# Who What Wear: Post your CL Outfit Pics here V2



## JetSetGo!

Previous thread here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/who-what-wear-post-your-cl-outfit-pics-667529.html


----------



## phiphi

first!!! 

from the previous thread -

*samina*, love the colour of those ron rons!

*E* - what a great blazer!! i love how you styled it. 

*Minal* - you are one gorgeous woman! happy birthday again! hope you had a wonderful celebration!

great look *meg* - i love how cheerful you look!

*cts* love the wrap on you! you look fantastic!!


----------



## phiphi

j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog


----------



## chanel*liz

phiphi said:
			
		

> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog



Very pretty and well styled! Love your H bracelet


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

phiphi said:


> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog



 Beautiful!


----------



## needloub

phiphi said:


> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog



Very chic ensemble!


----------



## jamidee

I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:


----------



## heiress-ox

phiphi said:


> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog



this look is beautiful and so well put together, love the fuxia suede!



jamidee said:


> I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
> Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:



Pretty i love white/bright denim - I love your top where is it from if you don't mind me asking? Your Bibis are tempting me BIG time, they're so deceiving, they look comfy, but i know the truth


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:


> this look is beautiful and so well put together, love the fuxia suede!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty i love white/bright denim - I love your top where is it from if you don't mind me asking? Your Bibis are tempting me BIG time, they're so deceiving, they look comfy, but i know the truth


A boutique in my city. I'm trying to remember the designer...  I'll look for you when I get home 

 Girl, I actually don't find them bad  I think they are fine. I do walk a little like a duck in them, though... so I've been told. But, who cares. They are fiya!


----------



## phiphi

chanel*liz said:


> Very pretty and well styled! Love your H bracelet



thanks so much chanel!! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful!



thank you!



needloub said:


> Very chic ensemble!



thanks needloub!



jamidee said:


> I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
> Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:



love the bibis!



heiress-ox said:


> this look is beautiful and so well put together, love the fuxia suede!
> 
> Pretty i love white/bright denim - I love your top where is it from if you don't mind me asking? Your Bibis are tempting me BIG time, they're so deceiving, they look comfy, but i know the truth



thank you heiress!!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...











I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!


----------



## jamidee

SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!


I love ! But, how do you walk?!? I wore mine out once and never again. I thought my ankles were going to grow arms and punch me in the face for putting them through such torture.


----------



## chloe speaks

phiphi said:


> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog


 phiphi; the decolletes are sooo cute in* fuxia suede*. i've not seen them in suede too much!



jamidee said:


> I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
> Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:


they look great! where did you find those Ostrich Bibis???


SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!



even though i live in NYC, i still crane my head whem I see Loubies In Action! you wear them well!


----------



## samina

phiphi said:
			
		

> first!!!
> 
> from the previous thread -
> 
> samina, love the colour of those ron rons!
> 
> E - what a great blazer!! i love how you styled it.
> 
> Minal - you are one gorgeous woman! happy birthday again! hope you had a wonderful celebration!
> 
> great look meg - i love how cheerful you look!
> 
> cts love the wrap on you! you look fantastic!!



Thank you x


----------



## Miss T.

phiphi said:


> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog



Phi, you look lovely, I adore the color-combination in your outfit! 



jamidee said:


> I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
> Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:



You always look so chic, jamidee! Love the skinnies. 



SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!



I am not surprised! The shoes are gorgeous, and so are you. Are the shoes comfortable on?


----------



## Miss T.

Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:


----------



## amd_tan

WOW! 
You look amazing!! That dress is soooo pretty. I love the colors!



Miss T. said:


> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
> Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:





SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!



OMG!!! TWO shoes I hate I passed on!!! I have been passing on A LOT of shoes that I secretly want, and when I finally decide to get them, they're gone!! These are HOTT *Jamidee* and *Songbird*! You both look FAB!! Keep up the great looks, girls!


----------



## mmmoussighi

Miss T. said:


> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:


 

LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!


----------



## aoqtpi

Phew, I'm normally too behind to comment properly but two pages is doable!



phiphi said:


> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog



Beautiful classy, fun look. The fuxia suede is fantastic 



jamidee said:


> I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
> Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:



Wow I'm so jelly of your bod! I def can't pull of white jeans, but they look perfect on you!



SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!



Everything about this outfit is absolutely on point. Love how you styled in the leopard with the blue!




Miss T. said:


> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:



I love this dress and your legs are amazing!




318Platinum said:


> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!



Great look! Hope you had fun! I spent St. Paddy's studying


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!



gorgy!!!


----------



## jamidee

Miss T. said:


> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:



I'm going to use a word I learned here... Nice gams


----------



## Nolia

I love the thin heel!  I am trying to save myself for my UGH!! SO JEALOUS!! 



SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!


----------



## AEGIS

Miss T. said:


> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:




i have this in a top! love the print


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

phiphi said:


> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog



gorgeous!! i would never think to pair this dress with that color but it is flawless, especially with that KD 



SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!



very cool, you look great!



Miss T. said:


> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:



gorgeous, you are making me wish i had jumped on a pair of nude PP's. 



318Platinum said:


> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!



lovely  so happy to hear when ladies really 'wear' their CL's


----------



## phiphi

SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!



very pretty!



chloe speaks said:


> phiphi; the decolletes are sooo cute in* fuxia suede*. i've not seen them in suede too much!
> 
> they look great! where did you find those Ostrich Bibis???
> 
> even though i live in NYC, i still crane my head whem I see Loubies In Action! you wear them well!



thank you chloe!



Miss T. said:


> Phi, you look lovely, I adore the color-combination in your outfit!
> 
> You always look so chic, jamidee! Love the skinnies.
> 
> I am not surprised! The shoes are gorgeous, and so are you. Are the shoes comfortable on?



thank you miss T!



Miss T. said:


> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:



easily one of my favourite DVF prints - you wear it beautifully!



318Platinum said:


> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!



fierceness!



aoqtpi said:


> Phew, I'm normally too behind to comment properly but two pages is doable!
> 
> Beautiful classy, fun look. The fuxia suede is fantastic
> 
> Wow I'm so jelly of your bod! I def can't pull of white jeans, but they look perfect on you!
> 
> Everything about this outfit is absolutely on point. Love how you styled in the leopard with the blue!
> 
> I love this dress and your legs are amazing!
> 
> Great look! Hope you had fun! I spent St. Paddy's studying



thanks tons!!!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> gorgeous!! i would never think to pair this dress with that color but it is flawless, especially with that KD
> 
> very cool, you look great!
> 
> gorgeous, you are making me wish i had jumped on a pair of nude PP's.
> 
> lovely  so happy to hear when ladies really 'wear' their CL's



thank you SO much lamborghini!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog


phiphi you look gorgeous!  I love the dress and the fuxia is great!



jamidee said:


> I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
> Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:


 Lovely jamidee!


SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!


WOW, thats all I can say!  



Miss T. said:


> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:


Fabulous miss T, I love the colors in the DVF!



318Platinum said:


> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!


Love the MBB's!!


----------



## stilly

jamidee said:


> I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
> Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:


 
Love the skinny jeans and Bibis *jamidee*!!!


----------



## stilly

318Platinum said:


> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!


 
The MBBs look fabulous on you *Platinum*!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

jamidee said:
			
		

> I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
> Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:



You are sooo pretty!!!


----------



## stilly

SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!


 
Your outfit is amazing!!!
Who wouldn't stare at these!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

phiphi said:


> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog



I love your dress, probably because I just got the exact same dress in the mail yesterday from JCrew!   It looks great with your Louboutins!


----------



## heiress-ox

Miss T. said:


> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:



I love that print - such a pretty dress! Are those PPs the 120 version?



318Platinum said:


> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!



Love the MBBs, wish i got a pair - even better that you wore them for a night of dancing



SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!


this outfit is amazing - you look great


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhhh no, the old thread is gone!   To everyone who complimented me on my outfits, that you SO, SO much!!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

phiphi said:
			
		

> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog



P, you look fabulous!!   Love the color of your decolletes!!




			
				jamidee said:
			
		

> I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
> Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:



The Bibis look great on you and what a cute top!! 




			
				SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!



Holy hotness... love it!!! 




			
				Miss T. said:
			
		

> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:



The nude PPs look amazing on you :nuts... and I've always loved that print! 




			
				318Platinum said:
			
		

> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!



How awesome that you broke it down in your MBBs!!   They're hot and look great on you!!


----------



## AEGIS

phiphi said:


> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog




you set a high bar for this thread!




jamidee said:


> I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
> Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:




i want white jeans....super cute!


----------



## AEGIS

SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!



i don't think it was just the shoes


----------



## 318Platinum

Thank you so much to all that commented on my pic! I really do appreciate it. I don't post on this thread, but when I do go out in my shoes, I try to make sure I give you all at least one photo! Thanks again for the sweet, kind words all of you have given me.  I know I am in  good company with all of you FAB ladies!


----------



## xCHANELx

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!



Gorgeous!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Miss T. said:


> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:



Wonderful!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

318Platinum said:


> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!



Love this picture!!


----------



## bling*lover

Miss T. said:


> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:


 
Absolutely stunning!  The dress and shoe combination is perfection and looks amazing on you!


----------



## DariaD

Miss T. said:


> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:



This dress is amazing! Wonderful outfit!


----------



## DariaD

318Platinum said:


> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!



Beatiful! I also love your bracelet (or those are watches?), so stylish!


----------



## DariaD

Oldie, but still: was heading to my exhibition opening, and got super-nervous because of my speech... so I decided to put on my Laponos to cheer me up. (lucky shoes  ) 
There were still TONS of snow,  so I guess I was looking kinda crazy, but who cares 
Dress is French Connection, necklace cK and the bag is my Rebecca Minkoff's Affair in Dove


----------



## aoqtpi

DariaD said:


> Oldie, but still: was heading to my exhibition opening, and got super-nervous because of my speech... so I decided to put on my Laponos to cheer me up. (lucky shoes  )
> There were still TONS of snow,  so I guess I was looking kinda crazy, but who cares
> Dress is French Connection, necklace cK and the bag is my Rebecca Minkoff's Affair in Dove



Beautiful! Who is that dress by?


----------



## DariaD

aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful! Who is that dress by?



Thank you, just added designer's info to the photo  its French Connection Libby Dress. 
Comes also in Black and runs a bit small.


----------



## phiphi

hellokatiegirl said:


> I love your dress, probably because I just got the exact same dress in the mail yesterday from JCrew!   It looks great with your Louboutins!



:giggles: yay for dress twins! thank you!



fieryfashionist said:


> P, you look fabulous!!   Love the color of your decolletes!!
> 
> The Bibis look great on you and what a cute top!!
> 
> Holy hotness... love it!!!
> 
> The nude PPs look amazing on you :nuts... and I've always loved that print!
> 
> How awesome that you broke it down in your MBBs!!   They're hot and look great on you!!



thank you M!!! 



AEGIS said:


> you set a high bar for this thread!
> 
> i want white jeans....super cute!



you are so sweet! thank you.



DariaD said:


> Oldie, but still: was heading to my exhibition opening, and got super-nervous because of my speech... so I decided to put on my Laponos to cheer me up. (lucky shoes  )
> There were still TONS of snow,  so I guess I was looking kinda crazy, but who cares
> Dress is French Connection, necklace cK and the bag is my Rebecca Minkoff's Affair in Dove



i love this outfit! hope you had a great exhibition!


----------



## bridgetshops925

Miss T. said:
			
		

> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:



Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## beagly911

DariaD said:


> Oldie, but still: was heading to my exhibition opening, and got super-nervous because of my speech... so I decided to put on my Laponos to cheer me up. (lucky shoes  )
> There were still TONS of snow, so I guess I was looking kinda crazy, but who cares
> Dress is French Connection, necklace cK and the bag is my Rebecca Minkoff's Affair in Dove


 Lovely Daria, I like the Laponos with the lace!  Great RM!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> first!!!
> 
> from the previous thread -
> 
> *samina*, love the colour of those ron rons!
> 
> *E* - what a great blazer!! i love how you styled it.
> 
> *Minal* - you are one gorgeous woman! happy birthday again! hope you had a wonderful celebration!
> 
> great look *meg* - i love how cheerful you look!
> 
> *cts* love the wrap on you! you look fantastic!!


 


phiphi said:


> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog


 Thanks so much Phiphi and I must say that you look gorgeous in that dress. I love the shoes with the dress fabulous contrast. I am going to give this look a try.


----------



## megt10

Miss T. said:


> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:


 I so want this dress! It is like my HG of DVF dresses . You look fabulous in it!


----------



## megt10

318Platinum said:


> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!


 Those shoes look fabulous on you and great with your casual outfit.


----------



## megt10

DariaD said:


> Oldie, but still: was heading to my exhibition opening, and got super-nervous because of my speech... so I decided to put on my Laponos to cheer me up. (lucky shoes  )
> There were still TONS of snow, so I guess I was looking kinda crazy, but who cares
> Dress is French Connection, necklace cK and the bag is my Rebecca Minkoff's Affair in Dove


 Gorgeous.


----------



## Cityfashionista

phiphi said:


> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog





jamidee said:


> I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
> Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:





SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!





Miss T. said:


> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:
> 
> 
> 
> 318Platinum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DariaD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldie, but still: was heading to my exhibition opening, and got super-nervous because of my speech... so I decided to put on my Laponos to cheer me up. (lucky shoes  )
> There were still TONS of snow,  so I guess I was looking kinda crazy, but who cares
> Dress is French Connection, necklace cK and the bag is my Rebecca Minkoff's Affair in Dove
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous ladies!
Click to expand...


----------



## SongbirdDiva

jamidee said:


> I love ! But, how do you walk?!? I wore mine out once and never again. I thought my ankles were going to grow arms and punch me in the face for putting them through such torture.



lol, sorry to hear that. I don't know they were pretty comfortable for me. I wore them for a few hours before switching to flats. I'm still on the search for some Loubies that I can wear all day though 



chloe speaks said:


> phiphi; the decolletes are sooo cute in* fuxia suede*. i've not seen them in suede too much!
> 
> 
> they look great! where did you find those Ostrich Bibis???
> 
> 
> even though i live in NYC, i still crane my head whem I see Loubies In Action! you wear them well!



aww, thank you so much 


Miss T. said:


> Phi, you look lovely, I adore the color-combination in your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> You always look so chic, jamidee! Love the skinnies.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not surprised! The shoes are gorgeous, and so are you. Are the shoes comfortable on?



aww, thank you so much . They were pretty comfortable for a few hours, then I had to change to flats


----------



## jamidee

DariaD said:
			
		

> Oldie, but still: was heading to my exhibition opening, and got super-nervous because of my speech... so I decided to put on my Laponos to cheer me up. (lucky shoes  )
> There were still TONS of snow,  so I guess I was looking kinda crazy, but who cares
> Dress is French Connection, necklace cK and the bag is my Rebecca Minkoff's Affair in Dove



Oh my... I love this. Like love. I'm guessing the dress is no longer available?


----------



## SongbirdDiva

318Platinum said:


> OMG!!! TWO shoes I hate I passed on!!! I have been passing on A LOT of shoes that I secretly want, and when I finally decide to get them, they're gone!! These are HOTT *Jamidee* and *Songbird*! You both look FAB!! Keep up the great looks, girls!


Thank you so much 



aoqtpi said:


> Phew, I'm normally too behind to comment properly but two pages is doable!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful classy, fun look. The fuxia suede is fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I'm so jelly of your bod! I def can't pull of white jeans, but they look perfect on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about this outfit is absolutely on point. Love how you styled in the leopard with the blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress and your legs are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great look! Hope you had fun! I spent St. Paddy's studying


aww, thank you so much 



Nolia said:


> I love the thin heel!  I am trying to save myself for my UGH!! SO JEALOUS!!


me too, I LOVE a thin heel 


LamborghiniGirl said:


> gorgeous!! i would never think to pair this dress with that color but it is flawless, especially with that KD
> 
> 
> 
> very cool, you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous, you are making me wish i had jumped on a pair of nude PP's.
> 
> 
> 
> lovely  so happy to hear when ladies really 'wear' their CL's


Thank you so much 



phiphi said:


> very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you chloe!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you miss T!
> 
> 
> 
> easily one of my favourite DVF prints - you wear it beautifully!
> 
> 
> 
> fierceness!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks tons!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you SO much lamborghini!


Thank you so much 



beagly911 said:


> phiphi you look gorgeous!  I love the dress and the fuxia is great!
> 
> 
> Lovely jamidee!
> 
> WOW, thats all I can say!
> 
> 
> Fabulous miss T, I love the colors in the DVF!
> 
> 
> Love the MBB's!!



aww, thank you so much


----------



## SongbirdDiva

stilly said:


> Your outfit is amazing!!!
> Who wouldn't stare at these!!!





heiress-ox said:


> I love that print - such a pretty dress! Are those PPs the 120 version?
> 
> 
> 
> Love the MBBs, wish i got a pair - even better that you wore them for a night of dancing
> 
> 
> this outfit is amazing - you look great





AEGIS said:


> i don't think it was just the shoes



aww,  so much. You ladies sure know how to make a girl with nice shoes feel special 

lol, thanks AEGIS


----------



## Louboufan

Lol, Jamidee. When I saw your post I immediately sold mine on ebay! 


jamidee said:


> I love ! But, how do you walk?!? I wore mine out once and never again. I thought my ankles were going to grow arms and punch me in the face for putting them through such torture.


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous!


SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!


----------



## 318Platinum

xCHANELx said:


> Gorgeous!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love this picture!!





DariaD said:


> Beatiful! I also love your bracelet (or those are watches?), so stylish!





megt10 said:


> Those shoes look fabulous on you and great with your casual outfit.





DariaD said:


> Oldie, but still: was heading to my exhibition opening, and got super-nervous because of my speech... so I decided to put on my Laponos to cheer me up. (lucky shoes  )
> There were still TONS of snow,  so I guess I was looking kinda crazy, but who cares
> Dress is French Connection, necklace cK and the bag is my Rebecca Minkoff's Affair in Dove



Thanks again, Ladies! You're all so kind. Yes, I just wanted to keep it casual, since it was nothing special, plus, I just wanted to relax and dance, so it worked out tremendously. *DariaD*, thank you for the compliment on my cuff. It is Alexander McQueen from his SS 2010 Plato's Atlantis collection (Sea Urchin Cuff), and on my finger, I am wearing a McQueen Skull Cocktail ring. 
Also, *Daria* I am in LOVE with your look! I think it is very classy and you are definitely working your Lamponos!


----------



## Elsie87

phiphi said:


> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog


 
Beautiful look, *Phi*! Stunning dress, and love the pop of pink! 



jamidee said:


> I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
> Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:


 
Those Bibis are fierce; great look!



SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!


 
This is absolutely stunning!



Miss T. said:


> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:


 
What a fun dress; looks great with the nude PPs!



318Platinum said:


> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!


 
Cute look!



DariaD said:


> Oldie, but still: was heading to my exhibition opening, and got super-nervous because of my speech... so I decided to put on my Laponos to cheer me up. (lucky shoes  )
> There were still TONS of snow, so I guess I was looking kinda crazy, but who cares
> Dress is French Connection, necklace cK and the bag is my Rebecca Minkoff's Affair in Dove


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## Elsie87

Black nappa Lillians for today:











More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:


----------



## DariaD

phiphi, beagly911, megt10, Cityfashionista, Elsie87 &#8212; Huge thanks for your comments! 



jamidee said:


> Oh my... I love this. Like love. I'm guessing the dress is no longer available?



Awww, thank you so much, *jamidee*!
Yeah, the dress was an evilbay find, it was in stock few seasons ago 



318Platinum said:


> *DariaD*, thank you for the compliment on my cuff. It is Alexander McQueen from his SS 2010 Plato's Atlantis collection (Sea Urchin Cuff), and on my finger, I am wearing a McQueen Skull Cocktail ring.
> Also, *Daria* I am in LOVE with your look! I think it is very classy and you are definitely working your Lamponos!



Thank you so much, I need to make a research on this cuff, I am totally in love!


----------



## jamidee

Louboufan said:


> Lol, Jamidee. When I saw your post I immediately sold mine on ebay!


For a while, I just had them on my stand looking at them. They are so beautiful and were my HTH last season and my first purchase last season. But, I listed mine and sold them last week. I even took a major loss just cause I knew I couldn't even venture out in them again. Such a bummer such a beautiful classy shoe could be such a torture device straight from the pits of hell.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> you set a high bar for this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want white jeans....super cute!


these are actually jeggings. I find them fit the rear so much better and aren't as bulky as jeans.


----------



## jamidee

chloe speaks said:


> phiphi; the decolletes are sooo cute in* fuxia suede*. i've not seen them in suede too much!
> 
> 
> they look great! where did you find those Ostrich Bibis???
> 
> 
> even though i live in NYC, i still crane my head whem I see Loubies In Action! you wear them well!


From a TPF'er. I passed on them once and then the price got lower and I got offered them again months later... I knew then that it was a SIGN FROM JESUS!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Wearing red lady clou out


----------



## hunniesochic

phiphi said:


> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog


very nice, *phiphi*!


----------



## hunniesochic

jamidee said:


> I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
> Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:





SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!



You girls look great!!! Those pairs are soooo sexy!


----------



## hunniesochic

Miss T. said:


> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:



Beautiful!


----------



## hunniesochic

318Platinum said:


> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!





These are my UHG! So pretty on you!


----------



## hunniesochic

DariaD said:


> Oldie, but still: was heading to my exhibition opening, and got super-nervous because of my speech... so I decided to put on my Laponos to cheer me up. (lucky shoes  )
> There were still TONS of snow,  so I guess I was looking kinda crazy, but who cares
> Dress is French Connection, necklace cK and the bag is my Rebecca Minkoff's Affair in Dove



love this look!


----------



## GCGDanielle

Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:


 
I love every single thing about your outfit. Pure perfection!


----------



## GCGDanielle

chanel*liz said:


> Wearing red lady clou out


 
Simply stunning!


----------



## chanel*liz

GCGDanielle said:


> Simply stunning!


thank you!!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:


Awesome look!!  I love the dress, who is it?



chanel*liz said:


> Wearing red lady clou out


 Great look liz!!  The Lady Clou are so pretty!


----------



## chanel*liz

beagly911 said:


> Awesome look!!  I love the dress, who is it?
> 
> 
> Great look liz!!  The Lady Clou are so pretty!


thank you beautiful!!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:


 Gorgeous! Love everything.


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> Wearing red lady clou out



i've missed your fearsness


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> i've missed your fearsness




awww


----------



## Jönathan

chanel*liz said:


> Wearing red lady clou out



Gorgeous!


----------



## chanel*liz

Jönathan;21389934 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!


aww thank you!!


----------



## sobe2009

chanel*liz said:


> Wearing red lady clou out




Perfection!! You look so stunning


----------



## sobe2009

Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:



Hello there hottie!


----------



## sobe2009

DariaD said:


> Oldie, but still: was heading to my exhibition opening, and got super-nervous because of my speech... so I decided to put on my Laponos to cheer me up. (lucky shoes  )
> There were still TONS of snow,  so I guess I was looking kinda crazy, but who cares
> Dress is French Connection, necklace cK and the bag is my Rebecca Minkoff's Affair in Dove




WOW, OMG!!! how gorgeous you are . Stunning!!!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much Phiphi and I must say that you look gorgeous in that dress. I love the shoes with the dress fabulous contrast. I am going to give this look a try.



thanks meg!



Elsie87 said:


> Beautiful look, *Phi*! Stunning dress, and love the pop of pink!





Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:



thanks E! i love this - the polka dots are adorable!



chanel*liz said:


> Wearing red lady clou out



so very very pretty!!!



hunniesochic said:


> very nice, *phiphi*!



thank you hunnie!!


----------



## stilly

Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:


 
I love the polka dots and Lillians on you!!!


----------



## stilly

chanel*liz said:


> Wearing red lady clou out


 
You look amazing *liz*!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

chanel*liz said:


> Wearing red lady clou out


Fabulous as always, Chanel*Liz!


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> Wearing red lady clou out



Loves it. Glad to see you posting outfit pics again.


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> For a while, I just had them on my stand looking at them. They are so beautiful and were my HTH last season and my first purchase last season. But, I listed mine and sold them last week. I even took a major loss just cause I knew I couldn't even venture out in them again. Such a bummer such a beautiful classy shoe could be such a torture device straight from the pits of hell.


I loss money also but the thought of wearing them on concrete was enough for me to sell. The shoe is a gorgeous shoe and I am still trying to convince my sis to sell hers but she is in love with the style.


----------



## jamidee

Louboufan said:


> I loss money also but the thought of wearing them on concrete was enough for me to sell. The shoe is a gorgeous shoe and I am still trying to convince my sis to sell hers but she is in love with the style.



I really was too until I realized that no amount of love should hurt this bad. 
You know, sometime it lasts in love, but sometimes it hurts instead.

AND MAN DID IT HURT!


----------



## evanescent

phiphi said:


> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog



So elegant! Those fuxia decolletes are beautiful on you!



jamidee said:


> I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
> Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:



Aw I'm in love with your ostrich bibis! You wear them so well!



SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!



STUNNING! I wouldn't expect any less from that outfit! 



Miss T. said:


> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:



OMG I love this outfit so much. Everything about it is perfect!



318Platinum said:


> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!



They look fabulous on you!



DariaD said:


> Oldie, but still: was heading to my exhibition opening, and got super-nervous because of my speech... so I decided to put on my Laponos to cheer me up. (lucky shoes  )
> There were still TONS of snow,  so I guess I was looking kinda crazy, but who cares
> Dress is French Connection, necklace cK and the bag is my Rebecca Minkoff's Affair in Dove



Gorgeous! 



Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:



Always gorgeous Elsie 



chanel*liz said:


> Wearing red lady clou out



SO HOT!


----------



## BattyBugs

phiphi said:


> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog


 
Beautiful look. The color contrast is nice.



jamidee said:


> I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
> Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:


 
I actually like these with your skinnies. 


SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!


 
Very cute look!



Miss T. said:


> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:


 
Love DVF & your Piggies!



318Platinum said:


> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!


 
I'm a big MBB fan. Now if I could just learn to walk in them....


----------



## BattyBugs

DariaD said:


> Oldie, but still: was heading to my exhibition opening, and got super-nervous because of my speech... so I decided to put on my Laponos to cheer me up. (lucky shoes  )
> There were still TONS of snow, so I guess I was looking kinda crazy, but who cares
> Dress is French Connection, necklace cK and the bag is my Rebecca Minkoff's Affair in Dove


 
We really need a "like" button. Absolutely beautiful!



Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:


 
The Lillians really tie the outfit together.



chanel*liz said:


> Wearing red lady clou out


 
Spikes...sigh!


----------



## Elsie87

GCGDanielle said:


> I love every single thing about your outfit. Pure perfection!


 


beagly911 said:


> Awesome look!! I love the dress, who is it?
> 
> 
> Great look liz!! The Lady Clou are so pretty!


 


megt10 said:


> Gorgeous! Love everything.


 


sobe2009 said:


> Hello there hottie!


 


phiphi said:


> thanks meg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks E! i love this - the polka dots are adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> so very very pretty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you hunnie!!


 


stilly said:


> I love the polka dots and Lillians on you!!!


 


evanescent said:


> So elegant! Those fuxia decolletes are beautiful on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw I'm in love with your ostrich bibis! You wear them so well!
> 
> 
> 
> STUNNING! I wouldn't expect any less from that outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I love this outfit so much. Everything about it is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> They look fabulous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Always gorgeous Elsie
> 
> 
> 
> SO HOT!


 


BattyBugs said:


> We really need a "like" button. Absolutely beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> The Lillians really tie the outfit together.
> 
> 
> 
> Spikes...sigh!


 

*Thank you, ladies!* 


The dress is a no brand vintage.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:


> I really was too until I realized that no amount of love should hurt this bad.
> You know, sometime it lasts in love, but sometimes it hurts instead.
> 
> AND MAN DID IT HURT!


 
:lolots:


----------



## DariaD

evanescent, BattyBugs, sobe2009, hunniesochic &#8212; :urock:



chanel*liz said:


> Wearing red lady clou out



So good to see you here, you look stunning!


----------



## poppyseed

DariaD said:


> Oldie, but still: was heading to my exhibition opening, and got super-nervous because of my speech... so I decided to put on my Laponos to cheer me up. (lucky shoes  )
> There were still TONS of snow, so I guess I was looking kinda crazy, but who cares
> Dress is French Connection, necklace cK and the bag is my Rebecca Minkoff's Affair in Dove


 

You look lovely !! Love your RM Affair...so pretty!


----------



## DariaD

poppyseed said:


> You look lovely !! Love your RM Affair...so pretty!



Aww thank you, sweetie! Our last bag-talk was a HUGE enabler for this purchase


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

No wonder I hadn't seen any actions on the old thread. It's moved!

Here's me out to lunch and shopping with gf in my one and only 150mm :0P

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

phiphi said:
			
		

> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog



I love the pop of color!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!



This entire ensemble is impeccable. Who wouldn't stare?!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## poppyseed

DariaD said:


> Aww thank you, sweetie! Our last bag-talk was a HUGE enabler for this purchase


 

Haha, that's brilliant! I've made a bag purchase since too


----------



## phiphi

evanescent said:


> So elegant! Those fuxia decolletes are beautiful on you!



thank you!



BattyBugs said:


> Beautiful look. The color contrast is nice



thank you so much!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> I love the pop of color!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thank you icook! i love your outfit from head to toe!


----------



## phiphi

tgif!! - more pics on the blog


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ so pretty, *phi*! love the city.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

phiphi said:


> tgif!! - more pics on the blog



*phiphi* beautiful look!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

IcookIeatIshop said:


> No wonder I hadn't seen any actions on the old thread. It's moved!
> 
> Here's me out to lunch and shopping with gf in my one and only 150mm :0P
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Super beautiful!! I'm in love with your entire outfit!!


----------



## sobe2009

phiphi said:


> tgif!! - more pics on the blog



The outfit is perfection, love the combination of white pants with the floral shirt.  You  are just too gorgeous!!


----------



## sobe2009

IcookIeatIshop said:


> No wonder I hadn't seen any actions on the old thread. It's moved!
> 
> Here's me out to lunch and shopping with gf in my one and only 150mm :0P
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Obsessed!....You look so so so amazing

PS. So jealous of your Medor belt!!  and the skirt who is it by?


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Phi* - you're ushering in Spring just perfectly!  Beautiful.


----------



## heiress-ox

IcookIeatIshop said:


> No wonder I hadn't seen any actions on the old thread. It's moved!
> 
> Here's me out to lunch and shopping with gf in my one and only 150mm :0P
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Gorgeous, I am dying over your belt, it's SO nice and i salute you for shopping & lunch in 150s!



chanel*liz said:


> Wearing red lady clou out



yay, we've missed your outfit pics, i love the pop of colour the lady clous give you!


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> Wearing red lady clou out


 Wow you look gorgeous Liz. I love the shoes.


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> No wonder I hadn't seen any actions on the old thread. It's moved!
> 
> Here's me out to lunch and shopping with gf in my one and only 150mm :0P
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 You look stunning! I am in awe that you can shop in 150's. I don't shop in anything over 120mm. You are my hero .


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> tgif!! - more pics on the blog


 Phiphi you look beautiful. I love the shirt it just says spring is here and of course the belt.


----------



## karwood

phiphi said:


> tgif!! - more pics on the blog



Love it!!


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Mervillon boots for running a bunch of errands. The dress is DVF, belt Hermes CDC, bag Chanel Scales Flap and the jacket Matthew Williamson.


----------



## chanel*liz

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Mervillon boots for running a bunch of errands. The dress is DVF, belt Hermes CDC, bag Chanel Scales Flap and the jacket Matthew Williamson.



wow you've always looked amazing but this is just FIERCE!!  love love love the cdc belt!!


----------



## chanel*liz

phiphi said:


> tgif!! - more pics on the blog



beautiful ~ love this whole look!


----------



## heychar

chanel*liz said:


> Wearing red lady clou out



Love them on you!  Gosh I neeeed the white ones to these!


----------



## megt10

chanel*liz said:


> wow you've always looked amazing but this is just FIERCE!!  love love love the cdc belt!!


 Thanks Liz, that means a lot coming from you. I just got the belt from Ladyauthentic on ebay and have been dying to wear it.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Mervillon boots for running a bunch of errands. The dress is DVF, belt Hermes CDC, bag Chanel Scales Flap and the jacket Matthew Williamson.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Mervillon boots for running a bunch of errands. The dress is DVF, belt Hermes CDC, bag Chanel Scales Flap and the jacket Matthew Williamson.




oo i've never seen a cdc in that colorway.  i like it a lot. so fun!


----------



## Nolia

icookieatishop said:


> no wonder i hadn't seen any actions on the old thread. It's moved!
> 
> Here's me out to lunch and shopping with gf in my one and only 150mm :0p
> 
> sent from my iphone using purseforum



way cute!!


----------



## beagly911

IcookIeatIshop said:


> No wonder I hadn't seen any actions on the old thread. It's moved!
> 
> Here's me out to lunch and shopping with gf in my one and only 150mm :0P
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Great look, I love your skirt with the CL's!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> tgif!! - more pics on the blog


Lovely phi!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Mervillon boots for running a bunch of errands. The dress is DVF, belt Hermes CDC, bag Chanel Scales Flap and the jacket Matthew Williamson.


 Gorgeous meg, I love the color of the DVF!


----------



## DariaD

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Mervillon boots for running a bunch of errands. The dress is DVF, belt Hermes CDC, bag Chanel Scales Flap and the jacket Matthew Williamson.



Absolutely stunning, Meg! Love the belt!


----------



## AEGIS

IcookIeatIshop said:


> No wonder I hadn't seen any actions on the old thread. It's moved!
> 
> Here's me out to lunch and shopping with gf in my one and only 150mm :0P
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



perfection!



318Platinum said:


> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!



see you can get away with these bc your legs are long! i look squat in booties.


----------



## phiphi

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ so pretty, *phi*! love the city.



thank you surly!! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> *phiphi* beautiful look!!



thank you so much!!!



sobe2009 said:


> The outfit is perfection, love the combination of white pants with the floral shirt.  You  are just too gorgeous!!



hon, you are the sweetest! thank you!



DC-Cutie said:


> *Phi* - you're ushering in Spring just perfectly!  Beautiful.



thanks DC!! 



megt10 said:


> Phiphi you look beautiful. I love the shirt it just says spring is here and of course the belt.



thank you meg!! i love the colour of your dress - you are really getting some gorgeous colour pieces. 



karwood said:


> Love it!!



 thank you Kar!



chanel*liz said:


> beautiful ~ love this whole look!



thanks so much chanel*liz! xox



beagly911 said:


> Lovely phi!



thanks beagly!


----------



## sobe2009

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Mervillon boots for running a bunch of errands. The dress is DVF, belt Hermes CDC, bag Chanel Scales Flap and the jacket Matthew Williamson.



U look fab as always... and OMG!!! your belt


----------



## samina

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> No wonder I hadn't seen any actions on the old thread. It's moved!
> 
> Here's me out to lunch and shopping with gf in my one and only 150mm :0P
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



You look fab is that dress from Karen millen I have the same one


----------



## dbeth

chanel*liz said:


> Wearing red lady clou out



You look hot Liz!!! Love the lady red clou!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> No wonder I hadn't seen any actions on the old thread. It's moved!
> 
> Here's me out to lunch and shopping with gf in my one and only 150mm :0P
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Oh I just love this look---love everything about it!!! You look smashing!



phiphi said:


> tgif!! - more pics on the blog



Beautiful as always Phi----such a cute outfit and I love the floral top! 



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Mervillon boots for running a bunch of errands. The dress is DVF, belt Hermes CDC, bag Chanel Scales Flap and the jacket Matthew Williamson.



Awesome Meg!!! I love the blue color range--one of my favorites! Is this the other CDC you got recently??


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


>


 Thank you so much.


AEGIS said:


> oo i've never seen a cdc in that colorway. i like it a lot. so fun!


 Thanks Aegis. It is vintage but I swear looks new, I passed on a red one awhile back and have been kicking myself ever since. When this one popped up I BIN.


beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous meg, I love the color of the DVF!


 Thanks so much Beagly. It is one of my favorite colors. Ok, I love all colors .


DariaD said:


> Absolutely stunning, Meg! Love the belt!


 Thanks Daria.


sobe2009 said:


> U look fab as always... and OMG!!! your belt


 Thank you so much.


dbeth said:


> You look hot Liz!!! Love the lady red clou!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I just love this look---love everything about it!!! You look smashing!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always Phi----such a cute outfit and I love the floral top!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Meg!!! I love the blue color range--one of my favorites! Is this the other CDC you got recently??


 Thanks Beth, yes this is the one. I had to find something to wear it with.


----------



## megt10

Ladies tonights Shul outfit. I am wearing my Bambou Glitter in Bronze. The dress is Rebbecca Taylor, bag and belt are D&G and the jacket Balenciaga Higgins.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

megt10 said:


> Ladies tonights Shul outfit. I am wearing my Bambou Glitter in Bronze. The dress is Rebbecca Taylor, bag and belt are D&G and the jacket Balenciaga Higgins.



your legs!! gorgeous meg


----------



## longneckzaraffe

megt10 said:


> Ladies tonights Shul outfit. I am wearing my Bambou Glitter in Bronze. The dress is Rebbecca Taylor, bag and belt are D&G and the jacket Balenciaga Higgins.


FAB outfit!!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Mervillon boots for running a bunch of errands. The dress is DVF, belt Hermes CDC, bag Chanel Scales Flap and the jacket Matthew Williamson.


 
Such a great outfit!!!
You're really rocking on those errands *meg*!!!


----------



## stilly

IcookIeatIshop said:


> No wonder I hadn't seen any actions on the old thread. It's moved!
> 
> Here's me out to lunch and shopping with gf in my one and only 150mm :0P
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
I love your look!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> I really was too until I realized that no amount of love should hurt this bad.
> You know, sometime it lasts in love, but sometimes it hurts instead.
> 
> AND MAN DID IT HURT!


 I know!


----------



## stilly

Heading out for drinks and dinner tonight in my new Asteroid 160s.
I'll have to admit these are a bit of a challenge to walk in.
I almost fell over 2 or 3 times during the night...


----------



## LexLV

Super casual outfit for lunch tomorrow ... no barres and my new peach mcq scarf with the tags still on from NM:giggles:


----------



## cts900

phiphi said:


> *cts* love the wrap on you! you look fantastic!!



You are so sweet.  I adore the print of your dress and the WHITE PANTS!!!!! are ah-mazing on you, love.



Miss T. said:


> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:



Gorgeous print.  Perfect. 



Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:



I LOVE polka dots!!!!!!!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Mervillon boots for running a bunch of errands. The dress is DVF, belt Hermes CDC, bag Chanel Scales Flap and the jacket Matthew Williamson.



I think your striped dress is fabulous but the color of this one is _killing_ me.  LOVE!


----------



## LexLV

megt10 said:


> Ladies tonights Shul outfit. I am wearing my Bambou Glitter in Bronze. The dress is Rebbecca Taylor, bag and belt are D&G and the jacket Balenciaga Higgins.



I adore that dress meg!!


----------



## dbeth

stilly said:


> Heading out for drinks and dinner tonight in my new Asteroid 160s.
> I'll have to admit these are a bit of a challenge to walk in.
> I almost fell over 2 or 3 times during the night...



I had to do a double take on u stilly!!! I'm use to your piggies.  You look fab in the asteroids!! 



LexLV said:


> Super casual outfit for lunch tomorrow ... no barres and my new peach mcq scarf with the tags still on from NM:giggles:



I have always thought the no barre was a cute shoe, you look darling!!


----------



## phiphi

dbeth said:


> You look hot Liz!!! Love the lady red clou!
> 
> Oh I just love this look---love everything about it!!! You look smashing!
> 
> Beautiful as always Phi----such a cute outfit and I love the floral top!
> 
> Awesome Meg!!! I love the blue color range--one of my favorites! Is this the other CDC you got recently??



thank you darling!



megt10 said:


> Ladies tonights Shul outfit. I am wearing my Bambou Glitter in Bronze. The dress is Rebbecca Taylor, bag and belt are D&G and the jacket Balenciaga Higgins.



ohh! i don't think i've seen you in stripes before! very nice outfit meg! love it.



stilly said:


> Heading out for drinks and dinner tonight in my new Asteroid 160s.
> I'll have to admit these are a bit of a challenge to walk in.
> I almost fell over 2 or 3 times during the night...



fierceness! 



LexLV said:


> Super casual outfit for lunch tomorrow ... no barres and my new peach mcq scarf with the tags still on from NM:giggles:



aw this is such a great outfit!



cts900 said:


> You are so sweet.  I adore the print of your dress and the WHITE PANTS!!!!! are ah-mazing on you, love.
> 
> Gorgeous print.  Perfect.
> 
> I LOVE polka dots!!!!!!!
> 
> I think your striped dress is fabulous but the color of this one is _killing_ me.  LOVE!



 thank you dear cts!


----------



## megt10

LamborghiniGirl said:


> your legs!! gorgeous meg


 Thanks so much LG! 


longneckzaraffe said:


> FAB outfit!!


 Thank you.


stilly said:


> Such a great outfit!!!
> You're really rocking on those errands *meg*!!!


 Thanks Stilly. I was having a kinda blah day and so decided a nice bright color would perk me up and it did .


cts900 said:


> You are so sweet. I adore the print of your dress and the WHITE PANTS!!!!! are ah-mazing on you, love.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous print. Perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE polka dots!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think your striped dress is fabulous but the color of this one is _killing_ me. LOVE!


 Thanks CTS, I love the color blue I bought the dress just for the color.


LexLV said:


> I adore that dress meg!!


 


phiphi said:


> thank you darling!
> 
> 
> 
> ohh! i don't think i've seen you in stripes before! very nice outfit meg! love it.
> 
> 
> 
> fierceness!
> 
> 
> 
> aw this is such a great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear cts!


 Thanks Phiphi. I love stripes but you are right I don't have that many striped dresses. I just got this one on clearance from BG. It is cashmere and so figured I better get a wear in before it is too warm.


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Heading out for drinks and dinner tonight in my new Asteroid 160s.
> I'll have to admit these are a bit of a challenge to walk in.
> I almost fell over 2 or 3 times during the night...


 Oh Stilly, you look fabulous! I thought about getting these shoes because they are gorgeous but I was pretty sure I wouldn't be able to walk in them . They look so good on you and with your outfit.


----------



## megt10

LexLV said:


> Super casual outfit for lunch tomorrow ... no barres and my new peach mcq scarf with the tags still on from NM:giggles:


 Super cute outfit. I love those shoes. I find anything that has a strap to hold the foot in is the easiest to walk in. Love the scarf too. It is such a pretty color and nice contrast with the outfit.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Ladies tonights Shul outfit. I am wearing my Bambou Glitter in Bronze. The dress is Rebbecca Taylor, bag and belt are D&G and the jacket Balenciaga Higgins.


 Fabulous meg!  You look great!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Heading out for drinks and dinner tonight in my new Asteroid 160s.
> I'll have to admit these are a bit of a challenge to walk in.
> I almost fell over 2 or 3 times during the night...


Wow stilly, great look, I really like the Asteroid!


----------



## beagly911

LexLV said:


> Super casual outfit for lunch tomorrow ... no barres and my new peach mcq scarf with the tags still on from NM:giggles:


Great casual look!


----------



## soleilbrun

stilly said:


> Heading out for drinks and dinner tonight in my new Asteroid 160s.
> I'll have to admit these are a bit of a challenge to walk in.
> I almost fell over 2 or 3 times during the night...


 
They look great on you and if anyone can conquer that shoe, it's you.  I think you can, I think you can...


----------



## Dessye

megt10 said:


> Ladies tonights Shul outfit. I am wearing my Bambou Glitter in Bronze. The dress is Rebbecca Taylor, bag and belt are D&G and the jacket Balenciaga Higgins.



  Amazing!!!  Hotttt!!!

I finally had a chance to wear my gold Maggies the other night and forgot to take a picture ush:  I guess I'm not used to taking outfit pics...


----------



## Dessye

phiphi said:


> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog



Loves it!!! And like *Liz, I zoomed in on the H bracelet!


----------



## Dessye

Miss T. said:


> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:





318Platinum said:


> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!





DariaD said:


> Oldie, but still: was heading to my exhibition opening, and got super-nervous because of my speech... so I decided to put on my Laponos to cheer me up. (lucky shoes  )
> There were still TONS of snow,  so I guess I was looking kinda crazy, but who cares
> Dress is French Connection, necklace cK and the bag is my Rebecca Minkoff's Affair in Dove





Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:





chanel*liz said:


> Wearing red lady clou out





IcookIeatIshop said:


> No wonder I hadn't seen any actions on the old thread. It's moved!
> 
> Here's me out to lunch and shopping with gf in my one and only 150mm :0P
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





phiphi said:


> tgif!! - more pics on the blog





megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Mervillon boots for running a bunch of errands. The dress is DVF, belt Hermes CDC, bag Chanel Scales Flap and the jacket Matthew Williamson.





stilly said:


> Heading out for drinks and dinner tonight in my new Asteroid 160s.
> I'll have to admit these are a bit of a challenge to walk in.
> I almost fell over 2 or 3 times during the night...





LexLV said:


> Super casual outfit for lunch tomorrow ... no barres and my new peach mcq scarf with the tags still on from NM:giggles:


:worthy::worthy:  Wow I have no words, ladies! You all are stylin'!!!!


----------



## lanvin

Not the best pictures but I liked the outfit for once 

wallis cl, zara jacket, f21 dress, ysl rings


----------



## oddinary

Black Patent Ron Rons 85mm


----------



## laurenychu

Wish I went home with these, but tried on the Isolde at Nordstrom. So so distraught that I couldn't get them!


----------



## anniethecat

phiphi said:


> tgif!! - more pics on the blog



Love this look! Shoe twins!


----------



## anniethecat

laurenychu said:


> Wish I went home with these, but tried on the Isolde at Nordstrom. So so distraught that I couldn't get them!



So fierce! I could never wear them but I never get tired of seeing them.


----------



## chloe speaks

phiphi said:


> tgif!! - more pics on the blog



absolutely beautiful pairing *phi*!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Mervillon boots for running a bunch of errands. The dress is DVF, belt Hermes CDC, bag Chanel Scales Flap and the jacket Matthew Williamson.


i love the tough and metal *megt*!



LexLV said:


> Super casual outfit for lunch tomorrow ... no barres and my new peach mcq scarf with the tags still on from NM:giggles:


i love the no barres with this


oddinary said:


> Black Patent Ron Rons 85mm


very cute oddinary!



laurenychu said:


> Wish I went home with these, but tried on the Isolde at Nordstrom. So so distraught that I couldn't get them!


ok, i didn't think anyone could overshadow the Isolde, but i think your pup may have come close (and you get to go home with pup too!)


----------



## akillian24

That exactly how I feel. I get all excited every time this thread gets bumped, but know they aren't shoes I'd be able to swing.



anniethecat said:


> So fierce! I could never wear them but I never get tired of seeing them.


----------



## phiphi

Dessye said:


> Loves it!!! And like *Liz, I zoomed in on the H bracelet!



lol - you both have great eyes! thank you!!



lanvin said:


> Not the best pictures but I liked the outfit for once
> 
> wallis cl, zara jacket, f21 dress, ysl rings



super cute!



oddinary said:


> Black Patent Ron Rons 85mm



you're adorable!



laurenychu said:


> Wish I went home with these, but tried on the Isolde at Nordstrom. So so distraught that I couldn't get them!



aw! i'm sorry you couldn't get them!



anniethecat said:


> Love this look! Shoe twins!



thank you! yay! shoe twins!! 



chloe speaks said:


> absolutely beautiful pairing *phi*!



aw thanks chloe!


----------



## jamidee

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Wish I went home with these, but tried on the Isolde at Nordstrom. So so distraught that I couldn't get them!



Even your dog looks sad you couldn't leave with them.


----------



## heychar

laurenychu said:


> Wish I went home with these, but tried on the Isolde at Nordstrom. So so distraught that I couldn't get them!



Your making me want these!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Fabulous meg! You look great!


 


Dessye said:


> Amazing!!! Hotttt!!!
> 
> I finally had a chance to wear my gold Maggies the other night and forgot to take a picture ush: I guess I'm not used to taking outfit pics...


 


chloe speaks said:


> absolutely beautiful pairing *phi*!
> 
> 
> i love the tough and metal *megt*!
> 
> 
> i love the no barres with this
> 
> very cute oddinary!
> 
> 
> ok, i didn't think anyone could overshadow the Isolde, but i think your pup may have come close (and you get to go home with pup too!)


 Thank  you ladies so very much!


----------



## megt10

lanvin said:


> Not the best pictures but I liked the outfit for once
> 
> wallis cl, zara jacket, f21 dress, ysl rings


 Your outfit is adorable. I love your accessories too.


----------



## megt10

oddinary said:


> Black Patent Ron Rons 85mm


 Love your outfit.


----------



## megt10

laurenychu said:


> Wish I went home with these, but tried on the Isolde at Nordstrom. So so distraught that I couldn't get them!


 Oh those shoes are so hot, I can understand being distraught. They look great on you.


----------



## megt10

Last night we went to dinner and the theatre with friends. I recently bought my first and only Herve Ledger dress and wore it for the occasion. The shoes are Balota 120 Glitter, belt Hermes CDC, clutch is Balenciaga, scarf Hermes and the jacket is Versace.


----------



## Nadin22

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and the theatre with friends. I recently bought my first and only Herve Ledger dress and wore it for the occasion. The shoes are Balota 120 Glitter, belt Hermes CDC, clutch is Balenciaga, scarf Hermes and the jacket is Versace.



WOW!!! You look amazing!  Great outfit!


----------



## Nadin22

lanvin said:


> Not the best pictures but I liked the outfit for once
> 
> wallis cl, zara jacket, f21 dress, ysl rings



You look great!


----------



## Nadin22

oddinary said:


> Black Patent Ron Rons 85mm



You look very beautiful! 



laurenychu said:


> Wish I went home with these, but tried on the Isolde at Nordstrom. So so distraught that I couldn't get them!



Pretty cool....


----------



## megt10

Nadin22 said:


> WOW!!! You look amazing!  Great outfit!


 Thanks so much Nadin.


----------



## BattyBugs

IcookIeatIshop said:


> No wonder I hadn't seen any actions on the old thread. It's moved!
> 
> Here's me out to lunch and shopping with gf in my one and only 150mm :0P
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Gorgeous dress!



phiphi said:


> tgif!! - more pics on the blog


 
This is such a pretty, Spring look, Phi!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Mervillon boots for running a bunch of errands. The dress is DVF, belt Hermes CDC, bag Chanel Scales Flap and the jacket Matthew Williamson.


 


megt10 said:


> Ladies tonights Shul outfit. I am wearing my Bambou Glitter in Bronze. The dress is Rebbecca Taylor, bag and belt are D&G and the jacket Balenciaga Higgins.


 
Love both outfits, Meg.



stilly said:


> Heading out for drinks and dinner tonight in my new Asteroid 160s.
> I'll have to admit these are a bit of a challenge to walk in.
> I almost fell over 2 or 3 times during the night...


 
Nice outfit, Stilly. Love the Asteroids!



LexLV said:


> Super casual outfit for lunch tomorrow ... no barres and my new peach mcq scarf with the tags still on from NM:giggles:


 
Very nice outfit.



lanvin said:


> Not the best pictures but I liked the outfit for once
> 
> wallis cl, zara jacket, f21 dress, ysl rings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/dscf2897v.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/12964521.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/42303406.jpg/


 
Cute dress!



oddinary said:


> Black Patent Ron Rons 85mm


 


megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and the theatre with friends. I recently bought my first and only Herve Ledger dress and wore it for the occasion. The shoes are Balota 120 Glitter, belt Hermes CDC, clutch is Balenciaga, scarf Hermes and the jacket is Versace.


 
Very stylish, Meg. Wish I had the figure for an HL dress.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and the theatre with friends. I recently bought my first and only Herve Ledger dress and wore it for the occasion. The shoes are Balota 120 Glitter, belt Hermes CDC, clutch is Balenciaga, scarf Hermes and the jacket is Versace.


 Fabulous meg!!  Like Batty, wish I had the figure for an HL.


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and the theatre with friends. I recently bought my first and only Herve Ledger dress and wore it for the occasion. The shoes are Balota 120 Glitter, belt Hermes CDC, clutch is Balenciaga, scarf Hermes and the jacket is Versace.



You look fab! I like this colour combination and the dress is beautiful on you!!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and the theatre with friends. I recently bought my first and only Herve Ledger dress and wore it for the occasion. The shoes are Balota 120 Glitter, belt Hermes CDC, clutch is Balenciaga, scarf Hermes and the jacket is Versace.





you have a great eye with color


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> I had to do a double take on u stilly!!! I'm use to your piggies. You look fab in the asteroids!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have always thought the no barre was a cute shoe, you look darling!!


 


phiphi said:


> thank you darling!
> 
> 
> 
> ohh! i don't think i've seen you in stripes before! very nice outfit meg! love it.
> 
> 
> 
> fierceness!
> 
> 
> 
> aw this is such a great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear cts!


 


megt10 said:


> Oh Stilly, you look fabulous! I thought about getting these shoes because they are gorgeous but I was pretty sure I wouldn't be able to walk in them . They look so good on you and with your outfit.


 


beagly911 said:


> Wow stilly, great look, I really like the Asteroid!


 


soleilbrun said:


> They look great on you and if anyone can conquer that shoe, it's you. I think you can, I think you can...


 


Dessye said:


> :worthy::worthy: Wow I have no words, ladies! You all are stylin'!!!!


 


BattyBugs said:


> Gorgeous dress!
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a pretty, Spring look, Phi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love both outfits, Meg.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice outfit, Stilly. Love the Asteroids!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very stylish, Meg. Wish I had the figure for an HL dress.


 

Thanks so much *dbeth, phi, meg, beagly, soleibrun, Dessye* & *Batty*!!!


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> Gorgeous dress!
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a pretty, Spring look, Phi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love both outfits, Meg.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice outfit, Stilly. Love the Asteroids!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very stylish, Meg. Wish I had the figure for an HL dress.


 
Thanks so much Batty.



beagly911 said:


> Fabulous meg!! Like Batty, wish I had the figure for an HL.


 Thanks so much Beagly. I just got it from the Outnet clearance sale. I have always wanted one but never found one that looked like it might be age appropriate. I think this one is. I probably should have added some spanx but was afraid of getting too warm.


martinaa said:


> You look fab! I like this colour combination and the dress is beautiful on you!!


 Thank you so much Martinaa.


AEGIS said:


> you have a great eye with color


 Thanks Aegis.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night we went to dinner and the theatre with friends. I recently bought my first and only Herve Ledger dress and wore it for the occasion. The shoes are Balota 120 Glitter, belt Hermes CDC, clutch is Balenciaga, scarf Hermes and the jacket is Versace.



You look great and I think HL dresses really suit you. I have a skirt in that same fabric and it's a surprisingly versatile print. Btw do you own a CDC belt in every color? ;0)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and the theatre with friends. I recently bought my first and only Herve Ledger dress and wore it for the occasion. The shoes are Balota 120 Glitter, belt Hermes CDC, clutch is Balenciaga, scarf Hermes and the jacket is Versace.



The HL looks fantastic on you, babe.  You must have been the true star at the theatre.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much Beagly. I just got it from the Outnet clearance sale. I have always wanted one but never found one that looked like it might be age appropriate. I think this one is. I probably should have added some spanx but was afraid of getting too warm.


Oh I so understand the spanx issue!!!  haha But you truly don't need them!!!  You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> You look great and I think HL dresses really suit you. I have a skirt in that same fabric and it's a surprisingly versatile print. Btw do you own a CDC belt in every color? ;0)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks so much. I really like the color, cut and pattern of the dress. I never thought I would find one though that I didn't feel was just way too young for me. As far as the CDC belts go the answer is not yet. I passed on a red one because the hardware was scratched. I have the belt in brown, black and blue. If I ever see another red one in good condition I will get that as well. I have a thing for belts. I love the style of this belt not to mention the quality.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> The HL looks fantastic on you, babe.  You must have been the true star at the theatre.



You are always so kind CTS thank you so much.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Oh I so understand the spanx issue!!!  haha But you truly don't need them!!!  You look gorgeous!!!



Thank you my friend, that is so kind of you to say.


----------



## chelle0216

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Mervillon boots for running a bunch of errands. The dress is DVF, belt Hermes CDC, bag Chanel Scales Flap and the jacket Matthew Williamson.



I love you dress with that Hermes belt..gold and blue is such a great combo.. I love how you put this together. You looks stunning meg!


----------



## chelle0216

phiphi said:
			
		

> tgif!! - more pics on the blog



Very nice outfit! Love the white pants with this beautiful top..


----------



## chelle0216

Miss T. said:
			
		

> Trying on my Wonder Woman dress from dvf with nude PP:



Love this dress with your nude PP!


----------



## chelle0216

phiphi said:
			
		

> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog



Stunning! I'm seriously loving' your fuxia suede decolletes! I want a pair now..  hehe


----------



## chelle0216

jamidee said:
			
		

> I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
> Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:



You look amazing! Love your white pants/jeggings with your purple top.. Where's the top from? I want one myself lol. I have been obsessed with coloured denim as well.. I think I ended up getting, pink,blue and yellow.. Lol.


----------



## chelle0216

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!



You look fab! I can see why you got so many compliments! I love your clutch as well.. I nee that to pair with my Rolando lol..


----------



## chelle0216

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!



Hotness!! I love your nude MBB!!


----------



## megt10

chelle0216 said:


> I love you dress with that Hermes belt..gold and blue is such a great combo.. I love how you put this together. You looks stunning meg!



Thank you so much Chelle! I think I will be getting a lot of use out of this belt. I love the color and I think it will go nicely with so many of my skirts and dresses.


----------



## Elsie87

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and the theatre with friends. I recently bought my first and only Herve Ledger dress and wore it for the occasion. The shoes are Balota 120 Glitter, belt Hermes CDC, clutch is Balenciaga, scarf Hermes and the jacket is Versace.


 
Love love love the entire look! You look fantastic as always, *Meg*!


----------



## chelle0216

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much Chelle! I think I will be getting a lot of use out of this belt. I love the color and I think it will go nicely with so many of my skirts and dresses.




I love the color too! I think even with a plain black dress to make the belt stand out..or even white dress...it's just so versatile cause it's such a beautiful belt. I am tempted to get one..but..I have to stop myself..hehe..


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Love love love the entire look! You look fantastic as always, *Meg*!


Thanks so much Elsie. 



chelle0216 said:


> I love the color too! I think even with a plain black dress to make the belt stand out..or even white dress...it's just so versatile cause it's such a beautiful belt. I am tempted to get one..but..I have to stop myself..hehe..


 I agree. I just bought a white dress that I plan on wearing the belt with. If I were you I would get the belt. There are some pretty good deals on ebay. They are the price of a pair of shoes but will last forever. The ones that I got are almost 20 years old and look brand new. Obviously they haven't gone out of style either. There are several recommended sellers the one that I got mine from was Ladyauthentic and she is fabulous.


----------



## Prada_Princess

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and the theatre with friends. I recently bought my first and only Herve Ledger dress and wore it for the occasion. The shoes are Balota 120 Glitter, belt Hermes CDC, clutch is Balenciaga, scarf Hermes and the jacket is Versace.



Such style


----------



## megt10

Prada_Princess said:


> Such style



Thank you so much Prada_Princess.


----------



## legaldiva

Fancy outfits & gorgeous ladies!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and the theatre with friends. I recently bought my first and only Herve Ledger dress and wore it for the occasion. The shoes are Balota 120 Glitter, belt Hermes CDC, clutch is Balenciaga, scarf Hermes and the jacket is Versace.


Love the outfit!!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the outfit!!


 Thanks Lavender.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Yolanda's in hot pink. The jeans are Genetic, sweater is Saks cashmere and the sweater is DVF, the belt is Hermes and the bag Fendi.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Yolanda's in hot pink. The jeans are Genetic, sweater is Saks cashmere and the sweater is DVF, the belt is Hermes and the bag Fendi.


 Great casual Sunday look meg!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Yolanda's in hot pink. The jeans are Genetic, sweater is Saks cashmere and the sweater is DVF, the belt is Hermes and the bag Fendi.



this outfit is TDF!


----------



## Jönathan

Meg,

As usual you look fantastic!  




megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Yolanda's in hot pink. The jeans are Genetic, sweater is Saks cashmere and the sweater is DVF, the belt is Hermes and the bag Fendi.


----------



## dbeth

Had to give my Africa Suede Harletty's some love this past weekend---I have been wearing my Chestnut leather way more. I ended up throwing on a solid green cashmere squiggle scarf from Saks right before we left---the dress was to plain for me!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

dbeth said:


> Had to give my Africa Suede Harletty's some love this past weekend---I have been wearing my Chestnut leather way more. I ended up throwing on a solid green cashmere squiggle scarf from Saks right before we left---the dress was to plain for me!



Its a cute look  I agree with the scarf I bet it pulled it all together lovely!


----------



## beagly911

Todays work outfit

Dress: Nicole Miller
CL's: ring lizard Hai
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## mmmoussighi

beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit
> 
> Dress: Nicole Miller
> CL's: ring lizard Hai
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff


 

I LOVE that v-neck on you!  You should wear v-necks ALL the time!!!  Looking good, Beagly!!!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Had to give my Africa Suede Harletty's some love this past weekend---I have been wearing my Chestnut leather way more. I ended up throwing on a solid green cashmere squiggle scarf from Saks right before we left---the dress was to plain for me!


Looking great dbeth!!  Love the dress but I think the scarf would really make it come alive!!


----------



## beagly911

mmmoussighi said:


> I LOVE that v-neck on you! You should wear v-necks ALL the time!!! Looking good, Beagly!!!


 Thank you so much mmmoussighi!!


----------



## Nadjalista

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Yolanda's in hot pink. The jeans are Genetic, sweater is Saks cashmere and the sweater is DVF, the belt is Hermes and the bag Fendi.



Wow Meg this is great!


----------



## AEGIS

otk piros @ the library


----------



## sassy lady J

AEGIS said:
			
		

> otk piros @ the library



Lovely!!!! Also love the scarf!


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> otk piros @ the library



love them on you!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> otk piros @ the library


Love!! and love that blazer.


----------



## sobe2009

dbeth said:


> Had to give my Africa Suede Harletty's some love this past weekend---I have been wearing my Chestnut leather way more. I ended up throwing on a solid green cashmere squiggle scarf from Saks right before we left---the dress was to plain for me!



Fabulous outfit and super feminine curves too!!! hotness


----------



## sobe2009

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and the theatre with friends. I recently bought my first and only Herve Ledger dress and wore it for the occasion. The shoes are Balota 120 Glitter, belt Hermes CDC, clutch is Balenciaga, scarf Hermes and the jacket is Versace.



Dying with you outfit again, love it!!



beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit
> 
> Dress: Nicole Miller
> CL's: ring lizard Hai
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff



Lovely


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Great casual Sunday look meg!!


 Thanks Beagly. My DH really likes it when I wear jeans. I really am liking the colored jean trend so he may be in luck for a little while at least .


dirtyaddiction said:


> this outfit is TDF!


 Thanks so much Dirtyaddiction, I felt cute in it.



			
				Jönathan;21430149 said:
			
		

> Meg,
> 
> As usual you look fantastic!


 Aw, thank you so much Jonathan. 


Nadjalista said:


> Wow Meg this is great!


 Thank you Nadjalista. I am going to try this look more often.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and the theatre with friends. I recently bought my first and only Herve Ledger dress and wore it for the occasion. The shoes are Balota 120 Glitter, belt Hermes CDC, clutch is Balenciaga, scarf Hermes and the jacket is Versace.



what a lovely HL meg!! and i love the hooves print on your ibiza too!! 




chelle0216 said:


> Very nice outfit! Love the white pants with this beautiful top..



thank you so much chelle for the kind comments!! 



dbeth said:


> Had to give my Africa Suede Harletty's some love this past weekend---I have been wearing my Chestnut leather way more. I ended up throwing on a solid green cashmere squiggle scarf from Saks right before we left---the dress was to plain for me!



oh dbeth! i LOVE this look! what an awesome look! 



beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit
> 
> Dress: Nicole Miller
> CL's: ring lizard Hai
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff



love the colours i've been seeing on you beagly!



AEGIS said:


> otk piros @ the library



how can anyone study with you looking like this!? gorgeous!


----------



## phiphi

a casual post for a fashion challenge - how to deal with delayed luggage and getting to a dinner date at the destination with what you have on your back! more pics in the blog. with my trusty black patent ron rons.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> otk piros @ the library


 Aegis you look adorable! Love those boots.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> a casual post for a fashion challenge - how to deal with delayed luggage and getting to a dinner date at the destination with what you have on your back! more pics in the blog. with my trusty black patent ron rons.


 K, I need to start reading your blog! You look fantastic Phiphi.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Had to give my Africa Suede Harletty's some love this past weekend---I have been wearing my Chestnut leather way more. I ended up throwing on a solid green cashmere squiggle scarf from Saks right before we left---the dress was to plain for me!


 You look totally HOT Beth.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit
> 
> Dress: Nicole Miller
> CL's: ring lizard Hai
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff


 You are gorgeous! I can't, well yes I can believe how fantastic you look.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

phiphi said:


> a casual post for a fashion challenge - how to deal with delayed luggage and getting to a dinner date at the destination with what you have on your back! more pics in the blog. with my trusty black patent ron rons.



very chic! nautical parisian, love it


----------



## stilly

phiphi said:


> a casual post for a fashion challenge - how to deal with delayed luggage and getting to a dinner date at the destination with what you have on your back! more pics in the blog. with my trusty black patent ron rons.


 
Love the look *phi*!!!
So cute!!!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Yolanda's in hot pink. The jeans are Genetic, sweater is Saks cashmere and the sweater is DVF, the belt is Hermes and the bag Fendi.


 

Love the skinnys and Yolandas *meg*!!!
So hot!!!


----------



## dbeth

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Its a cute look  I agree with the scarf I bet it pulled it all together lovely!



Thanks Loubi--- yes it did! I knew something was missing, I kept thinking how BORING the look was. 



beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit
> 
> Dress: Nicole Miller
> CL's: ring lizard Hai
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff



So jelly that you get to wear all this fabulous stuff to work!!  You look great!! 




beagly911 said:


> Looking great dbeth!!  Love the dress but I think the scarf would really make it come alive!!



Thanks dear!! Yeah, the green one did the trick!!



AEGIS said:


> otk piros @ the library



Oooo-- that blazer is gorgy!! 



sobe2009 said:


> Fabulous outfit and super feminine curves too!!! hotness



Aww thanks sobe!! That's a great compliment from you, because YOU have beautiful curves yourself. And damn--- with those Isolde, that is pure hotness!!!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> You look totally HOT Beth.



Thanks doll!! I need one of your fab belts to complete my look!!! 



phiphi said:


> a casual post for a fashion challenge - how to deal with delayed luggage and getting to a dinner date at the destination with what you have on your back! more pics in the blog. with my trusty black patent ron rons.




Omg, sooooo darn cute Phi!! I dont think there is one outfit that I don't like of yours.


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Love the skinnys and Yolandas *meg*!!!
> So hot!!!


 Thanks Stilly.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Thanks doll!! I need one of your fab belts to complete my look!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, sooooo darn cute Phi!! I dont think there is one outfit that I don't like of yours.


 I was thinking a belt would be great with that dress . It would show off your curves even more. I don't have many curves and am always trying to create the illusion of a waist . Yours is so nice and defined.


----------



## Jönathan

Absolutely gorgeous! 



dbeth said:


> Had to give my Africa Suede Harletty's some love this past weekend---I have been wearing my Chestnut leather way more. I ended up throwing on a solid green cashmere squiggle scarf from Saks right before we left---the dress was to plain for me!


----------



## Jönathan

phi, such a cute outfit! I just love your style!! 




phiphi said:


> a casual post for a fashion challenge - how to deal with delayed luggage and getting to a dinner date at the destination with what you have on your back! more pics in the blog. with my trusty black patent ron rons.


----------



## Jönathan

Gorgeous! 


beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit
> 
> Dress: Nicole Miller
> CL's: ring lizard Hai
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## beagly911

Jönathan;21437621 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!


Thank you Jönathan, you are so sweet!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> otk piros @ the library


 Love, love, love!!  They look great!


----------



## beagly911

sobe2009 said:


> Dying with you outfit again, love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely


Thank you so much sobe


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> love the colours i've been seeing on you beagly!


Thank you phiphi, I'm trying to expand my boring black closet!  



megt10 said:


> You are gorgeous! I can't, well yes I can believe how fantastic you look.


 Thank you meg, I haven't lost anymore recently but with the warmer weather I'm hoping to get outside and start walking/running again.


dbeth said:


> So jelly that you get to wear all this fabulous stuff to work!! You look great!!


 Thanks dbeth, I love being able to dress up for work!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Thank you phiphi, I'm trying to expand my boring black closet!
> 
> 
> Thank you meg, I haven't lost anymore recently but with the warmer weather I'm hoping to get outside and start walking/running again.
> 
> Thanks dbeth, I love being able to dress up for work!!


 Well you look fantastic!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Well you look fantastic!


 Thank you so very much meg, that means a lot, you're so sweet!


----------



## laurenychu

Wearing my fluo yellow piggies to work today. Needed something to brighten up my day from all this gloomy weather!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Yolanda's in hot pink. The jeans are Genetic, sweater is Saks cashmere and the sweater is DVF, the belt is Hermes and the bag Fendi.


Love the outfit especially the bag and heels =)


----------



## lil tote

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Wearing my fluo yellow piggies to work today. Needed something to brighten up my day from all this gloomy weather!



Love the outfit!!


----------



## laurenychu

lil tote said:
			
		

> Love the outfit!!



Thanks!


----------



## fumi

laurenychu said:


> Wearing my fluo yellow piggies to work today. Needed something to brighten up my day from all this gloomy weather!



I'll never get tired of seeing the neon pigalles


----------



## heychar

laurenychu said:


> Wearing my fluo yellow piggies to work today. Needed something to brighten up my day from all this gloomy weather!



Love these on you! If I were to ever get any piggies it would be these!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> K, I need to start reading your blog! You look fantastic Phiphi.



giggle. that's so sweet! it'd be an honour if you read my blog!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> very chic! nautical parisian, love it



thank you sweetie!



stilly said:


> Love the look *phi*!!!
> So cute!!!



thanks stilly!



dbeth said:


> Omg, sooooo darn cute Phi!! I dont think there is one outfit that I don't like of yours.



you are so amazing, dbeth. thank you hon!




			
				Jönathan;21437611 said:
			
		

> phi, such a cute outfit! I just love your style!!



thanks dear jonathan!


----------



## phiphi

in j crew and my adored ron ron batiks - more pictures in my blog


----------



## GoGlam

laurenychu said:


> Wearing my fluo yellow piggies to work today. Needed something to brighten up my day from all this gloomy weather!



Love this effortless look.. how are your feet in the shoes?  They look a little tight


----------



## GoGlam

phiphi said:


> in j crew and my adored ron ron batiks - more pictures in my blog



Great color on you and coordination with the shoes.. Love the modern Jackie-O style!


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous Lauren!


laurenychu said:


> Wearing my fluo yellow piggies to work today. Needed something to brighten up my day from all this gloomy weather!


----------



## megt10

laurenychu said:


> Wearing my fluo yellow piggies to work today. Needed something to brighten up my day from all this gloomy weather!


 Gorgeous outfit and dog! You look so cute. Love the pop of color.


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the outfit especially the bag and heels =)


 Thank you Lavenderduckiez, the shoes are turning into one of my favorites.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> in j crew and my adored ron ron batiks - more pictures in my blog


 Love, love, love the dress on you and those shoes are TDF! Heading to your blog .


----------



## sammix3

My new simples


----------



## bagfashionista

sammix3 - love that pop of color!!!


----------



## phiphi

laurenychu said:


> Wearing my fluo yellow piggies to work today. Needed something to brighten up my day from all this gloomy weather!



love that colour! you look cute!



GoGlam said:


> Great color on you and coordination with the shoes.. Love the modern Jackie-O style!



thank you goglam!! a jackie-O dress is just so fun!



megt10 said:


> Love, love, love the dress on you and those shoes are TDF! Heading to your blog .



thank you meg!



sammix3 said:


> My new simples



too adorable!!


----------



## bagfashionista

declic 120mm

first time out and holy cow, i almost slipped because the soles are so slippery on carpet!


----------



## laurenychu

fumi said:


> I'll never get tired of seeing the neon pigalles


they`re definitely my most "exciting" pair!



heychar said:


> Love these on you! If I were to ever get any piggies it would be these!


thank you!



GoGlam said:


> Love this effortless look.. how are your feet in the shoes?  They look a little tight


thanks, they`re actually a size too large, i take a 34 in pigalles and these are a 35 lol.



Louboufan said:


> Gorgeous Lauren!


thank you louboufan!



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous outfit and dog! You look so cute. Love the pop of color.


thanks megt10! he loves them haha.



phiphi said:


> love that colour! you look cute!


thanks phi phi!


----------



## phiphi

bagfashionista said:


> declic 120mm
> 
> first time out and holy cow, i almost slipped because the soles are so slippery on carpet!



you look fabulous!!! and ya, new soles are a hazard! be careful!!


----------



## jamidee

sammix3 said:


> My new simples


Ohh what color are these!?! they look fantastic!


----------



## jamidee

laurenychu said:


> Wearing my fluo yellow piggies to work today. Needed something to brighten up my day from all this gloomy weather!


I STILL haven't bought these and I NEED TO! I want them sooo badly!


----------



## laurenychu

jamidee said:


> I STILL haven't bought these and I NEED TO! I want them sooo badly!



hurry girl!


----------



## heychar

sammix3 said:


> My new simples



Love this look! are they the new Hot pink?


----------



## bagfashionista

phiphi said:


> you look fabulous!!! and ya, new soles are a hazard! be careful!!



Thanks, Phi...now the shoe is getting stretched out as the day wears on....so i have to concentrate on not falling out of my shoe --- from one hazard to another! louboutins are dangerous!


----------



## Miss T.

You ladies are the best!  Thank you so much for your sweet compliments. I apologize for being so late at answering, I have been very caught up at work.



amd_tan said:


> WOW!
> You look amazing!! That dress is soooo pretty. I love the colors!





mmmoussighi said:


> LOVE IT!!!!!





aoqtpi said:


> Phew, I'm normally too behind to comment properly but two pages is doable!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful classy, fun look. The fuxia suede is fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I'm so jelly of your bod! I def can't pull of white jeans, but they look perfect on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about this outfit is absolutely on point. Love how you styled in the leopard with the blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress and your legs are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great look! Hope you had fun! I spent St. Paddy's studying





jamidee said:


> I'm going to use a word I learned here... Nice gams



Thank you, sweetie. Right back at you! 



AEGIS said:


> i have this in a top! love the print



Ooh, that sounds nice.



LamborghiniGirl said:


> gorgeous!! i would never think to pair this dress with that color but it is flawless, especially with that KD
> 
> 
> 
> very cool, you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous, you are making me wish i had jumped on a pair of nude PP's.
> 
> 
> 
> lovely  so happy to hear when ladies really 'wear' their CL's




I´m sure you can still find a pair, go for it! 



beagly911 said:


> phiphi you look gorgeous!  I love the dress and the fuxia is great!
> 
> 
> Lovely jamidee!
> 
> WOW, thats all I can say!
> 
> 
> Fabulous miss T, I love the colors in the DVF!
> 
> 
> Love the MBB's!!





318Platinum said:


> Me and my Beige MBBs out for St. Paddy's Day Saturday. Easily the MOST comfortable CLs that I own! If you could have seen the dances I did in these babies!



You look great rocking those MBBs!


----------



## Miss T.

Thank you ladies for your kind words, you are the best! My apologies for being so slow at answering. 



heiress-ox said:


> I love that print - such a pretty dress! Are those PPs the 120 version?
> 
> 
> 
> Love the MBBs, wish i got a pair - even better that you wore them for a night of dancing
> 
> 
> this outfit is amazing - you look great



Yes, they are 120. I love them, you should get a pair! 



fieryfashionist said:


> P, you look fabulous!!   Love the color of your decolletes!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Bibis look great on you and what a cute top!!
> 
> 
> 
> Holy hotness... love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The nude PPs look amazing on you :nuts... and I've always loved that print!
> 
> 
> 
> How awesome that you broke it down in your MBBs!!   They're hot and look great on you!!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wonderful!!!





bling*lover said:


> Absolutely stunning!  The dress and shoe combination is perfection and looks amazing on you!





DariaD said:


> This dress is amazing! Wonderful outfit!





DariaD said:


> Oldie, but still: was heading to my exhibition opening, and got super-nervous because of my speech... so I decided to put on my Laponos to cheer me up. (lucky shoes  )
> There were still TONS of snow,  so I guess I was looking kinda crazy, but who cares
> Dress is French Connection, necklace cK and the bag is my Rebecca Minkoff's Affair in Dove



You look gorgeous, I hope the speech went well. 



bridgetshops925 said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!





megt10 said:


> Those shoes look fabulous on you and great with your casual outfit.





Elsie87 said:


> Beautiful look, *Phi*! Stunning dress, and love the pop of pink!
> 
> 
> 
> Those Bibis are fierce; great look!
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> What a fun dress; looks great with the nude PPs!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute look!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!





Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:



Another great Elsie-outfit!


----------



## Miss T.

hunniesochic said:


> Beautiful!





evanescent said:


> OMG I love this outfit so much. Everything about it is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> They look fabulous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> SO HOT!





BattyBugs said:


> Love DVF & your Piggies!


Merci, ladies!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> My new simples


 Sammi you look so cute. I love the shoes and the skirt.


----------



## megt10

bagfashionista said:


> declic 120mm
> 
> first time out and holy cow, i almost slipped because the soles are so slippery on carpet!


 You look great though .


----------



## megt10

Wore my pink simples today. The jeans are Paige, Majestic turtleneck, Vivienne Westwood over-shirt, Balenciaga quilted moto and Balenciaga GSH Day bag.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Wore my pink simples today. The jeans are Paige, Majestic turtleneck, Vivienne Westwood over-shirt, Balenciaga quilted moto and Balenciaga GSH Day bag.



Look at you all accessorized per usual!  

And I loooove Paige jeans!


----------



## heiress-ox

sammix3 said:


> My new simples



LOVE the colour on these - did you get them recently or? I really would love a pair of NS in a fun colour!



bagfashionista said:


> declic 120mm
> 
> first time out and holy cow, i almost slipped because the soles are so slippery on carpet!



Great outfit - this is why I get all mine vibrammed and I still almost slipped once  



laurenychu said:


> Wearing my fluo yellow piggies to work today. Needed something to brighten up my day from all this gloomy weather!



I just die for the neon yellow pigalles, also jealous that you get to wear such a fun/chic outfit to work!



phiphi said:


> in j crew and my adored ron ron batiks - more pictures in my blog



You always look so classic and classy* Phi*, I love your outfit posts  Your batiks are fabulous


----------



## beagly911

laurenychu said:


> Wearing my fluo yellow piggies to work today. Needed something to brighten up my day from all this gloomy weather!


 What an awesome pop of color!!


phiphi said:


> in j crew and my adored ron ron batiks - more pictures in my blog


The dress is so classic and with the ron ron's ... perfection!



sammix3 said:


> My new simples


Love, love, love this combination!!!



bagfashionista said:


> declic 120mm
> 
> first time out and holy cow, i almost slipped because the soles are so slippery on carpet!


Great look!!!



megt10 said:


> Wore my pink simples today. The jeans are Paige, Majestic turtleneck, Vivienne Westwood over-shirt, Balenciaga quilted moto and Balenciaga GSH Day bag.


 WOW, incredible combo meg, you look terrific!!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> I was thinking a belt would be great with that dress . It would show off your curves even more. I don't have many curves and am always trying to create the illusion of a waist . Yours is so nice and defined.



Thanks dear Meg----that is so sweet!  My curves do work against me sometimes though. You can wear just about anything from DVF---me, forget it. Very few styles. She doesn't make clothes for curvaceous women!




			
				Jönathan;21437605 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!



You are such a doll Jonathon! Thank you! 



laurenychu said:


> Wearing my fluo yellow piggies to work today. Needed something to brighten up my day from all this gloomy weather!



I love these sooo much!!  Why can't I walk in piggies?! 



fumi said:


> I'll never get tired of seeing the neon pigalles



Me either Fumi!! Love them!



phiphi said:


> in j crew and my adored ron ron batiks - more pictures in my blog



Totally love your Batiks Phi! I am having Batik withdrawal since I sold my HP.




sammix3 said:


> My new simples



  Wow Sammi! LOVE this color!!! What's it called??



bagfashionista said:


> declic 120mm
> 
> first time out and holy cow, i almost slipped because the soles are so slippery on carpet!



You look so cute! Love your declics---wish I could wear them!



megt10 said:


> Wore my pink simples today. The jeans are Paige, Majestic turtleneck, Vivienne Westwood over-shirt, Balenciaga quilted moto and Balenciaga GSH Day bag.



Looking great Meg---those simples are soooo pretty! Such a pale pink---almost like a pale nudish color.


----------



## stilly

laurenychu said:


> Wearing my fluo yellow piggies to work today. Needed something to brighten up my day from all this gloomy weather!


 
Love it* laurenychu*!!!
Your doggie seems to love the look too!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

phiphi said:


> in j crew and my adored ron ron batiks - more pictures in my blog



_*i adore this outfit. very ladylike.

i use to come to the CL thread all the time and even posted outfits a couple of times but that was before i became a mom. i still wear heels but not as much...but slowly stella is getting her groove back. 

wonderful pictures ladies. i love looking at everyone's eclectic style.*_


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice outfits, ladies. Boy, you spend the day cleaning house and get really far behind.


----------



## sammix3

Thank you so much everyone!!  The color for these are called coral, and they're actually more of an orangey coral color.  The lighting here changed the color so much.  I got them last June on sale at Barneys 



bagfashionista said:


> sammix3 - love that pop of color!!!





phiphi said:


> love that colour! you look cute!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you goglam!! a jackie-O dress is just so fun!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you meg!
> 
> 
> 
> too adorable!!





jamidee said:


> Ohh what color are these!?! they look fantastic!





heychar said:


> Love this look! are they the new Hot pink?





megt10 said:


> Sammi you look so cute. I love the shoes and the skirt.





heiress-ox said:


> LOVE the colour on these - did you get them recently or? I really would love a pair of NS in a fun colour!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit - this is why I get all mine vibrammed and I still almost slipped once
> 
> 
> 
> I just die for the neon yellow pigalles, also jealous that you get to wear such a fun/chic outfit to work!
> 
> 
> 
> You always look so classic and classy* Phi*, I love your outfit posts  Your batiks are fabulous





beagly911 said:


> What an awesome pop of color!!
> 
> The dress is so classic and with the ron ron's ... perfection!
> 
> 
> Love, love, love this combination!!!
> 
> 
> Great look!!!
> 
> 
> WOW, incredible combo meg, you look terrific!!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Wore my pink simples today. The jeans are Paige, Majestic turtleneck, Vivienne Westwood over-shirt, Balenciaga quilted moto and Balenciaga GSH Day bag.



You are rocking the colored denim!  And do I see a new Hermes belt?


----------



## samina

sammix3 said:
			
		

> My new simples



Sammie wow fab colour are they coral?


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Look at you all accessorized per usual!
> 
> And I loooove Paige jeans!


 Thanks Duke, I love Paige jeans too they are super soft and comfortable.


beagly911 said:


> What an awesome pop of color!!
> 
> The dress is so classic and with the ron ron's ... perfection!
> 
> 
> Love, love, love this combination!!!
> 
> 
> Great look!!!
> 
> 
> WOW, incredible combo meg, you look terrific!!


 Thanks so much Beagly.


dbeth said:


> Thanks dear Meg----that is so sweet! My curves do work against me sometimes though. You can wear just about anything from DVF---me, forget it. Very few styles. She doesn't make clothes for curvaceous women!
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a doll Jonathon! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I love these sooo much!! Why can't I walk in piggies?!
> 
> 
> 
> Me either Fumi!! Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally love your Batiks Phi! I am having Batik withdrawal since I sold my HP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Sammi! LOVE this color!!! What's it called??
> 
> 
> 
> You look so cute! Love your declics---wish I could wear them!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great Meg---those simples are soooo pretty! Such a pale pink---almost like a pale nudish color.


 Thanks Beth.


sammix3 said:


> You are rocking the colored denim! And do I see a new Hermes belt?


 Thanks Sammi. This is the belt that I got at Hermes at SCP last year. It was my first Hermes purchase.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Wore my pink simples today. The jeans are Paige, Majestic turtleneck, Vivienne Westwood over-shirt, Balenciaga quilted moto and Balenciaga GSH Day bag.



eee! i'm loving the H collection of belts!



heiress-ox said:


> You always look so classic and classy* Phi*, I love your outfit posts  Your batiks are fabulous



you are always so sweet! thank you heiress!



beagly911 said:


> The dress is so classic and with the ron ron's ... perfection!



thank you dear beagly!



dbeth said:


> Totally love your Batiks Phi! I am having Batik withdrawal since I sold my HP.



you need batiks back!!! thank you dbeth!! 



meluvs2shop said:


> _*i adore this outfit. very ladylike.
> 
> i use to come to the CL thread all the time and even posted outfits a couple of times but that was before i became a mom. i still wear heels but not as much...but slowly stella is getting her groove back.
> 
> wonderful pictures ladies. i love looking at everyone's eclectic style.*_



thank you meluv! you should start posting again!! get grooving!!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> eee! i'm loving the H collection of belts!
> 
> 
> 
> you are always so sweet! thank you heiress!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> you need batiks back!!! thank you dbeth!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you meluv! you should start posting again!! get grooving!!!


 Thanks Phiphi.


----------



## laurenychu

heiress-ox said:


> I just die for the neon yellow pigalles, also jealous that you get to wear such a fun/chic outfit to work!


thanks! i work in a casual office with older women, so i always look "young" and dressed up haha.



beagly911 said:


> What an awesome pop of color!!


thank you! i forget that i have them on sometimes, so people stare and i get confused!



dbeth said:


> I love these sooo much!!  Why can't I walk in piggies?!


oh girl, don`t even worry! i can`t walk in these yet either! they are definitely cab-to-curb kinda heels for me!



stilly said:


> Love it* laurenychu*!!!
> Your doggie seems to love the look too!!!


thanks stilly! hope to see you in them again!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit
> 
> Dress: Nicole Miller
> CL's: ring lizard Hai
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff



You look lovely, beagly.  Just lovely.  



dbeth said:


> Had to give my Africa Suede Harletty's some love this past weekend---I have been wearing my Chestnut leather way more. I ended up throwing on a solid green cashmere squiggle scarf from Saks right before we left---the dress was to plain for me!



HOT STUFF!!!!!!!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Yolanda's in hot pink. The jeans are Genetic, sweater is Saks cashmere and the sweater is DVF, the belt is Hermes and the bag Fendi.



Your use of color is utterly fabulous.  



phiphi said:


> a casual post for a fashion challenge - how to deal with delayed luggage and getting to a dinner date at the destination with what you have on your back! more pics in the blog. with my trusty black patent ron rons.



Look at you all casual chic.  Gorgeous.



sammix3 said:


> My new simples



Your bag is TDF!  You look fantastic.



phiphi said:


> in j crew and my adored ron ron batiks - more pictures in my blog



This dress blows my socks off.  Maybe the best you have ever looked.  



laurenychu said:


> Wearing my fluo yellow piggies to work today. Needed something to brighten up my day from all this gloomy weather!



LOVE the yellow!!!!!



megt10 said:


> Wore my pink simples today. The jeans are Paige, Majestic turtleneck, Vivienne Westwood over-shirt, Balenciaga quilted moto and Balenciaga GSH Day bag.



All of that Bal is killing me, meg.  You always looks so thoughtfully put together.  I envy your style.


----------



## cts900

Me with DH in my camel VPs and Bailey 44 dress...


----------



## ilovemylilo

cts900 said:


> Me with DH in my camel VPs and Bailey 44 dress...



  ... You look adorable and I love your dress


----------



## ilovemylilo

sammix3 said:


> My new simples



Love everything!


----------



## dbeth

cts900 said:


> You look lovely, beagly.  Just lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> HOT STUFF!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your use of color is utterly fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you all casual chic.  Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your bag is TDF!  You look fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> This dress blows my socks off.  Maybe the best you have ever looked.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the yellow!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> All of that Bal is killing me, meg.  You always looks so thoughtfully put together.  I envy your style.



You are so cute!! Thanks doll!! 



cts900 said:


> Me with DH in my camel VPs and Bailey 44 dress...



Ooo lala--look at your figure!!! And you look very classy.


----------



## Dukeprincess

cts900 said:


> Me with DH in my camel VPs and Bailey 44 dress...



:worthy::worthy:


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Me with DH in my camel VPs and Bailey 44 dress...


 You both look gorgeous CTS! Thank you so much for your kind words as well.


----------



## megt10

Tonights Shul outfit. The shoes are Ron Ron 85. The dress is Just Cavalli, bag is Balenciaga GSH Velo and the jacket is Balenciaga beige quilted. I just got the jacket this afternoon so had to wear it.


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Wore my pink simples today. The jeans are Paige, Majestic turtleneck, Vivienne Westwood over-shirt, Balenciaga quilted moto and Balenciaga GSH Day bag.


 
This look is just fabulous *meg*!!!
I love the skinny jeans and pink CLs!!!
Your legs look amazing in these jeans!!!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The shoes are Ron Ron 85. The dress is Just Cavalli, bag is Balenciaga GSH Velo and the jacket is Balenciaga beige quilted. I just got the jacket this afternoon so had to wear it.


 
I just love yellow CLs!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

cts900 said:


> Me with DH in my camel VPs and Bailey 44 dress...




Hot stuff, CTS!



megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The shoes are Ron Ron 85. The dress is Just Cavalli, bag is Balenciaga GSH Velo and the jacket is Balenciaga beige quilted. I just got the jacket this afternoon so had to wear it.



I really like your dress, Meg.


----------



## samina

megt10 said:
			
		

> Tonights Shul outfit. The shoes are Ron Ron 85. The dress is Just Cavalli, bag is Balenciaga GSH Velo and the jacket is Balenciaga beige quilted. I just got the jacket this afternoon so had to wear it.



Meg -wow love everything the jacket is amazing dress v.pretty n wow the ron   Ron n matching bag  ammmmmmazing love the look!


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> This look is just fabulous *meg*!!!
> I love the skinny jeans and pink CLs!!!
> Your legs look amazing in these jeans!!!


 


stilly said:


> I just love yellow CLs!!!


 


BattyBugs said:


> Hot stuff, CTS!
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your dress, Meg.


 


samina said:


> Meg -wow love everything the jacket is amazing dress v.pretty n wow the ron Ron n matching bag ammmmmmazing love the look!


 Thank you ladies so very much.


----------



## cts900

BattyBugs said:


> Hot stuff, CTS!



Thanks, bat! 



megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The shoes are Ron Ron 85. The dress is Just Cavalli, bag is Balenciaga GSH Velo and the jacket is Balenciaga beige quilted. I just got the jacket this afternoon so had to wear it.





megt10 said:


> You both look gorgeous CTS! Thank you so much for your kind words as well.



You are so sweet.  I love the feminine print of your dress and the pop of color from your CLs!



Dukeprincess said:


> :worthy::worthy:







dbeth said:


> You are so cute!! Thanks doll!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo lala--look at your figure!!! And you look very classy.



Thank you for that!  I was worried because it is so form fitting but you thinking it is still classy helps me to feel far more confident.  



ilovemylilo said:


> ... You look adorable and I love your dress



You are precious.  Thank you, sweetie.


----------



## bagfashionista

New Declic


----------



## megt10

bagfashionista said:


> New Declic


 Gorgeous, love it with the red jeans. You look fantastic!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Thanks, bat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet. I love the feminine print of your dress and the pop of color from your CLs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that! I was worried because it is so form fitting but you thinking it is still classy helps me to feel far more confident.
> 
> 
> 
> You are precious. Thank you, sweetie.


 Thanks CTS, I didn't have a lot of time yesterday so today I want to tell you that you looked beautiful in that dress. It fit you so well and showed off your slim figure perfectly. Your husband looked equally handsome in his suit. I do love seeing a man wearing a suit .


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> You look lovely, beagly. Just lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> HOT STUFF!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your use of color is utterly fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you all casual chic. Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your bag is TDF! You look fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> This dress blows my socks off. Maybe the best you have ever looked.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the yellow!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> All of that Bal is killing me, meg. You always looks so thoughtfully put together. I envy your style.


Thank you so much cts!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Me with DH in my camel VPs and Bailey 44 dress...


 You look terrific cts!!  Mr. cts looks very hansome also!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The shoes are Ron Ron 85. The dress is Just Cavalli, bag is Balenciaga GSH Velo and the jacket is Balenciaga beige quilted. I just got the jacket this afternoon so had to wear it.


 Another stunning outfit for Shul!  I love the pattern in the dress!


----------



## beagly911

bagfashionista said:


> New Declic


 Great look, I love the red jeans!


----------



## olidivia

megt10!   I have been going through this thread for the first time and you have sooo many amazing outfits. Thank you for sharing them with us. I love the Bal jackets and the Hermes belts esp, and of course the Louboutins.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Another stunning outfit for Shul! I love the pattern in the dress!


 Thanks Beagly, I do too. I have this pattern in a shirt and when the dress popped up on Gilt I jumped on it .


----------



## stilly

bagfashionista said:


> New Declic


 
I love your outfit!!!
The Declics are fabulous!!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Thanks Beagly, I do too. I have this pattern in a shirt and when the dress popped up on Gilt I jumped on it .


 Oh, how great, I'm looking forward to seeing the shirt!!  I love Gilt they have some great things!!  I just got a French Connection dress...such great clothing, accessories etc!!


----------



## anniethecat

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The shoes are Ron Ron 85. The dress is Just Cavalli, bag is Balenciaga GSH Velo and the jacket is Balenciaga beige quilted. I just got the jacket this afternoon so had to wear it.



Love this dress Meg...it goes so good with the Ron rons.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Oh, how great, I'm looking forward to seeing the shirt!!  I love Gilt they have some great things!!  I just got a French Connection dress...such great clothing, accessories etc!!



I love Gilt and Rue. You can find some really great deals. Many of my dresses and skirts came from one or the other. I can't wait to see your new dress


----------



## megt10

anniethecat said:


> Love this dress Meg...it goes so good with the Ron rons.



Thank you so much Annie.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I love Gilt and Rue. You can find some really great deals. Many of my dresses and skirts came from one or the other. I can't wait to see your new dress


 Hopefully next week, depending on the weather which is iffy right now...swaying between 40's and 80's with some chance on rain...LOVE the eastcoast weather, I thought Colorado was bad...yeeeshe!!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> Me with DH in my camel VPs and Bailey 44 dress...



You look great! Your mod pics are one of my faves, every time! So classy and beautiful


----------



## jamidee

megt10 said:
			
		

> Tonights Shul outfit. The shoes are Ron Ron 85. The dress is Just Cavalli, bag is Balenciaga GSH Velo and the jacket is Balenciaga beige quilted. I just got the jacket this afternoon so had to wear it.



I think this my favorite meg outfit to date! Love the colors!


----------



## bagfashionista

thank ***, *megt10, beagly911, stilly!*






same shoes -- i *** need ** expand ** collection


----------



## cts900

aoqtpi said:


> *** look great! Your mod pics are one ** my faves, every time! So classy *** beautiful



*** just totally completely made my day.  Thank *** so much, sweetheart.



beagly911 said:


> *** look terrific cts!!  Mr. cts looks very hansome also!



Thanks, babe!  I will pass along *** warm words.   



megt10 said:


> Thanks CTS, I didn't have a lot ** time yesterday so today I want ** tell *** that *** looked beautiful in that dress. It fit *** so well *** showed off your slim figure perfectly. Your husband looked equally handsome in his suit. I do love seeing a man wearing a suit .



Meg!  Thank *** for taking *** time ** write such kind *** generous compliments.  My DH has just in *** last couple ** years really taken ** dressing up even for small occasions.  It makes us both feel that even *** smallest events are special.  I was nervous in such a body conscious dress in such a bold print but I am more *** more brave every day--I owe SO MUCH ** that ** your encouragement.  



bagfashionista said:


> New Declic



This is a gorgeous photo ** a dynamite look!


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> otk piros @ *** library



Did I ever comment on this look, hottie?????  I love everything about it, I ADORE that it was taken in *** library, *** *** scarf is TDF!!!!!  I have looked at these photos a half-dozen times but do not think I ever made a comment.  LOVE!


----------



## cts900

For Sunday brunch **** some visiting family *** *** kids.  It is hard ** tell from *** crappy picture but *** dress is my favorite color ** wear, peacock blue, *** *** shoes are my amethyste python HPs.....heaven....


----------



## skislope15

bagfashionista said:


> thank ***, *megt10, beagly911, stilly!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same shoes -- i *** need ** expand ** collection



Love your dress whose it by?


----------



## bagfashionista

thank you cts900



skislope15 said:


> Love your dress whose it by?


 
thanks, skislope! It's from jcrew. On sale now! More details on the outfit is in my blog.


----------



## phiphi

i am seriously so behind, everyone looks fabuuuulous!



bagfashionista said:


> thank ***, *megt10, beagly911, stilly!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same shoes -- i *** need ** expand ** collection



yay! dress twins! i love mine - and really love how you styled it - simple and elegant!




cts900 said:


> For Sunday brunch **** some visiting family *** *** kids.  It is hard ** tell from *** crappy picture but *** dress is my favorite color ** wear, peacock blue, *** *** shoes are my amethyste python HPs.....heaven....



gorgeous cts, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## bling*lover

cts900 said:


> Me with DH in my camel VPs and Bailey 44 dress...


 
I'm absolutely loving this dress on you. It's perfection!



megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The shoes are Ron Ron 85. The dress is Just Cavalli, bag is Balenciaga GSH Velo and the jacket is Balenciaga beige quilted. I just got the jacket this afternoon so had to wear it.


 
Gorgeous Meg, so bright and cheery!



cts900 said:


> For Sunday brunch **** some visiting family *** *** kids. It is hard ** tell from *** crappy picture but *** dress is my favorite color ** wear, peacock blue, *** *** shoes are my amethyste python HPs.....heaven....


 
Gorgeous, dresses really suit you!


----------



## bagfashionista

phiphi said:


> i am seriously so behind, everyone looks fabuuuulous!
> 
> 
> 
> yay! dress twins! i love mine - and really love how you styled it - simple and elegant !


  thanks phi...i am still trying to decide if I looked like I escaped from prison


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> I think this my favorite meg outfit to date! Love the colors!



Thanks Jamidee. I love the print of the dress it just feels happy, kwim.


----------



## megt10

bling*lover said:


> I'm absolutely loving this dress on you. It's perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Meg, so bright and cheery!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, dresses really suit you!



Thanks Bling


----------



## mmmoussighi

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> New Declic



I love this!!! I really need some red jeans so I can try to recreate this. Thanks for the inspiration!!!


----------



## sammix3

samina said:


> Sammie wow fab colour are they coral?



Yup they are


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

phiphi said:


> in j crew and my adored ron ron batiks - more pictures in my blog



Great combination!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sammix3 said:


> My new simples


I love the color of the simples. I was debating if I should get them last week. Perhaps I should.  Congrats on those!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bagfashionista said:


> declic 120mm
> 
> first time out and holy cow, i almost slipped because the soles are so slippery on carpet!



Those look great on you! Be careful with the new soles, I almost slipped on mine the other day.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*CTS, Meg, Bagfash*- you all look fabulous!!!

Here is my outfit from this weekend...
Random black tunic, INC leggings, Balenciaga Anthracite City and my new to me black/black spike pigalles


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The shoes are Ron Ron 85. The dress is Just Cavalli, bag is Balenciaga GSH Velo and the jacket is Balenciaga beige quilted. I just got the jacket this afternoon so had to wear it.



WOW the heels look great! Love the bag and jacket. You pull everything together really well! Congrats on the jacket!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The shoes are Ron Ron 85. The dress is Just Cavalli, bag is Balenciaga GSH Velo and the jacket is Balenciaga beige quilted. I just got the jacket this afternoon so had to wear it.





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *CTS, Meg, Bagfash*- you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Here is my outfit from this weekend...
> Random black tunic, INC leggings, Balenciaga Anthracite City and my new to me black/black spike pigalles



Love the Pigalles! I tried looking for those in my size but can never find them. They look fabulous in you!


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *CTS, Meg, Bagfash*- you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Here is my outfit from this weekend...
> Random black tunic, INC leggings, Balenciaga Anthracite City and my new to me black/black spike pigalles


 Hey there sexy mama! You look stunning. I can't believe you just had a baby. She is one lucky girl to have such a great roll model.


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> WOW the heels look great! Love the bag and jacket. You pull everything together really well! Congrats on the jacket!


 Thanks so much Lavender.


----------



## phiphi

bagfashionista said:


> thanks phi...i am still trying to decide if I looked like I escaped from prison



LOL - you crack me up! they do have the prison stripe vibe.. :giggles: i have a picture of the dress for my blog - just have to do some editing and it will be up tomorrow.



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *CTS, Meg, Bagfash*- you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Here is my outfit from this weekend...
> Random black tunic, INC leggings, Balenciaga Anthracite City and my new to me black/black spike pigalles



you are such a chic mommy!!! love it *dezy*!


----------



## phiphi

outfit with joli noeud d'orcet  - more pictures in my blog


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

phiphi said:


> outfit with joli noeud d'orcet  - more pictures in my blog



Super fab!


----------



## phiphi

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Great combination!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Super fab!



thank you so much ladies!!


----------



## heiress-ox

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *CTS, Meg, Bagfash*- you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Here is my outfit from this weekend...
> Random black tunic, INC leggings, Balenciaga Anthracite City and my new to me black/black spike pigalles


Glad to see you back in CLs - you look fantastic, can't even believe you recently had a baby! Love the Black Spiked Pigalles!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bagfashionista said:


> thank ***, *megt10, beagly911, stilly!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same shoes -- i *** need ** expand ** collection



Great choice!


----------



## ringing_phone

phiphi said:


> outfit with joli noeud d'orcet  - more pictures in my blog



phiphi, I LOVE this!  You look great!


----------



## bagfashionista

phiphi said:


> outfit with joli noeud d'orcet  - more pictures in my blog



Love it!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *CTS, Meg, Bagfash*- you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Here is my outfit from this weekend...
> Random black tunic, INC leggings, Balenciaga Anthracite City and my new to me black/black spike pigalles



Dezyyy! you're not pregnant anymore! Now I gotta go thread searching for the most fabulous reveal of all time lol! you look amazing, hot momma!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Out and about in DC this past weekend!

Shoes: Black patent New Simple 120s
Skirt: Express
Tshirt-Majestic (long sleeved)
Blazer: Theory
Bag: Gucci "Race"


----------



## AEGIS

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Out and about in DC this past weekend!
> 
> Shoes: Black patent New Simple 120s
> Skirt: Express
> Tshirt-Majestic (long sleeved)
> Blazer: Theory
> Bag: Gucci "Race"





YBF. loves it!


----------



## megt10

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Out and about in DC this past weekend!
> 
> Shoes: Black patent New Simple 120s
> Skirt: Express
> Tshirt-Majestic (long sleeved)
> Blazer: Theory
> Bag: Gucci "Race"


You look totally HOT! I love your outfit especially the skirt and of course the shoes.


----------



## megt10

Today I am wearing my Denis 100 suede. The sweater is Versace from the NAP sale, jeans Paige, belt Brighton, Balenciaga GSH Brief and Balenciaga quilted moto. I am super colorful, lol.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> YBF. loves it!



yay @ YBF! lol thank you 



megt10 said:


> You look totally HOT! I love your outfit especially the skirt and of course the shoes.



thanks Meg!



megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my Denis 100 suede. The sweater is Versace from the NAP sale, jeans Paige, belt Brighton, Balenciaga GSH Brief and Balenciaga quilted moto. I am super colorful, lol.



Colors are awesome on you, love love love the jeans! I still can't believe you dress so fabulously every day; it takes me months to ever wear anything remotely worthy of the thread lol


----------



## phiphi

ringing_phone said:


> phiphi, I LOVE this!  You look great!



thank you so much!



bagfashionista said:


> Love it!!!



 thank you!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Out and about in DC this past weekend!
> 
> Shoes: Black patent New Simple 120s
> Skirt: Express
> Tshirt-Majestic (long sleeved)
> Blazer: Theory
> Bag: Gucci "Race"



you look fantastic!!



megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my Denis 100 suede. The sweater is Versace from the NAP sale, jeans Paige, belt Brighton, Balenciaga GSH Brief and Balenciaga quilted moto. I am super colorful, lol.



there are so many things i want from your closet meg!


----------



## megt10

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> yay @ YBF! lol thank you
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> Colors are awesome on you, love love love the jeans! I still can't believe you dress so fabulously every day; it takes me months to ever wear anything remotely worthy of the thread lol


 
Thanks so much Choco, I spent 2 + years wearing nothing but sweats during all our home renovations, I am making up for lost time . 


phiphi said:


> thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> you look fantastic!!
> 
> 
> 
> there are so many things i want from your closet meg!


 Thanks Phiphi, ditto on the things I want from your closet. I have been reading your blog and I am getting great ideas from you.


----------



## GoGlam

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my Denis 100 suede. The sweater is Versace from the NAP sale, jeans Paige, belt Brighton, Balenciaga GSH Brief and Balenciaga quilted moto. I am super colorful, lol.



ADORE this outfit.. those reds and blues!


----------



## bagfashionista

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my Denis 100 suede. The sweater is Versace from the NAP sale, jeans Paige, belt Brighton, Balenciaga GSH Brief and Balenciaga quilted moto. I am super colorful, lol.




i love how your outfits are always so vibrant and fun, not dreary dull black like mine is!!


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> Did I ever comment on this look, hottie?????  I love everything about it, I ADORE that it was taken in *** library, *** *** scarf is TDF!!!!!  I have looked at these photos a half-dozen times but do not think I ever made a comment.  LOVE!





beagly911 said:


> Love, love, love!!  They look great!





dbeth said:


> Thanks Loubi--- yes it did! I knew something was missing, I kept thinking how BORING the look was.
> 
> 
> 
> So jelly that you get to wear all this fabulous stuff to work!!  You look great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear!! Yeah, the green one did the trick!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo-- that blazer is gorgy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thanks sobe!! That's a great compliment from you, because YOU have beautiful curves yourself. And damn--- with those Isolde, that is pure hotness!!!





jamidee said:


> Love!! and love that blazer.





heiress-ox said:


> love them on you!




thank you ladies!!  as i study with my big kiss flats on these comments make me smile 



phiphi said:


> in j crew and my adored ron ron batiks - more pictures in my blog




wow--i never really like batik ron rons...and now i love them


----------



## dbeth

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Out and about in DC this past weekend!
> 
> Shoes: Black patent New Simple 120s
> Skirt: Express
> Tshirt-Majestic (long sleeved)
> Blazer: Theory
> Bag: Gucci "Race"



Choco---you look great! Love the b/w skirt with your NS!!!




phiphi said:


> outfit with joli noeud d'orcet  - more pictures in my blog



Ooo Phi---that red skirt. 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *CTS, Meg, Bagfash*- you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Here is my outfit from this weekend...
> Random black tunic, INC leggings, Balenciaga Anthracite City and my new to me black/black spike pigalles



CONGRATS Dezy!!! You look amazing!!! Much better than me after I had my babies. Oh and love your piggies. Congrats---I knew you were hoping to find them!!


----------



## dbeth

Went to dinner with a friend on Sat. night that I havn't seen in 6 years! We lost touch & she ended up moving back. 

Red Eel Altadama---these are sooo comfortable! Even more than my HP.
Dress is Classiques Entier
Clutch is Marc Jacobs Eugenie


----------



## cts900

phiphi said:


> i am seriously so behind, everyone looks fabuuuulous!
> 
> 
> 
> yay! dress twins! i love mine - and really love how you styled it - simple and elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous cts, absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you so much, sweet P!



bling*lover said:


> I'm absolutely loving this dress on you. It's perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Meg, so bright and cheery!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, dresses really suit you!



Hi little mama!!!!!! I have always loved dresses...fitting into them again is a delight!  Thank you again and again.  



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *CTS, Meg, Bagfash*- you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Here is my outfit from this weekend...
> Random black tunic, INC leggings, Balenciaga Anthracite City and my new to me black/black spike pigalles



Thank you, love!  Look how beautiful you are!!!!!! You look so fresh...I envy you and your glow.  



phiphi said:


> outfit with joli noeud d'orcet  - more pictures in my blog



Just beautiful.  You are perfection.


----------



## cts900

dbeth said:


> Went to dinner with a friend on Sat. night that I havn't seen in 6 years! We lost touch & she ended up moving back.
> 
> Red Eel Altadama---these are sooo comfortable! Even more than my HP.
> Dress is Classiques Entier
> Clutch is Marc Jacobs Eugenie




Hope you had a blast.  You look fantastic!!



megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my Denis 100 suede. The sweater is Versace from the NAP sale, jeans Paige, belt Brighton, Balenciaga GSH Brief and Balenciaga quilted moto. I am super colorful, lol.



All of this color is AH-mazing!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Out and about in DC this past weekend!
> 
> Shoes: Black patent New Simple 120s
> Skirt: Express
> Tshirt-Majestic (long sleeved)
> Blazer: Theory
> Bag: Gucci "Race"



Va-va-va-voom! Soooooooo hot!


----------



## DC-Cutie

phiphi said:


> outfit with joli noeud d'orcet  - more pictures in my blog



Look at you hot momma!!  Perfection!  



dbeth said:


> Went to dinner with a friend on Sat. night that I havn't seen in 6 years! We lost touch & she ended up moving back.
> 
> Red Eel Altadama---these are sooo comfortable! Even more than my HP.
> Dress is Classiques Entier
> Clutch is Marc Jacobs Eugenie



Hotness!  You look beautiful.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much Choco, I spent 2 + years wearing nothing but sweats during all our home renovations, I am making up for lost time .
> 
> Thanks Phiphi, ditto on the things I want from your closet. I have been reading your blog and I am getting great ideas from you.



you're so sweet. thank you!



AEGIS said:


> thank you ladies!!  as i study with my big kiss flats on these comments make me smile
> 
> wow--i never really like batik ron rons...and now i love them



thanks aegis!



dbeth said:


> Choco---you look great! Love the b/w skirt with your NS!!!
> 
> Ooo Phi---that red skirt.
> 
> CONGRATS Dezy!!! You look amazing!!! Much better than me after I had my babies. Oh and love your piggies. Congrats---I knew you were hoping to find them!!





dbeth said:


> Went to dinner with a friend on Sat. night that I havn't seen in 6 years! We lost touch & she ended up moving back.
> 
> Red Eel Altadama---these are sooo comfortable! Even more than my HP.
> Dress is Classiques Entier
> Clutch is Marc Jacobs Eugenie



you are so amazing, dbeth. thank you - you are so gorgeous!



cts900 said:


> Thank you so much, sweet P!
> 
> Hi little mama!!!!!! I have always loved dresses...fitting into them again is a delight!  Thank you again and again.
> 
> Thank you, love!  Look how beautiful you are!!!!!! You look so fresh...I envy you and your glow.
> 
> Just beautiful.  You are perfection.



thanks tons, sweet C!



DC-Cutie said:


> Look at you hot momma!!  Perfection!
> 
> Hotness!  You look beautiful.



aw thanks DC!!


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Went to dinner with a friend on Sat. night that I havn't seen in 6 years! We lost touch & she ended up moving back.
> 
> Red Eel Altadama---these are sooo comfortable! Even more than my HP.
> Dress is Classiques Entier
> Clutch is Marc Jacobs Eugenie


 
Love the look *dbeth*!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *CTS, Meg, Bagfash*- you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Here is my outfit from this weekend...
> Random black tunic, INC leggings, Balenciaga Anthracite City and my new to me black/black spike pigalles


 

I love your look *dezy*!!!


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Went to dinner with a friend on Sat. night that I havn't seen in 6 years! We lost touch & she ended up moving back.
> 
> Red Eel Altadama---these are sooo comfortable! Even more than my HP.
> Dress is Classiques Entier
> Clutch is Marc Jacobs Eugenie




lady in reeeeed


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

phiphi said:


> you are such a chic mommy!!! love it *dezy*!


 


phiphi said:


> outfit with joli noeud d'orcet - more pictures in my blog


 
thank you phiphi!!! love your skirt!



heiress-ox said:


> Glad to see you back in CLs - you look fantastic, can't even believe you recently had a baby! Love the Black Spiked Pigalles!


 
thank you!!!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Dezyyy! you're not pregnant anymore! Now I gotta go thread searching for the most fabulous reveal of all time lol! you look amazing, hot momma!


 


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Out and about in DC this past weekend!
> 
> Shoes: Black patent New Simple 120s
> Skirt: Express
> Tshirt-Majestic (long sleeved)
> Blazer: Theory
> Bag: Gucci "Race"


 
Choco thank you so much!!!!! you look fab!!!!



megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my Denis 100 suede. The sweater is Versace from the NAP sale, jeans Paige, belt Brighton, Balenciaga GSH Brief and Balenciaga quilted moto. I am super colorful, lol.


 
love your Bal brief meg!!!



dbeth said:


> CONGRATS Dezy!!! You look amazing!!! Much better than me after I had my babies. Oh and love your piggies. Congrats---I knew you were hoping to find them!!


 


dbeth said:


> Went to dinner with a friend on Sat. night that I havn't seen in 6 years! We lost touch & she ended up moving back.
> 
> Red Eel Altadama---these are sooo comfortable! Even more than my HP.
> Dress is Classiques Entier
> Clutch is Marc Jacobs Eugenie


 
thank you Dbeth! you look gorgeous! 



cts900 said:


> Thank you, love! Look how beautiful you are!!!!!! You look so fresh...I envy you and your glow.


 
thank you C! I still have a looooonnng way to go to get back to where I was, but I'm working on it! Looking at that beautiful little face makes it all worth it 



stilly said:


> I love your look *dezy*!!!


 
thank you stilly!


----------



## beagly911

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *CTS, Meg, Bagfash*- you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Here is my outfit from this weekend...
> Random black tunic, INC leggings, Balenciaga Anthracite City and my new to me black/black spike pigalles


 Great look, the piggies are awesome!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> outfit with joli noeud d'orcet - more pictures in my blog


 Beautiful phiphi!


----------



## beagly911

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Out and about in DC this past weekend!
> 
> Shoes: Black patent New Simple 120s
> Skirt: Express
> Tshirt-Majestic (long sleeved)
> Blazer: Theory
> Bag: Gucci "Race"


 HOT!!!  You look terrific!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my Denis 100 suede. The sweater is Versace from the NAP sale, jeans Paige, belt Brighton, Balenciaga GSH Brief and Balenciaga quilted moto. I am super colorful, lol.


 Stunning, I love the colors!!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Went to dinner with a friend on Sat. night that I havn't seen in 6 years! We lost touch & she ended up moving back.
> 
> Red Eel Altadama---these are sooo comfortable! Even more than my HP.
> Dress is Classiques Entier
> Clutch is Marc Jacobs Eugenie


 WOW, gorgeous!!  The red eel


----------



## BattyBugs

Very nice, ladies.


----------



## dbeth

cts900 said:


> Hope you had a blast.  You look fantastic!!
> 
> 
> 
> All of this color is AH-mazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Va-va-va-voom! Soooooooo hot!



Thanks cts! I did---it was awesome, I really missed her.




DC-Cutie said:


> Look at you hot momma!!  Perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> Hotness!  You look beautiful.



Thank you DC! 




stilly said:


> Love the look *dbeth*!!!
> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks Stilly! I wish I had a few more dresses in this style.



AEGIS said:


> lady in reeeeed



That reminds me......still looking for that perfect red dress!! 



beagly911 said:


> WOW, gorgeous!!  The red eel



Thanks Beagly! Yeah, the red eel really is pretty. In person they are much better.


----------



## Jönathan

Gorgeous!! 





dbeth said:


> Went to dinner with a friend on Sat. night that I havn't seen in 6 years! We lost touch & she ended up moving back.
> 
> Red Eel Altadama---these are sooo comfortable! Even more than my HP.
> Dress is Classiques Entier
> Clutch is Marc Jacobs Eugenie


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> outfit with joli noeud d'orcet - more pictures in my blog


 You look so incredible. I love this outfit. The skirt is gorgeous and interesting and goes so well with the sexy top. I love the necklace with it too it adds just the right focal point.


----------



## megt10

GoGlam said:


> ADORE this outfit.. those reds and blues!


 


bagfashionista said:


> i love how your outfits are always so vibrant and fun, not dreary dull black like mine is!!


 


cts900 said:


> Hope you had a blast. You look fantastic!!
> 
> 
> 
> All of this color is AH-mazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Va-va-va-voom! Soooooooo hot!


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thank you phiphi!!! love your skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choco thank you so much!!!!! you look fab!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> love your Bal brief meg!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Dbeth! you look gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you C! I still have a looooonnng way to go to get back to where I was, but I'm working on it! Looking at that beautiful little face makes it all worth it
> 
> 
> 
> thank you stilly!


 


beagly911 said:


> Stunning, I love the colors!!


 Thank you ladies so much for your kind comments.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Went to dinner with a friend on Sat. night that I havn't seen in 6 years! We lost touch & she ended up moving back.
> 
> Red Eel Altadama---these are sooo comfortable! Even more than my HP.
> Dress is Classiques Entier
> Clutch is Marc Jacobs Eugenie


 You look gorgeous Beth. I love the dress on you and your shoes are TDG.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

dbeth said:


> Choco---you look great! Love the b/w skirt with your NS!!!





cts900 said:


> Va-va-va-voom! Soooooooo hot!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Choco thank you so much!!!!! you look fab!!!!





beagly911 said:


> HOT!!!  You look terrific!





phiphi said:


> you look fantastic!!



Thank you so much ladies  Compliments from you all seriously mean so much more than any I get out and about!


----------



## dbeth

Jönathan;21489033 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!



Thanks Jonathon!! 



megt10 said:


> You look gorgeous Beth. I love the dress on you and your shoes are TDG.



Thanks dear meg!! Love the eel Altadamas!


----------



## beagly911

Today's work outfit:

Dress: TJMaxx find
CL's: Black calf New Hai

It was a little chilly here so I brought this one out for one last fling!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Today's work outfit:
> 
> Dress: TJMaxx find
> CL's: Black calf New Hai
> 
> It was a little chilly here so I brought this one out for one last fling!


 Beagly, don't put that dress away! Just turn the A/C down!!! You look amazing.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

beagly911 said:


> Today's work outfit:
> 
> Dress: TJMaxx find
> CL's: Black calf New Hai
> 
> It was a little chilly here so I brought this one out for one last fling!




*beagly*  Love this look on you!


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Iowa Zeppa in Tiger Patent. The shirt is DVF, capris are Da-Nang and the bag is CD saddlebag.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Iowa Zeppa in Tiger Patent. The shirt is DVF, capris are Da-Nang and the bag is CD saddlebag.


 Great look meg, casual and classy!!  Love it!


----------



## mistyknightwin

You all look AMAZING!!


----------



## nikkili26

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Iowa Zeppa in Tiger Patent. The shirt is DVF, capris are Da-Nang and the bag is CD saddlebag.


 oh yes, girl!!!you look so luxurious and lady like!!!

such diva style, i love it!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Iowa Zeppa in Tiger Patent. The shirt is DVF, capris are Da-Nang and the bag is CD saddlebag.



I adore this look.  LOVE casual on you, babe!



beagly911 said:


> Today's work outfit:
> 
> Dress: TJMaxx find
> CL's: Black calf New Hai
> 
> It was a little chilly here so I brought this one out for one last fling!



What a gorgeous color.  Great outfit, *beagly*.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Beagly, don't put that dress away! Just turn the A/C down!!! You look amazing.


Thank you meg!  I have a sleeveless red that will be coming out soon !



CRISPEDROSA said:


> *beagly*  Love this look on you!


Thanks Cris! I couldn't pass it up when I saw it!



cts900 said:


> I adore this look. LOVE casual on you, babe!
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous color. Great outfit, *beagly*.


Thanks cts!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Great look meg, casual and classy!!  Love it!



Thanks Beagly this is one of my favorite style tops ever.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Thank you meg!  I have a sleeveless red that will be coming out soon !
> 
> 
> Thanks Cris! I couldn't pass it up when I saw it!
> 
> 
> Thanks cts!



Glad to know there is a similar version .


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> I adore this look.  LOVE casual on you, babe!
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous color.  Great outfit, *beagly*.



Aw, thanks so much CTS, it is super practical too. I can run errands then come home and walk the dogs with all the pockets in the pants


----------



## megt10

nikkili26 said:


> oh yes, girl!!!you look so luxurious and lady like!!!
> 
> such diva style, i love it!



Wow thank you Nikki, I have always been a diva in my mind, lol, but no one ever said I had diva style before.


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Today's work outfit:
> 
> Dress: TJMaxx find
> CL's: Black calf New Hai
> 
> It was a little chilly here so I brought this one out for one last fling!


 

Love the dress and New Hais *beagly*!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Love the dress and New Hais *beagly*!!!


 Thanks so much stilly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Iowa Zeppa in Tiger Patent. The shirt is DVF, capris are Da-Nang and the bag is CD saddlebag.



Love the outfit!


----------



## 9distelle

dbeth said:


> Went to dinner with a friend on Sat. night that I havn't seen in 6 years! We lost touch & she ended up moving back.
> 
> Red Eel Altadama---these are sooo comfortable! Even more than my HP.
> Dress is Classiques Entier
> Clutch is Marc Jacobs Eugenie


 how they look on you!!


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

phiphi said:


> outfit with joli noeud d'orcet  - more pictures in my blog



Love this look!


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my Denis 100 suede. The sweater is Versace from the NAP sale, jeans Paige, belt Brighton, Balenciaga GSH Brief and Balenciaga quilted moto. I am super colorful, lol.



You look great, I love the red/blue primary colours combination


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the outfit!


 


Adeline_Ivy said:


> You look great, I love the red/blue primary colours combination


 Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## dbeth

9distelle said:


> how they look on you!!


Thanks doll!


----------



## PyAri

phiphi said:


> outfit with joli noeud d'orcet - more pictures in my blog


gorgeous!!


----------



## phiphi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thank you phiphi!!! love your skirt!/QUOTE]
> 
> thank you dezy!
> 
> 
> 
> beagly911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful phiphi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks so much beagly! love the red dress with the hais.
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look so incredible. I love this outfit. The skirt is gorgeous and interesting and goes so well with the sexy top. I love the necklace with it too it adds just the right focal point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you meg! and since i'm in the CL thread - love the alta iowas. i have the tiger patent in the decolletes.. and they're just so fun. they look great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Adeline_Ivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this look!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you adeline!
> 
> 
> 
> PyAri said:
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks pyari!!
Click to expand...


----------



## phiphi

springish outfit today per my blog with nude patent simples


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

phiphi said:


> springish outfit today per my blog with nude patent simples



*phiphi* You have a great style! Love everything here, from toes to head


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

phiphi said:


> springish outfit today per my blog with nude patent simples



Very cute look


----------



## phiphi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *phiphi* You have a great style! Love everything here, from toes to head





Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Very cute look



thank you ladies!!


----------



## dhampir2005

Became M.I.A again, but everyone looks wonderful! 

Sorry for the bathroom shot,

Zara basic tank, sanctuary leotie skirt, nude calf Martel


----------



## needloub

phiphi said:


> springish outfit today per my blog with nude patent simples



So chic!  Love this look!


----------



## PyAri

phiphi said:


> in j crew and my adored ron ron batiks - more pictures in my blog



you really have great taste.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dhampir2005 said:


> Became M.I.A again, but everyone looks wonderful!
> 
> Sorry for the bathroom shot,
> 
> Zara basic tank, sanctuary leotie skirt, nude calf Martel


skirt is cute!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> springish outfit today per my blog with nude patent simples


 Love, love, love, love, love. You get the idea .


----------



## megt10

dhampir2005 said:


> Became M.I.A again, but everyone looks wonderful!
> 
> Sorry for the bathroom shot,
> 
> Zara basic tank, sanctuary leotie skirt, nude calf Martel


 So cute and the shoes are perfect with the skirt.


----------



## phiphi

dhampir2005 said:


> Became M.I.A again, but everyone looks wonderful!
> 
> Sorry for the bathroom shot,
> 
> Zara basic tank, sanctuary leotie skirt, nude calf Martel



a great summery look! beautiful!



needloub said:


> So chic!  Love this look!



thank you needloub!



PyAri said:


> you really have great taste.



aw! thanks so much pyari!



megt10 said:


> Love, love, love, love, love. You get the idea .



 thank you meg!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dhampir2005 said:


> Became M.I.A again, but everyone looks wonderful!
> 
> Sorry for the bathroom shot,
> 
> Zara basic tank, sanctuary leotie skirt, nude calf Martel



so cute! l like your blue skirt.


----------



## Jönathan

Super cute outfit! 





phiphi said:


> springish outfit today per my blog with nude patent simples


----------



## mmmoussighi

dhampir2005 said:


> Became M.I.A again, but everyone looks wonderful!
> 
> Sorry for the bathroom shot,
> 
> Zara basic tank, sanctuary leotie skirt, nude calf Martel


 
Fun skirt!  I'm glad I got to see Martel on you finally!


----------



## dhampir2005

Lavenderduckiez said:


> skirt is cute!



Thank you! I just got it the night before!



megt10 said:


> So cute and the shoes are perfect with the skirt.



Thank you so much *Meg*! I'm trying to wear the martel more since I think they're more wearable than the toutenkaboucle!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> so cute! l like your blue skirt.



Thank you! It is definitely the star of the outfit! Even over the CLs 



phiphi said:


> a great summery look! beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you needloub!
> 
> 
> 
> aw! thanks so much pyari!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you meg!



www your use of bright color is very inspiring! I tried to integrate that 



mmmoussighi said:


> Fun skirt!  I'm glad I got to see Martel on you finally!



I know right?! I finally decided it was time to wear them to matter what. I think on they look really similar to Exagona from the front.


----------



## megt10

Tonight I am wearing my Joli Dune shoes to early services and then Passover dinner. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Trina Turk.


----------



## mmmoussighi

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am wearing my Joli Dune shoes to early services and then Passover dinner. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Trina Turk.


 
Meg!  I really like that dress!  Super classy!


----------



## ptrckii

My new (men)Loubi's! http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/p480x480/526918_10150661914153381_536468380_9312211_323976111_n.jpg


----------



## mmmoussighi

ptrckii said:


> My new (men)Loubi's!
> 
> a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/p480x480/526918_10150661914153381_536468380_9312211_323976111_n.jpg


 

Those are FANTASTIC!!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

I have been MIA again...been trying to get everything taken care of so I can start my new job on Monday.

You all look excellent.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ptrckii said:


> My new (men)Loubi's! http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/p480x480/526918_10150661914153381_536468380_9312211_323976111_n.jpg


Hot! Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am wearing my Joli Dune shoes to early services and then Passover dinner. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Trina Turk.


Sexy!


----------



## dhampir2005

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am wearing my Joli Dune shoes to early services and then Passover dinner. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Trina Turk.



What a beautiful classic look! You look gorgeous


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> springish outfit today per my blog with nude patent simples


 Great look phiphi!!


----------



## beagly911

dhampir2005 said:


> Became M.I.A again, but everyone looks wonderful!
> 
> Sorry for the bathroom shot,
> 
> Zara basic tank, sanctuary leotie skirt, nude calf Martel


 Terrific look dhampir!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am wearing my Joli Dune shoes to early services and then Passover dinner. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Trina Turk.


 Lovely look for the day meg!  Your dress is gorgeous!!  Wish I could have made services and dinner - had to work all night Thursday and tonight.


----------



## phiphi

Jönathan;21519499 said:
			
		

> Super cute outfit!



thank you so much jönathan!



megt10 said:


> Tonight I am wearing my Joli Dune shoes to early services and then Passover dinner. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Trina Turk.



love this meg! 



ptrckii said:


> My new (men)Loubi's! http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/p480x480/526918_10150661914153381_536468380_9312211_323976111_n.jpg



wowza! those are amazing!



beagly911 said:


> Great look phiphi!!



thank you beagly!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am wearing my Joli Dune shoes to early services and then Passover dinner. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Trina Turk.



Very classy Meg!!! 



dhampir2005 said:


> Became M.I.A again, but everyone looks wonderful!
> 
> Sorry for the bathroom shot,
> 
> Zara basic tank, sanctuary leotie skirt, nude calf Martel



Cute skirt! Perfect for the summer! 



phiphi said:


> springish outfit today per my blog with nude patent simples



I love love love your style Phi! 



dbeth said:


> Went to dinner with a friend on Sat. night that I havn't seen in 6 years! We lost touch & she ended up moving back.
> 
> Red Eel Altadama---these are sooo comfortable! Even more than my HP.
> Dress is Classiques Entier
> Clutch is Marc Jacobs Eugenie



Cute dress! The eel ADs pairs so well with it! 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Out and about in DC this past weekend!
> 
> Shoes: Black patent New Simple 120s
> Skirt: Express
> Tshirt-Majestic (long sleeved)
> Blazer: Theory
> Bag: Gucci "Race"



Great pix! Looks like you ladies had fun that night!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

phiphi said:


> outfit with joli noeud d'orcet  - more pictures in my blog



GORGEOOOOUUUUUSSS!!! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *CTS, Meg, Bagfash*- you all look fabulous!!!
> 
> Here is my outfit from this weekend...
> Random black tunic, INC leggings, Balenciaga Anthracite City and my new to me black/black spike pigalles



Love the all-black ensemble!!!! FIERCE!!! 



cts900 said:


> For Sunday brunch **** some visiting family *** *** kids.  It is hard ** tell from *** crappy picture but *** dress is my favorite color ** wear, peacock blue, *** *** shoes are my amethyste python HPs.....heaven....



What a beautiful dress CTS! I like your iphone cover too! Is it Kate spade? I was eyeing one from NM last year... lol



bagfashionista said:


> New Declic



Great pic! Love the pants! 



phiphi said:


> in j crew and my adored ron ron batiks - more pictures in my blog



Lady, your looks are just ammaaazzzingggg!!!!!!! I'm going to run out of 10/10 perfect score signs


----------



## megt10

mmmoussighi said:


> Meg! I really like that dress! Super classy!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Sexy!


 


dhampir2005 said:


> What a beautiful classic look! You look gorgeous


 


beagly911 said:


> Lovely look for the day meg! Your dress is gorgeous!! Wish I could have made services and dinner - had to work all night Thursday and tonight.


 


phiphi said:


> thank you so much jönathan!
> 
> 
> 
> love this meg!
> 
> 
> 
> wowza! those are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you beagly!


 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> Very classy Meg!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute skirt! Perfect for the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> I love love love your style Phi!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute dress! The eel ADs pairs so well with it!
> 
> 
> 
> Great pix! Looks like you ladies had fun that night!!!


 Wow, thank you all so much for your kind comments.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:
			
		

> Tonight I am wearing my Joli Dune shoes to early services and then Passover dinner. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Trina Turk.



You look fantastic as usual. I would've never thought to pair a crisp white sweater with the dress but it works so well! Nicely chosen :0)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Going to a wedding. Can't remember the style of the sandals

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kham

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Going to a wedding. Can't remember the style of the sandals
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Your dress is beautiful!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going to a wedding. Can't remember the style of the sandals
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



so beautiful and elegant!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ptrckii said:


> My new (men)Loubi's! http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/p480x480/526918_10150661914153381_536468380_9312211_323976111_n.jpg



they look great! love men with CL!


----------



## beagly911

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going to a wedding. Can't remember the style of the sandals
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 Stunning!


----------



## phiphi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I love love love your style Phi!
> 
> Lady, your looks are just ammaaazzzingggg!!!!!!! I'm going to run out of 10/10 perfect score signs



:shame::shame: you are so sweet! thank you CEC!


----------



## aoqtpi

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going to a wedding. Can't remember the style of the sandals
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



You look stunning! That dress is too pretty for words!


----------



## dhampir2005

beagly911 said:


> Terrific look dhampir!



Thanks Beagly! I'm finding the martel surprisingly versatile 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Very classy Meg!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute skirt! Perfect for the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> I love love love your style Phi!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute dress! The eel ADs pairs so well with it!
> 
> 
> 
> Great pix! Looks like you ladies had fun that night!!!



Thank you! I was super lucky to score it on 6PM for only $77 it's still full price at nordstroms!


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> You look fantastic as usual. I would've never thought to pair a crisp white sweater with the dress but it works so well! Nicely chosen :0)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you so much, I got my inspiration from Duke. She paired this dress in navy with a white blazer and pearls. I thought it would be perfect for Passover. I don't have a white blazer but thought the sweater was a nice look as well.


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going to a wedding. Can't remember the style of the sandals
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Totally gorgeous, you and your shoes are stunning!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Today's outfit, wearing my black/black spikes pigalle flats =)


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today's outfit, wearing my black/black spikes pigalle flats =)


 Love your outfit CrispedRosa. You look casually chic.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Love your outfit CrispedRosa. You look casually chic.



thank you Meg


----------



## d00rvm

I'm wearing my bianca CL's with my Celine dress and belt! And offcourseeeeee: my Celine mini luggage @ Four Seasons hotel Paris


----------



## cts900

CEC.LV4eva said:


> What a beautiful dress CTS! I like your iphone cover too! Is it Kate spade? I was eyeing one from NM last year... lol



You are so sweet!  Thank you, CEC.  Is is a KS cover.  I snagged it off the bay using ebay bucks...LOVE!


----------



## cts900

phiphi said:


> springish outfit today per my blog with nude patent simples



I am head over heels for this entire look.  Your pants are SO FUN!



megt10 said:


> Tonight I am wearing my Joli Dune shoes to early services and then Passover dinner. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Trina Turk.



This dress is perfection on you.  DVF should hire you--you would boost sales for certain!



dhampir2005 said:


> Became M.I.A again, but everyone looks wonderful!
> 
> Sorry for the bathroom shot,
> 
> Zara basic tank, sanctuary leotie skirt, nude calf Martel



Great skirt!!!!!!!!!!  I am wild for it!!!!!!!!!



d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1674918
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my bianca CL's with my Celine dress and belt! And offcourseeeeee: my Celine mini luggage @ Four Seasons hotel Paris



Very pretty dress.  Love the color. 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today's outfit, wearing my black/black spikes pigalle flats =)



Beautiful as always.



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going to a wedding. Can't remember the style of the sandals
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



This is a gorgeous dress on you.


----------



## cts900

Anthro dress and bone patent HPs for Easter Sunday brunch with my parents and kids...


----------



## lanvin

everyone looks great! love looking through this thread



phiphi said:


> springish outfit today per my blog with nude patent simples



I love the trousers, very chic!  and the red with the nude Louboutins looks great


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1674918
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my bianca CL's with my Celine dress and belt! And offcourseeeeee: my Celine mini luggage @ Four Seasons hotel Paris


 Totally beautiful!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> I am head over heels for this entire look. Your pants are SO FUN!
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is perfection on you. DVF should hire you--you would boost sales for certain!
> 
> 
> 
> Great skirt!!!!!!!!!! I am wild for it!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty dress. Love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a gorgeous dress on you.


 Thank you CTS, you are always so kind and write the nicest compliments.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Anthro dress and bone patent HPs for Easter Sunday brunch with my parents and kids...


 You not only look gorgeous you are gorgeous and this is just another example of your fantastic style and class.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1674918
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my bianca CL's with my Celine dress and belt! And offcourseeeeee: my Celine mini luggage @ Four Seasons hotel Paris


I love the yellow dress and heels!


----------



## beagly911

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today's outfit, wearing my black/black spikes pigalle flats =)


 Great look Cris!!  Chic casual!!


----------



## beagly911

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1674918
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my bianca CL's with my Celine dress and belt! And offcourseeeeee: my Celine mini luggage @ Four Seasons hotel Paris


 Lovely, I adore the yellow dress!!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Anthro dress and bone patent HPs for Easter Sunday brunch with my parents and kids...


 Classic, chic, sexy and impecable cts!!  You look gorgeous!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Ronron 85's, Easter dress.


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> You not only look gorgeous you are gorgeous and this is just another example of your fantastic style and class.



You are so kind, *meg* .  I truly appreciate your generous words!



beagly911 said:


> Classic, chic, sexy and impecable cts!!  You look gorgeous!!




My goodness .  Thank you SO much, *beagly* .


----------



## RedDuchess

d00rvm said:
			
		

> I'm wearing my bianca CL's with my Celine dress and belt! And offcourseeeeee: my Celine mini luggage @ Four Seasons hotel Paris


LUV your style


----------



## dbeth

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going to a wedding. Can't remember the style of the sandals
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Your dress is beautiful, so elegant looking. 




CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today's outfit, wearing my black/black spikes pigalle flats =)



You look so cute!!! And love your spiked flats--- I can't get away with flats, my feet are to wide. 



d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1674918
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my bianca CL's with my Celine dress and belt! And offcourseeeeee: my Celine mini luggage @ Four Seasons hotel Paris



Gorgeous yellow dress--perfect for Easter!



cts900 said:


> Anthro dress and bone patent HPs for Easter Sunday brunch with my parents and kids...



Oh how I love Anthro!!!!  Can't walk out of there with just one thing.   You look beautiful and love how you paired it with your bone HP!! 




kittenslingerie said:


> Ronron 85's, Easter dress.



Gorgeous floral dress!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1674918
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my bianca CL's with my Celine dress and belt! And offcourseeeeee: my Celine mini luggage @ Four Seasons hotel Paris



Gorgeous, that dress is just to die for, you look great!


----------



## Jönathan

Absolutely adorable! 



cts900 said:


> Anthro dress and bone patent HPs for Easter Sunday brunch with my parents and kids...


----------



## phiphi

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going to a wedding. Can't remember the style of the sandals
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



gorgeous!!! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today's outfit, wearing my black/black spikes pigalle flats =)



this is such a fun look! i love it!



d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1674918
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my bianca CL's with my Celine dress and belt! And offcourseeeeee: my Celine mini luggage @ Four Seasons hotel Paris



stunning!



cts900 said:


> I am head over heels for this entire look.  Your pants are SO FUN!



thank you so much my dear!! 



cts900 said:


> Anthro dress and bone patent HPs for Easter Sunday brunch with my parents and kids...



this is such a pretty outfit - hope you and your family had a lovely easter!



lanvin said:


> everyone looks great! love looking through this thread
> 
> I love the trousers, very chic!  and the red with the nude Louboutins looks great



thank you lanvin!


----------



## phiphi

kittenslingerie said:


> Ronron 85's, Easter dress.



this is beautiful! perfect for easter.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kittenslingerie said:


> Ronron 85's, Easter dress.


your outfit is gorgeous!


----------



## d00rvm

Thanks to all of you! Love my new yellow Celine dress as well


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

kittenslingerie said:


> Ronron 85's, Easter dress.



lovely!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cts900 said:


> Anthro dress and bone patent HPs for Easter Sunday brunch with my parents and kids...



you look fantastic! love this dress and shoes!


----------



## megt10

kittenslingerie said:


> Ronron 85's, Easter dress.


 You look beautiful, I love your dress.


----------



## phiphi

hope you all had a great weekend!! in dvf, club monaco and CLs, per today's blog post.


----------



## Texlatina

Hope everyone had a wonderful and blessed holiday!

Easter outfit...GAP neon yellow skinnies, H&M Jacket, Banana Republic tank top, Vintage Necklace, and my black Kid No Prives. Burberry Satchel.


----------



## Texlatina

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today's outfit, wearing my black/black spikes pigalle flats =)





d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1674918
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my bianca CL's with my Celine dress and belt! And offcourseeeeee: my Celine mini luggage @ Four Seasons hotel Paris





cts900 said:


> Anthro dress and bone patent HPs for Easter Sunday brunch with my parents and kids...





kittenslingerie said:


> Ronron 85's, Easter dress.





phiphi said:


> hope you all had a great weekend!! in dvf, club monaco and CLs, per today's blog post.




Ladies you all look BEAUTIFUL! I hope you all had a very happy Easter weekend.


----------



## megt10

Texlatina said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful and blessed holiday!
> 
> Easter outfit...GAP neon yellow skinnies, H&M Jacket, Banana Republic tank top, Vintage Necklace, and my black Kid No Prives. Burberry Satchel.


 Love this outfit you look awesome.


----------



## floridasun8

Texlatina said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful and blessed holiday!
> 
> Easter outfit...GAP neon yellow skinnies, H&M Jacket, Banana Republic tank top, Vintage Necklace, and my black Kid No Prives. Burberry Satchel.



So springy!  :buttercup:  Love it!


----------



## cts900

dbeth said:


> Oh how I love Anthro!!!!  Can't walk out of there with just one thing.  You look beautiful and love how you paired it with your bone HP!!


 
Thank you!!!!! I know what you mean about Anthro...it is my version of domestic heaven!




			
				Jönathan;21539925 said:
			
		

> Absolutely adorable!


 
So are you, sweetie pie! 



phiphi said:


> this is such a pretty outfit - hope you and your family had a lovely easter!


 
Thank you, my friend.



CRISPEDROSA said:


> you look fantastic! love this dress and shoes!


 
Thank you so much, hun!



phiphi said:


> hope you all had a great weekend!! in dvf, club monaco and CLs, per today's blog post.


 
LOVE this skirt. Like seriously, LOVE it on you. 



Texlatina said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful and blessed holiday!
> 
> Easter outfit...GAP neon yellow skinnies, H&M Jacket, Banana Republic tank top, Vintage Necklace, and my black Kid No Prives. Burberry Satchel.


 
That bright yellow makes me so happy. Dynamite!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> Anthro dress and bone patent HPs for Easter Sunday brunch with my parents and kids...



Mmm perfection as always 




kittenslingerie said:


> Ronron 85's, Easter dress.



What a super pretty dress!




phiphi said:


> hope you all had a great weekend!! in dvf, club monaco and CLs, per today's blog post.



Great outfit! I love the feel of it; that skirt looks so classy, light and airy!




Texlatina said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful and blessed holiday!
> 
> Easter outfit...GAP neon yellow skinnies, H&M Jacket, Banana Republic tank top, Vintage Necklace, and my black Kid No Prives. Burberry Satchel.



Gorg! I really love how you put together this outfit! I def need to pick up some bright skinnies once I get my *** back in shape!


----------



## phiphi

Texlatina said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful and blessed holiday!
> 
> Easter outfit...GAP neon yellow skinnies, H&M Jacket, Banana Republic tank top, Vintage Necklace, and my black Kid No Prives. Burberry Satchel.



hope you did too! you look great!



Texlatina said:


> Ladies you all look BEAUTIFUL! I hope you all had a very happy Easter weekend.



thanks texlatina!



cts900 said:


> LOVE this skirt. Like seriously, LOVE it on you.



thank you C! 



aoqtpi said:


> Great outfit! I love the feel of it; that skirt looks so classy, light and airy!



thank you aoqtpi!!


----------



## dbeth

phiphi said:


> hope you all had a great weekend!! in dvf, club monaco and CLs, per today's blog post.



Oh Phi! This is such a beautiful combo!!!! I have always loved that top. And the Jaws are perfection with the whole outfit!!! 



Texlatina said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful and blessed holiday!
> 
> Easter outfit...GAP neon yellow skinnies, H&M Jacket, Banana Republic tank top, Vintage Necklace, and my black Kid No Prives. Burberry Satchel.




Wow---hot! You look amazing in those yellow skinnies!!!!


----------



## dbeth

Went out to eat with my dh this past Saturday night. Wore my Nude patent Bananes for the 1st time! I love this dress----it's different & the coral stripes really stand out. I love coral for spring/summer!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

dbeth said:


> Went out to eat with my dh this past Saturday night. Wore my Nude patent Bananes for the 1st time! I love this dress----it's different & the coral stripes really stand out. I love coral for spring/summer!


 
I love the dress!  Do you mind sharing where you got it?


----------



## dbeth

MissMeggiebeth said:


> I love the dress!  Do you mind sharing where you got it?



Thanks, of course! Nordstrom Rack about 1 week ago. It's by Love Fire clothing. But they only had 1 size each and it was on a rack (one of the new arrivals rack) with some other dresses that were only 1 size each too.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

dbeth said:


> Thanks, of course! Nordstrom Rack about 1 week ago. It's by Love Fire clothing. But they only had 1 size each and it was on a rack (one of the new arrivals rack) with some other dresses that were only 1 size each too.


 
Thanks!  I'll have to go check mine out tomorrow.


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> Went out to eat with my dh this past Saturday night. Wore my Nude patent Bananes for the 1st time! I love this dress----it's different & the coral stripes really stand out. I love coral for spring/summer!



Is it possible for you to look any hotter?


----------



## beagly911

kittenslingerie said:


> Ronron 85's, Easter dress.


You look wonderful and so springy!!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> hope you all had a great weekend!! in dvf, club monaco and CLs, per today's blog post.


 Gorgeous phiphi, oh how I want to find a pair of jaws!!


----------



## beagly911

Texlatina said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful and blessed holiday!
> 
> Easter outfit...GAP neon yellow skinnies, H&M Jacket, Banana Republic tank top, Vintage Necklace, and my black Kid No Prives. Burberry Satchel.


 What a great look for easter!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Went out to eat with my dh this past Saturday night. Wore my Nude patent Bananes for the 1st time! I love this dress----it's different & the coral stripes really stand out. I love coral for spring/summer!


 You look fabulous!!  The dress is great!!


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Went out to eat with my dh this past Saturday night. Wore my Nude patent Bananes for the 1st time! I love this dress----it's different & the coral stripes really stand out. I love coral for spring/summer!


 
Love the dress and Bananas *dbeth*!!!
Your legs look amazing!!!


----------



## stilly

kittenslingerie said:


> Ronron 85's, Easter dress.


 
I love the look *kittens*!!!


----------



## stilly

Texlatina said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful and blessed holiday!
> 
> Easter outfit...GAP neon yellow skinnies, H&M Jacket, Banana Republic tank top, Vintage Necklace, and my black Kid No Prives. Burberry Satchel.


 
You look amazing* Texlatina*!!!
I love the neon skinnys and NPs!!!


----------



## stilly

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1674918
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my bianca CL's with my Celine dress and belt! And offcourseeeeee: my Celine mini luggage @ Four Seasons hotel Paris


 


cts900 said:


> Anthro dress and bone patent HPs for Easter Sunday brunch with my parents and kids...


 

Love the Easter looks ladies!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cts900

aoqtpi said:


> Mmm perfection as always



You always make me feel great.  Thanks, sweetie. 



dbeth said:


> Went out to eat with my dh this past Saturday night. Wore my Nude patent Bananes for the 1st time! I love this dress----it's different & the coral stripes really stand out. I love coral for spring/summer!



You look FABULOUS!!!!!



stilly said:


> Love the Easter looks ladies!!!
> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks so much, stilly.


----------



## Dianabanana12

Texlatina said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful and blessed holiday!
> 
> Easter outfit...GAP neon yellow skinnies, H&M Jacket, Banana Republic tank top, Vintage Necklace, and my black Kid No Prives. Burberry Satchel.



omg I love this outfit!! My next mission is to see if i can pull of neon skinny jeans lol maybe If I loose 10 lbs


----------



## Dianabanana12

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1674918
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my bianca CL's with my Celine dress and belt! And offcourseeeeee: my Celine mini luggage @ Four Seasons hotel Paris



 LOVE the dress !!!


----------



## Dianabanana12

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Out and about in DC this past weekend!
> 
> Shoes: Black patent New Simple 120s
> Skirt: Express
> Tshirt-Majestic (long sleeved)
> Blazer: Theory
> Bag: Gucci "Race"



 Love this outfit! That skirt is so hot


----------



## amag520

Wore my Black Bibi's (and a $7 vintage skirt...I'm thrifty) to my friend's website launch. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## dbeth

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Thanks!  I'll have to go check mine out tomorrow.



Good luck! Let me know if they don't have your size, I can give you the UPC or bar code number & they can do a search for you. 



Dukeprincess said:


> Is it possible for you to look any hotter?



Oh Duke, you are just to sweet!! 



beagly911 said:


> You look fabulous!!  The dress is great!!



Thanks beagly dear! 




stilly said:


> Love the dress and Bananas *dbeth*!!!
> Your legs look amazing!!!



Thanks Stilly---what a compliment coming from the leg queen herself!! 



cts900 said:


> You always make me feel great.  Thanks, sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> You look FABULOUS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, stilly.



Thanks doll!


----------



## meluvs2shop

phiphi said:


> outfit with joli noeud d'orcet  - more pictures in my blog



i love your outfit! i have the same joli's in black and nude and to this day-i love them. even tho they are an older style. i just got my nude ones stretched (toe box) at the cobbler's AND FINALLY wore them on saturday night after collecting dust in my closet for the last couple of years.


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Lady Peep Batiks 150
Jige Elan 35 Bi Colour Etain/Blue Thalassa
BCBG dress


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ilovecocohanel said:


> Lady Peep Batiks 150
> Jige Elan 35 Bi Colour Etain/Blue Thalassa
> BCBG dress



Love this look!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Went out to eat with my dh this past Saturday night. Wore my Nude patent Bananes for the 1st time! I love this dress----it's different & the coral stripes really stand out. I love coral for spring/summer!


 Beth you look awesome! I love the dress who makes the dress?


----------



## megt10

ilovecocohanel said:


> Lady Peep Batiks 150
> Jige Elan 35 Bi Colour Etain/Blue Thalassa
> BCBG dress


 Gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

amag520 said:


> Wore my Black Bibi's (and a $7 vintage skirt...I'm thrifty) to my friend's website launch. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 1676721


 This outfit is adorable. I love the vintage skirt.


----------



## phiphi

dbeth said:


> Oh Phi! This is such a beautiful combo!!!! I have always loved that top. And the Jaws are perfection with the whole outfit!!!



thank you so much beth!!!



dbeth said:


> Went out to eat with my dh this past Saturday night. Wore my Nude patent Bananes for the 1st time! I love this dress----it's different & the coral stripes really stand out. I love coral for spring/summer!



goodness gracious! you are the HOTNESS! you look stunning!!



beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous phiphi, oh how I want to find a pair of jaws!!



thank you beagly! they are a bit big on me but i padded those suckers!! 



amag520 said:


> Wore my Black Bibi's (and a $7 vintage skirt...I'm thrifty) to my friend's website launch. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 1676721



i love this! you look so chic!



meluvs2shop said:


> i love your outfit! i have the same joli's in black and nude and to this day-i love them. even tho they are an older style. i just got my nude ones stretched (toe box) at the cobbler's AND FINALLY wore them on saturday night after collecting dust in my closet for the last couple of years.



yay! i'm so glad you wore them out! i have such a soft spot for the older louboutin styles!



ilovecocohanel said:


> Lady Peep Batiks 150
> Jige Elan 35 Bi Colour Etain/Blue Thalassa
> BCBG dress



you look gorgeous! love this whole outfit!


----------



## phiphi

inspired by *bagfashionista*. today's OOTD with CLs and jcrew maritime dress


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Beth you look awesome! I love the dress who makes the dress?



Thanks Meg dear!  It's by Love Fire clothing. It was at Nordstrom Rack about a week ago, so it's a new arrival. I found it on a rack with other dresses, but only 1 size each. If you go & don't see your size, let me know, I can look at my receipt and get the UPC or bar code & they can do a search for you!



phiphi said:


> inspired by *bagfashionista*. today's OOTD with CLs and jcrew maritime dress



Thanks Phi---you are just to sweet. 

All these hot pink blazers are driving me crazy! I think I need one!  Gorgeous Phi! And I love how you paired it with a pink belt.


----------



## mmmoussighi

phiphi said:


> inspired by *bagfashionista*. today's OOTD with CLs and jcrew maritime dress


 
I mean, you are just too adorable!!!  Love it, head to toe!


----------



## DariaD

phiphi said:


> inspired by *bagfashionista*. today's OOTD with CLs and jcrew maritime dress



Adorable, I literally love EVERYTHING about this outfit!


----------



## heiress-ox

ilovecocohanel said:


> Lady Peep Batiks 150
> Jige Elan 35 Bi Colour Etain/Blue Thalassa
> BCBG dress



Absolutely stunning - you look fabulous!




phiphi said:


> inspired by *bagfashionista*. today's OOTD with CLs and jcrew maritime dress


Love this whole outfit!



dbeth said:


> Went out to eat with my dh this past Saturday night. Wore my Nude patent Bananes for the 1st time! I love this dress----it's different & the coral stripes really stand out. I love coral for spring/summer!



Gorgeous, the bananes with that dress look HOT on you girl


----------



## surlygirl

*dbeth *-  that's my official emoticon for you! 
*phi *- gorgeous, as always. another look i will try (and probably fail) to replicate!


----------



## jacquelyn1210

ilovecocohanel said:
			
		

> Lady Peep Batiks 150
> Jige Elan 35 Bi Colour Etain/Blue Thalassa
> BCBG dress



Gorgeous! Love your necklace where Is it from? Also if you don't mind me asking where you we're going. This look looks like I can wear it to a wedding I have in may !


----------



## phiphi

dbeth said:


> Thanks Phi---you are just to sweet.
> 
> All these hot pink blazers are driving me crazy! I think I need one!  Gorgeous Phi! And I love how you paired it with a pink belt.



 thank you hun!!! you should get a pink blazer..  just sayin'!



mmmoussighi said:


> I mean, you are just too adorable!!!  Love it, head to toe!



thank you mmmoussighi!!



DariaD said:


> Adorable, I literally love EVERYTHING about this outfit!



thanks daria!! 



heiress-ox said:


> Absolutely stunning - you look fabulous!
> 
> love this whole outfit!
> 
> Gorgeous, the bananes with that dress look HOT on you girl



thank you heiress!



surlygirl said:


> *dbeth *-  that's my official emoticon for you!
> *phi *- gorgeous, as always. another look i will try (and probably fail) to replicate!



 surly, i know you will work it!!!


----------



## DariaD

I am going crazy because there's still some snow left on the streets and Laponos are the only style I can wear. I hate living in Northern Europe! 

On the bright side my Laponos are getting more and more comfy! Now I only struggle with the height of the heel. Toeboxes feel like pair of slippers 

Jeans are TRF Zara, scarf Hermes, t-shirt is French connection, trench coat is Pepe Jeans.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

ilovecocohanel said:


> Lady Peep Batiks 150
> Jige Elan 35 Bi Colour Etain/Blue Thalassa
> BCBG dress


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

phiphi said:


> inspired by *bagfashionista*. today's OOTD with CLs and jcrew maritime dress



*phiphi*! great combination!
Love black/white with the fucshia jacket


----------



## hunniesochic

phiphi said:


> inspired by *bagfashionista*. today's OOTD with CLs and jcrew maritime dress




You look great, as always!


----------



## hunniesochic

DariaD said:


> I am going crazy because there's still some snow left on the streets and Laponos are the only style I can wear. I hate living in Northern Europe!
> 
> On the bright side my Laponos are getting more and more comfy! Now I only struggle with the height of the heel. Toeboxes feel like pair of slippers
> 
> Jeans are TRF Zara, scarf Hermes, t-shirt is French connection, trench coat is Pepe Jeans.





Loving the look...gorgeous!


----------



## hunniesochic

amag520 said:


> Wore my Black Bibi's (and a $7 vintage skirt...I'm thrifty) to my friend's website launch. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 1676721





Love this look! You look great!


----------



## hunniesochic

ilovecocohanel said:


> lady peep batiks 150
> jige elan 35 bi colour etain/blue thalassa
> bcbg dress



fabulous!


----------



## dbeth

heiress-ox said:


> Absolutely stunning - you look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this whole outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, the bananes with that dress look HOT on you girl



Thanks doll! 



surlygirl said:


> *dbeth *-  that's my official emoticon for you!
> *phi *- gorgeous, as always. another look i will try (and probably fail) to replicate!



Surly-- 



DariaD said:


> I am going crazy because there's still some snow left on the streets and Laponos are the only style I can wear. I hate living in Northern Europe!
> 
> On the bright side my Laponos are getting more and more comfy! Now I only struggle with the height of the heel. Toeboxes feel like pair of slippers
> 
> Jeans are TRF Zara, scarf Hermes, t-shirt is French connection, trench coat is Pepe Jeans.



Wow, you look hot in those skinnies! Love them---also love your scarf. Gorgeous.


----------



## nikkili26

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. The shoes are Ron Ron 85. The dress is Just Cavalli, bag is Balenciaga GSH Velo and the jacket is Balenciaga beige quilted. I just got the jacket this afternoon so had to wear it.


 
i love this whole outfit.

wow, you are my new style icon!!!

do you have a blog?get one if you don't, and just update daily with your outfits and purchases, because I'm loving it!!!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*P:* Stunning per usual.  

*daria:* Love the entire outfit!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

DariaD said:


> I am going crazy because there's still some snow left on the streets and Laponos are the only style I can wear. I hate living in Northern Europe!
> 
> On the bright side my Laponos are getting more and more comfy! Now I only struggle with the height of the heel. Toeboxes feel like pair of slippers
> 
> Jeans are TRF Zara, scarf Hermes, t-shirt is French connection, trench coat is Pepe Jeans.



Cute jeans and T!!! 



phiphi said:


> inspired by *bagfashionista*. today's OOTD with CLs and jcrew maritime dress



Love how you pair everything! 



ilovecocohanel said:


> Lady Peep Batiks 150
> Jige Elan 35 Bi Colour Etain/Blue Thalassa
> BCBG dress



Beautiful outfit! I love your wallpaper too! 



cts900 said:


> Anthro dress and bone patent HPs for Easter Sunday brunch with my parents and kids...



Great outfit CTS! I like the bone color with the top! 



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going to a wedding. Can't remember the style of the sandals
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



wow... gorgeous dress and you look stunning in it


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dbeth said:


> Went out to eat with my dh this past Saturday night. Wore my Nude patent Bananes for the 1st time! I love this dress----it's different & the coral stripes really stand out. I love coral for spring/summer!



Such a cute dress for the summer! 



phiphi said:


> hope you all had a great weekend!! in dvf, club monaco and CLs, per today's blog post.



Oooh I like how that skirt has this breezy look and the color is beautiful! 



Texlatina said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful and blessed holiday!
> 
> Easter outfit...GAP neon yellow skinnies, H&M Jacket, Banana Republic tank top, Vintage Necklace, and my black Kid No Prives. Burberry Satchel.



Nice action shots! 



kittenslingerie said:


> Ronron 85's, Easter dress.



Love that dress!!! Yellow is my favorite color for the summer!



d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1674918
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my bianca CL's with my Celine dress and belt! And offcourseeeeee: my Celine mini luggage @ Four Seasons hotel Paris



You look gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## stilly

DariaD said:


> I am going crazy because there's still some snow left on the streets and Laponos are the only style I can wear. I hate living in Northern Europe!
> 
> On the bright side my Laponos are getting more and more comfy! Now I only struggle with the height of the heel. Toeboxes feel like pair of slippers
> 
> Jeans are TRF Zara, scarf Hermes, t-shirt is French connection, trench coat is Pepe Jeans.


 
Love the outfit *DariaD*!!!
Hope the snow melts soon!!!


----------



## phiphi

DariaD said:


> I am going crazy because there's still some snow left on the streets and Laponos are the only style I can wear. I hate living in Northern Europe!
> 
> On the bright side my Laponos are getting more and more comfy! Now I only struggle with the height of the heel. Toeboxes feel like pair of slippers
> 
> Jeans are TRF Zara, scarf Hermes, t-shirt is French connection, trench coat is Pepe Jeans.



you look stunning from head to toe! hope the snow goes away soon!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> *phiphi*! great combination!
> Love black/white with the fucshia jacket



thank you so much!!



hunniesochic said:


> You look great, as always!



thanks hunnie!!



Dukeprincess said:


> *P:* Stunning per usual.
> 
> *daria:* Love the entire outfit!



thank you sweet duke!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Love how you pair everything!



thank you C!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dbeth said:


> Went out to eat with my dh this past Saturday night. Wore my Nude patent Bananes for the 1st time! I love this dress----it's different & the coral stripes really stand out. I love coral for spring/summer!


gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Texlatina said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful and blessed holiday!
> 
> Easter outfit...GAP neon yellow skinnies, H&M Jacket, Banana Republic tank top, Vintage Necklace, and my black Kid No Prives. Burberry Satchel.


Love the outfit =)


----------



## BattyBugs

Please forgive the general shout out. Some amazing outfits, ladies.


----------



## 9distelle

cts900 said:


> Anthro dress and bone patent HPs for Easter Sunday brunch with my parents and kids...


Love the outfit, congrats!!


----------



## DariaD

*hunniesochic, dbeth, CEC.LV4eva, stilly, phiphi* &#8212; Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

DariaD said:


> I am going crazy because there's still some snow left on the streets and Laponos are the only style I can wear. I hate living in Northern Europe!
> 
> On the bright side my Laponos are getting more and more comfy! Now I only struggle with the height of the heel. Toeboxes feel like pair of slippers
> 
> Jeans are TRF Zara, scarf Hermes, t-shirt is French connection, trench coat is Pepe Jeans.



*Daria* Lovely outfit!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> inspired by *bagfashionista*. today's OOTD with CLs and jcrew maritime dress


 Oh Phiphi, I love this outfit. The blazer is so perfect with the dress and I love the belt in the same color that shows off your waist. You look fabulous as always.


dbeth said:


> Thanks Meg dear! It's by Love Fire clothing. It was at Nordstrom Rack about a week ago, so it's a new arrival. I found it on a rack with other dresses, but only 1 size each. If you go & don't see your size, let me know, I can look at my receipt and get the UPC or bar code & they can do a search for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Phi---you are just to sweet.
> 
> All these hot pink blazers are driving me crazy! I think I need one!  Gorgeous Phi! And I love how you paired it with a pink belt.


 Would love the UPC code. I have a friend who works at the rack and I can have her do a search for it.


----------



## megt10

DariaD said:


> I am going crazy because there's still some snow left on the streets and Laponos are the only style I can wear. I hate living in Northern Europe!
> 
> On the bright side my Laponos are getting more and more comfy! Now I only struggle with the height of the heel. Toeboxes feel like pair of slippers
> 
> Jeans are TRF Zara, scarf Hermes, t-shirt is French connection, trench coat is Pepe Jeans.


 Love this whole outfit. It is so well put together and the details make it a real standout among jeans and a t-shirt. You look great btw.


----------



## megt10

nikkili26 said:


> i love this whole outfit.
> 
> wow, you are my new style icon!!!
> 
> do you have a blog?get one if you don't, and just update daily with your outfits and purchases, because I'm loving it!!!!!!!


 Aw that is the nicest thing anyone has said to me I think ever . Thank you for your very kind words. No I don't have a blog. It might be kind of fun to do one but for now I will just post my outfits here and of course on the DVF thread.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Oh Phiphi, I love this outfit. The blazer is so perfect with the dress and I love the belt in the same color that shows off your waist. You look fabulous as always.



thank you so much for your kind comments meg!!! 

today in peplum and roccia python simples.


----------



## heiress-ox

phiphi said:


> thank you so much for your kind comments meg!!!
> 
> today in peplum and roccia python simples.



I love the Peplum shirt, I wish I could pull of this trend, I love the way you paired it!


----------



## cts900

amag520 said:


> Wore my Black Bibi's (and a $7 vintage skirt...I'm thrifty) to my friend's website launch. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 1676721


 
This is a fabulous skirt. 



ilovecocohanel said:


> Lady Peep Batiks 150
> Jige Elan 35 Bi Colour Etain/Blue Thalassa
> BCBG dress


 
You look beautiful.



phiphi said:


> inspired by *bagfashionista*. today's OOTD with CLs and jcrew maritime dress


 
I love your outfit today, P...but THIS one is sooooo precious. You look great in that bright pink. 



DariaD said:


> I am going crazy because there's still some snow left on the streets and Laponos are the only style I can wear. I hate living in Northern Europe!
> 
> On the bright side my Laponos are getting more and more comfy! Now I only struggle with the height of the heel. Toeboxes feel like pair of slippers
> 
> Jeans are TRF Zara, scarf Hermes, t-shirt is French connection, trench coat is Pepe Jeans.


 
Great pop of color!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Great outfit CTS! I like the bone color with the top!


 
You are so sweet, CEC. Thanks, babe. 



9distelle said:


> Love the outfit, congrats!!


 
Thank you very much, sweetie!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> thank you so much for your kind comments meg!!!
> 
> today in peplum and roccia python simples.


 Gorgeous, once again I am running to your blog. You have such style. I love all your outfits Phiphi.


----------



## Jönathan

phi,


Absolutely gorgeous! 





phiphi said:


> thank you so much for your kind comments meg!!!
> 
> today in peplum and roccia python simples.


----------



## Prada_Princess

phiphi said:
			
		

> thank you so much for your kind comments meg!!!
> 
> today in peplum and roccia python simples.



Fab style!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> thank you so much for your kind comments meg!!!
> 
> today in peplum and roccia python simples.


 Simply lovely phi!!  A classic look!!


----------



## phiphi

heiress-ox said:


> I love the Peplum shirt, I wish I could pull of this trend, I love the way you paired it!



thank you heiress!!



cts900 said:


> I love your outfit today, P...but THIS one is sooooo precious. You look great in that bright pink.



thanks so much sweetie!



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous, once again I am running to your blog. You have such style. I love all your outfits Phiphi.



aw thank you meg!




			
				Jönathan;21563997 said:
			
		

> phi,
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous!



thanks tons jönathan!



Prada_Princess said:


> Fab style!



thank you prada!



beagly911 said:


> Simply lovely phi!!  A classic look!!



thanks beagly!!


----------



## qiuqiuimg

33wk pregnant 
alexander wang silk streamer dress with lace fifi 100mm


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*CL SS12 LP in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*

+

*Aminaka Wilmont* SS11 Psyche Collection: Pearl-Beads-Sequins Embellished Silk Dress


----------



## shuzbabe

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> CL SS12 LP in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale
> 
> +
> 
> Aminaka Wilmont SS11 Psyche Collection: Pearl-Beads-Sequins Embellished Silk Dress



You look really stunning! Luv ur dress, luv ur shoes.


----------



## 05_sincere

Saturday Night out at a comedy show...1st time wearing my Batik LP's
J Brand Jeans
H&M Blazer and Tank
Micheal Kors Watch and Sunglasses
No name clutch


----------



## heiress-ox

qiuqiuimg said:


> 33wk pregnant
> alexander wang silk streamer dress with lace fifi 100mm



Gorgeous - I commend any woman who can rock heels throughout their pregnancy - congrats on your little bundle of joy to come!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL SS12 LP in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*
> 
> +
> 
> *Aminaka Wilmont* SS11 Psyche Collection: Pearl-Beads-Sequins Embellished Silk Dress
> 
> View attachment 1679576
> 
> 
> View attachment 1679577


You look absolutely stunning in these pics, and your new LPs work SO well with that dress


----------



## martinaa

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL SS12 LP in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*
> 
> +
> 
> *Aminaka Wilmont* SS11 Psyche Collection: Pearl-Beads-Sequins Embellished Silk Dress
> 
> View attachment 1679576
> 
> 
> View attachment 1679577


 
 I absolutely love your outfit! You look fantastic!!


----------



## evanescent

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL SS12 LP in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*
> 
> +
> 
> *Aminaka Wilmont* SS11 Psyche Collection: Pearl-Beads-Sequins Embellished Silk Dress



Gorgeous as always!! Those Mandarin LPs are incredible on you!


----------



## DariaD

*CRISPEDROSA, megt10* Thank you so much!


----------



## DariaD

phiphi said:


> today in peplum and roccia python simples.



phiphi, great outfit, you always look so classy and chic!



qiuqiuimg said:


> 33wk pregnant
> alexander wang silk streamer dress with lace fifi 100mm



Great dress and huge congrats, your belly is adorable! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL SS12 LP in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*
> 
> +
> 
> *Aminaka Wilmont* SS11 Psyche Collection: Pearl-Beads-Sequins Embellished Silk Dress



Stunning outfit! I don't know where were you heading, but I am sure all the ladies were green with jealousy


----------



## DariaD

05_sincere said:


> Saturday Night out at a comedy show...1st time wearing my Batik LP's
> J Brand Jeans
> H&M Blazer and Tank
> Micheal Kors Watch and Sunglasses
> No name clutch



Great outfit and charming smile


----------



## megt10

05_sincere said:


> Saturday Night out at a comedy show...1st time wearing my Batik LP's
> J Brand Jeans
> H&M Blazer and Tank
> Micheal Kors Watch and Sunglasses
> No name clutch


 Great outfit. Love the color of your blazer.


----------



## megt10

qiuqiuimg said:


> 33wk pregnant
> alexander wang silk streamer dress with lace fifi 100mm


 You look gorgeous. Congrats on your pregnancy.


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL SS12 LP in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*
> 
> +
> 
> *Aminaka Wilmont* SS11 Psyche Collection: Pearl-Beads-Sequins Embellished Silk Dress
> 
> View attachment 1679576
> 
> 
> View attachment 1679577


 Stunning as always CEC. I love the shoes with the dress.


----------



## bagfashionista

nude vps


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, everyone is looking so fabulous!   I haven't posted here in forever, but decided to post a quick photo of me headed to work determined to test the boundaries of "business casual"   Wearing Leopard Ron Rons.


----------



## phiphi

qiuqiuimg said:


> 33wk pregnant
> alexander wang silk streamer dress with lace fifi 100mm



i love this - you look fantastic!! what a beautiful mommy-to-be!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL SS12 LP in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*
> 
> +
> 
> *Aminaka Wilmont* SS11 Psyche Collection: Pearl-Beads-Sequins Embellished Silk Dress
> 
> View attachment 1679576
> 
> 
> View attachment 1679577



C, i absolutely adore this look - you look gorgeous!



05_sincere said:


> Saturday Night out at a comedy show...1st time wearing my Batik LP's
> J Brand Jeans
> H&M Blazer and Tank
> Micheal Kors Watch and Sunglasses
> No name clutch



this is too cute! the blazer is just a perfect colour!



DariaD said:


> phiphi, great outfit, you always look so classy and chic!



thank you so much for the kind words daria!



bagfashionista said:


> nude vps



love this bagfashionista!! you look so chic!



Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, everyone is looking so fabulous!   I haven't posted here in forever, but decided to post a quick photo of me headed to work determined to test the boundaries of "business casual"   Wearing Leopard Ron Rons.



and you should post more! you look like a million bucks - very very pretty.


----------



## Stina Lee

bagfashionista said:


> nude vps



Stunning!! I swear- you and *Phi *inspire SO many of my outfits! Love this whole look!


----------



## bagfashionista

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, everyone is looking so fabulous!   I haven't posted here in forever, but decided to post a quick photo of me headed to work determined to test the boundaries of "business casual"   Wearing Leopard Ron Rons.



i LOVE this!!



phiphi said:


> love this bagfashionista!! you look so chic!



Thank you, dear!



Stina Lee said:


> Stunning!! I swear- you and *Phi *inspire SO many of my outfits! Love this whole look!



awww...thanks so much! I actually want to raid *Phi*'s closet!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *P and Bag!*   I am inspired by all of your fabulous looks as well!


----------



## Zophie

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> CL SS12 LP in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale
> 
> +
> 
> Aminaka Wilmont SS11 Psyche Collection: Pearl-Beads-Sequins Embellished Silk Dress



Love it!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Bag* - you have the cutest shape!  You look lovely 
*Duke* - Now you know you and* Phi* are causing all sorts of confusion when it comes to the dress code for those in the legal community!  I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Stina Lee

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, everyone is looking so fabulous!   I haven't posted here in forever, but decided to post a quick photo of me headed to work determined to test the boundaries of "business casual"   Wearing Leopard Ron Rons.



I love this look! So nautical! Wore almost the exact thing to the office yesterday and work in a "business causal" law firm! Today, it's a hot pink blazer, silk polkadot cami, black pants and black simples!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Youre a dream in that dress lady!



qiuqiuimg said:


> 33wk pregnant
> alexander wang silk streamer dress with lace fifi 100mm


 

And you look incredible too! What a lovely combo 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL SS12 LP in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*
> 
> +
> 
> *Aminaka Wilmont* SS11 Psyche Collection: Pearl-Beads-Sequins Embellished Silk Dress
> 
> View attachment 1679576
> 
> 
> View attachment 1679577


----------



## Stina Lee

05_sincere said:


> Saturday Night out at a comedy show...1st time wearing my Batik LP's
> J Brand Jeans
> H&M Blazer and Tank
> Micheal Kors Watch and Sunglasses
> No name clutch



What a great blazer!! That color is amazing!!!


----------



## Stina Lee

qiuqiuimg said:


> 33wk pregnant
> alexander wang silk streamer dress with lace fifi 100mm



OMG, you are stunning!! Absolutely FLAWLESS!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

qiuqiuimg said:


> 33wk pregnant
> alexander wang silk streamer dress with lace fifi 100mm



WAOW ! 
you look STUNNING !
this dress is gorgeous on you !


----------



## Stina Lee

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL SS12 LP in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*
> 
> +
> 
> *Aminaka Wilmont* SS11 Psyche Collection: Pearl-Beads-Sequins Embellished Silk Dress
> 
> View attachment 1679576
> 
> 
> View attachment 1679577



Love this whole look- especially those mandarin red pythons. WOW!


----------



## DariaD

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, everyone is looking so fabulous!   I haven't posted here in forever, but decided to post a quick photo of me headed to work determined to test the boundaries of "business casual"   Wearing Leopard Ron Rons.



You look great, love the nautical feeling of the outfit!


----------



## phiphi

Stina Lee said:


> Stunning!! I swear- you and *Phi *inspire SO many of my outfits! Love this whole look!



aw!! stina, you are so sweet! thank you!



bagfashionista said:


> i LOVE this!!
> 
> Thank you, dear!
> 
> awww...thanks so much! I actually want to raid *Phi*'s closet!



:giggles: you are too sweet! i love your closet too!! i love your outfit! just perfect!



Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you so much *P and Bag!*   I am inspired by all of your fabulous looks as well!



dukie! you are the queen!


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> *Bag* - you have the cutest shape!  You look lovely
> *Duke* - Now you know you and* Phi* are causing all sorts of confusion when it comes to the dress code for those in the legal community!  I LOVE IT!!!



*dc*, you are so kind!! love you!

today's confusion inducing outfit for work in rouge patent buenos aires - per the blog


----------



## DariaD

phiphi said:


> *dc*, you are so kind!! love you!
> 
> today's confusion inducing outfit for work in rouge patent buenos aires - per the blog



I LOVE this shirt, is it really boy shirt? Gorgeous fit and print!


----------



## DariaD

The spring is finally here, woohooo! 
Wore my Drapidays for the first time, red soles are now scuffed... and somehow I don't feel sorry about this, because now they are more "mine" if you know what I mean 

Tulip skirt is Miss Sixty paired with Zara top, Muubaa leather jacket and Rebecca Mincoff Affair bag.

P.S. Meg, it seems like I've stolen your posture  
It was unintentional, but you ARE a true inspiration of mine!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

phiphi said:


> *dc*, you are so kind!! love you!
> 
> today's confusion inducing outfit for work in rouge patent buenos aires - per the blog



Beautiful!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bagfashionista said:


> nude vps



cute look! I specially love your skirt


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, everyone is looking so fabulous!   I haven't posted here in forever, but decided to post a quick photo of me headed to work determined to test the boundaries of "business casual"   Wearing Leopard Ron Rons.



*Duke* what a cute and casual look!


----------



## phiphi

DariaD said:


> I LOVE this shirt, is it really boy shirt? Gorgeous fit and print!



ahh! no.. oops my bad - the blouse is a woman's blouse but the style is called "boy shirt". and thank you for your kind comment!!



DariaD said:


> The spring is finally here, woohooo!
> Wore my Drapidays for the first time, red soles are now scuffed... and somehow I don't feel sorry about this, because now they are more "mine" if you know what I mean
> 
> Tulip skirt is Miss Sixty paired with Zara top, Muubaa leather jacket and Rebecca Mincoff Affair bag.
> 
> P.S. Meg, it seems like I've stolen your posture
> It was unintentional, but you ARE a true inspiration of mine!



yay! yay for spring! you look fabulous!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful!



thank you sweetie!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Dianabanana12 said:


> Love this outfit! That skirt is so hot


 
Thanks Diana!


----------



## Stina Lee

DariaD said:


> The spring is finally here, woohooo!
> Wore my Drapidays for the first time, red soles are now scuffed... and somehow I don't feel sorry about this, because now they are more "mine" if you know what I mean
> 
> Tulip skirt is Miss Sixty paired with Zara top, Muubaa leather jacket and Rebecca Mincoff Affair bag.
> 
> P.S. Meg, it seems like I've stolen your posture
> It was unintentional, but you ARE a true inspiration of mine!




Love this look! Super cute! I have the RM Affair bag too- but mine is blood red!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> *Bag* - you have the cutest shape!  You look lovely
> *Duke* - Now you know you and* Phi* are causing all sorts of confusion when it comes to the dress code for those in the legal community!  I LOVE IT!!!



  Thank you dear!  *P* and I are just trying to keep them on their toes.



Stina Lee said:


> I love this look! So nautical! Wore almost the exact thing to the office yesterday and work in a "business causal" law firm! Today, it's a hot pink blazer, silk polkadot cami, black pants and black simples!



Why is there not a picture of this fabulous outfit!  I want to see!

And thank you!



DariaD said:


> You look great, love the nautical feeling of the outfit!



Thank you so much!  I loooove your tulip skirt!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> *Duke* what a cute and casual look!



  Thank you!


----------



## Stina Lee

Here is today's outfit!! With my black simples.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Stina Lee said:


> Here is today's outfit!! With my black simples.


 
Youre adorable in this outfit girl!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, everyone is looking so fabulous!  I haven't posted here in forever, but decided to post a quick photo of me headed to work determined to test the boundaries of "business casual"  Wearing Leopard Ron Rons.


 You look fabulous Duke. I love the red pants another look I must steal . I am so into the colored pants right now and I just got the cutest red cropped Just Cavalli and now I know how I want to wear them.


----------



## megt10

bagfashionista said:


> nude vps


 Love your whole outfit and the skirt is gorgeous on you.


----------



## heiress-ox

Stina Lee said:


> Here is today's outfit!! With my black simples.



Such a cute outfit - is that blazer from Zara? I've been looking for one just like it.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> *dc*, you are so kind!! love you!
> 
> today's confusion inducing outfit for work in rouge patent buenos aires - per the blog


 I love your blouse Phiphi! The shoes are awesome too.


----------



## megt10

DariaD said:


> The spring is finally here, woohooo!
> Wore my Drapidays for the first time, red soles are now scuffed... and somehow I don't feel sorry about this, because now they are more "mine" if you know what I mean
> 
> Tulip skirt is Miss Sixty paired with Zara top, Muubaa leather jacket and Rebecca Mincoff Affair bag.
> 
> P.S. Meg, it seems like I've stolen your posture
> It was unintentional, but you ARE a true inspiration of mine!


 Well it is working for you! You look fabulous. I love everything about your outfit, especially your posture .


----------



## megt10

Stina Lee said:


> Here is today's outfit!! With my black simples.


 Love your outfit and the color of your blazer is perfect!


----------



## nikkili26

megt10 said:


> Aw that is the nicest thing anyone has said to me I think ever . Thank you for your very kind words. No I don't have a blog. It might be kind of fun to do one but for now I will just post my outfits here and of course on the DVF thread.


 Oh, okay!well, I'll definitely keep my eye out.i'm really surprised nobody ever tells ya this.maybe they assume you already know.


----------



## 05_sincere

Thanks Ladies.....Here is my outfit from today...





DariaD said:


> Great outfit and charming smile





megt10 said:


> Great outfit. Love the color of your blazer.



WS Royal Blue Ad's
Express Jegging
Gap Tee
Bebe Faux jacket
H&M Scraf
MK Handbag and Watch


----------



## phiphi

Stina Lee said:


> Here is today's outfit!! With my black simples.



this is just beyond too cute! love it!



megt10 said:


> I love your blouse Phiphi! The shoes are awesome too.



thank you meg!!



05_sincere said:


> Thanks Ladies.....Here is my outfit from today...
> 
> WS Royal Blue Ad's
> Express Jegging
> Gap Tee
> Bebe Faux jacket
> H&M Scraf
> MK Handbag and Watch



i love your use of colour! very nice outfit!


----------



## stilly

Stina Lee said:


> Here is today's outfit!! With my black simples.


 
I love this outfit!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Stina Lee said:


> Here is today's outfit!! With my black simples.



love the color+pattern combo!



phiphi said:


> *dc*, you are so kind!! love you!
> 
> today's confusion inducing outfit for work in rouge patent buenos aires - per the blog



OooohH! you look great Phi! I ADORE that blouse! Who's it from? (if you don't mind me asking )



Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, everyone is looking so fabulous!   I haven't posted here in forever, but decided to post a quick photo of me headed to work determined to test the boundaries of "business casual"   Wearing Leopard Ron Rons.



That's pretty hot for just "business casual"  Those pants are FIERCE!!! So... how many compliments did you get at work today?


----------



## ilovemylilo

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL SS12 LP in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*
> 
> +
> 
> *Aminaka Wilmont* SS11 Psyche Collection: Pearl-Beads-Sequins Embellished Silk Dress
> 
> View attachment 1679576
> 
> 
> View attachment 1679577



Wow! Love it! You look stunning


----------



## Stina Lee

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Youre adorable in this outfit girl!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Stina Lee

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> Such a cute outfit - is that blazer from Zara? I've been looking for one just like it.



Thanks!! Yes! The blazer is from Zara. I got it in orange too. I actually found it on EBay from a seller oversees because it was sold out everywhere. If your interested, PM me, I can send you the seller name!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, everyone is looking so fabulous!   I haven't posted here in forever, but decided to post a quick photo of me headed to work determined to test the boundaries of "business casual"   Wearing Leopard Ron Rons.





shuzbabe said:


> You look really stunning! Luv ur dress, luv ur shoes.





heiress-ox said:


> Gorgeous - I commend any woman who can rock heels throughout their pregnancy - congrats on your little bundle of joy to come!
> 
> 
> You look absolutely stunning in these pics, and your new LPs work SO well with that dress





martinaa said:


> I absolutely love your outfit! You look fantastic!!





evanescent said:


> Gorgeous as always!! Those Mandarin LPs are incredible on you!





DariaD said:


> phiphi, great outfit, you always look so classy and chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Great dress and huge congrats, your belly is adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning outfit! I don't know where were you heading, but I am sure all the ladies were green with jealousy





megt10 said:


> Stunning as always CEC. I love the shoes with the dress.





phiphi said:


> i love this - you look fantastic!! what a beautiful mommy-to-be!
> 
> 
> 
> C, i absolutely adore this look - you look gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> this is too cute! the blazer is just a perfect colour!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much for the kind words daria!
> 
> 
> 
> love this bagfashionista!! you look so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> and you should post more! you look like a million bucks - very very pretty.





Zophie said:


> Love it!!





Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Youre a dream in that dress lady!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you look incredible too! What a lovely combo



Thank you allll sooo much everyone!!! I try to keep up the pace with you lovely ladies and your gorgeous outfits here! Otherwise, I look like a slob on most days 
Again


----------



## Stina Lee

phiphi said:
			
		

> this is just beyond too cute! love it!
> 
> thank you meg!!
> 
> i love your use of colour! very nice outfit!



Thanks, Phi!!! Love a compliment from you!!  tpf style icon! Lol


----------



## Stina Lee

stilly said:
			
		

> I love this outfit!!!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Stina Lee

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> love the color+pattern combo!
> 
> OooohH! you look great Phi! I ADORE that blouse! Who's it from? (if you don't mind me asking )
> 
> That's pretty hot for just "business casual"  Those pants are FIERCE!!! So... how many compliments did you get at work today?



Always a sucker for polka dots!!! And pink, lol thanks!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I went back a few pages and WOW, you ladies look amazing!! 




phiphi said:


> thank you so much for your kind comments meg!!!
> 
> today in peplum and roccia python simples.



Such a beautiful, elegant look... that peplum top is gorgeous on you!! 



qiuqiuimg said:


> 33wk pregnant
> alexander wang silk streamer dress with lace fifi 100mm



You look beautiful!! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL SS12 LP in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*
> 
> +
> 
> *Aminaka Wilmont* SS11 Psyche Collection: Pearl-Beads-Sequins Embellished Silk Dress
> 
> View attachment 1679576
> 
> 
> View attachment 1679577



Wow, what an ethereal, dreamy dress... just perfect with the LP!! 



05_sincere said:


> Saturday Night out at a comedy show...1st time wearing my Batik LP's
> J Brand Jeans
> H&M Blazer and Tank
> Micheal Kors Watch and Sunglasses
> No name clutch



Love the color of your blazer with those LP!! 



bagfashionista said:


> nude vps



Your VPs look fabulous with that skirt!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, everyone is looking so fabulous!   I haven't posted here in forever, but decided to post a quick photo of me headed to work determined to test the boundaries of "business casual"   Wearing Leopard Ron Rons.



Duke!  Loooove the red pants, so fierce!! 



phiphi said:


> *dc*, you are so kind!! love you!
> 
> today's confusion inducing outfit for work in rouge patent buenos aires - per the blog



That blouse is sooo pretty on you and I love the entire outfit!! 



DariaD said:


> The spring is finally here, woohooo!
> Wore my Drapidays for the first time, red soles are now scuffed... and somehow I don't feel sorry about this, because now they are more "mine" if you know what I mean
> 
> Tulip skirt is Miss Sixty paired with Zara top, Muubaa leather jacket and Rebecca Mincoff Affair bag.
> 
> P.S. Meg, it seems like I've stolen your posture
> It was unintentional, but you ARE a true inspiration of mine!



Spring is here, yay!   Such a cute outfit on you... I love tulip skirts!! 



Stina Lee said:


> Here is today's outfit!! With my black simples.



I love this!!  Black, pink (my favorite! ) and polka dots = perfection!! 



05_sincere said:


> Thanks Ladies.....Here is my outfit from today...
> 
> 
> 
> WS Royal Blue Ad's
> Express Jegging
> Gap Tee
> Bebe Faux jacket
> H&M Scraf
> MK Handbag and Watch



You look great!  Those ADs look so nice with your outfit!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I'm such a slacker when it comes to posting outfits here, but I snapped a few on the way to a casual dinner with some college friends! 

Light pink H&M trench, scarf (also H&M), ring (F21), Seven dark denim skinnies (rolled 'em up), Rebecca Taylor tunic, Bal Atlantique RGGH City and my beloved Barbie Pink Declics!


----------



## Jönathan

Super cute outfit! 



Stina Lee said:


> Here is today's outfit!! With my black simples.


----------



## Jönathan

Both outfits are gorgeous! 



fieryfashionist said:


> I'm such a slacker when it comes to posting outfits here, but I snapped a few on the way to a casual dinner with some college friends!
> 
> Light pink H&M trench, scarf (also H&M), ring (F21), Seven dark denim skinnies (rolled 'em up), Rebecca Taylor tunic, Bal Atlantique RGGH City and my beloved Barbie Pink Declics!


----------



## Jönathan

Gorgeous! 

I always love your outfit posts! Thanks for sharing!




DariaD said:


> The spring is finally here, woohooo!
> Wore my Drapidays for the first time, red soles are now scuffed... and somehow I don't feel sorry about this, because now they are more "mine" if you know what I mean
> 
> Tulip skirt is Miss Sixty paired with Zara top, Muubaa leather jacket and Rebecca Mincoff Affair bag.
> 
> P.S. Meg, it seems like I've stolen your posture
> It was unintentional, but you ARE a true inspiration of mine!


----------



## martinaa

Stina Lee said:


> Here is today's outfit!! With my black simples.


 
What a great outfit! You look so beautiful!


----------



## 9distelle

phiphi said:


> hope you all had a great weekend!! in dvf, club monaco and CLs, per today's blog post.


You look great!!


----------



## megt10

nikkili26 said:


> Oh, okay!well, I'll definitely keep my eye out.i'm really surprised nobody ever tells ya this.maybe they assume you already know.


 Thank you again.


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> I'm such a slacker when it comes to posting outfits here, but I snapped a few on the way to a casual dinner with some college friends!
> 
> Light pink H&M trench, scarf (also H&M), ring (F21), Seven dark denim skinnies (rolled 'em up), Rebecca Taylor tunic, Bal Atlantique RGGH City and my beloved Barbie Pink Declics!


 You look awesome Fiery! Love the shoes and the bag. Well actually love it all .


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

05_sincere said:


> Thanks Ladies.....Here is my outfit from today...
> 
> 
> 
> WS Royal Blue Ad's
> Express Jegging
> Gap Tee
> Bebe Faux jacket
> H&M Scraf
> MK Handbag and Watch



Cute outfit!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

fieryfashionist said:


> I'm such a slacker when it comes to posting outfits here, but I snapped a few on the way to a casual dinner with some college friends!
> 
> Light pink H&M trench, scarf (also H&M), ring (F21), Seven dark denim skinnies (rolled 'em up), Rebecca Taylor tunic, Bal Atlantique RGGH City and my beloved Barbie Pink Declics!



You look great with both outfits!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Stina Lee said:


> Here is today's outfit!! With my black simples.



Hey Cris! I missed out this lovely outfit, love the pink blazer! You look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## phiphi

Stina Lee said:


> Thanks, Phi!!! Love a compliment from you!!  tpf style icon! Lol



HA! you look marvelous!!



fieryfashionist said:


> Such a beautiful, elegant look... that peplum top is gorgeous on you!!
> 
> That blouse is sooo pretty on you and I love the entire outfit!!



thank you so much M!!! 



fieryfashionist said:


> I'm such a slacker when it comes to posting outfits here, but I snapped a few on the way to a casual dinner with some college friends!
> 
> Light pink H&M trench, scarf (also H&M), ring (F21), Seven dark denim skinnies (rolled 'em up), Rebecca Taylor tunic, Bal Atlantique RGGH City and my beloved Barbie Pink Declics!



i love your style, and that barbie pink is perfect!



9distelle said:


> You look great!!



thank you!


----------



## r6girl2005

I haven't posted here in FOREVER! Everyone looks fabulous!

Wearing my J Brand Skinnies and a McQueen scarf with the nude Very Prive.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

r6girl2005 said:


> I haven't posted here in FOREVER! Everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Wearing my J Brand Skinnies and a McQueen scarf with the nude Very Prive.


 
LOVE this.  Simple and classic, but not boring.  So cute.


----------



## heiress-ox

r6girl2005 said:


> I haven't posted here in FOREVER! Everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Wearing my J Brand Skinnies and a McQueen scarf with the nude Very Prive.


This is definitely my kind of outfit, classic & cute yet minimal - you look great!



05_sincere said:


> Thanks Ladies.....Here is my outfit from today...
> 
> 
> 
> WS Royal Blue Ad's
> Express Jegging
> Gap Tee
> Bebe Faux jacket
> H&M Scraf
> MK Handbag and Watch



Love the pops of colour with the blue!



fieryfashionist said:


> I'm such a slacker when it comes to posting outfits here, but I snapped a few on the way to a casual dinner with some college friends!
> 
> Light pink H&M trench, scarf (also H&M), ring (F21), Seven dark denim skinnies (rolled 'em up), Rebecca Taylor tunic, Bal Atlantique RGGH City and my beloved Barbie Pink Declics!



Cute outfit, I love that trench coat on you!


----------



## floridasun8

Casual friday.   J brand jeans, Macys top, Camel VPs


----------



## Stina Lee

fieryfashionist said:


> I went back a few pages and WOW, you ladies look amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful, elegant look... that peplum top is gorgeous on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what an ethereal, dreamy dress... just perfect with the LP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color of your blazer with those LP!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your VPs look fabulous with that skirt!!
> 
> 
> 
> Duke!  Loooove the red pants, so fierce!!
> 
> 
> 
> That blouse is sooo pretty on you and I love the entire outfit!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spring is here, yay!   Such a cute outfit on you... I love tulip skirts!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this!!  Black, pink (my favorite! ) and polka dots = perfection!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great!  Those ADs look so nice with your outfit!!



Thank you!! 




			
				Jönathan;21579628 said:
			
		

> Super cute outfit!



Thank you so much, Jon! 



martinaa said:


> What a great outfit! You look so beautiful!



Aw, thanks Martinaa!! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hey Cris! I missed out this lovely outfit, love the pink blazer! You look absolutely gorgeous!



Thanks, Cris!! (lol- love that we have the same name!!)  Hope you are having a great day!!


----------



## 9distelle

Texlatina said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful and blessed holiday!
> 
> Easter outfit...GAP neon yellow skinnies, H&M Jacket, Banana Republic tank top, Vintage Necklace, and my black Kid No Prives. Burberry Satchel.


Love the style & CLs!!


----------



## stilly

r6girl2005 said:


> I haven't posted here in FOREVER! Everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Wearing my J Brand Skinnies and a McQueen scarf with the nude Very Prive.


 
Love the skinnies and VPs* r6girl*!!!

Gorgy!!!


----------



## stilly

floridasun8 said:


> Casual friday. J brand jeans, Macys top, Camel VPs


 
So cute!!!
Love the look!!!


----------



## stilly

fieryfashionist said:


> I'm such a slacker when it comes to posting outfits here, but I snapped a few on the way to a casual dinner with some college friends!
> 
> Light pink H&M trench, scarf (also H&M), ring (F21), Seven dark denim skinnies (rolled 'em up), Rebecca Taylor tunic, Bal Atlantique RGGH City and my beloved Barbie Pink Declics!


 
Such cute outfits!!!
Love the pink CLs!!!


----------



## heychar

love those skinnies in that colour esp for s/s


r6girl2005 said:


> I haven't posted here in FOREVER! Everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Wearing my J Brand Skinnies and a McQueen scarf with the nude Very Prive.




Everyones looking fab as always


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much for the compliments, *meg and M!*

*M:*  You need to post more I always love your outfits!

*05sincere:* Fabulous from head to toe!  I adore your bag too!

*r6girl:* Those JBrands are amazing!

*florida:* Very pretty!


----------



## martinaa

r6girl2005 said:


> I haven't posted here in FOREVER! Everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Wearing my J Brand Skinnies and a McQueen scarf with the nude Very Prive.



I like your outfit, you look great!


----------



## 9distelle

dbeth said:


> Went out to eat with my dh this past Saturday night. Wore my Nude patent Bananes for the 1st time! I love this dress----it's different & the coral stripes really stand out. I love coral for spring/summer!


You look perfect!!


----------



## DariaD

*Jönathan, fieryfashionist, megt10, Dukeprincess, Stina Lee, phiphi *  Ladies, thank you so much! :urock:


----------



## ChrisyAM15

r6girl2005 said:


> I haven't posted here in FOREVER! Everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Wearing my J Brand Skinnies and a McQueen scarf with the nude Very Prive.



Wow!! You look great!!!



05_sincere said:


> Thanks Ladies.....Here is my outfit from today...
> 
> 
> 
> WS Royal Blue Ad's
> Express Jegging
> Gap Tee
> Bebe Faux jacket
> H&M Scraf
> MK Handbag and Watch



Sexy lady!!! You look great!!!
Love your bag!!



fieryfashionist said:


> I'm such a slacker when it comes to posting outfits here, but I snapped a few on the way to a casual dinner with some college friends!
> 
> Light pink H&M trench, scarf (also H&M), ring (F21), Seven dark denim skinnies (rolled 'em up), Rebecca Taylor tunic, Bal Atlantique RGGH City and my beloved Barbie Pink Declics!



I want to steal your BP Declics..lol!!
You look soo good!!
I always Love your outfits!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

r6girl2005 said:


> I haven't posted here in FOREVER! Everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Wearing my J Brand Skinnies and a McQueen scarf with the nude Very Prive.



Love this whole outfit *r6girl*!


----------



## megt10

r6girl2005 said:


> I haven't posted here in FOREVER! Everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Wearing my J Brand Skinnies and a McQueen scarf with the nude Very Prive.


 Very cute outfit. Love the scarf it really adds interest to the outfit.


----------



## megt10

floridasun8 said:


> Casual friday. J brand jeans, Macys top, Camel VPs


 Such a pretty look. I really like the top.


----------



## 05_sincere

Went to see my cousin open up for Wale at a local college in my area last night
HM Blazer and Pants
MK Watch and DIY Earrings
CL Nude Pigalle


----------



## d00rvm

Last day in Parissss @Four Seasons
Wearing my Dolce & Gabbana Little Black Dress
Givency evening jacket with padded roses
And my Bianca CL's
With my evening cluth; the Gucci Marrakech!

And I'm leaving for Marrakech on the 25th LOL


----------



## r6girl2005

Thank you so much ladies!!! 


MissMeggiebeth said:


> LOVE this.  Simple and classic, but not boring.  So cute.





heiress-ox said:


> This is definitely my kind of outfit, classic & cute yet minimal - you look great





stilly said:


> Love the skinnies and VPs* r6girl*!!!





heychar said:


> love those skinnies in that colour esp for s/s





Dukeprincess said:


> *r6girl:* Those JBrands are amazing!





martinaa said:


> I like your outfit, you look great!





ChrisyAM15 said:


> Wow!! You look great!!!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love this whole outfit *r6girl*!





megt10 said:


> Very cute outfit. Love the scarf it really adds interest to the outfit.


----------



## beagly911

I miss a couple of days and I'm 5 pages behind!!:lolots:  You ladies look fabulous!!


----------



## cts900

Everyone looks _AH-mazing_.  I am very far behind but continue to be inspired by your incredible looks--I look at this thread every single day without fail.  To my girls sweet *Phi, CEC, Minal*, and *DUKEEEEEEEEEE*...thank you for giving me looks to aspire to emulate.  tPF is such a beautiful place....I am loving *05*'s colors, *r6* and your casual chic...I am just in awe!


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous!


d00rvm said:


> Last day in Parissss @Four Seasons
> Wearing my Dolce & Gabbana Little Black Dress
> Givency evening jacket with padded roses
> And my Bianca CL's
> With my evening cluth; the Gucci Marrakech!
> 
> And I'm leaving for Marrakech on the 25th LOL
> 
> View attachment 1682482


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous! 


05_sincere said:


> Went to see my cousin open up for Wale at a local college in my area last night
> HM Blazer and Pants
> MK Watch and DIY Earrings
> CL Nude Pigalle


----------



## beagly911

My bday dinner with DH!

Shell and sweater: Ann Taylor
Jeans: DKNY
CL's: Aqua watersnake VP's

xxxxx


----------



## jyuuri

fieryfashionist said:


> I'm such a slacker when it comes to posting outfits here, but I snapped a few on the way to a casual dinner with some college friends!
> 
> Light pink H&M trench, scarf (also H&M), ring (F21), Seven dark denim skinnies (rolled 'em up), Rebecca Taylor tunic, Bal Atlantique RGGH City and my beloved Barbie Pink Declics!



I love the trench !


----------



## blueeyeskelli

05_sincere said:


> Went to see my cousin open up for Wale at a local college in my area last night
> HM Blazer and Pants
> MK Watch and DIY Earrings
> CL Nude Pigalle



i love this!!


----------



## megt10

05_sincere said:


> Went to see my cousin open up for Wale at a local college in my area last night
> HM Blazer and Pants
> MK Watch and DIY Earrings
> CL Nude Pigalle


 I love this look that blazer is so pretty and I love the color of you pants. So pretty.


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Last day in Parissss @Four Seasons
> Wearing my Dolce & Gabbana Little Black Dress
> Givency evening jacket with padded roses
> And my Bianca CL's
> With my evening cluth; the Gucci Marrakech!
> 
> And I'm leaving for Marrakech on the 25th LOL
> 
> View attachment 1682482


 Totally gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> My bday dinner with DH!
> 
> Shell and sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: DKNY
> CL's: Aqua watersnake VP's
> 
> xxxxx


 Happy Birthday Dear Beagly!!!!!I hope that you had a wonderful time and you look beautiful btw!


----------



## megt10

Yesterday it was cold here and so I wore my Bicloubutu boots for running errands. The dress is DVF and on me can only be worn as a tunic. I paired it with Wolford thick leggings, Hermes Kelly belt and then my red Balenciaga moto jacket and Chanel CA.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Yesterday it was cold here and so I wore my Bicloubutu boots for running errands. The dress is DVF and on me can only be worn as a tunic. I paired it with Wolford thick leggings, Hermes Kelly belt and then my red Balenciaga moto jacket and Chanel CA.



Fab! Love everything here! You look super gorgeous!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

beagly911 said:


> My bday dinner with DH!
> 
> Shell and sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: DKNY
> CL's: Aqua watersnake VP's
> 
> xxxxxx



Happy bday *B* 

Hope you have a great day artyhat: 


resents


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Fab! Love everything here! You look super gorgeous!


 Thank you so much Crispedrosa!


----------



## Nadin22

beagly911 said:


> My bday dinner with DH!
> 
> Shell and sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: DKNY
> CL's: Aqua watersnake VP's
> 
> xxxxxx



Happy Birthday! You look great!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Today I'm wearing my fluo yellow Piggies


----------



## hunniesochic

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing my fluo yellow Piggies


Very nice!


----------



## hunniesochic

beagly911 said:


> My bday dinner with DH!
> 
> Shell and sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: DKNY
> CL's: Aqua watersnake VP's



Looking good.


----------



## hunniesochic

megt10 said:


> Yesterday it was cold here and so I wore my Bicloubutu boots for running errands. The dress is DVF and on me can only be worn as a tunic. I paired it with Wolford thick leggings, Hermes Kelly belt and then my red Balenciaga moto jacket and Chanel CA.


You look very nice!


----------



## hunniesochic

d00rvm said:


> Last day in Parissss @Four Seasons
> Wearing my Dolce & Gabbana Little Black Dress
> Givency evening jacket with padded roses
> And my Bianca CL's
> With my evening cluth; the Gucci Marrakech!
> 
> And I'm leaving for Marrakech on the 25th LOL
> 
> View attachment 1682482


Nice!


----------



## fumi

beagly911 said:


> My bday dinner with DH!
> 
> Shell and sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: DKNY
> CL's: Aqua watersnake VP's
> 
> xxxxx



Happy birthday beagly! artyhat:



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing my fluo yellow Piggies



Yeah!  Love these shoes!


----------



## Nadin22

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing my fluo yellow Piggies



You look great!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterday it was cold here and so I wore my Bicloubutu boots for running errands. The dress is DVF and on me can only be worn as a tunic. I paired it with Wolford thick leggings, Hermes Kelly belt and then my red Balenciaga moto jacket and Chanel CA.


Wonderful look for running errands!  I love your pop of color!


----------



## Stina Lee

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Today I'm wearing my fluo yellow Piggies



You look lovely, Cris!! Love those shoes!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Happy Birthday Dear Beagly!!!!!I hope that you had a wonderful time and you look beautiful btw!


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Happy bday *B*
> 
> Hope you have a great day artyhat:
> 
> 
> resents


 


Nadin22 said:


> Happy Birthday! You look great!


 


hunniesochic said:


> Looking good.


 


fumi said:


> Happy birthday beagly! artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!  Love these shoes!


Thank you so very much!  DH and I had a great time!!  No new CL's but a great haul at Ann Taylor!  hehe


----------



## beagly911

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing my fluo yellow Piggies


You look terrific Cris!!!


----------



## Stina Lee

Today I'm wearing jbrand skinnies, neon orange tank and beige chiffon high-low shirt with my camel jazz decolletes!!


----------



## beagly911

Stina Lee said:


> Today I'm wearing jbrand skinnies, neon orange tank and beige chiffon high-low shirt with my camel jazz decolletes!!


 Hot look Stina!


----------



## Stina Lee

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Hot look Stina!



Thanks, beagly! Hope you had an amazing birthday!!!


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing my fluo yellow Piggies


 Love your outfit and of course the neon shoes. You really are gorgeous CR.


----------



## megt10

hunniesochic said:


> You look very nice!


 Thanks Hunnie.


beagly911 said:


> Wonderful look for running errands! I love your pop of color!


 Thanks so much Beagly.


Stina Lee said:


> Today I'm wearing jbrand skinnies, neon orange tank and beige chiffon high-low shirt with my camel jazz decolletes!!


 Very cute look Stina Lee.


----------



## fumi

Stina Lee said:


> Today I'm wearing jbrand skinnies, neon orange tank and beige chiffon high-low shirt with my camel jazz decolletes!!



Great outfit! I haven't had the chance to comment on your outfits in the past, but you always look so casual chic!


----------



## cts900

Stina Lee said:


> Today I'm wearing jbrand skinnies, neon orange tank and beige chiffon high-low shirt with my camel jazz decolletes!!



You look fabulous in those skinnies. 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing my fluo yellow Piggies



Always, always stunning.  Without fail!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday it was cold here and so I wore my Bicloubutu boots for running errands. The dress is DVF and on me can only be worn as a tunic. I paired it with Wolford thick leggings, Hermes Kelly belt and then my red Balenciaga moto jacket and Chanel CA.



I am so happy to see you in here today!  You look like a gazillion bucks. I adore this dress-as-tunic on you.  You look glorious. 



beagly911 said:


> My bday dinner with DH!
> 
> Shell and sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: DKNY
> CL's: Aqua watersnake VP's
> 
> xxxxx



Happy Birthday, sweetie.  You look lovely!


----------



## 05_sincere

Thanks cts900,Louboufan, blueeyeskelli, megt10...and everyone else...ladies you all look great..


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> You look fabulous in those skinnies.
> 
> 
> 
> Always, always stunning.  Without fail!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy to see you in here today!  You look like a gazillion bucks. I adore this dress-as-tunic on you.  You look glorious.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday, sweetie.  You look lovely!



Thank you so much CTS, you are so sweet!


----------



## phiphi

r6girl2005 said:


> I haven't posted here in FOREVER! Everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Wearing my J Brand Skinnies and a McQueen scarf with the nude Very Prive.



love this! and the colour of your skinnies is perfect!



floridasun8 said:


> Casual friday. J brand jeans, Macys top, Camel VPs



beautiful!



05_sincere said:


> Went to see my cousin open up for Wale at a local college in my area last night
> HM Blazer and Pants
> MK Watch and DIY Earrings
> CL Nude Pigalle


 
love the coloured denim! your top is so pretty!



d00rvm said:


> Last day in Parissss @Four Seasons
> Wearing my Dolce & Gabbana Little Black Dress
> Givency evening jacket with padded roses
> And my Bianca CL's
> With my evening cluth; the Gucci Marrakech!
> 
> And I'm leaving for Marrakech on the 25th LOL
> 
> View attachment 1682482



so chic! and apropos! marrakech! 



cts900 said:


> Everyone looks _AH-mazing_.  I am very far behind but continue to be inspired by your incredible looks--I look at this thread every single day without fail.  To my girls sweet *Phi, CEC, Minal*, and *DUKEEEEEEEEEE*...thank you for giving me looks to aspire to emulate.  tPF is such a beautiful place....I am loving *05*'s colors, *r6* and your casual chic...I am just in awe!



you are generous and sweet - i lovelovelove your style my dear! 



beagly911 said:


> My bday dinner with DH!
> 
> Shell and sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: DKNY
> CL's: Aqua watersnake VP's
> 
> xxxxx



happy birthday!!!!!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday it was cold here and so I wore my Bicloubutu boots for running errands. The dress is DVF and on me can only be worn as a tunic. I paired it with Wolford thick leggings, Hermes Kelly belt and then my red Balenciaga moto jacket and Chanel CA.



love black, white and red! great outfit!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing my fluo yellow Piggies



you look fantastic!!! 



Stina Lee said:


> Today I'm wearing jbrand skinnies, neon orange tank and beige chiffon high-low shirt with my camel jazz decolletes!!



stina, you are rocking this! beautiful!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> You look fabulous in those skinnies.
> 
> 
> 
> Always, always stunning. Without fail!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy to see you in here today! You look like a gazillion bucks. I adore this dress-as-tunic on you. You look glorious.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday, sweetie. You look lovely!


Thank you so much cts!!



phiphi said:


> love this! and the colour of your skinnies is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> love the coloured denim! your top is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> so chic! and apropos! marrakech!
> 
> 
> 
> you are generous and sweet - i lovelovelove your style my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> love black, white and red! great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> you look fantastic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> stina, you are rocking this! beautiful!


 Thank you phi!


----------



## mizcolon73

Today I have on:
Top:M Kors
Jeans: Levi's
Jewlery: Forever 21
Handbag: Coach
Shoes: Twistochats


----------



## beagly911

mizcolon73 said:


> Today I have on:
> Top:M Kors
> Jeans: Levi's
> Jewlery: Forever 21
> Handbag: Coach
> Shoes: Twistochats


 
Great look, I love the MK top!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Jönathan said:
			
		

> Both outfits are gorgeous!



Aww, thanks (it's just the one outfit +\- the trench and scarf, actually)! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> You look awesome Fiery! Love the shoes and the bag. Well actually love it all .



Aww, thank you!   I always love your looks and use of color, so that's a big compliment! 




			
				CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> You look great with both outfits!



Thanks so much! 




			
				phiphi said:
			
		

> HA! you look marvelous!!
> 
> thank you so much M!!!
> 
> i love your style, and that barbie pink is perfect!
> 
> thank you!



Aww, right back at you  (and yeah, Barbie pink is soo dreamy)! 




			
				r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> I haven't posted here in FOREVER! Everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Wearing my J Brand Skinnies and a McQueen scarf with the nude Very Prive.



Love the color of your skinnies and the casual elegance of your outfit! 




			
				heiress-ox said:
			
		

> This is definitely my kind of outfit, classic & cute yet minimal - you look great!
> 
> Love the pops of colour with the blue!
> 
> Cute outfit, I love that trench coat on you!



Thank you! 




			
				floridasun8 said:
			
		

> Casual friday.   J brand jeans, Macys top, Camel VPs



You look great... love those J Brands and the VPs!! 




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Such cute outfits!!!
> Love the pink CLs!!!



Awe, thanks so much!! 




			
				Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for the compliments, meg and M!
> 
> M:  You need to post more I always love your outfits!
> 
> 05sincere: Fabulous from head to toe!  I adore your bag too!
> 
> r6girl: Those JBrands are amazing!
> 
> florida: Very pretty!



Duke!!   That's so sweet of you to say ... I'll def try to be better about posting! 




			
				ChrisyAM15 said:
			
		

> Wow!! You look great!!!
> 
> Sexy lady!!! You look great!!!
> Love your bag!!
> 
> I want to steal your BP Declics..lol!!
> You look soo good!!
> I always Love your outfits!!
> Thanks for sharing



Aww, that's so kind of you to say... thank you!!   Haha, those BP Declics are among my very fave shoes! 




			
				05_sincere said:
			
		

> Went to see my cousin open up for Wale at a local college in my area last night
> HM Blazer and Pants
> MK Watch and DIY Earrings
> CL Nude Pigalle



What a pretty shade of green your jeans are... and your blazer is so springy!!  You look great! 




			
				d00rvm said:
			
		

> Last day in Parissss @Four Seasons
> Wearing my Dolce & Gabbana Little Black Dress
> Givency evening jacket with padded roses
> And my Bianca CL's
> With my evening cluth; the Gucci Marrakech!
> 
> And I'm leaving for Marrakech on the 25th LOL



Very chic... and what a funny coincidence about the clutch! 




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> Everyone looks AH-mazing.  I am very far behind but continue to be inspired by your incredible looks--I look at this thread every single day without fail.  To my girls sweet Phi, CEC, Minal, and DUKEEEEEEEEEE...thank you for giving me looks to aspire to emulate.  tPF is such a beautiful place....I am loving 05's colors, r6 and your casual chic...I am just in awe!



Aww, cts, you are far, far too kind!    I always look forward to your outfit pics AND posts, because everything you post radiates such kindness and beauty! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> My bday dinner with DH!
> 
> Shell and sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: DKNY
> CL's: Aqua watersnake VP's



Happy Birthday!!!   You look great... love the color of your VPs! 




			
				jyuuri said:
			
		

> I love the trench !



Thank you! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday it was cold here and so I wore my Bicloubutu boots for running errands. The dress is DVF and on me can only be worn as a tunic. I paired it with Wolford thick leggings, Hermes Kelly belt and then my red Balenciaga moto jacket and Chanel CA.



Another home run... I love everything!!! 




			
				CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Today I'm wearing my fluo yellow Piggies



Such a fun pair of shoes (the color! )... and your outfit is the perfect compliment to them! 




			
				Stina Lee said:
			
		

> Today I'm wearing jbrand skinnies, neon orange tank and beige chiffon high-low shirt with my camel jazz decolletes!!



Very casual chic... love it! 




			
				mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Today I have on:
> Top:M Kors
> Jeans: Levi's
> Jewlery: Forever 21
> Handbag: Coach
> Shoes: Twistochats



You look great!!


----------



## mizcolon73

beagly911 said:


> Great look, I love the MK top!


 

Thank you!!


----------



## laurenychu

Wore my fluo piggies all weekend! First, running errands and getting another tattoo(#7!) , then out to dinner with the boyfriend (=


----------



## Jönathan

Super cute outfit! 




Stina Lee said:


> Today I'm wearing jbrand skinnies, neon orange
> tank and beige chiffon high-low shirt with my camel jazz decolletes!!


----------



## Jönathan

Cute outfit!! Love the Fluo Yellow Piggies! 




CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing my fluo yellow Piggies


----------



## Jönathan

Such a cute outfit! 




laurenychu said:


> Wore my fluo piggies all weekend! First, running errands and getting another tattoo(#7!) , then out to dinner with the boyfriend (=


----------



## 9distelle

ilovecocohanel said:


> Lady Peep Batiks 150
> Jige Elan 35 Bi Colour Etain/Blue Thalassa
> BCBG dress


Love the entire outfit!!


----------



## jettsett

laurenychu said:


> Wore my fluo piggies all weekend! First, running errands and getting another tattoo(#7!) , then out to dinner with the boyfriend (=



what a great outfit!  i do not post on here very much but i lurk a lot.  simply said, you know how to style it up.  so many women look like every single brand name fashion house threw up on them by pairing up their CL's with every other designer item they have and wearing everything all at once.  hermes belt, louis vuitton bag, balenciaga jacket AND THEN on top of all that, CL shoes!  i never know what to focus on because there's so much going on with all those brand names!

keep it simple and less is always more!  

now i'm going to go get me a pair of pigalles.  not as daring as you with the fluo yellow but i'll start with some black kid 120mm's!!


----------



## Nadin22

laurenychu said:


> Wore my fluo piggies all weekend! First, running errands and getting another tattoo(#7!) , then out to dinner with the boyfriend (=



You look great! Love the Pigalles on you!


----------



## heychar

laurenychu said:


> Wore my fluo piggies all weekend! First, running errands and getting another tattoo(#7!) , then out to dinner with the boyfriend (=



 love them on you! did you buy the 100 or the 120?

_edit: I remembered you got the 120_

I waiting impatiently for the UK stock!


----------



## aoqtpi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing my fluo yellow Piggies



So pretty


----------



## aoqtpi

Stina Lee said:


> Today I'm wearing jbrand skinnies, neon orange tank and beige chiffon high-low shirt with my camel jazz decolletes!!



You look beautiful!


----------



## aoqtpi

mizcolon73 said:


> Today I have on:
> Top:M Kors
> Jeans: Levi's
> Jewlery: Forever 21
> Handbag: Coach
> Shoes: Twistochats



Great look! Really love that top; the colour is fantastic!


----------



## aoqtpi

laurenychu said:


> Wore my fluo piggies all weekend! First, running errands and getting another tattoo(#7!) , then out to dinner with the boyfriend (=



I love the fluo piggies! You look fantastic; love your hair colour! What is your new tat of?


----------



## SongbirdDiva

My Friday OOTD with my black patent little piggies 











More pics on my blog


----------



## peggy13

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Friday OOTD with my black patent little piggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog


what a great outfit, you look fantastic! classy mix with the white blouse and the colourful skirt, lovely! and not to forget the nice little hearts on your tights, a real eye catcher!


----------



## phiphi

mizcolon73 said:


> Today I have on:
> Top:M Kors
> Jeans: Levi's
> Jewlery: Forever 21
> Handbag: Coach
> Shoes: Twistochats



ohhh i love the colours in this!



laurenychu said:


> Wore my fluo piggies all weekend! First, running errands and getting another tattoo(#7!) , then out to dinner with the boyfriend (=



too cute!! you and DBF are adorable!



SongbirdDiva said:


> My Friday OOTD with my black patent little piggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog



très fierce!


----------



## phiphi

outfit for a high-tea themed baby shower i hosted yesterday - in gap dress and CLs.


----------



## megt10

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Friday OOTD with my black patent little piggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog


 Gorgeous you and your outfit! I love it when you post pics.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> outfit for a high-tea themed baby shower i hosted yesterday - in gap dress and CLs.


 Love it! As always you look so chic.


----------



## fumi

laurenychu said:


> Wore my fluo piggies all weekend! First, running errands and getting another tattoo(#7!) , then out to dinner with the boyfriend (=



Love the fluo piggies!  
You and your bf are so stylish! How did you manage to wear your piggies all over town?





SongbirdDiva said:


> My Friday OOTD with my black patent little piggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog



Very cute skirt!


----------



## heiress-ox

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Friday OOTD with my black patent little piggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog



Always love your outfit pics *Songbird*, and that skirt is FABULOUS, it reminds me of fishscales 



laurenychu said:


> Wore my fluo piggies all weekend! First, running errands and getting another tattoo(#7!) , then out to dinner with the boyfriend (=



Great outfit, I really need a pair of bright CLs to amp up my all black uniform, it looks so chic!




phiphi said:


> outfit for a high-tea themed baby shower i hosted yesterday - in gap dress and CLs.


Lovely, that nude matches your skintone very well too, at first I thought they were VPs, it took me a second to realize they were actually Nps! Also on a sidenote all the food you made for the babyshower looked delicious and so well presented, i'm sure you all had a great time!


----------



## Nadin22

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Friday OOTD with my black patent little piggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog



You look great! I love your skirt!


----------



## Nadin22

phiphi said:


> outfit for a high-tea themed baby shower i hosted yesterday - in gap dress and CLs.



Very beautiful!


----------



## laurenychu

Jönathan;21605849 said:
			
		

> Such a cute outfit!


thank you jonathan!



jettsett said:


> what a great outfit!  i do not post on here very much but i lurk a lot.  simply said, you know how to style it up.  so many women look like every single brand name fashion house threw up on them by pairing up their CL's with every other designer item they have and wearing everything all at once.  hermes belt, louis vuitton bag, balenciaga jacket AND THEN on top of all that, CL shoes!  i never know what to focus on because there's so much going on with all those brand names!
> 
> keep it simple and less is always more!
> 
> now i'm going to go get me a pair of pigalles.  not as daring as you with the fluo yellow but i'll start with some black kid 120mm's!!


thanks jettsett, i actually wear all black almost 24/7, so i keep the focus on my arm party or shoes. this is my only pair of colored shoes, and i am in love, i wish cl made more colored shoes other than pink! i also have a black patent pair of the pigalles, they`re just as versatile! can`t wait to see how you wear your black kid ones!



Nadin22 said:


> You look great! Love the Pigalles on you


thanks nadin!



heychar said:


> love them on you! did you buy the 100 or the 120?
> 
> _edit: I remembered you got the 120_
> 
> I waiting impatiently for the UK stock!


thanks heychar! yes, i did get 120mm, and i`m so glad i did! i would wait for the ones you really want so you don`t have buyers` remorse! good luck!!



aoqtpi said:


> I love the fluo piggies! You look fantastic; love your hair colour! What is your new tat of?


thanks aoqtpi! the hair is pretty hard to keep up with, but i love that it`s so different! my new tattoo is a cartoon drawing of my dog, kimchi. i`m putting up a pic on my blog soon!



phiphi said:


> too cute!! you and DBF are adorable!


thanks phiphi! 



fumi said:


> Love the fluo piggies!
> You and your bf are so stylish! How did you manage to wear your piggies all over town?


thank you fumi, he`ll be happy to hear that haha. he shops almost just as much as i do! i was in and out of his condo all day, but let`s just say i can`t feel my toes! i feel like i was walking all crazy, but hopefully i`ll get used to it soon!



heiress-ox said:


> Great outfit, I really need a pair of bright CLs to amp up my all black uniform, it looks so chic!


thanks heiress, they really brighten my day and pull any look together as i wear all black all the time too! they have some great options now (=


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Love it! As always you look so chic.



thank you so much meg!



heiress-ox said:


> Always love your outfit pics *Songbird*, and that skirt is FABULOUS, it reminds me of fishscales
> 
> Great outfit, I really need a pair of bright CLs to amp up my all black uniform, it looks so chic!
> 
> Lovely, that nude matches your skintone very well too, at first I thought they were VPs, it took me a second to realize they were actually Nps! Also on a sidenote all the food you made for the babyshower looked delicious and so well presented, i'm sure you all had a great time!



aw thank you heiress! it was a fun shower - and we had a blast. my other creative outlet besides shopping (HA) is cooking. it was a joy to cook for it. 



Nadin22 said:


> Very beautiful!



thank you nadin!!


----------



## stilly

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Friday OOTD with my black patent little piggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog


 

You look so gorgeous *SongbirdDiva*!!!
Amazing outfit!!!


----------



## stilly

phiphi said:


> outfit for a high-tea themed baby shower i hosted yesterday - in gap dress and CLs.


 
Love the outfit *phi*!!!
Your style is impeccable!!!
Every outfit is so amazing!!!


----------



## stilly

laurenychu said:


> Wore my fluo piggies all weekend! First, running errands and getting another tattoo(#7!) , then out to dinner with the boyfriend (=


 
I'm in love with your outfit *lauren*!!!
Skinnies and neon piggies...


----------



## stilly

Stina Lee said:


> Today I'm wearing jbrand skinnies, neon orange tank and beige chiffon high-low shirt with my camel jazz decolletes!!


 
Such a cute outfit!!!
Love it!!!


----------



## stilly

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing my fluo yellow Piggies


 
You look gorgoeus in those fluo piggies *CRISPEDROSA*!!!


----------



## Faraasha

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Today I'm wearing my fluo yellow Piggies



Gorgeous!! I'm so loving the fluo piggies!


----------



## Faraasha

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Wore my fluo piggies all weekend! First, running errands and getting another tattoo(#7!) , then out to dinner with the boyfriend (=



 you look amazing!! I love these on you!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Friday OOTD with my black patent little piggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog



stunning as always!!  loveee the detail on the back of your tights. SO sexy.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

laurenychu said:


> Wore my fluo piggies all weekend! First, running errands and getting another tattoo(#7!) , then out to dinner with the boyfriend (=


 
Fierce.


----------



## phiphi

stilly said:


> Love the outfit *phi*!!!
> Your style is impeccable!!!
> Every outfit is so amazing!!!



thank you so much stilly!!


----------



## GoGlam

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Friday OOTD with my black patent little piggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog


You look fantastic.. great outfit!


----------



## akillian24

You absolutely rock your fluro piggies in a ridiculous way.  LOVE it!



laurenychu said:


> Wore my fluo piggies all weekend! First, running errands and getting another tattoo(#7!) , then out to dinner with the boyfriend (=


----------



## laurenychu

stilly said:


> I'm in love with your outfit *lauren*!!!
> Skinnies and neon piggies...


thanks stilly! trying so hard to walk half as great as you do in them!



Faraasha said:


> you look amazing!! I love these on you!


thank you so much faraasha!



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Fierce.


thank you loubiwhirl!



akillian24 said:


> You absolutely rock your fluro piggies in a ridiculous way.  LOVE it!


thank you akillian! your comment made my day!


----------



## 05_sincere

All of you look beautiful....I love seeing all the versatility in this thread.....keep it up ladies.....




			
				d00rvm said:
			
		

> Last day in Parissss @Four Seasons
> Wearing my Dolce & Gabbana Little Black Dress
> Givency evening jacket with padded roses
> And my Bianca CL's
> With my evening cluth; the Gucci Marrakech!
> 
> And I'm leaving for Marrakech on the 25th LOL






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> My bday dinner with DH!
> 
> Shell and sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: DKNY
> CL's: Aqua watersnake VP's


L



			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday it was cold here and so I wore my Bicloubutu boots for running errands. The dress is DVF and on me can only be worn as a tunic. I paired it with Wolford thick leggings, Hermes Kelly belt and then my red Balenciaga moto jacket and Chanel CA.






			
				CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Today I'm wearing my fluo yellow Piggies






			
				Stina Lee said:
			
		

> Today I'm wearing jbrand skinnies, neon orange tank and beige chiffon high-low shirt with my camel jazz decolletes!!






			
				laurenychu said:
			
		

> Wore my fluo piggies all weekend! First, running errands and getting another tattoo(#7!) , then out to dinner with the boyfriend (=






			
				SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> My Friday OOTD with my black patent little piggies
> 
> More pics on my blog






			
				phiphi said:
			
		

> outfit for a high-tea themed baby shower i hosted yesterday - in gap dress and CLs.


----------



## beagly911

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Friday OOTD with my black patent little piggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog


Stunning!!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> outfit for a high-tea themed baby shower i hosted yesterday - in gap dress and CLs.


 Beautiful phiphi!


----------



## myminimee

tonight's outfit: 
BR top, express belt, forever 21 jeans, CL watersnake AD
thanks for letting me share!


----------



## heychar

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Today I'm wearing my fluo yellow Piggies



Love this look and of course those piggies


----------



## megt10

mizcolon73 said:


> Today I have on:
> Top:M Kors
> Jeans: Levi's
> Jewlery: Forever 21
> Handbag: Coach
> Shoes: Twistochats


 Cute outfit, love the shoes.


----------



## megt10

laurenychu said:


> Wore my fluo piggies all weekend! First, running errands and getting another tattoo(#7!) , then out to dinner with the boyfriend (=


 Love this outfit with the shoes.


----------



## megt10

myminimee said:


> View attachment 1686584
> 
> 
> tonight's outfit:
> BR top, express belt, forever 21 jeans, CL watersnake AD
> thanks for letting me share!


 Love those shoes with your outfit.


----------



## megt10

Monday night went to dinner with friends and I wore my Eugenie velvet strauss. The skirt is DVF, sweater Pucci, jacket Balenciaga beige quilted and the bag is Lamberston Treux python clutch..


----------



## beagly911

myminimee said:


> View attachment 1686584
> 
> 
> tonight's outfit:
> BR top, express belt, forever 21 jeans, CL watersnake AD
> thanks for letting me share!


 Cute look!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Monday night went to dinner with friends and I wore my Eugenie velvet strauss. The skirt is DVF, sweater Pucci, jacket Balenciaga beige quilted and the bag is Lamberston Treux python clutch..


 Lovely meg!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Lovely meg!!


 Thank you Beagly


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

aoqtpi said:


> So pretty





cts900 said:


> Always, always stunning.  Without fail!





phiphi said:


> you look fantastic!!!





fieryfashionist said:


> Such a fun pair of shoes (the color! )... and your outfit is the perfect compliment to them!






			
				Jönathan;21605835 said:
			
		

> Cute outfit!! Love the Fluo Yellow Piggies!





fumi said:


> Yeah!  Love these shoes!





Nadin22 said:


> You look great!





Stina Lee said:


> You look lovely, Cris!! Love those shoes!!





beagly911 said:


> You look terrific Cris!!!





megt10 said:


> Love your outfit and of course the neon shoes. You really are gorgeous CR.



 Thank you all for your kind words! :kiss:


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Monday night went to dinner with friends and I wore my Eugenie velvet strauss. The skirt is DVF, sweater Pucci, jacket Balenciaga beige quilted and the bag is Lamberston Treux python clutch..



So beautiful!  love the color of your skirt hun!


----------



## floridasun8

SongbirdDiva said:


> My Friday OOTD with my black patent little piggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog



What a beautiful skirt....and outfit!  You look great!


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> So beautiful!  love the color of your skirt hun!


 Thanks so much CrispedRosa. I am loving the pinks that are out right now. It is such a happy color .


----------



## Nadin22

myminimee said:


> View attachment 1686584
> 
> 
> tonight's outfit:
> BR top, express belt, forever 21 jeans, CL watersnake AD
> thanks for letting me share!



You look great!


----------



## Nadin22

megt10 said:


> Monday night went to dinner with friends and I wore my Eugenie velvet strauss. The skirt is DVF, sweater Pucci, jacket Balenciaga beige quilted and the bag is Lamberston Treux python clutch..



You look very beautiful! The Eugenies are amazing!


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> Monday night went to dinner with friends and I wore my Eugenie velvet strauss. The skirt is DVF, sweater Pucci, jacket Balenciaga beige quilted and the bag is Lamberston Treux python clutch..



Wooooow Meg! Love your outfit! 
The leather jacket is PRETTYYYY! Love those kind of leather jackets!
I'm waiting for my Celine Black Leather Motorcycle Jacket! It will arrive round june! I'm the first on the (waiting) list
It's a bit similar to your Balenciaga jacket


----------



## laurenychu

megt10 said:


> Love this outfit with the shoes.


thank you so much!


----------



## icecreamom

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Wore my fluo piggies all weekend! First, running errands and getting another tattoo(#7!) , then out to dinner with the boyfriend (=



Love your looks!


----------



## beagly911

Todays outfit:

Dress: Ann Taylor ($20 find this weekend)
Cl's: Maroon Ploso Marro


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Wooooow Meg! Love your outfit!
> The leather jacket is PRETTYYYY! Love those kind of leather jackets!
> I'm waiting for my Celine Black Leather Motorcycle Jacket! It will arrive round june! I'm the first on the (waiting) list
> It's a bit similar to your Balenciaga jacket


 Thank you. I love the Celine moto jackets. I hope that you will post a lot of pic wearing it .


Nadin22 said:


> You look very beautiful! The Eugenies are amazing!


 You are so kind, thank you Nadin.


beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit:
> 
> Dress: Ann Taylor ($20 find this weekend)
> Cl's: Maroon Ploso Marro


 Hello gorgeous! You once again look fantastic. what a steal on that beautiful dress and the shoes of course are such a great pop of color.


----------



## megt10

Today I wore one of my all time favorite shoes for running around my nude Proratas. The dress is DVF and the bag is Chanel GST. The jacket is Marine Balenciaga cropped jacket.


----------



## laurenychu

icecreamom said:
			
		

> Love your looks!



Thank you!


----------



## sammix3

I have been way too busy with work to comment.. but everyone looks FABULOUS!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I love the Celine moto jackets. I hope that you will post a lot of pic wearing it .
> 
> You are so kind, thank you Nadin.
> 
> Hello gorgeous! You once again look fantastic. what a steal on that beautiful dress and the shoes of course are such a great pop of color.


Thank you so much meg...Love a great steal on a classic dress!!!!


----------



## lolakitten

Playing with my new simples in my hotel room... I changed into flats when we went out though : p


----------



## phiphi

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful phiphi!



thank you beagly!



myminimee said:


> View attachment 1686584
> 
> 
> tonight's outfit:
> BR top, express belt, forever 21 jeans, CL watersnake AD
> thanks for letting me share!



super fun! i love it!



beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit:
> 
> Dress: Ann Taylor ($20 find this weekend)
> Cl's: Maroon Ploso Marro



love the pop of colour!



megt10 said:


> Today I wore one of my all time favorite shoes for running around my nude Proratas. The dress is DVF and the bag is Chanel GST. The jacket is Marine Balenciaga cropped jacket.



great colours! i seriously love that you are so well dressed for running around. 



lolakitten said:


> Playing with my new simples in my hotel room... I changed into flats when we went out though : p



love them on you L! perfect nudes!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> thank you beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> super fun! i love it!
> 
> 
> 
> love the pop of colour!
> 
> 
> 
> great colours! i seriously love that you are so well dressed for running around.
> 
> 
> 
> love them on you L! perfect nudes!


 Thanks so much Phiphi. I usually try to make an effort .


----------



## megt10

lolakitten said:


> Playing with my new simples in my hotel room... I changed into flats when we went out though : p


 Gorgeous what else can I say .


----------



## pixiesparkle

Last night I attended the launch of Christian Louboutin's 20th anniversary LE capsule collection in Sydney and dinner with DF afterwards  . I wore my indigo ws opaco Fifi 100


----------



## flowergirly

pixiesparkle said:


> Last night I attended the launch of Christian Louboutin's 20th anniversary LE capsule collection in Sydney and dinner with DF afterwards  . I wore my indigo ws opaco Fifi 100


Aww, look how pretty you are!


----------



## fumi

lolakitten said:


> Playing with my new simples in my hotel room... I changed into flats when we went out though : p



My eyes went straight to your fabulous Birkin 




pixiesparkle said:


> Last night I attended the launch of Christian Louboutin's 20th anniversary LE capsule collection in Sydney and dinner with DF afterwards  . I wore my indigo ws opaco Fifi 100



You look so cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lolakitten said:


> Playing with my new simples in my hotel room... I changed into flats when we went out though : p


Cute outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

pixiesparkle said:


> Last night I attended the launch of Christian Louboutin's 20th anniversary LE capsule collection in Sydney and dinner with DF afterwards  . I wore my indigo ws opaco Fifi 100



the color is beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Today I wore one of my all time favorite shoes for running around my nude Proratas. The dress is DVF and the bag is Chanel GST. The jacket is Marine Balenciaga cropped jacket.


Love the outfit!!


----------



## beagly911

lolakitten said:


> Playing with my new simples in my hotel room... I changed into flats when we went out though : p


 Nice outfit!!


----------



## beagly911

pixiesparkle said:


> Last night I attended the launch of Christian Louboutin's 20th anniversary LE capsule collection in Sydney and dinner with DF afterwards  . I wore my indigo ws opaco Fifi 100


 You look terrific pixie!


----------



## megt10

pixiesparkle said:


> Last night I attended the launch of Christian Louboutin's 20th anniversary LE capsule collection in Sydney and dinner with DF afterwards  . I wore my indigo ws opaco Fifi 100


 Gorgeous outfit and shoes.


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the outfit!!


 Thank you Lavender .


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

lolakitten said:


> Playing with my new simples in my hotel room... I changed into flats when we went out though : p



Great outfit! 
Love your birkin btw


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

pixiesparkle said:


> Last night I attended the launch of Christian Louboutin's 20th anniversary LE capsule collection in Sydney and dinner with DF afterwards  . I wore my indigo ws opaco Fifi 100



So cute!!!


----------



## megt10

Last nights Shul outfit. The dress is DVF, bag D&G and shoes Fontanete 120 Python Impero.


----------



## cts900

I have been away for awhile and am very behind.  You all look lovely and pardon the general shout out, but it is always inspiring to come and see what creative and lovely outfits you have been putting together.


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. The dress is DVF, bag D&G and shoes Fontanete 120 Python Impero.



This is so pretty!  Is it coral?


----------



## kittenslingerie

Manchons with Anthra skirt and Banana Republic top for dinner.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> This is so pretty! Is it coral?


 Thanks CTS, the color is called firecracker but yes to me it looks coral which is one of my favorite colors .


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Thanks CTS, the color is called firecracker but yes to me it looks coral which is one of my favorite colors .



It is a gorgeous color on you.  Truly.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. The dress is DVF, bag D&G and shoes Fontanete 120 Python Impero.


 Beautiful meg, I love the color of the DVF!!  Cantalope comes to mind...and I LOVE cantalope - both the food and the color!!


----------



## beagly911

kittenslingerie said:


> Manchons with Anthra skirt and Banana Republic top for dinner.


 Great outfit!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. The dress is DVF, bag D&G and shoes Fontanete 120 Python Impero.


Your dress is so pretty and the colour matches your shoes so well 


kittenslingerie said:


> Manchons with Anthra skirt and Banana Republic top for dinner.


You look great!


----------



## fumi

Party outfit last night:
Zara dress and CL Hot Pink Pigalle Platos


----------



## Missshiv

Last nights "drinks with friends" outfit with nude patent bianca 140 (excuse the puppy in the second pic lol)


----------



## Elsie87

megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. The dress is DVF, bag D&G and shoes Fontanete 120 Python Impero.


 
You look amazing, as always! Love the dress!



kittenslingerie said:


> Manchons with Anthra skirt and Banana Republic top for dinner.


 
Fab skirt!



fumi said:


> Party outfit last night:
> Zara dress and CL Hot Pink Pigalle Platos


 
Cute look; love the 'pop' of pink!



Missshiv said:


> Last nights "drinks with friends" outfit with nude patent bianca 140 (excuse the puppy in the second pic lol)


 
Love your top! And your pup is adorable!


----------



## Elsie87

Dinner look. Wearing my cheetah print Lady Claudes:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> It is a gorgeous color on you. Truly.


 Thanks so much CTS.


beagly911 said:


> Beautiful meg, I love the color of the DVF!! Cantalope comes to mind...and I LOVE cantalope - both the food and the color!!


 Thanks Beagly, me too .


pixiesparkle said:


> Your dress is so pretty and the colour matches your shoes so well
> 
> You look great!


 Thank you Pixie.


Elsie87 said:


> You look amazing, as always! Love the dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Fab skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute look; love the 'pop' of pink!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your top! And your pup is adorable!


 


Elsie87 said:


> Dinner look. Wearing my cheetah print Lady Claudes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Thanks so much Elsie for your kind words. You look fabulous. I have missed you posting your outfits here. I always get such great inspiration from you.


----------



## megt10

Missshiv said:


> Last nights "drinks with friends" outfit with nude patent bianca 140 (excuse the puppy in the second pic lol)


 Cute outfit and puppy.


----------



## megt10

kittenslingerie said:


> Manchons with Anthra skirt and Banana Republic top for dinner.


 Wow love your outfit. That skirt looks amazing on you.


----------



## megt10

fumi said:


> Party outfit last night:
> Zara dress and CL Hot Pink Pigalle Platos


 Love the shoes with the dress it really is such a great pop of color.


----------



## Jönathan

So cute! The piggies look gorgeous on you! 



fumi said:


> Party outfit last night:
> Zara dress and CL Hot Pink Pigalle Platos


----------



## Jönathan

Great outfit Meg! Such a great color for you! 




megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. The dress is DVF, bag D&G and shoes Fontanete 120 Python Impero.


----------



## Jönathan

Nice outfit!

Cute top! 



Missshiv said:


> Last nights "drinks with friends" outfit with nude patent bianca 140 (excuse the puppy in the second pic lol)


----------



## Jönathan

Lovely! 



Elsie87 said:


> Dinner look. Wearing my cheetah print Lady Claudes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## hannahc123

At a party wearing my new Favorita and Dolce and Gabbana dress.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

hannahc123 said:


> At a party wearing my new Favorita and Dolce and Gabbana dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Love this entire look!


----------



## megt10

Jönathan;21662092 said:
			
		

> Great outfit Meg! Such a great color for you!


 Thank you Jonathan, it is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## beagly911

fumi said:


> Party outfit last night:
> Zara dress and CL Hot Pink Pigalle Platos


 Terrific fumi!!!  Love the hot pink!


----------



## beagly911

Missshiv said:


> Last nights "drinks with friends" outfit with nude patent bianca 140 (excuse the puppy in the second pic lol)


 Both you and your puppy are adorable!  Great look for drinks!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Dinner look. Wearing my cheetah print Lady Claudes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Beautiful Elsie!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

fumi said:


> Party outfit last night:
> Zara dress and CL Hot Pink Pigalle Platos


such a nice shade of pink and you look fabulous!! I can't wait to see which oufit you pair with your Picks and Co ..They look superb in 120 and even though I want to get them in that height I got the 100 and they will be on their way to me this week. 


Missshiv said:


> Last nights "drinks with friends" outfit with nude patent bianca 140 (excuse the puppy in the second pic lol)


your puppy is adorbs!


Elsie87 said:


> Dinner look. Wearing my cheetah print Lady Claudes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


Perfect outfit as always *Elsie*


----------



## pixiesparkle

hannahc123 said:


> At a party wearing my new Favorita and Dolce and Gabbana dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 they look so good on you! make me want to get them too


----------



## AndiCLogs

nobody wearing Daff ? they are "sold out" i think ?


----------



## beagly911

hannahc123 said:


> At a party wearing my new Favorita and Dolce and Gabbana dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 Great look!!


----------



## cts900

hannahc123 said:


> At a party wearing my new Favorita and Dolce and Gabbana dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



This dress is lovely on you.



Elsie87 said:


> Dinner look. Wearing my cheetah print Lady Claudes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



My favorite look to date.  That dress/belt combo is STUNNING on you, babe. 



Missshiv said:


> Last nights "drinks with friends" outfit with nude patent bianca 140 (excuse the puppy in the second pic lol)



Hot.  Hot.  Hot. 



fumi said:


> Party outfit last night:
> Zara dress and CL Hot Pink Pigalle Platos



I am obsessed with polka dots.  You look precious.


----------



## fumi

Elsie87 said:


> Cute look; love the 'pop' of pink!



Thank you Elsie! Your leopard Lady Claudes are beautiful!


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> Love the shoes with the dress it really is such a great pop of color.



Thank you Meg!


----------



## fumi

Jönathan;21662089 said:
			
		

> So cute! The piggies look gorgeous on you!





beagly911 said:


> Terrific fumi!!!  Love the hot pink!



Thank you Jonathan and Beagly for the kind words!


----------



## fumi

pixiesparkle said:


> such a nice shade of pink and you look fabulous!! I can't wait to see which oufit you pair with your Picks and Co ..They look superb in 120 and even though I want to get them in that height I got the 100 and they will be on their way to me this week.



Thank you pixiesparkle. I'm waiting for the perfect moment to wear my Picks and Co 
Please post pics when you get yours!


----------



## fumi

cts900 said:


> I am obsessed with polka dots.  You look precious.



Awww thank you cts :kiss: You are too kind!


----------



## fumi

hannahc123 said:


> At a party wearing my new Favorita and Dolce and Gabbana dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Such a stylish outfit!


----------



## chelle0216

fumi said:
			
		

> Party outfit last night:
> Zara dress and CL Hot Pink Pigalle Platos



Looking food fumi! I love the Zara dress with the hot pink Pigalle! Great combo!


----------



## chelle0216

Missshiv said:
			
		

> Last nights "drinks with friends" outfit with nude patent bianca 140 (excuse the puppy in the second pic lol)



Sexy outfit!! Love the lil puppy hehe..  so cute!


----------



## chelle0216

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Dinner look. Wearing my cheetah print Lady Claudes:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Gorgeous! Your Lady Claudes are super hot! I need one on in my life..


----------



## chelle0216

hannahc123 said:
			
		

> At a party wearing my new Favorita and Dolce and Gabbana dress.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/me2ms.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Love the D&G dress paired with Favorita! Gorgeous!


----------



## fumi

chelle0216 said:


> Looking food fumi! I love the Zara dress with the hot pink Pigalle! Great combo!



Thank you chelle!


----------



## Missshiv

chelle0216 said:


> Sexy outfit!! Love the lil puppy hehe..  so cute!





cts900 said:


> Hot.  Hot.  Hot.





pixiesparkle said:


> your puppy is adorbs!





beagly911 said:


> Both you and your puppy are adorable!  Great look for drinks!






			
				Jönathan;21662099 said:
			
		

> Nice outfit!
> 
> Cute top!



Thanks for your kind words everyone


----------



## Missshiv

megt10 said:


> Cute outfit and puppy.


Thanks Megt10


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you for all the sweet comments! 


Today's look, with my nude Altadama 100:












More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:


----------



## Nadin22

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for all the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> Today's look, with my nude Altadama 100:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:




Very beautiful!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for all the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> Today's look, with my nude Altadama 100:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:


 Great look Elsie!!  Your dress is great!


----------



## kham

Couples' night out this weekend. Movie date with the hubby and friends.

Top: Velvet
Jeans: J Brand
CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato


----------



## cts900

kham said:


> Couples' night out this weekend. Movie date with the hubby and friends.
> 
> Top: Velvet
> Jeans: J Brand
> CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato



Great color!!!!!



Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for all the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> Today's look, with my nude Altadama 100:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:



Another fabulous and sexy dress for a truly fab and sexy woman!


----------



## beagly911

kham said:


> Couples' night out this weekend. Movie date with the hubby and friends.
> 
> Top: Velvet
> Jeans: J Brand
> CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato


 Great look!!  Hope you had an awesome time!


----------



## Elsie87

Nadin22 said:


> Very beautiful!


 


beagly911 said:


> Great look Elsie!! Your dress is great!


 


cts900 said:


> Great color!!!!!
> 
> Another fabulous and sexy dress for a truly fab and sexy woman!


 


Thank you, ladies! You're the best!


----------



## Elsie87

kham said:


> Couples' night out this weekend. Movie date with the hubby and friends.
> 
> Top: Velvet
> Jeans: J Brand
> CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato


 
Love those jeans with the nude PPs!


----------



## kham

cts900 said:


> Great color!!!!!





beagly911 said:


> Great look!!  Hope you had an awesome time!





Elsie87 said:


> Love those jeans with the nude PPs!



Thank you ladies! *Beagly*, we had a blast!!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for all the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> Today's look, with my nude Altadama 100:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:


 Love the dress Elsie. You look fantastic and the shoes are the perfect nude for you.


----------



## megt10

kham said:


> Couples' night out this weekend. Movie date with the hubby and friends.
> 
> Top: Velvet
> Jeans: J Brand
> CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato


 So cute and I love the color of the jeans and your top is so pretty.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

kham said:


> Couples' night out this weekend. Movie date with the hubby and friends.
> 
> Top: Velvet
> Jeans: J Brand
> CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato



Love this look!


----------



## 9distelle

Last week end look: Lady Gres 160 black nappa & Cavalli dress


----------



## heychar

9distelle said:


> Last week end look: Lady Gres 160 black nappa & Cavalli dress



They look fabulous on you


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

9distelle said:


> Last week end look: Lady Gres 160 black nappa & Cavalli dress



*9distelle* Perfection!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for all the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> Today's look, with my nude Altadama 100:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:



Cute look! I love your dress!


----------



## floridasun8

9distelle said:


> Last week end look: Lady Gres 160 black nappa & Cavalli dress



Love that look!  Dress is gorgeous and shoes are perfect!


----------



## beagly911

9distelle said:


> Last week end look: Lady Gres 160 black nappa & Cavalli dress


 Fabulous look!!!


----------



## dbeth

pixiesparkle said:


> Last night I attended the launch of Christian Louboutin's 20th anniversary LE capsule collection in Sydney and dinner with DF afterwards  . I wore my indigo ws opaco Fifi 100



You look gorgeous! Love the indigo---pretty color!



megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. The dress is DVF, bag D&G and shoes Fontanete 120 Python Impero.



As you know, Coral is one of my fav colors! Fabulous Meg!



kittenslingerie said:


> Manchons with Anthra skirt and Banana Republic top for dinner.



Love your skirt---you look beautiful!



fumi said:


> Party outfit last night:
> Zara dress and CL Hot Pink Pigalle Platos



Oh I love this look soooo much!!! And I love your hot pink Pigalle Plato. 



Elsie87 said:


> Dinner look. Wearing my cheetah print Lady Claudes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Gorgeous Elsie! I love anything with leopard!!



kham said:


> Couples' night out this weekend. Movie date with the hubby and friends.
> 
> Top: Velvet
> Jeans: J Brand
> CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato



Looking HOT Kham!!!! Love your bright skinnies and pigalle platos!




9distelle said:


> Last week end look: Lady Gres 160 black nappa & Cavalli dress



Beautiful distelle! Love your dress and the Lady Gres---they remind me of my Greissimos.


----------



## fumi

9distelle said:


> Last week end look: Lady Gres 160 black nappa & Cavalli dress



The shoes and dress look great!


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> Oh I love this look soooo much!!! And I love your hot pink Pigalle Plato.



Thank you dbeth!


----------



## 9distelle

heychar said:


> They look fabulous on you





CRISPEDROSA said:


> *9distelle* Perfection!!





floridasun8 said:


> Love that look!  Dress is gorgeous and shoes are perfect!





beagly911 said:


> Fabulous look!!!





dbeth said:


> Beautiful distelle! Love your dress and the Lady Gres---they remind me of my Greissimos.





fumi said:


> The shoes and dress look great!


so much for all yourwords!!:kiss:


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> You look gorgeous! Love the indigo---pretty color!
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, Coral is one of my fav colors! Fabulous Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your skirt---you look beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love this look soooo much!!! And I love your hot pink Pigalle Plato.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Elsie! I love anything with leopard!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking HOT Kham!!!! Love your bright skinnies and pigalle platos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful distelle! Love your dress and the Lady Gres---they remind me of my Greissimos.


 Thanks Beth, I am glad that you are back


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Thanks Beth, I am glad that you are back


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

9distelle said:


> Last week end look: Lady Gres 160 black nappa & Cavalli dress



Love the dress with the Lady Gres!!! 



Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for all the sweet comments!
> 
> 
> Today's look, with my nude Altadama 100:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog! :kiss:



Always looking great Elsie! 



kham said:


> Couples' night out this weekend. Movie date with the hubby and friends.
> 
> Top: Velvet
> Jeans: J Brand
> CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato



Love your jeans! 



hannahc123 said:


> At a party wearing my new Favorita and Dolce and Gabbana dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



You look FABULOUSSS! 



fumi said:


> Party outfit last night:
> Zara dress and CL Hot Pink Pigalle Platos



Love the pop of color from your pigalles!!!


----------



## megt10

9distelle said:


> Last week end look: Lady Gres 160 black nappa & Cavalli dress



Don't know how I missed this, you look fantastic. I love the dress and of course the shoes


----------



## kham

megt10 said:


> So cute and I love the color of the jeans and your top is so pretty.



Thank you!! I had second thoughts about the outfit but it worked out 



dbeth said:


> Looking HOT Kham!!!! Love your bright skinnies and pigalle platos!



Thanks Dbeth!!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Love your jeans!



Thank you! It's my first pair of J Brand and I love!!!


----------



## kham

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love this look!



Thank you!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Hey all, somber occasion but I still wore CLs 

Dress: Rachel Roy 
Shoes: Simple 85 black kid leather


----------



## beagly911

Choco, you looked lovely, I'm sorry the somber occasion.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> Couples' night out this weekend. Movie date with the hubby and friends.
> 
> Top: Velvet
> Jeans: J Brand
> CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato


Love the outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

9distelle said:


> Last week end look: Lady Gres 160 black nappa & Cavalli dress



Love the heels! I'm still waiting for mine =(


----------



## fumi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Love the pop of color from your pigalles!!!



Thank you!!  I liked the look of my pink pigalles with this dress better than my black pigalles because of the pop of color.


----------



## calisurf

You all look so lovely!  I'm enjoying all the color!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Choco, you looked lovely, I'm sorry the somber occasion.



Thanks beagly!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey all, somber occasion but I still wore CLs
> 
> Dress: Rachel Roy
> Shoes: Simple 85 black kid leather



Cute!!


----------



## 9distelle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Love the dress with the Lady Gres!!!





megt10 said:


> Don't know how I missed this, you look fantastic. I love the dress and of course the shoes





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the heels! I'm still waiting for mine =(


sooo much!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Cute!!



Thanks cris


----------



## chelle0216

kham said:
			
		

> Couples' night out this weekend. Movie date with the hubby and friends.
> 
> Top: Velvet
> Jeans: J Brand
> CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato



I love your whole outfit! The white top goes perfect with your jeans.. I love the color!


----------



## beagly911

The work outfit for today:

Dress: Calvin Klein
Shrug: Calvin Klen
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff
CL's: Purple Suede Rolando


----------



## megt10

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey all, somber occasion but I still wore CLs
> 
> Dress: Rachel Roy
> Shoes: Simple 85 black kid leather


 I am sorry for the somber occassion but you look lovely.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> The work outfit for today:
> 
> Dress: Calvin Klein
> Shrug: Calvin Klen
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff
> CL's: Purple Suede Rolando


 Love it Beagly!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Love it Beagly!


Thank you so much meg, pleats aren't the most flattering but the dress is ubber comfy!!!  And knowing I had a long day - I went for comfy!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> The work outfit for today:
> 
> Dress: Calvin Klein
> Shrug: Calvin Klen
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff
> CL's: Purple Suede Rolando









I love that dress and the Rolandos *beagly!!!*


----------



## stilly

kham said:


> Couples' night out this weekend. Movie date with the hubby and friends.
> 
> Top: Velvet
> Jeans: J Brand
> CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato


 
Such a cute outfit *kham*!!!
Love the nude Platos with jeans!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I love that dress and the Rolandos *beagly!!!*


Thank you stilly, they just seemed to work together!


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> Last week end look: Lady Gres 160 black nappa & Cavalli dress


 
You look so amazing in that dress and the Lady Gres *9distelle*!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> Party outfit last night:
> Zara dress and CL Hot Pink Pigalle Platos


 
I love your black dress and Pink Platos* fumi*!!!
So beautiful!!!


----------



## kham

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the outfit!





stilly said:


> Such a cute outfit *kham*!!!
> Love the nude Platos with jeans!!!



Thank you ladies!!


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> I love your black dress and Pink Platos* fumi*!!!
> So beautiful!!!



Thank you stilly!!


----------



## heychar

kham said:


> Couples' night out this weekend. Movie date with the hubby and friends.
> 
> Top: Velvet
> Jeans: J Brand
> CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato



You look so cute! Love those jeans with the nude Pigalles are they Purple or a Royal blue?


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> You look so amazing in that dress and the Lady Gres *9distelle*!!!
> Gorgeous!!!


Thanks so much *Stilly*!!


----------



## dianalondontv

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey all, somber occasion but I still wore CLs
> 
> Dress: Rachel Roy
> Shoes: Simple 85 black kid leather



absolutely beautiful, shoes complement such a feminine outfit and look. Di x


----------



## kham

heychar said:


> You look so cute! Love those jeans with the nude Pigalles are they Purple or a Royal blue?



Thank you!! The jeans are purple.


----------



## beagly911

Todays outfit

Dress: Ann Taylor
CL's: Nude patent VP


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Nude patent VP



Love Ann Taylor! One of my favs. You look classy Beagly!!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Love Ann Taylor! One of my favs. You look classy Beagly!!


 Thanks dbeth, I adore Ann Taylor!


----------



## chelle0216

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Nude patent VP



This is exactly how I'd wear my red dress! Nude patent goes so well.. Simple and classy! Love it.


----------



## martinaa

beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Nude patent VP


 
You look fab! I think red is a great color for You - IMO.


----------



## martinaa

kham said:


> Couples' night out this weekend. Movie date with the hubby and friends.
> 
> Top: Velvet
> Jeans: J Brand
> CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato


 
I love your outfit!


----------



## beagly911

chelle0216 said:


> This is exactly how I'd wear my red dress! Nude patent goes so well.. Simple and classy! Love it.


 Thanks chelle!


martinaa said:


> You look fab! I think red is a great color for You - IMO.


 Thank you martinaa!  I love red!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Nude patent VP


 You look gorgeous Beagly and red is such a good color for you.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> You look gorgeous Beagly and red is such a good color for you.


 Thank you meg!  I do love red!


----------



## Jönathan

Nice outfit!

That color looks great on you! 



beagly911 said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Nude patent VP


----------



## MrsHearnie

Out for my 4 year wedding anniversary dinner tonight. Wore my black skinny leg jeans with my nude Pigalle 100's & my Marc Jacobs Hillier Hobo bag


----------



## kittenslingerie

kham said:


> Couples' night out this weekend. Movie date with the hubby and friends.
> 
> Top: Velvet
> Jeans: J Brand
> CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato



Great outfit! I adore the top.


----------



## kittenslingerie

MrsHearnie said:


> Out for my 4 year wedding anniversary dinner tonight. Wore my black skinny leg jeans with my nude Pigalle 100's & my Marc Jacobs Hillier Hobo bag



I love those nude pigalles on you.


----------



## floridasun8

MrsHearnie said:


> Out for my 4 year wedding anniversary dinner tonight. Wore my black skinny leg jeans with my nude Pigalle 100's & my Marc Jacobs Hillier Hobo bag



You look great!  Comfy and chic. Love it!


----------



## phiphi

*i love all of these outfits - you are all so stylish!!! *

today's OOTD - purple patent ron rons


----------



## floridasun8

phiphi said:


> *i love all of these outfits - you are all so stylish!!! *
> 
> today's OOTD - purple patent ron rons



Beautiful!  Love the deep purple with your casual outfit.  Looks great!


----------



## martinaa

MrsHearnie said:


> Out for my 4 year wedding anniversary dinner tonight. Wore my black skinny leg jeans with my nude Pigalle 100's & my Marc Jacobs Hillier Hobo bag



So chic!


----------



## dbeth

MrsHearnie said:


> Out for my 4 year wedding anniversary dinner tonight. Wore my black skinny leg jeans with my nude Pigalle 100's & my Marc Jacobs Hillier Hobo bag



Love your skinnies with the pigalles!!




phiphi said:


> *i love all of these outfits - you are all so stylish!!! *
> 
> today's OOTD - purple patent ron rons




Oh dear lord Phi! The color on those are TDF!!! I love anything purple. And the way you can put an outfit together------PERFECTION!!!


----------



## MrsHearnie

kittenslingerie said:
			
		

> I love those nude pigalles on you.






			
				floridasun8 said:
			
		

> You look great!  Comfy and chic. Love it!






			
				martinaa said:
			
		

> So chic!






			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Love your skinnies with the pigalles!!



Thank you so much everyone  xx


----------



## buzzytoes

phiphi said:


> *i love all of these outfits - you are all so stylish!!! *
> 
> today's OOTD - purple patent ron rons


 
P can you please come to WY and teach me how to dress? LOL Love this and love the purple patent the most!!!


----------



## phiphi

floridasun8 said:


> Beautiful!  Love the deep purple with your casual outfit.  Looks great!



thank you florida!!



dbeth said:


> Oh dear lord Phi! The color on those are TDF!!! I love anything purple. And the way you can put an outfit together------PERFECTION!!!



i'm such a purple girl too! thank you so much dbeth!! you're so kind!



buzzytoes said:


> P can you please come to WY and teach me how to dress? LOL Love this and love the purple patent the most!!!



 buzzy - you are the sweetest! thank you so much!! purple patent is really deelish!


----------



## CocoB

phiphi said:


> *i love all of these outfits - you are all so stylish!!! *
> 
> today's OOTD - purple patent ron rons



Phiphi - your taste, your blog, amazing. I'm such a fan!


----------



## kham

martinaa said:


> I love your outfit!





kittenslingerie said:


> Great outfit! I adore the top.



Thank you both!


----------



## beagly911

Jönathan;21711409 said:
			
		

> Nice outfit!
> 
> That color looks great on you!


 Thank you so Jonathan!!


----------



## beagly911

MrsHearnie said:


> Out for my 4 year wedding anniversary dinner tonight. Wore my black skinny leg jeans with my nude Pigalle 100's & my Marc Jacobs Hillier Hobo bag


 You look wonderful, congrats on your anniversary!!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> *i love all of these outfits - you are all so stylish!!! *
> 
> today's OOTD - purple patent ron rons


 Absolutely gorgeous phi!!   - the purple is incredible!!


----------



## beagly911

Casual Friday

Sweater: Don't remember
Jeans: Levi's skinny
CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP


----------



## kittenslingerie

Those aqua water snakes are TDF *Beagly*! Beautiful


----------



## beagly911

kittenslingerie said:


> Those aqua water snakes are TDF *Beagly*! Beautiful


 Thank you so much kittens!!!  I absolutely love them!!!


----------



## Doglover1610

phiphi said:


> *i love all of these outfits - you are all so stylish!!! *
> 
> today's OOTD - purple patent ron rons



Don't you just love those purple patent Ron Rons? The color is simply gorgeous - glad I got a pair  You look great!


----------



## ilovekitty

IcookIeatIshop said:


> No wonder I hadn't seen any actions on the old thread. It's moved!
> 
> Here's me out to lunch and shopping with gf in my one and only 150mm :0P
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Your out shopping with those high heels!! Awesome lol
I love your outfit! What is your belt!??


----------



## Kayapo97

phiphi said:


> *i love all of these outfits - you are all so stylish!!! *
> 
> today's OOTD - purple patent ron rons


phiphi,

Love the purple Ron Rons beautiful colour, your whole outfit is so chic yet casual - you really know how to put together a classic look and you look FAB!


----------



## myminimee

megt10 said:
			
		

> Love those shoes with your outfit.



thank you, megt10!


----------



## myminimee

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Cute look!



thanks!


----------



## myminimee

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Cute look!



thank you!


----------



## myminimee

Nadin22 said:
			
		

> You look great!



thank you!


----------



## myminimee

partied in vegas last night in my dorepis.


----------



## akillian24

Fabulous shoes, fantastic outfit and I love the Bellagio!  



myminimee said:


> partied in vegas last night in my dorepis.


----------



## beagly911

myminimee said:


> partied in vegas last night in my dorepis.


 Cute, love the shoes!!


----------



## phiphi

Kayapo97 said:


> phiphi,
> 
> Love the purple Ron Rons beautiful colour, your whole outfit is so chic yet casual - you really know how to put together a classic look and you look FAB!



thank you so much Kaya! you're so kind!



Doglover1610 said:


> Don't you just love those purple patent Ron Rons? The color is simply gorgeous - glad I got a pair  You look great!



absolutely! the purple is just delicious - very vibrant! i'm glad we're shoe twins!! 



beagly911 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous phi!!   - the purple is incredible!!



thank you beagly! love your outfit too!!



myminimee said:


> partied in vegas last night in my dorepis.



great vegas outfit - perfect!


----------



## justpeachy4397

A couple photos from NeatBit.net


----------



## MrsHearnie

myminimee said:
			
		

> partied in vegas last night in my dorepis.



You look FABULOUS! Love the shorts


----------



## MrsHearnie

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> A couple photos from NeatBit.net



That colour shoe looks so perfect on you!


----------



## MrsHearnie

beagly911 said:
			
		

> You look wonderful, congrats on your anniversary!!



Thank you so much  we had a great night. I love your aqua water snake VP's!!!


----------



## beagly911

justpeachy4397 said:


> A couple photos from NeatBit.net


 Great look out on the town justpeachy!!!!


----------



## Jönathan

justpeachy4397 said:


> A couple photos from NeatBit.net



Super cute look! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## beagly911

On the way to the Tri-State Telecommunicators Banquet, honoring the first, first responders - 9-1-1--the calming voice admid chaos:

Dress: Maggie London
CL's: YoYo Zeppa Crimson with black lace






The YoYo Zeppas were on their maiden voyage and I lasted 6 1/2 hours, yippie!!  They were very comfortable and I got quite a few compliments!  Including one male co-worker!


----------



## kittenslingerie

beagly911 said:


> On the way to the Tri-State Telecommunicators Banquet, honoring the first, first responders - 9-1-1--the calming voice admid chaos:
> 
> Dress: Maggie London
> CL's: YoYo Zeppa Crimson with black lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The YoYo Zeppas were on their maiden voyage and I lasted 6 1/2 hours, yippie!!  They were very comfortable and *I got quite a few compliments!  Including one male co-worker!*


*
*
I bet you did, you look great!


----------



## kittenslingerie

phiphi said:


> *i love all of these outfits - you are all so stylish!!! *
> 
> today's OOTD - purple patent ron rons



Beautiful outfit, great paired with the purple pop of color.


----------



## megt10

justpeachy4397 said:


> A couple photos from NeatBit.net


 Love your outfit, bag and the background of your pic! Are you in the South End in Boston?


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> On the way to the Tri-State Telecommunicators Banquet, honoring the first, first responders - 9-1-1--the calming voice admid chaos:
> 
> Dress: Maggie London
> CL's: YoYo Zeppa Crimson with black lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The YoYo Zeppas were on their maiden voyage and I lasted 6 1/2 hours, yippie!! They were very comfortable and I got quite a few compliments! Including one male co-worker!


 Ok, you have gone from beautiful to STUNNING! I love the shoes with that dress Beagly. I agree the Yo Yo Zeppas are on of the most comfortable style CL shoes that I own.


----------



## Flip88

justpeachy4397 said:


> A couple photos from NeatBit.net



effortless yet chic


----------



## 9distelle

beagly911 said:


> Casual Friday
> 
> Sweater: Don't remember
> Jeans: Levi's skinny
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP





beagly911 said:


> On the way to the Tri-State Telecommunicators Banquet, honoring the first, first responders - 9-1-1--the calming voice admid chaos:
> 
> Dress: Maggie London
> CL's: YoYo Zeppa Crimson with black lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The YoYo Zeppas were on their maiden voyage and I lasted 6 1/2 hours, yippie!!  They were very comfortable and I got quite a few compliments!  Including one male co-worker!


Love the CLs with these outfits and so happy to hear that YoYo zeppas were very comfortable too in long time wearing!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Ok, you have gone from beautiful to STUNNING! I love the shoes with that dress Beagly. I agree the Yo Yo Zeppas are on of the most comfortable style CL shoes that I own.


 Aww meg, thank you so much for the sweet compliments!


----------



## beagly911

9distelle said:


> Love the CLs with these outfits and so happy to hear that YoYo zeppas were very comfortable too in long time wearing!!


 Thank you so much 9distelle, I was thrilled too for a first wear!!


----------



## Jönathan

beagly911 said:


> On the way to the Tri-State Telecommunicators Banquet, honoring the first, first responders - 9-1-1--the calming voice admid chaos:
> 
> Dress: Maggie London
> CL's: YoYo Zeppa Crimson with black lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The YoYo Zeppas were on their maiden voyage and I lasted 6 1/2 hours, yippie!!  They were very comfortable and I got quite a few compliments!  Including one male co-worker!



Gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

Jönathan;21734428 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!


 Thank you so very much Jonathan!!


----------



## phiphi

CocoB said:


> Phiphi - your taste, your blog, amazing. I'm such a fan!



thank you so much coco!!! 



justpeachy4397 said:


> A couple photos from NeatBit.net



adorable!



beagly911 said:


> On the way to the Tri-State Telecommunicators Banquet, honoring the first, first responders - 9-1-1--the calming voice admid chaos:
> 
> Dress: Maggie London
> CL's: YoYo Zeppa Crimson with black lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The YoYo Zeppas were on their maiden voyage and I lasted 6 1/2 hours, yippie!!  They were very comfortable and I got quite a few compliments!  Including one male co-worker!



you look so elegant!



kittenslingerie said:


> Beautiful outfit, great paired with the purple pop of color.



thank you kittens!!


----------



## megt10

Yesterday did some shopping and then out to dinner. I wore my Yolanda 100 mm in hot pink. They are really comfortable and easy to walk in. The skirt is Robert Rodriguez, top DVF, shrug Vince Camuto and the bag is BV.


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> thank you so much coco!!!
> 
> 
> 
> adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> you look so elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you kittens!!


Thank you so much phiphi!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterday did some shopping and then out to dinner. I wore my Yolanda 100 mm in hot pink. They are really comfortable and easy to walk in. The skirt is Robert Rodriguez, top DVF, shrug Vince Camuto and the bag is BV.


 Absolutely beautiful meg!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Absolutely beautiful meg!


 Thanks so much Beagly! I have been on a skirt kick lately .


----------



## amd_tan

megt10 said:


> Yesterday did some shopping and then out to dinner. I wore my Yolanda 100 mm in hot pink. They are really comfortable and easy to walk in. The skirt is Robert Rodriguez, top DVF, shrug Vince Camuto and the bag is BV.



So gorgeous!! I love the pink BV bag and the shoes! What a stylish look!
I am considering the exact same pair!! Did you take them in your CL TTS? Xo


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Yesterday did some shopping and then out to dinner. I wore my Yolanda 100 mm in hot pink. They are really comfortable and easy to walk in. The skirt is Robert Rodriguez, top DVF, shrug Vince Camuto and the bag is BV.



love this and the pop of colour is amazing!!


----------



## phiphi

today's work OOTD, with more pics here


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> today's work OOTD, with more pics here


 Lovely phiphi, I love the jacket and your red is TDF!!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

megt10 said:


> Yesterday did some shopping and then out to dinner. I wore my Yolanda 100 mm in hot pink. They are really comfortable and easy to walk in. The skirt is Robert Rodriguez, top DVF, shrug Vince Camuto and the bag is BV.



Spring perfection  I love the Yolandas on you, they look like candy!




phiphi said:


> today's work OOTD, with more pics here



Colorblocking! looks great!


----------



## dbeth

phiphi said:


> today's work OOTD, with more pics here



Gorgeous Phi!!! LOVE the red, it really pops!! Also love the necklace!!


----------



## dbeth

Went out Friday night for a neighbors 40th Bday party. I wore my favorite DVF wrap dress, I love this print!! Paired with Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

dbeth said:


> Went out Friday night for a neighbors 40th Bday party. I wore my favorite DVF wrap dress, I love this print!! Paired with Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch.



*stunning dbeth!!!!*


----------



## Faraasha

dbeth said:


> Went out Friday night for a neighbors 40th Bday party. I wore my favorite DVF wrap dress, I love this print!! Paired with Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## phiphi

beagly911 said:


> Lovely phiphi, I love the jacket and your red is TDF!!!!



thank you!!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Spring perfection  I love the Yolandas on you, they look like candy!
> 
> Colorblocking! looks great!



thank you!! i'm trying new things, including colourblocking.. 



dbeth said:


> Gorgeous Phi!!! LOVE the red, it really pops!! Also love the necklace!!



thank you dbeth.. and you, miss, are just amazingly beautiful. that dress is perfect on you. you were made for dvf wraps!


----------



## megt10

amd_tan said:


> So gorgeous!! I love the pink BV bag and the shoes! What a stylish look!
> I am considering the exact same pair!! Did you take them in your CL TTS? Xo


 Thanks so much amd_tan. I did take these shoes TTS even though I think NAP said to size up 1/2 size. I find them super comfortable and they are quicly becoming one of my favorite pairs.


phiphi said:


> love this and the pop of colour is amazing!!


 Thanks so much Phiphi.


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Spring perfection  I love the Yolandas on you, they look like candy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colorblocking! looks great!


 Thank you Choco. I am really loving all the bright colors this spring especially hot pink .


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Went out Friday night for a neighbors 40th Bday party. I wore my favorite DVF wrap dress, I love this print!! Paired with Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch.


 Already commented Beth but it bears repeating, OMG you need more of these dresses .


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> today's work OOTD, with more pics here


 Love it Phiphi. Color-blocking at its best and a stunning outfit as well. Every detail is perfect from the pearls offsetting the vest and button-down shirt to the pink blazer. OK, I am gushing, you get the point .


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> Went out Friday night for a neighbors 40th Bday party. I wore my favorite DVF wrap dress, I love this print!! Paired with Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch.



Gorgeous *D*, you look stunning!


----------



## dbeth

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *stunning dbeth!!!!*



Thanks doll!! 



Faraasha said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you Faraasha! 




phiphi said:


> thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!! i'm trying new things, including colourblocking..
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dbeth.. and you, miss, are just amazingly beautiful. that dress is perfect on you. you were made for dvf wraps!



Awww.   Phi you are too kind!!! 




megt10 said:


> Already commented Beth but it bears repeating, OMG you need more of these dresses .



Lol Meg, thanks!  I do have two others, but I can't remember the names of the print. But I love these so much that I wouldn't mind having a few more!




heiress-ox said:


> Gorgeous *D*, you look stunning!



Thanks heiress!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

megt10 said:


> Love your outfit, bag and the background of your pic! Are you in the South End in Boston?



Yes! Are you from the area?


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Went out Friday night for a neighbors 40th Bday party. I wore my favorite DVF wrap dress, I love this print!! Paired with Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch.


Gorgeous dbeth!!


----------



## beagly911

Todays work outfit:

Shell: Ann Taylor
Sweater: Apt 9
Pants: Ann Taylor (to be retired after today as I was pulling them up all day!! haha)
CL's: Teal Patent New Simple


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous dbeth!!



Thanks doll!



beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit:
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Apt 9
> Pants: Ann Taylor (to be retired after today as I was pulling them up all day!! haha)
> CL's: Teal Patent New Simple



Oooo, those teal patent New Simples are gorgeous! I really like NS---I only have one pair & they are comfortable!  And congrats----it's a good thing that you have to toss your pants out, right?!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Thanks doll!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo, those teal patent New Simples are gorgeous! I really like NS---I only have one pair & they are comfortable! And congrats----it's a good thing that you have to toss your pants out, right?!


 You're welcome!  I love the color of the teal ~ its incredible IRL!!!  I love both of my NS!!  Yes it is good that I've gone down another size!!!!  I'm putting them away for those "fat days"   Thank you so much for your sweet comments!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

dbeth said:


> Went out Friday night for a neighbors 40th Bday party. I wore my favorite DVF wrap dress, I love this print!! Paired with Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch.



you look fabulous!!!


----------



## dbeth

LouboutinHottie said:


> you look fabulous!!!



Thank you so much! Luvin your avatar!


----------



## Jönathan

dbeth said:


> Went out Friday night for a neighbors 40th Bday party. I wore my favorite DVF wrap dress, I love this print!! Paired with Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch.




Totally gorgeous!


----------



## Jönathan

beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit:
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Apt 9
> Pants: Ann Taylor (to be retired after today as I was pulling them up all day!! haha)
> CL's: Teal Patent New Simple



Lovely outfit!


----------



## megt10

justpeachy4397 said:


> Yes! Are you from the area?


 I lived in Boston/Brookline for about 10 years. It is my favorite city in the US.


----------



## megt10

justpeachy4397 said:


> Yes! Are you from the area?


 


beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit:
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Apt 9
> Pants: Ann Taylor (to be retired after today as I was pulling them up all day!! haha)
> CL's: Teal Patent New Simple


 Totally gorgeous and skinny. Time to go shopping .


----------



## dbeth

Jönathan;21746032 said:
			
		

> Totally gorgeous!



Thanks luv!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

dbeth said:


> Thank you so much! Luvin your avatar!



thanks girl!


----------



## beagly911

Jönathan;21746046 said:
			
		

> Lovely outfit!


 Thanks Jönathan, it is a a real honor for one of the few guys here to appreciate my outfits!!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Totally gorgeous and skinny. Time to go shopping .


Thank you so much sweet meg, DH and I are hitting Nordies Rack this weekend...I'll just say that I know where my loss is going and he's not happy!!!!:giggles:


----------



## jamidee

beagly911 said:


> On the way to the Tri-State Telecommunicators Banquet, honoring the first, first responders - 9-1-1--the calming voice admid chaos:
> 
> Dress: Maggie London
> CL's: YoYo Zeppa Crimson with black lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The YoYo Zeppas were on their maiden voyage and I lasted 6 1/2 hours, yippie!!  They were very comfortable and I got quite a few compliments!  Including one male co-worker!



YAY!!! Yoyo Zeppas!!!  They are gorgy!!!


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> YAY!!! Yoyo Zeppas!!!  They are gorgy!!!


 Thank you sweetie for a great pair of CL's that I will wear and treasure for a long time!!!


----------



## 9distelle

dbeth said:


> Went out Friday night for a neighbors 40th Bday party. I wore my favorite DVF wrap dress, I love this print!! Paired with Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch.


Totally flawless outfit &how Banane look on you, they remind me of my Lady Peep!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Thank you so much sweet meg, DH and I are hitting Nordies Rack this weekend...I'll just say that I know where my loss is going and he's not happy!!!!:giggles:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

phiphi said:


> today's work OOTD, with more pics here



I love this! Especially your pink blazer  you look fabulous.


----------



## dbeth

9distelle said:


> Totally flawless outfit &how Banane look on you, they remind me of my Lady Peep!!



Thanks 9destelle!!   That's one of the reasons I got them!! But I'm not a fan of 150mm heels, can't walk that well in them.


----------



## Obirinachi

phiphi said:


> today's work OOTD, with more pics here



You look fabulous! I wish I could wear such chic clothes to work.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Love it Phiphi. Color-blocking at its best and a stunning outfit as well. Every detail is perfect from the pearls offsetting the vest and button-down shirt to the pink blazer. OK, I am gushing, you get the point .



thank you so much meg!! i'm so honoured that you think so many good things about this!! 



beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit:
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Apt 9
> Pants: Ann Taylor (to be retired after today as I was pulling them up all day!! haha)
> CL's: Teal Patent New Simple



yay for weight loss!! means you need to go shopping for new pants!! 



LouboutinHottie said:


> I love this! Especially your pink blazer  you look fabulous.



aww! thank you so much louboutinhottie!!!


----------



## phiphi

Obirinachi said:


> You look fabulous! I wish I could wear such chic clothes to work.



thank you so much!!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> thank you so much meg!! i'm so honoured that you think so many good things about this!!
> 
> 
> 
> yay for weight loss!! means you need to go shopping for new pants!!
> 
> 
> 
> aww! thank you so much louboutinhottie!!!


 Thank you phiphi, I'm going to try this weekend but first goal is to get DH a suit (a little bigger!! ~ I think I figured out where some of my weight loss has gone):lolots:


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Went out Friday night for a neighbors 40th Bday party. I wore my favorite DVF wrap dress, I love this print!! Paired with Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch.


 
You look amazing *dbeth*!!!
What gorgeous legs!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit:
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Apt 9
> Pants: Ann Taylor (to be retired after today as I was pulling them up all day!! haha)
> CL's: Teal Patent New Simple


 
Love the outfit *beagly*!!!
The simples look great with those pants!!!


----------



## stilly

phiphi said:


> today's work OOTD, with more pics here


 
What an amazing work outfit *phi*!!!
Love your blog!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Love the outfit *beagly*!!!
> The simples look great with those pants!!!


 Thank you so much stilly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Yesterday did some shopping and then out to dinner. I wore my Yolanda 100 mm in hot pink. They are really comfortable and easy to walk in. The skirt is Robert Rodriguez, top DVF, shrug Vince Camuto and the bag is BV.



Love the heels and bag!


----------



## d00rvm

Was ready for dinner last night! Made a snapshot in our hotel room next to our wardrobe!
Wearing my Dolce & Gabbana little black lace dress, my Bianca CL's and my Celine Luggage.
@ Hotel Palais Namaskar in Marrakech, Morocco!
Had a great time / vacation here with my boyfriend! But unfortunately we are leaving tonight and we are going back to cold and rainy home sweet home; Holland!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the heels and bag!


 Thanks so much Lavender.


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1704327
> 
> 
> Was ready for dinner last night! Made a snapshot in our hotel room next to our wardrobe!
> Wearing my Dolce & Gabbana little black lace dress, my Bianca CL's and my Celine Luggage.
> @ Hotel Palais Namaskar in Marrakech, Morocco!
> Had a great time / vacation here with my boyfriend! But unfortunately we are leaving tonight and we are going back to cold and rainy home sweet home; Holland!


 What a gorgeous outfit and it look beautiful on you.


----------



## beagly911

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1704327
> 
> 
> Was ready for dinner last night! Made a snapshot in our hotel room next to our wardrobe!
> Wearing my Dolce & Gabbana little black lace dress, my Bianca CL's and my Celine Luggage.
> @ Hotel Palais Namaskar in Marrakech, Morocco!
> Had a great time / vacation here with my boyfriend! But unfortunately we are leaving tonight and we are going back to cold and rainy home sweet home; Holland!


 Beautiful!  Glad you had a great time, vacations never seem long enough!


----------



## GoGlam

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1704327
> 
> 
> Was ready for dinner last night! Made a snapshot in our hotel room next to our wardrobe!
> Wearing my Dolce & Gabbana little black lace dress, my Bianca CL's and my Celine Luggage.
> @ Hotel Palais Namaskar in Marrakech, Morocco!
> Had a great time / vacation here with my boyfriend! But unfortunately we are leaving tonight and we are going back to cold and rainy home sweet home; Holland!



Great outfit!


----------



## phiphi

stilly said:


> What an amazing work outfit *phi*!!!
> Love your blog!!!



thank you stilly!! and thank you for visiting my blog!! 



d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1704327
> 
> 
> Was ready for dinner last night! Made a snapshot in our hotel room next to our wardrobe!
> Wearing my Dolce & Gabbana little black lace dress, my Bianca CL's and my Celine Luggage.
> @ Hotel Palais Namaskar in Marrakech, Morocco!
> Had a great time / vacation here with my boyfriend! But unfortunately we are leaving tonight and we are going back to cold and rainy home sweet home; Holland!



great outfit!! hope you had a great time in marrakech!


----------



## phiphi

work today in j crew and wallis


----------



## d00rvm

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Beautiful!  Glad you had a great time, vacations never seem long enough!



Noooooo! I don't wanna go home! But we have to 
Thanks for the kind compliment


----------



## heiress-ox

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1704327
> 
> 
> Was ready for dinner last night! Made a snapshot in our hotel room next to our wardrobe!
> Wearing my Dolce & Gabbana little black lace dress, my Bianca CL's and my Celine Luggage.
> @ Hotel Palais Namaskar in Marrakech, Morocco!
> Had a great time / vacation here with my boyfriend! But unfortunately we are leaving tonight and we are going back to cold and rainy home sweet home; Holland!


You look gorgeous, love the outfit! Glad you had a wonderful vacation!



phiphi said:


> work today in j crew and wallis



Great outfit, so fresh! I love that necklace!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> work today in j crew and wallis


 You look great phiphi, your dress is so cute, love the colors!


----------



## dbeth

stilly said:


> You look amazing *dbeth*!!!
> What gorgeous legs!!!



Thanks Stilly!! 



d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1704327
> 
> 
> Was ready for dinner last night! Made a snapshot in our hotel room next to our wardrobe!
> Wearing my Dolce & Gabbana little black lace dress, my Bianca CL's and my Celine Luggage.
> @ Hotel Palais Namaskar in Marrakech, Morocco!
> Had a great time / vacation here with my boyfriend! But unfortunately we are leaving tonight and we are going back to cold and rainy home sweet home; Holland!



Hot! I love the lace on your dress!!!




phiphi said:


> work today in j crew and wallis



Oh Phi!! That dress is just GORGEOUS!!! I have always loved Paisley prints.


----------



## Jönathan

phiphi said:


> work today in j crew and wallis



So cute!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

phiphi said:


> aww! thank you so much louboutinhottie!!!



no problem


----------



## phiphi

heiress-ox said:


> Great outfit, so fresh! I love that necklace!



thank you heiress!!



beagly911 said:


> You look great phiphi, your dress is so cute, love the colors!



thank you beagly!



dbeth said:


> Oh Phi!! That dress is just GORGEOUS!!! I have always loved Paisley prints.



you are just so sweet dbeth! thank you!




			
				Jönathan;21763432 said:
			
		

> So cute!!



thanks tons jönathan!!!


----------



## stilly

phiphi said:


> work today in j crew and wallis


 
So beautiful *phi*!!!


----------



## stilly

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1704327
> 
> 
> Was ready for dinner last night! Made a snapshot in our hotel room next to our wardrobe!
> Wearing my Dolce & Gabbana little black lace dress, my Bianca CL's and my Celine Luggage.
> @ Hotel Palais Namaskar in Marrakech, Morocco!
> Had a great time / vacation here with my boyfriend! But unfortunately we are leaving tonight and we are going back to cold and rainy home sweet home; Holland!


 
Such a gorgeous look!!!


----------



## beagly911

Todays work outfit:

Shell: Classique Entier
Cardi: Yet another black Apt 9
Skirt: Ann Taylor
CL's: Nude patent VP's


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit:
> 
> Shell: Classique Entier
> Cardi: Yet another black Apt 9
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Nude patent VP's



Luv your blue skirt Beagly!! I really need to get some solid blues in my wardrobe, the color is just so pretty.


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Luv your blue skirt Beagly!! I really need to get some solid blues in my wardrobe, the color is just so pretty.


 Thank you so much dbeth, the skirt is blue and black - a color block skirt from Ann Taylor, once I tried it I had to have it...of course I tried a 10 first and it was a bit big so I got the 8....I haven't been an 8 since college and I was a 16 just over 18 months ago...WOW, it feels GREAT!!!!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> Thank you so much dbeth, the skirt is blue and black - a color block skirt from Ann Taylor, once I tried it I had to have it...of course I tried a 10 first and it was a bit big so I got the 8....I haven't been an 8 since college and I was a 16 just over 18 months ago...WOW, it feels GREAT!!!!




Omg-- I didn't know you were a 16!!! Wow--- you really have lost a ton of weight!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1704327
> 
> 
> Was ready for dinner last night! Made a snapshot in our hotel room next to our wardrobe!
> Wearing my Dolce & Gabbana little black lace dress, my Bianca CL's and my Celine Luggage.
> @ Hotel Palais Namaskar in Marrakech, Morocco!
> Had a great time / vacation here with my boyfriend! But unfortunately we are leaving tonight and we are going back to cold and rainy home sweet home; Holland!



Love the outfit especially your dress!


----------



## d00rvm

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Love the outfit especially your dress!



Thankssss


----------



## d00rvm

GoGlam said:
			
		

> Great outfit!



Thank you so much


----------



## d00rvm

phiphi said:
			
		

> thank you stilly!! and thank you for visiting my blog!!
> 
> great outfit!! hope you had a great time in marrakech!



Thanks phiphi!
We had a blast! We're a bit sad that we're back in rainy Holland
Vacations always go way toooooo fast!


----------



## d00rvm

stilly said:
			
		

> Such a gorgeous look!!!



Thank you stilly


----------



## Stina Lee

Hi all! Everyone is looking fabulous. I have been so busy the past few weeks traveling for work and traveling back and forth to the hospital to visit my grandmother, I've barely had a minute to myself. I'll be posting today's outfit shortly!


----------



## Stina Lee

phiphi said:


> work today in j crew and wallis



LOVE this look! I'm in J.Crew paisley today too!


----------



## Stina Lee

beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit:
> 
> Shell: Classique Entier
> Cardi: Yet another black Apt 9
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Nude patent VP's



LOVE that skirt Beagly!


----------



## Stina Lee

Today's outfit!

Jacket: Aqua
Blouse: Forever 21
Skirt: J.crew
Belt: J.crew
Shoes: camel décolleté


----------



## Nadin22

Stina Lee said:


> Today's outfit!
> 
> Jacket: Aqua
> Blouse: Forever 21
> Skirt: J.crew
> Belt: J.crew
> Shoes: camel décolleté



Very beautiful!


----------



## beagly911

Stina Lee said:


> LOVE that skirt Beagly!


 Thank you Stina, you look terrific!


----------



## Jönathan

Stina Lee said:


> Today's outfit!
> 
> Jacket: Aqua
> Blouse: Forever 21
> Skirt: J.crew
> Belt: J.crew
> Shoes: camel décolleté




Super cute outfit!


----------



## fumi

Stina Lee said:


> Today's outfit!
> 
> Jacket: Aqua
> Blouse: Forever 21
> Skirt: J.crew
> Belt: J.crew
> Shoes: camel décolleté



Super cute outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Stina Lee said:


> Today's outfit!
> 
> Jacket: Aqua
> Blouse: Forever 21
> Skirt: J.crew
> Belt: J.crew
> Shoes: camel décolleté



I'd totally wear this outfit!


----------



## stilly

Stina Lee said:


> Today's outfit!
> 
> Jacket: Aqua
> Blouse: Forever 21
> Skirt: J.crew
> Belt: J.crew
> Shoes: camel décolleté


 

You look gorgeous *Stina*!!!
Love it!!!


----------



## beagly911

Another CL day!!  hehe

Skirt: Ann Taylor (can you guess my other addiction?)
CL's: Fuxia Newton


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I have been a long time "lurker" on this thread, so I figured it was about time to post my own pics! Here's my contribution: 

Shoes: CL Mimminette in pink
Skirt: Jcrew
Top: Zara 
Bag: Alma in Citron

It's hard to see the red soles because they kind of blend into the orange of my husband's car!


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> I have been a long time "lurker" on this thread, so I figured it was about time to post my own pics! Here's my contribution:
> 
> Shoes: CL Mimminette in pink
> Skirt: Jcrew
> Top: Zara
> Bag: Alma in Citron
> 
> It's hard to see the red soles because they kind of blend into the orange of my husband's car!


 Fabulous look!!  Thanks for sharing and don't "lurk" anymore!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

beagly911 said:


> Fabulous look!!  Thanks for sharing and don't "lurk" anymore!!!



Thanks beagly911! I will now refrain from lurking! I was intimidated by how fabulous everyone else looks on this thread! 

You look great in your Fuxia Newtons and Ann Taylor skirt! I love pink shoes too, as you can tell!


----------



## dbeth

hellokatiegirl said:


> I have been a long time "lurker" on this thread, so I figured it was about time to post my own pics! Here's my contribution:
> 
> Shoes: CL Mimminette in pink
> Skirt: Jcrew
> Top: Zara
> Bag: Alma in Citron
> 
> It's hard to see the red soles because they kind of blend into the orange of my husband's car!




No more lurking!! You have fabulous style!! Luv the entire outfit, especially your top.


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thanks beagly911! I will now refrain from lurking! I was intimidated by how fabulous everyone else looks on this thread!
> 
> You look great in your Fuxia Newtons and Ann Taylor skirt! I love pink shoes too, as you can tell!


 Thank you hellokatiegirl!!  I love my newton's!!!


----------



## poppyseed

hellokatiegirl said:


> I have been a long time "lurker" on this thread, so I figured it was about time to post my own pics! Here's my contribution:
> 
> Shoes: CL Mimminette in pink
> Skirt: Jcrew
> Top: Zara
> Bag: Alma in Citron
> 
> It's hard to see the red soles because they kind of blend into the orange of my husband's car!


 
Beautiful, love the colours! Is your Alma epi? Is it the first yellow epi (not sure if there were more than one edition lol) I'm asking cause I was just on a hunt for some epi...ended up with Vanilla, but I have more on my wishlist!


----------



## phiphi

stilly said:


> So beautiful *phi*!!!



thank you stilly!



Stina Lee said:


> LOVE this look! I'm in J.Crew paisley today too!





Stina Lee said:


> Today's outfit!
> 
> Jacket: Aqua
> Blouse: Forever 21
> Skirt: J.crew
> Belt: J.crew
> Shoes: camel décolleté



thank you stina!! YAY! we are skirt twins!! love this outfit on you!! you look amazing!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I have been a long time "lurker" on this thread, so I figured it was about time to post my own pics! Here's my contribution:
> 
> Shoes: CL Mimminette in pink
> Skirt: Jcrew
> Top: Zara
> Bag: Alma in Citron
> 
> It's hard to see the red soles because they kind of blend into the orange of my husband's car!



yayaya! hello hello!! love this outfit - you look gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> work today in j crew and wallis


 Love it Phiphi.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit:
> 
> Shell: Classique Entier
> Cardi: Yet another black Apt 9
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Nude patent VP's


 Gorgeous look Beagly, I love the colors together and your legs look fab in that skirt.


----------



## megt10

Stina Lee said:


> Today's outfit!
> 
> Jacket: Aqua
> Blouse: Forever 21
> Skirt: J.crew
> Belt: J.crew
> Shoes: camel décolleté


 Love your outfit.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Another CL day!! hehe
> 
> Skirt: Ann Taylor (can you guess my other addiction?)
> CL's: Fuxia Newton


 Beagly I love the skirt with the shoes.


----------



## megt10

hellokatiegirl said:


> I have been a long time "lurker" on this thread, so I figured it was about time to post my own pics! Here's my contribution:
> 
> Shoes: CL Mimminette in pink
> Skirt: Jcrew
> Top: Zara
> Bag: Alma in Citron
> 
> It's hard to see the red soles because they kind of blend into the orange of my husband's car!


 So glad you posted your pic, this is such a cute outfit.


----------



## heiress-ox

Stina Lee said:


> Today's outfit!
> 
> Jacket: Aqua
> Blouse: Forever 21
> Skirt: J.crew
> Belt: J.crew
> Shoes: camel décolleté



Beautiful, I love this outfit!


----------



## DariaD

hellokatiegirl said:


> I have been a long time "lurker" on this thread, so I figured it was about time to post my own pics! Here's my contribution:
> 
> Shoes: CL Mimminette in pink
> Skirt: Jcrew
> Top: Zara
> Bag: Alma in Citron
> 
> It's hard to see the red soles because they kind of blend into the orange of my husband's car!




Awwww, I have the same top, we are top twins 
Beautiful outfit, I love your bag!


----------



## icecreamom

OOTD.
Occasion: Commencement Day, I'm officially a graduate!
Top and Skirt: Zara
Bag: Balenciaga LE Dark Violet with GH12
Shoes: CL Pigalle 100


----------



## fumi

icecreamom said:


> OOTD.
> Occasion: Commencement Day, I'm officially a graduate!
> Top and Skirt: Zara
> Bag: Balenciaga LE Dark Violet with GH12
> Shoes: CL Pigalle 100



Yay congrats! You look stylish


----------



## Faraasha

icecreamom said:


> OOTD.
> Occasion: Commencement Day, I'm officially a graduate!
> Top and Skirt: Zara
> Bag: Balenciaga LE Dark Violet with GH12
> Shoes: CL Pigalle 100



I agree with Fumi, quite stylish!..


----------



## floridasun8

icecreamom said:


> OOTD.
> Occasion: Commencement Day, I'm officially a graduate!
> Top and Skirt: Zara
> Bag: Balenciaga LE Dark Violet with GH12
> Shoes: CL Pigalle 100



Great outfit...including your cap. Congrats!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

icecreamom said:


> OOTD.
> Occasion: Commencement Day, I'm officially a graduate!
> Top and Skirt: Zara
> Bag: Balenciaga LE Dark Violet with GH12
> Shoes: CL Pigalle 100



OMG! First of all, congrats on your graduation!!

Second, you look gorgeous! Awesome! love your look hun!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

hellokatiegirl said:


> I have been a long time "lurker" on this thread, so I figured it was about time to post my own pics! Here's my contribution:
> 
> Shoes: CL Mimminette in pink
> Skirt: Jcrew
> Top: Zara
> Bag: Alma in Citron
> 
> It's hard to see the red soles because they kind of blend into the orange of my husband's car!



thanks for sharing! 
what a cute look!


----------



## beagly911

icecreamom said:


> OOTD.
> Occasion: Commencement Day, I'm officially a graduate!
> Top and Skirt: Zara
> Bag: Balenciaga LE Dark Violet with GH12
> Shoes: CL Pigalle 100


 Congrats!!  Great job!!  You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Thank you everyone for your compliments! 



DariaD said:


> Awwww, I have the same top, we are top twins
> Beautiful outfit, I love your bag!



Yeah! Top twins!   Thank you DariaD! 



poppyseed said:


> Beautiful, love the colours! Is your Alma epi? Is it the first yellow epi (not sure if there were more than one edition lol) I'm asking cause I was just on a hunt for some epi...ended up with Vanilla, but I have more on my wishlist!



Thanks poppyseed! Yes, my Alma is Epi. The color is Citron, which is a new color just released this spring by LV.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

icecreamom said:


> OOTD.
> Occasion: Commencement Day, I'm officially a graduate!
> Top and Skirt: Zara
> Bag: Balenciaga LE Dark Violet with GH12
> Shoes: CL Pigalle 100



Great outfit! I love the skirt from Zara! Congrats on graduation!


----------



## megt10

icecreamom said:


> OOTD.
> Occasion: Commencement Day, I'm officially a graduate!
> Top and Skirt: Zara
> Bag: Balenciaga LE Dark Violet with GH12
> Shoes: CL Pigalle 100


 You look gorgeous! I love the clutch with the outfit. I have been debating on the LE GH 21 city.


----------



## megt10

Tonights Shul outfit. Dress is DVF, bag Chanel JM Bowler and the shoes just arrive a couple of days ago Sylvia T-Strap Sandals. These were not the shoes I had planned for the dress but I hurt my knee and can't wear heels for a bit. They are dressy enough to be worn with most dresses though. I got these in a size 38. I normally wear a 38.5 or even 39. I tried the 38.5 but they were a little too big.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1704327
> 
> 
> Was ready for dinner last night! Made a snapshot in our hotel room next to our wardrobe!
> Wearing my Dolce & Gabbana little black lace dress, my Bianca CL's and my Celine Luggage.
> @ Hotel Palais Namaskar in Marrakech, Morocco!
> Had a great time / vacation here with my boyfriend! But unfortunately we are leaving tonight and we are going back to cold and rainy home sweet home; Holland!



 you look fabulous!!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous look Beagly, I love the colors together and your legs look fab in that skirt.


 


megt10 said:


> Beagly I love the skirt with the shoes.


 Thank you so much meg!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. Dress is DVF, bag Chanel JM Bowler and the shoes just arrive a couple of days ago Sylvia T-Strap Sandals. These were not the shoes I had planned for the dress but I hurt my knee and can't wear heels for a bit. They are dressy enough to be worn with most dresses though. I got these in a size 38. I normally wear a 38.5 or even 39. I tried the 38.5 but they were a little too big.


 Great look meg, I hope your knee heals quickly!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Another CL day!! hehe
> 
> Skirt: Ann Taylor (can you guess my other addiction?)
> CL's: Fuxia Newton


 

Love the pleated skirt and pink CLs *beagly*!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Love the pleated skirt and pink CLs *beagly*!!!


 Thanks stilly, wish I could rock the pleated skirt a well as you do...but you inspired me to get it!!!!  I love the feel and flow of the skirt and with the added pop of the fuxia CL's WOW!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. Dress is DVF, bag Chanel JM Bowler and the shoes just arrive a couple of days ago Sylvia T-Strap Sandals. These were not the shoes I had planned for the dress but I hurt my knee and can't wear heels for a bit. They are dressy enough to be worn with most dresses though. I got these in a size 38. I normally wear a 38.5 or even 39. I tried the 38.5 but they were a little too big.



Love the outfit! Gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the outfit! Gorgeous!


Thanks so much Lavender.


beagly911 said:


> Great look meg, I hope your knee heals quickly!


Thans Beagly I hope so too, I was rather unpleasant today at the thought of not being able to wear my shoes. We have the theatre tomorrow it will be interesting to see what I can manage. I dislocated my knee so it is going to take awhile. My DH was super sweet and told me to go and order some more cute flats


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. Dress is DVF, bag Chanel JM Bowler and the shoes just arrive a couple of days ago Sylvia T-Strap Sandals. These were not the shoes I had planned for the dress but I hurt my knee and can't wear heels for a bit. They are dressy enough to be worn with most dresses though. I got these in a size 38. I normally wear a 38.5 or even 39. I tried the 38.5 but they were a little too big.



Love your outfit! Great with the cute shoes!!


----------



## megt10

martinaa said:


> Love your outfit! Great with the cute shoes!!


 Thank you Martinaa.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Went to an annual zoo fundraising event last night with hubby. I wore an older Bebe dress, Coach bag, zebra metal necklace (for zoo theme), and archidisco's. The event is white linen/black tie and outdoors in the heat.


----------



## beagly911

kittenslingerie said:


> Went to an annual zoo fundraising event last night with hubby. I wore an older Bebe dress, Coach bag, zebra metal necklace (for zoo theme), and archidisco's. The event is white linen/black tie and outdoors in the heat.


 Terrific!  Beautiful outfit, DH looks very dapper also!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Thank you Beagly!


----------



## fumi

kittenslingerie said:


> Went to an annual zoo fundraising event last night with hubby. I wore an older Bebe dress, Coach bag, zebra metal necklace (for zoo theme), and archidisco's. The event is white linen/black tie and outdoors in the heat.



You look so pretty!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. Dress is DVF, bag Chanel JM Bowler and the shoes just arrive a couple of days ago Sylvia T-Strap Sandals. These were not the shoes I had planned for the dress but I hurt my knee and can't wear heels for a bit. They are dressy enough to be worn with most dresses though. I got these in a size 38. I normally wear a 38.5 or even 39. I tried the 38.5 but they were a little too big.



I think the sandals are perfect with this dress.  I also think the dress is perfect on you.  How is your knee, sweetie?



icecreamom said:


> OOTD.
> Occasion: Commencement Day, I'm officially a graduate!
> Top and Skirt: Zara
> Bag: Balenciaga LE Dark Violet with GH12
> Shoes: CL Pigalle 100



HUGE congrats!!!!! You look stunning!!!!



beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit:
> 
> Shell: Classique Entier
> Cardi: Yet another black Apt 9
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Nude patent VP's



I adore you in all this AT.  You are looking fabulous (and very happy).



phiphi said:


> work today in j crew and wallis



This necklace is TDF!!!!  I also really loved your pants a few days back.  I have been gone for a little bit.  What a treat to come in and admire your beauty and style.  



dbeth said:


> Went out Friday night for a neighbors 40th Bday party. I wore my favorite DVF wrap dress, I love this print!! Paired with Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch.



GEEZ!  You are ridiculously sexy.  Looking _unbelievable_!


----------



## floridasun8

kittenslingerie said:


> Went to an annual zoo fundraising event last night with hubby. I wore an older Bebe dress, Coach bag, zebra metal necklace (for zoo theme), and archidisco's. The event is white linen/black tie and outdoors in the heat.



Cute couple, great dress and fab shoes!    You guys look great!


----------



## cts900

kittenslingerie said:


> Went to an annual zoo fundraising event last night with hubby. I wore an older Bebe dress, Coach bag, zebra metal necklace (for zoo theme), and archidisco's. The event is white linen/black tie and outdoors in the heat.



You look beautiful!  I hope you had a blast.


----------



## cts900

Crappy pics but _finally _was in Loubs again this week so I snapped 'em anyway.  Red dress is Asos (with camel patent VPs) and the navy skirt is Anthro, tank/cardi are H&M (with nude Simple 100s).


----------



## heiress-ox

kham said:


> Couples' night out this weekend. Movie date with the hubby and friends.
> 
> Top: Velvet
> Jeans: J Brand
> CLs: Nude Pigalle Plato



Absolutely love this look, what heel height are your PPs 120 or 140?


----------



## kham

heiress-ox said:


> Absolutely love this look, what heel height are your PPs 120 or 140?



Thank you! They are 120's. I've been keeping an eye out for the 140's though


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Me trotting out today in my *Intern Flats*:

Top - Tommy Hilfiger
Jeans - Citizens of Humanity
Sunnies - LV Soupçon Rond in Honey Glitter
Bag - LV White Multicolore Sologne


----------



## kittenslingerie

*CTS* Thanks for the compliment. 
BTW I love the entire second outfit you posted, its adorable!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

floridasun8 said:


> Cute couple, great dress and fab shoes!    You guys look great!



Thanks!


----------



## fumi

cts900 said:


> Crappy pics but _finally _was in Loubs again this week so I snapped 'em anyway.  Red dress is Asos (with camel patent VPs) and the navy skirt is Anthro, tank/cardi are H&M (with nude Simple 100s).



Very cute! 




CEC.LV4eva said:


> Me trotting out today in my *Intern Flats*:
> 
> Top - Tommy Hilfiger
> Jeans - Citizens of Humanity
> Sunnies - LV Soupçon Rond in Honey Glitter
> Bag - LV White Multicolore Sologne
> 
> View attachment 1708912



So stylish! If LV your bag addiction brand?


----------



## kittenslingerie

Thanks Fumi! Love your avi.


----------



## cts900

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Me trotting out today in my *Intern Flats*:
> 
> Top - Tommy Hilfiger
> Jeans - Citizens of Humanity
> Sunnies - LV Soupçon Rond in Honey Glitter
> Bag - LV White Multicolore Sologne
> 
> View attachment 1708912



You look fantastic head to toes....



kittenslingerie said:


> *CTS* Thanks for the compliment.
> BTW I love the entire second outfit you posted, its adorable!!



You are very sweet. Thank you :kiss:.



fumi said:


> Very cute!



Thanks, hun!  I appreciate that.


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> I think the sandals are perfect with this dress. I also think the dress is perfect on you. How is your knee, sweetie?
> 
> 
> 
> HUGE congrats!!!!! You look stunning!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I adore you in all this AT. You are looking fabulous (and very happy).
> 
> 
> 
> This necklace is TDF!!!! I also really loved your pants a few days back. I have been gone for a little bit. What a treat to come in and admire your beauty and style.
> 
> 
> 
> GEEZ! You are ridiculously sexy. Looking _unbelievable_!


 Thank you so much cts!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Crappy pics but _finally _was in Loubs again this week so I snapped 'em anyway. Red dress is Asos (with camel patent VPs) and the navy skirt is Anthro, tank/cardi are H&M (with nude Simple 100s).


 You look FABULOUS cts!!!  The ASOS dress is gorgeous!!


----------



## beagly911

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Me trotting out today in my *Intern Flats*:
> 
> Top - Tommy Hilfiger
> Jeans - Citizens of Humanity
> Sunnies - LV Soupçon Rond in Honey Glitter
> Bag - LV White Multicolore Sologne
> 
> View attachment 1708912


 Great look CEC!!  You always look so chic and put together!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cts900 said:


> You look fantastic head to toes....



Thanks CTS! you're always so kind!



fumi said:


> Very cute!
> 
> So stylish! If LV your bag addiction brand?



haha thanks Fumi! Yes, I have a soft spot for LV 
Although these days, I rarely buy anything... 



beagly911 said:


> Great look CEC!!  You always look so chic and put together!



Thank you for your kind words Beagly!!! Have a good weekend!


----------



## Nolia

*
Outfit 1: Yesterday night, out with the ladies. 
Top - H&M "Today's Oufit" tanktop
Skirt - H&M Basic Black Pencil
Jacket - Danier Leather
Shoes: Lucifer Bows 120mm

Outfit 2: Tonight at a friend's birthday dinner.
Dress: Costa Blanca Printed Belted Dress
Shoes: Nude Maggies 160mm

*


----------



## fumi

Nolia said:


> *
> Outfit 1: Yesterday night, out with the ladies.
> Top - H&M "Today's Oufit" tanktop
> Skirt - H&M Basic Black Pencil
> Jacket - Danier Leather
> Shoes: Lucifer Bows 120mm
> 
> Outfit 2: Tonight at a friend's birthday dinner.
> Dress: Costa Blanca Printed Belted Dress
> Shoes: Nude Maggies 160mm
> 
> *



Your outfits are so cute. You should post in this thread more!  And of course, I love love your shoes! The Lucifer Bows and the Nude Maggies are the shoes that got away


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Me trotting out today in my *Intern Flats*:
> 
> Top - Tommy Hilfiger
> Jeans - Citizens of Humanity
> Sunnies - LV Soupçon Rond in Honey Glitter
> Bag - LV White Multicolore Sologne
> 
> View attachment 1708912





so hip and creative!! love your mixtures with color, and it's nice to see some LV multicolore


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> *
> Outfit 1: Yesterday night, out with the ladies.
> Top - H&M "Today's Oufit" tanktop
> Skirt - H&M Basic Black Pencil
> Jacket - Danier Leather
> Shoes: Lucifer Bows 120mm
> 
> Outfit 2: Tonight at a friend's birthday dinner.
> Dress: Costa Blanca Printed Belted Dress
> Shoes: Nude Maggies 160mm
> 
> *


 You look great!!!  I love the Costa Blanca dress!!


----------



## megt10

kittenslingerie said:


> Went to an annual zoo fundraising event last night with hubby. I wore an older Bebe dress, Coach bag, zebra metal necklace (for zoo theme), and archidisco's. The event is white linen/black tie and outdoors in the heat.



Great outfit and I love the shoes.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> I think the sandals are perfect with this dress.  I also think the dress is perfect on you.  How is your knee, sweetie?
> 
> 
> 
> HUGE congrats!!!!! You look stunning!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I adore you in all this AT.  You are looking fabulous (and very happy).
> 
> 
> 
> This necklace is TDF!!!!  I also really loved your pants a few days back.  I have been gone for a little bit.  What a treat to come in and admire your beauty and style.
> 
> 
> 
> GEEZ!  You are ridiculously sexy.  Looking _unbelievable_!



Thank you so much CTS you are always so kind. My knee feels better today. It is a chronic problem so I am now somewhat use to it. I was able to wear a very small heel to the theatre tonight, told DH they were practically flats. He was not pleased but didn't give me too much grief since I agreed to bring flats and leave them in the car just in case. I will post pics later today.


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Me trotting out today in my *Intern Flats*:
> 
> Top - Tommy Hilfiger
> Jeans - Citizens of Humanity
> Sunnies - LV Soupçon Rond in Honey Glitter
> Bag - LV White Multicolore Sologne
> 
> View attachment 1708912



You look great, the flats are adorable.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Crappy pics but _finally _was in Loubs again this week so I snapped 'em anyway.  Red dress is Asos (with camel patent VPs) and the navy skirt is Anthro, tank/cardi are H&M (with nude Simple 100s).



Love both outfits CTS. I have been stocking up on skirts and cropped cardi's for summer. So loving the casual feminine look. Did I mention that you look fantastic? You do!


----------



## stilly

kittenslingerie said:


> Went to an annual zoo fundraising event last night with hubby. I wore an older Bebe dress, Coach bag, zebra metal necklace (for zoo theme), and archidisco's. The event is white linen/black tie and outdoors in the heat.


 
Such a gorgeous look *kittens*!!!
Love it!!!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> You look FABULOUS cts!!!  The ASOS dress is gorgeous!!



Thanks, *beagly*!  The dress is so much prettier than my silly camera can capture.  It is also a deeper red than the color shows.  I love it!  



megt10 said:


> Love both outfits CTS. I have been stocking up on skirts and cropped cardi's for summer. So loving the casual feminine look. Did I mention that you look fantastic? You do!



I am so happy to hear your knee is feeling better.  Can't wait to see the new pics!  Thank you for all of your kind words.  You always make me feel beautiful.


----------



## Nolia

beagly911 said:


> You look great!!!  I love the Costa Blanca dress!!



Thank you!! I love dark cool tones!!


----------



## Nolia

fumi said:


> Your outfits are so cute. You should post in this thread more!  And of course, I love love your shoes! The Lucifer Bows and the Nude Maggies are the shoes that got away



 I wish I could have more occasions to wear my babies to post more!!  It's only warming up now where I live!! =D


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nolia said:


> *
> Outfit 1: Yesterday night, out with the ladies.
> Top - H&M "Today's Oufit" tanktop
> Skirt - H&M Basic Black Pencil
> Jacket - Danier Leather
> Shoes: Lucifer Bows 120mm
> 
> Outfit 2: Tonight at a friend's birthday dinner.
> Dress: Costa Blanca Printed Belted Dress
> Shoes: Nude Maggies 160mm
> 
> *



love the outfits


----------



## hellokatiegirl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Me trotting out today in my *Intern Flats*:
> 
> Top - Tommy Hilfiger
> Jeans - Citizens of Humanity
> Sunnies - LV Soupçon Rond in Honey Glitter
> Bag - LV White Multicolore Sologne
> 
> View attachment 1708912



Very cool outfit, you wear the Intern flats well. I love how you put this together!



Nolia said:


> *
> Outfit 1: Yesterday night, out with the ladies.
> Top - H&M "Today's Oufit" tanktop
> Skirt - H&M Basic Black Pencil
> Jacket - Danier Leather
> Shoes: Lucifer Bows 120mm
> 
> Outfit 2: Tonight at a friend's birthday dinner.
> Dress: Costa Blanca Printed Belted Dress
> Shoes: Nude Maggies 160mm
> 
> *



Great outfits! I love the Lucifer Bows!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Thanks, *beagly*! The dress is so much prettier than my silly camera can capture. It is also a deeper red than the color shows. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy to hear your knee is feeling better. Can't wait to see the new pics! Thank you for all of your kind words. You always make me feel beautiful.


 Thank you CTS. You should always feel beautiful because you are as well as being exceedingly kind and thoughtful.


----------



## megt10

Here is what I wore to the theatre Saturday night. I had overlooked my Treil 70 Crepe when searching for shoes that didn't make my knee hurt more. These were like wearing flats at least for me  The dress is Adrianna Papell, I added a shrug by Donna Ricco and my clutch is Lambertson Truex. The belt that came with the dress was defective and so I added a pink belt for an extra pop of color.


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> Here is what I wore to the theatre Saturday night. I had overlooked my Treil 70 Crepe when searching for shoes that didn't make my knee hurt more. These were like wearing flats at least for me  The dress is Adrianna Papell, I added a shrug by Donna Ricco and my clutch is Lambertson Truex. The belt that came with the dress was defective and so I added a pink belt for an extra pop of color.



You look very classy, Meg!


----------



## megt10

fumi said:


> You look very classy, Meg!


 Thank you Fumi. My DH was unhappy that I wore any heels but really liked the look so didn't give me much grief .


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Here is what I wore to the theatre Saturday night. I had overlooked my Treil 70 Crepe when searching for shoes that didn't make my knee hurt more. These were like wearing flats at least for me  The dress is Adrianna Papell, I added a shrug by Donna Ricco and my clutch is Lambertson Truex. The belt that came with the dress was defective and so I added a pink belt for an extra pop of color.


 Lovely meg!  I have the same dress  just with purple under the windowpanes!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Lovely meg! I have the same dress just with purple under the windowpanes!


 Thanks Beagly, I remember you posting that one and it looked so good on you. I got this one from Rue for such a great price and think it is so flattering that I bought the purple one with the v-neck from Nordstrom. It should arrive this week. .


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Here is what I wore to the theatre Saturday night. I had overlooked my Treil 70 Crepe when searching for shoes that didn't make my knee hurt more. These were like wearing flats at least for me  The dress is Adrianna Papell, I added a shrug by Donna Ricco and my clutch is Lambertson Truex. The belt that came with the dress was defective and so I added a pink belt for an extra pop of color.


 

I LOVE the belt you added.  You look so beautiful, meg.  I mean really, truly flat out lovely.  Your light shines from inside.  We are all lucky to see it in here .


----------



## Missshiv

Last nights outfit wearing my Spiked Pigalles


----------



## chanel*liz

Missshiv said:


> Last nights outfit wearing my Spiked Pigalles



you are beautiful, i love your dress


----------



## CocoB

Missshiv said:


> Last nights outfit wearing my Spiked Pigalles



Love this!


----------



## fumi

Missshiv said:


> Last nights outfit wearing my Spiked Pigalles



Spiked pigalles are awesome!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hellokatiegirl said:


> Very cool outfit, you wear the Intern flats well. I love how you put this together!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfits! I love the Lucifer Bows!





LamborghiniGirl said:


> so hip and creative!! love your mixtures with color, and it's nice to see some LV multicolore





megt10 said:


> You look great, the flats are adorable.



THanks again ladies


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Missshiv said:


> Last nights outfit wearing my Spiked Pigalles



Oooh you look great, love the pop of color from your skirt!!! 



megt10 said:


> Here is what I wore to the theatre Saturday night. I had overlooked my Treil 70 Crepe when searching for shoes that didn't make my knee hurt more. These were like wearing flats at least for me  The dress is Adrianna Papell, I added a shrug by Donna Ricco and my clutch is Lambertson Truex. The belt that came with the dress was defective and so I added a pink belt for an extra pop of color.



You look FAB Meg! Love the shoes, dress, belt, clutch - everything!!!
Lambertson Truex made some great bags, too bad they sorta went outta business... but at least they're working together with Tiffany & Co's handbags these days which I think are gorgeous too!



Nolia said:


> *
> Outfit 1: Yesterday night, out with the ladies.
> Top - H&M "Today's Oufit" tanktop
> Skirt - H&M Basic Black Pencil
> Jacket - Danier Leather
> Shoes: Lucifer Bows 120mm
> 
> Outfit 2: Tonight at a friend's birthday dinner.
> Dress: Costa Blanca Printed Belted Dress
> Shoes: Nude Maggies 160mm
> 
> *



Looking great as usual Nolia! Your legs are.....


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Thanks Beagly, I remember you posting that one and it looked so good on you. I got this one from Rue for such a great price and think it is so flattering that I bought the purple one with the v-neck from Nordstrom. It should arrive this week. .


I can't wait to see the new one, I just love the way her dresses fit!


----------



## beagly911

Missshiv said:


> Last nights outfit wearing my Spiked Pigalles


 Gorgeous!  I love the color!  And your CL's are beautiful!


----------



## Dianabanana12

Missshiv said:


> Last nights outfit wearing my Spiked Pigalles



 Love the spiked Pigalles you look awesome!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Here is what I wore to the theatre Saturday night. I had overlooked my Treil 70 Crepe when searching for shoes that didn't make my knee hurt more. These were like wearing flats at least for me  The dress is Adrianna Papell, I added a shrug by Donna Ricco and my clutch is Lambertson Truex. The belt that came with the dress was defective and so I added a pink belt for an extra pop of color.


 
Love the outfit *meg*!!!
That dress and those CLs look amazing on you!!!


----------



## Nolia

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oooh you look great, love the pop of color from your skirt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look FAB Meg! Love the shoes, dress, belt, clutch - everything!!!
> Lambertson Truex made some great bags, too bad they sorta went outta business... but at least they're working together with Tiffany & Co's handbags these days which I think are gorgeous too!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great as usual Nolia! Your legs are.....



Thank you!~


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. Dress is DVF, bag Chanel JM Bowler and the shoes just arrive a couple of days ago Sylvia T-Strap Sandals. These were not the shoes I had planned for the dress but I hurt my knee and can't wear heels for a bit. They are dressy enough to be worn with most dresses though. I got these in a size 38. I normally wear a 38.5 or even 39. I tried the 38.5 but they were a little too big.



Another fab DVF dress Meg!!  You look gorgeous! Also love your Chanel........when you are ready to sell it........ 



kittenslingerie said:


> Went to an annual zoo fundraising event last night with hubby. I wore an older Bebe dress, Coach bag, zebra metal necklace (for zoo theme), and archidisco's. The event is white linen/black tie and outdoors in the heat.



You are gorgeous kittenslingerie!! You guys look very cute for the event. Luv your white dress!



cts900 said:


> I think the sandals are perfect with this dress.  I also think the dress is perfect on you.  How is your knee, sweetie?
> 
> 
> 
> HUGE congrats!!!!! You look stunning!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I adore you in all this AT.  You are looking fabulous (and very happy).
> 
> 
> 
> This necklace is TDF!!!!  I also really loved your pants a few days back.  I have been gone for a little bit.  What a treat to come in and admire your beauty and style.
> 
> 
> 
> GEEZ!  You are ridiculously sexy.  Looking _unbelievable_!



Oh doll, you are just to kind. Thank you so much.   YOU my dear are looking fabulous in that red hot dress!! 



cts900 said:


> Crappy pics but _finally _was in Loubs again this week so I snapped 'em anyway.  Red dress is Asos (with camel patent VPs) and the navy skirt is Anthro, tank/cardi are H&M (with nude Simple 100s).



  Look at your figure in that red dress!!!  HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




CEC.LV4eva said:


> Me trotting out today in my *Intern Flats*:
> 
> Top - Tommy Hilfiger
> Jeans - Citizens of Humanity
> Sunnies - LV Soupçon Rond in Honey Glitter
> Bag - LV White Multicolore Sologne
> 
> View attachment 1708912



CEC---this is soooo cute!! I love the different look, I am so use to you looking amazingly hot in your stilettos but you totally look like a doll in this outfit!




Nolia said:


> *
> Outfit 1: Yesterday night, out with the ladies.
> Top - H&M "Today's Oufit" tanktop
> Skirt - H&M Basic Black Pencil
> Jacket - Danier Leather
> Shoes: Lucifer Bows 120mm
> 
> Outfit 2: Tonight at a friend's birthday dinner.
> Dress: Costa Blanca Printed Belted Dress
> Shoes: Nude Maggies 160mm
> 
> *



Looking gorgeous Nolia!!! Love our Costa dress & both pairs of CL shoes!!!  Nude Maggies


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Here is what I wore to the theatre Saturday night. I had overlooked my Treil 70 Crepe when searching for shoes that didn't make my knee hurt more. These were like wearing flats at least for me  The dress is Adrianna Papell, I added a shrug by Donna Ricco and my clutch is Lambertson Truex. The belt that came with the dress was defective and so I added a pink belt for an extra pop of color.



 LOVE this look!!  I loved how you picked the pink belt, brings out the color of the bag even more!  I love this dress, it really looks FAB on you. Gives you great curves!!! 



Missshiv said:


> Last nights outfit wearing my Spiked Pigalles



HOTNESS!! Totally luv your dress, coral is one of my fav. colors! So jelly---I can't wear 120 spiked piggies.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dbeth said:


> CEC---this is soooo cute!! I love the different look, I am so use to you looking amazingly hot in your stilettos but you totally look like a doll in this outfit!



lol I'm usually pretty drab looking IRL. Most of my tPF pix are kinda like my fun dress up time so that I don't feel bad for ignoring some nice clothes that I rarely wear


----------



## dbeth

CEC.LV4eva said:


> lol I'm usually pretty drab looking IRL. Most of my tPF pix are kinda like my fun dress up time so that I don't feel bad for ignoring some nice clothes that I rarely wear



  Oh me too! I have two girls and I am not running around in CL & dresses during the week. That's only on the weekend nights. So I really look forward to playing around with different outfits, shoes and makeup when it comes to Fri & Sat nights!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Sorry for the general shout out, but everyone looks fabulous!!!!

I haven't been out in my loubies that often lately, but Friday night was my girlfriend's bachelorette dinner at Bazaar in the SLS Hotel. 

I'm wearing a beaded Parker tunic, American Apparel matte leggings, LV epi clutch and my beloved black/black Pigalle Spikes


----------



## beagly911

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Sorry for the general shout out, but everyone looks fabulous!!!!
> 
> I haven't been out in my loubies that often lately, but Friday night was my girlfriend's bachelorette dinner at Bazaar in the SLS Hotel.
> 
> I'm wearing a beaded Parker tunic, American Apparel matte leggings, LV epi clutch and my beloved black/black Pigalle Spikes


 Fabulous look and your CL's are prefect!!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> I LOVE the belt you added. You look so beautiful, meg. I mean really, truly flat out lovely. Your light shines from inside. We are all lucky to see it in here .


 Oh CTS, you are so kind thank you so very much .


CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oooh you look great, love the pop of color from your skirt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look FAB Meg! Love the shoes, dress, belt, clutch - everything!!!
> Lambertson Truex made some great bags, too bad they sorta went outta business... but at least they're working together with Tiffany & Co's handbags these days which I think are gorgeous too!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great as usual Nolia! Your legs are.....


 Thanks CEC, I love the clutch it is so well made and unique. I was really sad when they went out of business.


beagly911 said:


> I can't wait to see the new one, I just love the way her dresses fit!


 I can't wait either.  This dress just made me feel pretty.


stilly said:


> Love the outfit *meg*!!!
> That dress and those CLs look amazing on you!!!


 Oh thank you Stilly. I chose the dress around the shoes. They are the only heels that I can comfortably wear at the moment.


dbeth said:


> Another fab DVF dress Meg!!  You look gorgeous! Also love your Chanel........when you are ready to sell it........
> 
> 
> 
> You are gorgeous kittenslingerie!! You guys look very cute for the event. Luv your white dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh doll, you are just to kind. Thank you so much.  YOU my dear are looking fabulous in that red hot dress!!
> 
> 
> 
> Look at your figure in that red dress!!! HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CEC---this is soooo cute!! I love the different look, I am so use to you looking amazingly hot in your stilettos but you totally look like a doll in this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking gorgeous Nolia!!! Love our Costa dress & both pairs of CL shoes!!! Nude Maggies


 Lol, Beth. 


dbeth said:


> LOVE this look!! I loved how you picked the pink belt, brings out the color of the bag even more! I love this dress, it really looks FAB on you. Gives you great curves!!!
> 
> 
> 
> HOTNESS!! Totally luv your dress, coral is one of my fav. colors! So jelly---I can't wear 120 spiked piggies.


 Thanks Beth. The dress did make me look curvy and love it.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Here is what I wore to the theatre Saturday night. I had overlooked my Treil 70 Crepe when searching for shoes that didn't make my knee hurt more. These were like wearing flats at least for me  The dress is Adrianna Papell, I added a shrug by Donna Ricco and my clutch is Lambertson Truex. The belt that came with the dress was defective and so I added a pink belt for an extra pop of color.



i love this entire look, meg. the belt is a perfect touch.



Missshiv said:


> Last nights outfit wearing my Spiked Pigalles



so cute! that dress is amazing on you!



icecreamom said:


> OOTD.
> Occasion: Commencement Day, I'm officially a graduate!
> Top and Skirt: Zara
> Bag: Balenciaga LE Dark Violet with GH12
> Shoes: CL Pigalle 100



congratulations on your graduation!! you look so pretty!!



kittenslingerie said:


> Went to an annual zoo fundraising event last night with hubby. I wore an older Bebe dress, Coach bag, zebra metal necklace (for zoo theme), and archidisco's. The event is white linen/black tie and outdoors in the heat.



kittens, you are seriously one elegant and gorgeous lady!



cts900 said:


> This necklace is TDF!!!!  I also really loved your pants a few days back.  I have been gone for a little bit.  What a treat to come in and admire your beauty and style.



you are so kind to me, C. thank you my dear. 



cts900 said:


> Crappy pics but _finally _was in Loubs again this week so I snapped 'em anyway.  Red dress is Asos (with camel patent VPs) and the navy skirt is Anthro, tank/cardi are H&M (with nude Simple 100s).



love this!! the skirt is TDF. and you are rocking the loubs, lady.



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Me trotting out today in my *Intern Flats*:
> 
> Top - Tommy Hilfiger
> Jeans - Citizens of Humanity
> Sunnies - LV Soupçon Rond in Honey Glitter
> Bag - LV White Multicolore Sologne
> 
> View attachment 1708912



very chic! i love this "country club" look!!



Nolia said:


> *
> Outfit 1: Yesterday night, out with the ladies.
> Top - H&M "Today's Oufit" tanktop
> Skirt - H&M Basic Black Pencil
> Jacket - Danier Leather
> Shoes: Lucifer Bows 120mm
> 
> Outfit 2: Tonight at a friend's birthday dinner.
> Dress: Costa Blanca Printed Belted Dress
> Shoes: Nude Maggies 160mm
> 
> *



two very very lovely outfits nolia!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Sorry for the general shout out, but everyone looks fabulous!!!!
> 
> I haven't been out in my loubies that often lately, but Friday night was my girlfriend's bachelorette dinner at Bazaar in the SLS Hotel.
> 
> I'm wearing a beaded Parker tunic, American Apparel matte leggings, LV epi clutch and my beloved black/black Pigalle Spikes



you are so pretty! this is a great bachelorette party outfit! can't go wrong with spikes!!


----------



## phiphi

today in dvf and no. privés for a dreary rainy day. more pictures in the blog.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> Thanks CEC, I love the clutch it is so well made and unique. I was really sad when they went out of business.



Have you looked into Tiffany&Co's bags? I like them... The python and croc they use are really nice. Very classic designs 



phiphi said:


> very chic! i love this "country club" look!!



Thanks Phi!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

phiphi said:


> today in dvf and no. privés for a dreary rainy day. more pictures in the blog.



I love the red DVF dress to give some warmth and color to a dreary rainy day 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Sorry for the general shout out, but everyone looks fabulous!!!!
> 
> I haven't been out in my loubies that often lately, but Friday night was my girlfriend's bachelorette dinner at Bazaar in the SLS Hotel.
> 
> I'm wearing a beaded Parker tunic, American Apparel matte leggings, LV epi clutch and my beloved black/black Pigalle Spikes



You look fab Dezy!!! and your home is gorgeous!!!


----------



## fumi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Sorry for the general shout out, but everyone looks fabulous!!!!
> 
> I haven't been out in my loubies that often lately, but Friday night was my girlfriend's bachelorette dinner at Bazaar in the SLS Hotel.
> 
> I'm wearing a beaded Parker tunic, American Apparel matte leggings, LV epi clutch and my beloved black/black Pigalle Spikes



You look great! That's a very interesting looking hotel...


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> today in dvf and no. privés for a dreary rainy day. more pictures in the blog.


 Lovely look for a rainy day!


----------



## dbeth

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Sorry for the general shout out, but everyone looks fabulous!!!!
> 
> I haven't been out in my loubies that often lately, but Friday night was my girlfriend's bachelorette dinner at Bazaar in the SLS Hotel.
> 
> I'm wearing a beaded Parker tunic, American Apparel matte leggings, LV epi clutch and my beloved black/black Pigalle Spikes



Look at you Dezy! All hot & slimmed down after a baby!! You look beautiful! And I love your top. Gorgeous. And you know I love the spiked piggies----I wish he would make them in the plato!!



phiphi said:


> today in dvf and no. privés for a dreary rainy day. more pictures in the blog.




Phi--I forgot to ask you over in the DVF thread what shoes are these?? I love slingbacks!


----------



## phiphi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I love the red DVF dress to give some warmth and color to a dreary rainy day



thank you dear C!



beagly911 said:


> Lovely look for a rainy day!



thanks beagly!



dbeth said:


> Phi--I forgot to ask you over in the DVF thread what shoes are these?? I love slingbacks!



hi dbeth! they're the no. prive!


----------



## Jönathan

phiphi said:


> today in dvf and no. privés for a dreary rainy day. more pictures in the blog.



Phiphi, 

Absolutely gorgeous! I just love your style. I just pinned this look @ Pinterest!


----------



## 9distelle

phiphi said:


> today in dvf and no. privés for a dreary rainy day. more pictures in the blog.


Absolutely lovely style!!


----------



## heiress-ox

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Sorry for the general shout out, but everyone looks fabulous!!!!
> 
> I haven't been out in my loubies that often lately, but Friday night was my girlfriend's bachelorette dinner at Bazaar in the SLS Hotel.
> 
> I'm wearing a beaded Parker tunic, American Apparel matte leggings, LV epi clutch and my beloved black/black Pigalle Spikes


You look great *Dezy*! Your body is amazing for just having a baby, love the spikes & that parker tunic is amazing!



phiphi said:


> today in dvf and no. privés for a dreary rainy day. more pictures in the blog.


You look great, you can never go wrong with DVF!


----------



## hunniesochic

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Sorry for the general shout out, but everyone looks fabulous!!!!
> 
> I haven't been out in my loubies that often lately, but Friday night was my girlfriend's bachelorette dinner at Bazaar in the SLS Hotel.
> 
> I'm wearing a beaded Parker tunic, American Apparel matte leggings, LV epi clutch and my beloved black/black Pigalle Spikes


cute outfit.



phiphi said:


> today in dvf and no. privés for a dreary rainy day. more pictures in the blog.


you look fab!


----------



## hunniesochic

Missshiv said:


> Last nights outfit wearing my Spiked Pigalles


Sooo pretty!



megt10 said:


> Here is what I wore to the theatre Saturday night. I had overlooked my Treil 70 Crepe when searching for shoes that didn't make my knee hurt more. These were like wearing flats at least for me  The dress is Adrianna Papell, I added a shrug by Donna Ricco and my clutch is Lambertson Truex. The belt that came with the dress was defective and so I added a pink belt for an extra pop of color.


Looking lovely!



Nolia said:


> *
> Outfit 1: Yesterday night, out with the ladies.
> Top - H&M "Today's Oufit" tanktop
> Skirt - H&M Basic Black Pencil
> Jacket - Danier Leather
> Shoes: Lucifer Bows 120mm
> 
> Outfit 2: Tonight at a friend's birthday dinner.
> Dress: Costa Blanca Printed Belted Dress
> Shoes: Nude Maggies 160mm
> 
> *


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Missshiv

phiphi said:


> so cute! that dress is amazing on you!





beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!  I love the color!  And your CL's are beautiful!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oooh you look great, love the pop of color from your skirt!!!





fumi said:


> Spiked pigalles are awesome!





CocoB said:


> Love this!





chanel*liz said:


> you are beautiful, i love your dress





hunniesochic said:


> Sooo pretty!





dbeth said:


> HOTNESS!! Totally luv your dress, coral is one of my fav. colors! So jelly---I can't wear 120 spiked piggies.





Dianabanana12 said:


> Love the spiked Pigalles you look awesome!



Thank you all for your very kind words everyone! Dbeth I wouldn't be able to wear the 120s either, these are the 100s  !


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> i love this entire look, meg. the belt is a perfect touch.
> 
> 
> 
> so cute! that dress is amazing on you!
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations on your graduation!! you look so pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> kittens, you are seriously one elegant and gorgeous lady!
> 
> 
> 
> you are so kind to me, C. thank you my dear.
> 
> 
> 
> love this!! the skirt is TDF. and you are rocking the loubs, lady.
> 
> 
> 
> very chic! i love this "country club" look!!
> 
> 
> 
> two very very lovely outfits nolia!
> 
> 
> 
> you are so pretty! this is a great bachelorette party outfit! can't go wrong with spikes!!


 Thank you Phiphi. I liked the added color of the belt.


CEC.LV4eva said:


> Have you looked into Tiffany&Co's bags? I like them... The python and croc they use are really nice. Very classic designs
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Phi!


 No I haven't checked out their designs. Living in Ca. makes getting python which I prefer difficult since it is illegal to import it here. Of course that isn't impossible.


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Sorry for the general shout out, but everyone looks fabulous!!!!
> 
> I haven't been out in my loubies that often lately, but Friday night was my girlfriend's bachelorette dinner at Bazaar in the SLS Hotel.
> 
> I'm wearing a beaded Parker tunic, American Apparel matte leggings, LV epi clutch and my beloved black/black Pigalle Spikes


 Dezy you look fantastic.


----------



## phiphi

Jönathan;21816387 said:
			
		

> Phiphi,
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous! I just love your style. I just pinned this look @ Pinterest!



omg! that is SO cool and sweet of you!! thank you!



9distelle said:


> Absolutely lovely style!!



thank you 9distelle!



heiress-ox said:


> You look great *Dezy*! Your body is amazing for just having a baby, love the spikes & that parker tunic is amazing!
> 
> You look great, you can never go wrong with DVF!



thank you heiress!!! 



hunniesochic said:


> cute outfit.
> 
> you look fab!



thank you hunnie!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Sorry for the general shout out, but everyone looks fabulous!!!!
> 
> I haven't been out in my loubies that often lately, but Friday night was my girlfriend's bachelorette dinner at Bazaar in the SLS Hotel.
> 
> I'm wearing a beaded Parker tunic, American Apparel matte leggings, LV epi clutch and my beloved black/black Pigalle Spikes



Hey *A*, beautiful! You look adorable


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> Thank you Phiphi. I liked the added color of the belt.
> 
> No I haven't checked out their designs. Living in Ca. makes getting python which I prefer difficult since it is illegal to import it here. Of course that isn't impossible.
> 
> Dezy you look fantastic.



It's illegal here in Canada too... but there are ways lol... Well I'm sure your local Tiffany's would have the license to import python


----------



## dbeth

Wore my hot pink Pigalle Plato for the 1st time this past weekend! LOVE THESE!! I had such a hard time figuring out what to wear with them and for me, they looked best with skinny jeans. Paired with my Rose Vertigo Valentino bag & a perfectly matching hot pink stone & tulle necklace.


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> Wore my hot pink Pigalle Plato for the 1st time this past weekend! LOVE THESE!! I had such a hard time figuring out what to wear with them and for me, they looked best with skinny jeans. Paired with my Rose Vertigo Valentino bag & a perfectly matching hot pink stone & tulle necklace.



The PPs are so sexy, love how you wore them! I don't think I could do Pigalle 120, but these pics are making it that much harder for me to decide if i should get the decolette 100s or the PP 120 nude first, ahh!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Wore my hot pink Pigalle Plato for the 1st time this past weekend! LOVE THESE!! I had such a hard time figuring out what to wear with them and for me, they looked best with skinny jeans. Paired with my Rose Vertigo Valentino bag & a perfectly matching hot pink stone & tulle necklace.


 WHOA!!!  HAWT!!  You look great dbeth!!


----------



## cts900

dbeth said:


> Oh doll, you are just to kind. Thank you so much.   YOU my dear are looking fabulous in that red hot dress!!



You are so sweet.  Thanks, babe!  You look AH-mazing in the pink!!!!!!! You are such a hot, hot, hot mama!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Sorry for the general shout out, but everyone looks fabulous!!!!
> 
> I haven't been out in my loubies that often lately, but Friday night was my girlfriend's bachelorette dinner at Bazaar in the SLS Hotel.
> 
> I'm wearing a beaded Parker tunic, American Apparel matte leggings, LV epi clutch and my beloved black/black Pigalle Spikes



Sweet A, you look like a zillion bucks.  



phiphi said:


> love this!! the skirt is TDF. and you are rocking the loubs, lady.



I am so glad that you like the skirt.  My DH was not sure about it but I think it is growing on him.  I love it!  Thanks for being so kind.



phiphi said:


> today in dvf and no. privés for a dreary rainy day. more pictures in the blog.



This might be my favorite outfit of yours yet!  This dress is remarkable on you.  So flattering to your petite frame.  _Fabulous_.


----------



## beagly911

Todays work outfit (a new bra fitting is coming - you loose weight and the girls aren't looking so good or in the right place :lolots

Dress: Ann Taylor (big surprise haha) - acquired this weekend
CL's: nude patent VP's


----------



## dbeth

CTS---thanks again sweetie!!!  I just love these hot pink pigalles!!! 



heiress-ox said:


> The PPs are so sexy, love how you wore them! I don't think I could do Pigalle 120, but these pics are making it that much harder for me to decide if i should get the decolette 100s or the PP 120 nude first, ahh!



Thanks heiress! The pigalle plato are actually quite comfy, much more than the regular 120 Pigalle. It's just a tiny bit tight in the toe box.  Do you like a higher heel?? Then I say the Pigalle Plato. 




beagly911 said:


> WHOA!!!  HAWT!!  You look great dbeth!!



Thanks girly!!!!  



beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit (a new bra fitting is coming - you loose weight and the girls aren't looking so good or in the right place :lolots
> 
> Dress: Ann Taylor (big surprise haha) - acquired this weekend
> CL's: nude patent VP's



  The comment on your boobs!! 

My favorite bra is called Freya Moulded Plunge (they also spell it Molded) and let me tell you, the name fits the style very much.   The best uplift a gal can have!!!! I am wearing it in those photos.

Gorgeous dress, you look very very classy today!!!


----------



## cna

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Todays work outfit (a new bra fitting is coming - you loose weight and the girls aren't looking so good or in the right place :lolots
> 
> Dress: Ann Taylor (big surprise haha) - acquired this weekend
> CL's: nude patent VP's



I love the dress!  I stalked it at AT, but it never popped up on sale in my size. Looks great.


----------



## beagly911

cna said:


> I love the dress! I stalked it at AT, but it never popped up on sale in my size. Looks great.


 Thanks cna, when I tried it on I had to have it!!  I love it as the beige is a great compliment to my VP's!!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> CTS---thanks again sweetie!!! I just love these hot pink pigalles!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks heiress! The pigalle plato are actually quite comfy, much more than the regular 120 Pigalle. It's just a tiny bit tight in the toe box. Do you like a higher heel?? Then I say the Pigalle Plato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girly!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The comment on your boobs!!
> 
> My favorite bra is called Freya Moulded Plunge (they also spell it Molded) and let me tell you, the name fits the style very much.   The best uplift a gal can have!!!! I am wearing it in those photos.
> 
> Gorgeous dress, you look very very classy today!!!


Ok, girl, where do I find this awesomeness for the girls!!!    I don't want to become the old lady with boobs at her knees!!!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> Ok, girl, where do I find this awesomeness for the girls!!!    I don't want to become the old lady with boobs at her knees!!!



  Seriously, you are cracking me up! I about peed my pants with that comment!  Even if you did have boobs down to your knees, you would still look fabulous. All the weight you have lost is amazing!

Nordstrom would be the best place to try them on to see what size you are & to make sure you like it. They only make big sizes. Ebay is  the best price, but they sell fast, so be on the look out & maybe put in a saved search on your size. If you do that, make sure to spell it both ways. One search for 'moulded' & another for 'molded'. 

It's not going to be  the most comfortable bra in the world, but it's what I have found to be the most perfect in terms of uplift & comfort for an underwire pushup bra.


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> Wore my hot pink Pigalle Plato for the 1st time this past weekend! LOVE THESE!! I had such a hard time figuring out what to wear with them and for me, they looked best with skinny jeans. Paired with my Rose Vertigo Valentino bag & a perfectly matching hot pink stone & tulle necklace.



Woohoo you wore these! You look so hot in them, dbeth! 
How was the toebox?


----------



## fumi

beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit (a new bra fitting is coming - you loose weight and the girls aren't looking so good or in the right place :lolots
> 
> Dress: Ann Taylor (big surprise haha) - acquired this weekend
> CL's: nude patent VP's



You look great, beagly! Good luck on your bra fitting


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> Woohoo you wore these! You look so hot in them, dbeth!
> How was the toebox?



Thanks fumi!! Not to bad, just a bit tight, but not like the regular Pigalle. I luv these so much! Surprised at how comfortable they are. And u know that the color is amazing!! I saw a different hot pink at the boutique today & I didn't think they were nearly as pretty as our PP ones.


----------



## martinaa

dbeth said:


> Wore my hot pink Pigalle Plato for the 1st time this past weekend! LOVE THESE!! I had such a hard time figuring out what to wear with them and for me, they looked best with skinny jeans. Paired with my Rose Vertigo Valentino bag & a perfectly matching hot pink stone & tulle necklace.


 
Hot hot hot!!


----------



## Missshiv

dbeth said:


> Wore my hot pink Pigalle Plato for the 1st time this past weekend! LOVE THESE!! I had such a hard time figuring out what to wear with them and for me, they looked best with skinny jeans. Paired with my Rose Vertigo Valentino bag & a perfectly matching hot pink stone & tulle necklace.



I LOVE these! You look great!


----------



## Jönathan

dbeth said:


> Wore my hot pink Pigalle Plato for the 1st time this past weekend! LOVE THESE!! I had such a hard time figuring out what to wear with them and for me, they looked best with skinny jeans. Paired with my Rose Vertigo Valentino bag & a perfectly matching hot pink stone & tulle necklace.



Super cute!


----------



## dbeth

martinaa said:


> Hot hot hot!!



Thanks martinaa! I don't remember if I told you, but I love your avatar---the color is gorgeous!



Missshiv said:


> I LOVE these! You look great!



Thank you missshiv! 




			
				Jönathan;21831479 said:
			
		

> Super cute!



Thanks Jonathon!


----------



## beagly911

fumi said:


> You look great, beagly! Good luck on your bra fitting


 Thank you fumi!!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Wore my hot pink Pigalle Plato for the 1st time this past weekend! LOVE THESE!! I had such a hard time figuring out what to wear with them and for me, they looked best with skinny jeans. Paired with my Rose Vertigo Valentino bag & a perfectly matching hot pink stone & tulle necklace.


 Beth you look totally hot! I love the bag with the shoes.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

beagly911 said:


> Fabulous look and your CL's are prefect!!


 
thank you!!!



phiphi said:


> you are so pretty! this is a great bachelorette party outfit! can't go wrong with spikes!!


 
thank you so much! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> You look fab Dezy!!! and your home is gorgeous!!!


 
thank you!!



fumi said:


> You look great! That's a very interesting looking hotel...


 

thanks fumi, yes it is very uniquely decorated! 


dbeth said:


> Look at you Dezy! All hot & slimmed down after a baby!! You look beautiful! And I love your top. Gorgeous. And you know I love the spiked piggies----I wish he would make them in the plato!!


 
thanks dbeth! I'm trying, still have a few pounds to go before summer! 



heiress-ox said:


> You look great *Dezy*! Your body is amazing for just having a baby, love the spikes & that parker tunic is amazing


 
thank you!!!!



hunniesochic said:


> cute outfit.
> 
> 
> you look fab!


 
thanks hunnie! 



megt10 said:


> Dezy you look fantastic.


 thanks meg! 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hey *A*, beautiful! You look adorable


thanks cris! 



cts900 said:


> Sweet A, you look like a zillion bucks.


 thank you c! hope you're doing great! xoxo


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Beth you look totally hot! I love the bag with the shoes.



Thanks Meg!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

A pic from our engagement shoot yesterday  a few more pics on the blog!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

justpeachy4397 said:


> A pic from our engagement shoot yesterday  a few more pics on the blog!



What a great pic!!! congrats for your engagement!!! 



dbeth said:


> Wore my hot pink Pigalle Plato for the 1st time this past weekend! LOVE THESE!! I had such a hard time figuring out what to wear with them and for me, they looked best with skinny jeans. Paired with my Rose Vertigo Valentino bag & a perfectly matching hot pink stone & tulle necklace.



The shoes are just gorgeous! I'm sure they'd look great in a variety of outfits! I can't imagine them looking bad!!


----------



## dbeth

CEC.LV4eva said:


> What a great pic!!! congrats for your engagement!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes are just gorgeous! I'm sure they'd look great in a variety of outfits! I can't imagine them looking bad!!



Thank you CEC!  I think it's the color that threw me off, hoping to find something in my closet that works more than skinny jeans.


----------



## dbeth

justpeachy4397 said:


> A pic from our engagement shoot yesterday  a few more pics on the blog!



Omg, so cute! I love this pic!!! Gorgeous couple.


----------



## sammix3

justpeachy4397 said:


> A pic from our engagement shoot yesterday  a few more pics on the blog!



This is too cute!!!  Congrats!


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Wore my hot pink Pigalle Plato for the 1st time this past weekend! LOVE THESE!! I had such a hard time figuring out what to wear with them and for me, they looked best with skinny jeans. Paired with my Rose Vertigo Valentino bag & a perfectly matching hot pink stone & tulle necklace.


 
These look gorgeous on you *dbeth*!!!


----------



## Nolia

justpeachy4397 said:


> A pic from our engagement shoot yesterday  a few more pics on the blog!



Totally super cuuuuuuuuute!!


----------



## Nolia

Was looking for this thread earlier!!

*Top: Forever 21 - Sorry for mirror pic haha. Shirt says "Bold, Heroic, Brave, Fearless"
Bottom: American Eagle Jeans
Shoes: Black Nappa Madame Butterfly Booties 

Going to another forum meetup~*


----------



## fumi

justpeachy4397 said:


> A pic from our engagement shoot yesterday  a few more pics on the blog!



Aww you guys look so cute! 





Nolia said:


> Was looking for this thread earlier!!
> 
> *Top: Forever 21 - Sorry for mirror pic haha. Shirt says "Bold, Heroic, Brave, Fearless"
> Bottom: American Eagle Jeans
> Shoes: Black Nappa Madame Butterfly Booties
> 
> Going to another forum meetup~*



You wear these shoes very well!  They look adorable on you.


----------



## 05_sincere

Ladies you all look beautiful love the looks.


----------



## megt10

justpeachy4397 said:


> A pic from our engagement shoot yesterday  a few more pics on the blog!


 I love this pic! Congrats on your engagement you both are beaming.


----------



## justpeachy4397

megt10 said:
			
		

> I love this pic! Congrats on your engagement you both are beaming.



Thank you!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Nolia said:
			
		

> Totally super cuuuuuuuuute!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## akillian24

I got in to CL just about the time MBB were gone-gone. Boo!  
I'm absolutely obsessed with them and they look fantastic on you!  





Nolia said:


> Was looking for this thread earlier!!
> 
> *Top: Forever 21 - Sorry for mirror pic haha. Shirt says "Bold, Heroic, Brave, Fearless"
> Bottom: American Eagle Jeans
> Shoes: Black Nappa Madame Butterfly Booties
> 
> Going to another forum meetup~*


----------



## Nolia

fumi said:


> You wear these shoes very well!  They look adorable on you.



Thank you~  I love how comfortable they are!!  Soft like butter!!



akillian24 said:


> I got in to CL just about the time MBB were gone-gone. Boo!
> I'm absolutely obsessed with them and they look fantastic on you!



Thank you!! Sometimes I see some pop up on ebay!  Keep your eyes peeled!! =D


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> Thank you CEC!  I think it's the color that threw me off, hoping to find something in my closet that works more than skinny jeans.



Girl... This may so inappropriate but I'm so impressed with your donk! Hahah who even looks at the shoes with that hanging around!?


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> Thank you CEC!  I think it's the color that threw me off, hoping to find something in my closet that works more than skinny jeans.



I just got the Fluro pink and it's a more of an orangey shade... I'm wondering what to wear them with... Tempted to Try a black dress tonight. Hoping it looks ok


----------



## beagly911

justpeachy4397 said:


> A pic from our engagement shoot yesterday  a few more pics on the blog!


 Great picture!!


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> Was looking for this thread earlier!!
> 
> *Top: Forever 21 - Sorry for mirror pic haha. Shirt says "Bold, Heroic, Brave, Fearless"*
> *Bottom: American Eagle Jeans*
> *Shoes: Black Nappa Madame Butterfly Booties *
> 
> *Going to another forum meetup~*


 Love your MBBs!!


----------



## beagly911

Todays relaxed and casual outfit for going to see DH's Mom and then out for a quick Mothers Day dinner

Sweater: Ann Taylor
Jeans: DKNY
CL's: Teal Patent New Simple


----------



## AEGIS

finals are over and i finally had time to set up a blog!

here is a pic from my first post.  

Shoes: Pink Rolando
Dress: DVF Hatsu


----------



## pixiesparkle

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> A pic from our engagement shoot yesterday  a few more pics on the blog!



You both look so sweet!! Congrats on your engagement =)


----------



## StylishFarmer

AEGIS said:
			
		

> finals are over and i finally had time to set up a blog!
> 
> here is a pic from my first post.
> 
> Shoes: Pink Rolando
> Dress: DVF Hatsu



Great outfit! You look so polished yet comfortable


----------



## miss.SHOE

AEGIS said:


> finals are over and i finally had time to set up a blog!
> 
> here is a pic from my first post.
> 
> Shoes: Pink Rolando
> Dress: DVF Hatsu


your hair is to die for!


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> finals are over and i finally had time to set up a blog!
> 
> here is a pic from my first post.
> 
> Shoes: Pink Rolando
> Dress: DVF Hatsu



So glad you started a blog, I always love your outfit posts, this is such a cute look & your hair is on point!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> finals are over and i finally had time to set up a blog!
> 
> here is a pic from my first post.
> 
> Shoes: Pink Rolando
> Dress: DVF Hatsu



fabulous pic aegis! love your entire outfit! So chic! 



beagly911 said:


> Todays relaxed and casual outfit for going to see DH's Mom and then out for a quick Mothers Day dinner
> 
> Sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: DKNY
> CL's: Teal Patent New Simple



Looking great for Mother's day Beagly! Have a wonderful day 



Nolia said:


> Was looking for this thread earlier!!
> 
> *Top: Forever 21 - Sorry for mirror pic haha. Shirt says "Bold, Heroic, Brave, Fearless"
> Bottom: American Eagle Jeans
> Shoes: Black Nappa Madame Butterfly Booties
> 
> Going to another forum meetup~*



lol I was trying to read the sweater backwards but then realized you wrote it out on top! Sorry can't make it to the meeting again, I have an exam to prepare in a couple of weeks, so I'm using my vacation time to study 
Hope you and the other girls will have lots of fun!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> finals are over and i finally had time to set up a blog!
> 
> here is a pic from my first post.
> 
> Shoes: Pink Rolando
> Dress: DVF Hatsu


 Great look AEGIS!  ....now going to check out your blog!!!:doggie:


----------



## wannaprada

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms! It's been so long since I've been here. Everyone looks absolutely amazing! Here is a pic from last night: Double Voie with skirt by Plastic and top from Barney's.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ you look lovely, *wanna*! i love wearing grey/black and always try to add a pop of color. i will try to replicate this entire outfit ... thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## wannaprada

surlygirl said:
			
		

> ^^^ you look lovely, wanna! i love wearing grey/black and always try to add a pop of color. i will try to replicate this entire outfit ... thanks for the inspiration!



Why thanks Surly and you're welcome!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the moms! It's been so long since I've been here. Everyone looks absolutely amazing! Here is a pic from last night: Double Voie with skirt by Plastic and top from Barney's.




uhm...i LOVE!  good job staying around when you're banned


----------



## AEGIS

StylishFarmer said:


> Great outfit! You look so polished yet comfortable





miss.SHOE said:


> your hair is to die for!





heiress-ox said:


> So glad you started a blog, I always love your outfit posts, this is such a cute look & your hair is on point!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> fabulous pic aegis! love your entire outfit! So chic!





beagly911 said:


> Great look AEGIS!  ....now going to check out your blog!!!:doggie:




thanks ladies!  i was saying that you guys helped inspired me to start my blog   but i got edited. but yall did


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> uhm...i LOVE!  good job staying around when you're banned



Thanks Aegis! And you looked amazing in that pink! I would have never thought to wear those color shoes but you made it look great! As for my ban, while I haven't purchased any Louboutins in a few months, I've been on a crazy Manolo kick. I so need help!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Aegis! And you looked amazing in that pink! I would have never thought to wear those color shoes but you made it look great! As for my ban, while I haven't purchased any Louboutins in a few months, I've been on a crazy Manolo kick. I so need help!




is the BB [is that the style] more comfy than the pigalle?


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Wore my hot pink Pigalle Plato for the 1st time this past weekend! LOVE THESE!! I had such a hard time figuring out what to wear with them and for me, they looked best with skinny jeans. Paired with my Rose Vertigo Valentino bag & a perfectly matching hot pink stone & tulle necklace.





i love pink so i had to comment!


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> is the BB [is that the style] more comfy than the pigalle?



Yes and yes, without a doubt!


----------



## fumi

AEGIS said:


> finals are over and i finally had time to set up a blog!
> 
> here is a pic from my first post.
> 
> Shoes: Pink Rolando
> Dress: DVF Hatsu



You look great!  I love how you coordinated you look, and the pops of color with the hot pink!




wannaprada said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the moms! It's been so long since I've been here. Everyone looks absolutely amazing! Here is a pic from last night: Double Voie with skirt by Plastic and top from Barney's.



Very cute outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Here is what I wore to the theatre Saturday night. I had overlooked my Treil 70 Crepe when searching for shoes that didn't make my knee hurt more. These were like wearing flats at least for me  The dress is Adrianna Papell, I added a shrug by Donna Ricco and my clutch is Lambertson Truex. The belt that came with the dress was defective and so I added a pink belt for an extra pop of color.



I LOVE the dress!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

AEGIS said:


> finals are over and i finally had time to set up a blog!
> 
> here is a pic from my first post.
> 
> Shoes: Pink Rolando
> Dress: DVF Hatsu



The hot pink is pretty


----------



## beagly911

CEC.LV4eva said:


> fabulous pic aegis! love your entire outfit! So chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great for Mother's day Beagly! Have a wonderful day
> 
> 
> 
> lol I was trying to read the sweater backwards but then realized you wrote it out on top! Sorry can't make it to the meeting again, I have an exam to prepare in a couple of weeks, so I'm using my vacation time to study
> Hope you and the other girls will have lots of fun!


 Thank you CEC, had a great day and dinner with DH.  Now to find a Mothers Day present to myself since both my kids are broke college students...at least that's their excuse!!:lolots: (Tuition, books, room, board and extras are covered...hmm  haha - they did both call today and are happy and well adjusted, which means mom and dad did something right!! hehe) Love them both!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the moms! It's been so long since I've been here. Everyone looks absolutely amazing! Here is a pic from last night: Double Voie with skirt by Plastic and top from Barney's.


 Thank you wannaprada, you look amazing!!!  I love the skirt!!


----------



## AEGIS

fumi said:


> You look great!  I love how you coordinated you look, and the pops of color with the hot pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute outfit!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> The hot pink is pretty


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Thank you CEC, had a great day and dinner with DH.  Now to find a Mothers Day present to myself since both my kids are broke college students...at least that's their excuse!!:lolots: (Tuition, books, room, board and extras are covered...hmm  haha - they did both call today and are happy and well adjusted, which means mom and dad did something right!! hehe) Love them both!





happy mother's day Beags!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice looks, ladies.


----------



## poppyseed

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thank you everyone for your compliments!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! Top twins!  Thank you DariaD!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks poppyseed! Yes, my Alma is Epi. The color is Citron, which is a new color just released this spring by LV.


 

Oh I see! It's a beautiful shade of yellow...I think I prefer it to the older yellow, although I've only seen it in photos, so not sure. I'm seriously falling in love with epi, just got my vanilla speedy about a week ago and at first I wasn't too sure about it, but now I can't put it down! I feel some more epi coming


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I LOVE the dress!


 Thanks so much Lavender. I think it is one of the most flattering dresses I own.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Todays relaxed and casual outfit for going to see DH's Mom and then out for a quick Mothers Day dinner
> 
> Sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: DKNY
> CL's: Teal Patent New Simple


 You look great Beagly and so thin .


----------



## megt10

I am still in flats because of my knee so of course had to buy some flats. The Sylvia Leather Colorblock T-Strap Sandals arrived Friday so I wore them for errands on Saturday.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

AEGIS said:


> finals are over and i finally had time to set up a blog!
> 
> here is a pic from my first post.
> 
> Shoes: Pink Rolando
> Dress: DVF Hatsu



Love the combo!

Pink is a color which looks really nice on you


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

justpeachy4397 said:


> A pic from our engagement shoot yesterday  a few more pics on the blog!



Cute picture!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Nolia said:


> Was looking for this thread earlier!!
> 
> *Top: Forever 21 - Sorry for mirror pic haha. Shirt says "Bold, Heroic, Brave, Fearless"
> Bottom: American Eagle Jeans
> Shoes: Black Nappa Madame Butterfly Booties
> 
> Going to another forum meetup~*



Hey *Y*, love how look these MBB on you!


----------



## dbeth

Nolia said:


> Was looking for this thread earlier!!
> 
> *Top: Forever 21 - Sorry for mirror pic haha. Shirt says "Bold, Heroic, Brave, Fearless"
> Bottom: American Eagle Jeans
> Shoes: Black Nappa Madame Butterfly Booties
> 
> Going to another forum meetup~*



I love the MBB! You look great in yours. I have the beige, but I never wear them---I don't know why because they are actually quite comfortable & soft.



jamidee said:


> Girl... This may so inappropriate but I'm so impressed with your donk! Hahah who even looks at the shoes with that hanging around!?



  Oh Jamie, you make me laugh!! And that name---hilarious! Thank you.  

I have actually lost a bit of my donk due to boot camp a few times a week. One of my friends is dissapointed--haha!  She keeps telling me not to lose my J-Lo butt (as she puts it.)




jamidee said:


> I just got the Fluro pink and it's a more of an orangey shade... I'm wondering what to wear them with... Tempted to Try a black dress tonight. Hoping it looks ok



I think a black dress would like great!! Did you wear them out this weekend?? 




beagly911 said:


> Todays relaxed and casual outfit for going to see DH's Mom and then out for a quick Mothers Day dinner
> 
> Sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: DKNY
> CL's: Teal Patent New Simple



Love your teal patents Beagley! I would love something in this color!




AEGIS said:


> finals are over and i finally had time to set up a blog!
> 
> here is a pic from my first post.
> 
> Shoes: Pink Rolando
> Dress: DVF Hatsu



WHHOOOT!!! Love this look, you look awesome!!! Navy & Pink are one of my favorite color combos.  And I luv your hair--gorgeous.



AEGIS said:


> i love pink so i had to comment!


Thanks! 



megt10 said:


> I am still in flats because of my knee so of course had to buy some flats. The Sylvia Leather Colorblock T-Strap Sandals arrived Friday so I wore them for errands on Saturday.



You look so cute & summery Meg!! Glad you are behaving & not wearing your heels. I know it's killing you not to though!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> thanks ladies!  i was saying that you guys helped inspired me to start my blog   but i got edited. but yall did



Awesome and congrats! I gotta follow you now on your blog


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> I am still in flats because of my knee so of course had to buy some flats. The Sylvia Leather Colorblock T-Strap Sandals arrived Friday so I wore them for errands on Saturday.



So summer! I love the colours. Great outfit.


----------



## heychar

megt10 said:


> I am still in flats because of my knee so of course had to buy some flats. The Sylvia Leather Colorblock T-Strap Sandals arrived Friday so I wore them for errands on Saturday.



Love your Bal you look set for summer


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> You look great Beagly and so thin .


 Thanks meg!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I am still in flats because of my knee so of course had to buy some flats. The Sylvia Leather Colorblock T-Strap Sandals arrived Friday so I wore them for errands on Saturday.


 Great outfit for running errands!  I hope you can get back into your heels soon!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> I love the MBB! You look great in yours. I have the beige, but I never wear them---I don't know why because they are actually quite comfortable & soft.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jamie, you make me laugh!! And that name---hilarious! Thank you.
> 
> I have actually lost a bit of my donk due to boot camp a few times a week. One of my friends is dissapointed--haha!  She keeps telling me not to lose my J-Lo butt (as she puts it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a black dress would like great!! Did you wear them out this weekend??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your teal patents Beagley! I would love something in this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHHOOOT!!! Love this look, you look awesome!!! Navy & Pink are one of my favorite color combos. And I luv your hair--gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> You look so cute & summery Meg!! Glad you are behaving & not wearing your heels. I know it's killing you not to though!


 Thank you dbeth, the color is gorgeous IRL!


----------



## Nolia

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hey *Y*, love how look these MBB on you!





dbeth said:


> I love the MBB! You look great in yours. I have the beige, but I never wear them---I don't know why because they are actually quite comfortable & soft.



 I totally agree.  When I know I'm going to be walking a block or two, I whip these babies out~


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> I love the MBB! You look great in yours. I have the beige, but I never wear them---I don't know why because they are actually quite comfortable & soft.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jamie, you make me laugh!! And that name---hilarious! Thank you.
> 
> I have actually lost a bit of my donk due to boot camp a few times a week. One of my friends is dissapointed--haha!  She keeps telling me not to lose my J-Lo butt (as she puts it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a black dress would like great!! Did you wear them out this weekend??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your teal patents Beagley! I would love something in this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHHOOOT!!! Love this look, you look awesome!!! Navy & Pink are one of my favorite color combos.  And I luv your hair--gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> You look so cute & summery Meg!! Glad you are behaving & not wearing your heels. I know it's killing you not to though!



thanks ma'am!


----------



## AEGIS

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love the combo!
> 
> Pink is a color which looks really nice on you




thanks!  i love pink. it was one of my wedding colors too


----------



## stilly

AEGIS said:


> finals are over and i finally had time to set up a blog!
> 
> here is a pic from my first post.
> 
> Shoes: Pink Rolando
> Dress: DVF Hatsu


 
Love the pink *AEGIS*!!!


----------



## AEGIS

stilly said:


> Love the pink *AEGIS*!!!




Thanks Stilly.  Trying to be like you and wear these shoes for over 2 hours


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I am still in flats because of my knee so of course had to buy some flats. The Sylvia Leather Colorblock T-Strap Sandals arrived Friday so I wore them for errands on Saturday.



Love the relaxed look!


----------



## samina

KM ruffle shirt, TM Lewin charcoal skirt suit 
Emerald green suede Ron Rons


----------



## fumi

samina said:


> View attachment 1720456
> 
> 
> KM ruffle shirt, TM Lewin charcoal skirt suit
> Emerald green suede Ron Rons



Classy look!


----------



## Elsie87

samina said:


> View attachment 1720456
> 
> 
> KM ruffle shirt, TM Lewin charcoal skirt suit
> Emerald green suede Ron Rons


 
Cute, love the pop of green!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> I love the MBB! You look great in yours. I have the beige, but I never wear them---I don't know why because they are actually quite comfortable & soft.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jamie, you make me laugh!! And that name---hilarious! Thank you.
> 
> I have actually lost a bit of my donk due to boot camp a few times a week. One of my friends is dissapointed--haha!  She keeps telling me not to lose my J-Lo butt (as she puts it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a black dress would like great!! Did you wear them out this weekend??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your teal patents Beagley! I would love something in this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHHOOOT!!! Love this look, you look awesome!!! Navy & Pink are one of my favorite color combos. And I luv your hair--gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> You look so cute & summery Meg!! Glad you are behaving & not wearing your heels. I know it's killing you not to though!


 


martinaa said:


> So summer! I love the colours. Great outfit.


 


heychar said:


> Love your Bal you look set for summer


 


beagly911 said:


> Great outfit for running errands! I hope you can get back into your heels soon!


 


sammix3 said:


> Love the relaxed look!


 Thank you ladies, Beth I am really trying to be good. It has helped that I haven't had anywhere to go that required dressing up. DH's b-day is in a couple of weeks and I am determined to be in heels by then.


----------



## beagly911

samina said:


> View attachment 1720456
> 
> 
> KM ruffle shirt, TM Lewin charcoal skirt suit
> Emerald green suede Ron Rons


 
Great day!!  You look terrrific!


----------



## beagly911

Yet another work outfit...I don't go out on the town so work is my CL outlet!

Dress: Ann Taylor (surprise!)
Shrug: Ann Taylor (Duh!! )
CL's: Nude patent VP's - a weekly go to CL!!!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Yet another work outfit...I don't go out on the town so work is my CL outlet!
> 
> Dress: Ann Taylor (surprise!)
> Shrug: Ann Taylor (Duh!! )
> CL's: Nude patent VP's - a weekly go to CL!!!



Looking fabulous!



samina said:


> View attachment 1720456
> 
> 
> KM ruffle shirt, TM Lewin charcoal skirt suit
> Emerald green suede Ron Rons



Your ruffle shirt is perfection.



megt10 said:


> I am still in flats because of my knee so of course had to buy some flats. The Sylvia Leather Colorblock T-Strap Sandals arrived Friday so I wore them for errands on Saturday.



You look great and (I realize this sounds a little creepy), I envy how beautiful your feet are.  Mine are very Victoria B.-like in the damage my heels have done over the years.  I could never pull off those sandals! 



wannaprada said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the moms! It's been so long since I've been here. Everyone looks absolutely amazing! Here is a pic from last night: Double Voie with skirt by Plastic and top from Barney's.



Dang, you look FANTASTIC!



AEGIS said:


> finals are over and i finally had time to set up a blog!
> 
> here is a pic from my first post.
> 
> Shoes: Pink Rolando
> Dress: DVF Hatsu



I adore _every little thing_ about this look and this photo.  More!!!!!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Yet another work outfit...I don't go out on the town so work is my CL outlet!
> 
> Dress: Ann Taylor (surprise!)
> Shrug: Ann Taylor (Duh!! )
> CL's: Nude patent VP's - a weekly go to CL!!!


 

Love the outfit with the nude VPs *beagly*!!!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Looking fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Your ruffle shirt is perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> You look great and (I realize this sounds a little creepy), I envy how beautiful your feet are. Mine are very Victoria B.-like in the damage my heels have done over the years. I could never pull off those sandals!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, you look FANTASTIC!
> 
> 
> 
> I adore _every little thing_ about this look and this photo. More!!!!!!!


 Thank you cts!!  Love being able to wear my CL's to work!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Love the outfit with the nude VPs *beagly*!!!


 Thank you so much stilly!!!  Not up to your style but I'm trying!!(still trying to work with my new size!!! easier envisioned than done!)


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> I adore _every little thing_ about this look and this photo.  More!!!!!!!





aww thanks  im actually terribly shy to post pics online and of myself [you know good ole fashioned self-criticism that we women tend to do].  im trying to work up the courage to post pics on the blog of myself.  it's more of a fashion law blog anyway


----------



## heychar

AEGIS said:


> finals are over and i finally had time to set up a blog!
> 
> here is a pic from my first post.
> 
> Shoes: Pink Rolando
> Dress: DVF Hatsu



Love the colourblocking here you look fabulous!
I think I followed the wrong person on instagram thinking it was you! The girl I followed with your name had pics of cakes up!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Looking fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Your ruffle shirt is perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> You look great and (I realize this sounds a little creepy), I envy how beautiful your feet are. Mine are very Victoria B.-like in the damage my heels have done over the years. I could never pull off those sandals!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, you look FANTASTIC!
> 
> 
> 
> I adore _every little thing_ about this look and this photo. More!!!!!!!


 Aww, thank you so much CTS. I don't think I have ever had anyone say that I had beautiful feet. My ex use to say I had Fred Flinstone feet flat and wide . Of course I did say EX . Anyway, it must be the shoes and the pedicure .


----------



## wannaprada

*Fumi, Beagly, Cts*- 

Beagly-- You look fantstic!
Megt10-- Love those flats!


----------



## beagly911

^^Thank you so very much wanna!!


----------



## phiphi

AEGIS said:


> finals are over and i finally had time to set up a blog!
> 
> here is a pic from my first post.
> 
> Shoes: Pink Rolando
> Dress: DVF Hatsu



yay on finals being over! love the pink!



wannaprada said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the moms! It's been so long since I've been here. Everyone looks absolutely amazing! Here is a pic from last night: Double Voie with skirt by Plastic and top from Barney's.



you look fantastic wannaprada!



megt10 said:


> I am still in flats because of my knee so of course had to buy some flats. The Sylvia Leather Colorblock T-Strap Sandals arrived Friday so I wore them for errands on Saturday.



those colourblock flats are so fun meg! hope you're on the mend with your knee! 



samina said:


> View attachment 1720456
> 
> 
> KM ruffle shirt, TM Lewin charcoal skirt suit
> Emerald green suede Ron Rons



man, ruffles and stripes! love!



beagly911 said:


> Yet another work outfit...I don't go out on the town so work is my CL outlet!
> 
> Dress: Ann Taylor (surprise!)
> Shrug: Ann Taylor (Duh!! )
> CL's: Nude patent VP's - a weekly go to CL!!!



i'm the same with my CLs.. they get worn to work a lot! LOL. looking great!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> yay on finals being over! love the pink!
> 
> 
> 
> you look fantastic wannaprada!
> 
> 
> 
> those colourblock flats are so fun meg! hope you're on the mend with your knee!
> 
> 
> 
> man, ruffles and stripes! love!
> 
> 
> 
> i'm the same with my CLs.. they get worn to work a lot! LOL. looking great!


Thanks phiphi, most of my CL's are conservative since I only wear them to work!!!  But I love being able to kick up daily look with an awesome CL!!!  You always look great with your work looks and CL's!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

heychar said:


> Love the colourblocking here you look fabulous!
> I think I followed the wrong person on instagram thinking it was you! The girl I followed with your name had pics of cakes up!




lol no that's not me


----------



## Elsie87

It's been a while since I've posted here. Here's today's look, with my *red patent Simples*: 











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> *Fumi, Beagly, Cts*-
> 
> Beagly-- You look fantstic!
> Megt10-- Love those flats!


 Thanks Wanna. I love them too. They have been one of my few shoe options atm and they are really comfortable.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> yay on finals being over! love the pink!
> 
> 
> 
> you look fantastic wannaprada!
> 
> 
> 
> those colourblock flats are so fun meg! hope you're on the mend with your knee!
> 
> 
> 
> man, ruffles and stripes! love!
> 
> 
> 
> i'm the same with my CLs.. they get worn to work a lot! LOL. looking great!


 Thanks Phiphi. They are fun and great with a casual summer skirt or dress.


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted here. Here's today's look, with my *red patent Simples*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 I have missed your postings Elsie! Love your outfit and that scarf is super cute with it.


----------



## megt10

samina said:


> View attachment 1720456
> 
> 
> KM ruffle shirt, TM Lewin charcoal skirt suit
> Emerald green suede Ron Rons


 Love your outfit and your shoes are gorgeous with it.


----------



## phiphi

beagly911 said:


> Thanks phiphi, most of my CL's are conservative since I only wear them to work!!!  But I love being able to kick up daily look with an awesome CL!!!  You always look great with your work looks and CL's!!!!



you are so sweet beagly!! thank you - there is nothing wrong with conservative CLs. i am a huge fan of his classic styles.



Elsie87 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted here. Here's today's look, with my *red patent Simples*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



E!!! i've missed you!! looking mah-velous!!


----------



## phiphi

speaking of work outfits.. today's OOTD and more pics in the blog.


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted here. Here's today's look, with my *red patent Simples*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Nice outfit Elsie, like meg I really like the scarf!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> speaking of work outfits.. today's OOTD and more pics in the blog.


 Another great work look phiphi!  Your skirt is adorable - where did you find it?

Never mind, found it in your blog!  beagly is now running to see if she can get one!


----------



## Elsie87

phiphi said:


> speaking of work outfits.. today's OOTD and more pics in the blog.


 
Beautiful as always, *Phi*!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, ladies! You're the best!


----------



## dbeth

Elsie87 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted here. Here's today's look, with my *red patent Simples*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love your red patents!!!!!!!!! Also love your bag--is it RM Mab?!



phiphi said:


> speaking of work outfits.. today's OOTD and more pics in the blog.



Fabulous Phi!!! Running off to see where you got that gorgeous skirt!!


----------



## mizcolon73

phiphi said:


> speaking of work outfits.. today's OOTD and more pics in the blog.


 

Love it!!! I read your blog everyday...then run and find and buy everything


----------



## phiphi

beagly911 said:


> Another great work look phiphi!  Your skirt is adorable - where did you find it?
> 
> Never mind, found it in your blog!  beagly is now running to see if she can get one!



thank you beagly!! 



Elsie87 said:


> Beautiful as always, *Phi*!



thank you elsie!



dbeth said:


> Love your red patents!!!!!!!!! Also love your bag--is it RM Mab?!
> 
> Fabulous Phi!!! Running off to see where you got that gorgeous skirt!!



 you're so sweet dbeth!!



mizcolon73 said:


> Love it!!! I read your blog everyday...then run and find and buy everything



aw! thank you mizcolon! that's so awesome! thanks for reading my blog too! i really appreciate it! xox


----------



## ilovemylilo

phiphi said:


> speaking of work outfits.. today's OOTD and more pics in the blog.



Love this look!


----------



## Elsie87

dbeth said:


> Love your red patents!!!!!!!!! *Also love your bag--is it RM Mab?!*


 
Thank you! Nope, it's a black Balenciaga City.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Ugh I'm sooo behind but everyone looks amazing! Thanks for the inspiration ladies


----------



## phiphi

ilovemylilo said:


> Love this look!


 
thank you ilovemylilo!!


----------



## needloub

phiphi said:


> speaking of work outfits.. today's OOTD and more pics in the blog.



Love the little pop of color with your necklace, as well as your vibrant skirt!


----------



## justpeachy4397




----------



## martinaa

justpeachy4397 said:


>



Perfect


----------



## dbeth

justpeachy4397 said:


>




 Wow!! Great style and I LOVE the red jacket!!!!


----------



## GoGlam

Love your outfit! 



justpeachy4397 said:


>


----------



## akillian24

Incredibly classy.  Are those simples?



justpeachy4397 said:


>


----------



## jeNYC

Hey everyone, I wore my nude decollete for my Masters graduation last night


----------



## fumi

jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone, I wore my nude decollete for my Masters graduation last night



You look fabulous! I like your pink dress


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone, I wore my nude decollete for my Masters graduation last night



You look beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## heiress-ox

jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone, I wore my nude decollete for my Masters graduation last night



Beautiful pictures, I just love your dress too, you look great! Congratulations on graduation 



justpeachy4397 said:


>


Perfection  so nicely put together!



phiphi said:


> speaking of work outfits.. today's OOTD and more pics in the blog.



I love that skirt, the pop of red looks fabulous on you and coordinate with the red soles!


----------



## dbeth

jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone, I wore my nude decollete for my Masters graduation last night



Beautiful pics! I love the color combo and you look great in the decolletes!!

Oh and CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beagly911

justpeachy4397 said:


>


Great look!!  Your jacket with your CL's is heaven!


----------



## beagly911

jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone, I wore my nude decollete for my Masters graduation last night


Congratulations on you Masters!!!  You looked great in your dress and CL's!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

akillian24 said:
			
		

> Incredibly classy.  Are those simples?



Aw thanks! They're decolletes


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

justpeachy4397 said:


>



absolutely love your jacket! any info on it?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

justpeachy4397 said:


>



I love your Zara blazer with the red soles! Great outfit!



Elsie87 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted here. Here's today's look, with my *red patent Simples*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Beautiful red Simples! I love them so much because I have these too in 70mm. They are my go to red shoes! 



phiphi said:


> speaking of work outfits.. today's OOTD and more pics in the blog.



Gorgeous nude pumps phiphi! 



samina said:


> View attachment 1720456
> 
> 
> KM ruffle shirt, TM Lewin charcoal skirt suit
> Emerald green suede Ron Rons



Your ruffle shirt is really cute samina! I also love the suede Ron Ron in Emerald. Great combination!



beagly911 said:


> Yet another work outfit...I don't go out on the town so work is my CL outlet!
> 
> Dress: Ann Taylor (surprise!)
> Shrug: Ann Taylor (Duh!! )
> CL's: Nude patent VP's - a weekly go to CL!!!



Love your nude VPs beagly911! Nudes are such a practical shoe for all occasions! I am the opposite of you, I don't dare wear my CLs to work, only for going out!


----------



## phiphi

needloub said:


> Love the little pop of color with your necklace, as well as your vibrant skirt!



Thank you!



justpeachy4397 said:


>



Lovely!



jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone, I wore my nude decollete for my Masters graduation last night



Congratulations jenyc! You look beautiful! 



heiress-ox said:


> Beautiful pictures, I just love your dress too, you look great! Congratulations on graduation
> 
> Perfection  so nicely put together!
> 
> I love that skirt, the pop of red looks fabulous on you and coordinate with the red soles!



Thank you heiress!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I love your Zara blazer with the red soles! Great outfit!
> 
> Beautiful red Simples! I love them so much because I have these too in 70mm. They are my go to red shoes!
> 
> Gorgeous nude pumps phiphi!
> 
> Your ruffle shirt is really cute samina! I also love the suede Ron Ron in Emerald. Great combination!
> 
> Love your nude VPs beagly911! Nudes are such a practical shoe for all occasions! I am the opposite of you, I don't dare wear my CLs to work, only for going out!



Thanks tons sweetie!


----------



## justpeachy4397

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> absolutely love your jacket! any info on it?



It's from Zara


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> I love your Zara blazer with the red soles! Great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful red Simples! I love them so much because I have these too in 70mm. They are my go to red shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous nude pumps phiphi!
> 
> 
> 
> Your ruffle shirt is really cute samina! I also love the suede Ron Ron in Emerald. Great combination!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your nude VPs beagly911! Nudes are such a practical shoe for all occasions! I am the opposite of you, I don't dare wear my CLs to work, only for going out!


 Thank you hello, since I don't go out(the options here are not were I would EVER want to go/!!:lolots thus work is my only option!!  So I have a lot of very conservative, older CL styles!! Not to mention that if I wear a 140 I'm almost 6'3" and DH is 5'8"...hmmm hahah  But I truly love my VP's, I'm hope it add more in the future, great for work but can transition to an other occasion!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

beagly911 said:


> Thank you hello, since I don't go out(the options here are not were I would EVER want to go/!!:lolots thus work is my only option!!  So I have a lot of very conservative, older CL styles!! Not to mention that if I wear a 140 I'm almost 6'3" and DH is 5'8"...hmmm hahah  But I truly love my VP's, I'm hope it add more in the future, great for work but can transition to an other occasion!!!



I know how you feel beagly! Most of my CLs are more conservative and I prefer low heels, in fact my highest heel is 100mm. I am 5' 8" maybe a little taller, so I feel strange in really high heels. Since my husband is only about 3 inches taller than me, I try to get heels no higher than that!

I have a job where I am on my feet a lot and my shoes tend to get scuffed at work, so I opt for comfy shoes which I don't mind replacing frequently. I save my CLs for the weekends and special events.


----------



## AEGIS

justpeachy4397 said:


>





ahh Zara jacket looks so great with black CLs!


----------



## AEGIS

jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone, I wore my nude decollete for my Masters graduation last night





congrats! i love the pic of you in the air.  looks like you enjoyed graduation


----------



## Nadin22

jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone, I wore my nude decollete for my Masters graduation last night



Congrats!!! You look very beautiful!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone, I wore my nude decollete for my Masters graduation last night



Congrats on your graduation!

You look fab on these pics!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Wearing my nude Pigalle Plato


----------



## megt10

justpeachy4397 said:


>


 You look gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone, I wore my nude decollete for my Masters graduation last night


 Congratulations! I love your outfit that dress is really beautiful and looks fantastic on you.


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wearing my nude Pigalle Plato


 Love it .


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> speaking of work outfits.. today's OOTD and more pics in the blog.


 Phiphi, this may be one of my favorite looks on you. You look awesome in that skirt.


----------



## megt10

Last night I wore my Treil 70 Crepe again for Shul. I tried on a higher heel but it hurt my knee so back to my standby shoes . The sweater is DVF, the tank Vince and the silk/satin pants are Roberto Cavalli. The bag is Valentino.


----------



## fumi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wearing my nude Pigalle Plato



Very cute! I like your Proenza skirt


----------



## martinaa

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wearing my nude Pigalle Plato



Great! I love the Pigalle!


----------



## heiress-ox

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wearing my nude Pigalle Plato



Gorgeous, I love the skirt & of course the PPs, but your hair is amazing, SO long!


----------



## beagly911

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wearing my nude Pigalle Plato


 Great look!!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Treil 70 Crepe again for Shul. I tried on a higher heel but it hurt my knee so back to my standby shoes . The sweater is DVF, the tank Vince and the silk/satin pants are Roberto Cavalli. The bag is Valentino.


 Lovely outfit,sorry you can't get in a higher heel yet!  Your sweater is beautiful!


----------



## Nadin22

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wearing my nude Pigalle Plato



You look great!


----------



## Nadin22

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Treil 70 Crepe again for Shul. I tried on a higher heel but it hurt my knee so back to my standby shoes . The sweater is DVF, the tank Vince and the silk/satin pants are Roberto Cavalli. The bag is Valentino.



Very nice outfit!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

justpeachy4397 said:


>



Love it!! You look fab


----------



## Cityfashionista

I've missed so many pages. I've been out of the loop. You all look great. 

Congrats on your graduation Jennyc. 

This was taking outside my house after coming from a play.

I'm wearing 
Dior sunnies
Just cavalli dress 
Hermes Birkin 35 gold w ghw
Hermes CDC belt gold w ghw.
Hermes Blue clic H bracelet w phw
Hermes Black croc CDC w phw
Tiffany silver bracelet & necklace
Croc alabaster Louboutin Bianca 

Excuse my hair & lack of make up. 
I have phenomena :shame:

I also feel weird about the label dropping but I figured I'd list it for the curious.


----------



## kham

Today at DH's graduation

Dress: BCBG
Cls: Purple Suede Yolanda






Sorry about all the extra thigh showing :shame:


----------



## kham

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Your Outfit!! Get 'em girl!!! 



Cityfashionista said:


> I've missed so many pages. I've been out of the loop. You all look great.
> 
> Congrats on your graduation Jennyc.
> 
> This was taking outside my house after coming from a play.
> 
> I'm wearing
> Dior sunnies
> Just cavalli dress
> Hermes Birkin 35 gold w ghw
> Hermes CDC belt gold w ghw.
> Hermes Blue clic H bracelet w phw
> Hermes Black croc CDC w phw
> Tiffany silver bracelet & necklace
> Croc alabaster Louboutin Bianca
> 
> Excuse my hair & lack of make up.
> I have phenomena :shame:
> 
> I also feel weird about the label dropping but I figured I'd list it for the curious.


----------



## mrscurvy

Cityfashionista said:
			
		

> I've missed so many pages. I've been out of the loop. You all look great.
> 
> Congrats on your graduation Jennyc.
> 
> This was taking outside my house after coming from a play.
> 
> I'm wearing
> Dior sunnies
> Just cavalli dress
> Hermes Birkin 35 gold w ghw
> Hermes CDC belt gold w ghw.
> Hermes Blue clic H bracelet w phw
> Hermes Black croc CDC w phw
> Tiffany silver bracelet & necklace
> Croc alabaster Louboutin Bianca
> 
> Excuse my hair & lack of make up.
> I have phenomena :shame:
> 
> I also feel weird about the label dropping but I figured I'd list it for the curious.



Fierce!!!


----------



## mrscurvy

kham said:
			
		

> Today at DH's graduation
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> Cls: Purple Suede Yolanda
> 
> Sorry about all the extra thigh showing :shame:



Congrats on the graduation.. You look stunning.. Love the dress and most def the Louboutins. They compliment the dress perfect!!!


----------



## etk123

Hi ladies! Just got my first pair, I'm beyond excited, even though they hurt!!


----------



## fumi

Cityfashionista said:


> I've missed so many pages. I've been out of the loop. You all look great.
> 
> Congrats on your graduation Jennyc.
> 
> This was taking outside my house after coming from a play.
> 
> I'm wearing
> Dior sunnies
> Just cavalli dress
> Hermes Birkin 35 gold w ghw
> Hermes CDC belt gold w ghw.
> Hermes Blue clic H bracelet w phw
> Hermes Black croc CDC w phw
> Tiffany silver bracelet & necklace
> Croc alabaster Louboutin Bianca
> 
> Excuse my hair & lack of make up.
> I have phenomena :shame:
> 
> I also feel weird about the label dropping but I figured I'd list it for the curious.



I love croc 




kham said:


> Today at DH's graduation
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> Cls: Purple Suede Yolanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the extra thigh showing :shame:



You look pretty!


----------



## kham

mrscurvy said:


> Congrats on the graduation.. You look stunning.. Love the dress and most def the Louboutins. They compliment the dress perfect!!!


Thank You!!!




etk123 said:


> Hi ladies! Just got my first pair, I'm beyond excited, even though they hurt!!


Gorgeous!! Congrats on your first pair! Welcome to the addiction


----------



## kham

fumi said:


> You look pretty!



Thank you fumi


----------



## fumi

etk123 said:


> Hi ladies! Just got my first pair, I'm beyond excited, even though they hurt!!



Congrats on your first pair! They look great on you!


----------



## beagly911

Cityfashionista said:


> I've missed so many pages. I've been out of the loop. You all look great.
> 
> Congrats on your graduation Jennyc.
> 
> This was taking outside my house after coming from a play.
> 
> I'm wearing
> Dior sunnies
> Just cavalli dress
> Hermes Birkin 35 gold w ghw
> Hermes CDC belt gold w ghw.
> Hermes Blue clic H bracelet w phw
> Hermes Black croc CDC w phw
> Tiffany silver bracelet & necklace
> Croc alabaster Louboutin Bianca
> 
> Excuse my hair & lack of make up.
> I have phenomena :shame:
> 
> I also feel weird about the label dropping but I figured I'd list it for the curious.


 Lovely!


----------



## beagly911

kham said:


> Today at DH's graduation
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> Cls: Purple Suede Yolanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the extra thigh showing :shame:


 Gorgeous!!


----------



## beagly911

etk123 said:


> Hi ladies! Just got my first pair, I'm beyond excited, even though they hurt!!


 Congrats on your first pair, they look great on you!!


----------



## etk123

kham said:


> Thank You!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!! Congrats on your first pair! Welcome to the addiction





fumi said:


> Congrats on your first pair! They look great on you!





beagly911 said:


> Congrats on your first pair, they look great on you!!



Thank you so much, you all are so sweet!


----------



## kham

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you Beagly!! You always look great!!


----------



## akillian24

Beautiful! You wear them well!



etk123 said:


> Hi ladies! Just got my first pair, I'm beyond excited, even though they hurt!!


----------



## martinaa

etk123 said:


> Hi ladies! Just got my first pair, I'm beyond excited, even though they hurt!!



You look very good! Congrats on You first pair!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Lovely outfit,sorry you can't get in a higher heel yet! Your sweater is beautiful!


 
Thanks Beagly, yeah it sucks but hopefully soon.



Nadin22 said:


> Very nice outfit!


 Thank you.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

etk123 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! Just got my first pair, I'm beyond excited, even though they hurt!!



Hopefully you'll have my luck with comfort.  Every single pair (6 now) started put painful.  Each pair, after a few wears (several for my simples) is now either comfortable (altadama, pigalle) or very comfortable (número prive, simple, lady peep, ron ron).  Congrats on your first pair!  They're beautiful!


----------



## Perfect Day

jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone, I wore my nude decollete for my Masters graduation last night



Lookin fab


----------



## dbeth

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wearing my nude Pigalle Plato



Love your nude piggies!! You look so cute!



megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Treil 70 Crepe again for Shul. I tried on a higher heel but it hurt my knee so back to my standby shoes . The sweater is DVF, the tank Vince and the silk/satin pants are Roberto Cavalli. The bag is Valentino.



Fabulous Meg!!! And of course I LOVE the Valentino bag!! 



Cityfashionista said:


> I've missed so many pages. I've been out of the loop. You all look great.
> 
> Congrats on your graduation Jennyc.
> 
> This was taking outside my house after coming from a play.
> 
> I'm wearing
> Dior sunnies
> Just cavalli dress
> Hermes Birkin 35 gold w ghw
> Hermes CDC belt gold w ghw.
> Hermes Blue clic H bracelet w phw
> Hermes Black croc CDC w phw
> Tiffany silver bracelet & necklace
> Croc alabaster Louboutin Bianca
> 
> Excuse my hair & lack of make up.
> I have phenomena :shame:
> 
> I also feel weird about the label dropping but I figured I'd list it for the curious.



Oh City! You look so fab!!! Very stylish!! 



kham said:


> Today at DH's graduation
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> Cls: Purple Suede Yolanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the extra thigh showing :shame:



Beautiful Kham!!! Purple is one of my favorite colors!!


----------



## kham

dbeth said:


> Beautiful Kham!!! Purple is one of my favorite colors!!



Thank you dbeth!!! I've been trying out lots of colors lately. Surprisingly, I'm loving it!


----------



## beagly911

kham said:


> Thank you Beagly!! You always look great!!


 Aw thanks kham! That means a lot!  I too am trying more colors in my wardrobe this spirng and summer!  Wish I could find a great purple dress though ~ its my favorite color!!


----------



## dbeth

etk123 said:


> Hi ladies! Just got my first pair, I'm beyond excited, even though they hurt!!




Congrats on your 1st pair!! Your dress is gorgeous, I love it!


----------



## surlygirl

Cityfashionista said:


> I've missed so many pages. I've been out of the loop. You all look great.
> 
> Congrats on your graduation Jennyc.
> 
> This was taking outside my house after coming from a play.
> 
> I'm wearing
> Dior sunnies
> Just cavalli dress
> Hermes Birkin 35 gold w ghw
> Hermes CDC belt gold w ghw.
> Hermes Blue clic H bracelet w phw
> Hermes Black croc CDC w phw
> Tiffany silver bracelet & necklace
> Croc alabaster Louboutin Bianca
> 
> Excuse my hair & lack of make up.
> I have phenomena :shame:
> 
> I also feel weird about the label dropping but I figured I'd list it for the curious.



*city *- you know if you didn't list everything someone would ask you about that one item you omitted! you're always looking fabulous! those croc biancas are everything. everything!


----------



## surlygirl

kham said:


> Today at DH's graduation
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> Cls: Purple Suede Yolanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the extra thigh showing :shame:



*kham *- you look so pretty! I absolutely love the color ... congrats to you and dh on the graduation!


----------



## surlygirl

etk123 said:


> Hi ladies! Just got my first pair, I'm beyond excited, even though they hurt!!



awww, you look super cute, though! they will loosen up and feel (kinda) comfy in no time!


----------



## etk123

akillian24 said:


> Beautiful! You wear them well!


Thanks!


martinaa said:


> You look very good! Congrats on You first pair!


Thanks!


MissMeggiebeth said:


> Hopefully you'll have my luck with comfort.  Every single pair (6 now) started put painful.  Each pair, after a few wears (several for my simples) is now either comfortable (altadama, pigalle) or very comfortable (número prive, simple, lady peep, ron ron).  Congrats on your first pair!  They're beautiful!


Thank you, I'm really hoping they'll get comfy soon. Lucky you with 6 pr!!!


dbeth said:


> Congrats on your 1st pair!! Your dress is gorgeous, I love it!


Thank you so much!


surlygirl said:


> awww, you look super cute, though! they will loosen up and feel (kinda) comfy in no time!


Thanks! I'll be good with kinda hehe.

I think dh is getting nervous with all the reference to my 'first' pair...


----------



## kham

surlygirl said:


> *kham *- you look so pretty! I absolutely love the color ... congrats to you and dh on the graduation!



Thank you Surly!!


----------



## AEGIS

Cityfashionista said:


> I've missed so many pages. I've been out of the loop. You all look great.
> 
> Congrats on your graduation Jennyc.
> 
> This was taking outside my house after coming from a play.
> 
> I'm wearing
> Dior sunnies
> Just cavalli dress
> Hermes Birkin 35 gold w ghw
> Hermes CDC belt gold w ghw.
> Hermes Blue clic H bracelet w phw
> Hermes Black croc CDC w phw
> Tiffany silver bracelet & necklace
> Croc alabaster Louboutin Bianca
> 
> Excuse my hair & lack of make up.
> I have phenomena :shame:
> 
> I also feel weird about the label dropping but I figured I'd list it for the curious.



faaaanceeeeeee lady



kham said:


> Today at DH's graduation
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> Cls: Purple Suede Yolanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute!  1/2 of your face looks like Jordan Sparks lol
> Sorry about all the extra thigh showing :shame:





etk123 said:


> Hi ladies! Just got my first pair, I'm beyond excited, even though they hurt!!




congrats!  we all deal with the pain




CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wearing my nude Pigalle Plato




great look!




megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Treil 70 Crepe again for Shul. I tried on a higher heel but it hurt my knee so back to my standby shoes . The sweater is DVF, the tank Vince and the silk/satin pants are Roberto Cavalli. The bag is Valentino.




i hope your knees feel better Meg!


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> faaaanceeeeeee lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats! we all deal with the pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope your knees feel better Meg!


 Thanks Aegis, it feels better until I try and put on a pair of heels and then it hurts again.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Love your nude piggies!! You look so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous Meg!!! And of course I LOVE the Valentino bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh City! You look so fab!!! Very stylish!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Kham!!! Purple is one of my favorite colors!!


 Thanks Beth, I am so loving that bag too. It is so lightweight, comfortable to carry and pretty.


----------



## Cityfashionista

kham said:


> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Your Outfit!! Get 'em girl!!!





fumi said:


> I love croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look pretty!





beagly911 said:


> Lovely!





dbeth said:


> Love your nude piggies!! You look so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous Meg!!! And of course I LOVE the Valentino bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh City! You look so fab!!! Very stylish!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Kham!!! Purple is one of my favorite colors!!





surlygirl said:


> *city *- you know if you didn't list everything someone would ask you about that one item you omitted! you're always looking fabulous! those croc biancas are everything. everything!





AEGIS said:


> faaaanceeeeeee lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats!  we all deal with the pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope your knees feel better Meg!



 Ladies

I always worry about the label dropping. I don't want to come off "that way" but at the same time I feel that this fashion website & over sharing & label dropping is encouraged. 

Just know I'm not as bad IRL unless someone asks. 

Suri these Biancas are TDF! I love them more considering I stole them. 

I'm all about the deal!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Love your style!! You look great!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

kham said:


> Today at DH's graduation
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> Cls: Purple Suede Yolanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the extra thigh showing :shame:



Great color! Nice outfit


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Love it .





fumi said:


> Very cute! I like your Proenza skirt





martinaa said:


> Great! I love the Pigalle!





heiress-ox said:


> Gorgeous, I love the skirt & of course the PPs, but your hair is amazing, SO long!





beagly911 said:


> Great look!!!





Nadin22 said:


> You look great!



 Thank you so much ladies for your nice words, you all are so sweet :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## 318Platinum

Hey you guys! Went to an event Saturday known as the "Pink Party", which is a benefit for Easter Seals and a few other charities and I wore two of my newest members out that night! I rarely ever share, but whenever I do wear my shoes, I try to make it a habit to capture me in them so I can share with people who will appreciate! The last pic isn't the best pic, but it's all that my DH snapped of me in my boots.

*Pic #1:* 
Clutch= Alexander McQueen "Jellyfish" DeManta (First time I used it)
           Cuff= Alexander McQueen "Silver Sea Urchin"
           Ring= Alexander McQueen "Silver Filigree"
           Outfit= ASOS "Wild Orchid Silk Romper"
           Shoes= Christian Louboutin "Roccia Opaco Python Daffodile"
           Earrings= Swarovski "Fit"

*Pic #2:* 
Earrings= Swarovski "Fit"
           Shoes= Christian Louboutin "20th Ans Black and White Daf Booty"
           Outfit= "Extremely altered and embellished army shirt and pants"
           (I decided to not wear any other accessory with this outfit, although I wish I would have worn a belt or something, lol")


----------



## phiphi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wearing my nude Pigalle Plato



you are beautiful! that outfit is amazing!



megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Treil 70 Crepe again for Shul. I tried on a higher heel but it hurt my knee so back to my standby shoes . The sweater is DVF, the tank Vince and the silk/satin pants are Roberto Cavalli. The bag is Valentino.



love your ibiza! how is your knee?



Cityfashionista said:


> I've missed so many pages. I've been out of the loop. You all look great.
> 
> Congrats on your graduation Jennyc.
> 
> This was taking outside my house after coming from a play.
> 
> I'm wearing
> Dior sunnies
> Just cavalli dress
> Hermes Birkin 35 gold w ghw
> Hermes CDC belt gold w ghw.
> Hermes Blue clic H bracelet w phw
> Hermes Black croc CDC w phw
> Tiffany silver bracelet & necklace
> Croc alabaster Louboutin Bianca
> 
> Excuse my hair & lack of make up.
> I have phenomena :shame:
> 
> I also feel weird about the label dropping but I figured I'd list it for the curious.



lady, when did you get the birkin! she's gorgeous. perfect. 



etk123 said:


> Hi ladies! Just got my first pair, I'm beyond excited, even though they hurt!!



congratulations on your first pair!! if you want to soften up the leather a bit, take a hair dryer and blow dry the inside of your shoes before putting them on. it will help stretch them out slowly.



318Platinum said:


> Hey you guys! Went to an event Saturday known as the "Pink Party", which is a benefit for Easter Seals and a few other charities and I wore two of my newest members out that night! I rarely ever share, but whenever I do wear my shoes, I try to make it a habit to capture me in them so I can share with people who will appreciate! The last pic isn't the best pic, but it's all that my DH snapped of me in my boots.
> 
> *Pic #1:*
> Clutch= Alexander McQueen "Jellyfish" DeManta (First time I used it)
> Cuff= Alexander McQueen "Silver Sea Urchin"
> Ring= Alexander McQueen "Silver Filigree"
> Outfit= ASOS "Wild Orchid Silk Romper"
> Shoes= Christian Louboutin "Roccia Opaco Python Daffodile"
> Earrings= Swarovski "Fit"
> 
> *Pic #2:*
> Earrings= Swarovski "Fit"
> Shoes= Christian Louboutin "20th Ans Black and White Daf Booty"
> Outfit= "Extremely altered and embellished army shirt and pants"
> (I decided to not wear any other accessory with this outfit, although I wish I would have worn a belt or something, lol")



you look great in pink!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love your style!! You look great!





phiphi said:


> you are beautiful! that outfit is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> love your ibiza! how is your knee?
> 
> 
> 
> lady, when did you get the birkin! she's gorgeous. perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations on your first pair!! if you want to soften up the leather a bit, take a hair dryer and blow dry the inside of your shoes before putting them on. it will help stretch them out slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> you look great in pink!!




 Ladies.

I actually have 2 Birkins now. I have my black 35 w PHW & the gold w GHW.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Ladies everyone looks fabulous!


----------



## martinaa

318Platinum said:


> Hey you guys! Went to an event Saturday known as the "Pink Party", which is a benefit for Easter Seals and a few other charities and I wore two of my newest members out that night! I rarely ever share, but whenever I do wear my shoes, I try to make it a habit to capture me in them so I can share with people who will appreciate! The last pic isn't the best pic, but it's all that my DH snapped of me in my boots.
> 
> *Pic #1:*
> Clutch= Alexander McQueen "Jellyfish" DeManta (First time I used it)
> Cuff= Alexander McQueen "Silver Sea Urchin"
> Ring= Alexander McQueen "Silver Filigree"
> Outfit= ASOS "Wild Orchid Silk Romper"
> Shoes= Christian Louboutin "Roccia Opaco Python Daffodile"
> Earrings= Swarovski "Fit"
> 
> *Pic #2:*
> Earrings= Swarovski "Fit"
> Shoes= Christian Louboutin "20th Ans Black and White Daf Booty"
> Outfit= "Extremely altered and embellished army shirt and pants"
> (I decided to not wear any other accessory with this outfit, although I wish I would have worn a belt or something, lol")



I love love love the first outfit! You look so sexy!


----------



## fumi

318Platinum said:


> Hey you guys! Went to an event Saturday known as the "Pink Party", which is a benefit for Easter Seals and a few other charities and I wore two of my newest members out that night! I rarely ever share, but whenever I do wear my shoes, I try to make it a habit to capture me in them so I can share with people who will appreciate! The last pic isn't the best pic, but it's all that my DH snapped of me in my boots.
> 
> *Pic #1:*
> Clutch= Alexander McQueen "Jellyfish" DeManta (First time I used it)
> Cuff= Alexander McQueen "Silver Sea Urchin"
> Ring= Alexander McQueen "Silver Filigree"
> Outfit= ASOS "Wild Orchid Silk Romper"
> Shoes= Christian Louboutin "Roccia Opaco Python Daffodile"
> Earrings= Swarovski "Fit"
> 
> *Pic #2:*
> Earrings= Swarovski "Fit"
> Shoes= Christian Louboutin "20th Ans Black and White Daf Booty"
> Outfit= "Extremely altered and embellished army shirt and pants"
> (I decided to not wear any other accessory with this outfit, although I wish I would have worn a belt or something, lol")



I love the first outfit! You totally rock those Daffs!


----------



## needloub

318Platinum said:


> Hey you guys! Went to an event Saturday known as the "Pink Party", which is a benefit for Easter Seals and a few other charities and I wore two of my newest members out that night! I rarely ever share, but whenever I do wear my shoes, I try to make it a habit to capture me in them so I can share with people who will appreciate! The last pic isn't the best pic, but it's all that my DH snapped of me in my boots.
> 
> *Pic #1:*
> Clutch= Alexander McQueen "Jellyfish" DeManta (First time I used it)
> Cuff= Alexander McQueen "Silver Sea Urchin"
> Ring= Alexander McQueen "Silver Filigree"
> Outfit= ASOS "Wild Orchid Silk Romper"
> Shoes= Christian Louboutin "Roccia Opaco Python Daffodile"
> Earrings= Swarovski "Fit"
> 
> *Pic #2:*
> Earrings= Swarovski "Fit"
> Shoes= Christian Louboutin "20th Ans Black and White Daf Booty"
> Outfit= "Extremely altered and embellished army shirt and pants"
> (I decided to not wear any other accessory with this outfit, although I wish I would have worn a belt or something, lol")



Your Daffodile's are amazing!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Hey you guys! Went to an event Saturday known as the "Pink Party", which is a benefit for Easter Seals and a few other charities and I wore two of my newest members out that night! I rarely ever share, but whenever I do wear my shoes, I try to make it a habit to capture me in them so I can share with people who will appreciate! The last pic isn't the best pic, but it's all that my DH snapped of me in my boots.
> 
> Pic #1:
> Clutch= Alexander McQueen "Jellyfish" DeManta (First time I used it)
> Cuff= Alexander McQueen "Silver Sea Urchin"
> Ring= Alexander McQueen "Silver Filigree"
> Outfit= ASOS "Wild Orchid Silk Romper"
> Shoes= Christian Louboutin "Roccia Opaco Python Daffodile"
> Earrings= Swarovski "Fit"
> 
> Pic #2:
> Earrings= Swarovski "Fit"
> Shoes= Christian Louboutin "20th Ans Black and White Daf Booty"
> Outfit= "Extremely altered and embellished army shirt and pants"
> (I decided to not wear any other accessory with this outfit, although I wish I would have worn a belt or something, lol")



Love it!!!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> you are beautiful! that outfit is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> love your ibiza! how is your knee?
> 
> 
> 
> lady, when did you get the birkin! she's gorgeous. perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations on your first pair!! if you want to soften up the leather a bit, take a hair dryer and blow dry the inside of your shoes before putting them on. it will help stretch them out slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> you look great in pink!!



Thanks Phiphi, my knee doesn't feel to bad until I try and put on a pair of heels. Good thing I stocked up on some cute sandals during the sales.


----------



## CarolineHermes

Outfit yesterday! The Simple pump 120 beige  The perfect every day/ casual pump. Such a versatile colour.


----------



## soleilbrun

jeNYC said:


> Hey everyone, I wore my nude decollete for my Masters graduation last night


 Love the look and the colors. Congratulations!


----------



## airina666

Today i'm wearing my new CL Rolling Spikes, Country Road pants, Veronika Maine blazer and Miss Shop knit top.


----------



## dbeth

318Platinum said:


> Hey you guys! Went to an event Saturday known as the "Pink Party", which is a benefit for Easter Seals and a few other charities and I wore two of my newest members out that night! I rarely ever share, but whenever I do wear my shoes, I try to make it a habit to capture me in them so I can share with people who will appreciate! The last pic isn't the best pic, but it's all that my DH snapped of me in my boots.
> 
> *Pic #1:*
> Clutch= Alexander McQueen "Jellyfish" DeManta (First time I used it)
> Cuff= Alexander McQueen "Silver Sea Urchin"
> Ring= Alexander McQueen "Silver Filigree"
> Outfit= ASOS "Wild Orchid Silk Romper"
> Shoes= Christian Louboutin "Roccia Opaco Python Daffodile"
> Earrings= Swarovski "Fit"
> 
> *Pic #2:*
> Earrings= Swarovski "Fit"
> Shoes= Christian Louboutin "20th Ans Black and White Daf Booty"
> Outfit= "Extremely altered and embellished army shirt and pants"
> (I decided to not wear any other accessory with this outfit, although I wish I would have worn a belt or something, lol")



I love your pink ASOS romper---such a pretty color!! 



CarolineHermes said:


> Outfit yesterday! The Simple pump 120 beige  The perfect every day/ casual pump. Such a versatile colour.



Love this style!!! You look great in your simples.


----------



## fumi

CarolineHermes said:


> Outfit yesterday! The Simple pump 120 beige  The perfect every day/ casual pump. Such a versatile colour.



You look cute!




airina666 said:


> Today i'm wearing my new CL Rolling Spikes, Country Road pants, Veronika Maine blazer and Miss Shop knit top.



I love these shoes! I love how they look with the striped shirt.


----------



## phiphi

Cityfashionista said:


> Ladies.
> 
> I actually have 2 Birkins now. I have my black 35 w PHW & the gold w GHW.



awesome. the perfect classics!



megt10 said:


> Thanks Phiphi, my knee doesn't feel to bad until I try and put on a pair of heels. Good thing I stocked up on some cute sandals during the sales.



ooh i like the sounds of this!! 



CarolineHermes said:


> Outfit yesterday! The Simple pump 120 beige  The perfect every day/ casual pump. Such a versatile colour.



you look very casual chic!



airina666 said:


> Today i'm wearing my new CL Rolling Spikes, Country Road pants, Veronika Maine blazer and Miss Shop knit top.



love this whole look!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CarolineHermes said:


> Outfit yesterday! The Simple pump 120 beige  The perfect every day/ casual pump. Such a versatile colour.



Love the outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

318Platinum said:


> Hey you guys! Went to an event Saturday known as the "Pink Party", which is a benefit for Easter Seals and a few other charities and I wore two of my newest members out that night! I rarely ever share, but whenever I do wear my shoes, I try to make it a habit to capture me in them so I can share with people who will appreciate! The last pic isn't the best pic, but it's all that my DH snapped of me in my boots.
> 
> *Pic #1:*
> Clutch= Alexander McQueen "Jellyfish" DeManta (First time I used it)
> Cuff= Alexander McQueen "Silver Sea Urchin"
> Ring= Alexander McQueen "Silver Filigree"
> Outfit= ASOS "Wild Orchid Silk Romper"
> Shoes= Christian Louboutin "Roccia Opaco Python Daffodile"
> Earrings= Swarovski "Fit"
> 
> *Pic #2:*
> Earrings= Swarovski "Fit"
> Shoes= Christian Louboutin "20th Ans Black and White Daf Booty"
> Outfit= "Extremely altered and embellished army shirt and pants"
> (I decided to not wear any other accessory with this outfit, although I wish I would have worn a belt or something, lol")[/QUOTE
> 
> Your python daffs are so beautiful!


----------



## starr_shenell

318Platinum said:


> Hey you guys! Went to an event Saturday known as the "Pink Party", which is a benefit for Easter Seals and a few other charities and I wore two of my newest members out that night! I rarely ever share, but whenever I do wear my shoes, I try to make it a habit to capture me in them so I can share with people who will appreciate! The last pic isn't the best pic, but it's all that my DH snapped of me in my boots.
> 
> *Pic #1:*
> Clutch= Alexander McQueen "Jellyfish" DeManta (First time I used it)
> Cuff= Alexander McQueen "Silver Sea Urchin"
> Ring= Alexander McQueen "Silver Filigree"
> Outfit= ASOS "Wild Orchid Silk Romper"
> Shoes= Christian Louboutin "Roccia Opaco Python Daffodile"
> Earrings= Swarovski "Fit"
> 
> *Pic #2:*
> Earrings= Swarovski "Fit"
> Shoes= Christian Louboutin "20th Ans Black and White Daf Booty"
> Outfit= "Extremely altered and embellished army shirt and pants"
> (I decided to not wear any other accessory with this outfit, although I wish I would have worn a belt or something, lol")


 
Love the python daffs!!!


----------



## xxkim

Stina Lee said:


> Here is today's outfit!! With my black simples.



OMG this is simply so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## megt10

CarolineHermes said:


> Outfit yesterday! The Simple pump 120 beige  The perfect every day/ casual pump. Such a versatile colour.


 Great outfit!


----------



## megt10

airina666 said:


> Today i'm wearing my new CL Rolling Spikes, Country Road pants, Veronika Maine blazer and Miss Shop knit top.


 Love these.


----------



## heychar

All you ladies are looking smoking' hot in your CLs sorry for the general shout out!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

318Platinum said:


> Hey you guys! Went to an event Saturday known as the "Pink Party", which is a benefit for Easter Seals and a few other charities and I wore two of my newest members out that night! I rarely ever share, but whenever I do wear my shoes, I try to make it a habit to capture me in them so I can share with people who will appreciate! The last pic isn't the best pic, but it's all that my DH snapped of me in my boots.
> 
> *Pic #1:*
> Clutch= Alexander McQueen "Jellyfish" DeManta (First time I used it)
> Cuff= Alexander McQueen "Silver Sea Urchin"
> Ring= Alexander McQueen "Silver Filigree"
> Outfit= ASOS "Wild Orchid Silk Romper"
> Shoes= Christian Louboutin "Roccia Opaco Python Daffodile"
> Earrings= Swarovski "Fit"
> 
> *Pic #2:*
> Earrings= Swarovski "Fit"
> Shoes= Christian Louboutin "20th Ans Black and White Daf Booty"
> Outfit= "Extremely altered and embellished army shirt and pants"
> (I decided to not wear any other accessory with this outfit, although I wish I would have worn a belt or something, lol")



Incredible!!!!!!! :worthy::worthy:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CarolineHermes said:


> Outfit yesterday! The Simple pump 120 beige  The perfect every day/ casual pump. Such a versatile colour.



stunning!!! I love everything about your outfit


----------



## jamidee

etk123 said:


> Hi ladies! Just got my first pair, I'm beyond excited, even though they hurt!!


What style are they? there are some tricks you can use to make them hurt less


----------



## etk123

jamidee said:
			
		

> What style are they? there are some tricks you can use to make them hurt less



They are patent calf Mater Claudes. First time out I just wore them and got 2 blisters and I kept slipping out of the heel. Second time I had little clear silicone pads stuck where the blisters were and on the heel. Third time I did the hair dryer and thick socks first, plus the pads from before. Lol these were three nights in a row though. Viva Las Vegas, right?! Now my blisters are healing and I'm going to get a nice insole for them. And possibly the hair dryer again. I got a 37.5, I'm normally a 7 and never had trouble with width! It's the toe box that's killing me!  Any other tips??


----------



## mlemee

CarolineHermes said:


> Outfit yesterday! The Simple pump 120 beige  The perfect every day/ casual pump. Such a versatile colour.


Loving the whole ensemble!


318Platinum said:


> Hey you guys! Went to an event Saturday known as the "Pink Party", which is a benefit for Easter Seals




Pick really suits you and I love those Dafs!


Cityfashionista said:


> I've missed so many pages. I've been out of the loop. You all look great.
> 
> Congrats on your graduation Jennyc.
> 
> This was taking outside my house after coming from a play.
> 
> 
> I also feel weird about the label dropping but I figured I'd list it for the curious.



Love those heels!


kham said:


> Today at DH's graduation
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> Cls: Purple Suede Yolanda


you look fab! Purple really suits you and great smile. Actually, you look like Jordin Sparks


----------



## xxkim

justpeachy4397 said:


> A pic from our engagement shoot yesterday  a few more pics on the blog!



This is just so incredibly cute!!!!!


----------



## kham

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Great color! Nice outfit



Thank you! Your outfits always look great as well! 



mlemee said:


> you look fab! Purple really suits you and great smile. Actually, you look like Jordin Sparks



Lol!! Thank you! *Aegis* said the same thing about Jordan Sparks :giggles:  I really don't see it lol!


----------



## beagly911

Mondays outfit

Sweater: Classique Entier
Pants: Ann Taylor
CL's: New Hai calf






and a surprise showing from Reka!!!


----------



## AEGIS

im cheating.  i wore CLs at the beginning with this outfit but by the time i took this pic i was in flats :shame:  but i had on satin cerulean blue VPs






more deets on the blog in the AM


----------



## fumi

beagly911 said:


> Mondays outfit
> 
> Sweater: Classique Entier
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> CL's: New Hai calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a surprise showing from Reka!!!



You look great, beagly!



AEGIS said:


> im cheating.  i wore CLs at the beginning with this outfit but by the time i took this pic i was in flats :shame:  but i had on satin cerulean blue VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more deets on the blog in the AM



This is such a cute, colorful outfit!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

beagly911 said:


> Mondays outfit
> 
> Sweater: Classique Entier
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> CL's: New Hai calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a surprise showing from Reka!!!



lovely!! and your pup is adorable 



AEGIS said:


> im cheating.  i wore CLs at the beginning with this outfit but by the time i took this pic i was in flats :shame:  but i had on satin cerulean blue VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more deets on the blog in the AM



love your sunshine outfit  gorgeous.


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> lovely!! and your pup is adorable
> 
> 
> 
> love your sunshine outfit  gorgeous.





aww i like that name.  maybe i will name a future blog post that.  btw i stock your tumblr too


----------



## AEGIS

fumi said:


> This is such a cute, colorful outfit!




thanks fumi!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Mondays outfit
> 
> Sweater: Classique Entier
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> CL's: New Hai calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a surprise showing from Reka!!!



hey did you lose weight?! you're looking quite svelte lady



CarolineHermes said:


> Outfit yesterday! The Simple pump 120 beige  The perfect every day/ casual pump. Such a versatile colour.



too cute!



airina666 said:


> Today i'm wearing my new CL Rolling Spikes, Country Road pants, Veronika Maine blazer and Miss Shop knit top.




looove these to death1


----------



## DC-Cutie

Holy Smokes!!  You look amazing. Love the color of your dress and of course the CLs are perfect!


kham said:


> Today at DH's graduation
> 
> Dress: BCBG
> Cls: Purple Suede Yolanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the extra thigh showing :shame:



Congrats on your first pair.  Suffer for fashion my friend!  We've all been there.  lovely colors in your dress.


etk123 said:


> Hi ladies! Just got my first pair, I'm beyond excited, even though they hurt!!



this look is just too cool.  


airina666 said:


> Today i'm wearing my new CL Rolling Spikes, Country Road pants, Veronika Maine blazer and Miss Shop knit top.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Mondays outfit
> 
> Sweater: Classique Entier
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> CL's: New Hai calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a surprise showing from Reka!!!


 AWWWW, love this pic you and Reka look fabulous .


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> im cheating. i wore CLs at the beginning with this outfit but by the time i took this pic i was in flats :shame: but i had on satin cerulean blue VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more deets on the blog in the AM


 Aegis you look GORGEOUS! I love your outfit.


----------



## megt10

In keeping with my casual have to wear flats atm summer look I am wearing once again my Sylvia T-strap color block sandal. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Cache.


----------



## GoGlam

color looks great on you! 



AEGIS said:


> im cheating. i wore CLs at the beginning with this outfit but by the time i took this pic i was in flats :shame: but i had on satin cerulean blue VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more deets on the blog in the AM


----------



## Cityfashionista

phiphi said:


> awesome. the perfect classics!
> 
> 
> 
> ooh i like the sounds of this!!
> 
> 
> 
> you look very casual chic!
> 
> 
> 
> love this whole look!





mlemee said:


> Loving the whole ensemble!
> 
> 
> 
> Pick really suits you and I love those Dafs!
> 
> 
> Love those heels!
> 
> you look fab! Purple really suits you and great smile. Actually, you look like Jordin Sparks



 Ladies.


----------



## Cityfashionista

beagly911 said:


> Mondays outfit
> 
> Sweater: Classique Entier
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> CL's: New Hai calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a surprise showing from Reka!!!





AEGIS said:


> im cheating.  i wore CLs at the beginning with this outfit but by the time i took this pic i was in flats :shame:  but i had on satin cerulean blue VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more deets on the blog in the AM



Looking lovely ladies. 

& great looks for everyone I've missed. If I do too many quotes I'll have to remove the pictures & I'm too lazy today.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

megt10 said:


> In keeping with my casual have to wear flats atm summer look I am wearing once again my Sylvia T-strap color block sandal. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Cache.



lovely as always!! you carry flats just as well as heels


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> im cheating.  i wore CLs at the beginning with this outfit but by the time i took this pic i was in flats :shame:  but i had on satin cerulean blue VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more deets on the blog in the AM



lol that is definitely the life I live! I give my CLs 3 hours max...you look gorgeous! Color color colorrr ! I need to step it up and get outta black/charcoal/navy work slump lol



airina666 said:


> Today i'm wearing my new CL Rolling Spikes, Country Road pants, Veronika Maine blazer and Miss Shop knit top.



amazing! you look adorable...my UGHs. rock on!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> im cheating. i wore CLs at the beginning with this outfit but by the time i took this pic i was in flats :shame: but i had on satin cerulean blue VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more deets on the blog in the AM


 You look terrific AEGIS!!  Love the colors!


----------



## beagly911

fumi said:


> You look great, beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a cute, colorful outfit!


Thanks fumi



LamborghiniGirl said:


> lovely!! and your pup is adorable
> 
> 
> 
> love your sunshine outfit  gorgeous.


Thank you LG, she is a sweetheart!!



AEGIS said:


> hey did you lose weight?! you're looking quite svelte lady
> 
> 
> 
> too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looove these to death1


Aww AEGIS you're so sweet, yes I'm down 3-4 sizes in the last year!  It feels sooo good!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> AWWWW, love this pic you and Reka look fabulous .


 Thanks meg, DH couldn't believe that she just sat down for the picture!  


Cityfashionista said:


> Looking lovely ladies.
> 
> & great looks for everyone I've missed. If I do too many quotes I'll have to remove the pictures & I'm too lazy today.


 Thank you City!


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> im cheating.  i wore CLs at the beginning with this outfit but by the time i took this pic i was in flats :shame:  but i had on satin cerulean blue VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more deets on the blog in the AM



Love all the pops of color!  Just one look and I knew that beautiful necklace was from _Amrita Singh_...I have to be on the look-out for this piece (missed my chance on _Ruelala_ )


----------



## megt10

LamborghiniGirl said:


> lovely as always!! you carry flats just as well as heels


 Thanks so much LG, I love these sandals but can't wait to be able to wear a pair of heels again.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> In keeping with my casual have to wear flats atm summer look I am wearing once again my Sylvia T-strap color block sandal. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Cache.


 Beautiful meg! I love your DVF!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful meg! I love your DVF!!


 Thanks Beagly, I am missing my heels but at least it is summer and sandals look cute with so many things. That is my moto "always an up side"


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Mondays outfit
> 
> Sweater: Classique Entier
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> CL's: New Hai calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a surprise showing from Reka!!!


 
Love the New Hais *beagly*!!!
And your pup is cute too!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Love the New Hais *beagly*!!!
> And your pup is cute too!!!


 Thank you so much stilly!!! I love my New Hais, so comfy!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Pardon the somewhat vacant expression. I tend to look like that after coming out of a club. 

What: Red Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos, vintage prom dress, Chanel WOC, mom's charlotte russe stretch bracelet, handmade wire-wrapped necklace (gift from a penpal)
Where: college graduation party!


----------



## DariaD

ColdSteel said:


> Pardon the somewhat vacant expression. I tend to look like that after coming out of a club.
> 
> What: Red Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos, vintage prom dress, Chanel WOC, mom's charlotte russe stretch bracelet, handmade wire-wrapped necklace (gift from a penpal)
> Where: college graduation party!



This dress is amazing! Great outfit


----------



## DariaD

Going out in my latest purchase &#8212; camel FiFis.
They were VERY tight at the beginning and I even was considering re-selling them, but I decided to go with vodka+socks trick and it did an amazing job!
Now they feel more and more comfortable with every wear and the heel hight is supercomfy and appropriate for most of my casual daytime occasions 

Bag is Furla, scarf is Hermes and polka-dot tulip dress was some no-name £10 find


----------



## megt10

ColdSteel said:


> Pardon the somewhat vacant expression. I tend to look like that after coming out of a club.
> 
> What: Red Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos, vintage prom dress, Chanel WOC, mom's charlotte russe stretch bracelet, handmade wire-wrapped necklace (gift from a penpal)
> Where: college graduation party!


 Awesome outfit, you look great.


----------



## megt10

DariaD said:


> Going out in my latest purchase  camel FiFis.
> They were VERY tight at the beginning and I even was considering re-selling them, but I decided to go with vodka+socks trick and it did an amazing job!
> Now they feel more and more comfortable with every wear and the heel hight is supercomfy and appropriate for most of my casual daytime occasions
> 
> Bag is Furla, scarf is Hermes and polka-dot tulip dress was some no-name £10 find


 Gorgeous love your dress it is so cute.


----------



## beagly911

ColdSteel said:


> Pardon the somewhat vacant expression. I tend to look like that after coming out of a club.
> 
> What: Red Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos, vintage prom dress, Chanel WOC, mom's charlotte russe stretch bracelet, handmade wire-wrapped necklace (gift from a penpal)
> Where: college graduation party!


 Stunning, I love the dress!!


----------



## beagly911

DariaD said:


> Going out in my latest purchase  camel FiFis.
> They were VERY tight at the beginning and I even was considering re-selling them, but I decided to go with vodka+socks trick and it did an amazing job!
> Now they feel more and more comfortable with every wear and the heel hight is supercomfy and appropriate for most of my casual daytime occasions
> 
> Bag is Furla, scarf is Hermes and polka-dot tulip dress was some no-name £10 find


 Lovely! I'm going to have to try the vodka/sock trick with my Rolandos!


----------



## Jönathan

DariaD said:


> Going out in my latest purchase  camel FiFis.
> They were VERY tight at the beginning and I even was considering re-selling them, but I decided to go with vodka+socks trick and it did an amazing job!
> Now they feel more and more comfortable with every wear and the heel hight is supercomfy and appropriate for most of my casual daytime occasions
> 
> Bag is Furla, scarf is Hermes and polka-dot tulip dress was some no-name £10 find



Absolutely adorable!


----------



## DariaD

*megt10, Jönathan* - Thank you so much!




beagly911 said:


> Lovely! I'm going to have to try the vodka/sock trick with my Rolandos!



Thank you!
You should def try the sock trick, I saw your Rolandos and they are worth trying! 
Those FiFis were killing me and I had a feeling that they didn't get better right after the trick but then I decided to wear them out (safe car to restaurant walk)  and the patent suddenly stretched a lot. Go figure


----------



## beagly911

Todays work outfit

Dress: Lily
Shrug: Ann Taylor
CL's: pink and white striped Brigitte


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit
> 
> Dress: Lily
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: pink and white striped Brigitte


 
Such a cute outfit *beagly*!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Such a cute outfit *beagly*!!!


 Thank you stilly!!


----------



## CocoB

CarolineHermes said:


> Outfit yesterday! The Simple pump 120 beige  The perfect every day/ casual pump. Such a versatile colour.



I haven't been in these parts for an age, but you look fantastic. Love the whole thing!


----------



## ColdSteel

What's the print on the dress Beagly? 

And I love the tulip dress! Those unexpected bargains are the best.


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit
> 
> Dress: Lily
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: pink and white striped Brigitte


 
Very cute beagly!


----------



## kham

DC-Cutie said:


> Holy Smokes!!  You look amazing. Love the color of your dress and of course the CLs are perfect!



Thank you!!


----------



## kham

DariaD said:


> Going out in my latest purchase  camel FiFis.
> They were VERY tight at the beginning and I even was considering re-selling them, but I decided to go with vodka+socks trick and it did an amazing job!
> Now they feel more and more comfortable with every wear and the heel hight is supercomfy and appropriate for most of my casual daytime occasions
> 
> Bag is Furla, scarf is Hermes and polka-dot tulip dress was some no-name £10 find



I love the dress!!!! of course I love the shoes too!!!!


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> im cheating.  i wore CLs at the beginning with this outfit but by the time i took this pic i was in flats :shame:  but i had on satin cerulean blue VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more deets on the blog in the AM



Love the colorblocking Aegis!! That blue jacket is TDF and your yellow bag is gorgeous!




ColdSteel said:


> Pardon the somewhat vacant expression. I tend to look like that after coming out of a club.
> 
> What: Red Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos, vintage prom dress, Chanel WOC, mom's charlotte russe stretch bracelet, handmade wire-wrapped necklace (gift from a penpal)
> Where: college graduation party!



Omg, your dress is sooooo stunning!!! You look gorgeous!!




DariaD said:


> Going out in my latest purchase  camel FiFis.
> They were VERY tight at the beginning and I even was considering re-selling them, but I decided to go with vodka+socks trick and it did an amazing job!
> Now they feel more and more comfortable with every wear and the heel hight is supercomfy and appropriate for most of my casual daytime occasions
> 
> Bag is Furla, scarf is Hermes and polka-dot tulip dress was some no-name £10 find



You look so cute & chic!! Love the entire outfit!



beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit
> 
> Dress: Lily
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: pink and white striped Brigitte



Beagly, you look so adorable---those wrap wedges are the cutest shoes!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Todays work outfit
> 
> Dress: Lily
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: pink and white striped Brigitte



Love this outfit you look fantastic Beagly.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

DariaD said:


> Going out in my latest purchase  camel FiFis.
> They were VERY tight at the beginning and I even was considering re-selling them, but I decided to go with vodka+socks trick and it did an amazing job!
> Now they feel more and more comfortable with every wear and the heel hight is supercomfy and appropriate for most of my casual daytime occasions
> 
> Bag is Furla, scarf is Hermes and polka-dot tulip dress was some no-name £10 find



Very nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ColdSteel said:


> Pardon the somewhat vacant expression. I tend to look like that after coming out of a club.
> 
> What: Red Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos, vintage prom dress, Chanel WOC, mom's charlotte russe stretch bracelet, handmade wire-wrapped necklace (gift from a penpal)
> Where: college graduation party!



Your dress is beautiful!


----------



## beagly911

ColdSteel said:


> What's the print on the dress Beagly?
> 
> And I love the tulip dress! Those unexpected bargains are the best.


 They are abstract little perfume bottles, its just a fun little dress.


----------



## beagly911

anniethecat said:


> Very cute beagly!


Thanks anniethecat, its such a fun dress!!



dbeth said:


> Love the colorblocking Aegis!! That blue jacket is TDF and your yellow bag is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, your dress is sooooo stunning!!! You look gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look so cute & chic!! Love the entire outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Beagly, you look so adorable---those wrap wedges are the cutest shoes!


Thank you dbeth, I got them from a tPF'er for a steal and they are sooo comfy!!



megt10 said:


> Love this outfit you look fantastic Beagly.


Aww thanks meg!


----------



## Elsie87

Lovely sunny day! 


In my nichel Turbellas:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## kham

Elsie87 said:


> Lovely sunny day!
> 
> 
> In my nichel Turbellas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Very Nice!! I love everything about this outfit!!


----------



## carlinha

ladies, i haven't been in these parts in a LONG time, so i apologize for the general shout out but you all look amazing!!! 

thank you all for sharing your inspirational pics!


----------



## carlinha

duplicate post


----------



## carlinha

duplicate post


----------



## carlinha

*Brush Silver Glitter Pigalle Spike 100
*


----------



## samina

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Lovely sunny day!
> 
> In my nichel Turbellas:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Elise you look fab love the green dress with yellow bag n the CLs!!


----------



## samina

carlinha said:
			
		

> Brush Silver Glitter Pigalle Spike 100



Carlinha - you look fab!!!


----------



## samina

Which heels go with my outfit? I'm going to an Asian wedding/reception evening party.
Ron rons nude or purple 8mignons?


----------



## IramImtiaz

samina said:


> Which heels go with my outfit? I'm going to an Asian wedding/reception evening party.
> Ron rons nude or purple 8mignons?
> 
> View attachment 1733968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1733969



I would say the first ones, they're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## samina

I also have this outfit it's light nude/peach with gold and bronze beading/crystals and am thinkn to pair it with the bronze scissor girls?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

samina said:


> Which heels go with my outfit? I'm going to an Asian wedding/reception evening party.
> Ron rons nude or purple 8mignons?
> 
> View attachment 1733968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1733969



No doubt for me, the first ones


----------



## samina

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> No doubt for me, the first ones



Crispedrosa - thanks I prefer this one too!! Decision made


----------



## samina

IramImtiaz said:
			
		

> I would say the first ones, they're absolutely gorgeous!



Iram - thanks defo going with these tomrw!!


----------



## carlinha

samina said:


> Carlinha - you look fab!!!





samina said:


> Which heels go with my outfit? I'm going to an Asian wedding/reception evening party.
> Ron rons nude or purple 8mignons?
> 
> View attachment 1733968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1733969





samina said:


> I also have this outfit it's light nude/peach with gold and bronze beading/crystals and am thinkn to pair it with the bronze scissor girls?
> 
> View attachment 1733985



Thanks samina!  The 8 mignons with the purple dress for sure and the bronze SG look great with the second dress!


----------



## Nadin22

samina said:


> Which heels go with my outfit? I'm going to an Asian wedding/reception evening party.
> Ron rons nude or purple 8mignons?
> 
> View attachment 1733968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1733969



I would vote for 8mignons! Great dress!


----------



## Nadin22

Elsie87 said:


> Lovely sunny day!
> 
> 
> In my nichel Turbellas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



You look great!


----------



## Nadin22

carlinha said:


> *Brush Silver Glitter Pigalle Spike 100
> *



You look great!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Lovely sunny day!
> 
> 
> In my nichel Turbellas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Love your dress with the Balenciaga.


----------



## megt10

carlinha said:


> *Brush Silver Glitter Pigalle Spike 100*


 You look great. I love the BCBG dress on you. I have the same one.


----------



## megt10

samina said:


> Which heels go with my outfit? I'm going to an Asian wedding/reception evening party.
> Ron rons nude or purple 8mignons?
> 
> View attachment 1733968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1733969


 The first for sure what a beautiful outfit that will be.


----------



## megt10

Last night went to Shul and wore heels, New Simple suede The top is DVF, jacket Laundry, pants Theory and the bag is Bottega Veneta.


----------



## samina

Nadin22 said:
			
		

> I would vote for 8mignons! Great dress!



Thanks Nadin


----------



## samina

carlinha said:
			
		

> Thanks samina!  The 8 mignons with the purple dress for sure and the bronze SG look great with the second dress!



Thanks Carlinha I'm going for the purple


----------



## samina

megt10 said:
			
		

> The first for sure what a beautiful outfit that will be.



Thanks Megt10


----------



## samina

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night went to Shul and wore heels, New Simple suede The top is DVF, jacket Laundry, pants Theory and the bag is Bottega Veneta.



Meg - u look fab as always.. Theory pants are soo nice in my uni days I worked in selfridges in the Theory brand section !


----------



## PetitColibri

carlinha said:


> *Brush Silver Glitter Pigalle Spike 100
> *



good to see you on tpf !
you look fab as usual !
love evrything ! dress, shoes, bag ! perfection


----------



## kham

megt10 said:


> Last night went to Shul and wore heels, New Simple suede The top is DVF, jacket Laundry, pants Theory and the bag is Bottega Veneta.


----------



## dbeth

carlinha said:


> *Brush Silver Glitter Pigalle Spike 100
> *



Looking hot Carla!!! I almost bought that same bcbg dress--- it's so pretty! 




samina said:


> Which heels go with my outfit? I'm going to an Asian wedding/reception evening party.
> Ron rons nude or purple 8mignons?
> 
> View attachment 1733968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1733969





samina said:


> I also have this outfit it's light nude/peach with gold and bronze beading/crystals and am thinkn to pair it with the bronze scissor girls?
> 
> View attachment 1733985



Both outfits are gorgeous, but I like the 1st dress paired with the Mignons!




megt10 said:


> Last night went to Shul and wore heels, New Simple suede The top is DVF, jacket Laundry, pants Theory and the bag is Bottega Veneta.



Looking good Meg--- I have a Dvf dress with the same style on the front of your blouse. I love it!!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Lovely sunny day!
> 
> 
> In my nichel Turbellas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Great sunny day look!!  You are always so stylish!!


----------



## beagly911

carlinha said:


> *Brush Silver Glitter Pigalle Spike 100*


 Fabulous look, good to see you!!


----------



## surlygirl

samina said:


> I also have this outfit it's light nude/peach with gold and bronze beading/crystals and am thinkn to pair it with the bronze scissor girls?
> 
> View attachment 1733985



love the purple ensemble and the bronze details on this dress! the scissor girls will look fantastic! i have such seller's remorse over my bronze scissors.



megt10 said:


> Last night went to Shul and wore heels, New Simple suede The top is DVF, jacket Laundry, pants Theory and the bag is Bottega Veneta.



your lovely look is perfectly timed, *meg*! just throwing a few more things in my suitcase and will now include pieces to lift your style! 

i have a similar rebecca taylor blouse and zara jacket that will hopefully be half as cute as your outfit! and glad to see you back in heels. hope you felt as good as you looked!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Last night went to Shul and wore heels, New Simple suede The top is DVF, jacket Laundry, pants Theory and the bag is Bottega Veneta.


 You look fantastic meg!!!  Yea, New Simple~ so glad you're getting back in your heels!!


----------



## wannaprada

You ladies look absolutely fabulous!!


----------



## carlinha

Nadin22 said:


> You look great!



thank you *nadin*!



megt10 said:


> You look great. I love the BCBG dress on you. I have the same one.



thanks *megt*!  yes i love this dress, so comfy too!



megt10 said:


> Last night went to Shul and wore heels, New Simple suede The top is DVF, jacket Laundry, pants Theory and the bag is Bottega Veneta.



you look great the BV bag is amazing!!!



PetitColibri said:


> good to see you on tpf !
> you look fab as usual !
> love evrything ! dress, shoes, bag ! perfection



hello *petit*!  thank you so much!



dbeth said:


> Looking hot Carla!!! I almost bought that same bcbg dress--- it's so pretty!



thanks *dbeth*!  yes the dress is great and comfy!



beagly911 said:


> Fabulous look, good to see you!!



hello *beagly*!  good to see you too how are you?  thank you!


----------



## samina

surlygirl said:
			
		

> love the purple ensemble and the bronze details on this dress! the scissor girls will look fantastic! i have such seller's remorse over my bronze scissors.
> 
> Thanks Surly - I still havnt had a chance to wear new to me bronze sg.. They are fab..


----------



## samina

dbeth said:
			
		

> Looking hot Carla!!! I almost bought that same bcbg dress--- it's so pretty!
> 
> Both outfits are gorgeous, but I like the 1st dress paired with the Mignons!
> 
> Looking good Meg--- I have a Dvf dress with the same style on the front of your blouse. I love it!!



Dbeth- thanks !!


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> aww thanks  im actually terribly shy to post pics online and of myself [you know good ole fashioned self-criticism that we women tend to do].  im trying to work up the courage to post pics on the blog of myself.  it's more of a fashion law blog anyway



I love that you are positing more often.  You are inspiring!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Last night went to Shul and wore heels, New Simple suede The top is DVF, jacket Laundry, pants Theory and the bag is Bottega Veneta.



This jacket is fantastic on you.  LOVE!



carlinha said:


> *Brush Silver Glitter Pigalle Spike 100
> *



What a treat!  So good to see you in here sweetness.  You look as stunning as always.  You are so chic and well put-together.



Elsie87 said:


> Lovely sunny day!
> 
> 
> In my nichel Turbellas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



The color of this dress is _killing_ me!



ColdSteel said:


> Pardon the somewhat vacant expression. I tend to look like that after coming out of a club.
> 
> What: Red Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos, vintage prom dress, Chanel WOC, mom's charlotte russe stretch bracelet, handmade wire-wrapped necklace (gift from a penpal)
> Where: college graduation party!



Your dress is almost as beautiful as you are!


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> I love that you are positing more often.  You are inspiring!





pshaw! you ladies who are moms and still have the energy to work and look good are inspiring! i work and go to school and honestly--im exhausted!


----------



## beagly911

Had a wedding today

Dress: Maggy London
CL's: nude patent VP's


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Had a wedding today
> 
> Dress: Maggy London
> CL's: nude patent VP's



You look fab Beagly!


----------



## megt10

samina said:


> Meg - u look fab as always.. Theory pants are soo nice in my uni days I worked in selfridges in the Theory brand section !


 


kham said:


>


 


dbeth said:


> Looking hot Carla!!! I almost bought that same bcbg dress--- it's so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both outfits are gorgeous, but I like the 1st dress paired with the Mignons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Meg--- I have a Dvf dress with the same style on the front of your blouse. I love it!!


 


surlygirl said:


> love the purple ensemble and the bronze details on this dress! the scissor girls will look fantastic! i have such seller's remorse over my bronze scissors.
> 
> 
> 
> your lovely look is perfectly timed, *meg*! just throwing a few more things in my suitcase and will now include pieces to lift your style!
> 
> i have a similar rebecca taylor blouse and zara jacket that will hopefully be half as cute as your outfit! and glad to see you back in heels. hope you felt as good as you looked!


 


beagly911 said:


> You look fantastic meg!!! Yea, New Simple~ so glad you're getting back in your heels!!


 


carlinha said:


> thank you *nadin*!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *megt*! yes i love this dress, so comfy too!
> 
> 
> 
> you look great the BV bag is amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> hello *petit*! thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *dbeth*! yes the dress is great and comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> hello *beagly*! good to see you too how are you? thank you!


 


cts900 said:


> This jacket is fantastic on you. LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> What a treat! So good to see you in here sweetness. You look as stunning as always. You are so chic and well put-together.
> 
> 
> 
> The color of this dress is _killing_ me!
> 
> 
> 
> Your dress is almost as beautiful as you are!


 Thank you ladies so much! It is so good to be back in heels. I still can't do the higher ones yet without my knee hurting but figure I can strengthen it by wearing a little lower heel for awhile. Probably will be posting lots of pics .


beagly911 said:


> Had a wedding today
> 
> Dress: Maggy London
> CL's: nude patent VP's


 You look beautiful Beagly.


----------



## megt10

Today ran errands and went to the mall to return a few things. I wore my yellow patent Ron Ron 85. The top is Go Jeans, jeans are velvet J Brand and the bag is Balenciaga Velo in Mimosa.


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> You look fab Beagly!


Thank you wanna, I wanted to wear my purple suede Rolandos but I'm still working on that darn toe box!! (the purple is a perfect match to the dress!)



megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies so much! It is so good to be back in heels. I still can't do the higher ones yet without my knee hurting but figure I can strengthen it by wearing a little lower heel for awhile. Probably will be posting lots of pics .
> 
> You look beautiful Beagly.


Thanks meg, I love this dress as it accentuates my thinner waist but flows over the hips...which I'm sitll working on hehe the dress also has pockets which I love!!!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Today ran errands and went to the mall to return a few things. I wore my yellow patent Ron Ron 85. The top is Go Jeans, jeans are velvet J Brand and the bag is Balenciaga Velo in Mimosa.


 Incredible meg, I love the Ron Ron ~ such a great color!!!!  Ok, I love it ALL!!!!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Incredible meg, I love the Ron Ron ~ such a great color!!!!  Ok, I love it ALL!!!!!



Thanks so much Beagly. I love the color of these shoes, it is such a happy color.


----------



## Nadin22

beagly911 said:


> Had a wedding today
> 
> Dress: Maggy London
> CL's: nude patent VP's



You look great! Very nice dress!


----------



## Nadin22

megt10 said:


> Today ran errands and went to the mall to return a few things. I wore my yellow patent Ron Ron 85. The top is Go Jeans, jeans are velvet J Brand and the bag is Balenciaga Velo in Mimosa.



Great outfit! I love the colors!


----------



## beagly911

Nadin22 said:


> You look great! Very nice dress!


 Thank you Nadin!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Today ran errands and went to the mall to return a few things. I wore my yellow patent Ron Ron 85. The top is Go Jeans, jeans are velvet J Brand and the bag is Balenciaga Velo in Mimosa.



I adore all of this color.  You look like springtime personified! Bring on summer!



beagly911 said:


> Had a wedding today
> 
> Dress: Maggy London
> CL's: nude patent VP's



Very pretty, beagly!



AEGIS said:


> pshaw! you ladies who are moms and still have the energy to work and look good are inspiring! i work and go to school and honestly--im exhausted!



You are precious.  Thanks, sweetie.


----------



## cts900

Another cruddy cell phone pic of another workday outfit.  Dress is Calvin Klein, shoes are AD 100s...


----------



## 9distelle

beagly911 said:


> Had a wedding today
> 
> Dress: Maggy London
> CL's: nude patent VP's


Beautiful outfit!!


----------



## carlinha

cts900 said:


> What a treat!  So good to see you in here sweetness.  You look as stunning as always.  You are so chic and well put-together.



hello *C*!!!  how are you?  i've missed you 



beagly911 said:


> Had a wedding today
> 
> Dress: Maggy London
> CL's: nude patent VP's



so perfect for spring *beagly*!  the dress is very flattering on you indeed.



megt10 said:


> Today ran errands and went to the mall to return a few things. I wore my yellow patent Ron Ron 85. The top is Go Jeans, jeans are velvet J Brand and the bag is Balenciaga Velo in Mimosa.



another springtime combo!  yellow and green really pop *meg*.



cts900 said:


> Another cruddy cell phone pic of another workday outfit.  Dress is Calvin Klein, shoes are AD 100s...



you're in great shape woman!  keep up the good work!


----------



## carlinha

one outfit paired with two different CLs...

on the left more casual during the daytime: *Hola Ninas*
on the right switched it up for date night with the hubby: *Red Lizard VPs*


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> I adore all of this color. You look like springtime personified! Bring on summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty, beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> You are precious. Thanks, sweetie.


Thank you cts!



9distelle said:


> Beautiful outfit!!


Thanks so much 9distelle!



carlinha said:


> hello *C*!!! how are you? i've missed you
> 
> 
> 
> so perfect for spring *beagly*! the dress is very flattering on you indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> another springtime combo! yellow and green really pop *meg*.
> 
> 
> 
> you're in great shape woman! keep up the good work!


Thanks carlinha, trying to dress my changing body is not always easy but when I put this dress I knew I had to get it!  I love the colors too!


----------



## cts900

carlinha said:


> one outfit paired with two different CLs...
> 
> on the left more casual during the daytime: *Hola Ninas*
> on the right switched it up for date night with the hubby: *Red Lizard VPs*



You are so sweet, car. Thank you for the compliment and support (**cts puts down cookie**).  

I have missed you!!!!!  All is well and it looks from your pics like all is well with you.  Your polka dots are delicious and both shoes make for perfect pairings.  Fantastic!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Another cruddy cell phone pic of another workday outfit. Dress is Calvin Klein, shoes are AD 100s...


 Awesome workday look cts!!!  You so inspire me to keep loosing the weight!!! Now if I could only get rid of the hips my children blessed me with!! :lolots:


----------



## beagly911

carlinha said:


> one outfit paired with two different CLs...
> 
> on the left more casual during the daytime: *Hola Ninas*
> on the right switched it up for date night with the hubby: *Red Lizard VPs*


 WOW carlinha, way to go from day to night!!!  Love your dress!!!  And with the H belt, stunning!!  Things are going well here hope you are doing well too!!  Miss seeing you around!


----------



## DC-Cutie

carlinha said:


> one outfit paired with two different CLs...
> 
> on the left more casual during the daytime: *Hola Ninas*
> on the right switched it up for date night with the hubby: *Red Lizard VPs*



 you look so cute  miss seeing you around.


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Awesome workday look cts!!!  You so inspire me to keep loosing the weight!!! Now if I could only get rid of the hips my children blessed me with!! :lolots:



Thanks so much!  I will never be rid of my hips...I have had them since I was just a child myself .


----------



## BattyBugs

I am so far behind. Working a "normal" job is so time consuming.  Nice outfits, ladies.


----------



## carlinha

cts900 said:


> You are so sweet, car. Thank you for the compliment and support (**cts puts down cookie**).
> 
> I have missed you!!!!!  All is well and it looks from your pics like all is well with you.  Your polka dots are delicious and both shoes make for perfect pairings.  Fantastic!



yes things are very good, i cannot complain!  i just love polka dots   you're better than me if you didn't eat that cookie since i just had some toblerone chocolate 



beagly911 said:


> WOW carlinha, way to go from day to night!!!  Love your dress!!!  And with the H belt, stunning!!  Things are going well here hope you are doing well too!!  Miss seeing you around!



thanks *beagly*!  i'm reminded how i missed being on here!  there are just so many new people i don't recognize, and i'm not collecting CLs as much as i used to...



DC-Cutie said:


> you look so cute  miss seeing you around.



thanks *DC* miss you too!    hope all is well with you?



cts900 said:


> Thanks so much!  I will never be rid of my hips...I have had them since I was just a child myself .



 girl, my hips are here to stay!  they've taken up permanent residence!  sometimes not such a bad thing... they do make us look more womanly


----------



## cts900

carlinha said:


> yes things are very good, i cannot complain!  i just love polka dots   you're better than me if you didn't eat that cookie since i just had some toblerone chocolate
> 
> girl, my hips are here to stay!  they've taken up permanent residence!  sometimes not such a bad thing... they do make us look more womanly



I LOVE Toblerone!!!!!  I ended up drinking my calories tonight , but I have to say that I have also given in to my womanly hips.  It helps that my DH likes a curvy woman. Your polka dots make me smile.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

cts900 said:


> Another cruddy cell phone pic of another workday outfit.  Dress is Calvin Klein, shoes are AD 100s...



Love the black patent AD 100s! 



carlinha said:


> one outfit paired with two different CLs...
> 
> on the left more casual during the daytime: *Hola Ninas*
> on the right switched it up for date night with the hubby: *Red Lizard VPs*



Great outfit! I love polka dots and you styled it great with both pairs of shoes!


----------



## 9distelle

cts900 said:


> Another cruddy cell phone pic of another workday outfit.  Dress is Calvin Klein, shoes are AD 100s...


Great outfit with CLs!!


----------



## PetitColibri

carlinha said:


> one outfit paired with two different CLs...
> 
> on the left more casual during the daytime: *Hola Ninas*
> on the right switched it up for date night with the hubby: *Red Lizard VPs*



you look gorgeous Babe !
really love this dress ! looks stunning on you !
and always really happy to see you here


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Another cruddy cell phone pic of another workday outfit. Dress is Calvin Klein, shoes are AD 100s...


 You look awesome CTS! I love the dress on you.


----------



## surlygirl

carlinha said:
			
		

> one outfit paired with two different CLs...
> 
> on the left more casual during the daytime: Hola Ninas
> on the right switched it up for date night with the hubby: Red Lizard VPs



both looks are perfect for the holiday weekend! love the polka dots, the color scheme ... you always look amazing, c!!!


----------



## megt10

carlinha said:


> hello *C*!!! how are you? i've missed you
> 
> 
> 
> so perfect for spring *beagly*! the dress is very flattering on you indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> another springtime combo! yellow and green really pop *meg*.
> 
> 
> 
> you're in great shape woman! keep up the good work!


 


carlinha said:


> one outfit paired with two different CLs...
> 
> on the left more casual during the daytime: *Hola Ninas*
> on the right switched it up for date night with the hubby: *Red Lizard VPs*


 Thank you Carlina and I have to say this dress is so adorable on you. It transitions so well from day to night. I love your sandals and belt.


----------



## megt10

Last night we went out to dinner with friends and I wore my Ron Rons again. The dress is DVF and the clutch is Jimmy Choo.


----------



## rdgldy

I've only gone back a page, but* Carla, CTS* and *Meghan*, you all look so pretty!


----------



## megt10

rdgldy said:


> I've only gone back a page, but* Carla, CTS* and *Meghan*, you all look so pretty!


 Thank you so much.


----------



## cts900

hellokatiegirl said:


> Love the black patent AD 100s!



Thank you so much!



9distelle said:


> Great outfit with CLs!!



You are so sweet, thank you...



megt10 said:


> You look awesome CTS! I love the dress on you.



Thanks, meg!  The dress is a little big so I felt kinda frumpy...your compliment means a lot. 



megt10 said:


> Last night we went out to dinner with friends and I wore my Ron Rons again. The dress is DVF and the clutch is Jimmy Choo.



I am _obsessed_ with this dress!!!!!!! The colors are incredible.  What is the style called?



rdgldy said:


> I've only gone back a page, but* Carla, CTS* and *Meghan*, you all look so pretty!



Thank you so much.  You are so lovely.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet, thank you...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, meg! The dress is a little big so I felt kinda frumpy...your compliment means a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> I am _obsessed_ with this dress!!!!!!! The colors are incredible. What is the style called?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. You are so lovely.


 Thank you CTS The style is Edna and the color way is Petal Lagoon. It is on sale atm too. I love this style dress and have 3 of them in different colors. They are just super comfy and can be dressed up or down.


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> Another cruddy cell phone pic of another workday outfit.  Dress is Calvin Klein, shoes are AD 100s...




cute!



carlinha said:


> one outfit paired with two different CLs...
> 
> on the left more casual during the daytime: *Hola Ninas*
> on the right switched it up for date night with the hubby: *Red Lizard VPs*



you've left H land to come back "home."   love the way you slung the belt



megt10 said:


> Last night we went out to dinner with friends and I wore my Ron Rons again. The dress is DVF and the clutch is Jimmy Choo.



super cute.  that style dvf dress looks so wonky on me


----------



## Sincerelycass11

megt10 said:


> Ladies tonights Shul outfit. I am wearing my Bambou Glitter in Bronze. The dress is Rebbecca Taylor, bag and belt are D&G and the jacket Balenciaga Higgins.



Your style is so fun!! I've ben loving the posts


----------



## Sincerelycass11

stilly said:


> Heading out for drinks and dinner tonight in my new Asteroid 160s.
> I'll have to admit these are a bit of a challenge to walk in.
> I almost fell over 2 or 3 times during the night...



I love the floral knit with the patent Asteroids!! So gorgeous!!!

I had to return mine because the front spike on the left foot broke off... the SA told me it's ben happening to others as well. 

Have you had the same problem so far? I havent actual seen anyone else with the same issue... wondering if I had gotten a defective pair!


----------



## dbeth

cts900 said:


> Another cruddy cell phone pic of another workday outfit.  Dress is Calvin Klein, shoes are AD 100s...



You look so good!!! And I luv the altadma--- one of the most comfortable pairs!!! 


carlinha said:


> one outfit paired with two different CLs...
> 
> on the left more casual during the daytime: *Hola Ninas*
> on the right switched it up for date night with the hubby: *Red Lizard VPs*



LUV the polka dot dress with the red belt!! Shoe twinsies!! 



megt10 said:


> Last night we went out to dinner with friends and I wore my Ron Rons again. The dress is DVF and the clutch is Jimmy Choo.




Meg, this is such a gorgeous dress--- luv how the yellow Ron Ron's match!!! You look smashing!!!


----------



## Brooke0502

Casual dinner with friends! & the new CLs!! Not a very good picture getting of the CLs but I love them!!!




Excuse the mess!!!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night we went out to dinner with friends and I wore my Ron Rons again. The dress is DVF and the clutch is Jimmy Choo.



Fab as always! What I would give to go shopping in your closet!


----------



## wannaprada

cts900 said:
			
		

> Another cruddy cell phone pic of another workday outfit.  Dress is Calvin Klein, shoes are AD 100s...






			
				carlinha said:
			
		

> one outfit paired with two different CLs...
> 
> on the left more casual during the daytime: Hola Ninas
> on the right switched it up for date night with the hubby: Red Lizard VPs






			
				Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> Casual dinner with friends! & the new CLs!! Not a very good picture getting of the CLs but I love them!!!
> 
> Excuse the mess!!!



You ladies all look great! Carlinha, I so need that belt in my life!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Thank you CTS The style is Edna and the color way is Petal Lagoon. It is on sale atm too. I love this style dress and have 3 of them in different colors. They are just super comfy and can be dressed up or down.



I love it!  Thanks for the info...



AEGIS said:


> cute!



Thanks, hot stuff :kiss:.



dbeth said:


> You look so good!!! And I luv the altadma--- one of the most comfortable pairs!!!



Thanks so much, babe.  I would love to brave it in 140 someday...



wannaprada said:


> You ladies all look great! Carlinha, I so need that belt in my life!



Thanks!


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:
			
		

> Another cruddy cell phone pic of another workday outfit.  Dress is Calvin Klein, shoes are AD 100s...



Super cute as usual!


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> cute!
> 
> 
> 
> you've left H land to come back "home."   love the way you slung the belt
> 
> 
> 
> super cute.  that style dvf dress looks so wonky on me





Sincerelycass11 said:


> Your style is so fun!! I've ben loving the posts





dbeth said:


> You look so good!!! And I luv the altadma--- one of the most comfortable pairs!!!
> 
> 
> LUV the polka dot dress with the red belt!! Shoe twinsies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meg, this is such a gorgeous dress--- luv how the yellow Ron Ron's match!!! You look smashing!!!





wannaprada said:


> Fab as always! What I would give to go shopping in your closet!





cts900 said:


> I love it!  Thanks for the info...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, hot stuff :kiss:.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, babe.  I would love to brave it in 140 someday...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you ladies so much. Your kind words really mean a lot to me


----------



## megt10

Brooke0502 said:


> Casual dinner with friends! & the new CLs!! Not a very good picture getting of the CLs but I love them!!!
> 
> View attachment 1736711
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess!!!



You look adorable, such a cute outfit.


----------



## Brooke0502

megt10 said:
			
		

> You look adorable, such a cute outfit.



Aw thank you so much  you're too sweet!!


----------



## carlinha

cts900 said:


> I LOVE Toblerone!!!!!  I ended up drinking my calories tonight , but I have to say that I have also given in to my womanly hips.  It helps that my DH likes a curvy woman. Your polka dots make me smile.



 chocolate... heck food is my weakness! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> Love the black patent AD 100s!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit! I love polka dots and you styled it great with both pairs of shoes!



thanks *hellokatiegirl*!



PetitColibri said:


> you look gorgeous Babe !
> really love this dress ! looks stunning on you !
> and always really happy to see you here



thanks *petitcolibri*   good to see you here too!



surlygirl said:


> both looks are perfect for the holiday weekend! love the polka dots, the color scheme ... you always look amazing, c!!!



thanks *surly*!  miss you 



megt10 said:


> Thank you Carlina and I have to say this dress is so adorable on you. It transitions so well from day to night. I love your sandals and belt.



thanks *megt*!



megt10 said:


> Last night we went out to dinner with friends and I wore my Ron Rons again. The dress is DVF and the clutch is Jimmy Choo.



really love this look, you are like a springtime flower!  so fresh and light!  



rdgldy said:


> I've only gone back a page, but* Carla, CTS* and *Meghan*, you all look so pretty!



thank you *rdgldy* 



AEGIS said:


> you've left H land to come back "home."   love the way you slung the belt



hehe i wish i left H land, i'm still firmly entrenched there, but i still have my CL love!  i saw someone else do the belt like this and i copied it!   hope you are well!


----------



## carlinha

dbeth said:


> LUV the polka dot dress with the red belt!! Shoe twinsies!!



thanks *dbeth*!  



Brooke0502 said:


> Casual dinner with friends! & the new CLs!! Not a very good picture getting of the CLs but I love them!!!
> 
> View attachment 1736711
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess!!!



looking good *brooke*!



wannaprada said:


> You ladies all look great! Carlinha, I so need that belt in my life!



thanks *wannaprada*!  you do need this belt, i am not a belt girl, and i am so obsessed with this!


----------



## Elsie87

Wore my *turquoise suede VPs* out for drinks last night: 

















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## AEGIS

Elsie87 said:


> Wore my *turquoise suede VPs* out for drinks last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!




great mix of color and pattern


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Last night we went out to dinner with friends and I wore my Ron Rons again. The dress is DVF and the clutch is Jimmy Choo.


 Great look meg, the dress is terrific!


----------



## beagly911

Brooke0502 said:


> Casual dinner with friends! & the new CLs!! Not a very good picture getting of the CLs but I love them!!!
> 
> View attachment 1736711
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess!!!


 Great casual look Brooke!


----------



## Jönathan

Brooke0502 said:


> Casual dinner with friends! & the new CLs!! Not a very good picture getting of the CLs but I love them!!!
> 
> View attachment 1736711
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess!!!



Cute pic! The CL's look great on you!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Elsie87 said:


> Wore my *turquoise suede VPs* out for drinks last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!




So bright and fun!!! I love the bag!!!


----------



## dbeth

Elsie87 said:


> Wore my *turquoise suede VPs* out for drinks last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!




Love all the mixed colors!! You look great! Also luv your Turq VP's---the color is gorgeous!


----------



## Brooke0502

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Great casual look Brooke!



Thanks  y'all sure know how to make a girl feel loved!


----------



## Brooke0502

Jönathan said:
			
		

> Cute pic! The CL's look great on you!



Thank you


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Wore my *turquoise suede VPs* out for drinks last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Love and I want your bag! I almost bought this when it was on ebay but just couldn't think how I would pair it. Now I really want it.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Sylvia T-Strap sandals again. I swear my cost per wear on these is making them one of my best purchases. The dress is DVF and bag is Balenciaga Town.


----------



## Brooke0502

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Sylvia T-Strap sandals again. I swear my cost per wear on these is making them one of my best purchases. The dress is DVF and bag is Balenciaga Town.



Love the whole outfit ESP the shoes!!!


----------



## megt10

Brooke0502 said:


> Love the whole outfit ESP the shoes!!!



Thank you so much Brooke I am really getting a lot of mileage out of these shoes. So glad I bought them.


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Wore my *turquoise suede VPs* out for drinks last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Great look, I love the pop of turquoise with your dress and bag!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Sylvia T-Strap sandals again. I swear my cost per wear on these is making them one of my best purchases. The dress is DVF and bag is Balenciaga Town.


 Lovely meg, way to rock the sandals!!


----------



## beagly911

Todays work look - 

Shrug: Calvin Klein
Dress: Calvin Klein
CL's: Maroon Ploso Maro


----------



## Sincerelycass11

beagly911 said:


> Todays work look -
> 
> Shrug: Calvin Klein
> Dress: Calvin Klein
> CL's: Maroon Ploso Maro



I really love this! The crop cardi gives a great waist line


----------



## beagly911

Sincerelycass11 said:


> I really love this! The crop cardi gives a great waist line


 Thank you Sincerely, I've lost 35 lbs in the last 12-18 months so I'm working on dressing the new body and cropped cardi's are my new best friends!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Lovely meg, way to rock the sandals!!



Thank you Beagly.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Todays work look -
> 
> Shrug: Calvin Klein
> Dress: Calvin Klein
> CL's: Maroon Ploso Maro



You look gorgeous, I am a huge fan of the cropped cardigan it looks lovely on you.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

OOTD/OOTN, CL Rolandos, MK jeans, Target Tank, Givenchy blazer, Juicy Couture earrings, Chanel bag


----------



## fumi

Elsie87 said:


> Wore my *turquoise suede VPs* out for drinks last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



You look great! I love turquoise Louboutins and the floral Balenciaga.




Sincerelycass11 said:


> OOTD/OOTN, CL Rolandos, MK jeans, Target Tank, Givenchy blazer, Juicy Couture earrings, Chanel bag



You look so pretty! I love how you styled your hair!


----------



## beagly911

Sincerelycass11 said:


> OOTD/OOTN, CL Rolandos, MK jeans, Target Tank, Givenchy blazer, Juicy Couture earrings, Chanel bag


 WOW wish I could wear my Rolandos every day!!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Sincerelycass11 said:


> OOTD/OOTN, CL Rolandos, MK jeans, Target Tank, Givenchy blazer, Juicy Couture earrings, Chanel bag



Very chic Cass!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

SongbirdDiva said:


> Very chic Cass!



Thank you!!! 

Anxiously waiting to find out how to rock sequined Dolce & Gabbana leggings...


----------



## Sincerelycass11

beagly911 said:


> WOW wish I could wear my Rolandos every day!!


Lol, it takes a good dose of advil!!! 



fumi said:


> You look so pretty! I love how you styled your hair!



Thank you so much!! Best part is it hardly takes any time at all  (Spent more time shoving my bunions into the toebox lol!!)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Cityfashionista said:


> I've missed so many pages. I've been out of the loop. You all look great.
> 
> Congrats on your graduation Jennyc.
> 
> This was taking outside my house after coming from a play.
> 
> I'm wearing
> Dior sunnies
> Just cavalli dress
> Hermes Birkin 35 gold w ghw
> Hermes CDC belt gold w ghw.
> Hermes Blue clic H bracelet w phw
> Hermes Black croc CDC w phw
> Tiffany silver bracelet & necklace
> Croc alabaster Louboutin Bianca
> 
> Excuse my hair & lack of make up.
> I have phenomena :shame:
> 
> I also feel weird about the label dropping but I figured I'd list it for the curious.



LOVE the outfit!!!


----------



## beagly911

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Lol, it takes a good dose of advil!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!! Best part is it hardly takes any time at all  (Spent more time shoving my bunions into the toebox lol!!)


 Oh sooo understand shoving into the toebox!!!  I'll keep the advil, or stronger in mind for the Rolandos!!!


----------



## martinaa

Sincerelycass11 said:


> OOTD/OOTN, CL Rolandos, MK jeans, Target Tank, Givenchy blazer, Juicy Couture earrings, Chanel bag


 
Your outfit is great! I love how you style your hair!!


----------



## megt10

Sincerelycass11 said:


> OOTD/OOTN, CL Rolandos, MK jeans, Target Tank, Givenchy blazer, Juicy Couture earrings, Chanel bag


 Love your outfit.


----------



## DebbiNC

Sincerelycass11 said:


> OOTD/OOTN, CL Rolandos, MK jeans, Target Tank, Givenchy blazer, Juicy Couture earrings, Chanel bag




You look wonderful!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Lavenderduckiez said:


> LOVE the outfit!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Brooke0502 said:


> Casual dinner with friends! & the new CLs!! Not a very good picture getting of the CLs but I love them!!!
> 
> View attachment 1736711
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess!!!


cute outfit!



carlinha said:


> one outfit paired with two different CLs...
> 
> on the left more casual during the daytime: *Hola Ninas*
> on the right switched it up for date night with the hubby: *Red Lizard VPs*



love that dress on you, *C* and of course all the H accessories, you look fabulous, it's nice to see you posting around here again!!



Sincerelycass11 said:


> OOTD/OOTN, CL Rolandos, MK jeans, Target Tank, Givenchy blazer, Juicy Couture earrings, Chanel bag



this is such a me outfit, minus the rolandos which kill my feet & make my toes go numb in about 2 hours, so i salute you for pulling them off!


----------



## Jönathan

Sincerelycass11 said:


> OOTD/OOTN, CL Rolandos, MK jeans, Target Tank, Givenchy blazer, Juicy Couture earrings, Chanel bag



Super cute! Love the entire look!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Jönathan;22000657 said:
			
		

> Super cute! Love the entire look!





heiress-ox said:


> this is such a me outfit, minus the rolandos which kill my feet & make my toes go numb in about 2 hours, so i salute you for pulling them off!





DebbiNC said:


> You look wonderful!





megt10 said:


> Love your outfit.





martinaa said:


> Your outfit is great! I love how you style your hair!!




Thank you so much ladies!! I appreciate the kind words and compliments!


----------



## dbeth

Sincerelycass11 said:


> OOTD/OOTN, CL Rolandos, MK jeans, Target Tank, Givenchy blazer, Juicy Couture earrings, Chanel bag




You look so adorable! I love the skinnies with your Rolando's!!


----------



## sofaa

My favorite everyday pair: Spiked Rollerballs/Rolling Spikes


----------



## fumi

sofaa said:


> My favorite everyday pair: Spiked Rollerballs/Rolling Spikes



Love the rollerballs and the outfit!


----------



## fumi

I just got engaged over Memorial Weekend. DF took me on a cruise to the Bahamas and proposed to me on the top of the ship 
Here are two of my engagement photos where I'm wearing my hot pink Pigalle Platos. I get sooo much use out of these heels!


----------



## GoGlam

Congratulations!



fumi said:


> I just got engaged over Memorial Weekend. DF took me on a cruise to the Bahamas and proposed to me on the top of the ship
> Here are two of my engagement photos where I'm wearing my hot pink Pigalle Platos. I get sooo much use out of these heels!


----------



## GoGlam

Great outfit!



sofaa said:


> My favorite everyday pair: Spiked Rollerballs/Rolling Spikes


----------



## heiress-ox

fumi said:


> I just got engaged over Memorial Weekend. DF took me on a cruise to the Bahamas and proposed to me on the top of the ship
> Here are two of my engagement photos where I'm wearing my hot pink Pigalle Platos. I get sooo much use out of these heels!



congratulations babe - those hot pink PPs are to die for on you!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

fumi said:
			
		

> I just got engaged over Memorial Weekend. DF took me on a cruise to the Bahamas and proposed to me on the top of the ship
> Here are two of my engagement photos where I'm wearing my hot pink Pigalle Platos. I get sooo much use out of these heels!



Omg, Congratulations!!!!


----------



## fumi

GoGlam said:


> Congratulations!





heiress-ox said:


> congratulations babe - those hot pink PPs are to die for on you!





SongbirdDiva said:


> Omg, Congratulations!!!!



Thank you so much ladies for your kind words!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Congrats on the engagement! 

Sincerelycass, the turquoise denim is so hot with everything. 

Today I popped into lululemon for some shorts after going to SF's off the grid which is a gathering of gourmet food trucks. 

Jacket: Mervyns, which i am pretty sure I've had since 04 or 05!
Dress: modcloth. Everyone loves the print. 
Shoes: gold ballerinettes. 
Bag: mbmj preppy hillier in sugar


----------



## anniethecat

fumi said:


> I just got engaged over Memorial Weekend. DF took me on a cruise to the Bahamas and proposed to me on the top of the ship
> Here are two of my engagement photos where I'm wearing my hot pink Pigalle Platos. I get sooo much use out of these heels!


 

Congrats...shoe twins!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

fumi said:


> I just got engaged over Memorial Weekend. DF took me on a cruise to the Bahamas and proposed to me on the top of the ship
> Here are two of my engagement photos where I'm wearing my hot pink Pigalle Platos. I get sooo much use out of these heels!





CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!!!!!  You look absolutely STUNNING!!!!!   

(and I know it might be personal, but if not it would be great to see photos from the trip!!!)


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> I just got engaged over Memorial Weekend. DF took me on a cruise to the Bahamas and proposed to me on the top of the ship
> Here are two of my engagement photos where I'm wearing my hot pink Pigalle Platos. I get sooo much use out of these heels!



Awwww, CONGRATS Fumi!!!!!   And you look fabulous!! I also love my hot pink piggies!! 




ColdSteel said:


> Congrats on the engagement!
> 
> Sincerelycass, the turquoise denim is so hot with everything.
> 
> Today I popped into lululemon for some shorts after going to SF's off the grid which is a gathering of gourmet food trucks.
> 
> Jacket: Mervyns, which i am pretty sure I've had since 04 or 05!
> Dress: modcloth. Everyone loves the print.
> Shoes: gold ballerinettes.
> Bag: mbmj preppy hillier in sugar



Really love the print of your dress----so vibrant!!


----------



## miss.SHOE

fumi said:


> I just got engaged over Memorial Weekend. DF took me on a cruise to the Bahamas and proposed to me on the top of the ship
> Here are two of my engagement photos where I'm wearing my hot pink Pigalle Platos. I get sooo much use out of these heels!


congratulations.


----------



## beagly911

sofaa said:


> My favorite everyday pair: Spiked Rollerballs/Rolling Spikes


 Cute, love the rollerballs!!


----------



## beagly911

fumi said:


> I just got engaged over Memorial Weekend. DF took me on a cruise to the Bahamas and proposed to me on the top of the ship
> Here are two of my engagement photos where I'm wearing my hot pink Pigalle Platos. I get sooo much use out of these heels!


 Congratulations!!  You look fabulous!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

fumi said:


> I just got engaged over Memorial Weekend. DF took me on a cruise to the Bahamas and proposed to me on the top of the ship
> Here are two of my engagement photos where I'm wearing my hot pink Pigalle Platos. I get sooo much use out of these heels!



Congrats fumi! You and the fiance look amazing! Love the piggies and the dress!


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> I just got engaged over Memorial Weekend. DF took me on a cruise to the Bahamas and proposed to me on the top of the ship
> Here are two of my engagement photos where I'm wearing my hot pink Pigalle Platos. I get sooo much use out of these heels!


 
You look amazing* fumi*!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

every one looks great! 

*Fumi- *congrats!!!!!

here is my outfit from a wedding I went to last weekend.

Dress is from Neiman's, LV Vernis clutch and custom Dorado strass Pigalle Platos


----------



## kham

Gorgeous!!! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> every one looks great!
> 
> *Fumi- *congrats!!!!!
> 
> here is my outfit from a wedding I went to last weekend.
> 
> Dress is from Neiman's, LV Vernis clutch and custom Dorado strass Pigalle Platos


----------



## kham

Heading out to Dinner w/ dh while visiting Houston, Texas

Top: Arden B (pardon the snag on my sleeve)
Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
CLs: Beige Pigalle 100


----------



## fumi

ColdSteel said:


> Congrats on the engagement!
> 
> Sincerelycass, the turquoise denim is so hot with everything.
> 
> Today I popped into lululemon for some shorts after going to SF's off the grid which is a gathering of gourmet food trucks.
> 
> Jacket: Mervyns, which i am pretty sure I've had since 04 or 05!
> Dress: modcloth. Everyone loves the print.
> Shoes: gold ballerinettes.
> Bag: mbmj preppy hillier in sugar





anniethecat said:


> Congrats...shoe twins!





Sincerelycass11 said:


> CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!!!!!  You look absolutely STUNNING!!!!!
> 
> (and I know it might be personal, but if not it would be great to see photos from the trip!!!)





dbeth said:


> Awwww, CONGRATS Fumi!!!!!   And you look fabulous!! I also love my hot pink piggies!!
> 
> Really love the print of your dress----so vibrant!!





miss.SHOE said:


> congratulations.





beagly911 said:


> Congratulations!!  You look fabulous!!





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Congrats fumi! You and the fiance look amazing! Love the piggies and the dress!





stilly said:


> You look amazing* fumi*!!
> Gorgeous!!!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> every one looks great!
> 
> *Fumi- *congrats!!!!!
> 
> here is my outfit from a wedding I went to last weekend.
> 
> Dress is from Neiman's, LV Vernis clutch and custom Dorado strass Pigalle Platos



Thank you for all your compliments, ladies!!!!


----------



## fumi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> every one looks great!
> 
> *Fumi- *congrats!!!!!
> 
> here is my outfit from a wedding I went to last weekend.
> 
> Dress is from Neiman's, LV Vernis clutch and custom Dorado strass Pigalle Platos



I love Dorado strass pigalles! The dress looks great on you!




kham said:


> Heading out to Dinner w/ dh while visiting Houston, Texas
> 
> Top: Arden B (pardon the snag on my sleeve)
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: Beige Pigalle 100



You look fabulous!


----------



## pixiesparkle

fumi said:


> I just got engaged over Memorial Weekend. DF took me on a cruise to the Bahamas and proposed to me on the top of the ship
> Here are two of my engagement photos where I'm wearing my hot pink Pigalle Platos. I get sooo much use out of these heels!


 congrats again!!! the hot pink PP look great on you


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> every one looks great!
> 
> *Fumi- *congrats!!!!!
> 
> here is my outfit from a wedding I went to last weekend.
> 
> Dress is from Neiman's, LV Vernis clutch and custom Dorado strass Pigalle Platos



I love your outfit!


----------



## martinaa

fumi said:


> I just got engaged over Memorial Weekend. DF took me on a cruise to the Bahamas and proposed to me on the top of the ship
> Here are two of my engagement photos where I'm wearing my hot pink Pigalle Platos. I get sooo much use out of these heels!


 
Great outfit! I love hot pink!!!


----------



## fumi

pixiesparkle said:


> congrats again!!! the hot pink PP look great on you





martinaa said:


> Great outfit! I love hot pink!!!



Thank you pixie and martinaa!


----------



## Faraasha

fumi said:
			
		

> I just got engaged over Memorial Weekend. DF took me on a cruise to the Bahamas and proposed to me on the top of the ship
> Here are two of my engagement photos where I'm wearing my hot pink Pigalle Platos. I get sooo much use out of these heels!



Omg!!!!! Congratulations Hun! You loooook beautiful!!!!! Love!!!!


----------



## Faraasha

dezynrbaglaydee said:
			
		

> every one looks great!
> 
> Fumi- congrats!!!!!
> 
> here is my outfit from a wedding I went to last weekend.
> 
> Dress is from Neiman's, LV Vernis clutch and custom Dorado strass Pigalle Platos



Looking gorgeous Dezy!!! Love it!


----------



## Faraasha

kham said:
			
		

> Heading out to Dinner w/ dh while visiting Houston, Texas
> 
> Top: Arden B (pardon the snag on my sleeve)
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: Beige Pigalle 100



You look great!


----------



## icecreamom

sofaa said:


> My favorite everyday pair: Spiked Rollerballs/Rolling Spikes


Love this look, this is my idea of casual chic!


----------



## Jönathan

kham said:


> Heading out to Dinner w/ dh while visiting Houston, Texas
> 
> Top: Arden B (pardon the snag on my sleeve)
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: Beige Pigalle 100



Very cute!


----------



## megt10

sofaa said:


> My favorite everyday pair: Spiked Rollerballs/Rolling Spikes


Wow what a great look, I love it!


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> every one looks great!
> 
> *Fumi- *congrats!!!!!
> 
> here is my outfit from a wedding I went to last weekend.
> 
> Dress is from Neiman's, LV Vernis clutch and custom Dorado strass Pigalle Platos


 Dezy, you look beautiful. I love the color of this dress on you. Just stunning.


----------



## megt10

kham said:


> Heading out to Dinner w/ dh while visiting Houston, Texas
> 
> Top: Arden B (pardon the snag on my sleeve)
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: Beige Pigalle 100


 Love the top and your whole outfit. You look great.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday was DH's birthday. We took a drive along the coast with the top down and then headed out to dinner. I wore my Cris Cross patent leather for dinner but wore my Balenciaga rgh studded t-strap during the day for walking around. Anyway, the tank is Vince, belt is Hermes croc, the skirt is DVF and the shrug I think is Maggie London.


----------



## kham

fumi said:


> You look fabulous!


Thank you *fumi!!* Congrats on the engagement!! You look great!!


Faraasha said:


> You look great!






			
				Jönathan;22008889 said:
			
		

> Very cute!





megt10 said:


> Love the top and your whole outfit. You look great.



Thank you all.


----------



## kham

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was DH's birthday. We took a drive along the coast with the top down and then headed out to dinner. I wore my Cris Cross patent leather for dinner but wore my Balenciaga rgh studded t-strap during the day for walking around. Anyway, the tank is Vince, belt is Hermes croc, the skirt is DVF and the shrug I think is Maggie London.



You look great Meg, but that's nothing new


----------



## megt10

kham said:


> You look great Meg, but that's nothing new


 Thank you Kham, that is really nice of you to say.


----------



## beagly911

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> every one looks great!
> 
> *Fumi- *congrats!!!!!
> 
> here is my outfit from a wedding I went to last weekend.
> 
> Dress is from Neiman's, LV Vernis clutch and custom Dorado strass Pigalle Platos


 Gorgeous!!  Love the piggies!


----------



## beagly911

kham said:


> Heading out to Dinner w/ dh while visiting Houston, Texas
> 
> Top: Arden B (pardon the snag on my sleeve)
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: Beige Pigalle 100


 Great look for a casual dinner out!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was DH's birthday. We took a drive along the coast with the top down and then headed out to dinner. I wore my Cris Cross patent leather for dinner but wore my Balenciaga rgh studded t-strap during the day for walking around. Anyway, the tank is Vince, belt is Hermes croc, the skirt is DVF and the shrug I think is Maggie London.


 Lovely meg, so glad you had a good time for DH's birthday!


----------



## Elsie87

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was DH's birthday. We took a drive along the coast with the top down and then headed out to dinner. I wore my Cris Cross patent leather for dinner but wore my Balenciaga rgh studded t-strap during the day for walking around. Anyway, the tank is Vince, belt is Hermes croc, the skirt is DVF and the shrug I think is Maggie London.


 
Gorgeous, head to toe! I hope you had a great time!


----------



## kham

beagly911 said:


> Great look for a casual dinner out!



Thank you *beagly*


----------



## Nadin22

fumi said:


> I just got engaged over Memorial Weekend. DF took me on a cruise to the Bahamas and proposed to me on the top of the ship
> Here are two of my engagement photos where I'm wearing my hot pink Pigalle Platos. I get sooo much use out of these heels!



Congratulations! You look amazing!


----------



## fumi

Faraasha said:


> Omg!!!!! Congratulations Hun! You loooook beautiful!!!!! Love!!!!





Nadin22 said:


> Congratulations! You look amazing!



Thank you Faraasha and Nadin for the sweet words!!


----------



## phiphi

i am so behind - i apologize for the general shout out - but this is an amazing thread. all of your outfits and style are such an inspiration!!  

today's OOTD for work - did a day to night post on the blog. nanette lepore dress and nude patent yoyos.


----------



## cts900

phiphi said:


> i am so behind - i apologize for the general shout out - but this is an amazing thread. all of your outfits and style are such an inspiration!!
> 
> today's OOTD for work - did a day to night post on the blog. nanette lepore dress and nude patent yoyos.



My goodness gracious....I bow at the alter of sweet phi.  You look like a million bucks. Fantastic head to toe. 



megt10 said:


> Yesterday was DH's birthday. We took a drive along the coast with the top down and then headed out to dinner. I wore my Cris Cross patent leather for dinner but wore my Balenciaga rgh studded t-strap during the day for walking around. Anyway, the tank is Vince, belt is Hermes croc, the skirt is DVF and the shrug I think is Maggie London.



I LOVE the hemline of this skirt.  Tremendously flattering, meg!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> every one looks great!
> 
> *Fumi- *congrats!!!!!
> 
> here is my outfit from a wedding I went to last weekend.
> 
> Dress is from Neiman's, LV Vernis clutch and custom Dorado strass Pigalle Platos



You could not possibly be any more beautiful.  Perfection, little mama.



Elsie87 said:


> Wore my *turquoise suede VPs* out for drinks last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



You look as fabulous as always, you never disappoint babe.


----------



## cts900

Super casual on my way out for a playdate at a local partk with the kiddos on a GORGEOUS summer-like day.  Clothes are Anthro and shoes are beige Marazul espadarilles...my very first pair that started it all....


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Lovely meg, so glad you had a good time for DH's birthday!


 


Elsie87 said:


> Gorgeous, head to toe! I hope you had a great time!


 


cts900 said:


> My goodness gracious....I bow at the alter of sweet phi. You look like a million bucks. Fantastic head to toe.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the hemline of this skirt. Tremendously flattering, meg!
> 
> 
> 
> You could not possibly be any more beautiful. Perfection, little mama.
> 
> 
> 
> You look as fabulous as always, you never disappoint babe.


 Aww thank you ladies I appreciate your kind comments. We had a wonderful day.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Super casual on my way out for a playdate at a local partk with the kiddos on a GORGEOUS summer-like day. Clothes are Anthro and shoes are beige Marazul espadarilles...my very first pair that started it all....


 So cute CTS! I am really loving casual outfits this summer and this one is awesome.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> i am so behind - i apologize for the general shout out - but this is an amazing thread. all of your outfits and style are such an inspiration!!
> 
> today's OOTD for work - did a day to night post on the blog. nanette lepore dress and nude patent yoyos.


 OMG you look fabulous! :doggie:to your blog .


----------



## megt10

fumi said:


> Thank you for all your compliments, ladies!!!!


 Fumi just saw that you got engaged CONGRATS! Love your dress with the shoes.


----------



## stilly

Sincerelycass11 said:


> I love the floral knit with the patent Asteroids!! So gorgeous!!!
> 
> I had to return mine because the front spike on the left foot broke off... the SA told me it's ben happening to others as well.
> 
> Have you had the same problem so far? I havent actual seen anyone else with the same issue... wondering if I had gotten a defective pair!


 
Thanks *Sincerelycass11*!!!

So sorry to hear the spike came off your Asteroids!!!
No I haven't had any problems with mine and I have bumped them on things a few times.
I did hear at least one other tPFer that had this problem but I think its an exception for the most part.


----------



## stilly

phiphi said:


> i am so behind - i apologize for the general shout out - but this is an amazing thread. all of your outfits and style are such an inspiration!!
> 
> today's OOTD for work - did a day to night post on the blog. nanette lepore dress and nude patent yoyos.


 
Such a gorgeous look *phi*!!!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> i am so behind - i apologize for the general shout out - but this is an amazing thread. all of your outfits and style are such an inspiration!!
> 
> today's OOTD for work - did a day to night post on the blog. nanette lepore dress and nude patent yoyos.


 Fabulous look phi!!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Super casual on my way out for a playdate at a local partk with the kiddos on a GORGEOUS summer-like day. Clothes are Anthro and shoes are beige Marazul espadarilles...my very first pair that started it all....


 WOW, what a way to show up for a playdate!!!  Looking great cts!!


----------



## beagly911

Todays look:

Sweater: Ann Taylor
Shell: Ann Taylor
Skirt: Ann Taylor
CL's: Pink/Beige Python Oh My Slings


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> Fumi just saw that you got engaged CONGRATS! Love your dress with the shoes.



Thank you meg!! :kiss:


----------



## phiphi

cts900 said:


> My goodness gracious....I bow at the alter of sweet phi.  You look like a million bucks. Fantastic head to toe.





cts900 said:


> Super casual on my way out for a playdate at a local partk with the kiddos on a GORGEOUS summer-like day.  Clothes are Anthro and shoes are beige Marazul espadarilles...my very first pair that started it all....



you're so sweet, thank you dear cts - and you brighten any day. what a great casual outfit! you look FAB!



megt10 said:


> OMG you look fabulous! :doggie:to your blog .



thank you meg!! 



stilly said:


> Such a gorgeous look *phi*!!!



thanks tons stilly!! how are you? seems like ages since i've been around!



beagly911 said:


> Fabulous look phi!!





beagly911 said:


> Todays look:
> 
> Sweater: Ann Taylor
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Pink/Beige Python Oh My Slings



thank you beagly!! great AT outfit!


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> Super casual on my way out for a playdate at a local partk with the kiddos on a GORGEOUS summer-like day.  Clothes are Anthro and shoes are beige Marazul espadarilles...my very first pair that started it all....



Adorable!


----------



## surlygirl

sofaa said:


> My favorite everyday pair: Spiked Rollerballs/Rolling Spikes



love this!



fumi said:


> I just got engaged over Memorial Weekend. DF took me on a cruise to the Bahamas and proposed to me on the top of the ship
> Here are two of my engagement photos where I'm wearing my hot pink Pigalle Platos. I get sooo much use out of these heels!



you look great, fumi! congratulations on your engagment!



ColdSteel said:


> Congrats on the engagement!
> 
> Sincerelycass, the turquoise denim is so hot with everything.
> 
> Today I popped into lululemon for some shorts after going to SF's off the grid which is a gathering of gourmet food trucks.
> 
> Jacket: Mervyns, which i am pretty sure I've had since 04 or 05!
> Dress: modcloth. Everyone loves the print.
> Shoes: gold ballerinettes.
> Bag: mbmj preppy hillier in sugar



such a cute outfit, coldsteel! add me to the everyone who loves that print!


----------



## surlygirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> every one looks great!
> 
> *Fumi- *congrats!!!!!
> 
> here is my outfit from a wedding I went to last weekend.
> 
> Dress is from Neiman's, LV Vernis clutch and custom Dorado strass Pigalle Platos



gorgeous as always! love the color and cut of your dress.



kham said:


> Heading out to Dinner w/ dh while visiting Houston, Texas
> 
> Top: Arden B (pardon the snag on my sleeve)
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: Beige Pigalle 100



just fabulous, kham! the nude piggies look amazing on you!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Todays look:
> 
> Sweater: Ann Taylor
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Pink/Beige Python Oh My Slings


 Love this look on you Beagly. The skirt is just beautiful and it shows off your awesome legs.


----------



## Nadin22

phiphi said:


> i am so behind - i apologize for the general shout out - but this is an amazing thread. all of your outfits and style are such an inspiration!!
> 
> today's OOTD for work - did a day to night post on the blog. nanette lepore dress and nude patent yoyos.



Great outfit and very beautiful dress!


----------



## fumi

surlygirl said:


> you look great, fumi! congratulations on your engagment!



Thank you surlygirl!!


----------



## phiphi

Nadin22 said:


> Great outfit and very beautiful dress!



thank you nadin!! xox


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Love this look on you Beagly. The skirt is just beautiful and it shows off your awesome legs.


 Thanks so much meg!  You're so sweet!!


----------



## kham

surlygirl said:


> just fabulous, kham! the nude piggies look amazing on you!



Thank you Surly!! They are my first pair of 100s and they're pretty comfy.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was DH's birthday. We took a drive along the coast with the top down and then headed out to dinner. I wore my Cris Cross patent leather for dinner but wore my Balenciaga rgh studded t-strap during the day for walking around. Anyway, the tank is Vince, belt is Hermes croc, the skirt is DVF and the shrug I think is Maggie London.



Love!


----------



## Elsie87

phiphi said:


> i am so behind - i apologize for the general shout out - but this is an amazing thread. all of your outfits and style are such an inspiration!!
> 
> today's OOTD for work - did a day to night post on the blog. nanette lepore dress and nude patent yoyos.


 
*Phi*, fabulous look! That dress was made for you! 



cts900 said:


> Super casual on my way out for a playdate at a local partk with the kiddos on a GORGEOUS summer-like day. Clothes are Anthro and shoes are beige Marazul espadarilles...my very first pair that started it all....


 
Very pretty; love your top, *sweet cts*! Hope you had a great day out!



beagly911 said:


> Todays look:
> 
> Sweater: Ann Taylor
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Pink/Beige Python Oh My Slings


 
Classy, classic, and chic: you look beautiful, my dear!


----------



## Elsie87

Out to dinner last night with my *black nappa Lillians*:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Elsie87 said:


> Out to dinner last night with my *black nappa Lillians*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 hot stuff *elsie!*


----------



## shoeaddict1979

phiphi said:


> i am so behind - i apologize for the general shout out - but this is an amazing thread. all of your outfits and style are such an inspiration!!
> 
> today's OOTD for work - did a day to night post on the blog. nanette lepore dress and nude patent yoyos.


  love your work day style* phiphi!*


----------



## Prada_Princess

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Todays look:
> 
> Sweater: Ann Taylor
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Pink/Beige Python Oh My Slings



Lovin your outfit . Those CLs are fab.


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love!


 Thanks so much Lavender


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Out to dinner last night with my *black nappa Lillians*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Gorgeous Elsie, I love the shoes and the dress. You look fabulous in them.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Elsie87 said:


> Out to dinner last night with my *black nappa Lillians*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Beautiful beautiful beauuuuutiful!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

fumi said:


> I just got engaged over Memorial Weekend. DF took me on a cruise to the Bahamas and proposed to me on the top of the ship
> Here are two of my engagement photos where I'm wearing my hot pink Pigalle Platos. I get sooo much use out of these heels!



OHHHHH *fumi*!! beautiful couple! Congrats on your engagement!! You look suuuper fantastic hun!


----------



## masha10

You girls are amazing in your CL! I hope one day I could post on this thread too!


----------



## Elsie87

shoeaddict1979 said:


> hot stuff *elsie!*


 


megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Elsie, I love the shoes and the dress. You look fabulous in them.


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful beautiful beauuuuutiful!!!


 


*Thank you!*


----------



## Cityfashionista

kham said:
			
		

> Heading out to Dinner w/ dh while visiting Houston, Texas
> 
> Top: Arden B (pardon the snag on my sleeve)
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: Beige Pigalle 100



Girl you a bringing the heat! I love it


----------



## Cityfashionista

dezynrbaglaydee said:
			
		

> every one looks great!
> 
> Fumi- congrats!!!!!
> 
> here is my outfit from a wedding I went to last weekend.
> 
> Dress is from Neiman's, LV Vernis clutch and custom Dorado strass Pigalle Platos



Looking fab Hun. How's your little precious?


----------



## Cityfashionista

fumi said:
			
		

> I just got engaged over Memorial Weekend. DF took me on a cruise to the Bahamas and proposed to me on the top of the ship
> Here are two of my engagement photos where I'm wearing my hot pink Pigalle Platos. I get sooo much use out of these heels!



Congrats. You look great.


----------



## Cityfashionista

sofaa said:
			
		

> My favorite everyday pair: Spiked Rollerballs/Rolling Spikes



Awesome! I need these.


----------



## Cityfashionista

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Congrats on the engagement!
> 
> Sincerelycass, the turquoise denim is so hot with everything.
> 
> Today I popped into lululemon for some shorts after going to SF's off the grid which is a gathering of gourmet food trucks.
> 
> Jacket: Mervyns, which i am pretty sure I've had since 04 or 05!
> Dress: modcloth. Everyone loves the print.
> Shoes: gold ballerinettes.
> Bag: mbmj preppy hillier in sugar



You look great.


----------



## Cityfashionista

phiphi said:
			
		

> i am so behind - i apologize for the general shout out - but this is an amazing thread. all of your outfits and style are such an inspiration!!
> 
> today's OOTD for work - did a day to night post on the blog. nanette lepore dress and nude patent yoyos.



Looking good


----------



## Cityfashionista

cts900 said:
			
		

> Super casual on my way out for a playdate at a local partk with the kiddos on a GORGEOUS summer-like day.  Clothes are Anthro and shoes are beige Marazul espadarilles...my very first pair that started it all....



Great look.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Out to dinner last night with my black nappa Lillians:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Great look


----------



## Cityfashionista

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Todays look:
> 
> Sweater: Ann Taylor
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Pink/Beige Python Oh My Slings



Looking good


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> *Phi*, fabulous look! That dress was made for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty; love your top, *sweet cts*! Hope you had a great day out!
> 
> 
> 
> Classy, classic, and chic: you look beautiful, my dear!


 Thank you so much Elsie!!Means a lot from such a stylish lady!!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Out to dinner last night with my *black nappa Lillians*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Absolutely gorgeous!!  Your dress is perfect with the Lillians!!


----------



## JoanneBAGS

You all look amazing! Everyone has such different but great taste in clothes/shoes, love it! 

Time for a night out.

Lady Peep Sling 150 Hot Pink
Dress - Topshop petite


----------



## fumi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> OHHHHH *fumi*!! beautiful couple! Congrats on your engagement!! You look suuuper fantastic hun!





Cityfashionista said:


> Congrats. You look great.



Thank you Crispedrosa and City!!!


----------



## fumi

JoanneBAGS said:


> You all look amazing! Everyone has such different but great taste in clothes/shoes, love it!
> 
> Time for a night out.
> 
> Lady Peep Sling 150 Hot Pink
> Dress - Topshop petite
> 
> View attachment 1742683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1742684



You look fantastic! I love your dress and I especially love the color of those Lady Peeps! They are hot!


----------



## phiphi

Elsie87 said:


> *Phi*, fabulous look! That dress was made for you!



thank you dear E!! you're so sweet!! 



Elsie87 said:


> Out to dinner last night with my *black nappa Lillians*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



i LOVE this! the lillian is one of my most favourite styles from classic CL!



shoeaddict1979 said:


> love your work day style* phiphi!*



thank you so much shoeaddict!!



Cityfashionista said:


> Looking good



 thank you city!!



JoanneBAGS said:


> You all look amazing! Everyone has such different but great taste in clothes/shoes, love it!
> 
> Time for a night out.
> 
> Lady Peep Sling 150 Hot Pink
> Dress - Topshop petite
> 
> View attachment 1742683
> 
> 
> View attachment 1742684



you look fantastic!! love this!


----------



## jamidee

Summerissima


----------



## jamidee

phiphi said:
			
		

> thank you dear E!! you're so sweet!!
> 
> i LOVE this! the lillian is one of my most favourite styles from classic CL!
> 
> thank you so much shoeaddict!!
> 
> thank you city!!
> 
> you look fantastic!! love this!



I lve your heart tattoos!


----------



## akillian24

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1742753
> 
> 
> Summerissima



Those are my FAV CL shoes right now- and you do them well!!!  Fab!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Love the lwd on you!!!! Looks so chic with the heels too!


----------



## JoanneBAGS

fumi said:
			
		

> You look fantastic! I love your dress and I especially love the color of those Lady Peeps! They are hot!






			
				phiphi said:
			
		

> thank you dear E!! you're so sweet!!
> 
> i LOVE this! the lillian is one of my most favourite styles from classic CL!
> 
> thank you so much shoeaddict!!
> 
> thank you city!!
> 
> you look fantastic!! love this!






			
				jamidee said:
			
		

> I lve your heart tattoos!



Thank you girls  Fumi congrats on your emgagent!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1742753
> 
> 
> Summerissima



You're just GORGEOUS Jamidee! 



Elsie87 said:


> Out to dinner last night with my *black nappa Lillians*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



What a beautiful dress! I love the floral design! 



beagly911 said:


> Todays look:
> 
> Sweater: Ann Taylor
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Pink/Beige Python Oh My Slings



The dress looks so sweet on you Beagly! 



phiphi said:


> i am so behind - i apologize for the general shout out - but this is an amazing thread. all of your outfits and style are such an inspiration!!
> 
> today's OOTD for work - did a day to night post on the blog. nanette lepore dress and nude patent yoyos.



LOVE the entire outfit Phi! That yellow necklace adds the perfect summer touch!



cts900 said:


> Super casual on my way out for a playdate at a local partk with the kiddos on a GORGEOUS summer-like day.  Clothes are Anthro and shoes are beige Marazul espadarilles...my very first pair that started it all....



Casual and comfy! Hope you had fun at the park, I wanna go tooooo! 



megt10 said:


> Yesterday was DH's birthday. We took a drive along the coast with the top down and then headed out to dinner. I wore my Cris Cross patent leather for dinner but wore my Balenciaga rgh studded t-strap during the day for walking around. Anyway, the tank is Vince, belt is Hermes croc, the skirt is DVF and the shrug I think is Maggie London.



Looking fab as always meg! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> every one looks great!
> 
> *Fumi- *congrats!!!!!
> 
> here is my outfit from a wedding I went to last weekend.
> 
> Dress is from Neiman's, LV Vernis clutch and custom Dorado strass Pigalle Platos



You look amazing Dezy! Hope you had a fun at the wedding!



kham said:


> Heading out to Dinner w/ dh while visiting Houston, Texas
> 
> Top: Arden B (pardon the snag on my sleeve)
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: Beige Pigalle 100



Great casual outfit Kham!


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> You're just GORGEOUS Jamidee!
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful dress! I love the floral design!
> 
> 
> 
> The dress looks so sweet on you Beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the entire outfit Phi! That yellow necklace adds the perfect summer touch!
> 
> 
> 
> Casual and comfy! Hope you had fun at the park, I wanna go tooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fab as always meg!
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing Dezy! Hope you had a fun at the wedding!
> 
> 
> 
> Great casual outfit Kham!


 Thanks so much Cec! You are always so kind with your comments.


----------



## heiress-ox

JoanneBAGS said:


> You all look amazing! Everyone has such different but great taste in clothes/shoes, love it!
> 
> Time for a night out.
> 
> Lady Peep Sling 150 Hot Pink
> Dress - Topshop petite
> 
> View attachment 1742683
> 
> 
> love the pop of hot pink & that dress is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1742684





jamidee said:


> View attachment 1742753
> 
> 
> Summerissima



holy stunning girl - this just confirms i need the summerissima in this colourway if they hit the sale, my decolletes can wait   how else have you been wearing them?



kham said:


> Heading out to Dinner w/ dh while visiting Houston, Texas
> 
> Top: Arden B (pardon the snag on my sleeve)
> Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> CLs: Beige Pigalle 100



Cute outfit - you look great!


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1742753
> 
> 
> Summerissima


Gorgeous!


----------



## fumi

JoanneBAGS said:


> Thank you girls  Fumi congrats on your emgagent!!!



Thank you Joanne!!


----------



## fumi

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1742753
> 
> 
> Summerissima



You look fabulous!


----------



## beagly911

JoanneBAGS said:


> You all look amazing! Everyone has such different but great taste in clothes/shoes, love it!
> 
> Time for a night out.
> 
> Lady Peep Sling 150 Hot Pink
> Dress - Topshop petite
> 
> View attachment 1742683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1742684


 Gorgeous!!


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1742753
> 
> 
> Summerissima


Lovely dress and the Summerissima is perfect with the white!!!


----------



## beagly911

CEC.LV4eva said:


> You're just GORGEOUS Jamidee!
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful dress! I love the floral design!
> 
> 
> 
> The dress looks so sweet on you Beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the entire outfit Phi! That yellow necklace adds the perfect summer touch!
> 
> 
> 
> Casual and comfy! Hope you had fun at the park, I wanna go tooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fab as always meg!
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing Dezy! Hope you had a fun at the wedding!
> 
> 
> 
> Great casual outfit Kham!


 Thank you so much CEC!!  You're so sweet!


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> holy stunning girl - this just confirms i need the summerissima in this colourway if they hit the sale, my decolletes can wait   how else have you been wearing them?
> 
> Cute outfit - you look great!



I wore them with white skinnies... And another time with a light aqua high low chiffon dress.. It was pretty stunning


----------



## kham

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Great casual outfit Kham!





heiress-ox said:


> Cute outfit - you look great!



Thank you ladies!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jamidee said:
			
		

> Summerissima



Killing' em! They're everything I hoped they'd be! U look amaze-balls :-P


----------



## Nolia

*Today is my bridal shower!!  This is my outfit~

Dress: H&M
Sweater: Gift from Mum
Swarovski Necklace: Swapped with friend
Bracelet: Gift from friend
Shoes: Nude Patent Maggies 160mm*


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> So cute CTS! I am really loving casual outfits this summer and this one is awesome.



Thank you my dear, meg.  




			
				Jönathan;22017586 said:
			
		

> Adorable!



Hi babe!!!! Thanks!!!!



phiphi said:


> you're so sweet, thank you dear cts - and you brighten any day. what a great casual outfit! you look FAB!



Thanks my sweetest phi.  I felt like I was in pajamas . 



beagly911 said:


> Todays look:
> 
> Sweater: Ann Taylor
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Pink/Beige Python Oh My Slings





beagly911 said:


> WOW, what a way to show up for a playdate!!!  Looking great cts!!



You are so kind, beagly.  I love this look on you!



Elsie87 said:


> Out to dinner last night with my *black nappa Lillians*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!





Elsie87 said:


> Very pretty; love your top, *sweet cts*! Hope you had a great day out!



Thank you, love.  You look _damn fine_ in that dress...s-e-x-y!



Cityfashionista said:


> Great look.



What a treat to see you!  Thanks, hun!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Casual and comfy! Hope you had fun at the park, I wanna go tooooo!



You are a doll, thank you.  We had a blast.  The weather has been TDF.


----------



## brittany729

Nolia said:


> *Today is my bridal shower!!  This is my outfit~
> 
> Dress: H&M
> Sweater: Gift from Mum
> Swarovski Necklace: Swapped with friend
> Bracelet: Gift from friend
> Shoes: Nude Patent Maggies 160mm*


Congratulations!  And by the way, the outfit is too cute!


----------



## brittany729

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1742753
> 
> 
> Summerissima


  Love how you rock the Summerissima!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Nolia said:


> *Today is my bridal shower!!  This is my outfit~
> 
> Dress: H&M
> Sweater: Gift from Mum
> Swarovski Necklace: Swapped with friend
> Bracelet: Gift from friend
> Shoes: Nude Patent Maggies 160mm*



ADORRRRable


----------



## heiress-ox

Nolia said:


> *Today is my bridal shower!!  This is my outfit~
> 
> Dress: H&M
> Sweater: Gift from Mum
> Swarovski Necklace: Swapped with friend
> Bracelet: Gift from friend
> Shoes: Nude Patent Maggies 160mm*


so cute, i love this look & the maggies!



jamidee said:


> I wore them with white skinnies... And another time with a light aqua high low chiffon dress.. It was pretty stunning



thanks girl, i _need_ these, but am trying to wait patiently as i think they'll make the sale list :ninja:


----------



## fumi

Nolia said:


> *Today is my bridal shower!!  This is my outfit~
> 
> Dress: H&M
> Sweater: Gift from Mum
> Swarovski Necklace: Swapped with friend
> Bracelet: Gift from friend
> Shoes: Nude Patent Maggies 160mm*



Congrats! You look so cute! I love the nude maggies.


----------



## Nolia

brittany729 said:


> Congratulations!  And by the way, the outfit is too cute!





Loubiwhirl_ said:


> ADORRRRable





heiress-ox said:


> so cute, i love this look & the maggies!





fumi said:


> Congrats! You look so cute! I love the nude maggies.


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> *Today is my bridal shower!! This is my outfit~*
> 
> *Dress: H&M*
> *Sweater: Gift from Mum*
> *Swarovski Necklace: Swapped with friend*
> *Bracelet: Gift from friend*
> *Shoes: Nude Patent Maggies 160mm*


Gorgeous Nolia!!  Congrats, you will be a beautiful bride!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Thank you my dear, meg.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi babe!!!! Thanks!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks my sweetest phi. I felt like I was in pajamas .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so kind, beagly. I love this look on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, love. You look _damn fine_ in that dress...s-e-x-y!
> 
> 
> 
> What a treat to see you! Thanks, hun!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a doll, thank you. We had a blast. The weather has been TDF.


Thank you cts!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Went out today in the first outfit with my new *VP in Python Fairy Tale Menthe Green* :greengrin:

Outfit 1: Casual
Sunnies (on head) - Louis Vuitton Obsession Rond
Watch - Toy Watch Heavy Metal Plasteramic
Silk top/tunic - Franco Mirabelli
Faux suede leggings - H&M





Outfit 2: Dressier...
Trench coat - Burberry
Flapper dress - H&M


----------



## beagly911

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Went out today in the first outfit with my new *VP in Python Fairy Tale Menthe Green* :greengrin:
> 
> Outfit 1: Casual
> Sunnies (on head) - Louis Vuitton Obsession Rond
> Watch - Toy Watch Heavy Metal Plasteramic
> Silk top/tunic - Franco Mirabelli
> Faux suede leggings - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1744215
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 2: Dressier...
> Trench coat - Burberry
> Flapper dress - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1744216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1744217


WOW I love both but the skinnies are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

beagly911 said:


> WOW I love both but the skinnies are AWESOME!!!!



thanks beagly! I got a lot of compliments on them today when I wore them out. I think some people were a little horrified by the color


----------



## brittany729

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Went out today in the first outfit with my new *VP in Python Fairy Tale Menthe Green* :greengrin:
> 
> Outfit 1: Casual
> Sunnies (on head) - Louis Vuitton Obsession Rond
> Watch - Toy Watch Heavy Metal Plasteramic
> Silk top/tunic - Franco Mirabelli
> Faux suede leggings - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1744215
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 2: Dressier...
> Trench coat - Burberry
> Flapper dress - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1744216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1744217


Love the pythons with the skinnies!


----------



## beagly911

CEC.LV4eva said:


> thanks beagly! I got a lot of compliments on them today when I wore them out. I think some people were a little horrified by the color


 Well I love them!!!  And the color is incredible!!


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:


> so cute, i love this look & the maggies!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks girl, i _need_ these, but am trying to wait patiently as i think they'll make the sale list :ninja:



I was wayyyy too scared they wouldn't to risk it. They seemed so popular with the celebs. But I hope they do so you can snatch them... and I can cry about paying retail! THIS always happens to me


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Went out today in the first outfit with my new *VP in Python Fairy Tale Menthe Green* :greengrin:
> 
> Outfit 1: Casual
> Sunnies (on head) - Louis Vuitton Obsession Rond
> Watch - Toy Watch Heavy Metal Plasteramic
> Silk top/tunic - Franco Mirabelli
> Faux suede leggings - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1744215
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 2: Dressier...
> Trench coat - Burberry
> Flapper dress - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1744216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1744217



umm... you look INSANE!! amazing. are you a secret model?! these menthe fairytales are stunning on you


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> thanks beagly! I got a lot of compliments on them today when I wore them out. I think some people were a little horrified by the color



Lol, you are too funny and btw you look fabulous!


----------



## jamidee

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Went out today in the first outfit with my new VP in Python Fairy Tale Menthe Green :greengrin:
> 
> Outfit 1: Casual
> Sunnies (on head) - Louis Vuitton Obsession Rond
> Watch - Toy Watch Heavy Metal Plasteramic
> Silk top/tunic - Franco Mirabelli
> Faux suede leggings - H&M
> 
> Outfit 2: Dressier...
> Trench coat - Burberry
> Flapper dress - H&M



I want to see the pic so badly! I'm on my iPhone and it won't show!!!


----------



## jamidee

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Went out today in the first outfit with my new VP in Python Fairy Tale Menthe Green :greengrin:
> 
> Outfit 1: Casual
> Sunnies (on head) - Louis Vuitton Obsession Rond
> Watch - Toy Watch Heavy Metal Plasteramic
> Silk top/tunic - Franco Mirabelli
> Faux suede leggings - H&M
> 
> Outfit 2: Dressier...
> Trench coat - Burberry
> Flapper dress - H&M



Wow!!! I love way more than I thought I would! Now I want!!!


----------



## ashleyruns

Graduation pictures! 

I'm wearing my turquoise patent Biancas and my bf is wearing his CL Fredo flats


----------



## martinaa

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Went out today in the first outfit with my new *VP in Python Fairy Tale Menthe Green* :greengrin:
> 
> Outfit 1: Casual
> Sunnies (on head) - Louis Vuitton Obsession Rond
> Watch - Toy Watch Heavy Metal Plasteramic
> Silk top/tunic - Franco Mirabelli
> Faux suede leggings - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1744215
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 2: Dressier...
> Trench coat - Burberry
> Flapper dress - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1744216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1744217


 
I love the first outfit.You look great!


----------



## martinaa

ashleyruns said:


> Graduation pictures!
> 
> I'm wearing my turquoise patent Biancas and my bf is wearing his CL Fredo flats


 
You look great!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nolia said:


> *Today is my bridal shower!!  This is my outfit~
> 
> Dress: H&M
> Sweater: Gift from Mum
> Swarovski Necklace: Swapped with friend
> Bracelet: Gift from friend
> Shoes: Nude Patent Maggies 160mm*



Super cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Went out today in the first outfit with my new *VP in Python Fairy Tale Menthe Green* :greengrin:
> 
> Outfit 1: Casual
> Sunnies (on head) - Louis Vuitton Obsession Rond
> Watch - Toy Watch Heavy Metal Plasteramic
> Silk top/tunic - Franco Mirabelli
> Faux suede leggings - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1744215
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 2: Dressier...
> Trench coat - Burberry
> Flapper dress - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1744216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1744217



Love the pairings!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ashleyruns said:


> Graduation pictures!
> 
> I'm wearing my turquoise patent Biancas and my bf is wearing his CL Fredo flats



Cute puctures! The outfit is gorgeous!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Went out today in the first outfit with my new *VP in Python Fairy Tale Menthe Green* :greengrin:
> 
> Outfit 1: Casual
> Sunnies (on head) - Louis Vuitton Obsession Rond
> Watch - Toy Watch Heavy Metal Plasteramic
> Silk top/tunic - Franco Mirabelli
> Faux suede leggings - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1744215
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 2: Dressier...
> Trench coat - Burberry
> Flapper dress - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1744216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1744217




Love all your outfit! You look super gorgeous *C*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ashleyruns said:


> Graduation pictures!
> 
> I'm wearing my turquoise patent Biancas and my bf is wearing his CL Fredo flats



WOW! You and your bf look amazing! Beautiful couple! Love the color of your biancas btw


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Nolia said:


> *Today is my bridal shower!!  This is my outfit~
> 
> Dress: H&M
> Sweater: Gift from Mum
> Swarovski Necklace: Swapped with friend
> Bracelet: Gift from friend
> Shoes: Nude Patent Maggies 160mm*



Your outfit is so sweet  You look adorable!


----------



## Flip88

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Went out today in the first outfit with my new VP in Python Fairy Tale Menthe Green :greengrin:
> 
> Outfit 1: Casual
> Sunnies (on head) - Louis Vuitton Obsession Rond
> Watch - Toy Watch Heavy Metal Plasteramic
> Silk top/tunic - Franco Mirabelli
> Faux suede leggings - H&M
> 
> Outfit 2: Dressier...
> Trench coat - Burberry
> Flapper dress - H&M



What a beautiful color those yummy pythons are!


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *Today is my bridal shower!! This is my outfit~*
> 
> *Dress: H&M*
> *Sweater: Gift from Mum*
> *Swarovski Necklace: Swapped with friend*
> *Bracelet: Gift from friend*
> *Shoes: Nude Patent Maggies 160mm*


 Such a cute outfit Nolia, you look adorable. Congrats on your upcoming marriage as well.


----------



## megt10

ashleyruns said:


> Graduation pictures!
> 
> I'm wearing my turquoise patent Biancas and my bf is wearing his CL Fredo flats


 You are both stunning. What beautiful pics.


----------



## heiress-ox

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Went out today in the first outfit with my new *VP in Python Fairy Tale Menthe Green* :greengrin:
> 
> Outfit 1: Casual
> Sunnies (on head) - Louis Vuitton Obsession Rond
> Watch - Toy Watch Heavy Metal Plasteramic
> Silk top/tunic - Franco Mirabelli
> Faux suede leggings - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1744215
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 2: Dressier...
> Trench coat - Burberry
> Flapper dress - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1744216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1744217



you look SO model-esque - i love both outfits, but that flapper dress is stunning! i didn't expect it but the menthe green looks more wearable than the mandarin red version!



ashleyruns said:


> Graduation pictures!
> 
> I'm wearing my turquoise patent Biancas and my bf is wearing his CL Fredo flats



love turquoise biancas  - you look fabulous and congrats on graduation


----------



## beagly911

ashleyruns said:


> Graduation pictures!
> 
> I'm wearing my turquoise patent Biancas and my bf is wearing his CL Fredo flats


 You both look terrific!  Congrats on graduation!


----------



## PetitColibri

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Went out today in the first outfit with my new *VP in Python Fairy Tale Menthe Green* :greengrin:
> 
> Outfit 1: Casual
> Sunnies (on head) - Louis Vuitton Obsession Rond
> Watch - Toy Watch Heavy Metal Plasteramic
> Silk top/tunic - Franco Mirabelli
> Faux suede leggings - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1744215
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 2: Dressier...
> Trench coat - Burberry
> Flapper dress - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1744216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1744217



GORGEOUS !
I'm even more in love with the green python fairy tale now because of you !
I'm harassing my SA to get a pair of my own


----------



## Nolia

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous Nolia!!  Congrats, you will be a beautiful bride!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Super cute!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Your outfit is so sweet  You look adorable!





megt10 said:


> Such a cute outfit Nolia, you look adorable. Congrats on your upcoming marriage as well.



Thank you!  Two weeks to go!!


----------



## samina

Nolia said:
			
		

>



Nolia - cute outfit hope u had fun and good luck for the wedding!


----------



## samina

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Went out today in the first outfit with my new VP in Python Fairy Tale Menthe Green :greengrin:
> 
> Outfit 1: Casual
> Sunnies (on head) - Louis Vuitton Obsession Rond
> Watch - Toy Watch Heavy Metal Plasteramic
> Silk top/tunic - Franco Mirabelli
> Faux suede leggings - H&M
> 
> Outfit 2: Dressier...
> Trench coat - Burberry
> Flapper dress - H&M



Wow the skinnies match the heels soo well!!


----------



## samina

ashleyruns said:
			
		

> Graduation pictures!
> 
> I'm wearing my turquoise patent Biancas and my bf is wearing his CL Fredo flats



Love your biancas !!!!


----------



## ashleyruns

samina said:


> Love your biancas !!!!



Thank you for the kind words *samina*, *heiress-ox*, *beagly911*, *megt10*, *crispedrosa*, *Lavenderduckiez*, & *martinaa*!! 

These are definitely my "wildest" color CLs and now I can't stop finding outfits to pair them with lol


----------



## NANI1972

ashleyruns said:


> Graduation pictures!
> 
> I'm wearing my turquoise patent Biancas and my bf is wearing his CL Fredo flats



So pretty! I love how you paired them with a coral/red dress and the matching nails! I just received a pair of Turquoise Piggies and I love them! 
Congrats they look great on you.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Today's OOTD, it was rainy this morning, and there was a power outage, but later it cleared up


----------



## jeNYC

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Today's OOTD, it was rainy this morning, and there was a power outage, but later it cleared up



I knew you looked familiar!!!!  I've seen your flawless skin youtube video before and I just want to say you are very brave   I think that video made it to one of the search engine homepage articles too!!


----------



## stilly

ashleyruns said:


> Graduation pictures!
> 
> I'm wearing my turquoise patent Biancas and my bf is wearing his CL Fredo flats


 
Love the outfit and Biancas *ashley*!!!


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> *Today is my bridal shower!! This is my outfit~*
> 
> *Dress: H&M*
> *Sweater: Gift from Mum*
> *Swarovski Necklace: Swapped with friend*
> *Bracelet: Gift from friend*
> *Shoes: Nude Patent Maggies 160mm*


 
I love your dress and Maggies *Nolia*!!!
So sexy!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

kham said:


> Gorgeous!!!


 


fumi said:


> I love Dorado strass pigalles! The dress looks great on you!


 


megt10 said:


> Dezy, you look beautiful. I love the color of this dress on you. Just stunning.


 


Faraasha said:


> Looking gorgeous Dezy!!! Love it!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your outfit!


 


cts900 said:


> You could not possibly be any more beautiful. Perfection, little mama.


 


beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!! Love the piggies!


 


surlygirl said:


> gorgeous as always! love the color and cut of your dress.


 


Cityfashionista said:


> Looking fab Hun. How's your little precious?


 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> You look amazing Dezy! Hope you had a fun at the wedding!


 
thank you all so much! 
City- baby girl is amazing! keeping me busy and smiling every day!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Today's OOTD, it was rainy this morning, and there was a power outage, but later it cleared up



Love the outfit!


----------



## Jönathan

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Today's OOTD, it was rainy this morning, and there was a power outage, but later it cleared up



Gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Today's OOTD, it was rainy this morning, and there was a power outage, but later it cleared up


 Great look...so wish my Rolandos were an everyday shoe!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nolia said:


> *Today is my bridal shower!!  This is my outfit~
> 
> Dress: H&M
> Sweater: Gift from Mum
> Swarovski Necklace: Swapped with friend
> Bracelet: Gift from friend
> Shoes: Nude Patent Maggies 160mm*




I love your outfit! Perfection! The dress is so cute.


----------



## DariaD

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Today's OOTD, it was rainy this morning, and there was a power outage, but later it cleared up



You look beautiful, love your hair!


----------



## igorark

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Went out today in the first outfit with my new *VP in Python Fairy Tale Menthe Green* :greengrin:
> 
> Outfit 1: Casual
> Sunnies (on head) - Louis Vuitton Obsession Rond
> Watch - Toy Watch Heavy Metal Plasteramic
> Silk top/tunic - Franco Mirabelli
> Faux suede leggings - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1744215
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 2: Dressier...
> Trench coat - Burberry
> Flapper dress - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1744216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1744217


Your VP are stunning Cecilia!


----------



## igorark

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1742753
> 
> 
> Summerissima


You looking great Jamidee, very nice outfit


----------



## Flip88

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Today's OOTD, it was rainy this morning, and there was a power outage, but later it cleared up



You are beautiful! Love the OOTD


----------



## phiphi

Nolia said:


> *Today is my bridal shower!!  This is my outfit~
> 
> Dress: H&M
> Sweater: Gift from Mum
> Swarovski Necklace: Swapped with friend
> Bracelet: Gift from friend
> Shoes: Nude Patent Maggies 160mm*



you look stunning! hope you had a great time at the shower!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Went out today in the first outfit with my new *VP in Python Fairy Tale Menthe Green* :greengrin:
> 
> Outfit 1: Casual
> Sunnies (on head) - Louis Vuitton Obsession Rond
> Watch - Toy Watch Heavy Metal Plasteramic
> Silk top/tunic - Franco Mirabelli
> Faux suede leggings - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1744215
> 
> 
> Outfit 2: Dressier...
> Trench coat - Burberry
> Flapper dress - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1744216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1744217



this is such a fierce look - those shoes are amazing!!



ashleyruns said:


> Graduation pictures!
> 
> I'm wearing my turquoise patent Biancas and my bf is wearing his CL Fredo flats



congratulations on your graduation!!! you look fantastic - and the colours together are brilliant!! you and dbf make such a cute couple!



Sincerelycass11 said:


> Today's OOTD, it was rainy this morning, and there was a power outage, but later it cleared up



you look great!! and totally make a rainy day brighter in that outfit!


----------



## phiphi

zara denim jacket, j crew shirt, skirt and nude patent yoyos.


----------



## needloub

phiphi said:


> zara denim jacket, j crew shirt, skirt and nude patent yoyos.


Love the mix of patterns...they pair so well together!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Everyone looks amazing!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Jönathan;22052209 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Flip88 said:


> You are beautiful! Love the OOTD



Thank you so much Flip!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

jeNYC said:


> I knew you looked familiar!!!!  I've seen your flawless skin youtube video before and I just want to say you are very brave   I think that video made it to one of the search engine homepage articles too!!



Ahh Hi darlin!!!!!!!!   Thank you so much for the support & compliments  Im happy you enjoyed it!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

beagly911 said:


> Great look...so wish my Rolandos were an everyday shoe!!!


Like I said, takes a good dose of advil & some sitting down! haha 



DariaD said:


> You look beautiful, love your hair!



Thank you! it was actually quite a bad hair day... ahahahahaha 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the outfit!


Thank you!!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> zara denim jacket, j crew shirt, skirt and nude patent yoyos.


 Great outfit phi!!


----------



## dbeth

phiphi said:


> zara denim jacket, j crew shirt, skirt and nude patent yoyos.



oh Phi!!! Love this look----the denim jacket really makes this outfit!!!




Sincerelycass11 said:


> Today's OOTD, it was rainy this morning, and there was a power outage, but later it cleared up



Very pretty---love your top!  Which CL are you wearing??


----------



## phiphi

needloub said:


> Love the mix of patterns...they pair so well together!



thank you needloub!! 



beagly911 said:


> Great outfit phi!!



thanks beagly!



dbeth said:


> oh Phi!!! Love this look----the denim jacket really makes this outfit!!!
> 
> Very pretty---love your top!  Which CL are you wearing??



thank you tons beth!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

martinaa said:


> I love the first outfit.You look great!





martinaa said:


> You look great!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the pairings!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love all your outfit! You look super gorgeous *C*





Flip88 said:


> What a beautiful color those yummy pythons are!





heiress-ox said:


> you look SO model-esque - i love both outfits, but that flapper dress is stunning! i didn't expect it but the menthe green looks more wearable than the mandarin red version!
> 
> 
> 
> love turquoise biancas  - you look fabulous and congrats on graduation





PetitColibri said:


> GORGEOUS !
> I'm even more in love with the green python fairy tale now because of you !
> I'm harassing my SA to get a pair of my own





samina said:


> Wow the skinnies match the heels soo well!!





igorark said:


> Your VP are stunning Cecilia!





phiphi said:


> you look stunning! hope you had a great time at the shower!
> 
> 
> 
> this is such a fierce look - those shoes are amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations on your graduation!!! you look fantastic - and the colours together are brilliant!! you and dbf make such a cute couple!
> 
> 
> 
> you look great!! and totally make a rainy day brighter in that outfit!



Thank you everyone! 

Yes, those of you who are considering the Menthe, it's definitely more wearable in the VP style  Get them while they're still available :greengrin:

Edit: hmm... for some reason some people whom I multi-quoted didn't show up here... I'm sorry, but thanks for all the compliments ladies


----------



## stilly

phiphi said:


> zara denim jacket, j crew shirt, skirt and nude patent yoyos.


 
Another gorgeous look *phi*!!! 
Your style is amazing!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

dbeth said:


> oh Phi!!! Love this look----the denim jacket really makes this outfit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty---love your top!  Which CL are you wearing??



Thank you! It was on sale at NY&CO  
They are the Patent Rolandos. The toebox is killer, but otherwise they are quite comfy! Granted I usually walk indoors with them, rather than outdoors or on cement.


----------



## Jönathan

phiphi said:


> zara denim jacket, j crew shirt, skirt and nude patent yoyos.



Gorgeous as always!


----------



## bling*lover

phiphi said:
			
		

> zara denim jacket, j crew shirt, skirt and nude patent yoyos.



Absolutely gorgeous outfit phiphi (as always) I love the look of the denim jacket with the outfit!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> zara denim jacket, j crew shirt, skirt and nude patent yoyos.


 You look fabulous as always Phiphi, I love the denim jacket.


----------



## ilovemylilo

phiphi said:


> zara denim jacket, j crew shirt, skirt and nude patent yoyos.



Perfection!


----------



## DariaD

phiphi said:


> zara denim jacket, j crew shirt, skirt and nude patent yoyos.



Ahhh, amazing outfit, I need this skirt in my life!


----------



## DariaD

Took my Fifis for a movie and dinner, managed to hold on in them for 4 hours in a row. They are getting more and more comfortable


----------



## dbeth

DariaD said:


> Took my Fifis for a movie and dinner, managed to hold on in them for 4 hours in a row. They are getting more and more comfortable




You look so cute!!!! I love your hi/low skirt!!


----------



## phiphi

stilly said:


> Another gorgeous look *phi*!!!
> Your style is amazing!!!



aw, thanks tons stilly!! 




			
				Jönathan;22061106 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous as always!



 thank you dear jönathan!



bling*lover said:


> Absolutely gorgeous outfit phiphi (as always) I love the look of the denim jacket with the outfit!



thanks sweet bling! xox



megt10 said:


> You look fabulous as always Phiphi, I love the denim jacket.



thank you meg!! 



ilovemylilo said:


> Perfection!



aw!! thanks ilovmylilo!!



DariaD said:


> Ahhh, amazing outfit, I need this skirt in my life!



thank you daria!! and i need your top in my life!!  you look fantastic!! 



DariaD said:


> Took my Fifis for a movie and dinner, managed to hold on in them for 4 hours in a row. They are getting more and more comfortable


----------



## stilly

DariaD said:


> Took my Fifis for a movie and dinner, managed to hold on in them for 4 hours in a row. They are getting more and more comfortable


 
Love the outfit *DariaD*!!!
That skirt and the Fifis are gorgeous together!!!


----------



## AEGIS

i've been gone but you are all some FOXES!!!


*3 snaps in a z formation a la a drag queen on RuPaul's drag race*


----------



## Cityfashionista

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thank you all so much!
> City- baby girl is amazing! keeping me busy and smiling every day!




That's wonderful!  I'm sure she's a beauty like her mom. Enjoy her.


----------



## megt10

DariaD said:


> Took my Fifis for a movie and dinner, managed to hold on in them for 4 hours in a row. They are getting more and more comfortable


 You look gorgeous!


----------



## phiphi

zara dress and my beloved amethyste HPs.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> zara dress and my beloved amethyste HPs.


 So cute and summery. As always you look great Phiphi!


----------



## lil tote

phiphi said:
			
		

> zara dress and my beloved amethyste HPs.



Really pretty outfit!!


----------



## Stina Lee

DariaD said:


> Took my Fifis for a movie and dinner, managed to hold on in them for 4 hours in a row. They are getting more and more comfortable



Such a great outfit!!


----------



## jamidee

DariaD said:


> Took my Fifis for a movie and dinner, managed to hold on in them for 4 hours in a row. They are getting more and more comfortable


Wow. I love the high low skirt. Where did you get it?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

DariaD said:


> Took my Fifis for a movie and dinner, managed to hold on in them for 4 hours in a row. They are getting more and more comfortable



Gorgeous outfit! That skirt is fabulous.


----------



## Jönathan

DariaD said:


> Took my Fifis for a movie and dinner, managed to hold on in them for 4 hours in a row. They are getting more and more comfortable



Adorable!


----------



## DariaD

Awww, thank you everybody!




jamidee said:


> Wow. I love the high low skirt. Where did you get it?



Jamie, this is actually cheapy china skirt from ebay, try typing "chiffon skirt" or "asymmetric chiffon skirt" and there will be a lot of those in different colors! 
I got mine for 14$ or smth like this.


----------



## DariaD

phiphi said:


> zara dress and my beloved amethyste HPs.



Ahhh, this dress is TDF!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> So cute and summery. As always you look great Phiphi!





lil tote said:


> Really pretty outfit!!





DariaD said:


> Ahhh, this dress is TDF!



thank you so much - you are so sweet!!


----------



## cts900

phiphi said:


> zara dress and my beloved amethyste HPs.



Everything about this is beautiful.  You are a vision, *phi*.


----------



## PeepToe

phiphi said:


> zara dress and my beloved amethyste HPs.


 Perfection as always!!!


----------



## beagly911

DariaD said:


> Took my Fifis for a movie and dinner, managed to hold on in them for 4 hours in a row. They are getting more and more comfortable


 Great look Daria, the skirt is great!!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> zara dress and my beloved amethyste HPs.


 Gorgeous phi, love, love, love the HP's!!  Your dress is TDF!!


----------



## fumi

phiphi said:


> zara dress and my beloved amethyste HPs.



Very beautiful dress and shoes!


----------



## uhkiwi

ashleyruns said:


> Graduation pictures!
> 
> I'm wearing my turquoise patent Biancas and my bf is wearing his CL Fredo flats



Congrats on your graduation! love the red dress


----------



## uhkiwi

Elsie87 said:


> Out to dinner last night with my *black nappa Lillians*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



love the Lillians!!


----------



## uhkiwi

Rebecca Taylor dress, McQueen scarf and trusty nude Girlie Zeppas


----------



## beagly911

uhkiwi said:


> Rebecca Taylor dress, McQueen scarf and trusty nude Girlie Zeppas


 Great look!!


----------



## ashleyruns

phiphi said:


> zara dress and my beloved amethyste HPs.



So pretty! I love seeing summer dresses paired with bright CLs!!


----------



## NANI1972

phiphi said:


> zara dress and my beloved amethyste HPs.



WoW! What a beautiful outfit! Amazing phi!


----------



## phiphi

cts900 said:


> Everything about this is beautiful.  You are a vision, *phi*.



thank you so much C!! you rock the HPs like no other, though!! xox



PeepToe said:


> Perfection as always!!!



thank you peeptoe!! 



beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous phi, love, love, love the HP's!!  Your dress is TDF!!



thanks beagly!!



fumi said:


> Very beautiful dress and shoes!



thank you fumi!! xox



uhkiwi said:


> Rebecca Taylor dress, McQueen scarf and trusty nude Girlie Zeppas



this is the perfect nude on you! the dress is gorgeous!



ashleyruns said:


> So pretty! I love seeing summer dresses paired with bright CLs!!



thanks ashley!



NANI1972 said:


> WoW! What a beautiful outfit! Amazing phi!



 thank you nani!!!


----------



## dbeth

uhkiwi said:


> Rebecca Taylor dress, McQueen scarf and trusty nude Girlie Zeppas



you look so cute. Love your McQueen scarf!



phiphi said:


> zara dress and my beloved amethyste HPs.




Oh Phi!!!! Seriously?! You have the best style!!! Every time I see a pic outfit I always give out a little girly sigh.


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> On the way to the Tri-State Telecommunicators Banquet, honoring the first, first responders - 9-1-1--the calming voice admid chaos:
> 
> Dress: Maggie London
> CL's: YoYo Zeppa Crimson with black lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The YoYo Zeppas were on their maiden voyage and I lasted 6 1/2 hours, yippie!! They were very comfortable and I got quite a few compliments! Including one male co-worker!


 
Better late than never... Gorgeous outfit, from head to toe! Congrats!

B


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Yesterday did some shopping and then out to dinner. I wore my Yolanda 100 mm in hot pink. They are really comfortable and easy to walk in. The skirt is Robert Rodriguez, top DVF, shrug Vince Camuto and the bag is BV.


 
Loved the B&W/colour combo - gorgeous

*B*


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Here is what I wore to the theatre Saturday night. I had overlooked my Treil 70 Crepe when searching for shoes that didn't make my knee hurt more. These were like wearing flats at least for me  The dress is Adrianna Papell, I added a shrug by Donna Ricco and my clutch is Lambertson Truex. The belt that came with the dress was defective and so I added a pink belt for an extra pop of color.


 
Lovely, lovely Outfit - that dress seems to have been created for you!  And am glad you added the belt for a dash of colour - it makes the whole outfit come together. Hope you had a good time too.

B


----------



## megt10

uhkiwi said:


> Rebecca Taylor dress, McQueen scarf and trusty nude Girlie Zeppas


 What a cute outfit I love the shoes and your dress is so pretty.


----------



## megt10

Brazucaa said:


> Lovely, lovely Outfit - that dress seems to have been created for you! And am glad you added the belt for a dash of colour - it makes the whole outfit come together. Hope you had a good time too.
> 
> B


 


Brazucaa said:


> Loved the B&W/colour combo - gorgeous
> 
> *B*


 Thank you so very much for your kind words.


----------



## megt10

It has been a little while since I have worn my CL but am wearing them tonight. They are the Mlle Dam 120. I wore this outfit during the day without the sweater and white lower heels. The tank is you guessed it DVF, skirt Stem need comfy today and the sweater is Marlene Birger.


----------



## beagly911

Brazucaa said:


> Better late than never... Gorgeous outfit, from head to toe! Congrats!
> 
> B


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> It has been a little while since I have worn my CL but am wearing them tonight. They are the Mlle Dam 120. I wore this outfit during the day without the sweater and white lower heels. The tank is you guessed it DVF, skirt Stem need comfy today and the sweater is Marlene Birger.



I love the outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

uhkiwi said:


> Rebecca Taylor dress, McQueen scarf and trusty nude Girlie Zeppas



Very pretty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

DariaD said:


> Took my Fifis for a movie and dinner, managed to hold on in them for 4 hours in a row. They are getting more and more comfortable



I love the top and skirt. Great combo!


----------



## uhkiwi

beagly911 said:


> Great look!!





phiphi said:


> thank you so much C!! you rock the HPs like no other, though!! xox
> 
> 
> 
> thank you peeptoe!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks beagly!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you fumi!! xox
> 
> 
> 
> this is the perfect nude on you! the dress is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks ashley!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you nani!!!





dbeth said:


> you look so cute. Love your McQueen scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Phi!!!! Seriously?! You have the best style!!! Every time I see a pic outfit I always give out a little girly sigh.





megt10 said:


> What a cute outfit I love the shoes and your dress is so pretty.





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you ladies!!!



megt10 said:


> It has been a little while since I have worn my CL but am wearing them tonight. They are the Mlle Dam 120. I wore this outfit during the day without the sweater and white lower heels. The tank is you guessed it DVF, skirt Stem need comfy today and the sweater is Marlene Birger.



Love your sexy Mlle Dam 120!!


----------



## megt10

uhkiwi said:


> Thank you ladies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your sexy Mlle Dam 120!!


 You are very kind thank you.


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the outfit!


 Thanks so much Lavender.


----------



## DariaD

megt10 said:


> It has been a little while since I have worn my CL but am wearing them tonight. They are the Mlle Dam 120. I wore this outfit during the day without the sweater and white lower heels. The tank is you guessed it DVF, skirt Stem need comfy today and the sweater is Marlene Birger.



Love it, you always look to elegant head to toe!


----------



## megt10

DariaD said:


> Love it, you always look to elegant head to toe!


 Thank you so much Daria.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

phiphi said:


> zara dress and my beloved amethyste HPs.



LOVEEE this outfit!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> It has been a little while since I have worn my CL but am wearing them tonight. They are the Mlle Dam 120. I wore this outfit during the day without the sweater and white lower heels. The tank is you guessed it DVF, skirt Stem need comfy today and the sweater is Marlene Birger.


 You look beautiful meg, the Stem skirt is lovely!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> It has been a little while since I have worn my CL but am wearing them tonight. They are the Mlle Dam 120. I wore this outfit during the day without the sweater and white lower heels. The tank is you guessed it DVF, skirt Stem need comfy today and the sweater is Marlene Birger.



I have not see these yet.  They are great on you.  Very classy look, meg.  I love the colors.


----------



## Nolia

*My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me.  All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING!  I couldn't ask for more~ 

For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet.  For my bachelorette, I really  want to feel like a bombshell.  So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!

Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett
Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin 
Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)

*


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> It has been a little while since I have worn my CL but am wearing them tonight. They are the Mlle Dam 120. I wore this outfit during the day without the sweater and white lower heels. The tank is you guessed it DVF, skirt Stem need comfy today and the sweater is Marlene Birger.



Oh Meg---you look soooo classy! Love the style and colors!!!



Nolia said:


> *My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me.  All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING!  I couldn't ask for more~
> 
> For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet.  For my bachelorette, I really  want to feel like a bombshell.  So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!
> 
> Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett
> Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin
> Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)
> 
> *




Beautiful Nolia!! You look gorgeous!! I have a HL dress in this same color, but I havn't worn it yet.


----------



## Kayapo97

Nolia said:


> *My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me.  All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING!  I couldn't ask for more~
> 
> For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet.  For my bachelorette, I really  want to feel like a bombshell.  So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!
> 
> Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett
> Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin
> Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)
> 
> *


Very hot!
Have a lovely time.


----------



## xlovely

Nolia said:
			
		

> My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me.  All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING!  I couldn't ask for more~
> 
> For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet.  For my bachelorette, I really  want to feel like a bombshell.  So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!
> 
> Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett
> Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin
> Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)



You look amazing! Have too much fun!


----------



## Brazucaa

Nolia said:


> *My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me. All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING! I couldn't ask for more~ *
> 
> *For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet. For my bachelorette, I really want to feel like a bombshell. So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!*
> 
> *Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett*
> *Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)*
> *Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin *
> *Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)*


 
Your dress and shoes are amazing. I particularly loved the necklace detail photo. And do not worry - you look HOT!
I wish you the very best at your party

B


----------



## heiress-ox

Nolia said:


> *My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me.  All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING!  I couldn't ask for more~
> 
> For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet.  For my bachelorette, I really  want to feel like a bombshell.  So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!
> 
> Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett
> Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin
> Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)
> 
> *



you definitely nailed the bombshell, you look amazing - have a great time!


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> *My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me. All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING! I couldn't ask for more~ *
> 
> *For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet. For my bachelorette, I really want to feel like a bombshell. So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!*
> 
> *Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett*
> *Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)*
> *Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin *
> *Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)*


 Nolia, you look stunning!!  Hope you have a great time!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Nolia said:
			
		

> My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me.  All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING!  I couldn't ask for more~
> 
> For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet.  For my bachelorette, I really  want to feel like a bombshell.  So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!
> 
> Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett
> Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin
> Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)



IM SO JEALOUS!!!!!  you look stunning and congratulations!!!!! I hope you have a blast!!!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

uhkiwi said:
			
		

> Rebecca Taylor dress, McQueen scarf and trusty nude Girlie Zeppas



Love love love LOVE the color on you!!!! You look great!!


----------



## 9distelle

Nolia said:


> *My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me.  All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING!  I couldn't ask for more~
> 
> For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet.  For my bachelorette, I really  want to feel like a bombshell.  So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!
> 
> Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett
> Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin
> Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)
> 
> *


Stunning outfit!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> You look beautiful meg, the Stem skirt is lovely!


 


cts900 said:


> I have not see these yet. They are great on you. Very classy look, meg. I love the colors.


 


dbeth said:


> Oh Meg---you look soooo classy! Love the style and colors!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Nolia!! You look gorgeous!! I have a HL dress in this same color, but I havn't worn it yet.


 Thank you so much ladies. It was a good day to night look but just adding the sweater and heels. It is so good to be able to wear some of my lower heels again.


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me. All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING! I couldn't ask for more~ *
> 
> *For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet. For my bachelorette, I really want to feel like a bombshell. So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!*
> 
> *Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett*
> *Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)*
> *Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin *
> *Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)*


 You are stunning Nolia! Perfection. I hope that you had a wonderful time.


----------



## phiphi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> LOVEEE this outfit!



thank you so much hun!! xox 



Nolia said:


> *My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me.  All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING!  I couldn't ask for more~
> 
> For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet.  For my bachelorette, I really  want to feel like a bombshell.  So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!
> 
> Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett
> Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin
> Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)
> 
> *



gorgeous!! have fun at your bachelorette!! you look beautiful!



megt10 said:


> It has been a little while since I have worn my CL but am wearing them tonight. They are the Mlle Dam 120. I wore this outfit during the day without the sweater and white lower heels. The tank is you guessed it DVF, skirt Stem need comfy today and the sweater is Marlene Birger.



these are so cute. i've not seen that style before, but it looks awesome on you!


----------



## Perfect Day

Nolia said:
			
		

> My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me.  All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING!  I couldn't ask for more~
> 
> For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet.  For my bachelorette, I really  want to feel like a bombshell.  So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!
> 
> Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett
> Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin
> Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)



Absolutely gorgeous in all ways


----------



## Nolia

Kayapo97 said:


> Very hot!
> Have a lovely time.





xlovely said:


> You look amazing! Have too much fun!





Brazucaa said:


> Your dress and shoes are amazing. I particularly loved the necklace detail photo. And do not worry - you look HOT!
> I wish you the very best at your party
> 
> B





heiress-ox said:


> you definitely nailed the bombshell, you look amazing - have a great time!





beagly911 said:


> Nolia, you look stunning!!  Hope you have a great time!!





Sincerelycass11 said:


> IM SO JEALOUS!!!!!  you look stunning and congratulations!!!!! I hope you have a blast!!!!!





9distelle said:


> Stunning outfit!!





megt10 said:


> You are stunning Nolia! Perfection. I hope that you had a wonderful time.





phiphi said:


> gorgeous!! have fun at your bachelorette!! you look beautiful!





Perfect Day said:


> Absolutely gorgeous in all ways




Thanks so much ladies!!  I had SOOO much fun.  It was incredible.  My girls surprised me with a Moulin Rouge themed bach!!  I can't wait to see the crazy photos! Hahaha~


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nolia said:


> *My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me.  All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING!  I couldn't ask for more~
> 
> For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet.  For my bachelorette, I really  want to feel like a bombshell.  So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!
> 
> Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett
> Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin
> Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)
> 
> *



VERY sexy!!!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Movie date with DH

Chanel earrings and sunglasses
Jason Wu for Target Modal Shirt
J Brand Shoes
Celine Black Croc Phantom


----------



## redvelvetloubie

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Movie date with DH
> 
> Chanel earrings and sunglasses
> Jason Wu for Target Modal Shirt
> J Brand Shoes
> Celine Black Croc Phantom



I forgot to add my CL Miss Cristo platform wedge


----------



## megt10

redvelvetloubie said:


> Movie date with DH
> 
> Chanel earrings and sunglasses
> Jason Wu for Target Modal Shirt
> J Brand Shoes
> Celine Black Croc Phantom


 Such a cute outfit, you look great.


----------



## redvelvetloubie

megt10 said:


> Such a cute outfit, you look great.



Thanks!


----------



## Nolia

*I already posted my outfit but here are photos from the actual event!!
Maggies @ my bridal shower!!*


----------



## Brazucaa

Nolia said:


> *I already posted my outfit but here are photos from the actual event!!*
> *Maggies @ my bridal shower!!*


 
An easy conclusion... Guess who had the sexiest, most beautiful shoes?? LOL

I am glad you had such a great time

B


----------



## jamidee

Batik today.


----------



## beagly911

Today's outfit, inspired by phiphi and stilly and their great J Crew skirts!

Top: No name find at TJMaxx
Skirt: J Crew
CL's: Black patent Decolzep


----------



## beagly911

redvelvetloubie said:


> Movie date with DH
> 
> Chanel earrings and sunglasses
> Jason Wu for Target Modal Shirt
> J Brand Shoes
> Celine Black Croc Phantom


 Very cute outfit!  I hope the movie was good!


----------



## stilly

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1753958
> 
> 
> Batik today.


 
Gorgy *jamidee*!!!


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1753958
> 
> 
> Batik today.


 These are gorgeous jamidee!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit, inspired by phiphi and stilly and their great J Crew skirts!
> 
> Top: No name find at TJMaxx
> Skirt: J Crew
> CL's: Black patent Decolzep


 
I love this outfit *beagly*!!!
You're rockin' that skirt!!!

Its looks like the inverse color of the polka dot skirt I got...


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> *I already posted my outfit but here are photos from the actual event!!*
> *Maggies @ my bridal shower!!*


 
Love the pics *Nolia*!!!
You look amazing!!!


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> *My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me. All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING! I couldn't ask for more~ *
> 
> *For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet. For my bachelorette, I really want to feel like a bombshell. So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!*
> 
> *Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett*
> *Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)*
> *Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin *
> *Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)*


 

Wow...that dress and the Open Lips are so sexy together!!!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> It has been a little while since I have worn my CL but am wearing them tonight. They are the Mlle Dam 120. I wore this outfit during the day without the sweater and white lower heels. The tank is you guessed it DVF, skirt Stem need comfy today and the sweater is Marlene Birger.


 
Great to see you wearing your CL heels again!!!
Love the look *meg*!!!


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit, inspired by phiphi and stilly and their great J Crew skirts!
> 
> Top: No name find at TJMaxx
> Skirt: J Crew
> CL's: Black patent Decolzep


 
Love love love this look!  Looking great!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I love this outfit *beagly*!!!
> You're rockin' that skirt!!!
> 
> Its looks like the inverse color of the polka dot skirt I got...


 Thanks so much stilly!  I thought the same thing when I saw your skirt, you inspired me to break it out of the closet!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1753958
> 
> 
> Batik today.



I kinodf miss my Batiks!!




beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit, inspired by phiphi and stilly and their great J Crew skirts!
> 
> Top: No name find at TJMaxx
> Skirt: J Crew
> CL's: Black patent Decolzep



I remember when u bought this skirt----I LOVE it!! You look great Beagly!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nolia said:


> *I already posted my outfit but here are photos from the actual event!!
> Maggies @ my bridal shower!!*



Lol--love that last pic of them holding you up! So cute!  Love your nude Maggies!!


----------



## dbeth

redvelvetloubie said:


> Movie date with DH
> 
> Chanel earrings and sunglasses
> Jason Wu for Target Modal Shirt
> J Brand Shoes
> Celine Black Croc Phantom



You look so cute, luv those wedges (I forgot the name) but I came close to buying them at one point!


----------



## beagly911

anniethecat said:


> Love love love this look! Looking great!


 Thank you so much annie, take a look around tomorrow as I'm going to try to bring the Titi's out on their inaugural outing, I already have the outfit planned...all Ann Taylor of course:lolots:


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> I kinodf miss my Batiks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when u bought this skirt----I LOVE it!! You look great Beagly!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol--love that last pic of them holding you up! So cute! Love your nude Maggies!!


 Thank you dbeth for your sweet compliment, and for also remembering the skirt!!


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> Thank you so much annie, take a look around tomorrow as I'm going to try to bring the Titi's out on their inaugural outing, I already have the outfit planned...all Ann Taylor of course:lolots:


 
:okay:will be watching for them


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Great to see you wearing your CL heels again!!!
> Love the look *meg*!!!



Thank you Stilly it is so good to be back in them, though I still am not in anything higher than 120's and then for no longer than a few hours. Still it is a start on the upside I have been busy buying some lower high heels and oh so gorgeous flats


----------



## surlygirl

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit, inspired by phiphi and stilly and their great J Crew skirts!
> 
> Top: No name find at TJMaxx
> Skirt: J Crew
> CL's: Black patent Decolzep



gorgeous, *beagly*! the skirt looks amazing on you!


----------



## beagly911

surlygirl said:


> gorgeous, *beagly*! the skirt looks amazing on you!


 Thank you so very much surly, I sooo appreiciate it!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm so far behind and have missed so much. Cute outfits, everyone. Congratulations, Nolia, for being so close to the big day.


----------



## 9distelle

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit, inspired by phiphi and stilly and their great J Crew skirts!
> 
> Top: No name find at TJMaxx
> Skirt: J Crew
> CL's: Black patent Decolzep


Great outfit & CLs!!


----------



## beagly911

anniethecat said:


> :okay:will be watching for them


 Rain all day here so not taking them out, they will be out tomorrow!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit, inspired by phiphi and stilly and their great J Crew skirts!
> 
> Top: No name find at TJMaxx
> Skirt: J Crew
> CL's: Black patent Decolzep


 WOW Beagly you look stunning. What a great look.


----------



## kham

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Today's outfit, inspired by phiphi and stilly and their great J Crew skirts!
> 
> Top: No name find at TJMaxx
> Skirt: J Crew
> CL's: Black patent Decolzep



You look GREAT!! I love this look!!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> I kinodf miss my Batiks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when u bought this skirt----I LOVE it!! You look great Beagly!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol--love that last pic of them holding you up! So cute!  Love your nude Maggies!!


Do you? I'm tempted to let them go because I really don't wear them enough. That's only been the third time. I can't decide.. but if you miss them then maybe I shouldn't!? I just don't want to regret ever letting go a pair I can't find again. There's a pair of pigalle batiks on bay that are really pretty. Size 39


----------



## Jönathan

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1753958
> 
> 
> Batik today.



Gorgeous!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

dbeth said:


> You look so cute, luv those wedges (I forgot the name) but I came close to buying them at one point!



thanks! it's Miss Cristo


----------



## redvelvetloubie

beagly911 said:


> Very cute outfit!  I hope the movie was good!



Thanks! Well, I survived watching the Prometheus!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

megt10 said:


> Such a cute outfit, you look great.



Thanks!


----------



## beagly911

9distelle said:


> Great outfit & CLs!!





megt10 said:


> WOW Beagly you look stunning. What a great look.





kham said:


> You look GREAT!! I love this look!!


Thank you so much ladies!  I appreciate the comments so very much!


----------



## dbeth

Went out with my girlfriends this past weekend for a late Birthday celebration!! Banane in patent nude and Amanda Uprichard dress. This is one my favorite dresses----the hot pink color is TDF, it doesn't really show the true color in the pics.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

dbeth said:
			
		

> Went out with my girlfriends this past weekend for a late Birthday celebration!! Banane in patent nude and Amanda Uprichard dress. This is one my favorite dresses----the hot pink color is TDF, it doesn't really show the true color in the pics.



You look gorgeous hun.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

dbeth said:


> Went out with my girlfriends this past weekend for a late Birthday celebration!! Banane in patent nude and Amanda Uprichard dress. This is one my favorite dresses----the hot pink color is TDF, it doesn't really show the true color in the pics.



so fun and flirty! Happy belated! Gemini twinsies!


----------



## dbeth

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> You look gorgeous hun.





ChocoAvantGarde said:


> so fun and flirty! Happy belated! Gemini twinsies!




Thanks Loubi & Choco!!


----------



## surlygirl

dbeth said:


> Went out with my girlfriends this past weekend for a late Birthday celebration!! Banane in patent nude and Amanda Uprichard dress. This is one my favorite dresses----the hot pink color is TDF, it doesn't really show the true color in the pics.





*dbeth*!!! I had to put an extra face for the extra birthday hotness! you look gorgeous and happy belated!!!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Went out with my girlfriends this past weekend for a late Birthday celebration!! Banane in patent nude and Amanda Uprichard dress. This is one my favorite dresses----the hot pink color is TDF, it doesn't really show the true color in the pics.


 Fabulous look dbeth!!


----------



## dbeth

surlygirl said:


> *dbeth*!!! I had to put an extra face for the extra birthday hotness! you look gorgeous and happy belated!!!



Lol Surly! You are to cute! 



beagly911 said:


> Fabulous look dbeth!!



Thanks beagly dear!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Freaking Amazing!  Just gorgeous 

*Happy Belated Birthday *​


dbeth said:


> Went out with my girlfriends this past weekend for a late Birthday celebration!! Banane in patent nude and Amanda Uprichard dress. This is one my favorite dresses----the hot pink color is TDF, it doesn't really show the true color in the pics.


----------



## dbeth

DC-Cutie said:


> Freaking Amazing!  Just gorgeous
> 
> *Happy Belated Birthday *​




Thank you DC!!


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> Went out with my girlfriends this past weekend for a late Birthday celebration!! Banane in patent nude and Amanda Uprichard dress. This is one my favorite dresses----the hot pink color is TDF, it doesn't really show the true color in the pics.



You look HOT  happy belated birthday, hope you had a wonderful time!


----------



## heavenlyn

with Navy Proratas


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Went out with my girlfriends this past weekend for a late Birthday celebration!! Banane in patent nude and Amanda Uprichard dress. This is one my favorite dresses----the hot pink color is TDF, it doesn't really show the true color in the pics.



Beth you are totally HOT, I love the dress on you and the color is gorgeous, just like you


----------



## megt10

heavenlyn said:


> with Navy Proratas



Love these shoes. I have them and for me this is one of the most comfortable styles ever. They are so pretty in navy.


----------



## Jönathan

dbeth said:


> Went out with my girlfriends this past weekend for a late Birthday celebration!! Banane in patent nude and Amanda Uprichard dress. This is one my favorite dresses----the hot pink color is TDF, it doesn't really show the true color in the pics.



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## bling*lover

dbeth said:
			
		

> Went out with my girlfriends this past weekend for a late Birthday celebration!! Banane in patent nude and Amanda Uprichard dress. This is one my favorite dresses----the hot pink color is TDF, it doesn't really show the true color in the pics.



You look absolutely gorgeous, I love that dress and the nude banane go perfectly with it!


----------



## 9distelle

dbeth said:


> Went out with my girlfriends this past weekend for a late Birthday celebration!! Banane in patent nude and Amanda Uprichard dress. This is one my favorite dresses----the hot pink color is TDF, it doesn't really show the true color in the pics.


----------



## heychar

dbeth said:


> Went out with my girlfriends this past weekend for a late Birthday celebration!! Banane in patent nude and Amanda Uprichard dress. This is one my favorite dresses----the hot pink color is TDF, it doesn't really show the true color in the pics.



You look pretty in pink! loving the Banane's on you


----------



## GoGlam

Love it! Amanda Uprichard has some of the best hot pink dresses!!



dbeth said:


> Went out with my girlfriends this past weekend for a late Birthday celebration!! Banane in patent nude and Amanda Uprichard dress. This is one my favorite dresses----the hot pink color is TDF, it doesn't really show the true color in the pics.


----------



## Elsie87

Goa lamé Simples today: 











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## dbeth

heiress-ox said:


> You look HOT  happy belated birthday, hope you had a wonderful time!



Thanks dear!! Had a great time!



heavenlyn said:


> with Navy Proratas



Beautiful shot!!! I love the lace next to your Chanel.



megt10 said:


> Beth you are totally HOT, I love the dress on you and the color is gorgeous, just like you



Thanks sweet Meg!! The color really is!! 




			
				Jönathan;22120557 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thanks Jonathon! 



bling*lover said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous, I love that dress and the nude banane go perfectly with it!



Thank you bling---me too!



9distelle said:


>



Thanks doll!! 



heychar said:


> You look pretty in pink! loving the Banane's on you



Thank you heychar!! I love wearing pink, one of my favorite colors.



GoGlam said:


> Love it! Amanda Uprichard has some of the best hot pink dresses!!



Yes, she does! I love all her dresses---the colors are so vibrant.



Elsie87 said:


> Goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



You look so cute Elsie! What color are your simples---they look gorgeous! Bronze??


----------



## Elsie87

dbeth said:


> You look so cute Elsie! What color are your simples---they look gorgeous! Bronze??


 
Thank you! Yup, they're bronze.


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> Went out with my girlfriends this past weekend for a late Birthday celebration!! Banane in patent nude and Amanda Uprichard dress. This is one my favorite dresses----the hot pink color is TDF, it doesn't really show the true color in the pics.



HOT DAYUM!    *fans self*  

You are KILLING it!!!!!!


----------



## Zahzah

Elsie87 said:


> Goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



You look great  are those simples 70?


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> HOT DAYUM!    *fans self*
> 
> You are KILLING it!!!!!!



:greengrin:  Luv you Dukie!!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Terrific look!!  I love the blazer color!


----------



## wannaprada

I'm so freakin behind in this thread! So sorry ladies for the general shout-out, but you all look fantastic!!


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Went out with my girlfriends this past weekend for a late Birthday celebration!! Banane in patent nude and Amanda Uprichard dress. This is one my favorite dresses----the hot pink color is TDF, it doesn't really show the true color in the pics.


 
Love the dress and CLs* dbeth*!!!
Your legs look gorgeous!!!


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Went out with my girlfriends this past weekend for a late Birthday celebration!! Banane in patent nude and Amanda Uprichard dress. This is one my favorite dresses----the hot pink color is TDF, it doesn't really show the true color in the pics.





i had to comment bc you know i love fuchsia! u look great


----------



## dbeth

stilly said:


> Love the dress and CLs* dbeth*!!!
> Your legs look gorgeous!!!



Aww, thanks Stilly!! 



AEGIS said:


> i had to comment bc you know i love fuchsia! u look great



Yup! We both love our bright vibrant colors!! Thanks doll.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1753958
> 
> 
> Batik today.



I love the snake print. Very pretty!


----------



## Elsie87

Zahzah said:


> You look great  are those simples 70?


 
Thank you! Nope, they're 85's. 



beagly911 said:


> Terrific look!! I love the blazer color!


 
Thanks a lot, *beagly*!


----------



## MrsHearnie

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!



Stunning!! You look stunning!


----------



## MrsHearnie

DariaD said:
			
		

> Oldie, but still: was heading to my exhibition opening, and got super-nervous because of my speech... so I decided to put on my Laponos to cheer me up. (lucky shoes  )
> There were still TONS of snow,  so I guess I was looking kinda crazy, but who cares
> Dress is French Connection, necklace cK and the bag is my Rebecca Minkoff's Affair in Dove



Love it all! Shoe twins  I love wearing my laponos with opaque stockings too!


----------



## beagly911

My OOTD...the cardi isn't that great but I have to wear it cause the office goes from comfy to freezing in a heartbeat!!! :snowballs:

Cardi: Calvin Klein
Shell: Ellen Tracy
Skirt: Ann Taylor
CL's: Pink/Gold Oh My Sling


----------



## sammix3

beagly911 said:


> My OOTD...the cardi isn't that great but I have to wear it cause the office goes from comfy to freezing in a heartbeat!!! :snowballs:
> 
> Cardi: Calvin Klein
> Shell: Ellen Tracy
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Pink/Gold Oh My Sling



FABULOUS!  I love pencil skirts, they are my favorite go tos for work!


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> FABULOUS! I love pencil skirts, they are my favorite go tos for work!


 Thanks sammi, I love a pencil skirt, not to mention a great sheath dress!!  Classic, simple lines, I love this Ann Taylor because it has little slit pockets - I don't put anything in them but for some reason I love a little pocket! hehe


----------



## Jönathan

beagly911 said:


> My OOTD...the cardi isn't that great but I have to wear it cause the office goes from comfy to freezing in a heartbeat!!! :snowballs:
> 
> Cardi: Calvin Klein
> Shell: Ellen Tracy
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Pink/Gold Oh My Sling



Super cute!


----------



## beagly911

Jönathan;22138948 said:
			
		

> Super cute!


 Thanks Jönathan, I tried to be a cute and comfy as today was my "Friday" since I have to work this weekend!!!  I appreciate your compliments so very much, they mean a lot!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

That's my friend Blocky on the left!

Necklace and Earrings: Ross Simons (gift from Grandma)
Dress: Erin Fetherston (Super Duper clearance work loot)
Belt: Gap clearance for what must have been all of five bucks
CLs: Matastrass Velvet Orlatos (ridiculous loot from Crossroads)

YAY! I graduated!


----------



## sylphfae

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> That's my friend Blocky on the left!
> 
> Necklace and Earrings: Ross Simons (gift from Grandma)
> Dress: Erin Fetherston (Super Duper clearance work loot)
> Belt: Gap clearance for what must have been all of five bucks
> CLs: Matastrass Velvet Orlatos (ridiculous loot from Crossroads)
> 
> YAY! I graduated!



Congratulations on graduating!!!! How exciting!!!! You look fab! That dress is so adorable and your shoes are TDF!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> My OOTD...the cardi isn't that great but I have to wear it cause the office goes from comfy to freezing in a heartbeat!!! :snowballs:
> 
> Cardi: Calvin Klein
> Shell: Ellen Tracy
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Pink/Gold Oh My Sling


 You look totally HOT Beagly!


----------



## megt10

ColdSteel said:


> That's my friend Blocky on the left!
> 
> Necklace and Earrings: Ross Simons (gift from Grandma)
> Dress: Erin Fetherston (Super Duper clearance work loot)
> Belt: Gap clearance for what must have been all of five bucks
> CLs: Matastrass Velvet Orlatos (ridiculous loot from Crossroads)
> 
> YAY! I graduated!


 Congrats and you look fabulous.


----------



## beagly911

ColdSteel said:


> That's my friend Blocky on the left!
> 
> Necklace and Earrings: Ross Simons (gift from Grandma)
> Dress: Erin Fetherston (Super Duper clearance work loot)
> Belt: Gap clearance for what must have been all of five bucks
> CLs: Matastrass Velvet Orlatos (ridiculous loot from Crossroads)
> 
> YAY! I graduated!


 Congrats on graduating!!!  You look wonderful!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> You look totally HOT Beagly!


 Thank you so much meg!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Thank you everyone! It was a fantastic night and it really sealed the deal. I finished my classes back in march and I've been floating around and going to work since then... but now it's real!

I also had my Sweet Charity mini bag with me. I don't think it's in most pics because I had it shoved inside the robe. I'm always excited for when the red velvet ruby slippers come out!


----------



## sammix3

ColdSteel said:


> That's my friend Blocky on the left!
> 
> Necklace and Earrings: Ross Simons (gift from Grandma)
> Dress: Erin Fetherston (Super Duper clearance work loot)
> Belt: Gap clearance for what must have been all of five bucks
> CLs: Matastrass Velvet Orlatos (ridiculous loot from Crossroads)
> 
> YAY! I graduated!



Congratulations!  You must've been the most stylish one there!


----------



## sammix3

I haven't posted a pic here in a while, but here's me (in Ron Ron wedges) and my mom at my sister's high school graduation.


----------



## jamidee

sammix3 said:
			
		

> I haven't posted a pic here in a while, but here's me (in Ron Ron wedges) and my mom at my sister's high school graduation.



You're so adorable!


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> I haven't posted a pic here in a while, but here's me (in Ron Ron wedges) and my mom at my sister's high school graduation.


 Great look!  Your mom looks lovely too!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sammix3 said:
			
		

> I haven't posted a pic here in a while, but here's me (in Ron Ron wedges) and my mom at my sister's high school graduation.



Very pretty. I live your Celine. It's gorgeous on you!


----------



## phiphi

i'm super behind so i apologize for missing anyone! lovely outfits everyone!! 



sammix3 said:


> I haven't posted a pic here in a while, but here's me (in Ron Ron wedges) and my mom at my sister's high school graduation.



you and your mum are so pretty! the pink is gorgeous on you! 



beagly911 said:


> My OOTD...the cardi isn't that great but I have to wear it cause the office goes from comfy to freezing in a heartbeat!!! :snowballs:
> 
> Cardi: Calvin Klein
> Shell: Ellen Tracy
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Pink/Gold Oh My Sling



office chic!



ColdSteel said:


> That's my friend Blocky on the left!
> 
> Necklace and Earrings: Ross Simons (gift from Grandma)
> Dress: Erin Fetherston (Super Duper clearance work loot)
> Belt: Gap clearance for what must have been all of five bucks
> CLs: Matastrass Velvet Orlatos (ridiculous loot from Crossroads)
> 
> YAY! I graduated!



congratulations on your graduation coldsteel!! you look wonderful (and your friend blocky looks great too.. lol) in all seriousness - super happy on your achievement! 



Elsie87 said:


> Goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



goa!!!! love these! you look fab my dear!



dbeth said:


> Went out with my girlfriends this past weekend for a late Birthday celebration!! Banane in patent nude and Amanda Uprichard dress. This is one my favorite dresses----the hot pink color is TDF, it doesn't really show the true color in the pics.



 this is va va vooom! dbeth you look fantastic! gorgeous!



heavenlyn said:


> with Navy Proratas



great classic and elegant look!


----------



## fumi

beagly911 said:


> My OOTD...the cardi isn't that great but I have to wear it cause the office goes from comfy to freezing in a heartbeat!!! :snowballs:
> 
> Cardi: Calvin Klein
> Shell: Ellen Tracy
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Pink/Gold Oh My Sling



You look great as always, Beagly! 



sammix3 said:


> I haven't posted a pic here in a while, but here's me (in Ron Ron wedges) and my mom at my sister's high school graduation.



I love the color of your dress and your Celine bag! You look so pretty!


----------



## sammix3

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very pretty. I live your Celine. It's gorgeous on you!





jamidee said:


> You're so adorable!





beagly911 said:


> Great look!  Your mom looks lovely too!!!





phiphi said:


> i'm super behind so i apologize for missing anyone! lovely outfits everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> you and your mum are so pretty! the pink is gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> office chic!
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations on your graduation coldsteel!! you look wonderful (and your friend blocky looks great too.. lol) in all seriousness - super happy on your achievement!
> 
> 
> 
> goa!!!! love these! you look fab my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> this is va va vooom! dbeth you look fantastic! gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> great classic and elegant look!





fumi said:


> You look great as always, Beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color of your dress and your Celine bag! You look so pretty!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> i'm super behind so i apologize for missing anyone! lovely outfits everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> you and your mum are so pretty! the pink is gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> office chic!
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations on your graduation coldsteel!! you look wonderful (and your friend blocky looks great too.. lol) in all seriousness - super happy on your achievement!
> 
> 
> 
> goa!!!! love these! you look fab my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> this is va va vooom! dbeth you look fantastic! gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> great classic and elegant look!


Thank you phi!



fumi said:


> You look great as always, Beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color of your dress and your Celine bag! You look so pretty!


 Thank you fumi!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sammix3 said:


> I haven't posted a pic here in a while, but here's me (in Ron Ron wedges) and my mom at my sister's high school graduation.



*sammix * You look sweet and beautiful


----------



## PetitColibri

sammix3 said:


> I haven't posted a pic here in a while, but here's me (in Ron Ron wedges) and my mom at my sister's high school graduation.



you look so cute


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I haven't posted a pic here in a while, but here's me (in Ron Ron wedges) and my mom at my sister's high school graduation.


 Sammi you and your mom look gorgeous. I love the dress on you.


----------



## fieryfashionist

This thread is the best ever when you desperately need a distraction... such eye candy!!





			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Went out with my girlfriends this past weekend for a late Birthday celebration!! Banane in patent nude and Amanda Uprichard dress. This is one my favorite dresses----the hot pink color is TDF, it doesn't really show the true color in the pics.



Holy HOTNESS!!   I looove that shade of pink and your Bananes are the icing on the cake! 




			
				heavenlyn said:
			
		

> with Navy Proratas



Such a lovely combo... love the Chanel!




			
				Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



I love your use of color and pattern... and the metallic shade of the simples is TDF! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> My OOTD...the cardi isn't that great but I have to wear it cause the office goes from comfy to freezing in a heartbeat!!! :snowballs:
> 
> Cardi: Calvin Klein
> Shell: Ellen Tracy
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Pink/Gold Oh My Sling



Wow, you are seriously rockin that pencil skirt... what a fab look!! 




			
				ColdSteel said:
			
		

> That's my friend Blocky on the left!
> 
> Necklace and Earrings: Ross Simons (gift from Grandma)
> Dress: Erin Fetherston (Super Duper clearance work loot)
> Belt: Gap clearance for what must have been all of five bucks
> CLs: Matastrass Velvet Orlatos (ridiculous loot from Crossroads)
> 
> YAY! I graduated!



Congratulations!!!   You look so great!! 




			
				sammix3 said:
			
		

> I haven't posted a pic here in a while, but here's me (in Ron Ron wedges) and my mom at my sister's high school graduation.



Damn girl, I see where you get your looks/style from!   Love everything, head to toe!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Desperately needed a distraction from a very emotionally trying time... wore this dress with a slouchy Miu Miu bag and wedges for day, but my family insisted on going out to dinner later in the evening... figured the glitter (one of my fave things) could be a mood booster.

Really quick, crappy pic I snapped beforehand!  Dress/jeweled belt from Anthro, bangles (3) LV inclusion, Chanel beige caviar medium flap with silver h/w and my beloved bronze glitter HPs!


----------



## jamidee

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Desperately needed a distraction from a very emotionally trying time... wore this dress with a slouchy Miu Miu bag and wedges for day, but my family insisted on going out to dinner later in the evening... figured the glitter (one of my fave things) could be a mood booster.
> 
> Really quick, crappy pic I snapped beforehand!  Dress/jeweled belt from Anthro, bangles (3) LV inclusion, Chanel beige caviar medium flap with silver h/w and my beloved bronze glitter HPs!



Love ur bag!!!!


----------



## beagly911

fieryfashionist said:


> This thread is the best ever when you desperately need a distraction... such eye candy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy HOTNESS!!  I looove that shade of pink and your Bananes are the icing on the cake!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a lovely combo... love the Chanel!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your use of color and pattern... and the metallic shade of the simples is TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you are seriously rockin that pencil skirt... what a fab look!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!  You look so great!!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn girl, I see where you get your looks/style from!  Love everything, head to toe!!


 Thank you so much fieryfahonist!  I love a great pencil skirt!


----------



## beagly911

fieryfashionist said:


> Desperately needed a distraction from a very emotionally trying time... wore this dress with a slouchy Miu Miu bag and wedges for day, but my family insisted on going out to dinner later in the evening... figured the glitter (one of my fave things) could be a mood booster.
> 
> Really quick, crappy pic I snapped beforehand! Dress/jeweled belt from Anthro, bangles (3) LV inclusion, Chanel beige caviar medium flap with silver h/w and my beloved bronze glitter HPs!


 I'm sorry you needed a distration but you look lovely!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fieryfashionist said:


> Desperately needed a distraction from a very emotionally trying time... wore this dress with a slouchy Miu Miu bag and wedges for day, but my family insisted on going out to dinner later in the evening... figured the glitter (one of my fave things) could be a mood booster.
> 
> Really quick, crappy pic I snapped beforehand!  Dress/jeweled belt from Anthro, bangles (3) LV inclusion, Chanel beige caviar medium flap with silver h/w and my beloved bronze glitter HPs!



cute outfit! 



sammix3 said:


> I haven't posted a pic here in a while, but here's me (in Ron Ron wedges) and my mom at my sister's high school graduation.



I like your dress! it's so vibrant!



beagly911 said:


> My OOTD...the cardi isn't that great but I have to wear it cause the office goes from comfy to freezing in a heartbeat!!! :snowballs:
> 
> Cardi: Calvin Klein
> Shell: Ellen Tracy
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Pink/Gold Oh My Sling



great office look beagly! 



ColdSteel said:


> That's my friend Blocky on the left!
> 
> Necklace and Earrings: Ross Simons (gift from Grandma)
> Dress: Erin Fetherston (Super Duper clearance work loot)
> Belt: Gap clearance for what must have been all of five bucks
> CLs: Matastrass Velvet Orlatos (ridiculous loot from Crossroads)
> 
> YAY! I graduated!



you look great! love the hair! 



Elsie87 said:


> Goa lamé Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Always looking fabulous Elsie! love that jacket! 



dbeth said:


> Went out with my girlfriends this past weekend for a late Birthday celebration!! Banane in patent nude and Amanda Uprichard dress. This is one my favorite dresses----the hot pink color is TDF, it doesn't really show the true color in the pics.



You look great dbeth! the nude patent leather really blends in well with your skintone!


----------



## beagly911

CEC.LV4eva said:


> cute outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> I like your dress! it's so vibrant!
> 
> 
> 
> great office look beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> you look great! love the hair!
> 
> 
> 
> Always looking fabulous Elsie! love that jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great dbeth! the nude patent leather really blends in well with your skintone!


 Thanks CEC, the office is about the only place I wear my CL's!!


----------



## Elsie87

Turquoise suede Simples for today:











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Desperately needed a distraction from a very emotionally trying time... wore this dress with a slouchy Miu Miu bag and wedges for day, but my family insisted on going out to dinner later in the evening... figured the glitter (one of my fave things) could be a mood booster.
> 
> Really quick, crappy pic I snapped beforehand! Dress/jeweled belt from Anthro, bangles (3) LV inclusion, Chanel beige caviar medium flap with silver h/w and my beloved bronze glitter HPs!


 I love this dress and it looks perfect with your shoes and bag.


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Turquoise suede Simples for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 So cute and I love the Balenciaga with it.


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Turquoise suede Simples for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Fabulous look!!! The color is incredible!!


----------



## dbeth

phiphi said:


> i'm super behind so i apologize for missing anyone! lovely outfits everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> you and your mum are so pretty! the pink is gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> office chic!
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations on your graduation coldsteel!! you look wonderful (and your friend blocky looks great too.. lol) in all seriousness - super happy on your achievement!
> 
> 
> 
> goa!!!! love these! you look fab my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> this is va va vooom! dbeth you look fantastic! gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> great classic and elegant look!



Thank u dear phi, you are so sweet!! 





fieryfashionist said:


> This thread is the best ever when you desperately need a distraction... such eye candy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy HOTNESS!!   I looove that shade of pink and your Bananes are the icing on the cake!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a lovely combo... love the Chanel!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your use of color and pattern... and the metallic shade of the simples is TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you are seriously rockin that pencil skirt... what a fab look!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!   You look so great!!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn girl, I see where you get your looks/style from!   Love everything, head to toe!!



Thank u Fiery!! I luv this dress too!!!




fieryfashionist said:


> Desperately needed a distraction from a very emotionally trying time... wore this dress with a slouchy Miu Miu bag and wedges for day, but my family insisted on going out to dinner later in the evening... figured the glitter (one of my fave things) could be a mood booster.
> 
> Really quick, crappy pic I snapped beforehand!  Dress/jeweled belt from Anthro, bangles (3) LV inclusion, Chanel beige caviar medium flap with silver h/w and my beloved bronze glitter HPs!




  hope you are ok. 

You look beautiful!! I love colorful dresses & your glitters are gorgeous!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

jamidee said:
			
		

> Love ur bag!!!!



Thank you!!  Chanel is my true  (although with the exorbitant prices now, more like a love from afar)!




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much fieryfahonist!  I love a great pencil skirt!



You're welcome!  Me too!! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry you needed a distration but you look lovely!



Aww, thank you. 




			
				CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> cute outfit!
> 
> I like your dress! it's so vibrant!
> 
> great office look beagly!
> 
> you look great! love the hair!
> 
> Always looking fabulous Elsie! love that jacket!
> 
> You look great dbeth! the nude patent leather really blends in well with your skintone!



Thank you! 




			
				Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Turquoise suede Simples for today:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love the vibrant color of your simples with your Bal... such a nice outfit!! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> I love this dress and it looks perfect with your shoes and bag.



Aww, thanks so much, Meg! 




			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Thank u dear phi, you are so sweet!!
> 
> Thank u Fiery!! I luv this dress too!!!
> 
> hope you are ok.
> 
> You look beautiful!! I love colorful dresses & your glitters are gorgeous!!!



Aww, you're always so incredibly sweet... thanks so much!   It was a mood booster for a tiny bit... guess it did its job!  I have to hope I'll be okay.


----------



## fumi

Elsie87 said:


> Turquoise suede Simples for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



I like the color of your Simples and your Balenciaga bag!


----------



## kiabear3

Date night with Husby
Unbout Illusion Pump 100


----------



## wannaprada

kiabear3 said:
			
		

> Date night with Husby
> Unbout Illusion Pump 100



Very nice!


----------



## kiabear3

Date night
Lady Peep Slingback Pumps


----------



## kiabear3

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Very nice!



Thanks wannaprada


----------



## megt10

kiabear3 said:


> Date night with Husby
> Unbout Illusion Pump 100


 Those are adorable and you look great.


----------



## megt10

kiabear3 said:


> Date night
> Lady Peep Slingback Pumps


 Love this look, the shoes look great on you. I have one pair of LP and I have such a hard time walking in them.


----------



## dbeth

kiabear3 said:


> Date night with Husby
> Unbout Illusion Pump 100




 LOVE this!!!! I'm not a fan of the unbout, but they look great on you!! And I want your bright yellow cardi. Gorgeous!



kiabear3 said:


> Date night
> Lady Peep Slingback Pumps



Another great look---I didn't know the LP slings came in Turquoise!


----------



## kham

kiabear3 said:


> Date night with Husby
> Unbout Illusion Pump 100


----------



## akillian24

fieryfashionist said:


> Desperately needed a distraction from a very emotionally trying time... wore this dress with a slouchy Miu Miu bag and wedges for day, but my family insisted on going out to dinner later in the evening... figured the glitter (one of my fave things) could be a mood booster.
> 
> Really quick, crappy pic I snapped beforehand!  Dress/jeweled belt from Anthro, bangles (3) LV inclusion, Chanel beige caviar medium flap with silver h/w and my beloved bronze glitter HPs!



I don't know the details of what you're going through-  but I wanted to say you look absolutely fantastic (you know the BC with SHW is my fav flap) and I'll send out lots of good thoughts and  cyber hugs.


----------



## fumi

kiabear3 said:


> Date night with Husby
> Unbout Illusion Pump 100



You look so great with those shoes!


----------



## beagly911

kiabear3 said:


> Date night with Husby
> Unbout Illusion Pump 100


 You look great!!! Hope you and the husby had a great night!!!!


----------



## beagly911

kiabear3 said:


> Date night
> Lady Peep Slingback Pumps


 Cute, love the color!!!


----------



## kiabear3

Thanks so much to everyone. I appreciate all of your kind comments.


----------



## fumi

Night out with DF and friends:

BCBG dress
Celine box bag
Louboutin Picks and Co shoes


----------



## Faraasha

fumi said:


> Night out with DF and friends:
> 
> BCBG dress
> Celine box bag
> Louboutin Picks and Co shoes




You look gorgeous hun! So sweet!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Going to a birthday party =) Ron Ron nude wedge. Omg suppper comfy


----------



## heiress-ox

fumi said:


> Night out with DF and friends:
> 
> BCBG dress
> Celine box bag
> Louboutin Picks and Co shoes


adorable outfit, you look gorgeous!



Sweetyqbk said:


> Going to a birthday party =) Ron Ron nude wedge. Omg suppper comfy


that nude is perfect on you!


----------



## martinaa

fumi said:


> Night out with DF and friends:
> 
> BCBG dress
> Celine box bag
> Louboutin Picks and Co shoes



Absolutely lovely!!!


----------



## megt10

fumi said:


> Night out with DF and friends:
> 
> BCBG dress
> Celine box bag
> Louboutin Picks and Co shoes


 Love everything about your outfit. The bag is such a great pop of color and your shoes and dress are gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Sweetyqbk said:


> Going to a birthday party =) Ron Ron nude wedge. Omg suppper comfy


 Love your outfit.


----------



## fieryfashionist

kiabear3 said:
			
		

> Date night with Husby
> Unbout Illusion Pump 100



Such fun colors!  Love!




			
				kiabear3 said:
			
		

> Date night
> Lady Peep Slingback Pumps



Your LP slings are beautiful... they look so nice with your outfit!




			
				akillian24 said:
			
		

> I don't know the details of what you're going through-  but I wanted to say you look absolutely fantastic (you know the BC with SHW is my fav flap) and I'll send out lots of good thoughts and  cyber hugs.



Aww, thank you.   Ahh, man troubles more or less sums up a very complicated, sad situation.   You are so sweet!!   It's crazy (and I'm crazy to admit to this), but it's actually the old darker beige with silver h/w... but I also have a medium caviar beige clair with gold h/w!  Beige Clair with silver h/w is just stunning, though!! 




			
				fumi said:
			
		

> Night out with DF and friends:
> 
> BCBG dress
> Celine box bag
> Louboutin Picks and Co shoes



Just gorgeous!  I have a similar dress I love!  Your Celine is such a pretty color and your Picks and Co add the right amount of edge!




			
				Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Going to a birthday party =) Ron Ron nude wedge. Omg suppper comfy



What a great look!!  So nice when the shoes we love are also super comfy, haha.


----------



## fumi

Faraasha said:


> You look gorgeous hun! So sweet!





heiress-ox said:


> adorable outfit, you look gorgeous!





martinaa said:


> Absolutely lovely!!!





megt10 said:


> Love everything about your outfit. The bag is such a great pop of color and your shoes and dress are gorgeous.





fieryfashionist said:


> Just gorgeous!  I have a similar dress I love!  Your Celine is such a pretty color and your Picks and Co add the right amount of edge!



Thank you Faraasha, heiress-ox, martinaa, meg, and fieryfashionista for your sweet words!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I haven't posted here in a while, but here is me in my Delico 85mm in yellow. My husband and I were rushing out on our way to dinner this weekend. I told him not to get our dog's pooper scooper in the one shot, but he did anyway!


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> Night out with DF and friends:
> 
> BCBG dress
> Celine box bag
> Louboutin Picks and Co shoes



You look so pretty & feminine Fumi!! Love your dress with the Picks & Co!!


----------



## dbeth

hellokatiegirl said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, but here is me in my Delico 85mm in yellow. My husband and I were rushing out on our way to dinner this weekend. I told him not to get our dog's pooper scooper in the one shot, but he did anyway!



This look is so bright & cheerful--love it! And your bag is gorgeous---love that shade of blue.


----------



## beagly911

fumi said:


> Night out with DF and friends:
> 
> BCBG dress
> Celine box bag
> Louboutin Picks and Co shoes


Lovely fumi!! What a great summery dress,and its perfect with your Picks and Co!!


----------



## beagly911

Sweetyqbk said:


> Going to a birthday party =) Ron Ron nude wedge. Omg suppper comfy


 Great look, your Ron Rons are perfect!


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, but here is me in my Delico 85mm in yellow. My husband and I were rushing out on our way to dinner this weekend. I told him not to get our dog's pooper scooper in the one shot, but he did anyway!


 You look terrific!!  Your skirt is fabulous!


----------



## stilly

hellokatiegirl said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, but here is me in my Delico 85mm in yellow. My husband and I were rushing out on our way to dinner this weekend. I told him not to get our dog's pooper scooper in the one shot, but he did anyway!


 

Love the colors in your outfit *hellokatiegirl*!!!
So pretty!!!


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> Night out with DF and friends:
> 
> BCBG dress
> Celine box bag
> Louboutin Picks and Co shoes


 
Love the outfit *fumi*!!!
The Picks & Co are gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Thank you for all of the sweet compliments dbeth, beagly, and stilly!


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> You look so pretty & feminine Fumi!! Love your dress with the Picks & Co!!





beagly911 said:


> Lovely fumi!! What a great summery dress,and its perfect with your Picks and Co!!





stilly said:


> Love the outfit *fumi*!!!
> The Picks & Co are gorgeous on you!!!



Thank you for the kind words dbeth, beagly, and stilly!!!


----------



## dbeth

Went out to dinner over the weekend to celebrate our anniversary. Trina Turk dress with the Red (looks more coral) Lizard VP.


----------



## soleilbrun

hellokatiegirl said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, but here is me in my Delico 85mm in yellow. My husband and I were rushing out on our way to dinner this weekend. I told him not to get our dog's pooper scooper in the one shot, but he did anyway!


 
You look great! Loving the colors.



dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner over the weekend to celebrate our anniversary. Trina Turk dress with the Red (looks more coral) Lizard VP.
> 
> Happy anniversary! You are always so well dressed.


----------



## xlovely

Nude Une Plume slings! At dBf's graduation, he's kind of spoiled.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner over the weekend to celebrate our anniversary. Trina Turk dress with the Red (looks more coral) Lizard VP.


Oooooo!!!!  Love love love these  So gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## dbeth

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oooooo!!!!  Love love love these  So gorgeous on you!!!



Thanks doll!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> Night out with DF and friends:
> 
> BCBG dress
> Celine box bag
> Louboutin Picks and Co shoes


So pretty
Love the outfit!!!

How was it walking in them?  I have not been able to brave mine yet!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

kiabear3 said:


> Date night with Husby
> Unbout Illusion Pump 100


Just beautiful!!! Not just the outfit and shoes, but your SMILE


----------



## dhampir2005

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner over the weekend to celebrate our anniversary. Trina Turk dress with the Red (looks more coral) Lizard VP.



Love the detail on the neckline and of coure the vps! Seriously *dbeth* you have the best curvy body, literally curves in all the right places! I'm over here reduced to ultimate Asian stick figure body  



xlovely said:


> Nude Une Plume slings! At dBf's graduation, he's kind of spoiled.



You look super cute! Love the bag paired with the lace dress


----------



## 9distelle

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner over the weekend to celebrate our anniversary. Trina Turk dress with the Red (looks more coral) Lizard VP.


Perfect!! Love how VPs look on you & nail polish color on toes as well!!


----------



## ilovekitty

Wow this dress really compliments your body and those shoes are TDF nice pairing! Where did you buy the dress btw?? Love it! 



dbeth said:


> Went out with my girlfriends this past weekend for a late Birthday celebration!! Banane in patent nude and Amanda Uprichard dress. This is one my favorite dresses----the hot pink color is TDF, it doesn't really show the true color in the pics.


----------



## DC-Cutie

:urock:  You look wonderful,* DBeth* 


dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner over the weekend to celebrate our anniversary. Trina Turk dress with the Red (looks more coral) Lizard VP.


----------



## dbeth

dhampir2005 said:


> Love the detail on the neckline and of coure the vps! Seriously *dbeth* you have the best curvy body, literally curves in all the right places! I'm over here reduced to ultimate Asian stick figure body
> 
> 
> 
> You look super cute! Love the bag paired with the lace dress



Aww, thank you dhampir.   You know, I do have problems finding clothes that fit me though.........usually they are to tight in the chest & butt/hip area. DVF is my one of my favorite brands & I have the worse time fitting into her clothes. And skinny jeans---jeez. I think I tried on 30 different brands before I found J brand. So I sometimes long for you tiny asian women. Oh and your tiny little feet. 



9distelle said:


> Perfect!! Love how VPs look on you & nail polish color on toes as well!!



Thanks 9distelle! 



ilovekitty said:


> Wow this dress really compliments your body and those shoes are TDF nice pairing! Where did you buy the dress btw?? Love it!



Thanks ilovekitty!  I got it at Nordstrom's sale last year. I bet you could find it on Ebay at some point! It really is gorgeous, the pics don't do it justice. I think I got at least 3-4 compliments on it that night.


----------



## dbeth

DC-Cutie said:


> :urock:  You look wonderful,* DBeth*



Thank you DC!!  I need to wear more of my DVF.


----------



## laurenychu

Yesterday per my blog. H&M sweater, F21 leather shorts, piggies.


----------



## fumi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> So pretty
> Love the outfit!!!
> 
> How was it walking in them?  I have not been able to brave mine yet!



Thank you Helen! :kiss: They weren't too bad, I wore them because I knew I didn't have a lot of walking to do


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner over the weekend to celebrate our anniversary. Trina Turk dress with the Red (looks more coral) Lizard VP.



Congrats on your anniversary! Those lizard VPs are TDF! 




xlovely said:


> Nude Une Plume slings! At dBf's graduation, he's kind of spoiled.



I love your dress and bag!




laurenychu said:


> Yesterday per my blog. H&M sweater, F21 leather shorts, piggies.


 
You totally rock all your Pigalles!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> Thank you Helen! :kiss: They weren't too bad, I wore them because I knew I didn't have a lot of walking to do


I recall you had bought both in black and nude?
They are both ankle killers!  Especially the nude!!!
Definitely car restaurant car just for a couple of hours shoes!!!


----------



## laurenychu

fumi said:


> You totally rock all your Pigalles!



thanks girl! they have definitely become my favorite style..i barely wear my other CLs now!


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner over the weekend to celebrate our anniversary. Trina Turk dress with the Red (looks more coral) Lizard VP.


gorgeous - those lizard VPs are amazing!



xlovely said:


> Nude Une Plume slings! At dBf's graduation, he's kind of spoiled.



absolutely love this whole pairing, your lace dress is tdf (where did you find it) - also maybe i should try to score a pair of nude une plumes on sale 



laurenychu said:


> Yesterday per my blog. H&M sweater, F21 leather shorts, piggies.


you look amazing - those pigalles are beyond hot! i need to try a pair on stat and see if i can walk in them!


----------



## dbeth

laurenychu said:


> Yesterday per my blog. H&M sweater, F21 leather shorts, piggies.



Woman---I would love to have your thighs! Wow!! I know I already told you awhile back.   I think I'll just call you the Lady with the Killer Thighs! :greengrin:

Looking good in your piggies!



fumi said:


> Congrats on your anniversary! Those lizard VPs are TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your dress and bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You totally rock all your Pigalles!



Thanks Fumi!! They really are gorgeous IRL, it's hard to capture the beauty of these for some reason.


----------



## dbeth

heiress-ox said:


> gorgeous - those lizard VPs are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely love this whole pairing, your lace dress is tdf (where did you find it) - also maybe i should try to score a pair of nude une plumes on sale
> 
> 
> you look amazing - those pigalles are beyond hot! i need to try a pair on stat and see if i can walk in them!




thanks heiress!!    I was just telling Fumi that they are amazing IRL, it's so hard to capture these on camera.


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> Went out to dinner over the weekend to celebrate our anniversary. Trina Turk dress with the Red (looks more coral) Lizard VP.



Dbeth?! Is that you?! Where did you go? You're so skinny!!!


----------



## jamidee

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Yesterday per my blog. H&M sweater, F21 leather shorts, piggies.



Ohhh to hve tiny thighs like you! Very chic outfit!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> Dbeth?! Is that you?! Where did you go? You're so skinny!!!




Lol! I did lose about 7 lbs. in the last few weeks. Boot Camp class 3-4 times a week! 

 I also cut out wine during the week and just have it on Fri & Sat nights. So that really helped too! But this dress style does make me look a bit smaller in general.


----------



## ilovekitty

MrsHearnie said:


> Out for my 4 year wedding anniversary dinner tonight. Wore my black skinny leg jeans with my nude Pigalle 100's & my Marc Jacobs Hillier Hobo bag


 
I love this pic! You look so casual but dressed up at the same time. Haha if that makes sense! Btw love your sleeve


----------



## 9distelle

hellokatiegirl said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, but here is me in my Delico 85mm in yellow. My husband and I were rushing out on our way to dinner this weekend. I told him not to get our dog's pooper scooper in the one shot, but he did anyway!


Lovely outfit & CLs!!


----------



## megt10

hellokatiegirl said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, but here is me in my Delico 85mm in yellow. My husband and I were rushing out on our way to dinner this weekend. I told him not to get our dog's pooper scooper in the one shot, but he did anyway!


 Love your outfit. It is so colorful and pretty.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner over the weekend to celebrate our anniversary. Trina Turk dress with the Red (looks more coral) Lizard VP.


 Bam, you look so hot Beth! Happy Anniversary, I hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## megt10

xlovely said:


> Nude Une Plume slings! At dBf's graduation, he's kind of spoiled.


 Totally adorable, I love your dress. Congrats to DBF!


----------



## megt10

laurenychu said:


> Yesterday per my blog. H&M sweater, F21 leather shorts, piggies.


 So cute!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Bam, you look so hot Beth! Happy Anniversary, I hope you had a wonderful time.



Thanks Meg!! We did--- the food was awesome!! It was a great date night!!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner over the weekend to celebrate our anniversary. Trina Turk dress with the Red (looks more coral) Lizard VP.


 Terrific look dbeth!!  Love  the VP's!


----------



## beagly911

xlovely said:


> Nude Une Plume slings! At dBf's graduation, he's kind of spoiled.


 Your dress is beautiful and your CL's look great with!  Congrats to dbf!


----------



## beagly911

laurenychu said:


> Yesterday per my blog. H&M sweater, F21 leather shorts, piggies.


 Wowzers, great look!!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> Lol! I did lose about 7 lbs. in the last few weeks. Boot Camp class 3-4 times a week!
> 
> I also cut out wine during the week and just have it on Fri & Sat nights. So that really helped too! But this dress style does make me look a bit smaller in general.


You look great both ways!  But, those styles of dresses make me look smaller too... I think it's cause it hides instead of accentuates our hips and badonkadonk.


----------



## DariaD

jamidee said:


> You look great both ways!  But, those styles of dresses make me look smaller too... I think it's cause it hides instead of accentuates our hips and *badonkadonk.*



Jamie, I love you  

*dbeth*, looking great, those heels are uber sexy!


----------



## laurenychu

heiress-ox said:


> you look amazing - those pigalles are beyond hot! i need to try a pair on stat and see if i can walk in them!


you need to! msr. does the pointy toe THE best..the pigalle is easily the sexiest silhouette!



dbeth said:


> Woman---I would love to have your thighs! Wow!! I know I already told you awhile back.   I think I'll just call you the Lady with the Killer Thighs! :greengrin:
> Looking good in your piggies!


thanks dbeth! you just made my week! haha. 



megt10 said:


> So cute!


thanks meg!



beagly911 said:


> Wowzers, great look!!


thank you beagly!!

thank you all for being so nice! here`s another one from today!


----------



## kham

laurenychu said:


> you need to! msr. does the pointy toe THE best..the pigalle is easily the sexiest silhouette!
> 
> 
> thanks dbeth! you just made my week! haha.
> 
> 
> thanks meg!
> 
> 
> thank you beagly!!
> 
> thank you all for being so nice! here`s another one from today!




HOT!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

laurenychu said:


> Yesterday per my blog. H&M sweater, F21 leather shorts, piggies.


Love your legs!!!


----------



## fumi

laurenychu said:


> you need to! msr. does the pointy toe THE best..the pigalle is easily the sexiest silhouette!
> 
> 
> thanks dbeth! you just made my week! haha.
> 
> 
> thanks meg!
> 
> 
> thank you beagly!!
> 
> thank you all for being so nice! here`s another one from today!



Love the neon pigalles on you! How in the world do you walk in pigalles on the streets of Chicago?! Do you actually wear them all over town to run errands and such?


----------



## jamidee

DariaD said:


> Jamie, I love you
> 
> *dbeth*, looking great, those heels are uber sexy!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Pigalle 120 with Roland Mouret SS12 Ezra Dress*


----------



## laurenychu

kham said:


> HOT!!






HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Love your legs!!!


thank you!!!!!



fumi said:


> Love the neon pigalles on you! How in the world do you walk in pigalles on the streets of Chicago?! Do you actually wear them all over town to run errands and such?


funny you should ask..haha they are so painful! i always pack an extra pair of shoes in my purse :shame:


----------



## beagly911

laurenychu said:


> you need to! msr. does the pointy toe THE best..the pigalle is easily the sexiest silhouette!
> 
> 
> thanks dbeth! you just made my week! haha.
> 
> 
> thanks meg!
> 
> 
> thank you beagly!!
> 
> thank you all for being so nice! here`s another one from today!


 Love the neons!!


----------



## beagly911

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Pigalle 120 with Roland Mouret SS12 Ezra Dress*
> 
> View attachment 1765075
> 
> 
> View attachment 1765076


 Absolutely breathtaking!  Your dress is stunning and the piggies are perfect!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> Terrific look dbeth!!  Love  the VP's!



Thanks Beagly! I am done buying VP's, they are not comfortable for me. It's weird, most people say its the most comfy style they have.



jamidee said:


> You look great both ways!  But, those styles of dresses make me look smaller too... I think it's cause it hides instead of accentuates our hips and badonkadonk.



Thank ya!   Badonkadonk!   I thought you called it a dank.......donk, dank---whatever!! Lol!



DariaD said:


> Jamie, I love you
> 
> *dbeth*, looking great, those heels are uber sexy!



Thanks Daria dear! 



laurenychu said:


> you need to! msr. does the pointy toe THE best..the pigalle is easily the sexiest silhouette!
> 
> 
> thanks dbeth! you just made my week! haha.
> 
> 
> thanks meg!
> 
> 
> thank you beagly!!
> 
> thank you all for being so nice! here`s another one from today!



Another hot pic of you! And you just made me realize that I NEED to keep my neon yellow piggies!!! I was debating on returning them.



CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Pigalle 120 with Roland Mouret SS12 Ezra Dress*
> 
> View attachment 1765075
> 
> 
> View attachment 1765076



Oh CEC. Seriously?! This is PERFECTION to a T!!!!!!! Breathtaking!!!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> Thanks Beagly! I am done buying VP's, they are not comfortable for me. It's weird, most people say its the most comfy style they have.
> 
> Thank ya!   Badonkadonk!   I thought you called it a dank.......donk, dank---whatever!! Lol!
> 
> Thanks Daria dear!
> 
> Another hot pic of you! And you just made me realize that I NEED to keep my neon yellow piggies!!! I was debating on returning them.
> 
> Oh CEC. Seriously?! This is PERFECTION to a T!!!!!!! Breathtaking!!!



 booties like that deserve multiple names! Hahah but I did call it a donk previously ...


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> booties like that deserve multiple names! Hahah but I did call it a donk previously ...




Bahahaha--multiple names!! :greengrin:


----------



## jamidee

laurenychu said:
			
		

> you need to! msr. does the pointy toe THE best..the pigalle is easily the sexiest silhouette!
> 
> thanks dbeth! you just made my week! haha.
> 
> thanks meg!
> 
> thank you beagly!!
> 
> thank you all for being so nice! here`s another one from today!



I feel like I need to stop eating so maybe my thighs will get so hungry they will turn on each other and devour each other... It could happen! Hahah but that's what your thighs do to me. Makes me a crazy person that wants suicidal thighs.


----------



## xlovely

dhampir2005 said:


> Love the detail on the neckline and of coure the vps! Seriously *dbeth* you have the best curvy body, literally curves in all the right places! I'm over here reduced to ultimate Asian stick figure body
> 
> 
> 
> You look super cute! Love the bag paired with the lace dress


 
Thank you! 



fumi said:


> Congrats on your anniversary! Those lizard VPs are TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your dress and bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You totally rock all your Pigalles!


 
Thank you! 



heiress-ox said:


> gorgeous - those lizard VPs are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely love this whole pairing, your lace dress is tdf (where did you find it) - also maybe i should try to score a pair of nude une plumes on sale
> 
> 
> you look amazing - those pigalles are beyond hot! i need to try a pair on stat and see if i can walk in them!


 
Thanks so much! It's been in my closet for awhile, I got it from f21 about 2 years ago. The dress I originally got for his graduation he said he didn't like lol. Do the une plumes, it's a staple you won't regret!



megt10 said:


> Totally adorable, I love your dress. Congrats to DBF!


 
Thank you so much! I love your closet btw, it's inspirational 



beagly911 said:


> Your dress is beautiful and your CL's look great with! Congrats to dbf!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Kayapo97

laurenychu said:


> Yesterday per my blog. H&M sweater, F21 leather shorts, piggies.


lauren.

Love the outfit a great look, and great legs shown off by the piggies and shorts, you really carry it off.


----------



## AEGIS

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Pigalle 120 with Roland Mouret SS12 Ezra Dress*
> 
> View attachment 1765075
> 
> 
> View attachment 1765076





laurenychu said:


> you need to! msr. does the pointy toe THE best..the pigalle is easily the sexiest silhouette!
> 
> 
> thanks dbeth! you just made my week! haha.
> 
> 
> thanks meg!
> 
> 
> thank you beagly!!
> 
> thank you all for being so nice! here`s another one from today!




i only went back 2 pages and you both look amazing and show different ways to wear pigalles: urban/edgy chic, and classic, modern ladylike.


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Pigalle 120 with Roland Mouret SS12 Ezra Dress*
> 
> View attachment 1765075
> 
> 
> View attachment 1765076


CEC,

wow you look stunning congrats, the combination works really well. I am very envious of your RM dress


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Thanks Beagly! I am done buying VP's, they are not comfortable for me. It's weird, most people say its the most comfy style they have.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank ya!  Badonkadonk!  I thought you called it a dank.......donk, dank---whatever!! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Daria dear!
> 
> 
> 
> Another hot pic of you! And you just made me realize that I NEED to keep my neon yellow piggies!!! I was debating on returning them.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh CEC. Seriously?! This is PERFECTION to a T!!!!!!! Breathtaking!!!


 :giggles: my VP's are my most comfy CL's!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

beagly911 said:


> Absolutely breathtaking!  Your dress is stunning and the piggies are perfect!



Thank you Beagly! you're always so kind! 



dbeth said:


> Oh CEC. Seriously?! This is PERFECTION to a T!!!!!!! Breathtaking!!!



thanks dbeth! trust me, I don't dress like that at all in my everyday real life lol



AEGIS said:


> i only went back 2 pages and you both look amazing and show different ways to wear pigalles: urban/edgy chic, and classic, modern ladylike.



Thank you Aegis! I try to be as lady-like as I can... but my big mouth can't shut up most of the time 



Kayapo97 said:


> CEC,
> 
> wow you look stunning congrats, the combination works really well. I am very envious of your RM dress



hehe, thanks Kayapo! I loved this dress since February and I'm so glad to have gotten it on sale at a great price! There are a lot of RM dresses on sale now, but most of the smaller sizes are sold out. If you see something let me know, I'll try to keep an eye out for you!


----------



## stilly

laurenychu said:


> Yesterday per my blog. H&M sweater, F21 leather shorts, piggies.


 
I love the leather shorts and piggies* laurenychu*!!!
Such a sexy look!!!


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner over the weekend to celebrate our anniversary. Trina Turk dress with the Red (looks more coral) Lizard VP.


 
I love the dress & VPs *dbeth*!!!
Amazing!!!


----------



## stilly

laurenychu said:


> you need to! msr. does the pointy toe THE best..the pigalle is easily the sexiest silhouette!
> 
> 
> thanks dbeth! you just made my week! haha.
> 
> 
> thanks meg!
> 
> 
> thank you beagly!!
> 
> thank you all for being so nice! here`s another one from today!


 
You look so fabulous in those neon piggies!!!


----------



## dbeth

stilly said:


> I love the dress & VPs *dbeth*!!!
> Amazing!!!



Thank ya Stilly!!


----------



## laurenychu

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Love the neons!!


Thanks Beagly!




			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Another hot pic of you! And you just made me realize that I NEED to keep my neon yellow piggies!!! I was debating on returning them.


Definitely keep them! They really do go well with a lot..just gotta think outside the box!




			
				jamidee said:
			
		

> I feel like I need to stop eating so maybe my thighs will get so hungry they will turn on each other and devour each other... It could happen! Hahah but that's what your thighs do to me. Makes me a crazy person that wants suicidal thighs.


Girl you're crazy..you have killer legs!




			
				Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> lauren. Love the outfit a great look, and great legs shown off by the piggies and shorts, you really carry it off.


Thank you! 




			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> i only went back 2 pages and you both look amazing and show different ways to wear pigalles: urban/edgy chic, and classic, modern ladylike.







			
				stilly said:
			
		

> I love the leather shorts and piggies laurenychu!!!
> Such a sexy look!!!






			
				stilly said:
			
		

> You look so fabulous in those neon piggies!!!


Thanks Stilly! Feels amazing to get approval from the queen herself!!


----------



## martinaa

laurenychu said:


> you need to! msr. does the pointy toe THE best..the pigalle is easily the sexiest silhouette!
> 
> 
> thanks dbeth! you just made my week! haha.
> 
> 
> thanks meg!
> 
> 
> thank you beagly!!
> 
> thank you all for being so nice! here`s another one from today!


 
So HOT!!


----------



## martinaa

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Pigalle 120 with Roland Mouret SS12 Ezra Dress*
> 
> View attachment 1765075
> 
> 
> View attachment 1765076


 
Perfect!


----------



## megt10

laurenychu said:


> you need to! msr. does the pointy toe THE best..the pigalle is easily the sexiest silhouette!
> 
> 
> thanks dbeth! you just made my week! haha.
> 
> 
> thanks meg!
> 
> 
> thank you beagly!!
> 
> thank you all for being so nice! here`s another one from today!


 Super hot look Lauren. Love the shoes .


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Pigalle 120 with Roland Mouret SS12 Ezra Dress*
> 
> View attachment 1765075
> 
> 
> View attachment 1765076


 So GORGEOUS!


----------



## megt10

laurenychu said:


> thank you!!!!!
> 
> 
> funny you should ask..haha they are so painful! i always pack an extra pair of shoes in my purse :shame:


 I have one pair and I can't wear them for more than a few hours and usually have to take them off under the table. They just kill my feet but they are gorgeous. I just wish they were not so uncomfortable.


----------



## megt10

xlovely said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! It's been in my closet for awhile, I got it from f21 about 2 years ago. The dress I originally got for his graduation he said he didn't like lol. Do the une plumes, it's a staple you won't regret!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I love your closet btw, it's inspirational
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


 Thank you xlovely. My closet is my favorite room in my house .


----------



## laurenychu

martinaa said:


> So HOT!!


thank you martinaa!



megt10 said:


> Super hot look Lauren. Love the shoes .





megt10 said:


> I have one pair and I can't wear them for more than a few hours and usually have to take them off under the table. They just kill my feet but they are gorgeous. I just wish they were not so uncomfortable.


thanks meg! i feel the same way! i keep reading the forum to see how other ladies handle the pigalles, but nothing has worked yet )= i guess they`ll always be cab-to-curb heels for me!


----------



## Dianabanana12

laurenychu said:


> Yesterday per my blog. H&M sweater, F21 leather shorts, piggies.


 

 If I was a guy or a lesbian I'd totally be hitting on your right now hahaha  

But seriously can we trade legsssssssssss?!?! and the neon piggies in the next picture you posted look amazing!! I love how they look so good with a casual outfit!! are they 100's?!?


----------



## laurenychu

Dianabanana12 said:


> If I was a guy or a lesbian I'd totally be hitting on your right now hahaha
> 
> But seriously can we trade legsssssssssss?!?! and the neon piggies in the next picture you posted look amazing!! I love how they look so good with a casual outfit!! are they 100's?!?



 

you are too sweet! both pigalles are 120 (=


----------



## Dianabanana12

laurenychu said:


> you are too sweet! both pigalles are 120 (=



One day I will learn to walk in my 120's (Mango watersnake), sigh, until then they will look pretty in my closet


----------



## beagly911

OOTD, it was close to 100 here today, light and airy was in order!

Dress: Maggie London
CL's: Nude Patent VP'S


----------



## fumi

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, it was close to 100 here today, light and airy was in order!
> 
> Dress: Maggie London
> CL's: Nude Patent VP'S



What a pretty outfit!


----------



## beagly911

fumi said:


> What a pretty outfit!


 Thank you fumi!  I love this dress its comfy, has pockets and I think accentuates my curves really well!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, it was close to 100 here today, light and airy was in order!
> 
> Dress: Maggie London
> CL's: Nude Patent VP'S



Love this dress Beagly!!! It is very flattering and the colors are just gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Love this dress Beagly!!! It is very flattering and the colors are just gorgeous!


 Thank you so much dbeth!!  As soon as I put it on I knew I had to have it!!


----------



## brittany729

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, it was close to 100 here today, light and airy was in order!
> 
> Dress: Maggie London
> CL's: Nude Patent VP'S


I love the dress!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, it was close to 100 here today, light and airy was in order!
> 
> Dress: Maggie London
> CL's: Nude Patent VP'S


 
I love the summery dress and VPs *beagly*!!!
So pretty!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Everyone looks so lovely, the Summer looks are fabulous!

I celebrated my 30th birthday last weekend and I wore my Batik LPs with Zara tank and BCBG bandage skirt


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so lovely, the Summer looks are fabulous!
> 
> I celebrated my 30th birthday last weekend and I wore my Batik LPs with Zara tank and BCBG bandage skirt


Very sexy!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

fumi said:


> Night out with DF and friends:
> 
> BCBG dress
> Celine box bag
> Louboutin Picks and Co shoes



That dress is so pretty! You look awesome!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner over the weekend to celebrate our anniversary. Trina Turk dress with the Red (looks more coral) Lizard VP.




Drools.... I love the lizard vps on you. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, it was close to 100 here today, light and airy was in order!
> 
> Dress: Maggie London
> CL's: Nude Patent VP'S



You look gorgeous Beagly I love this dress on you.


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so lovely, the Summer looks are fabulous!
> 
> I celebrated my 30th birthday last weekend and I wore my Batik LPs with Zara tank and BCBG bandage skirt



Happy birthday Dezy! You look lovely.


----------



## kham

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so lovely, the Summer looks are fabulous!
> 
> I celebrated my 30th birthday last weekend and I wore my Batik LPs with Zara tank and BCBG bandage skirt



You look beautiful!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so lovely, the Summer looks are fabulous!
> 
> I celebrated my 30th birthday last weekend and I wore my Batik LPs with Zara tank and BCBG bandage skirt


Happy Birthday!!!
Love the outfit and ... ofcourse the shoes!!!
Stunning!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I only just found this thread. 
Gorgeous outfits everyone!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Here's my CL outfit of the day: Replay jeans, Glassons top, Escada blazer and CL Samira


----------



## gfairenoughh

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, it was close to 100 here today, light and airy was in order!
> 
> Dress: Maggie London
> CL's: Nude Patent VP'S



I looooove your dress! What a lovely outfit!:sunnies


----------



## fumi

Lavenderduckiez said:


> That dress is so pretty! You look awesome!



Thank you Lavender!!


----------



## fumi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so lovely, the Summer looks are fabulous!
> 
> I celebrated my 30th birthday last weekend and I wore my Batik LPs with Zara tank and BCBG bandage skirt



The batik LPs look great on you!


----------



## 9distelle

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so lovely, the Summer looks are fabulous!
> 
> I celebrated my 30th birthday last weekend and I wore my Batik LPs with Zara tank and BCBG bandage skirt


Happy Birthday and you look perfect!!


----------



## fumi

I wore my trusty hot pink Pigalle Platos to an art gallery event tonight, along with an Urban Outfitters dress:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, it was close to 100 here today, light and airy was in order!
> 
> Dress: Maggie London
> CL's: Nude Patent VP'S



Ooohh! I love yellow dresses for the summer! So refreshing!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so lovely, the Summer looks are fabulous!
> 
> I celebrated my 30th birthday last weekend and I wore my Batik LPs with Zara tank and BCBG bandage skirt



Happy B-day Dezy!!! 



fumi said:


> I wore my trusty hot pink Pigalle Platos to an art gallery event tonight, along with an Urban Outfitters dress:



Very pretty dress Fumi!!! Looks so cute on you


----------



## megt10

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's my CL outfit of the day: Replay jeans, Glassons top, Escada blazer and CL Samira


 Gorgeous outfit and shoes.


----------



## megt10

fumi said:


> I wore my trusty hot pink Pigalle Platos to an art gallery event tonight, along with an Urban Outfitters dress:


 Love the dress with the shoes you look great Fumi!


----------



## virginiaalamode

Outfit of the Day:

Helmut Lang top and blazer, J. Crew chinos, Christian Louboutin Fred flats, Balenciaga bag, Eddie Borgo bracelet, Burberry watch.

More deets on my blog.


----------



## dbeth

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Drools.... I love the lizard vps on you. Absolutely gorgeous!



Thanks Lavender! The color is so gorgeous in person!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so lovely, the Summer looks are fabulous!
> 
> I celebrated my 30th birthday last weekend and I wore my Batik LPs with Zara tank and BCBG bandage skirt



Looking gorgeous Dezy!! Jelly of your LP Batiks.  Happy Belated!! artyhat:



Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's my CL outfit of the day: Replay jeans, Glassons top, Escada blazer and CL Samira



Welcome!!! Love the entire outfit---it's so playful & I love pink.  The Samira are such a pretty shoe, I didn't know it came in pink.



fumi said:


> I wore my trusty hot pink Pigalle Platos to an art gallery event tonight, along with an Urban Outfitters dress:



Hey shoe twin!   Looking good!!!


----------



## xlovely

fumi said:


> I wore my trusty hot pink Pigalle Platos to an art gallery event tonight, along with an Urban Outfitters dress:



I love this! I actually bought that dress yesterday in orange, it's such a pretty dress and fits so well!


----------



## megt10

virginiaalamode said:


> Outfit of the Day:
> 
> Helmut Lang top and blazer, J. Crew chinos, Christian Louboutin Fred flats, Balenciaga bag, Eddie Borgo bracelet, Burberry watch.
> 
> More deets on my blog.


 Such a cute outfit.


----------



## fumi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Very pretty dress Fumi!!! Looks so cute on you



Thank you CECLV! It's one of my favorite dresses! 




megt10 said:


> Love the dress with the shoes you look great Fumi!



Thank you meg! I was afraid it would be too matchy, but I'm glad I wore them 




dbeth said:


> Hey shoe twin!   Looking good!!!



Yay! Thank you dbeth! 




xlovely said:


> I love this! I actually bought that dress yesterday in orange, it's such a pretty dress and fits so well!



Thank you xlovely! I have this dress in blue too, and I wear both of them a lot! Definitely very cute and versatile!


----------



## megt10

Ok, I haven't been wearing my CL's lately but did today and probably will tonight too. Todays outfit is shoes navy Prorata, top is French Connection, Capri's are True Religion, bag Fendi spy and the jacket is Balenciaga Cobalt quilted that I got yesterday.


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> Ok, I haven't been wearing my CL's lately but did today and probably will tonight too. Todays outfit is shoes navy Prorata, top is French Connection, Capri's are True Religion, bag Fendi spy and the jacket is Balenciaga Cobalt quilted that I got yesterday.



What a cute, casual, summer outfit!


----------



## FashionGoddess

Meg you look cute...love the Fendi Spy Bag!


----------



## ColdSteel

Love the blues and greens meg!


----------



## FashionGoddess

!


----------



## megt10

ColdSteel said:


> Love the blues and greens meg!





FashionGoddess said:


> Meg you look cute...love the Fendi Spy Bag!





fumi said:


> What a cute, casual, summer outfit!



Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> Ok, I haven't been wearing my CL's lately but did today and probably will tonight too. Todays outfit is shoes navy Prorata, top is French Connection, Capri's are True Religion, bag Fendi spy and the jacket is Balenciaga Cobalt quilted that I got yesterday.



Love your jacket Meg!!!
Looks stunning on you! The blue color is beautiful!
I got myself the Celine Motorcycle jacket last wednesday!
I will post some pictures later today

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> Ok, I haven't been wearing my CL's lately but did today and probably will tonight too. Todays outfit is shoes navy Prorata, top is French Connection, Capri's are True Religion, bag Fendi spy and the jacket is Balenciaga Cobalt quilted that I got yesterday.



Casual and cool for summer! I really like those capris too!


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Casual and cool for summer! I really like those capris too!


 Thank you CEC, the capris are really lightweight too. The best part was that I got them from Last Call NM for like 40.00. 


d00rvm said:


> Love your jacket Meg!!!
> Looks stunning on you! The blue color is beautiful!
> I got myself the Celine Motorcycle jacket last wednesday!
> I will post some pictures later today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 Thank you so much D! I love the color of this jacket. I had to send away for it since the US didn't order this color. I am so glad that I did. I can't wait to see yours.


----------



## megt10

Last nights Shul outfit. Dress DVF, shoes Lavalliere 100 Suede in Indigo /Blk, bag is Ferragamo and the jacket once again is the Balenciaga cobalt quilted.


----------



## d00rvm

Leaving for a birthday!
Wearing my Givenchy legging and pin up t-shirt,
My brand new Celine leather motorcycle jacket and phantom stamped croc bag, and last but not least, my Bianca CL's!

Have a great weekend everyone!















Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Leaving for a birthday!
> Wearing my Givenchy legging and pin up t-shirt,
> My brand new Celine leather motorcycle jacket and phantom stamped croc bag, and last but not least, my Bianca CL's!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1768470
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 You look HOT! I love the jacket on you.


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> You look HOT! I love the jacket on you.



Hihihi thanks Meg!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Ok, I haven't been wearing my CL's lately but did today and probably will tonight too. Todays outfit is shoes navy Prorata, top is French Connection, Capri's are True Religion, bag Fendi spy and the jacket is Balenciaga Cobalt quilted that I got yesterday.


 Lovely meg, the jacket is fantastic!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Serious T-Shirt Envy.



d00rvm said:


> Leaving for a birthday!
> Wearing my Givenchy legging and pin up t-shirt,
> My brand new Celine leather motorcycle jacket and phantom stamped croc bag, and last but not least, my Bianca CL's!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1768470
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. Dress DVF, shoes Lavalliere 100 Suede in Indigo /Blk, bag is Ferragamo and the jacket once again is the Balenciaga cobalt quilted.



You look exquisite.  I am deeply envious of your Lavalliere.  



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so lovely, the Summer looks are fabulous!
> 
> I celebrated my 30th birthday last weekend and I wore my Batik LPs with Zara tank and BCBG bandage skirt



Awww, Happy Birthday sweetness.  You look fantastic.  



beagly911 said:


> OOTD, it was close to 100 here today, light and airy was in order!
> 
> Dress: Maggie London
> CL's: Nude Patent VP'S



This is SUCH a pretty dress, b.  



CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Pigalle 120 with Roland Mouret SS12 Ezra Dress*
> 
> View attachment 1765075
> 
> 
> View attachment 1765076



Perfection.  You are F-I-E-R-C-E!!!!!


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. Dress DVF, shoes Lavalliere 100 Suede in Indigo /Blk, bag is Ferragamo and the jacket once again is the Balenciaga cobalt quilted.



Very cute dress and shoes!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. Dress DVF, shoes Lavalliere 100 Suede in Indigo /Blk, bag is Ferragamo and the jacket once again is the Balenciaga cobalt quilted.



Meg--STUNNING!!! I have always loved that print of DVF.  And your new Bal. cobalt jacket is gorgy---beautiful shade of blue.


----------



## fumi

d00rvm said:


> Leaving for a birthday!
> Wearing my Givenchy legging and pin up t-shirt,
> My brand new Celine leather motorcycle jacket and phantom stamped croc bag, and last but not least, my Bianca CL's!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1768470
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Nice, edgy look!


----------



## Louboufan

d00rvm said:


> Leaving for a birthday!
> Wearing my Givenchy legging and pin up t-shirt,
> My brand new Celine leather motorcycle jacket and phantom stamped croc bag, and last but not least, my Bianca CL's!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1768470
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Love the outfit!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. Dress DVF, shoes Lavalliere 100 Suede in Indigo /Blk, bag is Ferragamo and the jacket once again is the Balenciaga cobalt quilted.


 Amazing meg!  Shul is just not the same here!


----------



## beagly911

d00rvm said:


> Leaving for a birthday!
> Wearing my Givenchy legging and pin up t-shirt,
> My brand new Celine leather motorcycle jacket and phantom stamped croc bag, and last but not least, my Bianca CL's!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1768470
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 WOW great look!  Congrats on your jacket it looks wonderful!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> You look exquisite. I am deeply envious of your Lavalliere.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, Happy Birthday sweetness. You look fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> This is SUCH a pretty dress, b.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection. You are F-I-E-R-C-E!!!!!


 Thank you so much cts!  It's really comfy too, extra bonus!!


----------



## wannaprada

Sorry for the general shout-out, but everyone looks great!


----------



## jeNYC

megt10 said:


> last nights shul outfit. Dress dvf, shoes lavalliere 100 suede in indigo /blk, bag is ferragamo and the jacket once again is the balenciaga cobalt quilted.


 
ahhh love your jacket and shoes!!!!


----------



## jeNYC

d00rvm said:


> Leaving for a birthday!
> Wearing my Givenchy legging and pin up t-shirt,
> My brand new Celine leather motorcycle jacket and phantom stamped croc bag, and last but not least, my Bianca CL's!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1768470
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
love the all black!!!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Lovely meg, the jacket is fantastic!!


Thank yo so much Beagly. I love this jacket the color is just gorgeous. It is just a happy color


fumi said:


> Very cute dress and shoes!


Thanks so much Fumi.


beagly911 said:


> Amazing meg!  Shul is just not the same here!


Last night everyone was dressed up I think a trend has been started 


jeNYC said:


> ahhh love your jacket and shoes!!!!



thank you Jen the shoes worked really well with the dress and jacket I think.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> You look exquisite.  I am deeply envious of your Lavalliere.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, Happy Birthday sweetness.  You look fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> This is SUCH a pretty dress, b.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection.  You are F-I-E-R-C-E!!!!!


Thank you so very much CTS.



dbeth said:


> Meg--STUNNING!!! I have always loved that print of DVF.  And your new Bal. cobalt jacket is gorgy---beautiful shade of blue.


Thanks Beth you should get this dress it would be fabulous on you. I am so happy with this jacket so glad I got it.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Ok, I haven't been wearing my CL's lately but did today and probably will tonight too. Todays outfit is shoes navy Prorata, top is French Connection, Capri's are True Religion, bag Fendi spy and the jacket is Balenciaga Cobalt quilted that I got yesterday.



Love the style! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. Dress DVF, shoes Lavalliere 100 Suede in Indigo /Blk, bag is Ferragamo and the jacket once again is the Balenciaga cobalt quilted.



Sexy Sexy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

d00rvm said:


> Leaving for a birthday!
> Wearing my Givenchy legging and pin up t-shirt,
> My brand new Celine leather motorcycle jacket and phantom stamped croc bag, and last but not least, my Bianca CL's!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1768470
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Your jacket and the bag looks amazing


----------



## d00rvm

jeNYC said:
			
		

> love the all black!!!!



Thanks you jeNYC!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## d00rvm

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Serious T-Shirt Envy.



Hahaha thanks! The new fall/winter collection from Givenchy is to die for! Especially all the printed T-shirts!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## d00rvm

fumi said:
			
		

> Nice, edgy look!



Thanks fumi!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## d00rvm

beagly911 said:
			
		

> WOW great look!  Congrats on your jacket it looks wonderful!



Thanks Beagly911!
Been waiting for ages on that waitinglost to finally get that jacket in my hands!
Now I'm more in love with my jacket and neq phantom than with my boyfriend! Hahahaha!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## d00rvm

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Your jacket and the bag looks amazing



Thank you so much

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Kayapo97

d00rvm said:


> Leaving for a birthday!
> Wearing my Givenchy legging and pin up t-shirt,
> My brand new Celine leather motorcycle jacket and phantom stamped croc bag, and last but not least, my Bianca CL's!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1768470
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Fab look, hope you had a lovely time.


----------



## Jönathan

virginiaalamode said:


> Outfit of the Day:
> 
> Helmut Lang top and blazer, J. Crew chinos, Christian Louboutin Fred flats, Balenciaga bag, Eddie Borgo bracelet, Burberry watch.
> 
> More deets on my blog.



Super cute outfit!


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hehe, thanks Kayapo! I loved this dress since February and I'm so glad to have gotten it on sale at a great price! There are a lot of RM dresses on sale now, but most of the smaller sizes are sold out. If you see something let me know, I'll try to keep an eye out for you!



CEC,

Thanks, I've fallen for RM when last year I bought this dress in the sale and despite it being really tailored it fitted perfectly. I now wear it quite often to formal type meetings, when I pair it wih a black Armarni jacket I've had for years and a pair of patent black shoes or boots.


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the style! Thanks for posting!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Sexy Sexy!


 Thanks so much Lavender, you are so sweet.


----------



## Doglover1610

First outfit post! Here I am after church 

Dress: Charter Club
Bag: Coach Legacy Tote
Watch: Movado
Sunglasses: KMart 
Earrings: Muse fashion pearls
Shoes: Very Noeud slingbacks in pink satin


----------



## fumi

Doglover1610 said:


> First outfit post! Here I am after church
> 
> Dress: Charter Club
> Bag: Coach Legacy Tote
> Watch: Movado
> Sunglasses: KMart
> Earrings: Muse fashion pearls
> Shoes: Very Noeud slingbacks in pink satin



You look very stylish! It's a great summery outfit!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> CEC,
> 
> Thanks, I've fallen for RM when last year I bought this dress in the sale and despite it being really tailored it fitted perfectly. I now wear it quite often to formal type meetings, when I pair it wih a black Armarni jacket I've had for years and a pair of patent black shoes or boots.



that sounds like a perfect outfit!!!! you must post a pic


----------



## brittany729

Doglover1610 said:


> First outfit post! Here I am after church
> 
> Dress: Charter Club
> Bag: Coach Legacy Tote
> Watch: Movado
> Sunglasses: KMart
> Earrings: Muse fashion pearls
> Shoes: Very Noeud slingbacks in pink satin


Cute outfit!


----------



## dbeth

Doglover1610 said:


> First outfit post! Here I am after church
> 
> Dress: Charter Club
> Bag: Coach Legacy Tote
> Watch: Movado
> Sunglasses: KMart
> Earrings: Muse fashion pearls
> Shoes: Very Noeud slingbacks in pink satin



You look so fresh & summery!! Also love the pink with your bag!!


----------



## beagly911

anniethecat said:


> :okay:will be watching for them


 annie, I'm doing the final stretch tonight, with backup ready but they are going out for their first outing tomorrow...in the end it wasn't the toe box, it was the curved heel and the different balance center!!!  haha


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> annie, I'm doing the final stretch tonight, with backup ready but they are going out for their first outing tomorrow...in the end it wasn't the toe box, it was the curved heel and the different balance center!!! haha


----------



## beagly911

Doglover1610 said:


> First outfit post! Here I am after church
> 
> Dress: Charter Club
> Bag: Coach Legacy Tote
> Watch: Movado
> Sunglasses: KMart
> Earrings: Muse fashion pearls
> Shoes: Very Noeud slingbacks in pink satin


 Great look, the dress is awesome!!


----------



## Chili08

Doglover1610 said:


> First outfit post! Here I am after church
> 
> Dress: Charter Club
> Bag: Coach Legacy Tote
> Watch: Movado
> Sunglasses: KMart
> Earrings: Muse fashion pearls
> Shoes: Very Noeud slingbacks in pink satin


  Summertime!


----------



## megt10

Doglover1610 said:


> First outfit post! Here I am after church
> 
> Dress: Charter Club
> Bag: Coach Legacy Tote
> Watch: Movado
> Sunglasses: KMart
> Earrings: Muse fashion pearls
> Shoes: Very Noeud slingbacks in pink satin


 What a beautiful summer look.


----------



## DariaD

Doglover1610 said:


> First outfit post! Here I am after church
> 
> Dress: Charter Club
> Bag: Coach Legacy Tote
> Watch: Movado
> Sunglasses: KMart
> Earrings: Muse fashion pearls
> Shoes: Very Noeud slingbacks in pink satin



Awww, I love your bag, so summery!


----------



## DariaD

Finally did the trip to London for his Anniversary Exhibition @ Design Museum! It was amazing 

After that we had "Chicago" musical planned and I wore my Graffiti Pigalles and DVF Dress.


----------



## wannaprada

What stylish ladies we have in this forum! Looking good ladies! Here's my contribution, a crappy bathroom pic!  Shirt is Ralph Lauren, denim pencil skirt is JCrew, necklace/bracelet Tiffany's, watch Bulova and, of course, my Summerissima.


----------



## dbeth

Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

dbeth said:
			
		

> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!



Whoa mama!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!


Stunning!!!  oo-lala!!!


----------



## martinaa

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!



You look very hot!!


----------



## Jönathan

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Brazucaa

DariaD said:


> Finally did the trip to London for his Anniversary Exhibition @ Design Museum! It was amazing
> 
> After that we had "Chicago" musical planned and I wore my Graffiti Pigalles and DVF Dress.


 
I really do not know what I like best... The lovely dress... the sexy shoes... or the wonderful, time-warp pose in front of the Theater! Congrats - you look wonderful, hope you had a really good time.


----------



## fumi

DariaD said:


> Finally did the trip to London for his Anniversary Exhibition @ Design Museum! It was amazing
> 
> After that we had "Chicago" musical planned and I wore my Graffiti Pigalles and DVF Dress.



Very cute combo! 




wannaprada said:


> What stylish ladies we have in this forum! Looking good ladies! Here's my contribution, a crappy bathroom pic!  Shirt is Ralph Lauren, denim pencil skirt is JCrew, necklace/bracelet Tiffany's, watch Bulova and, of course, my Summerissima.



I love how you coordinated the outfit with the Summerissima! You look great!




dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!



Dbeth you are so hot it's not fair!


----------



## 9distelle

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!


Stunning outfit & CLs!!


----------



## Kayapo97

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!


 
Wow - lovely combo you look stunning


----------



## dbeth

wannaprada said:


> What stylish ladies we have in this forum! Looking good ladies! Here's my contribution, a crappy bathroom pic!  Shirt is Ralph Lauren, denim pencil skirt is JCrew, necklace/bracelet Tiffany's, watch Bulova and, of course, my Summerissima.



Loving the Summerissima more & more!! Love them on u Wanna!




Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Whoa mama!



Lol, thanks Loubi! 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Stunning!!!  oo-lala!!!



Thank u Helen!! 



martinaa said:


> You look very hot!!



Thanks martinaa! It's the dress. 




			
				Jönathan;22233526 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thanks Jonathon dear. :kiss:



9distelle said:


> Stunning outfit & CLs!!



Thank u 9distelle! I love AU dresses. 



Kayapo97 said:


> Wow - lovely combo you look stunning



Thanks Kayapo97!!


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> Very cute combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you coordinated the outfit with the Summerissima! You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dbeth you are so hot it's not fair!



Oh Fumi---pssstfff! Look at you!!   Thank you dear---it's the AU dress.


----------



## beagly911

DariaD said:


> Finally did the trip to London for his Anniversary Exhibition @ Design Museum! It was amazing
> 
> After that we had "Chicago" musical planned and I wore my Graffiti Pigalles and DVF Dress.


 Great look Daria!!  So jeleous that you got to see the Exhibition - and "Chicago"!!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> What stylish ladies we have in this forum! Looking good ladies! Here's my contribution, a crappy bathroom pic!  Shirt is Ralph Lauren, denim pencil skirt is JCrew, necklace/bracelet Tiffany's, watch Bulova and, of course, my Summerissima.


 OH wanna  You look terrific and I love your Summerissima!!!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!


 
Gorgeous dbeth!!    Your VP's are incredible!!


----------



## wannaprada

dbeth said:
			
		

> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!


You look great dbeth!!




			
				fumi said:
			
		

> Very cute combo!
> 
> I love how you coordinated the outfit with the Summerissima! You look great!


Thanks fumi!




			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Loving the Summerissima more & more!! Love them on u Wanna!


Awe thanks dbeth!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous dbeth!!    Your VP's are incredible!!



Thanks beagly! The color really is gorgeous. Even though I don't care for the VP due to comfort for me, I doubt I will ever sell these because of the color! Well & because they feel like flats after I wear my 140 heels. These were so easy to walk in and my hubby told me to slow down......he is use to me walking slower because I wear my 140's more.


----------



## kham

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!



You look Hot!! Get 'em girl!!


----------



## surlygirl

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!



*dbeth*!!! you already know ... 

you look amazing, as usual!


----------



## phiphi

wannaprada said:


> What stylish ladies we have in this forum! Looking good ladies! Here's my contribution, a crappy bathroom pic!  Shirt is Ralph Lauren, denim pencil skirt is JCrew, necklace/bracelet Tiffany's, watch Bulova and, of course, my Summerissima.



you look so preppy chic! love it!



dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!



beth, you know i think you are the royal hotness. another 10!!



DariaD said:


> Finally did the trip to London for his Anniversary Exhibition @ Design Museum! It was amazing
> 
> After that we had "Chicago" musical planned and I wore my Graffiti Pigalles and DVF Dress.



this is such a fun outfit! and i love the pigalles!



Doglover1610 said:


> First outfit post! Here I am after church
> 
> Dress: Charter Club
> Bag: Coach Legacy Tote
> Watch: Movado
> Sunglasses: KMart
> Earrings: Muse fashion pearls
> Shoes: Very Noeud slingbacks in pink satin



the very noeud are a perfect compliment to the dress! you look great!


----------



## beagly911

OOTD, couldn't decide which shoe to wear

Dress: Tahari by Arthur S. Lavine
CL's: 1st pic Fuxia Eel Titi  2nd pic Dark Red Patent Rolando










Ok, so which ones did I wear to work????  Don't take too much from the first pic's smile (or lack there of!), DH snapped it before I was ready! haha


----------



## Louboufan

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!


Love!


----------



## Doglover1610

fumi said:


> You look very stylish! It's a great summery outfit!





brittany729 said:


> Cute outfit!





dbeth said:


> You look so fresh & summery!! Also love the pink with your bag!!





beagly911 said:


> Great look, the dress is awesome!!





Chili08 said:


> Summertime!





megt10 said:


> What a beautiful summer look.





DariaD said:


> Awww, I love your bag, so summery!





phiphi said:


> the very noeud are a perfect compliment to the dress! you look great!



Thank you all so much!


----------



## wannaprada

phiphi said:
			
		

> you look so preppy chic! love it!
> 
> beth, you know i think you are the royal hotness. another 10!!
> 
> this is such a fun outfit! and i love the pigalles!
> 
> the very noeud are a perfect compliment to the dress! you look great!



Thanks phiphi!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> OOTD, couldn't decide which shoe to wear
> 
> Dress: Tahari by Arthur S. Lavine
> CL's: 1st pic Fuxia Eel Titi  2nd pic Dark Red Patent Rolando
> 
> Ok, so which ones did I wear to work????  Don't take too much from the first pic's smile (or lack there of!), DH snapped it before I was ready! haha



I love both of them! The first one?


----------



## dbeth

kham said:


> You look Hot!! Get 'em girl!!



Lol, luv you Kham! 



surlygirl said:


> *dbeth*!!! you already know ...
> 
> you look amazing, as usual!



Surly---you are just to sweet!! 



phiphi said:


> you look so preppy chic! love it!
> 
> 
> 
> beth, you know i think you are the royal hotness. another 10!!
> 
> 
> 
> this is such a fun outfit! and i love the pigalles!
> 
> 
> 
> the very noeud are a perfect compliment to the dress! you look great!



Lol--Love you Phi! Not only are you the sweetest, but your comments always leave me laughing! 



beagly911 said:


> OOTD, couldn't decide which shoe to wear
> 
> Dress: Tahari by Arthur S. Lavine
> CL's: 1st pic Fuxia Eel Titi  2nd pic Dark Red Patent Rolando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so which ones did I wear to work????  Don't take too much from the first pic's smile (or lack there of!), DH snapped it before I was ready! haha



They both look fab, but I'll go with the Red Patent Rolando........only because those are newer than your Titi's.  I LOVE your dress---Tahari makes gorgeous dresses, I have a few myself!



Louboufan said:


> Love!



Thanks louboufan!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, couldn't decide which shoe to wear
> 
> Dress: Tahari by Arthur S. Lavine
> CL's: 1st pic Fuxia Eel Titi  2nd pic Dark Red Patent Rolando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so which ones did I wear to work????  Don't take too much from the first pic's smile (or lack there of!), DH snapped it before I was ready! haha




I love the styles =)


----------



## 9distelle

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, couldn't decide which shoe to wear
> 
> Dress: Tahari by Arthur S. Lavine
> CL's: 1st pic Fuxia Eel Titi  2nd pic Dark Red Patent Rolando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so which ones did I wear to work????  Don't take too much from the first pic's smile (or lack there of!), DH snapped it before I was ready! haha


I suggest Fuxia Eel Titis they look great with that dress!!


----------



## malecka

wannaprada said:
			
		

> What stylish ladies we have in this forum! Looking good ladies! Here's my contribution, a crappy bathroom pic!  Shirt is Ralph Lauren, denim pencil skirt is JCrew, necklace/bracelet Tiffany's, watch Bulova and, of course, my Summerissima.



Love the outfit and Summerissima! They are gorgeous!


----------



## wannaprada

malecka said:
			
		

> Love the outfit and Summerissima! They are gorgeous!



Thanks Malecka! I'm so glad I jumped on the Summerissima bandwagon!


----------



## megt10

DariaD said:


> Finally did the trip to London for his Anniversary Exhibition @ Design Museum! It was amazing
> 
> After that we had "Chicago" musical planned and I wore my Graffiti Pigalles and DVF Dress.


 Gorgeous. I have this dress too it is a favorite of mine.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> What stylish ladies we have in this forum! Looking good ladies! Here's my contribution, a crappy bathroom pic!  Shirt is Ralph Lauren, denim pencil skirt is JCrew, necklace/bracelet Tiffany's, watch Bulova and, of course, my Summerissima.


 Love it Wannaprada, those shoes are great with the outfit.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!


 So hot Beth, you look amazing!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, couldn't decide which shoe to wear
> 
> Dress: Tahari by Arthur S. Lavine
> CL's: 1st pic Fuxia Eel Titi 2nd pic Dark Red Patent Rolando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so which ones did I wear to work???? Don't take too much from the first pic's smile (or lack there of!), DH snapped it before I was ready! haha


 You look gorgeous and thin Beagly, both shoes are hot with the outfit. My guess is the second pair.


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!



There's the booty we all know and love!  you look great d! Do you feel sexy in vp...? I have the hardest time feeling sexy in both vp and hp. I don't know why but the style really makes me feel gmaw-ish. You definitely look great! I guess for me it's not the look but the feeling, it might be the pitch?


----------



## jamidee

DariaD said:
			
		

> Finally did the trip to London for his Anniversary Exhibition @ Design Museum! It was amazing
> 
> After that we had "Chicago" musical planned and I wore my Graffiti Pigalles and DVF Dress.



Daria! I see your face! And it is beautiful! I really love the graffiti print with that dress. It's something I would have never put together but I looked at the pic probably three times because I was so perplexed that it worked so well...


----------



## NANI1972

wannaprada said:


> What stylish ladies we have in this forum! Looking good ladies! Here's my contribution, a crappy bathroom pic!  Shirt is Ralph Lauren, denim pencil skirt is JCrew, necklace/bracelet Tiffany's, watch Bulova and, of course, my Summerissima.


Nice outfit! Love the Summerissimas! 


dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!


On Fiya!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





beagly911 said:


> OOTD, couldn't decide which shoe to wear
> 
> Dress: Tahari by Arthur S. Lavine
> CL's: 1st pic Fuxia Eel Titi  2nd pic Dark Red Patent Rolando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so which ones did I wear to work????  Don't take too much from the first pic's smile (or lack there of!), DH snapped it before I was ready! haha


Nice dress! Both shoes look great with it.


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> OH wanna  You look terrific and I love your Summerissima!!!


 
Thanks sweetie!



megt10 said:


> Love it Wannaprada, those shoes are great with the outfit.


Why thank you Megt!  I need a nice DVF dress to go with them! Any suggestions? 



NANI1972 said:


> Nice outfit! Love the Summerissimas!


 
Thanks Nani!  I found them to be very comfortable!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> I love both of them! The first one?


Thank you wanna



dbeth said:


> Lol, luv you Kham!
> 
> 
> 
> Surly---you are just to sweet!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol--Love you Phi! Not only are you the sweetest, but your comments always leave me laughing!
> 
> 
> 
> They both look fab, but I'll go with the Red Patent Rolando........only because those are newer than your Titi's. I LOVE your dress---Tahari makes gorgeous dresses, I have a few myself!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks louboufan!


Thanks dbeth, the dress is so comfortable too!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the styles =)


Thank you Lavenderduckiez, they are both lovely but not easy to wear!



9distelle said:


> I suggest Fuxia Eel Titis they look great with that dress!!


Thank you 9distelle!



megt10 said:


> You look gorgeous and thin Beagly, both shoes are hot with the outfit. My guess is the second pair.


 Thank you meg, you're always so nice!


NANI1972 said:


> Nice outfit! Love the Summerissimas!
> 
> On Fiya!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dress! Both shoes look great with it.


Thank you NANI!  The winner for the day was the Dark Red Patent Rolandos!


----------



## anniethecat

*beagly* love those Titi..they look great, even if the Rolandos won.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Thank you wanna
> 
> 
> Thanks dbeth, the dress is so comfortable too!
> 
> 
> Thank you Lavenderduckiez, they are both lovely but not easy to wear!
> 
> 
> Thank you 9distelle!
> 
> 
> Thank you meg, you're always so nice!
> 
> Thank you NANI! The winner for the day was the Dark Red Patent Rolandos!


 What a fun game, especially when I guess correctly. Either way you look so great and should be super proud of the way you look.


----------



## DariaD

phiphi, Brazucaa, fumi, beagly911 - Thank you SO much, ladies! 



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous. I have this dress too it is a favorite of mine.



Wow, really?!
Do you happen to have a photo of you in this dress? 
I would love to see how my "DvF muse" rocks it because you were actually the one who enabled me to bid on this beauty with all your wonderful outfits


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!


 
Love the dress and VPs *dbeth*!!!
So gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, couldn't decide which shoe to wear
> 
> Dress: Tahari by Arthur S. Lavine
> CL's: 1st pic Fuxia Eel Titi 2nd pic Dark Red Patent Rolando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so which ones did I wear to work???? Don't take too much from the first pic's smile (or lack there of!), DH snapped it before I was ready! haha


 
I love the look of both *beagly*!!!
I declare a tie!!!
You must be the most fashionable gal at work!!!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> So hot Beth, you look amazing!



Thank u dear meg!! 



jamidee said:


> There's the booty we all know and love!  you look great d! Do you feel sexy in vp...? I have the hardest time feeling sexy in both vp and hp. I don't know why but the style really makes me feel gmaw-ish. You definitely look great! I guess for me it's not the look but the feeling, it might be the pitch?



:lolots: Girl, I just about spit my wine out when I read the 1st sentence!!    Yes, I am totally with you on both the VP & HP. I feel my sexiest in the Banane, second would be Pigalle or Bianca. 




NANI1972 said:


> Nice outfit! Love the Summerissimas!
> 
> On Fiya!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dress! Both shoes look great with it.



LOL!! U know I love you T!!!! 



stilly said:


> Love the dress and VPs *dbeth*!!!
> So gorgeous!!!



Thanks Stilly dear!


----------



## jeNYC

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, couldn't decide which shoe to wear
> 
> Dress: Tahari by Arthur S. Lavine
> CL's: 1st pic Fuxia Eel Titi  2nd pic Dark Red Patent Rolando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so which ones did I wear to work????  Don't take too much from the first pic's smile (or lack there of!), DH snapped it before I was ready! haha




love it with the red!!!


----------



## Elsie87

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, couldn't decide which shoe to wear
> 
> Dress: Tahari by Arthur S. Lavine
> CL's: 1st pic Fuxia Eel Titi 2nd pic Dark Red Patent Rolando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so which ones did I wear to work???? Don't take too much from the first pic's smile (or lack there of!), DH snapped it before I was ready! haha


 
Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Elsie87 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!





beagly911 said:


> OOTD, couldn't decide which shoe to wear
> 
> Dress: Tahari by Arthur S. Lavine
> CL's: 1st pic Fuxia Eel Titi  2nd pic Dark Red Patent Rolando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so which ones did I wear to work????  Don't take too much from the first pic's smile (or lack there of!), DH snapped it before I was ready! haha




You always look fabulous!!!


----------



## megt10

DariaD said:


> phiphi, Brazucaa, fumi, beagly911 - Thank you SO much, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, really?!
> Do you happen to have a photo of you in this dress?
> I would love to see how my "DvF muse" rocks it because you were actually the one who enabled me to bid on this beauty with all your wonderful outfits


 Aww that is such a nice compliment. You look so good in it I am glad that you got it. I don't think I do have a pic but seeing you in it has inspired me to pull it out and wear it this week. I will take a pic then.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

DariaD said:


> Finally did the trip to London for his Anniversary Exhibition @ Design Museum! It was amazing
> 
> After that we had "Chicago" musical planned and I wore my Graffiti Pigalles and DVF Dress.



OMG! *DariaD* You look too cute! Very pretty


----------



## Dukeprincess

wannaprada said:


> What stylish ladies we have in this forum! Looking good ladies! Here's my contribution, a crappy bathroom pic!  Shirt is Ralph Lauren, denim pencil skirt is JCrew, necklace/bracelet Tiffany's, watch Bulova and, of course, my Summerissima.



I bet you are the most stylish person at your job!  



dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!



Hot diggity dayummm!  Wow, I bet your husband's face looked like this --> to have you on his arm!

*Beagly:*  I love the black/white combo!  I love full skirt dresses too!


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> I bet you are the most stylish person at your job!
> 
> 
> 
> Hot diggity dayummm!  Wow, I bet your husband's face looked like this --> to have you on his arm!
> 
> *Beagly:*  I love the black/white combo!  I love full skirt dresses too!



Oh Duke.   You are the sweetest!!!


----------



## beagly911

anniethecat said:


> *beagly* love those Titi..they look great, even if the Rolandos won.


Thanks annie!  I just wish the toe box would give a little bit more!!



megt10 said:


> What a fun game, especially when I guess correctly. Either way you look so great and should be super proud of the way you look.


Thank you meg, you're so sweet!



stilly said:


> I love the look of both *beagly*!!!
> I declare a tie!!!
> You must be the most fashionable gal at work!!!


 Well I must admit that most of my staff is much more casual in their work wear!  Business casual is the daily mantra!  My definition of business casual is different I guess!!:giggles:


----------



## beagly911

jeNYC said:


> love it with the red!!!


Thank you jeNYC!!



Elsie87 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!


Thank you Elise, from such a fashionable lady a great compliment!



gfairenoughh said:


> You always look fabulous!!!


Thank you gfairenoughh, I always try to look my best, some work some not so much!  HAHA



Dukeprincess said:


> I bet you are the most stylish person at your job!
> 
> 
> 
> Hot diggity dayummm! Wow, I bet your husband's face looked like this --> to have you on his arm!
> 
> *Beagly:* I love the black/white combo! I love full skirt dresses too!


Thank you so much Dukeprincess, it's so comfy too!!!  I love the pockets too!!


----------



## wannaprada

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> I bet you are the most stylish person at your job!
> 
> Hot diggity dayummm!  Wow, I bet your husband's face looked like this --> to have you on his arm!
> 
> Beagly:  I love the black/white combo!  I love full skirt dresses too!



You're too kind! Thanks so much!


----------



## phiphi

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, couldn't decide which shoe to wear
> 
> Dress: Tahari by Arthur S. Lavine
> CL's: 1st pic Fuxia Eel Titi  2nd pic Dark Red Patent Rolando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so which ones did I wear to work????  Don't take too much from the first pic's smile (or lack there of!), DH snapped it before I was ready! haha



love the stripes! great great dress!


----------



## MrsHearnie

wannaprada said:
			
		

> What stylish ladies we have in this forum! Looking good ladies! Here's my contribution, a crappy bathroom pic!  Shirt is Ralph Lauren, denim pencil skirt is JCrew, necklace/bracelet Tiffany's, watch Bulova and, of course, my Summerissima.



Love all this. Totally stylish!


----------



## MrsHearnie

dbeth said:
			
		

> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!



Very cute. Love the colours


----------



## MrsHearnie

beagly911 said:
			
		

> OOTD, couldn't decide which shoe to wear
> 
> Dress: Tahari by Arthur S. Lavine
> CL's: 1st pic Fuxia Eel Titi  2nd pic Dark Red Patent Rolando
> 
> Ok, so which ones did I wear to work????  Don't take too much from the first pic's smile (or lack there of!), DH snapped it before I was ready! haha



I love the Ronaldos with the black & white. Looks fab


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> love the stripes! great great dress!


Thanks phiphi, it fits great and is so comfy to wear!!



MrsHearnie said:


> I love the Ronaldos with the black & white. Looks fab


 Thank you MrsHearnie, I love black, white and red together.


----------



## megt10

Tonight heading to dinner and then Shul. My outfit is DVF Weslie dress, Nanette Lepore sweater, Valentino bag and No. Prive 120 Suede Square in Turquoise.


----------



## wannaprada

MrsHearnie said:
			
		

> Love all this. Totally stylish!


Thanks Mrs! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Tonight heading to dinner and then Shul. My outfit is DVF Weslie dress, Nanette Lepore sweater, Valentino bag and No. Prive 120 Suede Square in Turquoise.


Stylish as always!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Tonight heading to dinner and then Shul. My outfit is DVF Weslie dress, Nanette Lepore sweater, Valentino bag and No. Prive 120 Suede Square in Turquoise.



Gorgeous...as always.



beagly911 said:


> OOTD, couldn't decide which shoe to wear
> 
> Dress: Tahari by Arthur S. Lavine
> CL's: 1st pic Fuxia Eel Titi  2nd pic Dark Red Patent Rolando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so which ones did I wear to work????  Don't take too much from the first pic's smile (or lack there of!), DH snapped it before I was ready! haha



I love, love, love your stripes!!!!!!



dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!



You are WAY too hot.  I am genuinely jealous.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Tonight heading to dinner and then Shul. My outfit is DVF Weslie dress, Nanette Lepore sweater, Valentino bag and No. Prive 120 Suede Square in Turquoise.



Thats a beautiful combo! I especially love the dress your wearing. Its really pretty.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Mrs!
> 
> 
> Stylish as always!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thats a beautiful combo! I especially love the dress your wearing. Its really pretty.





cts900 said:


> Gorgeous...as always.
> 
> 
> 
> I love, love, love your stripes!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are WAY too hot.  I am genuinely jealous.



Thank you so much ladies.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Tonight heading to dinner and then Shul. My outfit is DVF Weslie dress, Nanette Lepore sweater, Valentino bag and No. Prive 120 Suede Square in Turquoise.



Love this Meg!! And of course I am in love with your Valentino bag---I wish I could buy a few more, I love how feminine they look. And your square Turq. No. Prive are gorgeoussssss!  



cts900 said:


> Gorgeous...as always.
> 
> 
> 
> I love, love, love your stripes!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are WAY too hot.  I am genuinely jealous.



Aww CTS--you are just to sweet girl.   Thank you. I work hard at it though---at least 3 times a week of boot camp class.  It seems like it took forever to lose all my pregnancy weight----I didn't lose it quickly like some women do.

I think YOU have a fab figure!!! You & beagly tie for the most weight loss!!!


----------



## cts900

dbeth said:


> Aww CTS--you are just to sweet girl.   Thank you. I work hard at it though---at least 3 times a week of boot camp class.  It seems like it took forever to lose all my pregnancy weight----I didn't lose it quickly like some women do.
> 
> I think YOU have a fab figure!!! You & beagly tie for the most weight loss!!!



Thanks, sweetie .


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Love this Meg!! And of course I am in love with your Valentino bag---I wish I could buy a few more, I love how feminine they look. And your square Turq. No. Prive are gorgeoussssss!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww CTS--you are just to sweet girl.   Thank you. I work hard at it though---at least 3 times a week of boot camp class.  It seems like it took forever to lose all my pregnancy weight----I didn't lose it quickly like some women do.
> 
> I think YOU have a fab figure!!! You & beagly tie for the most weight loss!!!



Thanks Beth I love the color of these shoes. The bag is just awesome, so soft and just the right size for going out. Of course it was you who got me interested in Valentino and I thank you


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Thanks Beth I love the color of these shoes. The bag is just awesome, so soft and just the right size for going out. Of course it was you who got me interested in Valentino and I thank you


----------



## megt10

Last night we went to our local dinner theatre. I wore my Yo Yo Zeppas. The dress is Roberto Cavalli and the belt is Hermes CDC.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Everyone on this thread looks fabulous! 

Here is what I wore this weekend. These are Simple Pumps 85mm in Framboise.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

hellokatiegirl said:


> Everyone on this thread looks fabulous!
> 
> Here is what I wore this weekend. These are Simple Pumps 85mm in Framboise.


 

The bag! Drool.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

today Im wearing Pigalle Plato


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Tonight heading to dinner and then Shul. My outfit is DVF Weslie dress, Nanette Lepore sweater, Valentino bag and No. Prive 120 Suede Square in Turquoise.


 So stylish and beautiful as usual meg!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Gorgeous...as always.
> 
> 
> 
> I love, love, love your stripes!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are WAY too hot. I am genuinely jealous.


Thank you cts, when I saw the dress on Nordies site I just had to have it!!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to our local dinner theatre. I wore my Yo Yo Zeppas. The dress is Roberto Cavalli and the belt is Hermes CDC.


 Rawr, you look incredible!!


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> Everyone on this thread looks fabulous!
> 
> Here is what I wore this weekend. These are Simple Pumps 85mm in Framboise.


 what a great light summer look hellokatiegirl!!


----------



## beagly911

CRISPEDROSA said:


> today Im wearing Pigalle Plato


Great outfit CRIS!!  I love the Pigalle Platos!!


----------



## Louboufan

CRISPEDROSA said:


> today Im wearing Pigalle Plato


Beautiful!


----------



## foosy

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> today Im wearing Pigalle Plato



Looks Great!
¡Viva España!


----------



## Jönathan

hellokatiegirl said:


> Everyone on this thread looks fabulous!
> 
> Here is what I wore this weekend. These are Simple Pumps 85mm in Framboise.



Super cute!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Rawr, you look incredible!!


 


beagly911 said:


> So stylish and beautiful as usual meg!


 Thank you so much Beagly.


----------



## megt10

hellokatiegirl said:


> Everyone on this thread looks fabulous!
> 
> Here is what I wore this weekend. These are Simple Pumps 85mm in Framboise.


 Your dress is so pretty and it looks great with the shoes.


CRISPEDROSA said:


> today Im wearing Pigalle Plato


 You look adorable.


----------



## legaldiva

I wore this to go out a few months ago ... I've been stock piling outfit pics!

GAP taupe leather jacket;
H&M skinny pants;
Black Mango Watersnake Biancas;
Chanel Timeless clutch.

2nd Pic: Bachelorette Party at a Baseball Game.
Zara cape; over
H&M coated gold sweater; &
J Brand Lovestory jeans;
Miss Marple peep toe pumps; and
LV mono pochette.


----------



## legaldiva

Now for my work bathroom pics ... our offices are under the county jail, so it's pretty rough.

Tahari black suit; with
grey tank; and
McQueen grey with navy skulls scarf;
Black suede VPs.


----------



## legaldiva

An afternoon shopping with my mom.

H&M drape-y top;
Uniqlo jeggings;
Nude patent Bilbao wedges;
LV MM Neverfull.


----------



## legaldiva

GAP white l/s;
H&M olive green shorts;
Fendi black patent Spy; 
Black patent Macarena wedges.


----------



## legaldiva

Denim Day!  All the judges at work but one were in favor of us wearing jeans for a Victims' Rights Day ... so this is my denim tribute.  It is a day remembering an Italian appellate court decision reversing a rape conviction because the victim's jeans were tight.  A driver's ed teacher took one of his students to a remote area and raped her in the car; he was convicted at trial, but the case was overturned on appeal.  The judges in that decision reasoned that the victim's jeans were so tight that there was no way they could have been removed without the her assistance meaning the sexual intercourse had to have been consensual.  Insane.  So, once a year we all wear denim to show our support for victims of sexual violence.  

Tahari beige blazer with a denim lapel pin; over
H&M denim shirt; and
GAP white tank;
GAP skinny cropped navy pinstriped pants; with 
leopard print belt; and
grenadine watersnake Altadamas.
Turquoise necklaces.

One of the cops caught me taking a pic!  Haha.  They already think I'm a little on the strange & vain side.


----------



## legaldiva

Forever 21 dress;
Ardoise python Biancas
Chanel Timeless clutch.

A colleague's wedding.


----------



## legaldiva

I almost forgot this one ...

Tahari blazer; over
H&M neon-ish green & yellow zig/zag dress; with
H&M scarf &
H&M peach necklace.
LV MM Neverfull & 
Nude Patent NPs.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

legaldiva said:


> Denim Day!  All the judges at work but one were in favor of us wearing jeans for a Victims' Rights Day ... so this is my denim tribute. It is a day remembering an *Italian appellate court decision reversing a rape conviction because the victim's jeans were tight.  A driver's ed teacher took one of his students to a remote area and raped her in the car; he was convicted at trial, but the case was overturned on appeal.  The judges in that decision reasoned that the victim's jeans were so tight that there was no way they could have been removed without the her assistance meaning the sexual intercourse had to have been consensual. * Insane.  So, once a year we all wear denim to show our support for victims of sexual violence.
> 
> Tahari beige blazer with a denim lapel pin; over
> H&M denim shirt; and
> GAP white tank;
> GAP skinny cropped navy pinstriped pants; with
> leopard print belt; and
> grenadine watersnake Altadamas.
> Turquoise necklaces.
> 
> One of the cops caught me taking a pic!  Haha.  They already think I'm a little on the strange & vain side.



All of your outfits are fab! And   to the bolded.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night we went to our local dinner theatre. I wore my Yo Yo Zeppas. The dress is Roberto Cavalli and the belt is Hermes CDC.



Hot mama!


----------



## wannaprada

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Everyone on this thread looks fabulous!
> 
> Here is what I wore this weekend. These are Simple Pumps 85mm in Framboise.






			
				CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> today Im wearing Pigalle Plato






			
				legaldiva said:
			
		

> I wore this to go out a few months ago ... I've been stock piling outfit pics!
> 
> GAP taupe leather jacket;
> H&M skinny pants;
> Black Mango Watersnake Biancas;
> Chanel Timeless clutch.
> 
> 2nd Pic: Bachelorette Party at a Baseball Game.
> Zara cape; over
> H&M coated gold sweater; &
> J Brand Lovestory jeans;
> Miss Marple peep toe pumps; and
> LV mono pochette.



Looking great ladies!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to our local dinner theatre. I wore my Yo Yo Zeppas. The dress is Roberto Cavalli and the belt is Hermes CDC.



So sexy meg! Wowza .


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to our local dinner theatre. I wore my Yo Yo Zeppas. The dress is Roberto Cavalli and the belt is Hermes CDC.



Beautiful outfit! Your dog is very cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> What stylish ladies we have in this forum! Looking good ladies! Here's my contribution, a crappy bathroom pic!  Shirt is Ralph Lauren, denim pencil skirt is JCrew, necklace/bracelet Tiffany's, watch Bulova and, of course, my Summerissima.



I love the combination! The heels look super sexy with the denim skirt on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!



Your dress is beautiful! I love your clutch!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CRISPEDROSA said:


> today Im wearing Pigalle Plato



Those are really cool jeans? Where are they from?


----------



## fumi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> today Im wearing Pigalle Plato



This is a great-looking summer outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CRISPEDROSA said:


> today Im wearing Pigalle Plato



Those are really cool jeans? Where are they from?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are really cool jeans? Where are they from?



They are from Zara,


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Hot mama!


 Thank you so much Wannaprada, even DH liked the dress and he doesn't care for animal print anything.


cts900 said:


> So sexy meg! Wowza .


Thank you so much C!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beautiful outfit! Your dog is very cute!


 Thanks Lavender, Beau was not happy that we were going out again.


----------



## megt10

legaldiva said:


> I wore this to go out a few months ago ... I've been stock piling outfit pics!
> 
> GAP taupe leather jacket;
> H&M skinny pants;
> Black Mango Watersnake Biancas;
> Chanel Timeless clutch.
> 
> 2nd Pic: Bachelorette Party at a Baseball Game.
> Zara cape; over
> H&M coated gold sweater; &
> J Brand Lovestory jeans;
> Miss Marple peep toe pumps; and
> LV mono pochette.


 


legaldiva said:


> Now for my work bathroom pics ... our offices are under the county jail, so it's pretty rough.
> 
> Tahari black suit; with
> grey tank; and
> McQueen grey with navy skulls scarf;
> Black suede VPs.


 


legaldiva said:


> An afternoon shopping with my mom.
> 
> H&M drape-y top;
> Uniqlo jeggings;
> Nude patent Bilbao wedges;
> LV MM Neverfull.


 


legaldiva said:


> GAP white l/s;
> H&M olive green shorts;
> Fendi black patent Spy;
> Black patent Macarena wedges.


 


legaldiva said:


> Denim Day! All the judges at work but one were in favor of us wearing jeans for a Victims' Rights Day ... so this is my denim tribute. It is a day remembering an Italian appellate court decision reversing a rape conviction because the victim's jeans were tight. A driver's ed teacher took one of his students to a remote area and raped her in the car; he was convicted at trial, but the case was overturned on appeal. The judges in that decision reasoned that the victim's jeans were so tight that there was no way they could have been removed without the her assistance meaning the sexual intercourse had to have been consensual. Insane. So, once a year we all wear denim to show our support for victims of sexual violence.
> 
> Tahari beige blazer with a denim lapel pin; over
> H&M denim shirt; and
> GAP white tank;
> GAP skinny cropped navy pinstriped pants; with
> leopard print belt; and
> grenadine watersnake Altadamas.
> Turquoise necklaces.
> 
> One of the cops caught me taking a pic! Haha. They already think I'm a little on the strange & vain side.


 


legaldiva said:


> Forever 21 dress;
> Ardoise python Biancas
> Chanel Timeless clutch.
> 
> A colleague's wedding.


 


legaldiva said:


> I almost forgot this one ...
> 
> Tahari blazer; over
> H&M neon-ish green & yellow zig/zag dress; with
> H&M scarf &
> H&M peach necklace.
> LV MM Neverfull &
> Nude Patent NPs.


 Great looks Legal.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to our local dinner theatre. I wore my Yo Yo Zeppas. The dress is Roberto Cavalli and the belt is Hermes CDC.


Whoaaa Meg!!   Looking pretty hot there! I knew that was a RC dress as soon as I saw it.   Sigh, maybe one day. 



hellokatiegirl said:


> Everyone on this thread looks fabulous!
> 
> Here is what I wore this weekend. These are Simple Pumps 85mm in Framboise.



Oh you look so adorable!!! Love this look!!



legaldiva said:


> I almost forgot this one ...
> 
> Tahari blazer; over
> H&M neon-ish green & yellow zig/zag dress; with
> H&M scarf &
> H&M peach necklace.
> LV MM Neverfull &
> Nude Patent NPs.



Great outfits! This is one of my favs---very cute!!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Your dress is beautiful! I love your clutch!



Thanks lavender!!!   Me too---it is so sparkly & purple is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Louboufan

legaldiva said:


> I wore this to go out a few months ago ... I've been stock piling outfit pics!
> 
> GAP taupe leather jacket;
> H&M skinny pants;
> Black Mango Watersnake Biancas;
> Chanel Timeless clutch.
> 
> 2nd Pic: Bachelorette Party at a Baseball Game.
> Zara cape; over
> H&M coated gold sweater; &
> J Brand Lovestory jeans;
> Miss Marple peep toe pumps; and
> LV mono pochette.


Pretty!


----------



## Louboufan

legaldiva said:


> GAP white l/s;
> H&M olive green shorts;
> Fendi black patent Spy;
> Black patent Macarena wedges.[/QUOTE
> Nice!


----------



## Dianabanana12

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my DH this past weekend. Amanda Uprichard dress, Marc Jacobs purple crystal clutch & my beautiful purple suede VP--love this color!!



  you look SO HOT in that outfit!!! I LOVE the dress I LOVE the Clutch I LOVE the VP's I LOVE your hair lol its all so perfect together!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*CL's SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Python Fairy Tale *

worn with *Roland Mouret SS12 Herbert Wool Dress in Cream/Red*


----------



## floridasun8

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL's SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Python Fairy Tale *
> 
> worn with *Roland Mouret SS12 Herbert Wool Dress in Cream/Red*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780046
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780047
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780048



SOOOOO Gorgeous!  Great pics!!


----------



## stilly

legaldiva said:


> I almost forgot this one ...
> 
> Tahari blazer; over
> H&M neon-ish green & yellow zig/zag dress; with
> H&M scarf &
> H&M peach necklace.
> LV MM Neverfull &
> Nude Patent NPs.


 
I love all your outfits *legaldiva*!!!
Your style is amazing!!!


----------



## fumi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL's SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Python Fairy Tale *
> 
> worn with *Roland Mouret SS12 Herbert Wool Dress in Cream/Red*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780046
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780047
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780048



Yay you look fabulous! Did you actually wear them out? I find the Lady Peep hard to walk in


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL's SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Python Fairy Tale *
> 
> worn with *Roland Mouret SS12 Herbert Wool Dress in Cream/Red*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780046
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780047
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780048



You are so gorgeous CEC! Your dress is TDF.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Whoaaa Meg!!   Looking pretty hot there! I knew that was a RC dress as soon as I saw it.   Sigh, maybe one day.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you look so adorable!!! Love this look!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfits! This is one of my favs---very cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks lavender!!!   Me too---it is so sparkly & purple is one of my favorite colors.


Thanks Beth, I got the dress during NAP clearance sale last year. On clearance it wasn't any more expensive than DVF.


----------



## dbeth

Dianabanana12 said:


> you look SO HOT in that outfit!!! I LOVE the dress I LOVE the Clutch I LOVE the VP's I LOVE your hair lol its all so perfect together!!!



Lol! Aww, thanks Diana!! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL's SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Python Fairy Tale *
> 
> worn with *Roland Mouret SS12 Herbert Wool Dress in Cream/Red*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780046
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780047
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780048



Whoa CEC! These might be my favorite mod pics of you so far!! Woman, you are gorgeousssss! You should be a model.


----------



## beagly911

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL's SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Python Fairy Tale *
> 
> worn with *Roland Mouret SS12 Herbert Wool Dress in Cream/Red*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780046
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780047
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780048


CEC you look stunning!!  You take my beathe away!!!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> CEC you look stunning!!  You take my beathe away!!!



Doesn't she?!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL's SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Python Fairy Tale *
> 
> worn with *Roland Mouret SS12 Herbert Wool Dress in Cream/Red*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780046
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780047
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780048




Your outfit is gorgeous!! I love love the heels!!


----------



## 9distelle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL's SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Python Fairy Tale *
> 
> worn with *Roland Mouret SS12 Herbert Wool Dress in Cream/Red*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780046
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780047
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780048


Great outfit & you wear LPs beautifully!!


----------



## martinaa

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL's SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Python Fairy Tale *
> 
> worn with *Roland Mouret SS12 Herbert Wool Dress in Cream/Red*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780046
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780047
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780048


 
I always love your outfits!! You look great!


----------



## Elsie87

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL's SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Python Fairy Tale *
> 
> worn with *Roland Mouret SS12 Herbert Wool Dress in Cream/Red*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780046
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780047
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780048


 
You look absolutely, positively STUNNING *Cec*!


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL's SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Python Fairy Tale *
> 
> worn with *Roland Mouret SS12 Herbert Wool Dress in Cream/Red*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780046
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780047
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780048


Fabulous look again, and those heels, can you actually walk in those - what are they 150-160?


----------



## cts900

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL's SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Python Fairy Tale *
> 
> worn with *Roland Mouret SS12 Herbert Wool Dress in Cream/Red*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780046
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780047
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780048



You are a vision.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL's SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Python Fairy Tale *
> 
> worn with *Roland Mouret SS12 Herbert Wool Dress in Cream/Red*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780046
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780047
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780048



What a gorgeous outfit! Very classic and chic!



dbeth said:


> Oh you look so adorable!!! Love this look!!





beagly911 said:


> what a great light summer look hellokatiegirl!!






			
				Jönathan;22274312 said:
			
		

> Super cute!





megt10 said:


> Your dress is so pretty and it looks great with the shoes.
> 
> You look adorable.





Loubiwhirl_ said:


> The bag! Drool.



Thanks everyone! You are all so sweet on this forum! Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> CL's SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Python Fairy Tale
> 
> worn with Roland Mouret SS12 Herbert Wool Dress in Cream/Red



What a fantastic outfit! You have such great style!


----------



## PetitColibri

hellokatiegirl said:


> Everyone on this thread looks fabulous!
> 
> Here is what I wore this weekend. These are Simple Pumps 85mm in Framboise.



adorable ! love the dress with these shoes ! lovely color 




CRISPEDROSA said:


> today Im wearing Pigalle Plato



you look stunning !


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL's SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Python Fairy Tale *
> 
> worn with *Roland Mouret SS12 Herbert Wool Dress in Cream/Red*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780046
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780047
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780048


Sooo Stylish


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Sooo Stylish





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Your outfit is gorgeous!! I love love the heels!!





9distelle said:


> Great outfit & you wear LPs beautifully!!





martinaa said:


> I always love your outfits!! You look great!





Elsie87 said:


> You look absolutely, positively STUNNING *Cec*!





cts900 said:


> You are a vision.





hellokatiegirl said:


> What a gorgeous outfit! Very classic and chic!
> Thanks everyone! You are all so sweet on this forum! Sorry if I missed anyone!





wannaprada said:


> What a fantastic outfit! You have such great style!





floridasun8 said:


> SOOOOO Gorgeous!  Great pics!!





megt10 said:


> You are so gorgeous CEC! Your dress is TDF.



Thank you so kindly everyone! You ladies all inspire me greatly with your outfits and shoes! Happy Independence Day for those of you in the States


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dbeth said:


> Doesn't she?!



Oh dbeth! you are too kind to me - thank you as always! 



Kayapo97 said:


> Fabulous look again, and those heels, can you actually walk in those - what are they 150-160?



Thank you Kayapo, well... as I said to Fumi above, no I can't really walk comfortably in them  And yes, they're 150s. They 160s are insane. Never mind the walking, just looking at them hurts my eyes lol



fumi said:


> Yay you look fabulous! Did you actually wear them out? I find the Lady Peep hard to walk in



Thanks Fumi!
Actually.... no  I don't like LPs cuz I can't walk fast enough in them and I'm a fast walker in general lol... I only got them cuz I thought the Mandarin Red Fairy Tale would only be available in the LP when they just came out.
How about your Biancas? How are they doing?



beagly911 said:


> CEC you look stunning!!  You take my beathe away!!!



Thank you Beagly! You're always so sweet to me!


----------



## fumi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks Fumi!
> Actually.... no  I don't like LPs cuz I can't walk fast enough in them and I'm a fast walker in general lol... I only got them cuz I thought the Mandarin Red Fairy Tale would only be available in the LP when they just came out.
> How about your Biancas? How are they doing?



Lol I know exactly what you mean- I'm a fast walker too so it can extremely frustrating walking in heels since they slow me down. 
So far I am loving my Biancas! I cannot stop looking at the beautiful skin. Unfortunately, I've only worn them once so far since I've been traveling a lot this summer and only pack my basic shoes


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

fumi said:
			
		

> Lol I know exactly what you mean- I'm a fast walker too so it can extremely frustrating walking in heels since they slow me down.
> So far I am loving my Biancas! I cannot stop looking at the beautiful skin. Unfortunately, I've only worn them once so far since I've been traveling a lot this summer and only pack my basic shoes



That's why I dont wear heels! Lol takes so long to get everywhere and have to be so careful where you put your feet but I like to tell myself I'm protecting rather than wasting my investments


----------



## megt10

Yesterday went to a thing for the 4th and wore my Bambou Watersnake shoes.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fumi said:


> Lol I know exactly what you mean- I'm a fast walker too so it can extremely frustrating walking in heels since they slow me down.
> So far I am loving my Biancas! I cannot stop looking at the beautiful skin. Unfortunately, I've only worn them once so far since I've been traveling a lot this summer and only pack my basic shoes



haha yeah, my friends always used to make fun of me saying that I speed walk and run to class and I'm still the same now. I always tell myself, if I can't run in heels, then don't wear them lol.
Oh it's that you're on vacation and get some time to relax! The shoes will be there waiting for you to wear them once you get back home


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> Yesterday went to a thing for the 4th and wore my Bambou Watersnake shoes.



love the Bambou on you Megs!!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterday went to a thing for the 4th and wore my Bambou Watersnake shoes.


 The Bambou are fantastic!!  Love the color and they are perfect with your dress!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Yesterday went to a thing for the 4th and wore my Bambou Watersnake shoes.




Perfection Meg!!! I love this DVF print and the bambou watersnakes are gorgeous!


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> Yesterday went to a thing for the 4th and wore my Bambou Watersnake shoes.



Bambou The colour is great! The DvF dresses always look great on you!


----------



## jeNYC

These are my bday outfits for July 4th.  And this is also what happened @ the end of my bday night to my patent VPs.  So sad


----------



## Louboufan

jeNYC said:


> These are my bday outfits for July 4th.  And this is also what happened @ the end of my bday night to my patent VPs.  So sad


Happy belated birthday! Wow you look gorgeous!


----------



## Jönathan

jeNYC said:


> These are my bday outfits for July 4th.  And this is also what happened @ the end of my bday night to my patent VPs.  So sad


Happy belated Birthday! You looked gorgeous! So sad that your heel got damaged.


----------



## heiress-ox

jeNYC said:


> These are my bday outfits for July 4th.  And this is also what happened @ the end of my bday night to my patent VPs.  So sad



happy belated birthday  you look fantastic in both outfits - i especially love the high-low skirt, i've been looking for one too! sorry to see your VPs are damaged (what happened to them?) - but since you're in NYC & the damage doesn't look that bad i'm 99% sure that the Leather Spa would be able to patch them up as good as new!


----------



## beagly911

jeNYC said:


> These are my bday outfits for July 4th. And this is also what happened @ the end of my bday night to my patent VPs. So sad


 Happy Birthday!  You look fabulous!!  I'm sure that you can get your VP fixed up good as new!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

PetitColibri said:


> adorable ! love the dress with these shoes ! lovely color



Thank you! 



megt10 said:


> Yesterday went to a thing for the 4th and wore my Bambou Watersnake shoes.



I love your dress! The print is really great! Perfect outfit for the 4th!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday went to a thing for the 4th and wore my Bambou Watersnake shoes.


I'm sure you were the best dressed women there! Another great outfit!




			
				jeNYC said:
			
		

> These are my bday outfits for July 4th.  And this is also what happened @ the end of my bday night to my patent VPs.  So sad



Happy Belated! You looked great! I actually damaged a heel like that (the heel of my CL Luly pump went right through a floor vent!) and Leather Spa was able to repair. You can't even tell it was damaged! Definitely take your shoe there. Good luck!


----------



## kham

jeNYC said:


> These are my bday outfits for July 4th.  And this is also what happened @ the end of my bday night to my patent VPs.  So sad



Happy Birthday!! You look great!! Sorry about your shoes!!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Yesterday went to a thing for the 4th and wore my Bambou Watersnake shoes.


 
Love the dress and Bambous *meg*!!!


----------



## stilly

jeNYC said:


> These are my bday outfits for July 4th. And this is also what happened @ the end of my bday night to my patent VPs. So sad


 
Love the dresses and VPs!!! Happy B-Day!!!


----------



## sammix3

jeNYC said:


> These are my bday outfits for July 4th.  And this is also what happened @ the end of my bday night to my patent VPs.  So sad



Love both of your outfits!  You look amazing!  Sorry about the heels but I'm sure that will be an easy fix.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Yesterday went to a thing for the 4th and wore my Bambou Watersnake shoes.



Love the richness of the blue on the Bambous!  And of course I'm a fan of the DVF wrap too


----------



## surlygirl

legaldiva said:


> I wore this to go out a few months ago ... I've been stock piling outfit pics!
> 
> GAP taupe leather jacket;
> H&M skinny pants;
> Black Mango Watersnake Biancas;
> Chanel Timeless clutch.
> 
> 2nd Pic: Bachelorette Party at a Baseball Game.
> Zara cape; over
> H&M coated gold sweater; &
> J Brand Lovestory jeans;
> Miss Marple peep toe pumps; and
> LV mono pochette.





legaldiva said:


> Forever 21 dress;
> Ardoise python Biancas
> Chanel Timeless clutch.
> 
> A colleague's wedding.



love your style, *legal*! the first outfit (all black w/leather jacket) and this wedding look may be my favs of this batch. gorgeous and effortless! stockpile more pics!


----------



## Elsie87

megt10 said:


> Yesterday went to a thing for the 4th and wore my Bambou Watersnake shoes.


 
Stunning as always, *Meg*! You are rocking those Bambous!!!



jeNYC said:


> These are my bday outfits for July 4th. And this is also what happened @ the end of my bday night to my patent VPs. So sad


 
You look great! Sorry to hear about your VPs...


----------



## Elsie87

Black nappa Lillians for today:












More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> love the Bambou on you Megs!!!


 


beagly911 said:


> The Bambou are fantastic!! Love the color and they are perfect with your dress!


 


dbeth said:


> Perfection Meg!!! I love this DVF print and the bambou watersnakes are gorgeous!


 


martinaa said:


> Bambou The colour is great! The DvF dresses always look great on you!


 


hellokatiegirl said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your dress! The print is really great! Perfect outfit for the 4th!


 


wannaprada said:


> I'm sure you were the best dressed women there! Another great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Belated! You looked great! I actually damaged a heel like that (the heel of my CL Luly pump went right through a floor vent!) and Leather Spa was able to repair. You can't even tell it was damaged! Definitely take your shoe there. Good luck!


 


stilly said:


> Love the dress and Bambous *meg*!!!


 


sammix3 said:


> Love the richness of the blue on the Bambous! And of course I'm a fan of the DVF wrap too


 


Elsie87 said:


> Stunning as always, *Meg*! You are rocking those Bambous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great! Sorry to hear about your VPs...


 Wow, thank you all so much for your super nice comments. I really do appreciate it.


Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Running to your blog. Tou look fantastic Elsie.


----------



## megt10

jeNYC said:


> These are my bday outfits for July 4th. And this is also what happened @ the end of my bday night to my patent VPs. So sad


 Happy Birthday Jen. You look gorgeous and I am so sorry about your heel. I am sure a good cobbler can fix it.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I wore my electric blue python simples today


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Great look Elsie, love your Lillians


----------



## beagly911

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I wore my electric blue python simples today


 Lovely!


----------



## wannaprada

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Black nappa Lillians for today:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!







			
				Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> I wore my electric blue python simples today



Absolutely love both outfits ladies!! 
Here is a crappy work bathroom pic of me and a pic that makes me look totally fat, where I am in my Summerissima with a top, cardi and pant all from J Crew.  Happy Friday!


----------



## Jönathan

wannaprada said:


> Absolutely love both outfits ladies!!
> Here is a crappy work bathroom pic of me and a pic that makes me look totally fat, where I am in my Summerissima with a top, cardi and pant all from J Crew.  Happy Friday!



Nice outfit! I like the pop of color from the Summerissima's!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

wannaprada said:


> Absolutely love both outfits ladies!!
> Here is a crappy work bathroom pic of me and a pic that makes me look totally fat, where I am in my Summerissima with a top, cardi and pant all from J Crew.  Happy Friday!



Love how you rock in these shoes!! Beautiful!


----------



## dbeth

jeNYC said:


> These are my bday outfits for July 4th.  And this is also what happened @ the end of my bday night to my patent VPs.  So sad



You look gorgeous in both dresses, especially the 1st one! Sorry about the heel on your shoe.   Maybe a cobbler can fix it?

Oh and Happy Belated Birthday! artyhat:



Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



You look so cute Elsie!! Love the black Lillians on you.



Brasilian_Babe said:


> I wore my electric blue python simples today



Wow, the print on your dress is TDF! And paired with the blue simples and that amazing necklace--perfection! 



wannaprada said:


> Absolutely love both outfits ladies!!
> Here is a crappy work bathroom pic of me and a pic that makes me look totally fat, where I am in my Summerissima with a top, cardi and pant all from J Crew.  Happy Friday!



Woman, you don't look fat in that pic!  Lol! But I know what you mean, some pics you feel like you look heavier than what you really are.  The Summerissimas really do look great on you wanna! So glad you scored them!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Absolutely love both outfits ladies!!
> Here is a crappy work bathroom pic of me and a pic that makes me look totally fat, where I am in my Summerissima with a top, cardi and pant all from J Crew.  Happy Friday!


 You look terrific!!!  Love the Summerissima,


----------



## wannaprada

Jönathan;22307605 said:
			
		

> Nice outfit! I like the pop of color from the Summerissima's!


 Thanks Jonathan!


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love how you rock in these shoes!! Beautiful!


 Thanks so much!  I live in NYS where the summer doesn't last long so I figure I better get all the wear I can out of these things before winter hits!  



dbeth said:


> Woman, you don't look fat in that pic!  Lol! But I know what you mean, some pics you feel like you look heavier than what you really are. The Summerissimas really do look great on you wanna! So glad you scored them!


Awe thanks sweetie!  



beagly911 said:


> You look terrific!!! Love the Summerissima,


 Thanks so much Beagly!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Absolutely love both outfits ladies!!
> Here is a crappy work bathroom pic of me and a pic that makes me look totally fat, where I am in my Summerissima with a top, cardi and pant all from J Crew.  Happy Friday!


 You look fabulous Wannaprada! I love these shoes and they look great on you.


----------



## megt10

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I wore my electric blue python simples today


 Love the outfit and the shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Beauty 100 with a DVF dress and Ferragamo bag.


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Beauty 100 with a DVF dress and Ferragamo bag.



Again lovely as always Meg!!!
Those CL's are sooooo cute!
I just got back from Paris and I bought new CL's
I will reveal them later


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Again lovely as always Meg!!!
> Those CL's are sooooo cute!
> I just got back from Paris and I bought new CL's
> I will reveal them later


 Thank you D, I can't wait to see your new shoes .


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> You look fabulous Wannaprada! I love these shoes and they look great on you.






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Beauty 100 with a DVF dress and Ferragamo bag.



Thanks Megt and I love the DVF dress! Lovely color.


----------



## d00rvm

Dear CL lovers! I just got back from Paris And I bought new CL's!!! Who is up for a reveallllll?!


----------



## wannaprada

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Dear CL lovers! I just got back from Paris And I bought new CL's!!! Who is up for a reveallllll?!


I am!


----------



## AEGIS

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I wore my electric blue python simples today




so beautiful!



Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



super cute!



wannaprada said:


> Absolutely love both outfits ladies!!
> Here is a crappy work bathroom pic of me and a pic that makes me look totally fat, where I am in my Summerissima with a top, cardi and pant all from J Crew.  Happy Friday!




love the pop!




megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Beauty 100 with a DVF dress and Ferragamo bag.



that shoe is so precious



jeNYC said:


> These are my bday outfits for July 4th.  And this is also what happened @ the end of my bday night to my patent VPs.  So sad



great bday looks!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday went to a thing for the 4th and wore my Bambou Watersnake shoes.




hey you're back in high heels! does that mean your knee is better? if so--yay!!


----------



## d00rvm

So! Time for a reveal! Since everybody is posting their lovely CL heels I decided to rumble it up in this post!!! I went to Paris for a few days with my lovely boyfriend to do some shopping and eat tons of macarons Buttttt; I also visited the CL shop! I went in for new heels, didn't matter what model or color, just wanted new heels! But since I'm also a big sneaker fan (especially Lanvin Sneakers) I saw these babies in de CL store and couldn't resist them


















I wore the sneakers yesterday, so please don't mind the dirty red soles


----------



## d00rvm

I'm leaving now to meet my girlfriends downtown for a drink on the terrace wearing:
My brand new sneakerssss
My recently purchased Celine motorcycle jacket and Phantom croc bag, a Dolce & Gabbana stretch pants and a purple YSL t-shirt!
Happy weekend dear CL lovers!


----------



## wannaprada

d00rvm said:
			
		

> I'm leaving now to meet my girlfriends downtown for a drink on the terrace wearing:
> My brand new sneakerssss
> My recently purchased Celine motorcycle jacket and Phantom croc bag, a Dolce & Gabbana stretch pants and a purple YSL t-shirt!
> Happy weekend dear CL lovers!



Cute outfit!


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> I'm leaving now to meet my girlfriends downtown for a drink on the terrace wearing:
> My brand new sneakerssss
> My recently purchased Celine motorcycle jacket and Phantom croc bag, a Dolce & Gabbana stretch pants and a purple YSL t-shirt!
> Happy weekend dear CL lovers!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1785489


 Adorable and Chic!


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the pop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that shoe is so precious
> 
> 
> 
> great bday looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey you're back in high heels! does that mean your knee is better? if so--yay!!


 Yes, my knee is better and so happy to be back in heels .


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Beauty 100 with a DVF dress and Ferragamo bag.


 Gorgeous meg!!  I like the Ferragamo bag!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Beauty 100 with a DVF dress and Ferragamo bag.



So feminine and dainty.  Lovely meg!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

d00rvm said:
			
		

> So! Time for a reveal! Since everybody is posting their lovely CL heels I decided to rumble it up in this post!!! I went to Paris for a few days with my lovely boyfriend to do some shopping and eat tons of macarons Buttttt; I also visited the CL shop! I went in for new heels, didn't matter what model or color, just wanted new heels! But since I'm also a big sneaker fan (especially Lanvin Sneakers) I saw these babies in de CL store and couldn't resist them
> 
> I wore the sneakers yesterday, so please don't mind the dirty red soles



Aah they're gorgeous, are they suede or nubuck? Suck a luxurious contrast with the shiny spikes!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

d00rvm said:


> I'm leaving now to meet my girlfriends downtown for a drink on the terrace wearing:
> My brand new sneakerssss
> My recently purchased Celine motorcycle jacket and Phantom croc bag, a Dolce & Gabbana stretch pants and a purple YSL t-shirt!
> Happy weekend dear CL lovers!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1785489



Love the casual chicness! You're totally rocking those shoes! 



wannaprada said:


> Absolutely love both outfits ladies!!
> Here is a crappy work bathroom pic of me and a pic that makes me look totally fat, where I am in my Summerissima with a top, cardi and pant all from J Crew.  Happy Friday!



Love the simplicity of the black outfit and the pop of red/white from your shoes! gorgeous! 



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Beauty 100 with a DVF dress and Ferragamo bag.



So feminine and pretty! 



Brasilian_Babe said:


> I wore my electric blue python simples today



Oooh that's a beautiful array of royal blue tones! 



Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Always love your outfits Elsie, especially that blazer


----------



## stilly

Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillians for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 
Love the outfit and Lillians *Elsie*!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I wore my electric blue python simples today



Nice outfit!!! I love the electric blue on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jeNYC said:


> These are my bday outfits for July 4th.  And this is also what happened @ the end of my bday night to my patent VPs.  So sad



Very nice outfits! I'm sorry for your Louboutins. It happened to my fetishas however I took them to my cobbler and they did a spanking good job on fixing my heel.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous meg!!  I like the Ferragamo bag!


Thank you dear Beagly. I have 3 different versions of this bag. It holds everything yet still can go from day to evening.



cts900 said:


> So feminine and dainty.  Lovely meg!


thank you so much CTS, I love the style of this dress.


CEC.LV4eva said:


> Love the casual chicness! You're totally rocking those shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the simplicity of the black outfit and the pop of red/white from your shoes! gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> So feminine and pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh that's a beautiful array of royal blue tones!
> 
> 
> 
> Always love your outfits Elsie, especially that blazer


Aww, thank you so much CEC!


----------



## carlinha

hello ladies, everybody looks amazing!  

been a while, but took my Isoldes out for a spin last night and had to share


----------



## kham

carlinha said:
			
		

> hello ladies, everybody looks amazing!
> 
> been a while, but took my Isoldes out for a spin last night and had to share



You look beautiful!!


----------



## Kayapo97

carlinha said:


> hello ladies, everybody looks amazing!
> 
> been a while, but took my Isoldes out for a spin last night and had to share


wow, you look amazing, love the dress but your eyes are drawn to those shoes. I bet they drew quite a bit of attention, hope you had a lovely night.


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> hello ladies, everybody looks amazing!
> 
> been a while, but took my Isoldes out for a spin last night and had to share




lol the sun used to block your face is appropriate with such a sunny outfit.  love the look


----------



## megt10

carlinha said:


> hello ladies, everybody looks amazing!
> 
> been a while, but took my Isoldes out for a spin last night and had to share


 Wow, stunning shoes and dress. You look great.


----------



## soleilbrun

carlinha said:


> hello ladies, everybody looks amazing!
> 
> been a while, but took my Isoldes out for a spin last night and had to share


 
I love everything!


----------



## Flip88

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> I wore my electric blue python simples today



Fabulous


----------



## heiress-ox

carlinha said:


> hello ladies, everybody looks amazing!
> 
> been a while, but took my Isoldes out for a spin last night and had to share



 absolutely amazing - your outfits are always so well put together!


----------



## beagly911

carlinha said:


> hello ladies, everybody looks amazing!
> 
> been a while, but took my Isoldes out for a spin last night and had to share


 Carlinha, you look absoluetly stunning!


----------



## martinaa

carlinha said:


> hello ladies, everybody looks amazing!
> 
> been a while, but took my Isoldes out for a spin last night and had to share



So summer! Beautiful!!


----------



## cts900

carlinha said:


> hello ladies, everybody looks amazing!
> 
> been a while, but took my Isoldes out for a spin last night and had to share



Goodness gracious...look who brought the sunshine in!  Gorgeous, as _always_.


----------



## brittany729

carlinha said:


> hello ladies, everybody looks amazing!
> 
> been a while, but took my Isoldes out for a spin last night and had to share


 Beautiful!


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> love the pop!






			
				CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Love the simplicity of the black outfit and the pop of red/white from your shoes! gorgeous!


Thanks ladies!




			
				carlinha said:
			
		

> hello ladies, everybody looks amazing!
> 
> been a while, but took my Isoldes out for a spin last night and had to share



Love that dress!


----------



## agalarowicz

carlinha said:


> hello ladies, everybody looks amazing!
> 
> been a while, but took my Isoldes out for a spin last night and had to share


omg i keep staring at these shoes!


----------



## brittany729

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Beauty 100 with a DVF dress and Ferragamo bag.


You look great!


----------



## brittany729

wannaprada said:


> Absolutely love both outfits ladies!!
> Here is a crappy work bathroom pic of me and a pic that makes me look totally fat, where I am in my Summerissima with a top, cardi and pant all from J Crew.  Happy Friday!


Love the look!


----------



## wannaprada

brittany729 said:
			
		

> Love the look!



Thanks Britt!


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> lol the sun used to block your face is appropriate with such a sunny outfit.  love the look



awww thanks so much *aegis* 



megt10 said:


> Wow, stunning shoes and dress. You look great.



thank you *meg*!



soleilbrun said:


> I love everything!



thanks *soleilbrun*!



heiress-ox said:


> absolutely amazing - your outfits are always so well put together!



thank you *heiress-ox*! 



beagly911 said:


> Carlinha, you look absoluetly stunning!



thank you *beagly*!



martinaa said:


> So summer! Beautiful!!



thanks *martinaa*!  yes yellow is so summery!



cts900 said:


> Goodness gracious...look who brought the sunshine in!  Gorgeous, as _always_.



thanks so much *cts*, miss you 



brittany729 said:


> Beautiful!



thanks *brittany*!



wannaprada said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that dress!



thank you *wannaprada*!



agalarowicz said:


> omg i keep staring at these shoes!



thank you agalarowicz... yes i understand the feeling because i keep staring at them too   one of my absolute faves


----------



## carlinha

kham said:


> You look beautiful!!



thank you *kham*!



Kayapo97 said:


> wow, you look amazing, love the dress but your eyes are drawn to those shoes. I bet they drew quite a bit of attention, hope you had a lovely night.



thanks so much *kayapo*!  yes everyone was blatantly staring, turning, pointing at my shoes (don't know if it was out of awe/admiration or disgust ) i know they are a bit "out there" for some people... but to me, they're one of the most amazing pairs i own


----------



## megt10

brittany729 said:


> You look great!


 Thanks so much Brittany!


----------



## fumi

carlinha said:


> hello ladies, everybody looks amazing!
> 
> been a while, but took my Isoldes out for a spin last night and had to share



This is such a great summer party outfit!  I love the color and fit of the dress. And of course, those shoes are absolutely TDF! You must've been turning heads all night long!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Black nappa Lillians for today:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love the look!! 




			
				Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> I wore my electric blue python simples today



Love the touches of blue... what a nice, cohesive look!! 




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Absolutely love both outfits ladies!!
> Here is a crappy work bathroom pic of me and a pic that makes me look totally fat, where I am in my Summerissima with a top, cardi and pant all from J Crew.  Happy Friday!



You look great!!!  Please, there's no fat, woman! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Beauty 100 with a DVF dress and Ferragamo bag.



You look fab!!  Love the dress and bag (and CLs)!! 




			
				d00rvm said:
			
		

> I'm leaving now to meet my girlfriends downtown for a drink on the terrace wearing:
> My brand new sneakerssss
> My recently purchased Celine motorcycle jacket and Phantom croc bag, a Dolce & Gabbana stretch pants and a purple YSL t-shirt!
> Happy weekend dear CL lovers!



What a fab look!  Love it!! 




			
				carlinha said:
			
		

> hello ladies, everybody looks amazing!
> 
> been a while, but took my Isoldes out for a spin last night and had to share



Wow, what a knockout look... those Isoldes, phew!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Stuck at a boring wedding!  In a sari, tons of bangles (sparkles make me happy!), the prettiest diamond necklace borrowed from my mom, my Chanel beige clair medium flap with gold h/w and my beloved platine glitter NPs!


----------



## kham

fieryfashionist said:


> Stuck at a boring wedding!  In a sari, tons of bangles (sparkles make me happy!), the prettiest diamond necklace borrowed from my mom, my Chanel beige clair medium flap with gold h/w and my beloved platine glitter NPs!



Very Pretty!!! I love everything about this!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

fieryfashionist said:


> Stuck at a boring wedding!  In a sari, tons of bangles (sparkles make me happy!), the prettiest diamond necklace borrowed from my mom, my Chanel beige clair medium flap with gold h/w and my beloved platine glitter NPs!



You look fab! I love everything you are wearing!


----------



## fieryfashionist

kham said:
			
		

> Very Pretty!!! I love everything about this!



Thank you so much!! 




			
				CuTe_ClAsSy said:
			
		

> You look fab! I love everything you are wearing!



Aww, thanks so much!!   I'm beyond bored and these kids are 23, to boot.  So depressing, ugh.


----------



## cts900

fieryfashionist said:


> Stuck at a boring wedding!  In a sari, tons of bangles (sparkles make me happy!), the prettiest diamond necklace borrowed from my mom, my Chanel beige clair medium flap with gold h/w and my beloved platine glitter NPs!



This color combination is exquisite. You blow me away. Gorgeous! Just keep taking trips to the restroom mirror to marvel at your beauty!


----------



## beagly911

fieryfashionist said:


> Stuck at a boring wedding! In a sari, tons of bangles (sparkles make me happy!), the prettiest diamond necklace borrowed from my mom, my Chanel beige clair medium flap with gold h/w and my beloved platine glitter NPs!


 You look beautiful!!


----------



## wannaprada

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> You look great!!!  Please, there's no fat, woman!



Thanks Fiery, you're too kind! 




			
				fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Stuck at a boring wedding!  In a sari, tons of bangles (sparkles make me happy!), the prettiest diamond necklace borrowed from my mom, my Chanel beige clair medium flap with gold h/w and my beloved platine glitter NPs!


The wedding may be boring, but your outfit is NOT! You look beautiful!


----------



## fumi

fieryfashionist said:


> Stuck at a boring wedding!  In a sari, tons of bangles (sparkles make me happy!), the prettiest diamond necklace borrowed from my mom, my Chanel beige clair medium flap with gold h/w and my beloved platine glitter NPs!



I love your outfit! Your clothes are so colorful and your shoes are so sparkly!


----------



## brittany729

fieryfashionist said:


> Stuck at a boring wedding!  In a sari, tons of bangles (sparkles make me happy!), the prettiest diamond necklace borrowed from my mom, my Chanel beige clair medium flap with gold h/w and my beloved platine glitter NPs!


The wedding may be boring, but your sari is Fabulous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

cts900 said:
			
		

> This color combination is exquisite. You blow me away. Gorgeous! Just keep taking trips to the restroom mirror to marvel at your beauty!



You are always so sweet, my friend!   Haha, aww, I dunno about that, but at least my cousins are here, so that's making the time crawl by a lil less slowly! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> You look beautiful!!



Aww, thank you!! 




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks Fiery, you're too kind!
> 
> The wedding may be boring, but your outfit is NOT! You look beautiful!



You're welcome!   It's sooo boring, but I'm hoping my outfit isn't (although Indian outfits in general are colorful and uplifting)... thanks so much! 




			
				fumi said:
			
		

> I love your outfit! Your clothes are so colorful and your shoes are so sparkly!



Aww, thanks so much!!   I've been going through an emotionally trying time, and sparkly things (bangles, necklace and definitely my shoes) bring me a bit of happiness. 




			
				brittany729 said:
			
		

> The wedding may be boring, but your sari is Fabulous!


 
Thanks so much!!


----------



## ilovekitty

carlinha said:


> hello ladies, everybody looks amazing!
> 
> been a while, but took my Isoldes out for a spin last night and had to share


Wow! You always look great! Love how you paired


----------



## AEGIS

fieryfashionist said:


> Stuck at a boring wedding!  In a sari, tons of bangles (sparkles make me happy!), the prettiest diamond necklace borrowed from my mom, my Chanel beige clair medium flap with gold h/w and my beloved platine glitter NPs!




i love sari's!!


----------



## carlinha

fumi said:


> This is such a great summer party outfit!  I love the color and fit of the dress. And of course, those shoes are absolutely TDF! You must've been turning heads all night long!



awww thanks *fumi*   yes people were staring, i think they were a bit aghast at my shoes :lolots:



fieryfashionist said:


> Wow, what a knockout look... those Isoldes, phew!



thank you so much *fiery*!



fieryfashionist said:


> Stuck at a boring wedding!  In a sari, tons of bangles (sparkles make me happy!), the prettiest diamond necklace borrowed from my mom, my Chanel beige clair medium flap with gold h/w and my beloved platine glitter NPs!



girl you look AMAZING!!!  love love your sari, the bling, and of course the NPs!



ilovekitty said:


> Wow! You always look great! Love how you paired



thanks so much i *lovekitty*!


----------



## sacky

the heel is amazing pretty !



SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Stuck at a boring wedding!  In a sari, tons of bangles (sparkles make me happy!), the prettiest diamond necklace borrowed from my mom, my Chanel beige clair medium flap with gold h/w and my beloved platine glitter NPs!



Very very pretty!!


----------



## 9distelle

fieryfashionist said:


> Stuck at a boring wedding!  In a sari, tons of bangles (sparkles make me happy!), the prettiest diamond necklace borrowed from my mom, my Chanel beige clair medium flap with gold h/w and my beloved platine glitter NPs!


Beautiful outfit and I LOVE your purple toes!! Gorgeous pedi!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

carlinha said:


> hello ladies, everybody looks amazing!
> 
> been a while, but took my Isoldes out for a spin last night and had to share



You look like you had a stylist with this entire outfit, amazing! I love the dress and of course those AMAZING shoes!


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Love the look!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the touches of blue... what a nice, cohesive look!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great!!! Please, there's no fat, woman!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fab!! Love the dress and bag (and CLs)!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a fab look! Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a knockout look... those Isoldes, phew!


 Thank you Fiery. I love your sari and shoes you look beautiful.


----------



## sammix3

fieryfashionist said:


> Stuck at a boring wedding!  In a sari, tons of bangles (sparkles make me happy!), the prettiest diamond necklace borrowed from my mom, my Chanel beige clair medium flap with gold h/w and my beloved platine glitter NPs!



I  sparkles!  You look lovely as always!


----------



## fieryfashionist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i love sari's!!



Me too (although I've yet to master how to wear them, since there are 382822 ways to - and pinning yourself is really hard to do)! 




			
				carlinha said:
			
		

> awww thanks fumi   yes people were staring, i think they were a bit aghast at my shoes :lolots:
> 
> thank you so much fiery!
> 
> girl you look AMAZING!!!  love love your sari, the bling, and of course the NPs!
> 
> thanks so much i lovekitty!



You're welcome!   Aww, that's so sweet of you to say ... thanks so much!! 




			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Very very pretty!!



Thank you!! 




			
				9distelle said:
			
		

> Beautiful outfit and I LOVE your purple toes!! Gorgeous pedi!!



Thanks so much!!   That gel pedi has been goin strong for like 3 weeks ... the big toe actually has a pearl/crystal detail that has miraculously stayed intact!! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Thank you Fiery. I love your sari and shoes you look beautiful.



You are so sweet... thanks so much!  




			
				sammix3 said:
			
		

> I  sparkles!  You look lovely as always!



I :heart sparkles, too!   Aww, thanks, girl!


----------



## PetitColibri

carlinha said:


> hello ladies, everybody looks amazing!
> 
> been a while, but took my Isoldes out for a spin last night and had to share



TDF C ! TDF !


----------



## carlinha

kittenslingerie said:


> You look like you had a stylist with this entire outfit, amazing! I love the dress and of course those AMAZING shoes!



aww thanks *kittens*!  sometimes i wish i had a glamorous job like a stylist!  sigh... one can dream!



PetitColibri said:


> TDF C ! TDF !



thanks *petit*


----------



## nikkisha

fieryfashionist said:


> Stuck at a boring wedding!  In a sari, tons of bangles (sparkles make me happy!), the prettiest diamond necklace borrowed from my mom, my Chanel beige clair medium flap with gold h/w and my beloved platine glitter NPs!



Your sari is gorgeous!!! I love the orange and pink combo! I had to wear a sari on Saturday for a wedding as well and almost passed out from the heat


----------



## Brazucaa

fieryfashionist said:


> Stuck at a boring wedding! In a sari, tons of bangles (sparkles make me happy!), the prettiest diamond necklace borrowed from my mom, my Chanel beige clair medium flap with gold h/w and my beloved platine glitter NPs!


 
You looked fantastic, and I am glad the photographer knows a thing or two about back-lighting (either that, or he/she was very lucky...) lol. Glad it was not as bad as you first said it was too.

B


----------



## lisalisagogogo

phiphi said:


> j crew dress and fuxia suede decolletes - more pics in the blog


Beautiful!


----------



## beagly911

OOTD, not the most flattering due to the cut but I love the dress and it's very comfy for a hot day, plus it has pockets...I love pockets in dresses!!  haha:giggles: but it make me look hippy..oh well

Dress: Kasper, there is a great "swirly" pattern on the dress
Shrug: Ann Taylor
CL's: Red Patent Simples


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think that dress looks great on you! Love the black, white, and red. Beautiful!


----------



## kham

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, not the most flattering due to the cut but I love the dress and it's very comfy for a hot day, plus it has pockets...I love pockets in dresses!!  haha:giggles: but it make me look hippy..oh well
> 
> Dress: Kasper, there is a great "swirly" pattern on the dress
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Red Patent Simples



I love your dress!! Of course the shoes too!


----------



## fumi

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, not the most flattering due to the cut but I love the dress and it's very comfy for a hot day, plus it has pockets...I love pockets in dresses!!  haha:giggles: but it make me look hippy..oh well
> 
> Dress: Kasper, there is a great "swirly" pattern on the dress
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Red Patent Simples



I love dresses with pockets too!


----------



## fieryfashionist

nikkisha said:
			
		

> Your sari is gorgeous!!! I love the orange and pink combo! I had to wear a sari on Saturday for a wedding as well and almost passed out from the heat



Aww, thank you!!   Ohhhh no, it was SO hot that day ... I'm just thankful it was indoors! 




			
				Brazucaa said:
			
		

> You looked fantastic, and I am glad the photographer knows a thing or two about back-lighting (either that, or he/she was very lucky...) lol. Glad it was not as bad as you first said it was too.
> 
> B



Hi!!   Thanks so much!!   Haha, the photographer was my cousin who just took a quick snap on my iPhone... definite luck on the lighting!   Yeah, it ended up being bearable, but only cuz I had some company! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> OOTD, not the most flattering due to the cut but I love the dress and it's very comfy for a hot day, plus it has pockets...I love pockets in dresses!!  haha:giggles: but it make me look hippy..oh well
> 
> Dress: Kasper, there is a great "swirly" pattern on the dress
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Red Patent Simples



I love dresses with pockets!!   You look great ... black/white or cream and a pop of red is such a classic color combo!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> OOTD, not the most flattering due to the cut but I love the dress and it's very comfy for a hot day, plus it has pockets...I love pockets in dresses!!  haha:giggles: but it make me look hippy..oh well
> 
> Dress: Kasper, there is a great "swirly" pattern on the dress
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Red Patent Simples



Stop it! You look super fab!


----------



## beagly911

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I think that dress looks great on you! Love the black, white, and red. Beautiful!


 Thank you so much, Black, White and Red is what I grew up with and is a classic combo!!!


kham said:


> I love your dress!! Of course the shoes too!


Thank you so much kham, I love my simples...great pop of color with any outfit!!!



fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, thank you!!  Ohhhh no, it was SO hot that day ... I'm just thankful it was indoors!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!!  Thanks so much!!  Haha, the photographer was my cousin who just took a quick snap on my iPhone... definite luck on the lighting!  Yeah, it ended up being bearable, but only cuz I had some company!
> 
> 
> 
> I love dresses with pockets!!  You look great ... black/white or cream and a pop of red is such a classic color combo!


Thank you soooo much fiery!!! Black, White and Red is a classic combo any time!!!



wannaprada said:


> Stop it! You look super fab!


thanks wanna, I soooooo appreciate the compliments!!!!!  It means a lot!!!!


----------



## anniethecat

fieryfashionist said:


> Stuck at a boring wedding! In a sari, tons of bangles (sparkles make me happy!), the prettiest diamond necklace borrowed from my mom, my Chanel beige clair medium flap with gold h/w and my beloved platine glitter NPs!


 

Absolutely beautiful... love that sari


----------



## carlinha

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, not the most flattering due to the cut but I love the dress and it's very comfy for a hot day, plus it has pockets...I love pockets in dresses!!  haha:giggles: but it make me look hippy..oh well
> 
> Dress: Kasper, there is a great "swirly" pattern on the dress
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Red Patent Simples



you look fabulous *beagly*, i don't think you look hippy at all!!!  love the black, white and red combo!!!  and pockets on a dress are so awesome!


----------



## carlinha

an oldie but goodie!  

*ivory python jaws*


----------



## ilovekitty

carlinha said:


> an oldie but goodie!
> 
> *ivory python jaws*


 
Awesome outfit!! Btw love your tan lol  Great pics thanks for sharing!


----------



## ilovekitty

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, not the most flattering due to the cut but I love the dress and it's very comfy for a hot day, plus it has pockets...I love pockets in dresses!! haha:giggles: but it make me look hippy..oh well
> 
> Dress: Kasper, there is a great "swirly" pattern on the dress
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Red Patent Simples


 
Very cute  I like white and red paired together!


----------



## fumi

carlinha said:


> an oldie but goodie!
> 
> *ivory python jaws*



The Jaws go perfectly with your cute dress  Your orange Birkin is absolutely gorgeous too!


----------



## evanescent

fieryfashionist said:


> Stuck at a boring wedding!  In a sari, tons of bangles (sparkles make me happy!), the prettiest diamond necklace borrowed from my mom, my Chanel beige clair medium flap with gold h/w and my beloved platine glitter NPs!



Aww you are a vision in your sari!! And we are shoe twins! Those platine glitter NPs are also one of my faves! 



beagly911 said:


> OOTD, not the most flattering due to the cut but I love the dress and it's very comfy for a hot day, plus it has pockets...I love pockets in dresses!!  haha:giggles: but it make me look hippy..oh well
> 
> Dress: Kasper, there is a great "swirly" pattern on the dress
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Red Patent Simples



Not the most flattering? You look awesome! Love the red patent simples with the outfit.



carlinha said:


> an oldie but goodie!
> 
> *ivory python jaws*



Simply fabulous! I've always loved the Jaws and they go perfectly with your dress! And that Birkin???


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, not the most flattering due to the cut but I love the dress and it's very comfy for a hot day, plus it has pockets...I love pockets in dresses!! haha:giggles: but it make me look hippy..oh well
> 
> Dress: Kasper, there is a great "swirly" pattern on the dress
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Red Patent Simples


 still 'flattering enough' B - I also love the small jacket and the dash of colour were one least expects it! You look great.
B


----------



## wannaprada

carlinha said:
			
		

> an oldie but goodie!
> 
> ivory python jaws



Too cute!


----------



## Brazucaa

carlinha said:


> an oldie but goodie!
> 
> *ivory python jaws*


 
It might be oldie... but it certainly is goodie! In fact I almost said 'golden' - you look great Cinha

B


----------



## beagly911

carlinha said:


> you look fabulous *beagly*, i don't think you look hippy at all!!! love the black, white and red combo!!! and pockets on a dress are so awesome!


 Thank you so much carlinha, I'm very self conscious about my hips!


ilovekitty said:


> Very cute  I like white and red paired together!


 Thanks ilovekitty, I thought it would make a great combo.


evanescent said:


> Aww you are a vision in your sari!! And we are shoe twins! Those platine glitter NPs are also one of my faves!
> 
> 
> 
> Not the most flattering? You look awesome! Love the red patent simples with the outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Simply fabulous! I've always loved the Jaws and they go perfectly with your dress! And that Birkin???


Thanks so much evanescent, you're so kind!



Brazucaa said:


> still 'flattering enough' B - I also love the small jacket and the dash of colour were one least expects it! You look great.
> B


 Thank you, I love a pop of color!


----------



## beagly911

carlinha said:


> an oldie but goodie!
> 
> *ivory python jaws*


 Wow, you look fabulous, and the Jaws - , they are my UHG!!


----------



## DariaD

megt10 said:


> Tonight heading to dinner and then Shul. My outfit is DVF Weslie dress, Nanette Lepore sweater, Valentino bag and No. Prive 120 Suede Square in Turquoise.



I missed the whole week of TPF because of my holiday but checking all new pages of this thread was soooo worth the work. You look stunning and I am thrilled to be your Weslie dress twin  
Amazing look!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, not the most flattering due to the cut but I love the dress and it's very comfy for a hot day, plus it has pockets...I love pockets in dresses!!  haha:giggles: but it make me look hippy..oh well
> 
> Dress: Kasper, there is a great "swirly" pattern on the dress
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Red Patent Simples




red patent simple twins!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> red patent simple twins!


  I love them!


----------



## megt10

DariaD said:


> I missed the whole week of TPF because of my holiday but checking all new pages of this thread was soooo worth the work. You look stunning and I am thrilled to be your Weslie dress twin
> Amazing look!


 Thanks so much Daria. Wore it just for you.


----------



## Jönathan

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, not the most flattering due to the cut but I love the dress and it's very comfy for a hot day, plus it has pockets...I love pockets in dresses!!  haha:giggles: but it make me look hippy..oh well
> 
> Dress: Kasper, there is a great "swirly" pattern on the dress
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Red Patent Simples


Very Cute!


----------



## Flip88

carlinha said:
			
		

> an oldie but goodie!
> 
> ivory python jaws



Fab,  nice to see them again.


----------



## fieryfashionist

anniethecat said:


> Absolutely beautiful... love that sari



Thank you so much! 



carlinha said:


> an oldie but goodie!
> 
> *ivory python jaws*



You look fabulous!!   Love the dress with the Jaws!!   And the Birkin is such a gorgeous color and so "you!!" 



evanescent said:


> Aww you are a vision in your sari!! And we are shoe twins! Those platine glitter NPs are also one of my faves!
> 
> 
> 
> Not the most flattering? You look awesome! Love the red patent simples with the outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Simply fabulous! I've always loved the Jaws and they go perfectly with your dress! And that Birkin???



Aww, that's so kind of you to say!   Thank you!   Ohhhhh, I'm honored to be your shoe twin ... the NPs are SO pretty, they serve as an immediate pick me up!


----------



## carlinha

ilovekitty said:


> Awesome outfit!! Btw love your tan lol  Great pics thanks for sharing!



thank you *ilovekitty*!



fumi said:


> The Jaws go perfectly with your cute dress  Your orange Birkin is absolutely gorgeous too!



thanks *fumi*!  the color of my B is actually not orange but called "capucine"... it is an amazing reddish orange, you can see it next to the classic orange H bag and that's the difference between the two



evanescent said:


> Simply fabulous! I've always loved the Jaws and they go perfectly with your dress! And that Birkin???



thanks *evanescent*!  the jaws are truly amazing!



wannaprada said:


> Too cute!



thanks *wannaprada*!



Brazucaa said:


> It might be oldie... but it certainly is goodie! In fact I almost said 'golden' - you look great Cinha
> 
> B



awww thanks *brazucaa*!  sometimes the oldies are the best 



beagly911 said:


> Wow, you look fabulous, and the Jaws - , they are my UHG!!



thanks *beagly*!  i hope you find a pair in your size one day!



Flip88 said:


> Fab,  nice to see them again.



thank you *flip88*!



fieryfashionist said:


> You look fabulous!!   Love the dress with the Jaws!!   And the Birkin is such a gorgeous color and so "you!!"



thanks so much *fiery*!  yes the B is totally all me   i squealed and jumped up and down when my SA opened the box!


----------



## wannaprada

This is what I wore to work today: top, French Connection; pants, Ann Taylor, with my Kid leather Joli Dune 120.


----------



## beagly911

OOTD

Dress: Stein Mart find
CL's: Black Suede VP


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> This is what I wore to work today: top, French Connection; pants, Ann Taylor, with my Kid leather Joli Dune 120.


Great look wanna, I love the color of the French Connection top!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> OOTD
> 
> Dress: Stein Mart find
> CL's: Black Suede VP



Thanks Beagly and love the yellow on you!


----------



## brittany729

wannaprada said:


> This is what I wore to work today: top, French Connection; pants, Ann Taylor, with my Kid leather Joli Dune 120.


I love your top!


----------



## brittany729

beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Dress: Stein Mart find
> CL's: Black Suede VP


----------



## wannaprada

brittany729 said:
			
		

> I love your top!



Thanks Brittany!


----------



## beagly911

Jönathan;22340553 said:
			
		

> Very Cute!


Thank you so much Jönathan, it was a quick closet inspiration on a Monday morning!!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Beagly and love the yellow on you!


 


brittany729 said:


>


 Thank you both, I love yellow - don't know that its the best color for me but it's so fun and I love it!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Dress: Stein Mart find
> CL's: Black Suede VP


 

I just love yellow dresses!!!
Fabulous *beagly*!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I just love yellow dresses!!!
> Fabulous *beagly*!!!


 Thank you so much stilly, it means so much coming from such a fashionable lady!!!


----------



## carlinha

wannaprada said:


> This is what I wore to work today: top, French Connection; pants, Ann Taylor, with my Kid leather Joli Dune 120.



love your top *wannaprada*!



beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Dress: Stein Mart find
> CL's: Black Suede VP



yellow looks so good on you *beagly*!


----------



## 9distelle

carlinha said:


> an oldie but goodie!
> 
> *ivory python jaws*


Perfect look!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I wore my pink pigalle 70 again today


----------



## wannaprada

carlinha said:
			
		

> love your top wannaprada!



Thanks Carlinha!




			
				Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> I wore my pink pigalle 70 again today



Love the whole outfit!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, not the most flattering due to the cut but I love the dress and it's very comfy for a hot day, plus it has pockets...I love pockets in dresses!! haha:giggles: but it make me look hippy..oh well
> 
> Dress: Kasper, there is a great "swirly" pattern on the dress
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Red Patent Simples


 I think this dress looks great on you Beagly! I agree, I do love a dress with pockets makes it easier when I am out walking the dog .


----------



## megt10

carlinha said:


> an oldie but goodie!
> 
> *ivory python jaws*


 Gorgeous as always. Glad to see you posting here again. I always love your shoes and outfits.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> This is what I wore to work today: top, French Connection; pants, Ann Taylor, with my Kid leather Joli Dune 120.


 Love it!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Dress: Stein Mart find
> CL's: Black Suede VP


 Love this dress on you Beagly! You look beautiful.


----------



## megt10

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I wore my pink pigalle 70 again today


 Gorgeous outfit I love each well thought out detail.


----------



## beagly911

carlinha said:


> love your top *wannaprada*!
> 
> 
> 
> yellow looks so good on you *beagly*!


 


megt10 said:


> I think this dress looks great on you Beagly! I agree, I do love a dress with pockets makes it easier when I am out walking the dog .


 


megt10 said:


> Love this dress on you Beagly! You look beautiful.


 Thank you so much carlinha and meg!!


----------



## beagly911

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I wore my pink pigalle 70 again today


 Great look, I love the pop of color!


----------



## PetitColibri

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, not the most flattering due to the cut but I love the dress and it's very comfy for a hot day, plus it has pockets...I love pockets in dresses!!  haha:giggles: but it make me look hippy..oh well
> 
> Dress: Kasper, there is a great "swirly" pattern on the dress
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Red Patent Simples



love the dress 



carlinha said:


> an oldie but goodie!
> 
> *ivory python jaws*



lovely C ! 



beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Dress: Stein Mart find
> CL's: Black Suede VP



nice !!
I love everything yellow ! you look so shiny I love it


----------



## jlao

My newly purchased Corneille Sling 100 in patent nude!


----------



## wannaprada

jlao said:
			
		

> My newly purchased Corneille Sling 100 in patent nude!



Love that dress!!


----------



## fumi

jlao said:


> My newly purchased Corneille Sling 100 in patent nude!



You look pretty!


----------



## beagly911

PetitColibri said:


> love the dress
> 
> 
> 
> lovely C !
> 
> 
> 
> nice !!
> I love everything yellow ! you look so shiny I love it


 Thank you Petit, I love the yellow too!!!


----------



## beagly911

jlao said:


> My newly purchased Corneille Sling 100 in patent nude!


 Fabulous look!  Such a pretty dress.


----------



## agalarowicz

just got my first and last pair of CL! love these. don't love the discomfort!


----------



## beagly911

agalarowicz said:


> just got my first and last pair of CL! love these. don't love the discomfort!


 Fabulous look!!  Don't give up on CL's completely...every style fits different!


----------



## AEGIS

agalarowicz said:


> just got my first and last pair of CL! love these. don't love the discomfort!





why last?


----------



## AEGIS

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I wore my pink pigalle 70 again today




beautiful!




jlao said:


> My newly purchased Corneille Sling 100 in patent nude!




super cute dress!




wannaprada said:


> This is what I wore to work today: top, French Connection; pants, Ann Taylor, with my Kid leather Joli Dune 120.



loove that top!



beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Dress: Stein Mart find
> CL's: Black Suede VP




you look so nice when you go to work


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

agalarowicz said:


> just got my first and last pair of CL! love these. don't love the discomfort!


You look gorgeous!!!

Once the shoes break in, it wont be too bad.  Don't give up on CLs!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

agalarowicz said:


> just got my first and last pair of CL! love these. don't love the discomfort!



Really cute heels and bag!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I wore my pink pigalle 70 again today




Nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

carlinha said:


> an oldie but goodie!
> 
> *ivory python jaws*



I love the outfit, especially the bag!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, not the most flattering due to the cut but I love the dress and it's very comfy for a hot day, plus it has pockets...I love pockets in dresses!!  haha:giggles: but it make me look hippy..oh well
> 
> Dress: Kasper, there is a great "swirly" pattern on the dress
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Red Patent Simples



Love the combo!! I like your white dress!! I need to get one soon!


----------



## Jönathan

agalarowicz said:


> just got my first and last pair of CL! love these. don't love the discomfort!



Gorgeous look!


----------



## agalarowicz

beagly911 said:


> Fabulous look!!  Don't give up on CL's completely...every style fits different!


thanks! that's true, maybe there is a more comfy style for my feet. they aren't super uncomfortable. actually, they fit great. they just have no padding and are stiff!



AEGIS said:


> why last?


i dont think im tough enough to suffer the pain, lol!! i dont know how you ladies do it!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You look gorgeous!!!
> 
> Once the shoes break in, it wont be too bad.  Don't give up on CLs!!!


thank you! i'll keep trying to take them out. there are so many awesome tips in this forum that might help, too!


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Really cute heels and bag!!


thank you!



			
				Jönathan;22352797 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous look!


thanks!!


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the combo!! I like your white dress!! I need to get one soon!


 Thanks Lavender!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

agalarowicz said:


> just got my first and last pair of CL! love these. don't love the discomfort!



You look great here! We are shoe twins


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I wore my pink pigalle 70 again today



*Brasilian_Babe* Adorable look!
Love the pastel pink color of your piggies


----------



## megt10

jlao said:


> My newly purchased Corneille Sling 100 in patent nude!


 Beautiful look. I love your dress Jlao.


----------



## megt10

agalarowicz said:


> just got my first and last pair of CL! love these. don't love the discomfort!


 You look beautiful even if you are in pain .


----------



## megt10

I wore my Marina Liege 140's for the first time yesterday. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Nanette Lepore. The dog looking on is Beau .


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> I wore my Marina Liege 140's for the first time yesterday. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Nanette Lepore. The dog looking on is Beau .



Wooow you look great Meg! You always do! Love those red shoes combined with your nailpolish
Btw; I saw your shoe closet, it is TDF!!! I'm sooooo jealous


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Wooow you look great Meg! You always do! Love those red shoes combined with your nailpolish
> Btw; I saw your shoe closet, it is TDF!!! I'm sooooo jealous


 Thank you so much D! These shoes are really comfortable.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> I wore my Marina Liege 140's for the first time yesterday. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Nanette Lepore. The dog looking on is Beau .



Another great outfit! You represent DVF and CL well!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I wore my Marina Liege 140's for the first time yesterday. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Nanette Lepore. The dog looking on is Beau .


 Another fabulous look meg!!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Another great outfit! You represent DVF and CL well!


 Thank you Wanna. I do love both designers. 


beagly911 said:


> Another fabulous look meg!!


 Thank you Beagly.


----------



## dbeth

wannaprada said:


> This is what I wore to work today: top, French Connection; pants, Ann Taylor, with my Kid leather Joli Dune 120.


Great look Wanna---love the Joli Dune on you!



beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Dress: Stein Mart find
> CL's: Black Suede VP



LOVE love love the yellow dress Beagly! I have been trying to find one for a few months now, it's perfect for summer!



Brasilian_Babe said:


> I wore my pink pigalle 70 again today



Love this color, it's so pretty & feminine.



jlao said:


> My newly purchased Corneille Sling 100 in patent nude!



Gorgeous pics! You look amazing!




megt10 said:


> I wore my Marina Liege 140's for the first time yesterday. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Nanette Lepore. The dog looking on is Beau .



You look fab Meg!!!! Great print from DVF.



carlinha said:


> an oldie but goodie!
> 
> *ivory python jaws*



Definitely a goodie Carla!! I never get tired of staring at these beauties, wouldn't mind having them in my closet some day! You look gorgeous---nice gams.


----------



## Nadin22

beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Dress: Stein Mart find
> CL's: Black Suede VP



You look great! I love this dress, it's such a gorgeous color!


----------



## Nadin22

wannaprada said:


> This is what I wore to work today: top, French Connection; pants, Ann Taylor, with my Kid leather Joli Dune 120.



Very beautiful!


----------



## Nadin22

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I wore my pink pigalle 70 again today



Great outfit! The color of the Pigalles is amazing!


----------



## Nadin22

jlao said:


> My newly purchased Corneille Sling 100 in patent nude!



Congrats on your new pair! I have never seen those before. They are very beautiful and you look amazing!


----------



## Nadin22

agalarowicz said:


> just got my first and last pair of CL! love these. don't love the discomfort!



You look great. I hope they will be more comfortable soon 



megt10 said:


> I wore my Marina Liege 140's for the first time yesterday. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Nanette Lepore. The dog looking on is Beau .



Great outfit as always!


----------



## soleilbrun

jlao said:


> My newly purchased Corneille Sling 100 in patent nude!


 
Great dress and a perfect nude shoe!


----------



## legaldiva

agalarowicz said:


> just got my first and last pair of CL! love these. don't love the discomfort!


 
YES!  Another lady in Wisco rockin' the red soles.


----------



## jamidee

agalarowicz said:


> just got my first and last pair of CL! love these. don't love the discomfort!


they look great!!


----------



## jeNYC

megt10 said:


> I wore my Marina Liege 140's for the first time yesterday. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Nanette Lepore. The dog looking on is Beau .



love the wedges!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Great look Wanna---love the Joli Dune on you!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE love love the yellow dress Beagly! I have been trying to find one for a few months now, it's perfect for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this color, it's so pretty & feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pics! You look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fab Meg!!!! Great print from DVF.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a goodie Carla!! I never get tired of staring at these beauties, wouldn't mind having them in my closet some day! You look gorgeous---nice gams.


Thank you so much dbeth!  I was lucky and just stumbled on it!



Nadin22 said:


> You look great! I love this dress, it's such a gorgeous color!


 Thank you Nadin, I love the color, its so sunny!


----------



## wannaprada

agalarowicz said:
			
		

> just got my first and last pair of CL! love these. don't love the discomfort!



They look great on you, congrats! Don't worry, they'll stretch! 




			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> loove that top!



Thanks Aegis! 




			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Great look Wanna---love the Joli Dune on you!



Thanks Dbeth!

Today I wore a dress and top from Banana Republic which I have had for at least 10yrs with my dark red Bianca's.


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Today I wore a dress and top from Banana Republic which I have had for at least 10yrs with my dark red Bianca's.



Love the Biancas! You always have the best office outfits!


----------



## Brazucaa

_Today I wore a dress and top from Banana Republic which I have had for at least 10yrs with my dark red Bianca's_ 

WANNAPRADA, you could have said you had bought it yesterday, and none would be the wiser... . You look great.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> I wore my Marina Liege 140's for the first time yesterday. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Nanette Lepore. The dog looking on is Beau .


 

You look truly amazing, as we have come to expect from you. I am glad those lovely, but very tall, wedges, are comfy. 

I, for one, am always looking forward to the next set of pics!...

B


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> They look great on you, congrats! Don't worry, they'll stretch!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Aegis!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dbeth!
> 
> Today I wore a dress and top from Banana Republic which I have had for at least 10yrs with my dark red Bianca's.


 Great office look wanna!


----------



## rito511

megt10 said:


> I wore my Marina Liege 140's for the first time yesterday. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Nanette Lepore. The dog looking on is Beau .


 
Looking good Meg! Love your toned arms too  I bought these wedge in gold/leopard weeks ago but havent worn them. I hope they are as comfy as yours.


----------



## wannaprada

fumi said:
			
		

> Love the Biancas! You always have the best office outfits!






			
				Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Today I wore a dress and top from Banana Republic which I have had for at least 10yrs with my dark red Bianca's
> 
> WANNAPRADA, you could have said you had bought it yesterday, and none would be the wiser... . You look great.
> 
> B






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Great office look wanna!



You ladies are too kind. Thanks so much!


----------



## lisalisagogogo

wannaprada said:


> They look great on you, congrats! Don't worry, they'll stretch!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Aegis!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dbeth!
> 
> Today I wore a dress and top from Banana Republic which I have had for at least 10yrs with my dark red Bianca's.




oh my!!! those bianca's are GORGEOUS (and so are you)!!!!


----------



## wannaprada

lisalisagogogo said:
			
		

> oh my!!! those bianca's are GORGEOUS (and so are you)!!!!



 Why thank you sweetie! Best part about the Bianca's is that I got them on sale!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> This is what I wore to work today: top, French Connection; pants, Ann Taylor, with my Kid leather Joli Dune 120.



Great look... love the color of your top!! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> OOTD
> 
> Dress: Stein Mart find
> CL's: Black Suede VP



That dress is so uplifting and cheery... looks great on you!! 




			
				Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> I wore my pink pigalle 70 again today



Great outfit... love the various shades of pink! 




			
				jlao said:
			
		

> My newly purchased Corneille Sling 100 in patent nude!



You look fab! 




			
				agalarowicz said:
			
		

> just got my first and last pair of CL! love these. don't love the discomfort!



Love the look!   I think they'll be comfier once you break em in... and cushions (ball and heel) always help!! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> I wore my Marina Liege 140's for the first time yesterday. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Nanette Lepore. The dog looking on is Beau .



Love those wedges!!   You always look fab, head to toe! 




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> They look great on you, congrats! Don't worry, they'll stretch!
> 
> Thanks Aegis!
> 
> Thanks Dbeth!
> 
> Today I wore a dress and top from Banana Republic which I have had for at least 10yrs with my dark red Bianca's.



I really like that dress and top on you!!  So cute!!  The Biancas look great with the outfit!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Fiery!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Great look Wanna---love the Joli Dune on you!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE love love the yellow dress Beagly! I have been trying to find one for a few months now, it's perfect for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this color, it's so pretty & feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pics! You look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fab Meg!!!! Great print from DVF.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a goodie Carla!! I never get tired of staring at these beauties, wouldn't mind having them in my closet some day! You look gorgeous---nice gams.


Thanks so much Beth. 


Nadin22 said:


> You look great. I hope they will be more comfortable soon
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit as always!


Thank you so much Nadin.


jeNYC said:


> love the wedges!


Thanks Jen.


Brazucaa said:


> You look truly amazing, as we have come to expect from you. I am glad those lovely, but very tall, wedges, are comfy.
> 
> I, for one, am always looking forward to the next set of pics!...
> 
> B


Thank you so much that is such a nice thing to say. I appreciate it.


rito511 said:


> Looking good Meg! Love your toned arms too  I bought these wedge in gold/leopard weeks ago but havent worn them. I hope they are as comfy as yours.


Thank you Rito, mine are really comfortable. I did add a liner to keep my foot in place better and clear strips along the back and sides because the strap isn't adjustable and it is a little big on my foot. Given the height I wanted a more secure feel. After doing that I felt really confident wearing them.


fieryfashionist said:


> Great look... love the color of your top!!
> 
> 
> 
> That dress is so uplifting and cheery... looks great on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit... love the various shades of pink!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fab!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the look!  I think they'll be comfier once you break em in... and cushions (ball and heel) always help!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love those wedges!!  You always look fab, head to toe!
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that dress and top on you!!  So cute!! The Biancas look great with the outfit!


Thank you so much .


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> They look great on you, congrats! Don't worry, they'll stretch!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Aegis!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dbeth!
> 
> Today I wore a dress and top from Banana Republic which I have had for at least 10yrs with my dark red Bianca's.


You look fabulous Wanna! I love the shoes with your dress.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> You look fabulous Wanna! I love the shoes with your dress.



Thanks Megt! I really like the Bianca. I may have to get another pair the road.


----------



## Shoezz

wannaprada said:


> This is what I wore to work today: top, French Connection; pants, Ann Taylor, with my Kid leather Joli Dune 120.



So chic!!!  Girl wurrkk!!!


----------



## Shoezz

carlinha said:


> an oldie but goodie!
> 
> *ivory python jaws*



Style for days!! Impeccable!


----------



## wannaprada

Shoezz said:
			
		

> So chic!!!  Girl wurrkk!!!



Lol! Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Brazucaa

fieryfashionist has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space


----------



## Brazucaa

fieryfashionist said:


> Great look... love the color of your top!!
> 
> 
> 
> That dress is so uplifting and cheery... looks great on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit... love the various shades of pink!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fab!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the look!  I think they'll be comfier once you break em in... and cushions (ball and heel) always help!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love those wedges!!  You always look fab, head to toe!
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that dress and top on you!!  So cute!! The Biancas look great with the outfit!


 
fieryfashionist has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space


----------



## beagly911

Today's relaxed Friday look

Shell: Ann Taylor
Sweater: Ann Taylor
Jeans: Ann Taylor zip skinnies
CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's


----------



## sammix3

beagly911 said:


> Today's relaxed Friday look
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: Ann Taylor zip skinnies
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's



Beagly, your outfits are always so well put together


----------



## boutiqueaddict

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Today's relaxed Friday look
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: Ann Taylor zip skinnies
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's



This is so polished!   Beautiful Beagly!  The aqua watersnake is so gorgeous too!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Megt! I really like the Bianca. I may have to get another pair the road.



I believe in multiples of things that work I always buy more than one pair of shoes if they are pretty and comfortable.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Today's relaxed Friday look
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: Ann Taylor zip skinnies
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's



Ok not only are you beautiful in your outfit but damn girl you just keep getting hotter.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> I wore my Marina Liege 140's for the first time yesterday. The dress is DVF and the sweater is Nanette Lepore. The dog looking on is Beau .



NIce outfit Meg!! The wedges are cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Today's relaxed Friday look
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: Ann Taylor zip skinnies
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's



Nice!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> They look great on you, congrats! Don't worry, they'll stretch!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Aegis!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dbeth!
> 
> Today I wore a dress and top from Banana Republic which I have had for at least 10yrs with my dark red Bianca's.



Thats cute!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> NIce outfit Meg!! The wedges are cute!


 Thanks so much Lavender.


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> Today's relaxed Friday look
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: Ann Taylor zip skinnies
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's


 
Wonderful "casual Friday" look - although that look is anything but casual! Congratulations

B


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> Beagly, your outfits are always so well put together


Aww thanks sammix, you're so sweet!



boutiqueaddict said:


> This is so polished! Beautiful Beagly! The aqua watersnake is so gorgeous too!


 Thank you boutique, the aqua watersnake is my favorite CL!


megt10 said:


> Ok not only are you beautiful in your outfit but damn girl you just keep getting hotter.


 Thank you meg - you and your outfits keep me motivated!!


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Nice!!


 Thanks


Brazucaa said:


> Wonderful "casual Friday" look - although that look is anything but casual! Congratulations
> 
> B


Thanks B! 
Thank you so much ladies for your kind words!


----------



## Nolia

*Dinner tonight in downtown Toronto at Wildfire.
Dress: Forever XXI
Shoes: Fuxia Very Galaxy
*


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> *Dinner tonight in downtown Toronto at Wildfire.*
> *Dress: Forever XXI*
> *Shoes: Fuxia Very Galaxy*


 You look terrific!!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Aww thanks sammix, you're so sweet!
> 
> 
> Thank you boutique, the aqua watersnake is my favorite CL!
> 
> Thank you meg - you and your outfits keep me motivated!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thanks B!
> Thank you so much ladies for your kind words!



Then I think your husband should send me a thank you you look fantastic!


----------



## sammix3

Nolia said:


> *Dinner tonight in downtown Toronto at Wildfire.
> Dress: Forever XXI
> Shoes: Fuxia Very Galaxy
> *



Love how you mix high and low end and you look absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Nolia said:


> *Dinner tonight in downtown Toronto at Wildfire.
> Dress: Forever XXI
> Shoes: Fuxia Very Galaxy
> *



you look great - you always have good finds from forever xxi - i never seem to have the same luck when i go into my location lol


----------



## Nolia

beagly911 said:


> You look terrific!!!





sammix3 said:


> Love how you mix high and low end and you look absolutely amazing!!!





heiress-ox said:


> you look great - you always have good finds from forever xxi - i never seem to have the same luck when i go into my location lol



Thanks ladies!! I LOVE mixing high and low!! Heiress, I have access to like ... 4 or 5 Forever XXI locations and I only usually find my dresses at one of them.  It's really a hit and miss with each individual store!! =) So don't feel bad. I have to look hard to find them!


----------



## fumi

Nolia said:


> *Dinner tonight in downtown Toronto at Wildfire.
> Dress: Forever XXI
> Shoes: Fuxia Very Galaxy
> *



You look hot!


----------



## caitle

Nolia said:


> *Dinner tonight in downtown Toronto at Wildfire.
> Dress: Forever XXI
> Shoes: Fuxia Very Galaxy
> *



You look stunning! The colour of the shoes really 'pops' when worn with a LBD


----------



## MrsHearnie

ilovekitty said:


> I love this pic! You look so casual but dressed up at the same time. Haha if that makes sense! Btw love your sleeve



Thanks so much ilovekitty! I just saw this now!


----------



## Enigma78

what I wore to a wedding in LA a few weeks back

Tadashi Shoji dress
Silver Cotton Clubs


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> Today's relaxed Friday look
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: Ann Taylor zip skinnies
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's



My shoe twin!!! I love these---even though I don't care for the VP, I don't think I can give this one up. Looking fab Beagly!




megt10 said:


> Ok not only are you beautiful in your outfit but damn girl you just keep getting hotter.



I know, doesn't she?! She just keeps losing the weight!! 



Nolia said:


> *Dinner tonight in downtown Toronto at Wildfire.
> Dress: Forever XXI
> Shoes: Fuxia Very Galaxy
> *



WOW Nolia!! You look amazing!   Love the dress &  I have always loved the Very Galaxy. Are they VP style though? (sadly, I can't do them anymore)



Enigma78 said:


> what I wore to a wedding in LA a few weeks back
> 
> Tadashi Shoji dress
> Silver Cotton Clubs



Gorgeous dress----shows off your fabulous curves.


----------



## dbeth

I never did a reveal on my Neon Yellow Piggies 120 but I decided to wear them for the 1st time last night!! And I am soooo glad I kept them, I totally love them! The hubby did not like them or my dress. Lol!  He said  "Nice 80's gear". :giggles:

I paired them with a black dress & matching neon yellow belt. I think they would look better with skinnies though!






















This is more of the true color.


----------



## Jönathan

dbeth said:


> I never did a reveal on my Neon Yellow Piggies 120 but I decided to wear them for the 1st time last night!! And I am soooo glad I kept them, I totally love them! The hubby did not like them or my dress. Lol!  He said  "Nice 80's gear". :giggles:
> 
> I paired them with a black dress & matching neon yellow belt. I think they would look better with skinnies though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more of the true color.



dbeth,

I think you look adorable!  I love the neon trend this season. The Piggies are gorgeous and your legs look absolutely amazing


----------



## fumi

Enigma78 said:


> what I wore to a wedding in LA a few weeks back
> 
> Tadashi Shoji dress
> Silver Cotton Clubs



Your hair and dress are gorgeous!




dbeth said:


> I never did a reveal on my Neon Yellow Piggies 120 but I decided to wear them for the 1st time last night!! And I am soooo glad I kept them, I totally love them! The hubby did not like them or my dress. Lol!  He said  "Nice 80's gear". :giggles:
> 
> I paired them with a black dress & matching neon yellow belt. I think they would look better with skinnies though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more of the true color.



The yellow pigalles look great on you! Cute outfit!


----------



## beagly911

Enigma78 said:


> what I wore to a wedding in LA a few weeks back
> 
> Tadashi Shoji dress
> Silver Cotton Clubs


 You're beautiful!!  Your dress and CL's are lovely!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> My shoe twin!!! I love these---even though I don't care for the VP, I don't think I can give this one up. Looking fab Beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, doesn't she?! She just keeps losing the weight!!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Nolia!! You look amazing!  Love the dress & I have always loved the Very Galaxy. Are they VP style though? (sadly, I can't do them anymore)
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dress----shows off your fabulous curves.


 Aww thanks so much dbeth!!!  You're so sweet!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> I never did a reveal on my Neon Yellow Piggies 120 but I decided to wear them for the 1st time last night!! And I am soooo glad I kept them, I totally love them! The hubby did not like them or my dress. Lol! He said "Nice 80's gear". :giggles:
> 
> I paired them with a black dress & matching neon yellow belt. I think they would look better with skinnies though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more of the true color.


 They are gorgeous and you look terrific!!


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> I never did a reveal on my Neon Yellow Piggies 120 but I decided to wear them for the 1st time last night!! And I am soooo glad I kept them, I totally love them! The hubby did not like them or my dress. Lol!  He said  "Nice 80's gear". :giggles:
> 
> I paired them with a black dress & matching neon yellow belt. I think they would look better with skinnies though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more of the true color.





lol @ your husbands comment.  i like them on you!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

With legs like that I'm surprised your hubs noticed the outfit (that I think is totally adorable)!   Love them. So fun!


----------



## surlygirl

dbeth said:


> I never did a reveal on my Neon Yellow Piggies 120 but I decided to wear them for the 1st time last night!! And I am soooo glad I kept them, I totally love them! The hubby did not like them or my dress. Lol!  He said  "Nice 80's gear". :giggles:
> 
> I paired them with a black dress & matching neon yellow belt. I think they would look better with skinnies though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more of the true color.



... looking like a bag of money! 

makes me want to break out my souffre patent hps!


----------



## cts900

dbeth said:


> I never did a reveal on my Neon Yellow Piggies 120 but I decided to wear them for the 1st time last night!! And I am soooo glad I kept them, I totally love them! The hubby did not like them or my dress. Lol!  He said  "Nice 80's gear". :giggles:
> 
> I paired them with a black dress & matching neon yellow belt. I think they would look better with skinnies though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more of the true color.



Holy moly, woman!!!!!!! You look FAB-ulous.  LUCKY, lucky DH!  _Day_-um!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Today's relaxed Friday look
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: Ann Taylor zip skinnies
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's



Great colors on you, beagly.  You look great!


----------



## Perfect Day

Nolia said:


> *Dinner tonight in downtown Toronto at Wildfire.
> Dress: Forever XXI
> Shoes: Fuxia Very Galaxy
> *



Gorgeous


----------



## kham

dbeth said:


> I never did a reveal on my Neon Yellow Piggies 120 but I decided to wear them for the 1st time last night!! And I am soooo glad I kept them, I totally love them! The hubby did not like them or my dress. Lol!  He said  "Nice 80's gear". :giggles:
> 
> I paired them with a black dress & matching neon yellow belt. I think they would look better with skinnies though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more of the true color.



You look HOT!!! The shoes are TDF!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> I never did a reveal on my Neon Yellow Piggies 120 but I decided to wear them for the 1st time last night!! And I am soooo glad I kept them, I totally love them! The hubby did not like them or my dress. Lol!  He said  "Nice 80's gear". :giggles:
> 
> I paired them with a black dress & matching neon yellow belt. I think they would look better with skinnies though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more of the true color.



omg, i love them so much on you, you look hot! how did you size with them?


----------



## laurenychu

dbeth said:


> I never did a reveal on my Neon Yellow Piggies 120 but I decided to wear them for the 1st time last night!! And I am soooo glad I kept them, I totally love them! The hubby did not like them or my dress. Lol!  He said  "Nice 80's gear". :giggles:
> 
> I paired them with a black dress & matching neon yellow belt. I think they would look better with skinnies though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more of the true color.



shoe twins! love them on you!


----------



## Kayapo97

dbeth said:


> I never did a reveal on my Neon Yellow Piggies 120 but I decided to wear them for the 1st time last night!! And I am soooo glad I kept them, I totally love them! The hubby did not like them or my dress. Lol! He said "Nice 80's gear". :giggles:
> 
> I paired them with a black dress & matching neon yellow belt. I think they would look better with skinnies though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more of the true color.


 
WoW!!! You look fab, my DH would love it if I looked that good going out with him. Great legs.

In fact my DH has just seen your pictures and gone "HOT, HOT, HOT"


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dbeth said:


> I never did a reveal on my Neon Yellow Piggies 120 but I decided to wear them for the 1st time last night!! And I am soooo glad I kept them, I totally love them! The hubby did not like them or my dress. Lol!  He said  "Nice 80's gear". :giggles:
> 
> I paired them with a black dress & matching neon yellow belt. I think they would look better with skinnies though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more of the true color.



Thats a cute outfit! Love the heels!


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> Your hair and dress are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow pigalles look great on you! Cute outfit!



Thanks Fumi!! Wearing these last night makes me want to wear my hot pink ones! 



beagly911 said:


> They are gorgeous and you look terrific!!



Thanks Beagley dear! 



AEGIS said:


> lol @ your husbands comment.  i like them on you!



Thanks Aegis! He is so not a fan of neon colors. He doesn't like my hot pink piggies either. 



ShoobieDoobie said:


> With legs like that I'm surprised your hubs noticed the outfit (that I think is totally adorable)!   Love them. So fun!



Awww.  Thanks Shoobie!! I think I'll tell him u said that!! Lol! 




surlygirl said:


> ... looking like a bag of money!
> 
> makes me want to break out my souffre patent hps!



Lol Surly, you are so darn cute!!  what's the souffre color? 



cts900 said:


> Holy moly, woman!!!!!!! You look FAB-ulous.  LUCKY, lucky DH!  _Day_-um!



Aww, thanks my cts dear!! You are always the sweetest!! 



kham said:


> You look HOT!!! The shoes are TDF!!!



Thanks Kham--- they really are stunners!! I can totally see you in these! 



heiress-ox said:


> omg, i love them so much on you, you look hot! how did you size with them?



Thanks Heiress! These are a 39.5, it was a return otherwise I would have got the 39. They are actually a bit more comfortable than the 39 with just a tiny bit of heel slippage, but I don't need foot pads yet. 



laurenychu said:


> shoe twins! love them on you!



Thanks Lauren! You are the one that pretty much changed my mind on keeping them! 



Kayapo97 said:


> WoW!!! You look fab, my DH would love it if I looked that good going out with him. Great legs.
> 
> In fact my DH has just seen your pictures and gone "HOT, HOT, HOT"



Thanks Kaya! And tell your hubby thanks too.


----------



## Echoes

ShoobieDoobie said:


> With legs like that I'm surprised your hubs noticed the outfit (that I think is totally adorable)!   Love them. So fun!





cts900 said:


> Holy moly, woman!!!!!!! You look FAB-ulous.  LUCKY, lucky DH!  _Day_-um!




No Chit Cherlock!


----------



## dbeth

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thats a cute outfit! Love the heels!



Thanks doll!! 



			
				Jönathan;22378461 said:
			
		

> dbeth,
> 
> I think you look adorable!  I love the neon trend this season. The Piggies are gorgeous and your legs look absolutely amazing




Thank you sweet Jonathon!  It's the boot camp workouts & self tanner.


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Great colors on you, beagly. You look great!


Thank you so much cts, you're so sweet!


----------



## dbeth

Echoes said:


> No Chit Cherlock!




   thanks!


----------



## BattyBugs

You look great, ladies. I really need to find a reason for a CL outfit.


----------



## heiress-ox

Crappy iPhone pics, but my summerissimas maiden voyage for my birthday dinner - definitely one of the most comfortable CLs i own!


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> I never did a reveal on my Neon Yellow Piggies 120 but I decided to wear them for the 1st time last night!! And I am soooo glad I kept them, I totally love them! The hubby did not like them or my dress. Lol! He said "Nice 80's gear". :giggles:
> 
> I paired them with a black dress & matching neon yellow belt. I think they would look better with skinnies though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more of the true color.


 

You look amazing *dbeth*!!!
Your legs look just fabulous!!!


----------



## megt10

Enigma78 said:


> what I wore to a wedding in LA a few weeks back
> 
> Tadashi Shoji dress
> Silver Cotton Clubs



You look gorgeous. You dress is so pretty.


----------



## kham

heiress-ox said:


> Crappy iPhone pics, but my summerissimas maiden voyage for my birthday dinner - definitely one of the most comfortable CLs i own!



Very nice!!  
Does the strap across the toes bother you at all?


----------



## dbeth

stilly said:


> You look amazing *dbeth*!!!
> Your legs look just fabulous!!!




Awww, thanks Stilly! That's quite a compliment coming from the leg queen herself!   It's the Bootcamp workouts and self tanner. I think I have tried at least 7 or 8 self tanners and I finally found my favorite one!!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> I never did a reveal on my Neon Yellow Piggies 120 but I decided to wear them for the 1st time last night!! And I am soooo glad I kept them, I totally love them! The hubby did not like them or my dress. Lol!  He said  "Nice 80's gear". :giggles:
> 
> I paired them with a black dress & matching neon yellow belt. I think they would look better with skinnies though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more of the true color.



You look HOT! I love everything about your outfit Beth. Those shoes are gorgeous and look great with your dress.


----------



## dbeth

heiress-ox said:


> Crappy iPhone pics, but my summerissimas maiden voyage for my birthday dinner - definitely one of the most comfortable CLs i own!



Love them on you heiress!! So glad they are comfy, which is hard to find in a CL shoe. By the way, you have some gorgeous hair woman!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> You look HOT! I love everything about your outfit Beth. Those shoes are gorgeous and look great with your dress.



Thanks dear Meg! So glad I decided to keep these. Piggies are hot, but wow----I think my 3rd toe almost fell off when I got home last night.


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> Crappy iPhone pics, but my summerissimas maiden voyage for my birthday dinner - definitely one of the most comfortable CLs i own!



umm..i LOVE!



Nolia said:


> *Dinner tonight in downtown Toronto at Wildfire.
> Dress: Forever XXI
> Shoes: Fuxia Very Galaxy
> *



how do you find cure f21 stuff?!



Enigma78 said:


> what I wore to a wedding in LA a few weeks back
> 
> Tadashi Shoji dress
> Silver Cotton Clubs



elegant!



beagly911 said:


> Today's relaxed Friday look
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: Ann Taylor zip skinnies
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's




lol are you the most dressed up person on casual friday?


----------



## heiress-ox

kham said:


> Very nice!!
> Does the strap across the toes bother you at all?



thank you! i don't find the strap overly tight - except my left foot is slightly wider so it was slightly tighter on my pinky toe, but nothing unbearable.

did you decide what to do with your summerissimas?



dbeth said:


> Love them on you heiress!! So glad they are comfy, which is hard to find in a CL shoe. By the way, you have some gorgeous hair woman!



thank you *d*, but i probably shouldn't have posted right after your showstopping pigalle outfit 



AEGIS said:


> umm..i LOVE!


thank you  it's been too humid here to even bother with anything else!


----------



## sammix3

heiress-ox said:


> Crappy iPhone pics, but my summerissimas maiden voyage for my birthday dinner - definitely one of the most comfortable CLs i own!



You look so pretty!  Happy birthday!


----------



## dbeth

heiress-ox said:


> thank you! i don't find the strap overly tight - except my left foot is slightly wider so it was slightly tighter on my pinky toe, but nothing unbearable.
> 
> did you decide what to do with your summerissimas?
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *d*, but i probably shouldn't have posted right after your showstopping pigalle outfit
> 
> 
> thank you  it's been too humid here to even bother with anything else!



Huh? Why?! No biggie to me! 

By the way, were u the one with the glitter helmour? Or was that Kham?!


----------



## ilovekitty

heiress-ox said:


> Crappy iPhone pics, but my summerissimas maiden voyage for my birthday dinner - definitely one of the most comfortable CLs i own!


 
Great pic I love those shoes!! Lucky you ! lol


----------



## beagly911

heiress-ox said:


> Crappy iPhone pics, but my summerissimas maiden voyage for my birthday dinner - definitely one of the most comfortable CLs i own!


 Love the summerissimas!!  You look great!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> umm..i LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> how do you find cure f21 stuff?!
> 
> 
> 
> elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol are you the most dressed up person on casual friday?


Thanks AEGIS, it's a super comfy outfit so I don't feel that dressed up!!


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> Huh? Why?! No biggie to me!
> 
> By the way, were u the one with the glitter helmour? Or was that Kham?!


 
Thanks again  and no, it wasn't me, must've been Kham!



ilovekitty said:


> Great pic I love those shoes!! Lucky you ! lol





beagly911 said:


> Love the summerissimas!!  You look great!



Thank you ladies  I was shocked at just how comfortable they were as i'd heard conflicting things!


----------



## laurenychu

moooonday.










h&m dress / lady dafs


----------



## Elsie87

^Fierce!!!



Me and my Flanavecs:


----------



## beagly911

laurenychu said:


> moooonday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h&m dress / lady dafs


 Faboulous!  Your dress is great!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> ^Fierce!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my Flanavecs:


 You look terrific, your new boots are lovely!


----------



## martinaa

laurenychu said:


> moooonday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h&m dress / lady dafs



You look very hot! I like the outfit.


----------



## fumi

heiress-ox said:


> Crappy iPhone pics, but my summerissimas maiden voyage for my birthday dinner - definitely one of the most comfortable CLs i own!



Happy bday! You look wonderful!



laurenychu said:


> moooonday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h&m dress / lady dafs



Cute dress!


----------



## Louboufan

laurenychu said:


> moooonday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h&m dress / lady dafs


Gorgeous!


----------



## Louboufan

heiress-ox said:


> Crappy iPhone pics, but my summerissimas maiden voyage for my birthday dinner - definitely one of the most comfortable CLs i own!



Very pretty!


----------



## Louboufan

dbeth said:


> I never did a reveal on my Neon Yellow Piggies 120 but I decided to wear them for the 1st time last night!! And I am soooo glad I kept them, I totally love them! The hubby did not like them or my dress. Lol!  He said  "Nice 80's gear". :giggles:
> 
> I paired them with a black dress & matching neon yellow belt. I think they would look better with skinnies though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more of the true color.


Fabulous as always!


----------



## Louboufan

agalarowicz said:


> just got my first and last pair of CL! love these. don't love the discomfort!


I love your Celine bag!


----------



## Louboufan

jlao said:


> My newly purchased Corneille Sling 100 in patent nude!


Gorgeous pic!


----------



## beagly911

OOTD...Happy Monday

Shrug: Ann Taylor
Dress: T. Tahari
CL's: Black Suede Drapanova(my first!!! and always my first love!)


----------



## heiress-ox

laurenychu said:


> moooonday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h&m dress / lady dafs



you look great! those lady dafs were made for you!



Louboufan said:


> Very pretty!





fumi said:


> Happy bday! You look wonderful!



Thank you ladies 



beagly911 said:


> OOTD...Happy Monday
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Dress: T. Tahari
> CL's: Black Suede Drapanova(my first!!! and always my first love!)



look at how tiny your waist is! you look great & i love that colour on you!


----------



## kham

heiress-ox said:


> thank you! i don't find the strap overly tight - except my left foot is slightly wider so it was slightly tighter on my pinky toe, but nothing unbearable.
> 
> did you decide what to do with your summerissimas?



I think I'm sending them back. My SA is checking to see if there's a return in the next size up. If not, I'm okay with my other sale purchases.


----------



## beagly911

heiress-ox said:


> you look great! those lady dafs were made for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies
> 
> 
> 
> look at how tiny your waist is! you look great & i love that colour on you!


 Thank you so much heiress-ox, working hard on the shape!!!  I had to have a pop of color to get me through my Monday!!!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Today's relaxed Friday look
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: Ann Taylor zip skinnies
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's


Another great outfit Beagly!




			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Thats cute!


Thank you!!




			
				Nolia said:
			
		

> Dinner tonight in downtown Toronto at Wildfire.
> Dress: Forever XXI
> Shoes: Fuxia Very Galaxy


Nice!




			
				Enigma78 said:
			
		

> what I wore to a wedding in LA a few weeks back
> 
> Tadashi Shoji dress
> Silver Cotton Clubs


How beautiful!




			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> I never did a reveal on my Neon Yellow Piggies 120 but I decided to wear them for the 1st time last night!! And I am soooo glad I kept them, I totally love them! The hubby did not like them or my dress. Lol!  He said  "Nice 80's gear". :giggles:
> 
> I paired them with a black dress & matching neon yellow belt. I think they would look better with skinnies though!
> 
> This is more of the true color.


they look great on you! I could never pull those off! 




			
				heiress-ox said:
			
		

> Crappy iPhone pics, but my summerissimas maiden voyage for my birthday dinner - definitely one of the most comfortable CLs i own!


Shoe twins! They look great on you!




			
				laurenychu said:
			
		

> moooonday.
> 
> h&m dress / lady dafs


Congrats on the lady dafs! They look good on you!




			
				Elsie87 said:
			
		

> ^Fierce!!!
> 
> Me and my Flanavecs:


Love the boots and that bag!! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> OOTD...Happy Monday
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Dress: T. Tahari
> CL's: Black Suede Drapanova(my first!!! and always my first love!)


Beagly, you look amazing!


----------



## brittany729

beagly911 said:


> OOTD...Happy Monday
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Dress: T. Tahari
> CL's: Black Suede Drapanova(my first!!! and always my first love!)


Love the look!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute outfits! Beagly, you are looking very trim and in shape. So pretty.


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Another great outfit Beagly!
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> How beautiful!
> 
> 
> they look great on you! I could never pull those off!
> 
> 
> Shoe twins! They look great on you!
> 
> 
> Congrats on the lady dafs! They look good on you!
> 
> 
> Love the boots and that bag!!
> 
> 
> Beagly, you look amazing!


Thank you so much wanna!!!  I keep working it!!!!!



brittany729 said:


> Love the look!!!


Thanks brittany!!



BattyBugs said:


> Cute outfits! Beagly, you are looking very trim and in shape. So pretty.


 Thanks Batty....still have 20 to go but with the initiall 80 gone, 20 doesn't seem to be so much!!!  I'll get there!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Jönathan

beagly911 said:


> OOTD...Happy Monday
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Dress: T. Tahari
> CL's: Black Suede Drapanova(my first!!! and always my first love!)


So cute! That's such a good color for you!


----------



## beagly911

Jönathan;22390777 said:
			
		

> So cute! That's such a good color for you!


 Thank you so much Jönathan...your comments and adulations mean so much!!!  Thank you...it is truly a great compliment!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

laurenychu said:


> moooonday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h&m dress / lady dafs



Gorgeous!


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> OOTD...Happy Monday
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Dress: T. Tahari
> CL's: Black Suede Drapanova(my first!!! and always my first love!)


 
Great look B, as one already expects from you! If you were my boss, i would resign!... Your act is a tough (nay, impossible...) one to follow. Keep it up, ok?

B


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

laurenychu said:


> moooonday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h&m dress / lady dafs


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Elsie87 said:


> ^Fierce!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my Flanavecs:


Just love it!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

beagly911 said:


> OOTD...Happy Monday
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Dress: T. Tahari
> CL's: Black Suede Drapanova(my first!!! and always my first love!)


You are always so well put together!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## laurenychu

fumi said:


> Cute dress!





Louboufan said:


> Gorgeous!





heiress-ox said:


> you look great! those lady dafs were made for you!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Gorgeous!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous!!!



thank you so much loves!


----------



## sammix3

Wearing my nude patent Ron Rons for the first time


----------



## beagly911

Brazucaa said:


> Great look B, as one already expects from you! If you were my boss, i would resign!... Your act is a tough (nay, impossible...) one to follow. Keep it up, ok?
> 
> B


:giggles: Thanks Brazucaa!!  I'll keep it up, just hope I can live up to the expectations!!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You are always so well put together!!! Beautiful!!!


Thank you Helen!!


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my nude patent Ron Rons for the first time


Great look sammix, love the pencil skirt!


----------



## fumi

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my nude patent Ron Rons for the first time



You look very cute!


----------



## LisaMarie24

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Wearing my nude patent Ron Rons for the first time



Nice an classy


----------



## BattyBugs

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my nude patent Ron Rons for the first time



Classy look, Miss Sammi. The nude is a good one on you.


----------



## sammix3

BattyBugs said:


> Classy look, Miss Sammi. The nude is a good one on you.



Thanks Batty!


----------



## sammix3

fumi said:


> You look very cute!





beagly911 said:


> Great look sammix, love the pencil skirt!





LisaMarie24 said:


> Nice an classy



Thank you everyone! I can't wait to wear my other ones!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my nude patent Ron Rons for the first time



Very pretty!! I love your outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> OOTD...Happy Monday
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Dress: T. Tahari
> CL's: Black Suede Drapanova(my first!!! and always my first love!)



Very sexy beagly!


----------



## Jönathan

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my nude patent Ron Rons for the first time



Super cute!


----------



## ilovekitty

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my nude patent Ron Rons for the first time


 
YOu look soo cute where are you going? Is this a work look??


----------



## phiphi

wow, i'm seriously SO behind!! i apologize for not being able to go back as far as i'd like - but all the outfits in here are  



laurenychu said:


> moooonday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h&m dress / lady dafs



super hot!



Elsie87 said:


> ^Fierce!!!
> 
> Me and my Flanavecs:



love them!! you look great E!



beagly911 said:


> OOTD...Happy Monday
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Dress: T. Tahari
> CL's: Black Suede Drapanova(my first!!! and always my first love!)



that colour really suits you beagly!



sammix3 said:


> Wearing my nude patent Ron Rons for the first time



ooh love the whole outfit! the nude ron rons are perfect!


----------



## phiphi

in a tory burch dress and one of my first CLs - rose indien yoyos


----------



## rosieroseanna

They are beautiful and a really sensible heel height too!


----------



## fumi

phiphi said:


> in a tory burch dress and one of my first CLs - rose indien yoyos



The dress and heels are so stylish!


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very sexy beagly!


Thank you Lavenderduckiez!



phiphi said:


> wow, i'm seriously SO behind!! i apologize for not being able to go back as far as i'd like - but all the outfits in here are
> 
> 
> 
> super hot!
> 
> 
> 
> love them!! you look great E!
> 
> 
> 
> that colour really suits you beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> ooh love the whole outfit! the nude ron rons are perfect!


 Thanks phi, I love bright colors!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> in a tory burch dress and one of my first CLs - rose indien yoyos


 Beautiful phiphi!!


----------



## laurenychu

phiphi said:


> super hot!



thank you phi phi, you look gorgeous yourself!


----------



## jeNYC

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Wearing my nude patent Ron Rons for the first time



Cute outfit!!!


----------



## jeNYC

phiphi said:
			
		

> in a tory burch dress and one of my first CLs - rose indien yoyos



Nice outfit! I love pink!


----------



## Brazucaa

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my nude patent Ron Rons for the first time


 
Great look, good colour combo, from top to bottom!

B


----------



## wannaprada

phiphi said:
			
		

> in a tory burch dress and one of my first CLs - rose indien yoyos



Love that dress!


----------



## wannaprada

Ann Taylor dress with my Summerissima.


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> Ann Taylor dress with my Summerissima.


 


phiphi said:


> in a tory burch dress and one of my first CLs - rose indien yoyos


 

inspiring ladies!!


----------



## Echoes

phiphi said:


> in a tory burch dress and one of my first CLs - rose indien yoyos




Geeze, be careful where you step on that deck.  A slip between the boards will destroy the heel in a heartbeat.


----------



## phiphi

rosieroseanna said:


> They are beautiful and a really sensible heel height too!



thank you rosie!!



fumi said:


> The dress and heels are so stylish!



thanks fumi!



beagly911 said:


> Beautiful phiphi!!



thank you beagly!



laurenychu said:


> thank you phi phi, you look gorgeous yourself!



aw thank your lauren!



jeNYC said:


> Nice outfit! I love pink!



thanks jen!



wannaprada said:


> Love that dress!





wannaprada said:


> Ann Taylor dress with my Summerissima.



you look fabulous in this outfit!! xox



AEGIS said:


> inspiring ladies!!



thanks aegis!



Echoes said:


> Geeze, be careful where you step on that deck.  A slip between the boards will destroy the heel in a heartbeat.



thanks echoes! yes, always careful with heels!


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:


> inspiring ladies!!


 


phiphi said:


> thank you rosie!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks fumi!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> aw thank your lauren!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks jen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look fabulous in this outfit!! xox
> 
> 
> 
> thanks aegis!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks echoes! yes, always careful with heels!


 
Thanks ladies!


----------



## heiress-ox

phiphi said:


> in a tory burch dress and one of my first CLs - rose indien yoyos



beautiful colour & such a stylish pairing - your hair looks great here too!



wannaprada said:


> Ann Taylor dress with my Summerissima.


i just love the summerissimas - i'm so glad i got them, love this outfit with them!


----------



## Louboufan

phiphi said:


> in a tory burch dress and one of my first CLs - rose indien yoyos


Pretty.


----------



## stilly

phiphi said:


> in a tory burch dress and one of my first CLs - rose indien yoyos


 
Another amazing outfit *phi*!!!
Love the rose yoyos!!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Ann Taylor dress with my Summerissima.


Ok can you say my favorite CL right now with my most favorite label!!!!!  Awesome wanna...I'm so jelly...I so want the summerissima!!!!  And the AT looks great on you!!!


----------



## Jönathan

phiphi said:


> in a tory burch dress and one of my first CLs - rose indien yoyos


phi, Love this look!


----------



## Jönathan

wannaprada said:


> Ann Taylor dress with my Summerissima.


What a gorgeous red dress! It looks perfect with the Summerissimas!


----------



## wannaprada

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> beautiful colour & such a stylish pairing - your hair looks great here too!
> 
> i just love the summerissimas - i'm so glad i got them, love this outfit with them!



Thanks Heiress!




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok can you say my favorite CL right now with my most favorite label!!!!!  Awesome wanna...I'm so jelly...I so want the summerissima!!!!  And the AT looks great on you!!!



Why thank you Beagly! Keep looking out for them 'cause you never know if/when they'll pop up! 




			
				Jönathan said:
			
		

> What a gorgeous red dress! It looks perfect with the Summerissimas!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## BattyBugs

Phi, you look so cute!

Wanna, love that dress!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Ann Taylor dress with my Summerissima.



Love the heels!! Very cute outfit!


----------



## 9distelle

phiphi said:


> in a tory burch dress and one of my first CLs - rose indien yoyos


Beautiful outfit!!


----------



## Elsie87

phiphi said:


> in a tory burch dress and one of my first CLs - rose indien yoyos


 
Beautiful; looooove the entire look!



wannaprada said:


> Ann Taylor dress with my Summerissima.


 
What a gorgeous dress; you look great!


----------



## wannaprada

BattyBugs said:
			
		

> Phi, you look so cute!
> 
> Wanna, love that dress!






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Love the heels!! Very cute outfit!






			
				Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Beautiful; looooove the entire look!
> 
> What a gorgeous dress; you look great!



Thank you everyone! I'm in one of my "I so need to lose weight" phase, so I really appreciate the nice comments!


----------



## phiphi

heiress-ox said:


> beautiful colour & such a stylish pairing - your hair looks great here too!
> 
> i just love the summerissimas - i'm so glad i got them, love this outfit with them!



thank you hun!! 



Louboufan said:


> Pretty.



thanks loubou!



stilly said:


> Another amazing outfit *phi*!!!
> Love the rose yoyos!!!



 thanks stilly - you are always so sweet!




			
				Jönathan;22407571 said:
			
		

> phi, Love this look!



aw thank you jönathan!! it means alot that you approve!! 



BattyBugs said:


> Phi, you look so cute!
> 
> Wanna, love that dress!



thanks dear batty!!! 



9distelle said:


> Beautiful outfit!!



thank you dear!



Elsie87 said:


> Beautiful; looooove the entire look!



thank you so much E!! xox


----------



## Elsie87

Red patent Simples today:












More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## wannaprada

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Red patent Simples today:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Nice burst of color with the red Simples!


----------



## Jönathan

Elsie87 said:


> Red patent Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Very cute!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Red patent Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Nice look Elsie, love the red simples...shoe twin!


----------



## Elsie87

*wannaprada, Jönathan, beagly*:


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> Thank you everyone! I'm in one of my "I so need to lose weight" phase, so I really appreciate the nice comments!


You so do not need to lose weight, girl!!!
You look absolutely gorgeous!!!
Fabulous as Samantha in Sex and the City used to say


----------



## wannaprada

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You so do not need to lose weight, girl!!!
> You look absolutely gorgeous!!!
> Fabulous as Samantha in Sex and the City used to say


 
 Thanks girlfriend!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Elsie87 said:


> Red patent Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Love your red Simples! I have these too, they are the perfect staple to have in your wardrobe!



phiphi said:


> in a tory burch dress and one of my first CLs - rose indien yoyos



I'm in love with the color of your Yoyo's Phiphi! Very pretty!



wannaprada said:


> Ann Taylor dress with my Summerissima.



Those shoes are hot! Great outfit!



sammix3 said:


> Wearing my nude patent Ron Rons for the first time



Love your nude Ron Rons. They look great with your red pencil skirt.


----------



## beagly911

OOTD

Shrug: Calvin Klein
Dress: Ann Taylor
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff MAM in Tangerine
CL's: Ring Lizard New Hai


----------



## hellokatiegirl

This is my outfit with my black 70mm Simples:


----------



## hellokatiegirl

beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Shrug: Calvin Klein
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff MAM in Tangerine
> CL's: Ring Lizard New Hai



Gorgeous outfit beagly!


----------



## nycmarilyn

beagly911 said:
			
		

> OOTD
> 
> Shrug: Calvin Klein
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff MAM in Tangerine
> CL's: Ring Lizard New Hai



I love everything about this outfit, beagly!


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> Gorgeous outfit beagly!


Thanks hello...initial outing for both the Ann Taylor and the RM



nycmarilyn said:


> I love everything about this outfit, beagly!


Thank you nyc...once I saw the picture I really liked it!!!


----------



## kham

beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Shrug: Calvin Klein
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff MAM in Tangerine
> CL's: Ring Lizard New Hai





hellokatiegirl said:


> This is my outfit with my black 70mm Simples:



You ladies look GREAT!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Elsie87 said:


> Red patent Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Nice outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Shrug: Calvin Klein
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff MAM in Tangerine
> CL's: Ring Lizard New Hai



I love the orange on you! Really sexy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hellokatiegirl said:


> This is my outfit with my black 70mm Simples:



Nice combo! I love the Chanel! Is that a jumbo or a Maxi?


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Shrug: Calvin Klein
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff MAM in Tangerine
> CL's: Ring Lizard New Hai


 
Wonderful, B - and no, once again, you did not disappoint me! Lol.

B

PS - I wonder what was today's "casual"... Lol...


----------



## Brazucaa

hellokatiegirl said:


> This is my outfit with my black 70mm Simples:


 
Outwardly a simple ensemble... but an extremely elegant one. Pencil skirts look fabulous on you - and those Simples are simply to die for... (pun intended...)

B


----------



## Jönathan

beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Shrug: Calvin Klein
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff MAM in Tangerine
> CL's: Ring Lizard New Hai



Very pretty!


----------



## Jönathan

hellokatiegirl said:


> This is my outfit with my black 70mm Simples:



Absolutely adorable!


----------



## beagly911

kham said:


> You ladies look GREAT!!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the orange on you! Really sexy!


 


Brazucaa said:


> Wonderful, B - and no, once again, you did not disappoint me! Lol.
> 
> B
> 
> PS - I wonder what was today's "casual"... Lol...


 



			
				Jönathan;22420423 said:
			
		

> Very pretty!


 Thank you for the kind words!  B - today is a white AT sweater, AT neon yellow skinnies and flat sandals!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Nice combo! I love the Chanel! Is that a jumbo or a Maxi?



Thanks Lavenderduckiez! The Chanel is a jumbo.



Brazucaa said:


> Outwardly a simple ensemble... but an extremely elegant one. Pencil skirts look fabulous on you - and those Simples are simply to die for... (pun intended...)
> 
> B



Thank you for the sweet compliments Brazucaa! 




			
				Jönathan;22420431 said:
			
		

> Absolutely adorable!



Thank you so much Jonathan!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

kham said:


> You ladies look GREAT!!!



Thank you so much kham! Sorry, I missed you in my last post!


----------



## fumi

Lace peplum dress with hot pink Pigalle Platos. DF and I went to see the midnight premiere of The Dark Knight Rises and we had a blast!


----------



## beagly911

fumi said:


> Lace peplum dress with hot pink Pigalle Platos. DF and I went to see the midnight premiere of The Dark Knight Rises and we had a blast!


Great look fumi!!


----------



## fumi

beagly911 said:


> Great look fumi!!



Thank you beagly!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

fumi said:


> Lace peplum dress with hot pink Pigalle Platos. DF and I went to see the midnight premiere of The Dark Knight Rises and we had a blast!



Love your outfit! The hot pink is such a great color!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I wore my mini-multi glitter Fifi 85mm out tonight for the first time!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

fumi said:


> Lace peplum dress with hot pink Pigalle Platos. DF and I went to see the midnight premiere of The Dark Knight Rises and we had a blast!



Nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore my mini-multi glitter Fifi 85mm out tonight for the first time!



The heels are sexy!


----------



## Jönathan

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore my mini-multi glitter Fifi 85mm out tonight for the first time!



So cute!


----------



## wannaprada

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Love your red Simples! I have these too, they are the perfect staple to have in your wardrobe!
> 
> I'm in love with the color of your Yoyo's Phiphi! Very pretty!
> 
> Those shoes are hot! Great outfit!
> 
> Love your nude Ron Rons. They look great with your red pencil skirt.



Thanks Hello!




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> OOTD
> 
> Shrug: Calvin Klein
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff MAM in Tangerine
> CL's: Ring Lizard New Hai



Nice Beagly!




			
				hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> This is my outfit with my black 70mm Simples:



Love it!




			
				fumi said:
			
		

> Lace peplum dress with hot pink Pigalle Platos. DF and I went to see the midnight premiere of The Dark Knight Rises and we had a blast!


What a cute dress! How was the movie? 




			
				hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> I wore my mini-multi glitter Fifi 85mm out tonight for the first time!



What a cute outfit! The shoes go perfect with the outfit!


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore my mini-multi glitter Fifi 85mm out tonight for the first time!


 Great outfit, the Fifi is lovely!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

beagly911 said:


> Great outfit, the Fifi is lovely!





wannaprada said:


> Thanks Hello!
> What a cute outfit! The shoes go perfect with the outfit!






			
				Jönathan;22425996 said:
			
		

> So cute!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> The heels are sexy!



Thank you everyone! You are all so sweet!


----------



## martinaa

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore my mini-multi glitter Fifi 85mm out tonight for the first time!



Lovely outfit. I like the green.


----------



## martinaa

fumi said:


> Lace peplum dress with hot pink Pigalle Platos. DF and I went to see the midnight premiere of The Dark Knight Rises and we had a blast!



I love love love this outfit! The colour combination is absolutely great!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Breaking in the Sex Pigalle today. Top and jeans by JCrew; bag is Gucci.


----------



## Brazucaa

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore my mini-multi glitter Fifi 85mm out tonight for the first time!


 
Nice, simple outfit, well complemented by those exquisite shoes. You look great!

B


----------



## Brazucaa

wannaprada said:


> Breaking in the Sex Pigalle today. Top and jeans by JCrew; bag is Gucci.


 
Dynamic, yet sexy, look, due to the shoes- nice combo, looks great on you

B


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Breaking in the Sex Pigalle today. Top and jeans by JCrew; bag is Gucci.


 Nice wanna!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

martinaa said:


> Lovely outfit. I like the green.



Thank you martinaa!



wannaprada said:


> Breaking in the Sex Pigalle today. Top and jeans by JCrew; bag is Gucci.



Those shoes are sexy and gorgeous! Great outfit!



Brazucaa said:


> Nice, simple outfit, well complemented by those exquisite shoes. You look great!
> 
> B



Thanks Brazucaa! I thought a simple outfit would look best with shoes which sort of "standout."


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Breaking in the Sex Pigalle today. Top and jeans by JCrew; bag is Gucci.



Love the outfit with the heels!


----------



## wannaprada

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Dynamic, yet sexy, look, due to the shoes- nice combo, looks great on you
> 
> B






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Nice wanna!!






			
				hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Thank you martinaa!
> 
> Those shoes are sexy and gorgeous! Great outfit!
> 
> Thanks Brazucaa! I thought a simple outfit would look best with shoes which sort of "standout."






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Love the outfit with the heels!



Thank you everyone! The DH liked them so much, he didn't even ask if they were new or how much they cost!


----------



## heiress-ox

wannaprada said:


> Breaking in the Sex Pigalle today. Top and jeans by JCrew; bag is Gucci.



great outfit, love this! were they comfortable at all?


----------



## wannaprada

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> great outfit, love this! were they comfortable at all?



Thanks heiress! While I wouldn't consider them to be comfortable, they were bearable. Lol!


----------



## fumi

hellokatiegirl said:


> Love your outfit! The hot pink is such a great color!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Nice!





martinaa said:


> I love love love this outfit! The colour combination is absolutely great!!!




Thank you hellokatie, Lavender, and martinaa!! 



wannaprada said:


> What a cute dress! How was the movie?



Thanks wannaprada! The movie was awesome; we really enjoyed it. 
You look great in those Sex Pigalles. It's a great neutral look!


----------



## cts900

phiphi said:


> in a tory burch dress and one of my first CLs - rose indien yoyos



This is so clean and fresh.  Beautiful.


----------



## cts900

wannaprada said:


> Breaking in the Sex Pigalle today. Top and jeans by JCrew; bag is Gucci.



Dang, you look hot in those jeans.  Wowza!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore my mini-multi glitter Fifi 85mm out tonight for the first time!



I love, love, love this belt. LOVE!



fumi said:


> Lace peplum dress with hot pink Pigalle Platos. DF and I went to see the midnight premiere of The Dark Knight Rises and we had a blast!



SUCH a pretty dress...great color combination. 



Elsie87 said:


> Red patent Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Always elegant, sophisticated, and chic.



sammix3 said:


> Wearing my nude patent Ron Rons for the first time



This looks fabulous.  It is a wonderful nude for you, sweetie.



beagly911 said:


> OOTD...Happy Monday
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Dress: T. Tahari
> CL's: Black Suede Drapanova(my first!!! and always my first love!)



GREAT dress!


----------



## cts900

First, for work yesterday in Simple 85, H&M Blazer, and Asos skirt...

Second, I was bumming around cleaning the house in my cheapie house dress when DH suggested a family lunch--got up, threw on an H&M belt, Miss Marples, and ate some Puerto Nuevo-style lobster.  Good day....


----------



## wannaprada

fumi said:
			
		

> Thank you hellokatie, Lavender, and martinaa!!
> 
> Thanks wannaprada! The movie was awesome; we really enjoyed it.
> You look great in those Sex Pigalles. It's a great neutral look!



Thanks Fumi!



			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> Dang, you look hot in those jeans.  Wowza!
> 
> I love, love, love this belt. LOVE!
> 
> SUCH a pretty dress...great color combination.
> 
> Always elegant, sophisticated, and chic.
> 
> This looks fabulous.  It is a wonderful nude for you, sweetie.
> 
> GREAT dress!



You made me blush! Thanks CTS!




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> First, for work yesterday in Simple 85, H&M Blazer, and Asos skirt...
> 
> Second, I was bumming around cleaning the house in my cheapie house dress when DH suggested a family lunch--got up, threw on an H&M belt, Miss Marples, and ate some Puerto Nuevo-style lobster.  Good day....



I love both outfits! You look great!


----------



## Louboufan

wannaprada said:


> Breaking in the Sex Pigalle today. Top and jeans by JCrew; bag is Gucci.


Cute.


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Dang, you look hot in those jeans. Wowza!
> 
> 
> 
> I love, love, love this belt. LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> SUCH a pretty dress...great color combination.
> 
> 
> 
> Always elegant, sophisticated, and chic.
> 
> 
> 
> This looks fabulous. It is a wonderful nude for you, sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT dress!


 Thanks cts!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> First, for work yesterday in Simple 85, H&M Blazer, and Asos skirt...
> 
> Second, I was bumming around cleaning the house in my cheapie house dress when DH suggested a family lunch--got up, threw on an H&M belt, Miss Marples, and ate some Puerto Nuevo-style lobster. Good day....


 Great looks cts, the Asos skirt is lovely!


----------



## wannaprada

Louboufan said:
			
		

> Cute.



 Thanks.


----------



## beagly911

Relaxing dinner out with friends:

Sweater: Caslon
Skinnies: Ann Taylor
Bag: RM Jet Setter
CL's: Purple suede Sissor Girls


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Relaxing dinner out with friends:
> 
> Sweater: Caslon
> Skinnies: Ann Taylor
> Bag: RM Jet Setter
> CL's: Purple suede Sissor Girls





beagly911 said:


> Great looks cts, the Asos skirt is lovely!



Thank you, hun .  I adore your Caslon sweater!



wannaprada said:


> You made me blush! Thanks CTS!
> 
> I love both outfits! You look great!



Thank you so much, wanna :kiss:.  I am on a CL bender lately!


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> First, for work yesterday in Simple 85, H&M Blazer, and Asos skirt...
> 
> Second, I was bumming around cleaning the house in my cheapie house dress when DH suggested a family lunch--got up, threw on an H&M belt, Miss Marples, and ate some Puerto Nuevo-style lobster.  Good day....



Both outfits are adorable!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Relaxing dinner out with friends:
> 
> Sweater: Caslon
> Skinnies: Ann Taylor
> Bag: RM Jet Setter
> CL's: Purple suede Sissor Girls




ahh you wore her out! nice!

[i mean the bag]


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> First, for work yesterday in Simple 85, H&M Blazer, and Asos skirt...
> 
> Second, I was bumming around cleaning the house in my cheapie house dress when DH suggested a family lunch--got up, threw on an H&M belt, Miss Marples, and ate some Puerto Nuevo-style lobster.  Good day....



you know i love your realistic cls



hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore my mini-multi glitter Fifi 85mm out tonight for the first time!




i love pink and green!




wannaprada said:


> Breaking in the Sex Pigalle today. Top and jeans by JCrew; bag is Gucci.



thanks for making want these darn shoes


----------



## fumi

cts900 said:


> SUCH a pretty dress...great color combination.



Thank you cts! You have a great outfit too!


----------



## fumi

beagly911 said:


> Relaxing dinner out with friends:
> 
> Sweater: Caslon
> Skinnies: Ann Taylor
> Bag: RM Jet Setter
> CL's: Purple suede Sissor Girls




So chic!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cts900 said:


> First, for work yesterday in Simple 85, H&M Blazer, and Asos skirt...
> 
> Second, I was bumming around cleaning the house in my cheapie house dress when DH suggested a family lunch--got up, threw on an H&M belt, Miss Marples, and ate some Puerto Nuevo-style lobster.  Good day....



Cute!


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:


> you know i love your realistic cls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love pink and green!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for making want these darn shoes



 I'm sorry! They would look good on you...just saying!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Thank you, hun . I adore your Caslon sweater!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, wanna :kiss:. I am on a CL bender lately!


Thanks cts!



AEGIS said:


> ahh you wore her out! nice!
> 
> [i mean the bag]


Yes I did  I just ordered another one too...should be here next week!!



fumi said:


> So chic!


Thank you fumi!


----------



## Brazucaa

cts900 said:


> First, for work yesterday in Simple 85, H&M Blazer, and Asos skirt...
> 
> Second, I was bumming around cleaning the house in my cheapie house dress when DH suggested a family lunch--got up, threw on an H&M belt, Miss Marples, and ate some Puerto Nuevo-style lobster. Good day....


 
I think I can garantee it was good day for DH too... not many wifes look so stylish (even with no belt OR Loubies... ) cleaning up the house! Now you know why were you entitled to a lobster lunch... .

You look wonderful on both photos

B


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> in a tory burch dress and one of my first CLs - rose indien yoyos


 I love this dress on you Phiphi. I love Tory Burch and this is just gorgeous and I love the shoes with it.


----------



## Brazucaa

fumi said:


> Lace peplum dress with hot pink Pigalle Platos. DF and I went to see the midnight premiere of The Dark Knight Rises and we had a blast!


 
Very, very nice ensemble. 

B


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Ann Taylor dress with my Summerissima.


 OMG Wanna, how hot are you! I am glad that I am taking the time to go back and look at all the pics that I missed while I was away on vacation. Seriously you look awesome! I love the shoes with this dress.


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Red patent Simples today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 You look amazing Elsie! I always love looking at every detail that you put into your outfits. Such perfect pairings.


----------



## Brazucaa

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thank you martinaa!
> 
> 
> 
> Those shoes are sexy and gorgeous! Great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Brazucaa! I thought a simple outfit would look best with shoes which sort of "standout."


 
Could not agree with you more - that is indeed a great trick. Except they do not 'sort of standout'... they DO standout! 

Keep it up - you have taste.

B


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Shrug: Calvin Klein
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff MAM in Tangerine
> CL's: Ring Lizard New Hai


 Just beautiful Beagly. I love the color of the dress on you. So flattering.


----------



## megt10

hellokatiegirl said:


> This is my outfit with my black 70mm Simples:


 Beautiful outfit. I love the color of your skirt paired with your top and shoes.


----------



## megt10

fumi said:


> Lace peplum dress with hot pink Pigalle Platos. DF and I went to see the midnight premiere of The Dark Knight Rises and we had a blast!


 What a pretty outfit. I love the color, so summery and cheerful.


----------



## megt10

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore my mini-multi glitter Fifi 85mm out tonight for the first time!


 They are beautiful shoes how comfortable are they?


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Breaking in the Sex Pigalle today. Top and jeans by JCrew; bag is Gucci.


 Wow those are gorgeous shoes. Wasn't sure I liked them until I saw them on you. Love them!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> First, for work yesterday in Simple 85, H&M Blazer, and Asos skirt...
> Love the outfit.
> Second, I was bumming around cleaning the house in my cheapie house dress when DH suggested a family lunch--got up, threw on an H&M belt, Miss Marples, and ate some Puerto Nuevo-style lobster. Good day....


 So cute. Love the way you were able to go from bumming around the house to lunch and look super stylish.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Relaxing dinner out with friends:
> 
> Sweater: Caslon
> Skinnies: Ann Taylor
> Bag: RM Jet Setter
> CL's: Purple suede Sissor Girls


 Rocking those skinny jeans Beagly! You look great and I love the color.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> OMG Wanna, how hot are you! I am glad that I am taking the time to go back and look at all the pics that I missed while I was away on vacation. Seriously you look awesome! I love the shoes with this dress.






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Wow those are gorgeous shoes. Wasn't sure I liked them until I saw them on you. Love them!



Aww thanks Megt!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Just beautiful Beagly. I love the color of the dress on you. So flattering.


 


megt10 said:


> Rocking those skinny jeans Beagly! You look great and I love the color.


 Thanks meg, I was a little unsure on the dress color until I tried on!  I'm starting to embrace color!!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> So cute. Love the way you were able to go from bumming around the house to lunch and look super stylish.



Thank you, *meg*!  CLs make everything look better .



Brazucaa said:


> I think I can garantee it was good day for DH too... not many wifes look so stylish (even with no belt OR Loubies... ) cleaning up the house! Now you know why were you entitled to a lobster lunch... .
> 
> You look wonderful on both photos
> 
> B



What a very lovely thing to write.  Thank you so much!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute!



Thanks! 



fumi said:


> Thank you cts! You have a great outfit too!



Thank you, fumi.  I appreciate that. 



AEGIS said:


> you know i love your realistic cls



You know me, if I cannot wear them, I no longer see the point...




			
				Jönathan;22431294 said:
			
		

> Both outfits are adorable!



Thank you, sweetheart!  I miss you!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

megt10 said:


> They are beautiful shoes how comfortable are they?



Thank you megt! The Fifi 85mm is actually a pretty comfy style. I didn't do a lot of walking, but overall I found them to be pretty easy to walk in. 



AEGIS said:


> i love pink and green!



Thanks Aegis! It is one of my favorite color combinations for summer.



megt10 said:


> Beautiful outfit. I love the color of your skirt paired with your top and shoes.



Thanks again megt!



cts900 said:


> First, for work yesterday in Simple 85, H&M Blazer, and Asos skirt...
> 
> Second, I was bumming around cleaning the house in my cheapie house dress when DH suggested a family lunch--got up, threw on an H&M belt, Miss Marples, and ate some Puerto Nuevo-style lobster.  Good day....



Great outfits! I love both of your Louboutins in these pictures! Very classic!



beagly911 said:


> Relaxing dinner out with friends:
> 
> Sweater: Caslon
> Skinnies: Ann Taylor
> Bag: RM Jet Setter
> CL's: Purple suede Sissor Girls



Nice outfit! I love your skinnies, the color is so pretty!


----------



## fumi

Brazucaa said:


> Very, very nice ensemble.





megt10 said:


> What a pretty outfit. I love the color, so summery and cheerful.



Thank you Brazucaa and meg!


----------



## sammix3

Nude Ron rons


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

sammix3 said:


> Nude Ron rons


OoooooOOO!!!  Me likey!!!  Such a pretty combo


----------



## LisaMarie24

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Nude Ron rons



You look lovely Sammi!!


----------



## wannaprada

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Nude Ron rons



They look perfect on you!


----------



## sammix3

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> OoooooOOO!!!  Me likey!!!  Such a pretty combo



Thanks Helen! You're so sweet


----------



## Jönathan

sammix3 said:


> Nude Ron rons



So adorable! 

 Such a gorgeous dress!  I really love the print and the Nude Ron Rons are perfect with it!


----------



## Prada_Princess

fumi said:


> Lace peplum dress with hot pink Pigalle Platos. DF and I went to see the midnight premiere of The Dark Knight Rises and we had a blast!



Great color!  Love this outfit


----------



## bagfashionista

The new declics are getting actually "comfortable"....thank goodness!


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> Nude Ron rons



LOVE Sammi! 



cts900 said:


> First, for work yesterday in Simple 85, H&M Blazer, and Asos skirt...
> 
> Second, I was bumming around cleaning the house in my cheapie house dress when DH suggested a family lunch--got up, threw on an H&M belt, Miss Marples, and ate some Puerto Nuevo-style lobster.  Good day....



You look adorable cts!!! 



beagly911 said:


> Relaxing dinner out with friends:
> 
> Sweater: Caslon
> Skinnies: Ann Taylor
> Bag: RM Jet Setter
> CL's: Purple suede Sissor Girls



Cute casual look Beagley! Loving your RM bag.  



hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore my mini-multi glitter Fifi 85mm out tonight for the first time!



Love this look. Shoes & dress! 



wannaprada said:


> Breaking in the Sex Pigalle today. Top and jeans by JCrew; bag is Gucci.



HOTNESS! Love the SEX piggies on you wanna! They look great with your white jeans.



fumi said:


> Lace peplum dress with hot pink Pigalle Platos. DF and I went to see the midnight premiere of The Dark Knight Rises and we had a blast!



I always love your look Fumi---it's girly & feminine. Have you looked into Valentino?


----------



## Echoes

bagfashionista said:


> The new declics are getting actually "comfortable"....thank goodness!




Looks like a nice office outfit.


----------



## Felicious

Had my Fifi Fairy Tale Menthe out for a real walk today. The thin heal is no problem out in the real world  Even walked on cobbles!

*whispers* But have to admit that was a bit scary...


----------



## Echoes

Felicious said:


> Had my Fifi Fairy Tale Menthe out for a real walk today. The thin heal is no problem out in the real world  Even walked on cobbles!
> 
> *whispers* But have to admit that was a bit scary...




Sweet.


*I can only imagine   *


----------



## Kayapo97

Felicious said:


> Had my Fifi Fairy Tale Menthe out for a real walk today. The thin heal is no problem out in the real world  Even walked on cobbles!
> 
> *whispers* But have to admit that was a bit scary...


Oh lovely outfit!
Brave! glad it went okay


----------



## wannaprada

.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Felicious said:


> Had my Fifi Fairy Tale Menthe out for a real walk today. The thin heal is no problem out in the real world  Even walked on cobbles!
> 
> *whispers* But have to admit that was a bit scary...



I love your Fifis! You look great! I admire you for walking a great deal in them. I tend to get blisters if I walk too much in some of my CLs. 



dbeth said:


> Love this look. Shoes & dress!



Thanks dbeth! 



bagfashionista said:


> The new declics are getting actually "comfortable"....thank goodness!



Love your outfit! Very classic with the Delics and Chanel Cerf tote!


----------



## wannaprada

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> The new declics are getting actually "comfortable"....thank goodness!


Yay!




			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> LOVE Sammi!
> 
> You look adorable cts!!!
> 
> Cute casual look Beagley! Loving your RM bag.
> 
> Love this look. Shoes & dress!
> 
> HOTNESS! Love the SEX piggies on you wanna! They look great with your white jeans.
> 
> I always love your look Fumi---it's girly & feminine. Have you looked into Valentino?



Thanks dbeth!




			
				Felicious said:
			
		

> Had my Fifi Fairy Tale Menthe out for a real walk today. The thin heal is no problem out in the real world  Even walked on cobbles!
> 
> *whispers* But have to admit that was a bit scary...



Those look amazing! Glad they worked out for you! I'm thinking about getting the Filo which also has a thin heel, so your post gives me comfort.


----------



## fumi

sammix3 said:


> Nude Ron rons



I love the dress and how you paired it with neutral colored shoes!




Felicious said:


> Had my Fifi Fairy Tale Menthe out for a real walk today. The thin heal is no problem out in the real world  Even walked on cobbles!
> 
> *whispers* But have to admit that was a bit scary...



The Fairytale Python is so beautiful! I love your outfit too!


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> I always love your look Fumi---it's girly & feminine. Have you looked into Valentino?



Aww thank you dbeth!  Yes, I am actually a huge fan of Valentino! I love everything from that brand.


----------



## fumi

Prada_Princess said:


> Great color!  Love this outfit



Thank you Prada!


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> Nude Ron rons


 Oh sammix - you look fantastic!!


----------



## beagly911

bagfashionista said:


> The new declics are getting actually "comfortable"....thank goodness!


Looks great, glad they are getting comfortable!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> LOVE Sammi!
> 
> 
> 
> You look adorable cts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute casual look Beagley! Loving your RM bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this look. Shoes & dress!
> 
> 
> 
> HOTNESS! Love the SEX piggies on you wanna! They look great with your white jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> I always love your look Fumi---it's girly & feminine. Have you looked into Valentino?


 Thanks dbeth...you should see the RM that shipped today!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> Lace peplum dress with hot pink Pigalle Platos. DF and I went to see the midnight premiere of The Dark Knight Rises and we had a blast!


So feminine and pretty!!!


----------



## beagly911

Felicious said:


> Had my Fifi Fairy Tale Menthe out for a real walk today. The thin heal is no problem out in the real world  Even walked on cobbles!
> 
> *whispers* But have to admit that was a bit scary...


 Ahh, so beautiful!!  I love the skirt!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore my mini-multi glitter Fifi 85mm out tonight for the first time!


Love the color combo!!!  I could never pull it off.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> breaking in the sex pigalle today. Top and jeans by jcrew; bag is gucci.


hot!!!


----------



## fumi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> So feminine and pretty!!!



Thank you so much Helen! :kiss:


----------



## stilly

Felicious said:


> Had my Fifi Fairy Tale Menthe out for a real walk today. The thin heal is no problem out in the real world  Even walked on cobbles!
> 
> *whispers* But have to admit that was a bit scary...


 
I love the look!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Nude Ron rons


 You look awesome Sammi, I wore my Ron Rons yesterday too.


----------



## megt10

bagfashionista said:


> The new declics are getting actually "comfortable"....thank goodness!


 This is such a classic and classy look. Love it.


----------



## megt10

Felicious said:


> Had my Fifi Fairy Tale Menthe out for a real walk today. The thin heal is no problem out in the real world  Even walked on cobbles!
> 
> *whispers* But have to admit that was a bit scary...


 Totally gorgeous. Love the entire look.


----------



## megt10

Wore my Ron Rons yesterday. Dress is an ebay find, DVF.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Wore my Ron Rons yesterday. Dress is an ebay find, DVF.


 Great look meg!!  The ron rons are the perfect compliment to your DVF.


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> Wore my Ron Rons yesterday. Dress is an ebay find, DVF.



Cute dress and shoes!


----------



## sammix3

Black patent Ron Rons


----------



## Jönathan

sammix3 said:


> Black patent Ron Rons



So cute!! I always love your outfit posts!


----------



## wannaprada

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> hot!!!


Thanks Helen!



			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Wore my Ron Rons yesterday. Dress is an ebay find, DVF.


Yet another great outfit!




			
				sammix3 said:
			
		

> Black patent Ron Rons



Pretty blouse!


----------



## sammix3

bagfashionista said:


> The new declics are getting actually "comfortable"....thank goodness!



So chic !



Felicious said:


> Had my Fifi Fairy Tale Menthe out for a real walk today. The thin heal is no problem out in the real world  Even walked on cobbles!
> 
> *whispers* But have to admit that was a bit scary...



Love this!


----------



## sammix3

Jönathan;22457240 said:
			
		

> So cute!! I always love your outfit posts!



You're so sweet Jonathan


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Wore my Ron Rons yesterday. Dress is an ebay find, DVF.


 
Looking Good Meg... actually, no... Looking VERY Good! 

You are indeed one of that selected group that never disappoint! Congratulations!

B


----------



## attyxthomas

would it be too crazy to wear bianca for a long haul flight?


----------



## Echoes

Other than trekking through the airports, you don't plan on being on your feet much, do you?


----------



## Pyxxeestyx

attyxthomas said:


> would it be too crazy to wear bianca for a long haul flight?



YES! Sometimes you dont know when you have to walk long distances to baggage, terminal, etc.

I ruined my feet traveling once and they were sore the whole trip I had to wear flats. 

Go comfy!!!


----------



## bagfashionista

Thank you *Echoes, hellokatiegirl, beagly, megt10 and Sammix3*



sammix3 said:


> Black patent Ron Rons


  love it!



Felicious said:


> Had my Fifi Fairy Tale Menthe out for a real walk today. The thin heal is no problem out in the real world  Even walked on cobbles!
> 
> *whispers* But have to admit that was a bit scary...



gorgeous! And i want to see the rest of your room/house, actually!


----------



## attyxthomas

Pyxxeestyx said:
			
		

> YES! Sometimes you dont know when you have to walk long distances to baggage, terminal, etc.
> 
> I ruined my feet traveling once and they were sore the whole trip I had to wear flats.
> 
> Go comfy!!!



Noted  I was planning on also putting a pair of TBurch flip flops in my duffle


----------



## heiress-ox

attyxthomas said:


> would it be too crazy to wear bianca for a long haul flight?



unless it's for business purposes i never get why people wear heels to airports i could think of nothing worse lol.  for me long haul flights include a lot of walking around the terminal since for international flights check in time is quite a while before boarding time. also, once i get off i just want to be as quick & comfortable as possible in getting to baggage claim.  if you're dead set on wearing the heels upon your arrival, i'd pack them in your carry-on and just change when you get off.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> unless it's for business purposes i never get why people wear heels to airports i could think of nothing worse lol.  for me long haul flights include a lot of walking around the terminal since for international flights check in time is quite a while before boarding time. also, once i get off i just want to be as quick & comfortable as possible in getting to baggage claim.  if you're dead set on wearing the heels upon your arrival, i'd pack them in your carry-on and just change when you get off.



Agreed. I travel a lot. Sometimes with back to back redeyes. Think of your own comfort at the airport and on the place. You can still look cute in flats and change into your Bianca's upon arrival.


----------



## Louboufan

Felicious said:


> Had my Fifi Fairy Tale Menthe out for a real walk today. The thin heal is no problem out in the real world  Even walked on cobbles!
> 
> *whispers* But have to admit that was a bit scary...


Gorgeous


----------



## Louboufan

sammix3 said:


> Nude Ron rons


Pretty!


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> Black patent Ron Rons


 Sammix you are so beautiful!


----------



## fumi

sammix3 said:


> Black patent Ron Rons



I like how feminine you look!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Wore my Ron Rons yesterday. Dress is an ebay find, DVF.



Nice outfit Meg!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sammix3 said:


> Black patent Ron Rons



Cute outfit!!! I love the ruffles on your top!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bagfashionista said:


> The new declics are getting actually "comfortable"....thank goodness!



I love the color combo... and I super adore the bag!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Felicious said:


> Had my Fifi Fairy Tale Menthe out for a real walk today. The thin heal is no problem out in the real world  Even walked on cobbles!
> 
> *whispers* But have to admit that was a bit scary...



Sexy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sammix3 said:


> Nude Ron rons




Thats a cute dress! Who is it by?


----------



## chloe speaks

Out for dinner w/ Black nappa MBB and Praline Balenciaga Velo


----------



## wannaprada

chloe speaks said:
			
		

> Out for dinner w/ Black nappa MBB and Praline Balenciaga Velo



Very nice!


----------



## beagly911

chloe speaks said:


> Out for dinner w/ Black nappa MBB and Praline Balenciaga Velo


 Such fun!  You look great.


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Wore my Ron Rons yesterday. Dress is an ebay find, DVF.


 
Love the yellow *meg*!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

chloe speaks said:


> Out for dinner w/ Black nappa MBB and Praline Balenciaga Velo



I *LOVE* those heels!!!!


----------



## attyxthomas

chloe speaks said:
			
		

> Out for dinner w/ Black nappa MBB and Praline Balenciaga Velo



That's stunning!


----------



## Kayapo97

sammix3 said:


> Black patent Ron Rons


Very nice and business like.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Great look meg!! The ron rons are the perfect compliment to your DVF.


 


fumi said:


> Cute dress and shoes!


 


wannaprada said:


> Thanks Helen!
> 
> Yet another great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty blouse!


 


Brazucaa said:


> Looking Good Meg... actually, no... Looking VERY Good!
> 
> You are indeed one of that selected group that never disappoint! Congratulations!
> 
> B


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Nice outfit Meg!!


 


stilly said:


> Love the yellow *meg*!!!


 Ladies thank you all so very much for your kind words. I am so glad that I got these Ron Rons they are all day comfortable and I just love the yellow. It has been one of my go to shoes this summer.


----------



## megt10

chloe speaks said:


> Out for dinner w/ Black nappa MBB and Praline Balenciaga Velo


 You look fabulous. Great pic too.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Black patent Ron Rons


 Sammi you look great as always. I love your top.


----------



## Brazucaa

attyxthomas said:


> Noted  I was planning on also putting a pair of TBurch flip flops in my duffle


 
Besides what *Pyxxeestyx,  heiress-ox **and ShoobieDoobie *have said, and that I totally agree with, please take this into consideration:

When travelling by air, unless you are going on a business trip, where look IS important, one should ALWAYS dress up for comfort and, dare I say, safety.

One should wear, as much as possible, natural fibers, like cotton, lambs wool, etc. The best thing to wear are some nice 100% cotton jeans, not the stretchy ones with elastane/lycra or something similar, cotton or wool socks (depending on the temperature) and some nice, thick soled loafers. Don&#8217;t worry &#8211; you femininity can be expressed through your colour choice, hair-do and make-up!  And later on, when you have unpacked&#8230; By the same token, avoid flip-flops and those sexy, cute flatties you look so good in when actually travelling&#8230; 

As much as possible, avoid any kind of nylons on your legs. Again, if business travelling, try wearing a jacket and trouser wool or linen ensemble during your trips - you can still look sexy and, if you are staying more than a night, you can wear your nice, business-like, dresses on the other days! If need be, pack the heels you want to wear and some short nylons (remember, you are wearing trousers&#8230 in your cabin bag &#8211; and then change AFTER you are back on the ground, in the terminal. 

Also, bear in mind something one usually finds out in the worst possible way...  At altitude, our feet swell up like balloons! The last thing you want to be wearing is your latest, super sexy, hardly broke in Loubies!... Even Jet Set people got caught on that one (search the net, and you'll find some quite funny cases). So, choose your &#8220;arriving&#8221; shoes carefully&#8230; Remember, you feet are still swollen&#8230; 

I started by saying &#8216;dress up for comfort and safety&#8217;. Most of what you read above concerns safety, *your* safety. Air travelling IS the *safest travel means* available, but if you follow these rules, you will not only be much more comfortable but, if there is a problem, you are one of the best prepared persons to be escape unscathed &#8211; now, put the back of your seat down&#8230; and enjoy your flight!  At least your feet will thank you!

B


----------



## Louboufan

chloe speaks said:


> Out for dinner w/ Black nappa MBB and Praline Balenciaga Velo


Pretty!


----------



## beagly911

Todays OOTD!

Tank: Caslon
Jacket: Ann Taylor
Skirt: C`est Antier (Size 8, which I haven't been since college and only for about 12 weeks!)
CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's (sorry DH cut off the front foot! hehe)


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> Todays OOTD!
> 
> Tank: Caslon
> Jacket: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: C`est Antier (Size 8, which I haven't been since college and only for about 12 weeks!)
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's (sorry DH cut off the front foot! hehe)


 
Except for DH's Boo-boo... wonderful pic, B! Congratulations on your wonderful size EIGHT skirt.

B


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

fumi said:
			
		

> I like how feminine you look!



Omgd love your work outfits! Perfection!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Todays OOTD!
> 
> Tank: Caslon
> Jacket: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: C`est Antier (Size 8, which I haven't been since college and only for about 12 weeks!)
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's (sorry DH cut off the front foot! hehe)



Cute outfit Beagly!


----------



## sammix3

beagly911 said:


> Todays OOTD!
> 
> Tank: Caslon
> Jacket: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: C`est Antier (Size 8, which I haven't been since college and only for about 12 weeks!)
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's (sorry DH cut off the front foot! hehe)



You look great!


----------



## sammix3

chloe speaks said:


> Out for dinner w/ Black nappa MBB and Praline Balenciaga Velo



What a cute outfit!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Todays OOTD!
> 
> Tank: Caslon
> Jacket: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: C`est Antier (Size 8, which I haven't been since college and only for about 12 weeks!)
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's (sorry DH cut off the front foot! hehe)


 You look great Beagly! I love the shoes.


----------



## megt10

My going to Target outfit yesterday. I am back in flats. I got glasses for the first time last week and tripped walking the dog because looking down is just weird. Anyway, hurt my knee again and so here are my Sylvia flat sandals. The top is James Perse, jeans Mother, bag Gucci D ring in python.


----------



## oddinary

Black Patent Ron Rons... sorry a bit hard to see!
From my Instagram! I'm @oddinary if you'd like to add me


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Todays OOTD!
> 
> Tank: Caslon
> Jacket: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: C`est Antier (Size 8, which I haven't been since college and only for about 12 weeks!)
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's (sorry DH cut off the front foot! hehe)






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> My going to Target outfit yesterday. I am back in flats. I got glasses for the first time last week and tripped walking the dog because looking down is just weird. Anyway, hurt my knee again and so here are my Sylvia flat sandals. The top is James Perse, jeans Mother, bag Gucci D ring in python.






			
				oddinary said:
			
		

> Black Patent Ron Rons... sorry a bit hard to see!
> From my Instagram! I'm @oddinary if you'd like to add me



Cute outfits ladies!


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> My going to Target outfit yesterday. I am back in flats. I got glasses for the first time last week and tripped walking the dog because looking down is just weird. Anyway, hurt my knee again and so here are my Sylvia flat sandals. The top is James Perse, jeans Mother, bag Gucci D ring in python.



Aah I hope your knee heals soon Meg!
You look FABBBB!!


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> My going to Target outfit yesterday. I am back in flats. I got glasses for the first time last week and tripped walking the dog because looking down is just weird. Anyway, hurt my knee again and so here are my Sylvia flat sandals. The top is James Perse, jeans Mother, bag Gucci D ring in python.


 
Still looking good, Meg! Great glasses. I am told, from a reliable source, that you will get that hang of it - sooner rather than later.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

oddinary said:


> Black Patent Ron Rons... sorry a bit hard to see!
> From my Instagram! I'm @oddinary if you'd like to add me


 
Wonderful composition, it says a lot on a single image - but you really could increase the size of the shoes' photo, even keeping the same 'area' 

B


----------



## beagly911

Brazucaa said:


> Except for DH's Boo-boo... wonderful pic, B! Congratulations on your wonderful size EIGHT skirt.
> 
> B


Thanks B



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit Beagly!


Thank you Lavender!



sammix3 said:


> You look great!


Thank you sammix



megt10 said:


> You look great Beagly! I love the shoes.


Thanks meg, they are my favorites and I can wear them all day!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> My going to Target outfit yesterday. I am back in flats. I got glasses for the first time last week and tripped walking the dog because looking down is just weird. Anyway, hurt my knee again and so here are my Sylvia flat sandals. The top is James Perse, jeans Mother, bag Gucci D ring in python.


 Looking great meg...sorry for the fall, hope you're back in your heels quickly!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Today:
YSL blazer
Suzi Chin dress
Black Simples

JOB INTERVIEW!


----------



## Brazucaa

ColdSteel said:


> Today:
> YSL blazer
> Suzi Chin dress
> Black Simples
> 
> JOB INTERVIEW!


 
Lovely look - I hope you have got that job, you look very professional, yet elegant

B


----------



## beagly911

ColdSteel said:


> Today:
> YSL blazer
> Suzi Chin dress
> Black Simples
> 
> JOB INTERVIEW!


 Beautiful look ColdSteel - hope you get the position!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ColdSteel said:


> Today:
> YSL blazer
> Suzi Chin dress
> Black Simples
> 
> JOB INTERVIEW!



You look great! Very posh. Hope you got the job!


----------



## wannaprada

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Today:
> YSL blazer
> Suzi Chin dress
> Black Simples
> 
> JOB INTERVIEW!



You look fantastic! Hope you get the job!


----------



## ColdSteel

Thanks ladies! I hope I get it!


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

megt10 said:


> My going to Target outfit yesterday. I am back in flats. I got glasses for the first time last week and tripped walking the dog because looking down is just weird. Anyway, hurt my knee again and so here are my Sylvia flat sandals. The top is James Perse, jeans Mother, bag Gucci D ring in python.


Such a classy causual look.


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

ColdSteel said:


> Today:
> YSL blazer
> Suzi Chin dress
> Black Simples
> 
> JOB INTERVIEW!


you look great....love the jacket!


----------



## Louboufan

ColdSteel said:


> Today:
> YSL blazer
> Suzi Chin dress
> Black Simples
> 
> JOB INTERVIEW!


Pretty!


----------



## Louboufan

oddinary said:


> Black Patent Ron Rons... sorry a bit hard to see!
> From my Instagram! I'm @oddinary if you'd like to add me


Adorable


----------



## Louboufan

megt10 said:


> My going to Target outfit yesterday. I am back in flats. I got glasses for the first time last week and tripped walking the dog because looking down is just weird. Anyway, hurt my knee again and so here are my Sylvia flat sandals. The top is James Perse, jeans Mother, bag Gucci D ring in python.


Pretty!


----------



## gfairenoughh

heiress-ox said:


> unless it's for business purposes i never get why people wear heels to airports i could think of nothing worse lol.  for me long haul flights include a lot of walking around the terminal since for international flights check in time is quite a while before boarding time. also, once i get off i just want to be as quick & comfortable as possible in getting to baggage claim.  if you're dead set on wearing the heels upon your arrival, i'd pack them in your carry-on and just change when you get off.



I totally agree! There ain't no shame in breaking out the Jordans!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

ColdSteel said:


> Today:
> YSL blazer
> Suzi Chin dress
> Black Simples
> 
> JOB INTERVIEW!



You look great! The YSL blazer is gorgeous! 



beagly911 said:


> Todays OOTD!
> 
> Tank: Caslon
> Jacket: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: C`est Antier (Size 8, which I haven't been since college and only for about 12 weeks!)
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's (sorry DH cut off the front foot! hehe)



Love your outfit and your watersnake VPs. 



megt10 said:


> My going to Target outfit yesterday. I am back in flats. I got glasses for the first time last week and tripped walking the dog because looking down is just weird. Anyway, hurt my knee again and so here are my Sylvia flat sandals. The top is James Perse, jeans Mother, bag Gucci D ring in python.



This is such a cute outfit! The sandals are gorgeous. I bet you were the most chic one at Target!  Sorry about your accident. 



oddinary said:


> Black Patent Ron Rons... sorry a bit hard to see!
> From my Instagram! I'm @oddinary if you'd like to add me



Lovely Ron Rons!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> My going to Target outfit yesterday. I am back in flats. I got glasses for the first time last week and tripped walking the dog because looking down is just weird. Anyway, hurt my knee again and so here are my Sylvia flat sandals. The top is James Perse, jeans Mother, bag Gucci D ring in python.


 
Such a cute outfit *meg*!!!
Love the skinnys and sandals!!!


----------



## sammix3

ColdSteel said:


> Today:
> YSL blazer
> Suzi Chin dress
> Black Simples
> 
> JOB INTERVIEW!



So chic!  Hope you got the job!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> My going to Target outfit yesterday. I am back in flats. I got glasses for the first time last week and tripped walking the dog because looking down is just weird. Anyway, hurt my knee again and so here are my Sylvia flat sandals. The top is James Perse, jeans Mother, bag Gucci D ring in python.



Meg - hope your knee gets better soon.  Love your casual outfits.  How are James Perse tees?  I've heard about them but would love to hear your opinion.



oddinary said:


> Black Patent Ron Rons... sorry a bit hard to see!
> From my Instagram! I'm @oddinary if you'd like to add me



Twins!  I love my Ron Rons!  Your top is cute, where is it from?


----------



## beagly911

Anniversary dinner with DH

Dress: Adrianna Pappel
CL's: Purple Sissor Girls


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> My going to Target outfit yesterday. I am back in flats. I got glasses for the first time last week and tripped walking the dog because looking down is just weird. Anyway, hurt my knee again and so here are my Sylvia flat sandals. The top is James Perse, jeans Mother, bag Gucci D ring in python.



I'm sorry to hear that you hurt your knee but you always look great in all  outfits! I love your python bag!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Anniversary dinner with DH
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Pappel
> CL's: Purple Sissor Girls



Very sexy beagly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ColdSteel said:


> Today:
> YSL blazer
> Suzi Chin dress
> Black Simples
> 
> JOB INTERVIEW!



Very nice!


----------



## oddinary

sammix3 said:


> Meg - hope your knee gets better soon.  Love your casual outfits.  How are James Perse tees?  I've heard about them but would love to hear your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Twins!  I love my Ron Rons!  Your top is cute, where is it from?



Thank you! It is from Cotton On (Australian brand).


----------



## oddinary

Brazucaa said:


> Wonderful composition, it says a lot on a single image - but you really could increase the size of the shoes' photo, even keeping the same 'area'
> 
> B



Thanks! I'll try to post a better close up next time. 



Louboufan said:


> Adorable



Hehe, thank you!



hellokatiegirl said:


> You look great! The YSL blazer is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your outfit and your watersnake VPs.
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a cute outfit! The sandals are gorgeous. I bet you were the most chic one at Target!  Sorry about your accident.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Ron Rons!



Thank you everybody!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Out to lunch in my Lady Peep Sling. I do think 150mm is my limit ;0P


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Anniversary dinner with DH
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Pappel
> CL's: Purple Sissor Girls



Very nice Beagly!




			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Out to lunch in my Lady Peep Sling. I do think 150mm is my limit ;0P



Great outfit!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Cute outfits ladies!


 Thanks Wanna.


d00rvm said:


> Aah I hope your knee heals soon Meg!
> You look FABBBB!!


 Thank you so much, my knee is better already. I just need to stay off the heels for a bit. 


Brazucaa said:


> Still looking good, Meg! Great glasses. I am told, from a reliable source, that you will get that hang of it - sooner rather than later.
> 
> B


 Thank you B. I was told to wear them non stop for a week and I would get the hang of them. I am almost there but am now taking them off for dog walking. I am lucky that my vision isn't really bad just a bit fuzzy .


beagly911 said:


> Looking great meg...sorry for the fall, hope you're back in your heels quickly!!


 Thanks Beagly, I will be by next week I am pretty sure.


HiHeelsnCookies said:


> Such a classy causual look.


 Thank you.


Louboufan said:


> Pretty!


 


hellokatiegirl said:


> You look great! The YSL blazer is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your outfit and your watersnake VPs.
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a cute outfit! The sandals are gorgeous. I bet you were the most chic one at Target!  Sorry about your accident.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Ron Rons!


 Thanks so much, I love these sandals and they have been a great alternative to heels this summer. They look good with almost anything.


stilly said:


> Such a cute outfit *meg*!!!
> Love the skinnys and sandals!!!


 Thank you Stilly. Mother jeans are my new favorite. They fit really well and are soft and comfortable.


sammix3 said:


> Meg - hope your knee gets better soon. Love your casual outfits. How are James Perse tees? I've heard about them but would love to hear your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Twins! I love my Ron Rons! Your top is cute, where is it from?


 Thanks Sammi, I love James Perse, Vince and Splendid t-shirts. They are really great quality and super soft. They wash well and last a long time. They are pricey though and I usually don't buy them until they go on sale. The one I am wearing I found at NM Last Call. I bought them in the 4 colors that they had. 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you hurt your knee but you always look great in all outfits! I love your python bag!


 Thank you Lavender. I love this bag it is really lightweight and fits nicely on the shoulder.


----------



## megt10

oddinary said:


> Black Patent Ron Rons... sorry a bit hard to see!
> From my Instagram! I'm @oddinary if you'd like to add me


 Beautiful.


ColdSteel said:


> Today:
> YSL blazer
> Suzi Chin dress
> Black Simples
> 
> JOB INTERVIEW!


 Good luck getting the job! You look professional and so chic, I love the blazer it is gorgeous.


beagly911 said:


> Anniversary dinner with DH
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Pappel
> CL's: Purple Sissor Girls


 HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! You look stunning. I have the same dress and now I need your shoes .


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> Anniversary dinner with DH
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Pappel
> CL's: Purple Sissor Girls


 
Lovely B! Extremely sexy! DH must have been on 'cloud 9'!


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> You look great! The YSL blazer is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your outfit and your watersnake VPs.
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a cute outfit! The sandals are gorgeous. I bet you were the most chic one at Target!  Sorry about your accident.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Ron Rons!


 Thank you so much!


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very sexy beagly!


 


wannaprada said:


> Very nice Beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit!


 


megt10 said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Good luck getting the job! You look professional and so chic, I love the blazer it is gorgeous.
> 
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! You look stunning. I have the same dress and now I need your shoes .


 


Brazucaa said:


> Lovely B! Extremely sexy! DH must have been on 'cloud 9'!


Thank you so much ladies!  We had a great dinner at a local Inn and a relaxing evening!!


----------



## Greta_V

This is just one of my outfits for the grey suede metalipps (my first and favorite one))


----------



## wannaprada

Greta_V said:
			
		

> This is just one of my outfits for the grey suede metalipps (my first and favorite one))



Love everything about this look!


----------



## kham

Greta_V said:


> This is just one of my outfits for the grey suede metalipps (my first and favorite one))



I love this!! You look great!


----------



## cts900

hellokatiegirl said:


> Great outfits! I love both of your Louboutins in these pictures! Very classic!





dbeth said:


> You look adorable cts!!!



Sorry for my late reply, ladies.  Thank you for being so kind!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Anniversary dinner with DH
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Pappel
> CL's: Purple Sissor Girls



So pretty!  I just wore an Adrianna Pappel dress to my brother's wedding.  I love how they fit and you look fabulous.  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Greta_V

kham said:


> I love this!! You look great!





wannaprada said:


> Love everything about this look!




 Thank you, ladies =333


----------



## beagly911

Greta_V said:


> This is just one of my outfits for the grey suede metalipps (my first and favorite one))


 What an awesome outfit!  You look great!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> So pretty! I just wore an Adrianna Pappel dress to my brother's wedding. I love how they fit and you look fabulous. Happy Anniversary!


 I agree, I love how her dresses fit!  Thank you so much cts!


----------



## Kayapo97

Greta_V said:


> This is just one of my outfits for the grey suede metalipps (my first and favorite one))


Lovely outfit and shoes, what are they like to walk in?


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Greta_V said:


> This is just one of my outfits for the grey suede metalipps (my first and favorite one))


 
You are just stunning and gorgeous ...           :urock:   !!!


----------



## Greta_V

beagly911 said:


> What an awesome outfit!  You look great!





CLShoe_Lover said:


> You are just stunning and gorgeous ...           :urock:   !!!



Thank you))) 



Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely outfit and shoes, what are they like to walk in?



Honestly, horrible)) but you can get used to it - anything for the beauty))) :worthy:


----------



## beagly911

Out for errands today, including taking my Aqua Watersnake VP's to my cobbler for new heel lifts!!

CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's
Bag: My new baby...Rebecca Minkoff full sized Jetsetter


----------



## anniethecat

Greta_V said:


> This is just one of my outfits for the grey suede metalipps (my first and favorite one))


 

Love this look!  Where did you get your dress, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Greta_V

anniethecat said:


> Love this look!  Where did you get your dress, if you don't mind me asking?



Thanks, this is Just Cavalli)) I accidentally found it in Macy's - only one and in my size - just grabbed and ran away with it  but after that I saw it on Net-a-porter also.


----------



## anniethecat

Greta_V said:


> Thanks, this is Just Cavalli)) I accidentally found it in Macy's - only one and in my size - just grabbed and ran away with it  but after that I saw it on Net-a-porter also.


 
Thanks Greta!  I love it!  I must try to find one


----------



## Greta_V

anniethecat said:


> Thanks Greta!  I love it!  I must try to find one



No problem! It was about a year ago, though... but good luck! I hope you find it =))


----------



## chloe speaks

thanks *wannaprada, beagly911, Lavenderduckiez, attyxthomas, megt10, Louboufan, sammix3*!


----------



## chloe speaks

megt10 said:


> My going to Target outfit yesterday. I am back in flats. I got glasses for the first time last week and tripped walking the dog because looking down is just weird. Anyway, hurt my knee again and so here are my Sylvia flat sandals. The top is James Perse, jeans Mother, bag Gucci D ring in python.



i love all the acqua; so summery bright! i actually really like those glasses too - i hope your knee is ok!


----------



## Louboufan

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Out to lunch in my Lady Peep Sling. I do think 150mm is my limit ;0P


----------



## fumi

Greta_V said:


> This is just one of my outfits for the grey suede metalipps (my first and favorite one))



Awesome outfit! The Metalipps look so hot. 




beagly911 said:


> Out for errands today, including taking my Aqua Watersnake VP's to my cobbler for new heel lifts!!
> 
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's
> Bag: My new baby...Rebecca Minkoff full sized Jetsetter



Great outfit, beagly! The watersnake skin is pretty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Greta_V said:


> This is just one of my outfits for the grey suede metalipps (my first and favorite one))



Nice outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Out for errands today, including taking my Aqua Watersnake VP's to my cobbler for new heel lifts!!
> 
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's
> Bag: My new baby...Rebecca Minkoff full sized Jetsetter




I like the combo!! Beautiful bag and heels!


----------



## sammix3

Chilly night in San Francisco, went to dinner in my black patent Ron Rons


----------



## Jönathan

sammix3 said:


> Chilly night in San Francisco, went to dinner in my black patent Ron Rons



So pretty!


----------



## starr_shenell

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Out to lunch in my Lady Peep Sling. I do think 150mm is my limit ;0P


I love this combo!


----------



## Flip88

sammix3 said:


> Chilly night in San Francisco, went to dinner in my black patent Ron Rons



Nice style, hope you enjoyed dinner.


----------



## fumi

sammix3 said:


> Chilly night in San Francisco, went to dinner in my black patent Ron Rons



Love everything about this outfit! You've been posting one great outfit after another


----------



## anemonerose

carlinha said:


> an oldie but goodie!
> 
> *ivory python jaws*



Wow I was looking for jaws and found this so pretty! Carlinha who is the dress by? it is ridiculously slimming, i love how ruffles do that!


----------



## megt10

Greta_V said:


> This is just one of my outfits for the grey suede metalipps (my first and favorite one))


 Gorgeous, you look fantastic and your dress is adorable.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Out for errands today, including taking my Aqua Watersnake VP's to my cobbler for new heel lifts!!
> 
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's
> Bag: My new baby...Rebecca Minkoff full sized Jetsetter


 You just always look beautiful and thin Beagly. I love the whole look and the shoes are TDF.


----------



## megt10

chloe speaks said:


> i love all the acqua; so summery bright! i actually really like those glasses too - i hope your knee is ok!


 Thank you Chloe. I had such a hard time even finding glasses that fit my face (it is small and thin) and not a lot of choice unless I wanted children's glasses . Though they did have some purple princess glasses with lots of sparkle that fit .


----------



## beagly911

fumi said:


> Awesome outfit! The Metalipps look so hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit, beagly! The watersnake skin is pretty!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I like the combo!! Beautiful bag and heels!


 


megt10 said:


> You just always look beautiful and thin Beagly. I love the whole look and the shoes are TDF.


 
Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Out for errands today, including taking my Aqua Watersnake VP's to my cobbler for new heel lifts!!
> 
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's
> Bag: My new baby...Rebecca Minkoff full sized Jetsetter



Such a pretty color.  You look awesome, as usual.


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Such a pretty color. You look awesome, as usual.


 Thank you so much cts!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

sammix3 said:


> Chilly night in San Francisco, went to dinner in my black patent Ron Rons



Great outfit! Luuuuv the bag!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

beagly911 said:


> Anniversary dinner with DH
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Pappel
> CL's: Purple Sissor Girls



You look gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

Zoe Bradley said:


> You look gorgeous!


 Thank you!


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> Out for errands today, including taking my Aqua Watersnake VP's to my cobbler for new heel lifts!!
> 
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's
> Bag: My new baby...Rebecca Minkoff full sized Jetsetter


 
Certainly one of the best shod 'errands girl' ever! Lovely shoes B, as usual coming from you. Were these the ones DH managed to cut off one of your previous pics?

B


----------



## Louboufan

sammix3 said:


> Chilly night in San Francisco, went to dinner in my black patent Ron Rons



Pretty.


----------



## Louboufan

Greta_V said:


> This is just one of my outfits for the grey suede metalipps (my first and favorite one))


Gorgeous! Are they comfortable? I sold my last year in the leopard on ebay.


----------



## Greta_V

Louboufan said:


> Gorgeous! Are they comfortable? I sold my last year in the leopard on ebay.



Hmm... I wonder if you sold them to me  I'm absolutely crazy about this style)) actually I find the leopards way more comfortable than the suedes... even though I have them in the same size... have no idea why


----------



## sammix3

Jönathan;22488441 said:
			
		

> So pretty!





Flip88 said:


> Nice style, hope you enjoyed dinner.





fumi said:


> Love everything about this outfit! You've been posting one great outfit after another





Zoe Bradley said:


> Great outfit! Luuuuv the bag!





Louboufan said:


> Pretty.



Thanks everyone for your lovely comments


----------



## Louboufan

Greta_V said:


> Hmm... I wonder if you sold them to me  I'm absolutely crazy about this style)) actually I find the leopards way more comfortable than the suedes... even though I have them in the same size... have no idea why



I love the leopard but the thin heel scared me so I ended parting with them. That is awesome that you find them comfortable. It is a gorgeous shoe.


----------



## beagly911

Brazucaa said:


> Certainly one of the best shod 'errands girl' ever! Lovely shoes B, as usual coming from you. Were these the ones DH managed to cut off one of your previous pics?
> 
> B


 Thanks Brazucaa, yes they are the same ones!  :giggles:


----------



## laurenychu

haven`t been in here in a while, everyone looks amazing!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sammix3 said:


> Chilly night in San Francisco, went to dinner in my black patent Ron Rons



You're so cute Sammi! 



beagly911 said:


> Out for errands today, including taking my Aqua Watersnake VP's to my cobbler for new heel lifts!!
> 
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's
> Bag: My new baby...Rebecca Minkoff full sized Jetsetter



Love the aqua VPs!!! I like how you pair them with a violet top!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Out to lunch in my Lady Peep Sling. I do think 150mm is my limit ;0P



Your toenail color is the perfect pop of color for these shoes! 



Greta_V said:


> This is just one of my outfits for the grey suede metalipps (my first and favorite one))



Gorgeous pix Greta!!! I absolutely adore you dress too!!! May I ask where it's from?



beagly911 said:


> Anniversary dinner with DH
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Pappel
> CL's: Purple Sissor Girls



This has gotta be my fav look of yours Beagly!!! The straps of the Scissor girls and the illusion of straps on your dress is fabulous and a bit edgy too! 



megt10 said:


> My going to Target outfit yesterday. I am back in flats. I got glasses for the first time last week and tripped walking the dog because looking down is just weird. Anyway, hurt my knee again and so here are my Sylvia flat sandals. The top is James Perse, jeans Mother, bag Gucci D ring in python.



Casual and chic, love the shoes with the pants Meg!!! 



ColdSteel said:


> Today:
> YSL blazer
> Suzi Chin dress
> Black Simples
> 
> JOB INTERVIEW!



Your hair is awesome! I like your haircut with the formal-ness of the rest of the attire!


----------



## Greta_V

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Gorgeous pix Greta!!! I absolutely adore you dress too!!! May I ask where it's from?



Thanks)) it is Just Cavalli))


----------



## Greta_V

sammix3 said:


> Chilly night in San Francisco, went to dinner in my black patent Ron Rons



Oh, wow, that look is really pretty and feminine =))


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Greta_V said:


> Thanks)) it is Just Cavalli))



Thanks, I love anything with a tiger


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> You're so cute Sammi!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the aqua VPs!!! I like how you pair them with a violet top!
> 
> 
> 
> Your toenail color is the perfect pop of color for these shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pix Greta!!! I absolutely adore you dress too!!! May I ask where it's from?
> 
> 
> 
> This has gotta be my fav look of yours Beagly!!! The straps of the Scissor girls and the illusion of straps on your dress is fabulous and a bit edgy too!
> 
> 
> 
> Casual and chic, love the shoes with the pants Meg!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your hair is awesome! I like your haircut with the formal-ness of the rest of the attire!



Thanks so much CEC.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

wannaprada said:


> Great outfit!





Louboufan said:


>





starr_shenell said:


> I love this combo!



Thanks, guys!


----------



## Elsie87

Wearing my *black nappa Lillians* with a retro "pin-up girl" dress today: 











More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## wannaprada

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Wearing my black nappa Lillians with a retro "pin-up girl" dress today:
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Too cute!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Chilly night in San Francisco, went to dinner in my black patent Ron Rons


 Sammi I don't know how I missed this post. You look gorgeous!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Sammi I don't know how I missed this post. You look gorgeous!



You're so sweet Meg


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sammix3 said:


> Chilly night in San Francisco, went to dinner in my black patent Ron Rons



Beautiful!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *black nappa Lillians* with a retro "pin-up girl" dress today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!




Very cute! Love the way the shoes compliment the skirt and vice versa!


----------



## phiphi

i am so behind, i apologize if i missed anyone!! 



Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *black nappa Lillians* with a retro "pin-up girl" dress today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



adorable, E!



sammix3 said:


> Chilly night in San Francisco, went to dinner in my black patent Ron Rons



you look fantastic, sammi!! 



Greta_V said:


> This is just one of my outfits for the grey suede metalipps (my first and favorite one))



stunning! what a great outfit!



beagly911 said:


> Out for errands today, including taking my Aqua Watersnake VP's to my cobbler for new heel lifts!!
> 
> CL's: Aqua Watersnake VP's
> Bag: My new baby...Rebecca Minkoff full sized Jetsetter



fun!!! love the bag too!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Out to lunch in my Lady Peep Sling. I do think 150mm is my limit ;0P



you look amazing, icookieatishop! amazing!



ColdSteel said:


> Today:
> YSL blazer
> Suzi Chin dress
> Black Simples
> 
> JOB INTERVIEW!



chic and elegant!! i hope your interview went well!!!


----------



## phiphi

land's end chambray dress and jaws


----------



## dbeth

phiphi said:


> land's end chambray dress and jaws



Beautiful Phi!! I love the jaws so much, every time I see them I fall in love all over again!


----------



## dbeth

Went to Vegas 2 weekends ago and wore my black patent Bananes. Paired with a strapless sequin dress.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *black nappa Lillians* with a retro "pin-up girl" dress today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



I could just live in your closet. 



phiphi said:


> land's end chambray dress and jaws



Classy as always!  Love. 



dbeth said:


> Went to Vegas 2 weekends ago and wore my black patent Bananes. Paired with a strapless sequin dress.



Hot diggity dizammmm!    You just ooze sexiness and glamour!  *fans self*


----------



## Echoes

dbeth said:


> Went to Vegas 2 weekends ago and wore my black patent Bananes. Paired with a strapless sequin dress.




Good Golly, Miss Molly!


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> Went to Vegas 2 weekends ago and wore my black patent Bananes. Paired with a strapless sequin dress.



 babe you look amazing, freaking love everything about this outfit, and you know how i feel about the ones that got away (bananes)!


----------



## Louboufan

dbeth said:


> Went to Vegas 2 weekends ago and wore my black patent Bananes. Paired with a strapless sequin dress.



Gorgeous once again!


----------



## Louboufan

phiphi said:


> land's end chambray dress and jaws


Very cute.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *black nappa Lillians* with a retro "pin-up girl" dress today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



Your dress is too cute! Love the Cls too!



phiphi said:


> land's end chambray dress and jaws



I love your chambray dress phiphi! I am going to have to start checking out Lands End! The jaws CLs are amazing!



dbeth said:


> Went to Vegas 2 weekends ago and wore my black patent Bananes. Paired with a strapless sequin dress.



Your dress is hot! Perfect for Vegas. You look great and the shoes are fabulous!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my "CL Outfit" from last week. The shoes are CL Delicos in Yellow and the dress is Anthropologie.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

The infamous bathroom shots at work this week... my office needs better lighting   
New tan simples and black kid simples


----------



## mizcolon73

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my "CL Outfit" from last week. The shoes are CL Delicos in Yellow and the dress is Anthropologie.



Such a pretty outfit!! That's a make you smile, so puuuuurty outfit!!


----------



## fumi

phiphi said:


> land's end chambray dress and jaws



The Jaws are such awesome shoes! 




dbeth said:


> Went to Vegas 2 weekends ago and wore my black patent Bananes. Paired with a strapless sequin dress.



You look drop dead sexy!  I love the sequin dress!


----------



## Jönathan

phiphi said:


> land's end chambray dress and jaws



Phi, I love this look!


----------



## Jönathan

dbeth said:


> Went to Vegas 2 weekends ago and wore my black patent Bananes. Paired with a strapless sequin dress.


dbeth, you look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Jönathan

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my "CL Outfit" from last week. The shoes are CL Delicos in Yellow and the dress is Anthropologie.



Such a cute outfit!


----------



## Jönathan

LVobsessedNYC said:


> The infamous bathroom shots at work this week... my office needs better lighting
> New tan simples and black kid simples



Such a great outfit!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fumi

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my "CL Outfit" from last week. The shoes are CL Delicos in Yellow and the dress is Anthropologie.



Such a pretty dress! They go perfectly with the yellow shoes!


----------



## 9distelle

dbeth said:


> Went to Vegas 2 weekends ago and wore my black patent Bananes. Paired with a strapless sequin dress.


Gorgeous outfit paired with stunning CLs, perfect!!


----------



## attyxthomas

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Here is my "CL Outfit" from last week. The shoes are CL Delicos in Yellow and the dress is Anthropologie.



Is that the epi in figue? Your outfit is amazing


----------



## phiphi

dbeth said:


> Beautiful Phi!! I love the jaws so much, every time I see them I fall in love all over again!





dbeth said:


> Went to Vegas 2 weekends ago and wore my black patent Bananes. Paired with a strapless sequin dress.



thank you dbeth!! i look positively boring compared to THIS!! wowza the hotness!!!



Dukeprincess said:


> I could just live in your closet.
> 
> Classy as always!  Love.
> 
> Hot diggity dizammmm!    You just ooze sexiness and glamour!  *fans self*



thank you dukie!



Louboufan said:


> Very cute.



thanks louboufan!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Your dress is too cute! Love the Cls too!
> 
> I love your chambray dress phiphi! I am going to have to start checking out Lands End! The jaws CLs are amazing!
> 
> Your dress is hot! Perfect for Vegas. You look great and the shoes are fabulous!





hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my "CL Outfit" from last week. The shoes are CL Delicos in Yellow and the dress is Anthropologie.



thank you katie!! i LOVE this dress on you!



LVobsessedNYC said:


> The infamous bathroom shots at work this week... my office needs better lighting
> New tan simples and black kid simples



you look fantastic!



fumi said:


> The Jaws are such awesome shoes!
> 
> You look drop dead sexy!  I love the sequin dress!



thank you fumi! they're definitely one of my favourite pairs!




			
				Jönathan;22510953 said:
			
		

> Phi, I love this look!



 thank you so much jon!!


----------



## phiphi

clichys and kate spade to work!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

yellow python simples with a pair of Sass & Bide jeans, Zac Posen for target blazer, Missoni for target vest, Kookai top


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> land's end chambray dress and jaws


 Gorgeous phiphi!


----------



## DebbiNC

phiphi said:


> clichys and kate spade to work!



Love the dress and the shoes aren't bad, either!   Seriously, I really like this combo!


----------



## DebbiNC

Brasilian_Babe said:


> yellow python simples with a pair of Sass & Bide jeans, Zac Posen for target blazer, Missoni for target vest, Kookai top




From my favorite play (Steel Magnolias) it was said the ability to accessorize is what separates us from the animals...and you do it so very well!!!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Went to Vegas 2 weekends ago and wore my black patent Bananes. Paired with a strapless sequin dress.


 Whoa Beth! You look incredible! So HOT girl. Your body looks so toned those workouts have paid off!


----------



## fumi

phiphi said:


> clichys and kate spade to work!



Such a cute dress! 



Brasilian_Babe said:


> yellow python simples with a pair of Sass & Bide jeans, Zac Posen for target blazer, Missoni for target vest, Kookai top



The yellow python is TDF!


----------



## megt10

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my "CL Outfit" from last week. The shoes are CL Delicos in Yellow and the dress is Anthropologie.


 You look adorable!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> clichys and kate spade to work!


 Love the colors in this dress Phiphi. Looks so good on you.


Brasilian_Babe said:


> yellow python simples with a pair of Sass & Bide jeans, Zac Posen for target blazer, Missoni for target vest, Kookai top


 Very chic. Love the pics of the accessories as well.


----------



## martinaa

phiphi said:


> clichys and kate spade to work!


 
Great outfit! I like the colours of your dress.


----------



## 9distelle

phiphi said:


> land's end chambray dress and jaws


Perfect outfit andhow Jaws look on you!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

phiphi said:


> clichys and kate spade to work!



Gorgeous!!!
Love your dress! you look great!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Brasilian_Babe said:


> yellow python simples with a pair of Sass & Bide jeans, Zac Posen for target blazer, Missoni for target vest, Kookai top


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my "CL Outfit" from last week. The shoes are CL Delicos in Yellow and the dress is Anthropologie.



very cute!!


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> clichys and kate spade to work!



Such a cute outfit! I wish they still made the clichys in 100mm and 120mm


----------



## sammix3

Brasilian_Babe said:


> yellow python simples with a pair of Sass & Bide jeans, Zac Posen for target blazer, Missoni for target vest, Kookai top



Loving it! You are so well put together!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Jönathan;22510977 said:
			
		

> Such a great outfit!  Thanks for sharing!


 
Thanks Jonathan!


----------



## sammix3

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *black nappa Lillians* with a retro "pin-up girl" dress today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!



This is a perfect summertime look


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> I could just live in your closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Classy as always!  Love.
> 
> 
> 
> Hot diggity dizammmm!    You just ooze sexiness and glamour!  *fans self*



Love you Duke! Thanks doll.  I need to come visit you in DVF! Havn't been there for awhile.



Echoes said:


> Good Golly, Miss Molly!


  Lol, thank you. I hav'nt heard that in awhile!



heiress-ox said:


> babe you look amazing, freaking love everything about this outfit, and you know how i feel about the ones that got away (bananes)!



Thanks heiress! I know you will get your bananes soon!! 



Louboufan said:


> Gorgeous once again!



Thanks Loubou! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> Your dress is too cute! Love the Cls too!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your chambray dress phiphi! I am going to have to start checking out Lands End! The jaws CLs are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Your dress is hot! Perfect for Vegas. You look great and the shoes are fabulous!



Thanks! Yeah, I thought I could get away with sequin in Vegas!! 



fumi said:


> The Jaws are such awesome shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look drop dead sexy!  I love the sequin dress!



Thanks Fumi! 




			
				Jönathan;22510961 said:
			
		

> dbeth, you look absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you Jonathon! 



9distelle said:


> Gorgeous outfit paired with stunning CLs, perfect!!



Thanks 9distelle! 



megt10 said:


> Whoa Beth! You look incredible! So HOT girl. Your body looks so toned those workouts have paid off!



Thanks Meg!!! I love boot camp---I don't think I will ever go back to the gym.


----------



## dbeth

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my "CL Outfit" from last week. The shoes are CL Delicos in Yellow and the dress is Anthropologie.



You look so adorable!!!! And I love Anthro!!



phiphi said:


> clichys and kate spade to work!



Beautiful Phi!!  Love Kate Spade, I have a few things of hers.  And thank you on the sequin dress compliments----Vegas is the only time I will wear one!



Brasilian_Babe said:


> yellow python simples with a pair of Sass & Bide jeans, Zac Posen for target blazer, Missoni for target vest, Kookai top



LOVE!!!  Very well put together and the yellow python simples are TDF!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

phiphi said:


> land's end chambray dress and jaws


   ... love ur outfit and shoes ... u are stunning ...   !!!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

dbeth said:


> Went to Vegas 2 weekends ago and wore my black patent Bananes. Paired with a strapless sequin dress.



HS ... OMG      ... you are just amazing ...    ... love ur outfit and shoes ... u are stunning and gorgeous ... gift us with more outfit like this ...


----------



## beagly911

CEC.LV4eva said:


> You're so cute Sammi!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the aqua VPs!!! I like how you pair them with a violet top!
> 
> 
> 
> Your toenail color is the perfect pop of color for these shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pix Greta!!! I absolutely adore you dress too!!! May I ask where it's from?
> 
> 
> 
> This has gotta be my fav look of yours Beagly!!! The straps of the Scissor girls and the illusion of straps on your dress is fabulous and a bit edgy too!
> 
> 
> 
> Casual and chic, love the shoes with the pants Meg!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your hair is awesome! I like your haircut with the formal-ness of the rest of the attire!


 Thank you so much CEC!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my *black nappa Lillians* with a retro "pin-up girl" dress today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 Awesome look!!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> i am so behind, i apologize if i missed anyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> adorable, E!
> 
> 
> 
> you look fantastic, sammi!!
> 
> 
> 
> stunning! what a great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> fun!!! love the bag too!
> 
> 
> 
> you look amazing, icookieatishop! amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> chic and elegant!! i hope your interview went well!!!


Thanks phi!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

phiphi said:


> clichys and kate spade to work!


So pretty!  I just love this look!!!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> land's end chambray dress and jaws


 Great look phi, I love the Jaws!!


dbeth said:


> Went to Vegas 2 weekends ago and wore my black patent Bananes. Paired with a strapless sequin dress.


Stunning dbeth!!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my "CL Outfit" from last week. The shoes are CL Delicos in Yellow and the dress is Anthropologie.


 You look terrific hellokatiegirl!!  Love your dress!


LVobsessedNYC said:


> The infamous bathroom shots at work this week... my office needs better lighting
> New tan simples and black kid simples


Lovely!!



phiphi said:


> clichys and kate spade to work!


Great office look!



Brasilian_Babe said:


> yellow python simples with a pair of Sass & Bide jeans, Zac Posen for target blazer, Missoni for target vest, Kookai top


Wonderful outfit!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Brasilian_Babe said:


> yellow python simples with a pair of Sass & Bide jeans, Zac Posen for target blazer, Missoni for target vest, Kookai top


I always enjoy seeing your outfits. Such good taste!
You make me want a pair in yellow


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

phiphi said:


> land's end chambray dress and jaws


So pretty!  Love the Jaws!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

dbeth said:


> Went to Vegas 2 weekends ago and wore my black patent Bananes. Paired with a strapless sequin dress.


I need to turn on the AC.  So hot, dbeth!!!


----------



## phiphi

Brasilian_Babe said:


> yellow python simples with a pair of Sass & Bide jeans, Zac Posen for target blazer, Missoni for target vest, Kookai top



ooh i LOVE this whole look!!! you look fantastic!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my "CL Outfit" from last week. The shoes are CL Delicos in Yellow and the dress is Anthropologie.


hellokatiegirl, such a beautiful combo!  I wish I knew how to put colors together like you do.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LVobsessedNYC said:


> The infamous bathroom shots at work this week... my office needs better lighting
> New tan simples and black kid simples


Black and tan go so well together


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous phiphi!



thank you so much dear meg!



DebbiNC said:


> Love the dress and the shoes aren't bad, either!   Seriously, I really like this combo!



thank you debbi!! :giggles:



fumi said:


> Such a cute dress!



thank you fumi!! 



megt10 said:


> Love the colors in this dress Phiphi. Looks so good on you.



thanks meg! i love this pattern and the colours!



martinaa said:


> Great outfit! I like the colours of your dress.



thank you so much!



9distelle said:


> Perfect outfit andhow Jaws look on you!!



thanks!! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> Love your dress! you look great!



thank you! xox



sammix3 said:


> Such a cute outfit! I wish they still made the clichys in 100mm and 120mm



thank you so much sammi!! CL should totally bring this back. it's such a great shoe. 



dbeth said:


> Beautiful Phi!!  Love Kate Spade, I have a few things of hers.  And thank you on the sequin dress compliments----Vegas is the only time I will wear one!



you are so kind! thank you dbeth (and i'm back here drooling at your outfit again!)



CLShoe_Lover said:


> ... love ur outfit and shoes ... u are stunning ...   !!!



aw!! thank you SO much CLshoe_lover!!! xox


----------



## phiphi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> So pretty!  I just love this look!!!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> So pretty!  Love the Jaws!



thank you helen!!!



beagly911 said:


> Great look phi, I love the Jaws!!
> 
> Great office look!



thanks beagly!!!


----------



## jeNYC

Went to an engagement party wearing my black patent red tips vps


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Black and tan go so well together


 thanks! its my favorite combo


----------



## Echoes

jeNYC said:


> Went to an engagement party wearing my black patent red tips vps




Cute.

Too bad about that piece of paper that blew in front of your face when the picture was snapped though.


----------



## 9distelle

jeNYC said:


> Went to an engagement party wearing my black patent red tips vps


Beautiful outfit & VPs look stunning on you!!


----------



## Kayapo97

jeNYC said:


> Went to an engagement party wearing my black patent red tips vps


Very pretty outfit.


----------



## Flip88

jeNYC said:


> Went to an engagement party wearing my black patent red tips vps



Stunning


----------



## fumi

jeNYC said:


> Went to an engagement party wearing my black patent red tips vps



You look sexy!


----------



## Brazucaa

jeNYC said:


> Went to an engagement party wearing my black patent red tips vps


 
You KILLED at that party! Congratulations J, the whole ensemble is wonderful.

B


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Jönathan;22510968 said:
			
		

> Such a cute outfit!





fumi said:


> Such a pretty dress! They go perfectly with the yellow shoes!



Thank you Jonathan and fumi! 



attyxthomas said:


> Is that the epi in figue? Your outfit is amazing



Yes it is the Epi in Figue! I think Figue is my favorite of the new Epi colors that came out for LV this Spring. You have a good eye! 



phiphi said:


> thank you katie!! i LOVE this dress on you!



Thank you phiphi! I love the Kate Spade dress on you in your most recent pic! I adore Kate Spade clothing! It is my second obsession, next to J. Crew. 



megt10 said:


> You look adorable!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> very cute!!





dbeth said:


> You look so adorable!!!! And I love Anthro!!





beagly911 said:


> You look terrific hellokatiegirl!!  Love your dress!



Thank you so much for your kind compliments! You are all so sweet! 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> hellokatiegirl, such a beautiful combo!  I wish I knew how to put colors together like you do.



Thanks Helen of Troy! My wardrobe tends to be very colorful in spring/summer and then I wear black a bunch in the winter, go figure!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Brasilian_Babe said:


> yellow python simples with a pair of Sass & Bide jeans, Zac Posen for target blazer, Missoni for target vest, Kookai top



I love the yellow python Simples. I am a huge fan of CL Simples, and these are gorgeous! I love how you paired them with the stripe top!



jeNYC said:


> Went to an engagement party wearing my black patent red tips vps



Gorgeous! I love the red tip VPs, they are such a sexy shoe!


----------



## beagly911

jeNYC said:


> Went to an engagement party wearing my black patent red tips vps


Lovely!


----------



## Louboufan

jeNYC said:


> Went to an engagement party wearing my black patent red tips vps


I like your dress!


----------



## heiress-ox

jeNYC said:


> Went to an engagement party wearing my black patent red tips vps



Love it - you look hot!


----------



## dbeth

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I need to turn on the AC.  So hot, dbeth!!!



Thanks Helen!! 



phiphi said:


> thank you so much dear meg!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you debbi!! :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you fumi!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks meg! i love this pattern and the colours!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! xox
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much sammi!! CL should totally bring this back. it's such a great shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> you are so kind! thank you dbeth (and i'm back here drooling at your outfit again!)
> 
> 
> 
> aw!! thank you SO much CLshoe_lover!!! xox



Love you Phi. 



jeNYC said:


> Went to an engagement party wearing my black patent red tips vps



HOTNESS!!!! You look incredible in the VP's!! 



CLShoe_Lover said:


> HS ... OMG      ... you are just amazing ...    ... love ur outfit and shoes ... u are stunning and gorgeous ... gift us with more outfit like this ...



Lol, why thank you so much!!!  It was fun wearing my sequin dress that night!! 



beagly911 said:


> Great look phi, I love the Jaws!!
> 
> Stunning dbeth!!
> 
> 
> You look terrific hellokatiegirl!!  Love your dress!
> 
> Lovely!!
> 
> 
> Great office look!
> 
> 
> Wonderful outfit!



Thanks Beagley dear!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jeNYC said:


> Went to an engagement party wearing my black patent red tips vps



Thats sexy!! Nice outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dbeth said:


> Went to Vegas 2 weekends ago and wore my black patent Bananes. Paired with a strapless sequin dress.



Hot!


----------



## dbeth

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hot!



Thanks Lavender!!


----------



## stilly

jeNYC said:


> Went to an engagement party wearing my black patent red tips vps


 
Love the outfit!!!
Amazing!!!


----------



## stilly

phiphi said:


> clichys and kate spade to work!


 
Amother fabulous outfit *phi*!!!


----------



## sammix3

jeNYC said:


> Went to an engagement party wearing my black patent red tips vps




You look hot!


----------



## Brazucaa

phiphi said:


> clichys and kate spade to work!


 
Apparently simple, but very sexy and well combined. You look great - especially so for work. Congratulations P

B


----------



## cts900

jeNYC said:


> Went to an engagement party wearing my black patent red tips vps



Very pretty!



phiphi said:


> clichys and kate spade to work!




Always a class act.  You are beautiful and I am LOVING this dress.  So fun!



dbeth said:


> Went to Vegas 2 weekends ago and wore my black patent Bananes. Paired with a strapless sequin dress.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Hey ladies, been gone for a little while exploring the other sections of TPF, but I always make it back home to my favorite section here with all of you 

My outfit for hanging out with hubby Thursday night rocking my sales purchase Summerissima ...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, been gone for a little while exploring the other sections of TPF, but I always make it back home to my favorite section here with all of you
> 
> My outfit for hanging out with hubby Thursday night rocking my sales purchase Summerissima ...



Gorgeous outfit!!1 Sexy heels!!! Love it!


----------



## megt10

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, been gone for a little while exploring the other sections of TPF, but I always make it back home to my favorite section here with all of you
> 
> My outfit for hanging out with hubby Thursday night rocking my sales purchase Summerissima ...


 You look gorgeous and your shoes are killer.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, been gone for a little while exploring the other sections of TPF, but I always make it back home to my favorite section here with all of you
> 
> My outfit for hanging out with hubby Thursday night rocking my sales purchase Summerissima ...


You look amazing!!!


----------



## Echoes

SongbirdDiva said:


> My outfit for hanging out with hubby Thursday night rocking my sales purchase Summerissima ...




That may rate another Good Golly, Miss Molly


----------



## fumi

*SongbirdDiva*: You look amazing! I love your top and shorts.


----------



## ilovemylilo

Zara dress with my beloved piggy


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ilovemylilo said:


> Zara dress with my beloved piggy



Very very Sexy!! I love the Chanel bag with the outfit. Its very sexy!


----------



## attyxthomas

ilovemylilo said:
			
		

> Zara dress with my beloved piggy



Stunning outfit!!


----------



## stilly

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, been gone for a little while exploring the other sections of TPF, but I always make it back home to my favorite section here with all of you
> 
> My outfit for hanging out with hubby Thursday night rocking my sales purchase Summerissima ...


 
So sexy *SongbirdDiva*!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ilovemylilo

attyxthomas said:


> Stunning outfit!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## ilovemylilo

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very very Sexy!! I love the Chanel bag with the outfit. Its very sexy!


Thank you!!!


----------



## brittany729

ilovemylilo said:


> Zara dress with my beloved piggy


Gorgeous!


----------



## fumi

ilovemylilo said:


> Zara dress with my beloved piggy



That dress looks amazing!


----------



## cts900

ilovemylilo said:


> Zara dress with my beloved piggy



This is an absolutely stunning look and beautiful photo.


----------



## beagly911

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, been gone for a little while exploring the other sections of TPF, but I always make it back home to my favorite section here with all of you
> 
> My outfit for hanging out with hubby Thursday night rocking my sales purchase Summerissima ...


Stunninng, you look gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

ilovemylilo said:


> Zara dress with my beloved piggy


 Beautiful!!  I love the mix of texures in the dress!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

ilovemylilo said:
			
		

> Zara dress with my beloved piggy



May i ask from which season these are? This is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## AEGIS

InAweWithLoubi said:


> May i ask from which season these are? This is so gorgeous!!!





if you're asking about the dress...it is from this season from Zara


----------



## megt10

ilovemylilo said:


> Zara dress with my beloved piggy


 Gorgeous, totally sexy.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ilovemylilo said:


> Zara dress with my beloved piggy


Love everything about this outifit!!!  Sexy and Classy!!!


----------



## Louboufan

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, been gone for a little while exploring the other sections of TPF, but I always make it back home to my favorite section here with all of you
> 
> My outfit for hanging out with hubby Thursday night rocking my sales purchase Summerissima ...


Gorgeous as always.


----------



## Louboufan

ilovemylilo said:


> Zara dress with my beloved piggy



I love!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gorgeous outfit!!1 Sexy heels!!! Love it!





megt10 said:


> You look gorgeous and your shoes are killer.





Echoes said:


> That may rate another Good Golly, Miss Molly





fumi said:


> *SongbirdDiva*: You look amazing! I love your top and shorts.



aww,  sooo much ladies


----------



## SongbirdDiva

stilly said:


> So sexy *SongbirdDiva*!!!
> Gorgeous!!!





beagly911 said:


> Stunninng, you look gorgeous!





Louboufan said:


> Gorgeous as always.



... aww, thank you so much ladies


----------



## megt10

Wore my Couche Nodo Saturday. I am still in low heels until the knee is better. Went to our local dinner theatre.


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Wore my Couche Nodo Saturday. I am still in low heels until the knee is better. Went to our local dinner theatre.



You look fab.  I really like your ability to be feminine and edgy simultaneously.  Great belt!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> You look fab. I really like your ability to be feminine and edgy simultaneously. Great belt!


 Thanks CTS, I wasn't happy about the outfit until I was at least able to put on a small heel .


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Wore my Couche Nodo Saturday. I am still in low heels until the knee is better. Went to our local dinner theatre.


Looking great as always!!!  Hope your knee gets better soon


----------



## yousofine

Gazing down at my new babies


----------



## SongbirdDiva

yousofine said:


> Gazing down at my new babies



aww, you look so cute! I give you a lot of respect for being pregnant and still rocking heels


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Forgot to post this last week. These were my first, the shoes that introduced me to the fabulous world of CL (wore them to dinner with hubby)...

Pigalle Omnicron


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this last week. These were my first, the shoes that introduced me to the fabulous world of CL (wore them to dinner with hubby)...
> 
> Pigalle Omnicron


I saw you with these on youtube!!!  You ROCK, girlfriend!!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

yousofine said:


> Gazing down at my new babies


Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## ilovemylilo

brittany729 said:


> Gorgeous!





fumi said:


> That dress looks amazing!





cts900 said:


> This is an absolutely stunning look and beautiful photo.





beagly911 said:


> Beautiful!!  I love the mix of texures in the dress!





InAweWithLoubi said:


> May i ask from which season these are? This is so gorgeous!!!





AEGIS said:


> if you're asking about the dress...it is from this season from Zara






megt10 said:


> Gorgeous, totally sexy.





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Love everything about this outifit!!!  Sexy and Classy!!!





Louboufan said:


> I love!



Thank you, sweets!


----------



## ilovemylilo

SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this last week. These were my first, the shoes that introduced me to the fabulous world of CL (wore them to dinner with hubby)...
> 
> Pigalle Omnicron



Hot! Love love everything!


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Looking great as always!!! Hope your knee gets better soon


 Thank you Helen I am hoping so too. It is killing me not being able to wear my gorgeous shoes. Makes dressing really hard as well .


----------



## megt10

SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this last week. These were my first, the shoes that introduced me to the fabulous world of CL (wore them to dinner with hubby)...
> 
> Pigalle Omnicron


 I love your posts! You always look gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

yousofine said:


> Gazing down at my new babies


 Congrats on your new babies . You look great. I am always so impressed when I see pregnant women rocking the heels.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Thank you Helen I am hoping so too. It is killing me not being able to wear my gorgeous shoes. Makes dressing really hard as well .


I hear you meg!  I have not been able to wear any of my gorgeous CLs for 6 months.  So frustrating!!!

Had a minor operation on my feet and it has healed to an extent, but where it was cut open still hurts so I cannot even begin to start breaking in any of my 120 plus heels.  The skin is too weak.  I would be lucky to slip into my Simples, but it certainly does not get my mojo going.  I have been wearing dinky non-CL flats and it makes me feel rather dowdy.

We both need to tough it out for a while till we fully recover by not over-doing it.  Once its all cured, more power to us!!!  Funny how heel height correlates directly to our self confidence!

We are CL warriors!  Let us bear through this all till we can conquer any height we desire!

Girl Power!!!  Hurrahhh!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> I love your posts! You always look gorgeous.


I chose my outfits depending on what pairs I want to wear, but since I have limited option now a days, I am looking rather dowdy whereas you have excellent taste so you always look fab!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this last week. These were my first, the shoes that introduced me to the fabulous world of CL (wore them to dinner with hubby)...
> 
> Pigalle Omnicron



You look amazing!


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I hear you meg! I have not been able to wear any of my gorgeous CLs for 6 months. So frustrating!!!
> 
> Had a minor operation on my feet and it has healed to an extent, but where it was cut open still hurts so I cannot even begin to start breaking in any of my 120 plus heels. The skin is too weak. I would be lucky to slip into my Simples, but it certainly does not get my mojo going. I have been wearing dinky non-CL flats and it makes me feel rather dowdy.
> 
> We both need to tough it out for a while till we fully recover by not over-doing it. Once its all cured, more power to us!!! Funny how heel height correlates directly to our self confidence!
> 
> We are CL warriors! Let us bear through this all till we can conquer any height we desire!
> 
> Girl Power!!! Hurrahhh!!!


 Oh I am so sorry to hear that. I can't even imagine not wearing my shoes for 6 months. Though as it is I will be lucky if I get to wear the summer shoes I bought this summer. I am trying to be patient but it isn't easy as you well know. You are right I just don't feel as pretty in flats even though I have some beautiful ones. 


HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I chose my outfits depending on what pairs I want to wear, but since I have limited option now a days, I am looking rather dowdy whereas you have excellent taste so you always look fab!!!


 I choose my outfits the same way. You have no idea how many events I have passed on because it was just too much work trying to look chic in flats and so many events that flats just aren't appropriate with the type of outfit that would be required. I hear you with the feeling frumpy. I was so jazzed that I was even able to wear the Couche Nodo 70mm. Of course the outfit I had planned was a new Versace dress with jacket and my black and gold Josefas.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Wore my Couche Nodo Saturday. I am still in low heels until the knee is better. Went to our local dinner theatre.


 You look fabulous meg!!!  Be patient, you'll be back in your higher CL's soon!!


----------



## beagly911

yousofine said:


> Gazing down at my new babies


 You look radiant!!


----------



## beagly911

SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this last week. These were my first, the shoes that introduced me to the fabulous world of CL (wore them to dinner with hubby)...
> 
> Pigalle Omnicron


 Yet another absoulely stunning outfit songbird!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Oh I am so sorry to hear that. I can't even imagine not wearing my shoes for 6 months. Though as it is I will be lucky if I get to wear the summer shoes I bought this summer. I am trying to be patient but it isn't easy as you well know. You are right I just don't feel as pretty in flats even though I have some beautiful ones.
> 
> I choose my outfits the same way. You have no idea how many events I have passed on because it was just too much work trying to look chic in flats and so many events that flats just aren't appropriate with the type of outfit that would be required. I hear you with the feeling frumpy. I was so jazzed that I was even able to wear the Couche Nodo 70mm. Of course the outfit I had planned was a new Versace dress with jacket and my black and gold Josefas.


Ooooo Versaces!!!  Very very hot!!!

I always decide which shoes I want to wear, then the outfit, then the lingerie, hehe!
Sometimes I am in such a rush that I almost forget to pull on a pair of underwear
Nnowadays, I have to find a pair I can wear which ends up me looking so frumpy, Argh!

There are days I just cant behave and I would wear a pair that is excruciating.  I end up paying the price wearing Tory Burch flats which I absolutely hate.

Heel height has a direct correlation to my self confidence!!!

The other day, I tried cramming in my feet in a pair of Daffodile trying to stretch em out and ended up with the skin on my pinky toes all destroyed rendering me to wear thong shoes.  That made me feel like a cave woman.

Nonetheless, your knees are most important so please do take good care of yourself.

Big Hug!!!
XOXOXO!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm doing a fly-by tonight, so please forgive the lack of individual compliments. I'm loving the outfit pics, everyone.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this last week. These were my first, the shoes that introduced me to the fabulous world of CL (wore them to dinner with hubby)...
> 
> Pigalle Omnicron



Very Sexy!!


----------



## yousofine

Thank you all!!! 

I feel lucky, radiant and very happy!


----------



## 4Elegance

Hi Ladies this is my first outfit post.  Hope you enjoy.  Check our my blog www.wellhellothirties.com for a closer look and outfit details


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> You look fabulous meg!!! Be patient, you'll be back in your higher CL's soon!!


 Thanks so much Beagly. I am trying to be patient


----------



## megt10

4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies this is my first outfit post. Hope you enjoy. Check our my blog http://www.wellhellothirties.com for a closer look and outfit details
> 
> 
> View attachment 1824086


 Adorable outfit. Your skirt is so cute.


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Ooooo Versaces!!! Very very hot!!!
> 
> I always decide which shoes I want to wear, then the outfit, then the lingerie, hehe!
> Sometimes I am in such a rush that I almost forget to pull on a pair of underwear
> Nnowadays, I have to find a pair I can wear which ends up me looking so frumpy, Argh!
> 
> There are days I just cant behave and I would wear a pair that is excruciating. I end up paying the price wearing Tory Burch flats which I absolutely hate.
> 
> Heel height has a direct correlation to my self confidence!!!
> 
> The other day, I tried cramming in my feet in a pair of Daffodile trying to stretch em out and ended up with the skin on my pinky toes all destroyed rendering me to wear thong shoes. That made me feel like a cave woman.
> 
> Nonetheless, your knees are most important so please do take good care of yourself.
> 
> Big Hug!!!
> XOXOXO!!!


 Oh I know the feeling. I got a new DVF dress that I wanted to show the girls on the DVF thread with shoes I like with the dress. I didn't even walk in the shoes, I just took pics and spent the rest of the night with ice on my knee and in pain. If it was just one knee I could deal with it but since I hurt my knee the last time my good knee is also giving me problems, swollen like a grapefruit. Probably from compensating for the bad knee. I am really going to try and be very good. I would like to be able to wear my summer shoes this summer.


----------



## Jönathan

4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies this is my first outfit post.  Hope you enjoy.  Check our my blog http://www.wellhellothirties.com for a closer look and outfit details
> 
> 
> View attachment 1824086



Super cute!


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:
			
		

> Adorable outfit. Your skirt is so cute.



Thank you megt10.  I must say after seeing your outfits I'm flattered


----------



## 4Elegance

Jönathan said:
			
		

> Super cute!



Thanks Jonathan


----------



## megt10

4Elegance said:


> Thank you megt10. I must say after seeing your outfits I'm flattered


 Aww thank you 4 Elegance, I just checked out your blog. Love it. I need to start one Hello Fifties


----------



## phiphi

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thank you phiphi! I love the Kate Spade dress on you in your most recent pic! I adore Kate Spade clothing! It is my second obsession, next to J. Crew.



aw thank you SO much katie!! xox 



stilly said:


> Amother fabulous outfit *phi*!!!



thank you dear stilly! hope you are doing well!



Brazucaa said:


> Apparently simple, but very sexy and well combined. You look great - especially so for work. Congratulations P
> B



thank you sweet B!



cts900 said:


> Always a class act.  You are beautiful and I am LOVING this dress.  So fun!



thank you my darling cts!! i miss you! xox 



SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, been gone for a little while exploring the other sections of TPF, but I always make it back home to my favorite section here with all of you
> 
> My outfit for hanging out with hubby Thursday night rocking my sales purchase Summerissima ...



i love your outfit posts! gorgeous - hubby is a lucky man!



ilovemylilo said:


> Zara dress with my beloved piggy



stunning ilovemylilo! stunning!!!



megt10 said:


> Wore my Couche Nodo Saturday. I am still in low heels until the knee is better. Went to our local dinner theatre.



i love the couche nodos! you look fantastic meg. hope your knee feels better!



yousofine said:


> Gazing down at my new babies



how adorable are you, rocking heels!!



4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies this is my first outfit post.  Hope you enjoy.  Check our my blog www.wellhellothirties.com for a closer look and outfit details
> 
> View attachment 1824086



very nice outfit 4elegance! super pretty!


----------



## phiphi

feeling nostalgic so whipped out vintage dvf and CLs (city pumps)


----------



## Jönathan

phiphi said:


> feeling nostalgic so whipped out vintage dvf and CLs (city pumps)


Phi! Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:
			
		

> Aww thank you 4 Elegance, I just checked out your blog. Love it. I need to start one Hello Fifties



Well you def should.  You have a great eye for fashion.  I love all of your looks.


----------



## 4Elegance

very nice outfit 4elegance! super pretty![/QUOTE]

Thank you that is very kind


----------



## GCGDanielle

4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies this is my first outfit post.  Hope you enjoy.  Check our my blog http://www.wellhellothirties.com for a closer look and outfit details
> 
> 
> View attachment 1824086



Great outfit.  You are so beautiful!


----------



## GCGDanielle

phiphi said:


> feeling nostalgic so whipped out vintage dvf and CLs (city pumps)



Stunning and perfect, as usual!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Oh I know the feeling. I got a new DVF dress that I wanted to show the girls on the DVF thread with shoes I like with the dress. I didn't even walk in the shoes, I just took pics and spent the rest of the night with ice on my knee and in pain. If it was just one knee I could deal with it but since I hurt my knee the last time my good knee is also giving me problems, swollen like a grapefruit. Probably from compensating for the bad knee. I am really going to try and be very good. I would like to be able to wear my summer shoes this summer.


Oh megt, that sounds aweful!!!  I really feel for you
Make sure you keep your knees warm once the swelling goes down.
Heat promotes good blood circulation which helps the healing process.
Just don't do it before the swelling is gone though.

Poor you!!!  Get well soon!!!  Waiting to see you rock those high heels again soon!!!

XOXOXO!!!


----------



## Brazucaa

SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this last week. These were my first, the shoes that introduced me to the fabulous world of CL (wore them to dinner with hubby)...
> 
> Pigalle Omnicron


 
Very, very lucky Hubby! congratulations, you look amazing.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I hear you meg! I have not been able to wear any of my gorgeous CLs for 6 months. So frustrating!!!
> 
> Had a minor operation on my feet and it has healed to an extent, but where it was cut open still hurts so I cannot even begin to start breaking in any of my 120 plus heels. The skin is too weak. I would be lucky to slip into my Simples, but it certainly does not get my mojo going. I have been wearing dinky non-CL flats and it makes me feel rather dowdy.
> 
> We both need to tough it out for a while till we fully recover by not over-doing it. Once its all cured, more power to us!!! Funny how heel height correlates directly to our self confidence!
> 
> We are CL warriors! Let us bear through this all till we can conquer any height we desire!
> 
> Girl Power!!! Hurrahhh!!!


 
Good luck - heal quickly and good. We can hardly wait to see modelling pics from you again. 

B


----------



## Brazucaa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I chose my outfits depending on what pairs I want to wear, but since I have limited option now a days, I am looking rather dowdy whereas you have excellent taste so you always look fab!!!


 
Hear! Hear! 

Couldn't agree with you more, H. Meg is an inspiration for us all

B


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Brazucaa said:


> Good luck - heal quickly and good. We can hardly wait to see modelling pics from you again.
> 
> B


Brazucca, thank you so much!!!
I really want to do a collection thread sometime, hehe!


----------



## Louboufan

phiphi said:


> feeling nostalgic so whipped out vintage dvf and CLs (city pumps)



I love Chanel bags with GHW.


----------



## Louboufan

songbirddiva said:


> forgot to post this last week. These were my first, the shoes that introduced me to the fabulous world of cl (wore them to dinner with hubby)...
> 
> Pigalle omnicron


Gorgeous!


----------



## 4Elegance

GCGDanielle said:


> Great outfit.  You are so beautiful!



Thank you.  That is very sweet.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

phiphi said:


> feeling nostalgic so whipped out vintage dvf and CLs (city pumps)



Beautiful combo!


----------



## dbeth

ilovemylilo said:


> Zara dress with my beloved piggy



Fabulous!!!!   Love this shot! Great dress---so sexy!



megt10 said:


> Wore my Couche Nodo Saturday. I am still in low heels until the knee is better. Went to our local dinner theatre.



Meg, that Bal jacket is TDF! I love the orange color!!  You have been soooo patient about your knee.   I am positive that I would have not been at all and probably ended up hurting it again.



cts900 said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a class act.  You are beautiful and I am LOVING this dress.  So fun!



Oh CTS!   You, my dear are always the kindest gal. Your hubby is one lucky man!! 



yousofine said:


> Gazing down at my new babies



Absolutely beautiful. .........the beauty of a pregnant woman is just amazing. 



SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this last week. These were my first, the shoes that introduced me to the fabulous world of CL (wore them to dinner with hubby)...
> 
> Pigalle Omnicron



LOVE!!!! Sexy dress & shoes! You look fabulous!!!



4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies this is my first outfit post.  Hope you enjoy.  Check our my blog http://www.wellhellothirties.com for a closer look and outfit details
> 
> 
> View attachment 1824086



Welcome!!!  Glad you decided to share your gorgeous style! Love your skirt and the leopard wedges---so chic.



phiphi said:


> feeling nostalgic so whipped out vintage dvf and CLs (city pumps)



PHIIIII!!!! AMAZING!!  I have not seen this dress---it's absolutely gorgeous!!   And your Chanel isn't to bad either........give me a holla when you are done with it.  :giggles:


----------



## stilly

SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this last week. These were my first, the shoes that introduced me to the fabulous world of CL (wore them to dinner with hubby)...
> 
> Pigalle Omnicron


 
Such a gorgeous dress and piggies!!!
I love the high slit!!!


----------



## stilly

phiphi said:


> feeling nostalgic so whipped out vintage dvf and CLs (city pumps)


 
Another fabulous outfit *phi*!!!


----------



## phiphi

Jönathan;22561649 said:
			
		

> Phi! Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!



 thank you jon!! xox 



GCGDanielle said:


> Stunning and perfect, as usual!



you are so sweet - thank you GCGdanielle!! 



Louboufan said:


> I love Chanel bags with GHW.



thank you loubou! me too!!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beautiful combo!



thank you!



dbeth said:


> PHIIIII!!!! AMAZING!!  I have not seen this dress---it's absolutely gorgeous!!   And your Chanel isn't to bad either........give me a holla when you are done with it.  :giggles:



:giggles: you are SO SWEET dbeth. thank you - you make a girl feel like a million bucks!



stilly said:


> Another fabulous outfit *phi*!!!



thank you dear stilly!! xox


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> feeling nostalgic so whipped out vintage dvf and CLs (city pumps)


 Lovely phi!


----------



## martinaa

phiphi said:


> feeling nostalgic so whipped out vintage dvf and CLs (city pumps)


 
Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> feeling nostalgic so whipped out vintage dvf and CLs (city pumps)


 You look great Phiphi. I love the shoes and the dress is so cute.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Fabulous!!!!  Love this shot! Great dress---so sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> Meg, that Bal jacket is TDF! I love the orange color!! You have been soooo patient about your knee.  I am positive that I would have not been at all and probably ended up hurting it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh CTS!  You, my dear are always the kindest gal. Your hubby is one lucky man!!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful. .........the beauty of a pregnant woman is just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE!!!! Sexy dress & shoes! You look fabulous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!!! Glad you decided to share your gorgeous style! Love your skirt and the leopard wedges---so chic.
> 
> 
> 
> PHIIIII!!!! AMAZING!! I have not seen this dress---it's absolutely gorgeous!! And your Chanel isn't to bad either........give me a holla when you are done with it.  :giggles:


 Thanks Beth! I am trying to be good . I probably wouldn't be if it didn't hurt a lot as soon as I put a pair of heels on. I am still paying the price for just taking a few pics with heels on. I didn't even have to walk in them.


----------



## megt10

Yesterdays outfit for running around in the heat. BCBG top and shorts and my Sylvia t-strap sandals.


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oh megt, that sounds aweful!!! I really feel for you
> Make sure you keep your knees warm once the swelling goes down.
> Heat promotes good blood circulation which helps the healing process.
> Just don't do it before the swelling is gone though.
> 
> Poor you!!! Get well soon!!! Waiting to see you rock those high heels again soon!!!
> 
> XOXOXO!!!


 Thank you so much Helen. I am doing both heat and ice. Also working with my trainer who has helped me so much in the past. 


Brazucaa said:


> Hear! Hear!
> 
> Couldn't agree with you more, H. Meg is an inspiration for us all
> 
> B


 Aww, that is such a nice thing to say thank you B 


HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Brazucca, thank you so much!!!
> I really want to do a collection thread sometime, hehe!


Helen would love to see it!


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterdays outfit for running around in the heat. BCBG top and shorts and my Sylvia t-strap sandals.



Aaah I love your shorts Meg!
Where did you get that if I may ask?


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Aaah I love your shorts Meg!
> Where did you get that if I may ask?


 I got them at NM Last Call. They were super cheap too


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterdays outfit for running around in the heat. BCBG top and shorts and my Sylvia t-strap sandals.


 Great casual look for running around meg!


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> I got them at NM Last Call. They were super cheap too



Hahhahaha you got lucky
I love the print!!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Great casual look for running around meg!


 Thank you Beagly. I wasn't sure I would really ever wear this outfit but it was perfect with the heat we have been having.


d00rvm said:


> Hahhahaha you got lucky
> I love the print!!!


 Thanks D, it was so comfortable and still cute. I don't normally wear shorts this short out and about but because of the way they are cut and the fabric used I felt fine doing so.


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Hahhahaha you got lucky
> I love the print!!!


 http://www.lastcall.com/p/BCBGMAXAZ....jhtml%3FN%3D4294967282%2B4294964949%26rd%3D1

Here they are. They are another 25% off. I took these in an xs. I did pay less for these. I got them when they were another 50% off. Still I do recommend them for really hot days and they are super comfy.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Yesterdays outfit for running around in the heat. BCBG top and shorts and my Sylvia t-strap sandals.



Please send this entire outfit to my house.  I absolutely love each and every piece!


----------



## phiphi

beagly911 said:


> Lovely phi!



thank you dear beagly!



martinaa said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!



thanks martinaa!!



megt10 said:


> You look great Phiphi. I love the shoes and the dress is so cute.



thank you meg!! xox 



megt10 said:


> Yesterdays outfit for running around in the heat. BCBG top and shorts and my Sylvia t-strap sandals.



i love this!! i think this is one of my favourite outfits on you - we seldom see you in casual chic so i hope to see more!!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

phiphi said:


> feeling nostalgic so whipped out vintage dvf and CLs (city pumps)



Love the City pumps! I keep hoping they'll pop up on eBay in my size


----------



## Zoe Bradley

SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this last week. These were my first, the shoes that introduced me to the fabulous world of CL (wore them to dinner with hubby)...
> 
> Pigalle Omnicron



Gorgeous! I adore your style!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You look amazing!





megt10 said:


> Wore my Couche Nodo Saturday. I am still in low heels until the knee is better. Went to our local dinner theatre.



You always look great Meg!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Yesterdays outfit for running around in the heat. BCBG top and shorts and my Sylvia t-strap sandals.


Looking cute meg.  Love your smile - always!!!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Please send this entire outfit to my house. I absolutely love each and every piece!


 


phiphi said:


> thank you dear beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks martinaa!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you meg!! xox
> 
> 
> 
> i love this!! i think this is one of my favourite outfits on you - we seldom see you in casual chic so i hope to see more!!


 


Zoe Bradley said:


> You always look great Meg!


 


HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Looking cute meg. Love your smile - always!!!


 Thanks so much ladies. I always appreciate your very kind comments. Phiphi given my knee and the heat I am sure I can oblige. Duke get the shorts at LCNM. They would look awesome on you. The top is also BCBG though I don't see it listed anymore. So many different tops would look good with these shorts and they are so lightweight that you really stay as cool as possible.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Yesterdays outfit for running around in the heat. BCBG top and shorts and my Sylvia t-strap sandals.




You look that great just running around town in the heat?!   I LOVE both pieces Meg!!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> You look that great just running around town in the heat?!  I LOVE both pieces Meg!!


 Thanks so much Beth.


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> http://www.lastcall.com/p/BCBGMAXAZRIA-Pintuck-Tribal-Print-Shorts-Bottoms/prod11350001___/?eItemId=prod11350001&cmCat=search&searchType=SEARCH&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D4294967282%252B4294964949%2526rd%253D1
> 
> Here they are. They are another 25% off. I took these in an xs. I did pay less for these. I got them when they were another 50% off. Still I do recommend them for really hot days and they are super comfy.



Thanks so much meg!
Here in Holland I don't often wear summerclothes because of the rainy days


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Thanks so much meg!
> Here in Holland I don't often wear summerclothes because of the rainy days


 Understand about the weather there. DH grew up in Holland.


----------



## peggy13

phiphi said:


> clichys and kate spade to work!


stunning outfit, looks great on you!


----------



## dbeth

Went out for a friends bday last weekend & wore my Perche Soleil Altadamas for the first time! Just got these & they are AMAZING!!!

Paired with an orange Rebecca Taylor dress---the color really brought out the orange in the shoes.


----------



## 4Elegance

Hi ladies- just stopping buy to say everyone looks great  I love this thread


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Went out for a friends bday last weekend & wore my Perche Soleil Altadamas for the first time! Just got these & they are AMAZING!!!
> 
> Paired with an orange Rebecca Taylor dress---the color really brought out the orange in the shoes.


 Love it Beth, you look great. The shoes are stunning and I am so jealous .


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

dbeth said:
			
		

> Went out for a friends bday last weekend & wore my Perche Soleil Altadamas for the first time! Just got these & they are AMAZING!!!
> 
> Paired with an orange Rebecca Taylor dress---the color really brought out the orange in the shoes.



Gorgeous!


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> Went out for a friends bday last weekend & wore my Perche Soleil Altadamas for the first time! Just got these & they are AMAZING!!!
> 
> Paired with an orange Rebecca Taylor dress---the color really brought out the orange in the shoes.



The orange dress goes surprisingly well with the colors of the Perche Soleil


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> Went out for a friends bday last weekend & wore my Perche Soleil Altadamas for the first time! Just got these & they are AMAZING!!!
> 
> Paired with an orange Rebecca Taylor dress---the color really brought out the orange in the shoes.



When I grow up, I want to look like you!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Went out for a friends bday last weekend & wore my Perche Soleil Altadamas for the first time! Just got these & they are AMAZING!!!
> 
> Paired with an orange Rebecca Taylor dress---the color really brought out the orange in the shoes.


 Looking awesome dbeth!


----------



## beagly911

Yesterdays outfit.  This will be my last for awhile as my arm is in a sling and am scheduled for orthopedic and neurological dr appts in the next week!

Glad I could take the Altadama's out for a spin!


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> Went out for a friends bday last weekend & wore my Perche Soleil Altadamas for the first time! Just got these & they are AMAZING!!!
> 
> Paired with an orange Rebecca Taylor dress---the color really brought out the orange in the shoes.



beautiful, you & the shoes!! that orange looks amazing with your skintone & hair!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Love it Beth, you look great. The shoes are stunning and I am so jealous .



Thanks Meg!! They really are stunning, I love them so much!



ShoobieDoobie said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks Shoobie! 



fumi said:


> The orange dress goes surprisingly well with the colors of the Perche Soleil



Yes, they really do! You can't really tell in the photo, but IRL they definitely go well together.



Dukeprincess said:


> When I grow up, I want to look like you!



Oh Dukie!! 



beagly911 said:


> Looking awesome dbeth!



Thanks Beagly! Wow, look at you in the b&w striped dress with your Eel Altadamas!!!  You look gorgeous and classy!



heiress-ox said:


> beautiful, you & the shoes!! that orange looks amazing with your skintone & hair!


Thanks Heiress!   I love to wear orange/coral colored clothing, one of my favorite colors.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

dbeth said:


> Went out for a friends bday last weekend & wore my Perche Soleil Altadamas for the first time! Just got these & they are AMAZING!!!
> 
> Paired with an orange Rebecca Taylor dress---the color really brought out the orange in the shoes.


Great combo!  So sexy


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

beagly911 said:


> Yesterdays outfit.  This will be my last for awhile as my arm is in a sling and am scheduled for orthopedic and neurological dr appts in the next week!
> 
> Glad I could take the Altadama's out for a spin!


So beautiful!!!

Get better soon


----------



## AEGIS

you ladies...


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Yesterdays outfit.  This will be my last for awhile as my arm is in a sling and am scheduled for orthopedic and neurological dr appts in the next week!
> 
> Glad I could take the Altadama's out for a spin!





honey! i truly hope you are ok you are such a great contributor on this board.  please keep us updated and i truly hope you receive good news and recover quickly.


----------



## Flip88

dbeth said:
			
		

> went out for a friends bday last weekend & wore my perche soleil altadamas for the first time! Just got these & they are amazing!!!
> 
> Paired with an orange rebecca taylor dress---the color really brought out the orange in the shoes.



hot!


----------



## Flip88

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Yesterdays outfit.  This will be my last for awhile as my arm is in a sling and am scheduled for orthopedic and neurological dr appts in the next week!
> 
> Glad I could take the Altadama's out for a spin!



Good luck with the arm and I like your ootd.


----------



## martinaa

dbeth said:


> Went out for a friends bday last weekend & wore my Perche Soleil Altadamas for the first time! Just got these & they are AMAZING!!!
> 
> Paired with an orange Rebecca Taylor dress---the color really brought out the orange in the shoes.


 
Great! You look sooo hot!!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Thanks Meg!! They really are stunning, I love them so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Shoobie!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they really do! You can't really tell in the photo, but IRL they definitely go well together.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dukie!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Beagly! Wow, look at you in the b&w striped dress with your Eel Altadamas!!!  You look gorgeous and classy!
> 
> 
> Thanks Heiress!  I love to wear orange/coral colored clothing, one of my favorite colors.


 Thanks dbeth!!


----------



## beagly911

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> So beautiful!!!
> 
> Get better soon


 


AEGIS said:


> honey! i truly hope you are ok you are such a great contributor on this board. please keep us updated and i truly hope you receive good news and recover quickly.


 


Flip88 said:


> Good luck with the arm and I like your ootd.


 Thanks ladies!!  *AEGIS - *you're so sweet, it's either ligament/tendon/nerve damage from years of competetive swimming or the start of MS.  Thus the orthoped and neurologist attps.  My dr and I are leaning to the first as I have pain in the shoulder but also have weakness and numbness.  Fingers crossed!!! Not going to worry or stress unitl I get answers!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

dbeth said:
			
		

> Went out for a friends bday last weekend & wore my Perche Soleil Altadamas for the first time! Just got these & they are AMAZING!!!
> 
> Paired with an orange Rebecca Taylor dress---the color really brought out the orange in the shoes.



You look stunning! And you're right, the colors of the shoes and dress really complimented each other


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Oh no! What happened? Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies!!  AEGIS - you're so sweet, it's either ligament/tendon/nerve damage from years of competetive swimming or the start of MS.  Thus the orthoped and neurologist attps.  My dr and I are leaning to the first as I have pain in the shoulder but also have weakness and numbness.  Fingers crossed!!! Not going to worry or stress unitl I get answers!



Just saw this. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dbeth said:


> Went out for a friends bday last weekend & wore my Perche Soleil Altadamas for the first time! Just got these & they are AMAZING!!!
> 
> Paired with an orange Rebecca Taylor dress---the color really brought out the orange in the shoes.



omg! You rock them! I think these look abs amazing on you babe!


----------



## Louboufan

Stunning.


dbeth said:


> Went out for a friends bday last weekend & wore my Perche Soleil Altadamas for the first time! Just got these & they are AMAZING!!!
> 
> Paired with an orange Rebecca Taylor dress---the color really brought out the orange in the shoes.


----------



## Jönathan

dbeth said:


> Went out for a friends bday last weekend & wore my Perche Soleil Altadamas for the first time! Just got these & they are AMAZING!!!
> 
> Paired with an orange Rebecca Taylor dress---the color really brought out the orange in the shoes.



Absolutely gorgeous! That's such a great color on you! The  Altadamas look stunning on you as well.


----------



## peggy13

dbeth said:


> Went out for a friends bday last weekend & wore my Perche Soleil Altadamas for the first time! Just got these & they are AMAZING!!!
> 
> Paired with an orange Rebecca Taylor dress---the color really brought out the orange in the shoes.


 what a great style, fabolous! so fresh and summerly, congrats!


----------



## DebbiNC

dbeth said:


> Went out for a friends bday last weekend & wore my Perche Soleil Altadamas for the first time! Just got these & they are AMAZING!!!
> 
> Paired with an orange Rebecca Taylor dress---the color really brought out the orange in the shoes.



What an awesome combo! Very cool!


----------



## DebbiNC

beagly911 said:


> Yesterdays outfit.  This will be my last for awhile as my arm is in a sling and am scheduled for orthopedic and neurological dr appts in the next week!
> 
> Glad I could take the Altadama's out for a spin!



Love the dress and the Altadamas!  Good luck with your arm. I faced a similar situation a couple of years ago and it turned out to be an "unstable" shoulder. Lot's of PT but it did get better.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Yesterdays outfit. This will be my last for awhile as my arm is in a sling and am scheduled for orthopedic and neurological dr appts in the next week!
> 
> Glad I could take the Altadama's out for a spin!


 You look beautiful as always Beagly. What did you do to your arm? Sending lots of good wishes your way.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Thanks ladies!! *AEGIS - *you're so sweet, it's either ligament/tendon/nerve damage from years of competetive swimming or the start of MS. Thus the orthoped and neurologist attps. My dr and I are leaning to the first as I have pain in the shoulder but also have weakness and numbness. Fingers crossed!!! Not going to worry or stress unitl I get answers!


 Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> Yesterdays outfit. This will be my last for awhile as my arm is in a sling and am scheduled for orthopedic and neurological dr appts in the next week!
> 
> Glad I could take the Altadama's out for a spin!


 
Looking great Beagly!  

I hope everything turns out ok.  I know the unknown can be scary but you are smart to not dwell on it or stress until you get answers.


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Went out for a friends bday last weekend & wore my Perche Soleil Altadamas for the first time! Just got these & they are AMAZING!!!
> 
> Paired with an orange Rebecca Taylor dress---the color really brought out the orange in the shoes.


 
Love the dress and ADs *dbeth*!!!
So gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Yesterdays outfit. This will be my last for awhile as my arm is in a sling and am scheduled for orthopedic and neurological dr appts in the next week!
> 
> Glad I could take the Altadama's out for a spin!


 
I love your striped dress and ADs *beagly*!!!
So sorry to hear about your arm.
Good luck at the doctors.


----------



## dlina03

This whole thread is nothing but eye candy!!!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I love your striped dress and ADs *beagly*!!!
> So sorry to hear about your arm.
> Good luck at the doctors.


 Thanks so much stilly!!


----------



## dbeth

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Great combo!  So sexy



Thanks Helen!! 



Flip88 said:


> hot!



Thank u Flip!



martinaa said:


> Great! You look sooo hot!!



Thanks Martinaa!!! 



IcookIeatIshop said:


> You look stunning! And you're right, the colors of the shoes and dress really complimented each other



Thanks Icook! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> omg! You rock them! I think these look abs amazing on you babe!



Thanks CRISP!  I really love the Altadama, wish I had more pairs. 



Louboufan said:


> Stunning.



Thanks Louboufan!! 




			
				Jönathan;22587559 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous! That's such a great color on you! The  Altadamas look stunning on you as well.



Thanks Jonathon dear!!!  I love love love this color---I think I have at least 4-5 dresses in this color range.



peggy13 said:


> what a great style, fabolous! so fresh and summerly, congrats!



Thanks Peggy! Yes, it definitely felt very summerish when I wore it out last weekend.



DebbiNC said:


> What an awesome combo! Very cool!



Thanks Debbi!!!



stilly said:


> Love the dress and ADs *dbeth*!!!
> So gorgeous!!!



Thanks dear Stilly!!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Bianca 140 in Peacock. Dare I say this height is starting to feel comfy? ;0)


----------



## 4Elegance

You guys have the most amazing collection of shoes.  I love all of them.


----------



## attyxthomas

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Bianca 140 in Peacock. Dare I say this height is starting to feel comfy? ;0)



What a great outfit! From the dress to the bags and shoes!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Bianca 140 in Peacock. Dare I say this height is starting to feel comfy? ;0)




Thats super sexy!! You have a beautiful Hermes.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dbeth said:


> Went out for a friends bday last weekend & wore my Perche Soleil Altadamas for the first time! Just got these & they are AMAZING!!!
> 
> Paired with an orange Rebecca Taylor dress---the color really brought out the orange in the shoes.




I love how you pair the dress with the heels! Super sexy!


----------



## beagly911

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Bianca 140 in Peacock. Dare I say this height is starting to feel comfy? ;0)


 WOW, you look awesome!!  I must get some peacock!!  I love the dress, info please?


----------



## DebbiNC

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Bianca 140 in Peacock. Dare I say this height is starting to feel comfy? ;0)




Love everything! So nicely put together!


----------



## beagly911

anniethecat said:


> Looking great Beagly!
> 
> I hope everything turns out ok. I know the unknown can be scary but you are smart to not dwell on it or stress until you get answers.


 Thanks annie!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

attyxthomas said:


> What a great outfit! From the dress to the bags and shoes!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thats super sexy!! You have a beautiful Hermes.





DebbiNC said:


> Love everything! So nicely put together!



*attyxthomas, Lavenderduckiez, DebbiNC*, thank you all! 



beagly911 said:


> WOW, you look awesome!!  I must get some peacock!!  I love the dress, info please?



*beagly911*, I actually got the dress straight off a model from one of Ashley Isham's store openings, but it has another label on it that says "Modern Love" so I'm not sure  who actually designed it, cos he does carry other labels in his store. He is an excellent draper and has a good eye for patterns. Not sure if he's in the States yet, but he's based in the UK.

http://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/autumn-winter-2012/ready-to-wear/ashley-isham


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Bianca 140 in Peacock. Dare I say this height is starting to feel comfy? ;0)


 Absolutely gorgeous dress and of course shoes. Good job in getting the dress .


----------



## brittany729

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Bianca 140 in Peacock. Dare I say this height is starting to feel comfy? ;0)


That is a fabulous outfit!


----------



## LeeLee1098

My pre-birthday dinner:

Top from Francesca's 
Sequin skirt from Express
Chanel Grey patent classic flap
Wine colored CL Burlina mary janes (same as my avatar)


----------



## attyxthomas

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> My pre-birthday dinner:
> 
> Top from Francesca's
> Sequin skirt from Express
> Chanel Grey patent classic flap
> Wine colored CL Burlina mary janes (same as my avatar)



Loki at that dreamy closet! And love your outfit! And the purse!


----------



## 4Elegance

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> My pre-birthday dinner:
> 
> Top from Francesca's
> Sequin skirt from Express
> Chanel Grey patent classic flap
> Wine colored CL Burlina mary janes (same as my avatar)



You look amazing and I could live in your closet.  Happy birthday.


----------



## LeeLee1098

4Elegance said:
			
		

> You look amazing and I could live in your closet.  Happy birthday.



Thank you! DH has a 3-car garage. I got a closet room  And I do live in it. 




			
				attyxthomas said:
			
		

> Loki at that dreamy closet! And love your outfit! And the purse!



Thanks much!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LeeLee1098 said:


> My pre-birthday dinner:
> 
> Top from Francesca's
> Sequin skirt from Express
> Chanel Grey patent classic flap
> Wine colored CL Burlina mary janes (same as my avatar)



beautiful closet!!! thanks for sharing with us!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Bianca 140 in Peacock. Dare I say this height is starting to feel comfy? ;0)



Your dress is amazing and you look lovely! I adore all the colors and pattern! It really reminds me of Erdem's work and also this Burberry Prorsum dress from last season!



dbeth said:


> Went out for a friends bday last weekend & wore my Perche Soleil Altadamas for the first time! Just got these & they are AMAZING!!!
> 
> Paired with an orange Rebecca Taylor dress---the color really brought out the orange in the shoes.



Oh Dbeth...  the shoes are simply fantastic with the dress and your hair's super gorgeous!!! I love love love all your modeling pix! Congrats!


----------



## 05_sincere

Dinner and Drinks last night I'm in love with pigalle pollock

Express jeans and tank
Zara blazer
Pigalle pollock


----------



## stilly

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Bianca 140 in Peacock. Dare I say this height is starting to feel comfy? ;0)


 
Such a cute dress and Biancas!!!


----------



## mizcolon73

Brunch with husband

Rachel Roy tank top
White express jeans
Coral CL Materna's 
Elliott Lucca purse
YSL sunnies


----------



## mizcolon73

05_sincere said:


> Dinner and Drinks last night I'm in love with pigalle pollock
> 
> Express jeans and tank
> Zara blazer
> Pigalle pollock



Such a cute outfit!!


----------



## fumi

LeeLee1098 said:


> My pre-birthday dinner:
> 
> Top from Francesca's
> Sequin skirt from Express
> Chanel Grey patent classic flap
> Wine colored CL Burlina mary janes (same as my avatar)



Wow your closet is amazing!




05_sincere said:


> Dinner and Drinks last night I'm in love with pigalle pollock
> 
> Express jeans and tank
> Zara blazer
> Pigalle pollock



Great outfit! The combination of the Pollocks with a bright yellow blazer creates a fantastic summer look!


----------



## LeeLee1098

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Brunch with husband
> 
> Rachel Roy tank top
> White express jeans
> Coral CL Materna's
> Elliott Lucca purse
> YSL sunnies



Love!!


----------



## 4Elegance

05_sincere said:
			
		

> Dinner and Drinks last night I'm in love with pigalle pollock
> 
> Express jeans and tank
> Zara blazer
> Pigalle pollock



Looking great.  Love the shoes


----------



## 4Elegance

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Thank you! DH has a 3-car garage. I got a closet room  And I do live in it.
> 
> Thanks much!!



Oh I need to practice my negotiating skills and get one as well.


----------



## Louboufan

05_sincere said:


> Dinner and Drinks last night I'm in love with pigalle pollock
> 
> Express jeans and tank
> Zara blazer
> Pigalle pollock



Very cute!


----------



## LisaMarie24

05_sincere said:
			
		

> Dinner and Drinks last night I'm in love with pigalle pollock
> 
> Express jeans and tank
> Zara blazer
> Pigalle pollock



You looking amazing!!


----------



## Louboufan

mizcolon73 said:


> Brunch with husband
> 
> Rachel Roy tank top
> White express jeans
> Coral CL Materna's
> Elliott Lucca purse
> YSL sunnies



Pretty.


----------



## LisaMarie24

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Brunch with husband
> 
> Rachel Roy tank top
> White express jeans
> Coral CL Materna's
> Elliott Lucca purse
> YSL sunnies



Love this color choice!! The shoes make the color  in the top pop amazingly


----------



## mizcolon73

LeeLee1098 said:


> Love!!


 


Louboufan said:


> Pretty.


 


LisaMarie24 said:


> Love this color choice!! The shoes make the color in the top pop amazingly


 

Thank you so much everyone!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous dress and of course shoes. Good job in getting the dress .





brittany729 said:


> That is a fabulous outfit!





stilly said:


> Such a cute dress and Biancas!!!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Your dress is amazing and you look lovely! I adore all the colors and pattern! It really reminds me of Erdem's work and also this Burberry Prorsum dress from last season!



*megt, brittany, stilly, CEC.LV4eva*, thank you all! I'm not good at mixing patterns so when I saw a dress like this with all the patterns pre-mixed, I just had to have it!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

05_sincere said:


> Dinner and Drinks last night I'm in love with pigalle pollock
> 
> Express jeans and tank
> Zara blazer
> Pigalle pollock



What a fabulous outfit! the blazer really brought out the yellow in your pigalles!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

mizcolon73 said:


> Brunch with husband
> 
> Rachel Roy tank top
> White express jeans
> Coral CL Materna's
> Elliott Lucca purse
> YSL sunnies



Nice!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LeeLee1098 said:


> My pre-birthday dinner:
> 
> Top from Francesca's
> Sequin skirt from Express
> Chanel Grey patent classic flap
> Wine colored CL Burlina mary janes (same as my avatar)



Cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

05_sincere said:


> Dinner and Drinks last night I'm in love with pigalle pollock
> 
> Express jeans and tank
> Zara blazer
> Pigalle pollock


Cute combination!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Looking fabulous everyone


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Wearing my metallic Pigalle Plato today with a Victoria's secret dress and a Forever New cardigan.


----------



## attyxthomas

Wearing the new Bianca 140 kid today. Gotta break them in. Excuse the bad pic  the DH broke our floor mirror when moving it.  So here's a substitute


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

attyxthomas said:
			
		

> Wearing the new Bianca 140 kid today. Gotta break them in. Excuse the bad pic  the DH broke our floor mirror when moving it.  So here's a substitute



Nice pins! And beautiful shoes u wear them well!


----------



## 4Elegance

attyxthomas said:
			
		

> Wearing the new Bianca 140 kid today. Gotta break them in. Excuse the bad pic  the DH broke our floor mirror when moving it.  So here's a substitute



Love your dress and bag.  Looking great


----------



## brittany729

05_sincere said:


> Dinner and Drinks last night I'm in love with pigalle pollock
> 
> Express jeans and tank
> Zara blazer
> Pigalle pollock


Love your outfit.  Those colors go together well


----------



## megt10

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Wearing my metallic Pigalle Plato today with a Victoria's secret dress and a Forever New cardigan.


 Love it and all the accessory pics as well. You look great!


----------



## megt10

attyxthomas said:


> View attachment 1832398
> 
> 
> Wearing the new Bianca 140 kid today. Gotta break them in. Excuse the bad pic  the DH broke our floor mirror when moving it. So here's a substitute


 Such a cute outfit and it shows off your great legs!


----------



## attyxthomas

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Love your dress and bag.  Looking great






			
				Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Nice pins! And beautiful shoes u wear them well!






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Such a cute outfit and it shows off your great legs!



Thanks a lot ladies  they did hurt after a while today but I'm still trying to break them in


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

attyxthomas said:


> View attachment 1832398
> 
> 
> Wearing the new Bianca 140 kid today. Gotta break them in. Excuse the bad pic  the DH broke our floor mirror when moving it.  So here's a substitute



Cute outfit!! I love your Dior bag!


----------



## Louboufan

Love this look.


Brasilian_Babe said:


> Wearing my metallic Pigalle Plato today with a Victoria's secret dress and a Forever New cardigan.


----------



## Louboufan

attyxthomas said:


> View attachment 1832398
> 
> 
> Wearing the new Bianca 140 kid today. Gotta break them in. Excuse the bad pic  the DH broke our floor mirror when moving it.  So here's a substitute


Lady Dior.


----------



## Echoes

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Nice pins!




Haven't heard that term in a while.


----------



## Myrkur

attyxthomas said:


> View attachment 1832398
> 
> 
> Wearing the new Bianca 140 kid today. Gotta break them in. Excuse the bad pic  the DH broke our floor mirror when moving it.  So here's a substitute



Cute with the lady dior


----------



## attyxthomas

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Cute with the lady dior



Thanks so much


----------



## beagly911

LeeLee1098 said:


> My pre-birthday dinner:
> 
> Top from Francesca's
> Sequin skirt from Express
> Chanel Grey patent classic flap
> Wine colored CL Burlina mary janes (same as my avatar)


 Great look!!  I really like the skirt! Happy B-Day!


----------



## beagly911

05_sincere said:


> Dinner and Drinks last night I'm in love with pigalle pollock
> 
> Express jeans and tank
> Zara blazer
> Pigalle pollock


 Love how the Pigalles take a GREAT casual outfit and put over the TOP!!!  Looking great 05_sincere!


----------



## beagly911

mizcolon73 said:


> Brunch with husband
> 
> Rachel Roy tank top
> White express jeans
> Coral CL Materna's
> Elliott Lucca purse
> YSL sunnies


 Fabulous!  Love the tank!!  And with the CL's gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Wearing my metallic Pigalle Plato today with a Victoria's secret dress and a Forever New cardigan.


 WOW another terrific look!!  Thanks for the accessory photo...it helps me soooo much!!


----------



## beagly911

attyxthomas said:


> View attachment 1832398
> 
> 
> Wearing the new Bianca 140 kid today. Gotta break them in. Excuse the bad pic  the DH broke our floor mirror when moving it. So here's a substitute


 You look great, love your pup in the backround!!!


----------



## beagly911

Ok, broke out the Decolzeps as I can actually walk in them easily!

Top: Jennifer Lloyd (TJMaxx find)
Skirt: Halogen
CL's: Decolzeps
Shoulder Sling: DeRoyal


----------



## attyxthomas

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok, broke out the Decolzeps as I can actually walk in them easily!
> 
> Top: Jennifer Lloyd (TJMaxx find)
> Skirt: Halogen
> CL's: Decolzeps
> Shoulder Sling: DeRoyal



Do u have a collection thread on here? I'd love to see them!


----------



## beagly911

attyxthomas said:


> Do u have a collection thread on here? I'd love to see them!


 Yes, It's in my siggie..."Beagly's basic collection"  not so basic any more but that's where it started!


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> Ok, broke out the Decolzeps as I can actually walk in them easily!
> 
> Top: Jennifer Lloyd (TJMaxx find)
> Skirt: Halogen
> CL's: Decolzeps
> Shoulder Sling: DeRoyal


 
They might put your arm on a sling... but they cannot take style away from you! You look fantastic, especially for a working day. i just love that skirt - just sooo feminine. Beautiful shoes too, as we come to expect from you. Congratulations, B! All the best for you.

B


----------



## beagly911

Brazucaa said:


> They might put your arm on a sling... but they cannot take style away from you! You look fantastic, especially for a working day. i just love that skirt - just sooo feminine. Beautiful shoes too, as we come to expect from you. Congratulations, B! All the best for you.
> 
> B


 Thankis B no matter what happens they can't keep me from my CL's!!!!  Didn't think I would be able to balance but its pretty easy...so BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Ok, broke out the Decolzeps as I can actually walk in them easily!
> 
> Top: Jennifer Lloyd (TJMaxx find)
> Skirt: Halogen
> CL's: Decolzeps
> Shoulder Sling: DeRoyal


 

Cute shoes and skirt *beagly*!!!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

05_sincere said:


> Dinner and Drinks last night I'm in love with pigalle pollock
> 
> Express jeans and tank
> Zara blazer
> Pigalle pollock



Great outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Ok, broke out the Decolzeps as I can actually walk in them easily!
> 
> Top: Jennifer Lloyd (TJMaxx find)
> Skirt: Halogen
> CL's: Decolzeps
> Shoulder Sling: DeRoyal



You have a lovely outfit!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok, broke out the Decolzeps as I can actually walk in them easily!
> 
> Top: Jennifer Lloyd (TJMaxx find)
> Skirt: Halogen
> CL's: Decolzeps
> Shoulder Sling: DeRoyal



Haha love that u listed the shoulder sling too. Sling or not you look great!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

attyxthomas said:
			
		

> Wearing the new Bianca 140 kid today. Gotta break them in. Excuse the bad pic  the DH broke our floor mirror when moving it.  So here's a substitute



Great outfit and a cute doggie! Took me 2 or 3 wears to break into my Bianca too but once it's done they're actually not hard to walk in :0)


----------



## martinaa

beagly911 said:


> Ok, broke out the Decolzeps as I can actually walk in them easily!
> 
> Top: Jennifer Lloyd (TJMaxx find)
> Skirt: Halogen
> CL's: Decolzeps
> Shoulder Sling: DeRoyal


 
Cute outfit! I really like the colour of the skirt!


----------



## DebbiNC

beagly911 said:


> Ok, broke out the Decolzeps as I can actually walk in them easily!
> 
> Top: Jennifer Lloyd (TJMaxx find)
> Skirt: Halogen
> CL's: Decolzeps
> Shoulder Sling: DeRoyal




You look great! And it looks like the sling matches perfectly!  Hope things are improving!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Ok, broke out the Decolzeps as I can actually walk in them easily!
> 
> Top: Jennifer Lloyd (TJMaxx find)
> Skirt: Halogen
> CL's: Decolzeps
> Shoulder Sling: DeRoyal


 You look gorgeous Beagly.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

beagly911 said:


> Ok, broke out the Decolzeps as I can actually walk in them easily!
> 
> Top: Jennifer Lloyd (TJMaxx find)
> Skirt: Halogen
> CL's: Decolzeps
> Shoulder Sling: DeRoyal



*beagly*,Love this outfit!!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Ok, broke out the Decolzeps as I can actually walk in them easily!
> 
> Top: Jennifer Lloyd (TJMaxx find)
> Skirt: Halogen
> CL's: Decolzeps
> Shoulder Sling: DeRoyal





lol @ giving the sling brand


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

beagly911 said:


> Ok, broke out the Decolzeps as I can actually walk in them easily!
> 
> Top: Jennifer Lloyd (TJMaxx find)
> Skirt: Halogen
> CL's: Decolzeps
> Shoulder Sling: DeRoyal


Looking good!!!  Even with the sling which looks coordinated with your outfit.
Get better soon!!!
XOXOXO!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Cute shoes and skirt *beagly*!!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> You have a lovely outfit!


 


IcookIeatIshop said:


> Haha love that u listed the shoulder sling too. Sling or not you look great!


 


martinaa said:


> Cute outfit! I really like the colour of the skirt!


 


DebbiNC said:


> You look great! And it looks like the sling matches perfectly! Hope things are improving!


 


megt10 said:


> You look gorgeous Beagly.


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> *beagly*,Love this outfit!!


 


AEGIS said:


> lol @ giving the sling brand


 Thank you so much ladies!!  @ Icook and AEGIS - had to include the sling!!   The neurologist has released me from wearing the sling but still don't know what's going on...C-spine MRI and EMG to come - yippie!!  At least I can get back into my CL's!


----------



## beagly911

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Looking good!!! Even with the sling which looks coordinated with your outfit.
> Get better soon!!!
> XOXOXO!!!


 Thanks HelenOfTroy!  Anyone can rock a sling if you have your CL's on!! hehe


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

beagly911 said:


> Thanks HelenOfTroy!  Anyone can rock a sling if you have your CL's on!! hehe


Nah!  You are special girl!!!


----------



## nycmarilyn

attyxthomas said:


> View attachment 1832398
> 
> 
> Wearing the new Bianca 140 kid today. Gotta break them in. Excuse the bad pic  the DH broke our floor mirror when moving it.  So here's a substitute



I love this outfit!


----------



## nycmarilyn

LeeLee1098 said:


> My pre-birthday dinner:
> 
> Top from Francesca's
> Sequin skirt from Express
> Chanel Grey patent classic flap
> Wine colored CL Burlina mary janes (same as my avatar)



Amazing closet!!


----------



## 05_sincere

mizcolon73 said:


> Such a cute outfit!!





fumi said:


> Wow your closet is amazing!
> 
> Great outfit! The combination of the Pollocks with a bright yellow blazer creates a fantastic summer look!





4Elegance said:


> Looking great.  Love the shoes





Louboufan said:


> Very cute!





LisaMarie24 said:


> You looking amazing!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute combination!





brittany729 said:


> Love your outfit.  Those colors go together well





beagly911 said:


> Love how the Pigalles take a GREAT casual outfit and put over the TOP!!!  Looking great 05_sincere!



Thanks Ladies I


----------



## phiphi

apologies ladies, i am SO behind i can't comment on you all but this is such a great and amazing thread. you are all gorgeous! :buttercup:



attyxthomas said:


> View attachment 1832398
> 
> 
> Wearing the new Bianca 140 kid today. Gotta break them in. Excuse the bad pic  the DH broke our floor mirror when moving it.  So here's a substitute



cute!!



Brasilian_Babe said:


> Wearing my metallic Pigalle Plato today with a Victoria's secret dress and a Forever New cardigan.



you always look so fashionable!



beagly911 said:


> Ok, broke out the Decolzeps as I can actually walk in them easily!
> 
> Top: Jennifer Lloyd (TJMaxx find)
> Skirt: Halogen
> CL's: Decolzeps
> Shoulder Sling: DeRoyal



i giggled that you put the sling brand! the halogen skirt colour is really awesome!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

The outfit looked a lot better with these Marina Leige on, but I had a pedicure :0P


----------



## Louboufan

IcookIeatIshop said:


> The outfit looked a lot better with these Marina Leige on, but I had a pedicure :0P



Birkin


----------



## akillian24

ilovemylilo said:


> Zara dress with my beloved piggy



Beautiful!!!!  Is that a med or a jumbo?


----------



## ilovemylilo

akillian24 said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!!!  Is that a med or a jumbo?



Thank you! It's the jumbo


----------



## ilovemylilo

Patent Bianca (DvF dress)


----------



## Christchrist

Love the birkin!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Taking the piggies out for some frozen yogurt


----------



## MBB Fan

Looks great!


----------



## Louboufan

ilovemylilo said:


> Patent Bianca (DvF dress)



Pretty.


----------



## Louboufan

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Taking the piggies out for some frozen yogurt



Cute.


----------



## pc7279

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Taking the piggies out for some frozen yogurt


I love this color.   Can you post a close up modeling pic from above.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

pc7279 said:


> I love this color.   Can you post a close up modeling pic from above.



Thank you pc7279. Here's a modeling pic


----------



## kham

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Thank you pc7279. Here's a modeling pic



Love the color!! They look great on you. Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

ilovemylilo said:


> Patent Bianca (DvF dress)


Great look!!  



LVobsessedNYC said:


> Taking the piggies out for some frozen yogurt


 So cute!!!  They and you look awesome!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

IcookIeatIshop said:


> The outfit looked a lot better with these Marina Leige on, but I had a pedicure :0P



Cute outfit! Love your bag!


----------



## Momochu

akillian24 said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!!!  Is that a med or a jumbo?



I love your dress! Lovely&#12542;(&#65312;&#8978;&#12540;&#8978;&#65312&#12494;


----------



## megt10

ilovemylilo said:


> Patent Bianca (DvF dress)


 Gorgeous, then again I am partial to DVF .


----------



## megt10

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Taking the piggies out for some frozen yogurt


 Such a cute outfit. I love the color of these shoes.


----------



## kittenslingerie

*ilovemylilo*, Who wore it better? I say you! I don't like Rachel Bilson's shoes choice. Great look with the nudes.

*LVobsessedNYC*, Love the pants, who are they by?


----------



## stilly

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Thank you pc7279. Here's a modeling pic


 
These look so pretty on you!!!


----------



## AEGIS

ilovemylilo said:


> Patent Bianca (DvF dress)



i've always loved this dress!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

IcookIeatIshop said:


> The outfit looked a lot better with these Marina Leige on, but I had a pedicure :0P



Love your outfit! And your B bag is TDF!!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ilovemylilo said:


> Patent Bianca (DvF dress)



You look more than 10 times prettiest than RB!! Love this outfit!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Taking the piggies out for some frozen yogurt



Very nice! Love your piggies!!


----------



## wannaprada

I couldn't wait to wear my studded piggies! Here with a Carolina Herrera dress, Jcrew cardi.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I couldn't wait to wear my studded piggies! Here with a Carolina Herrera dress, Jcrew cardi.



Oh my gosh you look fab! I want


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh you look fab! I want



Ahh, thanks! I got so many compliments at work. Everyone loved them!  They are so versatile despite all the studs. I was concerned they wouldn't be.


----------



## Souzie

Haven't been here in ages and WOW, everyone is looking good!!!

Rockin an oldie but goody...python Activa's...


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> I couldn't wait to wear my studded piggies! Here with a Carolina Herrera dress, Jcrew cardi.


 You look fabulous wanna...as usual!!!  Such great style and the piggies are awesome!


----------



## beagly911

xsouzie said:


> Haven't been here in ages and WOW, everyone is looking good!!!
> 
> Rockin an oldie but goody...python Activa's...


 Love the Activa's and great outfit for them!!


----------



## ilovemylilo

Patent Bianca

[dress is by Zara]


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> I couldn't wait to wear my studded piggies! Here with a Carolina Herrera dress, Jcrew cardi.


 
These look amazing on you *wannaprada*!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

ilovemylilo said:


> Patent Bianca
> 
> [dress is by Zara]


 
Love your dress and Biancas!!!


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> I couldn't wait to wear my studded piggies! Here with a Carolina Herrera dress, Jcrew cardi.



They look great on you!




ilovemylilo said:


> Patent Bianca
> 
> [dress is by Zara]



Awesome outfit!


----------



## wannaprada

xsouzie said:
			
		

> Haven't been here in ages and WOW, everyone is looking good!!!
> 
> Rockin an oldie but goody...python Activa's...


Very cute outfit!




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> You look fabulous wanna...as usual!!!  Such great style and the piggies are awesome!


Thanks Beagly! 




			
				ilovemylilo said:
			
		

> Patent Bianca
> 
> [dress is by Zara]


I just love Biancas and they look great on you!




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> These look amazing on you wannaprada!!!
> Gorgeous!!!


Thanks Stilly! I swear as I walked around in them today, I thought "how does Stilly do this all the time?!" Lol! You are a pro!


----------



## fmd914

wanna - awesome look!  That nail polish is also great on you!!!!

xsouzi - another "ol' head" ducking her head in like me - I've got to pull out my active now - haven't worn them all summer.  You look great in them!

lovemy... - I know you are showing off your biancas but that dress is awesome!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I couldn't wait to wear my studded piggies! Here with a Carolina Herrera dress, Jcrew cardi.



Oooh you look so hot! I ordered the same piggies, can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit! Love your bag!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love your outfit! And your B bag is TDF!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

ilovemylilo said:


> Patent Bianca
> 
> [dress is by Zara]



Simple and elegant!


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *beagly911*, *wannaprada* and *fmd914* 

*fmd*: So nice to see another OG!!!


----------



## bagladyseattle

My Cheap outfit with arm and feet candy.  My recent strassing CL w/ crystal.


----------



## fumi

bagladyseattle said:


> My Cheap outfit with arm and feet candy.  My recent strassing CL w/ crystal.



You look pretty!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> I couldn't wait to wear my studded piggies! Here with a Carolina Herrera dress, Jcrew cardi.


 Wanna you look totally HOT! Love those shoes. I so wish that I could find a pair of studded CL that I could comfortably wear. They are so gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

xsouzie said:


> Haven't been here in ages and WOW, everyone is looking good!!!
> 
> Rockin an oldie but goody...python Activa's...


 Such a cute outfit and your legs look fantastic.


----------



## megt10

ilovemylilo said:


> Patent Bianca
> 
> [dress is by Zara]


 Stunning dress on you and the shoes look fantastic with it.


----------



## megt10

bagladyseattle said:


> My Cheap outfit with arm and feet candy. My recent strassing CL w/ crystal.


 You look beautiful Baglady! Love your clutch.


----------



## Flip88

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Thank you pc7279. Here's a modeling pic



gorgeous color


----------



## Christchrist

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Oooh you look so hot! I ordered the same piggies, can't wait for them to arrive!



Where did you order them from? I can't find any


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bagladyseattle said:


> My Cheap outfit with arm and feet candy.  My recent strassing CL w/ crystal.



Gorgeous!! Love your outfit!!!!!! you're so beautiful hun!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

wannaprada said:


> I couldn't wait to wear my studded piggies! Here with a Carolina Herrera dress, Jcrew cardi.



Always perfect!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

xsouzie said:


> Haven't been here in ages and WOW, everyone is looking good!!!
> 
> Rockin an oldie but goody...python Activa's...



omg! Your legs are amazing! Nice!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Me wearing Rosella watersnake flats, the top is Marc Jacobs and jeans Zara,






Here, on my Bday (was yesterday  ), wearing the Isoldes 






Thanks for letting me sharing


----------



## wannaprada

fmd914 said:


> wanna - awesome look! That nail polish is also great on you!!!!


Thanks fmd!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Oooh you look so hot! I ordered the same piggies, can't wait for them to arrive!


Yay, shoe twins!  You won't be disappointed.



bagladyseattle said:


> My Cheap outfit with arm and feet candy. My recent strassing CL w/ crystal.


You look like a million buck! Love the outfit!



megt10 said:


> Wanna you look totally HOT! Love those shoes. I so wish that I could find a pair of studded CL that I could comfortably wear. They are so gorgeous.


 Thanks Megt and I love your new boots! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Always perfect!


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing Rosella watersnake flats, the top is Marc Jacobs and jeans Zara, Thanks for letting me sharing


 
You are too cute!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Where did you order them from? I can't find any



My SA called around and found a pair for me in Hong Kong! So I'm waiting for the transfer :0)


----------



## Christchrist

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!! Love your outfit!!!!!! you're so beautiful hun!



You look wonderful!!!! Great outfit down to the Hermes bracelet


----------



## Christchrist

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Me wearing Rosella watersnake flats, the top is Marc Jacobs and jeans Zara,
> 
> Here, on my Bday (was yesterday  ), wearing the Isoldes
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing



Those look like they were made for your feet. You look lovely


----------



## ilovemylilo

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Me wearing Rosella watersnake flats, the top is Marc Jacobs and jeans Zara,
> 
> Here, on my Bday (was yesterday  ), wearing the Isoldes
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing



Love! love! Both outfits


----------



## dlina03

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing Rosella watersnake flats, the top is Marc Jacobs and jeans Zara,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, on my Bday (was yesterday  ), wearing the Isoldes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing


You look stunning! Those Isoldes are to die for...


----------



## dlina03

wannaprada said:


> I couldn't wait to wear my studded piggies! Here with a Carolina Herrera dress, Jcrew cardi.


All I can say say is WOW!  Everything so well put together!


----------



## Louboufan

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing Rosella watersnake flats, the top is Marc Jacobs and jeans Zara,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, on my Bday (was yesterday  ), wearing the Isoldes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Happy Birthday, Rosa! You look gorgeous!


----------



## bagladyseattle

fumi said:


> You look pretty!


  Thank you!  



megt10 said:


> You look beautiful Baglady! Love your clutch.


 Hey stranger,  thank you and the clutch is a good sz.  Are you grow out of your fabulous closet yet? 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Gorgeous!! Love your outfit!!!!!! you're so beautiful hun!


Thanks!  I love the color of the pleat skirt so much eventhough I need them in petite size.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Thanks Wannaprada!  I sure did not feel like a million at all.  LOL!  I do feel flirty w/ that skirt on though.


----------



## beagly911

bagladyseattle said:


> My Cheap outfit with arm and feet candy. My recent strassing CL w/ crystal.


 You look so pretty!!  I really like the color of your skirt!


----------



## soleilbrun

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing Rosella watersnake flats, the top is Marc Jacobs and jeans Zara,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, on my Bday (was yesterday  ), wearing the Isoldes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing


 
Happy birthday! You look great.


----------



## ilovekitty

bagladyseattle said:


> My Cheap outfit with arm and feet candy. My recent strassing CL w/ crystal.


 
Gorgeous!! I love the orange on you!


----------



## stilly

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing Rosella watersnake flats, the top is Marc Jacobs and jeans Zara,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, on my Bday (was yesterday  ), wearing the Isoldes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing


 
Happy belated B-Day *CRISPEDROSA*!!!
You look gorgeous in both outfits!!!


----------



## wannaprada

dlina03 said:
			
		

> All I can say say is WOW!  Everything so well put together!



Why thank you Dlina!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Loving my new shoes =) paired with Zac Posen dress

Sneak peak of blog...


----------



## bougainvillier

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Me wearing Rosella watersnake flats, the top is Marc Jacobs and jeans Zara,
> 
> Here, on my Bday (was yesterday  ), wearing the Isoldes
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing



Wow you look amazing in both!!! I specifically adore the first outfit. And the isoldes are just divine!!! Belated bday dear!


----------



## Souzie

Awww...thank you *megt10* and *crispedrosa*!! 

*Crispedrosa*: Happy birthday, hun!  You look so cute...the Isoldes are perfect on you!!!

Today was a Toutenkaboucle kind of day...


----------



## Jönathan

Sweetyqbk said:


> Loving my new shoes =) paired with Zac Posen dress
> 
> Sneak peak of blog...




Cute outfit!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

stilly said:


> Happy belated B-Day *CRISPEDROSA*!!!
> You look gorgeous in both outfits!!!





soleilbrun said:


> Happy birthday! You look great.





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Happy Birthday, Rosa! You look gorgeous!





Louboufan said:


>





dlina03 said:


> You look stunning! Those Isoldes are to die for...





ilovemylilo said:


> Love! love! Both outfits





Christchrist said:


> Those look like they were made for your feet. You look lovely





Christchrist said:


> You look wonderful!!!! Great outfit down to the Hermes bracelet





wannaprada said:


> You are too cute!!




*stilly*, *soleilbrun*, *CuTe_ClAsSy*, *Louboufan*, *dlina03*, *ilovemylilo*, *Christchrist*, *wannaprada*



Thank you guys!!

:kiss::kiss::kiss:

.... You all are so lovely!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

xsouzie said:


> Awww...thank you *megt10* and *crispedrosa*!!
> 
> *Crispedrosa*: Happy birthday, hun!  You look so cute...the Isoldes are perfect on you!!!
> 
> Today was a Toutenkaboucle kind of day...



*xsouzie* thanks beautiful!!! 

Let me say you look AMAZING! Toutenkaboucle is a cute style, love how they look on you


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bougainvillier said:


> Wow you look amazing in both!!! I specifically adore the first outfit. And the isoldes are just divine!!! Belated bday dear!



*bougainvillier*, thanks hun!!


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing Rosella watersnake flats, the top is Marc Jacobs and jeans Zara,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, on my Bday (was yesterday  ), wearing the Isoldes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing


 Happy Birthday Rosa. You look gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

bagladyseattle said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Hey stranger, thank you and the clutch is a good sz. Are you grow out of your fabulous closet yet?
> 
> 
> Sadly yes . Have started moving some shoes to DH's closet. Good thing I remodeled that one too so there is extra space .


----------



## megt10

Sweetyqbk said:


> Loving my new shoes =) paired with Zac Posen dress
> 
> Sneak peak of blog...


 Totally adorable.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Sweetyqbk said:


> Loving my new shoes =) paired with Zac Posen dress
> 
> Sneak peak of blog...



Dear *Sweetyqbk*, love your shoes!! I was looking for them but my size was sold out... 

Btw, I visited your blog and loooove it! Are you from UK?


----------



## megt10

xsouzie said:


> Awww...thank you *megt10* and *crispedrosa*!!
> 
> *Crispedrosa*: Happy birthday, hun! You look so cute...the Isoldes are perfect on you!!!
> 
> Today was a Toutenkaboucle kind of day...


 Another gorgeous outfit. I love those shoes paired with the white jeans.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Happy Birthday Rosa. You look gorgeous.



Thanks dear *Meg* :kiss:


----------



## Sweetyqbk

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Dear *Sweetyqbk*, love your shoes!! I was looking for them but my size was sold out...
> 
> Btw, I visited your blog and loooove it! Are you from UK?





Hiii thanks I got the shoes 2 weeks ago they had every sizs and I randomly went to the store again and to my shock they were completely sold out. I'm from Nee York. Thaaanks for the visiting the blog, I just started it about a week ago....wasn't sure if anyone liked it, I still haven't got a single comment, u r the first  and made me smilee


----------



## DariaD

Got my Zara jacket in mail today and decided to take it out with my Dorepis and Rebecca Minkoff Stingray Bombe MAC. 
Too bad we have only couple of weeks of good weather left


----------



## wannaprada

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Loving my new shoes =) paired with Zac Posen dress
> 
> Sneak peak of blog...







			
				DariaD said:
			
		

> Got my Zara jacket in mail today and decided to take it out with my Dorepis and Rebecca Minkoff Stingray Bombe MAC.
> Too bad we have only couple of weeks of good weather left



Nice outfits ladies!


----------



## kittenslingerie

*DariaD* I love CL's but that Zara jacket outshines them! Its amazing!


----------



## martinaa

xsouzie said:


> Awww...thank you *megt10* and *crispedrosa*!!
> 
> *Crispedrosa*: Happy birthday, hun!  You look so cute...the Isoldes are perfect on you!!!
> 
> Today was a Toutenkaboucle kind of day...



I love that outfit!! GREAT!


----------



## martinaa

DariaD said:


> Got my Zara jacket in mail today and decided to take it out with my Dorepis and Rebecca Minkoff Stingray Bombe MAC.
> Too bad we have only couple of weeks of good weather left



Wow! I like the jacket!


----------



## gymangel812

DariaD said:


> Got my Zara jacket in mail today and decided to take it out with my Dorepis and Rebecca Minkoff Stingray Bombe MAC.
> Too bad we have only couple of weeks of good weather left



Love that jacket... off to the zara site lol

Awww it's not on the site


----------



## Nadin22

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing Rosella watersnake flats, the top is Marc Jacobs and jeans Zara,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, on my Bday (was yesterday  ), wearing the Isoldes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
You look amazing!


----------



## Louboufan

DariaD said:


> Got my Zara jacket in mail today and decided to take it out with my Dorepis and Rebecca Minkoff Stingray Bombe MAC.
> Too bad we have only couple of weeks of good weather left



I like!


----------



## Louboufan

Sweetyqbk said:


> Loving my new shoes =) paired with Zac Posen dress
> 
> Sneak peak of blog...



So pretty!


----------



## peggy13

DariaD said:


> Got my Zara jacket in mail today and decided to take it out with my Dorepis and Rebecca Minkoff Stingray Bombe MAC.
> Too bad we have only couple of weeks of good weather left


 cute outfit!


----------



## DariaD

*wannaprada, kittenslingerie, martinaa, Louboufan, peggy13*  Thank you so much, ladies!




gymangel812 said:


> Love that jacket... off to the zara site lol
> 
> Awww it's not on the site



Yeah, it was sold out very quickly!

I've spotted mine on evilBay and there's couple of them still available.
in size S and M size


----------



## megt10

DariaD said:


> Got my Zara jacket in mail today and decided to take it out with my Dorepis and Rebecca Minkoff Stingray Bombe MAC.
> Too bad we have only couple of weeks of good weather left


 I love your outfit it is so upscale casual.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I went to the NM Last Call shoe sale. It was insane, lol. I didn't score in CL's unfortunately but managed to get several other pairs of great shoes and boots. I wore my Couche Nodo. I am still working my way back into my heels after my latest knee injury. The shorts are Robert Rodrigues, shirt James Perse, the jacket is Laundry and the bag is Chanel Chain Around.


----------



## LisaMarie24

Me and my bestie in Vegas. My Bianca's & her Maryjanes


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I went to the NM Last Call shoe sale. It was insane, lol. I didn't score in CL's unfortunately but managed to get several other pairs of great shoes and boots. I wore my Couche Nodo. I am still working my way back into my heels after my latest knee injury. The shorts are Robert Rodrigues, shirt James Perse, the jacket is Laundry and the bag is Chanel Chain Around.



You look great!


----------



## Christchrist

LisaMarie24 said:
			
		

> Me and my bestie in Vegas. My Bianca's & her Maryjanes



Cuties


----------



## megt10

LisaMarie24 said:


> Me and my bestie in Vegas. My Bianca's & her Maryjanes
> 
> View attachment 1844083


 Such cute outfits, you both look great.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> You look great!


 Thank you so much


----------



## heiress-ox

LisaMarie24 said:


> Me and my bestie in Vegas. My Bianca's & her Maryjanes
> 
> View attachment 1844083



you guys both look great, such cute outfits, i'm lusting after your nude bianca!


----------



## phiphi

bagladyseattle said:


> My Cheap outfit with arm and feet candy.  My recent strassing CL w/ crystal.



great job on the strassing! you look fab!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing Rosella watersnake flats, the top is Marc Jacobs and jeans Zara,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, on my Bday (was yesterday  ), wearing the Isoldes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing



happy belated birthday! you look gorgeous!! 



Sweetyqbk said:


> Loving my new shoes =) paired with Zac Posen dress
> 
> Sneak peak of blog...



fun flats!



xsouzie said:


> Awww...thank you *megt10* and *crispedrosa*!!
> 
> *Crispedrosa*: Happy birthday, hun!  You look so cute...the Isoldes are perfect on you!!!
> 
> Today was a Toutenkaboucle kind of day...



fierce!



DariaD said:


> Got my Zara jacket in mail today and decided to take it out with my Dorepis and Rebecca Minkoff Stingray Bombe MAC.
> Too bad we have only couple of weeks of good weather left



love the blazer on you!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I went to the NM Last Call shoe sale. It was insane, lol. I didn't score in CL's unfortunately but managed to get several other pairs of great shoes and boots. I wore my Couche Nodo. I am still working my way back into my heels after my latest knee injury. The shorts are Robert Rodrigues, shirt James Perse, the jacket is Laundry and the bag is Chanel Chain Around.



awesome outfit, meg!



LisaMarie24 said:


> Me and my bestie in Vegas. My Bianca's & her Maryjanes
> 
> View attachment 1844083



you two look stunning!!!


----------



## phiphi

counting down the last days of summer.. i can feel fall in the air! boo! 

in zara and the lovely classic lady gres.


----------



## Christchrist

phiphi said:
			
		

> counting down the last days of summer.. i can feel fall in the air! boo!
> 
> in zara and the lovely classic lady gres.



Are those comfy? I was thinking about getting a pair


----------



## phiphi

Christchrist said:


> Are those comfy? I was thinking about getting a pair



they are! they are like the VP in terms of fit. hth!


----------



## Christchrist

No outfit but these were worthy of a post. I just got them and I love!!! 









Maggie steel toe with pony hair! Ahhhhh heaven on my feet.


----------



## Christchrist

phiphi said:
			
		

> they are! they are like the VP in terms of fit. hth!



Thanks. I know my next purchase


----------



## LisaMarie24

Thankyou ladies xx!!


----------



## Louboufan

phiphi said:


> counting down the last days of summer.. i can feel fall in the air! boo!
> 
> in zara and the lovely classic lady gres.


----------



## Louboufan

Christchrist said:


> No outfit but these were worthy of a post. I just got them and I love!!!
> 
> View attachment 1844259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844260
> 
> 
> Maggie steel toe with pony hair! Ahhhhh heaven on my feet.


----------



## Louboufan

LisaMarie24 said:


> Me and my bestie in Vegas. My Bianca's & her Maryjanes
> 
> View attachment 1844083



Cute!


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *crispedrosa*, *megt10*, *martinaa*, *phiphi*!!! 

*phi*: Lookin good!!

*megt10*: You look awesome and have a beautiful smile!!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> great job on the strassing! you look fab!
> 
> 
> 
> happy belated birthday! you look gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> fun flats!
> 
> 
> 
> fierce!
> 
> 
> 
> love the blazer on you!
> 
> 
> 
> awesome outfit, meg!
> 
> 
> 
> you two look stunning!!!


 Thank you so much Phiphi. 


phiphi said:


> counting down the last days of summer.. i can feel fall in the air! boo!
> 
> in zara and the lovely classic lady gres.


 You look like the model at NAP! Totally fabulous 


Christchrist said:


> No outfit but these were worthy of a post. I just got them and I love!!!
> 
> View attachment 1844259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844260
> 
> 
> Maggie steel toe with pony hair! Ahhhhh heaven on my feet.


 These shoes are beautiful, congratulations.


xsouzie said:


> Thank you *crispedrosa*, *megt10*, *martinaa*, *phiphi*!!!
> 
> *phi*: Lookin good!!
> 
> *megt10*: You look awesome and have a beautiful smile!!!


 Aw thank you so much that is very kind of you to say


----------



## Kentucky

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Taking the piggies out for some frozen yogurt


 Those are beautiful, you look stunning in them...


----------



## megt10

Tonight I am going out to dinner with friends. I am moving up slowly in the heel height . I am wearing my go to favorite nude Prorata's. The skirt I got yesterday at NM Last Call it is Mcginn, blouse Classiques Entier, belt CDC, and bag is YSL Mala Mala. The smile is genuine because I am able to wear some of my beloved heels again!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am going out to dinner with friends. I am moving up slowly in the heel height . I am wearing my go to favorite nude Prorata's. The skirt I got yesterday at NM Last Call it is Mcginn, blouse Classiques Entier, belt CDC, and bag is YSL Mala Mala. The smile is genuine because I am able to wear some of my beloved heels again!



Get it, *meg!*  You look good!


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am going out to dinner with friends. I am moving up slowly in the heel height . I am wearing my go to favorite nude Prorata's. The skirt I got yesterday at NM Last Call it is Mcginn, blouse Classiques Entier, belt CDC, and bag is YSL Mala Mala. The smile is genuine because I am able to wear some of my beloved heels again!



So cute! I love flared skirts!


----------



## af4shoppin

LisaMarie24 said:


> Me and my bestie in Vegas. My Bianca's & her Maryjanes
> 
> View attachment 1844083



Are those the 140mm Bianca?  If so, we're shoe twins! How much walking did you do in them?  I'm going to Vegas next week.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Get it, *meg!*  You look good!


Thanks Duke. The skirt is another deviation from my normal style but it was so cute I couldn't resist.


fumi said:


> So cute! I love flared skirts!


Thanks Fumi, I do too but never thought I could pull off this much flare. I think it is a really fun skirt.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bagladyseattle said:


> My Cheap outfit with arm and feet candy.  My recent strassing CL w/ crystal.



Very sexy!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Me wearing Rosella watersnake flats, the top is Marc Jacobs and jeans Zara,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, on my Bday (was yesterday  ), wearing the Isoldes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing



Gasps!!!! Those heels are hot!!! Cute outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sweetyqbk said:


> Loving my new shoes =) paired with Zac Posen dress
> 
> Sneak peak of blog...



I love the combo with the Chanel bag and shoes! Cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

xsouzie said:


> Awww...thank you *megt10* and *crispedrosa*!!
> 
> *Crispedrosa*: Happy birthday, hun!  You look so cute...the Isoldes are perfect on you!!!
> 
> Today was a Toutenkaboucle kind of day...



thats a cute pairing =)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I went to the NM Last Call shoe sale. It was insane, lol. I didn't score in CL's unfortunately but managed to get several other pairs of great shoes and boots. I wore my Couche Nodo. I am still working my way back into my heels after my latest knee injury. The shorts are Robert Rodrigues, shirt James Perse, the jacket is Laundry and the bag is Chanel Chain Around.



Meg!!! I missed all your wonderful pairings with your gorgeous outfits and  heels! Those are lovely lucifer heels!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> No outfit but these were worthy of a post. I just got them and I love!!!
> 
> View attachment 1844259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844260
> 
> 
> Maggie steel toe with pony hair! Ahhhhh heaven on my feet.



Beautiful Maggies!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

phiphi said:


> counting down the last days of summer.. i can feel fall in the air! boo!
> 
> in zara and the lovely classic lady gres.



Cute pairing!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am going out to dinner with friends. I am moving up slowly in the heel height . I am wearing my go to favorite nude Prorata's. The skirt I got yesterday at NM Last Call it is Mcginn, blouse Classiques Entier, belt CDC, and bag is YSL Mala Mala. The smile is genuine because I am able to wear some of my beloved heels again!



Love the outfit Meg!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Meg!!! I missed all your wonderful pairings with your gorgeous outfits and heels! Those are lovely lucifer heels!


 Thank you so much Lavender. It was too funny when I took them off to try on a pair of shoes a woman grabbed them thinking they were part of the sale. I was like um those are mine, lol.


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the outfit Meg!


 Thank you again for your kind comments.


----------



## DebbiNC

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am going out to dinner with friends. I am moving up slowly in the heel height . I am wearing my go to favorite nude Prorata's. The skirt I got yesterday at NM Last Call it is Mcginn, blouse Classiques Entier, belt CDC, and bag is YSL Mala Mala. The smile is genuine because I am able to wear some of my beloved heels again!




Meg, love the outfit and the skirt is simply too cute! And of course the shoes are great, too! Glad you can get back to your heels...at least a little!


----------



## megt10

DebbiNC said:


> Meg, love the outfit and the skirt is simply too cute! And of course the shoes are great, too! Glad you can get back to your heels...at least a little!


 Thank you Debbi. I am going to try moving up to a higher heel this weekend to see how it goes.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am going out to dinner with friends. I am moving up slowly in the heel height . I am wearing my go to favorite nude Prorata's. The skirt I got yesterday at NM Last Call it is Mcginn, blouse Classiques Entier, belt CDC, and bag is YSL Mala Mala. The smile is genuine because I am able to wear some of my beloved heels again!




you look really great in A line skirts


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> you look really great in A line skirts


 Thank you Aegis.


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am going out to dinner with friends. I am moving up slowly in the heel height . I am wearing my go to favorite nude Prorata's. The skirt I got yesterday at NM Last Call it is Mcginn, blouse Classiques Entier, belt CDC, and bag is YSL Mala Mala. The smile is genuine because I am able to wear some of my beloved heels again!



Great outfit megt!!


----------



## anniethecat

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am going out to dinner with friends. I am moving up slowly in the heel height . I am wearing my go to favorite nude Prorata's. The skirt I got yesterday at NM Last Call it is Mcginn, blouse Classiques Entier, belt CDC, and bag is YSL Mala Mala. The smile is genuine because I am able to wear some of my beloved heels again!


 
Love the skirt meg!


----------



## LisaMarie24

af4shoppin said:
			
		

> Are those the 140mm Bianca?  If so, we're shoe twins! How much walking did you do in them?  I'm going to Vegas next week.



Hello my shoe  twin sister haha! Yes they are  I love these shoes!!! We did a lot of walking ,I'd suggest gel insert for the balls of your feet. Have a great time you'll love it!!


----------



## DariaD

megt10 said:


> I love your outfit it is so upscale casual.



Meg, phiphi  Thank you so much, girls!


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I went to the NM Last Call shoe sale. It was insane, lol. I didn't score in CL's unfortunately but managed to get several other pairs of great shoes and boots. I wore my Couche Nodo. I am still working my way back into my heels after my latest knee injury. The shorts are Robert Rodrigues, shirt James Perse, the jacket is Laundry and the bag is Chanel Chain Around.


 
As usual, looking like someone more than ready to tread in the catwalk - Congratulations Meg, you always look good. I hope your knee mends soon.

B

PS - the blouse is amazing!


----------



## Brazucaa

phiphi said:


> counting down the last days of summer.. i can feel fall in the air! boo!
> 
> in zara and the lovely classic lady gres.


 
A wonderful example of how a pair of shoes can totally change an outfit. Congratulations, fantastic combo.

B


----------



## bagladyseattle

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I went to the NM Last Call shoe sale. It was insane, lol. I didn't score in CL's unfortunately but managed to get several other pairs of great shoes and boots. I wore my Couche Nodo. I am still working my way back into my heels after my latest knee injury. The shorts are Robert Rodrigues, shirt James Perse, the jacket is Laundry and the bag is Chanel Chain Around.


 

Meg, you look great!  I love the Cl bows, it's so cute. VCA motif necklace is TDF.


----------



## bagladyseattle

xsouzie said:


> Awww...thank you *megt10* and *crispedrosa*!!
> 
> *Crispedrosa*: Happy birthday, hun! You look so cute...the Isoldes are perfect on you!!!
> 
> Today was a Toutenkaboucle kind of day...


 
That is some pretty hot CL!


----------



## LeeLee1098

This was me today in some Loubie espadrilles.


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am going out to dinner with friends. I am moving up slowly in the heel height . I am wearing my go to favorite nude Prorata's. The skirt I got yesterday at NM Last Call it is Mcginn, blouse Classiques Entier, belt CDC, and bag is YSL Mala Mala. The smile is genuine because I am able to wear some of my beloved heels again!


 
Love the skirt and CLs *meg*!!!
Great to see you back wearing your heels!!!


----------



## stilly

phiphi said:


> counting down the last days of summer.. i can feel fall in the air! boo!
> 
> in zara and the lovely classic lady gres.


 
Love the outfit and Lady Gres *phi!!!*
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Yeah I went to get my hair done today and look what I had on


----------



## kittenslingerie

Love the skirt *Leelee*.

*Christchrist* hope your hair came out pretty.


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *lavenderduckiez* and *bagladyseattle* 

*megt10*: You look great!!


----------



## megt10

martinaa said:


> Great outfit megt!!





anniethecat said:


> Love the skirt meg!





Brazucaa said:


> As usual, looking like someone more than ready to tread in the catwalk - Congratulations Meg, you always look good. I hope your knee mends soon.
> 
> B
> 
> PS - the blouse is amazing!





bagladyseattle said:


> Meg, you look great!  I love the Cl bows, it's so cute. VCA motif necklace is TDF.





stilly said:


> Love the skirt and CLs *meg*!!!
> Great to see you back wearing your heels!!!





xsouzie said:


> Thank you *lavenderduckiez* and *bagladyseattle*
> 
> *megt10*: You look great!!



Ladies thank you so much for all you kind comments.


----------



## megt10

LeeLee1098 said:


> This was me today in some Loubie espadrilles.



Great outfit LeeLee, your skirt is so cute.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Yeah I went to get my hair done today and look what I had on
> 
> View attachment 1846132



These shoes are gorgeous and look so good on your feet.


----------



## kittenslingerie

*Phi phi* just saw your lady grew with the Zara outfit, very pretty classy look.

*Lisamarie* You look hot, thats a great pic BTW. Hope y'all had fun out.


----------



## Christchrist

kittenslingerie said:
			
		

> Love the skirt Leelee.
> 
> Christchrist hope your hair came out pretty.



Hey thanks kitten. I got 4 inches cute off. Feels weird. It was almost to my bottom though so still long.   I'll have to post a pic.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> These shoes are gorgeous and look so good on your feet.



Thanks meg. They are one of my favorite CL shoes


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my New Simples moving up in the heel height slowly . The shorts are DVF, tank can't remember and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my New Simples moving up in the heel height slowly . The shorts are DVF, tank can't remember and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.



There is nothing I do not like about this outfit! Fantastic! And I so love that Chanel bag! I really need to add a Chanel bag to my collection.


----------



## LeeLee1098

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my New Simples moving up in the heel height slowly . The shorts are DVF, tank can't remember and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.



So fabulous!!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my New Simples moving up in the heel height slowly . The shorts are DVF, tank can't remember and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.





I always see these shorts at Nordstrom Rack but can't decide how I feel about them.  Thanks for the modeling pic.  We might be short twins soon


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my New Simples moving up in the heel height slowly . The shorts are DVF, tank can't remember and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.



Meg baby!!! Looking hot!!! I love your bag and shoes. Outfit is perfect.  You have amazing style


----------



## beagly911

I'm so far behind, everyone looks terrific!!  Love the shorts *meg*!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> There is nothing I do not like about this outfit! Fantastic! And I so love that Chanel bag! I really need to add a Chanel bag to my collection.


 


LeeLee1098 said:


> So fabulous!!


 


AEGIS said:


> I always see these shorts at Nordstrom Rack but can't decide how I feel about them. Thanks for the modeling pic. We might be short twins soon


 


Christchrist said:


> Meg baby!!! Looking hot!!! I love your bag and shoes. Outfit is perfect. You have amazing style


 


beagly911 said:


> I'm so far behind, everyone looks terrific!! Love the shorts *meg*!


 Thank you ladies so very much. *Aegis*, I know what you mean about not knowing how you felt about them. This was the second time I tried them on. The first time I hated them then a few days ago tried them again and loved them of course they were then another 50% off too . Perfect for really hot days. Though they need to be worn with at least a little heel otherwise you look kinda dumpy. That was my mistake the first time I tried them I was barefoot.


----------



## Louboufan

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my New Simples moving up in the heel height slowly . The shorts are DVF, tank can't remember and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.



I love.


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my New Simples moving up in the heel height slowly . The shorts are DVF, tank can't remember and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.


 
Fab look *meg* with the shorts and purple Simples!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my New Simples moving up in the heel height slowly . The shorts are DVF, tank can't remember and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.



I love the outfit your wearing! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LeeLee1098 said:


> This was me today in some Loubie espadrilles.



thats hot!


----------



## megt10

Louboufan said:


> I love.


 


stilly said:


> Fab look *meg* with the shorts and purple Simples!!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the outfit your wearing! Gorgeous bag!


 Thank you so much ladies.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my New Simples moving up in the heel height slowly . The shorts are DVF, tank can't remember and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.


Looking great as usual meg!  Go easy on your knees


----------



## GoGlam

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my New Simples moving up in the heel height slowly . The shorts are DVF, tank can't remember and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.



Love the outfit!!


----------



## sammix3

Wow I've missed so many pages of great outfits! Everyone looks stunning! Sorry for such a general message since I haven't had time to keep up with the thread.

Here is my contribution: amethyste suede new simples and along with my first H goodies!


----------



## LisaMarie24

Lovely!!


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> Wow I've missed so many pages of great outfits! Everyone looks stunning! Sorry for such a general message since I haven't had time to keep up with the thread.
> 
> Here is my contribution: amethyste suede new simples and along with my first H goodies!




new H belt? and bangle! someone has caught the H belt


----------



## Jönathan

sammix3 said:


> Wow I've missed so many pages of great outfits! Everyone looks stunning! Sorry for such a general message since I haven't had time to keep up with the thread.
> 
> Here is my contribution: amethyste suede new simples and along with my first H goodies!



Super cute!


----------



## sammix3

Jönathan;22732667 said:
			
		

> Super cute!



Thanks Jonathan! You are always so sweet and kind.


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> new H belt? and bangle! someone has caught the H belt



Well, the that's the only bangle that fits me since I have a small wrist! And the H belt, I can wear it with pants and dresses without buying 2 straps! See how I'm trying to justify on my purchases? Lol 

I do want more belts and bangles though


----------



## Christchrist

Jönathan said:
			
		

> Super cute!



Looking cute


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Wearing my Red Simples out to dinner last weekend:


----------



## Christchrist

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Wearing my Red Simples out to dinner last weekend:



You look supa cute. Love the color combo


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies so very much. *Aegis*, I know what you mean about not knowing how you felt about them. This was the second time I tried them on. The first time I hated them then a few days ago tried them again and loved them of course they were then another 50% off too . Perfect for really hot days. Though they need to be worn with at least a little heel otherwise you look kinda dumpy. That was my mistake the first time I tried them I was barefoot.




thanks for the tips! I am going back to Nordies Rack...I put them on hold. They're only $47! I can take a chance for that price


----------



## DebbiNC

hellokatiegirl said:


> Wearing my Red Simples out to dinner last weekend:




Love your outfit and the combination of colors!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hellokatiegirl said:


> Wearing my Red Simples out to dinner last weekend:


Love the color combo!  So much fun!!!


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Looking great as usual meg! Go easy on your knees


 Thank you so much Helen. I am going easy on the knees so far nothing over 110mm.


GoGlam said:


> Love the outfit!!


 Thank you GoGlam.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Wow I've missed so many pages of great outfits! Everyone looks stunning! Sorry for such a general message since I haven't had time to keep up with the thread.
> 
> Here is my contribution: amethyste suede new simples and along with my first H goodies!


 You look gorgeous Sammi! Love your new purchases. I see another addiction coming on .


----------



## megt10

hellokatiegirl said:


> Wearing my Red Simples out to dinner last weekend:


 Adorable outfit Katie. You look great and the color combo is so pretty.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Sylvia flat sandals for running errands then changed into yellow patent Ron Ron's for dinner out. The skirt I just got from Rue La La super cheap. It is Karen Kane, the tank is BCBG, the open weave shrug is Vince Camuto (I love the bat wing), Hermes CDC belt and the bag is Gucci New Jackie.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Sylvia flat sandals for running errands then changed into yellow patent Ron Ron's for dinner out. The skirt I just got from Rue La La super cheap. It is Karen Kane, the tank is BCBG, the open weave shrug is Vince Camuto (I love the bat wing), Hermes CDC belt and the bag is Gucci New Jackie.



Looking flawless as always meg


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Looking flawless as always meg


 You are very kind as always! Thank you .


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> Wow I've missed so many pages of great outfits! Everyone looks stunning! Sorry for such a general message since I haven't had time to keep up with the thread.
> 
> Here is my contribution: amethyste suede new simples and along with my first H goodies!


 Great look sammix...love the CL color with the rest of the outfit!!!


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> Wearing my Red Simples out to dinner last weekend:


 Great look, I love the color combos and shoe TWINS on the red simples!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Sylvia flat sandals for running errands then changed into yellow patent Ron Ron's for dinner out. The skirt I just got from Rue La La super cheap. It is Karen Kane, the tank is BCBG, the open weave shrug is Vince Camuto (I love the bat wing), Hermes CDC belt and the bag is Gucci New Jackie.


 Fabulous meg...great combination!!  I can only imagine the Ron Ron's!!!  I love Karen Kane... she just flatters almost any figure!!


----------



## beagly911

OOTD...

Dress: DVF Kitt
Tank: AT
CL's: Fuxia Newton


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> OOTD...
> 
> Dress: DVF Kitt
> Tank: AT
> CL's: Fuxia Newton



That look amazeballs!!! Nice job purdy momma


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> OOTD...
> 
> Dress: DVF Kitt
> Tank: AT
> CL's: Fuxia Newton


 
Love those heels *beagly*!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

beagly911 said:


> Great look, I love the color combos and shoe TWINS on the red simples!!



Thank you shoe twin! 



megt10 said:


> Adorable outfit Katie. You look great and the color combo is so pretty.



Thank you! I love your most recent post. The leopard print skirt and the entire outfit is gorgeous! 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Love the color combo!  So much fun!!!





DebbiNC said:


> Love your outfit and the combination of colors!!





Christchrist said:


> You look supa cute. Love the color combo



Thank you everyone! You're all so sweet!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

beagly911 said:


> OOTD...
> 
> Dress: DVF Kitt
> Tank: AT
> CL's: Fuxia Newton



Cute dress beagly! I love DVF prints. The Fuxia Newtons are gorgeous! Beautiful color!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Fabulous meg...great combination!!  I can only imagine the Ron Ron's!!!  I love Karen Kane... she just flatters almost any figure!!


Thank you so much Beagly I just loved the print when I saw it, so fun. The price was great too



beagly911 said:


> OOTD...
> 
> Dress: DVF Kitt
> Tank: AT
> CL's: Fuxia Newton


Talk about fabulous, love it 


hellokatiegirl said:


> Thank you shoe twin!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love your most recent post. The leopard print skirt and the entire outfit is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone! You're all so sweet!



Thank you so much.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

meg, you ROCK!!!  Your sense of style is just so great!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Your ankles are TDF!!!


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> meg, you ROCK!!!  Your sense of style is just so great!!!



Aww thank you Helen you are so kind and I appreciate you really nice comments


----------



## sammix3

Black patent Ron Rons


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> That look amazeballs!!! Nice job purdy momma


 


stilly said:


> Love those heels *beagly*!!!


 


hellokatiegirl said:


> Cute dress beagly! I love DVF prints. The Fuxia Newtons are gorgeous! Beautiful color!


 


megt10 said:


> Thank you so much Beagly I just loved the print when I saw it, so fun. The price was great too
> 
> 
> Talk about fabulous, love it
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.


Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## Jönathan

sammix3 said:


> Black patent Ron Rons


As always so cute!


----------



## Christchrist

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Black patent Ron Rons



Oh my gosh you are adorable!


----------



## kittenslingerie

sammix3 said:


> Black patent Ron Rons



That belt just makes every outfit. You really wear it well.


----------



## fumi

beagly911 said:


> OOTD...
> 
> Dress: DVF Kitt
> Tank: AT
> CL's: Fuxia Newton



I like your shoes! I love pin heels


----------



## fumi

sammix3 said:


> Black patent Ron Rons



Very cute color scheme! I love your top.


----------



## Louboufan

sammix3 said:


> Black patent Ron Rons



Pretty.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Black patent Ron Rons



You look awesome Sammi! I love everything about your outfit so chic.


----------



## whimsic

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Wearing my Red Simples out to dinner last weekend:



Love the entire outfit ! This looks like an anthro skirt.. What's the bag?


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> You look awesome Sammi! I love everything about your outfit so chic.



Thanks Meg! I finally starting to accessorize more and I have all you lovely ladies to thank for all the wonderful ideas.


----------



## icecreamom

sammix3 said:


> Black patent Ron Rons



Love this, you look very pretty!


----------



## Souzie

Lookin good everyone!!!  Meg, Beagly, Sammi...sorry if I missed anybody.

Acid python Lady Claudes for today...


----------



## Christchrist

xsouzie said:
			
		

> Lookin good everyone!!!  Meg, Beagly, Sammi...sorry if I missed anybody.
> 
> Acid python Lady Claudes for today...



I love those!


----------



## fumi

xsouzie said:


> Lookin good everyone!!!  Meg, Beagly, Sammi...sorry if I missed anybody.
> 
> Acid python Lady Claudes for today...



Gorgeous shoes and cute dress!


----------



## megt10

xsouzie said:


> Lookin good everyone!!! Meg, Beagly, Sammi...sorry if I missed anybody.
> 
> Acid python Lady Claudes for today...


 You look gorgeous. The shoes are TDF and your dress and sweater are so pretty.


----------



## wannaprada

Sorry for the general shout-out but I'm so behind! Everyone looks amazing! It's Happy Casual Friday for me! Today I'm trying to get the last little bit of wear I can out of my Summerissima before Fall arrives. Sweater is Jcrew, top from Target, and jeans are 7 for All Mankind.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

xsouzie said:


> Lookin good everyone!!!  Meg, Beagly, Sammi...sorry if I missed anybody.
> 
> Acid python Lady Claudes for today...



Fab as always!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sammix3 said:


> Black patent Ron Rons



omg!!! dear *Sammix*!!  You look so pretty!!!! 

Love everything! I regret not get this blouse when I could


----------



## Dukeprincess

wannaprada said:


> Sorry for the general shout-out but I'm so behind! Everyone looks amazing! It's Happy Casual Friday for me! Today I'm trying to get the last little bit of wear I can out of my Summerissima before Fall arrives. Sweater is Jcrew, top from Target, and jeans are 7 for All Mankind.



You are just too fly!  I seriously love everything about this outfit!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Sorry for the general shout-out but I'm so behind! Everyone looks amazing! It's Happy Casual Friday for me! Today I'm trying to get the last little bit of wear I can out of my Summerissima before Fall arrives. Sweater is Jcrew, top from Target, and jeans are 7 for All Mankind.



You look so cute!


----------



## Flip88

xsouzie said:
			
		

> Lookin good everyone!!!  Meg, Beagly, Sammi...sorry if I missed anybody.
> 
> Acid python Lady Claudes for today...



wow wow wow ..... stunning. Lovin the shoes


----------



## martinaa

xsouzie said:


> Lookin good everyone!!!  Meg, Beagly, Sammi...sorry if I missed anybody.
> 
> Acid python Lady Claudes for today...



You look sooo good!!


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Sorry for the general shout-out but I'm so behind! Everyone looks amazing! It's Happy Casual Friday for me! Today I'm trying to get the last little bit of wear I can out of my Summerissima before Fall arrives. Sweater is Jcrew, top from Target, and jeans are 7 for All Mankind.



You look very fashionable!


----------



## wannaprada

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> You are just too fly!  I seriously love everything about this outfit!






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> You look so cute!






			
				fumi said:
			
		

> You look very fashionable!



Thank you so much ladies!! I'm just trying to keep up with all of you stylish ladies!


----------



## sammix3

xsouzie said:


> Lookin good everyone!!!  Meg, Beagly, Sammi...sorry if I missed anybody.
> 
> Acid python Lady Claudes for today...



Love those shoes!!!  I love the pastels for the summer 



wannaprada said:


> Sorry for the general shout-out but I'm so behind! Everyone looks amazing! It's Happy Casual Friday for me! Today I'm trying to get the last little bit of wear I can out of my Summerissima before Fall arrives. Sweater is Jcrew, top from Target, and jeans are 7 for All Mankind.



It was casual Friday for me too but I did not look as fab as you!  I was in a hoodie lol.  You're definitely getting great use out of the Summerissima


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> Sorry for the general shout-out but I'm so behind! Everyone looks amazing! It's Happy Casual Friday for me! Today I'm trying to get the last little bit of wear I can out of my Summerissima before Fall arrives. Sweater is Jcrew, top from Target, and jeans are 7 for All Mankind.





how anyone gets any work done when you look so cute is beyond me


----------



## wannaprada

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Love those shoes!!!  I love the pastels for the summer
> 
> It was casual Friday for me too but I did not look as fab as you!  I was in a hoodie lol.  You're definitely getting great use out of the Summerissima



Lol! I wasn't sure about the Summerissima at first, but I'm so glad I got them! They are more versatile than I thought they'd be. 




			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> how anyone gets any work done when you look so cute is beyond me



LOL! Why, thank you! It's funny because I have "fans" as the DH call them who will look down at my feet first to see which shoes I'm wearing before looking me in the eye to say hello! And I'm talking guys! You would think I had boobs down there! Lol!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Sorry for the general shout-out but I'm so behind! Everyone looks amazing! It's Happy Casual Friday for me! Today I'm trying to get the last little bit of wear I can out of my Summerissima before Fall arrives. Sweater is Jcrew, top from Target, and jeans are 7 for All Mankind.


 You look adorable Wanna. This is such a fun outfit and I love your shoes.


----------



## megt10

Last night I wore my Maggies to shul. The dress is DVF, sweater is Nanette Lepore and the bag is Balenciaga.


----------



## beagly911

xsouzie said:


> Lookin good everyone!!! Meg, Beagly, Sammi...sorry if I missed anybody.
> 
> Acid python Lady Claudes for today...


Thanks xsouzie!  You look fab, love the Lady Claudes!!



wannaprada said:


> Sorry for the general shout-out but I'm so behind! Everyone looks amazing! It's Happy Casual Friday for me! Today I'm trying to get the last little bit of wear I can out of my Summerissima before Fall arrives. Sweater is Jcrew, top from Target, and jeans are 7 for All Mankind.


 Looking great wanna!!


megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Maggies to shul. The dress is DVF, sweater is Nanette Lepore and the bag is Balenciaga.


Lovely meg...glad you're back in your CL's!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Thanks xsouzie! You look fab, love the Lady Claudes!!
> 
> 
> Looking great wanna!!
> 
> Lovely meg...glad you're back in your CL's!!


 Me too! I am actually finding that my knee feels better while wearing a bit of a heel. At least that is what I am telling myself and DH .


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> You look adorable Wanna. This is such a fun outfit and I love your shoes.


Thanks Megt!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night I wore my Maggies to shul. The dress is DVF, sweater is Nanette Lepore and the bag is Balenciaga.


Another great outfit! Love the Maggies! So wish I could wear this style but no matter if I go up or down, they just don't fit right! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Thanks xsouzie!  You look fab, love the Lady Claudes!!
> 
> Looking great wanna!!
> 
> Lovely meg...glad you're back in your CL's!!


Thanks Beagly!


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night I wore my Maggies to shul. The dress is DVF, sweater is Nanette Lepore and the bag is Balenciaga.



Love your heels meg!
You're back on track
I'm on a long summer holiday in Italy, so didn't had any time to post some pics with my CL's
But I will be back soon


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night I wore my Maggies to shul. The dress is DVF, sweater is Nanette Lepore and the bag is Balenciaga.



Meg you are just flawless.  You go girl!


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Maggies to shul. The dress is DVF, sweater is Nanette Lepore and the bag is Balenciaga.



I love the Maggies!


----------



## anniethecat

wannaprada said:


> Sorry for the general shout-out but I'm so behind! Everyone looks amazing! It's Happy Casual Friday for me! Today I'm trying to get the last little bit of wear I can out of my Summerissima before Fall arrives. Sweater is Jcrew, top from Target, and jeans are 7 for All Mankind.


 
Love this!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Megt!
> 
> 
> Another great outfit! Love the Maggies! So wish I could wear this style but no matter if I go up or down, they just don't fit right!
> 
> 
> Thanks Beagly!


 Thanks so much Wanna, I do know what you mean. I do not find these shoes at all comfortable. So many of the ladies here swear by them so I am making an effort to wear them more and see if that helps. 


d00rvm said:


> Love your heels meg!
> You're back on track
> I'm on a long summer holiday in Italy, so didn't had any time to post some pics with my CL's
> But I will be back soon


 Oh, how fun D. Have a great time and look forward to seeing your pics when you get back.


Christchrist said:


> Meg you are just flawless. You go girl!


 You are just so kind! Thank you.


fumi said:


> I love the Maggies!


 Thanks Fumi, they are such pretty shoes I just wish they were more comfortable.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Maggies to shul. The dress is DVF, sweater is Nanette Lepore and the bag is Balenciaga.



Beautiful Meg!!!! I have the same Maggies--still havn't worn them.



xsouzie said:


> Lookin good everyone!!!  Meg, Beagly, Sammi...sorry if I missed anybody.
> 
> Acid python Lady Claudes for today...



Total hotness!!! Love your Lady Claudes!



wannaprada said:


> Sorry for the general shout-out but I'm so behind! Everyone looks amazing! It's Happy Casual Friday for me! Today I'm trying to get the last little bit of wear I can out of my Summerissima before Fall arrives. Sweater is Jcrew, top from Target, and jeans are 7 for All Mankind.



Wanna, you really pull the Summerissima off beautifully!!! Love all the outfits you pair it with!



beagly911 said:


> OOTD...
> 
> Dress: DVF Kitt
> Tank: AT
> CL's: Fuxia Newton



Looking great Beagley---love the print on your dress! 



sammix3 said:


> Black patent Ron Rons



Sammi, you are the cutest!!! Beautiful outfit, always very classy!


----------



## sammix3

dbeth said:


> Beautiful Meg!!!! I have the same Maggies--still havn't worn them.
> 
> 
> 
> Total hotness!!! Love your Lady Claudes!
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna, you really pull the Summerissima off beautifully!!! Love all the outfits you pair it with!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great Beagley---love the print on your dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Sammi, you are the cutest!!! Beautiful outfit, always very classy!



Thank you dbeth! We miss you at the DVF thread!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Maggies to shul. The dress is DVF, sweater is Nanette Lepore and the bag is Balenciaga.



The Maggie's are perfect for this outfit! You've done it again Meg!


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> Thank you dbeth! We miss you at the DVF thread!



Aww, thank you!  I miss you guys too.  I actually havn't been around much, I have been so crazy busy especially since school started for my oldest girl. Things are finally starting to die down a little bit!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Beautiful Meg!!!! I have the same Maggies--still havn't worn them.
> 
> 
> 
> Total hotness!!! Love your Lady Claudes!
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna, you really pull the Summerissima off beautifully!!! Love all the outfits you pair it with!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great Beagley---love the print on your dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Sammi, you are the cutest!!! Beautiful outfit, always very classy!


 Thanks Beth, it is amazing how many pairs of shoes I have that I haven't worn. That is my new moto. Wear what I have before looking for the next best thing. Problem is there are always so many next best things where DVF and CL are concerned.


sammix3 said:


> The Maggie's are perfect for this outfit! You've done it again Meg!


 Thanks so much Sammi. 


dbeth said:


> Aww, thank you!  I miss you guys too. I actually havn't been around much, I have been so crazy busy especially since school started for my oldest girl. Things are finally starting to die down a little bit!


 We were about to send out a missing persons  glad you are back. Let's see some pics .


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Maggies to shul. The dress is DVF, sweater is Nanette Lepore and the bag is Balenciaga.



I love your outfit Meg!


----------



## wannaprada

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Love this!






			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Beautiful Meg!!!! I have the same Maggies--still havn't worn them.
> 
> Total hotness!!! Love your Lady Claudes!
> 
> Wanna, you really pull the Summerissima off beautifully!!! Love all the outfits you pair it with!
> 
> Looking great Beagley---love the print on your dress!
> 
> Sammi, you are the cutest!!! Beautiful outfit, always very classy!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Christchrist

I need help. What shoe should I wear to go shopping in San Francisco? 




Simple pump 




Or Maggie?


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> I need help. What shoe should I wear to go shopping in San Francisco?
> 
> View attachment 1855942
> 
> 
> Simple pump
> 
> View attachment 1855943
> 
> 
> Or Maggie?




is it SanFran that has a lot of cobblestone streets?  if so....i wouldn't wear any cl's unless they were flats


----------



## rock_girl

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I need help. What shoe should I wear to go shopping in San Francisco?
> 
> Simple pump
> 
> Or Maggie?



I don't wear CLs while shopping in SF.  Too much congestion (people not paying attention), steel grates, and hills.  I wear flats and carry heels to wear once I arrive at my destination.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Thanks Beth, it is amazing how many pairs of shoes I have that I haven't worn. That is my new moto. Wear what I have before looking for the next best thing. Problem is there are always so many next best things where DVF and CL are concerned.
> 
> Thanks so much Sammi.
> 
> We were about to send out a missing persons  glad you are back. Let's see some pics .


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> is it SanFran that has a lot of cobblestone streets?  if so....i wouldn't wear any cl's unless they were flats



I'm wearing flats to the mall but switching shoes for the big stores and dinner. I'll switch shoes whenever I have to walk the cobblestone


----------



## Christchrist

rock_girl said:
			
		

> I don't wear CLs while shopping in SF.  Too much congestion (people not paying attention), steel grates, and hills.  I wear flats and carry heels to wear once I arrive at my destination.



That's my plan girl. I think I'll go with Maggie


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your outfit Meg!


 Thank you so much Lavender.


Christchrist said:


> I need help. What shoe should I wear to go shopping in San Francisco?
> 
> View attachment 1855942
> 
> 
> Simple pump
> 
> View attachment 1855943
> 
> 
> Or Maggie?


 I would wear which ever is most comfortable.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> That's my plan girl. I think I'll go with Maggie


Definitely Maggie


----------



## angelastoel

I wore my Pigalle 100 black leather. I love to wear them with boyfriend jeans as the shoes are so sexy and the pants the opposite, nice contrast


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> I need help. What shoe should I wear to go shopping in San Francisco?
> 
> View attachment 1855942
> 
> 
> Simple pump
> 
> View attachment 1855943
> 
> 
> Or Maggie?


Since you are going to swap out for the killer streets etc I say the Maggie's!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

angelastoel said:


> I wore my Pigalle 100 black leather. I love to wear them with boyfriend jeans as the shoes are so sexy and the pants the opposite, nice contrast


You look stunning!!!
Love the combo with boyfriend jeans.  The ankle and the shoes look even more dainty!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night I wore my Maggies to shul. The dress is DVF, sweater is Nanette Lepore and the bag is Balenciaga.



That sweater is gorgeous!!


----------



## kham

angelastoel said:


> I wore my Pigalle 100 black leather. I love to wear them with boyfriend jeans as the shoes are so sexy and the pants the opposite, nice contrast



I Love this!!


----------



## Christchrist

kham said:
			
		

> I Love this!!



You look great!


----------



## SueGalle

angelastoel said:


> I wore my Pigalle 100 black leather. I love to wear them with boyfriend jeans as the shoes are so sexy and the pants the opposite, nice contrast


 
Angela,  each woman is at the same time many women and how she dresses tells the story of who she really is the shoe is the platform on which everything else is based. The jeans are fantastic and everything just gets better from there I do sometimes cringe however of the idea of the soles of the shoes exposed to such rough surfaces, but in the sense that the sole of a shoe is a metaphor for life, nothing lasts forever


----------



## angelastoel

SueGalle said:


> Angela,  each woman is at the same time many women and how she dresses tells the story of who she really is the shoe is the platform on which everything else is based. The jeans are fantastic and everything just gets better from there I do sometimes cringe however of the idea of the soles of the shoes exposed to such rough surfaces, but in the sense that the sole of a shoe is a metaphor for life, nothing lasts forever



wow that is one of the most inspiring outfit descriptions ever! Thanks!
My red soles are already quite damaged, but when they are too damaged I have a great reason to go to Paris and have them repaired (only a 7 hour drive....)


----------



## SueGalle

angelastoel said:


> wow that is one of the most inspiring outfit descriptions ever! Thanks!
> My red soles are already quite damaged, but when they are too damaged I have a great reason to go to Paris and have them repaired (only a 7 hour drive....)


 
drive to Paris I think that is AWESOME!!


----------



## megt10

angelastoel said:


> I wore my Pigalle 100 black leather. I love to wear them with boyfriend jeans as the shoes are so sexy and the pants the opposite, nice contrast


 Gorgeous outfit. I love your jacket. You are stunning.


Sincerelycass11 said:


> That sweater is gorgeous!!


 Thank you so much Cass.


----------



## stilly

angelastoel said:


> I wore my Pigalle 100 black leather. I love to wear them with boyfriend jeans as the shoes are so sexy and the pants the opposite, nice contrast


 
I love the outfit and of course the Pigalles *angelastoel*!!!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Maggies to shul. The dress is DVF, sweater is Nanette Lepore and the bag is Balenciaga.


 
Those Maggies look amazing on you *meg*!!!
Love the outfit!!!


----------



## stilly

xsouzie said:


> Lookin good everyone!!! Meg, Beagly, Sammi...sorry if I missed anybody.
> 
> Acid python Lady Claudes for today...


 
The Lady Claudes look gorgeous on you *xsouzie*!!!


----------



## fumi

angelastoel said:


> I wore my Pigalle 100 black leather. I love to wear them with boyfriend jeans as the shoes are so sexy and the pants the opposite, nice contrast



You look so stylish!


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Those Maggies look amazing on you *meg*!!!
> Love the outfit!!!


 Thank you Stilly. DH loves them too. I gave him 3 choices of shoes and he choose the Maggies even when I told him they hurt. He was like well then those need to be broken in .


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Maggies to shul. The dress is DVF, sweater is Nanette Lepore and the bag is Balenciaga.


 
Wonderful ensemble Meg - as usual! Glad you knee seems to be getting better every day!

DH's preference... as the Firing Squad said ' we AIM to please!...'. If it helps any, you look great.

B


----------



## LisaMarie24

angelastoel said:
			
		

> I wore my Pigalle 100 black leather. I love to wear them with boyfriend jeans as the shoes are so sexy and the pants the opposite, nice contrast
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/



You look lovely!!


----------



## megt10

Brazucaa said:


> Wonderful ensemble Meg - as usual! Glad you knee seems to be getting better every day!
> 
> DH's preference... as the Firing Squad said ' we AIM to please!...'. If it helps any, you look great.
> 
> B


 Lol, thank you B! Yes, my knee seems to be almost back to normal. My trainer said I will probably always have problems with it since it is almost bone on bone but as long as it doesn't hurt to wear heels I will manage .


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

angelastoel said:


> I wore my Pigalle 100 black leather. I love to wear them with boyfriend jeans as the shoes are so sexy and the pants the opposite, nice contrast



Thats a cute combo!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Maggies to shul. The dress is DVF, sweater is Nanette Lepore and the bag is Balenciaga.



I love the color of your NL sweater.  It is my favorite .


----------



## wannaprada

angelastoel said:
			
		

> I wore my Pigalle 100 black leather. I love to wear them with boyfriend jeans as the shoes are so sexy and the pants the opposite, nice contrast
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/



I love your style here and you have proven to me that the Pigalle is definitely sexy in the 100 as well as the 120! Great outfit!


----------



## Souzie

*Christchrist*, *fumi*, *megt10*, *crispedrosa*, *Flip88*, *martinaa*, *sammix3*, *beagly911*, *dbeth* and *stilly*...thank you all for your kind comments!!!


----------



## Souzie

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Maggies to shul. The dress is DVF, sweater is Nanette Lepore and the bag is Balenciaga.



You look tres magnifique!!!


----------



## 05_sincere

angelastoel said:
			
		

> I wore my Pigalle 100 black leather. I love to wear them with boyfriend jeans as the shoes are so sexy and the pants the opposite, nice contrast
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/



I love this look you look great


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> I love the color of your NL sweater. It is my favorite .


 Thanks CTS.


xsouzie said:


> You look tres magnifique!!!


 Thank you so much.


----------



## dbeth

angelastoel said:


> I wore my Pigalle 100 black leather. I love to wear them with boyfriend jeans as the shoes are so sexy and the pants the opposite, nice contrast



I totally love everything about this look! I couldn't pull it off, but you look amazing!!!


----------



## dbeth

A date night with my hubby. Hyper Prive Amethyste Pythons---one of my favs.


----------



## Souzie

^^ You look amazing dbeth!!!!


----------



## SueGalle

dbeth said:


> A date night with my hubby. Hyper Prive Amethyste Pythons---one of my favs.


 Love the HP's and the LEGSYou are smokin hot girl!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Here is my outfit, top and bottom, from a night out with my man! I live in sweats and usually look ratchet so this is a rare treat LOL!


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> A date night with my hubby. Hyper Prive Amethyste Pythons---one of my favs.



You look glamorous!  I still gotta get my hands on a pair of those Amethyste python HPs


----------



## fumi

gfairenoughh said:


> Here is my outfit, top and bottom, from a night out with my man! I live in sweats and usually look ratchet so this is a rare treat LOL!



You should dress up more, you have killer curves!  Those shoes are TDF!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> A date night with my hubby. Hyper Prive Amethyste Pythons---one of my favs.


 Totally HOT Beth. Your DH had to be smiling at this outfit.


----------



## megt10

gfairenoughh said:


> Here is my outfit, top and bottom, from a night out with my man! I live in sweats and usually look ratchet so this is a rare treat LOL!


 Wow, I want those shoes .


----------



## dbeth

xsouzie said:


> ^^ You look amazing dbeth!!!!



Thanks xsouzie!! 



SueGalle said:


> Love the HP's and the LEGSYou are smokin hot girl!!



Thank you Sue! 



gfairenoughh said:


> Here is my outfit, top and bottom, from a night out with my man! I live in sweats and usually look ratchet so this is a rare treat LOL!



Very nice & your shoes are GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!! You are like me, I only get fixed up on the weekends. During the week, it's flip flops and a summer dress or capris. 



fumi said:


> You look glamorous!  I still gotta get my hands on a pair of those Amethyste python HPs



Thanks Fumi! Yes, you need them.   They really are TDF---so beautiful.



megt10 said:


> Totally HOT Beth. Your DH had to be smiling at this outfit.



Thanks Meg! Yes, he did not complain.  Although he likes strapless dresses better, but then again, so do I!


----------



## LisaMarie24

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Here is my outfit, top and bottom, from a night out with my man! I live in sweats and usually look ratchet so this is a rare treat LOL!



You look stunning, LOVE the shoes!!!


----------



## Louboufan

xsouzie said:


> Lookin good everyone!!!  Meg, Beagly, Sammi...sorry if I missed anybody.
> 
> Acid python Lady Claudes for today...



Gorg.


----------



## stilly

gfairenoughh said:


> Here is my outfit, top and bottom, from a night out with my man! I live in sweats and usually look ratchet so this is a rare treat LOL!


 
Your dress and shoes are both fabulous!!!


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> A date night with my hubby. Hyper Prive Amethyste Pythons---one of my favs.


 

Both the HPs and your legs look amazing!!!


----------



## dbeth

stilly said:


> Both the HPs and your legs look amazing!!!



Thank you legs queen!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Love the HP's and the LEGSYou are smokin hot girl!!



On you're hot! Shoes are perfect with that bag. Love them both


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Here is my outfit, top and bottom, from a night out with my man! I live in sweats and usually look ratchet so this is a rare treat LOL!



Are you kidding me!!!! I'm
Strictly dickly and I think you are smokin!!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

gfairenoughh said:


> Here is my outfit, top and bottom, from a night out with my man! I live in sweats and usually look ratchet so this is a rare treat LOL!


 fabulous!!


angelastoel said:


> I wore my Pigalle 100 black leather. I love to wear them with boyfriend jeans as the shoes are so sexy and the pants the opposite, nice contrast


Your outfit looks great and I especially love your jacket!! May I ask where you got it from? 

Edit: Nvm I found out from your blog =)


----------



## sammix3

gfairenoughh said:


> Here is my outfit, top and bottom, from a night out with my man! I live in sweats and usually look ratchet so this is a rare treat LOL!



Wow!!  So hot!


----------



## sammix3

dbeth said:


> A date night with my hubby. Hyper Prive Amethyste Pythons---one of my favs.



You look gorgeous babe!


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> You look gorgeous babe!



Thank you sweet Sammi!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dbeth said:


> A date night with my hubby. Hyper Prive Amethyste Pythons---one of my favs.



Sexy!


----------



## gfairenoughh

fumi said:


> You should dress up more, you have killer curves!  Those shoes are TDF!



Thank you


----------



## gfairenoughh

megt10 said:


> Wow, I want those shoes .



They are so amazing! Pictures do not do them justice, super sparkly!


----------



## gfairenoughh

LisaMarie24 said:


> You look stunning, LOVE the shoes!!!



Thanks gurl!!!!!!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

stilly said:


> Your dress and shoes are both fabulous!!!



Thank you! Always a good night when I get to rock my Loubzzz


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Are you kidding me!!!! I'm
> Strictly dickly and I think you are smokin!!!!



LOL!!!!!!!!! Why thank you! Gurl you gots me cracking up! :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

dbeth said:


> a date night with my hubby. Hyper prive amethyste pythons---one of my favs.


hot! Hot! Hoooootttttt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

gfairenoughh said:


> Here is my outfit, top and bottom, from a night out with my man! I live in sweats and usually look ratchet so this is a rare treat LOL!


Vavavooommmmm!!!!


----------



## kham

dbeth said:


> A date night with my hubby. Hyper Prive Amethyste Pythons---one of my favs.



 You look super HOT!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

gfairenoughh said:


> Here is my outfit, top and bottom, from a night out with my man! I live in sweats and usually look ratchet so this is a rare treat LOL!



Love your shoes!!!! Btw, your hair looks AMAZING babe!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dbeth said:


> A date night with my hubby. Hyper Prive Amethyste Pythons---one of my favs.



Fabulous!!!! Love these Amethyste HP


----------



## gfairenoughh

pixiesparkle said:


> fabulous!!
> 
> Your outfit looks great and I especially love your jacket!! May I ask where you got it from?
> 
> Edit: Nvm I found out from your blog =)



Thank you so muchhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

sammix3 said:


> Wow!!  So hot!



Thanks gurl! Muahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## JessieG

dbeth said:
			
		

> I totally love everything about this look! I couldn't pull it off, but you look amazing!!!



Seriously super cute outfit!!


----------



## LeeLee1098

Trying to work my Burlinas before its too cold for peep toes!!! Excuse the workout equipment. I'm in our work gym bc the lighting is better than the bathroom


----------



## fumi

LeeLee1098 said:


> Trying to work my Burlinas before its too cold for peep toes!!! Excuse the workout equipment. I'm in our work gym bc the lighting is better than the bathroom



Cute outfit!


----------



## dbeth

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Sexy!



Thank you Lavender!! 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> hot! Hot! Hoooootttttt!!!!!!!!!!



Lol, thanks Helen! 



kham said:


> You look super HOT!!



Thanks Kham dear! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Fabulous!!!! Love these Amethyste HP



Thanks Crisp!! You have them?! 



LeeLee1098 said:


> Trying to work my Burlinas before its too cold for peep toes!!! Excuse the workout equipment. I'm in our work gym bc the lighting is better than the bathroom



You look adorable---love the outfit and shoes. I have always wanted to try the Burlina's on.


----------



## sammix3

LeeLee1098 said:


> Trying to work my Burlinas before its too cold for peep toes!!! Excuse the workout equipment. I'm in our work gym bc the lighting is better than the bathroom



Pretty!


----------



## mrl1005

This is a couple months old...but graduation dress with New Simples. I was silly and told myself that it was a treat to buy a new pair of CLs and I would be done until I got a job or got bar results back. 

[and that's my pup...every time I try something on she has to come over and see what's going on especially with CLs .]


----------



## Christchrist

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Trying to work my Burlinas before its too cold for peep toes!!! Excuse the workout equipment. I'm in our work gym bc the lighting is better than the bathroom



Sexy!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> This is a couple months old...but graduation dress with New Simples. I was silly and told myself that it was a treat to buy a new pair of CLs and I would be done until I got a job or got bar results back.
> 
> [and that's my pup...every time I try something on she has to come over and see what's going on especially with CLs .]



You look so cute!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> You look so cute!!!


Thanks!  [It was such a long day! I'm surprised I didn't look disheveled when my rents finally took this pic at our home. We realized that my dad didn't turn on the flash on the DSLR, so we only had the post-grad iPhone pics and the professional pics.]


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  [It was such a long day! I'm surprised I didn't look disheveled when my rents finally took this pic at our home. We realized that my dad didn't turn on the flash on the DSLR, so we only had the post-grad iPhone pics and the professional pics.]



Still it's cute. Love the outfit shoe combo


----------



## fumi

mrl1005 said:


> This is a couple months old...but graduation dress with New Simples. I was silly and told myself that it was a treat to buy a new pair of CLs and I would be done until I got a job or got bar results back.
> 
> [and that's my pup...every time I try something on she has to come over and see what's going on especially with CLs .]



Such a sweet outfit!


----------



## Souzie

Louboufan said:


> Gorg.


Thanks love!


----------



## megt10

LeeLee1098 said:


> Trying to work my Burlinas before its too cold for peep toes!!! Excuse the workout equipment. I'm in our work gym bc the lighting is better than the bathroom


 You look stunning LeeLee. I love the shoes and your outfit is great.


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> This is a couple months old...but graduation dress with New Simples. I was silly and told myself that it was a treat to buy a new pair of CLs and I would be done until I got a job or got bar results back.
> 
> [and that's my pup...every time I try something on she has to come over and see what's going on especially with CLs .]


 So cute both you and the dog. Congrats on your graduation.


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> So cute both you and the dog. Congrats on your graduation.



Thank you!!


----------



## Brazucaa

angelastoel said:


> I wore my Pigalle 100 black leather. I love to wear them with boyfriend jeans as the shoes are so sexy and the pants the opposite, nice contrast


 
VERY Stylish - and the shoes look pretty good on you.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

dbeth said:


> A date night with my hubby. Hyper Prive Amethyste Pythons---one of my favs.


 
I envy THOSE legs! Thank God DH (mine...) did not see them! 

The shoes are not too shabby too... . Actually they are TDF!! I am sure you had a wonderful evening.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

LeeLee1098 said:


> Trying to work my Burlinas before its too cold for peep toes!!! Excuse the workout equipment. I'm in our work gym bc the lighting is better than the bathroom


 
I KNEW that silhouette would only come at a price!! 

You look great - and not only from the knees down...

B


----------



## LeeLee1098

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> I KNEW that silhouette would only come at a price!!
> 
> You look great - and not only from the knees down...
> 
> B



Awww! So sweet! Thank you - just made my day!



fumi said:


> Cute outfit!


Thank you very much! Such a simple combo, not sure why I haven&#8217;t worn these pieces together before.



megt10 said:


> You look stunning LeeLee. I love the shoes and your outfit is great.


Very sweet &#8211; thank you!



Christchrist said:


> Sexy!


Hehe, thanks! 



sammix3 said:


> Pretty!


&#61514; Thank you!



dbeth said:


> You look adorable---love the outfit and shoes. I have always wanted to try the Burlina's on.


I normally wear a 36 (well, I&#8217;m kind of all over the place with CLs) but I definitely had to go up in size for these. I maybe even had to get a 37.5. But once I found my size, instant love. You should totally try them on. At least try, not necessarily buy, right?


----------



## jeninvan

gfairenoughh said:


> Here is my outfit, top and bottom, from a night out with my man! I live in sweats and usually look ratchet so this is a rare treat LOL!



super hot


----------



## beagly911

LeeLee1098 said:


> Trying to work my Burlinas before its too cold for peep toes!!! Excuse the workout equipment. I'm in our work gym bc the lighting is better than the bathroom


 Great look!  The Burlinas are great with the black and white!!


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> This is a couple months old...but graduation dress with New Simples. I was silly and told myself that it was a treat to buy a new pair of CLs and I would be done until I got a job or got bar results back.
> 
> [and that's my pup...every time I try something on she has to come over and see what's going on especially with CLs .]


 Great grad look and I love your pup!!


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> This is a couple months old...but graduation dress with New Simples. I was silly and told myself that it was a treat to buy a new pair of CLs and I would be done until I got a job or got bar results back.
> 
> [and that's my pup...every time I try something on she has to come over and see what's going on especially with CLs .]


 
Love the dress & CLs!!!


----------



## stilly

LeeLee1098 said:


> Trying to work my Burlinas before its too cold for peep toes!!! Excuse the workout equipment. I'm in our work gym bc the lighting is better than the bathroom


 
Love the look!!!


----------



## beagly911

OOTD, I know the VP's look big but they really aren't as big on me as they look, I do have heel grips and hadn't put my foot pads in for the day

Shrug: Ann Taylor (I always have to have a sweater or shrug...depending on where I am I could freeze!!)
Bow shell: TJMaxx find
Skirt: Caslon pink tweed 
CL's: Nude VP's


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> OOTD, I know the VP's look big but they really aren't as big on me as they look, I do have heel grips and hadn't put my foot pads in for the day
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor (I always have to have a sweater or shrug...depending on where I am I could freeze!!)
> Bow shell: TJMaxx find
> Skirt: Caslon pink tweed
> CL's: Nude VP's



Oh lawd you look hot. That is a great outfit.


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Oh lawd you look hot. That is a great outfit.


Thanks Christchrist...I've had the skirt (and the matching jacket) for years and they are just timeless...I of course never ever wear the jacket and skirt together, that would be a no no!!!! hehe


----------



## SueGalle

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, I know the VP's look big but they really aren't as big on me as they look, I do have heel grips and hadn't put my foot pads in for the day
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor (I always have to have a sweater or shrug...depending on where I am I could freeze!!)
> Bow shell: TJMaxx find
> Skirt: Caslon pink tweed
> CL's: Nude VP's


 
TDF B!!! luv your skirt!! But goodness those VP's look BIG!! Glad they fit, they look DIVINE on you!!


----------



## beagly911

SueGalle said:


> TDF B!!! luv your skirt!! But goodness those VP's look BIG!! Glad they fit, they look DIVINE on you!!


 Thanks Sue...I know I was horrified when I looked at the pics but they really do fit and don't usually have that gap...um maybe its the 5 lbs and 5 cm camera trick????haha  If they were really that big I couldn't wear them!!  Can't explain it but they are comfy and do fit!!  I do love the skirt, Coco-esc and so wearable!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

LeeLee1098 said:


> Trying to work my Burlinas before its too cold for peep toes!!! Excuse the workout equipment. I'm in our work gym bc the lighting is better than the bathroom



Love the outfit, especially the stripes! Gorgeous shoes!



mrl1005 said:


> This is a couple months old...but graduation dress with New Simples. I was silly and told myself that it was a treat to buy a new pair of CLs and I would be done until I got a job or got bar results back.
> 
> [and that's my pup...every time I try something on she has to come over and see what's going on especially with CLs .]



I love your dress! I have the same print from J. Crew, but in a skirt. The new simples are beautiful! 



beagly911 said:


> OOTD, I know the VP's look big but they really aren't as big on me as they look, I do have heel grips and hadn't put my foot pads in for the day
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor (I always have to have a sweater or shrug...depending on where I am I could freeze!!)
> Bow shell: TJMaxx find
> Skirt: Caslon pink tweed
> CL's: Nude VP's



Love your outfit and shoes beagly! I am just like you, I always take a sweater with me, even when it is 90 degrees out!


----------



## SueGalle

beagly911 said:


> Thanks Sue...I know I was horrified when I looked at the pics but they really do fit and don't usually have that gap...um maybe its the 5 lbs and 5 cm camera trick????haha If they were really that big I couldn't wear them!! Can't explain it but they are comfy and do fit!! I do love the skirt, Coco-esc and so wearable!!


 
OH emm GEE!! there is nothing worse that than feeling when your heel slips out the first time and you realize that........my shoes are too big:cry::cry:


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LeeLee1098 said:


> Trying to work my Burlinas before its too cold for peep toes!!! Excuse the workout equipment. I'm in our work gym bc the lighting is better than the bathroom



Cute outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, I know the VP's look big but they really aren't as big on me as they look, I do have heel grips and hadn't put my foot pads in for the day
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor (I always have to have a sweater or shrug...depending on where I am I could freeze!!)
> Bow shell: TJMaxx find
> Skirt: Caslon pink tweed
> CL's: Nude VP's



Cute outfit Beagly


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

I've been away and so very behind on this thread, but when I came back, my pigalle spikes were waiting for me at the boutique!! I got the 100, and they're easy to walk in.


----------



## myism

IcookIeatIshop said:


> I've been away and so very behind on this thread, but when I came back, my pigalle spikes were waiting for me at the boutique!! I got the 100, and they're easy to walk in.



so pretty!! thanks for sharing


----------



## fumi

IcookIeatIshop said:


> I've been away and so very behind on this thread, but when I came back, my pigalle spikes were waiting for me at the boutique!! I got the 100, and they're easy to walk in.



I love your shoes!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, I know the VP's look big but they really aren't as big on me as they look, I do have heel grips and hadn't put my foot pads in for the day
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor (I always have to have a sweater or shrug...depending on where I am I could freeze!!)
> Bow shell: TJMaxx find
> Skirt: Caslon pink tweed
> CL's: Nude VP's


 You look fantasic and the shoes are beautiful on you Beagly!


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> I've been away and so very behind on this thread, but when I came back, my pigalle spikes were waiting for me at the boutique!! I got the 100, and they're easy to walk in.


 Gorgeous shoes and you look fabulous as always.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my hot pink Yolanda's out shopping and then to dinner. The pants are Cookie Johnson from Rue for 24.00  the top is DVF the jacket is Alexander McQueen and the bag is Balenciaga Day with GSH.


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Thanks Christchrist...I've had the skirt (and the matching jacket) for years and they are just timeless...I of course never ever wear the jacket and skirt together, that would be a no no!!!! hehe



Lol


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my hot pink Yolanda's out shopping and then to dinner. The pants are Cookie Johnson from Rue for 24.00  the top is DVF the jacket is Alexander McQueen and the bag is Balenciaga Day with GSH.



Friggin meg. Always rockin


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Friggin meg. Always rockin


 Thank you so much Christchrist


----------



## legaldiva

Christchrist said:


> Friggin meg. Always rockin


 
For real!  Meg--I love those paper bag-ish skinny crop pants!!  I have a similar pair; they look so elegant on you.

And the pink zipper on the McQ blazer with those Yolandas is BRILLIANT.


----------



## megt10

legaldiva said:


> For real! Meg--I love those paper bag-ish skinny crop pants!! I have a similar pair; they look so elegant on you.
> 
> And the pink zipper on the McQ blazer with those Yolandas is BRILLIANT.


 Thank you so much Legaldiva. I do love these pants. They are super comfortable but still cute.


----------



## LeeLee1098

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my hot pink Yolanda's out shopping and then to dinner. The pants are Cookie Johnson from Rue for 24.00  the top is DVF the jacket is Alexander McQueen and the bag is Balenciaga Day with GSH.



Gosh those are beautiful!!!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my hot pink Yolanda's out shopping and then to dinner. The pants are Cookie Johnson from Rue for 24.00  the top is DVF the jacket is Alexander McQueen and the bag is Balenciaga Day with GSH.




print twins!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, I know the VP's look big but they really aren't as big on me as they look, I do have heel grips and hadn't put my foot pads in for the day
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor (I always have to have a sweater or shrug...depending on where I am I could freeze!!)
> Bow shell: TJMaxx find
> Skirt: Caslon pink tweed
> CL's: Nude VP's


 
Love the pink skirt and VPs *beagly*!!!


----------



## megt10

LeeLee1098 said:


> Gosh those are beautiful!!!


 Thanks LeeLee


AEGIS said:


> print twins!


 Love this print it is just so vibrant and happy.


----------



## jeninvan

IcookIeatIshop said:


> I've been away and so very behind on this thread, but when I came back, my pigalle spikes were waiting for me at the boutique!! I got the 100, and they're easy to walk in.



they are super sexy...you look amazing in them...



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my hot pink Yolanda's out shopping and then to dinner. The pants are Cookie Johnson from Rue for 24.00  the top is DVF the jacket is Alexander McQueen and the bag is Balenciaga Day with GSH.



loving the colour...great outfit


----------



## kittenslingerie

I love the hot pink yolanda's *Meg*. I'd also love a pair of those pants, they'd look awesome with black spiked piggies!


----------



## kittenslingerie

IcookIeatIshop said:


> I've been away and so very behind on this thread, but when I came back, my pigalle spikes were waiting for me at the boutique!! I got the 100, and they're easy to walk in.



OMG! Those are so amazing on, which CL boutique did you get them? I much prefer 100's.


----------



## Echoes

I don't understand how people can walk in the studded/spiked models without doing damage to the shoes .... or the ankles  :weird:


----------



## wannaprada

Echoes said:
			
		

> I don't understand how people can walk in the studded/spiked models without doing damage to the shoes .... or the ankles  :weird:



I don't have any problem walking in mines. How would one hurt their ankles??


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

kittenslingerie said:
			
		

> OMG! Those are so amazing on, which CL boutique did you get them? I much prefer 100's.






			
				jeninvan said:
			
		

> they are super sexy...you look amazing in them...






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous shoes and you look fabulous as always.






			
				fumi said:
			
		

> I love your shoes!






			
				myism said:
			
		

> so pretty!! thanks for sharing



Thank you all! I'm super excited to finally get them cos they were sold out the second they hit the shelves :0( 

Kittenslingerie, my wonderful SA called around the region and found a pair in HK and asked them to ship it :0)


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Echoes said:
			
		

> I don't understand how people can walk in the studded/spiked models without doing damage to the shoes .... or the ankles  :weird:



I do try to be careful and not let the shoes run against each other when I walk but the spikes are not that sharp, I don't think u can hurt ur ankles


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my hot pink Yolanda's out shopping and then to dinner. The pants are Cookie Johnson from Rue for 24.00  the top is DVF the jacket is Alexander McQueen and the bag is Balenciaga Day with GSH.



Only you can pull off a pair of hot pink shoes do well! And I love the DVF top on you


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> OOTD, I know the VP's look big but they really aren't as big on me as they look, I do have heel grips and hadn't put my foot pads in for the day
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor (I always have to have a sweater or shrug...depending on where I am I could freeze!!)
> Bow shell: TJMaxx find
> Skirt: Caslon pink tweed
> CL's: Nude VP's


 
Too large or not, you still look great B! Keep it up, please!

B


----------



## megt10

kittenslingerie said:


> I love the hot pink yolanda's *Meg*. I'd also love a pair of those pants, they'd look awesome with black spiked piggies!


 Thank you so much Kittenslingerie. I got the pants on Rue La La they are Cookie Johnson and they are silk which makes them feel like you are wearing PJs . They pop up all the time and they were super cheap at 24.99. I got a pair of brown ones too but those are long pants.


----------



## megt10

Tonight I am heading to dinner and then to shul. I am wearing for the first time my Markeslings. The dress is Versace (got it last year during the NAP sale) bag is Jason Wu that I scored really cheaply from NM LC. I will be adding the Balenciaga quilted jacket if it gets cold.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Tonight I am heading to dinner and then to shul. I am wearing for the first time my Markeslings. The dress is Versace (got it last year during the NAP sale) bag is Jason Wu that I scored really cheaply from NM LC. I will be adding the Balenciaga quilted jacket if it gets cold.



Meg meg meg!!! Hottie tottie!!! Love the whole get up


----------



## dlina03

megt10 said:
			
		

> Tonight I am heading to dinner and then to shul. I am wearing for the first time my Markeslings. The dress is Versace (got it last year during the NAP sale) bag is Jason Wu that I scored really cheaply from NM LC. I will be adding the Balenciaga quilted jacket if it gets cold.



Love that dress!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading to dinner and then to shul. I am wearing for the first time my Markeslings. The dress is Versace (got it last year during the NAP sale) bag is Jason Wu that I scored really cheaply from NM LC. I will be adding the Balenciaga quilted jacket if it gets cold.


 
Love the pink dress and Markeslings *meg*!!!
The heels on those are fabulous!!!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading to dinner and then to shul. I am wearing for the first time my Markeslings. The dress is Versace (got it last year during the NAP sale) bag is Jason Wu that I scored really cheaply from NM LC. I will be adding the Balenciaga quilted jacket if it gets cold.



Love the soft of the pink in contrast with the rock 'n roll edge of the accessories.  Damn!


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Only you can pull off a pair of hot pink shoes do well! And I love the DVF top on you





Christchrist said:


> Meg meg meg!!! Hottie tottie!!! Love the whole get up





dlina03 said:


> Love that dress!





stilly said:


> Love the pink dress and Markeslings *meg*!!!
> The heels on those are fabulous!!!





cts900 said:


> Love the soft of the pink in contrast with the rock 'n roll edge of the accessories.  Damn!



Aww, thank you so much ladies for you really nice comments!


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading to dinner and then to shul. I am wearing for the first time my Markeslings. The dress is Versace (got it last year during the NAP sale) bag is Jason Wu that I scored really cheaply from NM LC. I will be adding the Balenciaga quilted jacket if it gets cold.



Great outfit from head to toe!


----------



## 9distelle

dbeth said:


> Went out for a friends bday last weekend & wore my Perche Soleil Altadamas for the first time! Just got these & they are AMAZING!!!
> 
> Paired with an orange Rebecca Taylor dress---the color really brought out the orange in the shoes.


WOW they look awesome on you & LOVE the dress and your painted toes as well!!!


----------



## megt10

fumi said:


> Great outfit from head to toe!


 Thank you Fumi


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Tonight I am heading to dinner and then to shul. I am wearing for the first time my Markeslings. The dress is Versace (got it last year during the NAP sale) bag is Jason Wu that I scored really cheaply from NM LC. I will be adding the Balenciaga quilted jacket if it gets cold.



Very nice! I so need that jacket!


----------



## Christchrist

9distelle said:
			
		

> WOW they look awesome on you & LOVE the dress and your painted toes as well!!!



Looking hot!!!


----------



## SueGalle

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading to dinner and then to shul. I am wearing for the first time my Markeslings. The dress is Versace (got it last year during the NAP sale) bag is Jason Wu that I scored really cheaply from NM LC. I will be adding the Balenciaga quilted jacket if it gets cold.


 
The only thing better than a good deal is your outfit Are the heels very stable I mean criminy! they are skiiiiiiiny!!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Out to lunch & errands, excuse the plastic bag in my hand :0P

Top: Emporio Armani
Skirt: Herve Leger
Bag: Hermes
with CL rope wedge in framboise


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading to dinner and then to shul. I am wearing for the first time my Markeslings. The dress is Versace (got it last year during the NAP sale) bag is Jason Wu that I scored really cheaply from NM LC. I will be adding the Balenciaga quilted jacket if it gets cold.


 WOW great look meg...soft and edgy at the same time!!


----------



## beagly911

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Out to lunch & errands, excuse the plastic bag in my hand :0P
> 
> Top: Emporio Armani
> Skirt: Herve Leger
> Bag: Hermes
> with CL rope wedge in framboise


 So chic!!


----------



## Louboufan

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Out to lunch & errands, excuse the plastic bag in my hand :0P
> 
> Top: Emporio Armani
> Skirt: Herve Leger
> Bag: Hermes
> with CL rope wedge in framboise



Gorg!


----------



## Christchrist

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Out to lunch & errands, excuse the plastic bag in my hand :0P
> 
> Top: Emporio Armani
> Skirt: Herve Leger
> Bag: Hermes
> with CL rope wedge in framboise



Hot hot hot


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading to dinner and then to shul. I am wearing for the first time my Markeslings. The dress is Versace (got it last year during the NAP sale) bag is Jason Wu that I scored really cheaply from NM LC. I will be adding the Balenciaga quilted jacket if it gets cold.



Meg I love your style!!! Very pretty dress!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

IcookIeatIshop said:


> I've been away and so very behind on this thread, but when I came back, my pigalle spikes were waiting for me at the boutique!! I got the 100, and they're easy to walk in.



Cute outfit!


----------



## soleilbrun

IcookIeatIshop said:


> I've been away and so very behind on this thread, but when I came back, my pigalle spikes were waiting for me at the boutique!! I got the 100, and they're easy to walk in.


 
These are fantastic! Do you mind sharing your boutique info? I am looking for a pair.


----------



## d00rvm

After a long summer holiday in lovely Italy, I'm back in sunny Holland.
Here is the first picture from our hotel suite @ hotel La Posta Vecchia, Italy.
Wearing my favorite Dolce & Gabbana lace babydoll dress and my bianca CL's


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Out to lunch & errands, excuse the plastic bag in my hand :0P
> 
> Top: Emporio Armani
> Skirt: Herve Leger
> Bag: Hermes
> with CL rope wedge in framboise


 Gorgeous outfit. I love the skirt on you it is so pretty.


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> After a long summer holiday in lovely Italy, I'm back in sunny Holland.
> Here is the first picture from our hotel suite @ hotel La Posta Vecchia, Italy.
> Wearing my favorite Dolce & Gabbana lace babydoll dress and my bianca CL's
> 
> 
> View attachment 1865523


 Welcome back. I hope that you had a wonderful holiday. You look fabulous.


----------



## megt10

SueGalle said:


> The only thing better than a good deal is your outfit Are the heels very stable I mean criminy! they are skiiiiiiiny!!!


 Thanks Sue, the heels are stable enough I just had to be carful not to walk in any cracks. 


beagly911 said:


> WOW great look meg...soft and edgy at the same time!!


 Thanks Beagly, that was what I liked about the dress.


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Meg I love your style!!! Very pretty dress!


 Thank so much Lavender.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading to dinner and then to shul. I am wearing for the first time my Markeslings. The dress is Versace (got it last year during the NAP sale) bag is Jason Wu that I scored really cheaply from NM LC. I will be adding the Balenciaga quilted jacket if it gets cold.



Love this outfit !


----------



## Christchrist

d00rvm said:
			
		

> After a long summer holiday in lovely Italy, I'm back in sunny Holland.
> Here is the first picture from our hotel suite @ hotel La Posta Vecchia, Italy.
> Wearing my favorite Dolce & Gabbana lace babydoll dress and my bianca CL's



You look lovely


----------



## d00rvm

Christchrist said:
			
		

> You look lovely



Thank you


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> Welcome back. I hope that you had a wonderful holiday. You look fabulous.



Thanks Meg! It was a lovely holiday! We stayed in  a few places for almost 8 weeks! We had such a great time!
Wasn't always fun and relaxing, we had to work a couple of times
But we enjoyed every day in Italy!
My boyfriend and I don't have any Italian blood, but Italy feels like home


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading to dinner and then to shul. I am wearing for the first time my Markeslings. The dress is Versace (got it last year during the NAP sale) bag is Jason Wu that I scored really cheaply from NM LC. I will be adding the Balenciaga quilted jacket if it gets cold.


 
You look fantastic - and those heels... are good news, in more ways than one. Hope you had a wonderful time.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

d00rvm said:


> After a long summer holiday in lovely Italy, I'm back in sunny Holland.
> Here is the first picture from our hotel suite @ hotel La Posta Vecchia, Italy.
> Wearing my favorite Dolce & Gabbana lace babydoll dress and my bianca CL's
> 
> 
> View attachment 1865523


 
Italy is no doubt a wonderful, romantic, even if chaotic, place. But I bet your DBf HAD TO fend off all those Latin lovers - You have just redefined the word HOT with that picture.

Congratulations

B


----------



## beagly911

d00rvm said:


> After a long summer holiday in lovely Italy, I'm back in sunny Holland.
> Here is the first picture from our hotel suite @ hotel La Posta Vecchia, Italy.
> Wearing my favorite Dolce & Gabbana lace babydoll dress and my bianca CL's
> 
> 
> View attachment 1865523


 Beautiful, I hope you had a great holiday!


----------



## d00rvm

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Italy is no doubt a wonderful, romantic, even if chaotic, place. But I bet your DBf HAD TO fend off all those Latin lovers - You have just redefined the word HOT with that picture.
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> B



Hahahaha thank you so much B!


----------



## d00rvm

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Beautiful, I hope you had a great holiday!



Thanks Beagly!
It was a great holiday/work period
We stayed in different places for work meetings and ofcourse lots of relaxation


----------



## jhs216

gfairenoughh said:


> Here is my outfit, top and bottom, from a night out with my man! I live in sweats and usually look ratchet so this is a rare treat LOL!



Those shoes are sickkkkkkk.


----------



## gfairenoughh

jhs216 said:


> Those shoes are sickkkkkkk.



Thank you!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

d00rvm said:
			
		

> After a long summer holiday in lovely Italy, I'm back in sunny Holland.
> Here is the first picture from our hotel suite @ hotel La Posta Vecchia, Italy.
> Wearing my favorite Dolce & Gabbana lace babydoll dress and my bianca CL's



Legs o'clock!


----------



## stilly

d00rvm said:


> After a long summer holiday in lovely Italy, I'm back in sunny Holland.
> Here is the first picture from our hotel suite @ hotel La Posta Vecchia, Italy.
> Wearing my favorite Dolce & Gabbana lace babydoll dress and my bianca CL's
> 
> 
> View attachment 1865523


 
Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## beagly911

OOTD...casual dinner out with friends

Jacket: White jean jacket Apt 9
Shell: Ann Taylor
Jeans: Skinny ankle zip Ann Taylor
CL's: Eel Altadama
Bag: (sorry forgot to grab it for the pic - got to start remembering the bag too!) Rebecca Minkoff Evergreen Jet Setter


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Babe alert! You look amazing!


----------



## rumixa

*sigh* those Jaws are tdf .....gorrrrrrrrrrgeous on my wishlist too


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love this outfit !


Thank you so much Rosa.


Brazucaa said:


> You look fantastic - and those heels... are good news, in more ways than one. Hope you had a wonderful time.
> 
> B


Thanks B, we had a great time.


beagly911 said:


> OOTD...casual dinner out with friends
> 
> Jacket: White jean jacket Apt 9
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: Skinny ankle zip Ann Taylor
> CL's: Eel Altadama
> Bag: (sorry forgot to grab it for the pic - got to start remembering the bag too!) Rebecca Minkoff Evergreen Jet Setter


You look fantastic Beagly. Love everything about your outfit!


----------



## jhs216

beagly911 said:
			
		

> OOTD...casual dinner out with friends
> 
> Jacket: White jean jacket Apt 9
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: Skinny ankle zip Ann Taylor
> CL's: Eel Altadama
> Bag: (sorry forgot to grab it for the pic - got to start remembering the bag too!) Rebecca Minkoff Evergreen Jet Setter



You have such great legs!!


----------



## beagly911

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Babe alert! You look amazing!


Thank you...never thought of myself as a babe!!!



rumixa said:


> *sigh* those Jaws are tdf .....gorrrrrrrrrrgeous on my wishlist too


I know, they are classic, edgy and perfect!!



megt10 said:


> Thank you so much Rosa.
> 
> Thanks B, we had a great time.
> 
> You look fantastic Beagly. Love everything about your outfit!


Thanks meg that means a lot coming from such a classy lady!!



jhs216 said:


> You have such great legs!!


Thank you jhs, I love my legs and try to showcase them as much as I can!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> OOTD...casual dinner out with friends
> 
> Jacket: White jean jacket Apt 9
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: Skinny ankle zip Ann Taylor
> CL's: Eel Altadama
> Bag: (sorry forgot to grab it for the pic - got to start remembering the bag too!) Rebecca Minkoff Evergreen Jet Setter



Seriously beagly!!! Hot!


----------



## d00rvm

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Legs o'clock!



Thank you!
I love short dresses


----------



## d00rvm

stilly said:
			
		

> Just gorgeous!!!



Thank you so much Stilly!


----------



## d00rvm

beagly911 said:
			
		

> OOTD...casual dinner out with friends
> 
> Jacket: White jean jacket Apt 9
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: Skinny ankle zip Ann Taylor
> CL's: Eel Altadama
> Bag: (sorry forgot to grab it for the pic - got to start remembering the bag too!) Rebecca Minkoff Evergreen Jet Setter



You look great Beagly! Love the top! Red looks great on you! Including the pretty red soles


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading to dinner and then to shul. I am wearing for the first time my Markeslings. The dress is Versace (got it last year during the NAP sale) bag is Jason Wu that I scored really cheaply from NM LC. I will be adding the Balenciaga quilted jacket if it gets cold.


Oh Meg!  I love this outfit!
Feminine yet hard!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

d00rvm said:


> After a long summer holiday in lovely Italy, I'm back in sunny Holland.
> Here is the first picture from our hotel suite @ hotel La Posta Vecchia, Italy.
> Wearing my favorite Dolce & Gabbana lace babydoll dress and my bianca CL's
> 
> 
> View attachment 1865523


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

beagly911 said:


> OOTD...casual dinner out with friends
> 
> Jacket: White jean jacket Apt 9
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: Skinny ankle zip Ann Taylor
> CL's: Eel Altadama
> Bag: (sorry forgot to grab it for the pic - got to start remembering the bag too!) Rebecca Minkoff Evergreen Jet Setter


Beagly, these are gorgeous!!!  Gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oh Meg! I love this outfit!
> Feminine yet hard!!!


 Thanks so much Helen that is what I liked about the outfit too.


----------



## d00rvm

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks Helen!!!


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> OOTD...casual dinner out with friends
> 
> Jacket: White jean jacket Apt 9
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: Skinny ankle zip Ann Taylor
> CL's: Eel Altadama
> Bag: (sorry forgot to grab it for the pic - got to start remembering the bag too!) Rebecca Minkoff Evergreen Jet Setter


 
Looking good Beagly!  Did you see Ann Taylor is having a 20% off sale on their new stuff?  There are some cute skirts on their website!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

beagly911 said:


> OOTD...casual dinner out with friends
> 
> Jacket: White jean jacket Apt 9
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: Skinny ankle zip Ann Taylor
> CL's: Eel Altadama
> Bag: (sorry forgot to grab it for the pic - got to start remembering the bag too!) Rebecca Minkoff Evergreen Jet Setter



Beagly!! You look amazing, so gorgeous!


----------



## SueGalle

beagly911 said:


> OOTD...casual dinner out with friends
> 
> Jacket: White jean jacket Apt 9
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: Skinny ankle zip Ann Taylor
> CL's: Eel Altadama
> Bag: (sorry forgot to grab it for the pic - got to start remembering the bag too!) Rebecca Minkoff Evergreen Jet Setter


 
Beagly!! I LOVE, LOVE thos jeans on you! Oh, and the top and hoes too


----------



## LeeLee1098

This was me today:

Faux wrap Dress from Nordies. Random brand. 
JCrew cardi
Can't remember where the necklace is from- I think F21
Nude Patent Decollete


----------



## Christchrist

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> This was me today:
> 
> Faux wrap Dress from Nordies. Random brand.
> JCrew cardi
> Can't remember where the necklace is from- I think F21
> Nude Patent Decollete



You look so cute


----------



## attyxthomas

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> This was me today:
> 
> Faux wrap Dress from Nordies. Random brand.
> JCrew cardi
> Can't remember where the necklace is from- I think F21
> Nude Patent Decollete



What a great dress!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Seriously beagly!!! Hot!


Thank you Christchrist



d00rvm said:


> You look great Beagly! Love the top! Red looks great on you! Including the pretty red soles


Thank you d00rvm, I do love red!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Beagly, these are gorgeous!!! Gorgeous on you!!!


 Thanks Helen, still breaking them in a little so not wearing them for long stints yet!


anniethecat said:


> Looking good Beagly! Did you see Ann Taylor is having a 20% off sale on their new stuff? There are some cute skirts on their website!


 Thank you anniethecat...hmm I'll have to check that out - I have some reward $$ too!


LamborghiniGirl said:


> Beagly!! You look amazing, so gorgeous!


Thanks lamborghiniGirl!



SueGalle said:


> Beagly!! I LOVE, LOVE thos jeans on you! Oh, and the top and hoes too


 Thank you so much SueGalle...when I saw them I knew I had to have them!


----------



## sammix3

LeeLee1098 said:


> This was me today:
> 
> Faux wrap Dress from Nordies. Random brand.
> JCrew cardi
> Can't remember where the necklace is from- I think F21
> Nude Patent Decollete



Pretty!


----------



## sammix3

beagly911 said:


> OOTD...casual dinner out with friends
> 
> Jacket: White jean jacket Apt 9
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: Skinny ankle zip Ann Taylor
> CL's: Eel Altadama
> Bag: (sorry forgot to grab it for the pic - got to start remembering the bag too!) Rebecca Minkoff Evergreen Jet Setter



Gorgeous!!


----------



## SueGalle

LeeLee1098 said:


> This was me today:
> 
> Faux wrap Dress from Nordies. Random brand.
> JCrew cardi
> Can't remember where the necklace is from- I think F21
> Nude Patent Decollete


 Luscious color combo and of course the Loubi's are simply perfect!


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> OOTD...casual dinner out with friends
> 
> Jacket: White jean jacket Apt 9
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: Skinny ankle zip Ann Taylor
> CL's: Eel Altadama
> Bag: (sorry forgot to grab it for the pic - got to start remembering the bag too!) Rebecca Minkoff Evergreen Jet Setter


 
HOT shoes B! Wonderful combo with those skinny jeans! IF one is wearing CLs... one might as well show them to the full, right??

B

PS - Have you taken a pic of these in the same pose as the green suede ones? If you did not - now that's a hint!...


----------



## beagly911

LeeLee1098 said:


> This was me today:
> 
> Faux wrap Dress from Nordies. Random brand.
> JCrew cardi
> Can't remember where the necklace is from- I think F21
> Nude Patent Decollete


Terrific look, the dress is gorgy!!


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thanks sammix!



Brazucaa said:


> HOT shoes B! Wonderful combo with those skinny jeans! IF one is wearing CLs... one might as well show them to the full, right??
> 
> B
> 
> PS - Have you taken a pic of these in the same pose as the green suede ones? If you did not - now that's a hint!...


 I had to show these beauties off to their fullest!!!  As for the original mod shot of these...check out page 21 of my Collection thread!!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

UAU ...    you are captivating and stunning      :urock:   !!!



d00rvm said:


> After a long summer holiday in lovely Italy, I'm back in sunny Holland.
> Here is the first picture from our hotel suite @ hotel La Posta Vecchia, Italy.
> Wearing my favorite Dolce & Gabbana lace babydoll dress and my bianca CL's
> 
> 
> View attachment 1865523


----------



## LeeLee1098

Christchrist said:


> You look so cute


 


attyxthomas said:


> What a great dress!


 


sammix3 said:


> Pretty!


 


SueGalle said:


> Luscious color combo and of course the Loubi's are simply perfect!





beagly911 said:


> Terrific look, the dress is gorgy!!



Thanks, everyone! The dress had been sitting in my closet all summer with the tags still on! I love pairing the nude shoes with bright colors.


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> Thanks sammix!
> 
> 
> I had to show these beauties off to their fullest!!! As for the original mod shot of these...check out page 21 of my Collection thread!!


 
NOW I did! Beautiful pics, B!

B


----------



## martinaa

LeeLee1098 said:


> This was me today:
> 
> Faux wrap Dress from Nordies. Random brand.
> JCrew cardi
> Can't remember where the necklace is from- I think F21
> Nude Patent Decollete


 
I love your dress!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LeeLee1098 said:


> This was me today:
> 
> Faux wrap Dress from Nordies. Random brand.
> JCrew cardi
> Can't remember where the necklace is from- I think F21
> Nude Patent Decollete


Cute


----------



## Souzie

Sorry for the general shout out but everyone is looking good!!!

Lady Max on their maiden voyage...


----------



## Christchrist

xsouzie said:
			
		

> Sorry for the general shout out but everyone is looking good!!!
> 
> Lady Max on their maiden voyage...



Ok you are smoking! Nice outfit also. Love the shoes


----------



## Souzie

^^ Christchrist!! 
Thanks babe!


----------



## jhs216

xsouzie said:
			
		

> ^^ Christchrist!!
> Thanks babe!



You are gorgeous and those shoes are fantastic.


----------



## soleilbrun

xsouzie said:


> Sorry for the general shout out but everyone is looking good!!!
> 
> Lady Max on their maiden voyage...


 
Jealous . Fantastic shoes too!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

xsouzie said:


> Sorry for the general shout out but everyone is looking good!!!
> 
> Lady Max on their maiden voyage...



Very sexy!! I love your outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> OOTD...casual dinner out with friends
> 
> Jacket: White jean jacket Apt 9
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jeans: Skinny ankle zip Ann Taylor
> CL's: Eel Altadama
> Bag: (sorry forgot to grab it for the pic - got to start remembering the bag too!) Rebecca Minkoff Evergreen Jet Setter



Cute!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

xsouzie said:


> Sorry for the general shout out but everyone is looking good!!!
> 
> Lady Max on their maiden voyage...



Oh, I really love this complete outfit!

These shoes are out of this world babe!! You look like a super model!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

soleilbrun said:


> These are fantastic! Do you mind sharing your boutique info? I am looking for a pair.


My boutique didn't have it so my wonderful SA found a pair in the HK boutique and had them shipped


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

beagly911 said:


> So chic!!





Louboufan said:


> Gorg!





Christchrist said:


> Hot hot hot





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit!





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous outfit. I love the skirt on you it is so pretty.



Thank you guys!! 

Meg, the skirt has been sitting in my closet for almost a year I just didn't know what to wear it with


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

xsouzie said:


> Sorry for the general shout out but everyone is looking good!!!
> 
> Lady Max on their maiden voyage...


Ooo-La-Laaaaa

Wish I can handle strappy shoes... too painful for me.
Congrats!  Maiden Voyage is always so much fun!!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

LeeLee1098 said:


> This was me today:
> 
> Faux wrap Dress from Nordies. Random brand.
> JCrew cardi
> Can't remember where the necklace is from- I think F21
> Nude Patent Decollete



I love how you toned down the colors in the outfit with a pair of simple nude pumps


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Watching polo in my St Jeanne. My friend calls them chocolate chip shoes, haha!


----------



## Christchrist

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Watching polo in my St Jeanne. My friend calls them chocolate chip shoes, haha!



I like.  They do look like chocolate chips. Mmmmm


----------



## martinaa

xsouzie said:


> Sorry for the general shout out but everyone is looking good!!!
> 
> Lady Max on their maiden voyage...



You look absolutely fantastic! Love your shoes!


----------



## LeeLee1098

xsouzie said:
			
		

> Sorry for the general shout out but everyone is looking good!!!
> 
> Lady Max on their maiden voyage...



You look flawless! And the shoes are fab! Rowr!


----------



## Louboufan

xsouzie said:


> Sorry for the general shout out but everyone is looking good!!!
> 
> Lady Max on their maiden voyage...



Beautiful! Love your legs!


----------



## jeninvan

xsouzie said:
			
		

> Sorry for the general shout out but everyone is looking good!!!
> 
> Lady Max on their maiden voyage...



Hot hot hot is all I can say


----------



## etk123

xsouzie said:


> Sorry for the general shout out but everyone is looking good!!!
> 
> Lady Max on their maiden voyage...



Gorgeous! You look like a superhero!!!


----------



## anniethecat

xsouzie said:


> Sorry for the general shout out but everyone is looking good!!!
> 
> Lady Max on their maiden voyage...


 

Fantastic!!!


----------



## beagly911

xsouzie said:


> Sorry for the general shout out but everyone is looking good!!!
> 
> Lady Max on their maiden voyage...


Gorgeous!!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Watching polo in my St Jeanne. My friend calls them chocolate chip shoes, haha!


 Love the whole outfit!!  Beautiful!


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute!


 Thanks Lavender!


----------



## AngieL

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> This was me today:
> 
> Faux wrap Dress from Nordies. Random brand.
> JCrew cardi
> Can't remember where the necklace is from- I think F21
> Nude Patent Decollete



Cuuuute!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Out with some friends for burgers tonight.
Wearing my beloved Bianca 140 Python Roma.
Outfit, just Japanese High Street stuff.

My 2nd son Athos, a Norwegian Forest in the background.  Wanted to join in


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Watching polo in my St Jeanne. My friend calls them chocolate chip shoes, haha!



you look gorgeous love


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

xsouzie said:


> Sorry for the general shout out but everyone is looking good!!!
> 
> Lady Max on their maiden voyage...



amazing! in all honesty, i have never seen anyone look this good in the Lady Max, they suit you very well. What color is your toe polish? I love it!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Out with some friends for burgers tonight.
> Wearing my beloved Bianca 140 Python Roma.
> Outfit, just Japanese High Street stuff.
> 
> My 2nd son Athos, a Norwegian Forest in the background.  Wanted to join in



You are one hot momma! Those shoes look great on you. Nice cat too


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> You are one hot momma! Those shoes look great on you. Nice cat too


I love him!  He is my baby!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Out with some friends for burgers tonight.
> Wearing my beloved Bianca 140 Python Roma.
> Outfit, just Japanese High Street stuff.
> 
> My 2nd son Athos, a Norwegian Forest in the background.  Wanted to join in



You look so cute !


----------



## Souzie

*jhs216*, *soleilbrun*, *lavenderduckiez*, *crispedrosa*, *helenoftroy45*, *martinaa*, *leelee1098*, *louboufan*, *jeninvan*, *etk123*, *anniethecat*, *beagly911* and *lamborghinigirl*...

*lamborghinigirl*: Thanks hun!!!   The polish is Opi "do you lilac it".


----------



## Souzie

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Out with some friends for burgers tonight.
> Wearing my beloved Bianca 140 Python Roma.
> Outfit, just Japanese High Street stuff.
> 
> My 2nd son Athos, a Norwegian Forest in the background.  Wanted to join in



You look great!  Love your shoes!! And Athos is so adorable!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

xsouzie said:


> You look great!  Love your shoes!! And Athos is so adorable!!!!


Thank you!
Love my shoes, love my kitties hahaha!


----------



## Louboufan

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Out with some friends for burgers tonight.
> Wearing my beloved Bianca 140 Python Roma.
> Outfit, just Japanese High Street stuff.
> 
> My 2nd son Athos, a Norwegian Forest in the background.  Wanted to join in



Love!


----------



## beagly911

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Out with some friends for burgers tonight.
> Wearing my beloved Bianca 140 Python Roma.
> Outfit, just Japanese High Street stuff.
> 
> My 2nd son Athos, a Norwegian Forest in the background. Wanted to join in


 Looking great HelenOfTroy!!


----------



## mrl1005

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Out with some friends for burgers tonight.
> Wearing my beloved Bianca 140 Python Roma.
> Outfit, just Japanese High Street stuff.
> 
> My 2nd son Athos, a Norwegian Forest in the background.  Wanted to join in



LOVE the shoes!!! Athos wants to be a TPF member too!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Louboufan said:


> Love!


Thank you LoubouFan!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

beagly911 said:


> Looking great HelenOfTroy!!


Too kind beagly!!!  Thank you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> LOVE the shoes!!! Athos wants to be a TPF member too!


mrl1005 thanks!!!  Amongst all the Pythons I have, this pair's scales are so well intact.  I love em!  Athos only gets to wear his white paws, poor thing!


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Out with some friends for burgers tonight.
> Wearing my beloved Bianca 140 Python Roma.
> Outfit, just Japanese High Street stuff.
> 
> My 2nd son Athos, a Norwegian Forest in the background.  Wanted to join in



OMG!! Now I know why your initials are H.O.T.!!! You are ADORABLE!!


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> OMG!! Now I know why your initials are H.O.T.!!! You are ADORABLE!!



Oh my gosh I just noticed that lol


----------



## annika08

Décolleté jazz pump. AG jeans and F21 top.


----------



## SueGalle

annika08 said:


> View attachment 1871831
> 
> 
> Décolleté jazz pump. AG jeans and F21 top.



Simple and beautiful!!


----------



## annika08

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Simple and beautiful!!



Thanks.  &#9786;
Never thought uploading with iph is a breeze.


----------



## Christchrist

annika08 said:
			
		

> Décolleté jazz pump. AG jeans and F21 top.



Oh that looks good.


----------



## annika08

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh that looks good.



Thank you &#9786;&#9786;


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> OMG!! Now I know why your initials are H.O.T.!!! You are ADORABLE!!


Too kind sue!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh I just noticed that lol


Hahahaha christchrist love you so much!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

annika08 said:


> View attachment 1871831
> 
> 
> Décolleté jazz pump. AG jeans and F21 top.


Love em, love em on you!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

annika08 said:


> thanks.  &#9786;
> never thought uploading with iph is a breeze.


i need an iphone!!!


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Too kind sue!



Arigato! Is that right???


----------



## annika08

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> i need an iphone!!!



&#128516;&#128522;&#9786;Thanks. It's my first time posting using my iph. Maybe it's time for your upgrade on iph5 &#128521;


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> i need an iphone!!!



Girl, you better get they ip5 pronto!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> Arigato! Is that right???


Arigato! = thank you!
Arigato gozaimasu = thank you very much

Soooo
Arigato gozaimasu!!!  Shinyuu (Besties)


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Arigato! = thank you!
> Arigato gozaimasu = thank you very much
> 
> Soooo
> Arigato gozaimasu!!!  Shinyuu (Besties)


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> Girl, you better get they ip5 pronto!!


Yes Maam!!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you look gorgeous love





Christchrist said:


> I like.  They do look like chocolate chips. Mmmmm





beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> Love the whole outfit!!  Beautiful!



Thank you guys! yeah, after she said it, they are looking more and more like choc chips


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Givenchy dress, YSL ring, Hermes clutch. 20th anniversary Unzip Booty 100mm


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Givenchy dress, YSL ring, Hermes clutch. 20th anniversary Unzip Booty 100mm


Love the whole outfit!  The clutch


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Watching polo in my St Jeanne. My friend calls them chocolate chip shoes, haha!



You look gorgeous and I love those yummy shoes


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Out with some friends for burgers tonight.
> Wearing my beloved Bianca 140 Python Roma.
> Outfit, just Japanese High Street stuff.
> 
> My 2nd son Athos, a Norwegian Forest in the background.  Wanted to join in



You and your son are gorgeous. So are your shoes.


----------



## megt10

annika08 said:


> View attachment 1871831
> 
> 
> Décolleté jazz pump. AG jeans and F21 top.



Very chic outfit and it looks perfect on you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Givenchy dress, YSL ring, Hermes clutch. 20th anniversary Unzip Booty 100mm



Love your outfit! And your H Medor clutch is TDF!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

annika08 said:


> View attachment 1871831
> 
> 
> Décolleté jazz pump. AG jeans and F21 top.



Beautiful!


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Givenchy dress, YSL ring, Hermes clutch. 20th anniversary Unzip Booty 100mm



The dress is perfect with the shoes. Are the comfortable? I had this style and found the zipper part cut into my toes.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> You and your son are gorgeous. So are your shoes.


Thank you meg!!!  He is a mischievous one! Manages to open up my closets jumping up on the door knob.  OH NO!!!  My CLs!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hahahaha christchrist love you so much!!!


move to washington!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> move to washington!!!


I wwwwiiiiissssshhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I wwwwiiiiissssshhhhhhh!!!!!!!



you can at least come visit


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> you can at least come visit


Would be so lovely to meet in person sometime!  We should do a CL meet!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Would be so lovely to meet in person sometime!  We should do a CL meet!!!



Ohhhh yes!!!!! Lets do it!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Ohhhh yes!!!!! Lets do it!!!


Where shall we plan to meet???  Need to go shopping together!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Where shall we plan to meet???  Need to go shopping together!!!



Vegas? I hate Vegas but its good shopping. LA? You can see your brother too


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Vegas? I hate Vegas but its good shopping. LA? You can see your brother too


Vegas or Rodeo Drive!!!  Anything in SF???


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> you can at least come visit


 I thought you lived in..............


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Vegas or Rodeo Drive!!!  Anything in SF???



No CL boutique in San Fran. Lots of high end store though. I've never been to a loubi boutique


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Vegas or Rodeo Drive!!!  Anything in SF???



Wait I went into the one at the palazzo for a second


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> No CL boutique in San Fran. Lots of high end store though. I've never been to a loubi boutique


Oh then we definitely have to go!!!  Its a whole new experience.  Wonder which boutique is the best/biggest in the States.


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Oh then we definitely have to go!!!  Its a whole new experience.  Wonder which boutique is the best/biggest in the States.



That's a good question. We need to find out


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> I thought you lived in..............



Let me help you grasshopper.  I live in Washington State


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Let me help you grasshopper. I live in Washington State


 gracias amiga!


----------



## kat99

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Givenchy dress, YSL ring, Hermes clutch. 20th anniversary Unzip Booty 100mm



I love those Bootys and they go perfectly with that clutch, wow!


----------



## kat99

Patent Decolletes -


----------



## AngieL

kat99 said:
			
		

> Patent Decolletes -



So pretty! Where you heading ?


----------



## purse_fanatic

kat99 said:


> Patent Decolletes -



That dress is super cute! Would you mind sharing where you got the dress. Love the decolettes with it!


----------



## Brazucaa

SueGalle said:


> OMG!! Now I know why your initials are H.O.T.!!! You are ADORABLE!!


 
Excellent observation! I had not noticed that before!! And yesss... that girl is H.O.T!!

B


----------



## Brazucaa

kat99 said:


> Patent Decolletes -
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/black-dvf-zarita.jpg


 
Beautiful outfit, excellent composition. Good to see you took the time to use a good camera too. Extremely elegant, with just the right amount of colour - Congratulations, hope you had a good time wearing it (the whole outfit)

B

PS - loved your blog


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ladies, seriously????  You know who you are.
:back2topic:


----------



## kat99

AngieL said:


> So pretty! Where you heading ?



Thanks! To dinner 



purse_fanatic said:


> That dress is super cute! Would you mind sharing where you got the dress. Love the decolettes with it!



It's the DVF Zarita dress  



Brazucaa said:


> Beautiful outfit, excellent composition. Good to see you took the time to use a good camera too. Extremely elegant, with just the right amount of colour - Congratulations, hope you had a good time wearing it (the whole outfit)
> 
> B
> 
> PS - loved your blog



Thanks Brazucaa, my photography is amateur at best so your compliment is very kind. I'm glad you like the blog!


----------



## annika08

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks


----------



## annika08

megt10 said:


> Very chic outfit and it looks perfect on you!


Thank you.


----------



## annika08

Eliza J dress with very prive pumps.


----------



## SueGalle

annika08 said:
			
		

> Eliza J dress with very prive pumps.



AWESOME color combination!!


----------



## Christchrist

annika08 said:
			
		

> Eliza J dress with very prive pumps.



You look so purdy


----------



## sokelly

annika08 said:


> View attachment 1872990
> 
> 
> Eliza J dress with very prive pumps.


 
gorgeous!


----------



## annika08

SueGalle said:
			
		

> AWESOME color combination!!



Thank you. )


----------



## annika08

Christchrist said:
			
		

> You look so purdy



Thank you )


----------



## annika08

sokelly said:
			
		

> gorgeous!



Thank you )


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

annika08 said:
			
		

> Eliza J dress with very prive pumps.



Love the way ur lipstick color matched the red peeping out from under ur toes :0)


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

kat99 said:
			
		

> Patent Decolletes -



Gorgeous! Is the dress Prada?


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Love the whole outfit!  The clutch






			
				kat99 said:
			
		

> I love those Bootys and they go perfectly with that clutch, wow!



Thank you guys! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> The dress is perfect with the shoes. Are the comfortable? I had this style and found the zipper part cut into my toes.



Hi Meg, these are actually one full size bigger but I was so bent on having them that I bought them anyway and had a cobbler put in xtra thick half soles under the front of the shoes. It's prob a blessing cos now the straps are not tight but I can see how they would cut into ur feet if they are the right size :0P


----------



## annika08

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Love the way ur lipstick color matched the red peeping out from under ur toes :0)



Thanks.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kat99 said:


> Patent Decolletes -
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/black-dvf-zarita.jpg


Cute outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

annika08 said:


> View attachment 1872990
> 
> 
> Eliza J dress with very prive pumps.



Very nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Givenchy dress, YSL ring, Hermes clutch. 20th anniversary Unzip Booty 100mm



Sexy heels!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Out with some friends for burgers tonight.
> Wearing my beloved Bianca 140 Python Roma.
> Outfit, just Japanese High Street stuff.
> 
> My 2nd son Athos, a Norwegian Forest in the background.  Wanted to join in



The biancas are super hot!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

annika08 said:


> View attachment 1872990
> 
> 
> Eliza J dress with very prive pumps.



Love this outfit! You look fab!


----------



## LisaMarie24

annika08 said:
			
		

> Eliza J dress with very prive pumps.



You look amazing girly!!


----------



## annika08

LisaMarie24 said:
			
		

> You look amazing girly!!



Thanks! &#128522;


----------



## annika08

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Love this outfit! You look fab!



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

kat99 said:


> Patent Decolletes -
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/black-dvf-zarita.jpg



gorgeous as always Kat!


----------



## Brazucaa

annika08 said:


> View attachment 1872990
> 
> 
> Eliza J dress with very prive pumps.


 
Such beautiful, elegant outfit (not to mention face and body... lol) do deserve a better camera, sorry to say. You look amazing!

B


----------



## stilly

kat99 said:


> Patent Decolletes -
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/black-dvf-zarita.jpg


 
The dress and Decolletes are gorgeous!!!


----------



## beagly911

kat99 said:


> Patent Decolletes -
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/black-dvf-zarita.jpg


Beautiful, the DVF is gorgeous!!



annika08 said:


> View attachment 1872990
> 
> 
> Eliza J dress with very prive pumps.


Oh what a great outfit, love the red tipped VP's!


----------



## wenayer

So the first pic is an iphone pic so it's not that great but the second one is by our photographer, I wore CL Glitter Balota's for my wedding.


----------



## Christchrist

wenayer said:
			
		

> So the first pic is an iphone pic so it's not that great but the second one is by our photographer, I wore CL Glitter Balota's for my wedding.



Awwww you look stunning


----------



## fumi

wenayer said:


> So the first pic is an iphone pic so it's not that great but the second one is by our photographer, I wore CL Glitter Balota's for my wedding.



You look gorgeous!


----------



## dlina03

wenayer said:


> So the first pic is an iphone pic so it's not that great but the second one is by our photographer, I wore CL Glitter Balota's for my wedding.


Simply stunning!


----------



## dbeth

wenayer said:


> So the first pic is an iphone pic so it's not that great but the second one is by our photographer, I wore CL Glitter Balota's for my wedding.



You look stunning! Congratulations! 



kat99 said:


> Patent Decolletes -
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/black-dvf-zarita.jpg



Wow, I love everything about this pic!! You look smashing!!



annika08 said:


> View attachment 1872990
> 
> 
> Eliza J dress with very prive pumps.



Beautiful annika! I love Eliza J dresses.




HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Out with some friends for burgers tonight.
> Wearing my beloved Bianca 140 Python Roma.
> Outfit, just Japanese High Street stuff.
> 
> My 2nd son Athos, a Norwegian Forest in the background.  Wanted to join in



Hotness HelenofTroy!!!   Shoe twins on the Roma Pythons---aren't they just gorgeous?!


----------



## megt10

LeeLee1098 said:


> This was me today:
> 
> Faux wrap Dress from Nordies. Random brand.
> JCrew cardi
> Can't remember where the necklace is from- I think F21
> Nude Patent Decollete


 


xsouzie said:


> Sorry for the general shout out but everyone is looking good!!!
> 
> Lady Max on their maiden voyage...


 


kat99 said:


> Patent Decolletes -
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/black-dvf-zarita.jpg


 Ladies I am sorry for the general shout out but you all look fabulous. Just got back from vacation and I am trying to catch up. Oh and *xsouzie* you have a killer body. I am going to the gym tomorrow. Thanks for inspiring me.


----------



## AEGIS

wenayer said:


> So the first pic is an iphone pic so it's not that great but the second one is by our photographer, I wore CL Glitter Balota's for my wedding.





congrats!!


----------



## annika08

dbeth said:


> You look stunning! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I love everything about this pic!! You look smashing!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful annika! I love Eliza J dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotness HelenofTroy!!!   Shoe twins on the Roma Pythons---aren't they just gorgeous?!





beagly911 said:


> Beautiful, the DVF is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> Oh what a great outfit, love the red tipped VP's!


Thanks guys for the compliments


----------



## annika08

I'm planning on wearing Jimmy Choo Linda in Champagne leather on my wedding next year, but really wanted to find me a nice loubies instead. Today I was able to get the no prive glittering slingback in nude or gold color and compare which one I would keep. I would very much like to hear your inputs on this. And I'm not sure of the size if no prive is  TTS, I'm 7, but all my 7 size cls are padded or heeled to prevent slippage. Thanks.


----------



## megt10

wenayer said:


> So the first pic is an iphone pic so it's not that great but the second one is by our photographer, I wore CL Glitter Balota's for my wedding.


 You look beautiful! Congratulations on your marriage.


----------



## Souzie

megt10 said:


> Ladies I am sorry for the general shout out but you all look fabulous. Just got back from vacation and I am trying to catch up. Oh and *xsouzie* you have a killer body. I am going to the gym tomorrow. Thanks for inspiring me.



Awww...thank you Meg!! Hope you had fun on your vacay!


----------



## megt10

xsouzie said:


> Awww...thank you Meg!! Hope you had fun on your vacay!


 I did. Yesterday I took my dry cleaning to my cleaners and the woman who owns the place told me how healthy I looked and asked if I had been working out. I told her nope just eating a lot while on vacation. Told her it was fat and not muscle that she was seeing but I was on my way to the grocery store to get fruits and vegetables and then to the gym. After seeing your pic I was doubly inspired .


----------



## nillacobain

wenayer said:


> So the first pic is an iphone pic so it's not that great but the second one is by our photographer, I wore CL Glitter Balota's for my wedding.


 
Congratulation! You look amazing!


----------



## nillacobain

kat99 said:


> Patent Decolletes -
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/black-dvf-zarita.jpg


 


annika08 said:


> View attachment 1872990
> 
> 
> Eliza J dress with very prive pumps.


 


IcookIeatIshop said:


> Givenchy dress, YSL ring, Hermes clutch. 20th anniversary Unzip Booty 100mm


 
You all look amazing ladies! I think I need a lace dress in my life!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haven't posted in here in ages!  Wore this outfit a couple of weeks ago.  NL blouse, Sandro skirt, H black and burgundy clic clacs, Chanel black caviar timeless clutch and my black patent VPs!


----------



## fieryfashionist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Out with some friends for burgers tonight.
> Wearing my beloved Bianca 140 Python Roma.
> Outfit, just Japanese High Street stuff.
> 
> My 2nd son Athos, a Norwegian Forest in the background.  Wanted to join in



Love the Biancas on you... they look great with the outfit!




			
				annika08 said:
			
		

> Décolleté jazz pump. AG jeans and F21 top.



I  Decolletes!!  Such a cute outfit!




			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Givenchy dress, YSL ring, Hermes clutch. 20th anniversary Unzip Booty 100mm



You look fab!




			
				kat99 said:
			
		

> Patent Decolletes -



I  that navy Zarita!!   I wore mine last year for my best friend's wedding rehearsal!  You look amazing!




			
				annika08 said:
			
		

> Eliza J dress with very prive pumps.



More lace... loooove! 




			
				wenayer said:
			
		

> So the first pic is an iphone pic so it's not that great but the second one is by our photographer, I wore CL Glitter Balota's for my wedding.



Aww, you look beautiful ... love the Balota's!


----------



## Nolia

fieryfashionist said:


> Haven't posted in here in ages!  Wore this outfit a couple of weeks ago.  NL blouse, Sandro skirt, H black and burgundy clic clacs, Chanel black caviar timeless clutch and my black patent VPs!



How elegant! I love the look!!


----------



## GCGDanielle

fieryfashionist said:


> Haven't posted in here in ages! Wore this outfit a couple of weeks ago. NL blouse, Sandro skirt, H black and burgundy clic clacs, Chanel black caviar timeless clutch and my black patent VPs!


 
Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## 4Elegance

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Haven't posted in here in ages!  Wore this outfit a couple of weeks ago.  NL blouse, Sandro skirt, H black and burgundy clic clacs, Chanel black caviar timeless clutch and my black patent VPs!



Cute love the skirt


----------



## jhs216

fieryfashionist said:


> Haven't posted in here in ages!  Wore this outfit a couple of weeks ago.  NL blouse, Sandro skirt, H black and burgundy clic clacs, Chanel black caviar timeless clutch and my black patent VPs!



You look beautiful!


----------



## beagly911

fieryfashionist said:


> Haven't posted in here in ages! Wore this outfit a couple of weeks ago. NL blouse, Sandro skirt, H black and burgundy clic clacs, Chanel black caviar timeless clutch and my black patent VPs!


Beautiful!  Glad to see you back!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Nolia said:
			
		

> How elegant! I love the look!!



Thank you so much! 




			
				GCGDanielle said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!



Aww, thank you! 




			
				4Elegance said:
			
		

> Cute love the skirt



Thanks!! 




			
				jhs216 said:
			
		

> You look beautiful!



Aww, thank you! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Beautiful!  Glad to see you back!



Thanks so much.   Glad to be back!


----------



## dbeth

fieryfashionist said:


> Haven't posted in here in ages!  Wore this outfit a couple of weeks ago.  NL blouse, Sandro skirt, H black and burgundy clic clacs, Chanel black caviar timeless clutch and my black patent VPs!




Hi Fiery!  You look absolutely stunning! Love the look from head to toe!


----------



## beagly911

OOTD

Shirt: Vince Camuto
Skirt: Halogen
Bag: Evergreen Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter
CL's: Black Calf New Hai


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> OOTD
> 
> Shirt: Vince Camuto
> Skirt: Halogen
> Bag: Evergreen Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter
> CL's: Black Calf New Hai



Way to put it together beagly. Lookin good girl


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Way to put it together beagly. Lookin good girl


 Thank you Christchrist!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

dbeth said:


> You look stunning! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I love everything about this pic!! You look smashing!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful annika! I love Eliza J dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotness HelenofTroy!!!   Shoe twins on the Roma Pythons---aren't they just gorgeous?!


Yes, I love the Roma Pythons!  Shoe twins YAY!
I hemmed and hawwed when my SA recommended them to me, but am I happy that I got them.  One of my most beautiful python pairs!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fieryfashionist said:


> Haven't posted in here in ages!  Wore this outfit a couple of weeks ago.  NL blouse, Sandro skirt, H black and burgundy clic clacs, Chanel black caviar timeless clutch and my black patent VPs!


Oooo I love this entire outfit!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Shirt: Vince Camuto
> Skirt: Halogen
> Bag: Evergreen Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter
> CL's: Black Calf New Hai


Beagly you look so good!  So serene and elegant!


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Haven't posted in here in ages! Wore this outfit a couple of weeks ago. NL blouse, Sandro skirt, H black and burgundy clic clacs, Chanel black caviar timeless clutch and my black patent VPs!


 Fiery you look amazing. I love everything about your outfit.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Shirt: Vince Camuto
> Skirt: Halogen
> Bag: Evergreen Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter
> CL's: Black Calf New Hai


 You look so chic Beagly. I love the skirt.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I finally got to wear my Santa Maria 140 Tresse Zeppa for the first time. I got these right after I hurt my knee so they have just been sitting in my closet waiting to be worn.  The tank is Vince, shorts DVF, shrug Neiman Marcus. I wore the tank during the day and then added the shrug for dinner out.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I finally got to wear my Santa Maria 140 Tresse Zeppa for the first time. I got these right after I hurt my knee so they have just been sitting in my closet waiting to be worn.  The tank is Vince, shorts DVF, shrug Neiman Marcus. I wore the tank during the day and then added the shrug for dinner out.



I love those!! And the color is so versatile


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> I love those!! And the color is so versatile


 Thank you so much. I love them too and I found them comfortable and easy to walk in. I am a fan of shoes that have a buckle on the back to adjust the fit. It is still really hot here and I am going to take advantage and wear them as often as possible.


----------



## wannaprada

I am so behind in this thread so sorry for the general shout-out, but everyone looks great!  Megt, I'm jealous at the fact you're still able to wear shorts this time of year.  I'm wearing a sweater today!    Below, sweater, skirt and belt all JCrew with my studded piggies.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## LeeLee1098

Me today wearing my "Catch Me" booties. So excited to pull these out for the season!!!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> I am so behind in this thread so sorry for the general shout-out, but everyone looks great! Megt, I'm jealous at the fact you're still able to wear shorts this time of year. I'm wearing a sweater today!  Below, sweater, skirt and belt all JCrew with my studded piggies. Have a great day everyone!


 You look gorgeous Wanna. Weather here is forecasted to be a high of 95 so will probably be 100. I can't wait to have to put on a sweater dress.


----------



## megt10

LeeLee1098 said:


> Me today wearing my "Catch Me" booties. So excited to pull these out for the season!!!


 Adorable LeeLee. I can't wait to start wearing my boots and booties.


----------



## wannaprada

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Me today wearing my "Catch Me" booties. So excited to pull these out for the season!!!



Very cute Lee!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> You look gorgeous Wanna. Weather here is forecasted to be a high of 95 so will probably be 100. I can't wait to have to put on a sweater dress.



Thanks Megt! I so love hot weather!


----------



## Souzie

megt10 said:


> I did. Yesterday I took my dry cleaning to my cleaners and the woman who owns the place told me how healthy I looked and asked if I had been working out. I told her nope just eating a lot while on vacation. Told her it was fat and not muscle that she was seeing but I was on my way to the grocery store to get fruits and vegetables and then to the gym. After seeing your pic I was doubly inspired .





megt10 said:


> Yesterday I finally got to wear my Santa Maria 140 Tresse Zeppa for the first time. I got these right after I hurt my knee so they have just been sitting in my closet waiting to be worn.  The tank is Vince, shorts DVF, shrug Neiman Marcus. I wore the tank during the day and then added the shrug for dinner out.



I feel honored to have been an inspiration.  Not like you need it...you look awesome!!  Doesnt look like you have an ounce of fat on you and the shoes look great with that outfit! I'm so glad youre back from vacay.  We miss that beautiful smile of yours!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I finally got to wear my Santa Maria 140 Tresse Zeppa for the first time. I got these right after I hurt my knee so they have just been sitting in my closet waiting to be worn.  The tank is Vince, shorts DVF, shrug Neiman Marcus. I wore the tank during the day and then added the shrug for dinner out.


Looking absolutely fabulous meg!!! 
I am so glad your knee is heeling well!  Way to go girl!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> I am so behind in this thread so sorry for the general shout-out, but everyone looks great!  Megt, I'm jealous at the fact you're still able to wear shorts this time of year.  I'm wearing a sweater today!    Below, sweater, skirt and belt all JCrew with my studded piggies.  Have a great day everyone!


Oh wanna!!!  You are looking fierce!!! HOT!!!


----------



## Souzie

fieryfashionist said:


> Haven't posted in here in ages!  Wore this outfit a couple of weeks ago.  NL blouse, Sandro skirt, H black and burgundy clic clacs, Chanel black caviar timeless clutch and my black patent VPs!



Minal!!!!!!!! Long time, no see!!!!  You look fab babe!!



beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Shirt: Vince Camuto
> Skirt: Halogen
> Bag: Evergreen Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter
> CL's: Black Calf New Hai





LeeLee1098 said:


> Me today wearing my "Catch Me" booties. So excited to pull these out for the season!!!





wannaprada said:


> I am so behind in this thread so sorry for the general shout-out, but everyone looks great!  Megt, I'm jealous at the fact you're still able to wear shorts this time of year.  I'm wearing a sweater today!    Below, sweater, skirt and belt all JCrew with my studded piggies.  Have a great day everyone!



You all look great!!  Such stylish ladies in the CL forum!!!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I finally got to wear my Santa Maria 140 Tresse Zeppa for the first time. I got these right after I hurt my knee so they have just been sitting in my closet waiting to be worn.  The tank is Vince, shorts DVF, shrug Neiman Marcus. I wore the tank during the day and then added the shrug for dinner out.



Friggin love me some Meg. You are just adorable. Great outfit


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I am so behind in this thread so sorry for the general shout-out, but everyone looks great!  Megt, I'm jealous at the fact you're still able to wear shorts this time of year.  I'm wearing a sweater today!    Below, sweater, skirt and belt all JCrew with my studded piggies.  Have a great day everyone!



Gurl! You are smokin.  Oh my gosh. I want to hang out with you and shop lol


----------



## Christchrist

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Me today wearing my "Catch Me" booties. So excited to pull these out for the season!!!



That's a great outfit with those booties. Looking good


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I finally got to wear my Santa Maria 140 Tresse Zeppa for the first time. I got these right after I hurt my knee so they have just been sitting in my closet waiting to be worn.  The tank is Vince, shorts DVF, shrug Neiman Marcus. I wore the tank during the day and then added the shrug for dinner out.



I love your outfit! You look hot


----------



## martinaa

wannaprada said:


> I am so behind in this thread so sorry for the general shout-out, but everyone looks great!  Megt, I'm jealous at the fact you're still able to wear shorts this time of year.  I'm wearing a sweater today!    Below, sweater, skirt and belt all JCrew with my studded piggies.  Have a great day everyone!



Wow! The color of the dress is great and these shoes...


----------



## wannaprada

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oh wanna!!! You are looking fierce!!! HOT!!!


 
Don't make me blush Helen!    Thanks sweetie!





xsouzie said:


> Minal!!!!!!!! Long time, no see!!!! You look fab babe!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all look great!! Such stylish ladies in the CL forum!!!


 
Awww thanks!



Christchrist said:


> Gurl! You are smokin. Oh my gosh. I want to hang out with you and shop lol


 Why thank you!  



martinaa said:


> Wow! The color of the dress is great and these shoes...


 
They are my favorite, I must say!


----------



## Dukeprincess

wannaprada said:


> I am so behind in this thread so sorry for the general shout-out, but everyone looks great!  Megt, I'm jealous at the fact you're still able to wear shorts this time of year.  I'm wearing a sweater today!    Below, sweater, skirt and belt all JCrew with my studded piggies.  Have a great day everyone!



You always look amazing.  So glad you don't work in my office!


----------



## bagfashionista

CL New Declics


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bagfashionista said:


> CL New Declics


Love the outfit.  Sooo sophisticated!!!


----------



## Christchrist

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> CL New Declics



You look like a model. I love the whole pic. Shoes, outfit and room


----------



## fieryfashionist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Hi Fiery!  You look absolutely stunning! Love the look from head to toe!



Aww, thanks so much, girl! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> OOTD
> 
> Shirt: Vince Camuto
> Skirt: Halogen
> Bag: Evergreen Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter
> CL's: Black Calf New Hai



You look so chic!! 




			
				HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Oooo I love this entire outfit!!!



Aww, thank you! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Fiery you look amazing. I love everything about your outfit.



You're so sweet, Meg... thank you! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I finally got to wear my Santa Maria 140 Tresse Zeppa for the first time. I got these right after I hurt my knee so they have just been sitting in my closet waiting to be worn.  The tank is Vince, shorts DVF, shrug Neiman Marcus. I wore the tank during the day and then added the shrug for dinner out.



Love this outfit ... such a fun print on your shorts and I love me so orange!  The wedges are so cool... glad you were able to wear 'em! 




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> I am so behind in this thread so sorry for the general shout-out, but everyone looks great!  Megt, I'm jealous at the fact you're still able to wear shorts this time of year.  I'm wearing a sweater today!    Below, sweater, skirt and belt all JCrew with my studded piggies.  Have a great day everyone!



I love that shade of blue and those piggies are FIERCE... lookin head to toe fab!! 




			
				LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Me today wearing my "Catch Me" booties. So excited to pull these out for the season!!!



You make me wanna break out my booties!   So cute!! 




			
				xsouzie said:
			
		

> Minal!!!!!!!! Long time, no see!!!!  You look fab babe!!
> 
> You all look great!!  Such stylish ladies in the CL forum!!!



Hey girl!!   Thanks so much!   I scrolled back and saw how insanely hot you look ... def inspired me to go a lil harder at the gym today! 




			
				bagfashionista said:
			
		

> CL New Declics



Love the outfit!!!


----------



## LisaMarie24

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I am so behind in this thread so sorry for the general shout-out, but everyone looks great!  Megt, I'm jealous at the fact you're still able to wear shorts this time of year.  I'm wearing a sweater today!    Below, sweater, skirt and belt all JCrew with my studded piggies.  Have a great day everyone!



Your outfit looks great Wanna!!!


----------



## mizcolon73

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I finally got to wear my Santa Maria 140 Tresse Zeppa for the first time. I got these right after I hurt my knee so they have just been sitting in my closet waiting to be worn.  The tank is Vince, shorts DVF, shrug Neiman Marcus. I wore the tank during the day and then added the shrug for dinner out.


 

YAY shoe twins!!!

LOVE the outfit!!


----------



## mizcolon73

wannaprada said:


> I am so behind in this thread so sorry for the general shout-out, but everyone looks great! Megt, I'm jealous at the fact you're still able to wear shorts this time of year. I'm wearing a sweater today!  Below, sweater, skirt and belt all JCrew with my studded piggies. Have a great day everyone!


 
OUT FREAKING STANDING outfit!!! The shoes take it to a whole nother level!!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> CL New Declics



Nice dress! Love the uneven hem and your pose got attitude! ;0)


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I finally got to wear my Santa Maria 140 Tresse Zeppa for the first time. I got these right after I hurt my knee so they have just been sitting in my closet waiting to be worn.  The tank is Vince, shorts DVF, shrug Neiman Marcus. I wore the tank during the day and then added the shrug for dinner out.


I love this print from DVF Meg. So pretty! And awesome wedges, I tried on the santa maria but my feet looked to wide in them. You look fab in them!



wannaprada said:


> I am so behind in this thread so sorry for the general shout-out, but everyone looks great!  Megt, I'm jealous at the fact you're still able to wear shorts this time of year.  I'm wearing a sweater today!    Below, sweater, skirt and belt all JCrew with my studded piggies.  Have a great day everyone!



Looking hot Wanna! And I love your necklace, gives the outfit a nice pop along with the spiked piggies!



LeeLee1098 said:


> Me today wearing my "Catch Me" booties. So excited to pull these out for the season!!!



You look so cute!! Love your dress!



beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Shirt: Vince Camuto
> Skirt: Halogen
> Bag: Evergreen Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter
> CL's: Black Calf New Hai



Very nice Beagley! And I love the color of your RM bag!


----------



## beagly911

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Beagly you look so good! So serene and elegant!


 Thanks HelenOfTroy, 


megt10 said:


> You look so chic Beagly. I love the skirt.


Thank you meg... when I saw the skirt I knew I had to have it!!  I love houndstooth and red and black is terrific!!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> I love this print from DVF Meg. So pretty! And awesome wedges, I tried on the santa maria but my feet looked to wide in them. You look fab in them!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking hot Wanna! And I love your necklace, gives the outfit a nice pop along with the spiked piggies!
> 
> 
> 
> You look so cute!! Love your dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Beagley! And I love the color of your RM bag!


 Thanks dbeth!!  Different RM tomorrow so check back...hehe


----------



## hellokatiegirl

bagfashionista said:


> CL New Declics



Love this dress and your new declics!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I finally got to wear my Santa Maria 140 Tresse Zeppa for the first time. I got these right after I hurt my knee so they have just been sitting in my closet waiting to be worn.  The tank is Vince, shorts DVF, shrug Neiman Marcus. I wore the tank during the day and then added the shrug for dinner out.



The DVF shorts are really cute! I love the pattern. Perfect with your Tresse Zeppas.




wannaprada said:


> I am so behind in this thread so sorry for the general shout-out, but everyone looks great!  Megt, I'm jealous at the fact you're still able to wear shorts this time of year.  I'm wearing a sweater today!    Below, sweater, skirt and belt all JCrew with my studded piggies.  Have a great day everyone!



Great ensemble! Gorgeous Pigalles!



LeeLee1098 said:


> Me today wearing my "Catch Me" booties. So excited to pull these out for the season!!!



Great outfit! I love the entire look!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bagfashionista said:


> CL New Declics



Beautiful! I love your coat!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I finally got to wear my Santa Maria 140 Tresse Zeppa for the first time. I got these right after I hurt my knee so they have just been sitting in my closet waiting to be worn.  The tank is Vince, shorts DVF, shrug Neiman Marcus. I wore the tank during the day and then added the shrug for dinner out.



Dear Meg, you are so beautiful


----------



## megt10

xsouzie said:


> I feel honored to have been an inspiration. Not like you need it...you look awesome!! Doesnt look like you have an ounce of fat on you and the shoes look great with that outfit! I'm so glad youre back from vacay. We miss that beautiful smile of yours!!!


 Thank you so much xsouzie, you are very sweet. I gained about 10 lbs this summer with the vacations we took. I am lucky that when I gain weight I gain it all over so it isn't overly noticable. Now with Fall coming I need to get back in shape if I want to wear my jeans and looking at your fit and fabulous figure I am truly inspired .


HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Looking absolutely fabulous meg!!!
> I am so glad your knee is heeling well! Way to go girl!!!


 Thanks Helen. I am so happy to be able to wear my heels again.


Christchrist said:


> Friggin love me some Meg. You are just adorable. Great outfit


 Thanks CC. You are so kind.


martinaa said:


> I love your outfit! You look hot


 Aww, that is so nice of you to say. Thanks so much Martinaa.


fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, thanks so much, girl!
> 
> 
> 
> You look so chic!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You're so sweet, Meg... thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this outfit ... such a fun print on your shorts and I love me so orange!  The wedges are so cool... glad you were able to wear 'em!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that shade of blue and those piggies are FIERCE... lookin head to toe fab!!
> 
> 
> 
> You make me wanna break out my booties!  So cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey girl!!  Thanks so much!  I scrolled back and saw how insanely hot you look ... def inspired me to go a lil harder at the gym today! *
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfit!!!


 Thanks Fiery, I know what you mean about *xsouzie *being our new gym inspiration. Of course at 50 I won't be able to get that look but I can certainly do better .


mizcolon73 said:


> YAY shoe twins!!!
> 
> LOVE the outfit!!


 
Thank you, don't you just love these shoes.


dbeth said:


> I love this print from DVF Meg. So pretty! And awesome wedges, I tried on the santa maria but my feet looked to wide in them. You look fab in them!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking hot Wanna! And I love your necklace, gives the outfit a nice pop along with the spiked piggies!
> 
> 
> 
> You look so cute!! Love your dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Beagley! And I love the color of your RM bag!


 Thanks so much Beth. I really love these wedges.


hellokatiegirl said:


> Love this dress and your new declics!
> 
> 
> 
> The DVF shorts are really cute! I love the pattern. Perfect with your Tresse Zeppas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great ensemble! Gorgeous Pigalles!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit! I love the entire look!


 Thank you so much. I got the shorts to go with the shoes I thought it would be a perfect summertime look.


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Dear Meg, you are so beautiful


 Aww, you are so sweet Rosa. Thank you so much for your kind comment.


----------



## megt10

bagfashionista said:


> CL New Declics


 Gorgeous what more needs to be said!


----------



## wannaprada

Dukeprincess said:


> You always look amazing. So glad you don't work in my office!


 
 Thanks Duke!  



bagfashionista said:


> CL New Declics


 
I love your dress!



fieryfashionist said:


> I love that shade of blue and those piggies are FIERCE... lookin head to toe fab!!


 
Thanks Fiery! I wear those piggies every chance I get! 




LisaMarie24 said:


> Your outfit looks great Wanna!!!


 
Thanks so much Lisa!  Gotta love J Crew!



mizcolon73 said:


> OUT FREAKING STANDING outfit!!! The shoes take it to a whole nother level!!!


 Thanks Miz! Those shoes can make sweatpants look good! 



dbeth said:


> Looking hot Wanna! And I love your necklace, gives the outfit a nice pop along with the spiked piggies!


Thanks dbeth!  I got that necklace at some random accessory store last time I was in NYC for $30! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> Love this dress and your new declics!
> 
> 
> 
> The DVF shorts are really cute! I love the pattern. Perfect with your Tresse Zeppas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great ensemble! Gorgeous Pigalles!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit! I love the entire look!


 
Thank you HelloKatiegirl!


----------



## bagfashionista

thank you *HelenOfTroy45, Christchrist, fieryfashionist, IcookIeatIshop, hellokatiegirl, CRISPEDROSA, megt10, wannaprada! *



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Nice dress! Love the uneven hem and *your pose got attitude!* ;0)



This made me laugh out loud...what can i say, i like to rock it sometimes!


----------



## mizcolon73

bagfashionista said:


> CL New Declics


 

This whole look is so stunning....


----------



## justpeachy4397

I haven't been around in a while, but I'm back! The CL's took a little break this summer


----------



## Christchrist

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> I haven't been around in a while, but I'm back! The CL's took a little break this summer



You look fabulous. Love your outfit and those shoes


----------



## fumi

justpeachy4397 said:


> I haven't been around in a while, but I'm back! The CL's took a little break this summer



You look awesome. What a pretty dress


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> I am so behind in this thread so sorry for the general shout-out, but everyone looks great!  Megt, I'm jealous at the fact you're still able to wear shorts this time of year.  I'm wearing a sweater today!    Below, sweater, skirt and belt all JCrew with my studded piggies.  Have a great day everyone!



You look fantastic! I'm so jealous you can wear studded pigalles to work


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> I haven't been around in a while, but I'm back! The CL's took a little break this summer



Simply stunning!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Museum day, in Massimo Dutti dress, SM clutch, necklace from Korea, Hermes cuff and Delico 85


----------



## wannaprada

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> I haven't been around in a while, but I'm back! The CL's took a little break this summer


Perfection! I love everything about this outfit!




			
				fumi said:
			
		

> You look fantastic! I'm so jealous you can wear studded pigalles to work


Thanks Fumi! I tend to push the envelope when it comes to the shoes I wear to work! People at work, though, absolutely love these! My supervisor asked if she could touch them when I first wore them, she was so in awe of them! Lol!




			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Museum day, in Massimo Dutti dress, SM clutch, necklace from Korea, Hermes cuff and Delico 85


Beautiful!


----------



## megt10

justpeachy4397 said:


> I haven't been around in a while, but I'm back! The CL's took a little break this summer


 Wow, you look fantastic! I love everything about your outfit!


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Museum day, in Massimo Dutti dress, SM clutch, necklace from Korea, Hermes cuff and Delico 85


 Stunning! Your outfits are perfection.


----------



## DebbiNC

justpeachy4397 said:


> I haven't been around in a while, but I'm back! The CL's took a little break this summer


Very classy! Love the dress!


----------



## JessieG

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks Duke!
> 
> I love your dress!
> 
> Thanks Fiery! I wear those piggies every chance I get!
> 
> Thanks so much Lisa!  Gotta love J Crew!
> 
> Thanks Miz! Those shoes can make sweatpants look good!
> 
> Thanks dbeth!  I got that necklace at some random accessory store last time I was in NYC for $30!
> 
> Thank you HelloKatiegirl!



Hey...are you wearing 100's or 120's in this pic?? Looks like 120's but wanted to check. Love the outfit esp the shoes!!!


----------



## etk123

Mater Claudes for afternoon at the casino


----------



## Christchrist

etk123 said:
			
		

> Mater Claudes for afternoon at the casino



That looks cute. Those are a great color.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

wannaprada said:


> Perfection! I love everything about this outfit!
> 
> 
> Thanks Fumi! I tend to push the envelope when it comes to the shoes I wear to work! People at work, though, absolutely love these! My supervisor asked if she could touch them when I first wore them, she was so in awe of them! Lol!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!





megt10 said:


> Stunning! Your outfits are perfection.



Thank you guys!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

etk123 said:


> Mater Claudes for afternoon at the casino



You look great! And you have such nice slim feet!


----------



## stilly

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Museum day, in Massimo Dutti dress, SM clutch, necklace from Korea, Hermes cuff and Delico 85


 
So cute!!!


----------



## stilly

justpeachy4397 said:


> I haven't been around in a while, but I'm back! The CL's took a little break this summer


 
Love the outfit!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> I am so behind in this thread so sorry for the general shout-out, but everyone looks great! Megt, I'm jealous at the fact you're still able to wear shorts this time of year. I'm wearing a sweater today!  Below, sweater, skirt and belt all JCrew with my studded piggies. Have a great day everyone!


 
I love the outfit *wannaprada*!!!
Gorgeous piggies!!!


----------



## wannaprada

JessieG said:
			
		

> Hey...are you wearing 100's or 120's in this pic?? Looks like 120's but wanted to check. Love the outfit esp the shoes!!!


Thanks Jessie! They are the 120's.




			
				etk123 said:
			
		

> Mater Claudes for afternoon at the casino


Very cute outfit for the casino. Hope you won big!




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> I love the outfit wannaprada!!!
> Gorgeous piggies!!!



Thanks Stilly! I see why you love the piggies so much! Now that I've finally discovered my piggie size, I can't wait to get another pair!


----------



## megt10

etk123 said:


> Mater Claudes for afternoon at the casino


 Love these shoes they are perfect with your skintone.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my MBB out to lunch. The dress is Edun and the bag is my new Chanel Hobo that I bought while on vacation.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my MBB out to lunch. The dress is Edun and the bag is my new Chanel Hobo that I bought while on vacation.



Absolutely love this outfit! And that Chanel bag! OMG! I so need to stop buying shoes and get me one!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my MBB out to lunch. The dress is Edun and the bag is my new Chanel Hobo that I bought while on vacation.



ooh meg this is one of my favorites you have ever posted!! that dress is perfection on you


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my MBB out to lunch. The dress is Edun and the bag is my new Chanel Hobo that I bought while on vacation.



Meg. You look delish I love this whole look


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Absolutely love this outfit! And that Chanel bag! OMG! I so need to stop buying shoes and get me one!


 Thank you Wanna. I just loved it when I saw the bag. It has a zipper at the bottom so that it can expand and carry a lot of stuff. When it is zipped it lays flat against the body and is so comfortable to carry. Yesterday was the first time I took her out.


LamborghiniGirl said:


> ooh meg this is one of my favorites you have ever posted!! that dress is perfection on you


 Thank you so much LG! I love the dress too and it was perfect for our still 103 degree temps. I was going to wear it to shul last night but sat in something at lunch. I was so bummed.


----------



## megt10

Last nights shul outfit. I wore my 123 Gladiator sandals. The dress is Roberto Cavalli. I bought it yesterday at the Designer sale at LC NM. Had to change into it before leaving the store. The dress is cool because it has a lining that you can flip up to make a cami or leave it down for more revealing look. So there was a dinner look and a shul look. I flipped the cami up and added the Vince Camuto shrug for shul.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Meg. You look delish I love this whole look


 Thanks so much CC!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last nights shul outfit. I wore my 123 Gladiator sandals. The dress is Roberto Cavalli. I bought it yesterday at the Designer sale at LC NM. Had to change into it before leaving the store. The dress is cool because it has a lining that you can flip up to make a cami or leave it down for more revealing look. So there was a dinner look and a shul look. I flipped the cami up and added the Vince Camuto shrug for shul.



Meg I am running out of words to describe your fabulous Ensembles. Man you look fierce


----------



## jhs216

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my MBB out to lunch. The dress is Edun and the bag is my new Chanel Hobo that I bought while on vacation.



Gorgeous look.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Meg I am running out of words to describe your fabulous Ensembles. Man you look fierce


 You are so very kind CC. Thank you again.


jhs216 said:


> Gorgeous look.


 Thank you so much.


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last nights shul outfit. I wore my 123 Gladiator sandals. The dress is Roberto Cavalli. I bought it yesterday at the Designer sale at LC NM. Had to change into it before leaving the store. The dress is cool because it has a lining that you can flip up to make a cami or leave it down for more revealing look. So there was a dinner look and a shul look. I flipped the cami up and added the Vince Camuto shrug for shul.



Meg! You look soooo stunning! 
AND HOT!!!!
I bet your hubby is very happy with such a stylish and sexy wife
I showed these pictures to my boyfriend and he said the same


----------



## kittenslingerie

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my MBB out to lunch. The dress is Edun and the bag is my new Chanel Hobo that I bought while on vacation.



These shoes look the best on you of any I've seen. They are adorable on you!


----------



## mizcolon73

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my MBB out to lunch. The dress is Edun and the bag is my new Chanel Hobo that I bought while on vacation.



This whole outfit is beyond words... The dress, the shoes and that gorgeous Chanel bag is OUT FREAKING STANDING!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last nights shul outfit. I wore my 123 Gladiator sandals. The dress is Roberto Cavalli. I bought it yesterday at the Designer sale at LC NM. Had to change into it before leaving the store. The dress is cool because it has a lining that you can flip up to make a cami or leave it down for more revealing look. So there was a dinner look and a shul look. I flipped the cami up and added the Vince Camuto shrug for shul.



You look great in this dress and the color of that shrug goes so well with it, and of course those are the sexiest gladiators I've seen. Bravo!


----------



## attyxthomas

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my MBB out to lunch. The dress is Edun and the bag is my new Chanel Hobo that I bought while on vacation.



I absolutely love your MBB. This is my HG shoes and seeing you wear it solidifies it a bit more that I will buy it one day


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

justpeachy4397 said:


> I haven't been around in a while, but I'm back! The CL's took a little break this summer


So pretty!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Museum day, in Massimo Dutti dress, SM clutch, necklace from Korea, Hermes cuff and Delico 85


So feminine and pretty!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my MBB out to lunch. The dress is Edun and the bag is my new Chanel Hobo that I bought while on vacation.


HOT


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Last nights shul outfit. I wore my 123 Gladiator sandals. The dress is Roberto Cavalli. I bought it yesterday at the Designer sale at LC NM. Had to change into it before leaving the store. The dress is cool because it has a lining that you can flip up to make a cami or leave it down for more revealing look. So there was a dinner look and a shul look. I flipped the cami up and added the Vince Camuto shrug for shul.


Ahhh meg, I wish I had your fashion sense!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> yesterday i wore my mbb out to lunch. The dress is edun and the bag is my new chanel hobo that i bought while on vacation.



love!!!!


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my MBB out to lunch. The dress is Edun and the bag is my new Chanel Hobo that I bought while on vacation.



Meg you have such great style!! Love the shoes! Love the bag! It's all gorgeous!!


----------



## Brazucaa

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Museum day, in Massimo Dutti dress, SM clutch, necklace from Korea, Hermes cuff and Delico 85


 
Wonderfully feminine, sexy outfit. THAT dress, O M G!! And those shoes are TDF - nicely complemented by a perfect pedicure. Congratulations

B


----------



## Brazucaa

justpeachy4397 said:


> I haven't been around in a while, but I'm back! The CL's took a little break this summer


 
Beautiful outfit - literally, from head to toe. And that smile does pull it all together. Keep it up, OK?

B


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my MBB out to lunch. The dress is Edun and the bag is my new Chanel Hobo that I bought while on vacation.


 
Lovely dress, Meg - so beautifully unusual. Glad that knee is holding up!

B


----------



## Brazucaa

wannaprada said:


> I am so behind in this thread so sorry for the general shout-out, but everyone looks great! Megt, I'm jealous at the fact you're still able to wear shorts this time of year. I'm wearing a sweater today!  Below, sweater, skirt and belt all JCrew with my studded piggies. Have a great day everyone!


 
You look HOT, girl! Congratulations

B


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I finally got to wear my Santa Maria 140 Tresse Zeppa for the first time. I got these right after I hurt my knee so they have just been sitting in my closet waiting to be worn.  The tank is Vince, shorts DVF, shrug Neiman Marcus. I wore the tank during the day and then added the shrug for dinner out.


 
Now that YOUR knee is fixed... you want to break the neck(s)?? GUYS necks, I mean!

Those sandals are amazing! And the rest of the outfit is ANYTHING but shabby!

Congratulations Meg - simple (till your ankles... lol), yet stylish.

B


----------



## wannaprada

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> You look HOT, girl! Congratulations
> 
> B



Thanks B!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Last nights shul outfit. I wore my 123 Gladiator sandals. The dress is Roberto Cavalli. I bought it yesterday at the Designer sale at LC NM. Had to change into it before leaving the store. The dress is cool because it has a lining that you can flip up to make a cami or leave it down for more revealing look. So there was a dinner look and a shul look. I flipped the cami up and added the Vince Camuto shrug for shul.





megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my MBB out to lunch. The dress is Edun and the bag is my new Chanel Hobo that I bought while on vacation.



Perfect, fabulous, gorgeous, classic, elegant, fun.....and on and on and on....


----------



## pavilion

Bad picture, but I wore my Vampanas to dinner last night.


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my MBB out to lunch. The dress is Edun and the bag is my new Chanel Hobo that I bought while on vacation.



The dress look so good on you and I love your MBB´s! And this bag...


----------



## Christchrist

pavilion said:
			
		

> Bad picture, but I wore my Vampanas to dinner last night.



Lol that looks cute.  You look good. Love the shoes


----------



## jeninvan

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my MBB out to lunch. The dress is Edun and the bag is my new Chanel Hobo that I bought while on vacation.



Loving the whole outfit you look great


----------



## justpeachy4397

Brazucaa said:


> Beautiful outfit - literally, from head to toe. And that smile does pull it all together. Keep it up, OK?
> 
> B



Thanks so much for your sweet message!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my MBB out to lunch. The dress is Edun and the bag is my new Chanel Hobo that I bought while on vacation.



You look lovely!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my MBB out to lunch. The dress is Edun and the bag is my new Chanel Hobo that I bought while on vacation.


Oh love the Chanel!  You look terrific meg!



megt10 said:


> Last nights shul outfit. I wore my 123 Gladiator sandals. The dress is Roberto Cavalli. I bought it yesterday at the Designer sale at LC NM. Had to change into it before leaving the store. The dress is cool because it has a lining that you can flip up to make a cami or leave it down for more revealing look. So there was a dinner look and a shul look. I flipped the cami up and added the Vince Camuto shrug for shul.


 The dress is fabulous but the 123's are perfection!  I'm so sorry I passed on them in the "seafoam"green!


----------



## beagly911

pavilion said:


> Bad picture, but I wore my Vampanas to dinner last night.


 You look beautiful!


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Ahhh meg, I wish I had your fashion sense!


 


sammix3 said:


> love!!!!


 


mrl1005 said:


> Meg you have such great style!! Love the shoes! Love the bag! It's all gorgeous!!


 


Brazucaa said:


> Lovely dress, Meg - so beautifully unusual. Glad that knee is holding up!
> 
> B


 


Brazucaa said:


> Now that YOUR knee is fixed... you want to break the neck(s)?? GUYS necks, I mean!
> 
> Those sandals are amazing! And the rest of the outfit is ANYTHING but shabby!
> 
> Congratulations Meg - simple (till your ankles... lol), yet stylish.
> 
> B


 


cts900 said:


> Perfect, fabulous, gorgeous, classic, elegant, fun.....and on and on and on....


 


martinaa said:


> The dress look so good on you and I love your MBB´s! And this bag...


 


jeninvan said:


> Loving the whole outfit you look great


 


ShoobieDoobie said:


> You look lovely!


 


beagly911 said:


> Oh love the Chanel! You look terrific meg!
> 
> 
> The dress is fabulous but the 123's are perfection! I'm so sorry I passed on them in the "seafoam"green!


Wow, ladies thank you so much for all of your kind words.


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Meg! You look soooo stunning!
> AND HOT!!!!
> I bet your hubby is very happy with such a stylish and sexy wife
> I showed these pictures to my boyfriend and he said the same


 Thank you so much for the very nice comments. Thank your boyfriend too that was super sweet of him to say.


----------



## megt10

Ladies I am sorry if I missed thanking any one of you for your sweet comments. I really do appreciate your kind words.


----------



## megt10

pavilion said:


> Bad picture, but I wore my Vampanas to dinner last night.


 Gorgeous shoes and outfit.


----------



## megt10

Last night I we went to our local dinner theatre. I wore my Josefa's which are my all time favorite shoes. The dress is Laundry and the belt is Hermes in black croc.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night I we went to our local dinner theatre. I wore my Josefa's which are my all time favorite shoes. The dress is Laundry and the belt is Hermes in black croc.



Oh lawd you look great. Adore the shoes and getup


----------



## dlina03

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my MBB out to lunch. The dress is Edun and the bag is my new Chanel Hobo that I bought while on vacation.


 
Fabulousness!!!


----------



## dlina03

wannaprada said:


> I am so behind in this thread so sorry for the general shout-out, but everyone looks great! Megt, I'm jealous at the fact you're still able to wear shorts this time of year. I'm wearing a sweater today!  Below, sweater, skirt and belt all JCrew with my studded piggies. Have a great day everyone!
> 
> So loving everything about your look!


----------



## dlina03

pavilion said:


> Bad picture, but I wore my Vampanas to dinner last night.


 
Elegant! I like it!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

megt10 said:


> Ladies I am sorry if I missed thanking any one of you for your sweet comments. I really do appreciate your kind words.



Awww Meg you're such a sweetie


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Out to the casino on Sat night with my Jennys
(Please excuse the messy bedroom!)


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Out to the casino on Sat night with my Jennys
> (Please excuse the messy bedroom!)



Very cute outfit. I like everything. Hope you won


----------



## fumi

pavilion said:


> Bad picture, but I wore my Vampanas to dinner last night.



The shoes are so sexy!


----------



## fumi

hermosa_vogue said:


> Out to the casino on Sat night with my Jennys
> (Please excuse the messy bedroom!)
> 
> View attachment 1885318



I love Jennys. They look great on you!


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> Last night I we went to our local dinner theatre. I wore my Josefa's which are my all time favorite shoes. The dress is Laundry and the belt is Hermes in black croc.



What fun shoes!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Brazucaa said:


> Wonderfully feminine, sexy outfit. THAT dress, O M G!! And those shoes are TDF - nicely complemented by a perfect pedicure. Congratulations
> 
> B





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> So feminine and pretty!





wannaprada said:


> Perfection! I love everything about this outfit!
> 
> 
> Thanks Fumi! I tend to push the envelope when it comes to the shoes I wear to work! People at work, though, absolutely love these! My supervisor asked if she could touch them when I first wore them, she was so in awe of them! Lol!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!





megt10 said:


> Stunning! Your outfits are perfection.



Thank you all! I seldom wear such girly dress together with girly shoes, but it's fun once in a while


----------



## wannaprada

pavilion said:
			
		

> Bad picture, but I wore my Vampanas to dinner last night.


Nice outfit!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night I we went to our local dinner theatre. I wore my Josefa's which are my all time favorite shoes. The dress is Laundry and the belt is Hermes in black croc.


Lovely as always!




			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Out to the casino on Sat night with my Jennys
> (Please excuse the messy bedroom!)



Very nice!


----------



## hunniesochic

hermosa_vogue said:


> Out to the casino on Sat night with my Jennys
> (Please excuse the messy bedroom!)
> 
> View attachment 1885318


Love the color of the shoes.


----------



## hunniesochic

megt10 said:


> Last night I we went to our local dinner theatre. I wore my Josefa's which are my all time favorite shoes. The dress is Laundry and the belt is Hermes in black croc.


Love the shoes!!! The gold and black are perfect together.


----------



## hunniesochic

pavilion said:


> Bad picture, but I wore my Vampanas to dinner last night.


Beautiful shoes.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Last night I we went to our local dinner theatre. I wore my Josefa's which are my all time favorite shoes. The dress is Laundry and the belt is Hermes in black croc.


 Lovely as usual meg, so quick question....how soon into the CL addiction did you get you Josefa's??  They are beautiful, but I love the combination of metallic and suede!!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Oh lawd you look great. Adore the shoes and getup


 Thank you so much CC.


dlina03 said:


> Fabulousness!!!


 Thanks so much Dlina.


dlina03 said:


> wannaprada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so behind in this thread so sorry for the general shout-out, but everyone looks great! Megt, I'm jealous at the fact you're still able to wear shorts this time of year. I'm wearing a sweater today!  Below, sweater, skirt and belt all JCrew with my studded piggies. Have a great day everyone!
> 
> So loving everything about your look!
> 
> 
> 
> Dlina, I can't wait for cooler weather. It was over 100 again yesterday. I am dying to be able to wear some of my new boots.
> 
> 
> fumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What fun shoes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Fumi. They are the most comfortable pair of heels that I own and so easy to walk in.
> 
> 
> wannaprada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice outfit!
> 
> 
> Lovely as always!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Wanna.
> 
> 
> hunniesochic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shoes!!! The gold and black are perfect together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hunnie. I also have them in Maroon and gold.
> 
> 
> beagly911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely as usual meg, so quick question....how soon into the CL addiction did you get you Josefa's?? They are beautiful, but I love the combination of metallic and suede!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Beagly, I think I found these shoes shortly after my addiction started. I think they may have been a season old then too. I love them so much that if I could find another pair I would buy them for when these are worn out.
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Out to the casino on Sat night with my Jennys
> (Please excuse the messy bedroom!)
> 
> View attachment 1885318


 Love the shoes and your dress looks so pretty.


----------



## Christchrist

What outfit would you wear with a pigalle 120 denim spike?


----------



## wannaprada

Here I am wearing my new-to-me LPs with a JCREW skirt & sweater and Brooks Brothers button-up.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Here I am wearing my new-to-me LPs with a JCREW skirt & sweater and Brooks Brothers button-up.



That's a great color on you. Love the LP


----------



## heiress-ox

wannaprada said:


> Here I am wearing my new-to-me LPs with a JCREW skirt & sweater and Brooks Brothers button-up.



that colour is perfection on you, and i just love all your work outfits, you must be the most chic best dressed person in your office!


----------



## Christchrist

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> that colour is perfection on you, and i just love all your work outfits, you must be the most chic best dressed person in your office!



I second that


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> That's a great color on you. Love the LP


Thanks CC!




			
				heiress-ox said:
			
		

> that colour is perfection on you, and i just love all your work outfits, you must be the most chic best dressed person in your office!



Why thank you Heiress! I'm mostly in Uggs and sneakers on the weekend as I play driver to my kids, so the only place I really get to wear my "dress up" clothes and shoes is work!


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> What outfit would you wear with a pigalle 120 denim spike?


there's an appropriate thread for that. It's called something like... "What should I wear with.." something along those lines, HTH!


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> there's an appropriate thread for that. It's called something like... "What should I wear with.." something along those lines, HTH!



Oh thank you


----------



## Christchrist

Went pretty stepford wife today. Had to try out the piggys




Toby wanted in the pic. Silly puppy


----------



## brittany729

Christchrist said:


> Went pretty step ford wife today. Had to try out the piggys
> 
> View attachment 1886576
> 
> 
> Toby wanted in the pic. Silly puppy
> 
> View attachment 1886577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886578


Cute look!


----------



## Christchrist

brittany729 said:
			
		

> Cute look!



Thanks. I'm loving these piggys


----------



## brittany729

wannaprada said:


> Here I am wearing my new-to-me LPs with a JCREW skirt & sweater and Brooks Brothers button-up.


Were they pretty comfortable for work?


----------



## wannaprada

brittany729 said:
			
		

> Were they pretty comfortable for work?



They weren't bad, however I experienced some slight heel slippage, so I need to add a heel pad which hopefully won't push my feet forward.


----------



## brittany729

wannaprada said:


> They weren't bad, however I experienced some slight heel slippage, so I need to add a heel pad which hopefully won't push my feet forward.


Well, they look really nice!  Congratulations!


----------



## wannaprada

brittany729 said:
			
		

> Well, they look really nice!  Congratulations!



Thanks Brittany!


----------



## mizcolon73

wannaprada said:


> Here I am wearing my new-to-me LPs with a JCREW skirt & sweater and Brooks Brothers button-up.



So so so lovely!! The colors are amazing!! Love it!!


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Here I am wearing my new-to-me LPs with a JCREW skirt & sweater and Brooks Brothers button-up.



You are so stylish!


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Went pretty stepford wife today. Had to try out the piggys
> 
> View attachment 1886576
> 
> 
> Toby wanted in the pic. Silly puppy



These look great on you! Love the skirt too.


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> These look great on you! Love the skirt too.



Thank you. I haven't worn its for years.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> Last night I we went to our local dinner theatre. I wore my Josefa's which are my all time favorite shoes. The dress is Laundry and the belt is Hermes in black croc.



love the belt and shoes together!




megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my MBB out to lunch. The dress is Edun and the bag is my new Chanel Hobo that I bought while on vacation.



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

justpeachy4397 said:


> I haven't been around in a while, but I'm back! The CL's took a little break this summer



lovely outfit!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> I am so behind in this thread so sorry for the general shout-out, but everyone looks great!  Megt, I'm jealous at the fact you're still able to wear shorts this time of year.  I'm wearing a sweater today!    Below, sweater, skirt and belt all JCrew with my studded piggies.  Have a great day everyone!



simply fabulous!!!!!!! 
Love all your work outfits and the color here is just stunning on you!


----------



## etk123

Christchrist said:


> Went pretty stepford wife today. Had to try out the piggys
> 
> View attachment 1886576
> 
> 
> Toby wanted in the pic. Silly puppy
> 
> View attachment 1886577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886578



Adorable! The piggys are gorgeous.


----------



## SueGalle

LOVE the LP's!!!


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Went pretty stepford wife today. Had to try out the piggys
> 
> View attachment 1886576
> 
> 
> Toby wanted in the pic. Silly puppy
> 
> View attachment 1886577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886578


----------



## Christchrist

etk123 said:
			
		

> Adorable! The piggys are gorgeous.






			
				SueGalle said:
			
		

>



You are feeding my piggy addiction. Thank you


----------



## laurenychu

Some pictures of my lady's from my feature on The Urbaness.


----------



## fumi

laurenychu said:


> Some pictures of my lady's from my feature on The Urbaness.



Wow, you look gorgeous! 
If you don't mind me asking, where do you get your tattoos and hair color done in Chicago?


----------



## laurenychu

fumi said:
			
		

> Wow, you look gorgeous!
> If you don't mind me asking, where do you get your tattoos and hair color done in Chicago?



Thank you Fumi! My tattoos are now done by Allie Sider at The Code of Conduct and my best friend does my hair! She has her own salon, dm if you want her contact info!


----------



## martinaa

laurenychu said:


> Some pictures of my lady's from my feature on The Urbaness.


 
You look so good! I love the second picture!


----------



## martinaa

wannaprada said:


> Here I am wearing my new-to-me LPs with a JCREW skirt & sweater and Brooks Brothers button-up.


 
You look really good, the color of the skirt is great!


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Went pretty stepford wife today. Had to try out the piggys
> 
> View attachment 1886576
> 
> 
> Toby wanted in the pic. Silly puppy
> 
> View attachment 1886577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886578


 
Yeah, an outfit pic! Those Pigalles are TDF!


----------



## 4Elegance

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Here I am wearing my new-to-me LPs with a JCREW skirt & sweater and Brooks Brothers button-up.



You have just convinced me that I need those


----------



## 4Elegance

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Some pictures of my lady's from my feature on The Urbaness.



Great pics and shoes.


----------



## 4Elegance

Here I am for my birthday party this past weekend.  I don't remember the name of this style.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Here I am wearing my new-to-me LPs with a JCREW skirt & sweater and Brooks Brothers button-up.


 Wow Wanna you are stunning! The whole outfit is so chic and fits you perfectly and the shoes are just gorgeous on you.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Went pretty stepford wife today. Had to try out the piggys
> 
> View attachment 1886576
> 
> 
> Toby wanted in the pic. Silly puppy
> 
> View attachment 1886577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886578


 Gorgeous CC! Is that a skirt that you are wearing? I love the print.


----------



## hunniesochic

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Here I am for my birthday party this past weekend.  I don't remember the name of this style.



You look great!


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> love the belt and shoes together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!!!


 Aww, thank you so much Cec.


----------



## hunniesochic

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Some pictures of my lady's from my feature on The Urbaness.



Both you and the lady looks fab.


----------



## megt10

laurenychu said:


> Some pictures of my lady's from my feature on The Urbaness.


 Wow, so gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

4Elegance said:


> Here I am for my birthday party this past weekend. I don't remember the name of this style.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1887013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1887012


 Happy Belated Birthday Elegance! You look beautiful and happy.


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Here I am wearing my new-to-me LPs with a JCREW skirt & sweater and Brooks Brothers button-up.


Great look wanna!!  Love the color of your skirt.


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Here I am wearing my new-to-me LPs with a JCREW skirt & sweater and Brooks Brothers button-up.


 


Christchrist said:


> Went pretty stepford wife today. Had to try out the piggys
> 
> View attachment 1886576
> 
> 
> Toby wanted in the pic. Silly puppy
> 
> View attachment 1886577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886578


 Looking lovely CC!!


----------



## beagly911

laurenychu said:


> Some pictures of my lady's from my feature on The Urbaness.


 WOW, looking fabulous laurenychu!!


----------



## beagly911

4Elegance said:


> Here I am for my birthday party this past weekend. I don't remember the name of this style.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1887013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1887012


Great look 4Elegance!  Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## 4Elegance

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> You look great!



Thank you hunniesochic...love your name by the way


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:
			
		

> Happy Belated Birthday Elegance! You look beautiful and happy.



Thank you Meg.  I had a wonderful time.


----------



## 4Elegance

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Great look 4Elegance!  Happy belated Birthday!



Thank you for the birthday wishes


----------



## LisaMarie24

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Here I am for my birthday party this past weekend.  I don't remember the name of this style.



You look lovely xx!!


----------



## jamidee

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Some pictures of my lady's from my feature on The Urbaness.



Love your hair color


----------



## jamidee

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Here I am for my birthday party this past weekend.  I don't remember the name of this style.



Rolando  you look great!


----------



## Christchrist

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Some pictures of my lady's from my feature on The Urbaness.



You look amazing. Love the shots


----------



## Christchrist

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Here I am for my birthday party this past weekend.  I don't remember the name of this style.



Oh you look fierce. Love the eggings with the shoes


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:
			
		

> Yeah, an outfit pic! Those Pigalles are TDF!


Thank you martinaa. I love them



			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous CC! Is that a skirt that you are wearing? I love the print.


It's a dress I got from Macy's years ago. I have tons of church dresses. I should wear them more



			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Thank you beagly
> Looking lovely CC!!


----------



## laurenychu

martinaa said:


> You look so good! I love the second picture!



thank you martinaa!


----------



## laurenychu

megt10 said:


> Wow, so gorgeous.



thank you!!


----------



## laurenychu

4Elegance said:


> Great pics and shoes.



thanks!


----------



## laurenychu

jamidee said:


> Love your hair color



thank you jamidee!


----------



## laurenychu

Christchrist said:


> You look amazing. Love the shots




thank you!


----------



## fumi

4Elegance said:


> Here I am for my birthday party this past weekend.  I don't remember the name of this style.
> 
> View attachment 1887013
> 
> 
> View attachment 1887012



You look awesome!


----------



## wannaprada

mizcolon73 said:


> So so so lovely!! The colors are amazing!! Love it!!


 Thanks Mizcolon! I love the colors JCrew has in this skirt!



fumi said:


> You are so stylish!


Why thank you Fumi! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> simply fabulous!!!!!!!
> Love all your work outfits and the color here is just stunning on you!


Thanks CEC!!  I'm trying to be more like you!  



SueGalle said:


> LOVE the LP's!!!


 
Thanks!  And why does the reason for your edit state you were unintentinally mean?? 



laurenychu said:


> Some pictures of my lady's from my feature on The Urbaness.


 
You are beautiful!!  Love the pics!



martinaa said:


> You look really good, the color of the skirt is great!


 
Thanks Martinaa!!



4Elegance said:


> You have just convinced me that I need those


Get them!!



4Elegance said:


> Here I am for my birthday party this past weekend. I don't remember the name of this style.QUOTE]
> Go 'head sexy mama!!  You look fab!  Aren't those Rolando's?
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Wanna you are stunning! The whole outfit is so chic and fits you perfectly and the shoes are just gorgeous on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you Megt!  You are too kind!
> 
> 
> 
> beagly911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great look wanna!! Love the color of your skirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Beagly!
Click to expand...


----------



## 4Elegance

LisaMarie24 said:
			
		

> You look lovely xx!!



Thank you Lisa Marie


----------



## 4Elegance

jamidee said:
			
		

> Rolando  you look great!



Yes Rolando thank you


----------



## 4Elegance

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh you look fierce. Love the eggings with the shoes



Thank you


----------



## 4Elegance

fumi said:
			
		

> You look awesome!



Thank you


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

laurenychu said:


> Some pictures of my lady's from my feature on The Urbaness.


Love it!  You look like a doll!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

4Elegance said:


> Here I am for my birthday party this past weekend.  I don't remember the name of this style.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1887013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1887012


Looking HOT!!!  Rolandos maybe?


----------



## msd31

My SO and I got a much needed mini vacation in vegas last week.   We did dinner and headed to a club after.   I finally broke these shoes in and they were actually so comfy to wear!  =)


----------



## gfairenoughh

msd31 said:


> My SO and I got a much needed mini vacation in vegas last week.   We did dinner and headed to a club after.   I finally broke these shoes in and they were actually so comfy to wear!  =)



Omg! You look great!!! I love your outfit head to toe!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

msd31 said:


> My SO and I got a much needed mini vacation in vegas last week.   We did dinner and headed to a club after.   I finally broke these shoes in and they were actually so comfy to wear!  =)


Great figure!  So Sexy!!!


----------



## Christchrist

msd31 said:
			
		

> My SO and I got a much needed mini vacation in vegas last week.   We did dinner and headed to a club after.   I finally broke these shoes in and they were actually so comfy to wear!  =)



Wow you look hot. Great color on you. Love that dress


----------



## msd31

Thank you ladies! I love all your reveals...always yummy CL's.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Meeee out and about in NYC


----------



## Christchrist

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Meeee out and about in NYC



You look so stinkin cute


----------



## LisaMarie24

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Meeee out and about in NYC



Very cute &#128515;


----------



## stilly

msd31 said:


> My SO and I got a much needed mini vacation in vegas last week. We did dinner and headed to a club after. I finally broke these shoes in and they were actually so comfy to wear! =)


 
You look amazing!!!


----------



## stilly

4Elegance said:


> Here I am for my birthday party this past weekend. I don't remember the name of this style.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1887013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1887012


 
Love the outfit!!! Happy B-day!!!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

msd31 said:
			
		

> My SO and I got a much needed mini vacation in vegas last week.   We did dinner and headed to a club after.   I finally broke these shoes in and they were actually so comfy to wear!  =)



Stunning! I hope you had a great time.


----------



## Lawseenai

msd31 said:
			
		

> My SO and I got a much needed mini vacation in vegas last week.   We did dinner and headed to a club after.   I finally broke these shoes in and they were actually so comfy to wear!  =)



Total hotness!!!


----------



## fumi

msd31 said:


> My SO and I got a much needed mini vacation in vegas last week.   We did dinner and headed to a club after.   I finally broke these shoes in and they were actually so comfy to wear!  =)



You look so hot!  I wish I had your long and skinny legs


----------



## 4Elegance

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Looking HOT!!!  Rolandos maybe?



Yes the Rolando thank you


----------



## 4Elegance

msd31 said:
			
		

> My SO and I got a much needed mini vacation in vegas last week.   We did dinner and headed to a club after.   I finally broke these shoes in and they were actually so comfy to wear!  =)



You look great


----------



## 4Elegance

stilly said:
			
		

> Love the outfit!!! Happy B-day!!!



Thank you stilly


----------



## wannaprada

msd31 said:
			
		

> My SO and I got a much needed mini vacation in vegas last week.   We did dinner and headed to a club after.   I finally broke these shoes in and they were actually so comfy to wear!  =)



Wow! Super hot!


----------



## wannaprada

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Meeee out and about in NYC



You look so cute!


----------



## AEGIS

everyone looks grand!


----------



## chrispy

4Elegance said:


> Here I am for my birthday party this past weekend.  I don't remember the name of this style.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1887013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1887012



Love the leather and lace.  Are those liquid leggings?


----------



## msd31

gfairenoughh said:


> Omg! You look great!!! I love your outfit head to toe!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Great figure!  So Sexy!!!





Christchrist said:


> Wow you look hot. Great color on you. Love that dress





Lawseenai said:


> Total hotness!!!





4Elegance said:


> You look great





wannaprada said:


> Wow! Super hot!



Thank you ladies. You made my day!  



ShoobieDoobie said:


> Stunning! I hope you had a great time.



We had a wonderful time. Thank you! 



stilly said:


> You look amazing!!!



Thank you pigalle queen!



fumi said:


> You look so hot!  I wish I had your long and skinny legs



Thanks Fumi! I'm actually 5'2, that's why beige cl's with platforms are my favorite.


----------



## martinaa

msd31 said:


> My SO and I got a much needed mini vacation in vegas last week. We did dinner and headed to a club after. I finally broke these shoes in and they were actually so comfy to wear! =)


 
Great outfit and... OMG your legs are sooo long, you look very good. I love the color of the dress.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

msd31 said:


> My SO and I got a much needed mini vacation in vegas last week.   We did dinner and headed to a club after.   I finally broke these shoes in and they were actually so comfy to wear!  =)



Oh my gosh.  Those legs!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

msd31 said:
			
		

> My SO and I got a much needed mini vacation in vegas last week.   We did dinner and headed to a club after.   I finally broke these shoes in and they were actually so comfy to wear!  =)



Looking hot!


----------



## megt10

msd31 said:


> My SO and I got a much needed mini vacation in vegas last week. We did dinner and headed to a club after. I finally broke these shoes in and they were actually so comfy to wear! =)


 Stunning and love the dress it is such a pretty color.


----------



## megt10

I received in the mail yesterday from BG the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Peacock/Violette. I wore them to Yom Kippur services last night. The dress is Tory Burch and the bag is Chanel flap.


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> I received in the mail yesterday from BG the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Peacock/Violette. I wore them to Yom Kippur services last night. The dress is Tory Burch and the bag is Chanel flap.



Meg: Lovely as always!
Love the combination with the blue!
Your bag is TDF! I'm thinking about getting the Chanel Flap too!!!
But after 3 Celine bag's I'll have to wait a bit


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> I received in the mail yesterday from BG the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Peacock/Violette. I wore them to Yom Kippur services last night. The dress is Tory Burch and the bag is Chanel flap.


You look absolutely gorgeous meg!  So elegant!


----------



## 4Elegance

chrispy said:
			
		

> Love the leather and lace.  Are those liquid leggings?



Thank you.  Not sure if they are liquid but I purchased at Forever 21 for $14.90


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:
			
		

> I received in the mail yesterday from BG the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Peacock/Violette. I wore them to Yom Kippur services last night. The dress is Tory Burch and the bag is Chanel flap.



You look great Meg


----------



## jhs216

megt10 said:
			
		

> I received in the mail yesterday from BG the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Peacock/Violette. I wore them to Yom Kippur services last night. The dress is Tory Burch and the bag is Chanel flap.



Gorgeous outfit. Easy fasting, Meg.


----------



## Christchrist

Shopping with the sister. Disregard the hideous heart monitor. Ugh. 2 more weeks with that ugly thing. I wore the simple pumps today. express top and not sure of the rest


----------



## Nadin22

megt10 said:
			
		

> I received in the mail yesterday from BG the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Peacock/Violette. I wore them to Yom Kippur services last night. The dress is Tory Burch and the bag is Chanel flap.



Wow, they are great! Congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> I received in the mail yesterday from BG the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Peacock/Violette. I wore them to Yom Kippur services last night. The dress is Tory Burch and the bag is Chanel flap.




i want to lose a gazillion pounds and live in your closet


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i want to lose a gazillion pounds and live in your closet



Me too. Can we get a field trip?


----------



## Nolia

megt10 said:


> I received in the mail yesterday from BG the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Peacock/Violette. I wore them to Yom Kippur services last night. The dress is Tory Burch and the bag is Chanel flap.



Lovely shoes!  I can't believe I didn't even notice these before!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Shopping with the sister. Disregard the hideous heart monitor. Ugh. 2 more weeks with that ugly thing. I wore the simple pumps today. express top and not sure of the rest
> 
> View attachment 1888459


Awesome!!!  Love the whole gear!!!  The WOC!!! The Loubies!!! 
ROCK N ROLL!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Shopping with the sister. Disregard the hideous heart monitor. Ugh. 2 more weeks with that ugly thing. I wore the simple pumps today. express top and not sure of the rest
> 
> View attachment 1888459





i hope you're ok! nice green top


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Awesome!!!  Love the whole gear!!!  The WOC!!! The Loubies!!!
> ROCK N ROLL!!!






			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> i hope you're ok! nice green top



Thanks girls. I'm ok. Just keeping an eye on the ticker.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Thanks girls. I'm ok. Just keeping an eye on the ticker.


Get better soon hun!!!
Avoid stress as much as possible.  Aint good for your poor heart!


----------



## Nadin22

msd31 said:
			
		

> My SO and I got a much needed mini vacation in vegas last week.   We did dinner and headed to a club after.   I finally broke these shoes in and they were actually so comfy to wear!  =)



You look super hot! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

AEGIS said:


> i want to lose a gazillion pounds and live in your closet




  Me too!! Take me with you!!!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I received in the mail yesterday from BG the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Peacock/Violette. I wore them to Yom Kippur services last night. The dress is Tory Burch and the bag is Chanel flap.


 Great look meg!


----------



## msd31

martinaa said:


> Great outfit and... OMG your legs are sooo long, you look very good. I love the color of the dress.





hermosa_vogue said:


> Oh my gosh.  Those legs!!!





hunniesochic said:


> Looking hot!





Nadin22 said:


> You look super hot! Love the whole outfit!




Thank you so much ladies, you are all too kind. 




megt10 said:


> Stunning and love the dress it is such a pretty color.





megt10 said:


> I received in the mail yesterday from BG the  Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Peacock/Violette. I wore them to Yom  Kippur services last night. The dress is Tory Burch and the bag is  Chanel flap.



Thank you Meg.  You always look so polished and I can only dream to have a closet like yours some day. 



Christchrist said:


> Shopping with the sister. Disregard the  hideous heart monitor. Ugh. 2 more weeks with that ugly thing. I wore  the simple pumps today. express top and not sure of the rest
> 
> View attachment 1888459



I love your woc and eagerly awaiting for mine to arrive.  It is taking so long!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Shopping with the sister. Disregard the hideous heart monitor. Ugh. 2 more weeks with that ugly thing. I wore the simple pumps today. express top and not sure of the rest
> 
> View attachment 1888459


 Love the casual look CC!!


----------



## Christchrist

msd31 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much ladies, you are all too kind.
> 
> Thank you Meg.  You always look so polished and I can only dream to have a closet like yours some day.
> 
> I love your woc and eagerly awaiting for mine to arrive.  It is taking so long!



They are so hard to get huh


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Love the casual look CC!!



Thank you beagly


----------



## msd31

Christchrist said:


> They are so hard to get huh



Yes! I actually got a black patent one. At the time order, there was 2 left in the company and I haven't heard a peep since. It has been one week!


----------



## etk123

megt10 said:


> I received in the mail yesterday from BG the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Peacock/Violette. I wore them to Yom Kippur services last night. The dress is Tory Burch and the bag is Chanel flap.


Absolutely perfect, everything!


Christchrist said:


> Shopping with the sister. Disregard the hideous heart monitor. Ugh. 2 more weeks with that ugly thing. I wore the simple pumps today. express top and not sure of the rest
> 
> View attachment 1888459


Adorable! You look great!


----------



## Christchrist

etk123 said:
			
		

> Absolutely perfect, everything!
> 
> Adorable! You look great!



Thank you. Hahaha made it 5 hours. Now I'm in boots.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here are my patent camel decollates!  them


----------



## Christchrist

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Here are my patent camel decollates!  them



You look lovely. I love that outfit with those shoes. Nice bag 2


----------



## dbeth

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are my patent camel decollates!  them



You look so cute! And very classy! 



megt10 said:


> I received in the mail yesterday from BG the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Peacock/Violette. I wore them to Yom Kippur services last night. The dress is Tory Burch and the bag is Chanel flap.



Beautiful Meg!! And those shoes---love the colors. Congrats on the new purchase! And call me when you are done with that Chanel bag. 



Christchrist said:


> Shopping with the sister. Disregard the hideous heart monitor. Ugh. 2 more weeks with that ugly thing. I wore the simple pumps today. express top and not sure of the rest
> 
> View attachment 1888459



Love your green top! One of my favorite colors.



msd31 said:


> My SO and I got a much needed mini vacation in vegas last week.   We did dinner and headed to a club after.   I finally broke these shoes in and they were actually so comfy to wear!  =)



HOTNESS!!!  Gorgeous legs msd!!!


----------



## 05_sincere

French connection dress
Anthra Maggie's


----------



## Christchrist

05_sincere said:
			
		

> French connection dress
> Anthra Maggie's



Dang. That's a hot combo. Love it


----------



## 05_sincere

Heading to lunch then to the pool pigalle pollock


----------



## AEGIS

05_sincere said:


> French connection dress
> Anthra Maggie's





05_sincere said:


> Heading to lunch then to the pool pigalle pollock





you worked it in Vegas!


----------



## Christchrist

05_sincere said:
			
		

> Heading to lunch then to the pool pigalle pollock



Seriously you look fierce. I love the piggys


----------



## 05_sincere

AEGIS said:


> you worked it in Vegas!



Aegis.....I made sure I packed the shoes I been dying to wear again or at least once.....


----------



## 05_sincere

Christchrist said:


> Dang. That's a hot combo. Love it





Christchrist said:


> Seriously you look fierce. I love the piggys



Thanks ChristChrist


----------



## Louboufan

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are my patent camel decollates!  them



So pretty!


----------



## Louboufan

05_sincere said:


> Heading to lunch then to the pool pigalle pollock



Love!


----------



## fumi

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are my patent camel decollates!  them



You look so stylish!


----------



## fumi

05_sincere said:


> Heading to lunch then to the pool pigalle pollock



The Pollocks look incredible with your pants and top!


----------



## fumi

05_sincere said:


> French connection dress
> Anthra Maggie's



I love your dress! The Maggies go well with it.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Here are my patent camel decollates!  them



Such a classic look. You look great!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> I received in the mail yesterday from BG the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Peacock/Violette. I wore them to Yom Kippur services last night. The dress is Tory Burch and the bag is Chanel flap.



Just fab megt! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Shopping with the sister. Disregard the hideous heart monitor. Ugh. 2 more weeks with that ugly thing. I wore the simple pumps today. express top and not sure of the rest



That Chanel bag is so cute!




			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> i want to lose a gazillion pounds and live in your closet



Me too! 




			
				justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Here are my patent camel decollates!  them



I love everything about this outfit!





			
				05_sincere said:
			
		

> French connection dress
> Anthra Maggie's






			
				05_sincere said:
			
		

> Heading to lunch then to the pool pigalle pollock



Sexy mama! Glad you had a great time in Vegas!


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous meg! So elegant!


 


4Elegance said:


> You look great Meg


 


jhs216 said:


> Gorgeous outfit. Easy fasting, Meg.


 


Nadin22 said:


> Wow, they are great! Congrats!


 


AEGIS said:


> i want to lose a gazillion pounds and live in your closet


 


Nolia said:


> Lovely shoes! I can't believe I didn't even notice these before!!


 


beagly911 said:


> Great look meg!


 


etk123 said:


> Absolutely perfect, everything!
> 
> Adorable! You look great!


 


dbeth said:


> You look so cute! And very classy!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Meg!! And those shoes---love the colors. Congrats on the new purchase! And call me when you are done with that Chanel bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your green top! One of my favorite colors.
> 
> 
> 
> HOTNESS!!!  Gorgeous legs msd!!!


 


wannaprada said:


> Just fab megt!
> 
> 
> 
> That Chanel bag is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything about this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy mama! Glad you had a great time in Vegas!


 Ladies thank you so much for all of you kind comments. Sorry I can't address each comment but after missing 1 day here I am just too far behind. I do want you to know how much your nice comments mean to me.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Shopping with the sister. Disregard the hideous heart monitor. Ugh. 2 more weeks with that ugly thing. I wore the simple pumps today. express top and not sure of the rest
> 
> View attachment 1888459


 You look beautiful CC. I love the color of your top. How are you liking your WOC? I am thinking of getting one but not sure it will hold everything I need even for just a day of shopping. I hope that you are taking care of yourself. I know a new pair of shoes always makes my heart happy .


AEGIS said:


> i want to lose a gazillion pounds and live in your closet


 You are too funny.


justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are my patent camel decollates!  them


 You look so CHIC! I love everything about your outfit.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

megt10 said:
			
		

> I received in the mail yesterday from BG the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Peacock/Violette. I wore them to Yom Kippur services last night. The dress is Tory Burch and the bag is Chanel flap.



Belated l'shana tova! You look adorable. Major envy over your amazing Chanel bag.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

05_sincere said:
			
		

> French connection dress
> Anthra Maggie's



You look beautiful. I have that same dress in blue!


----------



## hunniesochic

05_sincere said:
			
		

> French connection dress
> Anthra Maggie's






			
				05_sincere said:
			
		

> Heading to lunch then to the pool pigalle pollock



Both shoes looks fabulous on you.


----------



## megt10

05_sincere said:


> French connection dress
> Anthra Maggie's


 Super sexy outfit! You look great Sincere.


----------



## megt10

ShoobieDoobie said:


> You look beautiful. I have that same dress in blue!


 Same to you Shoobie. Thank you for your kind comment. Oh I am going to have to look for this dress in blue. It is so comfortable even at this time of the month .


----------



## megt10

05_sincere said:


> Heading to lunch then to the pool pigalle pollock


 These are some gorgeous shoes. I love the colors. You look great.


----------



## GrRoxy

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are my patent camel decollates!  them



Classy!


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my New Simples to shul. It is always freezing in there during Yom Kippur services so I layered appropriately.  The top is Classiques Entier, the skirt is Just Cavalli, the shrug is Maggie London and the jacket is Balenciaga cropped moto in Marine. I ended up needing all 3 layers, lol.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> You look beautiful CC. I love the color of your top. How are you liking your WOC? I am thinking of getting one but not sure it will hold everything I need even for just a day of shopping. I hope that you are taking care of yourself. I know a new pair of shoes always makes my heart happy .
> 
> You are too funny.
> 
> You look so CHIC! I love everything about your outfit.



Ha. Thanks meg. I love my WOC. Got one in red because it has become a fav. It's perfect for baseball games and shopping. Has so many different slots and compartments.  Fits my iPhone, compact, lipgloss and some other small thing easily. I just adore it. You should give it a try. It's addicting. Next purchase for me is the GST. Sooooo purdy


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my New Simples to shul. It is always freezing in there during Yom Kippur services so I layered appropriately.  The top is Classiques Entier, the skirt is Just Cavalli, the shrug is Maggie London and the jacket is Balenciaga cropped moto in Marine. I ended up needing all 3 layers, lol.



You look so pretty ii love the colors. The shoes are gorgy. We celebrate Yom Kippur too  
Fasted all day. Teenager complained the whole day lol


----------



## heiress-ox

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are my patent camel decollates!  them


 i love this, it looks so effortless but chic and put together




05_sincere said:


> French connection dress
> Anthra Maggie's



you look hot! the colour of that dress is perfect with the anthra maggies!




megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my New Simples to shul. It is always freezing in there during Yom Kippur services so I layered appropriately.  The top is Classiques Entier, the skirt is Just Cavalli, the shrug is Maggie London and the jacket is Balenciaga cropped moto in Marine. I ended up needing all 3 layers, lol.



i'm obsessed with your bal moto jacket - & i love all the accents of purple it really ties the outfit together


----------



## GoGlam

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Shopping with the sister. Disregard the hideous heart monitor. Ugh. 2 more weeks with that ugly thing. I wore the simple pumps today. express top and not sure of the rest



Ooh la la!


----------



## GoGlam

megt10 said:
			
		

> I received in the mail yesterday from BG the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Peacock/Violette. I wore them to Yom Kippur services last night. The dress is Tory Burch and the bag is Chanel flap.



Great outfit meg, as always!


----------



## GoGlam

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Here are my patent camel decollates!  them



Love this outfit, nautical gone fall! Is thisin Boston?


----------



## GoGlam

05_sincere said:
			
		

> Heading to lunch then to the pool pigalle pollock



This outfit makes me miss summer already!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my New Simples to shul. It is always freezing in there during Yom Kippur services so I layered appropriately.  The top is Classiques Entier, the skirt is Just Cavalli, the shrug is Maggie London and the jacket is Balenciaga cropped moto in Marine. I ended up needing all 3 layers, lol.



The Simples look great!

For those who do not like bathroom pics, turn away now!  Here I am wearing my LPs with a dress and shirt both of which are Barneys New York.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> The Simples look great!
> 
> For those who do not like bathroom pics, turn away now!  Here I am wearing my LPs with a dress and shirt both of which are Barneys New York.



Are you the best dressed at your work?


----------



## texas87

wannaprada said:


> The Simples look great!
> 
> For those who do not like bathroom pics, turn away now!  Here I am wearing my LPs with a dress and shirt both of which are Barneys New York.


 
You look fabulous as always!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> The Simples look great!
> 
> For those who do not like bathroom pics, turn away now!  Here I am wearing my LPs with a dress and shirt both of which are Barneys New York.


Looking chic wanna!  Love the whole get up!
You rock those LPs chica!

Hey, bathroom works just fine and dandy for me


----------



## anniethecat

wannaprada said:


> The Simples look great!
> 
> For those who do not like bathroom pics, turn away now!  Here I am wearing my LPs with a dress and shirt both of which are Barneys New York.


 
 you look great!  Where else can one take full length shots at work?


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

wannaprada said:
			
		

> The Simples look great!
> 
> For those who do not like bathroom pics, turn away now!  Here I am wearing my LPs with a dress and shirt both of which are Barneys New York.



You look amazing! Who doesn't take an occasional pic in a bathroom mirror? We're all busy women!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Are you the best dressed at your work?



You are too sweet. And yeah, probably! Lol! Just kidding! 




			
				texas87 said:
			
		

> You look fabulous as always!



Thanks so much Texas!




			
				HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Looking chic wanna!  Love the whole get up!
> You rock those LPs chica!
> 
> Hey, bathroom works just fine and dandy for me



I'm trying to rock them Helen, thanks! With all the craziness I go through in the morning with the kids, I don't have time to take a pic until I get to work, hence the bathroom pics!  Glad you're not offended sweetie!


----------



## jamidee

wannaprada said:


> The Simples look great!
> 
> For those who do not like bathroom pics, turn away now!  Here I am wearing my LPs with a dress and shirt both of which are Barneys New York.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> You are too sweet. And yeah, probably! Lol! Just kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to rock them Helen, thanks! With all the craziness I go through in the morning with the kids, I don't have time to take a pic until I get to work, hence the bathroom pics!  Glad you're not offended sweetie!


Anywhere would be awesome so long I get to see your mod pic in this thread!!!


----------



## wannaprada

jamidee said:


>






HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Anywhere would be awesome so long I get to see your mod pic in this thread!!!


 
Same goes for you Helen!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> Same goes for you Helen!


----------



## heiress-ox

wannaprada said:


> The Simples look great!
> 
> For those who do not like bathroom pics, turn away now!  Here I am wearing my LPs with a dress and shirt both of which are Barneys New York.



i love a good bathroom shot  you look great as usual!


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> The Simples look great!
> 
> For those who do not like bathroom pics, turn away now!  Here I am wearing my LPs with a dress and shirt both of which are Barneys New York.



I love your outfit and your cute phone cover!


----------



## justpeachy4397

heiress-ox said:


> i love this, it looks so effortless but chic and put together
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Ha. Thanks meg. I love my WOC. Got one in red because it has become a fav. It's perfect for baseball games and shopping. Has so many different slots and compartments. Fits my iPhone, compact, lipgloss and some other small thing easily. I just adore it. You should give it a try. It's addicting. Next purchase for me is the GST. Sooooo purdy


 Well guess that may be my next Chanel purchase after the boots. Since we are now going into F/W I can hold off on the WOC at least that is what I am telling myself. I decided that I wanted one after spending all day at the LA County Fair. I wore my Balenciaga Town and at the end of the day my shoulder hurt. With Fall though comes sweaters and jackets so the crossbody doesn't hurt my collar bone.


Christchrist said:


> You look so pretty ii love the colors. The shoes are gorgy. We celebrate Yom Kippur too
> Fasted all day. Teenager complained the whole day lol


 I am sure your teen complained. I hate fasting. Though yesterday it wasn't a problem since I had wicked cramps and the thought of food made me feel worse.


heiress-ox said:


> i love this, it looks so effortless but chic and put together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look hot! the colour of that dress is perfect with the anthra maggies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm obsessed with your bal moto jacket - & i love all the accents of purple it really ties the outfit together


 Thank you so much Heiress! I do love my moto jackets of which I now have quite a collection. I just tell DH that I traded in my suits for leather.


GoGlam said:


> Great outfit meg, as always!


 Thanks so much GG!


----------



## jamidee

msd31 said:


> My SO and I got a much needed mini vacation in vegas last week.   We did dinner and headed to a club after.   I finally broke these shoes in and they were actually so comfy to wear!  =)


I am really loving the lady daf style lately. You work them well


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> The Simples look great!
> 
> For those who do not like bathroom pics, turn away now!  Here I am wearing my LPs with a dress and shirt both of which are Barneys New York.


 Dang Wanna I love your style! You look awesome. Wouldn't have noticed this pic was taken in the bathroom if you hadn't pointed it out. I was too busy looking at the gorgeous girl with the gorgeous outfit & shoes in the pic.


----------



## jamidee

megt10 said:


> I received in the mail yesterday from BG the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Peacock/Violette. I wore them to Yom Kippur services last night. The dress is Tory Burch and the bag is Chanel flap.


wow I like those a lot


----------



## jamidee

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are my patent camel decollates!  them


so chic and put together!


----------



## jamidee

05_sincere said:


> French connection dress
> Anthra Maggie's


I have this dress in rust  looks nice on you


----------



## jamidee

05_sincere said:


> Heading to lunch then to the pool pigalle pollock


WRK!


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> wow I like those a lot


 Thanks Jamidee, I do too they are by far my most comfortable CL's.


----------



## jamidee

It's been a while but all you stunning ladies have inspired me to post my outit 




I hve a difficult time getting my shoes in my bathroom shot so went to the bedroom but the light is so bad in there, excuse the weird pose. I was trying to get the shoes. 




Maralenas.


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> It's been a while but all you stunning ladies have inspired me to post my outit
> 
> I hve a difficult time getting my shoes in my bathroom shot so went to the bedroom but the light is so bad in there, excuse the weird pose. I was trying to get the shoes.
> 
> Maralenas.



Purdy. I love the dress and shoes


----------



## jamidee

Another bathroom shot from last month. Wearing nude asteroids.


----------



## GCGDanielle

wannaprada said:


> The Simples look great!
> 
> For those who do not like bathroom pics, turn away now!  Here I am wearing my LPs with a dress and shirt both of which are Barneys New York.


 
Perfection, as usual. You always look so on point, but effortless. I'm so jealous!



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1890307
> 
> 
> Another bathroom shot from last month. Wearing nude asteroids.


 
BANGIN' !!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1890307
> 
> 
> Another bathroom shot from last month. Wearing nude asteroids.



DANG Jami! Gimme your workout plan asap, you look amazing!


----------



## jamidee

jess10141 said:
			
		

> DANG Jami! Gimme your workout plan asap, you look amazing!



Thanks


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> It's been a while but all you stunning ladies have inspired me to post my outit
> 
> View attachment 1890276
> 
> 
> I hve a difficult time getting my shoes in my bathroom shot so went to the bedroom but the light is so bad in there, excuse the weird pose. I was trying to get the shoes.
> 
> View attachment 1890292
> 
> 
> Maralenas.


 


jamidee said:


> View attachment 1890307
> 
> 
> Another bathroom shot from last month. Wearing nude asteroids.


 You look gorgeous Jami! I love the shoes.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:
			
		

> It's been a while but all you stunning ladies have inspired me to post my outit
> 
> I hve a difficult time getting my shoes in my bathroom shot so went to the bedroom but the light is so bad in there, excuse the weird pose. I was trying to get the shoes.
> 
> Maralenas.



I want those shoes! And I want to be you! You look amazing girl


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1890307
> 
> 
> Another bathroom shot from last month. Wearing nude asteroids.



Gorgeous Jamidee!


----------



## brittany729

jamidee said:


> It's been a while but all you stunning ladies have inspired me to post my outit
> 
> View attachment 1890276
> 
> 
> I hve a difficult time getting my shoes in my bathroom shot so went to the bedroom but the light is so bad in there, excuse the weird pose. I was trying to get the shoes.
> 
> View attachment 1890292
> 
> 
> Maralenas.


"Get It Girl!"  Very sexy!


----------



## fumi

jamidee said:


> It's been a while but all you stunning ladies have inspired me to post my outit
> 
> View attachment 1890276
> 
> 
> I hve a difficult time getting my shoes in my bathroom shot so went to the bedroom but the light is so bad in there, excuse the weird pose. I was trying to get the shoes.
> 
> View attachment 1890292
> 
> 
> Maralenas.





jamidee said:


> View attachment 1890307
> 
> 
> Another bathroom shot from last month. Wearing nude asteroids.



You look amazing in both your outfits! Your shoes are TDF!


----------



## msd31

dbeth said:


> HOTNESS!!!  Gorgeous legs msd!!!





jamidee said:


> I am really loving the lady daf style lately. You work them well




Thank you sexay ladies!


----------



## msd31

jamidee said:


> It's been a while but all you stunning ladies have inspired me to post my outit
> 
> View attachment 1890276
> 
> 
> I hve a difficult time getting my shoes in my bathroom shot so went to the bedroom but the light is so bad in there, excuse the weird pose. I was trying to get the shoes.
> 
> View attachment 1890292
> 
> 
> Maralenas.





jamidee said:


> View attachment 1890307
> 
> 
> Another bathroom shot from last month. Wearing nude asteroids.



um wow-o.


----------



## lovemysavior

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Here are my patent camel decollates!  them



Love this whole look!


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> It's been a while but all you stunning ladies have inspired me to post my outit
> 
> View attachment 1890276
> 
> 
> I hve a difficult time getting my shoes in my bathroom shot so went to the bedroom but the light is so bad in there, excuse the weird pose. I was trying to get the shoes.
> 
> View attachment 1890292
> 
> 
> Maralenas.





jamidee said:


> View attachment 1890307
> 
> 
> Another bathroom shot from last month. Wearing nude asteroids.



damn girl, you & your killer body shut it down  now i really need to get my backside to the gym, maybe there's something to be said for the being hungry, but cranky thing haha  on a sidenote, i really wish i got the nude asteroid!


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> damn girl, you & your killer body shut it down  now i really need to get my backside to the gym, maybe there's something to be said for the being hungry, but cranky thing haha  on a sidenote, i really wish i got the nude asteroid!



 I appreciate you putting up with my hungry cranky butt! Thanks 
I love them! Way more than I thought I would. Comfort? Eh. Not terrible not great. But they are so fantastic. I actually get more compliments on these babies than I do any of my others. It combines my love for all these tacky with demure... What's not to love?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look fabulous Jami! I love that black dress in particular.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1890307
> 
> 
> Another bathroom shot from last month. Wearing nude asteroids.





dayuuuuuuuuuuuuum b!


----------



## dhampir2005

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my New Simples to shul. It is always freezing in there during Yom Kippur services so I layered appropriately.  The top is Classiques Entier, the skirt is Just Cavalli, the shrug is Maggie London and the jacket is Balenciaga cropped moto in Marine. I ended up needing all 3 layers, lol.



Looking classy and amazing as usual! 



wannaprada said:


> The Simples look great!
> 
> For those who do not like bathroom pics, turn away now!  Here I am wearing my LPs with a dress and shirt both of which are Barneys New York.



Love this look! When I grow up can I dress like you  I need to dress more work appropriate. I got the side eye once when I decided a mint/plaid pencil skirt was work appropriate 



jamidee said:


> It's been a while but all you stunning ladies have inspired me to post my outit
> 
> View attachment 1890276
> 
> 
> I hve a difficult time getting my shoes in my bathroom shot so went to the bedroom but the light is so bad in there, excuse the weird pose. I was trying to get the shoes.
> 
> View attachment 1890292
> 
> 
> Maralenas.





jamidee said:


> View attachment 1890307
> 
> 
> Another bathroom shot from last month. Wearing nude asteroids.



Girl you look the bomb regardless. I need to post outfit pics here rather than just on fb


----------



## stilly

jamidee said:


> It's been a while but all you stunning ladies have inspired me to post my outit
> 
> View attachment 1890276
> 
> 
> I hve a difficult time getting my shoes in my bathroom shot so went to the bedroom but the light is so bad in there, excuse the weird pose. I was trying to get the shoes.
> 
> View attachment 1890292
> 
> 
> Maralenas.


 
You look absolutely gorgeous *jamidee*!!!
Amazing outfit!!!


----------



## wannaprada

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> i love a good bathroom shot  you look great as usual!



Why thanks Heiress!




			
				fumi said:
			
		

> I love your outfit and your cute phone cover!



Thanks Fumi! The cove is Kate Spade. 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Dang Wanna I love your style! You look awesome. Wouldn't have noticed this pic was taken in the bathroom if you hadn't pointed it out. I was too busy looking at the gorgeous girl with the gorgeous outfit & shoes in the pic.



Lol! Thanks Megt! I'm trying to be fly girl like you! 




			
				jamidee said:
			
		

> It's been a while but all you stunning ladies have inspired me to post my outit
> 
> I hve a difficult time getting my shoes in my bathroom shot so went to the bedroom but the light is so bad in there, excuse the weird pose. I was trying to get the shoes.
> 
> Maralenas.






			
				jamidee said:
			
		

> Another bathroom shot from last month. Wearing nude asteroids.



I almost dropped my iPad you look so hot! Wow! The DH asked what I was looking at so hard and when I showed him the pic he said "Oh!" as if to say "now I see what you were talking about"! Lol!




			
				GCGDanielle said:
			
		

> Perfection, as usual. You always look so on point, but effortless. I'm so jealous!
> 
> BANGIN' !!!



You are too kind GCG, thanks! Trust me, it takes effort on my part! 




			
				dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Looking classy and amazing as usual!
> 
> Love this look! When I grow up can I dress like you  I need to dress more work appropriate. I got the side eye once when I decided a mint/plaid pencil skirt was work appropriate
> 
> Girl you look the bomb regardless. I need to post outfit pics here rather than just on fb



Lol! Thanks sweetie!


----------



## beagly911

Tuesdays OOTD

Dress: Adrianna Papell
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter Mini in Raspberry
CL's: Nude New Simples


----------



## beagly911

My OOTD

Top: Ann Taylor
Skirt: C'est Atelier
Bag: RM Jet Setter in Raspberry
CL's: Black patent Peniche (close ups for B and meg - I'm still stalking meg  )


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Tuesdays OOTD
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter Mini in Raspberry
> CL's: Nude New Simples






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> My OOTD
> 
> Top: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: C'est Atelier
> Bag: RM Jet Setter in Raspberry
> CL's: Black patent Peniche (close ups for B and meg - I'm still stalking meg  )



You look so classy beagly. I love it. Hot momma


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my New Simples to shul. It is always freezing in there during Yom Kippur services so I layered appropriately.  The top is Classiques Entier, the skirt is Just Cavalli, the shrug is Maggie London and the jacket is Balenciaga cropped moto in Marine. I ended up needing all 3 layers, lol.


Beautiful meg...and I so understand...why??? why??? must we have to layer so much???  Oh yeah the men are in a shirt and dress coat!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> The Simples look great!
> 
> For those who do not like bathroom pics, turn away now!  Here I am wearing my LPs with a dress and shirt both of which are Barneys New York.


 Looking classy and gorgeous wanna!!


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> It's been a while but all you stunning ladies have inspired me to post my outit
> 
> View attachment 1890276
> 
> 
> I hve a difficult time getting my shoes in my bathroom shot so went to the bedroom but the light is so bad in there, excuse the weird pose. I was trying to get the shoes.
> 
> View attachment 1890292
> 
> 
> Maralenas.


 WOW, looking awesome jamidee!!!!


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1890307
> 
> 
> Another bathroom shot from last month. Wearing nude asteroids.


 Looking great!!!  Ok not that I want to know but how tiny is your waist???  I so need to work out more!!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> You look so classy beagly. I love it. Hot momma


 Thanks CC, I feel so frumpy somedays compared to some of the lovely ladies here but then I realize I would trade my curves for my kids...LOVE them!!  (BTW mine are 23 and 20, I so get the teenage years you posted in the general chat area!!!) Thank you again!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Thanks CC, I feel so frumpy somedays compared to some of the lovely ladies here but then I realize I would trade my curves for my kids...LOVE them!!  (BTW mine are 23 and 20, I so get the teenage years you posted in the general chat area!!!) Thank you again!!



I agree. Mommas. Hot mommas


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Tuesdays OOTD
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter Mini in Raspberry
> CL's: Nude New Simples



I like the combo!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jamidee said:


> It's been a while but all you stunning ladies have inspired me to post my outit
> 
> View attachment 1890276
> 
> 
> I hve a difficult time getting my shoes in my bathroom shot so went to the bedroom but the light is so bad in there, excuse the weird pose. I was trying to get the shoes.
> 
> View attachment 1890292
> 
> 
> Maralenas.



I love the combo!


----------



## jamidee

beagly911 said:


> Looking great!!!  Ok not that I want to know but how tiny is your waist???  I so need to work out more!!!



 thanks beagly! It's not so tiny- something like 24''... its my huge hips that make it look tiny, promise! YOU look GREAT!


----------



## jamidee

GCGDanielle said:


> Perfection, as usual. You always look so on point, but effortless. I'm so jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> BANGIN' !!!



thanks hun


----------



## jamidee

GCGDanielle said:


> Perfection, as usual. You always look so on point, but effortless. I'm so jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> BANGIN' !!!





beagly911 said:


> WOW, looking awesome jamidee!!!!





wannaprada said:


> Why thanks Heiress!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Fumi! The cove is Kate Spade.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Thanks Megt! I'm trying to be fly girl like you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost dropped my iPad you look so hot! Wow! The DH asked what I was looking at so hard and when I showed him the pic he said "Oh!" as if to say "now I see what you were talking about"! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> You are too kind GCG, thanks! Trust me, it takes effort on my part!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Thanks sweetie!



Phahahah you're ridiculous, wanna!!!  I needed that tonight- thanks! This thread is such a self esteem booster...  Love all of you OVERLY nice ladies 

Thanks Beagly!


----------



## jamidee

brittany729 said:


> "Get It Girl!"  Very sexy!



It's been gottennnn *three snaps* haha thanks! 



fumi said:


> You look amazing in both your outfits! Your shoes are TDF!



Thanks 


msd31 said:


> um wow-o.



wow-o right back to you!


----------



## jamidee

wannaprada said:


> Why thanks Heiress!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Fumi! The cove is Kate Spade.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Thanks Megt! I'm trying to be fly girl like you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost dropped my iPad you look so hot! Wow! The DH asked what I was looking at so hard and when I showed him the pic he said "Oh!" as if to say "now I see what you were talking about"! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> You are too kind GCG, thanks! Trust me, it takes effort on my part!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Thanks sweetie!


Have you seen yourself? you are brick housin' it, girl! I bet that hubby "oh!'s" all the time for you


----------



## blueeyeskelli

jamidee said:


> It's been a while but all you stunning ladies have inspired me to post my outit
> 
> View attachment 1890276
> 
> 
> I hve a difficult time getting my shoes in my bathroom shot so went to the bedroom but the light is so bad in there, excuse the weird pose. I was trying to get the shoes.
> 
> View attachment 1890292
> 
> 
> Maralenas.




Girl you shut it down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i was going to get mcdonalds for lunch safe to say it is now a salad lol


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Jamidee. Wolf whistle times 100! You look gorgeous and absolutely hot at the same time. Now...I'm heading to the gym. Just the motivation I needed! Thanks girl!


----------



## SueGalle

beagly911 said:


> Thanks CC, I feel so frumpy somedays compared to some of the lovely ladies here but then I realize I would trade my curves for my kids...LOVE them!!  (BTW mine are 23 and 20, I so get the teenage years you posted in the general chat area!!!) Thank you again!!



B, I can't imagine the word "frumpy" ever being used to describe yiu


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Tuesdays OOTD
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter Mini in Raspberry
> CL's: Nude New Simples






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> My OOTD
> 
> Top: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: C'est Atelier
> Bag: RM Jet Setter in Raspberry
> CL's: Black patent Peniche (close ups for B and meg - I'm still stalking meg  )






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Looking classy and gorgeous wanna!!



Thanks Beagly and you look great! 




			
				jamidee said:
			
		

> Have you seen yourself? you are brick housin' it, girl! I bet that hubby "oh!'s" all the time for you



LOL! Thanks sweetie!


----------



## megt10

dhampir2005 said:


> Looking classy and amazing as usual!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this look! When I grow up can I dress like you  I need to dress more work appropriate. I got the side eye once when I decided a mint/plaid pencil skirt was work appropriate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl you look the bomb regardless. I need to post outfit pics here rather than just on fb


 Thank you so very much.


beagly911 said:


> My OOTD
> 
> Top: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: C'est Atelier
> Bag: RM Jet Setter in Raspberry
> CL's: Black patent Peniche (close ups for B and meg - I'm still stalking meg )


 


beagly911 said:


> Tuesdays OOTD
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter Mini in Raspberry
> CL's: Nude New Simples


 


beagly911 said:


> Beautiful meg...and I so understand...why??? why??? must we have to layer so much??? Oh yeah the men are in a shirt and dress coat!


 Beagly I love both looks on you. You look fab! I am glad that you are still stalking those shoes for me . I am glad that we aren't the only shul that feels the need to turn services into services in the arctic circle. It has gotten better for regular services but man the High Holy Day services are freezing. Of course our congregation swells to 5 or 6 times its normal size.


----------



## dhampir2005

beagly911 said:


> Tuesdays OOTD
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter Mini in Raspberry
> CL's: Nude New Simples





beagly911 said:


> My OOTD
> 
> Top: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: C'est Atelier
> Bag: RM Jet Setter in Raspberry
> CL's: Black patent Peniche (close ups for B and meg - I'm still stalking meg  )



Beagly! You look great! You and wannaprada are my inspirations on what I should be wearing to work!


----------



## Dianabanana12

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1890307
> 
> 
> Another bathroom shot from last month. Wearing nude asteroids.


 

OMG you look like a barbie!!! I love it


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Thanks CC, I feel so frumpy somedays compared to some of the lovely ladies here but then I realize I would trade my curves for my kids...LOVE them!!  (BTW mine are 23 and 20, I so get the teenage years you posted in the general chat area!!!) Thank you again!!






			
				SueGalle said:
			
		

> B, I can't imagine the word "frumpy" ever being used to describe yiu



I second that. Beagly has done serious class. Girl I live in a halter dress half the time with no shoes lol. You're way ahead of me


----------



## dhampir2005

Here are two recent outfits! They're both HL and CL combos. Sorry the pics are taken before makeup. Lol Jamidee, wearing your fav shoes in one outfit!










HL Ari and black Mago













HL Ilia and Lady Clou


----------



## Dianabanana12

jamidee said:


> It's been a while but all you stunning ladies have inspired me to post my outit
> 
> View attachment 1890276
> 
> 
> I hve a difficult time getting my shoes in my bathroom shot so went to the bedroom but the light is so bad in there, excuse the weird pose. I was trying to get the shoes.
> 
> View attachment 1890292
> 
> 
> Maralenas.


 
    haha


----------



## Dianabanana12

blueeyeskelli said:


> Girl you shut it down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i was going to get mcdonalds for lunch safe to say it is now a salad lol


 

right Im starving myself because of that picture hahaha .... and she has an a**?! NOT fair. :censor:


----------



## Christchrist

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Here are two recent outfits! They're both HL and CL combos. Sorry the pics are taken before makeup. Lol Jamidee, wearing your fav shoes in one outfit!
> 
> HL Ari and black Mago
> 
> HL Ilia and Lady Clou



Oh lady clou. My dream shoe. You look wonderful


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Dianabanana12 said:


> right Im starving myself because of that picture hahaha .... and she has an ***?! NOT fair. :censor:



I know Diana that is worst she has the *** too lol gym, no food ill be back in a year


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

beagly911 said:


> My OOTD
> 
> Top: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: C'est Atelier
> Bag: RM Jet Setter in Raspberry
> CL's: Black patent Peniche (close ups for B and meg - I'm still stalking meg  )


I always love your look beagly!  Always dressed so smart and elegant!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

dhampir2005 said:


> Here are two recent outfits! They're both HL and CL combos. Sorry the pics are taken before makeup. Lol Jamidee, wearing your fav shoes in one outfit!
> 
> View attachment 1891207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891208
> 
> 
> 
> HL Ari and black Mago
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL Ilia and Lady Clou


Makeup or no makeup, you look gorgeous!


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:


> Here are two recent outfits! They're both HL and CL combos. Sorry the pics are taken before makeup. Lol Jamidee, wearing your fav shoes in one outfit!
> 
> View attachment 1891207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891208
> 
> 
> 
> HL Ari and black Mago
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL Ilia and Lady Clou



 Hate your skinny asian self!!  hottie patottie!!


----------



## Nolia

dhampir2005 said:


> Here are two recent outfits! They're both HL and CL combos. Sorry the pics are taken before makeup. Lol Jamidee, wearing your fav shoes in one outfit!
> 
> View attachment 1891207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891208
> 
> 
> 
> HL Ari and black Mago
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL Ilia and Lady Clou


----------



## dhampir2005

Christchrist said:


> Oh lady clou. My dream shoe. You look wonderful



Thank you! The Lady Clou were my very first pair! 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Makeup or no makeup, you look gorgeous!



Awww what a compliment! I know it's weird that I sometimes out on jewelry before makeup. I'm pretty random when I get ready 



jamidee said:


> Hate your skinny asian self!!  hottie patottie!!



Girl, whatever! You look amazing. All I've got is skinny (or as the bf calls me "skeletor" haha that is seriously his nickname for me). You have curves I could ski on


----------



## dhampir2005

Nolia said:


>



Thank you sweetie


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:


> Thank you! The Lady Clou were my very first pair!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww what a compliment! I know it's weird that I sometimes out on jewelry before makeup. I'm pretty random when I get ready
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, whatever! You look amazing. All I've got is skinny (or as the bf calls me "skeletor" haha that is seriously his nickname for me). You have curves I could ski on


 skeletor!! phahahah!!! skinny ain't never hurt no body  Sometimes I wish for those asian genes and those asian feet so I can steal those clous.


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> skeletor!! phahahah!!! skinny ain't never hurt no body  Sometimes I wish for those asian genes and those asian feet so I can steal those clous.



He's horrible isn't he  whatever my size 37.5 feet are like ginormous for most Asians, but I guess at 5'6 I'm a fairly ginormous Asian overall. I would fight you for the Clous 

Btw you should post up your HL outfit!


----------



## jamidee

blueeyeskelli said:


> I know Diana that is worst she has the *** too lol gym, no food ill be back in a year


Y'all are silly-silly!!


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:


> He's horrible isn't he  whatever my size 37.5 feet are like ginormous for most Asians, but I guess at 5'6 I'm a fairly ginormous Asian overall. I would fight you for the Clous
> 
> Btw you should post up your HL outfit!


But, I didn't take a pic of it with the shoes...  people would have to imagine


----------



## jamidee

Dianabanana12 said:


> right Im starving myself because of that picture hahaha .... and she has an a**?! NOT fair. :censor:


Don't starve!! Then your body will eat your ***!!


----------



## texas87

dhampir2005 said:


> Here are two recent outfits! They're both HL and CL combos. Sorry the pics are taken before makeup. Lol Jamidee, wearing your fav shoes in one outfit!
> 
> 
> HL Ari and black Mago
> 
> HL Ilia and Lady Clou


 
LOVE LOVE!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

dhampir2005 said:


> Thank you! The Lady Clou were my very first pair!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww what a compliment! I know it's weird that I sometimes out on jewelry before makeup. I'm pretty random when I get ready
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, whatever! You look amazing. All I've got is skinny (or as the bf calls me "skeletor" haha that is seriously his nickname for me). You have curves I could ski on


Well I totally understand.  I first chose which CLs Im going to wear, then outfit, then lingerie , accessories and makeup hahaha!


----------



## jamidee

A pic from Miami. Boulee dress with cut outs and asteroids. Can you tell I love my asteroids?




The girls were taking pics like we were some sort of celebs. We were definitely bitten with the Miami bug


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> A pic from Miami. Boulee dress with cut outs and asteroids. Can you tell I love my asteroids?



I swear if you kick someone with those it's surgery time


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> I swear if you kick someone with those it's surgery time


I can't tell you how many times GUYS come up to me while I'm wearing these and discuss how they don't want to be on my "bad side" or something along the lines of, "Wow, those are awesome kick-*** shoes." I think they are definitely a guy shoe, maybe it appeals to their Tomb Raider Angelina Jolie BAMF fetish. I just like them because they have spikes. I am a spike kinda girl. And I find the nude girly. :giggles:


----------



## dhampir2005

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Well I totally understand.  I first chose which CLs Im going to wear, then outfit, then lingerie , accessories and makeup hahaha!



I do my hair and have a general outfit idea. Everything else is fair game in whatever order I remember hahaha 



texas87 said:


> LOVE LOVE!



Thank you! 



jamidee said:


> But, I didn't take a pic of it with the shoes...  people would have to imagine



Shoot girl ppl here have imagination! Post away!


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1891339
> 
> 
> A pic from Miami. Boulee dress with cut outs and asteroids. Can you tell I love my asteroids?
> 
> View attachment 1891345
> 
> 
> The girls were taking pics like we were some sort of celebs. We were definitely bitten with the Miami bug



Omg another killer outfit! You know despite the fact that we wear totally different color palette I love all your stuff!


----------



## jamidee

For you dhampir




HL Miami as well.
Sorry for all the me pics... It's been so long... I had a few that I never posted . Hope y'all dont
Mind!


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> For you dhampir
> 
> HL Miami as well.
> Sorry for all the me pics... It's been so long... I had a few that I never posted . Hope y'all dont
> Mind!



I want those Maggie's


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> For you dhampir
> 
> View attachment 1891409
> 
> 
> HL Miami as well.
> Sorry for all the me pics... It's been so long... I had a few that I never posted . Hope y'all dont
> Mind!



Hahahaha I love the smiley! Your body looks pretty rockin too!


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I want those Maggie's



They are one of my favs


----------



## GrRoxy

jamidee said:


> For you dhampir
> 
> View attachment 1891409
> 
> 
> HL Miami as well.
> Sorry for all the me pics... It's been so long... I had a few that I never posted . Hope y'all dont
> Mind!



You look hot!


----------



## jamidee

GrRoxy said:


> You look hot!


 Thanks, hun!


----------



## fumi

dhampir2005 said:


> Here are two recent outfits! They're both HL and CL combos. Sorry the pics are taken before makeup. Lol Jamidee, wearing your fav shoes in one outfit!
> 
> HL Ari and black Mago
> 
> HL Ilia and Lady Clou



Wow, both shoes look awesome on you!


----------



## fumi

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1891339
> 
> 
> A pic from Miami. Boulee dress with cut outs and asteroids. Can you tell I love my asteroids?
> 
> View attachment 1891345
> 
> 
> The girls were taking pics like we were some sort of celebs. We were definitely bitten with the Miami bug





jamidee said:


> For you dhampir
> 
> View attachment 1891409
> 
> 
> HL Miami as well.
> Sorry for all the me pics... It's been so long... I had a few that I never posted . Hope y'all dont
> Mind!



You always have the sexiest dresses! Both dresses look so hot on you. I am loving the nude Asteroid!!


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> You always have the sexiest dresses! Both dresses look so hot on you. I am loving the nude Asteroid!!


Ohhh! I love them too! So happy I purchased!!  Even though they were WAYYY overpriced! Thanks


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Here are two recent outfits! They're both HL and CL combos. Sorry the pics are taken before makeup. Lol Jamidee, wearing your fav shoes in one outfit!
> 
> HL Ari and black Mago
> 
> HL Ilia and Lady Clou



Cute! You look great, I love your clous!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jamidee said:


> For you dhampir
> 
> View attachment 1891409
> 
> 
> HL Miami as well.
> Sorry for all the me pics... It's been so long... I had a few that I never posted . Hope y'all dont
> Mind!



You look sexy. ahaha love those maggies.


----------



## wannaprada

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Here are two recent outfits! They're both HL and CL combos. Sorry the pics are taken before makeup. Lol Jamidee, wearing your fav shoes in one outfit!
> 
> HL Ari and black Mago
> 
> HL Ilia and Lady Clou



No makeup needed, you look great!




			
				jamidee said:
			
		

> A pic from Miami. Boulee dress with cut outs and asteroids. Can you tell I love my asteroids?
> 
> The girls were taking pics like we were some sort of celebs. We were definitely bitten with the Miami bug






			
				jamidee said:
			
		

> For you dhampir
> 
> HL Miami as well.
> Sorry for all the me pics... It's been so long... I had a few that I never posted . Hope y'all dont
> Mind!



Hot mama! I wish I had some of those and I ain't talking about the Maggie's! Lol!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

dhampir2005 said:


> Here are two recent outfits! They're both HL and CL combos. Sorry the pics are taken before makeup. Lol Jamidee, wearing your fav shoes in one outfit!
> 
> View attachment 1891207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891208
> 
> 
> 
> HL Ari and black Mago
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL Ilia and Lady Clou




You look fabulous! Love those magos!!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> It's been a while but all you stunning ladies have inspired me to post my outit
> 
> View attachment 1890276
> 
> 
> I hve a difficult time getting my shoes in my bathroom shot so went to the bedroom but the light is so bad in there, excuse the weird pose. I was trying to get the shoes.
> 
> View attachment 1890292
> 
> 
> Maralenas.





jamidee said:


> View attachment 1890307
> 
> 
> Another bathroom shot from last month. Wearing nude asteroids.



WHOA----Hello sexxxyyy!  Your curves & booty are poppin!!!   If I was a lezzie---I would want to date you. 



wannaprada said:


> The Simples look great!
> 
> For those who do not like bathroom pics, turn away now!  Here I am wearing my LPs with a dress and shirt both of which are Barneys New York.



Wanna, you always look amazing for work!! You are lucky you get to wear such awesome outfits & shoes!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my New Simples to shul. It is always freezing in there during Yom Kippur services so I layered appropriately.  The top is Classiques Entier, the skirt is Just Cavalli, the shrug is Maggie London and the jacket is Balenciaga cropped moto in Marine. I ended up needing all 3 layers, lol.



Beautiful again Meg!!! Another winner!! Love the purple, one of my fav colors.




05_sincere said:


> Heading to lunch then to the pool pigalle pollock



I am kicking myself for not jumping on those Pollocks! They are just out of this world!! You look awesome in them!



beagly911 said:


> Tuesdays OOTD
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter Mini in Raspberry
> CL's: Nude New Simples



Love your dress Beagly, Adrianna Papell makes gorgeous styles!! And the color of your RM bag is so pretty.



dhampir2005 said:


> Here are two recent outfits! They're both HL and CL combos. Sorry the pics are taken before makeup. Lol Jamidee, wearing your fav shoes in one outfit!
> 
> View attachment 1891207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891208
> 
> 
> 
> HL Ari and black Mago
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL Ilia and Lady Clou



You are KILLING it in those HL dresses!!! Absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



jamidee said:


> skeletor!! phahahah!!! skinny ain't never hurt no body  Sometimes I wish for those asian genes and those asian feet so I can steal those clous.



Hsahahaha! I have always wanted tiny asian feet. They are soo lucky!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> WHOA----Hello sexxxyyy!  Your curves & booty are poppin!!!   If I was a lezzie---I would want to date you.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna, you always look amazing for work!! You are lucky you get to wear such awesome outfits & shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful again Meg!!! Another winner!! Love the purple, one of my fav colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am kicking myself for not jumping on those Pollocks! They are just out of this world!! You look awesome in them!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your dress Beagly, Adrianna Papell makes gorgeous styles!! And the color of your RM bag is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> You are KILLING it in those HL dresses!!! Absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hsahahaha! I have always wanted tiny asian feet. They are soo lucky!



phahah!!!  I'm loving your use of lezzie!!  If I was a lezzie, I'd let you  I'd want to be kept- and get day drunk often.


----------



## bougainvillier

New baby kept me busy and I have so much to catch up here! Sorry for the general shout out but ladies, you all look gorgeous!!!


----------



## jamidee

bougainvillier said:


> New baby kept me busy and I have so much to catch up here! Sorry for the general shout out but ladies, you all look gorgeous!!!



Loving those menthe fairytale !!


----------



## heiress-ox

dhampir2005 said:


> Here are two recent outfits! They're both HL and CL combos. Sorry the pics are taken before makeup. Lol Jamidee, wearing your fav shoes in one outfit!
> 
> View attachment 1891207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891208
> 
> 
> 
> HL Ari and black Mago
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL Ilia and Lady Clou



um hello HOT, HL+CL= perfection every time  the LC are just everything! ps. no makeup, pfft you look great!



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1891339
> 
> 
> A pic from Miami. Boulee dress with cut outs and asteroids. Can you tell I love my asteroids?
> 
> View attachment 1891345
> 
> 
> The girls were taking pics like we were some sort of celebs. We were definitely bitten with the Miami bug





jamidee said:


> For you dhampir
> 
> View attachment 1891409
> 
> 
> HL Miami as well.
> Sorry for all the me pics... It's been so long... I had a few that I never posted . Hope y'all dont
> Mind!



Girl, you better WERK ! that cut out dress is the BUSINESS and is that the HL you're selling? rethink that lol, it & the colour, looks amazing on you


----------



## dhampir2005

jess10141 said:


> You look fabulous! Love those magos!!



Thank you so much! I loved the Mago so much that I got them in both color ways! 



dbeth said:


> WHOA----Hello sexxxyyy!  Your curves & booty are poppin!!!   If I was a lezzie---I would want to date you.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna, you always look amazing for work!! You are lucky you get to wear such awesome outfits & shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful again Meg!!! Another winner!! Love the purple, one of my fav colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am kicking myself for not jumping on those Pollocks! They are just out of this world!! You look awesome in them!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your dress Beagly, Adrianna Papell makes gorgeous styles!! And the color of your RM bag is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> You are KILLING it in those HL dresses!!! Absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hsahahaha! I have always wanted tiny asian feet. They are soo lucky!



Thank you  you and Jamidee are always showing off your curves! I have to make the HLs work for me 



heiress-ox said:


> um hello HOT, HL+CL= perfection every time  the LC are just everything! ps. no makeup, pfft you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, you better WERK ! that cut out dress is the BUSINESS and is that the HL you're selling? rethink that lol, it & the colour, looks amazing on you



Omg girl hahaha the lighting by the closets totally hides my under eye shadows  thank you regardless  I love the LCs, they were the best first CL purchase EVER!


----------



## dhampir2005

fumi said:


> Wow, both shoes look awesome on you!



 they're some of my favs, the wear on the bottom of the Magos is ridiculous!



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Cute! You look great, I love your clous!



Thank you. It seems ms. LC is everyone's favorite girl 



wannaprada said:


> No makeup needed, you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot mama! I wish I had some of those and I ain't talking about the Maggie's! Lol!



Hahaha thank you! I normally do venture out post makeup but by then I'm scrambling to get out the door so no time for pics


----------



## Nolia

*Ronnie's Maiden Voyage today!  I just got her two days ago and I want to test out her wearability! Casual drinks with friends tonight!!
*


----------



## dhampir2005

Nolia said:


> *Ronnie's Maiden Voyage today!  I just got her two days ago and I want to test out her wearability! Casual drinks with friends tonight!!
> *



Great casual look! Love the skinnies!


----------



## jamidee

Nolia said:
			
		

> Ronnie's Maiden Voyage today!  I just got her two days ago and I want to test out her wearability! Casual drinks with friends tonight!!



Do I see leather!?!?! Hot !!!!


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> *Ronnie's Maiden Voyage today! I just got her two days ago and I want to test out her wearability! Casual drinks with friends tonight!!*


 
Such a cute look!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

jamidee said:


> Loving those menthe fairytale !!



they are my Halloween go-to this year! LOL

my husband's jaw dropped looking at your black long sleeve dress


----------



## AEGIS

dhampir2005 said:


> Here are two recent outfits! They're both HL and CL combos. Sorry the pics are taken before makeup. Lol Jamidee, wearing your fav shoes in one outfit!
> 
> View attachment 1891207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891208
> 
> 
> 
> HL Ari and black Mago
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL Ilia and Lady Clou




i can't with how great you look!



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1891339
> 
> 
> A pic from Miami. Boulee dress with cut outs and asteroids. Can you tell I love my asteroids?
> 
> View attachment 1891345
> 
> 
> The girls were taking pics like we were some sort of celebs. We were definitely bitten with the Miami bug



*right click saves*



Nolia said:


> *Ronnie's Maiden Voyage today!  I just got her two days ago and I want to test out her wearability! Casual drinks with friends tonight!!
> *




love that top!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> The Simples look great!
> 
> For those who do not like bathroom pics, turn away now!  Here I am wearing my LPs with a dress and shirt both of which are Barneys New York.




you and that damn bathroom....jk!




beagly911 said:


> Tuesdays OOTD
> 
> Dress: Adrianna Papell
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter Mini in Raspberry
> CL's: Nude New Simples




great color on your Beags! you must be the hottest thing in the town!


----------



## heiress-ox

Nolia said:


> *Ronnie's Maiden Voyage today!  I just got her two days ago and I want to test out her wearability! Casual drinks with friends tonight!!
> *



love this, you didn't waste any time wearing them! i'm obsessed with leather skinnies/leggings - let us know how you like the ron rons!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i can't with how great you look!
> 
> 
> 
> *right click saves*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love that top!


----------



## jamidee

bougainvillier said:


> they are my Halloween go-to this year! LOL
> 
> my husband's jaw dropped looking at your black long sleeve dress



 you girls sure are good for an ego!!
:giggles: you know I had the same thought!! Menthe Fairytale would be perfect for my ninja turtle outfit!


----------



## beagly911

Thank you ladies for all your kind comments!!  I truely appreciate it!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Here are two recent outfits! They're both HL and CL combos. Sorry the pics are taken before makeup. Lol Jamidee, wearing your fav shoes in one outfit!
> 
> HL Ari and black Mago
> 
> HL Ilia and Lady Clou



You are stunning! Who doesn't love HL with CLs?


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

jamidee said:
			
		

> A pic from Miami. Boulee dress with cut outs and asteroids. Can you tell I love my asteroids?
> 
> The girls were taking pics like we were some sort of celebs. We were definitely bitten with the Miami bug



I am really loving that dress! Beautiful!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Nolia said:
			
		

> Ronnie's Maiden Voyage today!  I just got her two days ago and I want to test out her wearability! Casual drinks with friends tonight!!



Adorable!!!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> phahah!!!  I'm loving your use of lezzie!!  If I was a lezzie, I'd let you  I'd want to be kept- and get day drunk often.




  day drunk!!!!    :greengrin:


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> i can't with how great you look!
> 
> 
> 
> *right click saves*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love that top!



Omg-- *right click saves* LOVE IT Aegis!! :lolots:


I would say something dirty, but I better keep it clean. 




Nolia said:


> *Ronnie's Maiden Voyage today!  I just got her two days ago and I want to test out her wearability! Casual drinks with friends tonight!!
> *



Wow, hotness!! You look amazing in those leather pants!! You Asian girls have the slimmest thighs!!


----------



## wannaprada

Nolia said:
			
		

> Ronnie's Maiden Voyage today!  I just got her two days ago and I want to test out her wearability! Casual drinks with friends tonight!!



Very cute!




			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> you and that damn bathroom....jk!
> 
> great color on your Beags! you must be the hottest thing in the town!



lmao!


----------



## megt10

dhampir2005 said:


> Here are two recent outfits! They're both HL and CL combos. Sorry the pics are taken before makeup. Lol Jamidee, wearing your fav shoes in one outfit!
> 
> View attachment 1891207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891208
> 
> 
> 
> HL Ari and black Mago
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL Ilia and Lady Clou


You look beautiful in both outfits loving the shoes.


----------



## dhampir2005

AEGIS said:


> i can't with how great you look!
> 
> 
> 
> *right click saves*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love that top!



Hahahaha thanks girl! I try with working out but I am no Jamidee; I'm just a runner who does weights and arms 2x/week 



megt10 said:


> You look beautiful in both outfits loving the shoes.



Thank you Meg! I have to admit I wish I was posting some "classier" outfits, but I've been wearing CLs a lot more for the lounge scene than dinner (been wearing other brands for dinner) so hence the bandage dress looks.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> WHOA----Hello sexxxyyy!  Your curves & booty are poppin!!!   If I was a lezzie---I would want to date you.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna, you always look amazing for work!! You are lucky you get to wear such awesome outfits & shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful again Meg!!! Another winner!! Love the purple, one of my fav colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am kicking myself for not jumping on those Pollocks! They are just out of this world!! You look awesome in them!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your dress Beagly, Adrianna Papell makes gorgeous styles!! And the color of your RM bag is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> You are KILLING it in those HL dresses!!! Absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hsahahaha! I have always wanted tiny asian feet. They are soo lucky!



Aww, thanks Beth.


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *Ronnie's Maiden Voyage today!  I just got her two days ago and I want to test out her wearability! Casual drinks with friends tonight!!
> *



You look so cute! Love the casual but totally adorable outfit.


----------



## Nolia

dhampir2005 said:


> Great casual look! Love the skinnies!





jamidee said:


> Do I see leather!?!?! Hot !!!!





stilly said:


> Such a cute look!!!





AEGIS said:


> love that top!





heiress-ox said:


> love this, you didn't waste any time wearing them! i'm obsessed with leather skinnies/leggings - let us know how you like the ron rons!





ShoobieDoobie said:


> Adorable!!!





wannaprada said:


> Very cute!





megt10 said:


> You look so cute! Love the casual but totally adorable outfit.



Thanks everyone!  I can't wait to wear them out more often!!


----------



## Champers21

Dress- Alexander McQueen
Shoes-Red leopard lady peep spikes.
Out for weekly dinner


----------



## megt10

Champers21 said:


> Dress- Alexander McQueen
> Shoes-Red leopard lady peep spikes.
> Out for weekly dinner


 Gorgeous outfit and shoes!


----------



## Champers21

megt10 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous outfit and shoes!



Thank u!!


----------



## Christchrist

Champers21 said:
			
		

> Dress- Alexander McQueen
> Shoes-Red leopard lady peep spikes.
> Out for weekly dinner



Very cute get up. Are those suede?


----------



## wannaprada

Champers21 said:
			
		

> Dress- Alexander McQueen
> Shoes-Red leopard lady peep spikes.
> Out for weekly dinner



Very nice outfit!


----------



## dhampir2005

Outfit of the day: Jbny shorts, random Asian brand blouse, and beige suede toutenkaboucle. Hahaha I'm purposely not wearing makeup today  got the lashes done yesterday.


----------



## dhampir2005

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> You are stunning! Who doesn't love HL with CLs?



Thank you! I try to switch it up but HL is always a win for me!


----------



## dbeth

Champers21 said:


> Dress- Alexander McQueen
> Shoes-Red leopard lady peep spikes.
> Out for weekly dinner




Love your LP spikes!! You look great in them!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

dhampir2005 said:


> Outfit of the day: Jbny shorts, random Asian brand blouse, and beige suede toutenkaboucle. Hahaha I'm purposely not wearing makeup today  got the lashes done yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1892694


Cute!!!


----------



## beagly911

Champers21 said:


> Dress- Alexander McQueen
> Shoes-Red leopard lady peep spikes.
> Out for weekly dinner


 Beautiful, love the spiked LP's!!


----------



## beagly911

dhampir2005 said:


> Outfit of the day: Jbny shorts, random Asian brand blouse, and beige suede toutenkaboucle. Hahaha I'm purposely not wearing makeup today  got the lashes done yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1892694


 Great look!


----------



## heiress-ox

dhampir2005 said:


> Outfit of the day: Jbny shorts, random Asian brand blouse, and beige suede toutenkaboucle. Hahaha I'm purposely not wearing makeup today  got the lashes done yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1892694



super cute casual outfit, i love the toutenkaboucles they are hot! 

ps - you get lash extensions? how do you find them, i wanted to try them for a special event, but then i heard a friend tell me a horror story of how when they fell out her lashes did too!


----------



## dhampir2005

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Cute!!!



Thank you 



beagly911 said:


> Great look!



Thanks Beagly! I'm trying to wear CLs more often now on the weekends. 



heiress-ox said:


> super cute casual outfit, i love the toutenkaboucles they are hot!
> 
> ps - you get lash extensions? how do you find them, i wanted to try them for a special event, but then i heard a friend tell me a horror story of how when they fell out her lashes did too!



Thanks girl! I've been getting lash extensions for over a year. 

The thing about your real lashes falling out is this. Your real lashes naturally fall out. Each lash extension is glued to a real lash so when it's naturally time for the real eyelash to fall off the lash extension comes off with it. For some people if they go to a bad technician the technician puts lashes that are too heavy (normally if the client wants lashes that are too long for her real lashes to support) and that causes the person's real lashes to fall out faster. This shouldn't happen though with a reputable technician. Also some people are bothered by the texture of the extensions and actually rub/pull them out themselves! Of course this pulls off your real eyelashes too. You just have to be conscious of them. They're very comfortable to wear and I haven't had any problems with my regular technician (went to one random place because of a groupon and let's say the lady sucked at putting them on). I totally recommend them because I don't need to wear falsies or even put on mascara.




Here's a pic of how they look immediately after my refill yesterday. Sorry hahaha my eye looks creepy but you get the idea


----------



## heiress-ox

dhampir2005 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Beagly! I'm trying to wear CLs more often now on the weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girl! I've been getting lash extensions for over a year.
> 
> The thing about your real lashes falling out is this. Your real lashes naturally fall out. Each lash extension is glued to a real lash so when it's naturally time for the real eyelash to fall off the lash extension comes off with it. For some people if they go to a bad technician the technician puts lashes that are too heavy (normally if the client wants lashes that are too long for her real lashes to support) and that causes the person's real lashes to fall out faster. This shouldn't happen though with a reputable technician. Also some people are bothered by the texture of the extensions and actually rub/pull them out themselves! Of course this pulls off your real eyelashes too. You just have to be conscious of them. They're very comfortable to wear and I haven't had any problems with my regular technician (went to one random place because of a groupon and let's say the lady sucked at putting them on). I totally recommend them because I don't need to wear falsies or even put on mascara.
> 
> View attachment 1892999
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of how they look immediately after my refill yesterday. Sorry hahaha my eye looks creepy but you get the idea



thanks babe, i LOVE them they look beautiful, so doll eyed & full, i love that look! i'm going to have to look into finding someone reputable in my area to do it for me, i'd love to try them at least once, they add some va va voom to your makeup.

and i'llll throw up the :back2topic: before someone else beats me to it LOL


----------



## anniethecat

heiress-ox said:


> super cute casual outfit, i love the toutenkaboucles they are hot!
> 
> ps - you get lash extensions? how do you find them, i wanted to try them for a special event, but then i heard a friend tell me a horror story of how when they fell out her lashes did too!


 

I heard the same thing, and my real lashes are super short. The salon where I go sells revitalash (it's like that product Brooke Shields used to do commericals for, can't remember the name) and my eyelashes are growing!

THe toutenkaboucles look great *dhampir*!


----------



## Nolia

*Head out tonight to a fashion exhibit and design competition!!
Trying to get some wear out of my Herve Leger dress from my bachelorette and bringing some sass in my Lucifers.
*


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> I heard the same thing, and my real lashes are super short. The salon where I go sells revitalash (it's like that product Brooke Shields used to do commericals for, can't remember the name) and my eyelashes are growing!
> 
> THe toutenkaboucles look great dhampir!



I use that too. Revitalash is fab


----------



## dhampir2005

anniethecat said:
			
		

> I heard the same thing, and my real lashes are super short. The salon where I go sells revitalash (it's like that product Brooke Shields used to do commericals for, can't remember the name) and my eyelashes are growing!
> 
> THe toutenkaboucles look great dhampir!



Thank you! Yeah eyelash extensions are great when done right but you Need to have a good technician.


----------



## GrRoxy

Nolia said:


> *Head out tonight to a fashion exhibit and design competition!!
> Trying to get some wear out of my Herve Leger dress from my bachelorette and bringing some sass in my Lucifers.
> *



You look great!


----------



## dhampir2005

Tonight's outfit still sans makeup! The bf and I are having dinner at one of our fav restaurants. Outfit: Zara blazer, Helmut Lang dress, CL Nitoinimoi booties. Our newest furbaby Milo had to be in the pics and investigate the shoes. He's 10 weeks old.


----------



## dhampir2005

Nolia said:
			
		

> Head out tonight to a fashion exhibit and design competition!!
> Trying to get some wear out of my Herve Leger dress from my bachelorette and bringing some sass in my Lucifers.



Super gorgeous! We know I'm a big HL fan


----------



## Christchrist

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Tonight's outfit still sans makeup! The bf and I are having dinner at one of our fav restaurants. Outfit: Zara blazer, Helmut Lang dress, CL Nitoinimoi booties. Our newest furbaby Milo had to be in the pics and investigate the shoes. He's 10 weeks old.



You look fab. Love the pup. Sexy booties


----------



## texas87

Nolia said:


> *Head out tonight to a fashion exhibit and design competition!!
> Trying to get some wear out of my Herve Leger dress from my bachelorette and bringing some sass in my Lucifers.
> *



umm you look amazeballs and those lucifers are


----------



## megt10

dhampir2005 said:


> Outfit of the day: Jbny shorts, random Asian brand blouse, and beige suede toutenkaboucle. Hahaha I'm purposely not wearing makeup today  got the lashes done yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1892694


 You look fantastic in this outfit.


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *Head out tonight to a fashion exhibit and design competition!!*
> *Trying to get some wear out of my Herve Leger dress from my bachelorette and bringing some sass in my Lucifers.*


 Gorgeous Nolia. You will be making heads turn.


----------



## megt10

dhampir2005 said:


> Tonight's outfit still sans makeup! The bf and I are having dinner at one of our fav restaurants. Outfit: Zara blazer, Helmut Lang dress, CL Nitoinimoi booties. Our newest furbaby Milo had to be in the pics and investigate the shoes. He's 10 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893066


 You look gorgeous dhampir. Love the booties with the dress but I especially LOVE Milo! OMG, he is so adorable.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Champers21 said:
			
		

> Dress- Alexander McQueen
> Shoes-Red leopard lady peep spikes.
> Out for weekly dinner



You look hot! And those shoes are TDF!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Nolia said:
			
		

> Head out tonight to a fashion exhibit and design competition!!
> Trying to get some wear out of my Herve Leger dress from my bachelorette and bringing some sass in my Lucifers.



I love HL/CL combo and you wear them so well. And I so want those shoes!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Tonight's outfit still sans makeup! The bf and I are having dinner at one of our fav restaurants. Outfit: Zara blazer, Helmut Lang dress, CL Nitoinimoi booties. Our newest furbaby Milo had to be in the pics and investigate the shoes. He's 10 weeks old.



Awww what a cute puppy! You look great too, but I'm afraid Milo is stealing the show :0P


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Nolia said:


> *Head out tonight to a fashion exhibit and design competition!!
> Trying to get some wear out of my Herve Leger dress from my bachelorette and bringing some sass in my Lucifers.
> *



Absolutely stunning! Hope you had fun at the fashion exhibit! [ :


----------



## LouboutinHottie

dhampir2005 said:


> Tonight's outfit still sans makeup! The bf and I are having dinner at one of our fav restaurants. Outfit: Zara blazer, Helmut Lang dress, CL Nitoinimoi booties. Our newest furbaby Milo had to be in the pics and investigate the shoes. He's 10 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893066



I absolutely love this!


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:


> Outfit of the day: Jbny shorts, random Asian brand blouse, and beige suede toutenkaboucle. Hahaha I'm purposely not wearing makeup today  got the lashes done yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1892694



xxxxxxxxxxxx
 I'm over you and your skinny cute self. the end. Better?


----------



## chrispy

dhampir2005 said:


> Tonight's outfit still sans makeup! The bf and I are having dinner at one of our fav restaurants. Outfit: Zara blazer, Helmut Lang dress, CL Nitoinimoi booties. Our newest furbaby Milo had to be in the pics and investigate the shoes. He's 10 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893066



Love the outfit!  I love seeing the Nitoinimoi after such a long time, it was and still is one of my favorite boot styles, I really wish CL would bring this style back, as I missed out on them.


----------



## jamidee

Nolia said:


> *Head out tonight to a fashion exhibit and design competition!!
> Trying to get some wear out of my Herve Leger dress from my bachelorette and bringing some sass in my Lucifers.
> *



hey hey hey heyyyy!!! you're looking wowzersss


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:


> Tonight's outfit still sans makeup! The bf and I are having dinner at one of our fav restaurants. Outfit: Zara blazer, Helmut Lang dress, CL Nitoinimoi booties. Our newest furbaby Milo had to be in the pics and investigate the shoes. He's 10 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893066



hey I just met you... and this is crazy. here's my number. Call me, maybe?

p.s. you're cute


----------



## Nolia

GrRoxy said:


> You look great!





dhampir2005 said:


> Super gorgeous! We know I'm a big HL fan





texas87 said:


> umm you look amazeballs and those lucifers are





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Nolia. You will be making heads turn.





IcookIeatIshop said:


> I love HL/CL combo and you wear them so well. And I so want those shoes!!





LouboutinHottie said:


> Absolutely stunning! Hope you had fun at the fashion exhibit! [ :





jamidee said:


> hey hey hey heyyyy!!! you're looking wowzersss



 Thanks everyone for the kind comments. Both my Herve and my Lucifers definitely got some attention today LOL


----------



## dhampir2005

Christchrist said:


> You look fab. Love the pup. Sexy booties



Thank you he's quite the cutie!



megt10 said:


> You look gorgeous dhampir. Love the booties with the dress but I especially LOVE Milo! OMG, he is so adorable.



Hahahaha thank you! I knew he would be the star in the pictures, he's such a cute little fur ball 



megt10 said:


> You look fantastic in this outfit.



I've been inspired by your ability to integrate CLs into your daily life so I'm making an effort too 



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Awww what a cute puppy! You look great too, but I'm afraid Milo is stealing the show :0P



Omg hahaha he is totally stealing my thunder!  hahaha next time I should post a picture of my outfit and then post of a picture of just Milo in his cuteness.



LouboutinHottie said:


> I absolutely love this!



Thank you! 



jamidee said:


> xxxxxxx
> I'm over you and your skinny cute self. the end. Better?



Hahahaha the racist comment. It's like my comment on Diana's link about the 12 and 24 year old where I prefaced my super racist comment by saying "I'm Asian so it's okay for me to say this....."



jamidee said:


> hey I just met you... and this is crazy. here's my number. Call me, maybe?
> 
> p.s. you're cute



Thank you very much!  remind me to link you on fb to the raccoon meme of that song


----------



## dhampir2005

chrispy said:


> Love the outfit!  I love seeing the Nitoinimoi after such a long time, it was and still is one of my favorite boot styles, I really wish CL would bring this style back, as I missed out on them.



Whoops! Somehow I missed this! I love them too, an oldie but goodie


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Thank you! I try to switch it up but HL is always a win for me!



They just always fit so well and look hot!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Outfit of the day: Jbny shorts, random Asian brand blouse, and beige suede toutenkaboucle. Hahaha I'm purposely not wearing makeup today  got the lashes done yesterday.



You look amazing! I really need to hop on this lash bandwagon! Are the toutenkaboucle really tough to walk in? Is there any ankle stability?


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Nolia said:
			
		

> Head out tonight to a fashion exhibit and design competition!!
> Trying to get some wear out of my Herve Leger dress from my bachelorette and bringing some sass in my Lucifers.



Love it! So jealous of your lucifers!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Tonight's outfit still sans makeup! The bf and I are having dinner at one of our fav restaurants. Outfit: Zara blazer, Helmut Lang dress, CL Nitoinimoi booties. Our newest furbaby Milo had to be in the pics and investigate the shoes. He's 10 weeks old.



You have totally inspired me to take my Nitoinomoi boots out of my closet and wear them! You look adorable!


----------



## megt10

dhampir2005 said:


> Thank you he's quite the cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha thank you! I knew he would be the star in the pictures, he's such a cute little fur ball
> 
> 
> 
> *I've been inspired by your ability to integrate CLs into your daily life so I'm making an effort too *
> 
> 
> 
> Omg hahaha he is totally stealing my thunder!  hahaha next time I should post a picture of my outfit and then post of a picture of just Milo in his cuteness.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha the racist comment. It's like my comment on Diana's link about the 12 and 24 year old where I prefaced my super racist comment by saying "I'm Asian so it's okay for me to say this....."
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!  remind me to link you on fb to the raccoon meme of that song


 If I didn't incorporate my CL's into my daily life I would have little occasion to wear them .


----------



## anniethecat

Nolia said:


> *Head out tonight to a fashion exhibit and design competition!!*
> *Trying to get some wear out of my Herve Leger dress from my bachelorette and bringing some sass in my Lucifers.*


 
 those Lucifers....you look great Nolia!


----------



## anniethecat

dhampir2005 said:


> Tonight's outfit still sans makeup! The bf and I are having dinner at one of our fav restaurants. Outfit: Zara blazer, Helmut Lang dress, CL Nitoinimoi booties. Our newest furbaby Milo had to be in the pics and investigate the shoes. He's 10 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893066


 

Everytime I see those booties I like them more and more.  Love this look!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Nolia said:


> *Head out tonight to a fashion exhibit and design competition!!
> Trying to get some wear out of my Herve Leger dress from my bachelorette and bringing some sass in my Lucifers.
> *


Love the HL and the Lucifers!!!  My UHG!!!
Great bod too!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

dhampir2005 said:


> Tonight's outfit still sans makeup! The bf and I are having dinner at one of our fav restaurants. Outfit: Zara blazer, Helmut Lang dress, CL Nitoinimoi booties. Our newest furbaby Milo had to be in the pics and investigate the shoes. He's 10 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893066


You and your pup are so adorable!!!


----------



## dhampir2005

ShoobieDoobie said:


> They just always fit so well and look hot!



So true! Plus I need excuses to wear them 



ShoobieDoobie said:


> You look amazing! I really need to hop on this lash bandwagon! Are the toutenkaboucle really tough to walk in? Is there any ankle stability?



I don't find them tough to walk in. I'd say the ankle stability is decent. The straps wrap around your foot then ankle so they are pretty securely on there. I actually find these to be one of my most comfy pairs!  keep in mind they are 150s so if taller heels hurt your foot these will too.




ShoobieDoobie said:


> You have totally inspired me to take my Nitoinomoi boots out of my closet and wear them! You look adorable!



The booties I think are underappreciated! When styled right they can make a killer outfit! 



megt10 said:


> If I didn't incorporate my CL's into my daily life I would have little occasion to wear them .



My problem exactly  so I have to make an effort!



anniethecat said:


> Everytime I see those booties I like them more and more.  Love this look!



Me too! I'm glad I was able to score a pair at at 120 they are decently comfy.



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You and your pup are so adorable!!!



Thank you!


----------



## martinaa

jamidee said:


> For you dhampir
> 
> View attachment 1891409
> 
> 
> HL Miami as well.
> Sorry for all the me pics... It's been so long... I had a few that I never posted . Hope y'all dont
> Mind!



You always look so hot!


----------



## stilly

Champers21 said:


> Dress- Alexander McQueen
> Shoes-Red leopard lady peep spikes.
> Out for weekly dinner


 
Love the red dress and LP Spikes!!!
Amazing!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

Nolia said:
			
		

> Head out tonight to a fashion exhibit and design competition!!
> Trying to get some wear out of my Herve Leger dress from my bachelorette and bringing some sass in my Lucifers.


Amazing legs. 




			
				dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Tonight's outfit still sans makeup! The bf and I are having dinner at one of our fav restaurants. Outfit: Zara blazer, Helmut Lang dress, CL Nitoinimoi booties. Our newest furbaby Milo had to be in the pics and investigate the shoes. He's 10 weeks old.


Love the booties.


----------



## mrl1005

Nolia said:
			
		

> Head out tonight to a fashion exhibit and design competition!!
> Trying to get some wear out of my Herve Leger dress from my bachelorette and bringing some sass in my Lucifers.



You look phenomenal! Sexy and classy at the same time!!


----------



## mrl1005

Interview yesterday at a shoe store pt durin the holidays to make some extra cash. (Or some CL spending money hehe). Ended up wearing the C'est Moi rather than the Bibis. (Don't mind the weird pic angle and how my calves look HUGE...haha or at least that's what I'm telling myself...weird camera/iPhone angle )


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> Interview yesterday at a shoe store pt durin the holidays to make some extra cash. (Or some CL spending money hehe). Ended up wearing the C'est Moi rather than the Bibis. (Don't mind the weird pic angle and how my calves look HUGE...haha or at least that's what I'm telling myself...weird camera/iPhone angle )


Lookin' good mrl!!!


----------



## mrl1005

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Lookin' good mrl!!!



Helen you are too kind!!! (Seeing all you lovely ladies on here with your killer legs and killer bods is addition to my motivation for training for my half-marathon and hitting up the gym)


----------



## Nolia

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Love it! So jealous of your lucifers!





anniethecat said:


> those Lucifers....you look great Nolia!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Love the HL and the Lucifers!!!  My UHG!!!
> Great bod too!!!





hunniesochic said:


> Amazing legs.
> 
> 
> Love the booties.





mrl1005 said:


> You look phenomenal! Sexy and classy at the same time!!



Thanks so much!  I remember when I first saw the black Lucifers and red Lady Clou, I don't for the life of me decide between both!! They were definitely the stars of the night!


----------



## dhampir2005

Today's outfit for Afternoon tea:  Black Halo dress and Woodstock VPs. Carried with Marc Jacobs Lindy. Last day without makeup.






Since Milo was such a star I included a picture of him in his super cute furriness




For some reason he really liked licking this pair. This is when I sat down to put on jewelry. Hahaha the toe of the shoes are now damp.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Interview yesterday at a shoe store pt durin the holidays to make some extra cash. (Or some CL spending money hehe). Ended up wearing the C'est Moi rather than the Bibis. (Don't mind the weird pic angle and how my calves look HUGE...haha or at least that's what I'm telling myself...weird camera/iPhone angle )


They lol so cute. How was the interview?



			
				dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Today's outfit for Afternoon tea:  Black Halo dress and Woodstock VPs. Carried with Marc Jacobs Lindy. Last day without makeup.
> 
> Since Milo was such a star I included a picture of him in his super cute furriness
> 
> For some reason he really liked licking this pair. This is when I sat down to put on jewelry. Hahaha the toe of the shoes are now damp.



I adore that dog. You look so good


----------



## Nolia

dhampir2005 said:


> Today's outfit for Afternoon tea:  Black Halo dress and Woodstock VPs. Carried with Marc Jacobs Lindy. Last day without makeup.



Oh I love the neckline of that dress!


----------



## wannaprada

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Outfit of the day: Jbny shorts, random Asian brand blouse, and beige suede toutenkaboucle. Hahaha I'm purposely not wearing makeup today  got the lashes done yesterday.



Cute!




			
				Nolia said:
			
		

> Head out tonight to a fashion exhibit and design competition!!
> Trying to get some wear out of my Herve Leger dress from my bachelorette and bringing some sass in my Lucifers.



Love the outfit Nolia!




			
				dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Tonight's outfit still sans makeup! The bf and I are having dinner at one of our fav restaurants. Outfit: Zara blazer, Helmut Lang dress, CL Nitoinimoi booties. Our newest furbaby Milo had to be in the pics and investigate the shoes. He's 10 weeks old.



Another great outfit!




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Interview yesterday at a shoe store pt durin the holidays to make some extra cash. (Or some CL spending money hehe). Ended up wearing the C'est Moi rather than the Bibis. (Don't mind the weird pic angle and how my calves look HUGE...haha or at least that's what I'm telling myself...weird camera/iPhone angle )



You looked great! Hope you get the job!




			
				dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Today's outfit for Afternoon tea:  Black Halo dress and Woodstock VPs. Carried with Marc Jacobs Lindy. Last day without makeup.
> 
> Since Milo was such a star I included a picture of him in his super cute furriness
> 
> For some reason he really liked licking this pair. This is when I sat down to put on jewelry. Hahaha the toe of the shoes are now damp.



Very nice!


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Interview yesterday at a shoe store pt durin the holidays to make some extra cash. (Or some CL spending money hehe). Ended up wearing the C'est Moi rather than the Bibis. (Don't mind the weird pic angle and how my calves look HUGE...haha or at least that's what I'm telling myself...weird camera/iPhone angle )


 Love the booties. Your calves are not huge it is the angle for sure.


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Helen you are too kind!!! (Seeing all you lovely ladies on here with your killer legs and killer bods is addition to my motivation for training for my half-marathon and hitting up the gym)


 I know I find of all the threads that I go to this one is truly the most inspirational.  I always look forward to seeing what everyone is wearing and how awesome they look. Sure keeps me motivated.


----------



## megt10

dhampir2005 said:


> Today's outfit for Afternoon tea: Black Halo dress and Woodstock VPs. Carried with Marc Jacobs Lindy. Last day without makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894332
> 
> 
> Since Milo was such a star I included a picture of him in his super cute furriness
> 
> View attachment 1894333
> 
> 
> For some reason he really liked licking this pair. This is when I sat down to put on jewelry. Hahaha the toe of the shoes are now damp.
> 
> View attachment 1894334


 Awwww, love Milo. You look beautiful in that dress.


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> I know I find of all the threads that I go to this one is truly the most inspirational.  I always look forward to seeing what everyone is wearing and how awesome they look. Sure keeps me motivated.



Aww thank you! (And I sure hope it was the angle!!) You always look phenomenal! I love all your outfits!!


----------



## anniethecat

dhampir2005 said:


> Today's outfit for Afternoon tea: Black Halo dress and Woodstock VPs. Carried with Marc Jacobs Lindy. Last day without makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894332
> 
> 
> Since Milo was such a star I included a picture of him in his super cute furriness
> 
> View attachment 1894333
> 
> 
> For some reason he really liked licking this pair. This is when I sat down to put on jewelry. Hahaha the toe of the shoes are now damp.
> 
> View attachment 1894334


 
Another great look!  Your pup is so cute!!!


----------



## brittany729

Just wanted to give a general shout out to all of you lovely ladies!  I admire each and everyone of you and your fashion sense. I LoveTPF!


----------



## dhampir2005

hunniesochic said:


> Amazing legs.
> 
> 
> Love the booties.





Christchrist said:


> They lol so cute. How was the interview?
> 
> 
> I adore that dog. You look so good





Nolia said:


> Oh I love the neckline of that dress!





wannaprada said:


> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfit Nolia!
> 
> 
> 
> Another great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> You looked great! Hope you get the job!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!





megt10 said:


> Awwww, love Milo. You look beautiful in that dress.





anniethecat said:


> Another great look!  Your pup is so cute!!!



  thank you ladies so much! I can normally only find chances on the weekend to dress up and wear CLs. I tend to wear my running clothing to class


----------



## dhampir2005

mrl1005 said:


> Interview yesterday at a shoe store pt durin the holidays to make some extra cash. (Or some CL spending money hehe). Ended up wearing the C'est Moi rather than the Bibis. (Don't mind the weird pic angle and how my calves look HUGE...haha or at least that's what I'm telling myself...weird camera/iPhone angle )



I love these booties! Camera angle for sure!


----------



## mrl1005

dhampir2005 said:


> I love these booties! Camera angle for sure!



Thank you!! They're actually really comfy and such soft leather! And thank you!, dhampir!


----------



## fumi

dhampir2005 said:


> Today's outfit for Afternoon tea:  Black Halo dress and Woodstock VPs. Carried with Marc Jacobs Lindy. Last day without makeup.
> 
> Since Milo was such a star I included a picture of him in his super cute furriness
> 
> View attachment 1894333
> 
> 
> For some reason he really liked licking this pair. This is when I sat down to put on jewelry. Hahaha the toe of the shoes are now damp.
> 
> View attachment 1894334



You look classy! Your dog is so cute- what kind of dog is he?


----------



## fumi

Nolia said:


> *Head out tonight to a fashion exhibit and design competition!!
> Trying to get some wear out of my Herve Leger dress from my bachelorette and bringing some sass in my Lucifers.
> *



You look amazing. Love the shoes and dress!


----------



## dhampir2005

fumi said:


> You look classy! Your dog is so cute- what kind of dog is he?



Thank you! He's an American Eskimo, 10 weeks old.


----------



## fumi

Champers21 said:


> Dress- Alexander McQueen
> Shoes-Red leopard lady peep spikes.
> Out for weekly dinner



Kicka** shoes!


----------



## mrl1005

dhampir2005 said:


> Tonight's outfit still sans makeup! The bf and I are having dinner at one of our fav restaurants. Outfit: Zara blazer, Helmut Lang dress, CL Nitoinimoi booties. Our newest furbaby Milo had to be in the pics and investigate the shoes. He's 10 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893066


You look awesome! (and your pup is just too cute!! He's like my little one. Bella, my yorkie, likes to come smell and kiss all my designer shoes. I literally lol'ed when I saw the pic of him kissing your nude CLs.)


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> *Head out tonight to a fashion exhibit and design competition!!*
> *Trying to get some wear out of my Herve Leger dress from my bachelorette and bringing some sass in my Lucifers.*


 Breathtaking Nolia!!!


----------



## beagly911

dhampir2005 said:


> Tonight's outfit still sans makeup! The bf and I are having dinner at one of our fav restaurants. Outfit: Zara blazer, Helmut Lang dress, CL Nitoinimoi booties. Our newest furbaby Milo had to be in the pics and investigate the shoes. He's 10 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893066


 Great look, love the puppy!!


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> Interview yesterday at a shoe store pt durin the holidays to make some extra cash. (Or some CL spending money hehe). Ended up wearing the C'est Moi rather than the Bibis. (Don't mind the weird pic angle and how my calves look HUGE...haha or at least that's what I'm telling myself...weird camera/iPhone angle )


 Looking lovely mrl1005...good luck!!


----------



## beagly911

dhampir2005 said:


> Today's outfit for Afternoon tea: Black Halo dress and Woodstock VPs. Carried with Marc Jacobs Lindy. Last day without makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894332
> 
> 
> Since Milo was such a star I included a picture of him in his super cute furriness
> 
> View attachment 1894333
> 
> 
> For some reason he really liked licking this pair. This is when I sat down to put on jewelry. Hahaha the toe of the shoes are now damp.
> 
> View attachment 1894334


 You look fabulous!!  And your puppy again is soooo cute!!!


----------



## mrl1005

beagly911 said:


> Looking lovely mrl1005...good luck!!



Aww thank you Beagly!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Today's outfit for Afternoon tea:  Black Halo dress and Woodstock VPs. Carried with Marc Jacobs Lindy. Last day without makeup.
> 
> Since Milo was such a star I included a picture of him in his super cute furriness
> 
> For some reason he really liked licking this pair. This is when I sat down to put on jewelry. Hahaha the toe of the shoes are now damp.



The sleeves and the neckline of the dress and the shape of the skirt are all so perfect! And I vote for you to include Milo's photo with every post. He is so adorable!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My new UGH *CL Forever Tina 120*:

Dress - *Vero Moda*
Tights - *Calvin Klein*
Necklace - *David Yurman Quatrefoil Pearls*
Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Blue Topaz*
Watch - *Links of London Sweetie* (worn throughout)





Dress - *Three Dots*
Tights - *Calvin Klein*
Citrine Sparkler earrings and necklace - *Tiffany & Co*
Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Citrine*
Bag - *Balenciaga Lagon City with G12 RGH*


----------



## fumi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new UGH *CL Forever Tina 120*:
> 
> Dress - *Vero Moda*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Necklace - *David Yurman Quatrefoil Pearls*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Blue Topaz*
> Watch - *Links of London Sweetie* (worn throughout)
> 
> View attachment 1895687
> 
> 
> 
> Dress - *Three Dots*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Citrine Sparkler earrings and necklace - *Tiffany & Co*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Citrine*
> Bag - *Balenciaga Lagon City with G12 RGH*
> 
> View attachment 1895685
> 
> 
> View attachment 1895686



Glad to see you again! You are stunning as always.


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new UGH *CL Forever Tina 120*:
> 
> Dress - *Vero Moda*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Necklace - *David Yurman Quatrefoil Pearls*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Blue Topaz*
> Watch - *Links of London Sweetie* (worn throughout)
> 
> View attachment 1895687
> 
> 
> 
> Dress - *Three Dots*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Citrine Sparkler earrings and necklace - *Tiffany & Co*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Citrine*
> Bag - *Balenciaga Lagon City with G12 RGH*
> 
> View attachment 1895685
> 
> 
> View attachment 1895686



You look amazing CEC! Love it all.


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> My new UGH CL Forever Tina 120:
> 
> Dress - Vero Moda
> Tights - Calvin Klein
> Necklace - David Yurman Quatrefoil Pearls
> Ring - David Yurman Petit Albion in Blue Topaz
> Watch - Links of London Sweetie (worn throughout)
> 
> Dress - Three Dots
> Tights - Calvin Klein
> Citrine Sparkler earrings and necklace - Tiffany & Co
> Ring - David Yurman Petit Albion in Citrine
> Bag - Balenciaga Lagon City with G12 RGH



You look amazing as always!! Love your style!


----------



## bprimuslevy

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> My new UGH CL Forever Tina 120:
> 
> Dress - Vero Moda
> Tights - Calvin Klein
> Necklace - David Yurman Quatrefoil Pearls
> Ring - David Yurman Petit Albion in Blue Topaz
> Watch - Links of London Sweetie (worn throughout)
> 
> Dress - Three Dots
> Tights - Calvin Klein
> Citrine Sparkler earrings and necklace - Tiffany & Co
> Ring - David Yurman Petit Albion in Citrine
> Bag - Balenciaga Lagon City with G12 RGH



You look fantastic. Plus, you give me hope I can find Forever Tina.


----------



## beagly911

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new UGH *CL Forever Tina 120*:
> 
> Dress - *Vero Moda*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Necklace - *David Yurman Quatrefoil Pearls*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Blue Topaz*
> Watch - *Links of London Sweetie* (worn throughout)
> 
> View attachment 1895687
> 
> 
> 
> Dress - *Three Dots*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Citrine Sparkler earrings and necklace - *Tiffany & Co*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Citrine*
> Bag - *Balenciaga Lagon City with G12 RGH*
> 
> View attachment 1895685
> 
> 
> View attachment 1895686


 Absolutely stunning!!  Both are so classy yet so different!!


----------



## Champers21

fumi said:
			
		

> Kicka** shoes!



Yeah!!! So loving my lady peep spikes  want more!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new UGH *CL Forever Tina 120*:
> 
> Dress - *Vero Moda*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Necklace - *David Yurman Quatrefoil Pearls*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Blue Topaz*
> Watch - *Links of London Sweetie* (worn throughout)
> 
> View attachment 1895687
> 
> 
> 
> Dress - *Three Dots*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Citrine Sparkler earrings and necklace - *Tiffany & Co*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Citrine*
> Bag - *Balenciaga Lagon City with G12 RGH*
> 
> View attachment 1895685
> 
> 
> View attachment 1895686



You look great!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bprimuslevy said:


> You look fantastic. Plus, you give me hope I can find Forever Tina.



Ooohh I'm glad there's another fan of the Forever Tinas!!! Don't give up hope! What size are you looking for? I'll keep an eye out 




fumi said:


> Glad to see you again! You are stunning as always.





megt10 said:


> You look amazing CEC! Love it all.





wannaprada said:


> You look amazing as always!! Love your style!





beagly911 said:


> Absolutely stunning!!  Both are so classy yet so different!!





Champers21 said:


> Yeah!!! So loving my lady peep spikes  want more!





LouboutinHottie said:


> You look great!




Thank you so much ladies! You are all too sweet!!!


----------



## dhampir2005

mrl1005 said:


> You look awesome! (and your pup is just too cute!! He's like my little one. Bella, my yorkie, likes to come smell and kiss all my designer shoes. I literally lol'ed when I saw the pic of him kissing your nude CLs.)



Hahahaha Thank you! It's weird he normally only comes to smell the shoe and maybe give it a kiss or two. With these he was like in love! 



beagly911 said:


> Great look, love the puppy!!





beagly911 said:


> You look fabulous!!  And your puppy again is soooo cute!!!



Thank you so much Beagly. After the weekends it's back to running shoes on the daily for me 



IcookIeatIshop said:


> The sleeves and the neckline of the dress and the shape of the skirt are all so perfect! And I vote for you to include Milo's photo with every post. He is so adorable!



Awww thank you for the compliment. I'm a big fan of Black Halo. I'll try to include a picture of Milo every time just for you! He's slowly but surely growing up


----------



## dhampir2005

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new UGH *CL Forever Tina 120*:
> 
> Dress - *Vero Moda*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Necklace - *David Yurman Quatrefoil Pearls*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Blue Topaz*
> Watch - *Links of London Sweetie* (worn throughout)
> 
> View attachment 1895687
> 
> 
> 
> Dress - *Three Dots*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Citrine Sparkler earrings and necklace - *Tiffany & Co*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Citrine*
> Bag - *Balenciaga Lagon City with G12 RGH*
> 
> View attachment 1895685
> 
> 
> View attachment 1895686



Love this outfit C! You look stunning


----------



## bprimuslevy

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ooohh I'm glad there's another fan of the Forever Tinas!!! Don't give up hope! What size are you looking for? I'll keep an eye out


 
I'm looking for a 39.5. I saw a 40 on eBay everything I read said they would be too big. The fringe is amazing. Thanks for keeping an eye out.


----------



## anniethecat

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new UGH *CL Forever Tina 120*:
> 
> Dress - *Vero Moda*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Necklace - *David Yurman Quatrefoil Pearls*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Blue Topaz*
> Watch - *Links of London Sweetie* (worn throughout)
> 
> View attachment 1895687
> 
> 
> 
> Dress - *Three Dots*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Citrine Sparkler earrings and necklace - *Tiffany & Co*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Citrine*
> Bag - *Balenciaga Lagon City with G12 RGH*
> 
> View attachment 1895685
> 
> 
> View attachment 1895686


 
Both looks are great!


----------



## dbeth

mrl1005 said:


> Interview yesterday at a shoe store pt durin the holidays to make some extra cash. (Or some CL spending money hehe). Ended up wearing the C'est Moi rather than the Bibis. (Don't mind the weird pic angle and how my calves look HUGE...haha or at least that's what I'm telling myself...weird camera/iPhone angle )



Great combo--love the glitter in your leggings! so pretty!!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new UGH *CL Forever Tina 120*:
> 
> Dress - *Vero Moda*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Necklace - *David Yurman Quatrefoil Pearls*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Blue Topaz*
> Watch - *Links of London Sweetie* (worn throughout)
> 
> View attachment 1895687
> 
> 
> 
> Dress - *Three Dots*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Citrine Sparkler earrings and necklace - *Tiffany & Co*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Citrine*
> Bag - *Balenciaga Lagon City with G12 RGH*
> 
> View attachment 1895685
> 
> 
> View attachment 1895686



WOW Cec!!!!!   I always look forward to your mod pics.....they are seriously some of the best ones on TPF!!!!  You look amazing dear!!!!!! Love the way you put your outfits together--perfection.


----------



## jamidee

martinaa said:


> You always look so hot!


 aweee thankksss!


----------



## AEGIS

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new UGH *CL Forever Tina 120*:
> 
> Dress - *Vero Moda*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Necklace - *David Yurman Quatrefoil Pearls*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Blue Topaz*
> Watch - *Links of London Sweetie* (worn throughout)
> 
> View attachment 1895687
> 
> 
> 
> Dress - *Three Dots*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Citrine Sparkler earrings and necklace - *Tiffany & Co*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Citrine*
> Bag - *Balenciaga Lagon City with G12 RGH*
> 
> View attachment 1895685
> 
> 
> View attachment 1895686



i could never pull these off. i love them on you


----------



## gfairenoughh

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new UGH *CL Forever Tina 120*:
> 
> Dress - *Vero Moda*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Necklace - *David Yurman Quatrefoil Pearls*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Blue Topaz*
> Watch - *Links of London Sweetie* (worn throughout)
> 
> View attachment 1895687
> 
> 
> 
> Dress - *Three Dots*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Citrine Sparkler earrings and necklace - *Tiffany & Co*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Citrine*
> Bag - *Balenciaga Lagon City with G12 RGH*
> 
> View attachment 1895685
> 
> 
> View attachment 1895686



*GASP* You look amazing! Congrats getting your UHG!!!!!


----------



## kham

You look HOOOOT!!!! Love, Love, Love the Boots!!!! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new UGH *CL Forever Tina 120*:
> 
> Dress - *Vero Moda*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Necklace - *David Yurman Quatrefoil Pearls*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Blue Topaz*
> Watch - *Links of London Sweetie* (worn throughout)
> 
> View attachment 1895687
> 
> 
> 
> Dress - *Three Dots*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Citrine Sparkler earrings and necklace - *Tiffany & Co*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Citrine*
> Bag - *Balenciaga Lagon City with G12 RGH*
> 
> View attachment 1895685
> 
> 
> View attachment 1895686


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Went pretty stepford wife today. Had to try out the piggys
> 
> View attachment 1886576
> 
> 
> Toby wanted in the pic. Silly puppy
> 
> View attachment 1886577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886578


 
LOVE it!!

B


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:


> Great combo--love the glitter in your leggings! so pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Cec!!!!!   I always look forward to your mod pics.....they are seriously some of the best ones on TPF!!!!  You look amazing dear!!!!!! Love the way you put your outfits together--perfection.



Thanks dbeth! I love leggings! (since I can't wear my heels with sweats in public unless I want to be looked at incredibly strangely!)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dhampir2005 said:


> Love this outfit C! You look stunning





bprimuslevy said:


> I'm looking for a 39.5. I saw a 40 on eBay everything I read said they would be too big. The fringe is amazing. Thanks for keeping an eye out.





anniethecat said:


> Both looks are great!





dbeth said:


> Great combo--love the glitter in your leggings! so pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Cec!!!!!   I always look forward to your mod pics.....they are seriously some of the best ones on TPF!!!!  You look amazing dear!!!!!! Love the way you put your outfits together--perfection.





AEGIS said:


> i could never pull these off. i love them on you





gfairenoughh said:


> *GASP* You look amazing! Congrats getting your UHG!!!!!





kham said:


> You look HOOOOT!!!! Love, Love, Love the Boots!!!!



Thank you all very very much!!! Can't say enough  for all your kindness!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

I worn my Stella bandage dress and pivoine LP yday for a night out with my DH


----------



## attyxthomas

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> I worn my Stella bandage dress and pivoine LP yday for a night out with my DH



You deff look good in that outfit!!! I have the same dress in blue and you pull it off great!!


----------



## fumi

bougainvillier said:


> I worn my Stella bandage dress and pivoine LP yday for a night out with my DH



You look wonderful!


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> I worn my Stella bandage dress and pivoine LP yday for a night out with my DH



Whoa! I love it all. Very nice outfit and shoe combo


----------



## GrRoxy

bougainvillier said:


> I worn my Stella bandage dress and pivoine LP yday for a night out with my DH



You look great!!


----------



## Louboufan

Gorg!


CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new UGH *CL Forever Tina 120*:
> 
> Dress - *Vero Moda*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Necklace - *David Yurman Quatrefoil Pearls*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Blue Topaz*
> Watch - *Links of London Sweetie* (worn throughout)
> 
> View attachment 1895687
> 
> 
> 
> Dress - *Three Dots*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Citrine Sparkler earrings and necklace - *Tiffany & Co*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Citrine*
> Bag - *Balenciaga Lagon City with G12 RGH*
> 
> View attachment 1895685
> 
> 
> View attachment 1895686


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> I worn my Stella bandage dress and pivoine LP yday for a night out with my DH


You look amazing!  Love your shoes!!!


----------



## evanescent

bougainvillier said:


> I worn my Stella bandage dress and pivoine LP yday for a night out with my DH



You look AMAZING!! And it has only been a month+ since you gave birth?! Unbelievable!!!  



CEC.LV4eva said:


> My new UGH *CL Forever Tina 120*:
> 
> Dress - *Vero Moda*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Necklace - *David Yurman Quatrefoil Pearls*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Blue Topaz*
> Watch - *Links of London Sweetie* (worn throughout)
> 
> View attachment 1895687
> 
> 
> 
> Dress - *Three Dots*
> Tights - *Calvin Klein*
> Citrine Sparkler earrings and necklace - *Tiffany & Co*
> Ring - *David Yurman Petit Albion in Citrine*
> Bag - *Balenciaga Lagon City with G12 RGH*
> 
> View attachment 1895685
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always CEC! You pull those off so well!
> 
> View attachment 1895686





dhampir2005 said:


> Today's outfit for Afternoon tea:  Black Halo dress and Woodstock VPs. Carried with Marc Jacobs Lindy. Last day without makeup.
> 
> View attachment 1894332
> 
> 
> Since Milo was such a star I included a picture of him in his super cute furriness
> 
> View attachment 1894333
> 
> 
> For some reason he really liked licking this pair. This is when I sat down to put on jewelry. Hahaha the toe of the shoes are now damp.
> 
> View attachment 1894334



Gorgeous outfits! Milo is so so adorable!



mrl1005 said:


> Interview yesterday at a shoe store pt durin the holidays to make some extra cash. (Or some CL spending money hehe). Ended up wearing the C'est Moi rather than the Bibis. (Don't mind the weird pic angle and how my calves look HUGE...haha or at least that's what I'm telling myself...weird camera/iPhone angle )



Aw I love the C'est Mois. You look great!


----------



## mrl1005

evanescent said:


> You look AMAZING!! And it has only been a month+ since you gave birth?! Unbelievable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfits! Milo is so so adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw I love the C'est Mois. You look great!



Thank you evanescent!


----------



## beagly911

bougainvillier said:


> I worn my Stella bandage dress and pivoine LP yday for a night out with my DH


 Gorgeous!  DH is a lucky man!


----------



## hunniesochic

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> I worn my Stella bandage dress and pivoine LP yday for a night out with my DH



Beautiful!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bougainvillier said:


> I worn my Stella bandage dress and pivoine LP yday for a night out with my DH



Sexxxxy lady


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

bougainvillier said:


> I worn my Stella bandage dress and pivoine LP yday for a night out with my DH



You look lovely!


----------



## megt10

bougainvillier said:


> I worn my Stella bandage dress and pivoine LP yday for a night out with my DH


 You are stunning in this dress. I am sure you had a great time.


----------



## evanescent

Caught up with some friends for dinner and wore my black patent Pigalle 100s. After sizing issues with the 120s I decided to get 100s instead and couldn't be happier! I'm kinda glad the 120s didn't work out after all as I'd probably have difficulty walking in them 

Dress by Gareth Pugh; J Crew necklace; random coral belt; YSL Chyc clutch in african violet.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

evanescent said:


> Caught up with some friends for dinner and wore my black patent Pigalle 100s. After sizing issues with the 120s I decided to get 100s instead and couldn't be happier! I'm kinda glad the 120s didn't work out after all as I'd probably have difficulty walking in them
> 
> Dress by Gareth Pugh; J Crew necklace; random coral belt; YSL Chyc clutch in african violet.


Oh you look absolutely gorgeous!!!
Love the way you dress!!!  Love the YSL clutch.  Nice splash of color!!!


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> Caught up with some friends for dinner and wore my black patent Pigalle 100s. After sizing issues with the 120s I decided to get 100s instead and couldn't be happier! I'm kinda glad the 120s didn't work out after all as I'd probably have difficulty walking in them
> 
> Dress by Gareth Pugh; J Crew necklace; random coral belt; YSL Chyc clutch in african violet.


 Fantastic outfit. I love your dress and the pop of color of your clutch.


----------



## angelcove

Gorgeous!! I love this look!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

evanescent said:


> Caught up with some friends for dinner and wore my black patent Pigalle 100s. After sizing issues with the 120s I decided to get 100s instead and couldn't be happier! I'm kinda glad the 120s didn't work out after all as I'd probably have difficulty walking in them
> 
> Dress by Gareth Pugh; J Crew necklace; random coral belt; YSL Chyc clutch in african violet.



This whole outfit is amazing! Love the turquoise + plum color combo and of course the CL's


----------



## texas87

evanescent said:


> Caught up with some friends for dinner and wore my black patent Pigalle 100s. After sizing issues with the 120s I decided to get 100s instead and couldn't be happier! I'm kinda glad the 120s didn't work out after all as I'd probably have difficulty walking in them
> 
> Dress by Gareth Pugh; J Crew necklace; random coral belt; YSL Chyc clutch in african violet.


 
I  love everything about this outfit especially the pops of color!


----------



## bougainvillier

Sorry couldn't figure multi-quote on the phone. Thanks all for the nice word!


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:


> Caught up with some friends for dinner and wore my black patent Pigalle 100s. After sizing issues with the 120s I decided to get 100s instead and couldn't be happier! I'm kinda glad the 120s didn't work out after all as I'd probably have difficulty walking in them
> 
> Dress by Gareth Pugh; J Crew necklace; random coral belt; YSL Chyc clutch in african violet.



You look so good in this! And I love the pigalle 100. So elegant! I have the same clutch  Love the purple!


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> I received in the mail yesterday from BG the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Peacock/Violette. I wore them to Yom Kippur services last night. The dress is Tory Burch and the bag is Chanel flap.


 
You already know what I think about those beautiful shoes, Meg - but that dress is TDF! Poor Rabi, poor Cantor!...

B


----------



## dhampir2005

bougainvillier said:


> I worn my Stella bandage dress and pivoine LP yday for a night out with my DH



You look great! Love the pivoine!



evanescent said:


> You look AMAZING!! And it has only been a month+ since you gave birth?! Unbelievable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfits! Milo is so so adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw I love the C'est Mois. You look great!



Hahaha Milo is the fan favorite! I'm going to start captioning my pictures as "A picture of Milo.... with me in the background in an outfit" 



evanescent said:


> Caught up with some friends for dinner and wore my black patent Pigalle 100s. After sizing issues with the 120s I decided to get 100s instead and couldn't be happier! I'm kinda glad the 120s didn't work out after all as I'd probably have difficulty walking in them
> 
> Dress by Gareth Pugh; J Crew necklace; random coral belt; YSL Chyc clutch in african violet.



Love the print on that dress with the necklace!


----------



## stilly

evanescent said:


> Caught up with some friends for dinner and wore my black patent Pigalle 100s. After sizing issues with the 120s I decided to get 100s instead and couldn't be happier! I'm kinda glad the 120s didn't work out after all as I'd probably have difficulty walking in them
> 
> Dress by Gareth Pugh; J Crew necklace; random coral belt; YSL Chyc clutch in african violet.


 
Love the outfit!!! So pretty!!!


----------



## evanescent

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oh you look absolutely gorgeous!!!
> Love the way you dress!!!  Love the YSL clutch.  Nice splash of color!!!





megt10 said:


> Fantastic outfit. I love your dress and the pop of color of your clutch.





angelcove said:


> Gorgeous!! I love this look!!





jess10141 said:


> This whole outfit is amazing! Love the turquoise + plum color combo and of course the CL's





texas87 said:


> I  love everything about this outfit especially the pops of color!





bougainvillier said:


> You look so good in this! And I love the pigalle 100. So elegant! I have the same clutch  Love the purple!





dhampir2005 said:


> Love the print on that dress with the necklace!





stilly said:


> Love the outfit!!! So pretty!!!



Thanks very much everyone!


----------



## heiress-ox

bougainvillier said:


> I worn my Stella bandage dress and pivoine LP yday for a night out with my DH



love the pivoines you look great!!


----------



## fumi

evanescent said:


> Caught up with some friends for dinner and wore my black patent Pigalle 100s. After sizing issues with the 120s I decided to get 100s instead and couldn't be happier! I'm kinda glad the 120s didn't work out after all as I'd probably have difficulty walking in them
> 
> Dress by Gareth Pugh; J Crew necklace; random coral belt; YSL Chyc clutch in african violet.



Love your outfit! It's so fun looking!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Camel patent decollettes


----------



## megt10

Brazucaa said:


> You already know what I think about those beautiful shoes, Meg - but that dress is TDF! Poor Rabi, poor Cantor!...
> 
> B


 Aww, thank you so much B. You are always so kind and I appreciate it.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Camel patent decollettes



You look gorgeous! Love the scalloped edges on that dress. So fresh and fun!


----------



## Christchrist

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Camel patent decollettes



Looking good


----------



## texas87

justpeachy4397 said:


> Camel patent decollettes


 
OMG OMG this has got to be one of my all time fav outfits ive seen on here...you go girl! I love that dress, where is it from?

edit: I may be a tiny bit obsessed with your blog now after browsing for five minutes. You have the best style I want to come play in your closet.


----------



## justpeachy4397

texas87 said:


> OMG OMG this has got to be one of my all time fav outfits ive seen on here...you go girl! I love that dress, where is it from?
> 
> edit: I may be a tiny bit obsessed with your blog now after browsing for five minutes. You have the best style I want to come play in your closet.



Oh my gosh, thank you SO MUCH! That is so nice of you!  

I got the dress at Bloomingdales, but it was on sale so probably isn't carried anymore. The brand is B44 -- I have a couple dresses from them and love that they are all casual, comfortable, and pretty reasonably priced! Hope that helps


----------



## martinaa

justpeachy4397 said:


> Camel patent decollettes



You look great!


----------



## Dianabanana12

justpeachy4397 said:


> Camel patent decollettes


 

You look fabulous. Such a classy outfit


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

justpeachy4397 said:


> Camel patent decollettes


You look so gorgeous!!!  Love the look


----------



## texas87

justpeachy4397 said:


> Oh my gosh, thank you SO MUCH! That is so nice of you!
> 
> I got the dress at Bloomingdales, but it was on sale so probably isn't carried anymore. The brand is B44 -- I have a couple dresses from them and love that they are all casual, comfortable, and pretty reasonably priced! Hope that helps


 
you're very welcome, just love everything on your blog. you are super cute!


----------



## fumi

justpeachy4397 said:


> Camel patent decollettes



So cute! I love your dress.


----------



## cna

Nanette Lepore top and simple 100 for sushi with my hubby!


----------



## Christchrist

cna said:
			
		

> Nanette Lepore top and simple 100 for sushi with my hubby!



Mmmm sushi. Mmmmm purdy shoes. You look good girl


----------



## megt10

Tonight I am heading out to dinner and wearing for the first time my new YSA 100 boots. The sweater is Marni, skirt is Versace belt Hermes CDC, jacket Balenciaga cropped moto and the bag Chanel.


----------



## Champers21

Out for breakfast with DD
It's a casual Saturday in python yolanda, Hermes blue jeans bolide, current Elliot crop jeans, Chloe top.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Tonight I am heading out to dinner and wearing for the first time my new YSA 100 boots. The sweater is Marni, skirt is Versace belt Hermes CDC, jacket Balenciaga cropped moto and the bag Chanel.


Do you ever get tired of being so damn cute? Gosh I love your style 




			
				Champers21 said:
			
		

> Out for breakfast with DD
> It's a casual Saturday in python yolanda, Hermes blue jeans bolide, current Elliot crop jeans, Chloe top.


Very nice. How do the shoes feel?


----------



## mrl1005

My outfit for my cousin's rehearsal dinner. Dress is Alice & Olivia paired with my black Daffs. (I did have on a pair of black shimmery hose, a black belt, and a black little jacket).


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> My outfit for my cousin's rehearsal dinner. Dress is Alice & Olivia paired with my black Daffs. (I did have on a pair of black shimmery hose, a black belt, and a black little jacket).



You look purdy


----------



## Champers21

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Very nice. How do the shoes feel?



Needs to be broken in! They are a but tight in the toe box but I can't size up or the shoe will fly off!


----------



## SueGalle

Champers21 said:


> Out for breakfast with DD
> It's a casual Saturday in python yolanda, Hermes blue jeans bolide, current Elliot crop jeans, Chloe top.



And a very cool tigger phone case!!


----------



## megt10

justpeachy4397 said:


> Camel patent decollettes


 What an awesome pic. You look fabulous.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Do you ever get tired of being so damn cute? Gosh I love your style
> 
> 
> Very nice. How do the shoes feel?


 Thank you so much CC.


cna said:


> Nanette Lepore top and simple 100 for sushi with my hubby!


 You look so cute!


Champers21 said:


> Out for breakfast with DD
> It's a casual Saturday in python yolanda, Hermes blue jeans bolide, current Elliot crop jeans, Chloe top.


 Casually Chic, love the look.


mrl1005 said:


> My outfit for my cousin's rehearsal dinner. Dress is Alice & Olivia paired with my black Daffs. (I did have on a pair of black shimmery hose, a black belt, and a black little jacket).


 Stunning! I love the whole outfit the dress is gorgeous.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

cna said:


> Nanette Lepore top and simple 100 for sushi with my hubby!



Beautiful! I bet all eyes were on you when you walked into the restaurant! 



megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading out to dinner and wearing for the first time my new YSA 100 boots. The sweater is Marni, skirt is Versace belt Hermes CDC, jacket Balenciaga cropped moto and the bag Chanel.



You have such unbelievable style meg, seriously. You always look so classy and put together. Another stunning outfit, and those boots are hawt! 




mrl1005 said:


> My outfit for my cousin's rehearsal dinner. Dress is Alice & Olivia paired with my black Daffs. (I did have on a pair of black shimmery hose, a black belt, and a black little jacket).



OMG you look absolutely stunning! I adore that whole outfit and the daffs look SO good with that skirt! 
Edit: whoops I mean dress!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Champers21 said:


> Out for breakfast with DD
> It's a casual Saturday in python yolanda, Hermes blue jeans bolide, current Elliot crop jeans, Chloe top.



Love that outfit, perfect casual look. And that Hermes


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> You look purdy



Thank you CC!


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much CC.
> 
> You look so cute!
> 
> Casually Chic, love the look.
> 
> Stunning! I love the whole outfit the dress is gorgeous.



Thank you meg!!!


----------



## mrl1005

jess10141 said:
			
		

> Beautiful! I bet all eyes were on you when you walked into the restaurant!
> 
> You have such unbelievable style meg, seriously. You always look so classy and put together. Another stunning outfit, and those boots are hawt!
> 
> OMG you look absolutely stunning! I adore that whole outfit and the daffs look SO good with that skirt!
> Edit: whoops I mean dress!



Thanks Jess!!!


----------



## beagly911

evanescent said:


> Caught up with some friends for dinner and wore my black patent Pigalle 100s. After sizing issues with the 120s I decided to get 100s instead and couldn't be happier! I'm kinda glad the 120s didn't work out after all as I'd probably have difficulty walking in them
> 
> Dress by Gareth Pugh; J Crew necklace; random coral belt; YSL Chyc clutch in african violet.


I love the whole look, but the necklace and clutch are terrific!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Camel patent decollettes


Beautiful!!



cna said:


> Nanette Lepore top and simple 100 for sushi with my hubby!


 Great casual look!


megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading out to dinner and wearing for the first time my new YSA 100 boots. The sweater is Marni, skirt is Versace belt Hermes CDC, jacket Balenciaga cropped moto and the bag Chanel.


Stunning meg!!



Champers21 said:


> Out for breakfast with DD
> It's a casual Saturday in python yolanda, Hermes blue jeans bolide, current Elliot crop jeans, Chloe top.


Great outfit Champers!!



mrl1005 said:


> My outfit for my cousin's rehearsal dinner. Dress is Alice & Olivia paired with my black Daffs. (I did have on a pair of black shimmery hose, a black belt, and a black little jacket).


I'm sure you were the best dressed at the rehearsal dinner!


----------



## wannaprada

I'm a tad bit behind so my apologies for the general shout-out, but everyone looks amazing! You ladies make me want to go on a diet...right after I eat this burger from Five Guys.


----------



## mrl1005

beagly911 said:
			
		

> I love the whole look, but the necklace and clutch are terrific!
> 
> Beautiful!!
> 
> Great casual look!
> 
> Stunning meg!!
> 
> Great outfit Champers!!
> 
> I'm sure you were the best dressed at the rehearsal dinner!



Awww beagly, you really are too kind!!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I'm a tad bit behind so my apologies for the general shout-out, but everyone looks amazing! You ladies make me want to go on a diet...right after I eat this burger from Five Guys.



Lol wanna! You are hysterical! (But mmm Five Guys burger) and you always look amazing! I love your style!!


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Lol wanna! You are hysterical! (But mmm Five Guys burger) and you always look amazing! I love your style!!


You're too kind Mrl1005! That burger was good! Lol!


----------



## carlinha

it's been too long since i've been on here, but everyone looks great!

wanted to share a recent outfit with my favorite pair of shoes


----------



## carlinha

wannaprada said:


> You're too kind Mrl1005! That burger was good! Lol!



gosh i love their burgers!!!   been too long since i had one!


----------



## Souzie

carlinha said:


> it's been too long since i've been on here, but everyone looks great!
> 
> wanted to share a recent outfit with my favorite pair of shoes



Carlinha, you look awesome!! 
Where did you get your dress, if you don't mind?


----------



## Souzie

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading out to dinner and wearing for the first time my new YSA 100 boots. The sweater is Marni, skirt is Versace belt Hermes CDC, jacket Balenciaga cropped moto and the bag Chanel.



You look super dee duper Meg! I love CL boots


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

carlinha said:


> it's been too long since i've been on here, but everyone looks great!
> 
> wanted to share a recent outfit with my favorite pair of shoes



I love the combination! Very hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading out to dinner and wearing for the first time my new YSA 100 boots. The sweater is Marni, skirt is Versace belt Hermes CDC, jacket Balenciaga cropped moto and the bag Chanel.



That is a beautiful outfit!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

justpeachy4397 said:


> Camel patent decollettes



Gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

xsouzie said:


> Carlinha, you look awesome!!
> Where did you get your dress, if you don't mind?



thank you *xsouzie*!  the dress is from asos.com, i LOVE that site!  very reasonably priced items!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the combination! Very hot!



thank you *lavenderduckiez*!


----------



## d00rvm

Everybody looks greatttt!


I'm in a sort of dilemma, I hope you ladies can help me out?
Which one of you dear CL lovers owns a pair of Daffodiles?
I saw this great pair in the CL webshop and I am cravinggg to buy them! The only thing is... I have size 39,5 for CL shoes (european) and I was wondering if I should buy the Daff's in the same size?
I now own 3 pair of CL's and all three are size 39,5.
Are here any ladies who have the same size in their Daff's as in their other CL's?

Please help me out
Thanks in advance!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> Caught up with some friends for dinner and wore my black patent Pigalle 100s. After sizing issues with the 120s I decided to get 100s instead and couldn't be happier! I'm kinda glad the 120s didn't work out after all as I'd probably have difficulty walking in them
> 
> Dress by Gareth Pugh; J Crew necklace; random coral belt; YSL Chyc clutch in african violet.



LOVE the necklace and love the clutch.  I also ditched the P120s - most painful shoe experience ever and I've had plenty!


----------



## martinaa

carlinha said:


> it's been too long since i've been on here, but everyone looks great!
> 
> wanted to share a recent outfit with my favorite pair of shoes



You look amazing! These are the Yolandas?


----------



## carlinha

d00rvm said:


> Everybody looks greatttt!
> 
> 
> I'm in a sort of dilemma, I hope you ladies can help me out?
> Which one of you dear CL lovers owns a pair of Daffodiles?
> I saw this great pair in the CL webshop and I am cravinggg to buy them! The only thing is... I have size 39,5 for CL shoes (european) and I was wondering if I should buy the Daff's in the same size?
> I now own 3 pair of CL's and all three are size 39,5.
> Are here any ladies who have the same size in their Daff's as in their other CL's?
> 
> Please help me out
> Thanks in advance!



hi there!  i have a few daffs and yes they are the same size as most of my other pairs - but what pairs do you have just to be sure?



hermosa_vogue said:


> LOVE the necklace and love the clutch.  I also ditched the P120s - most painful shoe experience ever and I've had plenty!



OMG i KNOW!!!  i sold an amazing pigalle 120 strass because it was too much to bear!  i still cannot part with my black with gold spikes though, but i have not worn them out yet!  



martinaa said:


> You look amazing! These are the Yolandas?



thank you *martinaa*!  yes these are the yolanda potpourri strass in green, i am so in love!  they are both COMFORTABLE AND AMAZING!!!!  i don't think i've has as much attention as when i wear these shoes, and i can walk in them for hours!  a total feat!  the LP/VM version is much sexier of course, but i would not be able to walk in them all day for sure!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Champers21 said:
			
		

> Out for breakfast with DD
> It's a casual Saturday in python yolanda, Hermes blue jeans bolide, current Elliot crop jeans, Chloe top.



Loving the pythons.


----------



## Prada_Princess

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Camel patent decollettes



Beautiful.


----------



## megt10

jess10141 said:


> Beautiful! I bet all eyes were on you when you walked into the restaurant!
> 
> 
> 
> You have such unbelievable style meg, seriously. You always look so classy and put together. Another stunning outfit, and those boots are hawt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you look absolutely stunning! I adore that whole outfit and the daffs look SO good with that skirt!
> Edit: whoops I mean dress!


Thank you so much Jess. You are very kind.


beagly911 said:


> I love the whole look, but the necklace and clutch are terrific!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!
> 
> 
> Great casual look!
> 
> Stunning meg!!
> 
> 
> Great outfit Champers!!
> 
> 
> I'm sure you were the best dressed at the rehearsal dinner!


Thanks so much Beagly.


carlinha said:


> it's been too long since i've been on here, but everyone looks great!
> 
> wanted to share a recent outfit with my favorite pair of shoes


You look amazing.


xsouzie said:


> You look super dee duper Meg! I love CL boots


Thank you xsouzie. I love CL boots too. 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> That is a beautiful outfit!!


Thanks Lavender.


----------



## d00rvm

carlinha said:
			
		

> hi there!  i have a few daffs and yes they are the same size as most of my other pairs - but what pairs do you have just to be sure?




Hi!
I own a pair of Bianca's and a pair of Pigalle's
And the black spiked sneakers!
All size 39,5!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

carlinha said:


> it's been too long since i've been on here, but everyone looks great!
> 
> wanted to share a recent outfit with my favorite pair of shoes



 You look amazing! That whole outfit is beautiful and those shoes....


----------



## Christchrist

carlinha said:
			
		

> it's been too long since i've been on here, but everyone looks great!
> 
> wanted to share a recent outfit with my favorite pair of shoes



You look great. I love those Yolanda potpourri


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

carlinha said:


> it's been too long since i've been on here, but everyone looks great!
> 
> wanted to share a recent outfit with my favorite pair of shoes


carlinha, you are absolutely stunning


----------



## wannaprada

carlinha said:


> it's been too long since i've been on here, but everyone looks great!
> 
> wanted to share a recent outfit with my favorite pair of shoes



You look great!



carlinha said:


> gosh i love their burgers!!!   been too long since i had one!



It's so good it's dangerous!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

carlinha said:


> it's been too long since i've been on here, but everyone looks great!
> 
> wanted to share a recent outfit with my favorite pair of shoes



you look fabulous!


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> My outfit for my cousin's rehearsal dinner. Dress is Alice & Olivia paired with my black Daffs. (I did have on a pair of black shimmery hose, a black belt, and a black little jacket).


 
Love the dress and the black dafs!!!
Amazing!!!


----------



## JessieG

Have never posted an outfit before...thought I'd give it a go...on gettin in the spirit!!

Greissimo silver....the rest is insignificant Aussie branded stuff..


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Have never posted an outfit before...thought I'd give it a go...on gettin in the spirit!!
> 
> Greissimo silver....the rest is insignificant Aussie branded stuff..



Looking good Jess.  Love your shoes


----------



## evanescent

fumi said:


> Love your outfit! It's so fun looking!



Thanks fumi!



beagly911 said:


> I love the whole look, but the necklace and clutch are terrific!



Thank you beagly! The clutch is my favourite too, I love the african violet colour so much 



hermosa_vogue said:


> LOVE the necklace and love the clutch.  I also ditched the P120s - most painful shoe experience ever and I've had plenty!



Thanks hun! Yeah I wore mine once before I sold them because it was half a size big for me, and was thinking of getting them again in the right size when they are available, but I'm just going to be happy with my 100s now. If you love the Pigalle without the pain, I really recommend them.. they may not have as much of that sex appeal as the 120s but I'd rather protect my feet in the long run


----------



## evanescent

JessieG said:


> Have never posted an outfit before...thought I'd give it a go...on gettin in the spirit!!
> 
> Greissimo silver....the rest is insignificant Aussie branded stuff..



Love the outfit! And the Greissimos especially


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

JessieG said:


> Have never posted an outfit before...thought I'd give it a go...on gettin in the spirit!!
> 
> Greissimo silver....the rest is insignificant Aussie branded stuff..



cute outfit!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Looking good Jess.  Love your shoes






			
				evanescent said:
			
		

> Love the outfit! And the Greissimos especially






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> cute outfit!



Thanks guys....I just worked out how to multi reply....yay!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cna said:


> Nanette Lepore top and simple 100 for sushi with my hubby!



Your top is very pretty.


----------



## Greta_V

carlinha said:


> it's been too long since i've been on here, but everyone looks great!
> 
> wanted to share a recent outfit with my favorite pair of shoes



holy f...! these are my dream... they are sooooooooooo beautiful!!! You lucky


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> My outfit for my cousin's rehearsal dinner. Dress is Alice & Olivia paired with my black Daffs. (I did have on a pair of black shimmery hose, a black belt, and a black little jacket).



love the outfit!


----------



## carlinha

megt10 said:


> You look amazing.



thank you *meg*!!!  i am adoring your looks with the CDC belt also!  



d00rvm said:


> Hi!
> I own a pair of Bianca's and a pair of Pigalle's
> And the black spiked sneakers!
> All size 39,5!!



oohhh what heel height is the pigalle?  is it 120?  if so, then you will have to size up in the daffs... you may need a 40 in them then.  but if the pigalle is 100, then get the daffs the same size



jess10141 said:


> You look amazing! That whole outfit is beautiful and those shoes....



*jess*, thank you sooooo much!!!



Christchrist said:


> You look great. I love those Yolanda potpourri



thank you *christchrist*!  they are my faves!!! 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> carlinha, you are absolutely stunning



*helen*, thank you so much :kiss:



wannaprada said:


> You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> It's so good it's dangerous!



thank you *wannaprada*!  why is everything that tastes good bad for you??? 



LouboutinHottie said:


> you look fabulous!



thanks *louboutinhottie*!  long time no see, you are growing up (in your avi pic)!



JessieG said:


> Have never posted an outfit before...thought I'd give it a go...on gettin in the spirit!!
> 
> Greissimo silver....the rest is insignificant Aussie branded stuff..



go *jessie*!  love the greissimo, the knot is one of my faves!



Greta_V said:


> holy f...! these are my dream... they are sooooooooooo beautiful!!! You lucky



thank you *greta*!  i think you may still find a pair in europe, or the VM version here in the US!  you won't regret it!!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

JessieG said:


> Have never posted an outfit before...thought I'd give it a go...on gettin in the spirit!!
> 
> Greissimo silver....the rest is insignificant Aussie branded stuff..



Love!!  I have the Jennys and I love them.  Greissimos are on my "must-buy" list.  Btw there are some Aussies on here so feel free to let us know about the clothes 



evanescent said:


> Thanks hun! Yeah I wore mine once before I sold them because it was half a size big for me, and was thinking of getting them again in the right size when they are available, but I'm just going to be happy with my 100s now. If you love the Pigalle without the pain, I really recommend them.. they may not have as much of that sex appeal as the 120s but I'd rather protect my feet in the long run



Hehe my pain threshold is almost nil - definitely not enough to handle 120s.  Btw what size are your Asteroids?  And you mentioned your size in Greissimos - was that 35 or 35.5?  Trying to do some research


----------



## megt10

JessieG said:


> Have never posted an outfit before...thought I'd give it a go...on gettin in the spirit!!
> 
> Greissimo silver....the rest is insignificant Aussie branded stuff..


 Oh your outfit is so cute, love it! The shoes look great on you Jessie.


carlinha said:


> thank you *meg*!!! i am adoring your looks with the CDC belt also!
> 
> 
> 
> oohhh what heel height is the pigalle? is it 120? if so, then you will have to size up in the daffs... you may need a 40 in them then. but if the pigalle is 100, then get the daffs the same size
> 
> 
> 
> *jess*, thank you sooooo much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *christchrist*! they are my faves!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *helen*, thank you so much :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *wannaprada*! why is everything that tastes good bad for you???
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *louboutinhottie*! long time no see, you are growing up (in your avi pic)!
> 
> 
> 
> go *jessie*! love the greissimo, the knot is one of my faves!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *greta*! i think you may still find a pair in europe, or the VM version here in the US! you won't regret it!!!!


 Thanks Carlinha, I love the CDC belt. It really makes an outfit.


----------



## JessieG

hermosa_vogue said:


> Love!!  I have the Jennys and I love them.  Greissimos are on my "must-buy" list.  Btw there are some Aussies on here so feel free to let us know about the clothes
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe my pain threshold is almost nil - definitely not enough to handle 120s.  Btw what size are your Asteroids?  And you mentioned your size in Greissimos - was that 35 or 35.5?  Trying to do some research





megt10 said:


> Oh your outfit is so cute, love it! The shoes look great on you Jessie.
> 
> Thanks Carlinha, I love the CDC belt. It really makes an outfit.



Thanks so much.... 

Was super nervous about posting an outfit...so not me...but am loving this forum so thought I would give it a go...no one around me gets my obsession with louboutins!

I love the greissimo's have 4 of them (OMG so OTT) these, the denim, and red and white check plus a pair of 85's in the blue and white check...obsessed much! 3 were great ebay finds tho.  I have a pair of multi coloured Jenny's too (I actually cant work out the difference between the Jenny's and the Greissimo ??)


----------



## hermosa_vogue

JessieG said:
			
		

> Thanks so much....
> 
> Was super nervous about posting an outfit...so not me...but am loving this forum so thought I would give it a go...no one around me gets my obsession with louboutins!
> 
> I love the greissimo's have 4 of them (OMG so OTT) these, the denim, and red and white check plus a pair of 85's in the blue and white check...obsessed much! 3 were great ebay finds tho.  I have a pair of multi coloured Jenny's too (I actually cant work out the difference between the Jenny's and the Greissimo ??)



I love the red/white and blue/white check ones! So cute. I think, and I'm sure others here will correct me, greissimo comes in 140 and Jenny in 150 and Jenny has an additional inner platform at the front. I think the knots are supposed to be different as well 

Zomg do you have the multi colour rasta greissimo?? I love those!


----------



## JessieG

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> I love the red/white and blue/white check ones! So cute. I think, and I'm sure others here will correct me, greissimo comes in 140 and Jenny in 150 and Jenny has an additional inner platform at the front. I think the knots are supposed to be different as well
> 
> Zomg do you have the multi colour rasta greissimo?? I love those!



No...don't have those. They must be the only ones!! 
Thanks for the education!! My Jenny's have no platform. Super cute tho...combination of check and stripes in blue, grey, red and white. Very Americano!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Japanese national holiday YAY!!!  

Went shopping today and wore my Bourriche 100 with skinnies.
Took photo in a changing room at a department store.  Finally got my iphone5 so pic quality hopefully has improved???


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Japanese national holiday YAY!!!
> 
> Went shopping today and wore my Bourriche 100 with skinnies.
> Took photo in a changing room at a department store.  Finally got my iphone5 so pic quality hopefully has improved???



You look stunning!!!! Just wow!!!!

And yes iPhone 5 rocks


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

JessieG said:


> Have never posted an outfit before...thought I'd give it a go...on gettin in the spirit!!
> 
> Greissimo silver....the rest is insignificant Aussie branded stuff..


Looking great, Jessie!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Japanese national holiday YAY!!!
> 
> Went shopping today and wore my Bourriche 100 with skinnies.
> Took photo in a changing room at a department store.  Finally got my iphone5 so pic quality hopefully has improved???



Oh I love you bestie.  You look so damn cute


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> You look stunning!!!! Just wow!!!!
> 
> And yes iPhone 5 rocks


Too kind bougainvillier, but thank you so much!
Still struggling getting used to iphone, but I love it!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Oh I love you bestie.  You look so damn cute


Oh I love you too hun
I have never been called cute, so blush blush, hehehe


----------



## texas87

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Japanese national holiday YAY!!!
> 
> Went shopping today and wore my Bourriche 100 with skinnies.
> Took photo in a changing room at a department store. Finally got my iphone5 so pic quality hopefully has improved???


 
OMG Helen...you look amazeballs! Those Bourriche w/ the coat and the jeans just WOW! Can I play in your closet...I know its a far plane ride but it would be fun hehe!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

texas87 said:


> OMG Helen...you look amazeballs! Those Bourriche w/ the coat and the jeans just WOW! Can I play in your closet...I know its a far plane ride but it would be fun hehe!


Any time texas, any time!!!
Thank you for the kind compliment!


----------



## GrRoxy

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Japanese national holiday YAY!!!
> 
> Went shopping today and wore my Bourriche 100 with skinnies.
> Took photo in a changing room at a department store.  Finally got my iphone5 so pic quality hopefully has improved???



You look great! I love iphone 5 and yes quality is better  Im playing all the time with this panoramic function hahah


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

GrRoxy said:


> You look great! I love iphone 5 and yes quality is better  Im playing all the time with this panoramic function hahah


Thank you GrRoxy!
Gotta figure out what that panoramic thingy is hehehe!


----------



## beagly911

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Japanese national holiday YAY!!!
> 
> Went shopping today and wore my Bourriche 100 with skinnies.
> Took photo in a changing room at a department store. Finally got my iphone5 so pic quality hopefully has improved???


 Looking great Helen!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

beagly911 said:


> Looking great Helen!


Thank you so much beagly!!!
I always love your elegant style!!!


----------



## JessieG

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Japanese national holiday YAY!!!
> 
> Went shopping today and wore my Bourriche 100 with skinnies.
> Took photo in a changing room at a department store.  Finally got my iphone5 so pic quality hopefully has improved???



Omg...you look soooo good. Seriously stylish. Those shows are totally fantastic...Wowsers!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

JessieG said:


> Omg...you look soooo good. Seriously stylish. Those shows are totally fantastic...Wowsers!!!!


Silly girl Jess
Thanks so much


----------



## fumi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Japanese national holiday YAY!!!
> 
> Went shopping today and wore my Bourriche 100 with skinnies.
> Took photo in a changing room at a department store.  Finally got my iphone5 so pic quality hopefully has improved???



You rock! Those shoes look awesome on you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> You rock! Those shoes look awesome on you!


hehehe!  Thank you fumi!!!
I was not supposed to be wearing shoes on those carpet.  Changing room, very Japanese style.  Must take shoes off, oops!!!  Someone has to kill me before they can make me take off any of my CLs bwahahahaha!!!!


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Japanese national holiday YAY!!!
> 
> Went shopping today and wore my Bourriche 100 with skinnies.
> Took photo in a changing room at a department store.  Finally got my iphone5 so pic quality hopefully has improved???



Simply amazing!! They are like a negligee for your feet!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Me going to my studies:

Sandro sleeveless jacket 
Black studded CL boots
Asos jumper dress 
Scarf knitted by wonderful hands of my mum
An Celine nano
Thank you for letting me share


----------



## carlinha

megt10 said:


> Oh your outfit is so cute, love it! The shoes look great on you Jessie.
> 
> Thanks Carlinha, I love the CDC belt. It really makes an outfit.



i totally agree *meg*, the CDC belt can make any outfit!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Japanese national holiday YAY!!!
> 
> Went shopping today and wore my Bourriche 100 with skinnies.
> Took photo in a changing room at a department store.  Finally got my iphone5 so pic quality hopefully has improved???



wow *helen* you look absolutely so stylish!  these shoes look amazing on you!  i finally have an iphone also - my first ever!  am getting used to it but it has some great pictures!



so_sofya1985 said:


> Me going to my studies:
> 
> Sandro sleeveless jacket
> Black studded CL boots
> Asos jumper dress
> Scarf knitted by wonderful hands of my mum
> An Celine nano
> Thank you for letting me share



great boots and i love asos *so_sofya*!


----------



## Brazucaa

mrl1005 said:


> My outfit for my cousin's rehearsal dinner. Dress is Alice & Olivia paired with my black Daffs. (I did have on a pair of black shimmery hose, a black belt, and a black little jacket).


 
You DO know NOBODY should outshine the blushing bride right?? 

Just joking - you look amazing (at least outside the flash reflexion...)

B


----------



## Brazucaa

wannaprada said:


> I'm a tad bit behind so my apologies for the general shout-out, but everyone looks amazing! You ladies make me want to go on a diet...right after I eat this burger from Five Guys.


 
God!... as if she did not look great on those restroom (lol) photos!...

Come on girl, have a nother bite, OK??

B

PS - really, you should have no worries on that score, W...


----------



## Brazucaa

carlinha said:


> it's been too long since i've been on here, but everyone looks great!
> 
> wanted to share a recent outfit with my favorite pair of shoes


 
I do not know what is more gorgeous C... the dress or the shoes... (not to mention the other accessories...) 

You look positively fabulous

B


----------



## Brazucaa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Japanese national holiday YAY!!!
> 
> Went shopping today and wore my Bourriche 100 with skinnies.
> Took photo in a changing room at a department store. Finally got my iphone5 so pic quality hopefully has improved???


 
The pic quality HAS improved, H. As for the rest, you look great! Those booties... TDF. For the right kind of feet, that is

You look amazing girl - but that is not new, is it??

B


----------



## carlinha

Brazucaa said:


> I do not know what is more gorgeous C... the dress or the shoes... (not to mention the other accessories...)
> 
> You look positively fabulous
> 
> B



aww *brazucaa*, thank you so much that is so sweet of you to say


----------



## fumi

so_sofya1985 said:


> Me going to my studies:
> 
> Sandro sleeveless jacket
> Black studded CL boots
> Asos jumper dress
> Scarf knitted by wonderful hands of my mum
> An Celine nano
> Thank you for letting me share



Great outfit! I love those boots!


----------



## stilly

JessieG said:


> Have never posted an outfit before...thought I'd give it a go...on gettin in the spirit!!
> 
> Greissimo silver....the rest is insignificant Aussie branded stuff..


 
Love the outfit and the Gressimos *JessieG*!!!


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> it's been too long since i've been on here, but everyone looks great!
> 
> wanted to share a recent outfit with my favorite pair of shoes





i've missed you in here!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Brazucaa said:


> The pic quality HAS improved, H. As for the rest, you look great! Those booties... TDF. For the right kind of feet, that is
> 
> You look amazing girl - but that is not new, is it??
> 
> B


Hi Brazucaa, thank you for the sweet compliment!

The Bourriche 100 is from SS 2012.  I see the white version still on official CL sites fyi.


----------



## so_sofya1985

carlinha said:
			
		

> i totally agree meg, the CDC belt can make any outfit!
> 
> wow helen you look absolutely so stylish!  these shoes look amazing on you!  i finally have an iphone also - my first ever!  am getting used to it but it has some great pictures!
> 
> great boots and i love asos so_sofya!


Thank you! Asos is addictive 




			
				fumi said:
			
		

> Great outfit! I love those boots!


Thank you fumi!


----------



## wannaprada

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Japanese national holiday YAY!!!
> 
> Went shopping today and wore my Bourriche 100 with skinnies.
> Took photo in a changing room at a department store.  Finally got my iphone5 so pic quality hopefully has improved???



You look fantastic! And I'm super jealous you have the iPhone 5 because I can't upgrade until March and I refuse to pay full price for it! 




			
				so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Me going to my studies:
> 
> Sandro sleeveless jacket
> Black studded CL boots
> Asos jumper dress
> Scarf knitted by wonderful hands of my mum
> An Celine nano
> Thank you for letting me share



I never looked this cute while studying! Nice outfit!


----------



## so_sofya1985

wannaprada said:
			
		

> You look fantastic! And I'm super jealous you have the iPhone 5 because I can't upgrade until March and I refuse to pay full price for it!
> 
> I never looked this cute while studying! Nice outfit!



Thank you Wannaprada I wake up too early I swear... Too much time to think what to wear ahah


----------



## sammix3

Loving everyone's outfits!

Here's my contribution: patent black Ron Rons


----------



## wannaprada

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Loving everyone's outfits!
> 
> Here's my contribution: patent black Ron Rons



Love the dress Sammix3! Is it DVF?

Here I am in a Jcrew sweater, Ann Taylor skirt and my Rolandos. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## GrRoxy

wannaprada said:


> Love the dress Sammix3! Is it DVF?
> 
> Here I am in a Jcrew sweater, Ann Taylor skirt and my Rolandos. Have a good day everyone!



These shoes look great on your skintone !! You look great


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> Loving everyone's outfits!
> 
> Here's my contribution: patent black Ron Rons


 Lovely sammix, the dress is gorgeous!!  DVF always looks sooo good on you!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Love the dress Sammix3! Is it DVF?
> 
> Here I am in a Jcrew sweater, Ann Taylor skirt and my Rolandos. Have a good day everyone!


 Fabulous wanna...is the AT this season??  I love the cut and I have some AT bucks to use!


----------



## sammix3

beagly911 said:


> Lovely sammix, the dress is gorgeous!!  DVF always looks sooo good on you!



Thanks Beagly! DVF looks great on you as well. I think you need to get more


----------



## sammix3

wannaprada said:


> Love the dress Sammix3! Is it DVF?
> 
> Here I am in a Jcrew sweater, Ann Taylor skirt and my Rolandos. Have a good day everyone!



Yes it is! Thank you!

Love your outfit as well and the cute Kate Spade phone case.


----------



## Christchrist

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Loving everyone's outfits!
> 
> Here's my contribution: patent black Ron Rons






			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Fierce! Love that color combo on you
> Love the dress Sammix3! Is it DVF?
> 
> Here I am in a Jcrew sweater, Ann Taylor skirt and my Rolandos. Have a good day everyone!


Very cute


----------



## fumi

sammix3 said:


> Loving everyone's outfits!
> 
> Here's my contribution: patent black Ron Rons



The print on your dress is fabulous


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Love the dress Sammix3! Is it DVF?
> 
> Here I am in a Jcrew sweater, Ann Taylor skirt and my Rolandos. Have a good day everyone!



Great color coordination with the Rolandos


----------



## so_sofya1985

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Love the dress Sammix3! Is it DVF?
> 
> Here I am in a Jcrew sweater, Ann Taylor skirt and my Rolandos. Have a good day everyone!



Ahhhh my favorite coral colour! So beautiful!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> Love the dress Sammix3! Is it DVF?
> 
> Here I am in a Jcrew sweater, Ann Taylor skirt and my Rolandos. Have a good day everyone!





I miss my rolando's in this colorway


----------



## beagly911

Ok my OOTD

Sweater: Kohl's find
Pants: Ann Taylor (duh...hehe)
Bag: RM Raspberry Jet Setter
CL's: Green suede New Simple






sorry for the fuzzy photo...DH was really tired when he got home and had a hard time focusing!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok my OOTD
> 
> Sweater: Kohl's find
> Pants: Ann Taylor (duh...hehe)
> Bag: RM Raspberry Jet Setter
> CL's: Green suede New Simple
> 
> sorry for the fuzzy photo...DH was really tired when he got home and had a hard time focusing!



Looking good beagly!!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Loving everyone's outfits!
> 
> Here's my contribution: patent black Ron Rons


 Love the DVF dress and aren't the Ron Ron's great. I love them they are one of my go to shoes.


wannaprada said:


> Love the dress Sammix3! Is it DVF?
> 
> Here I am in a Jcrew sweater, Ann Taylor skirt and my Rolandos. Have a good day everyone!


 Wanna you look stunning. I love everything about your outfit.


beagly911 said:


> Ok my OOTD
> 
> Sweater: Kohl's find
> Pants: Ann Taylor (duh...hehe)
> Bag: RM Raspberry Jet Setter
> CL's: Green suede New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the fuzzy photo...DH was really tired when he got home and had a hard time focusing!


 Beagly even fuzzy you are gorgeous. I love your sweater and the whole outfit is classic and chic.


----------



## mrl1005

Brazucaa said:


> You DO know NOBODY should outshine the blushing bride right??
> 
> Just joking - you look amazing (at least outside the flash reflexion...)
> 
> B



aww thank you so much B!


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:


> Love the dress and the black dafs!!!
> Amazing!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> love the outfit!



Thank you stilly and lavender!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

carlinha said:


> thanks *louboutinhottie*!  long time no see, you are growing up (in your avi pic)!



hahaha  how have you been?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I haven't posted here in a while, as my CLs have been trapped in their boxes for too long lately! This is my first time wearing my CL 100mm Simple Pumps in Jade.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> I haven't posted here in a while, as my CLs have been trapped in their boxes for too long lately! This is my first time wearing my CL 100mm Simple Pumps in Jade.



Love that colour!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Ok my OOTD
> 
> Sweater: Kohl's find
> Pants: Ann Taylor (duh...hehe)
> Bag: RM Raspberry Jet Setter
> CL's: Green suede New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the fuzzy photo...DH was really tired when he got home and had a hard time focusing!



Nice combo!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sammix3 said:


> Loving everyone's outfits!
> 
> Here's my contribution: patent black Ron Rons



I love the pattern on your dress!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Love the dress Sammix3! Is it DVF?
> 
> Here I am in a Jcrew sweater, Ann Taylor skirt and my Rolandos. Have a good day everyone!



Nice!


----------



## megt10

hellokatiegirl said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, as my CLs have been trapped in their boxes for too long lately! This is my first time wearing my CL 100mm Simple Pumps in Jade.



Love the color on these shoes and your shirt is really cute.


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> Ok my OOTD
> 
> Sweater: Kohl's find
> Pants: Ann Taylor (duh...hehe)
> Bag: RM Raspberry Jet Setter
> CL's: Green suede New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the fuzzy photo...DH was really tired when he got home and had a hard time focusing!



U look great Beagly! Love the green suede---I bet they look even better in person! It's a hard color to capture.



hellokatiegirl said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, as my CLs have been trapped in their boxes for too long lately! This is my first time wearing my CL 100mm Simple Pumps in Jade.



Love your entire outfit!! So colorful!! 



sammix3 said:


> Loving everyone's outfits!
> 
> Here's my contribution: patent black Ron Rons



Sammi---absolutely LOVE that print! Is that new??  



wannaprada said:


> Love the dress Sammix3! Is it DVF?
> 
> Here I am in a Jcrew sweater, Ann Taylor skirt and my Rolandos. Have a good day everyone!



Love it wanna! You look very stylish. You have to be one of the best dressed women at work! 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Japanese national holiday YAY!!!
> 
> Went shopping today and wore my Bourriche 100 with skinnies.
> Took photo in a changing room at a department store.  Finally got my iphone5 so pic quality hopefully has improved???



Holy hot mamma!!!   You look stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martinaa

hellokatiegirl said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, as my CLs have been trapped in their boxes for too long lately! This is my first time wearing my CL 100mm Simple Pumps in Jade.


 
Great combo!


----------



## wannaprada

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> These shoes look great on your skintone !! You look great



Thanks GrRoxy! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Fabulous wanna...is the AT this season??  I love the cut and I have some AT bucks to use!



Thanks Sweetie and unfortunately it's not. I've had that skirt, along with a matching suit jacket, for at least 5yrs now. 




			
				sammix3 said:
			
		

> Yes it is! Thank you!
> 
> Love your outfit as well and the cute Kate Spade phone case.



Thanks Sammix! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Very cute



Thanks CC.




			
				fumi said:
			
		

> Great color coordination with the Rolandos



Why thank you Fumi! 




			
				so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Ahhhh my favorite coral colour! So beautiful!



One of my favorite colors too!




			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> I miss my rolando's in this colorway



I love these! One of the few Louboutins I was willing to pay full price for, I loved them so much!




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok my OOTD
> 
> Sweater: Kohl's find
> Pants: Ann Taylor (duh...hehe)
> Bag: RM Raspberry Jet Setter
> CL's: Green suede New Simple
> 
> sorry for the fuzzy photo...DH was really tired when he got home and had a hard time focusing!



Despite the fuzzy pic one can still tell how great you look!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Love the DVF dress and aren't the Ron Ron's great. I love them they are one of my go to shoes.
> 
> Wanna you look stunning. I love everything about your outfit.
> 
> Beagly even fuzzy you are gorgeous. I love your sweater and the whole outfit is classic and chic.



Thanks so much Megt!




			
				hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> I haven't posted here in a while, as my CLs have been trapped in their boxes for too long lately! This is my first time wearing my CL 100mm Simple Pumps in Jade.



I love the color combo!




			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Nice!



Thanks!




			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> U look great Beagly! Love the green suede---I bet they look even better in person! It's a hard color to capture.
> 
> Love your entire outfit!! So colorful!!
> 
> Sammi---absolutely LOVE that print! Is that new??
> 
> Love it wanna! You look very stylish. You have to be one of the best dressed women at work!
> 
> Holy hot mamma!!!   You look stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Why thanks dbeth! Since I'm usually in jeans on the weekend as I chauffeur the kids from one activity to the other, I use the work week to look decent. Lol!


----------



## evanescent

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Japanese national holiday YAY!!!
> 
> Went shopping today and wore my Bourriche 100 with skinnies.
> Took photo in a changing room at a department store.  Finally got my iphone5 so pic quality hopefully has improved???



OMG! Those are AMAZING!!! You look gorgeous!



sammix3 said:


> Loving everyone's outfits!
> 
> Here's my contribution: patent black Ron Rons



Fab as always sammi!



wannaprada said:


> Here I am in a Jcrew sweater, Ann Taylor skirt and my Rolandos. Have a good day everyone!



Love your style!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, as my CLs have been trapped in their boxes for too long lately! This is my first time wearing my CL 100mm Simple Pumps in Jade.



Gorgeous outfit, those Jade simples are fantastic!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Love the DVF dress and aren't the Ron Ron's great. I love them they are one of my go to shoes.
> 
> Wanna you look stunning. I love everything about your outfit.
> 
> Beagly even fuzzy you are gorgeous. I love your sweater and the whole outfit is classic and chic.


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Nice combo!


 


dbeth said:


> U look great Beagly! Love the green suede---I bet they look even better in person! It's a hard color to capture.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your entire outfit!! So colorful!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sammi---absolutely LOVE that print! Is that new??
> 
> 
> 
> Love it wanna! You look very stylish. You have to be one of the best dressed women at work!
> 
> 
> 
> Holy hot mamma!!!  You look stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 


wannaprada said:


> Thanks GrRoxy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sweetie and unfortunately it's not. I've had that skirt, along with a matching suit jacket, for at least 5yrs now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sammix!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CC.
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you Fumi!
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite colors too!
> 
> 
> 
> I love these! One of the few Louboutins I was willing to pay full price for, I loved them so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the fuzzy pic one can still tell how great you look!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Megt!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color combo!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Why thanks dbeth! Since I'm usually in jeans on the weekend as I chauffeur the kids from one activity to the other, I use the work week to look decent. Lol!


 Thank you so much ladies!!  I truely appreciate the encouraging and lovely comments!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Went to Cafe Sydney with my boy last night -

purple patent Biancas
Sheike dress (the Aussies will know)
snakeskin belt stolen from my sister
green drop necklace from my best friend


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Went to Cafe Sydney with my boy last night -
> 
> purple patent Biancas
> Sheike dress (the Aussies will know)
> snakeskin belt stolen from my sister
> green drop necklace from my best friend



That color is TDF!


----------



## GrRoxy

hermosa_vogue said:


> Went to Cafe Sydney with my boy last night -
> 
> purple patent Biancas
> Sheike dress (the Aussies will know)
> snakeskin belt stolen from my sister
> green drop necklace from my best friend



Lovely dress and love the colour of your Biancas!


----------



## fumi

hermosa_vogue said:


> Went to Cafe Sydney with my boy last night -
> 
> purple patent Biancas
> Sheike dress (the Aussies will know)
> snakeskin belt stolen from my sister
> green drop necklace from my best friend



The color of the Biancas is fantastic!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Went to Cafe Sydney with my boy last night -
> 
> purple patent Biancas
> Sheike dress (the Aussies will know)
> snakeskin belt stolen from my sister
> green drop necklace from my best friend



I love the outfit!


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Went to Cafe Sydney with my boy last night -
> 
> purple patent Biancas
> Sheike dress (the Aussies will know)
> snakeskin belt stolen from my sister
> green drop necklace from my best friend


You look great love the shoes.


----------



## dbeth

hermosa_vogue said:


> Went to Cafe Sydney with my boy last night -
> 
> purple patent Biancas
> Sheike dress (the Aussies will know)
> snakeskin belt stolen from my sister
> green drop necklace from my best friend



Wow, the color of your bianca's!!!!!!    And you look fab in that dress!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Ok my OOTD
> 
> Sweater: Kohl's find
> Pants: Ann Taylor (duh...hehe)
> Bag: RM Raspberry Jet Setter
> CL's: Green suede New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the fuzzy photo...DH was really tired when he got home and had a hard time focusing!


Cute combo beagly!


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my trusty Prorata shoes in navy shopping. The dress is BCBG, jacket Balenciaga quilted and bag in Dior New Pouchette.


----------



## Flip88

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Japanese national holiday YAY!!!
> 
> Went shopping today and wore my Bourriche 100 with skinnies.
> Took photo in a changing room at a department store.  Finally got my iphone5 so pic quality hopefully has improved???



Absolutely gorgeous outfit. All of it.

Lermosa_Vogue love ya Bianca's and that belt is fab. Is it real snakeskin? It is fab, definitely worth a borrow!

Beagly911 Your green suedes are a lovely colour.

Meg10 - you own the best leather jacket collection. That Bal is Fab, I love the colour and fit. Your prorates are gorgeous.

So-sofya1985 Those boots .... so sexy!

Sammix3 The dress is fab

WannaPrada Your Rolandos work so well with your outfit, love the JCrew sweater

JessieG Greissimo silvers ...... FAB


----------



## hermosa_vogue

dbeth said:


> Wow, the color of your bianca's!!!!!!    And you look fab in that dress!



Thanks so much dbeth



megt10 said:


> You look great love the shoes.



Awww thanks Meg.  Love that dress you're wearing with the New Simples and love the colour of the New Simples!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the outfit!



Hehe thanks hun 



fumi said:


> The color of the Biancas is fantastic!



I'm in love with the colour as well.  Such a perfect purple 



GrRoxy said:


> Lovely dress and love the colour of your Biancas!



That's very nice of you   My dress is my go-to dress and this was my first outing with my Biancas



Christchrist said:


> That color is TDF!



Thanks CC


----------



## DebbiNC

hermosa_vogue said:


> Went to Cafe Sydney with my boy last night -
> 
> purple patent Biancas
> Sheike dress (the Aussies will know)
> snakeskin belt stolen from my sister
> green drop necklace from my best friend



I simply love the Biancas and the color is beautiful!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my trusty Prorata shoes in navy shopping. The dress is BCBG, jacket Balenciaga quilted and bag in Dior New Pouchette.



You always look so well put together! The Proratas are perfect!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Flip88 said:


> Lermosa_Vogue love ya Bianca's and that belt is fab. Is it real snakeskin? It is fab, definitely worth a borrow!



Hehe no, not real snakeskin.  Just something cheap she picked up on Asos I think


----------



## megt10

Flip88 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous outfit. All of it.
> 
> Lermosa_Vogue love ya Bianca's and that belt is fab. Is it real snakeskin? It is fab, definitely worth a borrow!
> 
> Beagly911 Your green suedes are a lovely colour.
> 
> Meg10 - you own the best leather jacket collection. That Bal is Fab, I love the colour and fit. Your prorates are gorgeous.
> 
> So-sofya1985 Those boots .... so sexy!
> 
> Sammix3 The dress is fab
> 
> WannaPrada Your Rolandos work so well with your outfit, love the JCrew sweater
> 
> JessieG Greissimo silvers ...... FAB


 Thanks Flip. I love leather jackets especially Balenciaga.


hermosa_vogue said:


> Thanks so much dbeth
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thanks Meg. Love that dress you're wearing with the New Simples and love the colour of the New Simples!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe thanks hun
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with the colour as well. Such a perfect purple
> 
> 
> 
> That's very nice of you  My dress is my go-to dress and this was my first outing with my Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CC


 Thanks Hermosa. I love the color of these shoes too and they are more comfortable than my new simples. These are the Prorata. They are similar to the New Simple but have a bit more of an almond shape I think and a bit more room in the toe box.


DebbiNC said:


> I simply love the Biancas and the color is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> You always look so well put together! The Proratas are perfect!


 Thanks so much Debbi.


----------



## JessieG

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Went to Cafe Sydney with my boy last night -
> 
> purple patent Biancas
> Sheike dress (the Aussies will know)
> snakeskin belt stolen from my sister
> green drop necklace from my best friend



Those shoes are AMAZING!! The colour is totally...omg! Wowsers!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks Flip. I love leather jackets especially Balenciaga.
> 
> Thanks Hermosa. I love the color of these shoes too and they are more comfortable than my new simples. These are the Prorata. They are similar to the New Simple but have a bit more of an almond shape I think and a bit more room in the toe box.
> 
> Thanks so much Debbi.



Thank you Hun!


----------



## wannaprada

evanescent said:
			
		

> Love your style!



Thanks evanescent!




			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Went to Cafe Sydney with my boy last night -
> 
> purple patent Biancas
> Sheike dress (the Aussies will know)
> snakeskin belt stolen from my sister
> green drop necklace from my best friend



The color on those Biancas are amazing!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my trusty Prorata shoes in navy shopping. The dress is BCBG, jacket Balenciaga quilted and bag in Dior New Pouchette.



You look great as usual! 

Here I am in a simple Isaac Mizrahi for Target dress with my spiked piggies. Have a wonderful rest of the day everyone!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hermosa_vogue said:


> Went to Cafe Sydney with my boy last night -
> 
> purple patent Biancas
> Sheike dress (the Aussies will know)
> snakeskin belt stolen from my sister
> green drop necklace from my best friend


Gorgeous!!!  Love the color!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my trusty Prorata shoes in navy shopping. The dress is BCBG, jacket Balenciaga quilted and bag in Dior New Pouchette.


meg meg meg, looking awesome as usual!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Flip88 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous outfit. All of it.
> 
> Lermosa_Vogue love ya Bianca's and that belt is fab. Is it real snakeskin? It is fab, definitely worth a borrow!
> 
> Beagly911 Your green suedes are a lovely colour.
> 
> Meg10 - you own the best leather jacket collection. That Bal is Fab, I love the colour and fit. Your prorates are gorgeous.
> 
> So-sofya1985 Those boots .... so sexy!
> 
> Sammix3 The dress is fab
> 
> WannaPrada Your Rolandos work so well with your outfit, love the JCrew sweater
> 
> JessieG Greissimo silvers ...... FAB


Thank you Flip!!! XOXOXO!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> Thanks evanescent!
> 
> 
> 
> The color on those Biancas are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great as usual!
> 
> Here I am in a simple Isaac Mizrahi for Target dress with my spiked piggies. Have a wonderful rest of the day everyone!


Love the whole get up!  The dress, the necklace, and above all your spike piggie!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Work outfit for today paired with my Spiked LPs.


----------



## evanescent

hermosa_vogue said:


> Went to Cafe Sydney with my boy last night -
> 
> purple patent Biancas
> Sheike dress (the Aussies will know)
> snakeskin belt stolen from my sister
> green drop necklace from my best friend



I really really love the colour of those Biancas! Love your outfit too 



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my trusty Prorata shoes in navy shopping. The dress is BCBG, jacket Balenciaga quilted and bag in Dior New Pouchette.



Gorgeous Meg!



wannaprada said:


> Here I am in a simple Isaac Mizrahi for Target dress with my spiked piggies. Have a wonderful rest of the day everyone!



Another fantastic work outfit wanna 



mrl1005 said:


> Work outfit for today paired with my Spiked LPs.



Those LPs are amazing!!


----------



## wannaprada

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Love the whole get up!  The dress, the necklace, and above all your spike piggie!!!



Thanks Helen! It's been a few months since buying them and I still catch myself staring at these piggies in awe! 




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Work outfit for today paired with my Spiked LPs.



Love those spiked LPs! And we are phone case twins! 




			
				evanescent said:
			
		

> I really really love the colour of those Biancas! Love your outfit too
> 
> Gorgeous Meg!
> 
> Another fantastic work outfit wanna
> 
> Those LPs are amazing!!



Why thank you Evanescent!


----------



## evanescent

Dinner with some of my best gfs tonight.

Asos chambray shirt; Gorman skirt; Hermes CDC belt; Mulberry Alexa; CL Clic Clacs


----------



## so_sofya1985

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Thank you Flip!!! XOXOXO!!!



Merci


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:
			
		

> Dinner with some of my best gfs tonight.
> 
> Asos chambray shirt; Gorman skirt; Hermes CDC belt; Mulberry Alexa; CL Clic Clacs



Shoe twins! I love your whole outfit.  I'm gonna need to get that belt soon


----------



## GrRoxy

evanescent said:


> Dinner with some of my best gfs tonight.
> 
> Asos chambray shirt; Gorman skirt; Hermes CDC belt; Mulberry Alexa; CL Clic Clacs



Love your outfit


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Thanks evanescent!
> 
> 
> 
> The color on those Biancas are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great as usual!
> 
> Here I am in a simple Isaac Mizrahi for Target dress with my spiked piggies. Have a wonderful rest of the day everyone!


 Wanna you look gorgeous. I so love those spiked piggies.


HelenOfTroy45 said:


> meg meg meg, looking awesome as usual!!!


 Thanks so much Helen!


mrl1005 said:


> Work outfit for today paired with my Spiked LPs.


 These shoes are amazing. I love them on you and in general.


evanescent said:


> I really really love the colour of those Biancas! Love your outfit too
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> Another fantastic work outfit wanna
> 
> 
> 
> Those LPs are amazing!!


 Thank you so very much.


evanescent said:


> Dinner with some of my best gfs tonight.
> 
> Asos chambray shirt; Gorman skirt; Hermes CDC belt; Mulberry Alexa; CL Clic Clacs


 This has got to be one of the cutest outfits ever. I just got a similar skirt and would never have thought to pair it with the booties and a button down shirt. So totally adorable. You look awesome btw, love the CDC I will try this look.


----------



## wannaprada

evanescent said:
			
		

> Dinner with some of my best gfs tonight.
> 
> Asos chambray shirt; Gorman skirt; Hermes CDC belt; Mulberry Alexa; CL Clic Clacs



I love everything about this outfit! You look fantastic!


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Here I am in a simple Isaac Mizrahi for Target dress with my spiked piggies. Have a wonderful rest of the day everyone!



The spiked piggies look so good on you!


----------



## fumi

mrl1005 said:


> Work outfit for today paired with my Spiked LPs.



You are totally rocking them!


----------



## fumi

evanescent said:


> Dinner with some of my best gfs tonight.
> 
> Asos chambray shirt; Gorman skirt; Hermes CDC belt; Mulberry Alexa; CL Clic Clacs



Super cute outfit!


----------



## Louboufan

carlinha said:


> it's been too long since i've been on here, but everyone looks great!
> 
> wanted to share a recent outfit with my favorite pair of shoes



Gorgeous!


----------



## Louboufan

justpeachy4397 said:


> Camel patent decollettes



Pretty.


----------



## Louboufan

mrl1005 said:


> My outfit for my cousin's rehearsal dinner. Dress is Alice & Olivia paired with my black Daffs. (I did have on a pair of black shimmery hose, a black belt, and a black little jacket).



Lovely.


----------



## mrl1005

Louboufan said:


> Lovely.



Thank you Loubou!


----------



## mrl1005

fumi said:


> You are totally rocking them!



Thank you fumi!!! 



megt10 said:


> Wanna you look gorgeous. I so love those spiked piggies.
> 
> Thanks so much Helen!
> 
> These shoes are amazing. I love them on you and in general.
> 
> Thank you so very much.
> 
> This has got to be one of the cutest outfits ever. I just got a similar skirt and would never have thought to pair it with the booties and a button down shirt. So totally adorable. You look awesome btw, love the CDC I will try this look.



Thanks meg!! I love my LPs!! And spikes 



evanescent said:


> I really really love the colour of those Biancas! Love your outfit too
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> Another fantastic work outfit wanna
> 
> 
> 
> Those LPs are amazing!!



Thank you evanescent!



wannaprada said:


> Thanks Helen! It's been a few months since buying them and I still catch myself staring at these piggies in awe!
> 
> 
> 
> Love those spiked LPs! And we are phone case twins!
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you Evanescent!



Thank you wanna! I love your piggie spikes!! And, you do have very good taste in cell phone cases (as well as shoes and outfits!)


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's my outfit today. Love my black decollettes! Have a great night


----------



## stilly

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my outfit today. Love my black decollettes! Have a great night


 
Love the outfit and the CLs!!!
You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Thanks evanescent!
> 
> 
> 
> The color on those Biancas are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great as usual!
> 
> Here I am in a simple Isaac Mizrahi for Target dress with my spiked piggies. Have a wonderful rest of the day everyone!


 
That's a really cute dress *wannaprada* and of course I adore the Spiked Piggies!!!
Do you wear the spiked piggies to work?


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Love the dress Sammix3! Is it DVF?
> 
> Here I am in a Jcrew sweater, Ann Taylor skirt and my Rolandos. Have a good day everyone!


 
Love the outfit!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Ok my OOTD
> 
> Sweater: Kohl's find
> Pants: Ann Taylor (duh...hehe)
> Bag: RM Raspberry Jet Setter
> CL's: Green suede New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the fuzzy photo...DH was really tired when he got home and had a hard time focusing!


 
I love the green suedes *beagly!!!*
Its a nice change of pace from the normal black and nude CLs we all own...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my outfit today. Love my black decollettes! Have a great night



You look marvelous!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I love the green suedes *beagly!!!*
> Its a nice change of pace from the normal black and nude CLs we all own...


 Thanks so much stilly, it is nice to add some color!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Work outfit for today paired with my Spiked LPs.



I love the spikes. I'm think about getting a pair.


----------



## wannaprada

fumi said:
			
		

> The spiked piggies look so good on you!



Thanks Fumi!




			
				justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Here's my outfit today. Love my black decollettes! Have a great night



You look fab!




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> That's a really cute dress wannaprada and of course I adore the Spiked Piggies!!!
> Do you wear the spiked piggies to work?



Thanks Stilly and yes I do!  People at work love them! The first time I wore them, my supervisor asked if she could touch them and then said they were very beautiful! 




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Love the outfit!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my trusty Prorata shoes in navy shopping. The dress is BCBG, jacket Balenciaga quilted and bag in Dior New Pouchette.



Your too cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Thanks evanescent!
> 
> 
> 
> The color on those Biancas are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great as usual!
> 
> Here I am in a simple Isaac Mizrahi for Target dress with my spiked piggies. Have a wonderful rest of the day everyone!



I love your heels!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Running off to work  in my new patent red biancas  

I am petite and never dared to wear a hemline below my knees, but I'm totally loving this


----------



## Christchrist

InAweWithLoubi said:
			
		

> Running off to work  in my new patent red biancas
> 
> I am petite and never dared to wear a hemline below my knees, but I'm totally loving this



Love them. The whole outfit is perfect


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love your heels!



Thanks! 




			
				InAweWithLoubi said:
			
		

> Running off to work  in my new patent red biancas
> 
> I am petite and never dared to wear a hemline below my knees, but I'm totally loving this



You look great!


----------



## JessieG

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Work outfit for today paired with my Spiked LPs.



Pretty cool you can wear such great shoes to work!


----------



## JessieG

Anyone got modeling pics of pigalle 100 patent spikes in black??? Love the 120 on but want to see 100's??


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Running off to work  in my new patent red biancas
> 
> I am petite and never dared to wear a hemline below my knees, but I'm totally loving this



I love your outfit!


----------



## so_sofya1985

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Here's my outfit today. Love my black decollettes! Have a great night



Love it


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Love them. The whole outfit is perfect






			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> You look great!






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love your outfit!



Awww Thank you ladies  I am blushing heheh


----------



## hermosa_vogue

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Love the color!!!





wannaprada said:


> The color on those Biancas are amazing!



Thanks HOT and wanna.  The colour is what sucked me in 



JessieG said:


> Those shoes are AMAZING!! The colour is totally...omg! Wowsers!!



Hehehe thanks Jessie.  



megt10 said:


> Thanks Hermosa. I love the color of these shoes too and they are more comfortable than my new simples. These are the Prorata. They are similar to the New Simple but have a bit more of an almond shape I think and a bit more room in the toe box.



Sorry Meg I had the world's quickest glance at the photo 
Good to know the Proratas are more comfy than your New Simples, might add that to my shopping list 



mrl1005 said:


> Work outfit for today paired with my Spiked LPs.



Love those spikes!



evanescent said:


> I really really love the colour of those Biancas! Love your outfit too



Thanks Eva.  I've got nothing on your collection though 



DebbiNC said:


> I simply love the Biancas and the color is beautiful!



Debbi thanks so much.  I do love Biancas, they're pretty comfy for 140s


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> Dinner with some of my best gfs tonight.
> 
> Asos chambray shirt; Gorman skirt; Hermes CDC belt; Mulberry Alexa; CL Clic Clacs



Looking fantastic as usual.  Love the Clic Clacs


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Thanks HOT and wanna. The colour is what sucked me in
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe thanks Jessie.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Meg I had the world's quickest glance at the photo
> Good to know the Proratas are more comfy than your New Simples, might add that to my shopping list
> 
> 
> 
> Love those spikes!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Eva. I've got nothing on your collection though
> 
> 
> 
> Debbi thanks so much. I do love Biancas, they're pretty comfy for 140s


 Yeah, I am loving the prorata as an everyday shoe.


----------



## megt10

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my outfit today. Love my black decollettes! Have a great night


 Gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Your too cute!


 Aww, thanks Lavender.


----------



## evanescent

Christchrist said:


> Shoe twins! I love your whole outfit.  I'm gonna need to get that belt soon





GrRoxy said:


> Love your outfit





wannaprada said:


> I love everything about this outfit! You look fantastic!





fumi said:


> Super cute outfit!





hermosa_vogue said:


> Looking fantastic as usual.  Love the Clic Clacs





megt10 said:


> This has got to be one of the cutest outfits ever. I just got a similar skirt and would never have thought to pair it with the booties and a button down shirt. So totally adorable. You look awesome btw, love the CDC I will try this look.



 ladies for your compliments! 

*Meg* - that's why I love this thread, there's so much inspiration from everyone! Actually thanks to you I really want to get my hands on a B moto jacket  Speaking of which, what colours do you have in them??


----------



## evanescent

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my outfit today. Love my black decollettes! Have a great night



Beautiful!



InAweWithLoubi said:


> Running off to work  in my new patent red biancas
> 
> I am petite and never dared to wear a hemline below my knees, but I'm totally loving this



It's a great look on you! Love your red Biancas


----------



## evanescent

Casual drinks tonight. 

Sretsis dress; Levis denim shirt; random necklace; Oxford clutch; CL Engin 120 in nude patent


----------



## mrl1005

Casual Friday at work...Express blazer; pink Juicy tank; white fitted tank; Saks grey bunched necklace; Abercrombie skinny jeans (I refuse to admit I'm an adult) paired with Framboise Suede MBBs




Picture of MBBs








The MBB's mug shot (or their profile shot)


----------



## fumi

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Running off to work  in my new patent red biancas
> 
> I am petite and never dared to wear a hemline below my knees, but I'm totally loving this



I love the shoes! You look so stylish in that outfit.


----------



## fumi

mrl1005 said:


> Casual Friday at work...Express blazer; pink Juicy tank; white fitted tank; Saks grey bunched necklace; Abercrombie skinny jeans (I refuse to admit I'm an adult) paired with Framboise Suede MBBs
> 
> View attachment 1908790
> 
> 
> Picture of MBBs
> 
> View attachment 1908788
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908814
> 
> 
> The MBB's mug shot (or their profile shot)



I'm so jealous you can wear such fun shoes to work  They look great on you!


----------



## fumi

evanescent said:


> Casual drinks tonight.
> 
> Sretsis dress; Levis denim shirt; random necklace; Oxford clutch; CL Engin 120 in nude patent



You look so lovely!


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:
			
		

> Casual drinks tonight.
> 
> Sretsis dress; Levis denim shirt; random necklace; Oxford clutch; CL Engin 120 in nude patent
> You look so cute.






			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Casual Friday at work...Express blazer; pink Juicy tank; white fitted tank; Saks grey bunched necklace; Abercrombie skinny jeans (I refuse to admit I'm an adult) paired with Framboise Suede MBBs
> 
> Picture of MBBs
> 
> The MBB's mug shot (or their profile shot)


Great now I want MBB! They look hot with jeans


----------



## evanescent

Christchrist said:


> You look so cute.





fumi said:


> You look so lovely!



Thank you ladies, you are too kind


----------



## martinaa

evanescent said:


> Casual drinks tonight.
> 
> Sretsis dress; Levis denim shirt; random necklace; Oxford clutch; CL Engin 120 in nude patent



Ahhh, lovely outfit


----------



## martinaa

mrl1005 said:


> Casual Friday at work...Express blazer; pink Juicy tank; white fitted tank; Saks grey bunched necklace; Abercrombie skinny jeans (I refuse to admit I'm an adult) paired with Framboise Suede MBBs
> 
> View attachment 1908790
> 
> 
> Picture of MBBs
> 
> View attachment 1908788
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908814
> 
> 
> The MBB's mug shot (or their profile shot)



I always love the MBB´s...You lucky girl.


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> ladies for your compliments!
> 
> *Meg* - that's why I love this thread, there's so much inspiration from everyone! Actually thanks to you I really want to get my hands on a B moto jacket  Speaking of which, what colours do you have in them??



I have several colors.  A black moto, black quilted, brown cropped moto, blue cropped moto, light blue cropped moto, plum moto, khaki moto, beige, coral, cobalt quilted and just got the new skinny less puffy lightweight black/blue two-toned quilted. Totally love these jackets as you can tell


----------



## mrl1005

fumi said:
			
		

> I'm so jealous you can wear such fun shoes to work  They look great on you!



Hehe. I say it's the best part of my job! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Great now I want MBB! They look hot with jeans



DO it!!!  they have 39.5s on the bay currently...just saying. 




			
				martinaa said:
			
		

> I always love the MBB´s...You lucky girl.



Thanks marinaa! I'm still trying to find them in black nappa in my size! But I do love these ones!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Wearing my black decollettes again!


----------



## megt10

justpeachy4397 said:


> Wearing my black decollettes again!


 Gorgeous again!


----------



## beagly911

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Running off to work  in my new patent red biancas
> 
> I am petite and never dared to wear a hemline below my knees, but I'm totally loving this


You look great!



evanescent said:


> Casual drinks tonight.
> 
> Sretsis dress; Levis denim shirt; random necklace; Oxford clutch; CL Engin 120 in nude patent


Looking terrific!!  I really like the dress!



mrl1005 said:


> Casual Friday at work...Express blazer; pink Juicy tank; white fitted tank; Saks grey bunched necklace; Abercrombie skinny jeans (I refuse to admit I'm an adult) paired with Framboise Suede MBBs
> 
> View attachment 1908790
> 
> 
> Picture of MBBs
> 
> View attachment 1908788
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908814
> 
> 
> The MBB's mug shot (or their profile shot)


You look fantastic for casual Friday!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Wearing my black decollettes again!


 Just had to say again how wonderful you look!  I really like the top!


----------



## justpeachy4397

beagly911 said:


> You look great!
> 
> 
> Looking terrific!!  I really like the dress!
> 
> 
> You look fantastic for casual Friday!
> 
> 
> Just had to say again how wonderful you look!  I really like the top!



Thanks beagly! Got the shirt at TJ Maxx!


----------



## megt10

Today I am wearing my new Sixties Pony Leopard shoes that I got at NM LC yesterday and tonight for Shul I am wearing my Harletty suede knee-high boots. The dress is Marc Jacobs and the jacket is my coral quilted Balenciaga and the belt is St. John.


----------



## domates

hellokatiegirl said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, as my CLs have been trapped in their boxes for too long lately! This is my first time wearing my CL 100mm Simple Pumps in Jade.



where did you get that blouse?? it's so cute!


----------



## mrl1005

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Wearing my black decollettes again!



You look phenomenal!! I'm so envious of your thin legs!!! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mrl1005

beagly911 said:
			
		

> You look great!
> 
> Looking terrific!!  I really like the dress!
> 
> You look fantastic for casual Friday!
> 
> Just had to say again how wonderful you look!  I really like the top!



Thanks beagly!!


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> Today I am wearing my new Sixties Pony Leopard shoes that I got at NM LC yesterday and tonight for Shul I am wearing my Harletty suede knee-high boots. The dress is Marc Jacobs and the jacket is my coral quilted Balenciaga and the belt is St. John.



Both shoes are fab!!! The outfit amazing! (And of course you look gorgeous as always!)


----------



## wannaprada

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Wearing my black decollettes again!






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Today I am wearing my new Sixties Pony Leopard shoes that I got at NM LC yesterday and tonight for Shul I am wearing my Harletty suede knee-high boots. The dress is Marc Jacobs and the jacket is my coral quilted Balenciaga and the belt is St. John.



You two look fabulous!


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Both shoes are fab!!! The outfit amazing! (And of course you look gorgeous as always!)


Thank you so much MRL.


wannaprada said:


> You two look fabulous!



Aww, thanks Wanna.


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much MRL.
> 
> Aww, thanks Wanna.



Only the truth meg!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

evanescent said:


> Dinner with some of my best gfs tonight.
> 
> Asos chambray shirt; Gorman skirt; Hermes CDC belt; Mulberry Alexa; CL Clic Clacs


You look so adorable!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my outfit today. Love my black decollettes! Have a great night


Cool outifit!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Running off to work  in my new patent red biancas
> 
> I am petite and never dared to wear a hemline below my knees, but I'm totally loving this


Cute!  Looking great!  Skirt works and love the Biancas!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

evanescent said:


> Casual drinks tonight.
> 
> Sretsis dress; Levis denim shirt; random necklace; Oxford clutch; CL Engin 120 in nude patent


Love the outfit.  Engin Spikes HOT!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> Casual Friday at work...Express blazer; pink Juicy tank; white fitted tank; Saks grey bunched necklace; Abercrombie skinny jeans (I refuse to admit I'm an adult) paired with Framboise Suede MBBs
> 
> View attachment 1908790
> 
> 
> Picture of MBBs
> 
> View attachment 1908788
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908814
> 
> 
> The MBB's mug shot (or their profile shot)


Refuse to admit being an adult? I hear you!  Hahaha!
Looking good girl!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my new Sixties Pony Leopard shoes that I got at NM LC yesterday and tonight for Shul I am wearing my Harletty suede knee-high boots. The dress is Marc Jacobs and the jacket is my coral quilted Balenciaga and the belt is St. John.


Ahhh meg!  You look so elegant and chic in the first combo and hard rock cool and sexy in the second!  I wish I had your fashion sense.  Looking awesome as always!
XO!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Casual Friday at work...Express blazer; pink Juicy tank; white fitted tank; Saks grey bunched necklace; Abercrombie skinny jeans (I refuse to admit I'm an adult) paired with Framboise Suede MBBs
> 
> View attachment 1908790
> 
> 
> Picture of MBBs
> 
> View attachment 1908788
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908814
> 
> 
> The MBB's mug shot (or their profile shot)



I love the madame butterfly booties!


----------



## so_sofya1985

megt10 said:
			
		

> Today I am wearing my new Sixties Pony Leopard shoes that I got at NM LC yesterday and tonight for Shul I am wearing my Harletty suede knee-high boots. The dress is Marc Jacobs and the jacket is my coral quilted Balenciaga and the belt is St. John.



Look at those outfits! Amazing! 20/10 you look, especially that outfit with balenciaga jacket! Just wow


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Ahhh meg! You look so elegant and chic in the first combo and hard rock cool and sexy in the second! I wish I had your fashion sense. Looking awesome as always!
> XO!


 Thank you so much Helen you are too kind. 


so_sofya1985 said:


> Look at those outfits! Amazing! 20/10 you look, especially that outfit with balenciaga jacket! Just wow


 Thank you so much.


mrl1005 said:


> Only the truth meg!!!


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my new Sixties Pony Leopard shoes that I got at NM LC yesterday and tonight for Shul I am wearing my Harletty suede knee-high boots. The dress is Marc Jacobs and the jacket is my coral quilted Balenciaga and the belt is St. John.



Gorgeous! I love the Harlettys!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my new Sixties Pony Leopard shoes that I got at NM LC yesterday and tonight for Shul I am wearing my Harletty suede knee-high boots. The dress is Marc Jacobs and the jacket is my coral quilted Balenciaga and the belt is St. John.


 Gorgeous meg!  I love the dress and the Sixties and Harletty boots are both great with it!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

domates said:


> where did you get that blouse?? it's so cute!



Thank you domates! I got the blouse at Forever 21 this summer. They might still have it. 



evanescent said:


> Gorgeous outfit, those Jade simples are fantastic!





hermosa_vogue said:


> Love that colour!





megt10 said:


> Love the color on these shoes and your shirt is really cute.





dbeth said:


> Love your entire outfit!! So colorful!!





martinaa said:


> Great combo!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## mrl1005

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Refuse to admit being an adult? I hear you!  Hahaha!
> Looking good girl!!!



Hehehe thanks Helen!!


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the madame butterfly booties!



Thanks lavender!! Def a fave of mine too!!


----------



## mrl1005

Wearing the LLs around the house means I need to take a fun pic


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Wearing the LLs around the house means I need to take a fun pic



I love them. Seriously nothing feels as good as a louboutin!


----------



## AngieL

fumi said:
			
		

> I'm so jealous you can wear such fun shoes to work  They look great on you!



+1! I would never be able to wear such shoes to work


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I love them. Seriously nothing feels as good as a louboutin!



Oh agreed CC! (Except comfort wise...hehehe!) but, I'm determined to wear these babies in so they feel like slippers!!!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Oh agreed CC! (Except comfort wise...hehehe!) but, I'm determined to wear these babies in so they feel like slippers!!!



Lol. I wish I didn't have wood floors. I would do the same


----------



## evanescent

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Love the outfit.  Engin Spikes HOT!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You look so adorable!





beagly911 said:


> Looking terrific!!  I really like the dress





martinaa said:


> Ahhh, lovely outfit



Thank you kind ladies! 



megt10 said:


> I have several colors.  A black moto, black quilted, brown cropped moto, blue cropped moto, light blue cropped moto, plum moto, khaki moto, beige, coral, cobalt quilted and just got the new skinny less puffy lightweight black/blue two-toned quilted. Totally love these jackets as you can tell



 OMG! you have an amazing collection of b jackets!! I would SO love to play in your closet


----------



## evanescent

mrl1005 said:


> Wearing the LLs around the house means I need to take a fun pic



Cute pic! I LOVE the LLs. 



megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my new Sixties Pony Leopard shoes that I got at NM LC yesterday and tonight for Shul I am wearing my Harletty suede knee-high boots. The dress is Marc Jacobs and the jacket is my coral quilted Balenciaga and the belt is St. John.



Gorgeous Meg! Really _really_ love your jacket 



justpeachy4397 said:


> Wearing my black decollettes again!



Fab outfit, you look great!



mrl1005 said:


> Casual Friday at work...Express blazer; pink Juicy tank; white fitted tank; Saks grey bunched necklace; Abercrombie skinny jeans (I refuse to admit I'm an adult) paired with Framboise Suede MBBs
> 
> View attachment 1908790
> 
> 
> Picture of MBBs
> 
> View attachment 1908788
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908814
> 
> 
> The MBB's mug shot (or their profile shot)



Aww they are so pretty! Love the MBBs especially in that colour!


----------



## mrl1005

evanescent said:


> Cute pic! I LOVE the LLs.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Meg! Really _really_ love your jacket
> 
> 
> 
> Fab outfit, you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww they are so pretty! Love the MBBs especially in that colour!



Thank you evanescent!! The LLs are so simple and classic! My MBBs  Now, I just need to get them in black and nude nappa


----------



## texas87

mrl1005 said:


> Thank you evanescent!! The LLs are so simple and classic! My MBBs  Now, I just need to get them in black and nude nappa


----------



## kham

wannaprada said:


> Thanks evanescent!
> 
> 
> 
> The color on those Biancas are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great as usual!
> 
> Here I am in a simple Isaac Mizrahi for Target dress with my spiked piggies. Have a wonderful rest of the day everyone!



I love this Wanna!!!!


----------



## megt10

martinaa said:


> Gorgeous! I love the Harlettys!


 Thanks Martinaa, I just wish these boots were more comfortable to wear. They are gorgeous but not really meant for walking.


beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous meg! I love the dress and the Sixties and Harletty boots are both great with it!!


 Thanks Beagly the dress was a great find it is prettier irl. It has gold thread running through it and it catches the light in such a pretty way.


mrl1005 said:


> Wearing the LLs around the house means I need to take a fun pic


 Love it .


evanescent said:


> Thank you kind ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! you have an amazing collection of b jackets!! I would SO love to play in your closet


 I forgot to add the red moto too. It was my first don't know how I could forget her.


evanescent said:


> Cute pic! I LOVE the LLs.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Meg! Really _really_ love your jacket
> 
> 
> 
> Fab outfit, you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww they are so pretty! Love the MBBs especially in that colour!


 Aww thank you so much Evanescent.


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:


> Thanks Martinaa, I just wish these boots were more comfortable to wear. They are gorgeous but not really meant for walking.
> 
> Thanks Beagly the dress was a great find it is prettier irl. It has gold thread running through it and it catches the light in such a pretty way.
> 
> Love it .
> 
> I forgot to add the red moto too. It was my first don't know how I could forget her.
> 
> Aww thank you so much Evanescent.



hehe thanks Meg!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

evanescent said:


> Casual drinks tonight.
> 
> Sretsis dress; Levis denim shirt; random necklace; Oxford clutch; CL Engin 120 in nude patent



I love your outfit! Gorgeous!


----------



## Stina Lee

I posted this to my reveal thread yesterday but forgot to post here! Here are my nude décollete 554's with a Madewell dress, Bagatelle leather jacket and LV LE Sophie clutch!


----------



## martinaa

Stina Lee said:


> I posted this to my reveal thread yesterday but forgot to post here! Here are my nude décollete 554's with a Madewell dress, Bagatelle leather jacket and LV LE Sophie clutch!



I like!


----------



## fumi

Stina Lee said:


> I posted this to my reveal thread yesterday but forgot to post here! Here are my nude décollete 554's with a Madewell dress, Bagatelle leather jacket and LV LE Sophie clutch!



Very cute! I love your dress


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Wearing the LLs around the house means I need to take a fun pic



Very cute!




			
				kham said:
			
		

> I love this Wanna!!!!



Thanks Kham!




			
				Stina Lee said:
			
		

> I posted this to my reveal thread yesterday but forgot to post here! Here are my nude décollete 554's with a Madewell dress, Bagatelle leather jacket and LV LE Sophie clutch!



Great outfit! I'm actually contemplating getting the 554s. How do they size?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I have been getting a lot of use out of my nude simple 70mm pumps lately! They are the perfect neutral.


----------



## megt10

Stina Lee said:


> I posted this to my reveal thread yesterday but forgot to post here! Here are my nude décollete 554's with a Madewell dress, Bagatelle leather jacket and LV LE Sophie clutch!



You look fantastic I love the leather jacket with the lace dress. Your shoes work perfectly too.


----------



## megt10

hellokatiegirl said:


> I have been getting a lot of use out of my nude simple 70mm pumps lately! They are the perfect neutral.



Yes they are and they look perfect with your skin tone. Loving the whole outfit.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my new Sixties Pony Leopard shoes that I got at NM LC yesterday and tonight for Shul I am wearing my Harletty suede knee-high boots. The dress is Marc Jacobs and the jacket is my coral quilted Balenciaga and the belt is St. John.



I love your outfits Meg!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hellokatiegirl said:


> I have been getting a lot of use out of my nude simple 70mm pumps lately! They are the perfect neutral.



Nice! That's a beautiful alma.


----------



## heychar

hellokatiegirl said:


> I have been getting a lot of use out of my nude simple 70mm pumps lately! They are the perfect neutral.



_As pretty as a picture_!!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your outfits Meg!


 Thanks Lavender.


----------



## GrRoxy

hellokatiegirl said:


> I have been getting a lot of use out of my nude simple 70mm pumps lately! They are the perfect neutral.



They match your skintone perfectly  And I love your dress too


----------



## fumi

hellokatiegirl said:


> I have been getting a lot of use out of my nude simple 70mm pumps lately! They are the perfect neutral.



The nude color goes well with a print dress!


----------



## wannaprada

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> I have been getting a lot of use out of my nude simple 70mm pumps lately! They are the perfect neutral.



What a lovely outfit and those simples look great on you!


----------



## mrl1005

Cache dress; black hose; and Gold Aborinas. (I changed the shoes since I went with a different necklace this morning.) Current outfit pic will be posted a little later!


----------



## so_sofya1985

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Cache dress; black hose; and Gold Aborinas. (I changed the shoes since I went with a different necklace this morning.) Current outfit pic will be posted a little later!



Uuuuu is it possible to see the shoes closer?


----------



## mrl1005

so_sofya1985 said:


> Uuuuu is it possible to see the shoes closer?


i ended up changing my shoes, but I have a close up picture in my collection thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...really-special-shoes-mrls-special-779231.html


----------



## so_sofya1985

Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## mrl1005

so_sofya1985 said:


> Drop dead gorgeous!


thank you so!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Cache dress; black hose; and Gold Aborinas. (I changed the shoes since I went with a different necklace this morning.) Current outfit pic will be posted a little later!



Love the tights with the gold


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Love the tights with the gold


thanks!! It's getting too chilly up here in Joisey to not wear tights. (And, I'm lazy and hate shaving my legs in the morning or the night before haha!)


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> thanks!! It's getting too chilly up here in Joisey to not wear tights. (And, I'm lazy and hate shaving my legs in the morning or the night before haha!)



Haha


----------



## mrl1005

What I actually ended up wearing. (My hair stayed down for about 1 hour...haha!) and why I had to change out of the Aborinas. 




Love this dress because it makes the girls look bigger, but my hips look HUGE


----------



## so_sofya1985

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> What I actually ended up wearing. (My hair stayed down for about 1 hour...haha!) and why I had to change out of the Aborinas.
> 
> Love this dress because it makes the girls look bigger, but my hips look HUGE



Your hips are more than fine!!! Could you tell me what your dress is?


----------



## mrl1005

so_sofya1985 said:


> Your hips are more than fine!!! Could you tell me what your dress is?


You are too kind! It's Cache (one of their $79 dresses).


----------



## Jönathan

Gorgeous outfit! 



mrl1005 said:


> What I actually ended up wearing. (My hair stayed down for about 1 hour...haha!) and why I had to change out of the Aborinas.
> 
> View attachment 1913613
> 
> 
> Love this dress because it makes the girls look bigger, but my hips look HUGE


----------



## mrl1005

Jönathan;23104487 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous outfit!


 Thank you!!


----------



## 4Elegance

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> What I actually ended up wearing. (My hair stayed down for about 1 hour...haha!) and why I had to change out of the Aborinas.
> 
> Love this dress because it makes the girls look bigger, but my hips look HUGE



You look great


----------



## so_sofya1985

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> You are too kind! It's Cache (one of their $79 dresses).



Looks so expensive and sophisticated! Bravo!


----------



## dbeth

Stina Lee said:


> I posted this to my reveal thread yesterday but forgot to post here! Here are my nude décollete 554's with a Madewell dress, Bagatelle leather jacket and LV LE Sophie clutch!



Omg, you look amazing!!!! Love the entire look!! 



mrl1005 said:


> Cache dress; black hose; and Gold Aborinas. (I changed the shoes since I went with a different necklace this morning.) Current outfit pic will be posted a little later!



Gorgeous dress---love the greens in it!



mrl1005 said:


> Wearing the LLs around the house means I need to take a fun pic



Hot!! I would love a pair of LL someday.



justpeachy4397 said:


> Wearing my black decollettes again!



You have some of the best pics!!!! And I love the entire ensemble! 



megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my new Sixties Pony Leopard shoes that I got at NM LC yesterday and tonight for Shul I am wearing my Harletty suede knee-high boots. The dress is Marc Jacobs and the jacket is my coral quilted Balenciaga and the belt is St. John.



Harletty!!!!!!! My fav. boot from CL.  They look great on you Meg & your Bal jacket is TDF.


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:


> Omg, you look amazing!!!! Love the entire look!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dress---love the greens in it!
> 
> 
> 
> Hot!! I would love a pair of LL someday.
> 
> 
> 
> You have some of the best pics!!!! And I love the entire ensemble!
> 
> 
> 
> Harletty!!!!!!! My fav. boot from CL. They look great on you Meg & your Bal jacket is TDF.


 
and thank you, thank you again!


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> Cache dress; black hose; and Gold Aborinas. (I changed the shoes since I went with a different necklace this morning.) Current outfit pic will be posted a little later!


 
Love your outfit *mrl*!!!


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:


> Love your outfit *mrl*!!!



Thank you stilly!!!


----------



## stilly

Stina Lee said:


> I posted this to my reveal thread yesterday but forgot to post here! Here are my nude décollete 554's with a Madewell dress, Bagatelle leather jacket and LV LE Sophie clutch!


 
I love your outfit and the 554's *Stina Lee*!!!


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> Wearing the LLs around the house means I need to take a fun pic


 
Love the pic!!!
Now I'm thinking I've got to get a pair of Lady Lynchs!!!


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:
			
		

> Love the pic!!!
> Now I'm thinking I've got to get a pair of Lady Lynchs!!!



Hehe thanks!!! I second that thought! The LLs are great!


----------



## beagly911

My OOTD...

Sweater: Anne Klein
Skirt: Ann Taylor
CL: New Hai












as a side note, walked a little over 2 miles in my CL's today!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> My OOTD...
> 
> Sweater: Anne Klein
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL: New Hai
> 
> as a side note, walked a little over 2 miles in my CL's today!



Beagly you're looking great!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:


> as a side note, walked a little over 2 miles in my CL's today!



You're a crazy lady!!

But you look great as usual


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> My OOTD...
> 
> Sweater: Anne Klein
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL: New Hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as a side note, walked a little over 2 miles in my CL's today!



Beagly, loving the look!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> What I actually ended up wearing. (My hair stayed down for about 1 hour...haha!) and why I had to change out of the Aborinas.
> 
> View attachment 1913613
> 
> 
> Love this dress because it makes the girls look bigger, but my hips look HUGE



Loving the style!


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Cache dress; black hose; and Gold Aborinas. (I changed the shoes since I went with a different necklace this morning.) Current outfit pic will be posted a little later!


 These shoes are gorgeous and so is everything else. You look great MRL.


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> What I actually ended up wearing. (My hair stayed down for about 1 hour...haha!) and why I had to change out of the Aborinas.
> 
> View attachment 1913613
> 
> 
> Love this dress because it makes the girls look bigger, but my hips look HUGE


 You look fabulous, love these shoes as well. The dress is so pretty. I love that color green. Your hips do not look huge either.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> My OOTD...
> 
> Sweater: Anne Klein
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL: New Hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as a side note, walked a little over 2 miles in my CL's today!


 You look fantastic Beagly. This is such a great look. I love the skirt paired with the sweater.


dbeth said:


> Omg, you look amazing!!!! Love the entire look!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dress---love the greens in it!
> 
> 
> 
> Hot!! I would love a pair of LL someday.
> 
> 
> 
> You have some of the best pics!!!! And I love the entire ensemble!
> 
> 
> 
> Harletty!!!!!!! My fav. boot from CL. They look great on you Meg & your Bal jacket is TDF.


 Thanks so much Beth.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

beagly911 said:


> My OOTD...
> 
> Sweater: Anne Klein
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL: New Hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as a side note, walked a little over 2 miles in my CL's today!



I love that outfit! That blue skirt is such a pretty color!


----------



## d00rvm

Celine motorcycle jacket, Celine stamped croc phantom bag, Givenchy dog sweater, Givenchy black skinny jeans and my black spiked suede CL sneakers they're so comfy and look cool I get many compliments when I wear them


----------



## DebbiNC

beagly911 said:


> My OOTD...
> 
> Sweater: Anne Klein
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL: New Hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as a side note, walked a little over 2 miles in my CL's today!



Love the look!  And those CL's just top everything off!


----------



## laurenychu

Haven't worn any red soles in a while ): Taking my piggies out for some air to meet clients all day long!

Taken from my Instagram and Pose..

Top: forever 21 // Jeans: rich&skinny


----------



## bougainvillier

laurenychu said:


> Haven't worn any red soles in a while ): Taking my piggies out for some air to meet clients all day long!
> 
> Taken from my Instagram and Pose..
> 
> Top: forever 21 // Jeans: rich&skinny



You look super cute!!! Love the bunny


----------



## laurenychu

bougainvillier said:


> You look super cute!!! Love the bunny



thank you! i don`t know what imma do when i switch to the iPhone 5 next month haha.


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Beagly you're looking great!


 


hermosa_vogue said:


> You're a crazy lady!!
> 
> But you look great as usual


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beagly, loving the look!


 


megt10 said:


> You look fantastic Beagly. This is such a great look. I love the skirt paired with the sweater.
> 
> Thanks so much Beth.


 


jess10141 said:


> I love that outfit! That blue skirt is such a pretty color!


 Thank you so much ladies...more to come!!


----------



## beagly911

DebbiNC said:


> Love the look!  And those CL's just top everything off!


 Thank you DebbiNC


----------



## fumi

beagly911 said:


> My OOTD...
> 
> Sweater: Anne Klein
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL: New Hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as a side note, walked a little over 2 miles in my CL's today!



You are looking good as always, Beagly!


----------



## fumi

laurenychu said:


> Haven't worn any red soles in a while ): Taking my piggies out for some air to meet clients all day long!
> 
> Taken from my Instagram and Pose..
> 
> Top: forever 21 // Jeans: rich&skinny



Cute outfit!


----------



## laurenychu

fumi said:


> Cute outfit!



thanks fumi!


----------



## beagly911

fumi said:


> You are looking good as always, Beagly!


 Thank you fumi!


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Celine motorcycle jacket, Celine stamped croc phantom bag, Givenchy dog sweater, Givenchy black skinny jeans and my black spiked suede CL sneakers they're so comfy and look cool I get many compliments when I wear them
> 
> View attachment 1914358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914359


 Love the whole look D.


----------



## Stina Lee

wannaprada said:


> Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kham!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit! I'm actually contemplating getting the 554s. How do they size?


 
I took them TTS. The toe box is tight so they will need some stretching but if I went a 1/2 size up, I would have major heel slippage. Wore them out with only the sock trick done to them on Saturday night and stood for 3 hours and walked about 1/3 of mile afterwards and only then felt the pain of new shoes!


----------



## beagly911

Todays OOTD

Dress: DVF Kova
CL's: Nude patent New Simple


----------



## RedBottomLover

laurenychu said:


> Haven't worn any red soles in a while ): Taking my piggies out for some air to meet clients all day long!
> 
> Taken from my Instagram and Pose..
> 
> Top: forever 21 // Jeans: rich&skinny


That top is too cute!


----------



## RedBottomLover

beagly911 said:


> Todays OOTD
> 
> Dress: DVF Kova
> CL's: Nude patent New Simple


The nude looks really good with that dress


----------



## laurenychu

RedBottomLover said:


> That top is too cute!



thank you!


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> Love the whole look D.



Thanks Meg!!!


----------



## LisaMarie24

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Haven't worn any red soles in a while ): Taking my piggies out for some air to meet clients all day long!
> 
> Taken from my Instagram and Pose..
> 
> Top: forever 21 // Jeans: rich&skinny



Very cute Hun!!


----------



## laurenychu

LisaMarie24 said:


> Very cute Hun!!



thank you!


----------



## Brazucaa

mrl1005 said:


> You are too kind! It's Cache (one of their $79 dresses).


 
Some the best spent $79 I have seen M, congratulations.

If you are worried with your hips, consider the Coca-Cola bottle... allegedly modelled after Marylin Monroe's silhouette?? You look more than fine girl, and those legs (in dark ph) are TDF (OK, the shoes DO help... )

B

PS - The raised hair gives you a cute, yet professional, look. Your face can take most hairstyles IMHO


----------



## mrl1005

Brazucaa said:


> Some the best spent $79 I have seen M, congratulations.
> 
> If you are worried with your hips, consider the Coca-Cola bottle... allegedly modelled after Marylin Monroe's silhouette?? You look more than fine girl, and those legs (in dark ph) are TDF (OK, the shoes DO help... )
> 
> B
> 
> PS - The raised hair gives you a cute, yet professional, look. Your face can take most hairstyles IMHO


 
Thanks so much B! hehe CLs ALWAYS make things better


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> My OOTD...
> 
> Sweater: Anne Klein
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL: New Hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as a side note, walked a little over 2 miles in my CL's today!


 
New WR, B! Congratulations!

... And you survived to tell the tale 

Looking good, B, as usual

B

PS - You really should wear a skirt more often!


----------



## Brazucaa

mrl1005 said:


> Thanks so much B! hehe CLs ALWAYS make things better


 
Who said one cannot improve on perfection, right M??

B


----------



## mrl1005

Alice & Olivia dress paired with black glitter leggings, a DKNY black belt, and my MBPs


----------



## hermosa_vogue

TGIF Ladies!





Taking my new No Prives out for their first outing today!!
Teamed with an Asos blazer, Supre tank, Nudie jeans and a heap of random accessories.


----------



## mrl1005

LOVE them! And the whole outfit! It looks awesome on you!!


----------



## mrl1005

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Who said one cannot improve on perfection, right M??
> 
> B



B, you're going to make me blush!!!


----------



## evanescent

hermosa_vogue said:


> TGIF Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my new No Prives out for their first outing today!!
> Teamed with an Asos blazer, Supre tank, Nudie jeans and a heap of random accessories.



Gorgeous!! I'm really embracing coral this summer!



mrl1005 said:


> Alice & Olivia dress paired with black glitter leggings, a DKNY black belt, and my MBPs



Cute outfit!



beagly911 said:


> Todays OOTD
> 
> Dress: DVF Kova
> CL's: Nude patent New Simple



Very elegant, beagly, you look great!


----------



## mrl1005

evanescent said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!! I'm really embracing coral this summer!
> 
> Cute outfit!
> 
> Very elegant, beagly, you look great!



Thank you!!


----------



## Bag-terfly

First outing with my pre-loved RB WS AD from a lovely tPF. 
BEBE sweaterdress with royal blue belt
Nordstrom Rack's find royal blue blazer
Hermes locket necklace & rosy clic clac


----------



## mrl1005

Bag-terfly said:
			
		

> First outing with my pre-loved RB WS AD from a lovely tPF.
> BEBE sweaterdress with royal blue belt
> Nordstrom Rack's find royal blue blazer
> Hermes locket necklace & rosy clic clac



Bag you look awesome! Love the entire outfit! Oh yeah, and the CLs are great too!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

fumi said:


> The nude color goes well with a print dress!





GrRoxy said:


> They match your skintone perfectly  And I love your dress too





megt10 said:


> Yes they are and they look perfect with your skin tone. Loving the whole outfit.





heychar said:


> _As pretty as a picture_!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Nice! That's a beautiful alma.





wannaprada said:


> What a lovely outfit and those simples look great on you!



Thank you so much ladies! 



beagly911 said:


> My OOTD...
> 
> Sweater: Anne Klein
> Skirt: Ann Taylor
> CL: New Hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as a side note, walked a little over 2 miles in my CL's today!



I love the New Hai Cls beagly. I am not familiar with this style, bu they are lovely and classic!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

This was my outfit from last night. Another pair of simples! These are the simple 70mm in black.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Todays OOTD
> 
> Dress: DVF Kova
> CL's: Nude patent New Simple



Nice!


----------



## mrl1005

hellokatiegirl said:


> This was my outfit from last night. Another pair of simples! These are the simple 70mm in black.


LOVE the dress! Perfect outfit! Gorgeous simples!


----------



## so_sofya1985

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> TGIF Ladies!
> 
> Taking my new No Prives out for their first outing today!!
> Teamed with an Asos blazer, Supre tank, Nudie jeans and a heap of random accessories.



It's rare that I see green shoes as they are quite hard to accessorize and match to the outfit in general, but you have done an amazing job well done!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

hellokatiegirl said:


> This was my outfit from last night. Another pair of simples! These are the simple 70mm in black.


love your outfit! Can I ask where you got that gorgeous skirt from?




hermosa_vogue said:


> TGIF Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my new No Prives out for their first outing today!!
> Teamed with an Asos blazer, Supre tank, Nudie jeans and a heap of random accessories.


Love all the colours in your outfit! The asos blazer looks so good on you!




Bag-terfly said:


> First outing with my pre-loved RB WS AD from a lovely tPF.
> BEBE sweaterdress with royal blue belt
> Nordstrom Rack's find royal blue blazer
> Hermes locket necklace & rosy clic clac


They're so so pretty!


----------



## so_sofya1985

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> This was my outfit from last night. Another pair of simples! These are the simple 70mm in black.



Very elegant looking! Love the bold colours?!


----------



## beagly911

Brazucaa said:


> New WR, B! Congratulations!
> 
> ... And you survived to tell the tale
> 
> Looking good, B, as usual
> 
> B
> 
> PS - You really should wear a skirt more often!


 Thanks B..I just got two new wrap dresses today...can't wait to show them!!!


----------



## martinaa

hellokatiegirl said:


> This was my outfit from last night. Another pair of simples! These are the simple 70mm in black.


 
I love the skirt!


----------



## beagly911

evanescent said:


> Gorgeous!! I'm really embracing coral this summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Very elegant, beagly, you look great!


 Thanks evenescent, you and so many others make me feel so great!!...I'm always selfcousious posting since I'm not a size 2 or 0...everyones encouragement makes me feel great about where I'm at!! Thanks sooooo much!


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> This was my outfit from last night. Another pair of simples! These are the simple 70mm in black.


 Oh again I LOVE the skirt!!!  you look great!!


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> Thanks B..I just got two new wrap dresses today...can't wait to show them!!!


 
Looking forward to that, B!

B


----------



## Brazucaa

hellokatiegirl said:


> This was my outfit from last night. Another pair of simples! These are the simple 70mm in black.


 
Simple (no pun intended...) yet very pretty. The patent Simples give it a final (and nice) touch of sophistication. 

B


----------



## Bag-terfly

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Bag you look awesome! Love the entire outfit! Oh yeah, and the CLs are great too!!






			
				mademoiselle.bd said:
			
		

> love your outfit! Can I ask where you got that gorgeous skirt from?
> 
> Love all the colours in your outfit! The asos blazer looks so good on you!
> 
> They're so so pretty!



Mrl and mademoiselle, thanks for the lovely comments!!


----------



## hunniesochic

hellokatiegirl said:


> This was my outfit from last night. Another pair of simples! These are the simple 70mm in black.


I love your outfit. Those skirt never work well on me: :cry:


----------



## laurenychu

Zara dress & lady dafs today at work


----------



## so_sofya1985

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Zara dress & lady dafs today at work



Ahahaha may I ask what sort of work you do that you can wear daffs? Lucky girl


----------



## laurenychu

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ahahaha may I ask what sort of work you do that you can wear daffs? Lucky girl



i have an office job (=. there`s no dress code as long as you`re presentable.


----------



## mrl1005

laurenychu said:
			
		

> i have an office job (=. there`s no dress code as long as you`re presentable.



Lauren that's how my job is too!! I love it!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

laurenychu said:
			
		

> i have an office job (=. there`s no dress code as long as you`re presentable.






			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Lauren that's how my job is too!! I love it!!



Lucky ladies!


----------



## fumi

laurenychu said:


> Zara dress & lady dafs today at work



You look awesome! I love the dress- the Daffs go perfectly with it


----------



## mrl1005

laurenychu said:


> Zara dress & lady dafs today at work


Lauren, you look KILLER!!!! i agree with Fumi...LDs go perfectly! (Usually someone who is as tiny as you looks silly in Daffs or LDs, but these look AMAZING on you!!!)


----------



## laurenychu

fumi said:


> You look awesome! I love the dress- the Daffs go perfectly with it


xoxo fumi! 



mrl1005 said:


> Lauren, you look KILLER!!!! i agree with Fumi...LDs go perfectly! (Usually someone who is as tiny as you looks silly in Daffs or LDs, but these look AMAZING on you!!!)


thanks! i don`t think you can tell in the picture, but for a petite lady i have hips and a butt so it balances them out! (at least that`s what i`ve been hearing lmao)


----------



## mrl1005

laurenychu said:


> xoxo fumi!
> 
> 
> thanks! i don`t think you can tell in the picture, but for a petite lady i have hips and a butt so it balances them out! (at least that`s what i`ve been hearing lmao)


 
haha! Well, the LDs  so if its because of hips and a toosh, an even better reason for hips and a toosh!


----------



## laurenychu

mrl1005 said:


> haha! Well, the LDs  so if its because of hips and a toosh, an even better reason for hips and a toosh!


----------



## lovemysavior

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Zara dress & lady dafs today at work



Super cute outfit.  You make the Daffs look so easy to wear.  When I tried them on at the boutique I felt so exaggerated...lol...but this makes me want to reconsider.


----------



## RedBottomLover

lovemysavior said:


> Super cute outfit.  You make the Daffs look so easy to wear.  When I tried them on at the boutique I felt so exaggerated...lol...but this makes me want to reconsider.


You should definitely get them. Don't do like I did and pass on them and then not be able to get your hands on them.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Love all the colours in your outfit! The asos blazer looks so good on you!



Thanks MBD!  I was in such a colourful mood when I woke up 



so_sofya1985 said:


> It's rare that I see green shoes as they are quite hard to accessorize and match to the outfit in general, but you have done an amazing job well done!



I've had a colour crush on green shoes since I was young but I agree it's so hard to match!  I've previously only worn green shoes with an all-black outfit but decided to branch out yesterday.



mrl1005 said:


> LOVE them! And the whole outfit! It looks awesome on you!!



Thanks miss 



evanescent said:


> Gorgeous!! I'm really embracing coral this summer!



I loooove coral.  I need more coral in my wardrobe.


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Alice & Olivia dress paired with black glitter leggings, a DKNY black belt, and my MBPs


Love the dress with the leggings 


hermosa_vogue said:


> TGIF Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my new No Prives out for their first outing today!!
> Teamed with an Asos blazer, Supre tank, Nudie jeans and a heap of random accessories.


You look great.


Bag-terfly said:


> First outing with my pre-loved RB WS AD from a lovely tPF.
> BEBE sweaterdress with royal blue belt
> Nordstrom Rack's find royal blue blazer
> Hermes locket necklace & rosy clic clac


Perfect outfit withe shoes.


hellokatiegirl said:


> This was my outfit from last night. Another pair of simples! These are the simple 70mm in black.


Love the skirt on you.


laurenychu said:


> Zara dress & lady dafs today at work


So stylish, loving the dafs.


----------



## mrl1005

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Thanks MBD!  I was in such a colourful mood when I woke up
> 
> I've had a colour crush on green shoes since I was young but I agree it's so hard to match!  I've previously only worn green shoes with an all-black outfit but decided to branch out yesterday.
> 
> Thanks miss
> 
> I loooove coral.  I need more coral in my wardrobe.



Welcome! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Love the dress with the leggings
> 
> You look great.
> 
> Perfect outfit withe shoes.
> 
> Love the skirt on you.
> 
> So stylish, loving the dafs.



Thanks meg!! I loooovveee sweater leggings. They make wearing dresses possible in the cold.


----------



## laurenychu

megt10 said:


> So stylish, loving the dafs.



thanks!


----------



## Bag-terfly

megt10 said:


> Love the dress with the leggings
> 
> You look great.
> 
> Perfect outfit withe shoes.
> 
> Love the skirt on you.
> 
> So stylish, loving the dafs.



*Meg*, thanks for the nice comment!


----------



## beagly911

laurenychu said:


> Zara dress & lady dafs today at work


 Great look laurenychu


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

laurenychu said:


> Zara dress & lady dafs today at work



Very cute! I love the four photos combined!


----------



## laurenychu

beagly911 said:


> Great look laurenychu





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very cute! I love the four photos combined!



thank you!!


----------



## martinaa

laurenychu said:


> Zara dress & lady dafs today at work



that outfit on you!


----------



## so_sofya1985

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Thanks MBD!  I was in such a colourful mood when I woke up
> 
> I've had a colour crush on green shoes since I was young but I agree it's so hard to match!  I've previously only worn green shoes with an all-black outfit but decided to branch out yesterday.
> 
> Thanks miss
> 
> I loooove coral.  I need more coral in my wardrobe.



You did so well!


----------



## megt10

Last night I wore for the first time my black Citoyenne. The dress is DVF, clutch is Jimmy Choo and the jacket is my beige Balenciaga quilted moto. I love these shoes they are so comfortable.


----------



## wannaprada

Heading to the NYC TPF CL Meetup!! Top is Barneys, pants JCrew with my Rolandos. The coat is from Marshall's where I got it for $15! I added the satin sash to give it some shape. Have a wonderful day stylish ladies!


----------



## wannaprada

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Zara dress & lady dafs today at work



 I would hate to work with you as good as you look!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore for the first time my black Citoyenne. The dress is DVF, clutch is Jimmy Choo and the jacket is my beige Balenciaga quilted moto. I love these shoes they are so comfortable.


 Gorgeous meg...the more you wear the Citoyenne the more I want them!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Heading to the NYC TPF CL Meetup!! Top is Barneys, pants JCrew with my Rolandos. Have a wonderful day stylish ladies!


 Looking great wanna!!  Have a great time, wish I could have been there!!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Heading to the NYC TPF CL Meetup!! Top is Barneys, pants JCrew with my Rolandos. Have a wonderful day stylish ladies!


 Oh, you look fantastic Wanna. Have fun today.


beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous meg...the more you wear the Citoyenne the more I want them!!


 Thanks Beagly, I can't say enough good things about these shoes they are so comfortable and easy to walk in. I really love them and if they came out with more colors I would get them all .


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Looking great wanna!!  Have a great time, wish I could have been there!!



Thanks Beagly and me too! I guess we'll just have to plan another meetup!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore for the first time my black Citoyenne. The dress is DVF, clutch is Jimmy Choo and the jacket is my beige Balenciaga quilted moto. I love these shoes they are so comfortable.



As always, you look incredibly stylish meg! DVF is your brand! I want those Citoyenne's, they're so classy and functional. Is it a 100mm heel? 
My shopping habit is horrible as it is, but seeing your outfits only adds fuel to the fire! 



wannaprada said:


> Heading to the NYC TPF CL Meetup!! Top is Barneys, pants JCrew with my Rolandos. The coat is from Marshall's where I got it for $15! I added the satin sash to give it some shape. Have a wonderful day stylish ladies!



Love the whole outfit wanna, black with nude shoes is my favorite look! Hope you and the other tpf'ers have a wonderful day filled with tons of Loubies! I'd love to see what you guys get!!!


----------



## megt10

jess10141 said:


> As always, you look incredibly stylish meg! DVF is your brand! I want those Citoyenne's, they're so classy and functional. Is it a 100mm heel?
> My shopping habit is horrible as it is, but seeing your outfits only adds fuel to the fire!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the whole outfit wanna, black with nude shoes is my favorite look! Hope you and the other tpf'ers have a wonderful day filled with tons of Loubies! I'd love to see what you guys get!!!


 Thanks so much Jess. Yes they are 100mm heel. I got them from NAP, no sales tax. They run tts though my peacock Citoyenne's that I got from BG are a 39, which is a half size up since they didn't have a 38.5. They are fine too. I just added a pad and because of the strap across the foot they stay on fine and I don't notice a difference.


----------



## GrRoxy

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore for the first time my black Citoyenne. The dress is DVF, clutch is Jimmy Choo and the jacket is my beige Balenciaga quilted moto. I love these shoes they are so comfortable.



These shoes look reaallly good, Ive never seen this model  You look great (as always! )


----------



## megt10

GrRoxy said:


> These shoes look reaallly good, Ive never seen this model  You look great (as always! )


Thank you GrRoxy. I first noticed them in the Peacock color on the BG website and got them because I loved the colors and they looked really unique. Then after wearing them got the black for comfort as well as beauty . Here is a pic of the peacock, purple and black.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night I wore for the first time my black Citoyenne. The dress is DVF, clutch is Jimmy Choo and the jacket is my beige Balenciaga quilted moto. I love these shoes they are so comfortable.



How do you type a whistle ?  Im Whistling


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Heading to the NYC TPF CL Meetup!! Top is Barneys, pants JCrew with my Rolandos. The coat is from Marshall's where I got it for $15! I added the satin sash to give it some shape. Have a wonderful day stylish ladies!



Have fun.  Looking good


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Heading to the NYC TPF CL Meetup!! Top is Barneys, pants JCrew with my Rolandos. The coat is from Marshall's where I got it for $15! I added the satin sash to give it some shape. Have a wonderful day stylish ladies!



Look phenomenal (as usual) wish I could have made it today, but next time I'm so in!! Have fun ladies!!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Outfit for work today (job two, my "fun job" selling shoes haha!) Magenta Express Pants; Hollister white tank (I refuse to admit I'm an adult tank as I call it); and Helene Berman blazer/jacket; paired with Clou Noeds 120.


----------



## so_sofya1985

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thank you GrRoxy. I first noticed them in the Peacock color on the BG website and got them because I loved the colors and they looked really unique. Then after wearing them got the black for comfort as well as beauty . Here is a pic of the peacock, purple and black.



Oh lala! Whats the name of them bad boys?


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night I wore for the first time my black Citoyenne. The dress is DVF, clutch is Jimmy Choo and the jacket is my beige Balenciaga quilted moto. I love these shoes they are so comfortable.



They look great on you Meg


----------



## 4Elegance

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Heading to the NYC TPF CL Meetup!! Top is Barneys, pants JCrew with my Rolandos. The coat is from Marshall's where I got it for $15! I added the satin sash to give it some shape. Have a wonderful day stylish ladies!



Love this.  What a great deal on the coat


----------



## hermosa_vogue

megt10 said:


> You look great.



Thanks meg!



so_sofya1985 said:


> You did so well!



Awww thanks so much.  You're making me blush 



wannaprada said:


> Heading to the NYC TPF CL Meetup!! Top is Barneys, pants JCrew with my Rolandos. The coat is from Marshall's where I got it for $15! I added the satin sash to give it some shape. Have a wonderful day stylish ladies!



Looking fantastic as usual wanna.  Have fun at the NYC Meetup.  



megt10 said:


> Last night I wore for the first time my black Citoyenne. The dress is DVF, clutch is Jimmy Choo and the jacket is my beige Balenciaga quilted moto. I love these shoes they are so comfortable.



Love love love the Citoyennes on you.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> How do you type a whistle ? Im Whistling


 Lol, thank you CC.


so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh lala! Whats the name of them bad boys?


 Citoyennes same as the black pair.


4Elegance said:


> They look great on you Meg


 Thank you so much Elegance.


hermosa_vogue said:


> Thanks meg!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thanks so much. You're making me blush
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fantastic as usual wanna. Have fun at the NYC Meetup.
> 
> 
> 
> Love love love the Citoyennes on you.


 Thank you. I love them too.


mrl1005 said:


> Outfit for work today (job two, my "fun job" selling shoes haha!) Magenta Express Pants; Hollister white tank (I refuse to admit I'm an adult tank as I call it); and Helene Berman blazer/jacket; paired with Clou Noeds 120.


 You look fabulous, I would take one look at you and say now that is someone I would trust to sell me shoes.


----------



## Dukeprincess

wannaprada said:


> Heading to the NYC TPF CL Meetup!! Top is Barneys, pants JCrew with my Rolandos. The coat is from Marshall's where I got it for $15! I added the satin sash to give it some shape. Have a wonderful day stylish ladies!



I seriously love each and every outfit you post.  I want your closet!


----------



## LisaMarie24

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Heading to the NYC TPF CL Meetup!! Top is Barneys, pants JCrew with my Rolandos. The coat is from Marshall's where I got it for $15! I added the satin sash to give it some shape. Have a wonderful day stylish ladies!



You always look Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> Lol, thank you CC.
> 
> Citoyennes same as the black pair.
> 
> Thank you so much Elegance.
> 
> Thank you. I love them too.
> 
> You look fabulous, I would take one look at you and say now that is someone I would trust to sell me shoes.



Thanks Meg!!


----------



## evanescent

wannaprada said:


> Heading to the NYC TPF CL Meetup!! Top is Barneys, pants JCrew with my Rolandos. The coat is from Marshall's where I got it for $15! I added the satin sash to give it some shape. Have a wonderful day stylish ladies!



Fab outfit!



megt10 said:


> Last night I wore for the first time my black Citoyenne. The dress is DVF, clutch is Jimmy Choo and the jacket is my beige Balenciaga quilted moto. I love these shoes they are so comfortable.



You always look fantastic meg! I love the Citoyenne!


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> Fab outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> You always look fantastic meg! I love the Citoyenne!


 Thank you so much Evanscent. I love these shoes too .


----------



## evanescent

Outfit from Friday night. I wore my Clic Clacs again, love them so much! 

Lover dress; Hermes CDC belt; YSL Chyc clutch in black.


----------



## d00rvm

evanescent said:
			
		

> Outfit from Friday night. I wore my Clic Clacs again, love them so much!
> 
> Lover dress; Hermes CDC belt; YSL Chyc clutch in black.



Amazing look! You look gorgeous evenescent!!!
Love the combo of the gold hardware of the clutch and belt!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

evanescent said:
			
		

> Outfit from Friday night. I wore my Clic Clacs again, love them so much!
> 
> Lover dress; Hermes CDC belt; YSL Chyc clutch in black.



So gorgeous! You look to die for!


----------



## GrRoxy

evanescent said:


> Outfit from Friday night. I wore my Clic Clacs again, love them so much!
> 
> Lover dress; Hermes CDC belt; YSL Chyc clutch in black.



You look gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> Outfit from Friday night. I wore my Clic Clacs again, love them so much!
> 
> Lover dress; Hermes CDC belt; YSL Chyc clutch in black.


 You look stunning. Your shoes are so gorgeous.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

evanescent said:


> Outfit from Friday night. I wore my Clic Clacs again, love them so much!
> 
> Lover dress; Hermes CDC belt; YSL Chyc clutch in black.



I am obsessed with this whole outfit...I've been trying really hard to NOT want a CDC belt but every time I see one I want one a little more! You look incredibly chic!


----------



## mrl1005

evanescent said:
			
		

> Outfit from Friday night. I wore my Clic Clacs again, love them so much!
> 
> Lover dress; Hermes CDC belt; YSL Chyc clutch in black.



A+++++ You look phenomenal! Love the Clic Clacs!!!


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:
			
		

> Outfit from Friday night. I wore my Clic Clacs again, love them so much!
> 
> Lover dress; Hermes CDC belt; YSL Chyc clutch in black.



Are those strassed? Ooooooo my. I wanna do mine


----------



## Nolia

*Went out for my birthday last night at a delicious Italian restaurant!!
Decided to go a little retro with a cute dress, some curls and my Open Lips before the cold weather sets in!

ETA: Oh and this is one of the gifts I got!! A cell phone stand! It looks like a peep toe Lucifer Bow haha. Perfect for charging my cell as I Skype~
*


----------



## so_sofya1985

Nolia said:
			
		

> Went out for my birthday last night at a delicious Italian restaurant!!
> 
> Decided to go a little retro with a cute dress, some curls and my Open Lips before the cold weather sets in!



Very beautiful and you have the body for this dress too?!!!


----------



## LisaMarie24

evanescent said:
			
		

> Outfit from Friday night. I wore my Clic Clacs again, love them so much!
> 
> Lover dress; Hermes CDC belt; YSL Chyc clutch in black.



Simply beautiful!!


----------



## Dianabanana12

wannaprada said:


> Heading to the NYC TPF CL Meetup!! Top is Barneys, pants JCrew with my Rolandos. The coat is from Marshall's where I got it for $15! I added the satin sash to give it some shape. Have a wonderful day stylish ladies!



OMG that coat is awesome!! and for 15 dollars!!! I love the satin sash makes it a totally different jacket, looks very couture! lol 

So sad i didnt make it


----------



## mrl1005

Nolia said:
			
		

> Went out for my birthday last night at a delicious Italian restaurant!!
> Decided to go a little retro with a cute dress, some curls and my Open Lips before the cold weather sets in!
> 
> ETA: Oh and this is one of the gifts I got!! A cell phone stand! It looks like a peep toe Lucifer Bow haha. Perfect for charging my cell as I Skype~



Love the outfit! How cute is that cell phone stand?! Love!!!


----------



## Nolia

evanescent said:


> Outfit from Friday night. I wore my Clic Clacs again, love them so much!
> 
> Lover dress; Hermes CDC belt; YSL Chyc clutch in black.



Oh wow, what a great combination.  I would guess that the Clic Clacs would be hard to dress but you pull it off fabulously!!


----------



## dbeth

evanescent said:


> Outfit from Friday night. I wore my Clic Clacs again, love them so much!
> 
> Lover dress; Hermes CDC belt; YSL Chyc clutch in black.



simply beautiful!!! You look amazing!



Nolia said:


> *Went out for my birthday last night at a delicious Italian restaurant!!
> Decided to go a little retro with a cute dress, some curls and my Open Lips before the cold weather sets in!
> 
> ETA: Oh and this is one of the gifts I got!! A cell phone stand! It looks like a peep toe Lucifer Bow haha. Perfect for charging my cell as I Skype~
> *



You look gorgeous Nolia!!! Love everything from head to toe.  LOL--your cell phone stand threw me for a loop---I was trying to figure out what shoe you bought.     I have to get one of those! Do you know where it's from??



megt10 said:


> Last night I wore for the first time my black Citoyenne. The dress is DVF, clutch is Jimmy Choo and the jacket is my beige Balenciaga quilted moto. I love these shoes they are so comfortable.



Meg, totally love this look on you!!! The orange is gorgeous and the jacket just completes everything! Love!!


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore for the first time my black Citoyenne. The dress is DVF, clutch is Jimmy Choo and the jacket is my beige Balenciaga quilted moto. I love these shoes they are so comfortable.


 
LOVED the dress - never thought it was A DRESS... Those shoes are great M, especially in black that goes well with almost anything. Another very beautiful outfit, girl 

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Nolia said:


> *Went out for my birthday last night at a delicious Italian restaurant!!*
> *Decided to go a little retro with a cute dress, some curls and my Open Lips before the cold weather sets in!*
> 
> *ETA: Oh and this is one of the gifts I got!! A cell phone stand! It looks like a peep toe Lucifer Bow haha. Perfect for charging my cell as I Skype~*


 
Beautiful outfit, lovely shoes. I do not know what I like best... maybe the 'kitten' on the background?? 

B


----------



## Nolia

so_sofya1985 said:


> Very beautiful and you have the body for this dress too?!!!





mrl1005 said:


> Love the outfit! How cute is that cell phone stand?! Love!!!





dbeth said:


> You look gorgeous Nolia!!! Love everything from head to toe.  LOL--your cell phone stand threw me for a loop---I was trying to figure out what shoe you bought.     I have to get one of those! Do you know where it's from??





Brazucaa said:


> Beautiful outfit, lovely shoes. I do not know what I like best... maybe the 'kitten' on the background??
> 
> B



Thanks everyone! The cell phone stand was a gift purchased from a store at Niagara on the Lake.  I think it's all Giftcrafts or something like that. =) And yes, my kitty got curious as to why my attention wasn't on her hahaha


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Nolia said:


> *Went out for my birthday last night at a delicious Italian restaurant!!
> Decided to go a little retro with a cute dress, some curls and my Open Lips before the cold weather sets in!
> 
> ETA: Oh and this is one of the gifts I got!! A cell phone stand! It looks like a peep toe Lucifer Bow haha. Perfect for charging my cell as I Skype~
> *



You look so classy, love the whole outfit!  Happy belated birthday!! And that phone stand is beyond awesome, I've never seen anything like it!


----------



## sammix3

evanescent said:


> Outfit from Friday night. I wore my Clic Clacs again, love them so much!
> 
> Lover dress; Hermes CDC belt; YSL Chyc clutch in black.







Nolia said:


> *Went out for my birthday last night at a delicious Italian restaurant!!
> Decided to go a little retro with a cute dress, some curls and my Open Lips before the cold weather sets in!
> 
> ETA: Oh and this is one of the gifts I got!! A cell phone stand! It looks like a peep toe Lucifer Bow haha. Perfect for charging my cell as I Skype~
> *



So cute!


----------



## fumi

evanescent said:


> Outfit from Friday night. I wore my Clic Clacs again, love them so much!
> 
> Lover dress; Hermes CDC belt; YSL Chyc clutch in black.



You look cute! The shoes are divine!


----------



## fumi

Nolia said:


> *Went out for my birthday last night at a delicious Italian restaurant!!
> Decided to go a little retro with a cute dress, some curls and my Open Lips before the cold weather sets in!
> 
> ETA: Oh and this is one of the gifts I got!! A cell phone stand! It looks like a peep toe Lucifer Bow haha. Perfect for charging my cell as I Skype~
> *



Those Open Lips are just too darn hot!


----------



## mrl1005

Running errands today. Casual outfit paired with my crimson kid Biancas


----------



## Myrkur

d00rvm said:


> Amazing look! You look gorgeous evenescent!!!
> Love the combo of the gold hardware of the clutch and belt!!!



Hey another Dutchie


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> Running errands today. Casual outfit paired with my crimson kid Biancas


very cute mrl!


----------



## mizcolon73

Anniversary dinner glitter prive


----------



## skislope15

evanescent said:
			
		

> Outfit from Friday night. I wore my Clic Clacs again, love them so much!
> 
> Lover dress; Hermes CDC belt; YSL Chyc clutch in black.



Where did you get your dress if you don't mind me asking, it's amazing


----------



## mrl1005

beagly911 said:


> very cute mrl!



thank you beagly!!


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *Went out for my birthday last night at a delicious Italian restaurant!!*
> *Decided to go a little retro with a cute dress, some curls and my Open Lips before the cold weather sets in!*
> 
> *ETA: Oh and this is one of the gifts I got!! A cell phone stand! It looks like a peep toe Lucifer Bow haha. Perfect for charging my cell as I Skype~*


 Happy Birthday Nolia! You look beautiful. I totally love your dress.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> simply beautiful!!! You look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous Nolia!!! Love everything from head to toe. LOL--your cell phone stand threw me for a loop---I was trying to figure out what shoe you bought.  I have to get one of those! Do you know where it's from??
> 
> 
> 
> Meg, totally love this look on you!!! The orange is gorgeous and the jacket just completes everything! Love!!


 Thanks so much Beth. I do love this style dress. 


Brazucaa said:


> LOVED the dress - never thought it was A DRESS... Those shoes are great M, especially in black that goes well with almost anything. Another very beautiful outfit, girl
> 
> B


 Thanks so much B, finally wearing the black. I am so glad that I was able to get them. You are right they will go with almost everything.


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Running errands today. Casual outfit paired with my crimson kid Biancas


 So cute MRL, the perfect outfit for running errands. Love the shoes with it.


mizcolon73 said:


> Anniversary dinner glitter prive


 You look gorgeous. Your dress is so pretty and feminine. I love it.


----------



## beagly911

mizcolon73 said:


> Anniversary dinner glitter prive


 You look beautiful!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## mizcolon73

megt10 said:


> So cute MRL, the perfect outfit for running errands. Love the shoes with it.
> 
> You look gorgeous. Your dress is so pretty and feminine. I love it.





beagly911 said:


> You look beautiful!  Happy Anniversary!



&#128139;&#128139;&#128139;&#128139;&#128139; Thank you so much ladies!!!


----------



## JessieG

megt10 said:
			
		

> You look stunning. Your shoes are so gorgeous.



I agree...those shoes r amazing up close. Love everything ...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Running errands today. Casual outfit paired with my crimson kid Biancas



Cute outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

evanescent said:


> Outfit from Friday night. I wore my Clic Clacs again, love them so much!
> 
> Lover dress; Hermes CDC belt; YSL Chyc clutch in black.



Very nice!


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> So cute MRL, the perfect outfit for running errands. Love the shoes with it.
> 
> You look gorgeous. Your dress is so pretty and feminine. I love it.



Thanks Meg!!


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Cute outfit!



Thanks Lavender!!


----------



## evanescent

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Amazing look! You look gorgeous evenescent!!!
> Love the combo of the gold hardware of the clutch and belt!!!



Thanks so much! I love the clutch and belt on their own, and just realised that they look great together too! 




			
				GrRoxy said:
			
		

> You look gorgeous!



Thanks GrRoxy!




			
				so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> So gorgeous! You look to die for!



Thanks sofya! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> You look stunning. Your shoes are so gorgeous



Thanks meg! I'm so in love with them!




			
				jess10141 said:
			
		

> I am obsessed with this whole outfit...I've been trying really hard to NOT want a CDC belt but every time I see one I want one a little more! You look incredibly chic!



Thanks jess! You DO need one.. it's a fantastic belt and ties an outfit together! 



mrl1005 said:


> A+++++ You look phenomenal! Love the Clic Clacs!!!



Thanks mrl!



Christchrist said:


> Are those strassed? Ooooooo my. I wanna do mine



Yes they are! I was inspired by the ones customised for Marchesa a couple of years back.



LisaMarie24 said:


> Simply beautiful!!



Thank you!



Nolia said:


> Oh wow, what a great combination.  I would guess that the Clic Clacs would be hard to dress but you pull it off fabulously!!



Thanks Nolia! I've been having fun with them lately. They are not very hard to dress actually!



dbeth said:


> simply beautiful!!! You look amazing!



Thanks dbeth 



sammix3 said:


>



Thanks sammi!



fumi said:


> You look cute! The shoes are divine!



Thanks fumi!



skislope15 said:


> Where did you get your dress if you don't mind me asking, it's amazing



It's an Aussie brand called Lover, here's their website: http://loverthelabel.com. They have an online shop but they are also stocked at NAP, shopbop, forward, etc.. Unfortunately my dress was from a couple of seasons ago, so maybe you can go through the stockist list to see if it's still on any of them.. or your best bet is probably ebay. It's called the performance dress btw. Sorry can't be of much help!



JessieG said:


> I agree...those shoes r amazing up close. Love everything ...



Thanks Jessie!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very nice!



Thanks Lavender!!


----------



## evanescent

Nolia said:


> *Went out for my birthday last night at a delicious Italian restaurant!!
> Decided to go a little retro with a cute dress, some curls and my Open Lips before the cold weather sets in!
> 
> ETA: Oh and this is one of the gifts I got!! A cell phone stand! It looks like a peep toe Lucifer Bow haha. Perfect for charging my cell as I Skype~
> *



Gorgeous Nolia!! I love the retro look too! Happy belated birthday  the cell phone stand is too cute!



mrl1005 said:


> Running errands today. Casual outfit paired with my crimson kid Biancas



Great casual outfit. Love your Biancas!



mizcolon73 said:


> Anniversary dinner glitter prive



You look fab! Happy anniversary!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night I wore for the first time my black Citoyenne. The dress is DVF, clutch is Jimmy Choo and the jacket is my beige Balenciaga quilted moto. I love these shoes they are so comfortable.



Fab as usual Megt!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Oh, you look fantastic Wanna. Have fun today.



Thanks Megt!




			
				jess10141 said:
			
		

> Love the whole outfit wanna, black with nude shoes is my favorite look! Hope you and the other tpf'ers have a wonderful day filled with tons of Loubies! I'd love to see what you guys get!!!



Thanks Jess! The meetup was fun!




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Have fun.  Looking good



Thanks CC.




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Look phenomenal (as usual) wish I could have made it today, but next time I'm so in!! Have fun ladies!!!!



Thanks Mrl and definitely next time! Maybe we can hold it in Boston?? 




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Outfit for work today (job two, my "fun job" selling shoes haha!) Magenta Express Pants; Hollister white tank (I refuse to admit I'm an adult tank as I call it); and Helene Berman blazer/jacket; paired with Clou Noeds 120.



You look great!




			
				4Elegance said:
			
		

> Love this.  What a great deal on the coat



Thanks elegance!




			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Thanks meg!
> 
> Awww thanks so much.  You're making me blush
> 
> Looking fantastic as usual wanna.  Have fun at the NYC Meetup.
> 
> Love love love the Citoyennes on you.



Thanks Hermosa and I had a great time!




			
				Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> I seriously love each and every outfit you post.  I want your closet!



Why thanks Duke! If only I could fit into everything that's in my closet! Lol!




			
				LisaMarie24 said:
			
		

> You always look Gorgeous!!!!



How sweet LisaMarie, thank you!




			
				evanescent said:
			
		

> Fab outfit!
> 
> You always look fantastic meg! I love the Citoyenne!



Thanks evanescent!




			
				evanescent said:
			
		

> Outfit from Friday night. I wore my Clic Clacs again, love them so much!
> 
> Lover dress; Hermes CDC belt; YSL Chyc clutch in black.



Wow!




			
				Nolia said:
			
		

> Went out for my birthday last night at a delicious Italian restaurant!!
> Decided to go a little retro with a cute dress, some curls and my Open Lips before the cold weather sets in!
> 
> ETA: Oh and this is one of the gifts I got!! A cell phone stand! It looks like a peep toe Lucifer Bow haha. Perfect for charging my cell as I Skype~



You look fab! Happy Belated Birthday!




			
				Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> OMG that coat is awesome!! and for 15 dollars!!! I love the satin sash makes it a totally different jacket, looks very couture! lol
> 
> So sad i didnt make it



Thanks Dianabanana! I missed you! 




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Running errands today. Casual outfit paired with my crimson kid Biancas



You looked fab while running your errands!




			
				mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Anniversary dinner glitter prive



That dress is gorgeous!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> Outfit from Friday night. I wore my Clic Clacs again, love them so much!
> 
> Lover dress; Hermes CDC belt; YSL Chyc clutch in black.



Argh please try to stop looking so good!!



Nolia said:


> *Went out for my birthday last night at a delicious Italian restaurant!!
> Decided to go a little retro with a cute dress, some curls and my Open Lips before the cold weather sets in!
> 
> ETA: Oh and this is one of the gifts I got!! A cell phone stand! It  looks like a peep toe Lucifer Bow haha. Perfect for charging my cell as I  Skype~
> *



Love your dress Nolia!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Fab as usual Megt!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Megt!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jess! The meetup was fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CC.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrl and definitely next time! Maybe we can hold it in Boston??
> 
> 
> 
> You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks elegance!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hermosa and I had a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> Why thanks Duke! If only I could fit into everything that's in my closet! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet LisaMarie, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks evanescent!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fab! Happy Belated Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dianabanana! I missed you!
> 
> 
> 
> You looked fab while running your errands!
> 
> 
> 
> That dress is gorgeous!


Thank Wanna, glad you had fun. If you hold another one in Boston I so want to go. Boston is one of my favorite cities.


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:


> Outfit from Friday night. I wore my Clic Clacs again, love them so much!
> 
> Lover dress; Hermes CDC belt; YSL Chyc clutch in black.



Perfection! Love your CDC belt


----------



## hellokatiegirl

mrl1005 said:


> LOVE the dress! Perfect outfit! Gorgeous simples!



Thank you mrl!



mademoiselle.bd said:


> love your outfit! Can I ask where you got that gorgeous skirt from?




Thank you!  The skirt is from Kate Spade. 



so_sofya1985 said:


> Very elegant looking! Love the bold colours?!





martinaa said:


> I love the skirt!





beagly911 said:


> Oh again I LOVE the skirt!!!  you look great!!





Brazucaa said:


> Simple (no pun intended...) yet very pretty. The patent Simples give it a final (and nice) touch of sophistication.
> 
> B





hunniesochic said:


> I love your outfit. Those skirt never work well on me: :cry:



Thank you so much!


----------



## d00rvm

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Hey another Dutchie



Heeeeey! Yes Dutch it is!
Where are you from? (waar in woon Nederland je?)


----------



## d00rvm

Having the monday off! Going out and about!

Wearing my Celine phantom, Celine monogram sweater, Dolce & Gabbana jeans, CL spiked sneakers
Good day everyone!

View attachment 1920235


----------



## evanescent

hermosa_vogue said:


> Argh please try to stop looking so good!!



I take that as a compliment, thank you  



bougainvillier said:


> Perfection! Love your CDC belt



Thanks hun! 



d00rvm said:


> Having the monday off! Going out and about!
> 
> Wearing my Celine phantom, Celine monogram sweater, Dolce & Gabbana jeans, CL spiked sneakers
> Good day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1920235



Fabulous!!! I really really want a pair of CL sneakers but don't think I can pull it off. They look great on you!


----------



## d00rvm

evanescent said:
			
		

> I take that as a compliment, thank you
> 
> Thanks hun!
> 
> Fabulous!!! I really really want a pair of CL sneakers but don't think I can pull it off. They look great on you!



Thank you so much evanescent!
They are sooo comfi to wear
Why not try them on first in a (CL)store? They are great with (skinny) jeans/leggings!


----------



## beagly911

d00rvm said:


> Having the monday off! Going out and about!
> 
> Wearing my Celine phantom, Celine monogram sweater, Dolce & Gabbana jeans, CL spiked sneakers
> Good day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1920235


 Great day off outfit!


----------



## mrl1005

evanescent said:


> Gorgeous Nolia!! I love the retro look too! Happy belated birthday  the cell phone stand is too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Great casual outfit. Love your Biancas!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fab! Happy anniversary!


thank you!!! The biancas def made the outfit hehe.


----------



## mizcolon73

evanescent said:


> Gorgeous Nolia!! I love the retro look too! Happy belated birthday  the cell phone stand is too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fab! Happy anniversary!


 


wannaprada said:


> Fab as usual Megt!
> 
> 
> 
> That dress is gorgeous!


 

Thank you so much ladies


----------



## Stina Lee

mrl1005 said:


> Running errands today. Casual outfit paired with my crimson kid Biancas


WOW! Great outfit!!!!


----------



## Stina Lee

mizcolon73 said:


> Anniversary dinner glitter prive




You look absolutely stunning! As radiant as the glitter on those amazing shoes!


----------



## mrl1005

Stina Lee said:


> WOW! Great outfit!!!!


 
Awww! Thank you so much!


----------



## mrl1005

d00rvm said:


> Having the monday off! Going out and about!
> 
> Wearing my Celine phantom, Celine monogram sweater, Dolce & Gabbana jeans, CL spiked sneakers
> Good day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1920235


Love the outfit! Perfect, fashionable, and looks very comfy


----------



## antsgrl1119

mrl1005 said:


> Running errands today. Casual outfit paired with my crimson kid Biancas


 
You look gorgeous! The outfit, the shoes, the bag, everything looks perfect!!! I am from Jersey too!


----------



## mrl1005

antsgrl1119 said:


> You look gorgeous! The outfit, the shoes, the bag, everything looks perfect!!! I am from Jersey too!


 
Thank you so much ants! Woo hoo Jersey!! =)


----------



## mrl1005

Alice and Olivia dress paired with black leggings and my C'est Moi Booties


----------



## CloudyDayz198

mrl1005 said:


> Alice and Olivia dress paired with black leggings and my C'est Moi Booties



Love this whole outfit, A+O is such a great line! Looking hot!


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> Alice and Olivia dress paired with black leggings and my C'est Moi Booties


 Looking great mrl!!  I really like the leggings with the dress and C'est Moi!


----------



## laurenychu

martinaa said:


> that outfit on you!



thank you!


----------



## beagly911

OOTD

Dress: DVF New Julian Swirl
CL's: Teal patent New Simple


----------



## mizcolon73

Stina Lee said:


> You look absolutely stunning! As radiant as the glitter on those amazing shoes!


 

Awwwwwwwww thank you Stina!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

d00rvm said:


> Having the monday off! Going out and about!
> 
> Wearing my Celine phantom, Celine monogram sweater, Dolce & Gabbana jeans, CL spiked sneakers
> Good day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1920235



Cute outfit! Love the bag!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Dress: DVF New Julian Swirl
> CL's: Teal patent New Simple



I live your dress beagle!!


----------



## wannaprada

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Having the monday off! Going out and about!
> 
> Wearing my Celine phantom, Celine monogram sweater, Dolce & Gabbana jeans, CL spiked sneakers
> Good day everyone!



Very cute!




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Alice and Olivia dress paired with black leggings and my C'est Moi Booties



Love that dress!




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> OOTD
> 
> Dress: DVF New Julian Swirl
> CL's: Teal patent New Simple



You look fantastic Beagly! Perfect outfit!

Here I am with a Theory dress and slacks with my kid leather Filo.


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I live your dress beagle!!


Thank you Lavenderduckiez!!  



wannaprada said:


> Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fantastic Beagly! Perfect outfit!
> 
> Here I am with a Theory dress and slacks with my kid leather Filo.


Thanks wanna, couldn't wait to wear it!!  You look fantastic!!!  The Theory dress is great!!


----------



## CocoB

Good lookin', lady!



wannaprada said:


> Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fantastic Beagly! Perfect outfit!
> 
> Here I am with a Theory dress and slacks with my kid leather Filo.


----------



## Christchrist

Sorry for the general shout out but you guys look GREAT


----------



## Nolia

sammix3 said:


> So cute!





fumi said:


> Those Open Lips are just too darn hot!





megt10 said:


> Happy Birthday Nolia! You look beautiful. I totally love your dress.





evanescent said:


> Gorgeous Nolia!! I love the retro look too! Happy belated birthday  the cell phone stand is too cute!





wannaprada said:


> You look fab! Happy Belated Birthday!





hermosa_vogue said:


> Love your dress Nolia!



 Thanks for the kind comments!


----------



## Nolia

wannaprada said:


> Here I am with a Theory dress and slacks with my kid leather Filo.



Amazing outfit! I love it!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:
			
		

> OOTD
> 
> Dress: DVF New Julian Swirl
> CL's: Teal patent New Simple



Love your dress AND your shoes!


----------



## mrl1005

jess10141 said:
			
		

> Love this whole outfit, A+O is such a great line! Looking hot!



Thanks Jess! A+O is prob one of my favorite designers, and I stumbled upon it by accident! Now, it's a go to for me!!




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Looking great mrl!!  I really like the leggings with the dress and C'est Moi!



Thank you!! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> OOTD
> 
> Dress: DVF New Julian Swirl
> CL's: Teal patent New Simple



Beagly, you look amazing as always!!




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Very cute!
> 
> Love that dress!
> 
> You look fantastic Beagly! Perfect outfit!
> 
> Here I am with a Theory dress and slacks with my kid leather Filo.



Thank you! Love your outfit!


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Having the monday off! Going out and about!
> 
> Wearing my Celine phantom, Celine monogram sweater, Dolce & Gabbana jeans, CL spiked sneakers
> Good day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1920235


Perfect outfit so casually chic, just love those spiked sneakers.


mrl1005 said:


> Alice and Olivia dress paired with black leggings and my C'est Moi Booties


Love, love, love the whole outfit MRL. Those leggings are awesome too.


beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Dress: DVF New Julian Swirl
> CL's: Teal patent New Simple


You know how I feel about a gorgeous DVF dress! It is only better when worn by you with the perfect pop of color shoe. 


wannaprada said:


> Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fantastic Beagly! Perfect outfit!
> 
> Here I am with a Theory dress and slacks with my kid leather Filo.



When looking up the word chic in the dictionary there should be a pic of you in this outfit.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

wannaprada said:


> Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fantastic Beagly! Perfect outfit!
> 
> Here I am with a Theory dress and slacks with my kid leather Filo.



Nice outfit! The red coat matches the sole


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Dress: DVF New Julian Swirl
> CL's: Teal patent New Simple



Love the swirl pattern in your dress!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Traveling with You You 85 in suede square metal


----------



## so_sofya1985

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Traveling with You You 85 in suede square metal



I really like this splash of colour on the otherwise calm outfit! Looking superb!


----------



## d00rvm

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Great day off outfit!



Thanks beagly!!! I love the green new simples!!! Great combo with your dress!


----------



## d00rvm

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Love the outfit! Perfect, fashionable, and looks very comfy



Thank you mrl1005! It sure is a comfy outfit


----------



## d00rvm

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Cute outfit! Love the bag!



Thank you lavenderduckiez!!!


----------



## d00rvm

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Very cute!
> 
> Love that dress!
> 
> You look fantastic Beagly! Perfect outfit!
> 
> Here I am with a Theory dress and slacks with my kid leather Filo.



Thank you wannaprada! How was the NYC CL meet up??


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> Perfect outfit so casually chic, just love those spiked sneakers.
> 
> Love, love, love the whole outfit MRL. Those leggings are awesome too.
> 
> You know how I feel about a gorgeous DVF dress! It is only better when worn by you with the perfect pop of color shoe.
> 
> When looking up the word chic in the dictionary there should be a pic of you in this outfit.



Thanks Meg! The sneakers are soooo comfy to wear! And they go with almost any outfit


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Thank you Lavenderduckiez!!
> 
> Thanks wanna, couldn't wait to wear it!!  You look fantastic!!!  The Theory dress is great!!



Thanks Beagly!




			
				CocoB said:
			
		

> Good lookin', lady!



Why thanks CocoB!




			
				Nolia said:
			
		

> Amazing outfit! I love it!!



Thank you Nolia!




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Thanks Jess! A+O is prob one of my favorite designers, and I stumbled upon it by accident! Now, it's a go to for me!!
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Beagly, you look amazing as always!!
> 
> Thank you! Love your outfit!



Thanks Mrl! When will we see mod pics of the Tina boots? 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Perfect outfit so casually chic, just love those spiked sneakers.
> 
> Love, love, love the whole outfit MRL. Those leggings are awesome too.
> 
> You know how I feel about a gorgeous DVF dress! It is only better when worn by you with the perfect pop of color shoe.
> 
> When looking up the word chic in the dictionary there should be a pic of you in this outfit.



Lol, thanks Megt, you're too sweet! I am sure your pic is already there! 




			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Nice outfit! The red coat matches the sole



Thanks! 




			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Traveling with You You 85 in suede square metal



Very nice!




			
				d00rvm said:
			
		

> Thank you wannaprada! How was the NYC CL meet up??



It was so much fun! Everyone was so nice, fun and down to earth! We talked, laughed, shopped (of course!) and had ourselves a ball! I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Dress: DVF New Julian Swirl
> CL's: Teal patent New Simple


 
Now B, that is indeed a FIRST (as far as I remember...) - YOU taking your own photo! Love the dress, and the shoes look very beautiful on your feet

B

PS - no need to bother DH then, right ?


----------



## Brazucaa

mrl1005 said:


> Alice and Olivia dress paired with black leggings and my C'est Moi Booties


 
LOVE that dress, especially those sleeves! Fantastic...

B


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Traveling with You You 85 in suede square metal


 Gorgeous!


----------



## 4Elegance

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Traveling with You You 85 in suede square metal



Love your belt.  Wish I traveled that cute lol. Safe travels


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> Perfect outfit so casually chic, just love those spiked sneakers.
> 
> Love, love, love the whole outfit MRL. Those leggings are awesome too.
> 
> You know how I feel about a gorgeous DVF dress! It is only better when worn by you with the perfect pop of color shoe.
> 
> When looking up the word chic in the dictionary there should be a pic of you in this outfit.



Thank you meg!!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks Beagly!
> 
> Why thanks CocoB!
> 
> Thank you Nolia!
> 
> Thanks Mrl! When will we see mod pics of the Tina boots?
> 
> Lol, thanks Megt, you're too sweet! I am sure your pic is already there!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> It was so much fun! Everyone was so nice, fun and down to earth! We talked, laughed, shopped (of course!) and had ourselves a ball! I can't wait for the next one!



Tina boots?? I'm confused! (And your welcome!!!)


----------



## mrl1005

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> LOVE that dress, especially those sleeves! Fantastic...
> 
> B



Thanks B!


----------



## mrl1005

Bcbg dress paired with my leopard lame piggies  these!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Bcbg dress paired with my leopard lame piggies  these!



You're the best dressed at your work aren't you?


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Tina boots?? I'm confused! (And your welcome!!!)



Sorry, wrong TPFer!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:


> Sorry, wrong TPFer!


hehe! its okay!! (however, now I'm thinking I need a pair of boots! hehehehehehe)


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> You're the best dressed at your work aren't you?


hehe sometimes. They do all know me for the shoes I wear though.


----------



## evanescent

d00rvm said:


> Thank you so much evanescent!
> They are sooo comfi to wear
> Why not try them on first in a (CL)store? They are great with (skinny) jeans/leggings!



I'd love to try them on when I get the chance! We only have one store here and they've never brought in sneakers before.. and they also don't carry anything less than 36 (I'm 35)! So I'll have to wait when I'm overseas. Will definitely have to try them on first though, not sure if I can pull them off! 



mrl1005 said:


> Alice and Olivia dress paired with black leggings and my C'est Moi Booties



Love this outfit! 



beagly911 said:


> OOTD
> 
> Dress: DVF New Julian Swirl
> CL's: Teal patent New Simple



You look fabulous beagly!



wannaprada said:


> Here I am with a Theory dress and slacks with my kid leather Filo.



Gorgeous as always!


----------



## Brazucaa

mrl1005 said:


> hehe sometimes. They do all know me for the shoes I wear though.


 
If she is not the best dressed one, CC, she must certainly be one of _*the*_ best dressed... And most certainly *the* best shod one! 

B


----------



## evanescent

Not so much an outfit, but here are my Asteroids with a new dress.


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> hehe! its okay!! (however, now I'm thinking I need a pair of boots! hehehehehehe)


Lol, subliminal advertising 


mrl1005 said:


> hehe sometimes. They do all know me for the shoes I wear though.


Good for you MRL! You look fabulous, nothing wrong with setting the standard.


----------



## mrl1005

evanescent said:


> Not so much an outfit, but here are my Asteroids with a new dress.


LOOOOVVVEEE your outfit!! Shoes, dress, belt...they're all fab!


----------



## mrl1005

mrl1005 said:


> Bcbg dress paired with my leopard lame piggies  these!


 


evanescent said:


> I'd love to try them on when I get the chance! We only have one store here and they've never brought in sneakers before.. and they also don't carry anything less than 36 (I'm 35)! So I'll have to wait when I'm overseas. Will definitely have to try them on first though, not sure if I can pull them off!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous as always!


 


Brazucaa said:


> If she is not the best dressed one, CC, she must certainly be one of _*the*_ best dressed... And most certainly *the* best shod one!
> 
> B


 


megt10 said:


> Lol, subliminal advertising
> 
> Good for you MRL! You look fabulous, nothing wrong with setting the standard.


 
Thank you ladies!!! 

I'm convinced this entire forum is subliminal advertising, meg!! (but, the BEST kind EVER!)


----------



## texas87

evanescent said:


> Not so much an outfit, but here are my Asteroids with a new dress.


 
Ahh you are the cutest thing ever! I love all of your outfits!


----------



## malecka

evanescent said:


> Not so much an outfit, but here are my Asteroids with a new dress.


 Love the dress! Label?


----------



## Nadin22

evanescent said:
			
		

> Not so much an outfit, but here are my Asteroids with a new dress.



Very beautiful! And great new avi!


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Love your dress AND your shoes!


 


megt10 said:


> Perfect outfit so casually chic, just love those spiked sneakers.
> 
> Love, love, love the whole outfit MRL. Those leggings are awesome too.
> 
> You know how I feel about a gorgeous DVF dress! It is only better when worn by you with the perfect pop of color shoe.
> 
> 
> When looking up the word chic in the dictionary there should be a pic of you in this outfit.


 


IcookIeatIshop said:


> Love the swirl pattern in your dress!


 


d00rvm said:


> Thanks beagly!!! I love the green new simples!!! Great combo with your dress!


 


Brazucaa said:


> Now B, that is indeed a FIRST (as far as I remember...) - YOU taking your own photo! Love the dress, and the shoes look very beautiful on your feet
> 
> B
> 
> PS - no need to bother DH then, right ?


 Thank you so much for your kind comments I appreciate them all!!


----------



## beagly911

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Traveling with You You 85 in suede square metal


 Great look, I really like the dress!


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> Bcbg dress paired with my leopard lame piggies  these!


Lovely look mrl!


----------



## beagly911

evanescent said:


> Not so much an outfit, but here are my Asteroids with a new dress.


 Gorgeous!


----------



## mrl1005

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Lovely look mrl!



Thank you beagly!!


----------



## JessieG

evanescent said:
			
		

> Not so much an outfit, but here are my Asteroids with a new dress.



Another gorgeous dress....


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Bcbg dress paired with my leopard lame piggies  these!



I love piggies! 




			
				evanescent said:
			
		

> I'd love to try them on when I get the chance! We only have one store here and they've never brought in sneakers before.. and they also don't carry anything less than 36 (I'm 35)! So I'll have to wait when I'm overseas. Will definitely have to try them on first though, not sure if I can pull them off!
> 
> Love this outfit!
> 
> You look fabulous beagly!
> 
> Gorgeous as always!



Thanks evanescent!




			
				evanescent said:
			
		

> Not so much an outfit, but here are my Asteroids with a new dress.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## PetitColibri

evanescent said:


> Not so much an outfit, but here are my Asteroids with a new dress.



perfection ! you look absolutely amazing !


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I love piggies!
> 
> Thanks evanescent!
> 
> Gorgeous!!



Thank you!!! Me too!!! Now just to perfect walking in the 120s!


----------



## fumi

mrl1005 said:


> Bcbg dress paired with my leopard lame piggies  these!



Cute dress. It goes well with the lame pigalle.


----------



## fumi

evanescent said:


> Not so much an outfit, but here are my Asteroids with a new dress.



So cute! I love how the Asteroids look!


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> Not so much an outfit, but here are my Asteroids with a new dress.


 Gorgeous dress and fantastic shoes looks like a great outfit to me.


----------



## mrl1005

fumi said:
			
		

> Cute dress. It goes well with the lame pigalle.



Thank you fumi!!!


----------



## brittany729

evanescent said:


> Not so much an outfit, but here are my Asteroids with a new dress.


Gorg!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

evanescent said:


> Not so much an outfit, but here are my Asteroids with a new dress.



stunning


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

evanescent said:
			
		

> Not so much an outfit, but here are my Asteroids with a new dress.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

evanescent said:


> Not so much an outfit, but here are my Asteroids with a new dress.



I love your dress! Who is it by?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Racing off to dinner with my best friend.

H&M blazer I got in Singapore
Nudie jeans
Purple Biancas
$2.50 silk scarf from Vinnies (op shop in Australia)
Not pictured but I'm carrying my Dior medium east west logo bag in white canvas
Hair in a stocking bun


----------



## fumi

hermosa_vogue said:


> Racing off to dinner with my best friend.
> 
> H&M blazer I got in Singapore
> Nudie jeans
> Purple Biancas
> $2.50 silk scarf from Vinnies (op shop in Australia)
> Not pictured but I'm carrying my Dior medium east west logo bag in white canvas
> Hair in a stocking bun
> 
> View attachment 1922573



I love how much the color of your blazer pops out against the black clothing


----------



## wannaprada

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Racing off to dinner with my best friend.
> 
> H&M blazer I got in Singapore
> Nudie jeans
> Purple Biancas
> $2.50 silk scarf from Vinnies (op shop in Australia)
> Not pictured but I'm carrying my Dior medium east west logo bag in white canvas
> Hair in a stocking bun



Perfect outfit for dinner!


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Racing off to dinner with my best friend.
> 
> H&M blazer I got in Singapore
> Nudie jeans
> Purple Biancas
> $2.50 silk scarf from Vinnies (op shop in Australia)
> Not pictured but I'm carrying my Dior medium east west logo bag in white canvas
> Hair in a stocking bun
> 
> View attachment 1922573


 You look fantastic!


----------



## mrl1005

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Racing off to dinner with my best friend.
> 
> H&M blazer I got in Singapore
> Nudie jeans
> Purple Biancas
> $2.50 silk scarf from Vinnies (op shop in Australia)
> Not pictured but I'm carrying my Dior medium east west logo bag in white canvas
> Hair in a stocking bun



You look amazing!


----------



## mrl1005

Dress: Express; tan funky tights; and silver glitter pigalle platos


----------



## Brazucaa

evanescent said:


> Not so much an outfit, but here are my Asteroids with a new dress.


 
You could fool me... I was ready to accept this wonderful combo as an outfit!...:giggles:

Come on, E!... you look amazing! Congratulations

B


----------



## jamidee

mrl1005 said:


> Dress: Express; tan funky tights; and silver glitter pigalle platos


----------



## jamidee

evanescent said:


> Not so much an outfit, but here are my Asteroids with a new dress.


must own this dress- do tell who makes it!


----------



## mrl1005

jamidee said:
			
		

>



Thank you jami!


----------



## AEGIS

evanescent said:


> Not so much an outfit, but here are my Asteroids with a new dress.





great mix of sugar and spice


----------



## jamidee

A couple of weeks ago but free people lace dress with nude lady gres 160mm


----------



## jamidee

Forgot the most Important part!! The shoes!


----------



## Nolia

hermosa_vogue said:


> Racing off to dinner with my best friend.
> 
> H&M blazer I got in Singapore
> Nudie jeans
> Purple Biancas
> $2.50 silk scarf from Vinnies (op shop in Australia)
> Not pictured but I'm carrying my Dior medium east west logo bag in white canvas
> Hair in a stocking bun
> 
> View attachment 1922573



Love the dark purple!!!



mrl1005 said:


> Dress: Express; tan funky tights; and silver glitter pigalle platos



What a gorgeous silhouette!



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1923224
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago but free people lace dress with nude lady gres 160mm



I saw this before, but can't get enough of your long legs~


----------



## Nolia

*Just got some BCBG powerskirts in the mail I ordered a few weeks ago that were on sale.  Figured I'd treat myself for my birthday.
The pink is less forgiving, showing the lumps of my top.  I'll have to figure a way to keep them from rolling under the skirt.

Black and hot pink!!  Paired with my trusty Ron Rons!*


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Racing off to dinner with my best friend.
> 
> H&M blazer I got in Singapore
> Nudie jeans
> Purple Biancas
> $2.50 silk scarf from Vinnies (op shop in Australia)
> Not pictured but I'm carrying my Dior medium east west logo bag in white canvas
> Hair in a stocking bun
> 
> View attachment 1922573


 You look so cute.


----------



## Louboufan

mrl1005 said:


> Dress: Express; tan funky tights; and silver glitter pigalle platos



Pretty!


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Dress: Express; tan funky tights; and silver glitter pigalle platos


 Super cute dress. You look great.


----------



## Louboufan

evanescent said:


> Not so much an outfit, but here are my Asteroids with a new dress.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1923224
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago but free people lace dress with nude lady gres 160mm



Very cute!


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1923227
> 
> Forgot the most Important part!! The shoes!


 Totally hot outfit Jamidee. You always look great.


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *Just got some BCBG powerskirts in the mail I ordered a few weeks ago that were on sale. Figured I'd treat myself for my birthday.*
> *The pink is less forgiving, showing the lumps of my top. I'll have to figure a way to keep them from rolling under the skirt.*
> 
> *Black and hot pink!! Paired with my trusty Ron Rons!*


 You look gorgeous in both skirts.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Nolia said:


> Love the dark purple!!!



Thanks!  I love the colour as well 



Nolia said:


> *Just got some BCBG powerskirts in the mail I ordered a few weeks ago that were on sale.  Figured I'd treat myself for my birthday.
> The pink is less forgiving, showing the lumps of my top.  I'll have to figure a way to keep them from rolling under the skirt.*



If I'm wearing control underwear, I tuck the shirt into the control underwear 

Love the skirts though.  You're making me think I need one....


----------



## megt10

Today went to the LC NM designer handbag sale. I wore my Manchon 120 booties. The dress is Milly with brown footless tights.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

megt10 said:


> You look so cute.



Thanks Meg!



fumi said:


> I love how much the color of your blazer pops out against the black clothing



I rarely wear so much black but I really wanted the blazer and scarf to stand out.  Nice that you noticed that 



wannaprada said:


> Perfect outfit for dinner!



Thanks wanna 



beagly911 said:


> You look fantastic!



Awww beags that's very nice of you to say.  I'm still salivating over your teal patents



mrl1005 said:


> You look amazing!



Please Miss M, speak for yourself 
Love those PPs


----------



## evanescent

mrl1005 said:


> LOOOOVVVEEE your outfit!! Shoes, dress, belt...they're all fab!





texas87 said:


> Ahh you are the cutest thing ever! I love all of your outfits!





Nadin22 said:


> Very beautiful! And great new avi!





beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!





JessieG said:


> Another gorgeous dress....





wannaprada said:


> Gorgeous!!





PetitColibri said:


> perfection ! you look absolutely amazing !





fumi said:


> So cute! I love how the Asteroids look!





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous dress and fantastic shoes looks like a great outfit to me.






PetitColibri said:


> perfection ! you look absolutely amazing !





fumi said:


> So cute! I love how the Asteroids look!





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous dress and fantastic shoes looks like a great outfit to me.





brittany729 said:


> Gorg!!!





LamborghiniGirl said:


> stunning





IcookIeatIshop said:


> Gorgeous!!





Brazucaa said:


> You could fool me... I was ready to accept this wonderful combo as an outfit!...:giggles:
> 
> Come on, E!... you look amazing! Congratulations
> 
> B





AEGIS said:


> great mix of sugar and spice





Louboufan said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you so much everyone!!


----------



## evanescent

malecka said:


> Love the dress! Label?





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your dress! Who is it by?





jamidee said:


> must own this dress- do tell who makes it!



Thank you ladies! The dress is from my favourite Aussie brand Lover, and also comes in black. Their website is http://loverthelabel.com. Currently the dress is sold out on their e-boutique, but if you look at the list of international stockists, they will probably get their shipment soon as it's a new arrival. Hope that helps


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> Dress: Express; tan funky tights; and silver glitter pigalle platos


 Looking great mrl!!


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1923224
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago but free people lace dress with nude lady gres 160mm


 Looking awesome jamidee!!


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> *Just got some BCBG powerskirts in the mail I ordered a few weeks ago that were on sale. Figured I'd treat myself for my birthday.*
> *The pink is less forgiving, showing the lumps of my top. I'll have to figure a way to keep them from rolling under the skirt.*
> 
> *Black and hot pink!! Paired with my trusty Ron Rons!*


 I love them both and with your Ron Rons, perferct!


----------



## evanescent

hermosa_vogue said:


> Racing off to dinner with my best friend.
> 
> H&M blazer I got in Singapore
> Nudie jeans
> Purple Biancas
> $2.50 silk scarf from Vinnies (op shop in Australia)
> Not pictured but I'm carrying my Dior medium east west logo bag in white canvas
> Hair in a stocking bun
> 
> View attachment 1922573



Cute! The purple Biancas are my favourites! I actually debated whether to get them or not but I don't think I could do a 35.5 in them! You wear them really well 



mrl1005 said:


> Dress: Express; tan funky tights; and silver glitter pigalle platos



Loveee the glitter PPs!



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1923224
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago but free people lace dress with nude lady gres 160mm



So hot jami!! And I'm not talking about the dress or the shoes either  The lady gres are pretty amazing too!



Nolia said:


> *Just got some BCBG powerskirts in the mail I ordered a few weeks ago that were on sale.  Figured I'd treat myself for my birthday.
> The pink is less forgiving, showing the lumps of my top.  I'll have to figure a way to keep them from rolling under the skirt.
> 
> Black and hot pink!!  Paired with my trusty Ron Rons!*



Gorgeous!! 



megt10 said:


> Today went to the LC NM designer handbag sale. I wore my Manchon 120 booties. The dress is Milly with brown footless tights.



Fabulous meg, Milly's one of my fave labels


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Today went to the LC NM designer handbag sale. I wore my Manchon 120 booties. The dress is Milly with brown footless tights.


 Great look meg, I really like the dress!!


----------



## beagly911

Todays first outing for my pony hair giraffe VP's...

Shell: Ann Taylor
Shrug: Ann Taylor
Skirt: no name find from TJMaxx
CL's: Pony Hair Giraffe print VP's


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> Cute! The purple Biancas are my favourites! I actually debated whether to get them or not but I don't think I could do a 35.5 in them! You wear them really well
> 
> 
> 
> Loveee the glitter PPs!
> 
> 
> 
> So hot jami!! And I'm not talking about the dress or the shoes either  The lady gres are pretty amazing too!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous meg, Milly's one of my fave labels


Thank you so much, I love Milly too.


beagly911 said:


> Great look meg, I really like the dress!!


Thanks Beagly.


beagly911 said:


> Todays first outing for my pony hair giraffe VP's...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: no name find from TJMaxx
> CL's: Pony Hair Giraffe print VP's


You look fantastic I love your outfit and your shoe are tdf.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

so_sofya1985 said:


> I really like this splash of colour on the otherwise calm outfit! Looking superb!





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous!





4Elegance said:


> Love your belt.  Wish I traveled that cute lol. Safe travels





beagly911 said:


> Great look, I really like the dress!



Thank you guys! The "belt" is an Hermes scarf that I've folded and tied around my waist with the help of a scarf ring


----------



## fumi

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1923224
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago but free people lace dress with nude lady gres 160mm



You look stunning! The dress is pretty.


----------



## fumi

Nolia said:


> *Just got some BCBG powerskirts in the mail I ordered a few weeks ago that were on sale.  Figured I'd treat myself for my birthday.
> The pink is less forgiving, showing the lumps of my top.  I'll have to figure a way to keep them from rolling under the skirt.
> 
> Black and hot pink!!  Paired with my trusty Ron Rons!*



Your outfits are so cute!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

beagly911 said:


> Todays first outing for my pony hair giraffe VP's...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: no name find from TJMaxx
> CL's: Pony Hair Giraffe print VP's



OMG cute shoes!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Nolia said:


> *Just got some BCBG powerskirts in the mail I ordered a few weeks ago that were on sale.  Figured I'd treat myself for my birthday.
> The pink is less forgiving, showing the lumps of my top.  I'll have to figure a way to keep them from rolling under the skirt.
> 
> Black and hot pink!!  Paired with my trusty Ron Rons!*



The black one is really flattering, but the pink looks good on you too! Can hardly notice fabric tucked in


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:


> Today went to the LC NM designer handbag sale. I wore my Manchon 120 booties. The dress is Milly with brown footless tights.



Oooooh I really love that dress with the chunky belt. You wore 120 to a sale? I'd be in sneakers


----------



## martinaa

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1923224
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago but free people lace dress with nude lady gres 160mm


 
HOT as always! 



Nolia said:


> *Just got some BCBG powerskirts in the mail I ordered a few weeks ago that were on sale. Figured I'd treat myself for my birthday.*
> *The pink is less forgiving, showing the lumps of my top. I'll have to figure a way to keep them from rolling under the skirt.*
> 
> *Black and hot pink!! Paired with my trusty Ron Rons!*


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## 9distelle

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1923224
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago but free people lace dress with nude lady gres 160mm


Perfect outfit, LOVE!! How do you find in Lady Gres for long time wearing & walking?


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Oooooh I really love that dress with the chunky belt. You wore 120 to a sale? I'd be in sneakers


 Yeah they really don't feel that high. They are easy to walk in.


----------



## 4Elegance

Nolia said:
			
		

> Just got some BCBG powerskirts in the mail I ordered a few weeks ago that were on sale.  Figured I'd treat myself for my birthday.
> The pink is less forgiving, showing the lumps of my top.  I'll have to figure a way to keep them from rolling under the skirt.
> 
> Black and hot pink!!  Paired with my trusty Ron Rons!



Love Ron Ron they are my fav and the skirts look fab on you


----------



## LeeLee1098

Me today- blouse is Antonio Melani (Dillard's), skirt is Target, necklace is Stella and Dot "Serenity", nude CL Décolleté


----------



## 4Elegance

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Thank you guys! The "belt" is an Hermes scarf that I've folded and tied around my waist with the help of a scarf ring



Lol I knew it. Great way to stretch your wardrobe. I love it


----------



## 4Elegance

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Me today- blouse is Antonio Melani (Dillard's), skirt is Target, necklace is Stella and Dot "Serenity", nude CL Décolleté



You look great.  Is the skirt recent?


----------



## wannaprada

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Me today- blouse is Antonio Melani (Dillard's), skirt is Target, necklace is Stella and Dot "Serenity", nude CL Décolleté



What a lovely outfit and I love the skirt!! Gotta love Target!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Todays first outing for my pony hair giraffe VP's...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: no name find from TJMaxx
> CL's: Pony Hair Giraffe print VP's



That's a perfect outfit with those shoes. Well done sexy momma


----------



## Christchrist

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Me today- blouse is Antonio Melani (Dillard's), skirt is Target, necklace is Stella and Dot "Serenity", nude CL Décolleté



You look so purdy


----------



## jesca

nice!!


----------



## jamidee

Nolia said:


> Love the dark purple!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous silhouette!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this before, but can't get enough of your long legs~



Oh thanks love!!  the 160mm helps with that longness, I promise. 



megt10 said:


> Totally hot outfit Jamidee. You always look great.


Thanks so much meg, you're a sweetheart. 


Louboufan said:


> Very cute!






evanescent said:


> Cute! The purple Biancas are my favourites! I actually debated whether to get them or not but I don't think I could do a 35.5 in them! You wear them really well
> 
> 
> 
> Loveee the glitter PPs!
> 
> 
> 
> So hot jami!! And I'm not talking about the dress or the shoes either  The lady gres are pretty amazing too!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous meg, Milly's one of my fave labels


:giggles: Thanks babe!



fumi said:


> You look stunning! The dress is pretty.






martinaa said:


> HOT as always!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!





9distelle said:


> Perfect outfit, LOVE!! How do you find in Lady Gres for long time wearing & walking?


Horrible. They were shoes straight from the pits of hell. No lie. 



Christchrist said:


> You look so purdy


ohh thanks for commenting on my pic!! How sweet of you to think I'm purdy .


----------



## mrl1005

Nolia said:
			
		

> Love the dark purple!!!
> 
> What a gorgeous silhouette!
> 
> I saw this before, but can't get enough of your long legs~






			
				Louboufan said:
			
		

> Pretty!






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Super cute dress. You look great.






			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Thanks Meg!
> 
> I rarely wear so much black but I really wanted the blazer and scarf to stand out.  Nice that you noticed that
> 
> Thanks wanna
> 
> Awww beags that's very nice of you to say.  I'm still salivating over your teal patents
> 
> Please Miss M, speak for yourself
> Love those PPs






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Looking great mrl!!






			
				evanescent said:
			
		

> Cute! The purple Biancas are my favourites! I actually debated whether to get them or not but I don't think I could do a 35.5 in them! You wear them really well
> 
> Loveee the glitter PPs!
> 
> So hot jami!! And I'm not talking about the dress or the shoes either  The lady gres are pretty amazing too!
> 
> Gorgeous!!
> 
> Fabulous meg, Milly's one of my fave labels



Thank you so much ladies!! 

And sorry for the general shout out, but everyone's outfits look fab! Y'all look wonderful!!


----------



## jamidee

Nolia said:


> *Just got some BCBG powerskirts in the mail I ordered a few weeks ago that were on sale.  Figured I'd treat myself for my birthday.
> The pink is less forgiving, showing the lumps of my top.  I'll have to figure a way to keep them from rolling under the skirt.
> 
> Black and hot pink!!  Paired with my trusty Ron Rons!*


There needs to be a cat call smiley... cause I'd be cat calling at your hot self!!

or at the very least a howling wolf... hubba hubba


----------



## jamidee

LeeLee1098 said:


> Me today- blouse is Antonio Melani (Dillard's), skirt is Target, necklace is Stella and Dot "Serenity", nude CL Décolleté


you're sooo cute!


----------



## jamidee

9distelle said:


> Perfect outfit, LOVE!! How do you find in Lady Gres for long time wearing & walking?


Walking and wearing is fine. I just find that they sit really low and the heel slippage is absolutely terrible. Other than they they are extremely comfortable.


----------



## Nolia

megt10 said:


> You look gorgeous in both skirts.





hermosa_vogue said:


> If I'm wearing control underwear, I tuck the shirt into the control underwear
> 
> Love the skirts though.  You're making me think I need one....





evanescent said:


> oo!
> Gorgeous!!





fumi said:


> Your outfits are so cute!





IcookIeatIshop said:


> The black one is really flattering, but the pink looks good on you too! Can hardly notice fabric tucked in





martinaa said:


> Gorgeous!





4Elegance said:


> Love Ron Ron they are my fav and the skirts look fab on you





jamidee said:


> There needs to be a cat call smiley... cause I'd be cat calling at your hot self!!
> 
> or at the very least a howling wolf... hubba hubba



You're all too kind!  Thank you!  Ya, with the pink, I think I have to figure out a better way to "tuck" since it rolls up.


----------



## LeeLee1098

Thanks, ladies!!!




			
				4Elegance said:
			
		

> You look great.  Is the skirt recent?



Yes- just bought last week. I'm hearing mixed things that it is only sold online, but someone else said they saw a whole rack of them. Mine was literally the only one on a random rack.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Happy Friday everyone!

Jennys
Forever New silk tank
Nudie tight long johns jeans
Ted Baker bracelets
Cotton On cardi
Tan belt I stole from my Mum









Sorry for the bathroom shots!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Jennys
> Forever New silk tank
> Nudie tight long johns jeans
> Ted Baker bracelets
> Cotton On cardi
> Tan belt I stole from my Mum
> 
> Sorry for the bathroom shots!



Ok you just look adorable. I love the whole outfit


----------



## hellokatiegirl

This is what I wore out last night to a play. Black simple pumps again! I get a lot of use out of these as you can tell!


----------



## sammix3

hermosa_vogue said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Jennys
> Forever New silk tank
> Nudie tight long johns jeans
> Ted Baker bracelets
> Cotton On cardi
> Tan belt I stole from my Mum
> 
> View attachment 1924719
> 
> 
> I love the Jennys!  So pretty.  And those Ted Baker bracelets you have on are sooo cute!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924720
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bathroom shots!





hellokatiegirl said:


> This is what I wore out last night to a play. Black simple pumps again! I get a lot of use out of these as you can tell!



So chic.  My Ron Rons are my go to pair.


----------



## mrl1005

MK dress (size too big) so I got creative and paired it with an over-sized Express belt; paired with funky control top tights; Burberry silk scarf and leopard pony hair MBPs (to work to sell shoes...my pt job or my fun job)




Close up of the shoes with tights!




For office job wore an Express oversized sweater.


----------



## mrl1005

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Jennys
> Forever New silk tank
> Nudie tight long johns jeans
> Ted Baker bracelets
> Cotton On cardi
> Tan belt I stole from my Mum
> 
> Sorry for the bathroom shots!







			
				hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> This is what I wore out last night to a play. Black simple pumps again! I get a lot of use out of these as you can tell!



No surprise here...both of you ladies look outstanding!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Jennys
> Forever New silk tank
> Nudie tight long johns jeans
> Ted Baker bracelets
> Cotton On cardi
> Tan belt I stole from my Mum
> 
> View attachment 1924719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924720
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bathroom shots!


Cute outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LeeLee1098 said:


> Me today- blouse is Antonio Melani (Dillard's), skirt is Target, necklace is Stella and Dot "Serenity", nude CL Décolleté



I love your outfit!!!! The skirt is really nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Todays first outing for my pony hair giraffe VP's...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: no name find from TJMaxx
> CL's: Pony Hair Giraffe print VP's



Your rocking the outfit! I love how the skirt has the fold at the bottom along with the bow on top. It's adorable!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> MK dress (size too big) so I got creative and paired it with an over-sized Express belt; paired with funky control top tights; Burberry silk scarf and leopard pony hair MBPs (to work to sell shoes...my pt job or my fun job)
> 
> View attachment 1924883
> 
> 
> Close up of the shoes with tights!
> 
> View attachment 1924884
> 
> 
> For office job wore an Express oversized sweater.
> 
> View attachment 1924882


Very nice!


----------



## jamidee

Ignore that goofy smile. Hybrid dress for wedding with indigo Maggies. Love these shoes. Like lurrrvee.


----------



## jamidee

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> This is what I wore out last night to a play. Black simple pumps again! I get a lot of use out of these as you can tell!



You're adorbs!


----------



## jenniferb07

Nolia said:


> *Just got some BCBG powerskirts in the mail I ordered a few weeks ago that were on sale.  Figured I'd treat myself for my birthday.
> The pink is less forgiving, showing the lumps of my top.  I'll have to figure a way to keep them from rolling under the skirt.
> 
> Black and hot pink!!  Paired with my trusty Ron Rons!*



Stunning! Love the whole outfit! I need skirts like this...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hellokatiegirl said:


> This is what I wore out last night to a play. Black simple pumps again! I get a lot of use out of these as you can tell!



I like how you matched it up with green pants. Pretty hot!


----------



## fumi

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1924904
> 
> Ignore that goofy smile. Hybrid dress for wedding with indigo Maggies. Love these shoes. Like lurrrvee.



I am seriously drooling over your beautiful Maggies!


----------



## fumi

hermosa_vogue said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Jennys
> Forever New silk tank
> Nudie tight long johns jeans
> Ted Baker bracelets
> Cotton On cardi
> Tan belt I stole from my Mum
> 
> View attachment 1924719
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924720
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bathroom shots!



Such a cute outfit!


----------



## megt10

LeeLee1098 said:


> Me today- blouse is Antonio Melani (Dillard's), skirt is Target, necklace is Stella and Dot "Serenity", nude CL Décolleté


 You look gorgeous and chic.


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Jennys
> Forever New silk tank
> Nudie tight long johns jeans
> Ted Baker bracelets
> Cotton On cardi
> Tan belt I stole from my Mum
> 
> View attachment 1924719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924720
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bathroom shots!


 You look fantastic and I love the close up of the shoes and accessories.


----------



## megt10

hellokatiegirl said:


> This is what I wore out last night to a play. Black simple pumps again! I get a lot of use out of these as you can tell!


 You look great and I love your blouse.


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> MK dress (size too big) so I got creative and paired it with an over-sized Express belt; paired with funky control top tights; Burberry silk scarf and leopard pony hair MBPs (to work to sell shoes...my pt job or my fun job)
> 
> View attachment 1924883
> 
> 
> Close up of the shoes with tights!
> 
> View attachment 1924884
> 
> 
> For office job wore an Express oversized sweater.
> 
> View attachment 1924882


 Love the whole outfit MRL. I use a belt all the time for dresses that are a bit too big. Looks great.


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1924904
> 
> Ignore that goofy smile. Hybrid dress for wedding with indigo Maggies. Love these shoes. Like lurrrvee.


 Talk about wolf whistles and cat calls. OMG Jami you are stunning and the dress could look better on you.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Egotina's for the first time. They were really comfortable. Gonna be wearing these a lot this winter. The jeans are Diesel, top Vince Camuto, jacket plum Balenciaga, scarf Matthew Williamson and the bag is Prada.


----------



## jamidee

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Egotina's for the first time. They were really comfortable. Gonna be wearing these a lot this winter. The jeans are Diesel, top Vince Camuto, jacket plum Balenciaga, scarf Matthew Williamson and the bag is Prada.



I love these meg!!! LIKE LOVEEE!!!!! they fit your style perfectly


----------



## blueeyeskelli

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1924904
> 
> Ignore that goofy smile. Hybrid dress for wedding with indigo Maggies. Love these shoes. Like lurrrvee.



You look amazing!! And those maggies one day i hope i will find them


----------



## megt10

jamidee said:


> I love these meg!!! LIKE LOVEEE!!!!! they fit your style perfectly


 Thank so much Jami.


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> Love the whole outfit MRL. I use a belt all the time for dresses that are a bit too big. Looks great.



Thanks meg!!


----------



## mrl1005

jamidee said:
			
		

> Ignore that goofy smile. Hybrid dress for wedding with indigo Maggies. Love these shoes. Like lurrrvee.



You look phenomenal!! And agreed with the indigo Maggies (we're shoe twinsies in this style)!


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Egotina's for the first time. They were really comfortable. Gonna be wearing these a lot this winter. The jeans are Diesel, top Vince Camuto, jacket plum Balenciaga, scarf Matthew Williamson and the bag is Prada.



What a cool outfit! I love the boots and jacket!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> I am seriously drooling over your beautiful Maggies!



Yeah they are friggin awesome


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Egotina's for the first time. They were really comfortable. Gonna be wearing these a lot this winter. The jeans are Diesel, top Vince Camuto, jacket plum Balenciaga, scarf Matthew Williamson and the bag is Prada.



That is my fav outfit on you. I love the hell out if everything.


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:
			
		

> I am seriously drooling over your beautiful Maggies!



They make me drool too... Hehe. Thanks babe!


----------



## jamidee

megt10 said:
			
		

> Talk about wolf whistles and cat calls. OMG Jami you are stunning and the dress could look better on you.



Appreciate it meg!


----------



## dbeth

mrl1005 said:


> MK dress (size too big) so I got creative and paired it with an over-sized Express belt; paired with funky control top tights; Burberry silk scarf and leopard pony hair MBPs (to work to sell shoes...my pt job or my fun job)
> 
> View attachment 1924883
> 
> 
> Close up of the shoes with tights!
> 
> View attachment 1924884
> 
> 
> For office job wore an Express oversized sweater.
> 
> View attachment 1924882



I love those MBP in leoaprd!!!! 



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1924904
> 
> Ignore that goofy smile. Hybrid dress for wedding with indigo Maggies. Love these shoes. Like lurrrvee.



Hotness!!!!    And those Indigo Maggies   I will never tire of them!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Egotina's for the first time. They were really comfortable. Gonna be wearing these a lot this winter. The jeans are Diesel, top Vince Camuto, jacket plum Balenciaga, scarf Matthew Williamson and the bag is Prada.



Meg, LOVE this look from head to toe!!! All of your Bal jackets are TDF!! I might message you to see where I can find one.



LeeLee1098 said:


> Me today- blouse is Antonio Melani (Dillard's), skirt is Target, necklace is Stella and Dot "Serenity", nude CL Décolleté



You look soooo adorable!!! Love it!



beagly911 said:


> Todays first outing for my pony hair giraffe VP's...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: no name find from TJMaxx
> CL's: Pony Hair Giraffe print VP's



I was wondering when you were going to wear these Beagley!!! You look great & I love what you paired them with! 



hermosa_vogue said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Jennys
> Forever New silk tank
> Nudie tight long johns jeans
> Ted Baker bracelets
> Cotton On cardi
> Tan belt I stole from my Mum
> 
> View attachment 1924719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924720
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bathroom shots!




Love the Jennys!!!!  They are on my wishlist!


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:
			
		

> I love those MBP in leoaprd!!!!
> 
> Hotness!!!!    And those Indigo Maggies   I will never tire of them!
> 
> Meg, LOVE this look from head to toe!!! All of your Bal jackets are TDF!! I might message you to see where I can find one.
> 
> You look soooo adorable!!! Love it!
> 
> I was wondering when you were going to wear these Beagley!!! You look great & I love what you paired them with!
> 
> Love the Jennys!!!!  They are on my wishlist!



Thank you!! They're quite comfy too!!


----------



## texas87

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1924904
> 
> Ignore that goofy smile. Hybrid dress for wedding with indigo Maggies. Love these shoes. Like lurrrvee.


 
HOT HOT HOT! Still love that disappearing act you can do when you stand to the side hehe


----------



## Jönathan

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1924904
> 
> Ignore that goofy smile. Hybrid dress for wedding with indigo Maggies. Love these shoes. Like lurrrvee.



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Jönathan

hellokatiegirl said:


> This is what I wore out last night to a play. Black simple pumps again! I get a lot of use out of these as you can tell!



Super cute!


----------



## Brazucaa

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1924904
> 
> Ignore that goofy smile. Hybrid dress for wedding with indigo Maggies. Love these shoes. Like lurrrvee.


 
Pics like that will really not help your social life at all... as you look just sooo great!  

 Congratulations - from head to toe!

B


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1924904
> 
> Ignore that goofy smile. Hybrid dress for wedding with indigo Maggies. Love these shoes. Like lurrrvee.



guuuurl having a body like that is a felony   but i love this dress, it's so classy, yet sexy in a subtle way.. ok if i get the job i'm interviewing for on monday ive got my eye on some indigo maggies that will be minee!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Egotina's for the first time. They were really comfortable. Gonna be wearing these a lot this winter. The jeans are Diesel, top Vince Camuto, jacket plum Balenciaga, scarf Matthew Williamson and the bag is Prada.



i absolutely LOVE the egoutinas, & with that outfit they are perfect.. your plum bal jacket is also dreamy!


----------



## beagly911

LeeLee1098 said:


> Me today- blouse is Antonio Melani (Dillard's), skirt is Target, necklace is Stella and Dot "Serenity", nude CL Décolleté


 Gorgeous, I love the skirt!


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Jennys
> Forever New silk tank
> Nudie tight long johns jeans
> Ted Baker bracelets
> Cotton On cardi
> Tan belt I stole from my Mum
> 
> View attachment 1924719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924720
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bathroom shots!


You look incredible!


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> This is what I wore out last night to a play. Black simple pumps again! I get a lot of use out of these as you can tell!


 Looking good, love the simple - they are so comfy!


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> MK dress (size too big) so I got creative and paired it with an over-sized Express belt; paired with funky control top tights; Burberry silk scarf and leopard pony hair MBPs (to work to sell shoes...my pt job or my fun job)
> 
> View attachment 1924883
> 
> 
> Close up of the shoes with tights!
> 
> View attachment 1924884
> 
> 
> For office job wore an Express oversized sweater.
> 
> View attachment 1924882


 So cute mrl!  I love leopard!


----------



## mizcolon73

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Egotina's for the first time. They were really comfortable. Gonna be wearing these a lot this winter. The jeans are Diesel, top Vince Camuto, jacket plum Balenciaga, scarf Matthew Williamson and the bag is Prada.


 

These are so freaking HAWT its ridiculous!!!!


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1924904
> 
> Ignore that goofy smile. Hybrid dress for wedding with indigo Maggies. Love these shoes. Like lurrrvee.


Hubba hubba!!  You look amazing!!  I so love the colorway of your Maggies!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Egotina's for the first time. They were really comfortable. Gonna be wearing these a lot this winter. The jeans are Diesel, top Vince Camuto, jacket plum Balenciaga, scarf Matthew Williamson and the bag is Prada.


 Great look meg!  I really like the plum color of the Bal!!


----------



## megt10

fumi said:


> What a cool outfit! I love the boots and jacket!


 


Christchrist said:


> That is my fav outfit on you. I love the hell out if everything.


 


jamidee said:


> Appreciate it meg!


Jamidee I meant to say couldn't look better on you. I am sure you knew that but wanted to make sure.


dbeth said:


> I love those MBP in leoaprd!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hotness!!!!  And those Indigo Maggies  I will never tire of them!
> 
> 
> 
> Meg, LOVE this look from head to toe!!! All of your Bal jackets are TDF!! I might message you to see where I can find one.
> 
> 
> 
> You look soooo adorable!!! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering when you were going to wear these Beagley!!! You look great & I love what you paired them with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Jennys!!!! They are on my wishlist!


 


heiress-ox said:


> guuuurl having a body like that is a felony   but i love this dress, it's so classy, yet sexy in a subtle way.. ok if i get the job i'm interviewing for on monday ive got my eye on some indigo maggies that will be minee!
> 
> 
> 
> i absolutely LOVE the egoutinas, & with that outfit they are perfect.. your plum bal jacket is also dreamy!


 


mizcolon73 said:


> These are so freaking HAWT its ridiculous!!!!


 


beagly911 said:


> Great look meg! I really like the plum color of the Bal!!


Thank you so much ladies for your kind words. I really appreciate them.


----------



## megt10

Tonight we are heading out to dinner and then shul. I am wearing my gold LP Baseball Lamato.The dress is Edun that I got recently from Outnet, bag is Valentino and the jacket for the AC is of course Balenciaga black w/black zips.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much, I love Milly too.
> 
> Thanks Beagly.
> 
> You look fantastic I love your outfit and your shoe are tdf.


 


IcookIeatIshop said:


> OMG cute shoes!!


 


Christchrist said:


> That's a perfect outfit with those shoes. Well done sexy momma


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Your rocking the outfit! I love how the skirt has the fold at the bottom along with the bow on top. It's adorable!


 


dbeth said:


> I love those MBP in leoaprd!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hotness!!!!  And those Indigo Maggies  I will never tire of them!
> 
> 
> 
> Meg, LOVE this look from head to toe!!! All of your Bal jackets are TDF!! I might message you to see where I can find one.
> 
> 
> 
> You look soooo adorable!!! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering when you were going to wear these Beagley!!! You look great & I love what you paired them with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Jennys!!!! They are on my wishlist!


Thank you so much ladies for the sweet comments!  I appreciate them so so much!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Tonight we are heading out to dinner and then shul. I am wearing my gold LP Baseball Lamato.The dress is Edun that I got recently from Outnet, bag is Valentino and the jacket for the AC is of course Balenciaga black w/black zips.


 WOW great look!  Love the LP's!!


----------



## Souzie

megt10 said:


> Tonight we are heading out to dinner and then shul. I am wearing my gold LP Baseball Lamato.The dress is Edun that I got recently from Outnet, bag is Valentino and the jacket for the AC is of course Balenciaga black w/black zips.



Outstanding!!! I don't know what I love more, the dress or the shoes!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> WOW great look!  Love the LP's!!


Thanks Beagly. I love the look of the LP but I don't find them very easy to walk in.


xsouzie said:


> Outstanding!!! I don't know what I love more, the dress or the shoes!



Thanks so much xsouzie. I gotta say the dress felt better than the shoes


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Egotina's for the first time. They were really comfortable. Gonna be wearing these a lot this winter. The jeans are Diesel, top Vince Camuto, jacket plum Balenciaga, scarf Matthew Williamson and the bag is Prada.



Love the entire ensemble. Flawless!


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Thanks Beagly. I love the look of the LP but I don't find them very easy to walk in.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much xsouzie. I gotta say the dress felt better than the shoes


 
As you so well know, shoes like that were NOT made for walking, M - they were made to look GOOD! 

Which you really did, btw...

B


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> Todays first outing for my pony hair giraffe VP's...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: no name find from TJMaxx
> CL's: Pony Hair Giraffe print VP's


 
Looking Good Girl! I see you brought DH back into the act, btw... 

B


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:
			
		

> Tonight we are heading out to dinner and then shul. I am wearing my gold LP Baseball Lamato.The dress is Edun that I got recently from Outnet, bag is Valentino and the jacket for the AC is of course Balenciaga black w/black zips.



Love it Meg.  You never get it wrong.  Always a fab look.  Hope you have a great weekend


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Love the entire ensemble. Flawless!


 Thank you so much.


Brazucaa said:


> As you so well know, shoes like that were NOT made for walking, M - they were made to look GOOD!
> 
> Which you really did, btw...
> 
> B


 Thanks B. 


4Elegance said:


> Love it Meg. You never get it wrong. Always a fab look. Hope you have a great weekend


 You are too kind 4Elegance. Hope you have a great weekend too.


----------



## wannaprada

I'm so far behind but you ladies look great! Megt, when you're ready to donate one of your  balenciaga jackets, please let me know!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> I'm so far behind but you ladies look great! Megt, when you're ready to donate one of your balenciaga jackets, please let me know!


 Ok, I will keep that in mind Wanna, lol.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here are my decollettes


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Tonight we are heading out to dinner and then shul. I am wearing my gold LP Baseball Lamato.The dress is Edun that I got recently from Outnet, bag is Valentino and the jacket for the AC is of course Balenciaga black w/black zips.



Ok now this is my fav. Haha. Looking good babe


----------



## hellokatiegirl

sammix3 said:


> So chic.  My Ron Rons are my go to pair.



Thank you! I would love to get a pair of Ron Rons next.



mrl1005 said:


> No surprise here...both of you ladies look outstanding!!



Thank you mrl! 



jamidee said:


> You're adorbs!



Thanks jaimidee. I love your dress in the last pic!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I like how you matched it up with green pants. Pretty hot!



Thanks lavenderduckiez! 



megt10 said:


> You look great and I love your blouse.
> 
> Yesterday I wore my Egotina's for the first time. They were really comfortable. Gonna be wearing these a lot this winter. The jeans are Diesel, top Vince Camuto, jacket plum Balenciaga, scarf Matthew Williamson and the bag is Prada.



Thank you megt! I love this look on you too. Especially the Bal jacket. You have great fashion sense!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

beagly911 said:


> Looking good, love the simple - they are so comfy!



I am all about comfort! I could walk quite a ways in these I think!




			
				Jönathan;23176149 said:
			
		

> Super cute!



You're so sweet Jonathan! Thank you!


----------



## megt10

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are my decollettes



Gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Ok now this is my fav. Haha. Looking good babe


Lol, thank you so much CC.



hellokatiegirl said:


> Thank you! I would love to get a pair of Ron Rons next.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you mrl!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks jaimidee. I love your dress in the last pic!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks lavenderduckiez!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you megt! I love this look on you too. Especially the Bal jacket. You have great fashion sense!


Aww, that is kind of you to say. Thank you.


----------



## beagly911

Brazucaa said:


> Looking Good Girl! I see you brought DH back into the act, btw...
> 
> B


 Thanks B!  It's so much easier to get a pic of the entire outfit when he takes the pics!


----------



## beagly911

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are my decollettes


Love them justpeachy!  I've got to get these back in my collection (my first ones were too small  )


----------



## mrl1005

Late post but wore my MBBs to work today. I greatly love these and they are probably one of the comfiest CLs I own.


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> Late post but wore my MBBs to work today. I greatly love these and they are probably one of the comfiest CLs I own.


 Great look mrl!  I love the MBB's in this color!!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Late post but wore my MBBs to work today. I greatly love these and they are probably one of the comfiest CLs I own.



I really need a pair


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Ok you just look adorable. I love the whole outfit





sammix3 said:


> So chic.  My Ron Rons are my go to pair.





mrl1005 said:


> No surprise here...both of you ladies look outstanding!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit!





fumi said:


> Such a cute outfit!





megt10 said:


> You look fantastic and I love the close up of the shoes and accessories.





dbeth said:


> Love the Jennys!!!!  They are on my wishlist!





beagly911 said:


> You look incredible!



Thankyou so much for the king words ladies


----------



## hermosa_vogue

megt10 said:


> Tonight we are heading out to dinner and then shul. I am wearing my gold LP Baseball Lamato.The dress is Edun that I got recently from Outnet, bag is Valentino and the jacket for the AC is of course Balenciaga black w/black zips.



LOVE the colour of these LPs meg


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Tonight we are heading out to dinner and then shul. I am wearing my gold LP Baseball Lamato.The dress is Edun that I got recently from Outnet, bag is Valentino and the jacket for the AC is of course Balenciaga black w/black zips.



I love your outfit Meg! I see your bringing in the heels back! They look marvelous on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Egotina's for the first time. They were really comfortable. Gonna be wearing these a lot this winter. The jeans are Diesel, top Vince Camuto, jacket plum Balenciaga, scarf Matthew Williamson and the bag is Prada.



Looking great!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1924904
> 
> Ignore that goofy smile. Hybrid dress for wedding with indigo Maggies. Love these shoes. Like lurrrvee.



Very pretty! I love your outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are my decollettes



Cute!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Tonight we are heading out to dinner and then shul. I am wearing my gold LP Baseball Lamato.The dress is Edun that I got recently from Outnet, bag is Valentino and the jacket for the AC is of course Balenciaga black w/black zips.





ur in super high heels! the ankle/foot must be completely heeled. i am happy for you lovely dress btw


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Late post but wore my MBBs to work today. I greatly love these and they are probably one of the comfiest CLs I own.


 They are gorgeous MRL. I love the color.


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> LOVE the colour of these LPs meg


 Thank you so much Hermosa.


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your outfit Meg! I see your bringing in the heels back! They look marvelous on you!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Looking great!!


 Thanks Lavender for you really nice comments. Yes, I am now able to wear my highest heels again.


AEGIS said:


> ur in super high heels! the ankle/foot must be completely heeled. i am happy for you lovely dress btw


 Thanks so much Aegis. My knee is much better and I am back in all my heels.


----------



## mrl1005

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Great look mrl!  I love the MBB's in this color!!



Thank you beagly!! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> I really need a pair



CC, I absolutely agree with this statement! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> They are gorgeous MRL. I love the color.



Thank you meg!! I'm still kicking myself for not getting the black nappa or nude nappa when I had the chance!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Tonight we are heading out to dinner and then shul. I am wearing my gold LP Baseball Lamato.The dress is Edun that I got recently from Outnet, bag is Valentino and the jacket for the AC is of course Balenciaga black w/black zips.


 
Love the LPs on you *meg*!!!
So gorgeous!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Blazer and shirt are from Express; jeans are from Guess paired with Balota 150. (It's their first outing in public.)


----------



## wannaprada

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Here are my decollettes



What a great pic and I love that YSL bag!


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Love the LPs on you *meg*!!!
> So gorgeous!!!


 
Thanks so much Stilly.



mrl1005 said:


> Blazer and shirt are from Express; jeans are from Guess paired with Balota 150. (It's their first outing in public.)


 So cute. I love the Balota.


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Stilly.
> 
> So cute. I love the Balota.



Thanks meg! They were surprisingly more comfy than I thought they were going to be!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I hope everyone had a great weekend! This was my "going out" outfit on Saturday night. I am wearing red simple 70mm.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

hellokatiegirl said:


> I hope everyone had a great weekend! This was my "going out" outfit on Saturday night. I am wearing red simple 70mm.


 
Cute outfit! Love your skirt. What brand is it?


----------



## wannaprada

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> I hope everyone had a great weekend! This was my "going out" outfit on Saturday night. I am wearing red simple 70mm.



Too cute!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Cute outfit! Love your skirt. What brand is it?



Thank you! The skirt is Kate Spade.



wannaprada said:


> Too cute!



Thank you wannaprada!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Wearing my nude new simple pumps to a wedding. With herve leger dress and trevi lv.


----------



## texas87

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Wearing my nude new simple pumps to a wedding. With herve leger dress and trevi lv.



you look great! HL+CL=best combo!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hellokatiegirl said:


> I hope everyone had a great weekend! This was my "going out" outfit on Saturday night. I am wearing red simple 70mm.



Thats an interesting skirt. Is the skirt a background of a city?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Wearing my nude new simple pumps to a wedding. With herve leger dress and trevi lv.


Very NICE!!! I love the combo!!!


----------



## JessieG

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> I hope everyone had a great weekend! This was my "going out" outfit on Saturday night. I am wearing red simple 70mm.



Super cute skirt...love...looks great!


----------



## megt10

hellokatiegirl said:


> I hope everyone had a great weekend! This was my "going out" outfit on Saturday night. I am wearing red simple 70mm.



I love it, your skirt is so cute.


----------



## megt10

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Wearing my nude new simple pumps to a wedding. With herve leger dress and trevi lv.



I love the color of your dress. It is gorgeous.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

megt10 said:
			
		

> I love the color of your dress. It is gorgeous.



Thank you megt10


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

texas87 said:
			
		

> you look great! HL+CL=best combo!



Your sweet thanks!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Thank you! The skirt is Kate Spade.
> 
> Thank you wannaprada!



Oh yes, very Kate Spade. Thank you! :0)


----------



## 4Elegance

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> I hope everyone had a great weekend! This was my "going out" outfit on Saturday night. I am wearing red simple 70mm.



So cute.  Love the added red


----------



## pavilion

Christian Louboutin Elisa in brown suede


----------



## mrl1005

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> I hope everyone had a great weekend! This was my "going out" outfit on Saturday night. I am wearing red simple 70mm.



Love it!!! You look adorable!


----------



## mrl1005

pavilion said:
			
		

> Christian Louboutin Elisa in brown suede



Love the outfit! Very professional!


----------



## wannaprada

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Wearing my nude new simple pumps to a wedding. With herve leger dress and trevi lv.



Very nice!




			
				pavilion said:
			
		

> Christian Louboutin Elisa in brown suede



Great look!


----------



## wannaprada

Bill Blass jacket, French connection skirt with my dark red Bianca's.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Bill Blass jacket, French connection skirt with my dark red Bianca's.


 So totally chic Wanna. I always love seeing your pics.


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Bill Blass jacket, French connection skirt with my dark red Bianca's.



You look so good!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> So totally chic Wanna. I always love seeing your pics.






			
				fumi said:
			
		

> You look so good!



Why thank you ladies! You are too kind.


----------



## CocoB

wannaprada said:


> Bill Blass jacket, French connection skirt with my dark red Bianca's.



Ohhhh, I love them.


----------



## wannaprada

CocoB said:
			
		

> Ohhhh, I love them.



Thanks sweetie! Stay dry!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Bill Blass jacket, French connection skirt with my dark red Bianca's.



Sexy!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

pavilion said:


> Christian Louboutin Elisa in brown suede
> 
> View attachment 1928973



Looking great!


----------



## DebbiNC

wannaprada said:


> Bill Blass jacket, French connection skirt with my dark red Bianca's.




You look wonderful! Love those dark red Biancas!


----------



## DebbiNC

hellokatiegirl said:


> I hope everyone had a great weekend! This was my "going out" outfit on Saturday night. I am wearing red simple 70mm.




Love love love this!


----------



## beagly911

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Wearing my nude new simple pumps to a wedding. With herve leger dress and trevi lv.


 You look fantastic!!


----------



## beagly911

pavilion said:


> Christian Louboutin Elisa in brown suede
> 
> View attachment 1928973


 Great look pavilion!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Bill Blass jacket, French connection skirt with my dark red Bianca's.


Terrific wanna...hope you're safe!!


----------



## beagly911

There are no CL's in my immediate future...I'm living vicariously through all of you!!!  Please help me see the CL beauty as I wear jeans, tennis shoes and agency shirts as I assist those affected by Sandy!!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Sexy!!!






			
				DebbiNC said:
			
		

> You look wonderful! Love those dark red Biancas!






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Terrific wanna...hope you're safe!!



Thanks ladies!




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> There are no CL's in my immediate future...I'm living vicariously through all of you!!!  Please help me see the CL beauty as I wear jeans, tennis shoes and agency shirts as I assist those affected by Sandy!!



I am one of the lucky ones who did not experience flooding or power outages. Thanks for checking on me and how sweet of you to help out those affected!


----------



## jamidee

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Wearing my nude new simple pumps to a wedding. With herve leger dress and trevi lv.


I'm thinking of purchasing this dress in blue, how do you size in it or how does it compare to your other HLs? Love the shoe combo and color btw!

Does it show a bra ? I hate when straps show a bra


----------



## Shoezz

wannaprada said:


> Bill Blass jacket, French connection skirt with my dark red Bianca's.



Lookin very business chic. Though, say you're not at work in the midst of the storm...


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

jamidee said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing this dress in blue, how do you size in it or how does it compare to your other HLs? Love the shoe combo and color btw!
> 
> Does it show a bra ? I hate when straps show a bra



I love this dress! i usually wear a 6 and a medium was a good fit. Had slight room in it.  The small wouldnt zip up around chest area, otherwise it would have been a better fit. 
Strapless bra didnt show at all. It is slightly low cut in the back so cant have a very thick strap.  Blue sounds pretty!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

beagly911 said:


> You look fantastic!!


Thank you


----------



## hellokatiegirl

DebbiNC said:


> Love love love this!



Thank you Debbi! 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thats an interesting skirt. Is the skirt a background of a city?



Yes, it is the skyline of a city. It looks like NY to me!



JessieG said:


> Super cute skirt...love...looks great!





megt10 said:


> I love it, your skirt is so cute.



Thank you megt and JessieG! 



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Oh yes, very Kate Spade. Thank you! :0)



I love Kate Spade. I have been wearing her stuff a lot lately!



4Elegance said:


> So cute.  Love the added red





mrl1005 said:


> Love it!!! You look adorable!



Thanks 4Elegance and mrl!


----------



## Doglover1610

Meeting Brian McKnight after his concert 

Top and skinnies: 2B Bebe
Bag: LV Mono Speedy 25
Shoes: CL Nude Glitter Ron Ron


----------



## mrl1005

Doglover1610 said:
			
		

> Meeting Brian McKnight after his concert
> 
> Top and skinnies: 2B Bebe
> Bag: LV Mono Speedy 25
> Shoes: CL Nude Glitter Ron Ron



That is amazing!!! You look phenomenal too!!


----------



## 05_sincere

Looking Good Ladies


----------



## megt10

Doglover1610 said:


> Meeting Brian McKnight after his concert
> 
> Top and skinnies: 2B Bebe
> Bag: LV Mono Speedy 25
> Shoes: CL Nude Glitter Ron Ron


 Super cute.


----------



## wannaprada

Shoezz said:
			
		

> Lookin very business chic. Though, say you're not at work in the midst of the storm...



Thanks shoezz! I was at work that Monday and ended up leaving early because the weather was getting so bad. 




			
				Doglover1610 said:
			
		

> Meeting Brian McKnight after his concert
> 
> Top and skinnies: 2B Bebe
> Bag: LV Mono Speedy 25
> Shoes: CL Nude Glitter Ron Ron



Very cute!

Back in the office, wearing my Glittered Filo which Msr. Louboutin signed, with a Jcrew dress. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## 4Elegance

Doglover1610 said:
			
		

> Meeting Brian McKnight after his concert
> 
> Top and skinnies: 2B Bebe
> Bag: LV Mono Speedy 25
> Shoes: CL Nude Glitter Ron Ron



Love the shoes and Brian . Great pic


----------



## poppyseed

wannaprada said:


> Thanks shoezz! I was at work that Monday and ended up leaving early because the weather was getting so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> Back in the office, wearing my Glittered Filo which Msr. Louboutin signed, with a Jcrew dress. Have a great day everyone!


 
Your necklace is to die for! And loving the dress too, looks cosy


----------



## wannaprada

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Your necklace is to die for! And loving the dress too, looks cosy



Thanks poppyseed! The dress is very comfortable!


----------



## GCGDanielle

wannaprada said:


> Bill Blass jacket, French connection skirt with my dark red Bianca's.



I LOVE THIS LOOK!  You always blend sophisticated and sassy so perfectly.


----------



## Louboufan

wannaprada said:


> Bill Blass jacket, French connection skirt with my dark red Bianca's.



I love this outfit.


----------



## Doglover1610

Thank you for your kind comments!

Brian says thanks too


----------



## wannaprada

GCGDanielle said:
			
		

> I LOVE THIS LOOK!  You always blend sophisticated and sassy so perfectly.






			
				Louboufan said:
			
		

> I love this outfit.



Why thank you ladies! Too sweet!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Doglover1610 said:


> Meeting Brian McKnight after his concert
> 
> Top and skinnies: 2B Bebe
> Bag: LV Mono Speedy 25
> Shoes: CL Nude Glitter Ron Ron



Cute outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Thanks shoezz! I was at work that Monday and ended up leaving early because the weather was getting so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> Back in the office, wearing my Glittered Filo which Msr. Louboutin signed, with a Jcrew dress. Have a great day everyone!



I love your outfit! I'm jealous of the shoes you have in the background!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Thanks shoezz! I was at work that Monday and ended up leaving early because the weather was getting so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> Back in the office, wearing my Glittered Filo which Msr. Louboutin signed, with a Jcrew dress. Have a great day everyone!



Love your style Wanna.. The shoes are a great choice with the dress.


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love your outfit! I'm jealous of the shoes you have in the background!



Lol! Thanks Lavender! The sad part is not all the shoes are pictured! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Love your style Wanna.. The shoes are a great choice with the dress.



Thanks Megt! I love YOUR style!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Lol! Thanks Lavender! The sad part is not all the shoes are pictured!
> 
> Thanks Megt! I love YOUR style!



Wanna, that's not sad at all!!! That's amazing-ness! (And, I always love your outfits too!!)


----------



## jeNYC

Hi everyone, I wore my Nude patent Decollete to a wedding in DR


----------



## Nolia

jeNYC said:


> Hi everyone, I wore my Nude patent Decollete to a wedding in DR


----------



## Christchrist

jeNYC said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I wore my Nude patent Decollete to a wedding in DR



You look fab! You go gurl


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

jeNYC said:


> Hi everyone, I wore my Nude patent Decollete to a wedding in DR



You look gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jeNYC said:


> Hi everyone, I wore my Nude patent Decollete to a wedding in DR



I love your green dress!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

jeNYC said:


> Hi everyone, I wore my Nude patent Decollete to a wedding in DR


 
I don't know why, but the photo of you from the back makes you look all mysterious and exotic, love it!


----------



## d00rvm

jeNYC said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I wore my Nude patent Decollete to a wedding in DR



You look great!!
Love your dress


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Wanna, that's not sad at all!!! That's amazing-ness! (And, I always love your outfits too!!)



Lol! Thanks mrl!




			
				jeNYC said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I wore my Nude patent Decollete to a wedding in DR



Very pretty!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

jeNYC said:


> Hi everyone, I wore my Nude patent Decollete to a wedding in DR



Wow you look great!

Love the colour of the dress and the Decolletes are beautiful


----------



## martinaa

jeNYC said:


> Hi everyone, I wore my Nude patent Decollete to a wedding in DR


 
You look amazing!


----------



## fumi

jeNYC said:


> Hi everyone, I wore my Nude patent Decollete to a wedding in DR



Very cute dress!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Lol! Thanks Lavender! The sad part is not all the shoes are pictured!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Megt! I love YOUR style!


 Aww, thank you Wanna.


jeNYC said:


> Hi everyone, I wore my Nude patent Decollete to a wedding in DR


 Gorgeous look. The shoes are the perfect choice for the dress which is so pretty.


----------



## Nadin22

jeNYC said:


> Hi everyone, I wore my Nude patent Decollete to a wedding in DR



So beautiful


----------



## legaldiva

Ark & Co brown herringbone waterfall blazer
Zara skinny khakis
Turtle patent Décolleté
Vintage necklace & kors oversize watch


----------



## mrl1005

legaldiva said:
			
		

> Ark & Co brown herringbone waterfall blazer
> Zara skinny khakis
> Turtle patent Décolleté
> Vintage necklace & kors oversize watch



Love your outfit legal!!!


----------



## megt10

I am wearing my pink patent Yolanda 100 to shul tonight. The dress is D&G and the bag is Valentino Rockstud.


----------



## honeybunch

megt10 said:


> I am wearing my pink patent Yolanda 100 to shul tonight. The dress is D&G and the bag is Valentino Rockstud.



Wow!  I love the colour of your Yolandas! They complement your outfit perfectly.


----------



## megt10

legaldiva said:


> Ark & Co brown herringbone waterfall blazer
> Zara skinny khakis
> Turtle patent Décolleté
> Vintage necklace & kors oversize watch


 Love the look Legal. The blazer is so cool.


----------



## megt10

honeybunch said:


> Wow! I love the colour of your Yolandas! They complement your outfit perfectly.


 Thank you so much honeybunch. They are shoes I wasn't sure I would wear often but they are such a nice pop of color and go with so much more than I ever imagined.


----------



## GrRoxy

megt10 said:


> I am wearing my pink patent Yolanda 100 to shul tonight. The dress is D&G and the bag is Valentino Rockstud.



These are pretty! You look great


----------



## stilly

jeNYC said:


> Hi everyone, I wore my Nude patent Decollete to a wedding in DR


 
Love the outfit *jeNYC*!!!
Just fabulous!!!


----------



## skislope15

jeNYC said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I wore my Nude patent Decollete to a wedding in DR



Live the color of your dress!


----------



## wannaprada

legaldiva said:
			
		

> Ark & Co brown herringbone waterfall blazer
> Zara skinny khakis
> Turtle patent Décolleté
> Vintage necklace & kors oversize watch



Love that blazer!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> I am wearing my pink patent Yolanda 100 to shul tonight. The dress is D&G and the bag is Valentino Rockstud.



I really like that dress Megt!

Today was casual Friday so I decided to debut my new navy blue Bianca's. worn with a blazer (not sure who makes it), Barneys top and Citizens jeans. Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## texas87

wannaprada said:


> Love that blazer!
> 
> Today was casual Friday so I decided to debut my new navy blue Bianca's. worn with a blazer (not sure who makes it), Barneys top and Citizens jeans. Have a good weekend everyone!



you look great wanna!


----------



## wannaprada

Forgot to post this. It is from yesterday. Jcrew top, Ann Taylor skirt, black Filo.


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> I am wearing my pink patent Yolanda 100 to shul tonight. The dress is D&G and the bag is Valentino Rockstud.



Great outfit  Your purse is so cute!


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Forgot to post this. It is from yesterday. Jcrew top, Ann Taylor skirt, black Filo.



I just love the polka dots and how shiny your necklace looks!


----------



## fumi

legaldiva said:


> Ark & Co brown herringbone waterfall blazer
> Zara skinny khakis
> Turtle patent Décolleté
> Vintage necklace & kors oversize watch



Very cozy looking outfit!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

wannaprada said:


> Today was casual Friday so I decided to debut my new navy blue Bianca's. worn with a blazer (not sure who makes it), Barneys top and Citizens jeans. Have a good weekend everyone!



I love this outfit wanna! It's simple, chic and very sophisticated...those biancas are gorgy. Super comfy too?


----------



## CloudyDayz198

megt10 said:


> I am wearing my pink patent Yolanda 100 to shul tonight. The dress is D&G and the bag is Valentino Rockstud.



Beautiful Meg! Pink is a really, really good color on you.  And that rockstud....I LOVE it.  I want a pair of those flats in the worst way.


----------



## wannaprada

texas87 said:
			
		

> you look great wanna!



Thanks Texas!




			
				fumi said:
			
		

> I just love the polka dots and how shiny your necklace looks!



Thanks Fumi! The necklace is also Jcrew.




			
				jess10141 said:
			
		

> I love this outfit wanna! It's simple, chic and very sophisticated...those biancas are gorgy. Super comfy too?



Thanks Jess! These are my second pair of Bianca's and overall I do find them comfortable. These, however, are a half size too big, so I had to pad to stop the heel slippage, but yes, they are comfy!


----------



## megt10

GrRoxy said:


> These are pretty! You look great





wannaprada said:


> Love that blazer!
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that dress Megt!
> 
> Today was casual Friday so I decided to debut my new navy blue Bianca's. worn with a blazer (not sure who makes it), Barneys top and Citizens jeans. Have a good weekend everyone!





wannaprada said:


> Forgot to post this. It is from yesterday. Jcrew top, Ann Taylor skirt, black Filo.





fumi said:


> Great outfit  Your purse is so cute!





jess10141 said:


> Beautiful Meg! Pink is a really, really good color on you.  And that rockstud....I LOVE it.  I want a pair of those flats in the worst way.


Thank you so much ladies for your kind words.
Wanna, you never fail to inspire me. Love both your looks. Your new shoes look great on you.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Love that blazer!
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that dress Megt!
> 
> Today was casual Friday so I decided to debut my new navy blue Bianca's. worn with a blazer (not sure who makes it), Barneys top and Citizens jeans. Have a good weekend everyone!



I love the casual look!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

legaldiva said:


> Ark & Co brown herringbone waterfall blazer
> Zara skinny khakis
> Turtle patent Décolleté
> Vintage necklace & kors oversize watch



Cute outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> I am wearing my pink patent Yolanda 100 to shul tonight. The dress is D&G and the bag is Valentino Rockstud.



I love the colors of the dress! Very hot!


----------



## martinaa

wannaprada said:


> Love that blazer!
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that dress Megt!
> 
> Today was casual Friday so I decided to debut my new navy blue Bianca's. worn with a blazer (not sure who makes it), Barneys top and Citizens jeans. Have a good weekend everyone!



I love that casual outfit! You look great!


----------



## d00rvm

Was heading to a birthdayparty last night!

Wore my Givenchy t-shirt dress, with skulls and spiked lining and my CL spiked sneakers!


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Was heading to a birthdayparty last night!
> 
> Wore my Givenchy t-shirt dress, with skulls and spiked lining and my CL spiked sneakers!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1933796


 Such a cute look.


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the colors of the dress! Very hot!


 Thanks so much Lavender.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

wannaprada said:


> Today was casual Friday so I decided to debut my new navy blue Bianca's. worn with a blazer (not sure who makes it), Barneys top and Citizens jeans. Have a good weekend everyone!



LOVE those navy Biancas.  I also really love the blazer 



megt10 said:


> I am wearing my pink patent Yolanda 100 to shul tonight. The dress is D&G and the bag is Valentino Rockstud.



You had me at pink 

But I freaking LOVE that dress lady, you have such great taste


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Went guitar shopping today and then an early Christmas lunch







Bardot top, Nudie jeans, tiger patent Decollete, Marc by Marc Jacobs Dr Q Groovee


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> LOVE those navy Biancas. I also really love the blazer
> 
> 
> 
> You had me at pink
> 
> But I freaking LOVE that dress lady, you have such great taste


 Lol, thank you so much Hermosa.


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Went guitar shopping today and then an early Christmas lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bardot top, Nudie jeans, tiger patent Decollete, Marc by Marc Jacobs Dr Q Groovee


 You look adorable. Love the shoes with your outfit.


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> Such a cute look.



Thanks Meg!!!


----------



## d00rvm

Off to a lovely high tea with my girlfiends!

Wearing: Celine motorcycle jacket, YSL tshirt, Dolce & Gabbana skinny jeans, my CL Bianca's and my latest fashion item:
Chanel Classic Flap Jumbo which was a pre owned bag (from 2011 but in very very goooood condition) and just 1 hour ago bought from a seller from designervintage.com!
Yeaaaaaah it was a great deal considering the bag is sold out everywhere!


----------



## Louboufan

d00rvm said:


> Off to a lovely high tea with my girlfiends!
> 
> Wearing: Celine motorcycle jacket, YSL tshirt, Dolce & Gabbana skinny jeans, my CL Bianca's and my latest fashion item:
> Chanel Classic Flap Jumbo which was a pre owned bag (from 2011 but in very very goooood condition) and just 1 hour ago bought from a seller from designervintage.com!
> Yeaaaaaah it was a great deal considering the bag is sold out everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1933896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1933897



Gorgeous as always!


----------



## Felicious

Going to a b-day party, wearing my Maggies



and a quick car snapshot, love this purse for the maggies, as it matche the fur and tip.


----------



## fumi

Felicious said:


> Going to a b-day party, wearing my Maggies
> View attachment 1933923
> 
> 
> and a quick car snapshot, love this purse for the maggies, as it matche the fur and tip.
> View attachment 1933924



The Maggies look fantastic on you!


----------



## fumi

hermosa_vogue said:


> Went guitar shopping today and then an early Christmas lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bardot top, Nudie jeans, tiger patent Decollete, Marc by Marc Jacobs Dr Q Groovee



You look very nice!


----------



## gymangel812

Felicious said:


> Going to a b-day party, wearing my Maggies
> View attachment 1933923
> 
> 
> and a quick car snapshot, love this purse for the maggies, as it matche the fur and tip.
> View attachment 1933924



Love the whole outfit!! Where did you get/who makes the jeans and top?


----------



## Felicious

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> Love the whole outfit!! Where did you get/who makes the jeans and top?



Thank you! The jeans are from asos.com I believe, but about a year old, Got the shirt from Nelly.com It's from the brand Nowhere.


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

d00rvm said:


> Off to a lovely high tea with my girlfiends!
> 
> Wearing: Celine motorcycle jacket, YSL tshirt, Dolce & Gabbana skinny jeans, my CL Bianca's and my latest fashion item:
> Chanel Classic Flap Jumbo which was a pre owned bag (from 2011 but in very very goooood condition) and just 1 hour ago bought from a seller from designervintage.com!
> Yeaaaaaah it was a great deal considering the bag is sold out everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1933896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1933897


you look great!!!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much ladies for your kind words.
> Wanna, you never fail to inspire me. Love both your looks. Your new shoes look great on you.







			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the casual look!






			
				martinaa said:
			
		

> I love that casual outfit! You look great!



Thank you ladies!




			
				d00rvm said:
			
		

> Was heading to a birthdayparty last night!
> 
> Wore my Givenchy t-shirt dress, with skulls and spiked lining and my CL spiked sneakers!



Too cute!




			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> LOVE those navy Biancas.  I also really love the blazer
> 
> You had me at pink
> 
> But I freaking LOVE that dress lady, you have such great taste



Thanks Hermosa!




			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Went guitar shopping today and then an early Christmas lunch
> 
> Bardot top, Nudie jeans, tiger patent Decollete, Marc by Marc Jacobs Dr Q Groovee



You look great!




			
				d00rvm said:
			
		

> Off to a lovely high tea with my girlfiends!
> 
> Wearing: Celine motorcycle jacket, YSL tshirt, Dolce & Gabbana skinny jeans, my CL Bianca's and my latest fashion item:
> Chanel Classic Flap Jumbo which was a pre owned bag (from 2011 but in very very goooood condition) and just 1 hour ago bought from a seller from designervintage.com!
> Yeaaaaaah it was a great deal considering the bag is sold out everywhere!



You look hot!! 




			
				Felicious said:
			
		

> Going to a b-day party, wearing my Maggies
> 
> and a quick car snapshot, love this purse for the maggies, as it matche the fur and tip.



What a lovely outfit and I absolutely love that mirror!


----------



## d00rvm

Louboufan said:
			
		

> Gorgeous as always!



Thanksssss


----------



## d00rvm

Dr. Louboutin said:
			
		

> you look great!!!



Thank you Dr.


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Off to a lovely high tea with my girlfiends!
> 
> Wearing: Celine motorcycle jacket, YSL tshirt, Dolce & Gabbana skinny jeans, my CL Bianca's and my latest fashion item:
> Chanel Classic Flap Jumbo which was a pre owned bag (from 2011 but in very very goooood condition) and just 1 hour ago bought from a seller from designervintage.com!
> Yeaaaaaah it was a great deal considering the bag is sold out everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1933896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1933897


 You look totally gorgeous. Your bag is fantastic. I am so happy that you were able to get such a great piece.


----------



## megt10

Felicious said:


> Going to a b-day party, wearing my Maggies
> View attachment 1933923
> 
> 
> and a quick car snapshot, love this purse for the maggies, as it matche the fur and tip.
> View attachment 1933924


 Gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Ladies I am heading out to dinner and the theatre. I am wearing my Citoyenne 100 Peacock/Violet. The dress is Adrianna Papell the shrug is Vince Camuto the belt is Hermes CDC and the bag is Valentino again. Also bringing my black moto in case it is really cold.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

After dinner walking by CL boutique and drooling


----------



## mrl1005

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> After dinner walking by CL boutique and drooling



Love the red sole!! Such a cute pic! You look phenomenal!


----------



## Doglover1610

megt10 said:


> Ladies I am heading out to dinner and the theatre. I am wearing my Citoyenne 100 Peacock/Violet. The dress is Adrianna Papell the shrug is Vince Camuto the belt is Hermes CDC and the bag is Valentino again. Also bringing my black moto in case it is really cold.



Dispatcher: 911
Me: I'd like to report a lady on fire!

HOT!


----------



## megt10

LVobsessedNYC said:


> After dinner walking by CL boutique and drooling


That is such a great pic.


Doglover1610 said:


> Dispatcher: 911
> Me: I'd like to report a lady on fire!
> 
> HOT!



Lol, you are too kind. Thank you.


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> You look totally gorgeous. Your bag is fantastic. I am so happy that you were able to get such a great piece.



Thanks meg!
You look hot tooooo!
How was your dinner?


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Thanks meg!
> You look hot tooooo!
> How was your dinner?


Thank you D. Dinner was great, we had a wonderful time.


----------



## evanescent

LVobsessedNYC said:


> After dinner walking by CL boutique and drooling



Cute pic!



megt10 said:


> Ladies I am heading out to dinner and the theatre. I am wearing my Citoyenne 100 Peacock/Violet. The dress is Adrianna Papell the shrug is Vince Camuto the belt is Hermes CDC and the bag is Valentino again. Also bringing my black moto in case it is really cold.



Impeccable as always meg!



d00rvm said:


> Off to a lovely high tea with my girlfiends!
> 
> Wearing: Celine motorcycle jacket, YSL tshirt, Dolce & Gabbana skinny jeans, my CL Bianca's and my latest fashion item:
> Chanel Classic Flap Jumbo which was a pre owned bag (from 2011 but in very very goooood condition) and just 1 hour ago bought from a seller from designervintage.com!
> Yeaaaaaah it was a great deal considering the bag is sold out everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1933896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1933897



Love the outfit! Congrats on the new Chanel too 



hermosa_vogue said:


> Went guitar shopping today and then an early Christmas lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bardot top, Nudie jeans, tiger patent Decollete, Marc by Marc Jacobs Dr Q Groovee



Aw the Decolletes look great on you! Cute outfit too 



d00rvm said:


> Was heading to a birthdayparty last night!
> 
> Wore my Givenchy t-shirt dress, with skulls and spiked lining and my CL spiked sneakers!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1933796



Loveeee how you wore the sneakers with a dress! Certainly gives me more ideas! 



wannaprada said:


> Forgot to post this. It is from yesterday. Jcrew top, Ann Taylor skirt, black Filo.



Gorgeous, wanna!



jeNYC said:


> Hi everyone, I wore my Nude patent Decollete to a wedding in DR



Beautiful!



Felicious said:


> Going to a b-day party, wearing my Maggies
> View attachment 1933923
> 
> 
> and a quick car snapshot, love this purse for the maggies, as it matche the fur and tip.
> View attachment 1933924



Fab outfit


----------



## d00rvm

evanescent said:
			
		

> Love the outfit! Congrats on the new Chanel too
> 
> Aw the Decolletes look great on you! Cute outfit too
> 
> Loveeee how you wore the sneakers with a dress! Certainly gives me more ideas!



Thanks Evanescent! That is sweet of you


----------



## GrRoxy

megt10 said:


> Ladies I am heading out to dinner and the theatre. I am wearing my Citoyenne 100 Peacock/Violet. The dress is Adrianna Papell the shrug is Vince Camuto the belt is Hermes CDC and the bag is Valentino again. Also bringing my black moto in case it is really cold.



Love your shoes, dress, belt... You look fab!


----------



## kham

megt10 said:


> Ladies I am heading out to dinner and the theatre. I am wearing my Citoyenne 100 Peacock/Violet. The dress is Adrianna Papell the shrug is Vince Camuto the belt is Hermes CDC and the bag is Valentino again. Also bringing my black moto in case it is really cold.



I love this Meg!!! You look fab!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Passing time without electricity. Christmas shopping and picking up some things around the mall. Wearing my skinny 7 jeans, express over-sized sweater, AE shirt, and my Gryphon trench (lovely Outnet purchase for a steal) and paired with my pink watersnake VPs.


----------



## Louboufan

Felicious said:


> Going to a b-day party, wearing my Maggies
> View attachment 1933923
> 
> 
> and a quick car snapshot, love this purse for the maggies, as it matche the fur and tip.
> View attachment 1933924



Gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

d00rvm said:


> Off to a lovely high tea with my girlfiends!
> 
> Wearing: Celine motorcycle jacket, YSL tshirt, Dolce & Gabbana skinny jeans, my CL Bianca's and my latest fashion item:
> Chanel Classic Flap Jumbo which was a pre owned bag (from 2011 but in very very goooood condition) and just 1 hour ago bought from a seller from designervintage.com!
> Yeaaaaaah it was a great deal considering the bag is sold out everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1933896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1933897


I love your outfit especially the jacket!!


----------



## d00rvm

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love your outfit especially the jacket!!



Thanks Lavender! It's been my favorite jacket since I got it
It goes with everything!


----------



## megt10

GrRoxy said:


> Love your shoes, dress, belt... You look fab!


 Thanks Roxy!


kham said:


> I love this Meg!!! You look fab!!!


 Thank you so much Kham.


mrl1005 said:


> Passing time without electricity. Christmas shopping and picking up some things around the mall. Wearing my skinny 7 jeans, express over-sized sweater, AE shirt, and my Gryphon trench (lovely Outnet purchase for a steal) and paired with my pink watersnake VPs.


 You look great. I hope you get electricity soon.


evanescent said:


> Cute pic!
> 
> 
> 
> Impeccable as always meg!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfit! Congrats on the new Chanel too
> 
> 
> 
> Aw the Decolletes look great on you! Cute outfit too
> 
> 
> 
> Loveeee how you wore the sneakers with a dress! Certainly gives me more ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, wanna!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Fab outfit


 Thank you so much Evanescent.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

megt10 said:


> Ladies I am heading out to dinner and the theatre. I am wearing my Citoyenne 100 Peacock/Violet. The dress is Adrianna Papell the shrug is Vince Camuto the belt is Hermes CDC and the bag is Valentino again. Also bringing my black moto in case it is really cold.



you look absolutely amazing!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

wannaprada said:


> Forgot to post this. It is from yesterday. Jcrew top, Ann Taylor skirt, black Filo.



what a classic look, reminds me of audrey hepburn or coco chanel : D loving it


----------



## LouboutinHottie

mrl1005 said:


> Passing time without electricity. Christmas shopping and picking up some things around the mall. Wearing my skinny 7 jeans, express over-sized sweater, AE shirt, and my Gryphon trench (lovely Outnet purchase for a steal) and paired with my pink watersnake VPs.



you look great! i seriously love those jeans.


----------



## megt10

LouboutinHottie said:


> you look absolutely amazing!


Thank you LouboutinHottie, you are very kind.


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Ladies I am heading out to dinner and the theatre. I am wearing my Citoyenne 100 Peacock/Violet. The dress is Adrianna Papell the shrug is Vince Camuto the belt is Hermes CDC and the bag is Valentino again. Also bringing my black moto in case it is really cold.


 
GOR-GE-OUS girl! Congratulations! 

B


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks Roxy!
> 
> Thank you so much Kham.
> 
> You look great. I hope you get electricity soon.
> 
> Thank you so much Evanescent.



Thanks meg! Me too!!! 




			
				LouboutinHottie said:
			
		

> you look great! i seriously love those jeans.



Thanks!!


----------



## megt10

Brazucaa said:


> GOR-GE-OUS girl! Congratulations!
> 
> B


 Thanks so much B.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Felicious said:
			
		

> Going to a b-day party, wearing my Maggies
> 
> and a quick car snapshot, love this purse for the maggies, as it matche the fur and tip.



First off you look STUNNING- I love your style!! Second off, IM OBSESSED WITH TOUR DECOR! Love it!!!!


----------



## mularice

Wore my Fred flats in black glitter. Casual out and about outfit. Very boring colours so the glitter made it a bit more interesting.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mularice said:


> Wore my Fred flats in black glitter. Casual out and about outfit. Very boring colours so the glitter made it a bit more interesting.



Cute!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:


> Ladies I am heading out to dinner and the theatre. I am wearing my Citoyenne 100 Peacock/Violet. The dress is Adrianna Papell the shrug is Vince Camuto the belt is Hermes CDC and the bag is Valentino again. Also bringing my black moto in case it is really cold.


 
You look absolutely stunning!!


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> Wore my Fred flats in black glitter. Casual out and about outfit. Very boring colours so the glitter made it a bit more interesting.


 This outfit is so cute. I love it.


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> You look absolutely stunning!!


 Thank you so much.


----------



## fashionista89

So..I recently did a photoshoot for fun..
I did a 'shoe bath' one which was so much fun (see my thread in my signature if you want to see those shots!) featuring some of my CLs..

Here are some shots i did with my Red Satin Armadillos and Watersnake Hardwick VPs..


----------



## Perfect Day

fashionista89 said:
			
		

> So..I recently did a photoshoot for fun..
> I did a 'shoe bath' one which was so much fun (see my thread in my signature if you want to see those shots!) featuring some of my CLs..
> 
> Here are some shots i did with my Red Satin Armadillos and Watersnake Hardwick VPs..



The watersnake ones I love! You look stunning by the way.


----------



## megt10

fashionista89 said:


> So..I recently did a photoshoot for fun..
> I did a 'shoe bath' one which was so much fun (see my thread in my signature if you want to see those shots!) featuring some of my CLs..
> 
> Here are some shots i did with my Red Satin Armadillos and Watersnake Hardwick VPs..


 These are gorgeous pics Fashionista.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:


> Ladies I am heading out to dinner and the theatre. I am wearing my Citoyenne 100 Peacock/Violet. The dress is Adrianna Papell the shrug is Vince Camuto the belt is Hermes CDC and the bag is Valentino again. Also bringing my black moto in case it is really cold.


 
Another perfect outfit!  I absolutely love that dress and the Hermes belt goes perfectly with it!



LVobsessedNYC said:


> After dinner walking by CL boutique and drooling


 
What a great action shot!



evanescent said:


> Cute pic!
> 
> 
> 
> Impeccable as always meg!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfit! Congrats on the new Chanel too
> 
> 
> 
> Aw the Decolletes look great on you! Cute outfit too
> 
> 
> 
> Loveeee how you wore the sneakers with a dress! Certainly gives me more ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, wanna!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Fab outfit


 
Thanks Evanescent



mrl1005 said:


> Passing time without electricity. Christmas shopping and picking up some things around the mall. Wearing my skinny 7 jeans, express over-sized sweater, AE shirt, and my Gryphon trench (lovely Outnet purchase for a steal) and paired with my pink watersnake VPs.


 
Love the shopping outfit!



LouboutinHottie said:


> what a classic look, reminds me of audrey hepburn or coco chanel : D loving it


 
Why thank you LouboutinHottie!  



mularice said:


> Wore my Fred flats in black glitter. Casual out and about outfit. Very boring colours so the glitter made it a bit more interesting.


 
You did a great job styling these shoes!  Cute outfit!



fashionista89 said:


> So..I recently did a photoshoot for fun..
> I did a 'shoe bath' one which was so much fun (see my thread in my signature if you want to see those shots!) featuring some of my CLs..
> 
> Here are some shots i did with my Red Satin Armadillos and Watersnake Hardwick VPs..


 
Beautiful!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:


> Another perfect outfit! I absolutely love that dress and the Hermes belt goes perfectly with it!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great action shot!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Evanescent
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shopping outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you LouboutinHottie!
> 
> 
> 
> You did a great job styling these shoes! Cute outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!


 
thanks wanna!!


----------



## martinaa

fashionista89 said:


> So..I recently did a photoshoot for fun..
> I did a 'shoe bath' one which was so much fun (see my thread in my signature if you want to see those shots!) featuring some of my CLs..
> 
> Here are some shots i did with my Red Satin Armadillos and Watersnake Hardwick VPs..



Great pics! You lopk so good! I love the second picture!


----------



## wannaprada

I think I've posted a pic of this dress before, I cant recall, but never with my nude piggies.  The dress is Ann Taylor, belt is Jcrew.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here are my trusty black decollettes


----------



## mularice

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I think I've posted a pic of this dress before, I cant recall, but never with my nude piggies.  The dress is Ann Taylor, belt is Jcrew.



Beautiful! Love the colour of your dress!


----------



## mularice

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Here are my trusty black decollettes



Omg you wear those decollettes so well! I don't look anywhere near as comfortable in them as you. And the second picture is just stunning!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> I think I've posted a pic of this dress before, I cant recall, but never with my nude piggies.  The dress is Ann Taylor, belt is Jcrew.


 You look beautiful as usual wanna!


----------



## beagly911

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are my trusty black decollettes


 Gorgeous justpeachy!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I think I've posted a pic of this dress before, I cant recall, but never with my nude piggies.  The dress is Ann Taylor, belt is Jcrew.



I love that shade of green on your skintone! It looks fabulous. Matches perfectly with your nude piggies


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> I think I've posted a pic of this dress before, I cant recall, but never with my nude piggies.  The dress is Ann Taylor, belt is Jcrew.



Love the color combo!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Another perfect outfit! I absolutely love that dress and the Hermes belt goes perfectly with it!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great action shot!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Evanescent
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shopping outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you LouboutinHottie!
> 
> 
> 
> You did a great job styling these shoes! Cute outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!


 Thank you so much Wanna.


wannaprada said:


> I think I've posted a pic of this dress before, I cant recall, but never with my nude piggies.  The dress is Ann Taylor, belt is Jcrew.


 I love this dress on you it is such a pretty color. You look fantastic as always.


justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are my trusty black decollettes


 Love your pics. Your haircut really shows off your pretty face.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Melbourne Cup day in Aus.
In my "work-appropriate" colourful outfit

Asos red dress
Hyper Price - black with red tips


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Melbourne Cup day in Aus.
> In my "work-appropriate" colourful outfit
> 
> Asos red dress
> Hyper Price - black with red tips


 Totally gorgeous. I love that dress on you and the color is just beautiful


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Ladies I am heading out to dinner and the theatre. I am wearing my Citoyenne 100 Peacock/Violet. The dress is Adrianna Papell the shrug is Vince Camuto the belt is Hermes CDC and the bag is Valentino again. Also bringing my black moto in case it is really cold.



STUNNING!!!! The color of your dress is beautiful Meg & you look smashing in it. Oh and your Valentino Rockstud bag is fab---I want one of those someday.



LVobsessedNYC said:


> After dinner walking by CL boutique and drooling



LOVE love love this pic!!



mrl1005 said:


> Passing time without electricity. Christmas shopping and picking up some things around the mall. Wearing my skinny 7 jeans, express over-sized sweater, AE shirt, and my Gryphon trench (lovely Outnet purchase for a steal) and paired with my pink watersnake VPs.



Shoe twins on the pink watersnake VP's!  Love them. Also love your trench!



fashionista89 said:


> So..I recently did a photoshoot for fun..
> I did a 'shoe bath' one which was so much fun (see my thread in my signature if you want to see those shots!) featuring some of my CLs..
> 
> Here are some shots i did with my Red Satin Armadillos and Watersnake Hardwick VPs..



Wow, you look beautiful!! I love how the red armadillos pop in the pic!!



wannaprada said:


> I think I've posted a pic of this dress before, I cant recall, but never with my nude piggies.  The dress is Ann Taylor, belt is Jcrew.



Love your dress Wanna---one of my favorite colors is green. Can't have to many green dresses!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are my trusty black decollettes



Absolutely stunning photos! Love your pics! Is that an Amrita Singh bib necklace?? I love her & have several pieces of jewelry.



hermosa_vogue said:


> Melbourne Cup day in Aus.
> In my "work-appropriate" colourful outfit
> 
> Asos red dress
> Hyper Price - black with red tips



Hermosa---you look gorgeous in that red dress---love the HP with them, great combo especially with the toe being red!


----------



## dbeth

Went out to dinner with my hubby over the weekend & wore my Hot Pink patent Pigalle Platos! Love these! The color is hard to capture though. I'll post some 'action' pics in the action thread, the color is more true than this one.

Dress is T.L.H. by Hype


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

dbeth said:
			
		

> Went out to dinner with my hubby over the weekend & wore my Hot Pink patent Pigalle Platos! Love these! The color is hard to capture though. I'll post some 'action' pics in the action thread, the color is more true than this one.
> 
> Dress is T.L.H. by Hype



Beautiful!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

dbeth said:
			
		

> Absolutely stunning photos! Love your pics! Is that an Amrita Singh bib necklace?? I love her & have several pieces of jewelry.



Thanks so much dbeth  yes, it's the reversible bib necklace-the other side is black. I've been wearing this necklace so much lately!


----------



## mrsMP

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Here are my trusty black decollettes



Love your style! You always look so elegant and sophisticated


----------



## mrsMP

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I think I've posted a pic of this dress before, I cant recall, but never with my nude piggies.  The dress is Ann Taylor, belt is Jcrew.



Love the dress!


----------



## dbeth

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you LV!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are my trusty black decollettes



I love your outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Melbourne Cup day in Aus.
> In my "work-appropriate" colourful outfit
> 
> Asos red dress
> Hyper Price - black with red tips



Very nice!


----------



## bougainvillier

dbeth said:
			
		

> Went out to dinner with my hubby over the weekend & wore my Hot Pink patent Pigalle Platos! Love these! The color is hard to capture though. I'll post some 'action' pics in the action thread, the color is more true than this one.
> 
> Dress is T.L.H. by Hype



You are darn hot !!!!


----------



## martinaa

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my hubby over the weekend & wore my Hot Pink patent Pigalle Platos! Love these! The color is hard to capture though. I'll post some 'action' pics in the action thread, the color is more true than this one.
> 
> Dress is T.L.H. by Hype


 
I love the hot pink! You look so hot


----------



## martinaa

wannaprada said:


> I think I've posted a pic of this dress before, I cant recall, but never with my nude piggies.  The dress is Ann Taylor, belt is Jcrew.


 
You look very good! I love green and nude!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are my trusty black decollettes


 

You look amazing! Great pictures!


----------



## d00rvm

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I think I've posted a pic of this dress before, I cant recall, but never with my nude piggies.  The dress is Ann Taylor, belt is Jcrew.



You look great wanna! Love that green on you


----------



## 4Elegance

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I think I've posted a pic of this dress before, I cant recall, but never with my nude piggies.  The dress is Ann Taylor, belt is Jcrew.



You look great.  Love the color of the dress


----------



## 4Elegance

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Melbourne Cup day in Aus.
> In my "work-appropriate" colourful outfit
> 
> Asos red dress
> Hyper Price - black with red tips



You look great.  I miss Melbourne it's a great city.


----------



## evanescent

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my hubby over the weekend & wore my Hot Pink patent Pigalle Platos! Love these! The color is hard to capture though. I'll post some 'action' pics in the action thread, the color is more true than this one.
> 
> Dress is T.L.H. by Hype



HOTNESS! And I love those hot pink PPs!



hermosa_vogue said:


> Melbourne Cup day in Aus.
> In my "work-appropriate" colourful outfit
> 
> Asos red dress
> Hyper Price - black with red tips



You look gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> STUNNING!!!! The color of your dress is beautiful Meg & you look smashing in it. Oh and your Valentino Rockstud bag is fab---I want one of those someday.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE love love this pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoe twins on the pink watersnake VP's!  Love them. Also love your trench!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you look beautiful!! I love how the red armadillos pop in the pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your dress Wanna---one of my favorite colors is green. Can't have to many green dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely stunning photos! Love your pics! Is that an Amrita Singh bib necklace?? I love her & have several pieces of jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> Hermosa---you look gorgeous in that red dress---love the HP with them, great combo especially with the toe being red!


 Thanks Beth! I lucked out a few years ago and found the Valentino at Nordstrom on Black Friday for 600.00. They do go on sale just keep your eyes open.


dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my hubby over the weekend & wore my Hot Pink patent Pigalle Platos! Love these! The color is hard to capture though. I'll post some 'action' pics in the action thread, the color is more true than this one.
> 
> Dress is T.L.H. by Hype


 You look amazing. I love the shoes on you and you look so hot in that dress.


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:


> STUNNING!!!! The color of your dress is beautiful Meg & you look smashing in it. Oh and your Valentino Rockstud bag is fab---I want one of those someday.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE love love this pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoe twins on the pink watersnake VP's!  Love them. Also love your trench!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you look beautiful!! I love how the red armadillos pop in the pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your dress Wanna---one of my favorite colors is green. Can't have to many green dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely stunning photos! Love your pics! Is that an Amrita Singh bib necklace?? I love her & have several pieces of jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> Hermosa---you look gorgeous in that red dress---love the HP with them, great combo especially with the toe being red!


 
thanks dbeth! VPs are probably the most comfy CLs ever!! Trench was an Outnet purchase during their friends and family sale. ( sales)


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my hubby over the weekend & wore my Hot Pink patent Pigalle Platos! Love these! The color is hard to capture though. I'll post some 'action' pics in the action thread, the color is more true than this one.
> 
> Dress is T.L.H. by Hype



You look very cute!


----------



## legaldiva

Brown cable knit Calvin Klein sweater dress
Python Simples


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the color combo!


 


megt10 said:


> Thank you so much Wanna.
> 
> I love this dress on you it is such a pretty color. You look fantastic as always.
> 
> Love your pics. Your haircut really shows off your pretty face.


 
 Lavender and Megt10!



hermosa_vogue said:


> Melbourne Cup day in Aus.
> In my "work-appropriate" colourful outfit
> 
> Asos red dress
> Hyper Price - black with red tips


 
Very nice!



dbeth said:


> Love your dress Wanna---one of my favorite colors is green. Can't have to many green dresses!


 
Thanks dbeth!



dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my hubby over the weekend & wore my Hot Pink patent Pigalle Platos! Love these! The color is hard to capture though. I'll post some 'action' pics in the action thread, the color is more true than this one.
> 
> Dress is T.L.H. by Hype


 
Hot mama!



mrsMP said:


> Love the dress!


 


martinaa said:


> You look very good! I love green and nude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing! Great pictures!


 



d00rvm said:


> You look great wanna! Love that green on you


 


4Elegance said:


> You look great. Love the color of the dress


 
 MrsMP, Martinaa, d00rvm, and 4Elegance!



legaldiva said:


> Brown cable knit Calvin Klein sweater dress
> Python Simples


 
Very nice Legaldiva.


----------



## wannaprada

Today I'm wearing my navy Bianca's again, this time with a dress I got from Marshall's. If you're here in the US and you haven't done so already, MAKE SURE YOU VOTE!!


----------



## dbeth

bougainvillier said:


> You are darn hot !!!!



Thanks doll! 



martinaa said:


> I love the hot pink! You look so hot



Thank you martinaa! 



evanescent said:


> HOTNESS! And I love those hot pink PPs!
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous!



Thank you evanescent!!! 



megt10 said:


> Thanks Beth! I lucked out a few years ago and found the Valentino at Nordstrom on Black Friday for 600.00. They do go on sale just keep your eyes open.
> 
> You look amazing. I love the shoes on you and you look so hot in that dress.



Thanks dear meg! Wow, you got an amazing deal on that!



fumi said:


> You look very cute!



Thank you sweet fumi! 



legaldiva said:


> Brown cable knit Calvin Klein sweater dress
> Python Simples



LOVE the python simples---gorgeous legaldiva!



wannaprada said:


> Today I'm wearing my navy Bianca's again, this time with a dress I got from Marshall's. If you're here in the US and you haven't done so already, MAKE SURE YOU VOTE!!



Another winner wanna---the navy dress is so pretty, you look awesome!


----------



## Racheal9

wannaprada said:


> Today I'm wearing my navy Bianca's again, this time with a dress I got from Marshall's. If you're here in the US and you haven't done so already, MAKE SURE YOU VOTE!!



The Navy with red soles is so patriotic of you  it looks great!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Today I'm wearing my navy Bianca's again, this time with a dress I got from Marshall's. If you're here in the US and you haven't done so already, MAKE SURE YOU VOTE!!



Love those Bs


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Today I'm wearing my navy Bianca's again, this time with a dress I got from Marshall's. If you're here in the US and you haven't done so already, MAKE SURE YOU VOTE!!



You make everything look good!


----------



## brittany729

wannaprada said:


> Today I'm wearing my navy Bianca's again, this time with a dress I got from Marshall's. If you're here in the US and you haven't done so already, MAKE SURE YOU VOTE!!


Love your style!


----------



## stilly

legaldiva said:


> Brown cable knit Calvin Klein sweater dress
> Python Simples


 
Fabulous look *legaldiva*!!!


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my hubby over the weekend & wore my Hot Pink patent Pigalle Platos! Love these! The color is hard to capture though. I'll post some 'action' pics in the action thread, the color is more true than this one.
> 
> Dress is T.L.H. by Hype


 
Another amazing outfit!!!
So pretty!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> I think I've posted a pic of this dress before, I cant recall, but never with my nude piggies.  The dress is Ann Taylor, belt is Jcrew.


 
Love the piggies on you *wannaprada*!!!


----------



## wannaprada

dbeth said:
			
		

> Thanks doll!
> 
> Thank you martinaa!
> 
> Thank you evanescent!!!
> 
> Thanks dear meg! Wow, you got an amazing deal on that!
> 
> Thank you sweet fumi!
> 
> LOVE the python simples---gorgeous legaldiva!
> 
> Another winner wanna---the navy dress is so pretty, you look awesome!



Thanks Dbeth! That dress only cost me $20! 




			
				Racheal9 said:
			
		

> The Navy with red soles is so patriotic of you  it looks great!



That was exactly the look I was going for! Thanks Racheal9!




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Love those Bs



Thanks CC!




			
				fumi said:
			
		

> You make everything look good!



Why thanks sweetie!




			
				brittany729 said:
			
		

> Love your style!



Thanks so much Brittany!




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Love the piggies on you wannaprada!!!



Thanks Stilly! I see why you love the style so much! I can't wait to get more!


----------



## megt10

legaldiva said:


> Brown cable knit Calvin Klein sweater dress
> Python Simples



Love this look legaldiva. You look great.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Today I'm wearing my navy Bianca's again, this time with a dress I got from Marshall's. If you're here in the US and you haven't done so already, MAKE SURE YOU VOTE!!



Love the outfit wanna!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Love the outfit wanna!



Thanks Megt! I'm on a navy kick. Just purchased a special something in navy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Today I'm wearing my navy Bianca's again, this time with a dress I got from Marshall's. If you're here in the US and you haven't done so already, MAKE SURE YOU VOTE!!


Ooohhh look at those boxes =)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

legaldiva said:


> Brown cable knit Calvin Klein sweater dress
> Python Simples



Yum python =)


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Pigalle Plato 120 spike shoes for the first time. It was just a short outing a couple of errands and nails. The top is Just Cavalli, jeans Mother, bag Balenciaga Velo and jacket is Balenciaga two tone quilted.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Pigalle Plato 120 spike shoes for the first time. It was just a short outing a couple of errands and nails. The top is Just Cavalli, jeans Mother, bag Balenciaga Velo and jacket is Balenciaga two tone quilted.



Loving spikes on you! And your little pup admiring your fab outfit is adorable!


----------



## evanescent

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Pigalle Plato 120 spike shoes for the first time. It was just a short outing a couple of errands and nails. The top is Just Cavalli, jeans Mother, bag Balenciaga Velo and jacket is Balenciaga two tone quilted.



Love them on you meg! And awww!! Is that a Papillon?? S/he is such a cutie!!



wannaprada said:


> Today I'm wearing my navy Bianca's again, this time with a dress I got from Marshall's. If you're here in the US and you haven't done so already, MAKE SURE YOU VOTE!!



Fab outfit!


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Pigalle Plato 120 spike shoes for the first time. It was just a short outing a couple of errands and nails. The top is Just Cavalli, jeans Mother, bag Balenciaga Velo and jacket is Balenciaga two tone quilted.



You look so edgy!


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my hubby over the weekend & wore my Hot Pink patent Pigalle Platos! Love these! The color is hard to capture though. I'll post some 'action' pics in the action thread, the color is more true than this one.
> 
> Dress is T.L.H. by Hype



Your body is sick!  Did your husband have to beat off the men with a stick? 



wannaprada said:


> Today I'm wearing my navy Bianca's again, this time with a dress I got from Marshall's. If you're here in the US and you haven't done so already, MAKE SURE YOU VOTE!!



I love everything you wear, seriously.  



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Pigalle Plato 120 spike shoes for the first time. It was just a short outing a couple of errands and nails. The top is Just Cavalli, jeans Mother, bag Balenciaga Velo and jacket is Balenciaga two tone quilted.



The doggie is looking at you like, "Get it, Mama!"


----------



## megt10

jess10141 said:


> Loving spikes on you! And your little pup admiring your fab outfit is adorable!


 Thank you so much Jess.


evanescent said:


> Love them on you meg! And awww!! Is that a Papillon?? S/he is such a cutie!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fab outfit!


 Thanks Evanescent I am loving the shoes too and yes Nick is a Papillon. He is my baby.


fumi said:


> You look so edgy!


 Thanks Fumi.


Dukeprincess said:


> Your body is sick! Did your husband have to beat off the men with a stick?
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything you wear, seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> The doggie is looking at you like, "Get it, Mama!"


 I know right. Actually I think that Nick was thinking there is no way she is planning on walking me in those shoes .


l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I purchased a red Nicole Miller gown for my bf's company Christmas party and I was wondering which CLs I should wear with it. Here are a few pictures of the 'ensembles' that I am considering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am keeping it simple for the jewelry. I purchased these stunning earrings at the Chateau Versailles boutique when I was vacationing in France last July  For two of these options, I wouldn't wear any jewelry. I need your help ladies!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures I took of the dress, earrings and shoe options...I would really appreciate your opinions!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 1st option: CL Nude Satin Youpli 120mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd option:CL Meridian Blue Samira Strass 100mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd option: CL Black Satin Veneneuse 120mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th option:CL Special Order Viola Eel Declic 140mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5th option: CL Red Crocodile Very Prive 120mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6th option: MB Silver Sedaraby


 This is a beautiful dress and my choice would be the Black Satin Veneneuse followed by the MB Silver Sedaraby. Though since the dress is floor length I might opt for the pair that was the most comfortable since all the choices are great and you aren't likely to see much of the shoe anyway.


----------



## l.a_girl19

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much Jess.
> 
> Thanks Evanescent I am loving the shoes too and yes Nick is a Papillon. He is my baby.
> 
> Thanks Fumi.
> 
> I know right. Actually I think that Nick was thinking there is no way she is planning on walking me in those shoes .
> 
> This is a beautiful dress and my choice would be the Black Satin Veneneuse followed by the MB Silver Sedaraby. Though since the dress is floor length I might opt for the pair that was the most comfortable since all the choices are great and you aren't likely to see much of the shoe anyway.



Very true!!! Thank you


----------



## fumi

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I purchased a red Nicole Miller gown for my bf's company Christmas party and I was wondering which shoes I should wear with it. Here are a few pictures of the 'ensembles' that I am considering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am keeping it simple for the jewelry. I purchased these stunning earrings at the Chateau Versailles boutique when I was vacationing in France last July  For two of these options, I wouldn't wear any jewelry. I need your help ladies!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures I took of the dress, earrings and shoe options...I would really appreciate your opinions!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 1st option: CL Nude Satin Youpli 120mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd option:CL Meridian Blue Samira Strass 100mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd option: CL Black Satin Veneneuse 120mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th option:CL Special Order Viola Eel Declic 140mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5th option: CL Red Crocodile Very Prive 120mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6th option: MB Silver Sedaraby



I would definitely pick the Veneneuse or the Youpli. I love how the draping of the Youpli mimics the ruching and fabric of the dress.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I purchased a red Nicole Miller gown for my bf's company Christmas party and I was wondering which shoes I should wear with it. Here are a few pictures of the 'ensembles' that I am considering.





fumi said:


> I would definitely pick the Veneneuse or the Youpli. I love how the draping of the Youpli mimics the ruching and fabric of the dress.



Fumi, that's exactly what I was thinking too! I agree....I would personally pick the Youpli, though I agree with meg and my second choice would be the MB's.  Either way, you're going to look great!


----------



## l.a_girl19

fumi said:


> I would definitely pick the Veneneuse or the Youpli. I love how the draping of the Youpli mimics the ruching and fabric of the dress.



Yes, I agree. Initially, I thought wearing the Youplis with this dress but I am worried that maybe they might get damaged from the dress rubbing on them when I walk. I know that satin is delicate  I'll probably go with the Youpli...ill just try to be careful

Thank you!!!



jess10141 said:


> Fumi, that's exactly what I was thinking too! I agree....I would personally pick the Youpli, though I agree with meg and my second choice would be the MB's.  Either way, you're going to look great!



Awww thank you!!! I hope I can pull off the look lol I still haven't figured out how I will get my hair and makeup done but I think that simple hair and makeup is the way to go with this classic dress

Thanks for your help!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Ooohhh look at those boxes =)



I love the shoes in those boxes! Lol!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Pigalle Plato 120 spike shoes for the first time. It was just a short outing a couple of errands and nails. The top is Just Cavalli, jeans Mother, bag Balenciaga Velo and jacket is Balenciaga two tone quilted.



They look great on you Megt! 




			
				evanescent said:
			
		

> Love them on you meg! And awww!! Is that a Papillon?? S/he is such a cutie!!
> 
> Fab outfit!



Thanks evanescent!




			
				Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Your body is sick!  Did your husband have to beat off the men with a stick?
> 
> I love everything you wear, seriously.
> 
> The doggie is looking at you like, "Get it, Mama!"



Aww thanks Duke!


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Pigalle Plato 120 spike shoes for the first time. It was just a short outing a couple of errands and nails. The top is Just Cavalli, jeans Mother, bag Balenciaga Velo and jacket is Balenciaga two tone quilted.



Oh my goodness,meg! He is absolutely precious!!! I love his coloring!! (This would be said in the voice you need to talk to dogs and babies in. I don't know why, but I feel that's how they liked to be talked to.  )

Oh yeah, your outfit and shoes are fab as always!!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> I love the shoes in those boxes! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> They look great on you Megt!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks evanescent!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thanks Duke!


Thanks Wanna, I think they are great and I am really glad I tried the Pigalle Plato it is much more comfortable than I thought they would be.


mrl1005 said:


> Oh my goodness,meg! He is absolutely precious!!! I love his coloring!! (This would be said in the voice you need to talk to dogs and babies in. I don't know why, but I feel that's how they liked to be talked to.  )
> 
> Oh yeah, your outfit and shoes are fab as always!!


Lol MRL, thank you and Nick thanks you too. Yes he does the high pitched baby voice.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Pigalle Plato 120 spike shoes for the first time. It was just a short outing a couple of errands and nails. The top is Just Cavalli, jeans Mother, bag Balenciaga Velo and jacket is Balenciaga two tone quilted.



I'm loving the outfit!!!!


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Pigalle Plato 120 spike shoes for the first time. It was just a short outing a couple of errands and nails. The top is Just Cavalli, jeans Mother, bag Balenciaga Velo and jacket is Balenciaga two tone quilted.


 
They look great on you!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm loving the outfit!!!!


 


martinaa said:


> They look great on you!


 Thank you ladies so very much.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

fumi said:
			
		

> I would definitely pick the Veneneuse or the Youpli. I love how the draping of the Youpli mimics the ruching and fabric of the dress.



Completely agree!!! The youpli is perfect- and stunning!!!! The veneneuse is gorgeous, but I wouldn't do them unless you had the perfect bag


----------



## LizzielovesCL

jess10141 said:


> Fumi, that's exactly what I was thinking too! I agree....I would personally pick the Youpli, though I agree with meg and my second choice would be the MB's.  Either way, you're going to look great!



I totally agree with both of you! I love the look of the Youpli for this dress.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Black decollettes


----------



## Christchrist

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Black decollettes



You look so cute. I love the whole outfit


----------



## Nolia

justpeachy4397 said:


> Black decollettes



Love that skirt!


----------



## mularice

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Black decollettes



So gorgeous! Love the outfit x


----------



## l.a_girl19

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Completely agree!!! The youpli is perfect- and stunning!!!! The veneneuse is gorgeous, but I wouldn't do them unless you had the perfect bag



Thank you I'm going to wear the Youpli! Can't wait


----------



## l.a_girl19

justpeachy4397 said:


> Black decollettes



Great outfit!!! Love the pictures!


----------



## l.a_girl19

LizzielovesCL said:


> I totally agree with both of you! I love the look of the Youpli for this dress.



Thank you! I'll be posting pictures soon


----------



## megt10

justpeachy4397 said:


> Black decollettes


 Stunning pics.


----------



## fumi

justpeachy4397 said:


> Black decollettes



Very stylish!


----------



## wannaprada

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Black decollettes



You look so cute!


----------



## wannaprada

Gap dress with my Jolie Dunes


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Gap dress with my Jolie Dunes



Fierce!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Gap dress with my Jolie Dunes


 Loving the whole outfit as usual Wanna.


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> Your body is sick!  Did your husband have to beat off the men with a stick?
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything you wear, seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> The doggie is looking at you like, "Get it, Mama!"



Oh Dukie, you are to sweet!! 



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Pigalle Plato 120 spike shoes for the first time. It was just a short outing a couple of errands and nails. The top is Just Cavalli, jeans Mother, bag Balenciaga Velo and jacket is Balenciaga two tone quilted.




HOT dayum Meg!!!!   I love this from head to toe!!! You look fabulous in the piggies & what you paired it with!! Your yellow Bal bag completes the entire look with a pop of such vibrant color. This is one of my favorite outfits of yours!


----------



## cts900

Dukeprincess said:


> Your body is sick!  Did your husband have to beat off the men with a stick?
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything you wear, seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> The doggie is looking at you like, "Get it, Mama!"



DUKE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cts900

Everyone looks so amazing.  I am inspired by each and every look.



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Pigalle Plato 120 spike shoes for the first time. It was just a short outing a couple of errands and nails. The top is Just Cavalli, jeans Mother, bag Balenciaga Velo and jacket is Balenciaga two tone quilted.



I adore these jeans.



wannaprada said:


> Today I'm wearing my navy Bianca's again, this time with a dress I got from Marshall's. If you're here in the US and you haven't done so already, MAKE SURE YOU VOTE!!



I am loving this dress soooooo much!



dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my hubby over the weekend & wore my Hot Pink patent Pigalle Platos! Love these! The color is hard to capture though. I'll post some 'action' pics in the action thread, the color is more true than this one.
> 
> Dress is T.L.H. by Hype



My goodness.  HAWT HAWT HAWT!!!


----------



## cts900

Voted at 7am Tuesday and then worked all day in my Navy Simples.


----------



## dbeth

cts900 said:


> Everyone looks so amazing.  I am inspired by each and every look.
> 
> 
> 
> I adore these jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving this dress soooooo much!
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness.  HAWT HAWT HAWT!!!



Thank you dear CTS!


----------



## dbeth

cts900 said:


> Voted at 7am Tuesday and then worked all day in my Navy Simples.




You look so classy!! Love the combo, your red cardigan is perfect with the skirt!


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:
			
		

> Voted at 7am Tuesday and then worked all day in my Navy Simples.



I love that shoe. You look great. Love the cardigan skirt combo


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> I love that shoe. You look great. Love the cardigan skirt combo



Thanks so much, sweetie!  I love this shoe soooooo much, too. 



dbeth said:


> You look so classy!! Love the combo, your red cardigan is perfect with the skirt!



Hey babe!  Thank you for the kind compliment .


----------



## mrl1005

Matte gold Aborinas paired with theory dress and blazer


----------



## mrl1005

Checking out the local attractions here (aka the mall) before my day begins at 3 in my plum patent PPs.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

I love those leggings mrl! Are they leather??  Looks amaze with the PP's!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Oh Dukie, you are to sweet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOT dayum Meg!!!!  I love this from head to toe!!! You look fabulous in the piggies & what you paired it with!! Your yellow Bal bag completes the entire look with a pop of such vibrant color. This is one of my favorite outfits of yours!


 Thanks so uch Beth. I am so loving the piggies.


cts900 said:


> Everyone looks so amazing. I am inspired by each and every look.
> 
> 
> 
> I adore these jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving this dress soooooo much!
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness. HAWT HAWT HAWT!!!


 Thank you so much CTS, it is good to see you here. Have missed you. The jeans are my new favorite brand. They are comfortable and don't end up sliding down.


cts900 said:


> Voted at 7am Tuesday and then worked all day in my Navy Simples.


 You look fantastic!


----------



## mrl1005

jess10141 said:
			
		

> I love those leggings mrl! Are they leather??  Looks amaze with the PP's!



Thanks!!! They're faux leather from Guess.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Checking out the local attractions here (aka the mall) before my day begins at 3 in my plum patent PPs.



You look great girl


----------



## mularice

Black Jazz Decollette 868
COS silk button back jumper, grey leggings and Mcqueen scarf. Casual but the heels lift it slightly. Very lazy dressing.


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> You look great girl



Thanks!!


----------



## mrl1005

mularice said:
			
		

> Black Jazz Decollette 868
> COS silk button back jumper, grey leggings and Mcqueen scarf. Casual but the heels lift it slightly. Very lazy dressing.



Love!!! I'm all about casual outfits with heels! (Prob why every pair I own can be dressed down lol!!)


----------



## legaldiva

Eggplant purple vintage wool skirt suit
Off white MK blouse
F21 pearl necklace (really!!)
Python simples

For a big sentencing. Defendant broke multiple bones in his triplet 3-month old daughters' legs. 15 years. It's a good day for child abuse victims.

My new lucky suit


----------



## LeeLee1098

mularice said:
			
		

> Black Jazz Decollette 868
> COS silk button back jumper, grey leggings and Mcqueen scarf. Casual but the heels lift it slightly. Very lazy dressing.



Love everything about this!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much CTS, it is good to see you here. Have missed you. The jeans are my new favorite brand. They are comfortable and don't end up sliding down.



Thanks so much, dear meg.  I have missed you and tPF also.  Life can get in the way of fashion sometimes!


----------



## gfairenoughh

legaldiva said:


> Eggplant purple vintage wool skirt suit
> Off white MK blouse
> F21 pearl necklace (really!!)
> Python simples
> 
> For a big sentencing. Defendant broke multiple bones in his triplet 3-month old daughters' legs. 15 years. It's a good day for child abuse victims.
> 
> My new lucky suit



Go gurl!!! U look fab!


----------



## zalen

mrl1005 said:


> Checking out the local attractions here (aka the mall) before my day begins at 3 in my plum patent PPs.



Wow! you look amazing!


----------



## zalen

hermosa_vogue said:


> Melbourne Cup day in Aus.
> In my "work-appropriate" colourful outfit
> 
> Asos red dress
> Hyper Price - black with red tips



You look great. Love the color of the dress!


----------



## soleilbrun

Christchrist said:


> Fierce!


 


cts900 said:


> Voted at 7am Tuesday and then worked all day in my Navy Simples.


 


mrl1005 said:


> Checking out the local attractions here (aka the mall) before my day begins at 3 in my plum patent PPs.


 


mularice said:


> Black Jazz Decollette 868
> COS silk button back jumper, grey leggings and Mcqueen scarf. Casual but the heels lift it slightly. Very lazy dressing.


 
Looking good ladies!


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Checking out the local attractions here (aka the mall) before my day begins at 3 in my plum patent PPs.


 You look so cute in your pics MRL.


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> Black Jazz Decollette 868
> COS silk button back jumper, grey leggings and Mcqueen scarf. Casual but the heels lift it slightly. Very lazy dressing.


 You look fantastic.


----------



## megt10

legaldiva said:


> Eggplant purple vintage wool skirt suit
> Off white MK blouse
> F21 pearl necklace (really!!)
> Python simples
> 
> For a big sentencing. Defendant broke multiple bones in his triplet 3-month old daughters' legs. 15 years. It's a good day for child abuse victims.
> 
> My new lucky suit


 Congrats on your new lucky suit and a big win! You look fantastic Legal. Keep up the good work too. I hate even thinking about someone hurting a child.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Thanks so much, dear meg. I have missed you and tPF also. Life can get in the way of fashion sometimes!


 I know and work interferes with a social life as well .


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Fierce!







			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Loving the whole outfit as usual Wanna.






			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> Everyone looks so amazing.  I am inspired by each and every look.
> 
> I adore these jeans.
> 
> I am loving this dress soooooo much!
> 
> My goodness.  HAWT HAWT HAWT!!!



 ladies!




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> Voted at 7am Tuesday and then worked all day in my Navy Simples.



You look great CTS!




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Matte gold Aborinas paired with theory dress and blazer







			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Checking out the local attractions here (aka the mall) before my day begins at 3 in my plum patent PPs.



Nice outfits Mrl!




			
				mularice said:
			
		

> Black Jazz Decollette 868
> COS silk button back jumper, grey leggings and Mcqueen scarf. Casual but the heels lift it slightly. Very lazy dressing.



Great outfit mularice!




			
				legaldiva said:
			
		

> Eggplant purple vintage wool skirt suit
> Off white MK blouse
> F21 pearl necklace (really!!)
> Python simples
> 
> For a big sentencing. Defendant broke multiple bones in his triplet 3-month old daughters' legs. 15 years. It's a good day for child abuse victims.
> 
> My new lucky suit



Congrats legaldiva! I handled domestic violence and child abuse cases for four years, so I know how tough they can be. Great job!


----------



## mrl1005

legaldiva said:
			
		

> Eggplant purple vintage wool skirt suit
> Off white MK blouse
> F21 pearl necklace (really!!)
> Python simples
> 
> For a big sentencing. Defendant broke multiple bones in his triplet 3-month old daughters' legs. 15 years. It's a good day for child abuse victims.
> 
> My new lucky suit



You look amazing!!


----------



## mrl1005

zalen said:
			
		

> Wow! you look amazing!






			
				soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Looking good ladies!






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> You look so cute in your pics MRL.






			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> ladies!
> 
> You look great CTS!
> 
> Nice outfits Mrl!
> 
> Great outfit mularice!
> 
> Congrats legaldiva! I handled domestic violence and child abuse cases for four years, so I know how tough they can be. Great job!



Thank you so much ladies!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Express dress paired with my black nappa spiked piggies.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

mularice said:
			
		

> Black Jazz Decollette 868
> COS silk button back jumper, grey leggings and Mcqueen scarf. Casual but the heels lift it slightly. Very lazy dressing.



Do chic! Love it!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Express dress paired with my black nappa spiked piggies.



Looking good girl


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Looking good girl



Thank ya, thank ya!


----------



## cts900

wannaprada said:


> You look great CTS!



Thanks sweet lady!  You have been looking _dynamite_.  



megt10 said:


> I know and work interferes with a social life as well .



Heck yea it does! 



soleilbrun said:


> Looking good ladies!



Thanks! :kiss:


----------



## Baby_ann13

CL Simple 85 in black patent


----------



## Christchrist

Baby_ann13 said:
			
		

> CL Simple 85 in black patent



You look great. I love your scarf and simple pumps


----------



## Baby_ann13

Christchrist said:


> You look great. I love your scarf and simple pumps



Thank you!!


----------



## mularice

mrl1005 said:


> Love!!! I'm all about casual outfits with heels! (Prob why every pair I own can be dressed down lol!!)





LeeLee1098 said:


> Love everything about this!





soleilbrun said:


> Looking good ladies!





megt10 said:


> You look fantastic.





wannaprada said:


> Great outfit mularice!





Sincerelycass11 said:


> Do chic! Love it!



Thank you so much ladies! Weather is horrible and freezing in London so I am dressed in drab colours and clothing! Trying to make it work with fabulous shoes!

PS - Didn't wear CL's today but I did pain my nails with Motcomb Street by Nails Inc polish in honour of the CL Motcomb St boutique!


----------



## AEGIS

legaldiva said:


> Eggplant purple vintage wool skirt suit
> Off white MK blouse
> F21 pearl necklace (really!!)
> Python simples
> 
> For a big sentencing. Defendant broke multiple bones in his triplet 3-month old daughters' legs. 15 years. It's a good day for child abuse victims.
> 
> My new lucky suit





so proud of the work you do!


----------



## Nolia

*Trusty black patent Ron Ron 100~
Off-shoulder dress with embellishments (don't remember where I got it)
Bebe necklace
Pewter dragon wrap bracelet (street vendor in a market in Ottawa)
Club Monaco leather belt
*


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> Trusty black patent Ron Ron 100~
> Off-shoulder dress with embellishments (don't remember where I got it)
> Bebe necklace
> Pewter dragon wrap bracelet (street vendor in a market in Ottawa)
> Club Monaco leather belt



Seriously you look amazeballs


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mularice said:


> Black Jazz Decollette 868
> COS silk button back jumper, grey leggings and Mcqueen scarf. Casual but the heels lift it slightly. Very lazy dressing.



I love your outfit!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Express dress paired with my black nappa spiked piggies.



So chic And classy! LOOOVE those piggies!


----------



## mrl1005

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> So chic And classy! LOOOVE those piggies!



Thank you!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nolia said:


> *Trusty black patent Ron Ron 100~
> Off-shoulder dress with embellishments (don't remember where I got it)
> Bebe necklace
> Pewter dragon wrap bracelet (street vendor in a market in Ottawa)
> Club Monaco leather belt
> *



You look so cute! So happy its finally tight weather!


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Express dress paired with my black nappa spiked piggies.



Very nice! I just love the spiked piggies! I smile every time I pull mines out the box! 




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> Thanks sweet lady!  You have been looking dynamite.
> 
> Heck yea it does!
> 
> Thanks! :kiss:



Thanks sweetie! I hope all is well.




			
				Baby_ann13 said:
			
		

> CL Simple 85 in black patent



Very nice!




			
				Nolia said:
			
		

> Trusty black patent Ron Ron 100~
> Off-shoulder dress with embellishments (don't remember where I got it)
> Bebe necklace
> Pewter dragon wrap bracelet (street vendor in a market in Ottawa)
> Club Monaco leather belt



Looking good as usual Nolia!


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Express dress paired with my black nappa spiked piggies.


 Dress is pretty.


----------



## megt10

Baby_ann13 said:


> CL Simple 85 in black patent


 Love the shoes so classic and they go with everything.


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *Trusty black patent Ron Ron 100~*
> *Off-shoulder dress with embellishments (don't remember where I got it)*
> *Bebe necklace*
> *Pewter dragon wrap bracelet (street vendor in a market in Ottawa)*
> *Club Monaco leather belt*


 You look fantastic Nolia.


----------



## megt10

Running errands yesterday in my Spiked Piggies.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Running errands yesterday in my Spiked Piggies.



Meg I love that shoe


----------



## martinaa

Nolia said:


> *Trusty black patent Ron Ron 100~
> Off-shoulder dress with embellishments (don't remember where I got it)
> Bebe necklace
> Pewter dragon wrap bracelet (street vendor in a market in Ottawa)
> Club Monaco leather belt
> *



You always look so good!


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> Running errands yesterday in my Spiked Piggies.



I love that outfit


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Running errands yesterday in my Spiked Piggies.



Always stunning.


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Very nice! I just love the spiked piggies! I smile every time I pull mines out the box!
> 
> Thanks sweetie! I hope all is well.
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> Looking good as usual Nolia!



Thanks wanna! I'm the same way w my piggies! Out of all the pairs I wore this weekend, these were the ones that rec'd the most compliments. Now only to master walking for more than a couple hours and walking at a normal speed! :roflmao:




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Dress is pretty.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running errands yesterday in my Spiked Piggies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing as usual. Love the spiked piggies!
Click to expand...


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Running errands yesterday in my Spiked Piggies.


 
Love the jeans and spiked piggies *meg*!!!


----------



## stilly

justpeachy4397 said:


> Black decollettes


 
I just love your outfilt *justpeachy*!!!
So stylish!!!


----------



## brittany729

megt10 said:


> Running errands yesterday in my Spiked Piggies.


Loving that shoe! You rock it!


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Seriously you look amazeballs





gfairenoughh said:


> You look so cute! So happy its finally tight weather!





wannaprada said:


> Looking good as usual Nolia!





megt10 said:


> You look fantastic Nolia.





martinaa said:


> You always look so good!



Thank you everyone for the kind comments~


----------



## justpeachy4397

stilly said:


> I just love your outfilt *justpeachy*!!!
> So stylish!!!



thanks so much Stilly!


----------



## jhs216

megt10 said:
			
		

> Running errands yesterday in my Spiked Piggies.



Love those shoes Meg.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Meg I love that shoe


 


martinaa said:


> I love that outfit


 


cts900 said:


> Always stunning.


 


mrl1005 said:


> Thanks wanna! I'm the same way w my piggies! Out of all the pairs I wore this weekend, these were the ones that rec'd the most compliments. Now only to master walking for more than a couple hours and walking at a normal speed! :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress is pretty.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing as usual. Love the spiked piggies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the jeans and spiked piggies *meg*!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brittany729 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving that shoe! You rock it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jhs216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love those shoes Meg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ladies thank you all so much for your kind comments. I have to say these are much more comfortable than I had expected and I am really enjoying wearing them.
Click to expand...


----------



## cts900

Sorry for the crappy quality photos and basic black work clothes, but I have been so happy in my CLs lately, I had to post anyway!  Black Nappa Simples and Amethyste Python HPs make any long day at work a little cheerier!


----------



## OANHderful

cts900 said:


> Sorry for the crappy quality photos and basic black work clothes, but I have been so happy in my CLs lately, I had to post anyway!  *Black Nappa Simples and Amethyste Python HPs make any long day at work a little cheerier!*


Agree. You look nice.


----------



## OANHderful

megt10 said:


> Running errands yesterday in my Spiked Piggies.


You wear it so well!!!


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:
			
		

> Sorry for the crappy quality photos and basic black work clothes, but I have been so happy in my CLs lately, I had to post anyway!  Black Nappa Simples and Amethyste Python HPs make any long day at work a little cheerier!



I love the whole outfits


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> I love the whole outfits





OANHderful said:


> Agree. You look nice.



Thank you so much sweet girls!


----------



## megt10

OANHderful said:


> You wear it so well!!!



Thank yo so much.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Sorry for the crappy quality photos and basic black work clothes, but I have been so happy in my CLs lately, I had to post anyway!  Black Nappa Simples and Amethyste Python HPs make any long day at work a little cheerier!



You look fabulous as always CTS. Nothing wrong with chic black


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous as always CTS. Nothing wrong with chic black



 Thank you, my sweet meg.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Running errands yesterday in my Spiked Piggies.



I'm loving the style Ms Meg!


----------



## gfairenoughh

cts900 said:


> Sorry for the crappy quality photos and basic black work clothes, but I have been so happy in my CLs lately, I had to post anyway!  Black Nappa Simples and Amethyste Python HPs make any long day at work a little cheerier!



What a wonderful outfit!!! The skirt is amazing! I love the length! You look lovely.


----------



## carlinha

omigosh ladies, have not been on here a while, but you all are looking fantastic!


----------



## carlinha

cts900 said:


> Sorry for the crappy quality photos and basic black work clothes, but I have been so happy in my CLs lately, I had to post anyway!  Black Nappa Simples and Amethyste Python HPs make any long day at work a little cheerier!



hello lady!  you are looking so fab!!! 

love the amethyst python HPs on you!!!!


----------



## carlinha

my birthday dinner outfit from friday night, with the ONLY *Pigalle 120s i own - black with gold spikes*... and the FIRST TIME i wore them out! :shame:  had them a long time now but didn't get up the nerve to wear them until now... and have to say they weren't so bad!  i will actually consider getting more pigalle 120s now! 







and with the lovely *sobe2009* and her *leopard MBPs*


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm loving the style Ms Meg!


Thanks so much Lavender.


carlinha said:


> my birthday dinner outfit from friday night, with the ONLY *Pigalle 120s i own - black with gold spikes*... and the FIRST TIME i wore them out! :shame:  had them a long time now but didn't get up the nerve to wear them until now... and have to say they weren't so bad!  i will actually consider getting more pigalle 120s now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the lovely *sobe2009* and her *leopard MBPs*


Wow you look stunning. I love your shoes, they look fantastic on you.


----------



## gfairenoughh

carlinha said:
			
		

> my birthday dinner outfit from friday night, with the ONLY Pigalle 120s i own - black with gold spikes... and the FIRST TIME i wore them out! :shame:  had them a long time now but didn't get up the nerve to wear them until now... and have to say they weren't so bad!  i will actually consider getting more pigalle 120s now!
> 
> and with the lovely sobe2009 and her leopard MBPs



Happy birthday!!!! You ladies look muy caliente!!


----------



## mrl1005

carlinha said:
			
		

> my birthday dinner outfit from friday night, with the ONLY Pigalle 120s i own - black with gold spikes... and the FIRST TIME i wore them out! :shame:  had them a long time now but didn't get up the nerve to wear them until now... and have to say they weren't so bad!  i will actually consider getting more pigalle 120s now!
> 
> and with the lovely sobe2009 and her leopard MBPs



You look amazing!!! Happy birthday!!


----------



## martinaa

carlinha said:


> my birthday dinner outfit from friday night, with the ONLY *Pigalle 120s i own - black with gold spikes*... and the FIRST TIME i wore them out! :shame:  had them a long time now but didn't get up the nerve to wear them until now... and have to say they weren't so bad!  i will actually consider getting more pigalle 120s now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the lovely *sobe2009* and her *leopard MBPs*



OMG ! I love the dress with the Pigalles! You look fantastic!


----------



## Luv n bags

carlinha said:


> my birthday dinner outfit from friday night, with the ONLY *Pigalle 120s i own - black with gold spikes*... and the FIRST TIME i wore them out! :shame:  had them a long time now but didn't get up the nerve to wear them until now... and have to say they weren't so bad!  i will actually consider getting more pigalle 120s now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the lovely *sobe2009* and her *leopard MBPs*



Both of you look GORGEOUS!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

carlinha said:


> my birthday dinner outfit from friday night, with the ONLY *Pigalle 120s i own - black with gold spikes*... and the FIRST TIME i wore them out! :shame:  had them a long time now but didn't get up the nerve to wear them until now... and have to say they weren't so bad!  i will actually consider getting more pigalle 120s now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the lovely *sobe2009* and her *leopard MBPs*




Holy smokes, you both look absolutely fantastic and happy birthday!!!


----------



## Christchrist

carlinha said:
			
		

> my birthday dinner outfit from friday night, with the ONLY Pigalle 120s i own - black with gold spikes... and the FIRST TIME i wore them out! :shame:  had them a long time now but didn't get up the nerve to wear them until now... and have to say they weren't so bad!  i will actually consider getting more pigalle 120s now!
> 
> and with the lovely sobe2009 and her leopard MBPs



Looking good!


----------



## poppyseed

carlinha said:


> my birthday dinner outfit from friday night, with the ONLY *Pigalle 120s i own - black with gold spikes*... and the FIRST TIME i wore them out! :shame:  had them a long time now but didn't get up the nerve to wear them until now... and have to say they weren't so bad!  i will actually consider getting more pigalle 120s now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the lovely *sobe2009* and her *leopard MBPs*



Happy birthday Carlinha! Your dress is amazig and you look stunning!


----------



## 05_sincere

carlinha said:
			
		

> my birthday dinner outfit from friday night, with the ONLY Pigalle 120s i own - black with gold spikes... and the FIRST TIME i wore them out! :shame:  had them a long time now but didn't get up the nerve to wear them until now... and have to say they weren't so bad!  i will actually consider getting more pigalle 120s now!
> 
> and with the lovely sobe2009 and her leopard MBPs



OMG you looking amazing Love the pigalle spikes great combo


----------



## cts900

carlinha said:


> my birthday dinner outfit from friday night, with the ONLY *Pigalle 120s i own - black with gold spikes*... and the FIRST TIME i wore them out! :shame:  had them a long time now but didn't get up the nerve to wear them until now... and have to say they weren't so bad!  i will actually consider getting more pigalle 120s now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the lovely *sobe2009* and her *leopard MBPs*



Uhhhhhh....holy moly!  You two both look _exquisite_.  Do you just draw _constant _attention?  G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!!!!  Love to you both and the happiest of birthday wishes, sweet *car*.


----------



## cts900

carlinha said:


> hello lady!  you are looking so fab!!!
> 
> love the amethyst python HPs on you!!!!



Hey lovely!  Thank you so much.  I think of you every time I wear them .



gfairenoughh said:


> What a wonderful outfit!!! The skirt is amazing! I love the length! You look lovely.



Thanks so much!  It is actually a "Peggy Lee" Day Dress from Vivien of Halloway and I LOVE it!  I appreciate the compliment!


----------



## Nolia

carlinha said:


> my birthday dinner outfit from friday night, with the ONLY *Pigalle 120s i own - black with gold spikes*... and the FIRST TIME i wore them out! :shame:  had them a long time now but didn't get up the nerve to wear them until now... and have to say they weren't so bad!  i will actually consider getting more pigalle 120s now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the lovely *sobe2009* and her *leopard MBPs*



That really IS perfection, C!


----------



## soleilbrun

cts900 said:


> Sorry for the crappy quality photos and basic black work clothes, but I have been so happy in my CLs lately, I had to post anyway!  Black Nappa Simples and Amethyste Python HPs make any long day at work a little cheerier!



Love the color and agree you are chic in black!



carlinha said:


> my birthday dinner outfit from friday night, with the ONLY *Pigalle 120s i own - black with gold spikes*... and the FIRST TIME i wore them out! :shame:  had them a long time now but didn't get up the nerve to wear them until now... and have to say they weren't so bad!  i will actually consider getting more pigalle 120s now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the lovely *sobe2009* and her *leopard MBPs*



Happy birthday! The both of you look fabulous.


----------



## l.a_girl19

cts900 said:


> Sorry for the crappy quality photos and basic black work clothes, but I have been so happy in my CLs lately, I had to post anyway!  Black Nappa Simples and Amethyste Python HPs make any long day at work a little cheerier!



Both those outfits look fantastic on you!! I love black clothes and colorful CLs  The HPs look amazing on you!



carlinha said:


> my birthday dinner outfit from friday night, with the ONLY *Pigalle 120s i own - black with gold spikes*... and the FIRST TIME i wore them out! :shame:  had them a long time now but didn't get up the nerve to wear them until now... and have to say they weren't so bad!  i will actually consider getting more pigalle 120s now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the lovely *sobe2009* and her *leopard MBPs*



Wow! You look great! Happy Belated Bdayartyhat: I agree with you about the Pigalle 120mm. They really aren't so bad to walk in

Ahh and your gorgeous UV Birkin 30. She's a beauty! Congrats!!!


----------



## Louboufan

carlinha said:


> my birthday dinner outfit from friday night, with the ONLY *Pigalle 120s i own - black with gold spikes*... and the FIRST TIME i wore them out! :shame:  had them a long time now but didn't get up the nerve to wear them until now... and have to say they weren't so bad!  i will actually consider getting more pigalle 120s now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the lovely *sobe2009* and her *leopard MBPs*



Happy Belated! The both of you look gorgeous as always! Love the Birkin and the Pigalle spikes!


----------



## Dukeprincess

cts900 said:


> Sorry for the crappy quality photos and basic black work clothes, but I have been so happy in my CLs lately, I had to post anyway!  Black Nappa Simples and Amethyste Python HPs make any long day at work a little cheerier!



Look at the body on this hottie!  *wolf whistles*  Beautiful as always!  

Hope you had a great birthday, *Carlinha.*


----------



## cts900

soleilbrun said:


> Love the color and agree you are chic in black!



Thanks so much, hun.  You are too kind! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> Both those outfits look fantastic on you!! I love black clothes and colorful CLs  The HPs look amazing on you!



Thank you sweet girl .  How have you been????? 



Dukeprincess said:


> Look at the body on this hottie!  *wolf whistles*  Beautiful as always!



Awwww.....so happy to see you gorgeous .  Thank you!  You are always so good for my ego!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Yesterday's birthday  we had big plans, but my grandfather is terminal so instead we had a family day!!

Had a wonderful time with him by his bedside with mom and dad - and i took mom out to her first EVER pedicure! (she hates feet hehe) later, dad and I went to dinner and shopping at Santana row in San Jose! 

The day was magical!


----------



## Christchrist

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Yesterday's birthday  we had big plans, but my grandfather is terminal so we had a family day!!
> 
> Had a wonderful time with him by his bedside with mom and dad  later, dad and I went to dinner and shopping at Santana row in San Jose.
> 
> The day was magical!



Beautiful outfit. Love the color combo. Sorry about your grandfather


----------



## carlinha

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much Lavender.
> 
> Wow you look stunning. I love your shoes, they look fantastic on you.



thank you so much *meg*!  you're looking so well put together as usual!



gfairenoughh said:


> Happy birthday!!!! You ladies look muy caliente!!



thank you *gfairenoughh*!



mrl1005 said:


> You look amazing!!! Happy birthday!!



thank you *mrl*!



martinaa said:


> OMG ! I love the dress with the Pigalles! You look fantastic!



thanks so much *martinaa*!



tigertrixie said:


> Both of you look GORGEOUS!!



thank you *tigertrixie*!



jess10141 said:


> Holy smokes, you both look absolutely fantastic and happy birthday!!!



thank you *jess*!



Christchrist said:


> Looking good!



thank you *CC*!



poppyseed said:


> Happy birthday Carlinha! Your dress is amazig and you look stunning!



thanks so much *poppyseed*!



05_sincere said:


> OMG you looking amazing Love the pigalle spikes great combo



thank you *sincere*!



cts900 said:


> Uhhhhhh....holy moly!  You two both look _exquisite_.  Do you just draw _constant _attention?  G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!!!!  Love to you both and the happiest of birthday wishes, sweet *car*.



awww *cts*, you are too sweet my lady!  miss you


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Beautiful outfit. Love the color combo. Sorry about your grandfather



Thank you so much! I'm glad you like it! 

And no need to be sorry. Although I was at first, he has lived one of the best lives anyone could ask for... And if I begged him to fight and hold on that would just be selfish! I believe there are much better things waiting for him-although it's still hard to accept.

None the less, thank you!


----------



## fumi

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Yesterday's birthday  we had big plans, but my grandfather is terminal so instead we had a family day!!
> 
> Had a wonderful time with him by his bedside with mom and dad - and i took mom out to her first EVER pedicure! (she hates feet hehe) later, dad and I went to dinner and shopping at Santana row in San Jose!
> 
> The day was magical!



You look so pretty! I love the red and purple tones in your outfit


----------



## carlinha

cts900 said:


> Hey lovely!  Thank you so much.  I think of you every time I wear them .



i'm glad hun! 



Nolia said:


> That really IS perfection, C!



thanks so much *nolia*!



soleilbrun said:


> Happy birthday! The both of you look fabulous.



thank you *soleilbrun*!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Wow! You look great! Happy Belated Bdayartyhat: I agree with you about the Pigalle 120mm. They really aren't so bad to walk in
> 
> Ahh and your gorgeous UV Birkin 30. She's a beauty! Congrats!!!



thank you *la girl*!!  now off to look for more pigalle 120s 



Louboufan said:


> Happy Belated! The both of you look gorgeous as always! Love the Birkin and the Pigalle spikes!



thank you *louboufan*!



Dukeprincess said:


> Look at the body on this hottie!  *wolf whistles*  Beautiful as always!
> 
> Hope you had a great birthday, *Carlinha.*



thanks so much *dukeprincess*!  it was a lovely birthday, i could not ask for more! 



Sincerelycass11 said:


> Yesterday's birthday  we had big plans, but my grandfather is terminal so instead we had a family day!!
> 
> Had a wonderful time with him by his bedside with mom and dad - and i took mom out to her first EVER pedicure! (she hates feet hehe) later, dad and I went to dinner and shopping at Santana row in San Jose!
> 
> The day was magical!



happy birthday *sincerelyclass*!  i love the purple on you!  and i am sorry to hear about your grandfather   family is everything!


----------



## kham

After letting them sit in my closet for a year, I finally pulled out my Africa Suede Harletty


----------



## GrRoxy

kham said:


> After letting them sit in my closet for a year, I finally pulled out my Africa Suede Harletty



They look great! Lovely colour


----------



## fumi

kham said:


> After letting them sit in my closet for a year, I finally pulled out my Africa Suede Harletty



Your legs go on for miles


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Running errands yesterday in my Spiked Piggies.



Love the red Bal jacket Meg! Looking stunning as always!



Baby_ann13 said:


> CL Simple 85 in black patent



Love your scarf, you look so cute!



Nolia said:


> *Trusty black patent Ron Ron 100~
> Off-shoulder dress with embellishments (don't remember where I got it)
> Bebe necklace
> Pewter dragon wrap bracelet (street vendor in a market in Ottawa)
> Club Monaco leather belt
> *



Sexxxyyyy Nolia! Love the off shoulder dress!



mrl1005 said:


> Express dress paired with my black nappa spiked piggies.



Love the black spiked piggies! You look great!



cts900 said:


> Sorry for the crappy quality photos and basic black work clothes, but I have been so happy in my CLs lately, I had to post anyway!  Black Nappa Simples and Amethyste Python HPs make any long day at work a little cheerier!



You look so adorable CTS!!!! 



carlinha said:


> my birthday dinner outfit from friday night, with the ONLY *Pigalle 120s i own - black with gold spikes*... and the FIRST TIME i wore them out! :shame:  had them a long time now but didn't get up the nerve to wear them until now... and have to say they weren't so bad!  i will actually consider getting more pigalle 120s now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the lovely *sobe2009* and her *leopard MBPs*



Happy Birthday Carlinha!!! Love the entire outfit! Gorggeous! And your piggies are TDF.  My favorite spiked combo black/gold!!!  Sobe, you look gorgeous as well!!  



Sincerelycass11 said:


> Yesterday's birthday  we had big plans, but my grandfather is terminal so instead we had a family day!!
> 
> Had a wonderful time with him by his bedside with mom and dad - and i took mom out to her first EVER pedicure! (she hates feet hehe) later, dad and I went to dinner and shopping at Santana row in San Jose!
> 
> The day was magical!





You look gorgeous---love the purple you paired!!! 



kham said:


> After letting them sit in my closet for a year, I finally pulled out my Africa Suede Harletty



What?! A whole year?!    Lol  So how do you like them?!


----------



## Christchrist

kham said:
			
		

> After letting them sit in my closet for a year, I finally pulled out my Africa Suede Harletty



Oh my gosh.  I love the boots


----------



## kham

GrRoxy said:


> They look great! Lovely colour


Thank you! The color is amazing IRL



fumi said:


> Your legs go on for miles


lol! Thanks Fumi!



dbeth said:


> What?! A whole year?!    Lol  So how do you like them?!



Yes Dbeth, lol! I'm in Florida so I don't get many chances to wear things like this. I was in Montana and the weather was perfect for them! I Love, Love them!!  I got tons of compliments on them as well.


----------



## cts900

dbeth said:


> You look so adorable CTS!!!!



Thanks so much, my smokin' hot mama! 



kham said:


> After letting them sit in my closet for a year, I finally pulled out my Africa Suede Harletty



They are perfection on you. 



Sincerelycass11 said:


> Yesterday's birthday  we had big plans, but my grandfather is terminal so instead we had a family day!!
> 
> Had a wonderful time with him by his bedside with mom and dad - and i took mom out to her first EVER pedicure! (she hates feet hehe) later, dad and I went to dinner and shopping at Santana row in San Jose!
> 
> The day was magical!



Sounds like a great day.  You look beautiful.  I am WAY into red and purple combinations.


----------



## cts900

carlinha said:


> awww *cts*, you are too sweet my lady!  miss you


----------



## kham

cts900 said:


> They are perfection on you.



Thank you!! I love them!


----------



## mrl1005

kham said:
			
		

> After letting them sit in my closet for a year, I finally pulled out my Africa Suede Harletty



Love them!!! They look great on you!


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:
			
		

> Love the red Bal jacket Meg! Looking stunning as always!
> 
> Love your scarf, you look so cute!
> 
> Sexxxyyyy Nolia! Love the off shoulder dress!
> 
> Love the black spiked piggies! You look great!
> 
> You look so adorable CTS!!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Carlinha!!! Love the entire outfit! Gorggeous! And your piggies are TDF.  My favorite spiked combo black/gold!!!  Sobe, you look gorgeous as well!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous---love the purple you paired!!!
> 
> What?! A whole year?!    Lol  So how do you like them?!



Thanks dbeth!


----------



## martinaa

kham said:


> After letting them sit in my closet for a year, I finally pulled out my Africa Suede Harletty



You look great!


----------



## poppyseed

kham said:


> After letting them sit in my closet for a year, I finally pulled out my Africa Suede Harletty



I love them! They wouldn't sit in closet with me, they would be worn to death


----------



## phiphi

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Yesterday's birthday  we had big plans, but my grandfather is terminal so instead we had a family day!!
> 
> Had a wonderful time with him by his bedside with mom and dad - and i took mom out to her first EVER pedicure! (she hates feet hehe) later, dad and I went to dinner and shopping at Santana row in San Jose!
> 
> The day was magical!



happy birthday!! you look fantastic!



kham said:


> After letting them sit in my closet for a year, I finally pulled out my Africa Suede Harletty



so happy you brought them out - you rock in those boots!



cts900 said:


> Sorry for the crappy quality photos and basic black work clothes, but I have been so happy in my CLs lately, I had to post anyway!  Black Nappa Simples and Amethyste Python HPs make any long day at work a little cheerier!



cts!!! i miss you lady!! you look smashingly adorable, as always! 



carlinha said:


> my birthday dinner outfit from friday night, with the ONLY *Pigalle 120s i own - black with gold spikes*... and the FIRST TIME i wore them out! :shame:  had them a long time now but didn't get up the nerve to wear them until now... and have to say they weren't so bad!  i will actually consider getting more pigalle 120s now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the lovely *sobe2009* and her *leopard MBPs*



happy bday C! you and sobe look like you painted the town red!



megt10 said:


> Running errands yesterday in my Spiked Piggies.



love those shoes.


----------



## phiphi

hope you guys are all doing well! bringing out the burlinas to play!


----------



## Christchrist

phiphi said:
			
		

> hope you guys are all doing well! bringing out the burlinas to play!



Plum? Very pretty


----------



## megt10

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Yesterday's birthday  we had big plans, but my grandfather is terminal so instead we had a family day!!
> 
> Had a wonderful time with him by his bedside with mom and dad - and i took mom out to her first EVER pedicure! (she hates feet hehe) later, dad and I went to dinner and shopping at Santana row in San Jose!
> 
> The day was magical!


You look gorgeous. I love your outfit. I am so sorry about your grandfather.


kham said:


> After letting them sit in my closet for a year, I finally pulled out my Africa Suede Harletty


They look fantastic on you Kham. Love the whole outfit.


dbeth said:


> Love the red Bal jacket Meg! Looking stunning as always!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your scarf, you look so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Sexxxyyyy Nolia! Love the off shoulder dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the black spiked piggies! You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> You look so adorable CTS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Carlinha!!! Love the entire outfit! Gorggeous! And your piggies are TDF.  My favorite spiked combo black/gold!!!  Sobe, you look gorgeous as well!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous---love the purple you paired!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What?! A whole year?!    Lol  So how do you like them?!


Thanks Beth, I am loving the spikes too.


phiphi said:


> happy birthday!! you look fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> so happy you brought them out - you rock in those boots!
> 
> 
> 
> cts!!! i miss you lady!! you look smashingly adorable, as always!
> 
> 
> 
> happy bday C! you and sobe look like you painted the town red!
> 
> 
> 
> love those shoes.



Thanks so much Phiphi.


----------



## fumi

phiphi said:


> hope you guys are all doing well! bringing out the burlinas to play!



Great outfit!


----------



## l.a_girl19

cts900 said:


> Thank you sweet girl .  How have you been?????



I've been good, thanks Hope all is well with you!!!! You always look fab


----------



## soleilbrun

kham said:


> After letting them sit in my closet for a year, I finally pulled out my Africa Suede Harletty



Perfect!


----------



## megt10

Running errands today in my YSA Mixed-Media boots. The dress is Design History and the jacket is my Marine Balenciaga cropped moto.


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> Running errands today in my YSA Mixed-Media boots. The dress is Design History and the jacket is my Marine Balenciaga cropped moto.



Love the entire outfit!


----------



## PyAri

kham said:


>


love these! I missed out on the Harlettys.  They look fab on you.














My outfit for the day. Elephant gray piros.


----------



## legaldiva

I live the Piros with your pink blazer!

Talbots olive green pencil skirt suit
Black silk Mango blouse
Leopard longhair Helmuts (these feel practically vintage!!)!


----------



## GrRoxy

PyAri said:


> love these! I missed out on the Harlettys.  They look fab on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My outfit for the day. Elephant gray piros.



Amazing boots


----------



## Christchrist

legaldiva said:
			
		

> I live the Piros with your pink blazer!
> 
> Talbots olive green pencil skirt suit
> Black silk Mango blouse
> Leopard longhair Helmuts (these feel practically vintage!!)!



Love love love


----------



## megt10

legaldiva said:


> I live the Piros with your pink blazer!
> 
> Talbots olive green pencil skirt suit
> Black silk Mango blouse
> Leopard longhair Helmuts (these feel practically vintage!!)!


Such a great outfit. Love it.


PyAri said:


> love these! I missed out on the Harlettys.  They look fab on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My outfit for the day. Elephant gray piros.


These boots are awesome and they look great on you.


mrl1005 said:


> Love the entire outfit!


Thank you MRL.


----------



## stilly

phiphi said:


> hope you guys are all doing well! bringing out the burlinas to play!



Love the outfit *phi!!!*


----------



## cts900

l.a_girl19 said:


> I've been good, thanks Hope all is well with you!!!! You always look fab







phiphi said:


> hope you guys are all doing well! bringing out the burlinas to play!



The Burlina is probably my personal favorite of your beautiful collection.  Your dress is perfection. 



phiphi said:


> cts!!! i miss you lady!! you look smashingly adorable, as always!



Thanks, sweet *phi*.  I miss you, too.  I am happy to have had the time lately to post.  I am _always_ in here lurking :ninja:.



megt10 said:


> Running errands today in my YSA Mixed-Media boots. The dress is Design History and the jacket is my Marine Balenciaga cropped moto.



Love the dress paired with the mixed-media.   Great look!



PyAri said:


> love these! I missed out on the Harlettys.  They look fab on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My outfit for the day. Elephant gray piros.



So nice to see you!  You look fabulous.  Your scarf is gorgeous. 



legaldiva said:


> I live the Piros with your pink blazer!
> 
> Talbots olive green pencil skirt suit
> Black silk Mango blouse
> Leopard longhair Helmuts (these feel practically vintage!!)!



Great suit!  Love this color.


----------



## kham

martinaa said:


> You look great!





poppyseed said:


> I love them! They wouldn't sit in closet with me, they would be worn to death





phiphi said:


> so happy you brought them out - you rock in those boots!





megt10 said:


> They look fantastic on you Kham. Love the whole outfit.





soleilbrun said:


> Perfect!





PyAri said:


> love these! I missed out on the Harlettys.  They look fab on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My outfit for the day. Elephant gray piros.



Thanks to you all!! 
*PyAri*, I love, love the piros on you


----------



## phiphi

Christchrist said:


> Plum? Very pretty



yes! thank you so much!



fumi said:


> Great outfit!



thanks fumi!! xox



megt10 said:


> Running errands today in my YSA Mixed-Media boots. The dress is Design History and the jacket is my Marine Balenciaga cropped moto.



the boots look great on you!



PyAri said:


> love these! I missed out on the Harlettys.  They look fab on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My outfit for the day. Elephant gray piros.



awesome outfit!



legaldiva said:


> I live the Piros with your pink blazer!
> 
> Talbots olive green pencil skirt suit
> Black silk Mango blouse
> Leopard longhair Helmuts (these feel practically vintage!!)!



very chic!



stilly said:


> Love the outfit *phi!!!*



thank you so much stilly! xox



cts900 said:


> The Burlina is probably my personal favorite of your beautiful collection.  Your dress is perfection.
> 
> Thanks, sweet *phi*.  I miss you, too.  I am happy to have had the time lately to post.  I am _always_ in here lurking :ninja:.



lol at :ninja: - i hope you are doing well, my dear. thank you for your kind comments!


----------



## martinaa

PyAri said:


> love these! I missed out on the Harlettys.  They look fab on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My outfit for the day. Elephant gray piros.



Wow, you look great!


----------



## martinaa

phiphi said:


> hope you guys are all doing well! bringing out the burlinas to play!



Amazing


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

phiphi said:


> hope you guys are all doing well! bringing out the burlinas to play!



Very pretty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Running errands today in my YSA Mixed-Media boots. The dress is Design History and the jacket is my Marine Balenciaga cropped moto.



Meg I'm loving the look!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

legaldiva said:


> I live the Piros with your pink blazer!
> 
> Talbots olive green pencil skirt suit
> Black silk Mango blouse
> Leopard longhair Helmuts (these feel practically vintage!!)!



cute leopard prints!


----------



## poppyseed

PyAri said:


> My outfit for the day. Elephant gray piros.



Love you outfit, your jacket colour looks lush with the grey boots!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> The Burlina is probably my personal favorite of your beautiful collection.  Your dress is perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, sweet *phi*.  I miss you, too.  I am happy to have had the time lately to post.  I am _always_ in here lurking :ninja:.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the dress paired with the mixed-media.   Great look!
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to see you!  You look fabulous.  Your scarf is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Great suit!  Love this color.





phiphi said:


> yes! thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks fumi!! xox
> 
> 
> 
> the boots look great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> awesome outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> very chic!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much stilly! xox
> 
> 
> 
> lol at :ninja: - i hope you are doing well, my dear. thank you for your kind comments!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Meg I'm loving the look!



Thank you ladies for your kind comments. The tights I was wearing look really shear in the pic and I was like OMG but irl they looked much more opaque making the short dress wearable.


----------



## 05_sincere

Me this weekend hanging out with my uncle on the party bus.
Express jeans and shirt
DIY Volcano Strass Ron Ron


----------



## Christchrist

05_sincere said:
			
		

> Me this weekend hanging out with my uncle on the party bus.
> Express jeans and shirt
> DIY Volcano Strass Ron Ron



Love that color.


----------



## sammytheMUA

cts900 said:


> Sorry for the crappy quality photos and basic black work clothes, but I have been so happy in my CLs lately, I had to post anyway!  Black Nappa Simples and Amethyste Python HPs make any long day at work a little cheerier!



ahhh! those are my HGs.
did you get the black nappa simples recently and from where?
i been dreaming for these shoes for the longest.


----------



## cts900

sammytheMUA said:


> ahhh! those are my HGs.
> did you get the black nappa simples recently and from where?
> i been dreaming for these shoes for the longest.



I wish I had good news but they were an eBay find.    I had been looking for them in 100 for 3 years with no luck and settled on 85 last year. This is a special shoe.


----------



## Greta_V

Some of the outfits with my new daffs 
sorry for the quality and, yes, unfortunately, restroom IS a great place to take pictures at


----------



## mrl1005

Greta_V said:
			
		

> Some of the outfits with my new daffs
> sorry for the quality and, yes, unfortunately, restroom IS a great place to take pictures at



Love them!!


----------



## Christchrist

Greta_V said:
			
		

> Some of the outfits with my new daffs
> sorry for the quality and, yes, unfortunately, restroom IS a great place to take pictures at



Yeah thats a cute pic. Looking good girls


----------



## wannaprada

Posing with my new bag.  Top and pants, Jcrew with my navy Biancas. Thanks to some heel grips, they fit perfect now!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Posing with my new bag.  Top and pants, Jcrew with my navy Biancas. Thanks to some heel grips, they fit perfect now!



Love it!!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Love it!!



I second that


----------



## mrl1005

Outfit for today paired with my black calf graine Daffs


----------



## mrl1005

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Outfit for today paired with my black calf graine Daffs



Had to copy this photo from my post this morning.


----------



## Girl X

My first WIW at the Purseblog! This is a recent 'out for dinner' outfit


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Love it!!






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> I second that



Thanks ladies! 




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Outfit for today paired with my black calf graine Daffs



I just love green. It looks good on you.




			
				Girl X said:
			
		

> My first WIW at the Purseblog! This is a recent 'out for dinner' outfit



Welcome! You look gorgeous! What great pics!


----------



## Christchrist

Girl X said:
			
		

> My first WIW at the Purseblog! This is a recent 'out for dinner' outfit



Very pretty


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies!
> 
> I just love green. It looks good on you.
> 
> Welcome! You look gorgeous! What great pics!



Thanks wanna!


----------



## sammytheMUA

cts900 said:


> I wish I had good news but they were an eBay find.    I had been looking for them in 100 for 3 years with no luck and settled on 85 last year. This is a special shoe.



aww man 
theyre beautiful!
i hope one day he comes out with this shoe in the 120 id be so happy


----------



## stilly

Greta_V said:


> Some of the outfits with my new daffs
> sorry for the quality and, yes, unfortunately, restroom IS a great place to take pictures at



Love the outfits and Daffs!!!
Gorgy!!!


----------



## stilly

Girl X said:


> My first WIW at the Purseblog! This is a recent 'out for dinner' outfit



Amazing outfit!!!


----------



## GrRoxy

Girl X said:
			
		

> My first WIW at the Purseblog! This is a recent 'out for dinner' outfit



You look great! I love this kind of dresses... May I ask where did you find this beautiful dress (nvm that in Paris is super cold) ?


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Girl X said:
			
		

> My first WIW at the Purseblog! This is a recent 'out for dinner' outfit



You look fabulous! This dress with the uneven hemline is soooo sexy!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Going to a fashion show and dinner reception in Givenchy dress, Cartier clutch & Altadama 140 in rouge


----------



## poppyseed

05_sincere said:


> Me this weekend hanging out with my uncle on the party bus.
> Express jeans and shirt
> DIY Volcano Strass Ron Ron



I love this! it's so cool how you paired the superdressy shoes with relatively casual outfit, just shows strass can be worn everyday! 
Gives me inspiration to get on with my planed DIY Volcano strass on my  balck decolettes.


----------



## megt10

05_sincere said:


> Me this weekend hanging out with my uncle on the party bus.
> Express jeans and shirt
> DIY Volcano Strass Ron Ron


You look great.


Greta_V said:


> Some of the outfits with my new daffs
> sorry for the quality and, yes, unfortunately, restroom IS a great place to take pictures at


Very cute pics.


wannaprada said:


> Posing with my new bag.  Top and pants, Jcrew with my navy Biancas. Thanks to some heel grips, they fit perfect now!


You look fab as always Wanna, love the bag.



Girl X said:


> My first WIW at the Purseblog! This is a recent 'out for dinner' outfit



Stunning!


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going to a fashion show and dinner reception in Givenchy dress, Cartier clutch & Altadama 140 in rouge



Wow, you look beautiful. I always love your pics.


----------



## wannaprada

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Going to a fashion show and dinner reception in Givenchy dress, Cartier clutch & Altadama 140 in rouge



Love the outfit!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> You look great.
> 
> Very cute pics.
> 
> You look fab as always Wanna, love the bag.
> 
> Stunning!



Thanks Megt!


----------



## wannaprada

Here I am before heading to work. Jcrew sweater and skirt in my beloved nude Pigalle. I am just in love with this shoe!  Have a fabulous day ladies!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Here I am before heading to work. Jcrew sweater and skirt in my beloved nude Pigalle. I am just in love with this shoe!  Have a fabulous day ladies!



Totally gorgeous outfit Wanna. You look fantastic in that skirt too.


----------



## mularice

Lovely ladies all looking beautiful! I must say I love dip hem skirts and dresses too!


----------



## Christchrist

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Going to a fashion show and dinner reception in Givenchy dress, Cartier clutch & Altadama 140 in rouge



Love the shoe clutch combo. Dress is pretty also. You look great


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Here I am before heading to work. Jcrew sweater and skirt in my beloved nude Pigalle. I am just in love with this shoe!  Have a fabulous day ladies!



This outfit was made for you. That pink is perfect with these shoes. Looking hot babe!


----------



## JessieG

Love your skirt...the Fluro pink looks great with the nude...perfect balance for work and of course fantastic with the shoes!
You always look lovely!!


----------



## 05_sincere

kham said:


> After letting them sit in my closet for a year, I finally pulled out my Africa Suede Harletty





phiphi said:


> hope you guys are all doing well! bringing out the burlinas to play!





megt10 said:


> Running errands today in my YSA Mixed-Media boots. The dress is Design History and the jacket is my Marine Balenciaga cropped moto.





PyAri said:


> love these! I missed out on the Harlettys.  They look fab on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My outfit for the day. Elephant gray piros.





legaldiva said:


> I live the Piros with your pink blazer!
> 
> Talbots olive green pencil skirt suit
> Black silk Mango blouse
> Leopard longhair Helmuts (these feel practically vintage!!)!





Greta_V said:


> Some of the outfits with my new daffs
> sorry for the quality and, yes, unfortunately, restroom IS a great place to take pictures at





wannaprada said:


> Posing with my new bag.  Top and pants, Jcrew with my navy Biancas. Thanks to some heel grips, they fit perfect now!





mrl1005 said:


> Had to copy this photo from my post this morning.





wannaprada said:


> Here I am before heading to work. Jcrew sweater and skirt in my beloved nude Pigalle. I am just in love with this shoe!  Have a fabulous day ladies!



Looking Good Ladies


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Here I am before heading to work. Jcrew sweater and skirt in my beloved nude Pigalle. I am just in love with this shoe!  Have a fabulous day ladies!



Your outfit is awesome!!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:


> Totally gorgeous outfit Wanna. You look fantastic in that skirt too.



Thanks Megt! It's difficult to find skirts and bottoms that fit me right w/o tailoring because of the butt but Jcrew stuff fits me well.



Christchrist said:


> This outfit was made for you. That pink is perfect with these shoes. Looking hot babe!



Thanks sweetie! I try! 



JessieG said:


> Love your skirt...the Fluro pink looks great with the nude...perfect balance for work and of course fantastic with the shoes!
> You always look lovely!!



Why thank you JessieG! 



05_sincere said:


> Looking Good Ladies



Thanks sincere!



fumi said:


> Your outfit is awesome!!



Thanks Fumi!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Megt! It's difficult to find skirts and bottoms that fit me right w/o tailoring because of the butt but Jcrew stuff fits me well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie! I try!
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you JessieG!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sincere!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Fumi!



Yeah it does. If I looked that good in their skirts I would never wear anything else


----------



## Girl X

GrRoxy said:


> You look great! I love this kind of dresses... May I ask where did you find this beautiful dress (nvm that in Paris is super cold) ?



Thanks! The skirt is just from ASOS.com - Paris won't be cold forever!


----------



## Girl X

WannaPrada - Thanks! I've been peeking in and commenting here and there, but I had no idea the forum had outfit threads 

ChristChrist, Stilly, ICookIEatIShop, MegT10 - Thanks!!! 


I haven't figured out how to multiquote


----------



## cts900

wannaprada said:


> Here I am before heading to work. Jcrew sweater and skirt in my beloved nude Pigalle. I am just in love with this shoe!  Have a fabulous day ladies!



You look _ridic_ in that skirt! Beautiful!!! How does anyone get any work done with you around??!!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going to a fashion show and dinner reception in Givenchy dress, Cartier clutch & Altadama 140 in rouge



Very pretty dress.  I have always loved that rouge.  



Girl X said:


> My first WIW at the Purseblog! This is a recent 'out for dinner' outfit



So romantic...



mrl1005 said:


> Outfit for today paired with my black calf graine Daffs



I want that dress!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:


> Yeah it does. If I looked that good in their skirts I would never wear anything else





cts900 said:


> You look _ridic_ in that skirt! Beautiful!!! How does anyone get any work done with you around??!!



You ladies got me blushing! Lol! I will think of you two and won't be so hard on muself next time I'm in one of my "I need to lose some damn weight" mood!


----------



## mrl1005

cts900 said:
			
		

> You look ridic in that skirt! Beautiful!!! How does anyone get any work done with you around??!!
> 
> Very pretty dress.  I have always loved that rouge.
> 
> So romantic...
> 
> I want that dress!



I adore it. Express is always  in my book!


----------



## mrl1005

Brooks brothers shirt; Michael Kohrs skirt; funky tights; paired with my C'est Moi 140.


----------



## Missy1726

wannaprada said:


> Here I am before heading to work. Jcrew sweater and skirt in my beloved nude Pigalle. I am just in love with this shoe!  Have a fabulous day ladies!



That hot pink skirt and nude shoes combo is killer! You look fabulous!


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:


> Brooks brothers shirt; Michael Kohrs skirt; funky tights; paired with my C'est Moi 140.



Very nice Mrl!



Missy1726 said:


> That hot pink skirt and nude shoes combo is killer! You look fabulous!



Why thank you Missy!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Brooks brothers shirt; Michael Kohrs skirt; funky tights; paired with my C'est Moi 140.



Best dressed!


----------



## martinaa

wannaprada said:


> Here I am before heading to work. Jcrew sweater and skirt in my beloved nude Pigalle. I am just in love with this shoe!  Have a fabulous day ladies!



OMG! This is an amazing outfit! You look great girl!


----------



## Echoes

carlinha said:


> and with the lovely *sobe2009* and her *leopard MBPs*




More, More!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

wannaprada said:


> Posing with my new bag.  Top and pants, Jcrew with my navy Biancas. Thanks to some heel grips, they fit perfect now!



Lovely, sophisticated look!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:


> Wow, you look beautiful. I always love your pics.






wannaprada said:


> Love the outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Megt!





Christchrist said:


> Love the shoe clutch combo. Dress is pretty also. You look great





cts900 said:


> You look _ridic_ in that skirt! Beautiful!!! How does anyone get any work done with you around??!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty dress.  I have always loved that rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> So romantic...
> 
> 
> 
> I want that dress!



Thank you guys!


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Brooks brothers shirt; Michael Kohrs skirt; funky tights; paired with my C'est Moi 140.



You look great MRL.


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Best dressed!






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> You look great MRL.



Thanks ladies!!


----------



## mrl1005

Casual Friday wearing my Crimson Biancas. (Yes, I'm sitting on the sink to take this pic. I saw my opportunity and went for it! No one in the rest room today!!)


----------



## poppyseed

mrl1005 said:


> Casual Friday wearing my Crimson Biancas. (Yes, I'm sitting on the sink to take this pic. I saw my opportunity and went for it! No one in the rest room today!!)



LOL! I think there should be a thread of pics of us taking pics of our CLs, that should be a laugh!
Love the colour of your Biancas.


----------



## RedBottomLover

mrl1005 said:


> Casual Friday wearing my Crimson Biancas. (Yes, I'm sitting on the sink to take this pic. I saw my opportunity and went for it! No one in the rest room today!!)


Love, love, love the color of your bianca's. You look great!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Casual Friday wearing my Crimson Biancas. (Yes, I'm sitting on the sink to take this pic. I saw my opportunity and went for it! No one in the rest room today!!)



Oooooooo I like those


----------



## zalen

wannaprada said:


> Here I am before heading to work. Jcrew sweater and skirt in my beloved nude Pigalle. I am just in love with this shoe!  Have a fabulous day ladies!



You look beautiful!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Okay, I'll admit it ... 30 year old Twihard here, haha.   With my cousin (waiting on two friends to join us)... decoded to glam up a tweeny Edward shirt, haha. 

Hot Topic shirt (can't believe this is a men's shirt, wtf?!  Bought the smallest size and it works!), H&M burgundy faux leather leggings, black ruffled NL long cardi, black caviar Jumbo and my new legit obsession - black/silver spike pigalle platos!


----------



## mrsMP

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll admit it ... 30 year old Twihard here, haha.   With my cousin (waiting on two friends to join us)... decoded to glam up a tweeny Edward shirt, haha.
> 
> Hot Topic shirt (can't believe this is a men's shirt, wtf?!  Bought the smallest size and it works!), H&M burgundy faux leather leggings, black ruffled NL long cardi, black caviar Jumbo and my new legit obsession - black/silver spike pigalle platos!



Lol! Love this!


----------



## soleilbrun

mrl1005 said:


> Casual Friday wearing my Crimson Biancas. (Yes, I'm sitting on the sink to take this pic. I saw my opportunity and went for it! No one in the rest room today!!)



Those look great on you. I love the color.



fieryfashionist said:


> Okay, I'll admit it ... 30 year old Twihard here, haha.   With my cousin (waiting on two friends to join us)... decoded to glam up a tweeny Edward shirt, haha.
> 
> Hot Topic shirt (can't believe this is a men's shirt, wtf?!  Bought the smallest size and it works!), H&M burgundy faux leather leggings, black ruffled NL long cardi, black caviar Jumbo and my new legit obsession - black/silver spike pigalle platos!
> 
> You were most likely the most fashionable fan there. Love the shoes and leggings.


----------



## Missy1726

fieryfashionist said:


> Okay, I'll admit it ... 30 year old Twihard here, haha.   With my cousin (waiting on two friends to join us)... decoded to glam up a tweeny Edward shirt, haha.
> 
> Hot Topic shirt (can't believe this is a men's shirt, wtf?!  Bought the smallest size and it works!), H&M burgundy faux leather leggings, black ruffled NL long cardi, black caviar Jumbo and my new legit obsession - black/silver spike pigalle platos!



hahaha thats awesome!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Going to a fashion show and dinner reception in Givenchy dress, Cartier clutch & Altadama 140 in rouge



Über glam!!   Love it!! 




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Here I am before heading to work. Jcrew sweater and skirt in my beloved nude Pigalle. I am just in love with this shoe!  Have a fabulous day ladies!



I love the color of your skirt... so so pretty!!   You are the epitome of put together fabulousness! 




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Brooks brothers shirt; Michael Kohrs skirt; funky tights; paired with my C'est Moi 140.



Love the c'est moi booties on you... classy elegance with a twist!! 




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Casual Friday wearing my Crimson Biancas. (Yes, I'm sitting on the sink to take this pic. I saw my opportunity and went for it! No one in the rest room today!!)



Love the color of your Biancas!   Great outfit!


----------



## fumi

fieryfashionist said:


> Okay, I'll admit it ... 30 year old Twihard here, haha.   With my cousin (waiting on two friends to join us)... decoded to glam up a tweeny Edward shirt, haha.
> 
> Hot Topic shirt (can't believe this is a men's shirt, wtf?!  Bought the smallest size and it works!), H&M burgundy faux leather leggings, black ruffled NL long cardi, black caviar Jumbo and my new legit obsession - black/silver spike pigalle platos!



Shoe twins!  They look good on you!


----------



## fumi

mrl1005 said:


> Casual Friday wearing my Crimson Biancas. (Yes, I'm sitting on the sink to take this pic. I saw my opportunity and went for it! No one in the rest room today!!)



I love the color of those Biancas!


----------



## RedBottomLover

fieryfashionist said:


> Okay, I'll admit it ... 30 year old Twihard here, haha.   With my cousin (waiting on two friends to join us)... decoded to glam up a tweeny Edward shirt, haha.
> 
> Hot Topic shirt (can't believe this is a men's shirt, wtf?!  Bought the smallest size and it works!), H&M burgundy faux leather leggings, black ruffled NL long cardi, black caviar Jumbo and my new legit obsession - black/silver spike pigalle platos!


Team Edward!  The spikes look amazing on you!


----------



## Christchrist

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll admit it ... 30 year old Twihard here, haha.   With my cousin (waiting on two friends to join us)... decoded to glam up a tweeny Edward shirt, haha.
> 
> Hot Topic shirt (can't believe this is a men's shirt, wtf?!  Bought the smallest size and it works!), H&M burgundy faux leather leggings, black ruffled NL long cardi, black caviar Jumbo and my new legit obsession - black/silver spike pigalle platos!



You look great!!!! Even down to the lipstick! Flawless!


----------



## cts900

fieryfashionist said:


> Okay, I'll admit it ... 30 year old Twihard here, haha.   With my cousin (waiting on two friends to join us)... decoded to glam up a tweeny Edward shirt, haha.
> 
> Hot Topic shirt (can't believe this is a men's shirt, wtf?!  Bought the smallest size and it works!), H&M burgundy faux leather leggings, black ruffled NL long cardi, black caviar Jumbo and my new legit obsession - black/silver spike pigalle platos!



Everything about your post makes me happy. SO HAPPY to see you. Fabulous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

fumi said:
			
		

> Shoe twins!  They look good on you!



Yay!!   Thank you!!   They received so many compliments and hell, I kept staring at my feet, haha! 




			
				RedBottomLover said:
			
		

> Team Edward!  The spikes look amazing on you!



Hell yeah ... what other team is there?! Haha.   Aww, thank you!!   Lotsa women liked 'em! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> You look great!!!! Even down to the lipstick! Flawless!



Aww, thanks so much!!   I'm such a makeup whore, haha... Mac rebel! 




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> Everything about your post makes me happy. SO HAPPY to see you. Fabulous!



You are too sweet... thank you so much!!   Trying to get to a happier place... some Spikes, and some Edward surely help, haha, but it's kind people like you who I am most grateful for.


----------



## wannaprada

martinaa said:
			
		

> OMG! This is an amazing outfit! You look great girl!






			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Lovely, sophisticated look!



Thank you ladies! 




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Casual Friday wearing my Crimson Biancas. (Yes, I'm sitting on the sink to take this pic. I saw my opportunity and went for it! No one in the rest room today!!)



I love this look and we are shoe twins! 




			
				zalen said:
			
		

> You look beautiful!



Why thank you zalen! You're too sweet!




			
				fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll admit it ... 30 year old Twihard here, haha.   With my cousin (waiting on two friends to join us)... decoded to glam up a tweeny Edward shirt, haha.
> 
> Hot Topic shirt (can't believe this is a men's shirt, wtf?!  Bought the smallest size and it works!), H&M burgundy faux leather leggings, black ruffled NL long cardi, black caviar Jumbo and my new legit obsession - black/silver spike pigalle platos!



You look great fiery! I love how you put this whole look together and that Chanel is dreamy!! 




			
				fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Über glam!!   Love it!!
> 
> I love the color of your skirt... so so pretty!!   You are the epitome of put together fabulousness!



Now you're making me blush!  Thanks babe!


----------



## wannaprada

I usually wear jeans to work on Friday but I had to attend a CLE (legal training) so I decided to look professional.  Ann Taylor top and pants with my suede Miss Clichy. Happy Friday fashionistas!


----------



## stilly

fieryfashionist said:


> Okay, I'll admit it ... 30 year old Twihard here, haha.   With my cousin (waiting on two friends to join us)... decoded to glam up a tweeny Edward shirt, haha.
> 
> Hot Topic shirt (can't believe this is a men's shirt, wtf?!  Bought the smallest size and it works!), H&M burgundy faux leather leggings, black ruffled NL long cardi, black caviar Jumbo and my new legit obsession - black/silver spike pigalle platos!



Such a cute look!!!


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> Brooks brothers shirt; Michael Kohrs skirt; funky tights; paired with my C'est Moi 140.



Love the outfit *mrl*!!!


----------



## stilly

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Going to a fashion show and dinner reception in Givenchy dress, Cartier clutch & Altadama 140 in rouge



Gorgeous look!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Here I am before heading to work. Jcrew sweater and skirt in my beloved nude Pigalle. I am just in love with this shoe!  Have a fabulous day ladies!



The piggies are so fabulous on you *wanna*!!!
Love the pink skirt!!!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I usually wear jeans to work on Friday but I had to attend a CLE (legal training) so I decided to look professional.  Ann Taylor top and pants with my suede Miss Clichy. Happy Friday fashionistas!



Classy little lassy


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Going to a wedding!

Asos dress
Lace/satin Very Prive
Hair in a bun
Chanel medium beige caviar with silver hardware
Red lips
Red nails
Costume jewelry


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Going to a wedding!
> 
> Asos dress
> Lace/satin Very Prive
> Hair in a bun
> Chanel medium beige caviar with silver hardware
> Red lips
> Red nails
> Costume jewelry



Whoa. Looking hot. Love the bag and shoes. Everything else is good but I'm a bag hag and a shoe whore


----------



## fumi

hermosa_vogue said:


> Going to a wedding!
> 
> Asos dress
> Lace/satin Very Prive
> Hair in a bun
> Chanel medium beige caviar with silver hardware
> Red lips
> Red nails
> Costume jewelry
> 
> View attachment 1949619
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949620
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949621



The VPs and the ring are pretty!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Where- walnut creek cheese cake factory (it's out in the east bay, a town around 45 mins from sf)

Who- Group of three

Outfit- no makeup! Hair in a ballerina bun, red turtleneck shirt, oversized Tourve knit sweater, grey true religion skinny jeans, red AMQ clutch and black patent rolandos.... Ouch &yum!


----------



## Milan123

hermosa_vogue said:


> Going to a wedding!
> 
> Asos dress
> Lace/satin Very Prive
> Hair in a bun
> Chanel medium beige caviar with silver hardware
> Red lips
> Red nails
> Costume jewelry
> 
> Gorgeous Love the whole outfit


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Casual Friday wearing my Crimson Biancas. (Yes, I'm sitting on the sink to take this pic. I saw my opportunity and went for it! No one in the rest room today!!)



Hahaha that's so cute! Imagine if someone had walked in :0P lovely outfit!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll admit it ... 30 year old Twihard here, haha.   With my cousin (waiting on two friends to join us)... decoded to glam up a tweeny Edward shirt, haha.
> 
> Hot Topic shirt (can't believe this is a men's shirt, wtf?!  Bought the smallest size and it works!), H&M burgundy faux leather leggings, black ruffled NL long cardi, black caviar Jumbo and my new legit obsession - black/silver spike pigalle platos!



So appropriate for the occasion and super hot!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

stilly said:
			
		

> Gorgeous look!!!






			
				fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Über glam!!   Love it!!
> 
> I love the color of your skirt... so so pretty!!   You are the epitome of put together fabulousness!
> 
> Love the c'est moi booties on you... classy elegance with a twist!!
> 
> Love the color of your Biancas!   Great outfit!



Thank you, ladies!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Going to a wedding!
> 
> Asos dress
> Lace/satin Very Prive
> Hair in a bun
> Chanel medium beige caviar with silver hardware
> Red lips
> Red nails
> Costume jewelry



Oh I LOVE your shoes. I wanted them so badly but Prives don't fit my feet for some reason, so I can only drool from afar... I like your dress choice. It goes very well with the shoes


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

I'm being very naughty. Went to lunch and then to a podiatrist with a friend whom I also used to go to. He's dead against any kind of heels, so I wore my highest pair: Lady Peep 150. 

DVF dress, Balenciaga bag, Hermes cuff


----------



## 9distelle

IcookIeatIshop said:


> I'm being very naughty. Went to lunch and then to a podiatrist with a friend whom I also used to go to. He's dead against any kind of heels, so I wore my highest pair: Lady Peep 150.
> 
> DVF dress, Balenciaga bag, Hermes cuff


Love the entire outfit!! The LP are sling back or closed back?


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

9distelle said:
			
		

> Love the entire outfit!! The LP are sling back or closed back?



Sling back :0)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Going to a wedding!
> 
> Asos dress
> Lace/satin Very Prive
> Hair in a bun
> Chanel medium beige caviar with silver hardware
> Red lips
> Red nails
> Costume jewelry
> 
> View attachment 1949619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949621


Very nice! I love your ring!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> I usually wear jeans to work on Friday but I had to attend a CLE (legal training) so I decided to look professional.  Ann Taylor top and pants with my suede Miss Clichy. Happy Friday fashionistas!



Cute outfit especially the sweater!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

IcookIeatIshop said:


> I'm being very naughty. Went to lunch and then to a podiatrist with a friend whom I also used to go to. He's dead against any kind of heels, so I wore my highest pair: Lady Peep 150.
> 
> DVF dress, Balenciaga bag, Hermes cuff



Very sexy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Casual Friday wearing my Crimson Biancas. (Yes, I'm sitting on the sink to take this pic. I saw my opportunity and went for it! No one in the rest room today!!)



I love the red!


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Okay, I'll admit it ... 30 year old Twihard here, haha.   With my cousin (waiting on two friends to join us)... decoded to glam up a tweeny Edward shirt, haha.
> 
> Hot Topic shirt (can't believe this is a men's shirt, wtf?!  Bought the smallest size and it works!), H&M burgundy faux leather leggings, black ruffled NL long cardi, black caviar Jumbo and my new legit obsession - black/silver spike pigalle platos!


Hey shoe twin you look fabulous. Love the entire outfit especially the shoes.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I usually wear jeans to work on Friday but I had to attend a CLE (legal training) so I decided to look professional.  Ann Taylor top and pants with my suede Miss Clichy. Happy Friday fashionistas!



Love the outfit


----------



## dbeth

hermosa_vogue said:


> Going to a wedding!
> 
> Asos dress
> Lace/satin Very Prive
> Hair in a bun
> Chanel medium beige caviar with silver hardware
> Red lips
> Red nails
> Costume jewelry
> 
> View attachment 1949619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949621



U look gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



IcookIeatIshop said:


> I'm being very naughty. Went to lunch and then to a podiatrist with a friend whom I also used to go to. He's dead against any kind of heels, so I wore my highest pair: Lady Peep 150.
> 
> DVF dress, Balenciaga bag, Hermes cuff



DVF never dissapoints! Love your dress---u look beatiful!! 



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Sling back :0)



HOT!! 



mrl1005 said:


> Casual Friday wearing my Crimson Biancas. (Yes, I'm sitting on the sink to take this pic. I saw my opportunity and went for it! No one in the rest room today!!)



Wow, that Crimson is tdf. Gorgeoussssss!!! 



fieryfashionist said:


> Okay, I'll admit it ... 30 year old Twihard here, haha.   With my cousin (waiting on two friends to join us)... decoded to glam up a tweeny Edward shirt, haha.
> 
> Hot Topic shirt (can't believe this is a men's shirt, wtf?!  Bought the smallest size and it works!), H&M burgundy faux leather leggings, black ruffled NL long cardi, black caviar Jumbo and my new legit obsession - black/silver spike pigalle platos!



Lol!!! Love love love!!! The piggies with your shirt is a perfect combo!! I wore furry boots since I love Jacob.



wannaprada said:


> I usually wear jeans to work on Friday but I had to attend a CLE (legal training) so I decided to look professional.  Ann Taylor top and pants with my suede Miss Clichy. Happy Friday fashionistas!




You look great wanna! Shoe twins---love the Miss Clichy!


----------



## dbeth

Went out to dinner with my hubby & kiddos last weekend & wore my new Bye Bye's for the first time!!! Really love these---highly recommend if you can get use to the pitch.


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Went out to dinner with my hubby & kiddos last weekend & wore my new Bye Bye's for the first time!!! Really love these---highly recommend if you can get use to the pitch.



Oh you look fierce! Those were meant for you


----------



## dbeth

Christchrist said:


> Oh you look fierce! Those were meant for you



Thanks CC! I was pleasantly surprised that they looked good on.


----------



## cts900

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my hubby & kiddos last weekend & wore my new Bye Bye's for the first time!!! Really love these---highly recommend if you can get use to the pitch.



Always incredible and amazing.  If I had any discipline, I would strive for a body like yours.  Damn!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> I'm being very naughty. Went to lunch and then to a podiatrist with a friend whom I also used to go to. He's dead against any kind of heels, so I wore my highest pair: Lady Peep 150.
> 
> DVF dress, Balenciaga bag, Hermes cuff



Absolutely lovely. 



hermosa_vogue said:


> Going to a wedding!
> 
> Asos dress
> Lace/satin Very Prive
> Hair in a bun
> Chanel medium beige caviar with silver hardware
> Red lips
> Red nails
> Costume jewelry
> 
> View attachment 1949619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949621



This is gorgeous. 



wannaprada said:


> I usually wear jeans to work on Friday but I had to attend a CLE (legal training) so I decided to look professional.  Ann Taylor top and pants with my suede Miss Clichy. Happy Friday fashionistas!



LOVE this color on you!  So flattering to your beautiful skin tone.  Amazing, as always *wanna*. 



fieryfashionist said:


> You are too sweet... thank you so much!!   Trying to get to a happier place... some Spikes, and some Edward surely help, haha, but *it's kind people like you who I am most grateful for*.



This feeling is mutual, sweetie .


----------



## cts900

For work in Boden's "Audrey Dress" and Camel VPs...the top needs tailoring to pull in the waist but I wore it anyway.  Couldn't wait!


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:
			
		

> For work in Boden's "Audrey Dress" and Camel VPs...the top needs tailoring to pull in the waist but I wore it anyway.  Couldn't wait!



That's so Jackie O. I love it. You look great babe


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> That's so Jackie O. I love it. You look great babe



Awww...so nice of you to make such a generous comparison.  Thanks!


----------



## dbeth

cts900 said:


> Always incredible and amazing.  If I had any discipline, I would strive for a body like yours.  Damn!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this color on you!  So flattering to your beautiful skin tone.  Amazing, as always *wanna*.
> 
> 
> 
> This feeling is mutual, sweetie .



Oh cts!!! You are to sweet.  Thank you doll!! 



cts900 said:


> For work in Boden's "Audrey Dress" and Camel VPs...the top needs tailoring to pull in the waist but I wore it anyway.  Couldn't wait!




You always look so classy!!! I agree with CC--very Jackie O!!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> I usually wear jeans to work on Friday but I had to attend a CLE (legal training) so I decided to look professional.  Ann Taylor top and pants with my suede Miss Clichy. Happy Friday fashionistas!



Fabulous look and very professional! Great choice.


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Going to a wedding!
> 
> Asos dress
> Lace/satin Very Prive
> Hair in a bun
> Chanel medium beige caviar with silver hardware
> Red lips
> Red nails
> Costume jewelry
> 
> View attachment 1949619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949621



Wow, hope you didn't upstage the bride with that hot look


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> I'm being very naughty. Went to lunch and then to a podiatrist with a friend whom I also used to go to. He's dead against any kind of heels, so I wore my highest pair: Lady Peep 150.
> 
> DVF dress, Balenciaga bag, Hermes cuff



You look stunning. I don't think I have ever seen this DVF dress before, I love it what is the name of it?


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my hubby & kiddos last weekend & wore my new Bye Bye's for the first time!!! Really love these---highly recommend if you can get use to the pitch.



LOVE, LOVE LOVE  You look awesome and the shoes look fab on you.


----------



## Chakern

Girl X said:
			
		

> My first WIW at the Purseblog! This is a recent 'out for dinner' outfit



So beautiful :0)


----------



## cts900

dbeth said:


> Oh cts!!! You are to sweet.  Thank you doll!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You always look so classy!!! I agree with CC--very Jackie O!!



You are also so, so sweet.  Thanks, dear *beth*!


----------



## beagly911

I'm away for a couple of days and end up 6 pages behind, wow!



mrl1005 said:


> Casual Friday wearing my Crimson Biancas. (Yes, I'm sitting on the sink to take this pic. I saw my opportunity and went for it! No one in the rest room today!!)


Love the color of the Biancas mrl!!



fieryfashionist said:


> Okay, I'll admit it ... 30 year old Twihard here, haha.   With my cousin (waiting on two friends to join us)... decoded to glam up a tweeny Edward shirt, haha.
> 
> Hot Topic shirt (can't believe this is a men's shirt, wtf?!  Bought the smallest size and it works!), H&M burgundy faux leather leggings, black ruffled NL long cardi, black caviar Jumbo and my new legit obsession - black/silver spike pigalle platos!


Too cute, love the CL's with the t!



wannaprada said:


> I usually wear jeans to work on Friday but I had to attend a CLE (legal training) so I decided to look professional.  Ann Taylor top and pants with my suede Miss Clichy. Happy Friday fashionistas!


Classy as always wanna!!


hermosa_vogue said:


> Going to a wedding!
> 
> Asos dress
> Lace/satin Very Prive
> Hair in a bun
> Chanel medium beige caviar with silver hardware
> Red lips
> Red nails
> Costume jewelry
> 
> View attachment 1949619
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949621



Beautiful!  Making me reconsider selling my red satin/lace yoyo zeppas!!  Your VP's are gorgeous!




IcookIeatIshop said:


> I'm being very naughty. Went to lunch and then to a podiatrist with a friend whom I also used to go to. He's dead against any kind of heels, so I wore my highest pair: Lady Peep 150.
> 
> DVF dress, Balenciaga bag, Hermes cuff


Hehe, you go get that podiatrist!!  Your LP's look awesome!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my hubby & kiddos last weekend & wore my new Bye Bye's for the first time!!! Really love these---highly recommend if you can get use to the pitch.


WOW, looking good dbeth!  


cts900 said:


> For work in Boden's "Audrey Dress" and Camel VPs...the top needs tailoring to pull in the waist but I wore it anyway.  Couldn't wait!


Definately agree with CC, you are elegantly channeling Jackie O...you look fantastic cts!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very sexy!





dbeth said:


> U look gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> DVF never dissapoints! Love your dress---u look beatiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> HOT!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that Crimson is tdf. Gorgeoussssss!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!! Love love love!!! The piggies with your shirt is a perfect combo!! I wore furry boots since I love Jacob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look great wanna! Shoe twins---love the Miss Clichy!





cts900 said:


> Always incredible and amazing.  If I had any discipline, I would strive for a body like yours.  Damn!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this color on you!  So flattering to your beautiful skin tone.  Amazing, as always *wanna*.
> 
> 
> 
> This feeling is mutual, sweetie .





megt10 said:


> You look stunning. I don't think I have ever seen this DVF dress before, I love it what is the name of it?





beagly911 said:


> I'm away for a couple of days and end up 6 pages behind, wow!
> 
> 
> Love the color of the Biancas mrl!!
> 
> 
> Too cute, love the CL's with the t!
> 
> 
> Classy as always wanna!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  Making me reconsider selling my red satin/lace yoyo zeppas!!  Your VP's are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, you go get that podiatrist!!  Your LP's look awesome!



Thank you, ladies! His eyeballs rolled almost to the back of his head when he saw me, hahaha! I hope he takes me back if ever I have problems with my knees again. 

*Meg*, I'm not sure what it's called. I got it in Paris 2-3 seasons ago. It's not very typical DVF yet the drape is so her


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Definately agree with CC, you are elegantly channeling Jackie O...you look fantastic cts!!



Thank you very much, my friend .


----------



## CocoB

cts900 said:


> For work in Boden's "Audrey Dress" and Camel VPs...the top needs tailoring to pull in the waist but I wore it anyway.  Couldn't wait!



CTS, this whole thing is so pretty. I love the green, the shape of the dress, and the VPS.


----------



## cts900

CocoB said:


> CTS, this whole thing is so pretty. I love the green, the shape of the dress, and the VPS.



Thank you very much for the kind words .  It does not photograph very well, and actually is so much prettier--more vibrant--IRL.  I'm kind of in love....


----------



## fieryfashionist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I usually wear jeans to work on Friday but I had to attend a CLE (legal training) so I decided to look professional.  Ann Taylor top and pants with my suede Miss Clichy. Happy Friday fashionistas!



SO put together and chic!! 




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Such a cute look!!!



Aww, thanks! 




			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Going to a wedding!
> 
> Asos dress
> Lace/satin Very Prive
> Hair in a bun
> Chanel medium beige caviar with silver hardware
> Red lips
> Red nails
> Costume jewelry



Loooove lace VPs... they look so nice with your pretty dress!! 




			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> So appropriate for the occasion and super hot!!



Aww, thanks so much!! 




			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> I'm being very naughty. Went to lunch and then to a podiatrist with a friend whom I also used to go to. He's dead against any kind of heels, so I wore my highest pair: Lady Peep 150.
> 
> DVF dress, Balenciaga bag, Hermes cuff



Haha, I love that you wore LP slings to see your former podiatrist ... love your outfit!!! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Hey shoe twin you look fabulous. Love the entire outfit especially the shoes.



Hi shoe twin!   Aww, thank you!! 




			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> U look gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DVF never dissapoints! Love your dress---u look beatiful!!
> 
> HOT!!
> 
> Wow, that Crimson is tdf. Gorgeoussssss!!!
> 
> Lol!!! Love love love!!! The piggies with your shirt is a perfect combo!! I wore furry boots since I love Jacob.
> 
> You look great wanna! Shoe twins---love the Miss Clichy!



Aww, thanks so much!   Hahaha... furry wolf-esque boots sound perfect if you're team Jacob!  




			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Went out to dinner with my hubby & kiddos last weekend & wore my new Bye Bye's for the first time!!! Really love these---highly recommend if you can get use to the pitch.



Holy hotness!   Still can't believe you have kids let alone more than one... such a casually hot look! 




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> Always incredible and amazing.  If I had any discipline, I would strive for a body like yours.  Damn!
> 
> Absolutely lovely.
> 
> This is gorgeous.
> 
> LOVE this color on you!  So flattering to your beautiful skin tone.  Amazing, as always wanna.
> 
> This feeling is mutual, sweetie .



  




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> For work in Boden's "Audrey Dress" and Camel VPs...the top needs tailoring to pull in the waist but I wore it anyway.  Couldn't wait!



Sooo classy!!    This shade of green is stunning on you and I envy your camel VPs!  




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> I'm away for a couple of days and end up 6 pages behind, wow!
> 
> Love the color of the Biancas mrl!!
> 
> Too cute, love the CL's with the t!
> 
> Classy as always wanna!!
> 
> Beautiful!  Making me reconsider selling my red satin/lace yoyo zeppas!!  Your VP's are gorgeous!
> 
> Hehe, you go get that podiatrist!!  Your LP's look awesome!



Thank you!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Went to my good friends' house for their adorable daughters first bday!  H&M dress, grey tights (was too cold to go bare legged, phew) and violet greasepaint decolzeps!

She reallllly scurried away so quickly, haha (my arms are out for that reason)... and you can see the colors of my dress best in the first pic:


----------



## Christchrist

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Went to my good friends' house for their adorable daughters first bday!  H&M dress, grey tights (was too cold to go bare legged, phew) and violet greasepaint decolzeps!
> 
> She reallllly scurried away so quickly, haha (my arms are out for that reason)... and you can see the colors of my dress best in the first pic:



Great colors!


----------



## Kayapo97

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my hubby & kiddos last weekend & wore my new Bye Bye's for the first time!!! Really love these---highly recommend if you can get use to the pitch.



Congrats You look great, one hot looking Mum


----------



## Kayapo97

Girl X said:


> My first WIW at the Purseblog! This is a recent 'out for dinner' outfit



Very stylish and classic look congrats


----------



## Kayapo97

mrl1005 said:


> Brooks brothers shirt; Michael Kohrs skirt; funky tights; paired with my C'est Moi 140.



Very smart professional look teamed with some killer shoes, great!


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Thank you, ladies! His eyeballs rolled almost to the back of his head when he saw me, hahaha! I hope he takes me back if ever I have problems with my knees again.
> 
> *Meg*, I'm not sure what it's called. I got it in Paris 2-3 seasons ago. It's not very typical DVF yet the drape is so her



Lol, that is too funny. I knew I had never seen this dress before. If I had I would have purchased it for sure


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> For work in Boden's "Audrey Dress" and Camel VPs...the top needs tailoring to pull in the waist but I wore it anyway.  Couldn't wait!



You look fantastic CTS. I love the color of this dress. So pretty.


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Went to my good friends' house for their adorable daughters first bday!  H&M dress, grey tights (was too cold to go bare legged, phew) and violet greasepaint decolzeps!
> 
> She reallllly scurried away so quickly, haha (my arms are out for that reason)... and you can see the colors of my dress best in the first pic:


You are stunning in this dress and it looks great with the tights.


----------



## Luv n bags

dbeth said:
			
		

> went out to dinner with my hubby & kiddos last weekend & wore my new bye bye's for the first time!!! Really love these---highly recommend if you can get use to the pitch.



hot!!


----------



## Luv n bags

megt10 said:
			
		

> You are stunning in this dress and it looks great with the tights.



Nice outfit!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

fieryfashionist said:


> Went to my good friends' house for their adorable daughters first bday!  H&M dress, grey tights (was too cold to go bare legged, phew) and violet greasepaint decolzeps!
> 
> She reallllly scurried away so quickly, haha (my arms are out for that reason)... and you can see the colors of my dress best in the first pic:



You look fantastic!!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my hubby & kiddos last weekend & wore my new Bye Bye's for the first time!!! Really love these---highly recommend if you can get use to the pitch.



 I looove the bye bye's!!! They look really good on you, and that outfit is totally hot! 



cts900 said:


> For work in Boden's "Audrey Dress" and Camel VPs...the top needs tailoring to pull in the waist but I wore it anyway.  Couldn't wait!



I love your style, so classic. You really look super classy and I am a sucker for anything that color green, so pretty especially on you!


----------



## cts900

jess10141 said:


> :
> I love your style, so classic. You really look super classy and I am a sucker for anything that color green, so pretty especially on you!



Thank you!  I take that compliment very much to heart.  



megt10 said:


> You look fantastic CTS. I love the color of this dress. So pretty.



Thanks, meg!  You inspire me to wear color.  



fieryfashionist said:


> Went to my good friends' house for their adorable daughters first bday!  H&M dress, grey tights (was too cold to go bare legged, phew) and violet greasepaint decolzeps!
> 
> She reallllly scurried away so quickly, haha (my arms are out for that reason)... and you can see the colors of my dress best in the first pic:



I adore these colors--the combo of the dress, rights, and shoes is spectacular.  Beautiful, babe. 



fieryfashionist said:


> Sooo classy!!    This shade of green is stunning on you and I envy your camel VPs!



You and me and our camel patents .  Now if I could only pull off the Decollete and Decolzep like you!  Thanks so much, *M* :kiss:.


----------



## dhampir2005

First up, everyone looks wonderful! I'm too far behind to respond individually but from what I've seen there were some gorgeous outfits that I missed!

Two outfit pics!

First up is the outfit I wore to the actual wedding last night. Max Azria Runway Bordeaux gown worn with no299 burgundy suede/Tortuga python. I originally thought they weren't bad because my feet didn't swell and they didn't hurt. It turns out they didn't hurt because they went numb.... Oh well at least no swelling.

Second outfit is the outfit I wore to the rehearsal dinner. Herve Leger Austina dress worn with black kid pigalle platos.


----------



## martinaa

dhampir2005 said:


> First up, everyone looks wonderful! I'm too far behind to respond individually but from what I've seen there were some gorgeous outfits that I missed!
> 
> Two outfit pics!
> 
> First up is the outfit I wore to the actual wedding last night. Max Azria Runway Bordeaux gown worn with no299 burgundy suede/Tortuga python. I originally thought they weren't bad because my feet didn't swell and they didn't hurt. It turns out they didn't hurt because they went numb.... Oh well at least no swelling.
> 
> Second outfit is the outfit I wore to the rehearsal dinner. Herve Leger Austina dress worn with black kid pigalle platos.



You look great! The first outfit is my favorite. I love the combo!


----------



## mrl1005

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> First up, everyone looks wonderful! I'm too far behind to respond individually but from what I've seen there were some gorgeous outfits that I missed!
> 
> Two outfit pics!
> 
> First up is the outfit I wore to the actual wedding last night. Max Azria Runway Bordeaux gown worn with no299 burgundy suede/Tortuga python. I originally thought they weren't bad because my feet didn't swell and they didn't hurt. It turns out they didn't hurt because they went numb.... Oh well at least no swelling.
> 
> Second outfit is the outfit I wore to the rehearsal dinner. Herve Leger Austina dress worn with black kid pigalle platos.



Both dresses are gorgeous! I love the color!!!


----------



## stilly

dhampir2005 said:


> First up, everyone looks wonderful! I'm too far behind to respond individually but from what I've seen there were some gorgeous outfits that I missed!
> 
> Two outfit pics!
> 
> First up is the outfit I wore to the actual wedding last night. Max Azria Runway Bordeaux gown worn with no299 burgundy suede/Tortuga python. I originally thought they weren't bad because my feet didn't swell and they didn't hurt. It turns out they didn't hurt because they went numb.... Oh well at least no swelling.
> 
> Second outfit is the outfit I wore to the rehearsal dinner. Herve Leger Austina dress worn with black kid pigalle platos.




Love the looks *dhampir*!!!


----------



## cts900

dhampir2005 said:


> First up, everyone looks wonderful! I'm too far behind to respond individually but from what I've seen there were some gorgeous outfits that I missed!
> 
> Two outfit pics!
> 
> First up is the outfit I wore to the actual wedding last night. Max Azria Runway Bordeaux gown worn with no299 burgundy suede/Tortuga python. I originally thought they weren't bad because my feet didn't swell and they didn't hurt. It turns out they didn't hurt because they went numb.... Oh well at least no swelling.
> 
> Second outfit is the outfit I wore to the rehearsal dinner. Herve Leger Austina dress worn with black kid pigalle platos.



Both looks are beautiful.


----------



## fumi

dhampir2005 said:


> First up, everyone looks wonderful! I'm too far behind to respond individually but from what I've seen there were some gorgeous outfits that I missed!
> 
> Two outfit pics!
> 
> First up is the outfit I wore to the actual wedding last night. Max Azria Runway Bordeaux gown worn with no299 burgundy suede/Tortuga python. I originally thought they weren't bad because my feet didn't swell and they didn't hurt. It turns out they didn't hurt because they went numb.... Oh well at least no swelling.
> 
> Second outfit is the outfit I wore to the rehearsal dinner. Herve Leger Austina dress worn with black kid pigalle platos.



You look stunning!


----------



## Nolia

*Out for a friend's birthday tonight in Mad Martas!*


----------



## mrl1005

Nolia said:
			
		

> Out for a friend's birthday tonight in Mad Martas!



Love it!


----------



## fumi

Nolia said:


> *Out for a friend's birthday tonight in Mad Martas!*



Super edgy!


----------



## GrRoxy

Nolia said:


> *Out for a friend's birthday tonight in Mad Martas!*



Aaahhh these shoes!  You look good!


----------



## mrl1005

Outfit for job 2: black plain shirt; Alice & Olivia faux fur vest; skinny jeans paired with my black eel ADs


----------



## Nolia

mrl1005 said:


> Love it!





fumi said:


> Super edgy!





GrRoxy said:


> Aaahhh these shoes!  You look good!



Thank you~


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Outfit for job 2: black plain shirt; Alice & Olivia faux fur vest; skinny jeans paired with my black eel ADs



That is my favorite shoe on you


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> Out for a friend's birthday tonight in Mad Martas!



Ooooooo myyyyyyy. Smokin!


----------



## dhampir2005

martinaa said:


> You look great! The first outfit is my favorite. I love the combo!





mrl1005 said:


> Both dresses are gorgeous! I love the color!!!





stilly said:


> Love the looks *dhampir*!!!





cts900 said:


> Both looks are beautiful.





fumi said:


> You look stunning!



Thank you ladies so much!  it was a high maintenance weekend!


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> That is my favorite shoe on you



 thanks!!


----------



## evanescent

mrl1005 said:


> Outfit for job 2: black plain shirt; Alice & Olivia faux fur vest; skinny jeans paired with my black eel ADs



Cute outfit!



Nolia said:


> *Out for a friend's birthday tonight in Mad Martas!*



OMG those Mad Martas!  You look great! 



dhampir2005 said:


> First up, everyone looks wonderful! I'm too far behind to respond individually but from what I've seen there were some gorgeous outfits that I missed!
> 
> Two outfit pics!
> 
> First up is the outfit I wore to the actual wedding last night. Max Azria Runway Bordeaux gown worn with no299 burgundy suede/Tortuga python. I originally thought they weren't bad because my feet didn't swell and they didn't hurt. It turns out they didn't hurt because they went numb.... Oh well at least no swelling.
> 
> Second outfit is the outfit I wore to the rehearsal dinner. Herve Leger Austina dress worn with black kid pigalle platos.



Both outfits are stunning!!! Still so in love with the 299s! 



fieryfashionist said:


> Went to my good friends' house for their adorable daughters first bday!  H&M dress, grey tights (was too cold to go bare legged, phew) and violet greasepaint decolzeps!
> 
> She reallllly scurried away so quickly, haha (my arms are out for that reason)... and you can see the colors of my dress best in the first pic:



Aw I love your dress  Looking great fiery!



cts900 said:


> For work in Boden's "Audrey Dress" and Camel VPs...the top needs tailoring to pull in the waist but I wore it anyway.  Couldn't wait!



Simply fabulous! Very chic and elegant.



dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with my hubby & kiddos last weekend & wore my new Bye Bye's for the first time!!! Really love these---highly recommend if you can get use to the pitch.



Those Bye Byes look great on you!!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> I'm being very naughty. Went to lunch and then to a podiatrist with a friend whom I also used to go to. He's dead against any kind of heels, so I wore my highest pair: Lady Peep 150.
> 
> DVF dress, Balenciaga bag, Hermes cuff



Gorgeous! Love that you wore your highest heels to the podiatrist! 



hermosa_vogue said:


> Going to a wedding!
> 
> Asos dress
> Lace/satin Very Prive
> Hair in a bun
> Chanel medium beige caviar with silver hardware
> Red lips
> Red nails
> Costume jewelry
> 
> View attachment 1949619
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949620
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949621



You look stunning hun!! 



wannaprada said:


> I usually wear jeans to work on Friday but I had to attend a CLE (legal training) so I decided to look professional.  Ann Taylor top and pants with my suede Miss Clichy. Happy Friday fashionistas!



Fantastic as always


----------



## mrl1005

evanescent said:
			
		

> Cute outfit!
> 
> OMG those Mad Martas!  You look great!
> 
> Both outfits are stunning!!! Still so in love with the 299s!
> 
> Aw I love your dress  Looking great fiery!
> 
> Simply fabulous! Very chic and elegant.
> 
> Those Bye Byes look great on you!!
> 
> Gorgeous! Love that you wore your highest heels to the podiatrist!
> 
> You look stunning hun!!
> 
> Fantastic as always



Thanks!


----------



## NANI1972

fieryfashionist said:


> Okay, I'll admit it ... 30 year old Twihard here, haha.   With my cousin (waiting on two friends to join us)... decoded to glam up a tweeny Edward shirt, haha.
> 
> Hot Topic shirt (can't believe this is a men's shirt, wtf?!  Bought the smallest size and it works!), H&M burgundy faux leather leggings, black ruffled NL long cardi, black caviar Jumbo and my new legit obsession - black/silver spike pigalle platos!



Hey shoe twin!  Love the H&M leggings! Did you get them recently?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Whoa. Looking hot. Love the bag and shoes. Everything else is good but I'm a bag hag and a shoe whore



Thanks CC!  I'm more of a shoe whore than a bag hag but I won't say no to a stunning handbag 



fumi said:


> The VPs and the ring are pretty!



Thanks fumi!  The ring is an el cheapo cocktail ring 



Milan123 said:


> Gorgeous Love the whole outfit



That's very sweet of you to say Milan123



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Oh I LOVE your shoes. I wanted them so badly but Prives don't fit my feet for some reason, so I can only drool from afar... I like your dress choice. It goes very well with the shoes



Awww that's such a shame they don't fit your feet well.  Hehe I was paranoid the shoes + dress would be too matchy matchy :$



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very nice! I love your ring!



Hehe thanks Lavenderduckiez.  I love the ring as well but it was a cheap pick-me-up.



dbeth said:


> U look gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's a huge compliment coming from you dbeth.  You always look so stunning.



cts900 said:


> This is gorgeous.



cts I'm loving your recent contributions to this thread too!



megt10 said:


> Wow, hope you didn't upstage the bride with that hot look



Awwww shucks Meg you're too nice!  Hehe defs did not upstage the bride who looked stunning in her white dress.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> You look stunning hun!!



Thanks Eva 



beagly911 said:


> Beautiful!  Making me reconsider selling my red satin/lace yoyo zeppas!!  Your VP's are gorgeous!



The lace ones are always so pretty aren't they?



fieryfashionist said:


> Loooove lace VPs... they look so nice with your pretty dress!!



I'm such a huge fan of lace heels FF.  



dhampir2005 said:


> Second outfit is the outfit I wore to the rehearsal dinner. Herve Leger Austina dress worn with black kid pigalle platos.



That HL dress looks STUNNING on you!!!


----------



## cts900

evanescent said:


> Simply fabulous! Very chic and elegant.



You are so kind.  Thank you!



hermosa_vogue said:


> cts I'm loving your recent contributions to this thread too!



I'm very complimented, thanks sweetie.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

hermosa_vogue said:


> Thanks CC!  I'm more of a shoe whore than a bag hag but I won't say no to a stunning handbag
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks fumi!  The ring is an el cheapo cocktail ring
> 
> 
> 
> That's very sweet of you to say Milan123
> 
> 
> 
> Awww that's such a shame they don't fit your feet well.  Hehe I was paranoid the shoes + dress would be too matchy matchy :$
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe thanks Lavenderduckiez.  I love the ring as well but it was a cheap pick-me-up.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a huge compliment coming from you dbeth.  You always look so stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> cts I'm loving your recent contributions to this thread too!
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww shucks Meg you're too nice!  Hehe defs did not upstage the bride who looked stunning in her white dress.



Not matchy matchy at all! They compliment each other. In fact I have a pair of lacy pumps from CL (not Very Prive) that I have yet to wear because I can't think of what to wear it with. Your photo has given me some inspirations


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> Outfit for job 2: black plain shirt; Alice & Olivia faux fur vest; skinny jeans paired with my black eel ADs



So gorgeous!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

My CL outfit for today featuring black simple pumps:


----------



## fieryfashionist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Great colors!



Thank you! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> You are stunning in this dress and it looks great with the tights.



That's so nice of you to say!   Thanks so much!   I'm such a wimp when it comes to the cold... needed that extra lil layer the tights provide! 




			
				jess10141 said:
			
		

> You look fantastic!!!



Aww, thanks so much!! 




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> Thank you!  I take that compliment very much to heart.
> 
> Thanks, meg!  You inspire me to wear color.
> 
> I adore these colors--the combo of the dress, rights, and shoes is spectacular.  Beautiful, babe.
> 
> You and me and our camel patents .  Now if I could only pull off the Decollete and Decolzep like you!  Thanks so much, M :kiss:.



C!!   You're far too sweet... thanks so much!!   Haha, we do have a slight camel patent obsession, don't we?   I find it hard to believe you can't pull off decolletes/decolzeps, cuz you wear CLs so beautifully.   You're welcome! 




			
				dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> First up, everyone looks wonderful! I'm too far behind to respond individually but from what I've seen there were some gorgeous outfits that I missed!
> 
> Two outfit pics!
> 
> First up is the outfit I wore to the actual wedding last night. Max Azria Runway Bordeaux gown worn with no299 burgundy suede/Tortuga python. I originally thought they weren't bad because my feet didn't swell and they didn't hurt. It turns out they didn't hurt because they went numb.... Oh well at least no swelling.
> 
> Second outfit is the outfit I wore to the rehearsal dinner. Herve Leger Austina dress worn with black kid pigalle platos.



You look fab in both outfits!!! 




			
				Nolia said:
			
		

> Out for a friend's birthday tonight in Mad Martas!



Super cool look! 




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Outfit for job 2: black plain shirt; Alice & Olivia faux fur vest; skinny jeans paired with my black eel ADs



Love the ADs on you... great outfit! 




			
				evanescent said:
			
		

> Cute outfit!
> 
> OMG those Mad Martas!  You look great!
> 
> Both outfits are stunning!!! Still so in love with the 299s!
> 
> Aw I love your dress  Looking great fiery!
> 
> Simply fabulous! Very chic and elegant.
> 
> Those Bye Byes look great on you!!
> 
> Gorgeous! Love that you wore your highest heels to the podiatrist!
> 
> You look stunning hun!!
> 
> Fantastic as always



Aww, thanks so much!! 




			
				NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Hey shoe twin!  Love the H&M leggings! Did you get them recently?



Hi there, shoe twin!   I picked em up a few weeks ago... I hope you can still find a pair!


----------



## 4Elegance

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> My CL outfit for today featuring black simple pumps:



Love your pants and bag.  Great look


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

hellokatiegirl said:


> My CL outfit for today featuring black simple pumps:




such a cool outfit! i never would think to pair those trousers with that fantastic bag, but it all works so well on you, especially with that pop of red on your soles


----------



## Christchrist

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> My CL outfit for today featuring black simple pumps:



Citron!!! Weeeeee


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> My CL outfit for today featuring black simple pumps:



Nice pants and love the pop of yellow :0)


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Yay first time posting in this thread! Wore this a few days ago to the races  I wore a ruffled dress (there was so much volume like I was wearing a petticoat underneath!) paired with indigo metal patent Very Prive. Please excuse the silly feather thing we were given at the gates


----------



## mrl1005

Express top and pants paired with my black eel ADs (I went to work yesterday but I wasn't on the schedule which meant the ADs did not get any love yesterday.) and, yes I'm sitting on the sink. Twice, and no one was in the bathroom!


----------



## texas87

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> First up, everyone looks wonderful! I'm too far behind to respond individually but from what I've seen there were some gorgeous outfits that I missed!
> 
> Two outfit pics!
> 
> First up is the outfit I wore to the actual wedding last night. Max Azria Runway Bordeaux gown worn with no299 burgundy suede/Tortuga python. I originally thought they weren't bad because my feet didn't swell and they didn't hurt. It turns out they didn't hurt because they went numb.... Oh well at least no swelling.
> 
> Second outfit is the outfit I wore to the rehearsal dinner. Herve Leger Austina dress worn with black kid pigalle platos.



Love love you look gorgeous! Sad the No.299 made your feet go numb. Did you stand a lot? Looks like I have some fun to look forward to


----------



## Christchrist

mademoiselle.bd said:
			
		

> Yay first time posting in this thread! Wore this a few days ago to the races  I wore a ruffled dress (there was so much volume like I was wearing a petticoat underneath!) paired with indigo metal patent Very Prive. Please excuse the silly feather thing we were given at the gates



You look purdy


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Express top and pants paired with my black eel ADs (I went to work yesterday but I wasn't on the schedule which meant the ADs did not get any love yesterday.) and, yes I'm sitting on the sink. Twice, and no one was in the bathroom!



Looking good girl


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dhampir2005 said:


> First up, everyone looks wonderful! I'm too far behind to respond individually but from what I've seen there were some gorgeous outfits that I missed!
> 
> Two outfit pics!
> 
> First up is the outfit I wore to the actual wedding last night. Max Azria Runway Bordeaux gown worn with no299 burgundy suede/Tortuga python. I originally thought they weren't bad because my feet didn't swell and they didn't hurt. It turns out they didn't hurt because they went numb.... Oh well at least no swelling.
> 
> Second outfit is the outfit I wore to the rehearsal dinner. Herve Leger Austina dress worn with black kid pigalle platos.



I love your herver leger dress! YOu look hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hellokatiegirl said:


> My CL outfit for today featuring black simple pumps:



Cute! I love your alma!


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Looking good girl



Thanks!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Yay first time posting in this thread! Wore this a few days ago to the races  I wore a ruffled dress (there was so much volume like I was wearing a petticoat underneath!) paired with indigo metal patent Very Prive. Please excuse the silly feather thing we were given at the gates



Want to see closer pics of the shoes hun!

You look great


----------



## Elsie87

Lookin' good, ladies! Long time no see 

Jacket: Chanel
Brooch: Chanel
Tee: AllSaints
Jeans: H&M
Bag: Balenciaga PT
Booties: CL Esoteri


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Elsie87 said:


> Lookin' good, ladies! Long time no see
> 
> Jacket: Chanel
> Brooch: Chanel
> Tee: AllSaints
> Jeans: H&M
> Bag: Balenciaga PT
> Booties: CL Esoteri



Love the whole look!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Ribbon Crepon 100, worn with A/X pants, Valentino bag and a black


----------



## noonoo07

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Lookin' good, ladies! Long time no see
> 
> Jacket: Chanel
> Brooch: Chanel
> Tee: AllSaints
> Jeans: H&M
> Bag: Balenciaga PT
> Booties: CL Esoteri



Love!!!


----------



## megt10

hellokatiegirl said:


> My CL outfit for today featuring black simple pumps:


I love, love, love this outfit. Great pairings.


mademoiselle.bd said:


> Yay first time posting in this thread! Wore this a few days ago to the races  I wore a ruffled dress (there was so much volume like I was wearing a petticoat underneath!) paired with indigo metal patent Very Prive. Please excuse the silly feather thing we were given at the gates


You look beautiful.


mrl1005 said:


> Express top and pants paired with my black eel ADs (I went to work yesterday but I wasn't on the schedule which meant the ADs did not get any love yesterday.) and, yes I'm sitting on the sink. Twice, and no one was in the bathroom!


Gorgeous look MRL. I love the color of your top.


Elsie87 said:


> Lookin' good, ladies! Long time no see
> 
> Jacket: Chanel
> Brooch: Chanel
> Tee: AllSaints
> Jeans: H&M
> Bag: Balenciaga PT
> Booties: CL Esoteri


Oh, so glad to see you posting here. I love everything about this and all your outfits. That jacket is just gorgeous on you.


IcookIeatIshop said:


> Ribbon Crepon 100, worn with A/X pants, Valentino bag and a black



Such a cute look.


----------



## megt10

Ladies yesterday I wore my Egotina boots with black leggings and a super slouchy tunic by Krisa.


----------



## mularice

megt10 said:
			
		

> Ladies yesterday I wore my Egotina boots with black leggings and a super slouchy tunic by Krisa.



Lovely megt10! I want them so much!!


----------



## legaldiva

BCBG eggplant leather blazer (consignment sale find);
Ann Taylor black tweed skirt;
Black patent Deco's ... just back from Leather Spa and BETTER THAN NEW!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Lookin' good, ladies! Long time no see
> 
> Jacket: Chanel
> Brooch: Chanel
> Tee: AllSaints
> Jeans: H&M
> Bag: Balenciaga PT
> Booties: CL Esoteri






			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Ribbon Crepon 100, worn with A/X pants, Valentino bag and a black






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Ladies yesterday I wore my Egotina boots with black leggings and a super slouchy tunic by Krisa.






			
				legaldiva said:
			
		

> BCBG eggplant leather blazer (consignment sale find);
> Ann Taylor black tweed skirt;
> Black patent Deco's ... just back from Leather Spa and BETTER THAN NEW!!!!!



Looking good girls!


----------



## LVoepink

hellokatiegirl said:


> My CL outfit for today featuring black simple pumps:



I love your trousers!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> LOVE, LOVE LOVE  You look awesome and the shoes look fab on you.


Thanks meg dear!! I love these so much!



beagly911 said:


> WOW, looking good dbeth!
> 
> Definately agree with CC, you are elegantly channeling Jackie O...you look fantastic cts!!



Thanks beagly! 



fieryfashionist said:


> Went to my good friends' house for their adorable daughters first bday!  H&M dress, grey tights (was too cold to go bare legged, phew) and violet greasepaint decolzeps!
> 
> She reallllly scurried away so quickly, haha (my arms are out for that reason)... and you can see the colors of my dress best in the first pic:



You look hot Fiery!!! I love H&M stuff, but their clothing does not fit my body!! Even size L fits weird.



Kayapo97 said:


> Congrats You look great, one hot looking Mum



Thanks Kaya!!! 



tigertrixie said:


> hot!!



Tiger!!! U need to post more my friend! 



jess10141 said:


> I looove the bye bye's!!! They look really good on you, and that outfit is totally hot!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your style, so classic. You really look super classy and I am a sucker for anything that color green, so pretty especially on you!



Thanks Jess, I love them too! 



Nolia said:


> *Out for a friend's birthday tonight in Mad Martas!*



Wow, so edgy & fierce!!!!!!!!!!



mrl1005 said:


> Outfit for job 2: black plain shirt; Alice & Olivia faux fur vest; skinny jeans paired with my black eel ADs



LOVE your black eel AD!!! And your fur vest is so cute!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Ribbon Crepon 100, worn with A/X pants, Valentino bag and a black



You look great! Love your red Valentino bag!



megt10 said:


> Ladies yesterday I wore my Egotina boots with black leggings and a super slouchy tunic by Krisa.



So cute & relaxed Meg. Love the total look!!!!


----------



## dhampir2005

evanescent said:


> Cute outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG those Mad Martas!  You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Both outfits are stunning!!! Still so in love with the 299s!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw I love your dress  Looking great fiery!
> 
> 
> 
> Simply fabulous! Very chic and elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> Those Bye Byes look great on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Love that you wore your highest heels to the podiatrist!
> 
> 
> 
> You look stunning hun!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic as always





hermosa_vogue said:


> Thanks Eva
> 
> 
> 
> The lace ones are always so pretty aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm such a huge fan of lace heels FF.
> 
> 
> 
> That HL dress looks STUNNING on you!!!





fieryfashionist said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> That's so nice of you to say!   Thanks so much!   I'm such a wimp when it comes to the cold... needed that extra lil layer the tights provide!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> C!!   You're far too sweet... thanks so much!!   Haha, we do have a slight camel patent obsession, don't we?   I find it hard to believe you can't pull off decolletes/decolzeps, cuz you wear CLs so beautifully.   You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fab in both outfits!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Super cool look!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the ADs on you... great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, shoe twin!   I picked em up a few weeks ago... I hope you can still find a pair!



Thank you ladies 



texas87 said:


> Love love you look gorgeous! Sad the No.299 made your feet go numb. Did you stand a lot? Looks like I have some fun to look forward to



Yep, tons of standing, which is probably when they went numb 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your herver leger dress! YOu look hot!



Thank you so much!


----------



## wannaprada

Thank you *LvobsessedNYC, dbeth, cts, megt10, beagly911, fieryfashionist, and evanescent* for the lovely comments!



dhampir2005 said:


> First up, everyone looks wonderful! I'm too far behind to respond individually but from what I've seen there were some gorgeous outfits that I missed!
> 
> Two outfit pics!
> 
> First up is the outfit I wore to the actual wedding last night. Max Azria Runway Bordeaux gown worn with no299 burgundy suede/Tortuga python. I originally thought they weren't bad because my feet didn't swell and they didn't hurt. It turns out they didn't hurt because they went numb.... Oh well at least no swelling.
> 
> Second outfit is the outfit I wore to the rehearsal dinner. Herve Leger Austina dress worn with black kid pigalle platos.



You look great in both outfits!



Nolia said:


> *Out for a friend's birthday tonight in Mad Martas!*



Love those Mad Martas!



mrl1005 said:


> Outfit for job 2: black plain shirt; Alice & Olivia faux fur vest; skinny jeans paired with my black eel ADs



The ADs look great on you!



hellokatiegirl said:


> My CL outfit for today featuring black simple pumps:



Love it!



mademoiselle.bd said:


> Yay first time posting in this thread! Wore this a few days ago to the races  I wore a ruffled dress (there was so much volume like I was wearing a petticoat underneath!) paired with indigo metal patent Very Prive. Please excuse the silly feather thing we were given at the gates



What a lovely dress!  Welcome!



Elsie87 said:


> Lookin' good, ladies! Long time no see
> 
> Jacket: Chanel
> Brooch: Chanel
> Tee: AllSaints
> Jeans: H&M
> Bag: Balenciaga PT
> Booties: CL Esoteri



Perfection!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Ribbon Crepon 100, worn with A/X pants, Valentino bag and a black



Very nice!



megt10 said:


> Ladies yesterday I wore my Egotina boots with black leggings and a super slouchy tunic by Krisa.



Yet another great outfit!  Those boots look really good on you!



legaldiva said:


> BCBG eggplant leather blazer (consignment sale find);
> Ann Taylor black tweed skirt;
> Black patent Deco's ... just back from Leather Spa and BETTER THAN NEW!!!!!



Love that blazer!  



cts900 said:


> For work in Boden's "Audrey Dress" and Camel VPs...the top needs tailoring to pull in the waist but I wore it anyway.  Couldn't wait!



You look gorgeous cts!!


----------



## wannaprada

With it being so quiet here at work, I decided to dress a bit more casual than usual. Jcrew cardi, Ann Taylor, Jcrew cafe capri pants with my glitter Filo.


----------



## brittany729

wannaprada said:


> With it being so quiet here at work, I decided to dress a bit more casual than usual. Jcrew cardi, Ann Taylor, Jcrew cafe capri pants with my glitter Filo.


Loving your casual look!


----------



## mizcolon73

hellokatiegirl said:


> My CL outfit for today featuring black simple pumps:



LOVE the clors of this outfit!!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> With it being so quiet here at work, I decided to dress a bit more casual than usual. Jcrew cardi, Ann Taylor, Jcrew cafe capri pants with my glitter Filo.



Always looking fly


----------



## jhs216

megt10 said:
			
		

> Ladies yesterday I wore my Egotina boots with black leggings and a super slouchy tunic by Krisa.



Meg, every time you pull out a new amazing pair of shoes. Love your collection. These are so great. 

Also you must share who makes your jewelry! It's gorgeous.


----------



## ouija board

wannaprada said:


> With it being so quiet here at work, I decided to dress a bit more casual than usual. Jcrew cardi, Ann Taylor, Jcrew cafe capri pants with my glitter Filo.



Love those glitter Filos! Great outfit


----------



## ouija board

megt10 said:


> Ladies yesterday I wore my Egotina boots with black leggings and a super slouchy tunic by Krisa.



Everytime you post a modeling pic of those boots, I tell myself I have to get them. Love the whole outfit!


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> Lovely megt10! I want them so much!!





Christchrist said:


> Looking good girls!





dbeth said:


> Thanks meg dear!! I love these so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> You look hot Fiery!!! I love H&M stuff, but their clothing does not fit my body!! Even size L fits weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kaya!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tiger!!! U need to post more my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jess, I love them too!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so edgy & fierce!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE your black eel AD!!! And your fur vest is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great! Love your red Valentino bag!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute & relaxed Meg. Love the total look!!!!





wannaprada said:


> With it being so quiet here at work, I decided to dress a bit more casual than usual. Jcrew cardi, Ann Taylor, Jcrew cafe capri pants with my glitter Filo.


You look fabulous as always.


jhs216 said:


> Meg, every time you pull out a new amazing pair of shoes. Love your collection. These are so great.
> 
> Also you must share who makes your jewelry! It's gorgeous.





ouija board said:


> Everytime you post a modeling pic of those boots, I tell myself I have to get them. Love the whole outfit!



Thank you ladies for all your kind comments. I am totally loving these boots they are so great for a casual yet cool look. JHS thank you for the comments about my jewelry as well. The necklace I was wearing was Rececca Courtney that started out in all white gold and I had it modified and made it two tone. The right hand rings was Wellendorf Black silk. Here is a link. I forget what else I was wearing but will try and pay more attention to that detail. I love jewelry and a lot of my stuff is designed by my jeweler as well.
http://www.betteridge.com/wellendorff-black-silk-diamond-enamel-spinning-band-ring/p/4201/


----------



## cts900

wannaprada said:


> You look gorgeous cts!!





wannaprada said:


> With it being so quiet here at work, I decided to dress a bit more casual than usual. Jcrew cardi, Ann Taylor, Jcrew cafe capri pants with my glitter Filo.



Thanks, beauty!  You look damn fine, woman!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

LamborghiniGirl said:


> such a cool outfit! i never would think to pair those trousers with that fantastic bag, but it all works so well on you, especially with that pop of red on your soles





Christchrist said:


> Citron!!! Weeeeee





IcookIeatIshop said:


> Nice pants and love the pop of yellow :0)





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute! I love your alma!





megt10 said:


> I love, love, love this outfit. Great pairings.
> 
> You look beautiful.
> 
> Gorgeous look MRL. I love the color of your top.
> 
> Oh, so glad to see you posting here. I love everything about this and all your outfits. That jacket is just gorgeous on you.
> 
> 
> Such a cute look.





LVoepink said:


> I love your trousers!





mizcolon73 said:


> LOVE the clors of this outfit!!



Thank you so much for all of your sweet compliments! As I have said before, this is such a warm and supportive forum!  Sorry if I left anyone out!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

wannaprada said:


> With it being so quiet here at work, I decided to dress a bit more casual than usual. Jcrew cardi, Ann Taylor, Jcrew cafe capri pants with my glitter Filo.



Love this casual look! 



Elsie87 said:


> Lookin' good, ladies! Long time no see
> 
> Jacket: Chanel
> Brooch: Chanel
> Tee: AllSaints
> Jeans: H&M
> Bag: Balenciaga PT
> Booties: CL Esoteri



Gorgeous outfit! I love the jacket! 



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Ribbon Crepon 100, worn with A/X pants, Valentino bag and a black



Nice outfit and I really love the Valentino bag! 



megt10 said:


> Ladies yesterday I wore my Egotina boots with black leggings and a super slouchy tunic by Krisa.



I love these boots so much! You look great meg!



legaldiva said:


> BCBG eggplant leather blazer (consignment sale find);
> Ann Taylor black tweed skirt;
> Black patent Deco's ... just back from Leather Spa and BETTER THAN NEW!!!!!



I really like the blazer, what a great find! Love the whole look too!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is another CL contribution. I am wearing 85mm Simples in Framboise.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is another CL contribution. I am wearing 85mm Simples in Framboise.



Absolutely love that shade of pink!


----------



## GrRoxy

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is another CL contribution. I am wearing 85mm Simples in Framboise.



Amazing colour! It matches perfectly with your pants... you look so good


----------



## LeeLee1098

megt10 said:
			
		

> Ladies yesterday I wore my Egotina boots with black leggings and a super slouchy tunic by Krisa.



Meg!! Those boots are TDF! Love them so hard!

This was me last week:
Express sweater over Topshop dress 
Stella and Dot beaded necklace 
CL YSA boots


----------



## wannaprada

brittany729 said:
			
		

> Loving your casual look!



Thanks brittany!




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Always looking fly



I try CC, I try! 




			
				ouija board said:
			
		

> Love those glitter Filos! Great outfit



Thanks ouija! The find the Filos to be very comfortable despite the super skinny heel, which I love! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> You look fabulous as always.



Why thanks Megt!




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> Thanks, beauty!  You look damn fine, woman!



I'm just trying to keep up with you CTS! 




			
				hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Love this casual look!
> 
> Gorgeous outfit! I love the jacket!
> 
> Nice outfit and I really love the Valentino bag!
> 
> I love these boots so much! You look great meg!
> 
> I really like the blazer, what a great find! Love the whole look too!






			
				hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Here is another CL contribution. I am wearing 85mm Simples in Framboise.



Thanks hello and I'm loving this outfit!




			
				LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Meg!! Those boots are TDF! Love them so hard!
> 
> This was me last week:
> Express sweater over Topshop dress
> Stella and Dot beaded necklace
> CL YSA boots



Very cute!


----------



## CocoB

My sideways maggies :


----------



## hermosa_vogue

CocoB said:
			
		

> My sideways maggies :



Argh you make me really want to get these! They look great on you


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:


> I love, love, love this outfit. Great pairings.
> 
> You look beautiful.
> 
> Gorgeous look MRL. I love the color of your top.
> 
> Oh, so glad to see you posting here. I love everything about this and all your outfits. That jacket is just gorgeous on you.
> 
> 
> Such a cute look.





Christchrist said:


> Looking good girls!





dbeth said:


> Thanks meg dear!! I love these so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> You look hot Fiery!!! I love H&M stuff, but their clothing does not fit my body!! Even size L fits weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kaya!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tiger!!! U need to post more my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jess, I love them too!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so edgy & fierce!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE your black eel AD!!! And your fur vest is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great! Love your red Valentino bag!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute & relaxed Meg. Love the total look!!!!





wannaprada said:


> Thank you *LvobsessedNYC, dbeth, cts, megt10, beagly911, fieryfashionist, and evanescent* for the lovely comments!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great in both outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> Love those Mad Martas!
> 
> 
> 
> The ADs look great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely dress!  Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another great outfit!  Those boots look really good on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that blazer!
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous cts!!





hellokatiegirl said:


> Love this casual look!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfit! I love the jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice outfit and I really love the Valentino bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I love these boots so much! You look great meg!
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the blazer, what a great find! Love the whole look too!



Thank you ladies! Yes, the bag was love-at-first-sight, must-buy-on-the-spot, but the "petals" are breaking off. Not sure if it's because it's patent leather or if it's due to the humid climate here :cry:


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

wannaprada said:


> With it being so quiet here at work, I decided to dress a bit more casual than usual. Jcrew cardi, Ann Taylor, Jcrew cafe capri pants with my glitter Filo.



I like how you added glitter to a otherwise low profile outfit


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:


> Ladies yesterday I wore my Egotina boots with black leggings and a super slouchy tunic by Krisa.



You look so comfy in this outfit!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

It's finally cool enough to wear jeans  Marni top, MJ jeans, Hermes belt and bag, with Marina Leige 140 cork wedge


----------



## Christchrist

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> It's finally cool enough to wear jeans  Marni top, MJ jeans, Hermes belt and bag, with Marina Leige 140 cork wedge


I love this whole outfit. You go girl!


----------



## martinaa

CocoB said:


> My sideways maggies :




I really like your outfit! Is it a dress or a skirt? May I ask whats the label?


----------



## martinaa

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is another CL contribution. I am wearing 85mm Simples in Framboise.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is another CL contribution. I am wearing 85mm Simples in Framboise.



Cute outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

IcookIeatIshop said:


> It's finally cool enough to wear jeans  Marni top, MJ jeans, Hermes belt and bag, with Marina Leige 140 cork wedge



I love the green on you!


----------



## d00rvm

Ladies!

I just wanna say that you ALL look stunning with your CL's!
I've been sooo busy the last two weeks with work, so I didn't had time to catch up each outfit. But scrolling down the pictures, I know: each one of you ladies look HOT!

Keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## wannaprada

CocoB said:
			
		

> My sideways maggies :



They look so good on you! I so wish I could wear this style! 




			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> I like how you added glitter to a otherwise low profile outfit



Thanks! I like to spruce things up when I can. 




			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> It's finally cool enough to wear jeans  Marni top, MJ jeans, Hermes belt and bag, with Marina Leige 140 cork wedge



Great outfit and love the colors!


----------



## JessieG

CocoB said:
			
		

> My sideways maggies :



Lovely!


----------



## CocoB

martinaa said:


> I really like your outfit! Is it a dress or a skirt? May I ask whats the label?



Just a skirt, from J. Crew. Thank you by the way!


----------



## megt10

hellokatiegirl said:


> Love this casual look!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfit! I love the jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice outfit and I really love the Valentino bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I love these boots so much! You look great meg!
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the blazer, what a great find! Love the whole look too!


Thank so much Katie.


hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is another CL contribution. I am wearing 85mm Simples in Framboise.


Fantastic outfit.


LeeLee1098 said:


> Meg!! Those boots are TDF! Love them so hard!
> 
> This was me last week:
> Express sweater over Topshop dress
> Stella and Dot beaded necklace
> CL YSA boots


Thanks LeeLee. I love boots and you look awesome in the YSA. I have these in brown and I love them. They fit so nicely.


CocoB said:


> My sideways maggies :


Even sideways the whole look is great!


IcookIeatIshop said:


> You look so comfy in this outfit!


Yep, exactly what I need at this time of the month 


IcookIeatIshop said:


> It's finally cool enough to wear jeans  Marni top, MJ jeans, Hermes belt and bag, with Marina Leige 140 cork wedge



This is another fantastic outfit. I love the jeans the color is great and your bag is gorgeous with it.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Manchon 120 booties. The sweater dress is MBMJ that I got from Gilt recently.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Manchon 120 booties. The sweater dress is MBMJ that I got from Gilt recently.



That dress looks good on you!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> That dress looks good on you!



Thanks Wanna. It is kinda funky and I love that. It has a zipper up the back which is unique and kinda makes me look like I have a butt .


----------



## wannaprada

Wearing my navy Biancas with a navy dress that has gold birds all over it (I can't recall the designer and can't reach the label in the back to look!) with some Citizens legging jeans (my most comfortable jeans!). Have a happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Manchon 120 booties. The sweater dress is MBMJ that I got from Gilt recently.



Do you ever get tired of being so damn adorable?


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Wearing my navy Biancas with a navy dress that has gold birds all over it (I can't recall the designer and can't reach the label in the back to look!) with some Citizens legging jeans (my most comfortable jeans!). Have a happy thanksgiving everyone!



Woot woot


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my navy Biancas with a navy dress that has gold birds all over it (I can't recall the designer and can't reach the label in the back to look!) with some Citizens legging jeans (my most comfortable jeans!). Have a happy thanksgiving everyone!


Love this look Wanna. 


Christchrist said:


> Do you ever get tired of being so damn adorable?



Nope  BTW, thank you for being so kind always.


----------



## mrl1005

Theory dress pants (love them for suits); not sure of brand for cardigan; hollister tank (because I refuse to admit I'm older than 14 :roflmao: ) paired with my silver glitter PPs.

This time I did get caught when sitting on the sink, but by a fellow co-worker who knows I'm obsessed with my shoes.


----------



## megt10

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Getting ready for tomorrow running last minute errands. I am wearing my hot pink Yolanda 100. The blouse is DVF and the jeans are IM.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

mrl1005 said:


> Theory dress pants (love them for suits); not sure of brand for cardigan; hollister tank (because I refuse to admit I'm older than 14 :roflmao: ) paired with my silver glitter PPs.
> 
> This time I did get caught when sitting on the sink, but by a fellow co-worker who knows I'm obsessed with my shoes.



Love the shoes! And i totally did your sit on sink move today


----------



## mrl1005

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Love the shoes! And i totally did your sit on sink move today



Thank you!! And love it!!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Theory dress pants (love them for suits); not sure of brand for cardigan; hollister tank (because I refuse to admit I'm older than 14 :roflmao: ) paired with my silver glitter PPs.
> 
> This time I did get caught when sitting on the sink, but by a fellow co-worker who knows I'm obsessed with my shoes.



I love your bathroom sink shots :0)


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Getting ready for tomorrow running last minute errands. I am wearing my hot pink Yolanda 100. The blouse is DVF and the jeans are IM.



Hot! Hot! Hot! I have a similar blouse but of course sleeveless :0P


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Manchon 120 booties. The sweater dress is MBMJ that I got from Gilt recently.



Oooh I LOVE this dress! The patterns, the drape, the cut, everything!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Wearing my navy Biancas with a navy dress that has gold birds all over it (I can't recall the designer and can't reach the label in the back to look!) with some Citizens legging jeans (my most comfortable jeans!). Have a happy thanksgiving everyone!



Comfy AND gorgeous, what more can one ask?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my navy Biancas with a navy dress that has gold birds all over it (I can't recall the designer and can't reach the label in the back to look!) with some Citizens legging jeans (my most comfortable jeans!). Have a happy thanksgiving everyone!



I love this dress! It is so cute. Lovely outfit!



megt10 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Getting ready for tomorrow running last minute errands. I am wearing my hot pink Yolanda 100. The blouse is DVF and the jeans are IM.



I love, love these shoes! The pink is gorgeous! 



CocoB said:


> My sideways maggies :



Love your maggies and your outfit!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> It's finally cool enough to wear jeans  Marni top, MJ jeans, Hermes belt and bag, with Marina Leige 140 cork wedge



Gorgeous look! Love all of the Hermes accessories!


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Theory dress pants (love them for suits); not sure of brand for cardigan; hollister tank (because I refuse to admit I'm older than 14 :roflmao: ) paired with my silver glitter PPs.
> 
> This time I did get caught when sitting on the sink, but by a fellow co-worker who knows I'm obsessed with my shoes.



Such a great outfit MRL! You look fantastic.


----------



## megt10

hellokatiegirl said:


> I love this dress! It is so cute. Lovely outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> I love, love these shoes! The pink is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your maggies and your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous look! Love all of the Hermes accessories!


Thank you Katie, the color was the reason I got these shoes. I am actually surprised how often I have worn them. They just work with so many of my outfits.


IcookIeatIshop said:


> Oooh I LOVE this dress! The patterns, the drape, the cut, everything!





IcookIeatIshop said:


> Hot! Hot! Hot! I have a similar blouse but of course sleeveless :0P


Thank you so much. I like this style blouse would love it in short sleeves too


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Manchon 120 booties. The sweater dress is MBMJ that I got from Gilt recently.



That is pretty unique!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Getting ready for tomorrow running last minute errands. I am wearing my hot pink Yolanda 100. The blouse is DVF and the jeans are IM.



Happy gobble gobble. Looking good gurl


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> That is pretty unique!


Thanks lavender, I am a huge fan of unique


Christchrist said:


> Happy gobble gobble. Looking good gurl



Thank you CC, happy thanksgiving to you too.


----------



## ColdSteel

My no. 299 Trash, current/Elliot skinnies, Frenchi tee, True Religion jacket, and Pac-Man belt! So happy I had an occasion to wear them!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Christchrist said:


> I love this whole outfit. You go girl!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the green on you!





wannaprada said:


> They look so good on you! I so wish I could wear this style!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I like to spruce things up when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit and love the colors!





megt10 said:


> Thank so much Katie.
> 
> Fantastic outfit.
> 
> Thanks LeeLee. I love boots and you look awesome in the YSA. I have these in brown and I love them. They fit so nicely.
> 
> Even sideways the whole look is great!
> 
> Yep, exactly what I need at this time of the month
> 
> 
> This is another fantastic outfit. I love the jeans the color is great and your bag is gorgeous with it.





hellokatiegirl said:


> I love this dress! It is so cute. Lovely outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> I love, love these shoes! The pink is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your maggies and your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous look! Love all of the Hermes accessories!



Thank you guys!


----------



## megt10

ColdSteel said:


> My no. 299 Trash, current/Elliot skinnies, Frenchi tee, True Religion jacket, and Pac-Man belt! So happy I had an occasion to wear them!



Totally hot look!


----------



## CocoB

Thanks everyone! Happy Thanksgiving.



hermosa_vogue said:


> Argh you make me really want to get these! They look great on you





wannaprada said:


> They look so good on you! I so wish I could wear this style!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I like to spruce things up when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit and love the colors!





JessieG said:


> Lovely!





megt10 said:


> Thank so much Katie.
> 
> Fantastic outfit.
> 
> Thanks LeeLee. I love boots and you look awesome in the YSA. I have these in brown and I love them. They fit so nicely.
> 
> Even sideways the whole look is great!
> 
> Yep, exactly what I need at this time of the month
> 
> 
> This is another fantastic outfit. I love the jeans the color is great and your bag is gorgeous with it.


----------



## mrl1005

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> My no. 299 Trash, current/Elliot skinnies, Frenchi tee, True Religion jacket, and Pac-Man belt! So happy I had an occasion to wear them!



Love!!!


----------



## akillian24

ColdSteel said:


> My no. 299 Trash, current/Elliot skinnies, Frenchi tee, True Religion jacket, and Pac-Man belt! So happy I had an occasion to wear them!



This is my kind of perfect.  Love!
Does he come out with a trash every year?  I want one -  preferably exactly like these.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Casual Friday

Love Me
Nudie jeans
Forever New singlet
Asos jumper
Random necklace from Camden Markets in London
H&M blue blazer


----------



## JessieG

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Casual Friday
> 
> Love Me
> Nudie jeans
> Forever New singlet
> Asos jumper
> Random necklace from Camden Markets in London
> H&M blue blazer



Looks great...totally love those love me's!!!


----------



## fumi

hermosa_vogue said:


> Casual Friday
> 
> Love Me
> Nudie jeans
> Forever New singlet
> Asos jumper
> Random necklace from Camden Markets in London
> H&M blue blazer



The Love Mes are awesome. Are those 120 or 100mm?


----------



## Sincerelycass11

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Theory dress pants (love them for suits); not sure of brand for cardigan; hollister tank (because I refuse to admit I'm older than 14 :roflmao: ) paired with my silver glitter PPs.
> 
> This time I did get caught when sitting on the sink, but by a fellow co-worker who knows I'm obsessed with my shoes.



You look AMAZING! And I love the sink/bathroom atmosphere lol!!! That's derivation to sharing your gorgeous outfit with us-and it's very appreciated!!!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Casual Friday
> 
> Love Me
> Nudie jeans
> Forever New singlet
> Asos jumper
> Random necklace from Camden Markets in London
> H&M blue blazer



Are you kidding me? This is my fav outfit. Fabulous !


----------



## mrl1005

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Casual Friday
> 
> Love Me
> Nudie jeans
> Forever New singlet
> Asos jumper
> Random necklace from Camden Markets in London
> H&M blue blazer



Love it!!! You look phenomenal!


----------



## mrl1005

Wore my Alice and Olivia dress with a Calvin Klein black blazer over it paired with my Aborinas to thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Wore my Alice and Olivia dress with a Calvin Klein black blazer over it paired with my Aborinas to thanksgiving dinner.



So pretty ! I wore yoga pants lol


----------



## evanescent

mrl1005 said:


> Wore my Alice and Olivia dress with a Calvin Klein black blazer over it paired with my Aborinas to thanksgiving dinner.



Cute outfit! Happy thanksgiving! 



hermosa_vogue said:


> Casual Friday
> 
> Love Me
> Nudie jeans
> Forever New singlet
> Asos jumper
> Random necklace from Camden Markets in London
> H&M blue blazer
> 
> View attachment 1956423
> 
> 
> Aww I love the Love Mes. Looking great!
> 
> View attachment 1956422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1956424





ColdSteel said:


> My no. 299 Trash, current/Elliot skinnies, Frenchi tee, True Religion jacket, and Pac-Man belt! So happy I had an occasion to wear them!



The Trash looks amazing on you!



megt10 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Getting ready for tomorrow running last minute errands. I am wearing my hot pink Yolanda 100. The blouse is DVF and the jeans are IM.



Love the outfit Meg! Happy thanksgiving 



mrl1005 said:


> Theory dress pants (love them for suits); not sure of brand for cardigan; hollister tank (because I refuse to admit I'm older than 14 :roflmao: ) paired with my silver glitter PPs.
> 
> This time I did get caught when sitting on the sink, but by a fellow co-worker who knows I'm obsessed with my shoes.



Cute! 



wannaprada said:


> Wearing my navy Biancas with a navy dress that has gold birds all over it (I can't recall the designer and can't reach the label in the back to look!) with some Citizens legging jeans (my most comfortable jeans!). Have a happy thanksgiving everyone!



Love your dress wanna! Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Casual Friday
> 
> Love Me
> Nudie jeans
> Forever New singlet
> Asos jumper
> Random necklace from Camden Markets in London
> H&M blue blazer
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1956423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1956422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1956424



You look awesome.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> So pretty ! I wore yoga pants lol



Me too


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Cl flats 

=)


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> Cute outfit! Happy thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Trash looks amazing on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfit Meg! Happy thanksgiving
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your dress wanna! Happy thanksgiving!


Thank you so much and Happy Thanksgiving to you as well.


----------



## megt10

Sweetyqbk said:


> Cl flats
> 
> =)



Very cute outfit.


----------



## Christchrist

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Cl flats
> 
> =)



Are you on a cruise?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mrl1005 said:


> Love it!!! You look phenomenal!



MRL you're too kind.  I really love the gold Aborinas with that dress - matches perfectly!



megt10 said:


> You look awesome.



Thanks Meg.  Nothing compared to you but I try 



JessieG said:


> Looks great...totally love those love me's!!!



I LOOOOVE Love Me's   I want them in every colour!



fumi said:


> The Love Mes are awesome. Are those 120 or 100mm?



These are 100.  Highly unlikely I could handle the 120s.  Pigalle 120s were hell on earth for me.



Christchrist said:


> Are you kidding me? This is my fav outfit. Fabulous !



Awwww that means so much CC.  Here's to chucking random clothes on in the future!  I actually tried them with my blue/yellow Architeks but decided on monochrome black and white


----------



## hermosa_vogue

christchrist said:
			
		

> are you kidding me? This is my fav outfit. Fabulous !


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

>



Love love love


----------



## hellokatiegirl

For something a little different....these are the Louboutin Riding boots in Brown. I wore them on Thanksgiving. Hope every one had a happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## GrRoxy

hellokatiegirl said:


> For something a little different....these are the Louboutin Riding boots in Brown. I wore them on Thanksgiving. Hope every one had a happy Thanksgiving!



You look great! Lovely outfit


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> View attachment 1956704



I love your necklace!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sweetyqbk said:


> Cl flats
> 
> =)


 Those are hot!


----------



## beagly911

I miss 4-5 days while my kids are visiting and I'm 9 pages behind...crud!!!  I am so so sorry for the general shout out but everyone looks amazing!!  Ok, I'm not going to "quote" but I hope I  don't miss anyone, if I do I am so so so so sorry, you all look great!!!
Meg, classy as usual, Fiery-love the dress pattern, dhampir-lovely dress for the wedding but the HL is incredible on you!!!...Nolia, way to rock your Mad Martas!!...mrl- classy and edgy, I love it!!  Hellokatiegirl - I love the classic!! You look great!!!  Oh madem...what fun!!!  Races where???  love the VP's - they go with EVERYTHING!!...Oh mrl - the eel AD are lovely, I just sold my burgundy/black AD's, you look great!!!....Elsie, you look fabulous, classy and so chic as always!!!..Icook, what a great look!...Legal, looking great!!  Love the AT and the great BCBG find!! and with the CL's WOW!...Wanna...lovely even casual, you look great!!...Hellokatie..I love the CL's but the pants/jeans are great!!!...LeeLee, what a great look with a CL boot!  ....Oh CocoB the Maggies are TDF!!!! I love them!!!...Icook, what an awesome look, love all the colors!!...great dress meg!!...love the pattern wanna!!...great look mrl!!...WOW what a great color meg, and the accent on the pants!!!..


----------



## bougainvillier

Everyone looks great! I wore my new emerald croc rolandos for the thanksgiving dinner


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> For something a little different....these are the Louboutin Riding boots in Brown. I wore them on Thanksgiving. Hope every one had a happy Thanksgiving!



Love those boots! They look super comfy


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Wore this to an HL fashion show: HL dress, YSL clutch, Hermes bracelet & Bianca 140 in peacock


----------



## hermosa_vogue

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Wore this to an HL fashion show: HL dress, YSL clutch, Hermes bracelet & Bianca 140 in peacock



Ummmmmmmmmmm this is stunning beyond words.


----------



## soleilbrun

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Wore this to an HL fashion show: HL dress, YSL clutch, Hermes bracelet & Bianca 140 in peacock



Wowwwwza!!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Woot woot






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Love this look Wanna.
> 
> Nope  BTW, thank you for being so kind always.






			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Comfy AND gorgeous, what more can one ask?






			
				hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> I love this dress! It is so cute. Lovely outfit!
> 
> I love, love these shoes! The pink is gorgeous!
> 
> Love your maggies and your outfit!
> 
> Gorgeous look! Love all of the Hermes accessories!






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> So pretty ! I wore yoga pants lol






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> I miss 4-5 days while my kids are visiting and I'm 9 pages behind...crud!!!  I am so so sorry for the general shout out but everyone looks amazing!!  Ok, I'm not going to "quote" but I hope I  don't miss anyone, if I do I am so so so so sorry, you all look great!!!
> Meg, classy as usual, Fiery-love the dress pattern, dhampir-lovely dress for the wedding but the HL is incredible on you!!!...Nolia, way to rock your Mad Martas!!...mrl- classy and edgy, I love it!!  Hellokatiegirl - I love the classic!! You look great!!!  Oh madem...what fun!!!  Races where???  love the VP's - they go with EVERYTHING!!...Oh mrl - the eel AD are lovely, I just sold my burgundy/black AD's, you look great!!!....Elsie, you look fabulous, classy and so chic as always!!!..Icook, what a great look!...Legal, looking great!!  Love the AT and the great BCBG find!! and with the CL's WOW!...Wanna...lovely even casual, you look great!!...Hellokatie..I love the CL's but the pants/jeans are great!!!...LeeLee, what a great look with a CL boot!  ....Oh CocoB the Maggies are TDF!!!! I love them!!!...Icook, what an awesome look, love all the colors!!...great dress meg!!...love the pattern wanna!!...great look mrl!!...WOW what a great color meg, and the accent on the pants!!!..



 ladies!


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Theory dress pants (love them for suits); not sure of brand for cardigan; hollister tank (because I refuse to admit I'm older than 14 :roflmao: ) paired with my silver glitter PPs.
> 
> This time I did get caught when sitting on the sink, but by a fellow co-worker who knows I'm obsessed with my shoes.






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Getting ready for tomorrow running last minute errands. I am wearing my hot pink Yolanda 100. The blouse is DVF and the jeans are IM.






			
				ColdSteel said:
			
		

> My no. 299 Trash, current/Elliot skinnies, Frenchi tee, True Religion jacket, and Pac-Man belt! So happy I had an occasion to wear them!






			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Casual Friday
> 
> Love Me
> Nudie jeans
> Forever New singlet
> Asos jumper
> Random necklace from Camden Markets in London
> H&M blue blazer






			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Wore my Alice and Olivia dress with a Calvin Klein black blazer over it paired with my Aborinas to thanksgiving dinner.






			
				Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Cl flats
> 
> =)






			
				hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> For something a little different....these are the Louboutin Riding boots in Brown. I wore them on Thanksgiving. Hope every one had a happy Thanksgiving!






			
				bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Everyone looks great! I wore my new emerald croc rolandos for the thanksgiving dinner






			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Wore this to an HL fashion show: HL dress, YSL clutch, Hermes bracelet & Bianca 140 in peacock



You ladies all look wonderful! You make me want to lose weight and shop!


----------



## mrl1005

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Wore this to an HL fashion show: HL dress, YSL clutch, Hermes bracelet & Bianca 140 in peacock



You look amazing!


----------



## beagly911

bougainvillier said:


> Everyone looks great! I wore my new emerald croc rolandos for the thanksgiving dinner


Great look for thanksgiving, I love the colors in the dress!


----------



## beagly911

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Wore this to an HL fashion show: HL dress, YSL clutch, Hermes bracelet & Bianca 140 in peacock



WOW, stunning!


----------



## texas87

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Wore this to an HL fashion show: HL dress, YSL clutch, Hermes bracelet & Bianca 140 in peacock



Wow you look amazing...love the hl!


----------



## megt10

hellokatiegirl said:


> For something a little different....these are the Louboutin Riding boots in Brown. I wore them on Thanksgiving. Hope every one had a happy Thanksgiving!



Love this, you look adorable. The boots are great!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> I miss 4-5 days while my kids are visiting and I'm 9 pages behind...crud!!!  I am so so sorry for the general shout out but everyone looks amazing!!  Ok, I'm not going to "quote" but I hope I  don't miss anyone, if I do I am so so so so sorry, you all look great!!!
> Meg, classy as usual, Fiery-love the dress pattern, dhampir-lovely dress for the wedding but the HL is incredible on you!!!...Nolia, way to rock your Mad Martas!!...mrl- classy and edgy, I love it!!  Hellokatiegirl - I love the classic!! You look great!!!  Oh madem...what fun!!!  Races where???  love the VP's - they go with EVERYTHING!!...Oh mrl - the eel AD are lovely, I just sold my burgundy/black AD's, you look great!!!....Elsie, you look fabulous, classy and so chic as always!!!..Icook, what a great look!...Legal, looking great!!  Love the AT and the great BCBG find!! and with the CL's WOW!...Wanna...lovely even casual, you look great!!...Hellokatie..I love the CL's but the pants/jeans are great!!!...LeeLee, what a great look with a CL boot!  ....Oh CocoB the Maggies are TDF!!!! I love them!!!...Icook, what an awesome look, love all the colors!!...great dress meg!!...love the pattern wanna!!...great look mrl!!...WOW what a great color meg, and the accent on the pants!!!..


Thank you Beagly, don't know how you could remember all that. Hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving, and great time with the kids.


----------



## megt10

bougainvillier said:


> Everyone looks great! I wore my new emerald croc rolandos for the thanksgiving dinner



Gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Wore this to an HL fashion show: HL dress, YSL clutch, Hermes bracelet & Bianca 140 in peacock



Wow, just stunning.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

hermosa_vogue said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmm this is stunning beyond words.





soleilbrun said:


> Wowwwwza!!





mrl1005 said:


> You look amazing!





wannaprada said:


> You ladies all look wonderful! You make me want to lose weight and shop!





beagly911 said:


> WOW, stunning!





texas87 said:


> Wow you look amazing...love the hl!





megt10 said:


> Wow, just stunning.



Thank you ladies all so much!


----------



## wannaprada

Today I'm wearing Jcrew peplum top and No. 2 Pencil skirt (which I have in a million colors I love it so much!) with my spiked piggies. At first I thought the piggies might be too much with the stripe shirt but then I realized I didn't care! I wanted to wear my piggies today.  Have a great day!


----------



## texas87

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Today I'm wearing Jcrew peplum top and No. 2 Pencil skirt (which I have in a million colors I love it so much!) with my spiked piggies. At first I thought the piggies might be too much with the stripe shirt but then I realized I didn't care! I wanted to wear my piggies today.  Have a great day!



Wanna you look FABULOUS!!! I absolutely love this outfit and the piggys look amazing with it. This is one of my favorite outfits of yours


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Today I'm wearing Jcrew peplum top and No. 2 Pencil skirt (which I have in a million colors I love it so much!) with my spiked piggies. At first I thought the piggies might be too much with the stripe shirt but then I realized I didn't care! I wanted to wear my piggies today.  Have a great day!



Your fabulous outfit shouldn't have an office with average chairs. You need some serious leather on your chairs and a sick office. Hahaha


----------



## wannaprada

texas87 said:
			
		

> Wanna you look FABULOUS!!! I absolutely love this outfit and the piggys look amazing with it. This is one of my favorite outfits of yours



Thanks sweetie!




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Your fabulous outfit shouldn't have an office with average chairs. You need some serious leather on your chairs and a sick office. Hahaha



I agree CC! Maybe one day when I become General Counsel.


----------



## texas87

wannaprada said:


> Thanks sweetie!
> 
> I agree CC! Maybe one day when I become General Counsel.



You're welcome. WOOP WOOP attorneys!


----------



## mularice

@wannaprada ; your outfit is gorgeous. Stripes and spikes with a splash of colour? Amazing.

So here is my outfit, Margiela for H&M navy hitched up skirt, ASOS black silk top and black jazz Decoletté 868's. I want to wear this to an interview on Wednesday. My field is not that formal, I work in recruitment/HR within the fashion industry and I've never seen anyone wear a suit, but I want to make a good impression!


----------



## mrl1005

Today wore my Banana Republic shirt; Nine West dress pants; Tiffany's necklace; and don't remember the designer of my jacket paired with my plum patent PPs for work.


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Today I'm wearing Jcrew peplum top and No. 2 Pencil skirt (which I have in a million colors I love it so much!) with my spiked piggies. At first I thought the piggies might be too much with the stripe shirt but then I realized I didn't care! I wanted to wear my piggies today.  Have a great day!






			
				mularice said:
			
		

> @wannaprada ; your outfit is gorgeous. Stripes and spikes with a splash of colour? Amazing.
> 
> So here is my outfit, Margiela for H&M navy hitched up skirt, ASOS black silk top and black jazz Decoletté 868's. I want to wear this to an interview on Wednesday. My field is not that formal, I work in recruitment/HR within the fashion industry and I've never seen anyone wear a suit, but I want to make a good impression!



Both of you ladies look phenomenal, outstanding outfits, and of course the heels are great!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

wannaprada said:


> Today I'm wearing Jcrew peplum top and No. 2 Pencil skirt (which I have in a million colors I love it so much!) with my spiked piggies. At first I thought the piggies might be too much with the stripe shirt but then I realized I didn't care! I wanted to wear my piggies today.  Have a great day!



LOVE that shade of yellow!

Looking fab as always wanna


----------



## soleilbrun

wannaprada said:


> Today I'm wearing Jcrew peplum top and No. 2 Pencil skirt (which I have in a million colors I love it so much!) with my spiked piggies. At first I thought the piggies might be too much with the stripe shirt but then I realized I didn't care! I wanted to wear my piggies today.  Have a great day!



Good for you! I am sure everyone else was happy you did too.


----------



## brittany729

Just want to applaud all the ladies who wear their Piggies to work


----------



## wannaprada

texas87 said:
			
		

> You're welcome. WOOP WOOP attorneys!








			
				mularice said:
			
		

> @wannaprada ; your outfit is gorgeous. Stripes and spikes with a splash of colour? Amazing.
> 
> So here is my outfit, Margiela for H&M navy hitched up skirt, ASOS black silk top and black jazz Decoletté 868's. I want to wear this to an interview on Wednesday. My field is not that formal, I work in recruitment/HR within the fashion industry and I've never seen anyone wear a suit, but I want to make a good impression!



Thanks Mularice and I absolutely love the outfit! Good luck with the interview. 




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Today wore my Banana Republic shirt; Nine West dress pants; Tiffany's necklace; and don't remember the designer of my jacket paired with my plum patent PPs for work.






			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Both of you ladies look phenomenal, outstanding outfits, and of course the heels are great!



Thanks Mrl and I like that jacket!




			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> LOVE that shade of yellow!
> 
> Looking fab as always wanna



Thank you Hermosa! 




			
				soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Good for you! I am sure everyone else was happy you did too.



People at work love when I wear those shoes. There's always at least one person who asks to touch them and see them up close! Lol!




			
				brittany729 said:
			
		

> Just want to applaud all the ladies who wear their Piggies to work



Thanks Brittany!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Today I'm wearing Jcrew peplum top and No. 2 Pencil skirt (which I have in a million colors I love it so much!) with my spiked piggies. At first I thought the piggies might be too much with the stripe shirt but then I realized I didn't care! I wanted to wear my piggies today.  Have a great day!



Love your outfit!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Today I'm wearing Jcrew peplum top and No. 2 Pencil skirt (which I have in a million colors I love it so much!) with my spiked piggies. At first I thought the piggies might be too much with the stripe shirt but then I realized I didn't care! I wanted to wear my piggies today.  Have a great day!



You look great! And I totally agree with ur shopping philosophy. If something works well, buy every color :0)


----------



## wannaprada

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Love your outfit!






			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> You look great! And I totally agree with ur shopping philosophy. If something works well, buy every color :0)



Thanks ladies!


----------



## starr_shenell

wannaprada said:


> Today I'm wearing Jcrew peplum top and No. 2 Pencil skirt (which I have in a million colors I love it so much!) with my spiked piggies. At first I thought the piggies might be too much with the stripe shirt but then I realized I didn't care! I wanted to wear my piggies today.  Have a great day!



I think it looks great!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Today I'm wearing Jcrew peplum top and No. 2 Pencil skirt (which I have in a million colors I love it so much!) with my spiked piggies. At first I thought the piggies might be too much with the stripe shirt but then I realized I didn't care! I wanted to wear my piggies today.  Have a great day!



You look awesome Wanna. The shoes are not too much with the stripes at all.


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> @wannaprada ; your outfit is gorgeous. Stripes and spikes with a splash of colour? Amazing.
> 
> So here is my outfit, Margiela for H&M navy hitched up skirt, ASOS black silk top and black jazz Decoletté 868's. I want to wear this to an interview on Wednesday. My field is not that formal, I work in recruitment/HR within the fashion industry and I've never seen anyone wear a suit, but I want to make a good impression!



You look gorgeous in the outfit, good luck!


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Today wore my Banana Republic shirt; Nine West dress pants; Tiffany's necklace; and don't remember the designer of my jacket paired with my plum patent PPs for work.



Another great look MRL. I love the PP's.


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> Another great look MRL. I love the PP's.



Thanks meg!


----------



## wannaprada

starr_shenell said:
			
		

> I think it looks great!






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> You look awesome Wanna. The shoes are not too much with the stripes at all.



Thanks starr and megt10!


----------



## jamidee

wannaprada said:


> Today I'm wearing Jcrew peplum top and No. 2 Pencil skirt (which I have in a million colors I love it so much!) with my spiked piggies. At first I thought the piggies might be too much with the stripe shirt but then I realized I didn't care! I wanted to wear my piggies today.  Have a great day!





mularice said:


> @wannaprada ; your outfit is gorgeous. Stripes and spikes with a splash of colour? Amazing.
> 
> So here is my outfit, Margiela for H&M navy hitched up skirt, ASOS black silk top and black jazz Decoletté 868's. I want to wear this to an interview on Wednesday. My field is not that formal, I work in recruitment/HR within the fashion industry and I've never seen anyone wear a suit, but I want to make a good impression!





mrl1005 said:


> Today wore my Banana Republic shirt; Nine West dress pants; Tiffany's necklace; and don't remember the designer of my jacket paired with my plum patent PPs for work.



heyhey wannaprada,  I like the piggies paired with that, not too much at all. 

Mularice- you look like you will for sure! GOOD LUCK!

Mrl, nice


----------



## wannaprada

jamidee said:
			
		

> heyhey wannaprada,  I like the piggies paired with that, not too much at all.
> 
> Mularice- you look like you will for sure! GOOD LUCK!
> 
> Mrl, nice



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Today I'm wearing Jcrew peplum top and No. 2 Pencil skirt (which I have in a million colors I love it so much!) with my spiked piggies. At first I thought the piggies might be too much with the stripe shirt but then I realized I didn't care! I wanted to wear my piggies today.  Have a great day!



You look fabulous wanna!!  And the piggies are not too much with the striped shirt!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> You look fabulous wanna!!  And the piggies are not too much with the striped shirt!



Thanks Beagly!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Glitter ron rons to work


----------



## wannaprada

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Glitter ron rons to work



I like!!


----------



## Christchrist

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Glitter ron rons to work



Lookin good. Love that necklace the the Ron Ron


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Went to a birthday dinner in MK dress, McQ clutch, a skull & spikes necklace, and Picks & Co


----------



## beagly911

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Glitter ron rons to work


Love the whole outfit!!


IcookIeatIshop said:


> Went to a birthday dinner in MK dress, McQ clutch, a skull & spikes necklace, and Picks & Co


Fabulous!  The necklace and the Picks & Co are great together!


----------



## Christchrist

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Went to a birthday dinner in MK dress, McQ clutch, a skull & spikes necklace, and Picks & Co



Fierce!!!!


----------



## jeNYC

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Glitter ron rons to work



i love ron rons!!  i have them in pink glitter!


----------



## jeNYC

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Glitter ron rons to work





IcookIeatIshop said:


> Went to a birthday dinner in MK dress, McQ clutch, a skull & spikes necklace, and Picks & Co



 fierce!!!


----------



## jeNYC

I wore my pink bow t on thanksgiving.  Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Christchrist

jeNYC said:
			
		

> I wore my pink bow t on thanksgiving.  Happy Holidays everyone!



I really love that shade of pink


----------



## mularice

Thanks Wanna and Megt!

Just had the interview and I got a call less than 40 mins later asking me to come back for a second interview! Fingers crossed again for next week!


----------



## wannaprada

mularice said:
			
		

> Thanks Wanna and Megt!
> 
> Just had the interview and I got a call less than 40 mins later asking me to come back for a second interview! Fingers crossed again for next week!



Yay!! Good luck!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

jeNYC said:
			
		

> i love ron rons!!  i have them in pink glitter!



Thanks jenyc


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

jeNYC said:
			
		

> I wore my pink bow t on thanksgiving.  Happy Holidays everyone!



Love them!! So cute


----------



## gfairenoughh

jeNYC said:


> I wore my pink bow t on thanksgiving.  Happy Holidays everyone!



How lovely!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Black Friday shopping spree:




Left:
T-shirt by Mango
The Skinny High Shine Coated jeans by 7 For All Mankind
Hermès CDC belt
Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140

Right:
Lambskin+shearling jacket by Rick Owens
The Skinny High Shine Coated jeans by 7 For All Mankind
Hermès H-Buckle belt
Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140


----------



## gfairenoughh

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Black Friday shopping spree:
> 
> View attachment 1962724
> 
> 
> Left:
> T-shirt by Mango
> The Skinny High Shine Coated jeans by 7 For All Mankind
> Hermès CDC belt
> Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140
> 
> Right:
> Lambskin+shearling jacket by Rick Owens
> The Skinny High Shine Coated jeans by 7 For All Mankind
> Hermès H-Buckle belt
> Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140



 wow  You look FABULOUS!


----------



## texas87

mularice said:


> Thanks Wanna and Megt!
> 
> Just had the interview and I got a call less than 40 mins later asking me to come back for a second interview! Fingers crossed again for next week!



yay good luck. loved the interview outfit


----------



## wannaprada

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Went to a birthday dinner in MK dress, McQ clutch, a skull & spikes necklace, and Picks & Co



Hotness!




			
				jeNYC said:
			
		

> I wore my pink bow t on thanksgiving.  Happy Holidays everyone!



Love the splash of color!




			
				CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Black Friday shopping spree:
> 
> Left:
> T-shirt by Mango
> The Skinny High Shine Coated jeans by 7 For All Mankind
> Hermès CDC belt
> Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140
> 
> Right:
> Lambskin+shearling jacket by Rick Owens
> The Skinny High Shine Coated jeans by 7 For All Mankind
> Hermès H-Buckle belt
> Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140



Looking good as always!


----------



## wannaprada

Blouse and sweatshirt, Jcrew, pants Talbots with my new black crystal python Biancas, which I LOVE!


----------



## texas87

wannaprada said:


> Blouse and sweatshirt, Jcrew, pants Talbots with my new black crystal python Biancas, which I LOVE!



Lovely and love the new crystal pythons! So pretty!


----------



## GrRoxy

wannaprada said:


> Blouse and sweatshirt, Jcrew, pants Talbots with my new black crystal python Biancas, which I LOVE!



You look lovely!


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Black Friday shopping spree:
> 
> Left:
> T-shirt by Mango
> The Skinny High Shine Coated jeans by 7 For All Mankind
> Hermès CDC belt
> Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140
> 
> Right:
> Lambskin+shearling jacket by Rick Owens
> The Skinny High Shine Coated jeans by 7 For All Mankind
> Hermès H-Buckle belt
> Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140



Nice. I love your buys.


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:
			
		

> Thanks Wanna and Megt!
> 
> Just had the interview and I got a call less than 40 mins later asking me to come back for a second interview! Fingers crossed again for next week!



Good luck doll


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Blouse and sweatshirt, Jcrew, pants Talbots with my new black crystal python Biancas, which I LOVE!



They are so pretty


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

gfairenoughh said:


> wow  You look FABULOUS!





wannaprada said:


> Hotness!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the splash of color!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good as always!





Christchrist said:


> Nice. I love your buys.




 ladies


----------



## mrl1005

jeNYC said:
			
		

> I wore my pink bow t on thanksgiving.  Happy Holidays everyone!



Love the outfit and the pink is simply stunning!!




			
				mularice said:
			
		

> Thanks Wanna and Megt!
> 
> Just had the interview and I got a call less than 40 mins later asking me to come back for a second interview! Fingers crossed again for next week!



Yay!! Congrats!! And the outfit was great too!




			
				CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Black Friday shopping spree:
> 
> Left:
> T-shirt by Mango
> The Skinny High Shine Coated jeans by 7 For All Mankind
> Hermès CDC belt
> Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140
> 
> Right:
> Lambskin+shearling jacket by Rick Owens
> The Skinny High Shine Coated jeans by 7 For All Mankind
> Hermès H-Buckle belt
> Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140



Absolutely amazing!


----------



## mrl1005

Work outfit 1 with dress pants and work outfit 2 paired with jeans. And, oh yeah, my black calf graine Daffs (my fab, red-soled "horse hoofs" that I adore hehe)


----------



## 4Elegance

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Blouse and sweatshirt, Jcrew, pants Talbots with my new black crystal python Biancas, which I LOVE!



You always put together great looks.  You have a great sense of style


----------



## wannaprada

texas87 said:
			
		

> Lovely and love the new crystal pythons! So pretty!



Thanks Texas!




			
				GrRoxy said:
			
		

> You look lovely!



Why thank you roxy!




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> They are so pretty



Thanks CC! Have yours arrived yet?




			
				4Elegance said:
			
		

> You always put together great looks.  You have a great sense of style



 Thanks elegance! If I hit the powerball tonight, my style will definitely go up a few notches! Lol!


----------



## stilly

The Daffs look fab on you!!!


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:
			
		

> The Daffs look fab on you!!!



Thanks stilly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jeNYC said:


> I wore my pink bow t on thanksgiving.  Happy Holidays everyone!



Very nice!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Went to a birthday dinner in MK dress, McQ clutch, a skull & spikes necklace, and Picks & Co



The necklace is super cute!!! Love your outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Black Friday shopping spree:
> 
> View attachment 1962724
> 
> 
> Left:
> T-shirt by Mango
> The Skinny High Shine Coated jeans by 7 For All Mankind
> Hermès CDC belt
> Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140
> 
> Right:
> Lambskin+shearling jacket by Rick Owens
> The Skinny High Shine Coated jeans by 7 For All Mankind
> Hermès H-Buckle belt
> Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140



I love your outfit especially the Hermes belt. I've been wanting to get one but I haven't decided which one.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Blouse and sweatshirt, Jcrew, pants Talbots with my new black crystal python Biancas, which I LOVE!



Very nice!


----------



## Brazucaa

mrl1005 said:


> Work outfit 1 with dress pants and work outfit 2 paired with jeans. And, oh yeah, my black calf graine Daffs (my fab, red-soled "horse hoofs" that I adore hehe)



Those 'hoofs' put you literally into Outer Space, girl! Congratulations, you look great - and you figure is TDF. Keep it like that!

B


----------



## Brazucaa

wannaprada said:


> Today I'm wearing Jcrew peplum top and No. 2 Pencil skirt (which I have in a million colors I love it so much!) with my spiked piggies. At first I thought the piggies might be too much with the stripe shirt but then I realized I didn't care! I wanted to wear my piggies today.  Have a great day!



I don't care about the stripes... You look like a million (in whatever currency you prefer to trade... ). Congratulations W, you always look stylish.

B

PS - Legs TDF, girl - with Loubies or not...


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Getting ready for tomorrow running last minute errands. I am wearing my hot pink Yolanda 100. The blouse is DVF and the jeans are IM.



Stylish, as always, Meg

B


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

beagly911 said:


> Love the whole outfit!!
> 
> Fabulous!  The necklace and the Picks & Co are great together!





Christchrist said:


> Fierce!!!!





jeNYC said:


> fierce!!!





wannaprada said:


> Hotness!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the splash of color!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good as always!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> The necklace is super cute!!! Love your outfit!



Thank you all! I'm obsessed with spikes and studs at the moment


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

mrl1005 said:


> Work outfit 1 with dress pants and work outfit 2 paired with jeans. And, oh yeah, my black calf graine Daffs (my fab, red-soled "horse hoofs" that I adore hehe)



Hot hot hot! I know horse hooves, been stepped on and kicked by a few, and yours are way sexier!


----------



## megt10

Brazucaa said:


> Stylish, as always, Meg
> 
> B



Thank you B.


----------



## megt10

Wore my Bicloubutu boots a couple of days ago for running errands and going to the mall. The jeans are COH, sweater is Nordstrom label cashmere, the jacket is Balenciaga quilted moto in Anthra and the bag is Balenciaga mini Pom.


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Work outfit 1 with dress pants and work outfit 2 paired with jeans. And, oh yeah, my black calf graine Daffs (my fab, red-soled "horse hoofs" that I adore hehe)



Love the shoes on you. Totally hot look.


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> Wore my Bicloubutu boots a couple of days ago for running errands and going to the mall. The jeans are COH, sweater is Nordstrom label cashmere, the jacket is Balenciaga quilted moto in Anthra and the bag is Balenciaga mini Pom.



You look like a real biker lady meg!
Love it!
And the CL boots are TDF


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> You look like a real biker lady meg!
> Love it!
> And the CL boots are TDF



Aww, thank you D!


----------



## mrl1005

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Those 'hoofs' put you literally into Outer Space, girl! Congratulations, you look great - and you figure is TDF. Keep it like that!
> 
> B



Thanks B!!! You are way too kind!




			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Hot hot hot! I know horse hooves, been stepped on and kicked by a few, and yours are way sexier!



Thank you, thank you! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Wore my Bicloubutu boots a couple of days ago for running errands and going to the mall. The jeans are COH, sweater is Nordstrom label cashmere, the jacket is Balenciaga quilted moto in Anthra and the bag is Balenciaga mini Pom.



Looking phenomenal which is no surprise!!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Love the shoes on you. Totally hot look.



Thanks meg!!


----------



## PyAri

Wow, there was so many super sweet comments to my first outfit pic (piros).  Thank you ladies 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Black Friday shopping spree:
> 
> View attachment 1962724
> 
> 
> Left:
> T-shirt by Mango
> The Skinny High Shine Coated jeans by 7 For All Mankind
> Hermès CDC belt
> Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140
> 
> Right:
> Lambskin+shearling jacket by Rick Owens
> The Skinny High Shine Coated jeans by 7 For All Mankind
> Hermès H-Buckle belt
> Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140



Amazing!  You look like a model!!


----------



## PyAri

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Went to a birthday dinner in MK dress, McQ clutch, a skull & spikes necklace, and Picks & Co


well put together! love it. 



jeNYC said:


> I wore my pink bow t on thanksgiving.  Happy Holidays everyone!


gorgeous



cts900 said:


> For work in Boden's "Audrey Dress" and Camel VPs...the top needs tailoring to pull in the waist but I wore it anyway.  Couldn't wait!


Love this dress.  It looks very sophisticated on you.




hermosa_vogue said:


> Going to a wedding!
> 
> Asos dress
> Lace/satin Very Prive
> Hair in a bun
> Chanel medium beige caviar with silver hardware
> Red lips
> Red nails
> Costume jewelry


Oh man I loveeeeee this combo!! You look amazing. I've been looking for something to wear with my lace YYZs. 



justpeachy4397 said:


> Black decollettes


Absolutely beautiful. I love how everything comes together.  The pics are great as well.



phiphi said:


> hope you guys are all doing well! bringing out the burlinas to play!


phiphi!  my favorite dresser.  love the plum!


----------



## beagly911

jeNYC said:


> I wore my pink bow t on thanksgiving.  Happy Holidays everyone!



I love the pink with the dress!  Looking great!


----------



## beagly911

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Black Friday shopping spree:
> 
> View attachment 1962724
> 
> 
> Left:
> T-shirt by Mango
> The Skinny High Shine Coated jeans by 7 For All Mankind
> Hermès CDC belt
> Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140
> 
> Right:
> Lambskin+shearling jacket by Rick Owens
> The Skinny High Shine Coated jeans by 7 For All Mankind
> Hermès H-Buckle belt
> Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140


Great looks CEC!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Blouse and sweatshirt, Jcrew, pants Talbots with my new black crystal python Biancas, which I LOVE!



Great look wanna, the Biancas are TDF!!!!


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> Work outfit 1 with dress pants and work outfit 2 paired with jeans. And, oh yeah, my black calf graine Daffs (my fab, red-soled "horse hoofs" that I adore hehe)


You look great mrl!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Wore my Bicloubutu boots a couple of days ago for running errands and going to the mall. The jeans are COH, sweater is Nordstrom label cashmere, the jacket is Balenciaga quilted moto in Anthra and the bag is Balenciaga mini Pom.



Great look meg!  Perfect for running errands and the mall!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Great look meg!  Perfect for running errands and the mall!!



Thanks so much Beagly.


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

mrl1005 said:


> Work outfit 1 with dress pants and work outfit 2 paired with jeans. And, oh yeah, my black calf graine Daffs (my fab, red-soled "horse hoofs" that I adore hehe)



Responce to post #5521

Great outfit MRL, the jeans really go well with them, great length.... dont wear it every day, or the guys you work with wont do any work!!! I know i wouldnt!!


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

mularice said:


> @wannaprada ; your outfit is gorgeous. Stripes and spikes with a splash of colour? Amazing.
> 
> So here is my outfit, Margiela for H&M navy hitched up skirt, ASOS black silk top and black jazz Decoletté 868's. I want to wear this to an interview on Wednesday. My field is not that formal, I work in recruitment/HR within the fashion industry and I've never seen anyone wear a suit, but I want to make a good impression!



In reply to post  #5474

Amazing outfit, the decollete's are great!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Very nice!



Thank you!




			
				Brazucaa said:
			
		

> I don't care about the stripes... You look like a million (in whatever currency you prefer to trade... ). Congratulations W, you always look stylish.
> 
> B
> 
> PS - Legs TDF, girl - with Loubies or not...



You are too sweet B, thank you so much!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Wore my Bicloubutu boots a couple of days ago for running errands and going to the mall. The jeans are COH, sweater is Nordstrom label cashmere, the jacket is Balenciaga quilted moto in Anthra and the bag is Balenciaga mini Pom.



I bet you're the best dressed woman in town! Great relaxed outfit and love the boots!




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Great look wanna, the Biancas are TDF!!!!



Thanks Beagly! I smiled all day while wearing them!


----------



## cts900

PyAri said:


> Love this dress.  It looks very sophisticated on you.



Thanks so much, sweetie.  Miss you!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

PyAri said:


> Oh man I loveeeeee this combo!! You look amazing. I've been looking for something to wear with my lace YYZs.



Awwww thanks lovely.  It was the first time I wore them out because I'm so paranoid about the lace.  They are defs special occasion heels!


----------



## fieryfashionist

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Black Friday shopping spree:
> 
> Left:
> T-shirt by Mango
> The Skinny High Shine Coated jeans by 7 For All Mankind
> Hermès CDC belt
> Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140
> 
> Right:
> Lambskin+shearling jacket by Rick Owens
> The Skinny High Shine Coated jeans by 7 For All Mankind
> Hermès H-Buckle belt
> Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140



You look fab!   Love the RO jacket with the jeans... very glam rock!   I have those jeans in three colors and love them... so fun!   Hope you had a fun shopping trip! 




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Blouse and sweatshirt, Jcrew, pants Talbots with my new black crystal python Biancas, which I LOVE!



Love the color combo ... your new Biancas look awesome on you! 




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Work outfit 1 with dress pants and work outfit 2 paired with jeans. And, oh yeah, my black calf graine Daffs (my fab, red-soled "horse hoofs" that I adore hehe)



Hell, with a bod like that, who even notices the shoes?!   Love both outfits!! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Wore my Bicloubutu boots a couple of days ago for running errands and going to the mall. The jeans are COH, sweater is Nordstrom label cashmere, the jacket is Balenciaga quilted moto in Anthra and the bag is Balenciaga mini Pom.



Casual chic at its best!!   The colors in your sweater are so pretty!   Love the slouchy, cool vibe your boots give off!   Hope the mall was fun!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wore this last night to my cousins bday dinner then out after!  My fave DVF slashed Arita dress!  The black has gotten so much love the past two years, but this is the first time I've worn the grey!   Bag is my '06A violet fonce caviar e/w, earrings and ring Chopard  and my beloved C'est Moi booties!


----------



## wannaprada

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Wore this last night to my cousins bday dinner then out after!  My fave DVF slashed Arita dress!  The black has gotten so much love the past two years, but this is the first time I've worn the grey!   Bag is my '06A violet fonce caviar e/w, earrings and ring Chopard  and my beloved C'est Moi booties!



Looking fierce as always!


----------



## beagly911

fieryfashionist said:


> Wore this last night to my cousins bday dinner then out after!  My fave DVF slashed Arita dress!  The black has gotten so much love the past two years, but this is the first time I've worn the grey!   Bag is my '06A violet fonce caviar e/w, earrings and ring Chopard  and my beloved C'est Moi booties!


Looking gorgeous fiery!!!  The DVF is perfect on you!!


----------



## Christchrist

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Wore this last night to my cousins bday dinner then out after!  My fave DVF slashed Arita dress!  The black has gotten so much love the past two years, but this is the first time I've worn the grey!   Bag is my '06A violet fonce caviar e/w, earrings and ring Chopard  and my beloved C'est Moi booties!



Absolutely stinking of class and taste!! Love it. Stunning


----------



## ColdSteel

Last wedding I went to I wore a neon pink Erin Fetherston dress with white lace overlay, cobalt cardi from f21, and my red Matastrasse velvet Orlatos. This time it's a Badgley Mischka dress I borrowed from my mom, trusty Aqua moto jacket, and patent simples. I so wanted to wear my No. 299 Trash but they didn't match.


----------



## Christchrist

Out for our last girls night before going home  wearing my piggy 120. I don't know what dress I'm wearing but my clutch is Chanel WOC


----------



## brittany729

Christchrist said:


> Out for our last girls night before going home  wearing my piggy 120. I don't know what dress I'm wearing but my clutch is Chanel WOC
> 
> View attachment 1966949


I really like the dress!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fieryfashionist said:


> You look fab!   Love the RO jacket with the jeans... very glam rock!   I have those jeans in three colors and love them... so fun!   Hope you had a fun shopping trip!



Thanks Fieryfashionist! hehe I just ordered another pair of these jeans in a turquoise green color! Oh... and I ordered another fur jacket from Rick Owens too! Can't wait to get both! 



PyAri said:


> Amazing!  You look like a model!!



Thanks PyAri! but I'm too short to be a model, I'm only 5'2 :shame:



beagly911 said:


> Great looks CEC!!



Thank you beagly!! Hope you have been well! Happy holidays!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your outfit especially the Hermes belt. I've been wanting to get one but I haven't decided which one.



Thanks Lavenderduckiez! The problem is thinking 
You really need just 1-2 buckles, then you can just buy the belt straps which are also reversible. So the options are endless 



mrl1005 said:


> Love the outfit and the pink is simply stunning!!
> 
> Yay!! Congrats!! And the outfit was great too!
> 
> Absolutely amazing!



Thank you mrl1005! You're too kind!


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Wore this last night to my cousins bday dinner then out after!  My fave DVF slashed Arita dress!  The black has gotten so much love the past two years, but this is the first time I've worn the grey!   Bag is my '06A violet fonce caviar e/w, earrings and ring Chopard  and my beloved C'est Moi booties!


Love the accessories shot and you know I love this dress on you Fiery. You look totally HOT!


----------



## megt10

ColdSteel said:


> Last wedding I went to I wore a neon pink Erin Fetherston dress with white lace overlay, cobalt cardi from f21, and my red Matastrasse velvet Orlatos. This time it's a Badgley Mischka dress I borrowed from my mom, trusty Aqua moto jacket, and patent simples. I so wanted to wear my No. 299 Trash but they didn't match.


Gorgeous look.


Christchrist said:


> Out for our last girls night before going home  wearing my piggy 120. I don't know what dress I'm wearing but my clutch is Chanel WOC
> 
> View attachment 1966949



Wow smoking hot CC.


----------



## beagly911

ColdSteel said:


> Last wedding I went to I wore a neon pink Erin Fetherston dress with white lace overlay, cobalt cardi from f21, and my red Matastrasse velvet Orlatos. This time it's a Badgley Mischka dress I borrowed from my mom, trusty Aqua moto jacket, and patent simples. I so wanted to wear my No. 299 Trash but they didn't match.


Lovely ColdSteel!



Christchrist said:


> Out for our last girls night before going home  wearing my piggy 120. I don't know what dress I'm wearing but my clutch is Chanel WOC
> 
> View attachment 1966949


Look at you hot mama!!  I hope you figure out what the dress is cause I love it!!


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Out for our last girls night before going home  wearing my piggy 120. I don't know what dress I'm wearing but my clutch is Chanel WOC
> 
> View attachment 1966949



That's one mamma the daughters will be proud of! Congratulations CC, looking HOT!

C


----------



## Brazucaa

fieryfashionist said:


> Wore this last night to my cousins bday dinner then out after!  My fave DVF slashed Arita dress!  The black has gotten so much love the past two years, but this is the first time I've worn the grey!   Bag is my '06A violet fonce caviar e/w, earrings and ring Chopard  and my beloved C'est Moi booties!



Looking GOOD girl! Welcome back M!

B-T


----------



## Christchrist

brittany729 said:
			
		

> I really like the dress!






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous look.
> 
> Wow smoking hot CC.






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Lovely ColdSteel!
> 
> Look at you hot mama!!  I hope you figure out what the dress is cause I love it!!






			
				Brazucaa said:
			
		

> That's one mamma the daughters will be proud of! Congratulations CC, looking HOT!
> 
> C



Thank you very much. I never get to get dressed up like this. It's a Maggie London dress . Got it 4 years ago.  Finally fits again


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Out for our last girls night before going home  wearing my piggy 120. I don't know what dress I'm wearing but my clutch is Chanel WOC



Oh HELLO!! You look amazing!


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:
			
		

> Oh HELLO!! You look amazing!



Ha. Thanks. Lots of make up lol


----------



## wannaprada

Date night with the DH. Proenza Schouler sweatshirt, Ann Taylor Loft jacket and Jcrew pants with my Bianca black python.


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Thank you very much. I never get to get dressed up like this. It's a Maggie London dress . Got it 4 years ago.  Finally fits again


OMG I have three Maggie London's, I love her dresses!!!  I'm so glad it fits again cause she makes every curve look awesome!!!  And you look AWESOME++++!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Date night with the DH. Proenza Schouler sweatshirt, Ann Taylor Loft jacket and Jcrew pants with my Bianca black python.


Ok, how wrong is it that I knew the jacket was AT or ATLoft??? I need to shop in other stores...you look incredible...the Biancas are DTF..did DH make it past the entree???? :giggles: Hope you two had a great night!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Date night with the DH. Proenza Schouler sweatshirt, Ann Taylor Loft jacket and Jcrew pants with my Bianca black python.




Cute outfit!


----------



## JessieG

You look fab. Elegant se u and hot all at the same time. Totally amaze balls!! My fave!'n


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Date night with the DH. Proenza Schouler sweatshirt, Ann Taylor Loft jacket and Jcrew pants with my Bianca black python.



Love this look, cute and chic at the same time.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

wannaprada said:


> Date night with the DH. Proenza Schouler sweatshirt, Ann Taylor Loft jacket and Jcrew pants with my Bianca black python.



Wow! I LOVE this outfit. Never thought to pair Biancas with casual outfits before


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Date night with the DH. Proenza Schouler sweatshirt, Ann Taylor Loft jacket and Jcrew pants with my Bianca black python.



I love this look!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> OMG I have three Maggie London's, I love her dresses!!!  I'm so glad it fits again cause she makes every curve look awesome!!!  And you look AWESOME++++!!



Yes! She does make them right


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok, how wrong is it that I knew the jacket was AT or ATLoft??? I need to shop in other stores...you look incredible...the Biancas are DTF..did DH make it past the entree???? :giggles: Hope you two had a great night!!!



Nothing wrong with sticking with brands that work for you! I'm the same way. Thanks so much for the sweet words! I must admit, I'm loving these Biancas more each time I wear them. And yes we had a great time! 




			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Cute outfit!



Thanks!




			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> You look fab. Elegant se u and hot all at the same time. Totally amaze balls!! My fave!'n



Why thanks Jessie!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Love this look, cute and chic at the same time.



Thanks Megt10!




			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Wow! I LOVE this outfit. Never thought to pair Biancas with casual outfits before



Thank you! I dress down my CLs all the time! I try to get the most wears out of them as possible! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> I love this look!!!!!



Thanks CC!


----------



## heida

Christchrist said:


> Out for our last girls night before going home  wearing my piggy 120. I don't know what dress I'm wearing but my clutch is Chanel WOC
> 
> View attachment 1966949



Lookin smokin hot girl !


----------



## Christchrist

heida said:
			
		

> Lookin smokin hot girl !



Damn. You guys sure make me feel good. Thanks


----------



## d00rvm

Went out for dinner with my boyfriend at my favorite restaurant!!
Wearing my new Celine dress, Celine belt, Chanel Jumbo classic flap and my beloved CL Bicanca's


----------



## wannaprada

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Went out for dinner with my boyfriend at my favorite restaurant!!
> Wearing my new Celine dress, Celine belt, Chanel Jumbo classic flap and my beloved CL Bicanca's



Very nice!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm loving the outfits, ladies. Since I am so far behind, I won't list them all separately.


----------



## stilly

d00rvm said:


> Went out for dinner with my boyfriend at my favorite restaurant!!
> Wearing my new Celine dress, Celine belt, Chanel Jumbo classic flap and my beloved CL Bicanca's
> 
> View attachment 1967536



Love the look!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Date night with the DH. Proenza Schouler sweatshirt, Ann Taylor Loft jacket and Jcrew pants with my Bianca black python.



Love the outfit wanna!!!
I think I have the same Loft Black Jacket...


----------



## Christchrist

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Went out for dinner with my boyfriend at my favorite restaurant!!
> Wearing my new Celine dress, Celine belt, Chanel Jumbo classic flap and my beloved CL Bicanca's



Very nice


----------



## d00rvm

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Very nice!



Thank you wanna! I love your python Bianca's


----------



## d00rvm

stilly said:
			
		

> Love the look!!!



Thanks Stilly!


----------



## d00rvm

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Very nice



Thanks Christ


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

d00rvm said:


> Went out for dinner with my boyfriend at my favorite restaurant!!
> Wearing my new Celine dress, Celine belt, Chanel Jumbo classic flap and my beloved CL Bicanca's
> 
> View attachment 1967536



one of my favourite outfits posted by a user on the site, biancas are one my favourite syles, the dress is classy and professional, match with black bag and silver watch!, very sleek, simple, but screams out class!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Out for our last girls night before going home  wearing my piggy 120. I don't know what dress I'm wearing but my clutch is Chanel WOC



You look amazing cc


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Went out for dinner with my boyfriend at my favorite restaurant!!
> Wearing my new Celine dress, Celine belt, Chanel Jumbo classic flap and my beloved CL Bicanca's
> 
> View attachment 1967536



You look gorgeous, love the dress on you.


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> You look gorgeous, love the dress on you.



Thanks dear Meg


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> Love the outfit wanna!!!
> I think I have the same Loft Black Jacket...



Thanks Stilly!




			
				d00rvm said:
			
		

> Thank you wanna! I love your python Bianca's



I've been on a Bianca kick as of late. Almost bid on a pair today in a luggage brown color, but for once showed some restraint. Lol!


----------



## Doglover1610

Sorry for the blurry picture (and the unmade bed haha)

Blazer: Rainbow
Striped Tank: Wet Seal
Skinnies: Wet Seal
Wristlet: Coach
Shoes: CL YoYo 85 in black greasepaint


----------



## ColdSteel

wannaprada said:


> Date night with the DH. Proenza Schouler sweatshirt, Ann Taylor Loft jacket and Jcrew pants with my Bianca black python.



Love how you styled the PS Sweatshirt! I just bought it and want to not look like a slob in it!


----------



## wannaprada

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Love how you styled the PS Sweatshirt! I just bought it and want to not look like a slob in it!



Lol, thanks Coldsteel! I'm sure you look awesome it!


----------



## wannaprada

Happy Monday everyone! Wearing an Ann Taylor top, Jcrew pencil skirt with my nude Pigalle 120. I just love these shoes!


----------



## d00rvm

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Happy Monday everyone! Wearing an Ann Taylor top, Jcrew pencil skirt with my nude Pigalle 120. I just love these shoes!



You look great Wanna! Love the whole outfit!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Looking fierce as always!



Aww, thank you!! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Looking gorgeous fiery!!!  The DVF is perfect on you!!



Aww, thanks so much!   It's one of my faves! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Absolutely stinking of class and taste!! Love it. Stunning



That's so sweet of you to say... thank you!! 




			
				ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Last wedding I went to I wore a neon pink Erin Fetherston dress with white lace overlay, cobalt cardi from f21, and my red Matastrasse velvet Orlatos. This time it's a Badgley Mischka dress I borrowed from my mom, trusty Aqua moto jacket, and patent simples. I so wanted to wear my No. 299 Trash but they didn't match.



What a fun dress... you look great!   Hope you had fun at the wedding! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Out for our last girls night before going home  wearing my piggy 120. I don't know what dress I'm wearing but my clutch is Chanel WOC



Damn girl, you look hot!   That dress fits you perfectly! 




			
				CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Thanks Fieryfashionist! hehe I just ordered another pair of these jeans in a turquoise green color! Oh... and I ordered another fur jacket from Rick Owens too! Can't wait to get both!
> 
> Thanks PyAri! but I'm too short to be a model, I'm only 5'2 :shame:
> 
> Thank you beagly!! Hope you have been well! Happy holidays!
> 
> Thanks Lavenderduckiez! The problem is thinking
> You really need just 1-2 buckles, then you can just buy the belt straps which are also reversible. So the options are endless
> 
> Thank you mrl1005! You're too kind!



Oooooh, the turquoise green (and RO) both sound fab!!   I was gonna wear my metallic blue jeans out this wknd, but didn't get the chance to.  




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Love the accessories shot and you know I love this dress on you Fiery. You look totally HOT!



Aww, you're too sweet... thanks so much!!   




			
				Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Looking GOOD girl! Welcome back M!
> 
> B-T



Thanks, girl! 




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Date night with the DH. Proenza Schouler sweatshirt, Ann Taylor Loft jacket and Jcrew pants with my Bianca black python.



Such a fab casual chic outfit... lovin the Biancas on you!! 




			
				d00rvm said:
			
		

> Went out for dinner with my boyfriend at my favorite restaurant!!
> Wearing my new Celine dress, Celine belt, Chanel Jumbo classic flap and my beloved CL Bicanca's



Very chic... you look great!! 




			
				Doglover1610 said:
			
		

> Sorry for the blurry picture (and the unmade bed haha)
> 
> Blazer: Rainbow
> Striped Tank: Wet Seal
> Skinnies: Wet Seal
> Wristlet: Coach
> Shoes: CL YoYo 85 in black greasepaint



I  greasepaint!   Cute outfit! 




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Happy Monday everyone! Wearing an Ann Taylor top, Jcrew pencil skirt with my nude Pigalle 120. I just love these shoes!



You look fabulous as always... love it!!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Happy Monday everyone! Wearing an Ann Taylor top, Jcrew pencil skirt with my nude Pigalle 120. I just love these shoes!



Wow I love this look Wanna. You look beautiful. Love the color of the top against your skin.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Happy Monday everyone! Wearing an Ann Taylor top, Jcrew pencil skirt with my nude Pigalle 120. I just love these shoes!



Do you ever look like crap? Lol


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Happy Monday everyone! Wearing an Ann Taylor top, Jcrew pencil skirt with my nude Pigalle 120. I just love these shoes!



Such a cute outfit!


----------



## wannaprada

d00rvm said:
			
		

> You look great Wanna! Love the whole outfit!!!



Thanks D!




			
				fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Aww, thank you!!
> 
> Aww, thanks so much!   It's one of my faves!
> 
> That's so sweet of you to say... thank you!!
> 
> What a fun dress... you look great!   Hope you had fun at the wedding!
> 
> Damn girl, you look hot!   That dress fits you perfectly!
> 
> Oooooh, the turquoise green (and RO) both sound fab!!   I was gonna wear my metallic blue jeans out this wknd, but didn't get the chance to.
> 
> Aww, you're too sweet... thanks so much!!
> 
> Thanks, girl!
> 
> Such a fab casual chic outfit... lovin the Biancas on you!!
> 
> Very chic... you look great!!
> 
> I  greasepaint!   Cute outfit!
> 
> You look fabulous as always... love it!!



Awww thanks sweetie!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Wow I love this look Wanna. You look beautiful. Love the color of the top against your skin.



Why thanks Megt! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Do you ever look like crap? Lol



Every weekend! Lol! 




			
				fumi said:
			
		

> Such a cute outfit!



Thanks Fumi!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Happy Monday everyone! Wearing an Ann Taylor top, Jcrew pencil skirt with my nude Pigalle 120. I just love these shoes!



You always look so well put together. Love this look!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Sorry, no outfit, but just ordered these Pigalle 100 in Lame with metal studs for SS13. Hope they don't keep me waiting for 6 months like last time :0(


----------



## Christchrist

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Sorry, no outfit, but just ordered these Pigalle 100 in Lame with metal studs for SS13. Hope they don't keep me waiting for 6 months like last time :0(



Very pretty


----------



## JessieG

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Sorry, no outfit, but just ordered these Pigalle 100 in Lame with metal studs for SS13. Hope they don't keep me waiting for 6 months like last time :0(



Ooh. Would love to see pics. They'd be gorge!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Happy Monday everyone! Wearing an Ann Taylor top, Jcrew pencil skirt with my nude Pigalle 120. I just love these shoes!


Great look wanna...oh I miss posting here!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

d00rvm said:


> Went out for dinner with my boyfriend at my favorite restaurant!!
> Wearing my new Celine dress, Celine belt, Chanel Jumbo classic flap and my beloved CL Bicanca's
> 
> View attachment 1967536



Very classy!!! I love your dress!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Happy Monday everyone! Wearing an Ann Taylor top, Jcrew pencil skirt with my nude Pigalle 120. I just love these shoes!



Ver pretty! I love the combo!


----------



## wannaprada

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> You always look so well put together. Love this look!



Awww thanks!




			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Sorry, no outfit, but just ordered these Pigalle 100 in Lame with metal studs for SS13. Hope they don't keep me waiting for 6 months like last time :0(



Can't wait to see them!!




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Great look wanna...oh I miss posting here!!



Thanks Beagly! You should put on your favorite outfit with your favorite CL and post a pic! Or two!  




			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Ver pretty! I love the combo!



Thanks Lavender!


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Sorry, no outfit, but just ordered these Pigalle 100 in Lame with metal studs for SS13. Hope they don't keep me waiting for 6 months like last time :0(



Wow, these are gorgeous shoes.


----------



## r6girl2005

I haven't posted in the CL subforum in an eternity! Hi ladies! 

Just me and my Mago 140s


----------



## Christchrist

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> I haven't posted in the CL subforum in an eternity! Hi ladies!
> 
> Just me and my Mago 140s



Awww. You look good. I love that shoe


----------



## beagly911

r6girl2005 said:


> I haven't posted in the CL subforum in an eternity! Hi ladies!
> 
> Just me and my Mago 140s


Hi, glad to see you again...you look great!  The Mago's look awesome with the outfit!


----------



## phiphi

so behind! great outfits everyone!



r6girl2005 said:


> I haven't posted in the CL subforum in an eternity! Hi ladies!
> 
> Just me and my Mago 140s



looking great!



wannaprada said:


> Happy Monday everyone! Wearing an Ann Taylor top, Jcrew pencil skirt with my nude Pigalle 120. I just love these shoes!



you're just so chic! love it!



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Sorry, no outfit, but just ordered these Pigalle 100 in Lame with metal studs for SS13. Hope they don't keep me waiting for 6 months like last time :0(



what a great combination! this will look amazing as a pigalle. i hope you get it sooner than 6 months!



Doglover1610 said:


> Sorry for the blurry picture (and the unmade bed haha)
> 
> Blazer: Rainbow
> Striped Tank: Wet Seal
> Skinnies: Wet Seal
> Wristlet: Coach
> Shoes: CL YoYo 85 in black greasepaint



so cute!



d00rvm said:


> Went out for dinner with my boyfriend at my favorite restaurant!!
> Wearing my new Celine dress, Celine belt, Chanel Jumbo classic flap and my beloved CL Bicanca's
> 
> View attachment 1967536



lovely! hope you had a great night out!



fieryfashionist said:


> Wore this last night to my cousins bday dinner then out after!  My fave DVF slashed Arita dress!  The black has gotten so much love the past two years, but this is the first time I've worn the grey!   Bag is my '06A violet fonce caviar e/w, earrings and ring Chopard  and my beloved C'est Moi booties!



amazing as always, fiery! 



Christchrist said:


> Out for our last girls night before going home  wearing my piggy 120. I don't know what dress I'm wearing but my clutch is Chanel WOC
> 
> View attachment 1966949



loving this whole look!


----------



## brittany729

r6girl2005 said:


> I haven't posted in the CL subforum in an eternity! Hi ladies!
> 
> Just me and my Mago 140s


I'm really loving your pants!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wannaprada said:


> Happy Monday everyone! Wearing an Ann Taylor top, Jcrew pencil skirt with my nude Pigalle 120. I just love these shoes!



HOT! love the color block dress with your Pigalle!!!!


----------



## stilly

r6girl2005 said:


> I haven't posted in the CL subforum in an eternity! Hi ladies!
> 
> Just me and my Mago 140s



Love these on you!!!
Gorgy!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Happy Monday everyone! Wearing an Ann Taylor top, Jcrew pencil skirt with my nude Pigalle 120. I just love these shoes!



Love the outfit!!!
So classic and pretty!!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

The intern =)


----------



## beagly911

Sweetyqbk said:


> The intern =)


So cute!  You look great!


----------



## legaldiva

Red scarf with gold accent
GAP wrap dress
McQ tiger print bag
Bruges black patent cork platform pumps


----------



## Christchrist

legaldiva said:
			
		

> Red scarf with gold accent
> GAP wrap dress
> McQ tiger print bag
> Bruges black patent cork platform pumps



Check of approval!


----------



## cts900

legaldiva said:


> Red scarf with gold accent
> GAP wrap dress
> McQ tiger print bag
> Bruges black patent cork platform pumps



Beautiful scarf.  You always look like a lady.  I love it. 



r6girl2005 said:


> I haven't posted in the CL subforum in an eternity! Hi ladies!
> 
> Just me and my Mago 140s



Such a treat to see you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You look fabulous.  Love the top!



Sweetyqbk said:


> The intern =)



I love your pants sooooooo much. 



wannaprada said:


> Happy Monday everyone! Wearing an Ann Taylor top, Jcrew pencil skirt with my nude Pigalle 120. I just love these shoes!



Hot damn, *wanna*.  This is the BEST you have ever looked . 



Doglover1610 said:


> Sorry for the blurry picture (and the unmade bed haha)
> 
> Blazer: Rainbow
> Striped Tank: Wet Seal
> Skinnies: Wet Seal
> Wristlet: Coach
> Shoes: CL YoYo 85 in black greasepaint



Adorable in your skinnies! 



d00rvm said:


> Went out for dinner with my boyfriend at my favorite restaurant!!
> Wearing my new Celine dress, Celine belt, Chanel Jumbo classic flap and my beloved CL Bicanca's



You are class personified. 



Christchrist said:


> Out for our last girls night before going home  wearing my piggy 120. I don't know what dress I'm wearing but my clutch is Chanel WOC
> 
> [/ATTACH]



Va-va-va-vooooooom!  You looks straight up hot. 



ColdSteel said:


> Last wedding I went to I wore a neon pink Erin Fetherston dress with white lace overlay, cobalt cardi from f21, and my red Matastrasse velvet Orlatos. This time it's a Badgley Mischka dress I borrowed from my mom, trusty Aqua moto jacket, and patent simples. I so wanted to wear my No. 299 Trash but they didn't match.



Love this!  So feminine and edgy at the same time.



fieryfashionist said:


> Wore this last night to my cousins bday dinner then out after!  My fave DVF slashed Arita dress!  The black has gotten so much love the past two years, but this is the first time I've worn the grey!   Bag is my '06A violet fonce caviar e/w, earrings and ring Chopard  and my beloved C'est Moi booties!



Could you be any more beautiful?  So radiant! I love that dress on your frame.  Gorgeous.


----------



## cts900

Me in a navy floral print Boden dress, navy Hue tights, and my Navy Simples for work.  I am wearing the heck out of these babies.


----------



## mizcolon73

legaldiva said:


> Red scarf with gold accent
> GAP wrap dress
> McQ tiger print bag
> Bruges black patent cork platform pumps



That bag!!!! Oh my!!! LOVES IT!!!!


----------



## mizcolon73

Sweetyqbk said:


> The intern =)



These are devine and so fun!! Love them!!


----------



## beagly911

legaldiva said:


> Red scarf with gold accent
> GAP wrap dress
> McQ tiger print bag
> Bruges black patent cork platform pumps


Love the whole look legaldiva but the scarf put it over the top!!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Me in a navy floral print Boden dress, navy Hue tights, and my Navy Simples for work.  I am wearing the heck out of these babies.


Looking awesome cts!!!  I'd wear the heck out of them too!!!


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:
			
		

> Beautiful scarf.  You always look like a lady.  I love it.
> 
> Such a treat to see you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You look fabulous.  Love the top!
> 
> I love your pants sooooooo much.
> 
> Hot damn, wanna.  This is the BEST you have ever looked .
> 
> Adorable in your skinnies!
> 
> You are class personified.
> 
> Va-va-va-vooooooom!  You looks straight up hot.
> 
> Love this!  So feminine and edgy at the same time.
> 
> Could you be any more beautiful?  So radiant! I love that dress on your frame.  Gorgeous.






			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> Me in a navy floral print Boden dress, navy Hue tights, and my Navy Simples for work.  I am wearing the heck out of these babies.



Thank you babe! You look pretty hot yourself


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> Thank you babe! You look pretty hot yourself



Well...I don't know about all that ...but I do appreciate the kind compliment.



beagly911 said:


> Looking awesome cts!!!  I'd wear the heck out of them too!!!



Thank you, beagly!  Sisters in work CL solidarity!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Well...I don't know about all that ...but I do appreciate the kind compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, beagly!  Sisters in work CL solidarity!


----------



## wannaprada

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> I haven't posted in the CL subforum in an eternity! Hi ladies!
> 
> Just me and my Mago 140s



You look great!




			
				phiphi said:
			
		

> so behind! great outfits everyone!
> 
> looking great!
> 
> you're just so chic! love it!
> 
> what a great combination! this will look amazing as a pigalle. i hope you get it sooner than 6 months!
> 
> so cute!
> 
> lovely! hope you had a great night out!
> 
> amazing as always, fiery!
> 
> loving this whole look!



Hi phiphi and thanks!




			
				CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> HOT! love the color block dress with your Pigalle!!!!



Why thanks CEC!




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Love the outfit!!!
> So classic and pretty!!!



Thank you Stilly! And I ordered the Love Me!! 




			
				Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> The intern =)



Love it!




			
				legaldiva said:
			
		

> Red scarf with gold accent
> GAP wrap dress
> McQ tiger print bag
> Bruges black patent cork platform pumps



Lovely scarf.




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> Beautiful scarf.  You always look like a lady.  I love it.
> 
> Such a treat to see you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You look fabulous.  Love the top!
> 
> I love your pants sooooooo much.
> 
> Hot damn, wanna.  This is the BEST you have ever looked .
> 
> Adorable in your skinnies!
> 
> You are class personified.
> 
> Va-va-va-vooooooom!  You looks straight up hot.
> 
> Love this!  So feminine and edgy at the same time.
> 
> Could you be any more beautiful?  So radiant! I love that dress on your frame.  Gorgeous.



Lol! Why thanks Cts!




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> Me in a navy floral print Boden dress, navy Hue tights, and my Navy Simples for work.  I am wearing the heck out of these babies.



Lovely as always Cts!


----------



## LeeLee1098

Cashmere sweater (gray in the front, orange in the back, button detail on the left shoulder, elbow patches) with necklace from Banana, plum colored skinnies from Express, and my nude patent Decolletes.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Cashmere sweater (gray in the front, orange in the back, button detail on the left shoulder, elbow patches) with necklace from Banana, plum colored skinnies from Express, and my nude patent Decolletes.



You look great! Love the Decollete


----------



## Christchrist

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Cashmere sweater (gray in the front, orange in the back, button detail on the left shoulder, elbow patches) with necklace from Banana, plum colored skinnies from Express, and my nude patent Decolletes.



So cute.


----------



## wannaprada

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Cashmere sweater (gray in the front, orange in the back, button detail on the left shoulder, elbow patches) with necklace from Banana, plum colored skinnies from Express, and my nude patent Decolletes.



How cute!


----------



## megt10

LeeLee1098 said:


> Cashmere sweater (gray in the front, orange in the back, button detail on the left shoulder, elbow patches) with necklace from Banana, plum colored skinnies from Express, and my nude patent Decolletes.



You look gorgeous LeeLee. Love your sweater.


----------



## megt10

r6girl2005 said:


> I haven't posted in the CL subforum in an eternity! Hi ladies!
> 
> Just me and my Mago 140s



I love these shoes and they look great with your outfit.


----------



## megt10

Sweetyqbk said:


> The intern =)



This is such a cute look.


----------



## megt10

legaldiva said:


> Red scarf with gold accent
> GAP wrap dress
> McQ tiger print bag
> Bruges black patent cork platform pumps



Legal you always look fantastic. I love your bag with the outfit as well as the scarf. Such a nice contrast.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Me in a navy floral print Boden dress, navy Hue tights, and my Navy Simples for work.  I am wearing the heck out of these babies.



Looking great CTS. I love the Simples they have become a staple of my wardrobe.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Simples for the first time. The jacket is Balenciaga cropped moto in Marine the scarf is McQ the bag is Chanel GST.


----------



## poppyseed

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Simples for the first time. The jacket is Balenciaga cropped moto in Marine the scarf is McQ the bag is Chanel GST.



love it all meg, you look stunning!


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> love it all meg, you look stunning!



Thank you so much Poppyseed.


----------



## mularice

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Simples for the first time. The jacket is Balenciaga cropped moto in Marine the scarf is McQ the bag is Chanel GST.



I love this so much. Perfectly matching in such an effortless way!


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> I love this so much. Perfectly matching in such an effortless way!



Thank you so much Mularice. Both the scarf and the shoes are new and had their first outing together. I really liked the combo.


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Simples for the first time. The jacket is Balenciaga cropped moto in Marine the scarf is McQ the bag is Chanel GST.



You look great Meg!
Love that blue color from your Bal jacket!!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Simples for the first time. The jacket is Balenciaga cropped moto in Marine the scarf is McQ the bag is Chanel GST.



Lookin hot momma


----------



## megt10

Thank you so much CC and D for your kind words.


----------



## DebbiNC

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Simples for the first time. The jacket is Balenciaga cropped moto in Marine the scarf is McQ the bag is Chanel GST.



Love that look!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Looking great CTS. I love the Simples they have become a staple of my wardrobe.



Thank you so much, *meg*!  You are also looking great.  Love the blues and reds together.


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Simples for the first time. The jacket is Balenciaga cropped moto in Marine the scarf is McQ the bag is Chanel GST.



As usual, absolutely stunning Meg


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Simples for the first time. The jacket is Balenciaga cropped moto in Marine the scarf is McQ the bag is Chanel GST.



Love the outfit *meg*!!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Simples for the first time. The jacket is Balenciaga cropped moto in Marine the scarf is McQ the bag is Chanel GST.



Great look combining blue and red!


----------



## megt10

*Icook, Stilly, 4Elegance, CTS * thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Simples for the first time. The jacket is Balenciaga cropped moto in Marine the scarf is McQ the bag is Chanel GST.



Love the pop of color!


----------



## wannaprada

Yesterday I wore my navy Biancas with 7FAM jeans and Ann Taylor jacket to work. Later that evening I wore a dress by Jario with my black Filo to my company's Holiday Party.


----------



## mularice

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my navy Biancas with 7FAM jeans and Ann Taylor jacket to work. Later that evening I wore a dress by Jario with my black Filo to my company's Holiday Party.



Lovely! I follow you on Instagram (non creeper way I promise) so have been catching up on all your shoe adventures!

How do you find the filo? I like them but the super skinny heel scares me!


----------



## wannaprada

mularice said:
			
		

> Lovely! I follow you on Instagram (non creeper way I promise) so have been catching up on all your shoe adventures!
> 
> How do you find the filo? I like them but the super skinny heel scares me!



Thanks mularice and I appreciate the Instagram support!  

I was worried about the heel on the Filo also at first, but not anymore. They are comfortable and stable feeling, IMO. I don't feel as if the heel is going to break or anything when I walk, so that's good!  I want to get them in leopard pony if they happen to go on sale.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Yesterday I wore my navy Biancas with 7FAM jeans and Ann Taylor jacket to work. Later that evening I wore a dress by Jario with my black Filo to my company's Holiday Party.



Thanks for your kind comments Wanna and I have to say you look awesome. Both looks are gorgeous.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my navy Biancas with 7FAM jeans and Ann Taylor jacket to work. Later that evening I wore a dress by Jario with my black Filo to my company's Holiday Party.



You look fierce!!! Love the tights too


----------



## megt10

The weather in SoCal hasn't been very cold yet so I haven't had a lot of chances to wear my boots. During the day it was warm and I wore other shoes but the evening cooled down enough to put on my YSA mixed media boots. The skirt is leather Robert Rodriguez, tank Caslon, sweater DVF.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> The weather in SoCal hasn't been very cold yet so I haven't had a lot of chances to wear my boots. During the day it was warm and I wore other shoes but the evening cooled down enough to put on my YSA mixed media boots. The skirt is leather Robert Rodriguez, tank Caslon, sweater DVF.



When your done with my boots send them here. Lol ha. I love those on you


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> When your done with my boots send them here. Lol ha. I love those on you



Thanks CC, these are such a good fit on my calves and comfortable to wear and walk in as well.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your kind comments Wanna and I have to say you look awesome. Both looks are gorgeous.






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> You look fierce!!! Love the tights too



Thanks ladies! The tights are Givenchy and I got them from TJ Maxx. 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> The weather in SoCal hasn't been very cold yet so I haven't had a lot of chances to wear my boots. During the day it was warm and I wore other shoes but the evening cooled down enough to put on my YSA mixed media boots. The skirt is leather Robert Rodriguez, tank Caslon, sweater DVF.



I love that skirt Megt! What a great outfit! Your closet is my dream closet!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Thanks ladies! The tights are Givenchy and I got them from TJ Maxx.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that skirt Megt! What a great outfit! Your closet is my dream closet!



Thanks Wanna, the skirt is really lightweight so it is perfect for these kind of days. Still a F/W skirt but cool enough to wear. I found it recently at NM LC for about 150.00 with all the markdowns.


----------



## LeeLee1098

megt10 said:
			
		

> The weather in SoCal hasn't been very cold yet so I haven't had a lot of chances to wear my boots. During the day it was warm and I wore other shoes but the evening cooled down enough to put on my YSA mixed media boots. The skirt is leather Robert Rodriguez, tank Caslon, sweater DVF.



I have the YSA boots also and they are like butta! Heaven on my feet and calves. You look great!


----------



## megt10

LeeLee1098 said:


> I have the YSA boots also and they are like butta! Heaven on my feet and calves. You look great!



Thanks Lee Lee. I agree they are really comfortable and there aren't many boots that fit nicely around my calves.


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Simples for the first time. The jacket is Balenciaga cropped moto in Marine the scarf is McQ the bag is Chanel GST.



Those lovely shoes and bag are in stark contrat with the jeans - only you to pull that one off with such elegance,girl! You look great!

B

PS - Glad your knee is in great shape too


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> The weather in SoCal hasn't been very cold yet so I haven't had a lot of chances to wear my boots. During the day it was warm and I wore other shoes but the evening cooled down enough to put on my YSA mixed media boots. The skirt is leather Robert Rodriguez, tank Caslon, sweater DVF.



Another wonderful combo - but that is old news, right??

B


----------



## Brazucaa

legaldiva said:


> Red scarf with gold accent
> GAP wrap dress
> McQ tiger print bag
> Bruges black patent cork platform pumps



You look great - especially with that splash of colour.

May I suggest, next time, you do a sideview too?

B


----------



## Brazucaa

cts900 said:


> Me in a navy floral print Boden dress, navy Hue tights, and my Navy Simples for work.  I am wearing the heck out of these babies.



Lovely outfit C!

B


----------



## Brazucaa

d00rvm said:


> Went out for dinner with my boyfriend at my favorite restaurant!!
> Wearing my new Celine dress, Celine belt, Chanel Jumbo classic flap and my beloved CL Bicanca's
> 
> View attachment 1967536



I hope you had a good time... HE (DBf) certainly did!

You looked great, girl.

B


----------



## hermosa_vogue

megt10 said:


> The weather in SoCal hasn't been very cold yet so I haven't had a lot of chances to wear my boots. During the day it was warm and I wore other shoes but the evening cooled down enough to put on my YSA mixed media boots. The skirt is leather Robert Rodriguez, tank Caslon, sweater DVF.



Absolutely adore those boots meg!!!


----------



## kham

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my navy Biancas with 7FAM jeans and Ann Taylor jacket to work. Later that evening I wore a dress by Jario with my black Filo to my company's Holiday Party.



I love both outfits! Those Biancas are beautiful


----------



## cts900

Brazucaa said:


> Lovely outfit C!
> 
> B



Thanks, sweetie!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> The weather in SoCal hasn't been very cold yet so I haven't had a lot of chances to wear my boots. During the day it was warm and I wore other shoes but the evening cooled down enough to put on my YSA mixed media boots. The skirt is leather Robert Rodriguez, tank Caslon, sweater DVF.



Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous.  The clothes and shoes are pretty great, too .


----------



## cts900

wannaprada said:


> Yesterday I wore my navy Biancas with 7FAM jeans and Ann Taylor jacket to work. Later that evening I wore a dress by Jario with my black Filo to my company's Holiday Party.



You look fantastic in those jeans.  I envy you!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Christchrist said:


> Out for our last girls night before going home  wearing my piggy 120. I don't know what dress I'm wearing but my clutch is Chanel WOC
> 
> View attachment 1966949



I'm late but va va vroom! You look AHMAZING here!


----------



## RedBottomLover

LeeLee1098 said:


> Cashmere sweater (gray in the front, orange in the back, button detail on the left shoulder, elbow patches) with necklace from Banana, plum colored skinnies from Express, and my nude patent Decolletes.



Cute and casual. Love it!


----------



## Christchrist

RedBottomLover said:
			
		

> I'm late but va va vroom! You look AHMAZING here!



Awwww thanks


----------



## CocoB

cts900 said:


> Me in a navy floral print Boden dress, navy Hue tights, and my Navy Simples for work.  I am wearing the heck out of these babies.



Loooooove the navy simples. Love them. Love the whole outfit. Well done.


----------



## wannaprada

kham said:
			
		

> I love both outfits! Those Biancas are beautiful



Thanks Kham! I have really fallen in love with the Bianca style! 




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> You look fantastic in those jeans.  I envy you!



Awww thanks Cts!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Yesterday I wore my navy Biancas with 7FAM jeans and Ann Taylor jacket to work. Later that evening I wore a dress by Jario with my black Filo to my company's Holiday Party.



Both super sexy *wanna*!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Went to an Indian party thing tonight.  Had actually never worn my old school black patent Joli Noeuds before tonight (so sad, haha)... pretty comfy!  Sari is from India, necklace is diamonds/pink rubies (mom's) and bag is my Chanel pink caviar medium flap from '04.


----------



## fieryfashionist

legaldiva said:
			
		

> Red scarf with gold accent
> GAP wrap dress
> McQ tiger print bag
> Bruges black patent cork platform pumps



You look so great! 




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> Could you be any more beautiful?  So radiant! I love that dress on your frame.  Gorgeous.



You are so sweet, C!   Thanks so much for the generous compliment!  




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> Me in a navy floral print Boden dress, navy Hue tights, and my Navy Simples for work.  I am wearing the heck out of these babies.



You look beautiful!   Classy, head to toe... and I  those simples! 




			
				LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Cashmere sweater (gray in the front, orange in the back, button detail on the left shoulder, elbow patches) with necklace from Banana, plum colored skinnies from Express, and my nude patent Decolletes.



What a cute outfit.  Love the color block sweater! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Simples for the first time. The jacket is Balenciaga cropped moto in Marine the scarf is McQ the bag is Chanel GST.



Gorgeous pops of red in your outfit ... you always so put together and chic!! 




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my navy Biancas with 7FAM jeans and Ann Taylor jacket to work. Later that evening I wore a dress by Jario with my black Filo to my company's Holiday Party.



I love both looks... do you ever NOT look fab?! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> The weather in SoCal hasn't been very cold yet so I haven't had a lot of chances to wear my boots. During the day it was warm and I wore other shoes but the evening cooled down enough to put on my YSA mixed media boots. The skirt is leather Robert Rodriguez, tank Caslon, sweater DVF.



Oooooh, the print on your cardi and that amazing bag = fab (well, the whole outfit = fab)!  Your YSA boots fit you so nicely!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my navy Biancas with 7FAM jeans and Ann Taylor jacket to work. Later that evening I wore a dress by Jario with my black Filo to my company's Holiday Party.



Ok that's it! I have the same Biancas and you've inspired me to wear them with jeans so I can get more use out of them. Btw what a killer curve you have for those jeans!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:
			
		

> The weather in SoCal hasn't been very cold yet so I haven't had a lot of chances to wear my boots. During the day it was warm and I wore other shoes but the evening cooled down enough to put on my YSA mixed media boots. The skirt is leather Robert Rodriguez, tank Caslon, sweater DVF.



Wow these boots look so good on you! I already have way too many pairs of boots for the tropical climate I'm in, but if I ever see these I don't know if I'll be able to resist :0(


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Went to an Indian party thing tonight.  Had actually never worn my old school black patent Joli Noeuds before tonight (so sad, haha)... pretty comfy!  Sari is from India, necklace is diamonds/pink rubies (mom's) and bag is my Chanel pink caviar medium flap from '04.



I love saris and you look gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

Brazucaa said:


> Those lovely shoes and bag are in stark contrat with the jeans - only you to pull that one off with such elegance,girl! You look great!
> 
> B
> 
> PS - Glad your knee is in great shape too



Thanks B, I liked the contrast. Think it made the outfit more interesting.


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Went to an Indian party thing tonight.  Had actually never worn my old school black patent Joli Noeuds before tonight (so sad, haha)... pretty comfy!  Sari is from India, necklace is diamonds/pink rubies (mom's) and bag is my Chanel pink caviar medium flap from '04.



You look lovely Fiery.


----------



## megt10

Brazucaa said:


> Another wonderful combo - but that is old news, right??
> 
> B



Aww, you are so kind, thank you B.


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Absolutely adore those boots meg!!!



Thank you so much Hermosa. They are my favorites.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous.  The clothes and shoes are pretty great, too .



Thank you so much CTS, you are always so sweet


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> You look so great!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet, C!   Thanks so much for the generous compliment!
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful!   Classy, head to toe... and I  those simples!
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute outfit.  Love the color block sweater!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pops of red in your outfit ... you always so put together and chic!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love both looks... do you ever NOT look fab?!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, the print on your cardi and that amazing bag = fab (well, the whole outfit = fab)!  Your YSA boots fit you so nicely!



Thank you Fiery.


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Wow these boots look so good on you! I already have way too many pairs of boots for the tropical climate I'm in, but if I ever see these I don't know if I'll be able to resist :0(



I know what you mean. I have a ton of boots and don't get as much wear out of them as the price justifies living in SoCal. Still these are a classic boot that will last for many years and look good. I highly recommend these .


----------



## Christchrist

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Went to an Indian party thing tonight.  Had actually never worn my old school black patent Joli Noeuds before tonight (so sad, haha)... pretty comfy!  Sari is from India, necklace is diamonds/pink rubies (mom's) and bag is my Chanel pink caviar medium flap from '04.



I love it!


----------



## megt10

Last night went to my local dinner theatre. I wore my Eugenie 140 velvets. The dress is DVF, the bag is Dior New Lock Pouchette the jacket is Balenciaga moto in eggplant and the scarf is AMQ. The dog is my baby Nick who was waiting patiently to go outside .


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Last night went to my local dinner theatre. I wore my Eugenie 140 velvets. The dress is DVF, the bag is Dior New Lock Pouchette the jacket is Balenciaga moto in eggplant and the scarf is AMQ. The dog is my baby Nick who was waiting patiently to go outside .



Lovely meg!  The DVF looks stunning on you!  Nick is such a cutie!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Lovely meg!  The DVF looks stunning on you!  Nick is such a cutie!



Thanks so much Beagly. Happy Hanukkah!


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night went to my local dinner theatre. I wore my Eugenie 140 velvets. The dress is DVF, the bag is Dior New Lock Pouchette the jacket is Balenciaga moto in eggplant and the scarf is AMQ. The dog is my baby Nick who was waiting patiently to go outside .



OMG Meg! You look HOT and FIERCE!
Love the purple on you!!!


----------



## cts900

CocoB said:


> Loooooove the navy simples. Love them. Love the whole outfit. Well done.



You are too kind, *coco*. Thank you for always being so sweet! xoxoxo


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Last night went to my local dinner theatre. I wore my Eugenie 140 velvets. The dress is DVF, the bag is Dior New Lock Pouchette the jacket is Balenciaga moto in eggplant and the scarf is AMQ. The dog is my baby Nick who was waiting patiently to go outside .



Just flat out _stunning._


----------



## cts900

fieryfashionist said:


> Went to an Indian party thing tonight.  Had actually never worn my old school black patent Joli Noeuds before tonight (so sad, haha)... pretty comfy!  Sari is from India, necklace is diamonds/pink rubies (mom's) and bag is my Chanel pink caviar medium flap from '04.



You look so lovely, *M*.  Amazing.


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> Both super sexy wanna!!!



Why thanks Stilly!




			
				fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Went to an Indian party thing tonight.  Had actually never worn my old school black patent Joli Noeuds before tonight (so sad, haha)... pretty comfy!  Sari is from India, necklace is diamonds/pink rubies (mom's) and bag is my Chanel pink caviar medium flap from '04.



You look beautiful! Love your Sari!




			
				fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> I love both looks... do you ever NOT look fab?!



Thanks sweetie and all the time! Lol! 




			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Ok that's it! I have the same Biancas and you've inspired me to wear them with jeans so I can get more use out of them. Btw what a killer curve you have for those jeans!!



Thank you. When I came home from work my DH said "you were THOSE jeans to work?!". I said hey, I can't hide the booty! It is what it is! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night went to my local dinner theatre. I wore my Eugenie 140 velvets. The dress is DVF, the bag is Dior New Lock Pouchette the jacket is Balenciaga moto in eggplant and the scarf is AMQ. The dog is my baby Nick who was waiting patiently to go outside .



Your eugenie go perfect with this outfit! Very nice.


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> OMG Meg! You look HOT and FIERCE!
> Love the purple on you!!!



Thanks so much D!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Just flat out _stunning._



Aw thank you so much CTS, you are always so very kind with your comments and I always appreciate them.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Why thanks Stilly!
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful! Love your Sari!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie and all the time! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. When I came home from work my DH said "you were THOSE jeans to work?!". I said hey, I can't hide the booty! It is what it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Your eugenie go perfect with this outfit! Very nice.


Thanks so much Wanna.


----------



## Brazucaa

fieryfashionist said:


> Went to an Indian party thing tonight.  Had actually never worn my old school black patent Joli Noeuds before tonight (so sad, haha)... pretty comfy!  Sari is from India, necklace is diamonds/pink rubies (mom's) and bag is my Chanel pink caviar medium flap from '04.



Lovely Sari on a wonderful 'frame' M - congratulations, you looked great.

B

PS - the shoes are not too shabby also... . Actually... they are TDF
PPS - Glad Mom lent you that lovely necklace too.


----------



## Maddy luv

Love this thread, you all look great ladies!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> I love saris and you look gorgeous!



Aww, thank you!! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> You look lovely Fiery.



That's so nice of you to say... thank you!! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> I love it!



Aww, thanks! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night went to my local dinner theatre. I wore my Eugenie 140 velvets. The dress is DVF, the bag is Dior New Lock Pouchette the jacket is Balenciaga moto in eggplant and the scarf is AMQ. The dog is my baby Nick who was waiting patiently to go outside .



I love it!!  Your Eugenies are spectacular, and the dress is so pretty on you.  You look fabulous! 




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> You look so lovely, M.  Amazing.



Aww, thanks so much, C! 




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Why thanks Stilly!
> 
> You look beautiful! Love your Sari!
> 
> Thanks sweetie and all the time! Lol!
> 
> Thank you. When I came home from work my DH said "you were THOSE jeans to work?!". I said hey, I can't hide the booty! It is what it is!
> 
> Your eugenie go perfect with this outfit! Very nice.



Aww, thanks, wanna! 




			
				Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Lovely Sari on a wonderful 'frame' M - congratulations, you looked great.
> 
> B
> 
> PS - the shoes are not too shabby also... . Actually... they are TDF
> PPS - Glad Mom lent you that lovely necklace too.



Hey B!  Thanks so much!!   Saris are so pretty, but kinda annoying, haha.  Still, I managed to dance and eat just fine... they're prob best suited to human mannequins though, phew! Yeah, I'm lucky as far as jewelry goes... her collection is insane... works out well for me, haha.


----------



## 318Platinum

I wore my white patent daffs out to my sister's bday dinner in Dallas. Stopped by the Galleria because DH wanted to do a quick photo shoot with our new camera. Thanks DH! 

_*Jacket:* Narciso Rodriguez for Kohls
*Pants:* Cache' (Love this place!!)
*Clutch:* Alexander McQueen
*Shoes:* Daffodile in white patent
*Ring:* Alexander McQueen skull
*Earrings:* Swarovski fit_


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I wore my white patent daffs out to my sister's bday dinner in Dallas. Stopped by the Galleria because DH wanted to do a quick photo shoot with our new camera. Thanks DH!
> 
> Jacket: Narciso Rodriguez for Kohls
> Pants: Cache' (Love this place!!)
> Clutch: Alexander McQueen
> Shoes: Daffodile in white patent
> Ring: Alexander McQueen skull
> Earrings: Swarovski fit



Fierce


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Fierce



Thank you, Hunni! ;-D I really appreciate it. I rarely post outfit pics, but I remember a TPFer requesting one. DH got way to trigger happy with our new baby and everyone in here have so many lovely outfit pics that I wanted to join in as well!


----------



## martinaa

318Platinum said:


> I wore my white patent daffs out to my sister's bday dinner in Dallas. Stopped by the Galleria because DH wanted to do a quick photo shoot with our new camera. Thanks DH!
> 
> _*Jacket:* Narciso Rodriguez for Kohls
> *Pants:* Cache' (Love this place!!)
> *Clutch:* Alexander McQueen
> *Shoes:* Daffodile in white patent
> *Ring:* Alexander McQueen skull
> *Earrings:* Swarovski fit_



OMG! You are a verry pretty girl! The daffs look so great on you! And I love the earrings - I have the same!


----------



## DebbiNC

318Platinum said:


> I wore my white patent daffs out to my sister's bday dinner in Dallas. Stopped by the Galleria because DH wanted to do a quick photo shoot with our new camera. Thanks DH!
> 
> _*Jacket:* Narciso Rodriguez for Kohls
> *Pants:* Cache' (Love this place!!)
> *Clutch:* Alexander McQueen
> *Shoes:* Daffodile in white patent
> *Ring:* Alexander McQueen skull
> *Earrings:* Swarovski fit_




A hot outfit and a camera....a wonderful combination!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Thank you, Hunni! ;-D I really appreciate it. I rarely post outfit pics, but I remember a TPFer requesting one. DH got way to trigger happy with our new baby and everyone in here have so many lovely outfit pics that I wanted to join in as well!



Dahling you are meant to be photographed. Mmmmkay   Hottie tottie


----------



## megt10

318Platinum said:


> I wore my white patent daffs out to my sister's bday dinner in Dallas. Stopped by the Galleria because DH wanted to do a quick photo shoot with our new camera. Thanks DH!
> 
> _*Jacket:* Narciso Rodriguez for Kohls
> *Pants:* Cache' (Love this place!!)
> *Clutch:* Alexander McQueen
> *Shoes:* Daffodile in white patent
> *Ring:* Alexander McQueen skull
> *Earrings:* Swarovski fit_



Stunning outfit.


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's so nice of you to say... thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!!  Your Eugenies are spectacular, and the dress is so pretty on you.  You look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks so much, C!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks, wanna!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey B!  Thanks so much!!   Saris are so pretty, but kinda annoying, haha.  Still, I managed to dance and eat just fine... they're prob best suited to human mannequins though, phew! Yeah, I'm lucky as far as jewelry goes... her collection is insane... works out well for me, haha.



Thanks so much Fiery. It is funny I never thought I would get as much wear out of these shoes but I do. They go with so many outfits.


----------



## JessieG

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I wore my white patent daffs out to my sister's bday dinner in Dallas. Stopped by the Galleria because DH wanted to do a quick photo shoot with our new camera. Thanks DH!
> 
> Jacket: Narciso Rodriguez for Kohls
> Pants: Cache' (Love this place!!)
> Clutch: Alexander McQueen
> Shoes: Daffodile in white patent
> Ring: Alexander McQueen skull
> Earrings: Swarovski fit



They're some hot looking shoes. Love the white!


----------



## Brazucaa

318Platinum said:


> Thank you, Hunni! ;-D I really appreciate it. I rarely post outfit pics, but I remember a TPFer requesting one. DH got way to trigger happy with our new baby and everyone in here have so many lovely outfit pics that I wanted to join in as well!



Glad you - and he - did. You look amazing. Wonderful outfit. congratulations.

B


----------



## Maddy luv

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my navy Biancas with a navy dress that has gold birds all over it (I can't recall the designer and can't reach the label in the back to look!) with some Citizens legging jeans (my most comfortable jeans!). Have a happy thanksgiving everyone!



Beautiful shoes, love this stylish look


----------



## Nolia

The white looks incredible on you!



318Platinum said:


> I wore my white patent daffs out to my sister's bday dinner in Dallas. Stopped by the Galleria because DH wanted to do a quick photo shoot with our new camera. Thanks DH!
> 
> _*Jacket:* Narciso Rodriguez for Kohls
> *Pants:* Cache' (Love this place!!)
> *Clutch:* Alexander McQueen
> *Shoes:* Daffodile in white patent
> *Ring:* Alexander McQueen skull
> *Earrings:* Swarovski fit_


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

318Platinum said:


> I wore my white patent daffs out to my sister's bday dinner in Dallas. Stopped by the Galleria because DH wanted to do a quick photo shoot with our new camera. Thanks DH!
> 
> _*Jacket:* Narciso Rodriguez for Kohls
> *Pants:* Cache' (Love this place!!)
> *Clutch:* Alexander McQueen
> *Shoes:* Daffodile in white patent
> *Ring:* Alexander McQueen skull
> *Earrings:* Swarovski fit_



Omg! You look absolutely gorgeous honey!!
I wish i can find these.... Need them!


----------



## wannaprada

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I wore my white patent daffs out to my sister's bday dinner in Dallas. Stopped by the Galleria because DH wanted to do a quick photo shoot with our new camera. Thanks DH!
> 
> Jacket: Narciso Rodriguez for Kohls
> Pants: Cache' (Love this place!!)
> Clutch: Alexander McQueen
> Shoes: Daffodile in white patent
> Ring: Alexander McQueen skull
> Earrings: Swarovski fit



Great outfit! 




			
				Maddy luv said:
			
		

> Beautiful shoes, love this stylish look



Thanks Maddy!


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:


> I wore my white patent daffs out to my sister's bday dinner in Dallas. Stopped by the Galleria because DH wanted to do a quick photo shoot with our new camera. Thanks DH!
> 
> _*Jacket:* Narciso Rodriguez for Kohls
> *Pants:* Cache' (Love this place!!)
> *Clutch:* Alexander McQueen
> *Shoes:* Daffodile in white patent
> *Ring:* Alexander McQueen skull
> *Earrings:* Swarovski fit_



werk!! you're serving up all kinds of fierce, the white really pops on your skintone


----------



## 318Platinum

heiress-ox said:


> werk!! you're serving up all kinds of fierce, the white really pops on your skintone



Thank you all so much for the kind compliments! I am glad you all like it, as I really had to rush to put myself together because I overslept, only to arrive at the restaurant and hour before my sister arrived!! I don't know how to do a multi quote on this updated version of TPF, but I do thank each and every one of you for the nice comments.  I'm happy to be among the hottest of the hot with this thread!


----------



## wannaprada

Keeping it casual and warm on this crisp, cold day. Ann Taylor turtleneck, Jcrew pants, Open Clic with red tips. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## evanescent

wannaprada said:


> Keeping it casual and warm on this crisp, cold day. Ann Taylor turtleneck, Jcrew pants, Open Clic with red tips. Have a great day everyone!



Love the outfit! I just got my first leopard print pair - your pic is making me even more excited to receive them!


----------



## Brazucaa

wannaprada said:


> Keeping it casual and warm on this crisp, cold day. Ann Taylor turtleneck, Jcrew pants, Open Clic with red tips. Have a great day everyone!



It might be casual AND warm, but it certainly is stylish! Should I also say '... as we have come to expect from you'??? . W, you look great, congratulations.

B

PS - ... although casual AND warm... who said one _had to_ suffer for fashion's sake??


----------



## evanescent

It's summer down under and I took out my Panier wedges for a spin


----------



## wannaprada

evanescent said:
			
		

> Love the outfit! I just got my first leopard print pair - your pic is making me even more excited to receive them!



Yay! Can't wait for modeling pics!




			
				Brazucaa said:
			
		

> It might be casual AND warm, but it certainly is stylish! Should I also say '... as we have come to expect from you'??? . W, you look great, congratulations.
> 
> B
> 
> PS - ... although casual AND warm... who said one had to suffer for fashion's sake??



Lol! Thanks B!




			
				evanescent said:
			
		

> It's summer down under and I took out my Panier wedges for a spin



Love your summer outfit and I'm super jealous!!  Australia is on my bucket list of places to visit one day. I'm sure it's beautiful!


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> I wore my white patent daffs out to my sister's bday dinner in Dallas. Stopped by the Galleria because DH wanted to do a quick photo shoot with our new camera. Thanks DH!
> 
> _*Jacket:* Narciso Rodriguez for Kohls
> *Pants:* Cache' (Love this place!!)
> *Clutch:* Alexander McQueen
> *Shoes:* Daffodile in white patent
> *Ring:* Alexander McQueen skull
> *Earrings:* Swarovski fit_





the red sole really pops with the white!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Keeping it casual and warm on this crisp, cold day. Ann Taylor turtleneck, Jcrew pants, Open Clic with red tips. Have a great day everyone!



Friggin wanna. Always lookin fab


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:
			
		

> It's summer down under and I took out my Panier wedges for a spin



Those are so cute. You look great


----------



## mrl1005

Wearing my framboise simple 85s paired with skinny jeans and an over-sized Express shirt


----------



## Christchrist

Express top and pants. Hermes KDT and H bracelet, Chanel pink WOC , Burberry scarf and my beloved flo 120 in baby pink


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Wearing my framboise simple 85s paired with skinny jeans and an over-sized Express shirt



Very cute. They look comfy


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Friggin wanna. Always lookin fab






			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Wearing my framboise simple 85s paired with skinny jeans and an over-sized Express shirt



Love the color of those simples!




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Express top and pants. Hermes KDT and H bracelet, Chanel pink WOC , Burberry scarf and my beloved flo 120 in baby pink



Great shopping outfit!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Keeping it casual and warm on this crisp, cold day. Ann Taylor turtleneck, Jcrew pants, Open Clic with red tips. Have a great day everyone!



Another effortlessly chic outfit,love it!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

evanescent said:
			
		

> It's summer down under and I took out my Panier wedges for a spin



So cute and sexy at the same time. I love the peekaboo cut outs on ur skirt


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Love the color of those simples!
> 
> Great shopping outfit!



Thanks babe


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Wearing my framboise simple 85s paired with skinny jeans and an over-sized Express shirt



Loose top and skinny jeans never go wrong together and paired with red bottom heels is a killer combo :0)


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Express top and pants. Hermes KDT and H bracelet, Chanel pink WOC , Burberry scarf and my beloved flo 120 in baby pink



I like the pastel tone of this outfit and ur WOC is so pretty


----------



## wannaprada

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Another effortlessly chic outfit,love it!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Christchrist

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> I like the pastel tone of this outfit and ur WOC is so pretty



Thank you. I never wear pastel. It was nice


----------



## evanescent

wannaprada said:


> Love your summer outfit and I'm super jealous!!  Australia is on my bucket list of places to visit one day. I'm sure it's beautiful!



Thank you! It is amazing if you love nature! If you're a city girl... not so much. We don't really have skyscrapers here for sure 



Christchrist said:


> Those are so cute. You look great



Thanks CC! Gorgeous shopping outfit btw! 



IcookIeatIshop said:


> So cute and sexy at the same time. I love the peekaboo cut outs on ur skirt



Thank you! 

BTW - what on earth happened to multi quote?? It was just about the most useful feature here.. I had to do this manually.


----------



## evanescent

mrl1005 said:


> Wearing my framboise simple 85s paired with skinny jeans and an over-sized Express shirt



Loveeee the colour of your simples. I'm really dying for some bright colours this season!


----------



## msd31

Christchrist said:


> Express top and pants. Hermes KDT and H bracelet, Chanel pink WOC , Burberry scarf and my beloved flo 120 in baby pink
> 
> View attachment 1982751



your woc is adorable! might have to put that on my wishlist!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mrl1005 said:


> Wearing my framboise simple 85s paired with skinny jeans and an over-sized Express shirt



These Simples look so great on you mrl!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> It's summer down under and I took out my Panier wedges for a spin



LOVE your skirt Eva!!


----------



## Christchrist

msd31 said:
			
		

> your woc is adorable! might have to put that on my wishlist!



I got it at the Boston chanel boutique. It's called rose


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Very cute. They look comfy






			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Love the color of those simples!
> 
> Great shopping outfit!






			
				IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> Loose top and skinny jeans never go wrong together and paired with red bottom heels is a killer combo :0)



Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Express top and pants. Hermes KDT and H bracelet, Chanel pink WOC , Burberry scarf and my beloved flo 120 in baby pink
> 
> View attachment 1982751



Looking great CC! Although... do you have insurance for damages provoked onto 3rd parties because they twisted their necks looking at you??

Congratulations sista - you look HOT

B


----------



## nillacobain

evanescent said:


> It's summer down under and I took out my Panier wedges for a spin



Love your skirt!!!


So envy all your fab outfits ladies!!! We're freezing here with snow outside so no CLs for me!


----------



## mularice

You all look amazing. Agree with above when I say I'm jealous you are having good weather to wear great outfits and gorgeous shoes! Currently I am living in anything remotely warm and waterproof. Not sexy. At all.


----------



## poppyseed

nillacobain said:


> Love your skirt!!!
> 
> 
> So envy all your fab outfits ladies!!! We're freezing here with snow outside so no CLs for me!



I second the skirt (stunning!) and third the weather  - it's pretty crap at the moment!


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Looking great CC! Although... do you have insurance for damages provoked onto 3rd parties because they twisted their necks looking at you??
> 
> Congratulations sista - you look HOT
> 
> B


Hahahaha haven't heard that one. Lol as always you're entertaining B




			
				mularice said:
			
		

> You all look amazing. Agree with above when I say I'm jealous you are having good weather to wear great outfits and gorgeous shoes! Currently I am living in anything remotely warm and waterproof. Not sexy. At all.



Girl I live like that. Love dress up days though


----------



## me&momo

Outfit i wore to my best friend's wedding last month. Took out my spanking new bb Bianca 140 out for a spin, first time wearing heels after pregnancy (5 weeks) and i lasted 6hours+ woohoo!!


----------



## wannaprada

me&momo said:
			
		

> Outfit i wore to my best friend's wedding last month. Took out my spanking new bb Bianca 140 out for a spin, first time wearing heels after after pregnancy (5 weeks) and i lasted 6hours+ woohoo!!



Looking good! Congrats on the newborn!


----------



## Christchrist

me&momo said:
			
		

> Outfit i wore to my best friend's wedding last month. Took out my spanking new bb Bianca 140 out for a spin, first time wearing heels after after pregnancy (5 weeks) and i lasted 6hours+ woohoo!!



You were pregnant!!! Dang you look good. Congrats on the shoe tolerance and the babe


----------



## evanescent

hermosa_vogue said:


> LOVE your skirt Eva!!



Thanks hun! 



nillacobain said:


> Love your skirt!!!
> 
> So envy all your fab outfits ladies!!! We're freezing here with snow outside so no CLs for me!





poppyseed said:


> I second the skirt (stunning!) and third the weather  - it's pretty crap at the moment!



Thank you ladies!! Aww could you perhaps travel outside with boots and get changed into CLs indoors??


----------



## evanescent

me&momo said:


> Outfit i wore to my best friend's wedding last month. Took out my spanking new bb Bianca 140 out for a spin, first time wearing heels after pregnancy (5 weeks) and i lasted 6hours+ woohoo!!



You look amazing!!!!! Couldn't even tell you gave birth 5 weeks ago!!


----------



## evanescent

Today's outfit - can't get enough of CL wedges!


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:
			
		

> Today's outfit - can't get enough of CL wedges!



So spring looking. So cute.  Love that skirt


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Keeping it casual and warm on this crisp, cold day. Ann Taylor turtleneck, Jcrew pants, Open Clic with red tips. Have a great day everyone!


I love these shoes with this outfit Wanna. Very chic.


evanescent said:


> It's summer down under and I took out my Panier wedges for a spin


So cute love the wedges and the skirt.


mrl1005 said:


> Wearing my framboise simple 85s paired with skinny jeans and an over-sized Express shirt


Great casual outfit and the perfect shoes with it.


Christchrist said:


> Express top and pants. Hermes KDT and H bracelet, Chanel pink WOC , Burberry scarf and my beloved flo 120 in baby pink
> 
> View attachment 1982751


You look amazing CC. Glad you are posting pics  


me&momo said:


> Outfit i wore to my best friend's wedding last month. Took out my spanking new bb Bianca 140 out for a spin, first time wearing heels after pregnancy (5 weeks) and i lasted 6hours+ woohoo!!


Congratulations on the new baby and looking so HOT so soon after giving birth.


evanescent said:


> Today's outfit - can't get enough of CL wedges!



Another adorable skirt and I love the jacket with it.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> I love these shoes with this outfit Wanna. Very chic.
> 
> So cute love the wedges and the skirt.
> 
> Great casual outfit and the perfect shoes with it.
> 
> You look amazing CC. Glad you are posting pics
> 
> Congratulations on the new baby and looking so HOT so soon after giving birth.
> 
> Another adorable skirt and I love the jacket with it.



Thank you meg. I don't post outfits often. I'm trying to do more dressing and less living in my cozy robe


----------



## Cityfashionista

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I wore my white patent daffs out to my sister's bday dinner in Dallas. Stopped by the Galleria because DH wanted to do a quick photo shoot with our new camera. Thanks DH!
> 
> Jacket: Narciso Rodriguez for Kohls
> Pants: Cache' (Love this place!!)
> Clutch: Alexander McQueen
> Shoes: Daffodile in white patent
> Ring: Alexander McQueen skull
> Earrings: Swarovski fit



I'm dying here! So fabulous!  Where'd you get the white daf? I didn't know they made one? 

Fabulous look to all the ladies. I can't multi quote on the app.


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Express top and pants. Hermes KDT and H bracelet, Chanel pink WOC , Burberry scarf and my beloved flo 120 in baby pink



I love the way your nails match


----------



## jamidee

me&momo said:
			
		

> Outfit i wore to my best friend's wedding last month. Took out my spanking new bb Bianca 140 out for a spin, first time wearing heels after pregnancy (5 weeks) and i lasted 6hours+ woohoo!!



Wow! You just had a baby and you look fantastic!!! Btw, I have that dress  it's a nice one  good job on lasting 6 hours! I still can't do that... My poor toesies


----------



## jamidee

evanescent said:
			
		

> Today's outfit - can't get enough of CL wedges!



I want an Id on that white cutout skirt! It was fab! You look adorably summery here


----------



## Angie415

Christchrist said:


> Express top and pants. Hermes KDT and H bracelet, Chanel pink WOC , Burberry scarf and my beloved flo 120 in baby pink
> 
> View attachment 1982751



WOW. I LOVEEE your look!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> I love the way your nails match



In a matcher. Ha


----------



## Christchrist

Angie415 said:
			
		

> WOW. I LOVEEE your look!!!!!



Thank you Angie


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:
			
		

> In a matcher. Ha



 not I... I am too lazy for all that. I forget the tiny details so :whoohoo: goooo you!


----------



## megt10

I wore my red simples the other day all day and they were fantastic. I am going to have to get a few more pair for everyday wear. The skirt is Catherine Malandrino, the sweater is Classiques Entier, scarf is AMQ Rose skull scarf and the jacket is eggplant Balenciaga moto.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> I wore my red simples the other day all day and they were fantastic. I am going to have to get a few more pair for everyday wear. The skirt is Catherine Malandrino, the sweater is Classiques Entier, scarf is AMQ Rose skull scarf and the jacket is eggplant Balenciaga moto.



Always so pretty meg


----------



## Christchrist

White pants again. Had to cause my white chanel came today.  Leather jacket and Bianca crystal python 
Wore my chanel shoes to drive lol














Yes it's a disgusting bathroom


----------



## evanescent

jamidee said:


> I want an Id on that white cutout skirt! It was fab! You look adorably summery here



Thanks jami! It was from Asos, but I bought it last year. Maybe try eBay?



Christchrist said:


> So spring looking. So cute.  Love that skirt



Thanks CC. It's one of my favourites!



megt10 said:


> So cute love the wedges and the skirt.
> 
> Another adorable skirt and I love the jacket with it.



Thanks meg. We're having skirt weather at the moment


----------



## evanescent

megt10 said:


> I wore my red simples the other day all day and they were fantastic. I am going to have to get a few more pair for everyday wear. The skirt is Catherine Malandrino, the sweater is Classiques Entier, scarf is AMQ Rose skull scarf and the jacket is eggplant Balenciaga moto.



Have I mentioned I am incredibly jealous of your Balenciaga moto jackets??? You look gorgeous here!



Christchrist said:


> White pants again. Had to cause my white chanel came today.  Leather jacket and Bianca crystal python
> Wore my chanel shoes to drive lol
> 
> View attachment 1984160
> 
> 
> View attachment 1984161
> 
> 
> View attachment 1984159
> 
> Yes it's a disgusting bathroom



Those crystal python Biancas are so scrumptious!  and the white Chanel too


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:
			
		

> Have I mentioned I am incredibly jealous of your Balenciaga moto jackets??? You look gorgeous here!
> 
> Those crystal python Biancas are so scrumptious!  and the white Chanel too



I'm still drooling over the shoes and bag


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> White pants again. Had to cause my white chanel came today.  Leather jacket and Bianca crystal python
> Wore my chanel shoes to drive lol
> 
> Yes it's a disgusting bathroom



I love those Bianca's.....but those Chanel's are too freaking adorable, I've never seen them before! Such a great pair of shoes....I'm a sucker for anything with a little sparkle plus it matches your name CC


----------



## CloudyDayz198

megt10 said:


> I wore my red simples the other day all day and they were fantastic. I am going to have to get a few more pair for everyday wear. The skirt is Catherine Malandrino, the sweater is Classiques Entier, scarf is AMQ Rose skull scarf and the jacket is eggplant Balenciaga moto.



Mmmmhmmm, just as I suspected. I'm going to have to purchase a pair of red CL's soon.  You look beautiful as ever.


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:
			
		

> I love those Bianca's.....but those Chanel's are too freaking adorable, I've never seen them before! Such a great pair of shoes....I'm a sucker for anything with a little sparkle plus it matches your name CC



I just realized that lol. Haha CC. YUp meant to be. The shoes are from Neiman from march.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Always so pretty meg


Thanks so much CC.


Christchrist said:


> White pants again. Had to cause my white chanel came today.  Leather jacket and Bianca crystal python
> Wore my chanel shoes to drive lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 1984160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1984161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1984159
> 
> Yes it's a disgusting bathroom


Amazing shoes, both pairs you look fantastic.


evanescent said:


> Have I mentioned I am incredibly jealous of your Balenciaga moto jackets??? You look gorgeous here!
> 
> 
> 
> Those crystal python Biancas are so scrumptious!  and the white Chanel too


Lol, thank you evanescent. I love my motos and wear them almost every day except of corse during the hottest part of the summer.


jess10141 said:


> Mmmmhmmm, just as I suspected. I'm going to have to purchase a pair of red CL's soon.  You look beautiful as ever.


Jess thank you. You should get a red pair, pronto


----------



## poppyseed

evanescent said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies!! Aww could you perhaps travel outside with boots and get changed into CLs indoors??



I brave the cold and wear my CLs anyway


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> White pants again. Had to cause my white chanel came today.  Leather jacket and Bianca crystal python
> Wore my chanel shoes to drive lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 1984160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1984161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1984159
> 
> Yes it's a disgusting bathroom




YES YES!!!! I LOVE everything about this look! Super jealy of the Black crystal  python biancas!!  Love the pants!!! Please what are they??


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> YES YES!!!! I LOVE everything about this look! Super jealy of the Black crystal  python biancas!!  Love the pants!!! Please what are they??



They are express


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> White pants again. Had to cause my white chanel came today.  Leather jacket and Bianca crystal python
> Wore my chanel shoes to drive lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 1984160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1984161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1984159
> 
> Yes it's a disgusting bathroom



I TOTALLY agree... it is disgusting... the BATHROOm, that is!... 

The rest is ANYTHING BUT disgusting... 

that heel is TDF... lol

You look great girl - as usual??

B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> I TOTALLY agree... it is disgusting... the BATHROOm, that is!...
> 
> The rest is ANYTHING BUT disgusting...
> 
> that heel is TDF... lol
> 
> You look great girl - as usual??
> 
> B



Ha thanks B. it's amazing what a shower and some hot shoes can do


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my new Mrs. Baba booties for the first time shopping. They were really comfortable for hours of standing and walking. The pants are JC, sweater Design History, scarf AMQ, jacket Lipstick Balenciaga quilted and bag BV.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my new Mrs. Baba booties for the first time shopping. They were really comfortable for hours of standing and walking. The pants are JC, sweater Design History, scarf AMQ, jacket Lipstick Balenciaga quilted and bag BV.



Meg you really know how to pull an outfit together. So pretty


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Last night's ootn with my omicron piggies 







Happy Holidays everyone :xtree:


----------



## wannaprada

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Last night's ootn with my omicron piggies
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone :xtree:



You look gorgeous Songbird!


----------



## Nolia

SongbirdDiva said:


> Last night's ootn with my omicron piggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone :xtree:



Stunning!!  You are so beautiful!


----------



## Cityfashionista

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Last night's ootn with my omicron piggies
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone :xtree:



Beautiful.  Happy holidays.


----------



## letteshop

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my new Mrs. Baba booties for the first time shopping. They were really comfortable for hours of standing and walking. The pants are JC, sweater Design History, scarf AMQ, jacket Lipstick Balenciaga quilted and bag BV.



I've been searching for a pair of ankle booties but didn't even look twice at the Mrs. Babas, but after seeing them on you, I will definitely have to look for a pair now.  Are these TTS?  Thanks for the mod pics....love the entire outfit!!!






			
				SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Last night's ootn with my omicron piggies
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone :xtree:




Now that is how you wear a peplum dress (take note Kim K).  You look stunning!!!


----------



## NANI1972

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my new Mrs. Baba booties for the first time shopping. They were really comfortable for hours of standing and walking. The pants are JC, sweater Design History, scarf AMQ, jacket Lipstick Balenciaga quilted and bag BV.



Oh you have changed my mind about these! Love them on you!


----------



## Christchrist

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Last night's ootn with my omicron piggies
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone :xtree:



Oh my goodness. You look amazing! Love the outfit


----------



## NANI1972

General shout out, all of you ladies look amazing!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Last night's ootn with my omicron piggies
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone :xtree:



I love your dress! Gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I decided to wear my daffodile to my boyfriend's niece 1st birthday party. I had to take them off after 3 hours. Time to stretch them again!


----------



## Thanh510

Heading out to a wedding, wearing the LP for the second time.


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I decided to wear my daffodile to my boyfriend's niece 1st birthday party. I had to take them off after 3 hours. Time to stretch them again!






			
				Thanh510 said:
			
		

> Heading out to a wedding, wearing the LP for the second time.



Looking fab ladies. Hope you had fun looking amazing


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I decided to wear my daffodile to my boyfriend's niece 1st birthday party. I had to take them off after 3 hours. Time to stretch them again!






			
				Thanh510 said:
			
		

> Heading out to a wedding, wearing the LP for the second time.



You both look lovely ladies!


----------



## AEGIS

SongbirdDiva said:


> Last night's ootn with my omicron piggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone :xtree:





looooooooooooooooooooove!


----------



## akillian24

SongbirdDiva said:


> Last night's ootn with my omicron piggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone :xtree:



Perfect!
Are those 120s?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

SongbirdDiva said:


> Last night's ootn with my omicron piggies
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone :xtree:



Wow what a hottie!

I love everything about this outfit


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Looking fab ladies. Hope you had fun looking amazing



Thanks girl!

PS. I'm loving your collection of heels you have!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> You both look lovely ladies!



Thanks girl!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> I wore my red simples the other day all day and they were fantastic. I am going to have to get a few more pair for everyday wear. The skirt is Catherine Malandrino, the sweater is Classiques Entier, scarf is AMQ Rose skull scarf and the jacket is eggplant Balenciaga moto.



I love the outfit!!! Especially the jacket!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 1986018
> 
> 
> I decided to wear my daffodile to my boyfriend's niece 1st birthday party. I had to take them off after 3 hours. Time to stretch them again!



U look so cute! I love your scarf!!! Are you in Half Moon Bay?


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Meg you really know how to pull an outfit together. So pretty


Thank you so much CC. 


SongbirdDiva said:


> Last night's ootn with my omicron piggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone :xtree:


You always look so gorgeous. I love it when you post pics.


letteshop said:


> I've been searching for a pair of ankle booties but didn't even look twice at the Mrs. Babas, but after seeing them on you, I will definitely have to look for a pair now.  Are these TTS?  Thanks for the mod pics....love the entire outfit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is how you wear a peplum dress (take note Kim K).  You look stunning!!!


Thanks so much Letteshop. I did take these TTS. I might have been able to size down even but not sure. In TTS they are so comfortable and easy to walk in. I wore them for about 6 hours first time out and had no problems. I went shopping in them and could have worn them even longer. 


NANI1972 said:


> Oh you have changed my mind about these! Love them on you!


Thanks Nani.


Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 1986018
> 
> 
> I decided to wear my daffodile to my boyfriend's niece 1st birthday party. I had to take them off after 3 hours. Time to stretch them again!


You look great Lavender. Love the shoes on you.


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the outfit!!! Especially the jacket!



Thank you.


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Thanks girl!
> 
> PS. I'm loving your collection of heels you have!!



aww thanks lav


----------



## megt10

Went to a Christmas concert yesterday and then out to dinner with friends. I wore my Mervillion boots. The dress is French Connection, leggings Wolford, scarf Hermes, bag Versace and jacket Balenciaga Rouge Moto.


----------



## legaldiva

GAP purple twinset
McQ purple and red skull scarf
Benetton pencil skirt
Python simples


----------



## megt10

legaldiva said:


> GAP purple twinset
> McQ purple and red skull scarf
> Benetton pencil skirt
> Python simples



Love your outfit Legal! The shoes are gorgeous and I want your scarf


----------



## legaldiva

megt10 said:


> Love your outfit Legal! The shoes are gorgeous and I want your scarf



Such a nice compliment coming from you--always so put together & well coordinated!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Two very different looks... one for a casual family dinner (bro turned twenty eight) and the other for an insane party he threw... camel patent decolletes both times! 

7Fam burgundy waxed skinny jeans, Equipment tie neck heart blouse and cashmere tunic, Chanel '06A Bordeaux reissue and my camel patent decolletes







Shows the colors way better:





Then Sat for the partayy!  Parker sequined dress, my blingtastic Chopard earrings, Chanel '06A brown caviar medium flap and kept it simple with the decolletes!










Brought two good friends along, cuz there were a bunch of ppl I didn't know, haha.  Plus, had to put last years bday out of my mind... I think I did aight in that dept.!


----------



## fieryfashionist

me&momo said:
			
		

> Outfit i wore to my best friend's wedding last month. Took out my spanking new bb Bianca 140 out for a spin, first time wearing heels after pregnancy (5 weeks) and i lasted 6hours+ woohoo!!



Wow, doesn't even look like you were pregnant!   You look fab!! 




			
				evanescent said:
			
		

> Today's outfit - can't get enough of CL wedges!



So jealous of your pretty, airy outfit... love the wedges on you! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> I wore my red simples the other day all day and they were fantastic. I am going to have to get a few more pair for everyday wear. The skirt is Catherine Malandrino, the sweater is Classiques Entier, scarf is AMQ Rose skull scarf and the jacket is eggplant Balenciaga moto.



I love the purple/red color combo... and your collection of Bal jackets and shoes is simply TDF!!!!! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> White pants again. Had to cause my white chanel came today.  Leather jacket and Bianca crystal python
> Wore my chanel shoes to drive lol
> 
> Yes it's a disgusting bathroom



Lookin hot in black/white... the Biancas are so nice on you!!! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my new Mrs. Baba booties for the first time shopping. They were really comfortable for hours of standing and walking. The pants are JC, sweater Design History, scarf AMQ, jacket Lipstick Balenciaga quilted and bag BV.



Oooooh, I hadn't seen the booties before... I think you styled 'em fabulously... again, dying over your Bal jacket!! 




			
				SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Last night's ootn with my omicron piggies
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone :xtree:



You look head to toe stunning!! 




			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I decided to wear my daffodile to my boyfriend's niece 1st birthday party. I had to take them off after 3 hours. Time to stretch them again!



The Daffs look great on you!!  Hopefully they'll be more manageable with a lil more stretching! 




			
				Thanh510 said:
			
		

> Heading out to a wedding, wearing the LP for the second time.



Hot dress... the LP really set it off!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Went to a Christmas concert yesterday and then out to dinner with friends. I wore my Mervillion boots. The dress is French Connection, leggings Wolford, scarf Hermes, bag Versace and jacket Balenciaga Rouge Moto.



I love the cream dress with the red/gold/black accents (and that pretty scarf!!)... I hope you had a great time at the concert! 




			
				legaldiva said:
			
		

> GAP purple twinset
> McQ purple and red skull scarf
> Benetton pencil skirt
> Python simples



You always look so great... I love that pencil skirt on you (ohhhhh and the scarf)!!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Went to a Christmas concert yesterday and then out to dinner with friends. I wore my Mervillion boots. The dress is French Connection, leggings Wolford, scarf Hermes, bag Versace and jacket Balenciaga Rouge Moto.



Lovely as always!




			
				legaldiva said:
			
		

> GAP purple twinset
> McQ purple and red skull scarf
> Benetton pencil skirt
> Python simples



Like the McQ scarf!




			
				fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Two very different looks... one for a casual family dinner (bro turned twenty eight) and the other for an insane party he threw... camel patent decolletes both times!
> 
> 7Fam burgundy waxed skinny jeans, Equipment tie neck heart blouse and cashmere tunic, Chanel '06A Bordeaux reissue and my camel patent decolletes
> 
> Shows the colors way better:
> 
> Then Sat for the partayy!  Parker sequined dress, my blingtastic Chopard earrings, Chanel '06A brown caviar medium flap and kept it simple with the decolletes!
> 
> Brought two good friends along, cuz there were a bunch of ppl I didn't know, haha.  Plus, had to put last years bday out of my mind... I think I did aight in that dept.!



Very nice Fiery!


----------



## wannaprada

Wearing my Daf for the first time and I walk pretty good in them despite the height. I do feel extra tall, however, as if I'm towering over people.  Jcrew cardigan and pants with a Talbots blouse.


----------



## mularice

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Two very different looks... one for a casual family dinner (bro turned twenty eight) and the other for an insane party he threw... camel patent decolletes both times!
> 
> 7Fam burgundy waxed skinny jeans, Equipment tie neck heart blouse and cashmere tunic, Chanel '06A Bordeaux reissue and my camel patent decolletes
> 
> Shows the colors way better:
> 
> Then Sat for the partayy!  Parker sequined dress, my blingtastic Chopard earrings, Chanel '06A brown caviar medium flap and kept it simple with the decolletes!
> 
> Brought two good friends along, cuz there were a bunch of ppl I didn't know, haha.  Plus, had to put last years bday out of my mind... I think I did aight in that dept.!



Fiery you look amazing. I love love love the sequin dress. Your legs are perfect (I am so jelly). Beautiful!


----------



## Brazucaa

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my Daf for the first time and I walk pretty good in them despite the height. I do feel extra tall, however, as if I'm towering over people.  Jcrew cardigan and pants with a Talbots blouse.



I doubt your subordinates like that, W... and your boss even less!...

but you look good, girl - and that is what matters, right??

B

PS - Btw... do you remember that promotion the boss had promissed you...?? Forget it!


----------



## Brazucaa

fieryfashionist said:


> Two very different looks... one for a casual family dinner (bro turned twenty eight) and the other for an insane party he threw... camel patent decolletes both times!
> 
> 7Fam burgundy waxed skinny jeans, Equipment tie neck heart blouse and cashmere tunic, Chanel '06A Bordeaux reissue and my camel patent decolletes
> 
> Then Sat for the partayy!  Parker sequined dress, my blingtastic Chopard earrings, Chanel '06A brown caviar medium flap and kept it simple with the decolletes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought two good friends along, cuz there were a bunch of ppl I didn't know, haha.  Plus, had to put last years bday out of my mind... I think I did aight in that dept.!




Girl, you look HOT enough to give 3rd degree burns to ANYONE within sight! 

Good to see you like that. M. Keep it up

B

PS - Lovely shoes btw. But... what was the (Hanukkah) Menorah doing in the background??


----------



## wannaprada

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> I doubt your subordinates like that, W... and your boss even less!...
> 
> but you look good, girl - and that is what matters, right??
> 
> B
> 
> PS - Btw... do you remember that promotion the boss had promissed you...?? Forget it!



LMAO! I know! My husband said it's hard to justify giving a raise to someone who wears $1k shoes to work! Lol! Being known as "that girl who wears those red bottoms" doesn't help either!  I tell them at least I'm not walking around with powder on my nose. There are worst habits than buying expensive shoes!


----------



## Christchrist

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Two very different looks... one for a casual family dinner (bro turned twenty eight) and the other for an insane party he threw... camel patent decolletes both times!
> 
> 7Fam burgundy waxed skinny jeans, Equipment tie neck heart blouse and cashmere tunic, Chanel '06A Bordeaux reissue and my camel patent decolletes
> 
> Shows the colors way better:
> 
> Then Sat for the partayy!  Parker sequined dress, my blingtastic Chopard earrings, Chanel '06A brown caviar medium flap and kept it simple with the decolletes!
> 
> Brought two good friends along, cuz there were a bunch of ppl I didn't know, haha.  Plus, had to put last years bday out of my mind... I think I did aight in that dept.!



Fabulous darling! Absolutely fabulous


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Wearing my Daf for the first time and I walk pretty good in them despite the height. I do feel extra tall, however, as if I'm towering over people.  Jcrew cardigan and pants with a Talbots blouse.



See that looks nice. I'm not so scared now


----------



## fieryfashionist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Lovely as always!
> 
> Like the McQ scarf!
> 
> Very nice Fiery!



Aww, thanks! 




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Wearing my Daf for the first time and I walk pretty good in them despite the height. I do feel extra tall, however, as if I'm towering over people.  Jcrew cardigan and pants with a Talbots blouse.



Love the color coordination btwn the Daffs and your cardi... lovely outfit!! 




			
				mularice said:
			
		

> Fiery you look amazing. I love love love the sequin dress. Your legs are perfect (I am so jelly). Beautiful!



Aww, that's very kind of you to say!  I made sure to run that day, haha (really had to force myself)... my legs def aren't perfect though... I do have some dreaded C(ellulite), phew... ahh well, whatever!  




			
				Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Girl, you look HOT enough to give 3rd degree burns to ANYONE within sight!
> 
> Good to see you like that. M. Keep it up
> 
> B
> 
> PS - Lovely shoes btw. But... what was the (Hanukkah) Menorah doing in the background??



Hey B!  Hahaha, you're funny... thank you!  Some idiot drunken friends of my bro hit on me and I thought yeah okay, please go away.  Haha.  Just had to put "R" out of my mind... and I did!  On to more emotionally mature, stable men (although that night was just about dancing and having fun)!  Thank you!   Ohhhhh, it's the lobby of my apartment building... gotta have both the tree and the Menorah to make everyone happy, haha! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Fabulous darling! Absolutely fabulous



Aww, thank you!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my Daf for the first time and I walk pretty good in them despite the height. I do feel extra tall, however, as if I'm towering over people.  Jcrew cardigan and pants with a Talbots blouse.



Couldn't wait to see what you paired with the Daffs! Looks really great!


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Went to a Christmas concert yesterday and then out to dinner with friends. I wore my Mervillion boots. The dress is French Connection, leggings Wolford, scarf Hermes, bag Versace and jacket Balenciaga Rouge Moto.



That dress, girl, is so beautiful! You look amazing, Meg

B


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> See that looks nice. I'm not so scared now[/QUOTE
> 
> Don't be scared, go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fieryfashionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks!
> 
> Love the color coordination btwn the Daffs and your cardi... lovely outfit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Fiery! I hope I don't look like Barney with all this purple on! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DebbiNC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't wait to see what you paired with the Daffs! Looks really great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Debbie!
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Two very different looks... one for a casual family dinner (bro turned twenty eight) and the other for an insane party he threw... camel patent decolletes both times!
> 
> 7Fam burgundy waxed skinny jeans, Equipment tie neck heart blouse and cashmere tunic, Chanel '06A Bordeaux reissue and my camel patent decolletes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows the colors way better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Sat for the partayy!  Parker sequined dress, my blingtastic Chopard earrings, Chanel '06A brown caviar medium flap and kept it simple with the decolletes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought two good friends along, cuz there were a bunch of ppl I didn't know, haha.  Plus, had to put last years bday out of my mind... I think I did aight in that dept.!


Wow Fiery what can I say you look totally hot in that dress, I am not surprised you got hit on. Glad you had a good time. 


fieryfashionist said:


> Wow, doesn't even look like you were pregnant!   You look fab!!
> 
> 
> 
> So jealous of your pretty, airy outfit... love the wedges on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the purple/red color combo... and your collection of Bal jackets and shoes is simply TDF!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin hot in black/white... the Biancas are so nice on you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, I hadn't seen the booties before... I think you styled 'em fabulously... again, dying over your Bal jacket!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look head to toe stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Daffs look great on you!!  Hopefully they'll be more manageable with a lil more stretching!
> 
> 
> 
> Hot dress... the LP really set it off!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the cream dress with the red/gold/black accents (and that pretty scarf!!)... I hope you had a great time at the concert!
> 
> 
> 
> You always look so great... I love that pencil skirt on you (ohhhhh and the scarf)!!


Thank you so much for all your nice comments.


wannaprada said:


> Lovely as always!
> 
> 
> 
> Like the McQ scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Fiery!


Thanks so much Wanna.


wannaprada said:


> Wearing my Daf for the first time and I walk pretty good in them despite the height. I do feel extra tall, however, as if I'm towering over people.  Jcrew cardigan and pants with a Talbots blouse.


You look amazing in this outfit with these shoes.


Brazucaa said:


> That dress, girl, is so beautiful! You look amazing, Meg
> 
> B



Thank you B


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Wore this to a xmas party recently, with my studded Pigalle 120


----------



## Christchrist

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Wore this to a xmas party recently, with my studded Pigalle 120



Love them with your kisslock


----------



## Nolia

Great pairings!  And WOW what a closet!



Brasilian_Babe said:


> Wore this to a xmas party recently, with my studded Pigalle 120


----------



## mularice

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Wore this to a xmas party recently, with my studded Pigalle 120



Those shoes were made for you! Look at your legs!! You look great.

And yes, the wall of shoes behind you is pretty good looking too


----------



## wannaprada

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Wore this to a xmas party recently, with my studded Pigalle 120



I love that dress! Who is it by?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Went to a Christmas concert yesterday and then out to dinner with friends. I wore my Mervillion boots. The dress is French Connection, leggings Wolford, scarf Hermes, bag Versace and jacket Balenciaga Rouge Moto.


Loving it!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

fieryfashionist said:


> Two very different looks... one for a casual family dinner (bro turned twenty eight) and the other for an insane party he threw... camel patent decolletes both times!
> 
> 7Fam burgundy waxed skinny jeans, Equipment tie neck heart blouse and cashmere tunic, Chanel '06A Bordeaux reissue and my camel patent decolletes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows the colors way better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Sat for the partayy!  Parker sequined dress, my blingtastic Chopard earrings, Chanel '06A brown caviar medium flap and kept it simple with the decolletes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought two good friends along, cuz there were a bunch of ppl I didn't know, haha.  Plus, had to put last years bday out of my mind... I think I did aight in that dept.!



Thats a gorgeous dress!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Wore this to a xmas party recently, with my studded Pigalle 120



Nice color blends.


----------



## Jönathan

legaldiva said:


> GAP purple twinset
> McQ purple and red skull scarf
> Benetton pencil skirt
> Python simples



Wow! Love this look!


----------



## poppyseed

wannaprada said:


> I love that dress! Who is it by?



Clover Cayon

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/De...er_Canyon_Dresses+clover_+canyon_+dress_Broad


----------



## wannaprada

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Clover Cayon
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Designers/Clover_Canyon/Clothing?cm_mmc=Google-_-DESIGNER_Clover_Canyon-_-Clover_Canyon_Dresses+clover_+canyon_+dress_Broad



Thanks poppyseed!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Wore this to a xmas party recently, with my studded Pigalle 120



Looking stunning as always BB


----------



## megt10

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Wore this to a xmas party recently, with my studded Pigalle 120



Awesome look. I love your dress and you look perfect in it.


----------



## poppyseed

wannaprada said:


> Thanks poppyseed!



No problem! I love the dresses too, so was keen to know


----------



## fumi

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Wore this to a xmas party recently, with my studded Pigalle 120



You look awesome!


----------



## fumi

fieryfashionist said:


> Two very different looks... one for a casual family dinner (bro turned twenty eight) and the other for an insane party he threw... camel patent decolletes both times!
> 
> 7Fam burgundy waxed skinny jeans, Equipment tie neck heart blouse and cashmere tunic, Chanel '06A Bordeaux reissue and my camel patent decolletes
> 
> Shows the colors way better:
> 
> Then Sat for the partayy!  Parker sequined dress, my blingtastic Chopard earrings, Chanel '06A brown caviar medium flap and kept it simple with the decolletes!
> 
> Brought two good friends along, cuz there were a bunch of ppl I didn't know, haha.  Plus, had to put last years bday out of my mind... I think I did aight in that dept.!



Love your sparkly dress! It's pretty!


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my Daf for the first time and I walk pretty good in them despite the height. I do feel extra tall, however, as if I'm towering over people.  Jcrew cardigan and pants with a Talbots blouse.



You are impeccably dressed once again!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Wore this to a xmas party recently, with my studded Pigalle 120



Eye candy!! Love this look!


----------



## wannaprada

fumi said:
			
		

> You are impeccably dressed once again!



Thanks Fumi!


----------



## evanescent

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Wore this to a xmas party recently, with my studded Pigalle 120



Awww BB! You wear those studded Pigalle 120s so well!!! They look beautiful on you!



wannaprada said:


> Wearing my Daf for the first time and I walk pretty good in them despite the height. I do feel extra tall, however, as if I'm towering over people. Jcrew cardigan and pants with a Talbots blouse.



Great outfit wanna! 



fieryfashionist said:


> Two very different looks... one for a casual family dinner (bro turned twenty eight) and the other for an insane party he threw... camel patent decolletes both times!
> 
> 7Fam burgundy waxed skinny jeans, Equipment tie neck heart blouse and cashmere tunic, Chanel '06A Bordeaux reissue and my camel patent decolletes
> 
> Then Sat for the partayy!  Parker sequined dress, my blingtastic Chopard earrings, Chanel '06A brown caviar medium flap and kept it simple with the decolletes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought two good friends along, cuz there were a bunch of ppl I didn't know, haha.  Plus, had to put last years bday out of my mind... I think I did aight in that dept.!



Just stunning!!! Esp that party dress! Hotness!



megt10 said:


> Went to a Christmas concert yesterday and then out to dinner with friends. I wore my Mervillion boots. The dress is French Connection, leggings Wolford, scarf Hermes, bag Versace and jacket Balenciaga Rouge Moto.



Beautiful Meg, that dress looks wonderful on you!


----------



## evanescent

This was taken a couple of weekends ago.. I love my Clic Clacs so much! They are soooo uncomfortable though.. My feet don't really like this style


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:


> This was taken a couple of weekends ago.. I love my Clic Clacs so much! They are soooo uncomfortable though.. My feet don't really like this style


Love that dress/shoe combo. It's perfect


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> This was taken a couple of weekends ago.. I love my Clic Clacs so much! They are soooo uncomfortable though.. My feet don't really like this style



Love this dress babe!  Love the belt as well


----------



## martinaa

SongbirdDiva said:


> Last night's ootn with my omicron piggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone :xtree:



You look gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> This was taken a couple of weekends ago.. I love my Clic Clacs so much! They are soooo uncomfortable though.. My feet don't really like this style



You look great. Is your belt Gucci?


----------



## poppyseed

evanescent said:


> This was taken a couple of weekends ago.. I love my Clic Clacs so much! They are soooo uncomfortable though.. My feet don't really like this style



Love this outfit!It's perfect!!


----------



## wannaprada

evanescent said:


> Great outfit wanna!





evanescent said:


> This was taken a couple of weekends ago.. I love my Clic Clacs so much! They are soooo uncomfortable though.. My feet don't really like this style



Thanks evanescent and you look fab here!


----------



## AEGIS

evanescent said:


> This was taken a couple of weekends ago.. I love my Clic Clacs so much! They are soooo uncomfortable though.. My feet don't really like this style




cool dress


----------



## wannaprada

.


----------



## wannaprada

So I got my cameo rose Pigalles yesterday and this morning I was searching for a blouse that might look nice with them and came across the one I am wearing in the pic below.  This was not the blouse I was searching for but it matches perfectly!  And I know, I'm awfully bright!  I've been getting stares all day, although most of the women staring did comment on how cool the color of my shoes were!    Blouse is Jcrew, pants Talbots.


----------



## mizcolon73

wannaprada said:


> So I got my cameo rose Pigalles yesterday and this morning I was searching for a blouse that might look nice with them and came across the one I am wearing in the pic below.  This was not the blouse I was searching for but it matches perfectly!  And I know, I'm awfully bright!  I've been getting stares all day, although most of the women staring did comment on how cool the color of my shoes were!    Blouse is Jcrew, pants Talbots.



Beautiful!!! It reminds me of warm and sunny spring days...
Isnt it funny how women are... they will walk into a wall staring, but will refuse to give a complement.... smh


----------



## wannaprada

mizcolon73 said:


> Beautiful!!! It reminds me of warm and sunny spring days...
> Isnt it funny how women are... they will walk into a wall staring, but will refuse to give a complement.... smh



So true Miz!  I am quick to give a compliment regardless of if I know the person and especially if I'm caught staring!  I catch women staring at my shoes all the time and after realizing they've been busted, they won't even say anything!  I don't get it!


----------



## cts900

everyone looks so lovely and chic!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

wannaprada said:


> So I got my cameo rose Pigalles yesterday and this morning I was searching for a blouse that might look nice with them and came across the one I am wearing in the pic below.  This was not the blouse I was searching for but it matches perfectly!  And I know, I'm awfully bright!  I've been getting stares all day, although most of the women staring did comment on how cool the color of my shoes were!    Blouse is Jcrew, pants Talbots.



LOVE! Both the shoes and your jcrew blouse! So pretty =] You are rocking those.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> So true Miz!  I am quick to give a compliment regardless of if I know the person and especially if I'm caught staring!  I catch women staring at my shoes all the time and after realizing they've been busted, they won't even say anything!  I don't get it!


Oh perfect match Wanna and you and your shoes look fantastic.


wannaprada said:


> So I got my cameo rose Pigalles yesterday and this morning I was searching for a blouse that might look nice with them and came across the one I am wearing in the pic below.  This was not the blouse I was searching for but it matches perfectly!  And I know, I'm awfully bright!  I've been getting stares all day, although most of the women staring did comment on how cool the color of my shoes were!    Blouse is Jcrew, pants Talbots.



Ya know until getting on this forum I too always noticed peoples clothes, shoes, handbags etc. but rarely said anything. I just felt weird and kinda stalkerish. Now it is just second nature to compliment someone if I like what they are wearing. Some people do look at me a little strangely though but really who doesn't like to hear that they look great or have a cool pair of shoes or bag.


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> everyone looks so lovely and chic!



Merry Christmas C, glad to see you.


----------



## mizcolon73

megt10 said:


> Oh perfect match Wanna and you and your shoes look fantastic.
> 
> 
> Ya know until getting on this forum I too always noticed peoples clothes, shoes, handbags etc. but rarely said anything. I just felt weird and kinda stalkerish. Now it is just second nature to compliment someone if I like what they are wearing. Some people do look at me a little strangely though but really who doesn't like to hear that they look great or have a cool pair of shoes or bag.



Exactly!!! Who doesnt want to hear someone thinks you look amazing!!


----------



## evanescent

Christchrist said:


> Love that dress/shoe combo. It's perfect





hermosa_vogue said:


> Love this dress babe!  Love the belt as well





megt10 said:


> You look great. Is your belt Gucci?





poppyseed said:


> Love this outfit!It's perfect!!





wannaprada said:


> Thanks evanescent and you look fab here!





AEGIS said:


> cool dress



Thanks ladies!! *Meg*, my belt is a cheapie from Zara!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> So I got my cameo rose Pigalles yesterday and this morning I was searching for a blouse that might look nice with them and came across the one I am wearing in the pic below.  This was not the blouse I was searching for but it matches perfectly!  And I know, I'm awfully bright!  I've been getting stares all day, although most of the women staring did comment on how cool the color of my shoes were!    Blouse is Jcrew, pants Talbots.



Love these *wanna*!!!
Gorgy!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

wannaprada said:


> So I got my cameo rose Pigalles yesterday and this morning I was searching for a blouse that might look nice with them and came across the one I am wearing in the pic below.  This was not the blouse I was searching for but it matches perfectly!  And I know, I'm awfully bright!  I've been getting stares all day, although most of the women staring did comment on how cool the color of my shoes were!    Blouse is Jcrew, pants Talbots.



Hott, Hunni! Love all of this.  Just because it's winter, doesn't mean you can't be hott!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> So I got my cameo rose Pigalles yesterday and this morning I was searching for a blouse that might look nice with them and came across the one I am wearing in the pic below.  This was not the blouse I was searching for but it matches perfectly!  And I know, I'm awfully bright!  I've been getting stares all day, although most of the women staring did comment on how cool the color of my shoes were!    Blouse is Jcrew, pants Talbots.


Look fab. They are adorable


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

evanescent said:


> This was taken a couple of weekends ago.. I love my Clic Clacs so much! They are soooo uncomfortable though.. My feet don't really like this style



M, that outfit looks so classy. Love the booties.


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> Thanks ladies!! *Meg*, my belt is a cheapie from Zara!



It looks great and looks just like the Gucci that I just got from the NAP sale.


----------



## DebbiNC

wannaprada said:


> So I got my cameo rose Pigalles yesterday and this morning I was searching for a blouse that might look nice with them and came across the one I am wearing in the pic below.  This was not the blouse I was searching for but it matches perfectly!  And I know, I'm awfully bright!  I've been getting stares all day, although most of the women staring did comment on how cool the color of my shoes were!    Blouse is Jcrew, pants Talbots.



Love the combo of the new Piggies and the J Crew blouse! (and I am a fan of pants from Talbot's too!)


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:


> I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
> Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:


Very pretty


----------



## evanescent

Brasilian_Babe said:


> M, that outfit looks so classy. Love the booties.



Thanks hun!! You should post your outfits more often.. I love your collection!!



megt10 said:


> It looks great and looks just like the Gucci that I just got from the NAP sale.



Thanks Meg, wow I didn't realise!!


----------



## evanescent

wannaprada said:


> So I got my cameo rose Pigalles yesterday and this morning I was searching for a blouse that might look nice with them and came across the one I am wearing in the pic below.  This was not the blouse I was searching for but it matches perfectly!  And I know, I'm awfully bright!  I've been getting stares all day, although most of the women staring did comment on how cool the color of my shoes were!    Blouse is Jcrew, pants Talbots.



Those Cameo Rose Pigalles are looking great on you!!


----------



## evanescent

Christmas/end of year dinner with my uni friends and Profs. Wore my marron glace Lady Claudes:


----------



## Nolia

evanescent said:


> Christmas/end of year dinner with my uni friends and Profs. Wore my marron glace Lady Claudes:



What a lovely dress too!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

evanescent said:


> Christmas/end of year dinner with my uni friends and Profs. Wore my marron glace Lady Claudes:



I just love your sense of style and clothes....I want to come play in your closet!!!


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> Very pretty


----------



## jamidee

evanescent said:


> Christmas/end of year dinner with my uni friends and Profs. Wore my marron glace Lady Claudes:



you look so dainty and girly  love it


----------



## deltalady

I'm wearing a H&M shift dress, Missoni for Target tights, and my black patent New Simples.


----------



## Brazucaa

deltalady said:


> First outfit post!  I'm wearing a H&M shift dress, Missoni for Target tights, and my black patent New Simples.



Love the colours combo - congratulations.

B


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> Thanks hun!! You should post your outfits more often.. I love your collection!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Meg, wow I didn't realise!!



Yep, in fact I am wearing mine today with my new Belle booties. Will post a pic when I get home later today.


----------



## megt10

deltalady said:


> I'm wearing a H&M shift dress, Missoni for Target tights, and my black patent New Simples.



You look stunning! That dress is such a pretty color.


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> Christmas/end of year dinner with my uni friends and Profs. Wore my marron glace Lady Claudes:



You look beautiful. I love your dress.


----------



## wannaprada

318Platinum said:


> Hott, Hunni! Love all of this.  Just because it's winter, doesn't mean you can't be hott!



Thanks sweetie and I so agree! 



Christchrist said:


> Look fab. They are adorable



Thanks shoe twin!



DebbiNC said:


> Love the combo of the new Piggies and the J Crew blouse! (and I am a fan of pants from Talbot's too!)



Thanks Debbi!  I own a few pairs of their pants and I find they fit very well, despite the badonka dunk I have! 



evanescent said:


> Those Cameo Rose Pigalles are looking great on you!!



Thanks E!



evanescent said:


> Christmas/end of year dinner with my uni friends and Profs. Wore my marron glace Lady Claudes:



You look amazing and I absolutely love the dress!



deltalady said:


> I'm wearing a H&M shift dress, Missoni for Target tights, and my black patent New Simples.



What a great color!  That dress would go great with my Daffs!


----------



## wannaprada

lilwickitwitch said:


> LOVE! Both the shoes and your jcrew blouse! So pretty =] You are rocking those.



Thanks hun!


----------



## deltalady

*wannaprada, Brazucaa, megt10*

Thanks ladies for the sweet comments!


----------



## megt10

Today I am waring for the first time my Belle Leather ankle booties. The are 85mm and the perfect all day walking around shoe. I love them and am now searching for them in black. Anyway, the pants are J Brand, sweater Classiques Entier, jacket (not Balenciaga ) suede shearling Hanii Y, scarf is Hermes Fairy Tales, bag is Gucci Python tote. Oh and wearing the Gucci stud belt but you can't see it


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Today I am waring for the first time my Belle Leather ankle booties. The are 85mm and the perfect all day walking around shoe. I love them and am now searching for them in black. Anyway, the pants are J Brand, sweater Classiques Entier, jacket (not Balenciaga ) suede shearling Hanii Y, scarf is Hermes Fairy Tales, bag is Gucci Python tote. Oh and wearing the Gucci stud belt but you can't see it


Seriously do you ever look like crap?


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Seriously do you ever look like crap?



If I may, CC, I think that girl NEVER looks like crap... not even on a Saturday morning!

B


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

^LOL

Meg, I am in love with your pants!


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> If I may, CC, I think that girl NEVER looks like crap... not even on a Saturday morning!
> 
> B



I agree. She is a ray of sunshine


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Today I am waring for the first time my Belle Leather ankle booties. The are 85mm and the perfect all day walking around shoe. I love them and am now searching for them in black. Anyway, the pants are J Brand, sweater Classiques Entier, jacket (not Balenciaga ) suede shearling Hanii Y, scarf is Hermes Fairy Tales, bag is Gucci Python tote. Oh and wearing the Gucci stud belt but you can't see it



I'm loving the outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

evanescent said:


> Christmas/end of year dinner with my uni friends and Profs. Wore my marron glace Lady Claudes:



I love the dress!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the dress!!!!



Yes. How did I miss this. It's stunning! The shoes are perfect.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Today I am waring for the first time my Belle Leather ankle booties. The are 85mm and the perfect all day walking around shoe. I love them and am now searching for them in black. Anyway, the pants are J Brand, sweater Classiques Entier, jacket (not Balenciaga ) suede shearling Hanii Y, scarf is Hermes Fairy Tales, bag is Gucci Python tote. Oh and wearing the Gucci stud belt but you can't see it



Looking great meg!!!  I love the booties!!!


----------



## beagly911

Here I am for my interview last week...





With my CL delcolzeps...


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Here I am for my interview last week...
> 
> With my CL delcolzeps...



Looking good beagly.


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> Here I am for my interview last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my CL delcolzeps...



Girl, we missed you! Welcome back! Looking good as usual, B. Hope the interview turned to your liking.

B

PS - even that lovely clock looks good!...
PPS - Oh, btw... those shoes are beautiful! Even if they did not have the Red soles... :giggles:


----------



## Brazucaa

wannaprada said:


> So I got my cameo rose Pigalles yesterday and this morning I was searching for a blouse that might look nice with them and came across the one I am wearing in the pic below.  This was not the blouse I was searching for but it matches perfectly!  And I know, I'm awfully bright!  I've been getting stares all day, although most of the women staring did comment on how cool the color of my shoes were!    Blouse is Jcrew, pants Talbots.



I was going to write you looked good... but that isn't the truth...

You look STUNNING!... . It might be _awfully bright _(I disagree) but it is so beautiful... Btw, the shoes are not too shabby also... :lolots:

B


----------



## JessieG

wannaprada said:
			
		

> So I got my cameo rose Pigalles yesterday and this morning I was searching for a blouse that might look nice with them and came across the one I am wearing in the pic below.  This was not the blouse I was searching for but it matches perfectly!  And I know, I'm awfully bright!  I've been getting stares all day, although most of the women staring did comment on how cool the color of my shoes were!    Blouse is Jcrew, pants Talbots.



I adore those piggies...wanted them sooo bad bit Chicago boutique wouldn't return my calls so I missed out...you're a lucky girl. They look fab...I would have paid full price for those babies!!


----------



## JessieG

evanescent said:
			
		

> Christmas/end of year dinner with my uni friends and Profs. Wore my marron glace Lady Claudes:



You look absolutely gorgeous. That dress looks so beautiful on you..


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Seriously do you ever look like crap?


Yes,


Brazucaa said:


> If I may, CC, I think that girl NEVER looks like crap... not even on a Saturday morning!
> 
> B


Aw, thank you B!


ShopaholicPiggy said:


> ^LOL
> 
> Meg, I am in love with your pants!


Thanks so much. I got them from the NAP sale. They are really comfortable and the panels on the lower leg are leather. I am going to see if I can find another pair.


Christchrist said:


> I agree. She is a ray of sunshine


You are so kind CC.


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm loving the outfit!


Thanks so much Lavender.


beagly911 said:


> Looking great meg!!!  I love the booties!!!



Thanks Beagly, I love them too. They are all day wearable shoes.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Here I am for my interview last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my CL delcolzeps...



You look gorgeous Beagly. I love your suit. Good luck.


----------



## DebbiNC

beagly911 said:


> Here I am for my interview last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my CL delcolzeps...




Anyone who has as good a taste in clothes and shoes as you should be hired immediately! You look great and the Delcolzeps added just the right touch! Hope it went well.  Merry Christmas!!


----------



## DebbiNC

megt10 said:


> Today I am waring for the first time my Belle Leather ankle booties. The are 85mm and the perfect all day walking around shoe. I love them and am now searching for them in black. Anyway, the pants are J Brand, sweater Classiques Entier, jacket (not Balenciaga ) suede shearling Hanii Y, scarf is Hermes Fairy Tales, bag is Gucci Python tote. Oh and wearing the Gucci stud belt but you can't see it



You never cease to amaze me with how you can pull and outfit together! Love the booties!!


----------



## megt10

DebbiNC said:


> You never cease to amaze me with how you can pull and outfit together! Love the booties!!



Thank you so much Debbi.


----------



## Prada_Princess

megt10 said:


> Today I am waring for the first time my Belle Leather ankle booties. The are 85mm and the perfect all day walking around shoe. I love them and am now searching for them in black. Anyway, the pants are J Brand, sweater Classiques Entier, jacket (not Balenciaga ) suede shearling Hanii Y, scarf is Hermes Fairy Tales, bag is Gucci Python tote. Oh and wearing the Gucci stud belt but you can't see it



Beautiful!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Today I am waring for the first time my Belle Leather ankle booties. The are 85mm and the perfect all day walking around shoe. I love them and am now searching for them in black. Anyway, the pants are J Brand, sweater Classiques Entier, jacket (not Balenciaga ) suede shearling Hanii Y, scarf is Hermes Fairy Tales, bag is Gucci Python tote. Oh and wearing the Gucci stud belt but you can't see it



Another great outfit Megt!




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Here I am for my interview last week...
> 
> With my CL delcolzeps...



You look great Beagly! You should be hired based on looks alone! Good luck!




			
				Brazucaa said:
			
		

> I was going to write you looked good... but that isn't the truth...
> 
> You look STUNNING!... . It might be awfully bright (I disagree) but it is so beautiful... Btw, the shoes are not too shabby also... :lolots:
> 
> B



You make me blush! Thanks so much sweetie!




			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> I adore those piggies...wanted them sooo bad bit Chicago boutique wouldn't return my calls so I missed out...you're a lucky girl. They look fab...I would have paid full price for those babies!!



Thanks Jessie! I'm surprised you couldn't get through to the Chicago boutique? I called the other day and got right through. What size are you so I can keep an eye out for you?


----------



## Christchrist

Pigalle 100 blue sapphir, blue Hermes clic clac, McQueen scarf and LV wilshire blue Infiniti


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Pigalle 100 blue sapphir, blue Hermes clic clac, McQueen scarf and LV wilshire blue Infiniti
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991082


Looking great CC!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Looking great CC!!



Thank you beagly


----------



## Maddy luv

Christchrist said:


> Pigalle 100 blue sapphir, blue Hermes clic clac, McQueen scarf and LV wilshire blue Infiniti
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991082



Love it, stunning color


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Pigalle 100 blue sapphir, blue Hermes clic clac, McQueen scarf and LV wilshire blue Infiniti
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991082



Woo so glad I'm getting these, they look great on you!!  Love the ring as well


----------



## megt10

Prada_Princess said:


> Beautiful!





wannaprada said:


> Another great outfit Megt!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great Beagly! You should be hired based on looks alone! Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> You make me blush! Thanks so much sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jessie! I'm surprised you couldn't get through to the Chicago boutique? I called the other day and got right through. What size are you so I can keep an eye out for you?





Christchrist said:


> Pigalle 100 blue sapphir, blue Hermes clic clac, McQueen scarf and LV wilshire blue Infiniti
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991082



Thanks so much ladies. CC you look gorgeous as always. I am so glad that you are posting more outfits. Love everything.


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Woo so glad I'm getting these, they look great on you!!  Love the ring as well



Thanks. I made that ring


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much ladies. CC you look gorgeous as always. I am so glad that you are posting more outfits. Love everything.



Thanks meg. I'm trying to use these shoes lol


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here are a couple of "holiday" inspired Louboutin outfits. The first is with my Cate boots and the second is my 70mm black Simple pumps.


----------



## Christchrist

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of "holiday" inspired Louboutin outfits. The first is with my Cate boots and the second is my 70mm black Simple pumps.



Awww I love it. You look so sweet and classy


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

Here is my outfit. I know it's cold outside but I am dying to wear these lady peeps!


----------



## mrl1005

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of "holiday" inspired Louboutin outfits. The first is with my Cate boots and the second is my 70mm black Simple pumps.



You look great!!




			
				ShopaholicPiggy said:
			
		

> Here is my outfit. I know it's cold outside but I am dying to wear these lady peeps!



Loooovvvveeeeee the LPs!!! I'm also a big fan of the vest as well!


----------



## Christchrist

ShopaholicPiggy said:
			
		

> Here is my outfit. I know it's cold outside but I am dying to wear these lady peeps!



Very pretty


----------



## whiteyumi

helmut lang coat

siwy skinny jean

jadig sweater~


----------



## Christchrist

whiteyumi said:
			
		

> helmut lang coat
> 
> siwy skinny jean
> 
> jadig sweater~



Very nice


----------



## Brazucaa

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Here is my outfit. I know it's cold outside but I am dying to wear these lady peeps!



I totally understand you - _those_ LPs are just soo pretty!... You look great. If need be, you can buy some nude toe stockings/ph - if you choose the colour correctly, I think they look great too, as others hardly notice them, if at all.

B


----------



## hermosa_vogue

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Here is my outfit. I know it's cold outside but I am dying to wear these lady peeps!



LOVE LOVE LOVE those LPs!

Love the outfit as well.

What size are you hun?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Thanks. I made that ring



Really?!?!??!?!  It's gorg!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Really?!?!??!?!  It's gorg!



Yes thats my job when I'm not buying shoes lol


----------



## Cityfashionista

deltalady said:


> I'm wearing a H&M shift dress, Missoni for Target tights, and my black patent New Simples.





megt10 said:


> Today I am waring for the first time my Belle Leather ankle booties. The are 85mm and the perfect all day walking around shoe. I love them and am now searching for them in black. Anyway, the pants are J Brand, sweater Classiques Entier, jacket (not Balenciaga ) suede shearling Hanii Y, scarf is Hermes Fairy Tales, bag is Gucci Python tote. Oh and wearing the Gucci stud belt but you can't see it





beagly911 said:


> Here I am for my interview last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my CL delcolzeps...





Christchrist said:


> Pigalle 100 blue sapphir, blue Hermes clic clac, McQueen scarf and LV wilshire blue Infiniti
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991082





hellokatiegirl said:


> Here are a couple of "holiday" inspired Louboutin outfits. The first is with my Cate boots and the second is my 70mm black Simple pumps.





ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Here is my outfit. I know it's cold outside but I am dying to wear these lady peeps!



Beautiful ladies.


----------



## Cityfashionista

evanescent said:


> Christmas/end of year dinner with my uni friends and Profs. Wore my marron glace Lady Claudes:



Beautiful!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Yes thats my job when I'm not buying shoes lol



Bahahahahahhaha I thought buying CLs is a fulltime job!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Bahahahahahhaha I thought buying CLs is a fulltime job!



Oh it is lol


----------



## megt10

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here are a couple of "holiday" inspired Louboutin outfits. The first is with my Cate boots and the second is my 70mm black Simple pumps.


You look adorable. I love the boots and your skirt is so pretty and festive.


ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Here is my outfit. I know it's cold outside but I am dying to wear these lady peeps!


Love them on you. They are a gorgeous color.


Christchrist said:


> Yes thats my job when I'm not buying shoes lol


Oh, I thought buying shoes was a full time job, it is for me


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my YSA boots. I just love these they are my favorite pair of tall boots. The dress is DVF and the bag is Miu Miu Coffer.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my YSA boots. I just love these they are my favorite pair of tall boots. The dress is DVF and the bag is Miu Miu Coffer.



I love that color on you meg. Great outfit


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

evanescent said:


> Christmas/end of year dinner with my uni friends and Profs. Wore my marron glace Lady Claudes:



beautiful!!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my YSA boots. I just love these they are my favorite pair of tall boots. The dress is DVF and the bag is Miu Miu Coffer.



Very nice!


----------



## legaldiva

Everyone looks so glamorous!!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> You look great!!
> 
> Loooovvvveeeeee the LPs!!! I'm also a big fan of the vest as well!


Thanks! Congrats on your new exotic LPs!



			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Very pretty


Thanks. Love your ring creation! Very talented  



			
				Brazucaa said:
			
		

> I totally understand you - those LPs are just soo pretty!... You look great. If need be, you can buy some nude toe stockings/ph - if you choose the colour correctly, I think they look great too, as others hardly notice them, if at all.
> 
> B


I tried to pair these shoes with stockings and a dress but they didn't look that great  I had to tough it out in the cold, anything for fashion!



			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> LOVE LOVE LOVE those LPs!
> 
> Love the outfit as well.
> 
> What size are you hun?


Thanks, you totally need a pair like now. My CLs are anywhere from 35.5 to 36.6. These LPs are 36 and they fit perfectly, no pair or heel slip!



			
				Cityfashionista said:
			
		

> Beautiful ladies.


Thanks!



			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> You look adorable. I love the boots and your skirt is so pretty and festive.
> 
> Love them on you. They are a gorgeous color.
> 
> Oh, I thought buying shoes was a full time job, it is for me


Thanks. Love your outfit, are these boots comfy?


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of "holiday" inspired Louboutin outfits. The first is with my Cate boots and the second is my 70mm black Simple pumps.



I love that skirt in the second photo, are those sequins?


----------



## 9distelle

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Here is my outfit. I know it's cold outside but I am dying to wear these lady peeps!


The LPs look perfect on you!! Have you found them quite comfy?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Thanks, you totally need a pair like now. My CLs are anywhere from 35.5 to 36.6. These LPs are 36 and they fit perfectly, no pair or heel slip!



I realllllly want a pair but LPs don't fit my feet properly   Or I'll settle for another shoe in that colour.  What's the official colour called?


----------



## JessieG

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much ladies. CC you look gorgeous as always. I am so glad that you are posting more outfits. Love everything.



Hey Meg. Size 35.5 in 120, 36.5 in 100. Called and waited on hold. Called and left a message and emailed...no response!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thanks. I made that ring



So clever!!


----------



## JessieG

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my YSA boots. I just love these they are my favorite pair of tall boots. The dress is DVF and the bag is Miu Miu Coffer.



Stunning colour..so striking. I love it...


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> I love that color on you meg. Great outfit


Thanks CC.


wannaprada said:


> Very nice!


Thank you Wanna.


ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Thanks! Congrats on your new exotic LPs!
> 
> Thanks. Love your ring creation! Very talented
> 
> I tried to pair these shoes with stockings and a dress but they didn't look that great  I had to tough it out in the cold, anything for fashion!
> 
> Thanks, you totally need a pair like now. My CLs are anywhere from 35.5 to 36.6. These LPs are 36 and they fit perfectly, no pair or heel slip!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks. Love your outfit, are these boots comfy?


Thanks so much, agree anything for fashion  Yes these boots are really comfortable and easy to walk in. The heel is the perfect height.


JessieG said:


> Stunning colour..so striking. I love it...



Thanks so much Jessie


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

9distelle said:
			
		

> The LPs look perfect on you!! Have you found them quite comfy?


Thanks. I have found them very comfy for the first wear however I haven't been on my feet as much because I was out for dinner. Prior to this pair my highest were pigalle Plato 120 so I was not used to the 150 heel height, I felt more wobbly than usual 



			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> I realllllly want a pair but LPs don't fit my feet properly   Or I'll settle for another shoe in that colour.  What's the official colour called?


Maybe you haven't had it in the right size for you? The colour on the box says "PK9V HOT PINK 1111"


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Looking good beagly.





Brazucaa said:


> Girl, we missed you! Welcome back! Looking good as usual, B. Hope the interview turned to your liking.
> 
> B
> 
> PS - even that lovely clock looks good!...
> PPS - Oh, btw... those shoes are beautiful! Even if they did not have the Red soles... :giggles:





megt10 said:


> You look gorgeous Beagly. I love your suit. Good luck.





DebbiNC said:


> Anyone who has as good a taste in clothes and shoes as you should be hired immediately! You look great and the Delcolzeps added just the right touch! Hope it went well.  Merry Christmas!!





wannaprada said:


> Another great outfit Megt!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great Beagly! You should be hired based on looks alone! Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> You make me blush! Thanks so much sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jessie! I'm surprised you couldn't get through to the Chicago boutique? I called the other day and got right through. What size are you so I can keep an eye out for you?


Thanks ladies!  Not sure if I want to go back to 9-1-1 or try something else(trying to get the backing to open a deli/specialty food store)!!  I'm crazy to try but food is my passion!!


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here are a couple of "holiday" inspired Louboutin outfits. The first is with my Cate boots and the second is my 70mm black Simple pumps.


Great looks!!


----------



## beagly911

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Here is my outfit. I know it's cold outside but I am dying to wear these lady peeps!



Great pop of color, love them!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my YSA boots. I just love these they are my favorite pair of tall boots. The dress is DVF and the bag is Miu Miu Coffer.


Lovely meg, I think the Miu Miu is a perfect size!  Great combo of the DVF and the boots!


----------



## mizcolon73

Headed to my last clients event of the year...

Dress- H&M 
Shoes- Wherever 
Belt: Forever 21
Clutch: Kate Spade
Jewlery: From all over the place!! lol

Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## wannaprada

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Headed to my last clients event of the year...
> 
> Dress- H&M
> Shoes- Wherever
> Belt: Forever 21
> Clutch: Kate Spade
> Jewlery: From all over the place!! lol
> 
> Happy Holidays!!!!



You look great Miz!


----------



## indi3r4

In my Sunday best -- Nude fifi 
Puffer jacket since its pouring here in SF!


----------



## wannaprada

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> In my Sunday best -- Nude fifi
> Puffer jacket since its pouring here in SF!



I love that jacket!!


----------



## Christchrist

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Headed to my last clients event of the year...
> 
> Dress- H&M
> Shoes- Wherever
> Belt: Forever 21
> Clutch: Kate Spade
> Jewlery: From all over the place!! lol
> 
> Happy Holidays!!!!



Miz! You look fab girl


----------



## bougainvillier

I went a bit nuts with my hair hohoho. Dress by Kate Spade. Shoes are emerald croc rolandos - my new fav!!!


----------



## wannaprada

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> I went a bit nuts with my hair hohoho. Dress by Kate Spade. Shoes are emerald croc rolandos - my new fav!!!



You look so cute!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> In my Sunday best -- Nude fifi
> Puffer jacket since its pouring here in SF!



Where is this jacket from? It looks so cute on you


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> I went a bit nuts with my hair hohoho. Dress by Kate Spade. Shoes are emerald croc rolandos - my new fav!!!



Oh my gosh.  You're so cute


----------



## indi3r4

wannaprada said:


> I love that jacket!!





ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Where is this jacket from? It looks so cute on you



Thank you ladies  The jacket is from Juicy Couture. 



bougainvillier said:


> I went a bit nuts with my hair hohoho. Dress by Kate Spade. Shoes are emerald croc rolandos - my new fav!!!



you look adorable!  and I need to see a close up of this croc rolandos!


----------



## mizcolon73

wannaprada said:


> You look great Miz!



Thank you so much Wanna!!! &#10084;


----------



## mizcolon73

Christchrist said:


> Miz! You look fab girl



Awwwww thank you CC!!! &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## bougainvillier

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies  The jacket is from Juicy Couture.
> 
> you look adorable!  and I need to see a close up of this croc rolandos!



Here you go and thank you


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh.  You're so cute



Thanks doll


----------



## bougainvillier

wannaprada said:
			
		

> You look so cute!



Thanks hun !!!


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Here you go and thank you



Oh my gosh. They are amazing


----------



## evanescent

Nolia said:


> What a lovely dress too!!





jess10141 said:


> I just love your sense of style and clothes....I want to come play in your closet!!!





jamidee said:


> you look so dainty and girly  love it





megt10 said:


> You look beautiful. I love your dress.





wannaprada said:


> You look amazing and I absolutely love the dress!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the dress!!!!





Christchrist said:


> Yes. How did I miss this. It's stunning! The shoes are perfect.





JessieG said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous. That dress looks so beautiful on you..





Cityfashionista said:


> Beautiful!





LamborghiniGirl said:


> beautiful!!



 so much kind ladies! Hope everyone's having a wonderful holiday season so far, I just love this time of the year!


----------



## evanescent

deltalady said:


> I'm wearing a H&M shift dress, Missoni for Target tights, and my black patent New Simples.



Love the colour of your dress!! I've been looking a cobalt blue dress for the longest time and that colour looks perfect.



megt10 said:


> Today I am waring for the first time my Belle Leather ankle booties. The are 85mm and the perfect all day walking around shoe. I love them and am now searching for them in black. Anyway, the pants are J Brand, sweater Classiques Entier, jacket (not Balenciaga ) suede shearling Hanii Y, scarf is Hermes Fairy Tales, bag is Gucci Python tote. Oh and wearing the Gucci stud belt but you can't see it



Great outfit Meg! Those Bella booties look awesome.



beagly911 said:


> Here I am for my interview last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my CL delcolzeps...



Perfect interview outfit! Hope it went well 



ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Here is my outfit. I know it's cold outside but I am dying to wear these lady peeps!



Fabulous colour of choice for the LPs!! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here are a couple of "holiday" inspired Louboutin outfits. The first is with my Cate boots and the second is my 70mm black Simple pumps.



Love both your outfits!



Christchrist said:


> Pigalle 100 blue sapphir, blue Hermes clic clac, McQueen scarf and LV wilshire blue Infiniti



Beautiful CC, those sapphir Pigges are stunning.




megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my YSA boots. I just love these they are my favorite pair of tall boots. The dress is DVF and the bag is Miu Miu Coffer.



You suit DVF so much! Love the boots too 



bougainvillier said:


> I went a bit nuts with my hair hohoho. Dress by Kate Spade. Shoes are emerald croc rolandos - my new fav!!!



Cute!! So jealous you can pull off rolandos! I love the style but they don't love me back


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:
			
		

> Cute!! So jealous you can pull off rolandos! I love the style but they don't love me back



Thank you hun! I love them the perfect pointed toe for me and glad I feel them comfy. I went 36 in these tho


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bougainvillier said:


> Here you go and thank you



The color is extraordinary! Super love!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

indi3r4 said:


> In my Sunday best -- Nude fifi
> Puffer jacket since its pouring here in SF!
> 
> View attachment 1993335



Very cute jacket!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here are a couple of "holiday" inspired Louboutin outfits. The first is with my Cate boots and the second is my 70mm black Simple pumps.



Very cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jamidee said:


> I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
> Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:



The heels look great with your outfit! I think the chunky heels is coming back.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Lovely meg, I think the Miu Miu is a perfect size!  Great combo of the DVF and the boots!


Thanks Beagly. I love this bag. I have wanted it for a long time and glad I was able to get it on sale.


mizcolon73 said:


> Headed to my last clients event of the year...
> 
> Dress- H&M
> Shoes- Wherever
> Belt: Forever 21
> Clutch: Kate Spade
> Jewlery: From all over the place!! lol
> 
> Happy Holidays!!!!


You look gorgeous. Happy Holidays.


indi3r4 said:


> In my Sunday best -- Nude fifi
> Puffer jacket since its pouring here in SF!
> 
> View attachment 1993335


Love the jacket and you look beautiful in the dress.


bougainvillier said:


> I went a bit nuts with my hair hohoho. Dress by Kate Spade. Shoes are emerald croc rolandos - my new fav!!!


You are so cute.


bougainvillier said:


> Here you go and thank you


Love these shoes they are stunning.


evanescent said:


> Love the colour of your dress!! I've been looking a cobalt blue dress for the longest time and that colour looks perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit Meg! Those Bella booties look awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect interview outfit! Hope it went well
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous colour of choice for the LPs!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love both your outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful CC, those sapphir Pigges are stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You suit DVF so much! Love the boots too
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!! So jealous you can pull off rolandos! I love the style but they don't love me back



Thanks so much Evanescent. I want a pair of these booties in black too. They are going to be so versatile.


----------



## megt10

Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Happy Holidays everyone.



Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Happy Holidays everyone.



Happy holidays meg


----------



## mularice

Merry Christmas / Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## mizcolon73

Happy Holidays to all of my ALL things FAB Loubie Lovers!!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## bitchychinky

Hope all you amazin' ladies' have a wonderful and safe holiday!
Happy Holidays!!


----------



## legaldiva

Beige suede Piros. I dragged my BF to Ikea.


----------



## Christchrist

legaldiva said:
			
		

> Beige suede Piros. I dragged my BF to Ikea.



Pretty.  I like them. Great outfit


----------



## AEGIS

indi3r4 said:


> In my Sunday best -- Nude fifi
> Puffer jacket since its pouring here in SF!
> 
> View attachment 1993335





that is the cutest puffer i've ever seen.


----------



## akillian24

AEGIS said:


> that is the cutest puffer i've ever seen.


I thought the same!  And she pulls it off perfectly.


----------



## Pursecake

Holiday outfit with nude Biancas 

I don't feel like i am matching though


----------



## Michele728

Pursecake said:


> Holiday outfit with nude Biancas
> 
> I don't feel like i am matching though



You look great! Your dress is very pretty


----------



## wannaprada

legaldiva said:
			
		

> Beige suede Piros. I dragged my BF to Ikea.



Very cute and love your LV!




			
				Pursecake said:
			
		

> Holiday outfit with nude Biancas
> 
> I don't feel like i am matching though



You look pretty and you are matching!


----------



## Christchrist

Pursecake said:
			
		

> Holiday outfit with nude Biancas
> 
> I don't feel like i am matching though



I think you look adorable. Matching looks good


----------



## AEGIS

Pursecake said:


> Holiday outfit with nude Biancas
> 
> I don't feel like i am matching though




A nude shoe is neutral! You look grand


----------



## Pursecake

AEGIS said:


> A nude shoe is neutral! You look grand



Thanks so much!   i just noticed you can't really sit or bend down in this dress... glad to wear Bianca 120mm since i'll be standing a ton!


----------



## Mi_Lan

ashleyruns said:


> Graduation pictures!
> 
> I'm wearing my turquoise patent Biancas and my bf is wearing his CL Fredo flats



My dear it's too late to ask but still want to know your Bianca turquoise are 140mm or 120mm? Love them. Awesome!


----------



## megt10

legaldiva said:


> Beige suede Piros. I dragged my BF to Ikea.



Gorgeous boots and you look fantastic Legal.


----------



## megt10

Pursecake said:


> Holiday outfit with nude Biancas
> 
> I don't feel like i am matching though



You look beautiful in this dress Pursecake. You don't have to match and the nude Biancas make your legs look super long.


----------



## mularice

Merry Christmas! I just fell sleep on my sofa for 3 hours after over eating hahaha. Today's outfit is:
ASOS black dress with mesh detail and twist at the bodice and my blue satin Very Noued CL's. I love these shoes so much but the tip of the bow touches the floor so I don't wear them that much.


----------



## Pursecake

megt10 said:


> You look beautiful in this dress Pursecake. You don't have to match and the nude Biancas make your legs look super long.



Thanks so much Meg! I keep telling myself, since they're louboutins, they don't have to match anything at all as they stand alone as a piece on their own!!!  Love your wardrobe and your massive collection of shoes!!!!  merry christmas!


----------



## Pursecake

Christchrist said:


> I think you look adorable. Matching looks good



Thank you!



Michele728 said:


> You look great! Your dress is very pretty



Thank you michele


----------



## wannaprada

mularice said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas! I just fell sleep on my sofa for 3 hours after over eating hahaha. Today's outfit is:
> ASOS black dress with mesh detail and twist at the bodice and my blue satin Very Noued CL's. I love these shoes so much but the tip of the bow touches the floor so I don't wear them that much.



Very pretty!


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas! I just fell sleep on my sofa for 3 hours after over eating hahaha. Today's outfit is:
> ASOS black dress with mesh detail and twist at the bodice and my blue satin Very Noued CL's. I love these shoes so much but the tip of the bow touches the floor so I don't wear them that much.



Very pretty.


----------



## gfairenoughh

bougainvillier said:


> I went a bit nuts with my hair hohoho. Dress by Kate Spade. Shoes are emerald croc rolandos - my new fav!!!



Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> Merry Christmas! I just fell sleep on my sofa for 3 hours after over eating hahaha. Today's outfit is:
> ASOS black dress with mesh detail and twist at the bodice and my blue satin Very Noued CL's. I love these shoes so much but the tip of the bow touches the floor so I don't wear them that much.



So pretty.


----------



## d00rvm

Last night heading for a Christmas dinner with the family
Wearing my Celine dress, Chanel jumbo and my CL Bianca's.
Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## wannaprada

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Last night heading for a Christmas dinner with the family
> Wearing my Celine dress, Chanel jumbo and my CL Bianca's.
> Happy Holidays everyone!



Beautiful!


----------



## jamidee

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The heels look great with your outfit! I think the chunky heels is coming back.



 thanks


----------



## Christchrist

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Last night heading for a Christmas dinner with the family
> Wearing my Celine dress, Chanel jumbo and my CL Bianca's.
> Happy Holidays everyone!



Very pretty


----------



## laurenychu

christmas uniform! more pictures on my blog. wearing a top & skirt i made with my piggies.


----------



## texas87

laurenychu said:
			
		

> christmas uniform! more pictures on my blog. wearing a top & skirt i made with my piggies.



Super cute!


----------



## wannaprada

laurenychu said:
			
		

> christmas uniform! more pictures on my blog. wearing a top & skirt i made with my piggies.



You look fab and love the hair color!


----------



## Brazucaa

laurenychu said:


> christmas uniform! more pictures on my blog. wearing a top & skirt i made with my piggies.



^^Totally agree! You look fantastic - lovely silhouette, a simple yet sexy ensemble and those Loub Pigalles are TDF. Congratulations.

B

PS - only regret... the photos in your blog are even nicer than this one! nice MKT trick!!...


----------



## Christchrist

laurenychu said:
			
		

> christmas uniform! more pictures on my blog. wearing a top & skirt i made with my piggies.



Adorable !


----------



## cts900

laurenychu said:


> christmas uniform! more pictures on my blog. wearing a top & skirt i made with my piggies.



adorable!


----------



## laurenychu

Brazucaa said:


> ^^Totally agree! You look fantastic - lovely silhouette, a simple yet sexy ensemble and those Loub Pigalles are TDF. Congratulations.
> 
> B
> 
> PS - only regret... the photos in your blog are even nicer than this one! nice MKT trick!!...



haha thank you! that was not my intention at all!


----------



## laurenychu

cts900 said:


> adorable!


thank you!


----------



## laurenychu

Christchrist said:


> Adorable !


thanks!!


----------



## laurenychu

wannaprada said:


> You look fab and love the hair color!


thanks doll!


----------



## laurenychu

texas87 said:


> Super cute!


=D thanks!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

laurenychu said:
			
		

> christmas uniform! more pictures on my blog. wearing a top & skirt i made with my piggies.



You made them?? You look hot and I love the red hair


----------



## martinaa

laurenychu said:


> christmas uniform! more pictures on my blog. wearing a top & skirt i made with my piggies.



You look so good! Your outfit is great and I love your hair!


----------



## Lenna2

laurenychu said:


> christmas uniform! more pictures on my blog. wearing a top & skirt i made with my piggies.



You look gorgeous. I love your top and skirt.


----------



## d00rvm

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Beautiful!



Thanks Wanna


----------



## d00rvm

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Very pretty



Thanks C!


----------



## laurenychu

IcookIeatIshop said:


> You made them?? You look hot and I love the red hair


i did! the blouse took me about 4 8-hour sessions..the skirt only took me 2 hours!


----------



## beagly911

mularice said:


> Merry Christmas! I just fell sleep on my sofa for 3 hours after over eating hahaha. Today's outfit is:
> ASOS black dress with mesh detail and twist at the bodice and my blue satin Very Noued CL's. I love these shoes so much but the tip of the bow touches the floor so I don't wear them that much.


Great elegant look!!  Your Very Noueds look awesome!!!



d00rvm said:


> Last night heading for a Christmas dinner with the family
> Wearing my Celine dress, Chanel jumbo and my CL Bianca's.
> Happy Holidays everyone!
> View attachment 1996351


Fabulous look, as always!!!



laurenychu said:


> christmas uniform! more pictures on my blog. wearing a top & skirt i made with my piggies.


Love the CL's and you are very talented laurenychu!!!  Great outfit!!


----------



## Christchrist

I was hamming it up for my daughter lol. I'm wearing my vampanodo with my Karen Millan dress for dinner the other day with the in-laws


----------



## mularice

Ahhhhhh CC I want those so bad but I have a feeling my fat feet will be too wide for the front strap (thus cutting off circulation to my toes!) and ankle straps do nothing for my fat ankles haha However they look heavenly on you. You're looking sexayyyy!


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh CC I want those so bad but I have a feeling my fat feet will be too wide for the front strap (thus cutting off circulation to my toes!) and ankle straps do nothing for my fat ankles haha However they look heavenly on you. You're looking sexayyyy!



Hahaha. Thanks. I was being silly. I'm sure you would be fine. I bought them when I was 35lbs heavier and they were great on my ankles.  The front is forgiving also. Feels nice


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Hahaha. Thanks. I was being silly. I'm sure you would be fine. I bought them when I was 35lbs heavier and they were great on my ankles.  The front is forgiving also. Feels nice



I tried on summerisima (sp?) and literally the ankle strap had to be on the loosest and I thought my circulation would be cut off haha

Being silly or not its a pretty hot shot! X


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:
			
		

> I tried on summerisima (sp?) and literally the ankle strap had to be on the loosest and I thought my circulation would be cut off haha
> 
> Being silly or not its a pretty hot shot! X



Well thanks. I tend to be tighter in the ankle area too.


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> I was hamming it up for my daughter lol. I'm wearing my vampanodo with my Karen Millan dress for dinner the other day with the in-laws
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998013


Looking gorgeous CC...love the dress and CL's!!!  Great combo!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Looking gorgeous CC...love the dress and CL's!!!  Great combo!



Thanks beagly. I was gonna do piggy 120 but I wanted to try these


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Thanks beagly. I was gonna do piggy 120 but I wanted to try these



I think they look great with the dress!!!  Very nice accent!!


----------



## Souzie

Christchrist said:


> I was hamming it up for my daughter lol. I'm wearing my vampanodo with my Karen Millan dress for dinner the other day with the in-laws
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998013



You are beautiful!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I was hamming it up for my daughter lol. I'm wearing my vampanodo with my Karen Millan dress for dinner the other day with the in-laws
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998013



Very nice! Love the sexy heels!


----------



## Christchrist

xsouzie said:
			
		

> You are beautiful!!



Thank you very much. Haven't felt like that much. That was a very nice thing to say


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

laurenychu said:


> christmas uniform! more pictures on my blog. wearing a top & skirt i made with my piggies.



Very hot!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

d00rvm said:


> Last night heading for a Christmas dinner with the family
> Wearing my Celine dress, Chanel jumbo and my CL Bianca's.
> Happy Holidays everyone!
> View attachment 1996351



Its gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

legaldiva said:


> Beige suede Piros. I dragged my BF to Ikea.



Hot boots! Love the outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Happy Holidays everyone.



Your pets are so adorable. If only I can make my dogs do that. LOL


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> I was hamming it up for my daughter lol. I'm wearing my vampanodo with my Karen Millan dress for dinner the other day with the in-laws
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998013



Ahhh, girl you look so good! I love the shoes with this dress!


----------



## JustWantToPeek

Some shots over the Christmas weekend at parties etc.


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> I was hamming it up for my daughter lol. I'm wearing my vampanodo with my Karen Millan dress for dinner the other day with the in-laws
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998013



Stunning!  You're beautiful and have a great sense of style.


----------



## d00rvm

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I was hamming it up for my daughter lol. I'm wearing my vampanodo with my Karen Millan dress for dinner the other day with the in-laws



You look stunning C!
Love the shoes combined with your dress!
Hot Mama! LOL


----------



## 9distelle

Christchrist said:


> I was hamming it up for my daughter lol. I'm wearing my vampanodo with my Karen Millan dress for dinner the other day with the in-laws
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998013


You look great!!


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:
			
		

> Ahhh, girl you look so good! I love the shoes with this dress!



Thanks Martinaa


----------



## Christchrist

JustWantToPeek said:
			
		

> Some shots over the Christmas weekend at parties etc.



Look at you. All dolled up. Pretty.


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:
			
		

> Stunning!  You're beautiful and have a great sense of style.



Awww thanks akillian. I hope to be wearing my shoes more.


----------



## Christchrist

d00rvm said:
			
		

> You look stunning C!
> Love the shoes combined with your dress!
> Hot Mama! LOL






			
				9distelle said:
			
		

> You look great!!



Thank you ladies. I love that dress. Can't beat a sale at Karen Millen


----------



## laurenychu

beagly911 said:


> Great elegant look!!  Your Very Noueds look awesome!!!
> 
> 
> Fabulous look, as always!!!
> 
> 
> Love the CL's and you are very talented laurenychu!!!  Great outfit!!


thank you!!


----------



## laurenychu

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very hot!!


thank you!


----------



## OANHderful

JustWantToPeek said:


> Some shots over the Christmas weekend at parties etc.



You look fab.



Christchrist said:


> I was hamming it up for my daughter lol. I'm wearing my vampanodo with my Karen Millan dress for dinner the other day with the in-laws



Love the shoes!



laurenychu said:


> christmas uniform! more pictures on my blog. wearing a top & skirt i made with my piggies.



Fit you like a glove. Beautiful.


----------



## OANHderful

deltalady said:


> I'm wearing a H&M shift dress, Missoni for Target tights, and my black patent New Simples.



Lovely! Did you find the NS TTS or did you have to size up/down?


----------



## laurenychu

OANHderful said:


> You look fab.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Fit you like a glove. Beautiful.





=D thanks!


----------



## deltalady

OANHderful said:


> Lovely! Did you find the NS TTS or did you have to size up/down?



Thank you!  I find them to be TTS. 39 is my TTS.


----------



## megt10

Pursecake said:


> Thanks so much Meg! I keep telling myself, since they're louboutins, they don't have to match anything at all as they stand alone as a piece on their own!!!  Love your wardrobe and your massive collection of shoes!!!!  merry christmas!


You are right they just have to go not match and you always pull it off. Thank you for the kind words. Hope your Christmas was great.


d00rvm said:


> Last night heading for a Christmas dinner with the family
> Wearing my Celine dress, Chanel jumbo and my CL Bianca's.
> Happy Holidays everyone!
> View attachment 1996351


You are always stunning. Love your outfit.


laurenychu said:


> christmas uniform! more pictures on my blog. wearing a top & skirt i made with my piggies.


Not only are you gorgeous you are talented as well. Love the skirt and top.


Christchrist said:


> I was hamming it up for my daughter lol. I'm wearing my vampanodo with my Karen Millan dress for dinner the other day with the in-laws
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998013


Sexy CC, so glad you are posting pics. Love everything you wear.


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Your pets are so adorable. If only I can make my dogs do that. LOL


Thanks Lavender. This is my dogs and cats normal behaviour. They are total hams. Princess who is at the scratching post goes there when you walk by and waits for you to look and then she starts scratching. She then gets praised heavily which makes her happy.


JustWantToPeek said:


> Some shots over the Christmas weekend at parties etc.



Fabulous looks/outfits.


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> I was hamming it up for my daughter lol. I'm wearing my vampanodo with my Karen Millan dress for dinner the other day with the in-laws
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998013



Looking great girl! Congratulations.

B

PS - Maybe... just maybe... too sexy for the In-Laws??


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> You are right they just have to go not match and you always pull it off. Thank you for the kind words. Hope your Christmas was great.
> 
> You are always stunning. Love your outfit.
> 
> Not only are you gorgeous you are talented as well. Love the skirt and top.
> 
> Sexy CC, so glad you are posting pics. Love everything you wear.
> 
> Thanks Lavender. This is my dogs and cats normal behaviour. They are total hams. Princess who is at the scratching post goes there when you walk by and waits for you to look and then she starts scratching. She then gets praised heavily which makes her happy.
> 
> Fabulous looks/outfits.



Thank meg. I love your style too


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Looking great girl! Congratulations.
> 
> B
> 
> PS - Maybe... just maybe... too sexy for the In-Laws??



Ha. Ummm no. That's why I didn't wear the piggy 120


----------



## Kayapo97

JustWantToPeek said:


> Some shots over the Christmas weekend at parties etc.



You look great in that long HL dress!

Happy New Year


----------



## gfairenoughh

JustWantToPeek said:


> Some shots over the Christmas weekend at parties etc.



You look FABULOUS!!!!! I love the Versace and the Herve! The fuzzy CL boots are amazing on you!


----------



## CocoB

laurenychu said:


> christmas uniform! more pictures on my blog. wearing a top & skirt i made with my piggies.



Gorgeous.


----------



## ashleyruns

Mi_Lan said:


> My dear it's too late to ask but still want to know your Bianca turquoise are 140mm or 120mm? Love them. Awesome!



Thank you!  They are 140!


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> I was hamming it up for my daughter lol. I'm wearing my vampanodo with my Karen Millan dress for dinner the other day with the in-laws
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998013



Adorable.  You look lovely.


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:
			
		

> Adorable.  You look lovely.



Thank you cts


----------



## Nolia

*Mad Marta today for a holiday get-together.*


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nolia said:
			
		

> Mad Marta today for a holiday get-together.



Fabulous! Ur dress is super cute!


----------



## JustWantToPeek

marchesa dress and clou noued and loubi clutch going to a party from last night


----------



## ChrisyAM15

JustWantToPeek said:


> marchesa dress and clou noued and loubi clutch going to a party from last night



Wow!! Super sexy!!
You look Amazing!!


----------



## fumi

Nolia said:


> *Mad Marta today for a holiday get-together.*



Love the Mad Martas! You look so bada**!


----------



## fumi

JustWantToPeek said:


> marchesa dress and clou noued and loubi clutch going to a party from last night



You look so festive! Love the shoes!


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> I was hamming it up for my daughter lol. I'm wearing my vampanodo with my Karen Millan dress for dinner the other day with the in-laws



The print on the dress is so pretty!


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *Mad Marta today for a holiday get-together.*


You look amazing. I love your dress.


JustWantToPeek said:


> marchesa dress and clou noued and loubi clutch going to a party from last night



Gorgeous dress and the shoes are TDF. Looking gorgeous.


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> Mad Marta today for a holiday get-together.



You look great girl


----------



## Christchrist

JustWantToPeek said:
			
		

> marchesa dress and clou noued and loubi clutch going to a party from last night



Fierce!!!


----------



## Sheerblonde

JustWantToPeek said:


> marchesa dress and clou noued and loubi clutch going to a party from last night


Breathtaking! Really amazing!


----------



## pc7279

laurenychu said:


> christmas uniform! more pictures on my blog. wearing a top & skirt i made with my piggies.



Love the piggys.    Can you post a pic from above.....Thanks


----------



## Louboufan

JustWantToPeek said:


> marchesa dress and clou noued and loubi clutch going to a party from last night



Very pretty


----------



## Nolia

gfairenoughh said:


> Fabulous! Ur dress is super cute!





fumi said:


> Love the Mad Martas! You look so bada**!





megt10 said:


> You look amazing. I love your dress.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dress and the shoes are TDF. Looking gorgeous.





Christchrist said:


> You look great girl



Thank you all for the kind comments! 



JustWantToPeek said:


> marchesa dress and clou noued and loubi clutch going to a party from last night



You look gorgeous!! That blue dress is incredible!


----------



## Jönathan

Gorgeous! 



JustWantToPeek said:


> marchesa dress and clou noued and loubi clutch going to a party from last night


----------



## JustWantToPeek

Thank you everybody for the kind comments , that blue dress is fab... x


----------



## Nolia

*And again tonight!

Lucifer Bows for NYE~*


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nolia said:


> *And again tonight!
> 
> Lucifer Bows for NYE~*



Cute!!! I adore the the shoes with the tights!


----------



## mrl1005

With the DBF wearing my Alice + Olivia dress with my LP Aquarrels for NYE. Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## texas87

Happy New Year to all my TPF ladies. I'm wearing a lace dress from Asos. It's actually violet but photographed more blue. Wearing my spiked black kid pigalle platos and YSL arty ring in lapis. Hope everyone has fun tonight!


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> Happy New Year to all my TPF ladies. I'm wearing a lace dress from Asos. It's actually violet but photographed more blue. Wearing my spiked black kid pigalle platos and YSL arty ring in lapis. Hope everyone has fun tonight!



Girl you look amazing.


----------



## legaldiva

We're staying in tonight but that's no excuse not to dress up!!

Nicole Miller dress
Black Mango Watersnake Biancas


----------



## mrl1005

texas87 said:
			
		

> Happy New Year to all my TPF ladies. I'm wearing a lace dress from Asos. It's actually violet but photographed more blue. Wearing my spiked black kid pigalle platos and YSL arty ring in lapis. Hope everyone has fun tonight!






			
				legaldiva said:
			
		

> We're staying in tonight but that's no excuse not to dress up!!
> 
> Nicole Miller dress
> Black Mango Watersnake Biancas



Both of you girls look amazing! Happy new year!!!!! (In 3 mins!)


----------



## Christchrist

legaldiva said:
			
		

> We're staying in tonight but that's no excuse not to dress up!!
> 
> Nicole Miller dress
> Black Mango Watersnake Biancas



&#128573;&#128573;&#128573;&#128573; looking good girl


----------



## Brazucaa

legaldiva said:


> We're staying in tonight but that's no excuse not to dress up!!
> 
> Nicole Miller dress
> Black Mango Watersnake Biancas



Actually, that is one reason to look even better! Happy 2013, with a closet full of Cls, LD

B

PS - Happy 2013, Girls!


----------



## bougainvillier

texas87 said:
			
		

> Happy New Year to all my TPF ladies. I'm wearing a lace dress from Asos. It's actually violet but photographed more blue. Wearing my spiked black kid pigalle platos and YSL arty ring in lapis. Hope everyone has fun tonight!



You are stunning girl! Happy new year


----------



## megt10

texas87 said:


> Happy New Year to all my TPF ladies. I'm wearing a lace dress from Asos. It's actually violet but photographed more blue. Wearing my spiked black kid pigalle platos and YSL arty ring in lapis. Hope everyone has fun tonight!


Wow, you look fantastic. I love the lace with the spikes.


Nolia said:


> *And again tonight!
> 
> Lucifer Bows for NYE~*


Love this look. Shoes look great with the tights.


mrl1005 said:


> With the DBF wearing my Alice + Olivia dress with my LP Aquarrels for NYE. Happy New Year everyone!!



Your shoes are gorgeous. Would love to be able to see the rest of the outfit.


----------



## megt10

legaldiva said:


> We're staying in tonight but that's no excuse not to dress up!!
> 
> Nicole Miller dress
> Black Mango Watersnake Biancas



You look gorgeous Legal. Totally agree about dressing up.


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> Wow, you look fantastic. I love the lace with the spikes.
> 
> Love this look. Shoes look great with the tights.
> 
> Your shoes are gorgeous. Would love to be able to see the rest of the outfit.



Thanks meg!! Here's the rest of the dress/outfit. Happy new year!!! 





Bathroom shot 




Make up shot




Side view of dress taken while still at home




Back of dress


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Thanks meg!! Here's the rest of the dress/outfit. Happy new year!!!
> 
> Bathroom shot
> 
> Make up shot
> 
> Side view of dress taken while still at home
> 
> Back of dress



Hey incredible shrinking woman. .


----------



## TheLioness

texas87 said:


> Happy New Year to all my TPF ladies. I'm wearing a lace dress from Asos. It's actually violet but photographed more blue. Wearing my spiked black kid pigalle platos and YSL arty ring in lapis. Hope everyone has fun tonight!



Lovely lady and outfit!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

Everyone looks awesome!


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> *And again tonight!
> 
> Lucifer Bows for NYE~*



Love the Lucifer Bows *Nolia*!!!


----------



## stilly

texas87 said:


> Happy New Year to all my TPF ladies. I'm wearing a lace dress from Asos. It's actually violet but photographed more blue. Wearing my spiked black kid pigalle platos and YSL arty ring in lapis. Hope everyone has fun tonight!



Fabulous dress and piggies *texas*!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Texas87, Legaldiva and Mrl1005

Great outfits girls 

thanks for sharing, hope you had fun!

My head is still recovering - a bit to much of the Champange I think.

Happy new year to one and all!!!


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> Happy New Year to all my TPF ladies. I'm wearing a lace dress from Asos. It's actually violet but photographed more blue. Wearing my spiked black kid pigalle platos and YSL arty ring in lapis. Hope everyone has fun tonight!



Tex. you are smokin girl. Great outfit. Sweet and spicy


----------



## Kayapo97

Nolia said:


> *And again tonight!
> 
> Lucifer Bows for NYE~*



Very classy Noila. Hope you had a great NYE.


----------



## gfairenoughh

texas87 said:


> Happy New Year to all my TPF ladies. I'm wearing a lace dress from Asos. It's actually violet but photographed more blue. Wearing my spiked black kid pigalle platos and YSL arty ring in lapis. Hope everyone has fun tonight!



I loooove your dress!!!!


----------



## JustWantToPeek

On my way to New Years party 

Winter trash pumps
Alexander Mcqueen demanta clutch
Versace gown


----------



## hermosa_vogue

texas87 said:


> Happy New Year to all my TPF ladies. I'm wearing a lace dress from Asos. It's actually violet but photographed more blue. Wearing my spiked black kid pigalle platos and YSL arty ring in lapis. Hope everyone has fun tonight!



Wow, looking fantastic hun!!

Happy New Year


----------



## Christchrist

JustWantToPeek said:
			
		

> On my way to New Years party
> 
> Winter trash pumps
> Alexander Mcqueen demanta clutch
> Versace gown



Dayum. Love it all


----------



## JustWantToPeek

New Years Eve Dinner

Versace Dress
Bibi Glitter 
Sweet Charity Glitter Bag


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

JustWantToPeek said:


> On my way to New Years party
> 
> Winter trash pumps
> Alexander Mcqueen demanta clutch
> Versace gown



Very hot!!


----------



## Christchrist

JustWantToPeek said:
			
		

> New Years Eve Dinner
> 
> Versace Dress
> Bibi Glitter
> Sweet Charity Glitter Bag



You're fabulous. Just sayin


----------



## pavilion

Wearing my Biancas for NYE in Chicago


----------



## Christchrist

pavilion said:
			
		

> Wearing my Biancas for NYE in Chicago



That's how tall I am near my man when I wear those heels lol. Well maybe not that tall but tall

PS. You look great


----------



## pavilion

Christchrist said:
			
		

> That's how tall I am near my man when I wear those heels lol. Well maybe not that tall but tall
> 
> PS. You look great



Thanks! 

We're the same height (when I wear flats) so I'm definitely towering above him, but thankfully he likes me in heels and appreciates and understands my love of CLs.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pavilion said:


> Wearing my Biancas for NYE in Chicago



Fabulous looking couple!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

JustWantToPeek said:
			
		

> On my way to New Years party
> 
> Winter trash pumps
> Alexander Mcqueen demanta clutch
> Versace gown



You look great!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

JustWantToPeek said:
			
		

> New Years Eve Dinner
> 
> Versace Dress
> Bibi Glitter
> Sweet Charity Glitter Bag



Wow! Love the coat and the bag


----------



## gfairenoughh

JustWantToPeek said:
			
		

> New Years Eve Dinner
> 
> Versace Dress
> Bibi Glitter
> Sweet Charity Glitter Bag



Love your dress and necklace!!


----------



## stilly

JustWantToPeek said:


> New Years Eve Dinner
> 
> Versace Dress
> Bibi Glitter
> Sweet Charity Glitter Bag



You look super gorgeous in both outfits!!!
Amazing!!!


----------



## stilly

pavilion said:


> Wearing my Biancas for NYE in Chicago



Love the look!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Nolia said:


> *Mad Marta today for a holiday get-together.*



gorgeous!! you wear this style so well


----------



## pavilion

CuTe_ClAsSy said:
			
		

> Fabulous looking couple!






			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Love the look!!!



Thank you both so much for your kind comments!


----------



## pavilion

Green suede Decolletes for work the other day


----------



## Christchrist

pavilion said:
			
		

> Green suede Decolletes for work the other day



That's a lovely outfit


----------



## mularice

pavilion said:
			
		

> Green suede Decolletes for work the other day



I love this. You look lovely!


----------



## Christchrist

I'm trying the tights ladies and gents. It feels weird. I'm not sure I can get used to this. But my shoes are comfy and my legs are warm. Ha
Filo degrade English green express dress


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> I'm trying the tights ladies and gents. It feels weird. I'm not sure I can get used to this. But my shoes are comfy and my legs are warm. Ha
> Filo degrade English green express dress
> 
> 
> View attachment 2006505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2006506



I think it looks nice.


----------



## Christchrist

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> I think it looks nice.



Thanks. It's a weird thing for me


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm trying the tights ladies and gents. It feels weird. I'm not sure I can get used to this. But my shoes are comfy and my legs are warm. Ha
> Filo degrade English green express dress



You look great!!! The shoes really stand out!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> You look great!!! The shoes really stand out!



Thanks babe


----------



## RealHouseWife1

NYE Outfit


----------



## Christchrist

RealHouseWife1 said:
			
		

> NYE Outfit



Looking good girl. Love the pants with those shoes


----------



## RealHouseWife1

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Looking good girl. Love the pants with those shoes



Thank you!


----------



## pavilion

Christchrist said:


> That's a lovely outfit





mularice said:


> I love this. You look lovely!




Thank you!


----------



## pavilion

Christchrist said:


> I'm trying the tights ladies and gents. It feels weird. I'm not sure I can get used to this. But my shoes are comfy and my legs are warm. Ha
> Filo degrade English green express dress



Love those shoes!  The tights just make them stand out more.



RealHouseWife1 said:


> NYE Outfit



Love this look!


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> I'm trying the tights ladies and gents. It feels weird. I'm not sure I can get used to this. But my shoes are comfy and my legs are warm. Ha
> Filo degrade English green express dress
> 
> 
> View attachment 2006505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2006506



Besides looking good and protecting the skin, this is a good way to avoid blisters... that is why Summer (or is it Spring??) is sometimes called 'Blister season'!

You look good CC, very good in fact - hope you get used to it

B


----------



## Brazucaa

RealHouseWife1 said:


> NYE Outfit



You look GREAT, RHW. I hope the Lord of the Manour () appreciates it too!

B


----------



## JustWantToPeek

Versace dress and jewelry
McQueen clutch 
Josepha pumps


----------



## JustWantToPeek

At a wedding earlier in the summer 

Versace dress 
Versace bag
Versae jewelry 
Alti pumps 

Versace suit 
Rollerboy velvet


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Besides looking good and protecting the skin, this is a good way to avoid blisters... that is why Summer (or is it Spring??) is sometimes called 'Blister season'!
> 
> You look good CC, very good in fact - hope you get used to it
> 
> B



Thanks my Portuguese sista


----------



## Christchrist

JustWantToPeek said:
			
		

> Versace dress and jewelry
> McQueen clutch
> Josepha pumps






			
				JustWantToPeek said:
			
		

> At a wedding earlier in the summer
> 
> Versace dress
> Versace bag
> Versae jewelry
> Alti pumps
> 
> Versace suit
> Rollerboy velvet



Looking good girl. Love the man shoes too


----------



## LeeLee1098

Finally got a pic of my new Chanel Istanbul tote with my YSA boots


----------



## Christchrist

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Finally got a pic of my new Chanel Istanbul tote with my YSA boots



You're adorable girl.  Love the pink and black. That scarf is cute


----------



## Louboufan

JustWantToPeek said:


> Versace dress and jewelry
> McQueen clutch
> Josepha pumps



Gorg as always!


----------



## Louboufan

JustWantToPeek said:


> On my way to New Years party
> 
> Winter trash pumps
> Alexander Mcqueen demanta clutch
> Versace gown



Wow, that dress is beautiful.


----------



## Brazucaa

LeeLee1098 said:


> Finally got a pic of my new Chanel Istanbul tote with my YSA boots



Very, very beautiful boots - lovely!

B


----------



## LeeLee1098

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Very, very beautiful boots - lovely!
> 
> B



Thanks!! They're amazing. 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> You're adorable girl.  Love the pink and black. That scarf is cute



Thank you  Scarf is new-ish from Express.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Out to dinner and drinks with friends


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

RealHouseWife1 said:
			
		

> NYE Outfit


You look cute and comfy!



			
				JustWantToPeek said:
			
		

> Versace dress and jewelry
> McQueen clutch
> Josepha pumps






			
				JustWantToPeek said:
			
		

> At a wedding earlier in the summer
> 
> Versace dress
> Versace bag
> Versae jewelry
> Alti pumps
> 
> Versace suit
> Rollerboy velvet


Wooowwwww love the way you pull off those bold outfits!



			
				LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Finally got a pic of my new Chanel Istanbul tote with my YSA boots


The Chanel and the YSA looks awesome



			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Out to dinner and drinks with friends


I need me a pair of something in this colour!


----------



## martinaa

hermosa_vogue said:


> Out to dinner and drinks with friends
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008674



You look so cute!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Out to dinner and drinks with friends



I love those shoes with that outfit


----------



## mrl1005

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Out to dinner and drinks with friends



You look absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Brazucaa

^^ LOVE your new avatar! Nice, sexy 'echelon'...

B


----------



## cts900

hermosa_vogue said:


> Out to dinner and drinks with friends
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008674



I adore polka dots.  You look fabulous.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> I need me a pair of something in this colour!



The Sydney boutique is getting Yolandas in in this colour if you want me to grab a 35.5 for you?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

martinaa said:


> You look so cute!



Thanks Martinaa!  



Christchrist said:


> I love those shoes with that outfit



Thanks cc.  Have you worn yours out yet?  Can't wait to see how you wear them 



mrl1005 said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous!!!



Awww thanks mrl.



cts900 said:


> I adore polka dots.  You look fabulous.



I loooove polka dots as well!!  You can tell by my phone cover hehe


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> The Sydney boutique is getting Yolandas in in this colour if you want me to grab a 35.5 for you?



Thanks Hun, your so sweet but I think I have a few other pairs on priority  Are you thinking of grabbing the Yolanda's?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Thanks Hun, your so sweet but I think I have a few other pairs on priority  Are you thinking of grabbing the Yolanda's?



How bad would it be if I said yes......?


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Thanks Martinaa!
> 
> Thanks cc.  Have you worn yours out yet?  Can't wait to see how you wear them
> 
> Awww thanks mrl.
> 
> I loooove polka dots as well!!  You can tell by my phone cover hehe



Yes I have. I wore grey with them


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> How bad would it be if I said yes......?



Think of it this way, if the shoe fits then it becomes a must


----------



## megt10

JustWantToPeek said:


> On my way to New Years party
> 
> Winter trash pumps
> Alexander Mcqueen demanta clutch
> Versace gown


Gorgeous gown. You look fantastic.


JustWantToPeek said:


> New Years Eve Dinner
> 
> Versace Dress
> Bibi Glitter
> Sweet Charity Glitter Bag


Another fantastic look.


pavilion said:


> Wearing my Biancas for NYE in Chicago


Beautiful.


pavilion said:


> Green suede Decolletes for work the other day
> 
> View attachment 2006306


I love this look.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> I'm trying the tights ladies and gents. It feels weird. I'm not sure I can get used to this. But my shoes are comfy and my legs are warm. Ha
> Filo degrade English green express dress
> 
> 
> View attachment 2006505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2006506


Love these shoes CC.


RealHouseWife1 said:


> NYE Outfit


Such a cute outfit.


JustWantToPeek said:


> Versace dress and jewelry
> McQueen clutch
> Josepha pumps


My favorite shoes of all time, I have 2 pairs. They look great with the dress.


----------



## megt10

LeeLee1098 said:


> Finally got a pic of my new Chanel Istanbul tote with my YSA boots



You look adorable. The YSA are such awesome boots and your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Out to dinner and drinks with friends
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008674



I love these shoes with the black and white outfit, they really stand out.


----------



## Texlatina

SongbirdDiva said:


> Last night's ootn with my omicron piggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone :xtree:



OMG...THAT's how you pull off peplum! Gorgeous!


----------



## lil tote

Always loved seeing everyone's outfit pics  now i finally get to post one of my own. Out for dinner wearing nude simples.


----------



## Christchrist

lil tote said:
			
		

> Always loved seeing everyone's outfit pics  now i finally get to post one of my own. Out for dinner wearing nude simples.



Nice outfit. Love that shoe. So comfy


----------



## stilly

hermosa_vogue said:


> Out to dinner and drinks with friends
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008674



Love your Blue Piggies with the polka dots!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## megt10

lil tote said:


> Always loved seeing everyone's outfit pics  now i finally get to post one of my own. Out for dinner wearing nude simples.
> 
> View attachment 2010554



You look great. I love the shoe it is such a staple of any wardrobe.


----------



## Christchrist

Bcbg dress, flo colorblock , Chanel mini classic lambskin and a few stacked Hermes bracelets


----------



## hermosa_vogue

stilly said:


> Love your Blue Piggies with the polka dots!!!
> Gorgeous!!!



I looooove polka dots!!  Hehe



megt10 said:


> I love these shoes with the black and white outfit, they really stand out.



Aww Meg you're too kind!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Bcbg dress, flo colorblock , Chanel mini classic lambskin and a few stacked Hermes bracelets
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011005



Oh I love this dress on you CC! You look beautiful. Your mini Chanel is so pretty against the dress.


----------



## d00rvm

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Bcbg dress, flo colorblock , Chanel mini classic lambskin and a few stacked Hermes bracelets



You look stunning CC!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Bcbg dress, flo colorblock , Chanel mini classic lambskin and a few stacked Hermes bracelets
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011005



Lookin good gurl!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Oh I love this dress on you CC! You look beautiful. Your mini Chanel is so pretty against the dress.


Thank you meg.  It's very cozy 



			
				d00rvm said:
			
		

> You look stunning CC!



Thank you very much


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Lookin good gurl!!!!!



Thanks girly


----------



## wannaprada

Wearing Jcrew top and bottom with my new Love Me's.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Wearing Jcrew top and bottom with my new Love Me's.



Cute get up. Love the pants with the love me


----------



## ringing_phone

wannaprada said:


> Wearing Jcrew top and bottom with my new Love Me's.



wanna, how do they fit?  I think we are a similar size...


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Cute get up. Love the pants with the love me



Thanks CC! Wanted to make sure I showed them off. 




			
				ringing_phone said:
			
		

> wanna, how do they fit?  I think we are a similar size...



These are the 100 which fit TTS. Were they the 120's, I would have went down one whole size.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Wearing Jcrew top and bottom with my new Love Me's.



You look fantastic Wanna. Your shoes are so cute with this outfit.


----------



## GoGlam

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Wearing Jcrew top and bottom with my new Love Me's.



Are these the light wool pants? I just got them delivered from some crazy after Christmas shopping deals-- $24


----------



## GoGlam

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Wearing Jcrew top and bottom with my new Love Me's.



Edit: got them in iced lilac!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Wearing Jcrew top and bottom with my new Love Me's.



The Love Me's look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> You look fantastic Wanna. Your shoes are so cute with this outfit.



Thanks Megt!




			
				GoGlam said:
			
		

> Are these the light wool pants? I just got them delivered from some crazy after Christmas shopping deals-- $24



Yes, they are. They were $24.99 or $29.99 plus an additional 30% off! I also purchased the lilac ones which were 30% off of $19.99!  I just love J Crew! 




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> The Love Me's look gorgeous on you!!!



Why thank you Stilly! I'm kicking myself for not getting them in nude when I had the chance! I thought it might be silly to get them when I already have the Pigalle in the same nude color, however the pretty bow really makes a difference. Maybe I'll get lucky and find them somewhere.


----------



## GoGlam

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks Megt!
> 
> Yes, they are. They were $24.99 or $29.99 plus an additional 30% off! I also purchased the lilac ones which were 30% off of $19.99!  I just love J Crew!
> 
> Why thank you Stilly! I'm kicking myself for not getting them in nude when I had the chance! I thought it might be silly to get them when I already have the Pigalle in the same nude color, however the pretty bow really makes a difference. Maybe I'll get lucky and find them somewhere.



Are they still on sale!? Now I want more!


----------



## wannaprada

GoGlam said:
			
		

> Are they still on sale!? Now I want more!



Yup! Just got them yesterday!


----------



## pquiles

JustWantToPeek said:
			
		

> On my way to New Years party
> 
> Winter trash pumps
> Alexander Mcqueen demanta clutch
> Versace gown



I can tell you love Versace, and you look awesome in their designs!!


----------



## GoGlam

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Yup! Just got them yesterday!



Thank you!!


----------



## pquiles

JustWantToPeek said:
			
		

> marchesa dress and clou noued and loubi clutch going to a party from last night



You look fantastic!! The dress is stunning!


----------



## pquiles

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my YSA boots. I just love these they are my favorite pair of tall boots. The dress is DVF and the bag is Miu Miu Coffer.



I love your boots and dress too.  DVF are very comfy dresses.


----------



## jhs216

LeeLee1098 said:


> Finally got a pic of my new Chanel Istanbul tote with my YSA boots


LOVE those boots. You look great.


----------



## johannamara

CC! I love your whole outfit! so cute! I especially love the shoes and chanel mini 



Christchrist said:


> Bcbg dress, flo colorblock , Chanel mini classic lambskin and a few stacked Hermes bracelets
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011005


----------



## lil tote

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Bcbg dress, flo colorblock , Chanel mini classic lambskin and a few stacked Hermes bracelets



Great outfit!! Love the shoes


----------



## megt10

pquiles said:


> I love your boots and dress too.  DVF are very comfy dresses.



Thanks so much for your kind comments.


----------



## Christchrist

johannamara said:
			
		

> CC! I love your whole outfit! so cute! I especially love the shoes and chanel mini


That Chanel makes me smile. Just sayin



			
				lil tote said:
			
		

> Great outfit!! Love the shoes



Thank you very much


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

wannaprada said:


> Wearing Jcrew top and bottom with my new Love Me's.



Beautiful! As always *wannaprada*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Christchrist said:


> Bcbg dress, flo colorblock , Chanel mini classic lambskin and a few stacked Hermes bracelets
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011005



Looking beautiful *Christchrist*


----------



## Christchrist

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Looking beautiful Christchrist



Why thank you crisp


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Can't decide between black Love Me or bleu saphir Pigalle today


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Can't decide between black Love Me or bleu saphir Pigalle today



Love me


----------



## deltalady

hermosa_vogue said:


> Can't decide between black Love Me or bleu saphir Pigalle today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2015114



saphir pigalle


----------



## wannaprada

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Can't decide between black Love Me or bleu saphir Pigalle today



Love Me


----------



## bougainvillier

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Can't decide between black Love Me or bleu saphir Pigalle today



Love me all the way hhn


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Love me





deltalady said:


> saphir pigalle





wannaprada said:


> Love Me





bougainvillier said:


> Love me all the way hhn



Thanks for your input ladies. The Love Me's won purely because they're more comfy than the Piggies


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Dinner at russian restaurant


----------



## Christchrist

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Dinner at russian restaurant



Pretty. Hope dinner was yummy


----------



## letteshop

My first CL outfit post 

H&M leather jacket and scarf
Gap blue chinos
CL Particule in Plum


----------



## stilly

hermosa_vogue said:


> Can't decide between black Love Me or bleu saphir Pigalle today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2015114



Please don't force me to decide...I love both!!!
How about a half day for each???
So lovely...


----------



## Christchrist

letteshop said:
			
		

> My first CL outfit post
> 
> H&M leather jacket and scarf
> Gap blue chinos
> CL Particule in Plum



Great combo. Lol love the scarf


----------



## needloub

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Dinner at russian restaurant



That pair is one of my UHG's!!


----------



## megt10

letteshop said:


> My first CL outfit post
> 
> H&M leather jacket and scarf
> Gap blue chinos
> CL Particule in Plum
> 
> 
> View attachment 2015545



Adorable outfit!


----------



## megt10

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Dinner at russian restaurant



You look really pretty.


----------



## letteshop

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Bcbg dress, flo colorblock , Chanel mini classic lambskin and a few stacked Hermes bracelets



CC...love everything!!  I'm in awe of your collection (shoes and purses).  Can I come over and play?


----------



## letteshop

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Can't decide between black Love Me or bleu saphir Pigalle today



I love both, but actually like the blue piggies better....gives the outfit a little extra flair.


----------



## Christchrist

letteshop said:
			
		

> CC...love everything!!  I'm in awe of your collection (shoes and purses).  Can I come over and play?



Ha. It's a mess in my closet. I'll be working on that tomorrow


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Dinner at russian restaurant



I love the color combo!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lil tote said:


> Always loved seeing everyone's outfit pics  now i finally get to post one of my own. Out for dinner wearing nude simples.
> 
> View attachment 2010554



I love your outfit, especially the bag your wearing!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

stilly said:


> Please don't force me to decide...I love both!!!
> How about a half day for each???
> So lovely...



Hahahaha I know, it was SO difficult to choose this morning!



letteshop said:


> I love both, but actually like the blue piggies better....gives the outfit a little extra flair.



I know I prefer the look of the bleu saphir myself but the thought of all day in tight pinching shoes didn't seem fun.


----------



## megt10

A few days ago I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons shopping and running errands. The sweater is Helmut Lang and the jeans are Mother. The jacket is Balenciaga.


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> A few days ago I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons shopping and running errands. The sweater is Helmut Lang and the jeans are Mother. The jacket is Balenciaga.



 Lovely outfit!


----------



## megt10

martinaa said:


> Lovely outfit!



Thanks so much Martinaa.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> A few days ago I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons shopping and running errands. The sweater is Helmut Lang and the jeans are Mother. The jacket is Balenciaga.



I love that jacket on you meg.


----------



## bougainvillier

Love mes. So in love


----------



## bitchychinky

megt10 said:


> A few days ago I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons shopping and running errands. The sweater is Helmut Lang and the jeans are Mother. The jacket is Balenciaga.



You always look fabulous when going out!


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Love mes. So in love



Gosh I love that shoe. They look great on you


----------



## bitchychinky

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Dinner at russian restaurant



You look so cute!


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Gosh I love that shoe. They look great on you



Thanks so much doll


----------



## deltalady

letteshop said:


> My first CL outfit post
> 
> H&M leather jacket and scarf
> Gap blue chinos
> CL Particule in Plum
> 
> 
> View attachment 2015545



Beautiful!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> A few days ago I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons shopping and running errands. The sweater is Helmut Lang and the jeans are Mother. The jacket is Balenciaga.



Meg, LOVE those Mother jeans!! The studs look so cool!!! And you already know what I think of the Bal. jacket. 



bougainvillier said:


> Love mes. So in love



They are so cute--love the little bows!



LVobsessedNYC said:


> Dinner at russian restaurant



Beautiful dress!! You look amazing!



letteshop said:


> My first CL outfit post
> 
> H&M leather jacket and scarf
> Gap blue chinos
> CL Particule in Plum
> 
> 
> View attachment 2015545



Great look--love the plum color!! 



wannaprada said:


> Wearing Jcrew top and bottom with my new Love Me's.



Gorgeous wanna===Every time I see the Love Me, I want a pair!



Christchrist said:


> Bcbg dress, flo colorblock , Chanel mini classic lambskin and a few stacked Hermes bracelets
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011005



Looking great CC!! And I LOVE your mini Chanel!


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> A few days ago I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons shopping and running errands. The sweater is Helmut Lang and the jeans are Mother. The jacket is Balenciaga.



God, Meg... Somewhere, there must be a law against a girl looking so GOOD to run errands!... 

That makes life so much harder for us, common girls... 

Loved it, keep it up

B


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bougainvillier said:


> Love mes. So in love



Love love love the Love Me's!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> I love that jacket on you meg.


Thank you CC! This was my first Balenciaga that started the addiction.


*****ychinky said:


> You always look fabulous when going out!


Thank you so much.


dbeth said:


> Meg, LOVE those Mother jeans!! The studs look so cool!!! And you already know what I think of the Bal. jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> They are so cute--love the little bows!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress!! You look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Great look--love the plum color!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous wanna===Every time I see the Love Me, I want a pair!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great CC!! And I LOVE your mini Chanel!


Thanks DBeth, got the jeans from Nordstrom on clearance.


Brazucaa said:


> God, Meg... Somewhere, there must be a law against a girl looking so GOOD to run errands!...
> 
> That makes life so much harder for us, common girls...
> 
> Loved it, keep it up
> 
> B


Lol, you are so sweet B thank you.


----------



## megt10

bougainvillier said:


> Love mes. So in love



I love these shoes on you!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I don't wear CLs to work, so this is my "work outfit" for my non-work days LOL... if that makes sense...

Sunnies - LV Obsession Rond
All jewelry - David Yurman, Tiffany, and Links of London
Silk top (Chinese brand that I can't read)
Cardigan - Dynamite
Skirt - Mexx
Belt - H&M
Tights - Calvin Klein
Shoes - CL Décolzep 120


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

JustWantToPeek said:


> On my way to New Years party
> 
> Winter trash pumps
> Alexander Mcqueen demanta clutch
> Versace gown



love the dress and your HAIR!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

JustWantToPeek said:


> marchesa dress and clou noued and loubi clutch going to a party from last night



another amazing outfit!


----------



## Greta_V

jamidee said:


> I planned on wearing my Nude Asteroids last night but we had really bad weather so didn't want to bring them out in the rain. Substituted them for my Ostrich Bibi. Wasn't an entire fan of the chunky heel with my skinnies, but I wasn't in the mood for boring old nude.
> Lately, I've been obsessed with colored denim or the lack thereof. So here's my bathroom shots:



OMG you are sooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Greta_V

hermosa_vogue said:


> Can't decide between black Love Me or bleu saphir Pigalle today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2015114



WOW  they both look great!!! :kiss:


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I don't wear CLs to work, so this is my "work outfit" for my non-work days LOL... if that makes sense...
> 
> Sunnies - LV Obsession Rond
> All jewelry - David Yurman, Tiffany, and Links of London
> Silk top (Chinese brand that I can't read)
> Cardigan - Dynamite
> Skirt - Mexx
> Belt - H&M
> Tights - Calvin Klein
> Shoes - CL Décolzep 120
> 
> View attachment 2016873



I love your work outfit =)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> A few days ago I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons shopping and running errands. The sweater is Helmut Lang and the jeans are Mother. The jacket is Balenciaga.



I'm loving the look Meg!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bougainvillier said:


> Love mes. So in love



Vert nice!


----------



## bougainvillier

megt10 said:
			
		

> I love these shoes on you!



Thanks meg! You are so nice


----------



## bougainvillier

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Vert nice!



Thanks you


----------



## bougainvillier

megt10 said:
			
		

> A few days ago I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons shopping and running errands. The sweater is Helmut Lang and the jeans are Mother. The jacket is Balenciaga.



So sharp and chic ! Love the jacket


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> I don't wear CLs to work, so this is my "work outfit" for my non-work days LOL... if that makes sense...
> 
> Sunnies - LV Obsession Rond
> All jewelry - David Yurman, Tiffany, and Links of London
> Silk top (Chinese brand that I can't read)
> Cardigan - Dynamite
> Skirt - Mexx
> Belt - H&M
> Tights - Calvin Klein
> Shoes - CL Décolzep 120



So pretty


----------



## Greta_V

My Alti Spikes with a Stuart Weitzman Grip Clutch, Work Custom Jeans Mamba Leggera Faux Leather Pants and Forever XXI silk blouse :greengrin:


----------



## Christchrist

Greta_V said:
			
		

> My Alti Spikes with a Stuart Weitzman Grip Clutch, Work Custom Jeans Mamba Leggera Faux Leather Pants and Forever XXI silk blouse :greengrin:



You're adorable. Just sayin


----------



## Greta_V

Christchrist said:


> You're adorable. Just sayin



thanx


----------



## Kayapo97

Greta_V said:


> My Alti Spikes with a Stuart Weitzman Grip Clutch, Work Custom Jeans Mamba Leggera Faux Leather Pants and Forever XXI silk blouse :greengrin:



Love the combo you look great!


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I don't wear CLs to work, so this is my "work outfit" for my non-work days LOL... if that makes sense...
> 
> Sunnies - LV Obsession Rond
> All jewelry - David Yurman, Tiffany, and Links of London
> Silk top (Chinese brand that I can't read)
> Cardigan - Dynamite
> Skirt - Mexx
> Belt - H&M
> Tights - Calvin Klein
> Shoes - CL Décolzep 120
> 
> View attachment 2016873


Wow, CEC you look gorgeous. I always love your pics.


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm loving the look Meg!!


Aww, thank you so much Lavender.


bougainvillier said:


> So sharp and chic ! Love the jacket


Thank you so much. 


Greta_V said:


> My Alti Spikes with a Stuart Weitzman Grip Clutch, Work Custom Jeans Mamba Leggera Faux Leather Pants and Forever XXI silk blouse :greengrin:


Love your outfit. You look so pretty.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Mervillion 85 boots for running errands. The sweater dress is from NM LC, can't remember who makes it. The jacket is my black Balenciaga Moto, scarf DVF and the bag is Balenciaga Brief in Anthra.


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Mervillion 85 boots for running errands. The sweater dress is from NM LC, can't remember who makes it. The jacket is my black Balenciaga Moto, scarf DVF and the bag is Balenciaga Brief in Anthra.



S T U N N I N G 
as always Meg
Loving the boots!!!


----------



## foreverfaithful

megt10 said:
			
		

> A few days ago I wore for the first time my new Ron Rons shopping and running errands. The sweater is Helmut Lang and the jeans are Mother. The jacket is Balenciaga.



Love this outfit!  Comfy chic!


----------



## Greta_V

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the combo you look great!





megt10 said:


> Love your outfit. You look so pretty.



Thank you!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Mervillion 85 boots for running errands. The sweater dress is from NM LC, can't remember who makes it. The jacket is my black Balenciaga Moto, scarf DVF and the bag is Balenciaga Brief in Anthra.



Looking good as always meg


----------



## hollyannaeree

Yesterdays pairing - my new JUNE 100mm in Rose Matador I purchased while in Vegas : ) Normally I don't like pink shoes on me but when I tried these on I was like actuallyyyyyyy...I like!


----------



## Christchrist

hollyannaeree said:
			
		

> Yesterdays pairing - my new JUNE 100mm in Rose Matador I purchased while in Vegas : ) Normally I don't like pink shoes on me but when I tried these on I was like actuallyyyyyyy...I like!



Oh my gosh holly. They are so pretty.  Look great on you. How do they feel? I haven't tried that style. Tts?


----------



## hollyannaeree

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh holly. They are so pretty.  Look great on you. How do they feel? I haven't tried that style. Tts?



Thank you! : ) I surprisingly really like them! Honestly I think they are less comfortable than pigalle 120s - there is more room in the toe but the way the strap goes around it pulls your foot in two different directions so it takes some getting use to! Plus its got that thin heel and open side on top of it so I think they are a little wobbly. Not much support going on overall in the shoe (not that I expected a ton haha) - Puts all the weight and stress on the ball of the foot (same issue with pigalles comfort wise) - They are fine to just stand in but if you have to walk especially on not so flat surfaces like pavement its not the best. I think maybe if I get use to them they could be okay but I'm not sure if I would buy these in any other colors. I think I am good with just these.

On the bright side (no pun intended) these look better on me in this color than Pigalles (even though Pigalles are probably my favorite style) - the extra strap really enhances the look on my skin tone. 

Sorry that was so long! hahahha! Hope that helps though : )


----------



## hollyannaeree

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh holly. They are so pretty.  Look great on you. How do they feel? I haven't tried that style. Tts?



ohh and yes I got my TTS - 37


----------



## Christchrist

hollyannaeree said:
			
		

> ohh and yes I got my TTS - 37



Well thanks for the info.  I'm not gonna try them unless I go to the store


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Mervillion 85 boots for running errands. The sweater dress is from NM LC, can't remember who makes it. The jacket is my black Balenciaga Moto, scarf DVF and the bag is Balenciaga Brief in Anthra.



You are so hip Ms Meg!! I love your outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Greta_V said:


> My Alti Spikes with a Stuart Weitzman Grip Clutch, Work Custom Jeans Mamba Leggera Faux Leather Pants and Forever XXI silk blouse :greengrin:



Cute outfit!


----------



## GlammaGurl

Yesterday at work


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> S T U N N I N G
> as always Meg
> Loving the boots!!!





foreverfaithful said:


> Love this outfit!  Comfy chic!





Christchrist said:


> Looking good as always meg





Lavenderduckiez said:


> You are so hip Ms Meg!! I love your outfit!



Thank you ladies so much for your kind comments.


----------



## megt10

hollyannaeree said:


> Yesterdays pairing - my new JUNE 100mm in Rose Matador I purchased while in Vegas : ) Normally I don't like pink shoes on me but when I tried these on I was like actuallyyyyyyy...I like!



These look awesome on you Holly. I love the color and how you paired them with the pants.


----------



## LavenderIce

hollyannaeree said:


> Yesterdays pairing - my new JUNE 100mm in Rose Matador I purchased while in Vegas : ) Normally I don't like pink shoes on me but when I tried these on I was like actuallyyyyyyy...I like!



I love the rose matador with the black and white!  I couldn't resist that color when I was in Vegas last month. Barneys has them in blue sapphir.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Mervillion 85 boots for running errands. The sweater dress is from NM LC, can't remember who makes it. The jacket is my black Balenciaga Moto, scarf DVF and the bag is Balenciaga Brief in Anthra.


You ROCK, Meg!!!  Love the whole combo


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hollyannaeree said:


> Yesterdays pairing - my new JUNE 100mm in Rose Matador I purchased while in Vegas : ) Normally I don't like pink shoes on me but when I tried these on I was like actuallyyyyyyy...I like!


So eye catching and pretty!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Yesterday I wore my Christian Louboutin "Rider" ( I think that's what they are called) boots. They are just like the Cate boots w/o the chain.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

hollyannaeree said:


> Yesterdays pairing - my new JUNE 100mm in Rose Matador I purchased while in Vegas : ) Normally I don't like pink shoes on me but when I tried these on I was like actuallyyyyyyy...I like!



I love the color! What a fun pair to buy in Las Vegas!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Mervillion 85 boots for running errands. The sweater dress is from NM LC, can't remember who makes it. The jacket is my black Balenciaga Moto, scarf DVF and the bag is Balenciaga Brief in Anthra.



I love your boots with your outfit meg! A very chic look for running errands!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Finally got to wear my black kid Daffodils, YAY!
Wearing Max Mara dress and YSL Cabas ChYc.


----------



## Christchrist

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Christian Louboutin "Rider" ( I think that's what they are called) boots. They are just like the Cate boots w/o the chain.



I like them with your outfit and Hermes


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Finally got to wear my black kid Daffodils, YAY!
> Wearing Max Mara dress and YSL Cabas ChYc.



You're just a hottie. I adore you Helen


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Finally got to wear my black kid Daffodils, YAY!
> Wearing Max Mara dress and YSL Cabas ChYc.



Oh so gorgeous hun!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

*****ychinky said:


> You look so cute!


thank you


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Finally got to wear my black kid Daffodils, YAY!
> Wearing Max Mara dress and YSL Cabas ChYc.



love love love your bag! and the CL's ofcourse


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> You're just a hottie. I adore you Helen


Oh CC, thank you so much!  Love you loads


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Oh so gorgeous hun!


Thank you sweetheart
I see your collection building up!  Love em!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LVobsessedNYC said:


> love love love your bag! and the CL's ofcourse


I love the Stefano Pilati's YSL design!  Will miss him dearly.  Had tons of fun today hehe!


----------



## MegsVC

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Finally got to wear my black kid Daffodils, YAY!
> Wearing Max Mara dress and YSL Cabas ChYc.



Wow these look amazing on you!!! 
You nailed it with this outfit.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

MegsVC said:


> Wow these look amazing on you!!!
> You nailed it with this outfit.


Dear MegsVC

Thank you so much


----------



## mrl1005

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Dear MegsVC
> 
> Thank you so much



I agree, you look amazing! And your legs are so tiny (in the best way not in the "omg please gain something on those chicken legs") and the Daffs look killer. The dress and bag are TDF as well! Classy and sexy at the same time!!


----------



## MegsVC

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Dear MegsVC
> 
> Thank you so much



Some people put on daffs and the shoes are wearing them.
You are owning these shoes though!! 

(I'm also slightly jealous of your gorgeous legs! Wowza!)


----------



## CloudyDayz198

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Finally got to wear my black kid Daffodils, YAY!
> Wearing Max Mara dress and YSL Cabas ChYc.



Effortlessly chic and beautiful.  Love the dress, shoes, and especially that bag! Plus I LOVE your hair, it's really gorgeous. I wish mine would stay curled like that....we always want what we don't have


----------



## Kayapo97

hollyannaeree said:


> Yesterdays pairing - my new JUNE 100mm in Rose Matador I purchased while in Vegas : ) Normally I don't like pink shoes on me but when I tried these on I was like actuallyyyyyyy...I like!



Wow, great colour, that looks like some outfit, any other mod shots I am sure you look stunning


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Finally got to wear my black kid Daffodils, YAY!
> Wearing Max Mara dress and YSL Cabas ChYc.



The Daffs look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

hollyannaeree said:


> Yesterdays pairing - my new JUNE 100mm in Rose Matador I purchased while in Vegas : ) Normally I don't like pink shoes on me but when I tried these on I was like actuallyyyyyyy...I like!



Love the color of these!!!
Amazing!!!


----------



## hollyannaeree

stilly said:


> Love the color of these!!!
> Amazing!!!



Thank you!


----------



## hollyannaeree

megt10 said:


> These look awesome on you Holly. I love the color and how you paired them with the pants.



Thank you! : )


----------



## hollyannaeree

LavenderIce said:


> I love the rose matador with the black and white!  I couldn't resist that color when I was in Vegas last month. Barneys has them in blue sapphir.



haha i know i find myself wanting more in this color! Oo i knew i saw the blue somewhere but i couldnt remember where.


----------



## Brazucaa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Finally got to wear my black kid Daffodils, YAY!
> Wearing Max Mara dress and YSL Cabas ChYc.



You look Fan-Tas-Tic, H! Really HOT (pun intended...)

I missed your wonderful photos - hope you keep posting, OK?

B


----------



## hermosa_vogue

hellokatiegirl said:


> Yesterday I wore my Christian Louboutin "Rider" ( I think that's what they are called) boots. They are just like the Cate boots w/o the chain.



I love these boots!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Finally got to wear my black kid Daffodils, YAY!
> Wearing Max Mara dress and YSL Cabas ChYc.



Looking HOT, HOT   Please post in here more often


----------



## AEGIS

GlammaGurl said:


> Yesterday at work



great look for work!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Yesterday I wore my Christian Louboutin "Rider" ( I think that's what they are called) boots. They are just like the Cate boots w/o the chain.




great outfit! i need boots!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Finally got to wear my black kid Daffodils, YAY!
> Wearing Max Mara dress and YSL Cabas ChYc.



wow...i never really liked the cabas but you look great!


----------



## wannaprada

On my way out. Barneys jacket, top/pants Jcrew, scarf Marc Jacobs for Target/NM, Chanel bag, navy Biancas.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> On my way out. Barneys jacket, top/pants Jcrew, scarf Marc Jacobs for Target/NM, Chanel bag, navy Biancas.



Very put together


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You ROCK, Meg!!!  Love the whole combo


Aww, thank you Helen!


hellokatiegirl said:


> Yesterday I wore my Christian Louboutin "Rider" ( I think that's what they are called) boots. They are just like the Cate boots w/o the chain.


Love the whole outfit.


hellokatiegirl said:


> I love the color! What a fun pair to buy in Las Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your boots with your outfit meg! A very chic look for running errands!



Thank you so much, I love these boots they are really comfortable for all day running around.


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Finally got to wear my black kid Daffodils, YAY!
> Wearing Max Mara dress and YSL Cabas ChYc.



You look stunning Helen. How was it in the Daf's?


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> On my way out. Barneys jacket, top/pants Jcrew, scarf Marc Jacobs for Target/NM, Chanel bag, navy Biancas.



Love the entire outfit Wanna.


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> On my way out. Barneys jacket, top/pants Jcrew, scarf Marc Jacobs for Target/NM, Chanel bag, navy Biancas.



my oh my


----------



## dbeth

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Finally got to wear my black kid Daffodils, YAY!
> Wearing Max Mara dress and YSL Cabas ChYc.



You look gorgeous Helen!! And wow, the Daffs look amazing on you!! Love your bag too.



wannaprada said:


> On my way out. Barneys jacket, top/pants Jcrew, scarf Marc Jacobs for Target/NM, Chanel bag, navy Biancas.



Wow--classy!! Love your bianca!



hollyannaeree said:


> Yesterdays pairing - my new JUNE 100mm in Rose Matador I purchased while in Vegas : ) Normally I don't like pink shoes on me but when I tried these on I was like actuallyyyyyyy...I like!




Beautiful color!!!


----------



## Maddy luv

wannaprada said:


> On my way out. Barneys jacket, top/pants Jcrew, scarf Marc Jacobs for Target/NM, Chanel bag, navy Biancas.



 that look


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Very put together






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Love the entire outfit Wanna.






			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> my oh my






			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Wow--classy!! Love your bianca!!






			
				Maddy luv said:
			
		

> that look



 ladies! You are all too sweet!


----------



## mizcolon73

wannaprada said:


> On my way out. Barneys jacket, top/pants Jcrew, scarf Marc Jacobs for Target/NM, Chanel bag, navy Biancas.



Lovely Wanna!!


----------



## wannaprada

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Lovely Wanna!!



Thank you Miz!


----------



## anniethecat

wannaprada said:


> On my way out. Barneys jacket, top/pants Jcrew, scarf Marc Jacobs for Target/NM, Chanel bag, navy Biancas.




Love this whole look.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

wannaprada said:
			
		

> On my way out. Barneys jacket, top/pants Jcrew, scarf Marc Jacobs for Target/NM, Chanel bag, navy Biancas.



Beautiful outfit as always!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

wannaprada said:


> On my way out. Barneys jacket, top/pants Jcrew, scarf Marc Jacobs for Target/NM, Chanel bag, navy Biancas.



There is so much I love about this ensemble!

I wanted to get the MJ for T/NM scarf but they wouldn't ship to Australia :cry:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

wannaprada said:


> On my way out. Barneys jacket, top/pants Jcrew, scarf Marc Jacobs for Target/NM, Chanel bag, navy Biancas.



you look amazing!!  great pairing


----------



## sexysohl

fab!


----------



## bougainvillier

wannaprada said:
			
		

> On my way out. Barneys jacket, top/pants Jcrew, scarf Marc Jacobs for Target/NM, Chanel bag, navy Biancas.



Gorgeous lady! Love how you pull off navy Si nice!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Finally got to wear my black kid Daffodils, YAY!
> Wearing Max Mara dress and YSL Cabas ChYc.



LOve the outfit!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> On my way out. Barneys jacket, top/pants Jcrew, scarf Marc Jacobs for Target/NM, Chanel bag, navy Biancas.



I love the suit on you!


----------



## martinaa

wannaprada said:


> On my way out. Barneys jacket, top/pants Jcrew, scarf Marc Jacobs for Target/NM, Chanel bag, navy Biancas.



Great outfit! I always love Biancas.


----------



## wannaprada

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Love this whole look.



Thanks Annie!




			
				LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Beautiful outfit as always!



Why thank you LV!




			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> There is so much I love about this ensemble!
> 
> I wanted to get the MJ for T/NM scarf but they wouldn't ship to Australia :cry:



Thanks Hermosa! 




			
				LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> you look amazing!!  great pairing



Ahh thanks LG! 




			
				bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Gorgeous lady! Love how you pull off navy Si nice!!!



Thanks B! I was obsessed with the color navy a few months ago. It's such a great, easy color to wear!




			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the suit on you!



Thanks Lavender!




			
				martinaa said:
			
		

> Great outfit! I always love Biancas.



Thanks Martinaa! The Biancas are one of my fav CL styles.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> I agree, you look amazing! And your legs are so tiny (in the best way not in the "omg please gain something on those chicken legs") and the Daffs look killer. The dress and bag are TDF as well! Classy and sexy at the same time!!


Thanks mrl


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

MegsVC said:


> Some people put on daffs and the shoes are wearing them.
> You are owning these shoes though!!
> 
> (I'm also slightly jealous of your gorgeous legs! Wowza!)


Megs, legs are all about the camera angle


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jess10141 said:


> Effortlessly chic and beautiful.  Love the dress, shoes, and especially that bag! Plus I LOVE your hair, it's really gorgeous. I wish mine would stay curled like that....we always want what we don't have


Thank you Jess  Love my Cabas.  Ofcourse my Daffs too.

As for hair, try a heat protecting oil before using a curling iron and use hairspray as you twirl each strand on you fingers.  It gives it staying power


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> The Daffs look fabulous on you!!!


Thank you Stilly
Hope to master the Piggy120 like yourself sometime soon!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Brazucaa said:


> You look Fan-Tas-Tic, H! Really HOT (pun intended...)
> 
> I missed your wonderful photos - hope you keep posting, OK?
> 
> B


Dearest Brazucaa

Work has been overloading me.  Hope to stay in touch more often


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hermosa_vogue said:


> I love these boots!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking HOT, HOT   Please post in here more often


I will try definitely hermosa


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

AEGIS said:


> great look for work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great outfit! i need boots!
> 
> 
> 
> wow...i never really liked the cabas but you look great!


Thank you AEGIS!
I am not a fan of the new Cabas myself.  Time to move on.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> On my way out. Barneys jacket, top/pants Jcrew, scarf Marc Jacobs for Target/NM, Chanel bag, navy Biancas.


wanna, you look amazing


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> You look stunning Helen. How was it in the Daf's?


meg, I wasn't sure about them, but the Daffs are surprisingly comfy and stable.
I loved being over 6 feet tall hehe!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

dbeth said:


> You look gorgeous Helen!! And wow, the Daffs look amazing on you!! Love your bag too.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow--classy!! Love your bianca!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color!!!


Hey dbeth, thank you so much girl!!!

How are your feet?  Mine still struggling, but getting better.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Lavenderduckiez said:


> LOve the outfit!!!


Thank you Lavender!!!

Also, sorry ladies!  I forgot how to multi-quote.  Have been away too long drrrhhhhh!!!!


----------



## wannaprada

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> wanna, you look amazing



Thanks Helen!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Necklace - Alexis Bittar
Shirt and Belt - H&M
Leather pants - Rag & Bone
Shoes - CL Lady Peep 150 in Mandarin Python FairyTale


----------



## JessieG

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Finally got to wear my black kid Daffodils, YAY!
> Wearing Max Mara dress and YSL Cabas ChYc.



I agree w everyone...super sexy and all class! Just gorgeous!!


----------



## JessieG

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Christian Louboutin "Rider" ( I think that's what they are called) boots. They are just like the Cate boots w/o the chain.



Cute outfit...so well put together!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Off to work in my bleu saphir Piggies


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Necklace - Alexis Bittar
> Shirt and Belt - H&M
> Leather pants - Rag & Bone
> Shoes - CL Lady Peep 150 in Mandarin Python FairyTale



Very pretty


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Necklace - Alexis Bittar
> Shirt and Belt - H&M
> Leather pants - Rag & Bone
> Shoes - CL Lady Peep 150 in Mandarin Python FairyTale
> 
> View attachment 2022054



Well you look amazing as always, and I really love your belt! The only problem is it is pulling focus from your stunning heels  you are great at pairing colors in unexpected ways.


----------



## CocoB

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Necklace - Alexis Bittar
> Shirt and Belt - H&M
> Leather pants - Rag & Bone
> Shoes - CL Lady Peep 150 in Mandarin Python FairyTale
> 
> View attachment 2022054



Stunning, as always. I love your pictures.


----------



## CocoB

wannaprada said:


> On my way out. Barneys jacket, top/pants Jcrew, scarf Marc Jacobs for Target/NM, Chanel bag, navy Biancas.



Pretty girl .


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Necklace - Alexis Bittar
> Shirt and Belt - H&M
> Leather pants - Rag & Bone
> Shoes - CL Lady Peep 150 in Mandarin Python FairyTale



Looking good C!




			
				CocoB said:
			
		

> Pretty girl .



Lol, thanks Coco! I thought of you as I passed by the Hermes store on Madison yesterday.


----------



## CocoB

wannaprada said:


> Looking good C!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, thanks Coco! I thought of you as I passed by the Hermes store on Madison yesterday.



Aw, I'll be there this weekend. I'm so sorry I missed you!


----------



## wannaprada

CocoB said:
			
		

> Aw, I'll be there this weekend. I'm so sorry I missed you!



Likewise! We're thinking of bringing the kids during spring break. Once we decide, I'll let you know!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Thanks everyone  




CocoB said:


> Stunning, as always. I love your pictures.





wannaprada said:


> Looking good C!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, thanks Coco! I thought of you as I passed by the Hermes store on Madison yesterday.





Christchrist said:


> Very pretty





LamborghiniGirl said:


> Well you look amazing as always, and I really love your belt! The only problem is it is pulling focus from your stunning heels  you are great at pairing colors in unexpected ways.



lol I tone myself down when dressing IRL... so when I take pix for tPF, I tend to go all out! haha might be a lil over the top sometimes, but I agree about the belt and shoes AND leather pants all together might be a lil too much for real life


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone
> 
> lol I tone myself down when dressing IRL... so when I take pix for tPF, I tend to go all out! haha might be a lil over the top sometimes, but I agree about the belt and shoes AND leather pants all together might be a lil too much for real life



Oh no. You're good


----------



## Nolia

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Necklace - Alexis Bittar
> Shirt and Belt - H&M
> Leather pants - Rag & Bone
> Shoes - CL Lady Peep 150 in Mandarin Python FairyTale
> 
> View attachment 2022054


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Necklace - Alexis Bittar
> Shirt and Belt - H&M
> Leather pants - Rag & Bone
> Shoes - CL Lady Peep 150 in Mandarin Python FairyTale
> 
> View attachment 2022054



Yum!!! Mandarin python! Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Off to work in my bleu saphir Piggies
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2022222



Cute outfit! I love your necklace!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit! I love your necklace!



Hehe thanks!

I may have cost me $3 :giggles:


----------



## jamidee

Greta_V said:


> OMG you are sooooo pretty!!!



awe thanks hun!


----------



## stilly

hermosa_vogue said:


> Off to work in my bleu saphir Piggies
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2022222



I love the color on those piggies!!!
So pretty!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Christchrist said:


> I like them with your outfit and Hermes



Thanks! My bag is actually not Hermes, but Vince Camuto. It's very Hermes inspired at a fraction of the price!



hermosa_vogue said:


> I love these boots!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking HOT, HOT   Please post in here more often



Thanks hermosa!



AEGIS said:


> great look for work!
> great outfit! i need boots!



Thank you! These are very comfy. 



megt10 said:


> Love the whole outfit.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, I love these boots they are really comfortable for all day running around.



Thank you meg!



hermosa_vogue said:


> Off to work in my bleu saphir Piggies
> 
> 
> View attachment 2022222



I love the color of your piggies!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my outfit for today featuring CL Simple pumps in black.


----------



## bougainvillier

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Here is my outfit for today featuring CL Simple pumps in black.



So cute


----------



## Brazucaa

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit for today featuring CL Simple pumps in black.



Very pretty, the patent shoes give a nice twist to that outfit.

B


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit for today featuring CL Simple pumps in black.


Cute


----------



## attyxthomas

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Here is my outfit for today featuring CL Simple pumps in black.



Love those tights! Great outfit


----------



## DebbiNC

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit for today featuring CL Simple pumps in black.



You look so good! Love everything!


----------



## PursePrincess24

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit for today featuring CL Simple pumps in black.



love the whole ensemble!


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Necklace - Alexis Bittar
> Shirt and Belt - H&M
> Leather pants - Rag & Bone
> Shoes - CL Lady Peep 150 in Mandarin Python FairyTale
> 
> View attachment 2022054



You always look incredible. Love everything.


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Off to work in my bleu saphir Piggies
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2022222



These shoes look awesome with your outfit. I applaud anyone who can work in Piggies :worthy:


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I tone myself down when dressing IRL... so when I take pix for tPF, I tend to go all out! haha might be a lil over the top sometimes, but I agree about the belt and shoes AND leather pants all together might be a lil too much for real life



I don't think so I think you own that outfit.


----------



## megt10

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit for today featuring CL Simple pumps in black.



Simply adorable!


----------



## megt10

I wore my Mervillion boots today for a dental cleaning and then meeting friends for lunch. The tunic is Sonia by Sonia Rykiel, leggings are Go Jeans bag is Chanel.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

stilly said:


> I love the color on those piggies!!!
> So pretty!!!



I absolutely adore this colour too Stilly!  Contemplating getting some Yolandas in this colour 



megt10 said:


> These shoes look awesome with your outfit. I applaud anyone who can work in Piggies :worthy:



Oddly enough Meg, Piggies are more comfy for me than Ron Rons (yes I know I'm in a tiny minority!)


----------



## hermosa_vogue

megt10 said:


> I wore my Mervillion boots today for a dental cleaning and then meeting friends for lunch. The tunic is Sonia by Sonia Rykiel, leggings are Go Jeans bag is Chanel.



Loooove these boots.  They look super comfy as well


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> I wore my Mervillion boots today for a dental cleaning and then meeting friends for lunch. The tunic is Sonia by Sonia Rykiel, leggings are Go Jeans bag is Chanel.



Looking good meg


----------



## Christchrist

Wore my pony Maggie today with leather jacket and sweater . Louis Vuitton glasses


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Wore my pony Maggie today with leather jacket and sweater . Louis Vuitton glasses
> 
> 
> View attachment 2025306



Sexy


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Sexy



Thanks


----------



## mizcolon73

megt10 said:


> I wore my Mervillion boots today for a dental cleaning and then meeting friends for lunch. The tunic is Sonia by Sonia Rykiel, leggings are Go Jeans bag is Chanel.



These are some BAD BAD boots Meg!!!


----------



## jhs216

megt10 said:
			
		

> I wore my Mervillion boots today for a dental cleaning and then meeting friends for lunch. The tunic is Sonia by Sonia Rykiel, leggings are Go Jeans bag is Chanel.



Drooling over those boots. 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Wore my pony Maggie today with leather jacket and sweater . Louis Vuitton glasses



You look awesome.


----------



## Christchrist

jhs216 said:
			
		

> Drooling over those boots.
> 
> You look awesome.



Thanks . Gotta love these shoes


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Loooove these boots.  They look super comfy as well


Thank you Hermosa, they are comfortable and easy to walk in. I have a lot of boots but wear these the most.


Christchrist said:


> Looking good meg


Thanks CC.



Christchrist said:


> Wore my pony Maggie today with leather jacket and sweater . Louis Vuitton glasses
> 
> 
> View attachment 2025306


Gorgeous girl, you look fab.



mizcolon73 said:


> These are some BAD BAD boots Meg!!!


Thank you.


jhs216 said:


> Drooling over those boots.
> 
> 
> 
> You look awesome.



Thank you so much for your kind comment.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> I wore my Mervillion boots today for a dental cleaning and then meeting friends for lunch. The tunic is Sonia by Sonia Rykiel, leggings are Go Jeans bag is Chanel.


Meg, always so fashionable.  Versatile too.  Wish I had your sense


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Wore my pony Maggie today with leather jacket and sweater . Louis Vuitton glasses
> 
> 
> View attachment 2025306


CC, You looking hard core HOT!!! Whew!!!


----------



## DariaD

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit for today featuring CL Simple pumps in black.



You look amazing!!!
Do you mind to share what is the brand of the sweater? It is extremely cute!


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Meg, always so fashionable.  Versatile too.  Wish I had your sense



Aww, that is so kind of you to say Helen. You always look great.


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> CC, You looking hard core HOT!!! Whew!!!



You're so funny


----------



## Christchrist

McQueen scarf from my best friend and express dress. Blue saphir piggy 100. These are my favs. Love them!   LV Brea bag 




And my Toby sneaking in the pic


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> McQueen scarf from my best friend and express dress. Blue saphir piggy 100. These are my favs. Love them!   LV Brea bag
> 
> And my Toby sneaking in the pic



I love that scarf!!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I love that scarf!!



Thanks. It was a birthday present from my friend. Today i am 34


----------



## Kalos

Christchrist said:


> Thanks. It was a birthday present from my friend. Today i am 34



Happy birthday!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> McQueen scarf from my best friend and express dress. Blue saphir piggy 100. These are my favs. Love them!   LV Brea bag
> 
> View attachment 2026210
> 
> 
> And my Toby sneaking in the pic


CC, So darn stylish.  Looking good


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thanks. It was a birthday present from my friend. Today i am 34



Well Happy Birthday CC!!


----------



## Christchrist

Kalos said:
			
		

> Happy birthday!






			
				HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> CC, So darn stylish.  Looking good






			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Well Happy Birthday CC!!



Thanks ladies


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thanks. It was a birthday present from my friend. Today i am 34



Happy bday miss. My bday was 11th...I turned 33...


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Thanks. It was a birthday present from my friend. Today i am 34



party:


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Happy bday miss. My bday was 11th...I turned 33...



Happy bday!!!! I'm older and it sucks


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> party:



Hahaha


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> Thanks. It was a birthday present from my friend. Today i am 34



Well, happy birthday to you!  Mine was yesterday...and I'll not tell. Suffice it to say, it was my 39th!artyhat:


----------



## Christchrist

DebbiNC said:
			
		

> Well, happy birthday to you!  Mine was yesterday...and I'll not tell. Suffice it to say, it was my 39th!artyhat:



Well happy bday. 39 is a good year!  Rock this year


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:
			
		

> McQueen scarf from my best friend and express dress. Blue saphir piggy 100. These are my favs. Love them!   LV Brea bag
> 
> And my Toby sneaking in the pic



You look fabulous as always CC, and happy birthday!! Hope you bought yourself some fabulous shoes for a present  

I'm so in love/über jealous over those sapphir piggies!! They are absolutely amazing on you!   I want sooo bad, damn customs to Canada.


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:
			
		

> You look fabulous as always CC, and happy birthday!! Hope you bought yourself some fabulous shoes for a present
> 
> I'm so in love/über jealous over those sapphir piggies!! They are absolutely amazing on you!   I want sooo bad, damn customs to Canada.



Thanks girl. I did get myself a little something. You can't get them?


----------



## nillacobain

Christchrist said:


> Thanks. It was a birthday present from my friend. Today i am 34



Happy Bday! Loving your Pigalles!


----------



## Christchrist

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Happy Bday! Loving your Pigalles!



Thanks you nilla. They are my fav


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thanks girl. I did get myself a little something. You can't get them?



Waiting for your birthday reveal... I'm sure it's fabulous as always!!!

I could order them through the boutique, but the 30% duties on top of the shoes totally kill me.  you take a nice reasonably priced shoe like the piggie (well reasonable for Loubs lol) and then add a couple hundred on it. It's depressing.


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:
			
		

> Waiting for your birthday reveal... I'm sure it's fabulous as always!!!
> 
> I could order them through the boutique, but the 30% duties on top of the shoes totally kill me.  you take a nice reasonably priced shoe like the piggie (well reasonable for Loubs lol) and then add a couple hundred on it. It's depressing.



That's just horrible


----------



## hermosa_vogue

JessieG said:


> Happy bday miss. My bday was 11th...I turned 33...



Happy Birthday Jess!  Hope you celebrated with your men   (and by men I mean husband and son, not multiple partners!)



Christchrist said:


> Thanks. It was a birthday present from my friend. Today i am 34



How nice is your friend!  Happy Birthday C


----------



## mularice

Happy Birthday CC and Jess!!

CC love your outfit! I think those scarves make accessorising so easy


----------



## mizcolon73

Christchrist said:


> Thanks. It was a birthday present from my friend. Today i am 34



Happy Happy Birthday CC!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

DariaD said:


> You look amazing!!!
> Do you mind to share what is the brand of the sweater? It is extremely cute!



Thanks Daria! The sweater is from J. Crew... they might still have it on their website, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday CC and Jess!!
> 
> CC love your outfit! I think those scarves make accessorising so easy






			
				mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Happy Happy Birthday CC!!!



Thank you lovelies .


----------



## Christchrist

Date with the hubby . 

He wanted me to wear the dress I wore in Boston   He didn't get to see it out.  Bcbg dress. Rose matador piggy 120


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> Date with the hubby .
> 
> He wanted me to wear the dress I wore in Boston   He didn't get to see it out.  Bcbg dress. Rose matador piggy 120
> 
> View attachment 2026757



 you look HOT!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> I don't think so I think you own that outfit.



hehe... thanks Megs 



megt10 said:


> I wore my Mervillion boots today for a dental cleaning and then meeting friends for lunch. The tunic is Sonia by Sonia Rykiel, leggings are Go Jeans bag is Chanel.



Those boots are super comfy looking! Hope you had fun with your friends lunching out! 



Christchrist said:


> McQueen scarf from my best friend and express dress. Blue saphir piggy 100. These are my favs. Love them!   LV Brea bag
> 
> View attachment 2026210
> 
> 
> And my Toby sneaking in the pic



Love that LV - very classy!



Christchrist said:


> Oh no. You're good



Thanks again 



Nolia said:


>



Thank you Nolia!!! You're always so sweet! 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Yum!!! Mandarin python! Gorgeous outfit!



Thanks Lavender! Yeah, I've never worn Mandarin LPs out, so I felt like I had to incorporate them into some pix


----------



## attyxthomas

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Date with the hubby .
> 
> He wanted me to wear the dress I wore in Boston   He didn't get to see it out.  Bcbg dress. Rose matador piggy 120



Happy birthday to the woman who I wish I could sleep in her shoe closet!!!


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:
			
		

> you look HOT!


Thanks girl 



			
				CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> hehe... thanks Megs
> 
> Those boots are super comfy looking! Hope you had fun with your friends lunching out!
> 
> Love that LV - very classy!
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Thank you Nolia!!! You're always so sweet!
> 
> Thanks Lavender! Yeah, I've never worn Mandarin LPs out, so I felt like I had to incorporate them into some pix


I like classy 



			
				attyxthomas said:
			
		

> Happy birthday to the woman who I wish I could sleep in her shoe closet!!!



Lol.  Hahahaha it's not big enough to sleep


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Date with the hubby .
> 
> He wanted me to wear the dress I wore in Boston   He didn't get to see it out.  Bcbg dress. Rose matador piggy 120
> 
> View attachment 2026757


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

>



Haha thanks. That old cartoon came to mind haha


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Date with the hubby .
> 
> He wanted me to wear the dress I wore in Boston   He didn't get to see it out.  Bcbg dress. Rose matador piggy 120



U look sexy!! 


(I need some more bright colors)


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> U look sexy!!
> 
> (I need some more bright colors)



Get them! You won't regret it.  I promise


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Date with the hubby .
> 
> He wanted me to wear the dress I wore in Boston   He didn't get to see it out.  Bcbg dress. Rose matador piggy 120
> 
> View attachment 2026757



Wow, you look very hot!!


----------



## JessieG

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Jess!  Hope you celebrated with your men   (and by men I mean husband and son, not multiple partners!)
> 
> How nice is your friend!  Happy Birthday C



Thanks hermosa...funny. I knew what you meant but I suppose would have left other wondering! Nice way to build up a loubi collection without spending all my money...have multiple men to buy me shoes!


----------



## JessieG

mularice said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday CC and Jess!!
> 
> CC love your outfit! I think those scarves make accessorising so easy



Thanks...


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Date with the hubby .
> 
> He wanted me to wear the dress I wore in Boston   He didn't get to see it out.  Bcbg dress. Rose matador piggy 120



Looks equally hot. I love the rose matador...I had to get them in the 100...kills me to see the 120...piggies are so much hotter in the 120!! Looking great..super sexy!


----------



## HotRedBag

These are all great styles!!!


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:
			
		

> Wow, you look very hot!!


Thanks martinaa



			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> Looks equally hot. I love the rose matador...I had to get them in the 100...kills me to see the 120...piggies are so much hotter in the 120!! Looking great..super sexy!



They are but not as comfy for sure. I have to wear them more


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Date with the hubby .
> 
> He wanted me to wear the dress I wore in Boston   He didn't get to see it out.  Bcbg dress. Rose matador piggy 120
> 
> View attachment 2026757


You look absolutely stunning CC


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> You look absolutely stunning CC



Thank you HOT.  Not as stunning as you baby


----------



## zzarazza

wannaprada said:


> On my way out. Barneys jacket, top/pants Jcrew, scarf Marc Jacobs for Target/NM, Chanel bag, navy Biancas.


Oh, I love your flower brooch.


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> Date with the hubby .
> 
> He wanted me to wear the dress I wore in Boston   He didn't get to see it out.  Bcbg dress. Rose matador piggy 120
> 
> View attachment 2026757



Girl you look hot, I hope DH and you enjoyed night out.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Date with the hubby .
> 
> He wanted me to wear the dress I wore in Boston   He didn't get to see it out.  Bcbg dress. Rose matador piggy 120
> 
> View attachment 2026757



Love the dress and those piggies are just gorgy on you!!!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> I wore my Mervillion boots today for a dental cleaning and then meeting friends for lunch. The tunic is Sonia by Sonia Rykiel, leggings are Go Jeans bag is Chanel.



So chic.  So lovely.


----------



## cts900

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit for today featuring CL Simple pumps in black.



I love every little detail of this look. 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Necklace - Alexis Bittar
> Shirt and Belt - H&M
> Leather pants - Rag & Bone
> Shoes - CL Lady Peep 150 in Mandarin Python FairyTale
> 
> View attachment 2022054



Perfection.


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> Date with the hubby .
> 
> He wanted me to wear the dress I wore in Boston   He didn't get to see it out.  Bcbg dress. Rose matador piggy 120
> 
> View attachment 2026757



Just checking out your last three loooks--I always love how fierce your poses are.  A true treat!


----------



## Christchrist

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Girl you look hot, I hope DH and you enjoyed night out.


We did thank you 



			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Love the dress and those piggies are just gorgy on you!!!


Thank you stilly 



			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> Just checking out your last three loooks--I always love how fierce your poses are.  A true treat!



I didn't know I posed lol. The hip pop?


----------



## Christchrist

Went to a birthday party.  My indigo Maggie arrived today and I had to try her out


----------



## LeeLee1098

Christchrist said:


> Went to a birthday party.  My indigo Maggie arrived today and I had to try her out



Beautiful! The shoes and you!
And I love your little photo bomb there!


----------



## Christchrist

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Beautiful! The shoes and you!
> And I love your little photo bomb there!



Toby likes to sneak in the pics


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> Went to a birthday party.  My indigo Maggie arrived today and I had to try her out
> 
> 
> View attachment 2028171



Loving them on you! Congrats  and loving your curious fur baby in the pic too!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Went to a birthday party.  My indigo Maggie arrived today and I had to try her out
> 
> 
> View attachment 2028171


Love the outfit and the shoes.


Christchrist said:


> McQueen scarf from my best friend and express dress. Blue saphir piggy 100. These are my favs. Love them!   LV Brea bag
> 
> View attachment 2026210
> 
> 
> And my Toby sneaking in the pic


Love Toby  Awesome outfit. I love the color of these shoes they are just a standout color. You look great.


Christchrist said:


> Happy bday!!!! I'm older and it sucks


Aww, Happy Belated Birthday CC. You are just more experienced 


DebbiNC said:


> Well, happy birthday to you!  Mine was yesterday...and I'll not tell. Suffice it to say, it was my 39th!artyhat:


Happy B-Day Debbi! Mine is next month. I think it is time for me to start counting backward 


Christchrist said:


> Date with the hubby .
> 
> He wanted me to wear the dress I wore in Boston   He didn't get to see it out.  Bcbg dress. Rose matador piggy 120
> 
> View attachment 2026757



I can see why he wanted you to wear this outfit. You look stunning in it!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

JessieG said:


> Thanks hermosa...funny. I knew what you meant but I suppose would have left other wondering! Nice way to build up a loubi collection without spending all my money...have multiple men to buy me shoes!



Hehe I had to go back and revise it in case other people thought differently


----------



## megt10

Last night I wore my Maggie's to shul. The dress is DVF, bag is Chanel and my new just arrived yesterday from Cannes Balenciaga quilted moto in Cyclone.


----------



## Lenna2

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Maggie's to shul. The dress is DVF, bag is Chanel and my new just arrived yesterday from Cannes Balenciaga quilted moto in Cyclone.



You look so beautiful. I love the DVF dress and Maggies.


----------



## rcy

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Maggie's to shul. The dress is DVF, bag is Chanel and my new just arrived yesterday from Cannes Balenciaga quilted moto in Cyclone.



LOVE LOVE LOVE everything about this!


----------



## DebbiNC

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Maggie's to shul. The dress is DVF, bag is Chanel and my new just arrived yesterday from Cannes Balenciaga quilted moto in Cyclone.



Those Maggies just tie everything together so nicely!


----------



## megt10

Lenna2 said:


> You look so beautiful. I love the DVF dress and Maggies.





rcy said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE everything about this!





DebbiNC said:


> Those Maggies just tie everything together so nicely!



Thank you so much ladies for the kind words. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> Loving them on you! Congrats  and loving your curious fur baby in the pic too!


Lol. Thanks heychar. He's a picture hog 



			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Love the outfit and the shoes.
> 
> Love Toby  Awesome outfit. I love the color of these shoes they are just a standout color. You look great.
> 
> Aww, Happy Belated Birthday CC. You are just more experienced
> 
> Happy B-Day Debbi! Mine is next month. I think it is time for me to start counting backward
> 
> I can see why he wanted you to wear this outfit. You look stunning in it!



Thanks meg.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night I wore my Maggie's to shul. The dress is DVF, bag is Chanel and my new just arrived yesterday from Cannes Balenciaga quilted moto in Cyclone.



You look beautiful meg. Love those Maggies with that jacket and dress


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> You look beautiful meg. Love those Maggies with that jacket and dress



Thanks CC, you are so sweet.


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Maggie's to shul. The dress is DVF, bag is Chanel and my new just arrived yesterday from Cannes Balenciaga quilted moto in Cyclone.





Christchrist said:


> Went to a birthday party.  My indigo Maggie arrived today and I had to try her out
> 
> 
> View attachment 2028171



I am loving the Maggies!  



Christchrist said:


> I didn't know I posed lol. *The hip pop*?



Yup.  I love it .


----------



## BagBragger

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night I wore my Maggie's to shul. The dress is DVF, bag is Chanel and my new just arrived yesterday from Cannes Balenciaga quilted moto in Cyclone.



You look great!  And are now the second person with this shoe in a color scheme that I actually like! Rock on Meg!


----------



## mularice

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Maggie's to shul. The dress is DVF, bag is Chanel and my new just arrived yesterday from Cannes Balenciaga quilted moto in Cyclone.



Love everything about this (as usual). Jacket is beautiful. I cannot help but want the Chanel and those Maggies are still my UHG!


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:


> I am loving the Maggies!
> 
> Yup.  I love it .



I love the Maggies too


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Date with the hubby .
> 
> He wanted me to wear the dress I wore in Boston   He didn't get to see it out.  Bcbg dress. Rose matador piggy 120
> 
> View attachment 2026757



I love the heels with the dress


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the heels with the dress



Thanks lav. They are so friggin hot. I love them


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> Went to a birthday party.  My indigo Maggie arrived today and I had to try her out



Twit twoo.


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Twit twoo.



Woot woot


----------



## Nolia

*Big games night party tonight. Trusty Ron Ron's paired with Burburry Beat Check Hobo.*


----------



## fieryfashionist

Headin out to grab a casual drink with a couple of friends (but so tired and not really wanting to)!

J Brand blue/black brocade jeans, black tank, Equipment black tuxedo blazer with leather lapels, cool necklace I scored from a street vendor, black caviar Jumbo and my trusty black patent decolletes.







Better pic of the jeans:


----------



## fieryfashionist

Christchrist said:


> Date with the hubby .
> 
> He wanted me to wear the dress I wore in Boston   He didn't get to see it out.  Bcbg dress. Rose matador piggy 120



Well hot damn, no wonder he did.  Haha.   Love it!!! 



Christchrist said:


> Went to a birthday party.  My indigo Maggie arrived today and I had to try her out



Oooooh, they look great with your outfit!! 



megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Maggie's to shul. The dress is DVF, bag is Chanel and my new just arrived yesterday from Cannes Balenciaga quilted moto in Cyclone.



Ahh, SO pretty!!   I love that dress on you and you have the most fantastic collection of Bal jackets!!   Oooooh and loving the flap as well!  



Nolia said:


> Big games night party tonight. Trusty Ron Ron's paired with Burburry Beat Check Hobo.



You look great!!   I love Ron Rons and the color of your top is so pretty!


----------



## Christchrist

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Headin out to grab a casual drink with a couple of friends (but so tired and not really wanting to)!
> 
> J Brand blue/black brocade jeans, black tank, Equipment black tuxedo blazer with leather lapels, cool necklace I scored from a street vendor, black caviar Jumbo and my trusty black patent decolletes.
> 
> Better pic of the jeans:



You may be tired but you look fab.


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Maggie's to shul. The dress is DVF, bag is Chanel and my new just arrived yesterday from Cannes Balenciaga quilted moto in Cyclone.



Great outfit megt! I love DVF on you!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> I am loving the Maggies!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  I love it .





BagBragger said:


> You look great!  And are now the second person with this shoe in a color scheme that I actually like! Rock on Meg!





mularice said:


> Love everything about this (as usual). Jacket is beautiful. I cannot help but want the Chanel and those Maggies are still my UHG!





fieryfashionist said:


> Well hot damn, no wonder he did.  Haha.   Love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, they look great with your outfit!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, SO pretty!!   I love that dress on you and you have the most fantastic collection of Bal jackets!!   Oooooh and loving the flap as well!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great!!   I love Ron Rons and the color of your top is so pretty!





martinaa said:


> Great outfit megt! I love DVF on you!


Ladies thank you all so much for you nice comments. I really appreciate it!


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *Big games night party tonight. Trusty Ron Ron's paired with Burburry Beat Check Hobo.*


I love you top. You look so pretty.


fieryfashionist said:


> Headin out to grab a casual drink with a couple of friends (but so tired and not really wanting to)!
> 
> J Brand blue/black brocade jeans, black tank, Equipment black tuxedo blazer with leather lapels, cool necklace I scored from a street vendor, black caviar Jumbo and my trusty black patent decolletes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic of the jeans:


Fiery you look amazing! I love the jeans on you and that blazer is awesome with it.


----------



## AEGIS

Nolia said:


> *Big games night party tonight. Trusty Ron Ron's paired with Burburry Beat Check Hobo.*




nice color top!




fieryfashionist said:


> Headin out to grab a casual drink with a couple of friends (but so tired and not really wanting to)!
> 
> J Brand blue/black brocade jeans, black tank, Equipment black tuxedo blazer with leather lapels, cool necklace I scored from a street vendor, black caviar Jumbo and my trusty black patent decolletes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic of the jeans:



cool jeans


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Maggie's to shul. The dress is DVF, bag is Chanel and my new just arrived yesterday from Cannes Balenciaga quilted moto in Cyclone.



I really should stop playing those tricks on the Rabi and the Cantor, Meg... The poor guys need to concentrate!...

Now seriously... You look fantastic, as usual. Keep it up.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

fieryfashionist said:


> Headin out to grab a casual drink with a couple of friends (but so tired and not really wanting to)!
> 
> J Brand blue/black brocade jeans, black tank, Equipment black tuxedo blazer with leather lapels, cool necklace I scored from a street vendor, black caviar Jumbo and my trusty black patent decolletes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic of the jeans:



You look great M - tiredness or no tiredness... Just lik eyour motto, actually "_A girl should be two things: classy and fabulous_". Keep like that OK?

B


----------



## Nolia

fieryfashionist said:


> You look great!!   I love Ron Rons and the color of your top is so pretty!





megt10 said:


> I love you top. You look so pretty.





AEGIS said:


> nice color top!



Thank you!  I'm kind of in love with burgundy~


----------



## fieryfashionist

Christchrist said:


> You may be tired but you look fab.



Aww, thanks, girl!  



megt10 said:


> I love you top. You look so pretty.
> 
> Fiery you look amazing! I love the jeans on you and that blazer is awesome with it.



Aww, thank you!!   It ended up being a late night, phew... feel too old to stay out til 3, haha. 



AEGIS said:


> nice color top!
> 
> cool jeans



Thanks!! 



Brazucaa said:


> You look great M - tiredness or no tiredness... Just lik eyour motto, actually "A girl should be two things: classy and fabulous". Keep like that OK?
> 
> B



Hey B!!  Haha, thank you!!   Ended up having fun and stayed out waaaay later than I wanted to (3, phew)... hell, you only live once, so why not?  I'm trying... '13 WILL be a better year for me!


----------



## cts900

fieryfashionist said:


> Headin out to grab a casual drink with a couple of friends (but so tired and not really wanting to)!
> 
> J Brand blue/black brocade jeans, black tank, Equipment black tuxedo blazer with leather lapels, cool necklace I scored from a street vendor, black caviar Jumbo and my trusty black patent decolletes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic of the jeans:



Soooooo good to see you.  You look ridiculously lovely as always--definitely classy AND fabulous.  Hope your new year has already been filled with love and happiness .


----------



## cts900

Nolia said:


> *Big games night party tonight. Trusty Ron Ron's paired with Burburry Beat Check Hobo.*



Really nice combinations of color .


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Nolia said:


> *Big games night party tonight. Trusty Ron Ron's paired with Burburry Beat Check Hobo.*



your blouse is


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

fieryfashionist said:


> Headin out to grab a casual drink with a couple of friends (but so tired and not really wanting to)!
> 
> J Brand blue/black brocade jeans, black tank, Equipment black tuxedo blazer with leather lapels, cool necklace I scored from a street vendor, black caviar Jumbo and my trusty black patent decolletes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic of the jeans:



I love everything about your outfits, the shoes, the brocade pants, your bag, even your strassed phone case


----------



## megt10

Brazucaa said:


> I really should stop playing those tricks on the Rabi and the Cantor, Meg... The poor guys need to concentrate!...
> 
> Now seriously... You look fantastic, as usual. Keep it up.
> 
> B



Seriously, you are one of the nicest women. Thank you


----------



## Brazucaa

fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, thanks, girl!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you!!   It ended up being a late night, phew... feel too old to stay out til 3, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey B!!  Haha, thank you!!   Ended up having fun and stayed out waaaay later than I wanted to (3, phew)... hell, you only live once, so why not?  I'm trying... '13 WILL be a better year for me!



I am sure it will be, M! And I will keep my fingers crossed for you. Hell, I will keep my TOES crossed for you - when I am NOT wearing heels, that is!... 

B


----------



## dbeth

Christchrist said:


> Date with the hubby .
> 
> He wanted me to wear the dress I wore in Boston   He didn't get to see it out.  Bcbg dress. Rose matador piggy 120
> 
> View attachment 2026757



  Total hotness CC!! You look amazing!



megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Maggie's to shul. The dress is DVF, bag is Chanel and my new just arrived yesterday from Cannes Balenciaga quilted moto in Cyclone.



I always regretted not getting that print Meg! It's beautiful---you look stunning as usual!



fieryfashionist said:


> Headin out to grab a casual drink with a couple of friends (but so tired and not really wanting to)!
> 
> J Brand blue/black brocade jeans, black tank, Equipment black tuxedo blazer with leather lapels, cool necklace I scored from a street vendor, black caviar Jumbo and my trusty black patent decolletes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic of the jeans:



Always love your look! I especially love those brocade jeans!!



Nolia said:


> *Big games night party tonight. Trusty Ron Ron's paired with Burburry Beat Check Hobo.*



Love it Nolia! You look great!


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Total hotness CC!! You look amazing!
> 
> I always regretted not getting that print Meg! It's beautiful---you look stunning as usual!
> 
> Always love your look! I especially love those brocade jeans!!
> 
> Love it Nolia! You look great!



Thank you dbeth


----------



## caitle

Hi ladies, 

This is not the most glamorous outfit, but I thought I would share what I wore to work today. 

Cue top, Miu Miu skirt, McQ belt with nude simples.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

caitle said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is not the most glamorous outfit, but I thought I would share what I wore to work today.
> 
> Cue top, Miu Miu skirt, McQ belt with nude simples.



Love it!


----------



## Christchrist

caitle said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is not the most glamorous outfit, but I thought I would share what I wore to work today.
> 
> Cue top, Miu Miu skirt, McQ belt with nude simples.



That's very cute.


----------



## Nolia

CRISPEDROSA said:


> your blouse is





dbeth said:


> Total hotness CC!! You look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> I always regretted not getting that print Meg! It's beautiful---you look stunning as usual!
> 
> 
> 
> Always love your look! I especially love those brocade jeans!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it Nolia! You look great!



Thank you so much!



caitle said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is not the most glamorous outfit, but I thought I would share what I wore to work today.
> 
> Cue top, Miu Miu skirt, McQ belt with nude simples.
> 
> View attachment 2031216



So cute! Those nudes look great!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fieryfashionist said:


> Headin out to grab a casual drink with a couple of friends (but so tired and not really wanting to)!
> 
> J Brand blue/black brocade jeans, black tank, Equipment black tuxedo blazer with leather lapels, cool necklace I scored from a street vendor, black caviar Jumbo and my trusty black patent decolletes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic of the jeans:



I always love an all black tailored outfit 



megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Maggie's to shul. The dress is DVF, bag is Chanel and my new just arrived yesterday from Cannes Balenciaga quilted moto in Cyclone.



Very pretty dress - goes well with the Maggies!


----------



## megt10

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I always love an all black tailored outfit
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty dress - goes well with the Maggies!



Thanks CEC.


----------



## megt10

caitle said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is not the most glamorous outfit, but I thought I would share what I wore to work today.
> 
> Cue top, Miu Miu skirt, McQ belt with nude simples.
> 
> View attachment 2031216



You look adorable and I love the belt.


----------



## kham

Going out for my Birthday dinner with DH
Top: Calvin Klein
Cape Jacket: BCBG
Jeans: Joes Jeans
CL: Black Suede Daffs


----------



## caitle

Thank you *hermosa_vogue, Christchrist, Nolia* and *megt10* :kiss:


----------



## Christchrist

kham said:


> Going out for my Birthday dinner with DH
> Top: Calvin Klein
> Cape Jacket: BCBG
> Jeans: Joes Jeans
> CL: Black Suede Daffs



You look hot girl


----------



## beagly911

Everyone look terrific...fiery I love the CL's with those jeans!  Meg you are so beautiful!  CC I am so envious of your Maggies in that colorway!  Kham you look fierce, Happy Birthday!  I'm sorry I didn't get everyone but I was 5+ pages behind!!


----------



## megt10

kham said:


> Going out for my Birthday dinner with DH
> Top: Calvin Klein
> Cape Jacket: BCBG
> Jeans: Joes Jeans
> CL: Black Suede Daffs


You look amazing Kham. I love the cape and of course the shoes. Happy Birthday!


beagly911 said:


> Everyone look terrific...fiery I love the CL's with those jeans!  Meg you are so beautiful!  CC I am so envious of your Maggies in that colorway!  Kham you look fierce, Happy Birthday!  I'm sorry I didn't get everyone but I was 5+ pages behind!!



Thank you so much Beagly, you made my day.


----------



## wannaprada

kham said:
			
		

> Going out for my Birthday dinner with DH
> Top: Calvin Klein
> Cape Jacket: BCBG
> Jeans: Joes Jeans
> CL: Black Suede Daffs



You look hot Kham! And I love the black suede Dafs!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kham said:


> Going out for my Birthday dinner with DH
> Top: Calvin Klein
> Cape Jacket: BCBG
> Jeans: Joes Jeans
> CL: Black Suede Daffs



cute cape!!!


----------



## kham

megt10 said:


> You look amazing Kham. I love the cape and of course the shoes. Happy Birthday!





wannaprada said:


> You look hot Kham! And I love the black suede Dafs!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> cute cape!!!



Thank you ladies! *Wanna*, I'm so glad I bought  the daffs, I just love them.


----------



## kham

Christchrist said:


> You look hot girl



Thanks CC!!


----------



## samanthatyy

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Finally got to wear my black kid Daffodils, YAY!
> Wearing Max Mara dress and YSL Cabas ChYc.


SUPER GORGEOUS~! I love your style Helen! 
And may I know how tall are these pumps??? *jaw drops*


----------



## heiress-ox

kham said:


> Going out for my Birthday dinner with DH
> Top: Calvin Klein
> Cape Jacket: BCBG
> Jeans: Joes Jeans
> CL: Black Suede Daffs



You look amazing! Happy belated birthday


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> Going out for my Birthday dinner with DH
> Top: Calvin Klein
> Cape Jacket: BCBG
> Jeans: Joes Jeans
> CL: Black Suede Daffs



Hot outfit!!! I'm digging the jeans!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

kham said:


> Going out for my Birthday dinner with DH
> Top: Calvin Klein
> Cape Jacket: BCBG
> Jeans: Joes Jeans
> CL: Black Suede Daffs



Love the look and those Daffs just make it all work!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

kham said:


> Going out for my Birthday dinner with DH
> Top: Calvin Klein
> Cape Jacket: BCBG
> Jeans: Joes Jeans
> CL: Black Suede Daffs



very very pretty!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

kham said:
			
		

> Going out for my Birthday dinner with DH
> Top: Calvin Klein
> Cape Jacket: BCBG
> Jeans: Joes Jeans
> CL: Black Suede Daffs



Looking great on your birthday!!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

kham said:


> Going out for my Birthday dinner with DH
> Top: Calvin Klein
> Cape Jacket: BCBG
> Jeans: Joes Jeans
> CL: Black Suede Daffs



Love it so pretty


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

samanthatyy said:


> SUPER GORGEOUS~! I love your style Helen!
> And may I know how tall are these pumps??? *jaw drops*


Thank you samantha!
Daffodiles are 160mm.


----------



## samanthatyy

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Thank you samantha!
> Daffodiles are 160mm.



Thanks Helen! Pls post more mod pics of your CL, love your style!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

samanthatyy said:


> Thanks Helen! Pls post more mod pics of your CL, love your style!


Thank you so much!  Too kind

Daffs are surprisingly comfy and stable for its heel height if you are interested.
Make sure they are snug because you need the shoes to really hold your feet in for stability.


----------



## samanthatyy

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!  Too kind
> 
> Daffs are surprisingly comfy and stable for its heel height if you are interested.
> Make sure they are snug because you need the shoes to really hold your feet in for stability.



Oh dear, I doubt I would be wearing 160mm, they are sky high!! Plus too much walking required in Singapore, the most I can tolerate with should be 120mm. 

So I'll just lurk around and drool on the gorgeous mod pics of you and other ladies here!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

samanthatyy said:


> Oh dear, I doubt I would be wearing 160mm, they are sky high!! Plus too much walking required in Singapore, the most I can tolerate with should be 120mm.
> 
> So I'll just lurk around and drool on the gorgeous mod pics of you and other ladies here!


I live in Tokyo and I run around all day long going from one meeting to another.  I hear you.  The most I can do is a 100 to 120, maybe 140s with my Biancas.  The Daff is only for going out to lunch or an evening with minimum alcohol for me hehe!


----------



## kham

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hot outfit!!! I'm digging the jeans!!!





DebbiNC said:


> Love the look and those Daffs just make it all work!





LamborghiniGirl said:


> very very pretty!!





crystalhowlett said:


> Looking great on your birthday!!





blueeyeskelli said:


> Love it so pretty





beagly911 said:


> Everyone look terrific...fiery I love the CL's with those jeans!  Meg you are so beautiful!  CC I am so envious of your Maggies in that colorway!  Kham you look fierce, Happy Birthday!  I'm sorry I didn't get everyone but I was 5+ pages behind!!



Thanks to you all!!


----------



## Luv n bags

French Connection Dress
Just Picks Cobra


----------



## vivalalauren

tigertrixie said:


> French Connection Dress
> Just Picks Cobra



FABULOUS!! Love the color of your dress with the cobra!


----------



## Nolia

tigertrixie said:


> French Connection Dress
> Just Picks Cobra



Stunning!!


----------



## CallMeSteph

tigertrixie said:
			
		

> French Connection Dress
> Just Picks Cobra



Gorgeous! You look amazing!


----------



## Christchrist

tigertrixie said:


> French Connection Dress
> Just Picks Cobra



Whoa ! Hottie


----------



## hermosa_vogue

tigertrixie said:


> French Connection Dress
> Just Picks Cobra



Wow love that dress! You look fab


----------



## stilly

tigertrixie said:


> French Connection Dress
> Just Picks Cobra



Wow you look amazing!!!
That dress is just fabulous on you!!!


----------



## CocoB

wannaprada said:


> Likewise! We're thinking of bringing the kids during spring break. Once we decide, I'll let you know!



Please! Time for another NY meet!


----------



## megt10

tigertrixie said:


> French Connection Dress
> Just Picks Cobra



You look stunning. Love the shoes and the dress is hot on you.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

tigertrixie said:


> French Connection Dress
> Just Picks Cobra



You look amazing!


----------



## kham

tigertrixie said:


> french connection dress
> just picks cobra



gorgeous!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Thank you for the lovely compliments everyone! I can't multi-quote on my ipad to thank everyone individually.


----------



## cts900

tigertrixie said:


> French Connection Dress
> Just Picks Cobra



YOU, my dear, are a breath of fresh air. Perfection.


----------



## mularice

I have some outfits to post 

Generally wearing black jazz Decoletté's but there is red suede Miss Clichy and gold Maggie too.


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> I have some outfits to post
> 
> Generally wearing black jazz Decoletté's but there is red suede Miss Clichy and gold Maggie too.



You look great! Love the jazz. I need a pair. Maggies are Tdf


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:


> You look great! Love the jazz. I need a pair. Maggies are Tdf



Thanks CC, I've been trying to mix up my style a bit more. The reason I joined the other forum I spoke about was to get ideas etc. They run something called "Style Wars". It's a friendly outfit competition amongst the members. It's a big deal for the guys but they have a girls one too with like 6 girls! Haha. They tried to get me to join but I don't think my style is relevant there, it's much more street style.


----------



## d00rvm

Dinner last night at the restaurant of our hotel: Shangri La in Paris
Wearing my new Dolce & Gabbana little black dress and my CL Bianca's.


----------



## samina

mularice said:
			
		

> I have some outfits to post
> 
> Generally wearing black jazz Decoletté's but there is red suede Miss Clichy and gold Maggie too.



Love all of them esp the gold maggies


----------



## crystalhowlett

tigertrixie said:
			
		

> French Connection Dress
> Just Picks Cobra



Hot hot hot!' U r wearing that dress, (2 Snaps) And the picks r a perfect pairing!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

mularice said:
			
		

> I have some outfits to post
> 
> Generally wearing black jazz Decoletté's but there is red suede Miss Clichy and gold Maggie too.



U have great style! Love every one.


----------



## crystalhowlett

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Dinner last night at the restaurant of our hotel: Shangri La in Paris
> Wearing my new Dolce & Gabbana little black dress and my CL Bianca's.



Whooooo sexy!!


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> I have some outfits to post
> 
> Generally wearing black jazz Decoletté's but there is red suede Miss Clichy and gold Maggie too.



Wow, you look amazing. Love all your outfits.


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Dinner last night at the restaurant of our hotel: Shangri La in Paris
> Wearing my new Dolce & Gabbana little black dress and my CL Bianca's.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037716



You are stunning! Have fun in Paris. I am so envious


----------



## Christchrist

d00rvm said:


> Dinner last night at the restaurant of our hotel: Shangri La in Paris
> Wearing my new Dolce & Gabbana little black dress and my CL Bianca's.



Very pretty. You were probably the best dressed


----------



## beagly911

mularice said:


> I have some outfits to post
> 
> Generally wearing black jazz Decoletté's but there is red suede Miss Clichy and gold Maggie too.


I love all the looks mularice!!  The red suede Miss Clichy are gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

d00rvm said:


> Dinner last night at the restaurant of our hotel: Shangri La in Paris
> Wearing my new Dolce & Gabbana little black dress and my CL Bianca's.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037716



Stunning d00rvm!!  Enjoy your time in Paris!!


----------



## Brazucaa

d00rvm said:


> Dinner last night at the restaurant of our hotel: Shangri La in Paris
> Wearing my new Dolce & Gabbana little black dress and my CL Bianca's.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037716



Puuuuur-fect! I second Meg and Beagly in saying 'enjoy Paris'!

B


----------



## Brazucaa

mularice said:


> I have some outfits to post
> 
> Generally wearing black jazz Decoletté's but there is red suede Miss Clichy and gold Maggie too.



That white shirt and black dress are TDF girl! 

B


----------



## mularice

samina said:


> Love all of them esp the gold maggies





crystalhowlett said:


> U have great style! Love every one.





megt10 said:


> Wow, you look amazing. Love all your outfits.





beagly911 said:


> I love all the looks mularice!!  The red suede Miss Clichy are gorgeous!





Brazucaa said:


> That white shirt and black dress are TDF girl!
> 
> B



Thank you all very much! I am so pleased with the feedback on my style as I felt very stuck in a rut lately.

One last one - ombré sequin dress, tuxedo jacket, jet necklace and python clutch with black satin VP's


----------



## beagly911

mularice said:


> Thank you all very much! I am so pleased with the feedback on my style as I felt very stuck in a rut lately.
> 
> One last one - ombré sequin dress, tuxedo jacket, jet necklace and python clutch with black satin VP's


Wow, stunning!!!


----------



## abs678

tigertrixie said:


> French Connection Dress
> Just Picks Cobra


WOW great combination! I love mixing unexpected colors


----------



## CloudyDayz198

mularice said:


> Thank you all very much! I am so pleased with the feedback on my style as I felt very stuck in a rut lately.
> 
> One last one - ombré sequin dress, tuxedo jacket, jet necklace and python clutch with black satin VP's



Absolutely flawless! Love every single piece.


----------



## mularice

beagly911 said:


> Wow, stunning!!!





jess10141 said:


> Absolutely flawless! Love every single piece.



Thanks so much  the other forum doesn't really get the style - they are much more laid back in skinny jeans and denim shirts so I can't post there!
Sequin dress was just from F21 probably like £20 lol


----------



## beagly911

mularice said:


> Thanks so much  the other forum doesn't really get the style - they are much more laid back in skinny jeans and denim shirts so I can't post there!
> Sequin dress was just from F21 probably like £20 lol


I love it when I find a great deal like that!!  I just got an inexpensive dress on sale at Nordies and know that with the right shoes and accessories I can make it look like a million bucks!!


----------



## mularice

beagly911 said:


> I love it when I find a great deal like that!!  I just got an inexpensive dress on sale at Nordies and know that with the right shoes and accessories I can make it look like a million bucks!!



I tend to spend the most money on accessories, mainly shoes. Apart from the black dress I think all my clothes were just high street. It was the shoes and bags that were expensive. Fashion changes so quick I can't invest THAT much money in it right now.


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> I tend to spend the most money on accessories, mainly shoes. Apart from the black dress I think all my clothes were just high street. It was the shoes and bags that were expensive. Fashion changes so quick I can't invest THAT much money in it right now.



I agree. Shoes and bags are my think


----------



## Nolia

mularice said:


> Thank you all very much! I am so pleased with the feedback on my style as I felt very stuck in a rut lately.
> 
> One last one - ombré sequin dress, tuxedo jacket, jet necklace and python clutch with black satin VP's



Beautiful!  The jacket adds great structure.  So hard to find a nice blazer like that!


----------



## mularice

Nolia said:


> Beautiful!  The jacket adds great structure.  So hard to find a nice blazer like that!



Thank you Nolia. Jacket is from Zara, I find their blazers/jacket cutting seems to fit me well  and relatively well priced!


----------



## Kayapo97

mularice said:


> Thank you all very much! I am so pleased with the feedback on my style as I felt very stuck in a rut lately.
> 
> One last one - ombré sequin dress, tuxedo jacket, jet necklace and python clutch with black satin VP's



Very nice combo style - love the tuxedo jacket over the sequins. Congrats.


----------



## Kayapo97

mularice said:


> I have some outfits to post
> 
> Generally wearing black jazz Decoletté's but there is red suede Miss Clichy and gold Maggie too.



Great outfits thanks for sharing.

Love the white top and black skirt comboplus the red shoes - looks fab, who are they by?


----------



## Kayapo97

d00rvm said:


> Dinner last night at the restaurant of our hotel: Shangri La in Paris
> Wearing my new Dolce & Gabbana little black dress and my CL Bianca's.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037716



Classsic LBD style, hope you have a nice time.


----------



## mularice

Kayapo97 said:


> Great outfits thanks for sharing.
> 
> Love the white top and black skirt comboplus the red shoes - looks fab, who are they by?



Top is Mango from the summer last year and the skirt is from H&M! Very cheap outfit lol the red Miss Clichy was actually a style tip from my dBF! (Sometimes I do think he could be gay..)


----------



## samina

mularice said:
			
		

> Thank you all very much! I am so pleased with the feedback on my style as I felt very stuck in a rut lately.
> 
> One last one - ombré sequin dress, tuxedo jacket, jet necklace and python clutch with black satin VP's



Mularice- love this outfit too!! Are the vp comfy to wear? I'm thinkn of getting NP in 120.. with sling back but not sure..


----------



## d00rvm

crystalhowlett said:


> Whooooo sexy!!



Thanks


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:


> You are stunning! Have fun in Paris. I am so envious



Thank you Meg!
I'm having a blast


----------



## d00rvm

Christchrist said:


> Very pretty. You were probably the best dressed



Thanks CC! The dress did very well my BF said to me: everyone is staring at you! 
LOL!


----------



## d00rvm

beagly911 said:


> Stunning d00rvm!!  Enjoy your time in Paris!!



Thanks beagly! I'm loving every minute in the city of LOVE


----------



## d00rvm

Brazucaa said:


> Puuuuur-fect! I second Meg and Beagly in saying 'enjoy Paris'!
> 
> B



Thanks B


----------



## d00rvm

Going out for shopping!
Wearing my Celine cobalt blue sweater, Givenchy leather skinny pants and my comfi Spiked CL sneakers!


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> Thank you all very much! I am so pleased with the feedback on my style as I felt very stuck in a rut lately.
> 
> One last one - ombré sequin dress, tuxedo jacket, jet necklace and python clutch with black satin VP's



Another gorgeous look. Love the dress with the jacket.


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Going out for shopping!
> Wearing my Celine cobalt blue sweater, Givenchy leather skinny pants and my comfi Spiked CL sneakers!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039001



Comfy and chic! I love the sweater! The color is gorgeous and looks so good on you. I am glad that you are having a blast.


----------



## mularice

samina said:


> Mularice- love this outfit too!! Are the vp comfy to wear? I'm thinkn of getting NP in 120.. with sling back but not sure..



I have the NP in black patent and tbh they don't fit me anywhere near as well as my VP. I think the lack of structure with the slingback just isn't enough for my wide foot and I feel like my foot is trying to escape all the time! If you have normal or slimmer feet then I think they look very nice.


----------



## samina

mularice said:
			
		

> I have the NP in black patent and tbh they don't fit me anywhere near as well as my VP. I think the lack of structure with the slingback just isn't enough for my wide foot and I feel like my foot is trying to escape all the time! If you have normal or slimmer feet then I think they look very nice.



I have med-wide feet am looking at the multiglitter NP, I tried on once it fit ok with the sling back but think I need another go at trying them on - test the sliding and see if there's any movement. 
What heel height are your vp and np?


----------



## mularice

samina said:


> I have med-wide feet am looking at the multiglitter NP, I tried on once it fit ok with the sling back but think I need another go at trying them on - test the sliding and see if there's any movement.
> What heel height are your vp and np?



Both styles are 120. I love my VP, I have them in black satin, nude patent and pewter nubuck and they are my most comfortable


----------



## samina

mularice said:
			
		

> Both styles are 120. I love my VP, I have them in black satin, nude patent and pewter nubuck and they are my most comfortable



Thanks!! These are 120 as well hope I can go try on again soon x


----------



## beagly911

d00rvm said:


> Going out for shopping!
> Wearing my Celine cobalt blue sweater, Givenchy leather skinny pants and my comfi Spiked CL sneakers!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039001



Beautiful d00rvm!!!  Perfect for shopping!!


----------



## Christchrist

d00rvm said:


> Going out for shopping!
> Wearing my Celine cobalt blue sweater, Givenchy leather skinny pants and my comfi Spiked CL sneakers!


I love this outfit. I must have lol


----------



## abs678

d00rvm said:


> Going out for shopping!
> Wearing my Celine cobalt blue sweater, Givenchy leather skinny pants and my comfi Spiked CL sneakers!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039001


wowsa! Lovin' the leather pants! Do you have a favorite brand?


----------



## CallMeSteph

mularice said:
			
		

> Thank you all very much! I am so pleased with the feedback on my style as I felt very stuck in a rut lately.
> 
> One last one - ombré sequin dress, tuxedo jacket, jet necklace and python clutch with black satin VP's



I love this look! So edgy and beautiful! I love looking at everyone's pictures!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Going out for shopping!
> Wearing my Celine cobalt blue sweater, Givenchy leather skinny pants and my comfi Spiked CL sneakers!



U r Rocking those leathers!! So cute.


----------



## mularice

d00rvm said:


> Going out for shopping!
> Wearing my Celine cobalt blue sweater, Givenchy leather skinny pants and my comfi Spiked CL sneakers!



This is what I want to look like!!
Gorgeous babe!


----------



## mularice

CallMeSteph said:


> I love this look! So edgy and beautiful! I love looking at everyone's pictures!!



Thank you!
I just got flamed on the other forum for the white top and black skirt with red shoes outfit. Apparently the skirt looks too flared at the bottom (I'm guessing guys don't understand a-line so much but it is loose from weight loss) and someone hated the top lol.


----------



## samina

mularice said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> I just got flamed on the other forum for the white top and black skirt with red shoes outfit. Apparently the skirt looks too flared at the bottom (I'm guessing guys don't understand a-line so much but it is loose from weight loss) and someone hated the top lol.



Maybe the guys wanted to see a tight blk skirt instead of a-line? U look lovely don't let them get to u


----------



## AEGIS

d00rvm said:


> Going out for shopping!
> Wearing my Celine cobalt blue sweater, Givenchy leather skinny pants and my comfi Spiked CL sneakers!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039001





You're one of the few people who wear head to toe designer really really well


----------



## mularice

samina said:


> Maybe the guys wanted to see a tight blk skirt instead of a-line? U look lovely don't let them get to u



Possibly but it was probably a damned it I do and damned if I don't thing. I do need it tailored a bit to account for weight loss though. It used to be so tight the zip would barely stay up lol


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:


> Comfy and chic! I love the sweater! The color is gorgeous and looks so good on you. I am glad that you are having a blast.



Thanks Meg! I'm used to safe black clothes during the winter months, but I had to buy this pop up color!
It goes well with black and jeans!


----------



## d00rvm

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful d00rvm!!!  Perfect for shopping!!



Thank you Beagly


----------



## d00rvm

Christchrist said:


> I love this outfit. I must have lol



Thanks CC


----------



## d00rvm

abs678 said:


> wowsa! Lovin' the leather pants! Do you have a favorite brand?



Thanks! The leather pants is so great to wear it cool or/and chique
I own two leather pants from Givenchy, they are the best!


----------



## d00rvm

CallMeSteph said:


> I love this look! So edgy and beautiful! I love looking at everyone's pictures!!



Thank you


----------



## d00rvm

crystalhowlett said:


> U r Rocking those leathers!! So cute.



Thank you! Love it how you can wear leather pants comfi and/or chique!


----------



## d00rvm

mularice said:


> This is what I want to look like!!
> Gorgeous babe!



Thanks mularice


----------



## d00rvm

AEGIS said:


> You're one of the few people who wear head to toe designer really really well



Thank you so much Aegis!
I'll take that as a big compliment


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

d00rvm said:


> Going out for shopping!
> Wearing my Celine cobalt blue sweater, Givenchy leather skinny pants and my comfi Spiked CL sneakers!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039001



the pants fit you like second skin!


----------



## Ms.parker123

Brought out my multi pattern slingback last night!!


----------



## beagly911

Ms.parker123 said:


> Brought out my multi pattern slingback last night!!



Looking great Ms.parker!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Ms.parker123 said:


> Brought out my multi pattern slingback last night!!



Looking good girl. Do I know you? You look very familiar


----------



## deltalady

Met a girlfriend for brunch.   I'm wearing H&M jeans and layering tank, Urban Outfitters blazer, and black patent new simple 120's.


----------



## abs678

deltalady said:


> Met a girlfriend for brunch.   I'm wearing H&M jeans and layering tank, Urban Outfitters blazer, and black patent new simple 120's.


Classic and modern at the same time, beautiful!


----------



## AEGIS

Ms.parker123 said:


> Brought out my multi pattern slingback last night!!





super cute


----------



## Christchrist

deltalady said:


> Met a girlfriend for brunch.   I'm wearing H&M jeans and layering tank, Urban Outfitters blazer, and black patent new simple 120's.



Love the color combo


----------



## mularice

deltalady said:


> Met a girlfriend for brunch.   I'm wearing H&M jeans and layering tank, Urban Outfitters blazer, and black patent new simple 120's.



Love the colour of those jeans! Just bought a top from H&M in the same colour


----------



## Brazucaa

mularice said:


> Thank you all very much! I am so pleased with the feedback on my style as I felt very stuck in a rut lately.
> 
> One last one - ombré sequin dress, tuxedo jacket, jet necklace and python clutch with black satin VP's



Looking HOT, girl! Keep it up

B


----------



## Brazucaa

mularice said:


> Thank you!
> I just got flamed on the other forum for the white top and black skirt with red shoes outfit. Apparently the skirt looks too flared at the bottom (I'm guessing guys don't understand a-line so much but it is loose from weight loss) and someone hated the top lol.



You know, one can find bad taste anywhere... 

B


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> Thank you!
> I just got flamed on the other forum for the white top and black skirt with red shoes outfit. Apparently the skirt looks too flared at the bottom (I'm guessing guys don't understand a-line so much but it is loose from weight loss) and someone hated the top lol.



You look fabulous don't pay any attention. Some people are just plain mean and jealous. You have a great style and I love your outfits.


----------



## megt10

deltalady said:


> Met a girlfriend for brunch.   I'm wearing H&M jeans and layering tank, Urban Outfitters blazer, and black patent new simple 120's.



Love the outfit. The jeans are such a pretty color and the blazer is awesome with it.


----------



## megt10

Wore my Vicky Botta boots a couple of days ago for lunch and shopping. The dress is BCBG, jacket Balenciaga, scarf AMQ, bag is SF.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Wore my Vicky Botta boots a couple of days ago for lunch and shopping. The dress is BCBG, jacket Balenciaga, scarf AMQ, bag is SF.



This is a great color on you


----------



## beagly911

deltalady said:


> Met a girlfriend for brunch.   I'm wearing H&M jeans and layering tank, Urban Outfitters blazer, and black patent new simple 120's.


Great look!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Wore my Vicky Botta boots a couple of days ago for lunch and shopping. The dress is BCBG, jacket Balenciaga, scarf AMQ, bag is SF.


Fabulous meg!


----------



## deltalady

beagly911 said:


> Great look!!





abs678 said:


> Classic and modern at the same time, beautiful!





Christchrist said:


> Love the color combo





mularice said:


> Love the colour of those jeans! Just bought a top from H&M in the same colour





megt10 said:


> Love the outfit. The jeans are such a pretty color and the blazer is awesome with it.



Thanks ladies!


----------



## deltalady

megt10 said:


> Wore my Vicky Botta boots a couple of days ago for lunch and shopping. The dress is BCBG, jacket Balenciaga, scarf AMQ, bag is SF.



Those boots are fabulous!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

tigertrixie said:


> french connection dress
> just picks cobra


hot hot hot!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mularice said:


> I have some outfits to post
> 
> Generally wearing black jazz Decoletté's but there is red suede Miss Clichy and gold Maggie too.


Love them all but especially the red Clichy! Yum!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

d00rvm said:


> Dinner last night at the restaurant of our hotel: Shangri La in Paris
> Wearing my new Dolce & Gabbana little black dress and my CL Bianca's.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037716


So gorgy!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Wore my Vicky Botta boots a couple of days ago for lunch and shopping. The dress is BCBG, jacket Balenciaga, scarf AMQ, bag is SF.


Gosh meg!  You are always so stylish!  Love the look
Wish I knew how to combine clothes like you do!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Went out with some friends on Saturday for a cocktail pary.  My Lady Claude 100 multi-glitter, which isn't my favorite, but comfy coz its half a size too big, and a Paola Frani dress.


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Went out with some friends on Saturday for a cocktail pary.  My Lady Claude 100 multi-glitter, which isn't my favorite, but comfy coz its half a size too big, and a Paola Frani dress.



Ooooooooo my gosh. You're a hottie. I just love you girl.  Love the dress. Glad you wore comfy shoes. They look pretty


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Ooooooooo my gosh. You're a hottie. I just love you girl.  Love the dress. Glad you wore comfy shoes. They look pretty


Thank you CC!  They are comfy, but I don't like glitter.  I thought they were cute initially, but not anymore.  Probably gonna let them go sometime soon.


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Thank you CC!  They are comfy, but I don't like glitter.  I thought they were cute initially, but not anymore.  Probably gonna let them go sometime soon.



Well you looked hot


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:


> Wore my Vicky Botta boots a couple of days ago for lunch and shopping. The dress is BCBG, jacket Balenciaga, scarf AMQ, bag is SF.



Loving the whole outfit Meg!
You look great in those red boots!!!!


----------



## d00rvm

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> So gorgy!!!!



Thanks Helen


----------



## d00rvm

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Went out with some friends on Saturday for a cocktail pary.  My Lady Claude 100 multi-glitter, which isn't my favorite, but comfy coz its half a size too big, and a Paola Frani dress.



Looking HOT!!


----------



## mularice

megt10 said:


> Wore my Vicky Botta boots a couple of days ago for lunch and shopping. The dress is BCBG, jacket Balenciaga, scarf AMQ, bag is SF.



Gorgeous as always Meg 
That colour of the Vicky Botta just pops but subtly.


----------



## mularice

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Love them all but especially the red Clichy! Yum!



Thank you so much HelenOfTroy, you have amazing style.


----------



## JessieG

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Went out with some friends on Saturday for a cocktail pary.  My Lady Claude 100 multi-glitter, which isn't my favorite, but comfy coz its half a size too big, and a Paola Frani dress.



You look fantastic as usual and the glitters look gorgeous...! Maybe you need to fall in love again..!


----------



## samina

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Went out with some friends on Saturday for a cocktail pary.  My Lady Claude 100 multi-glitter, which isn't my favorite, but comfy coz its half a size too big, and a Paola Frani dress.



Helen loving the glitter!!


----------



## mularice

Smart casual - grey jersey blazer, white blouse, McQueen navy/gold scarf and navy skirt. Nude patent very prive


----------



## GoGlam

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Went out with some friends on Saturday for a cocktail pary.  My Lady Claude 100 multi-glitter, which isn't my favorite, but comfy coz its half a size too big, and a Paola Frani dress.



Wow you look great! Your body is amazing!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Went out with some friends on Saturday for a cocktail pary.  My Lady Claude 100 multi-glitter, which isn't my favorite, but comfy coz its half a size too big, and a Paola Frani dress.



I know this is off topic but your hair always looks impeccable! Do you curl it every day?

Looking hot btw. I personally love the glitter


----------



## beagly911

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Went out with some friends on Saturday for a cocktail pary.  My Lady Claude 100 multi-glitter, which isn't my favorite, but comfy coz its half a size too big, and a Paola Frani dress.


You look incredible!!


----------



## beagly911

mularice said:


> Smart casual - grey jersey blazer, white blouse, McQueen navy/gold scarf and navy skirt. Nude patent very prive



Fantastic look mularice!!


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> Smart casual - grey jersey blazer, white blouse, McQueen navy/gold scarf and navy skirt. Nude patent very prive



Love the McQueen scarf nude vp combo


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> This is a great color on you





beagly911 said:


> Fabulous meg!





deltalady said:


> Those boots are fabulous!!!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gosh meg!  You are always so stylish!  Love the look
> Wish I knew how to combine clothes like you do!





d00rvm said:


> Loving the whole outfit Meg!
> You look great in those red boots!!!!





mularice said:


> Gorgeous as always Meg
> That colour of the Vicky Botta just pops but subtly.



Thank you so much ladies. I really appreciate your kind comments.


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> Smart casual - grey jersey blazer, white blouse, McQueen navy/gold scarf and navy skirt. Nude patent very prive



Love it all you look fantastic.


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Went out with some friends on Saturday for a cocktail pary.  My Lady Claude 100 multi-glitter, which isn't my favorite, but comfy coz its half a size too big, and a Paola Frani dress.



Ok, seriously those shoes look fantastic on you. You need to keep them. Talk about style you not only look hot as everyone has said you look beautiful. There is no room for improvement.


----------



## Spaceflocke

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Went out with some friends on Saturday for a cocktail pary.  My Lady Claude 100 multi-glitter, which isn't my favorite, but comfy coz its half a size too big, and a Paola Frani dress.



Fantastic Outfit you look very pretty


----------



## MegsVC

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Went out with some friends on Saturday for a cocktail pary.  My Lady Claude 100 multi-glitter, which isn't my favorite, but comfy coz its half a size too big, and a Paola Frani dress.



I know I've said this before and I'm probably starting to sound like a creep but wow!! Your legs!
I am so envious, I would die for loooong slender legs like yours! (Plus your hair is amazing) You look just all around perfect!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mularice said:


> Smart casual - grey jersey blazer, white blouse, McQueen navy/gold scarf and navy skirt. Nude patent very prive



Loving all your outfit posts M


----------



## mularice

hermosa_vogue said:


> Loving all your outfit posts M



Aww thank you! I find it quite fun playing dress up!


----------



## fumi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Went out with some friends on Saturday for a cocktail pary.  My Lady Claude 100 multi-glitter, which isn't my favorite, but comfy coz its half a size too big, and a Paola Frani dress.



You look stunning!


----------



## samina

mularice said:
			
		

> Smart casual - grey jersey blazer, white blouse, McQueen navy/gold scarf and navy skirt. Nude patent very prive



Loving the vp n outfit combo


----------



## deltalady

Yesterday, wearing my plum particule 100


----------



## mularice

deltalady said:


> Yesterday, wearing my plum particule 100



I really love the colour combination. That plum is TDF. Sucker for a lace dress too, fits like a dream


----------



## Christchrist

deltalady said:


> Yesterday, wearing my plum particule 100



Those look great on you. Great pairing with the outfit


----------



## deltalady

Christchrist said:


> Those look great on you. Great pairing with the outfit





mularice said:


> I really love the colour combination. That plum is TDF. Sucker for a lace dress too, fits like a dream



Thank you ladies


----------



## CallMeSteph

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Went out with some friends on Saturday for a cocktail pary.  My Lady Claude 100 multi-glitter, which isn't my favorite, but comfy coz its half a size too big, and a Paola Frani dress.



Wow you look amazing!


----------



## CallMeSteph

mularice said:
			
		

> Smart casual - grey jersey blazer, white blouse, McQueen navy/gold scarf and navy skirt. Nude patent very prive



I love it! Still trying to figure out how to incorporate my CLs into my everyday attire..


----------



## CallMeSteph

deltalady said:
			
		

> Yesterday, wearing my plum particule 100



I love the color of your shoes! I'm so afraid to stray away from black and camel but seeing your shoes makes me want to get a dark purple color!


----------



## mularice

CallMeSteph said:


> I love it! Still trying to figure out how to incorporate my CLs into my everyday attire..



This is exactly what I'm trying to do too! I'm going to be posting up new outfits regularly so hopefully it will give you ideas. I have found my black Decoletté 868's and my Very Privé's have been the most versatile but I also love my red suede miss clichys.


----------



## samina

Karen Millen dark denim n nude mini glitter declic - breaking these in !!


----------



## mularice

samina said:


> Karen Millen dark denim n nude mini glitter declic - breaking these in !!



They are stunning!!


----------



## samina

mularice said:
			
		

> They are stunning!!



Thanks I'm hoping these will be my wedding shoes one day!! My pinky toe really hurts, try on again later but with half socks lol


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Karen Millen dark denim n nude mini glitter declic - breaking these in !!



Lovely. And I love Karen Millen


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Lovely. And I love Karen Millen



Thanks CC!! Love your collection x


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Thanks CC!! Love your collection x



Thanks girl


----------



## mrl1005

samina said:


> Karen Millen dark denim n nude mini glitter declic - breaking these in !!
> 
> View attachment 2042221


These are lovely and look amazing on you!! My pinky toe usually hurts when I first break in my CLs as well, but after a few wears they're perfect. (Worse comes to worse you could always have a cobbler professionally stretch them.)


----------



## BagBragger

deltalady said:
			
		

> Yesterday, wearing my plum particule 100



OMG, so cute! I thought about that shoe but couldn't get a vision of how to wear it.  Really nice and love the lace.  Crimson and cream is oh-kay too...I guess, lol...no, it is!  Some of my family members would beat me up for saying that!


----------



## samina

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> These are lovely and look amazing on you!! My pinky toe usually hurts when I first break in my CLs as well, but after a few wears they're perfect. (Worse comes to worse you could always have a cobbler professionally stretch them.)



Thank you!! I tried 2nd round of stretching n surprising it is working but they are back in the box for now


----------



## mularice

Forgot I had this blazer - it's a nice grey and black metallic tweed with zips from Zara which I will be utilising more, peg leg trousers from H&M with ankle zips and a white top. Patent croc clutch and Pewter VP's.


----------



## samina

mularice said:
			
		

> Forgot I had this blazer - it's a nice grey and black metallic tweed with zips from Zara which I will be utilising more, peg leg trousers from H&M with ankle zips and a white top. Patent croc clutch and Pewter VP's.



Love the look n blazer works really well with the pewter vps!


----------



## deltalady

CallMeSteph said:


> I love the color of your shoes! I'm so afraid to stray away from black and camel but seeing your shoes makes me want to get a dark purple color!





BagBragger said:


> OMG, so cute! I thought about that shoe but couldn't get a vision of how to wear it.  Really nice and love the lace.  Crimson and cream is oh-kay too...I guess, lol...no, it is!  Some of my family members would beat me up for saying that!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## beagly911

mularice said:


> Forgot I had this blazer - it's a nice grey and black metallic tweed with zips from Zara which I will be utilising more, peg leg trousers from H&M with ankle zips and a white top. Patent croc clutch and Pewter VP's.


You look great!!  Don't you just love it when you find that treasure in your closet??


----------



## abs678

samina said:


> Karen Millen dark denim n nude mini glitter declic - breaking these in !!
> 
> View attachment 2042221


Beautiful on your skin tone.


----------



## mularice

beagly911 said:


> You look great!!  Don't you just love it when you find that treasure in your closet??



Always! I found this on the back of my messy chair haha but I did manage to find a MiuMiu dress I had "lost" in my wardrobe! Happy days!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mularice said:


> Always! I found this on the back of my messy chair haha but I did manage to find a MiuMiu dress I had "lost" in my wardrobe! Happy days!



Hahaha I "lose" clothes/jewelry like that all the time!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

A/X dress, H&M tights and Pigalle Plato spikes 120 in nappa


----------



## megt10

deltalady said:


> Yesterday, wearing my plum particule 100



Gorgeous look that looks fantastic on you.


----------



## megt10

samina said:


> Karen Millen dark denim n nude mini glitter declic - breaking these in !!
> 
> View attachment 2042221



They are beautiful Samina.


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> Forgot I had this blazer - it's a nice grey and black metallic tweed with zips from Zara which I will be utilising more, peg leg trousers from H&M with ankle zips and a white top. Patent croc clutch and Pewter VP's.



Great outfit. Love the blazer.


----------



## megt10

IcookIeatIshop said:


> A/X dress, H&M tights and Pigalle Plato spikes 120 in nappa



Oh I love this pairing. You look fantastic as always. We are shoe twins .


----------



## megt10

Yesterday had a bunch of errands and I wore for the first time my new Piou Piou 85 Patent Fluo in Flame. The top is J Crew and the jeans are COH Dylan. I had an eye appointment, and every woman in the office stopped me to tell me how much they loved these shoes. I have to say that couldn't miss them  They were also comfortable right out of the box.


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:


> Yesterday had a bunch of errands and I wore for the first time my new Piou Piou 85 Patent Fluo in Flame. The top is J Crew and the jeans are COH Dylan. I had an eye appointment, and every woman in the office stopped me to tell me how much they loved these shoes. I have to say that couldn't miss them  They were also comfortable right out of the box.



Aaaah you great look meg!
I saw these shoes in the CL boutique in Paris!
That bright neon color is great!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

megt10 said:


> Yesterday had a bunch of errands and I wore for the first time my new Piou Piou 85 Patent Fluo in Flame. The top is J Crew and the jeans are COH Dylan. I had an eye appointment, and every woman in the office stopped me to tell me how much they loved these shoes. I have to say that couldn't miss them  They were also comfortable right out of the box.



Meg, I love everything about this look! The top, the jeans....and the shoes! No wonder the women complimented your shoes. They are lovely!


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> Yesterday had a bunch of errands and I wore for the first time my new Piou Piou 85 Patent Fluo in Flame. The top is J Crew and the jeans are COH Dylan. I had an eye appointment, and every woman in the office stopped me to tell me how much they loved these shoes. I have to say that couldn't miss them  They were also comfortable right out of the box.



And they look fabulous on you! And I love the top too.


----------



## deltalady

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous look that looks fantastic on you.



Thank you meg!


----------



## deltalady

megt10 said:


> Yesterday had a bunch of errands and I wore for the first time my new Piou Piou 85 Patent Fluo in Flame. The top is J Crew and the jeans are COH Dylan. I had an eye appointment, and every woman in the office stopped me to tell me how much they loved these shoes. I have to say that couldn't miss them  They were also comfortable right out of the box.



Great way to add color into the outfit!  You look fantastic!


----------



## poppyseed

megt10 said:


> Yesterday had a bunch of errands and I wore for the first time my new Piou Piou 85 Patent Fluo in Flame. The top is J Crew and the jeans are COH Dylan. I had an eye appointment, and every woman in the office stopped me to tell me how much they loved these shoes. I have to say that couldn't miss them  They were also comfortable right out of the box.



Love them! Love the whole outfit!!


----------



## Perfect Day

deltalady said:


> Yesterday, wearing my plum particule 100



Love these!


----------



## Perfect Day

mularice said:


> Forgot I had this blazer - it's a nice grey and black metallic tweed with zips from Zara which I will be utilising more, peg leg trousers from H&M with ankle zips and a white top. Patent croc clutch and Pewter VP's.



Loving this outfit


----------



## deltalady

IcookIeatIshop said:


> A/X dress, H&M tights and Pigalle Plato spikes 120 in nappa



Gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

IcookIeatIshop said:


> A/X dress, H&M tights and Pigalle Plato spikes 120 in nappa



Very pretty. Love that dress on you. And your phone case


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Yesterday had a bunch of errands and I wore for the first time my new Piou Piou 85 Patent Fluo in Flame. The top is J Crew and the jeans are COH Dylan. I had an eye appointment, and every woman in the office stopped me to tell me how much they loved these shoes. I have to say that couldn't miss them  They were also comfortable right out of the box.



Yey. Love them meg. Great pop of color


----------



## crystalhowlett

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday had a bunch of errands and I wore for the first time my new Piou Piou 85 Patent Fluo in Flame. The top is J Crew and the jeans are COH Dylan. I had an eye appointment, and every woman in the office stopped me to tell me how much they loved these shoes. I have to say that couldn't miss them  They were also comfortable right out of the box.



YES!! Meg this is how it's done!!  I love the pop of color and the neutral top n jeans. Very chic casssshh. 
I wore my rosella python flats yesterday to my dr appt too. My BFF was like oh all dolled up for the DR huh. Lord. They r flats!!' For goodness sake. 
I got a few compliments on the skin the nurses didn't even know they were Louboutin until I later down. Then they lost it hahaha.


----------



## samina

abs678 said:
			
		

> Beautiful on your skin tone.



Thanks!


----------



## samina

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday had a bunch of errands and I wore for the first time my new Piou Piou 85 Patent Fluo in Flame. The top is J Crew and the jeans are COH Dylan. I had an eye appointment, and every woman in the office stopped me to tell me how much they loved these shoes. I have to say that couldn't miss them  They were also comfortable right out of the box.



Wow u look great Megs!!! Fab casual outfit


----------



## samina

megt10 said:
			
		

> They are beautiful Samina.



Thanks Megs


----------



## samina

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> A/X dress, H&M tights and Pigalle Plato spikes 120 in nappa



Love the outfit!!!


----------



## beagly911

IcookIeatIshop said:


> A/X dress, H&M tights and Pigalle Plato spikes 120 in nappa


You look fabulous!


----------



## deltalady

Perfect Day said:


> Love these!



Thank you!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterday had a bunch of errands and I wore for the first time my new Piou Piou 85 Patent Fluo in Flame. The top is J Crew and the jeans are COH Dylan. I had an eye appointment, and every woman in the office stopped me to tell me how much they loved these shoes. I have to say that couldn't miss them  They were also comfortable right out of the box.


Great look meg!!  I love the color!


----------



## megt10

deltalady said:


> Great way to add color into the outfit!  You look fantastic!





poppyseed said:


> Love them! Love the whole outfit!!





Christchrist said:


> Yey. Love them meg. Great pop of color





crystalhowlett said:


> YES!! Meg this is how it's done!!  I love the pop of color and the neutral top n jeans. Very chic casssshh.
> I wore my rosella python flats yesterday to my dr appt too. My BFF was like oh all dolled up for the DR huh. Lord. They r flats!!' For goodness sake.
> I got a few compliments on the skin the nurses didn't even know they were Louboutin until I later down. Then they lost it hahaha.





samina said:


> Wow u look great Megs!!! Fab casual outfit





beagly911 said:


> Great look meg!!  I love the color!



Ladies thank you so much for all your kind comments. I have to say this is a great shoe for all day wear. I really like them.


----------



## Brazucaa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Went out with some friends on Saturday for a cocktail pary.  My Lady Claude 100 multi-glitter, which isn't my favorite, but comfy coz its half a size too big, and a Paola Frani dress.



O M G!!...  

you might 'throw' them away, HOT - anyway you will 'glitter', girl!

B


----------



## Brazucaa

mularice said:


> Smart casual - grey jersey blazer, white blouse, McQueen navy/gold scarf and navy skirt. Nude patent very prive



I hope someone criticised this outfit too, M... it means they thought you looked as HOT as I thought you did!!...  

B


----------



## Brazucaa

GoGlam said:


> Wow you look great! Your body is amazing!



I second that... enough to make us, mere mortals, want to die... 

B


----------



## Brazucaa

deltalady said:


> Yesterday, wearing my plum particule 100



Deceptively simple outfit - yet extremely elegant (that lovely dress is fantastic, btw - next time take a photo without the jacket; it deserves it, IMHO). You look great girl!

B


----------



## samanthatyy

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Went out with some friends on Saturday for a cocktail pary.  My Lady Claude 100 multi-glitter, which isn't my favorite, but comfy coz its half a size too big, and a Paola Frani dress.



 So gorgeous!! I love your legs, your hair, your slim arms & the Chanel kisslock clutch lying on the table behind!


----------



## Brazucaa

samina said:


> Thanks I'm hoping these will be my wedding shoes one day!! My pinky toe really hurts, try on again later but with half socks lol



Good Idea! Add a nice DVD, a comfy outfit, seat on the sofa and put your feetie up - best way ever to break them in! 

B

PS - they will hurt less too...


----------



## Brazucaa

mularice said:


> Forgot I had this blazer - it's a nice grey and black metallic tweed with zips from Zara which I will be utilising more, peg leg trousers from H&M with ankle zips and a white top. Patent croc clutch and Pewter VP's.



Looking good, girl - should I sart saying 'as usual'??? 

B


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Yesterday had a bunch of errands and I wore for the first time my new Piou Piou 85 Patent Fluo in Flame. The top is J Crew and the jeans are COH Dylan. I had an eye appointment, and every woman in the office stopped me to tell me how much they loved these shoes. I have to say that couldn't miss them  They were also comfortable right out of the box.



Those shoes give that lovely, youthful outfit the right dose of 'pizzazz' (do people still say that??)

That top is fantastic Meg - not many people can pull that one off. 

B


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:


> Oh I love this pairing. You look fantastic as always. We are shoe twins .



Yay to shoe twins! I had already given up ever finding this pair but as luck would have it saw them on a trip. I think they're the perfect black shoes :0)


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

megt10 said:


> Yesterday had a bunch of errands and I wore for the first time my new Piou Piou 85 Patent Fluo in Flame. The top is J Crew and the jeans are COH Dylan. I had an eye appointment, and every woman in the office stopped me to tell me how much they loved these shoes. I have to say that couldn't miss them  They were also comfortable right out of the box.



A daring choice, some may say, but you pull it off effortlessly!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Christchrist said:


> Very pretty. Love that dress on you. And your phone case



Thank you! Haha I had to get a neon colored case after misplacing my phone so many times :0P



deltalady said:


> Gorgeous!





samina said:


> Love the outfit!!!





beagly911 said:


> You look fabulous!



Deltalady, samina, beagly911, thank you!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Today I wore my red 70mm Simple pumps out with plaid.


----------



## Christchrist

hellokatiegirl said:


> Today I wore my red 70mm Simple pumps out with plaid.



I just love that red.  Nice clutch


----------



## bitchychinky

hellokatiegirl said:


> Today I wore my red 70mm Simple pumps out with plaid.




I LOVE your sweater!  Its so cute


----------



## deltalady

Brazucaa said:


> Deceptively simple outfit - yet extremely elegant (that lovely dress is fantastic, btw - next time take a photo without the jacket; it deserves it, IMHO). You look great girl!
> 
> B



Thank you!  Next time, I'll do that!


----------



## deltalady

hellokatiegirl said:


> Today I wore my red 70mm Simple pumps out with plaid.



Love the whole outfit!!


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> Today I wore my red 70mm Simple pumps out with plaid.


Great look!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Casual Friday at work wearing my good old trusted Jenny's.






Marcs pink 3/4 blazer
Forever New grey marle tank with pink piping
Nudie jeans tight long John in flat blue
YSL Arty ring
Diva good chain bracelet
Gold and black coral ring I got in Hawaii


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Casual Friday at work wearing my good old trusted Jenny's.
> 
> Marcs pink 3/4 blazer
> Forever New grey marle tank with pink piping
> Nudie jeans tight long John in flat blue
> YSL Arty ring
> Diva good chain bracelet
> Gold and black coral ring I got in Hawaii



You look hot! Boys aren't all over you with those juggies? Dayum hermosa is packing hotness. You're poor hubby must be smacking down fools


----------



## Kayapo97

IcookIeatIshop said:


> A/X dress, H&M tights and Pigalle Plato spikes 120 in nappa



You look great, love the combo.


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:


> You look hot! Boys aren't all over you with those juggies? Dayum hermosa is packing hotness. You're poor hubby must be smacking down fools



LOL oh CC you do make me laugh.

But chuckling aside, Hermosa you look gorgeous as usual. Love those Jenny's! And I love the pink injection. I must learn to wear more colour!


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> LOL oh CC you do make me laugh.
> 
> But chuckling aside, Hermosa you look gorgeous as usual. Love those Jenny's! And I love the pink injection. I must learn to wear more colour!



Isn't she super stylish? I love her outfits


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Casual Friday at work wearing my good old trusted Jenny's.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045109
> 
> 
> Marcs pink 3/4 blazer
> Forever New grey marle tank with pink piping
> Nudie jeans tight long John in flat blue
> YSL Arty ring
> Diva good chain bracelet
> Gold and black coral ring I got in Hawaii


Fabulous hermosa_vogue!!


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:


> Isn't she super stylish? I love her outfits



Absolutely! I follow her (in a non stalker way) on Instagram and feel a bit creepy when I want to like all her photos!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> You look hot! Boys aren't all over you with those juggies? Dayum hermosa is packing hotness. You're poor hubby must be smacking down fools





mularice said:


> LOL oh CC you do make me laugh.
> 
> But chuckling aside, Hermosa you look gorgeous as usual. Love those Jenny's! And I love the pink injection. I must learn to wear more colour!





Christchrist said:


> Isn't she super stylish? I love her outfits





mularice said:


> Absolutely! I follow her (in a non stalker way) on Instagram and feel a bit creepy when I want to like all her photos!



BAHAHAHAHHA you two are making me laugh out loud at my desk 

You're both too kind!  

M, I do the same with your Instagram pics hahaha

You both sure know how to make a gal feel great on her last day of work!!  Woohoo!!!!



beagly911 said:


> Fabulous hermosa_vogue!!



Thanks beags.  I'm loving your new sensible CL purchase!  Well done   And I'm so glad DH let you keep those red satin/black lace Yoyos!


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> Absolutely! I follow her (in a non stalker way) on Instagram and feel a bit creepy when I want to like all her photos!



Well now I'm gonna stalk her. Ha


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:


> Well now I'm gonna stalk her. Ha



Well then I will see you and stalk you too.

Where's the ninja emoticon when I need it?!


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> Well then I will see you and stalk you too.
> 
> Where's the ninja emoticon when I need it?!



Judo chop!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hellokatiegirl said:


> Today I wore my red 70mm Simple pumps out with plaid.



I love the mix!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Casual Friday at work wearing my good old trusted Jenny's.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045109
> 
> 
> Marcs pink 3/4 blazer
> Forever New grey marle tank with pink piping
> Nudie jeans tight long John in flat blue
> YSL Arty ring
> Diva good chain bracelet
> Gold and black coral ring I got in Hawaii


Super cute outfit!! I wish I can have casual Fridays at work.


----------



## evanescent

hermosa_vogue said:


> Casual Friday at work wearing my good old trusted Jenny's.
> 
> View attachment 2045109
> 
> 
> Marcs pink 3/4 blazer
> Forever New grey marle tank with pink piping
> Nudie jeans tight long John in flat blue
> YSL Arty ring
> Diva good chain bracelet
> Gold and black coral ring I got in Hawaii



I really love those Jennys on you! I'm still looking out for one in the right colour  



megt10 said:


> Yesterday had a bunch of errands and I wore for the first time my new Piou Piou 85 Patent Fluo in Flame. The top is J Crew and the jeans are COH Dylan. I had an eye appointment, and every woman in the office stopped me to tell me how much they loved these shoes. I have to say that couldn't miss them  They were also comfortable right out of the box.



Wow Meg they are BRIGHT!  Lovely outfit!



mularice said:


> Forgot I had this blazer - it's a nice grey and black metallic tweed with zips from Zara which I will be utilising more, peg leg trousers from H&M with ankle zips and a white top. Patent croc clutch and Pewter VP's.



Love this! Zara blazers are great 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Went out with some friends on Saturday for a cocktail pary.  My Lady Claude 100 multi-glitter, which isn't my favorite, but comfy coz its half a size too big, and a Paola Frani dress.



Stunning!!! Those LCs look amazing on you!!


----------



## evanescent

Tonight I wore my black patent Bianca 140:


----------



## beagly911

evanescent said:


> Tonight I wore my black patent Bianca 140:


So cute, I love the polka-dots!!!


----------



## Brazucaa

evanescent said:


> Tonight I wore my black patent Bianca 140:



LOVELY! But... just ONE photo doesn't do justice to such a beautiful, cute outfit. Next time please take a couple more shots, OK? Like sideview and shoe detail 

B


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> I really love those Jennys on you! I'm still looking out for one in the right colour
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Meg they are BRIGHT!  Lovely outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this! Zara blazers are great
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!!! Those LCs look amazing on you!!



Thanks, yeah they are super bright but I am kinda loving them



evanescent said:


> Tonight I wore my black patent Bianca 140:



You look great. Love the polka dots.


----------



## samina

evanescent said:
			
		

> Tonight I wore my black patent Bianca 140:



U look soo cute!!


----------



## GoGlam

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Today I wore my red 70mm Simple pumps out with plaid.



Super cute, I feel that the red really made this outfit! Love it


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:


> Tonight I wore my black patent Bianca 140:



Seriously you're flawless


----------



## Christchrist

Went with max & Chloe dress. I was torn between my corde flo and graffiti pigalle 120. Flo won. It is a ct scan lol. Don't need to get all crazy


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Went with max & Chloe dress. I was torn between my corde flo and graffiti pigalle 120. Flo won. It is a ct scan lol. Don't need to get all crazy
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046518



Stunning CC love both with the dress.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Stunning CC love both with the dress.



Thanks meg. They are pretty cute. The graffiti I mean


----------



## JessieG

evanescent said:


> Tonight I wore my black patent Bianca 140:



Cuuutttee!


----------



## deltalady

Christchrist said:


> Went with max & Chloe dress. I was torn between my corde flo and graffiti pigalle 120. Flo won. It is a ct scan lol. Don't need to get all crazy
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046518



You look great CC!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> Went with max & Chloe dress. I was torn between my corde flo and graffiti pigalle 120. Flo won. It is a ct scan lol. Don't need to get all crazy



You look waaaay to gorgey for a CT scan!!


----------



## Christchrist

deltalady said:


> You look great CC!


Thank you 


JessieG said:


> You look waaaay to gorgey for a CT scan!!



Baha I clean up every chance I get.


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:


> Went with max & Chloe dress. I was torn between my corde flo and graffiti pigalle 120. Flo won. It is a ct scan lol. Don't need to get all crazy



Stunning CC. Love the dress, colour is beautiful and compliments your skin perfectly.


----------



## mularice

Olive silk trousers, champagne silk top and black tux jacket. Accessorised with McQueen scarf, croc clutch and black jazz Decoletté's. I tried it with a grey tee and hooded leather jacket but the tux jacket got more likes on Instagram lol


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> Olive silk trousers, champagne silk top and black tux jacket. Accessorised with McQueen scarf, croc clutch and black jazz Decoletté's. I tried it with a grey tee and hooded leather jacket but the tux jacket got more likes on Instagram lol



Looking good girl.  Love that scarf with the trousers


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> Stunning CC. Love the dress, colour is beautiful and compliments your skin perfectly.



Thanks girl


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Went with max & Chloe dress. I was torn between my corde flo and graffiti pigalle 120. Flo won. It is a ct scan lol. Don't need to get all crazy
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046518



Love dress C!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mularice said:


> Olive silk trousers, champagne silk top and black tux jacket. Accessorised with McQueen scarf, croc clutch and black jazz Decoletté's. I tried it with a grey tee and hooded leather jacket but the tux jacket got more likes on Instagram lol



I am in love with those pants!


----------



## mularice

hermosa_vogue said:


> I am in love with those pants!



Haha they were so cheap from some awful website but I thought I'd risk it and I'm glad I did! Think they were £20 from boohoo.com !


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Love dress C!



Thanks hermosa


----------



## beagly911

Birthday dinner for DH's step dad.

Shell: Ann Taylor
Jacket: Caslon
Jeans: Cold Water Creek
CL's: Maroon Patent Ploso Maro


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Went with max & Chloe dress. I was torn between my corde flo and graffiti pigalle 120. Flo won. It is a ct scan lol. Don't need to get all crazy
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046518



They both look great and you look beautiful!!


----------



## beagly911

mularice said:


> Olive silk trousers, champagne silk top and black tux jacket. Accessorised with McQueen scarf, croc clutch and black jazz Decoletté's. I tried it with a grey tee and hooded leather jacket but the tux jacket got more likes on Instagram lol


Looking great mularice!!  Wish I was as stylish, most days I'm in sweats right now!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Birthday dinner for DH's step dad.
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jacket: Caslon
> Jeans: Cold Water Creek
> CL's: Maroon Patent Ploso Maro



Nice to see you again beagly. Looking good momma


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> They both look great and you look beautiful!!



Thank you love


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Sorry Ladies.  I am way behind!  Thank you for all the kind compliments!
Love you all:heart



Spaceflocke said:


> Fantastic Outfit you look very pretty



Thank you so much!




MegsVC said:


> I know I've said this before and I'm probably starting to sound like a creep but wow!! Your legs!
> I am so envious, I would die for loooong slender legs like yours! (Plus your hair is amazing) You look just all around perfect!!


Blush, blush.  Thank you so much for the compliments.  My legs swell up a lot so it is a battle.  I have to figure out which shoes my feet can take before I can even decide on an outfit.  My hair is unruly and hard to tame, but hey, I put in all my super duper efforts to try and look good when I do get to go out which is rare, hehe!



fumi said:


> You look stunning!


Dear fumi, always too kind.  Thank you!



CallMeSteph said:


> Wow you look amazing!


Thank you Steph!



Brazucaa said:


> O M G!!...
> 
> you might 'throw' them away, HOT - anyway you will 'glitter', girl!
> Brazucaa, you always crack me up.  Thanks hun!
> 
> B





samanthatyy said:


> So gorgeous!! I love your legs, your hair, your slim arms & the Chanel kisslock clutch lying on the table behind!


Dear samantha.  Thank you so much!  You have very good eyes catching sight of my Kisslock.  Love it.  So compact yet carries a lot!  Can't ask for more!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

beagly911 said:


> You look incredible!!


beagly, always so warm and kind to me.  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

deltalady said:


> Yesterday, wearing my plum particule 100


Love the outfit!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

samina said:


> Karen Millen dark denim n nude mini glitter declic - breaking these in !!
> 
> View attachment 2042221


Fun!  Looks great against your skin tone!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mularice said:


> Forgot I had this blazer - it's a nice grey and black metallic tweed with zips from Zara which I will be utilising more, peg leg trousers from H&M with ankle zips and a white top. Patent croc clutch and Pewter VP's.


Very Stylish!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

IcookIeatIshop said:


> A/X dress, H&M tights and Pigalle Plato spikes 120 in nappa


One of my UHGs!  Love em!  Looking great!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Yesterday had a bunch of errands and I wore for the first time my new Piou Piou 85 Patent Fluo in Flame. The top is J Crew and the jeans are COH Dylan. I had an eye appointment, and every woman in the office stopped me to tell me how much they loved these shoes. I have to say that couldn't miss them  They were also comfortable right out of the box.


meg, you look so cute!!!  Love the pop of color!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hellokatiegirl said:


> Today I wore my red 70mm Simple pumps out with plaid.


Wow!  Love the outfit!  So cute!  The red accentuate everything.  Great combo!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hermosa_vogue said:


> Casual Friday at work wearing my good old trusted Jenny's.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045109
> 
> 
> Marcs pink 3/4 blazer
> Forever New grey marle tank with pink piping
> Nudie jeans tight long John in flat blue
> YSL Arty ring
> Diva good chain bracelet
> Gold and black coral ring I got in Hawaii


Stylish!  Your male coworkers must be ogling you and your female coworkers green with envy!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

evanescent said:


> Tonight I wore my black patent Bianca 140:


Oh I just love this look!!!  You are absolutely adorable!!!  Such a doll-face too


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Went with max & Chloe dress. I was torn between my corde flo and graffiti pigalle 120. Flo won. It is a ct scan lol. Don't need to get all crazy
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046518


You friggin SEXY DYNAMITE YOU!!!!!  Man, thats HOT!!!
Love the graffiti piggy!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mularice said:


> Olive silk trousers, champagne silk top and black tux jacket. Accessorised with McQueen scarf, croc clutch and black jazz Decoletté's. I tried it with a grey tee and hooded leather jacket but the tux jacket got more likes on Instagram lol


Love this outfit.  A look I cannot pull off.  Looking great!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

beagly911 said:


> Birthday dinner for DH's step dad.
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jacket: Caslon
> Jeans: Cold Water Creek
> CL's: Maroon Patent Ploso Maro


Oh beagly, you always look so elegant.  Love your look!


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> Birthday dinner for DH's step dad.
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jacket: Caslon
> Jeans: Cold Water Creek
> CL's: Maroon Patent Ploso Maro



YEEPEE! B is back to postings! Good to see you again B, I missed your posts Girl. Hope you had a good time.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Went with max & Chloe dress. I was torn between my corde flo and graffiti pigalle 120. Flo won. It is a ct scan lol. Don't need to get all crazy
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2046518



Well, both shoes are amazingly beautiful, but I bet you already knew that... And any og those would go well, I feel, with that lovely dress of yours. The problem is... I am pretty sure you'll have to redo your ct scan... as the technician must have been_ completely _crosseyed!?!? 

Looking HOT girl! Sizzling hot in fact... 

B


----------



## Brazucaa

mularice said:


> Olive silk trousers, champagne silk top and black tux jacket. Accessorised with McQueen scarf, croc clutch and black jazz Decoletté's. I tried it with a grey tee and hooded leather jacket but the tux jacket got more likes on Instagram lol




You look great girl - and that scarf, O M G!...

B

PS - the shoes are not too shabby also...  

Just joking...


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Nice to see you again beagly. Looking good momma


Thank you so much CC!!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oh beagly, you always look so elegant.  Love your look!


Thank you Helen, you are so kind!!



Brazucaa said:


> YEEPEE! B is back to postings! Good to see you again B, I missed your posts Girl. Hope you had a good time.
> 
> B


Thank you so much B, I'm glad to be back for at least one post!!  hehe


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You friggin SEXY DYNAMITE YOU!!!!!  Man, thats HOT!!!
> Love the graffiti piggy!!!



Thanks babe. You're the best


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:


> Well, both shoes are amazingly beautiful, but I bet you already knew that... And any og those would go well, I feel, with that lovely dress of yours. The problem is... I am pretty sure you'll have to redo your ct scan... as the technician must have been completely crosseyed!?!?
> 
> Looking HOT girl! Sizzling hot in fact...
> 
> B



Lol. Thanks B


----------



## hellokatiegirl

GoGlam said:


> Super cute, I feel that the red really made this outfit! Love it



Thank you! I thought the pop of red would make it a little different too.



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the mix!!



Thank you Lavenderduckiez!



Christchrist said:


> I just love that red.  Nice clutch



Thanks Christchrist!



*****ychinky said:


> I LOVE your sweater!  Its so cute



Thanks! I am really in love with these types of sweaters this season!



deltalady said:


> Love the whole outfit!!



Thanks deltalady!



beagly911 said:


> Great look!



Thank you beagly!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my going out outfit from last night featuring my 70mm Simples. These shoes are so comfy that I am really getting a lot of use out of them!


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my going out outfit from last night featuring my 70mm Simples. These shoes are so comfy that I am really getting a lot of use out of them!



You look gorgeous!!  I love the skirt, who is it?  Never mind I went to your blog, hehe

How do the 70mm fit compared to your other CL's?  I have a pair coming on Monday and am hoping they are the right fit!!  Mine are navy patent...


----------



## Christchrist

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my going out outfit from last night featuring my 70mm Simples. These shoes are so comfy that I am really getting a lot of use out of them!



Pretty. Like that clutch with your outfit


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> Olive silk trousers, champagne silk top and black tux jacket. Accessorised with McQueen scarf, croc clutch and black jazz Decoletté's. I tried it with a grey tee and hooded leather jacket but the tux jacket got more likes on Instagram lol


Love the whole outfit. You look awesome.


beagly911 said:


> Birthday dinner for DH's step dad.
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jacket: Caslon
> Jeans: Cold Water Creek
> CL's: Maroon Patent Ploso Maro


So glad to see you posting again Beagly. You look beautiful.


HelenOfTroy45 said:


> meg, you look so cute!!!  Love the pop of color!!!


Thanks so much Helen.


hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my going out outfit from last night featuring my 70mm Simples. These shoes are so comfy that I am really getting a lot of use out of them!



Fantastic outfit I love your clutch it is adorable.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Love the whole outfit. You look awesome.
> 
> So glad to see you posting again Beagly. You look beautiful.
> 
> Thanks so much Helen.
> 
> 
> Fantastic outfit I love your clutch it is adorable.



Thanks so much meg!


----------



## Nolia

*Out to dinner tonight at Prime in the Windsor Arms (Toronto).
Wearing a plunge mesh dress from The Windsor Store (haha), Chanel Timeless WOC, Louboutin Isolde Rose Gold.*


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *Out to dinner tonight at Prime in the Windsor Arms (Toronto).
> Wearing a plunge mesh dress from The Windsor Store (haha), Chanel Timeless WOC, Louboutin Isolde Rose Gold.*



You are stunning Nolia. Love the shoes.


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> *Out to dinner tonight at Prime in the Windsor Arms (Toronto).
> Wearing a plunge mesh dress from The Windsor Store (haha), Chanel Timeless WOC, Louboutin Isolde Rose Gold.*


You look incredible Nolia!  All eyes will be on you tonight!


----------



## fumi

Nolia said:


> *Out to dinner tonight at Prime in the Windsor Arms (Toronto).
> Wearing a plunge mesh dress from The Windsor Store (haha), Chanel Timeless WOC, Louboutin Isolde Rose Gold.*



Wow Nolia, you look so cute and hot! I wish I had the guts to wear a dress like that. I have a dress like it, but I always chicken out and wear a cami underneath


----------



## mularice

Nolia said:


> Out to dinner tonight at Prime in the Windsor Arms (Toronto).
> Wearing a plunge mesh dress from The Windsor Store (haha), Chanel Timeless WOC, Louboutin Isolde Rose Gold.



Holy moly I LOVE that dress. I don't know that store so not sure what the (haha) is about  you look absolutely stunning! Show stopper! All the men will be staring and all the women will be staring in jealousy most likely!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

megt10 said:


> Fantastic outfit I love your clutch it is adorable.



Thank you meg!



beagly911 said:


> You look gorgeous!!  I love the skirt, who is it?  Never mind I went to your blog, hehe
> 
> How do the 70mm fit compared to your other CL's?  I have a pair coming on Monday and am hoping they are the right fit!!  Mine are navy patent...



Thank you beagly! In regards to the Simple pumps, I find that they run pretty TTS for CL. I am normally a 7 or 7.5 in non-CL shoes and I take a 7.5 in the Simples. I hope your new navy Simples fit. I think navy might be the next color I want!


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> Out to dinner tonight at Prime in the Windsor Arms (Toronto).
> Wearing a plunge mesh dress from The Windsor Store (haha), Chanel Timeless WOC, Louboutin Isolde Rose Gold.



Of my gosh! Love they dress with the isolde and Chanel! Sooooo hot


----------



## LeeLee1098

Nolia said:


> Out to dinner tonight at Prime in the Windsor Arms (Toronto).
> Wearing a plunge mesh dress from The Windsor Store (haha), Chanel Timeless WOC, Louboutin Isolde Rose Gold.



Love everything about this! Beautiful!


----------



## Christchrist

Neiman Marcus last call dress

Nordstrom necklace and brackets. 
My own made necklace,  bracelets and rings 
Perche python pigalle 100 
Chanel wallet on chain color vert


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Birthday dinner for DH's step dad.
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jacket: Caslon
> Jeans: Cold Water Creek
> CL's: Maroon Patent Ploso Maro





great to see you wearing your shoes again and smiling!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:


> Birthday dinner for DH's step dad.
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jacket: Caslon
> Jeans: Cold Water Creek
> CL's: Maroon Patent Ploso Maro



Yay beagly's back!  Looking lovely lady 



Christchrist said:


> Neiman Marcus last call dress
> 
> Nordstrom necklace and brackets.
> My own made necklace,  bracelets and rings
> Perche python pigalle 100
> Chanel wallet on chain color vert
> 
> 
> View attachment 2048134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2048135



Love the WOC colour!  And your dress.  And your shoes.


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Yay beagly's back!  Looking lovely lady
> 
> Love the WOC colour!  And your dress.  And your shoes.



Thanks hermosa. I was feeling springy. Now I'm into pajamas because I miscalculated the date and didn't realize till I was leaving my driveway haha


----------



## CallMeSteph

Nolia said:


> *Out to dinner tonight at Prime in the Windsor Arms (Toronto).
> Wearing a plunge mesh dress from The Windsor Store (haha), Chanel Timeless WOC, Louboutin Isolde Rose Gold.*



You look amazing!! Absolutely beautiful and stunning!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Neiman Marcus last call dress
> 
> Nordstrom necklace and brackets.
> My own made necklace,  bracelets and rings
> Perche python pigalle 100
> Chanel wallet on chain color vert
> 
> 
> View attachment 2048134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2048135


Looking gorgeous CC!!  Your Chanel and dress is perfect with the piggies!!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> great to see you wearing your shoes again and smiling!


Thank you AEGIS, it was nice to get out and wear my CL's!!



hermosa_vogue said:


> Yay beagly's back!  Looking lovely lady
> 
> 
> 
> Love the WOC colour!  And your dress.  And your shoes.


Thanks so much hermosa!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Looking gorgeous CC!!  Your Chanel and dress is perfect with the piggies!!



Thanks beagly. It was a fun outfit


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> Birthday dinner for DH's step dad.
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jacket: Caslon
> Jeans: Cold Water Creek
> CL's: Maroon Patent Ploso Maro



Beagly, I love your outfit! I get such inspiration from you. Hoping someday to post a few pics of my own here. My very small collection of two pair....


----------



## Nolia

beagly911 said:


> You look incredible Nolia!  All eyes will be on you tonight!





fumi said:


> Wow Nolia, you look so cute and hot! I wish I had the guts to wear a dress like that. I have a dress like it, but I always chicken out and wear a cami underneath





mularice said:


> Holy moly I LOVE that dress. I don't know that store so not sure what the (haha) is about  you look absolutely stunning! Show stopper! All the men will be staring and all the women will be staring in jealousy most likely!





Christchrist said:


> Of my gosh! Love they dress with the isolde and Chanel! Sooooo hot





LeeLee1098 said:


> Love everything about this! Beautiful!





CallMeSteph said:


> You look amazing!! Absolutely beautiful and stunning!!



Thank you so much! I went with my husband who was JUST as dashing tonight. The Windsor Store was where I bought the dress. Here is a link for anyone interested! http://www.windsorstore.com/officialsite A lot of their stuff is so-so, but they have a few gems here and there.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> One of my UHGs!  Love em!  Looking great!



Thank you! Mine too. Couldn't believe it when I found them on a trip abroad :0)


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Nolia said:


> Out to dinner tonight at Prime in the Windsor Arms (Toronto).
> Wearing a plunge mesh dress from The Windsor Store (haha), Chanel Timeless WOC, Louboutin Isolde Rose Gold.



Smoking hot outfit!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Gorgeous Nolia!


----------



## anniethecat

Nolia said:


> *Out to dinner tonight at Prime in the Windsor Arms (Toronto).
> Wearing a plunge mesh dress from The Windsor Store (haha), Chanel Timeless WOC, Louboutin Isolde Rose Gold.*



Love everything about this look!


----------



## Nolia

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Smoking hot outfit!!





Mi_Lan said:


> Gorgeous Nolia!





anniethecat said:


> Love everything about this look!



 I've been looking for a good excuse to bring out my Isoldes!


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> Beagly, I love your outfit! I get such inspiration from you. Hoping someday to post a few pics of my own here. My very small collection of two pair....


Thank you so much SeeingRed!  You're so sweet!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Nolia said:


> *Out to dinner tonight at Prime in the Windsor Arms (Toronto).
> Wearing a plunge mesh dress from The Windsor Store (haha), Chanel Timeless WOC, Louboutin Isolde Rose Gold.*


Wow, you ROCK!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Nolia said:


> *Out to dinner tonight at Prime in the Windsor Arms (Toronto).
> Wearing a plunge mesh dress from The Windsor Store (haha), Chanel Timeless WOC, Louboutin Isolde Rose Gold.*


 absolutely stunning, i love this!



Christchrist said:


> Neiman Marcus last call dress
> 
> Nordstrom necklace and brackets.
> My own made necklace,  bracelets and rings
> Perche python pigalle 100
> Chanel wallet on chain color vert
> 
> 
> View attachment 2048134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2048135



The perche soleil are absolutely beautiful, you look great.


----------



## megt10

I actually didn't wear these PP Spike in Rose today, but I got a picture for those of you who have been asking for one. The dress is DVF. I haven't worn these yet I just got them a few days ago, but hope to next week. I had an event at my synagogue and didn't think the spikes were the best choice.


----------



## Christchrist

heiress-ox said:


> absolutely stunning, i love this!
> 
> The perche soleil are absolutely beautiful, you look great.



Thanks girl. They are so versatile


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> I actually didn't wear these PP Spike in Rose today, but I got a picture for those of you who have been asking for one. The dress is DVF. I haven't worn these yet I just got them a few days ago, but hope to next week. I had an event at my synagogue and didn't think the spikes were the best choice.


Very cute meg


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I actually didn't wear these PP Spike in Rose today, but I got a picture for those of you who have been asking for one. The dress is DVF. I haven't worn these yet I just got them a few days ago, but hope to next week. I had an event at my synagogue and didn't think the spikes were the best choice.


Oh I love them meg!!  And yes probably not quite right for the Synagogue...haha!!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Very cute meg


Thanks CC. I am planning on actually wearing them with a charcoal grey dress that I have. I think it will be a nice contrast.


beagly911 said:


> Oh I love them meg!!  And yes probably not quite right for the Synagogue...haha!!



Aww, thanks Beagly. Probably not but I am known to push the envelope


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Thanks CC. I am planning on actually wearing them with a charcoal grey dress that I have. I think it will be a nice contrast.
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks Beagly. Probably not but I am known to push the envelope


You and me both hun!!  :giggles:


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Thanks CC. I am planning on actually wearing them with a charcoal grey dress that I have. I think it will be a nice contrast.
> 
> Aww, thanks Beagly. Probably not but I am known to push the envelope



Ooooo yes that would be a nice pop


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> You and me both hun!!  :giggles:



I did wear my new Rockstuds, but they have a low heel, so it kinda made it day appropriate. I do think I might wear them some evening to Shul with a simple dress and jacket


----------



## hermosa_vogue

megt10 said:


> I actually didn't wear these PP Spike in Rose today, but I got a picture for those of you who have been asking for one. The dress is DVF. I haven't worn these yet I just got them a few days ago, but hope to next week. I had an event at my synagogue and didn't think the spikes were the best choice.



Absolutely adore this dress Meg


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Thanks hermosa. I was feeling springy. Now I'm into pajamas because I miscalculated the date and didn't realize till I was leaving my driveway haha



Bahahaha you crack me up


----------



## Nolia

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wow, you ROCK!!!





heiress-ox said:


> absolutely stunning, i love this!


----------



## mrl1005

Wore my fifi strass to my friend's Super Bowl party.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:


> Wore my fifi strass to my friend's Super Bowl party.



Pretty shoes and pants


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> Wore my fifi strass to my friend's Super Bowl party.


Looking great mrl!!!  But please tell me you had a great puffer or super warm coat when you went our in our weather!!!  LOL


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Pretty shoes and pants



Thanks CC! 



beagly911 said:


> Looking great mrl!!!  But please tell me you had a great puffer or super warm coat when you went our in our weather!!!  LOL



Thank you beagly!! And, of course...i had my jacket, scarf, gloves, and ear muffs. DBF carried the dip and cake into my friend's house so i could wear my boots and carry the heels.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Nolia said:
			
		

> Out to dinner tonight at Prime in the Windsor Arms (Toronto).
> Wearing a plunge mesh dress from The Windsor Store (haha), Chanel Timeless WOC, Louboutin Isolde Rose Gold.



Wow! This is just for dinner? U look hot! Love the dress and of course the Isoldes r perfect!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Neiman Marcus last call dress
> 
> Nordstrom necklace and brackets.
> My own made necklace,  bracelets and rings
> Perche python pigalle 100
> Chanel wallet on chain color vert



Love the color of your dress it looks great on u! And the WOC and Perche pigalles r a perfect match. 
Awww back in pjs! Hehehe. Oh well.


----------



## crystalhowlett

megt10 said:
			
		

> I actually didn't wear these PP Spike in Rose today, but I got a picture for those of you who have been asking for one. The dress is DVF. I haven't worn these yet I just got them a few days ago, but hope to next week. I had an event at my synagogue and didn't think the spikes were the best choice.



Ooh those r pretty, love the DVF as well!! Always perfect!


----------



## crystalhowlett

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Wore my fifi strass to my friend's Super Bowl party.



Gorgeous!! They needed u at the bowl when the lifts went out!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Love the color of your dress it looks great on u! And the WOC and Perche pigalles r a perfect match.
> Awww back in pjs! Hehehe. Oh well.



Lol. I felt pretty for a minute. That was nice


----------



## mrl1005

crystalhowlett said:


> Gorgeous!! They needed u at the bowl when the lifts went out!



Thank you! I read this comment out loud...this made me laugh so hard!! I can't believe that actually happened!


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> I actually didn't wear these PP Spike in Rose today, but I got a picture for those of you who have been asking for one. The dress is DVF. I haven't worn these yet I just got them a few days ago, but hope to next week. I had an event at my synagogue and didn't think the spikes were the best choice.



You look great as usual!  It's so weird that the shoes look pink in the first pic but look orange in the next two pics.


----------



## abs678

Nolia said:


> *Out to dinner tonight at Prime in the Windsor Arms (Toronto).
> Wearing a plunge mesh dress from The Windsor Store (haha), Chanel Timeless WOC, Louboutin Isolde Rose Gold.*


Wow, those look really good on you


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Nolia said:


> *Out to dinner tonight at Prime in the Windsor Arms (Toronto).
> Wearing a plunge mesh dress from The Windsor Store (haha), Chanel Timeless WOC, Louboutin Isolde Rose Gold.*


Nolia, you look stunning!!!  You wore those Isoldes to perfection!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Neiman Marcus last call dress
> 
> Nordstrom necklace and brackets.
> My own made necklace,  bracelets and rings
> Perche python pigalle 100
> Chanel wallet on chain color vert
> 
> 
> View attachment 2048134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2048135


Oh cc, you look beautiful!  Love the color combo!  A combination I would have never thought of!  Love it!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oh cc, you look beautiful!  Love the color combo!  A combination I would have never thought of!  Love it!



Thanks HOT. I just love your style


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> I actually didn't wear these PP Spike in Rose today, but I got a picture for those of you who have been asking for one. The dress is DVF. I haven't worn these yet I just got them a few days ago, but hope to next week. I had an event at my synagogue and didn't think the spikes were the best choice.


meg you look so beautiful
By the way, do you every have to break in your shoes?  It looks like your legs and feet are so slender that you never have any problems with any CLs.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> Wore my fifi strass to my friend's Super Bowl party.


mrl, gorgeous!!!  Are those your peach strass FiFis?  Weren't they supposed to be your wedding shoes??? hehe!


----------



## fumi

mrl1005 said:


> Wore my fifi strass to my friend's Super Bowl party.



Such pretty shoes! Hope you didn't get any food on them


----------



## mrl1005

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> mrl, gorgeous!!!  Are those your peach strass FiFis?  Weren't they supposed to be your wedding shoes??? hehe!



Hehe!! Yes they are! I figured these needed at least a couple outings prior to the big day. I figured worn in CLs means heels I can wear for the entire ceremony plus reception without entirely losing feeling in my fingers on my feet. (And, I'm ever so bad at the whole patience thing. You should have seen me as a kid on Christmas. I was the kid who would make little rips in the gifts to see what it was and then hide it so mommy wouldn't know. Lol) 



fumi said:


> Such pretty shoes! Hope you didn't get any food on them



Thanks fumi!! No, no food on them. I made sure they had their own bib since those fifis sure do love those BBQ wings! (Corny joke is getting blamed on the time here, but I so couldn't resist!)


----------



## poppyseed

evanescent said:


> Tonight I wore my black patent Bianca 140:



Lovely! Who's the clutch by if you don't mind me asking? I love it


----------



## Nolia

crystalhowlett said:


> Wow! This is just for dinner? U look hot! Love the dress and of course the Isoldes r perfect!!





abs678 said:


> Wow, those look really good on you





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Nolia, you look stunning!!!  You wore those Isoldes to perfection!



Thank you for all the kind comments!


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:


> I actually didn't wear these PP Spike in Rose today, but I got a picture for those of you who have been asking for one. The dress is DVF. I haven't worn these yet I just got them a few days ago, but hope to next week. I had an event at my synagogue and didn't think the spikes were the best choice.



Wow meg!
Lovingggg it!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Casual dinner out with a good friend.  Love wearing jeans!

Japanese brand red tank-top, TSE black cardigan, 7 for All Man Kind Boot-cut jeans, YSL scarf, Japanese leather jacket, Chanel Kisslock Clutch and my red eel Piggy 100.  Love the shade of red!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Casual dinner out with a good friend.  Love wearing jeans!
> 
> Japanese brand red tank-top, TSE black cardigan, 7 for All Man Kind Boot-cut jeans, YSL scarf, Japanese leather jacket, Chanel Kisslock Clutch and my red eel Piggy 100.  Love the shade of red!



Love your kisslock and eel babe. You're so beautiful


----------



## crystalhowlett

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Thank you! I read this comment out loud...this made me laugh so hard!! I can't believe that actually happened!



Well I didn't know i was drunk when I posted this! Hahaha.  ( I know I wasn't damn diet!)  
I know what in the world!!! Beyonce shook her booty to hard I guess ; )


----------



## crystalhowlett

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Casual dinner out with a good friend.  Love wearing jeans!
> 
> Japanese brand red tank-top, TSE black cardigan, 7 for All Man Kind Boot-cut jeans, YSL scarf, Japanese leather jacket, Chanel Kisslock Clutch and my red eel Piggy 100.  Love the shade of red!



Hot!!


----------



## SeeingRed

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Casual dinner out with a good friend.  Love wearing jeans!
> 
> Japanese brand red tank-top, TSE black cardigan, 7 for All Man Kind Boot-cut jeans, YSL scarf, Japanese leather jacket, Chanel Kisslock Clutch and my red eel Piggy 100.  Love the shade of red!



Love your outfit!


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Absolutely adore this dress Meg


Thanks Hermosa. I got it really cheap on ebay. It isn't a style I have seen since but would love to find another one since this one has pockets and the skirt part of the dress flairs out a bit giving it really nice movement. 


mrl1005 said:


> Wore my fifi strass to my friend's Super Bowl party.


You look awesome MRL. Love the shoes on you. So pretty.


crystalhowlett said:


> Ooh those r pretty, love the DVF as well!! Always perfect!


Thank you Crystal. 


fumi said:


> You look great as usual!  It's so weird that the shoes look pink in the first pic but look orange in the next two pics.


Thanks Fumi, I know what you mean but the shoes are pink. Not sure why they look orange there. It must be the lighting.


HelenOfTroy45 said:


> meg you look so beautiful
> By the way, do you every have to break in your shoes?  It looks like your legs and feet are so slender that you never have any problems with any CLs.


Aww, thanks Helen. Mostly I don't have to break in my shoes more than just about an hour or two of wear, I usually do that at Shul/synagogue. There isn't a lot of walking, but standing then sitting then standing again usually does it. Most of my foot is thin but my forefoot is wide and I have flat feet. Or maybe my forefoot just looks wide because of my flat feet 


d00rvm said:


> Wow meg!
> Lovingggg it!!!!



Thank you so much D!


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Casual dinner out with a good friend.  Love wearing jeans!
> 
> Japanese brand red tank-top, TSE black cardigan, 7 for All Man Kind Boot-cut jeans, YSL scarf, Japanese leather jacket, Chanel Kisslock Clutch and my red eel Piggy 100.  Love the shade of red!



Wow, now that is HOT, casual chic. You look gorgeous, Love everything. I think I need that clutch!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Love your kisslock and eel babe. You're so beautiful


Thank you CC!  Yes love my kisslock and eel.  Perfect shade of red.  You have to get the red kisslock hun!



crystalhowlett said:


> Hot!!


Thank you crystal!



SeeingRed said:


> Love your outfit!


Thank you hun!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Wow, now that is HOT, casual chic. You look gorgeous, Love everything. I think I need that clutch!



Thanks meg!  AAnnndd YES YOU DO!!!  The clutch is compact yet hold a lot of things.  2 mobile phones, a compact, lipstick, eyedrop, a tiny wallet and some more.  You will love it!!!  I sure do!!!


----------



## Nolia

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Casual dinner out with a good friend.  Love wearing jeans!
> 
> Japanese brand red tank-top, TSE black cardigan, 7 for All Man Kind Boot-cut jeans, YSL scarf, Japanese leather jacket, Chanel Kisslock Clutch and my red eel Piggy 100.  Love the shade of red!



Great piggies.  But that kisslock...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Nolia said:


> Great piggies.  But that kisslock...


Haha!  Seems like everyone likes the Kisslock more than the piggies this time around


----------



## PyAri

Nolia said:


> *Out to dinner tonight at Prime in the Windsor Arms (Toronto).
> Wearing a plunge mesh dress from The Windsor Store (haha), Chanel Timeless WOC, Louboutin Isolde Rose Gold.*



gorgeous!!


----------



## beagly911

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Casual dinner out with a good friend.  Love wearing jeans!
> 
> Japanese brand red tank-top, TSE black cardigan, 7 for All Man Kind Boot-cut jeans, YSL scarf, Japanese leather jacket, Chanel Kisslock Clutch and my red eel Piggy 100.  Love the shade of red!


Great look HelenOfTroy!!!  Your piggies are perfect!!


----------



## Brazucaa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Casual dinner out with a good friend.  Love wearing jeans!
> 
> Japanese brand red tank-top, TSE black cardigan, 7 for All Man Kind Boot-cut jeans, YSL scarf, Japanese leather jacket, Chanel Kisslock Clutch and my red eel Piggy 100.  Love the shade of red!



LOVE the Piggies AND the jacket!... but only someone so slender as you could wear that jacket!... 


You look great as usual, HOT. I bet you choose the 100s so you would not tower above him (you look too good to be going out with a girl... )

B


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Wow, now that is HOT, casual chic. You look gorgeous, Love everything. I think I need that clutch!



and that jacket, girl!... only the two of you can wear it as it should be worn... 

B


----------



## hermosa_vogue

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Casual dinner out with a good friend.  Love wearing jeans!
> 
> Japanese brand red tank-top, TSE black cardigan, 7 for All Man Kind Boot-cut jeans, YSL scarf, Japanese leather jacket, Chanel Kisslock Clutch and my red eel Piggy 100.  Love the shade of red!



I just adore red eel.  Both the shoes and the Chanel!


----------



## mrl1005

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Casual dinner out with a good friend.  Love wearing jeans!
> 
> Japanese brand red tank-top, TSE black cardigan, 7 for All Man Kind Boot-cut jeans, YSL scarf, Japanese leather jacket, Chanel Kisslock Clutch and my red eel Piggy 100.  Love the shade of red!



You look absolutely stunning!!! I'm so envious of your legs!!!!!!!!! What is your secret???? 

The piggies are TDF! (I have a pair of LPs in red eel, and I absolutely understand the love for that shade of red!) 

And, your Chanel is lovely too!


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Casual dinner out with a good friend.  Love wearing jeans!
> 
> Japanese brand red tank-top, TSE black cardigan, 7 for All Man Kind Boot-cut jeans, YSL scarf, Japanese leather jacket, Chanel Kisslock Clutch and my red eel Piggy 100.  Love the shade of red!



The red piggies are gorgeous on you!!!
Love the outfit!!!


----------



## abs678

mularice said:


> Olive silk trousers, champagne silk top and black tux jacket. Accessorised with McQueen scarf, croc clutch and black jazz Decoletté's. I tried it with a grey tee and hooded leather jacket but the tux jacket got more likes on Instagram lol


Would you mind sharing where you got the silk trousers from?  I'm really feelin' some loose pants, have nothing but skinnies in my closet. TIF


----------



## CocoB

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Casual dinner out with a good friend.  Love wearing jeans!
> 
> Japanese brand red tank-top, TSE black cardigan, 7 for All Man Kind Boot-cut jeans, YSL scarf, Japanese leather jacket, Chanel Kisslock Clutch and my red eel Piggy 100.  Love the shade of red!



SO pretty!


----------



## Tuymiu

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Casual dinner out with a good friend.  Love wearing jeans!
> 
> Japanese brand red tank-top, TSE black cardigan, 7 for All Man Kind Boot-cut jeans, YSL scarf, Japanese leather jacket, Chanel Kisslock Clutch and my red eel Piggy 100.  Love the shade of red!




Love the jeans and red heels!  They make you look tall and skinny.


----------



## mularice

abs678 said:


> Would you mind sharing where you got the silk trousers from?  I'm really feelin' some loose pants, have nothing but skinnies in my closet. TIF



They were cheapy trousers from a UK site called boohoo.com
Customer service is appalling and shipping is rubbish! I feel they are a little too loose in the leg so I'm going to take them in slightly for a nicer silhouette.
I have similar trousers from H&M and have noticed a lot of places doing this peg leg / harem style so I guess it's in fashion. ASOS also had some nice ones too.


----------



## crystalhowlett

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Thanks meg!  AAnnndd YES YOU DO!!!  The clutch is compact yet hold a lot of things.  2 mobile phones, a compact, lipstick, eyedrop, a tiny wallet and some more.  You will love it!!!  I sure do!!!



Ummmm that's a lot. I need one too. Love the color as well matches the name.


----------



## JessieG

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Casual dinner out with a good friend.  Love wearing jeans!
> 
> Japanese brand red tank-top, TSE black cardigan, 7 for All Man Kind Boot-cut jeans, YSL scarf, Japanese leather jacket, Chanel Kisslock Clutch and my red eel Piggy 100.  Love the shade of red!



You look damn hot. Shoes look amaze! Love the jeans..!


----------



## caitle

mrl1005 said:


> Wore my fifi strass to my friend's Super Bowl party.



They are amazing! I like the combination of leather & crystal 



megt10 said:


> I actually didn't wear these PP Spike in Rose today, but I got a picture for those of you who have been asking for one. The dress is DVF. I haven't worn these yet I just got them a few days ago, but hope to next week. I had an event at my synagogue and didn't think the spikes were the best choice.



LOVE the DVF and LOVE LOVE the PP. You look so pretty!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Casual dinner out with a good friend.  Love wearing jeans!
> 
> Japanese brand red tank-top, TSE black cardigan, 7 for All Man Kind Boot-cut jeans, YSL scarf, Japanese leather jacket, Chanel Kisslock Clutch and my red eel Piggy 100.  Love the shade of red!



You look so chic. I love the pop of red.


----------



## caitle

Went to a casual dinner with some friends last night wearing nude simples, cotton on (super cheap Aus brand) dress, no name cardigan, leather belt and mulberry bag.

Wore the simples again today to work with threadless tshirt and McQ leather skirt. Bit of a casual day today! 

(sorry, just noticed the shocking quality of these photos from my phone...)


----------



## poppyseed

caitle said:


> Went to a casual dinner with some friends last night wearing nude simples, cotton on (super cheap Aus brand) dress, no name cardigan, leather belt and mulberry bag.
> 
> Wore the simples again today to work with threadless tshirt and McQ leather skirt. Bit of a casual day today!
> 
> (sorry, just noticed the shocking quality of these photos from my phone...)



LOve it all! But the first dress, I want! Just the sort of dress I'm hunting for at the moment


----------



## Christchrist

caitle said:


> Went to a casual dinner with some friends last night wearing nude simples, cotton on (super cheap Aus brand) dress, no name cardigan, leather belt and mulberry bag.
> 
> Wore the simples again today to work with threadless tshirt and McQ leather skirt. Bit of a casual day today!
> 
> (sorry, just noticed the shocking quality of these photos from my phone...)



Very cute. Love the belt


----------



## beagly911

caitle said:


> Went to a casual dinner with some friends last night wearing nude simples, cotton on (super cheap Aus brand) dress, no name cardigan, leather belt and mulberry bag.
> 
> Wore the simples again today to work with threadless tshirt and McQ leather skirt. Bit of a casual day today!
> 
> (sorry, just noticed the shocking quality of these photos from my phone...)



Great looks!!  Simples are so comfy and the nude is great with everything!!


----------



## mularice

caitle said:


> Went to a casual dinner with some friends last night wearing nude simples, cotton on (super cheap Aus brand) dress, no name cardigan, leather belt and mulberry bag.
> 
> Wore the simples again today to work with threadless tshirt and McQ leather skirt. Bit of a casual day today!
> 
> (sorry, just noticed the shocking quality of these photos from my phone...)



Love both outfits. You loo lovely!
I especially love the belt with the print dress. I can never accessorise like that!


----------



## megt10

caitle said:


> They are amazing! I like the combination of leather & crystal
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the DVF and LOVE LOVE the PP. You look so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> You look so chic. I love the pop of red.


Thank you so much.


caitle said:


> Went to a casual dinner with some friends last night wearing nude simples, cotton on (super cheap Aus brand) dress, no name cardigan, leather belt and mulberry bag.
> 
> Wore the simples again today to work with threadless tshirt and McQ leather skirt. Bit of a casual day today!
> 
> (sorry, just noticed the shocking quality of these photos from my phone...)


You look awesome. Love the belt with the dress.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

caitle said:


> Went to a casual dinner with some friends last night wearing nude simples, cotton on (super cheap Aus brand) dress, no name cardigan, leather belt and mulberry bag.
> 
> Wore the simples again today to work with threadless tshirt and McQ leather skirt. Bit of a casual day today!
> 
> (sorry, just noticed the shocking quality of these photos from my phone...)



Gosh how cute are you!  Love that Cotton On dress


----------



## caitle

Thank you for your lovely comments *poppyseed, Christchrist, beagly911, mularice, megt10* and *hermosa_vogue!*

I got the dress as a hand me _up_ from my teenage sister.. haha. I swear I wear my other CLs, but I always go back to my Simples because they are so comfy.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Top and jacket - *Dynamite*
CDC belt - *Hermès*
Lambskin pants - *J Brand*
Sandals - *Christian Louboutin 8 Mignons*


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Top and jacket - Dynamite
> CDC belt - Hermès
> Lambskin pants - J Brand
> Sandals - Christian Louboutin 8 Mignons



Girl you look fierce!


----------



## deltalady

Today I found out that I passed the CPA exam so I decided to wear a suit to work for kicks and giggles.  It's hilarious how many people asked me if I had an interview today!

Suit: Ann Taylor
Blouse: H&M
Shoes: CL New Simple 120 black patent


----------



## deltalady

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Top and jacket - *Dynamite*
> CDC belt - *Hermès*
> Lambskin pants - *J Brand*
> Sandals - *Christian Louboutin 8 Mignons*
> 
> View attachment 2054587
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054588



You look great!


----------



## Christchrist

deltalady said:


> Today I found out that I passed the CPA exam so I decided to wear a suit to work for kicks and giggles.  It's hilarious how many people asked me if I had an interview today!
> 
> Suit: Ann Taylor
> Blouse: H&M
> Shoes: CL New Simple 120 black patent



Oh yey! Congrats


----------



## fumi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Top and jacket - *Dynamite*
> CDC belt - *Hermès*
> Lambskin pants - *J Brand*
> Sandals - *Christian Louboutin 8 Mignons*
> 
> View attachment 2054587
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054588



Super cute! I love purple  Is it hard to walk in the Mignons since the toe box is full of "openings" and there's not much material to support the side of the foot?


----------



## deltalady

Christchrist said:


> Oh yey! Congrats



Thank you!


----------



## beagly911

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Top and jacket - *Dynamite*
> CDC belt - *Hermès*
> Lambskin pants - *J Brand*
> Sandals - *Christian Louboutin 8 Mignons*
> 
> View attachment 2054587
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054588


You look fabulous CEC!!


----------



## beagly911

deltalady said:


> Today I found out that I passed the CPA exam so I decided to wear a suit to work for kicks and giggles.  It's hilarious how many people asked me if I had an interview today!
> 
> Suit: Ann Taylor
> Blouse: H&M
> Shoes: CL New Simple 120 black patent


I love an Ann Taylor suit and with the New Simples...breathtaking and chic!!  Congrats on passing your CPA exam!!!


----------



## picabo

deltalady said:


> Today I found out that I passed the CPA exam so I decided to wear a suit to work for kicks and giggles.  It's hilarious how many people asked me if I had an interview today!
> 
> Suit: Ann Taylor
> Blouse: H&M
> Shoes: CL New Simple 120 black patent



Congrats! That exam nearly killed me but its such a great asset to have! Yay go out and celebrate!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Christchrist said:


> Girl you look fierce!





deltalady said:


> You look great!






beagly911 said:


> You look fabulous CEC!!





fumi said:


> Super cute! I love purple  Is it hard to walk in the Mignons since the toe box is full of "openings" and there's not much material to support the side of the foot?



Thank you ladies!!! 
Fumi - not at all. My feet aren't wide (I'd say they're normal in width) and I don't have long toes either, so there's no toe-overhang ... but if one has wide feet AND long toes, definitely avoid this style. It's definitely a more "delicate" shoe for evening wear imo. The pitch is quite steep too (120 heel), but I generally feel this pitch is best for me cuz I love similar pitched styles like Lady Claude 120 and Pigalle 120


----------



## hermosa_vogue

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Top and jacket - *Dynamite*
> CDC belt - *Hermès*
> Lambskin pants - *J Brand*
> Sandals - *Christian Louboutin 8 Mignons*
> 
> View attachment 2054587
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054588



The Mignons look great on you!  How did you size in them?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Top and jacket - *Dynamite*
> CDC belt - *Hermès*
> Lambskin pants - *J Brand*
> Sandals - *Christian Louboutin 8 Mignons*
> 
> View attachment 2054587
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054588



I love your outfit!!! The pants are too cool!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Casual dinner out with a good friend.  Love wearing jeans!
> 
> Japanese brand red tank-top, TSE black cardigan, 7 for All Man Kind Boot-cut jeans, YSL scarf, Japanese leather jacket, Chanel Kisslock Clutch and my red eel Piggy 100.  Love the shade of red!



I love the scarf and clutch! Cute outfit!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

beagly911 said:


> Great look HelenOfTroy!!!  Your piggies are perfect!!



Dear beagly, piggies in 100s are comfy!  Thank you!!!



Brazucaa said:


> LOVE the Piggies AND the jacket!... but only someone so slender as you could wear that jacket!...
> 
> 
> You look great as usual, HOT. I bet you choose the 100s so you would not tower above him (you look too good to be going out with a girl... )
> 
> B



You always crack me up Brazucaa!  I did go out with a great friend of mine.  Thank God, she is also very westernized like myself!!!  Now as for towering over men, I easily do with even 100s, bwahahahahaha!!!!:lolots:



hermosa_vogue said:


> I just adore red eel.  Both the shoes and the Chanel!



Same here.  I love the texture and how it takes the red.  Its not just a plain red.  The Kisslock is a winner! 



mrl1005 said:


> You look absolutely stunning!!! I'm so envious of your legs!!!!!!!!! What is your secret????
> 
> The piggies are TDF! (I have a pair of LPs in red eel, and I absolutely understand the love for that shade of red!)
> 
> And, your Chanel is lovely too!



Thanks mrl.  My feet has been having problems for the past year or so and I have not been able to wear heels as much as I used to so I lost a lot of muscle which I am not happy about.  Nonetheless, thank you for the compliment!  Red eel is TDF isnt it!



stilly said:


> The red piggies are gorgeous on you!!!
> Love the outfit!!!



Thank you stilly!  Love your piggies more!!!



CocoB said:


> SO pretty!



Thank you Coco!!!  XOXO!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Tuymiu said:


> Love the jeans and red heels!  They make you look tall and skinny.


Thank you!!!  Wish I were taller.  I am 5'5 so a 100 brings me up to 5'9-ish which would be an ideal height without heels   Oh why did I not drink more milk!!! Hehe!!!



crystalhowlett said:


> Ummmm that's a lot. I need one too. Love the color as well matches the name.


Yes we all need and become twins!!!  Hehehe!!!  Thank you crystal!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

JessieG said:


> You look damn hot. Shoes look amaze! Love the jeans..!


Jessie always so kind.  Thank you!!!



caitle said:


> They are amazing! I like the combination of leather & crystal
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the DVF and LOVE LOVE the PP. You look so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> You look so chic. I love the pop of red.


Thank you!  Not good at color coordination coz I don't know how, but can do red.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

caitle said:


> Went to a casual dinner with some friends last night wearing nude simples, cotton on (super cheap Aus brand) dress, no name cardigan, leather belt and mulberry bag.
> 
> Wore the simples again today to work with threadless tshirt and McQ leather skirt. Bit of a casual day today!
> 
> (sorry, just noticed the shocking quality of these photos from my phone...)


You look so cute!  The nude is a perfect color against your skin!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Top and jacket - *Dynamite*
> CDC belt - *Hermès*
> Lambskin pants - *J Brand*
> Sandals - *Christian Louboutin 8 Mignons*
> 
> View attachment 2054587
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054588


Ooooooo!!!  Dressed to Kill!!!  Cool outfit!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

deltalady said:


> Today I found out that I passed the CPA exam so I decided to wear a suit to work for kicks and giggles.  It's hilarious how many people asked me if I had an interview today!
> 
> Suit: Ann Taylor
> Blouse: H&M
> Shoes: CL New Simple 120 black patent


Wow, delta!  CPA qualification is very very hard work!  You Go Girl!!! Congratulations!!!
Looking powerful in your suits and simples!


----------



## deltalady

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wow, delta!  CPA qualification is very very hard work!  You Go Girl!!! Congratulations!!!
> Looking powerful in your suits and simples!





picabo said:


> Congrats! That exam nearly killed me but its such a great asset to have! Yay go out and celebrate!!!





beagly911 said:


> I love an Ann Taylor suit and with the New Simples...breathtaking and chic!!  Congrats on passing your CPA exam!!!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Nolia

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Top and jacket - *Dynamite*
> CDC belt - *Hermès*
> Lambskin pants - *J Brand*
> Sandals - *Christian Louboutin 8 Mignons*
> 
> View attachment 2054587
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054588




Amazing from head to toe!  Love the pops of purple!


----------



## mrl1005

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear beagly, piggies in 100s are comfy!  Thank you!!!
> 
> You always crack me up Brazucaa!  I did go out with a great friend of mine.  Thank God, she is also very westernized like myself!!!  Now as for towering over men, I easily do with even 100s, bwahahahahaha!!!!:lolots:
> 
> Same here.  I love the texture and how it takes the red.  Its not just a plain red.  The Kisslock is a winner!
> 
> Thanks mrl.  My feet has been having problems for the past year or so and I have not been able to wear heels as much as I used to so I lost a lot of muscle which I am not happy about.  Nonetheless, thank you for the compliment!  Red eel is TDF isnt it!
> 
> Thank you stilly!  Love your piggies more!!!
> 
> Thank you Coco!!!  XOXO!!!



No need to thank...it is only the truth!! And, yes red eel is gorgeous and it seems that it's beauty never wants to be captured on camera. 

I hope your feet are doing better!! Your pairs are too gorgeous to just sit in their boxes/shelf/storage home and not be worn and looked at w envy/admiration/try not to drool by all who can see them!!


----------



## stilly

deltalady said:


> Today I found out that I passed the CPA exam so I decided to wear a suit to work for kicks and giggles.  It's hilarious how many people asked me if I had an interview today!
> 
> Suit: Ann Taylor
> Blouse: H&M
> Shoes: CL New Simple 120 black patent



Congrats on passing the CPA exam!!!
Love the look!!!


----------



## deltalady

stilly said:


> Congrats on passing the CPA exam!!!
> Love the look!!!



Thank you stilly!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your outfit!!! The pants are too cool!!!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Ooooooo!!!  Dressed to Kill!!!  Cool outfit!!!!





Nolia said:


> Amazing from head to toe!  Love the pops of purple!





hermosa_vogue said:


> The Mignons look great on you!  How did you size in them?



Thanks everyone!! You're all too kind!

Hermosa - I took them half size up. I can probably do TTS too but the ankle strap would need an extra hole punched in. They are really beautiful though and definitely an evening shoe imo


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Hi everyone! Newbie here. I love all the gorgeous outfits. Here I am headed out to celebrate my anniversary with dinner and a movie with something quick and simple.






Leggings and top- Bebe
Jacket-Kenneth Cole
Shoes-CL Fifi Spikes
Bag-LV Alma Epi Electric


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Hi everyone! Newbie here. I love all the gorgeous outfits. Here I am headed out to celebrate my anniversary with dinner and a movie with something quick and simple.
> 
> Leggings and top- Bebe
> Jacket-Kenneth Cole
> Shoes-CL Fifi Spikes
> Bag-LV Alma Epi Electric



Girl you are fabulous. Mmmmkayyyyy


----------



## abs678

Mrs. MFH said:


> Hi everyone! Newbie here. I love all the gorgeous outfits. Here I am headed out to celebrate my anniversary with dinner and a movie with something quick and simple.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2057124
> 
> 
> 
> Leggings and top- Bebe
> Jacket-Kenneth Cole
> Shoes-CL Fifi Spikes
> Bag-LV Alma Epi Electric


Pretty bag


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Mrs. MFH said:


> Hi everyone! Newbie here. I love all the gorgeous outfits. Here I am headed out to celebrate my anniversary with dinner and a movie with something quick and simple.
> 
> Leggings and top- Bebe
> Jacket-Kenneth Cole
> Shoes-CL Fifi Spikes
> Bag-LV Alma Epi Electric



You look gorgeous! I like wearing all black with a pop of red too with black CL heels :0)


----------



## Christchrist

Express dress

KDT Hermes bracelet , coach bangle and some other bangles and diamond bracelets 

Crystal python lady peep 
LV sobe ivory clutch. 
Terrible lighting


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> Express dress
> 
> KDT Hermes bracelet , coach bangle and some other bangles and diamond bracelets
> 
> Crystal python lady peep
> LV sobe ivory clutch.
> Terrible lighting



You look great. Those shoes look great!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> You look great. Those shoes look great!



Thank you Jess


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Express dress
> 
> KDT Hermes bracelet , coach bangle and some other bangles and diamond bracelets
> 
> Crystal python lady peep
> LV sobe ivory clutch.
> Terrible lighting



Yaayyy!! 
These look amazing, you look amazing, I'm just all around in love!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thank you Jess



Omg I just saw a channel white reptile that would match these on eBay.

Ps- u look gorgeous by the way!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

A friends engagement party.


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Express dress
> 
> KDT Hermes bracelet , coach bangle and some other bangles and diamond bracelets
> 
> Crystal python lady peep
> LV sobe ivory clutch.
> Terrible lighting



So, so, sooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Mrs. MFH said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! Newbie here. I love all the gorgeous outfits. Here I am headed out to celebrate my anniversary with dinner and a movie with something quick and simple.
> 
> Leggings and top- Bebe
> Jacket-Kenneth Cole
> Shoes-CL Fifi Spikes
> Bag-LV Alma Epi Electric



Ooooh love the &#10084; fifispikes&#10084;!! Happy anniversary!!!  Great dinner n movie outfit.


----------



## crystalhowlett

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Top and jacket - Dynamite
> CDC belt - Hermès
> Lambskin pants - J Brand
> Sandals - Christian Louboutin 8 Mignons



Love it all!! Your fashion sense is in point.  
Tell me about these lamb skin j brand pants. They look awesome on u. I need some. How do they run?


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Omg I just saw a channel white reptile that would match these on eBay.
> 
> Ps- u look gorgeous by the way!!



What! Give my the item number pweezzzzz


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> Yaayyy!!
> These look amazing, you look amazing, I'm just all around in love!!


Thank you. I ended up changing into my backup piggy kid 120. Lol. Needed more stability. I always bring an extra pair of shoes  


BagBragger said:


> So, so, sooooo pretty!!!!



Thanks girl


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> A friends engagement party.



Crystal! You're stinking adorable!


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thank you. I ended up changing into my backup piggy kid 120. Lol. Needed more stability. I always bring an extra pair of shoes
> 
> Thanks girl



Oh you look fabulous in the piggies as well!! You can do no wrong girl!!


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> Oh you look fabulous in the piggies as well!! You can do no wrong girl!!



Trust me. I'm all kinds if wrong in wedges


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. I ended up changing into my backup piggy kid 120. Lol. Needed more stability. I always bring an extra pair of shoes
> 
> 
> Thanks girl
> 
> View attachment 2058096



Great classic! You wear them well!


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> Great classic! You wear them well!



Thank you. They really do feel good in kid. I was running around with no problems


----------



## AEGIS

deltalady said:


> Today I found out that I passed the CPA exam so I decided to wear a suit to work for kicks and giggles.  It's hilarious how many people asked me if I had an interview today!
> 
> Suit: Ann Taylor
> Blouse: H&M
> Shoes: CL New Simple 120 black patent




congrats!


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Express dress
> 
> KDT Hermes bracelet , coach bangle and some other bangles and diamond bracelets
> 
> Crystal python lady peep
> LV sobe ivory clutch.
> Terrible lighting
> 
> View attachment 2057825



You look great! I love the shoes!


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:


> You look great! I love the shoes!



I'm not so comfy walking in the lady peep. I'm more stable in the piggy 120. Weird


----------



## beagly911

Mrs. MFH said:


> Hi everyone! Newbie here. I love all the gorgeous outfits. Here I am headed out to celebrate my anniversary with dinner and a movie with something quick and simple.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2057124
> 
> 
> 
> Leggings and top- Bebe
> Jacket-Kenneth Cole
> Shoes-CL Fifi Spikes
> Bag-LV Alma Epi Electric


You look great!!  Happy anniversary!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Express dress
> 
> KDT Hermes bracelet , coach bangle and some other bangles and diamond bracelets
> 
> Crystal python lady peep
> LV sobe ivory clutch.
> Terrible lighting
> 
> View attachment 2057825


Fab CC!!  Who's the cutie in the bed behind you?? hehe


----------



## beagly911

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2058045
> 
> 
> A friends engagement party.


Soo cute crystal!!!  Your bag is awesome!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Fab CC!!  Who's the cutie in the bed behind you?? hehe



Thanks beags. That's my Toby   He likes to be in the pic


----------



## soleilbrun

Mrs. MFH said:


> Hi everyone! Newbie here. I love all the gorgeous outfits. Here I am headed out to celebrate my anniversary with dinner and a movie with something quick and simple.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2057124
> 
> 
> 
> Leggings and top- Bebe
> Jacket-Kenneth Cole
> Shoes-CL Fifi Spikes
> Bag-LV Alma Epi Electric



Happy anniversary! You look fantastic.



Christchrist said:


> Express dress
> 
> KDT Hermes bracelet , coach bangle and some other bangles and diamond bracelets
> 
> Crystal python lady peep
> LV sobe ivory clutch.
> Terrible lighting
> 
> View attachment 2057825



Hotness all over the place! I know you get decked out all the time. Last time was for your MRI. Are you going to check the mailbox? If I were your neighbor, I'd be spying out the window everytime you step out to see what all the cool kids are wearing. You have the best stuff.



crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2058045
> 
> 
> A friends engagement party.



Love it all.


----------



## Christchrist

soleilbrun said:


> Happy anniversary! You look fantastic.
> 
> Hotness all over the place! I know you get decked out all the time. Last time was for your MRI. Are you going to check the mailbox? If I were your neighbor, I'd be spying out the window everytime you step out to see what all the cool kids are wearing. You have the best stuff.
> 
> Love it all.



Lol. I don't get dressed up much. Trust me you guys see it when I do lol


----------



## Christchrist

LeatherBoots said:


> heading out the other night, wearing New Simple Pump 120





LeatherBoots said:


> a simple day time shopping outfit the other day, wearing New Simple Pump 120



That's a great shoe on you. You love it? Comfy huh


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. I ended up changing into my backup piggy kid 120. Lol. Needed more stability. I always bring an extra pair of shoes
> 
> 
> Thanks girl
> 
> View attachment 2058096



The Black Kid Piggies are gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## deltalady

AEGIS said:


> congrats!



Thank you!  Hardest thing I've done thus far.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> The Black Kid Piggies are gorgeous on you!!!



Thanks stilly. Can't believe I am more secure in piggy 120 than lp


----------



## laurenychu

Everyone looks amazing! Sorry for the general message, having a hard time keeping up with you ladies! Haven't really worn any loubies in a while, but brought out the lady dafs for lunar new year!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Mrs. MFH said:


> Hi everyone! Newbie here. I love all the gorgeous outfits. Here I am headed out to celebrate my anniversary with dinner and a movie with something quick and simple.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2057124
> 
> 
> 
> Leggings and top- Bebe
> Jacket-Kenneth Cole
> Shoes-CL Fifi Spikes
> Bag-LV Alma Epi Electric


Looking great!  Love the whole entire outfit!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Express dress
> 
> KDT Hermes bracelet , coach bangle and some other bangles and diamond bracelets
> 
> Crystal python lady peep
> LV sobe ivory clutch.
> Terrible lighting
> 
> View attachment 2057825


Oooooo Lookin' Like a True Ladeeeyyyy!!!!
Love the Peeps and the Clutch combo!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2058045
> 
> 
> A friends engagement party.


You are sooo adorable crystal!!!  Love what you put together


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. I ended up changing into my backup piggy kid 120. Lol. Needed more stability. I always bring an extra pair of shoes
> 
> 
> Thanks girl
> 
> View attachment 2058096


I love this!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LeatherBoots said:


> heading out the other night, wearing New Simple Pump 120


Sexy!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

laurenychu said:


> Everyone looks amazing! Sorry for the general message, having a hard time keeping up with you ladies! Haven't really worn any loubies in a while, but brought out the lady dafs for lunar new year!


You look so cute!  Love the Lady Daffs on you!


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Lol. I don't get dressed up much. Trust me you guys see it when I do lol



I'm ready to put on some heels...well not really, but in my mind I am!


----------



## laurenychu

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You look so cute!  Love the Lady Daffs on you!



Thank you Helen!!


----------



## martinaa

laurenychu said:


> Everyone looks amazing! Sorry for the general message, having a hard time keeping up with you ladies! Haven't really worn any loubies in a while, but brought out the lady dafs for lunar new year!



Great outfit! You look amazing!


----------



## JessieG

laurenychu said:


> Everyone looks amazing! Sorry for the general message, having a hard time keeping up with you ladies! Haven't really worn any loubies in a while, but brought out the lady dafs for lunar new year!



Gorgeous!


----------



## 318Platinum

Dropping in to let everyone know how fabulous, fierce and fun everyone looks in their CLs and to share with you all my first outing with my Christmas present! Hands down, this style is like one of my TOP faves for sure right now! Can't wait to get more! ;-D

PIGALLE 120 Graffiti Patent


----------



## gfairenoughh

318Platinum said:


> Dropping in to let everyone know how fabulous, fierce and fun everyone looks in their CLs and to share with you all my first outing with my Christmas present! Hands down, this style is like one of my TOP faves for sure right now! Can't wait to get more! ;-D
> 
> PIGALLE 120 Graffiti Patent



Damn gurl! You look fierce! That color is beautiful on you!


----------



## megt10

Mrs. MFH said:


> Hi everyone! Newbie here. I love all the gorgeous outfits. Here I am headed out to celebrate my anniversary with dinner and a movie with something quick and simple.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2057124
> 
> 
> 
> Leggings and top- Bebe
> Jacket-Kenneth Cole
> Shoes-CL Fifi Spikes
> Bag-LV Alma Epi Electric


Great outfit love the shoes.


Christchrist said:


> Express dress
> 
> KDT Hermes bracelet , coach bangle and some other bangles and diamond bracelets
> 
> Crystal python lady peep
> LV sobe ivory clutch.
> Terrible lighting
> You look amazing in any light! Those shoes are TDF.
> View attachment 2057825





crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2058045
> 
> 
> A friends engagement party.


You look so cute.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. I ended up changing into my backup piggy kid 120. Lol. Needed more stability. I always bring an extra pair of shoes
> 
> 
> Thanks girl
> 
> View attachment 2058096


These look great too. I always keep a change of shoes in my car, just in case 


Christchrist said:


> I'm not so comfy walking in the lady peep. I'm more stable in the piggy 120. Weird



I agree, I have a hard time walking in the LP's as well. When I wear mine I swear I look like I don't know how to walk in heels. Other ladies swear by these shoes, but for me they aren't comfortable and I don't feel stable either. It is too bad since they always look so hot.


----------



## megt10

LeatherBoots said:


> heading out the other night, wearing New Simple Pump 120





LeatherBoots said:


> a simple day time shopping outfit the other day, wearing New Simple Pump 120


Love these shoes. You look great.


laurenychu said:


> Everyone looks amazing! Sorry for the general message, having a hard time keeping up with you ladies! Haven't really worn any loubies in a while, but brought out the lady dafs for lunar new year!


Happy New Year, looking good.


318Platinum said:


> Dropping in to let everyone know how fabulous, fierce and fun everyone looks in their CLs and to share with you all my first outing with my Christmas present! Hands down, this style is like one of my TOP faves for sure right now! Can't wait to get more! ;-D
> 
> PIGALLE 120 Graffiti Patent



Fantastic outfit and shoes. I love the Graffiti and your legs look amazing.


----------



## DebbiNC

318Platinum said:


> Dropping in to let everyone know how fabulous, fierce and fun everyone looks in their CLs and to share with you all my first outing with my Christmas present! Hands down, this style is like one of my TOP faves for sure right now! Can't wait to get more! ;-D
> 
> PIGALLE 120 Graffiti Patent



Fabulous!!!


----------



## Christchrist

laurenychu said:


> Everyone looks amazing! Sorry for the general message, having a hard time keeping up with you ladies! Haven't really worn any loubies in a while, but brought out the lady dafs for lunar new year!


Your whole outfit is great! Love the hair with that dress


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oooooo Lookin' Like a True Ladeeeyyyy!!!!
> Love the Peeps and the Clutch combo!!!



Thanks hot


----------



## Nolia

laurenychu said:


> Everyone looks amazing! Sorry for the general message, having a hard time keeping up with you ladies! Haven't really worn any loubies in a while, but brought out the lady dafs for lunar new year!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> I'm ready to put on some heels...well not really, but in my mind I am!



Girl lol. With all that bandage. You crazy


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Dropping in to let everyone know how fabulous, fierce and fun everyone looks in their CLs and to share with you all my first outing with my Christmas present! Hands down, this style is like one of my TOP faves for sure right now! Can't wait to get more! ;-D
> 
> PIGALLE 120 Graffiti Patent



Yup I love that shoe! Looks great with your outfit. Wurrrkkkkk it diva platinum


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Great outfit love the shoes.
> 
> You look so cute.



Thanks meg you're  too kind


----------



## 318Platinum

gfairenoughh said:


> Damn gurl! You look fierce! That color is beautiful on you!





megt10 said:


> Love these shoes. You look great.
> 
> Happy New Year, looking good.
> 
> 
> Fantastic outfit and shoes. I love the Graffiti and your legs look amazing.





DebbiNC said:


> Fabulous!!!





Christchrist said:


> Yup I love that shoe! Looks great with your outfit. Wurrrkkkkk it diva platinum



Thank you all for the super sweet comments!! *CC*, you are part of the reason I wanted these beauties! It reassured me that my want is a NEED after your mod pics!! lol, I love this thread and seeing how everyone pairs their CLs with clothing. It's addictive! Thank you all again and I can't wait to see more fabulous mods!


----------



## SeeingRed

318Platinum said:


> Dropping in to let everyone know how fabulous, fierce and fun everyone looks in their CLs and to share with you all my first outing with my Christmas present! Hands down, this style is like one of my TOP faves for sure right now! Can't wait to get more! ;-D
> 
> PIGALLE 120 Graffiti Patent



WOW! This is an amazing color combination, and just beautiful with your skin tone! You hit that one out of the ball park!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Thank you all for the super sweet comments!! CC, you are part of the reason I wanted these beauties! It reassured me that my want is a NEED after your mod pics!! lol, I love this thread and seeing how everyone pairs their CLs with clothing. It's addictive! Thank you all again and I can't wait to see more fabulous mods!


You're welcome. These girls and boys inspire me too. I love this forum for bags and shoes. Mod shots help a ton! I wanted an Hermes bracelet cause a guy modeled it and it looked great


----------



## Flip88

Christchrist said:


> Express dress
> 
> KDT Hermes bracelet , coach bangle and some other bangles and diamond bracelets
> 
> Crystal python lady peep
> LV sobe ivory clutch.
> Terrible lighting



Your pythons complete what is a beautiful outfit


----------



## Christchrist

Flip88 said:


> Your pythons complete what is a beautiful outfit



Thanks flip


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. I ended up changing into my backup piggy kid 120. Lol. Needed more stability. I always bring an extra pair of shoes
> 
> 
> Thanks girl
> 
> View attachment 2058096



This is HOT!! Love the dress, and of course, the Piggys!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> This is HOT!! Love the dress, and of course, the Piggys!



Thanks


----------



## laurenychu

martinaa said:


> Great outfit! You look amazing!


thank you martina!


----------



## laurenychu

JessieG said:


> Gorgeous!


thanks!!


----------



## laurenychu

megt10 said:


> Love these shoes. You look great.
> 
> Happy New Year, looking good.
> 
> 
> Fantastic outfit and shoes. I love the Graffiti and your legs look amazing.


thank you! =D


----------



## laurenychu

Christchrist said:


> Your whole outfit is great! Love the hair with that dress


thanks doll!


----------



## laurenychu

Nolia said:


>


----------



## Angie415

Christchrist said:


> Express dress
> 
> KDT Hermes bracelet , coach bangle and some other bangles and diamond bracelets
> 
> Crystal python lady peep
> LV sobe ivory clutch.
> Terrible lighting
> 
> View attachment 2057825



Wow. You look AMAZING! Totally my style


----------



## Christchrist

Angie415 said:


> Wow. You look AMAZING! Totally my style



Thank you Angie


----------



## LisaMarie24

laurenychu said:


> Everyone looks amazing! Sorry for the general message, having a hard time keeping up with you ladies! Haven't really worn any loubies in a while, but brought out the lady dafs for lunar new year!



Beautiful!!


----------



## soleilbrun

laurenychu said:


> Everyone looks amazing! Sorry for the general message, having a hard time keeping up with you ladies! Haven't really worn any loubies in a while, but brought out the lady dafs for lunar new year!



Simply fantastic!


----------



## soleilbrun

318Platinum said:


> Dropping in to let everyone know how fabulous, fierce and fun everyone looks in their CLs and to share with you all my first outing with my Christmas present! Hands down, this style is like one of my TOP faves for sure right now! Can't wait to get more! ;-D
> 
> PIGALLE 120 Graffiti Patent



Wowza, you look great!


----------



## BagBragger

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Dropping in to let everyone know how fabulous, fierce and fun everyone looks in their CLs and to share with you all my first outing with my Christmas present! Hands down, this style is like one of my TOP faves for sure right now! Can't wait to get more! ;-D
> 
> PIGALLE 120 Graffiti Patent



You are so wrong Platinum! Forget the shoes (well, don't go that far)! Your legs are doing all the work!  You gave us too much.  I need a break.  Wonderful Doll!


----------



## jamidee

laurenychu said:


> Everyone looks amazing! Sorry for the general message, having a hard time keeping up with you ladies! Haven't really worn any loubies in a while, but brought out the lady dafs for lunar new year!



Wow you're adorable!!!!  love the lady dafs... Wish I could pull them off


----------



## jamidee

crystalhowlett said:


> A friends engagement party.



 you look amazing!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

laurenychu said:


> Everyone looks amazing! Sorry for the general message, having a hard time keeping up with you ladies! Haven't really worn any loubies in a while, but brought out the lady dafs for lunar new year!



I love the dafs!!! Its hard to find a pair these days! The outfit is gorgeous on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

318Platinum said:


> Dropping in to let everyone know how fabulous, fierce and fun everyone looks in their CLs and to share with you all my first outing with my Christmas present! Hands down, this style is like one of my TOP faves for sure right now! Can't wait to get more! ;-D
> 
> PIGALLE 120 Graffiti Patent



The outfit is fantastic!!! I love the heels!!!


----------



## jamidee

Just dinner and a photo shoot in the ladies bathroom


----------



## laurenychu

LisaMarie24 said:


> Beautiful!!





soleilbrun said:


> Simply fantastic!





jamidee said:


> Wow you're adorable!!!!  love the lady dafs... Wish I could pull them off





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the dafs!!! Its hard to find a pair these days! The outfit is gorgeous on you!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:


> Just dinner and a photo shoot in the ladies bathroom



Love the outfit. Wish my bottom could pull those pants off


----------



## crystalhowlett

jamidee said:
			
		

> Just dinner and a photo shoot in the ladies bathroom



Cutie pu tootie


----------



## crystalhowlett

THANK YOU ladies for your sweet comments. 

It was my first outfit post.  I haven't bought anything since pre baby (almost 2
yrs) but as my figure is starting to get back together I'll b shopping for new dressies and raiding closets. So I'll b posing more soon.


----------



## LeeLee1098

Dress is DVF with the YSA boots!


----------



## Christchrist

LeeLee1098 said:


> Dress is DVF with the YSA boots!



That pop of red on the collar look so cool with the CL red


----------



## martinaa

318Platinum said:


> Dropping in to let everyone know how fabulous, fierce and fun everyone looks in their CLs and to share with you all my first outing with my Christmas present! Hands down, this style is like one of my TOP faves for sure right now! Can't wait to get more! ;-D
> 
> PIGALLE 120 Graffiti Patent



Wow, you look fantastic and your legs are soooo long...


----------



## cts900

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2061243
> 
> 
> Just dinner and a photo shoot in the ladies bathroom



You are Ah-dorable!



318Platinum said:


> Dropping in to let everyone know how fabulous, fierce and fun everyone looks in their CLs and to share with you all my first outing with my Christmas present! Hands down, this style is like one of my TOP faves for sure right now! Can't wait to get more! ;-D
> 
> PIGALLE 120 Graffiti Patent



Your legs are TDF, hun.  Just T-D-F!  I envy them.



laurenychu said:


> Everyone looks amazing! Sorry for the general message, having a hard time keeping up with you ladies! Haven't really worn any loubies in a while, but brought out the lady dafs for lunar new year!



So flipping cute.  Really, super darling.



Christchrist said:


> Thank you. I ended up changing into my backup piggy kid 120. Lol. Needed more stability. I always bring an extra pair of shoes
> 
> 
> Thanks girl
> 
> View attachment 2058096



You look great in both pair.  This dress is so pretty and flattering on you. 



crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2058045
> 
> 
> A friends engagement party.



The color of these pants is gorgy on you, babe. 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Top and jacket - *Dynamite*
> CDC belt - *Hermès*
> Lambskin pants - *J Brand*
> Sandals - *Christian Louboutin 8 Mignons*
> 
> View attachment 2054587
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054588



The 8 Mignons are perfection on you.  Always love your photographs.


----------



## cts900

LeeLee1098 said:


> Dress is DVF with the YSA boots!



I love this look head to toe!


----------



## cts900

I have been peeking in every day.  You all are so inspiring.  I apologize for not always commenting, but I am eternally watching and learning :ninja:.

Today I wore black and camel at work with my camel VPs....cardi, belt, and scarf are H&M with ASOS skirt and Banana Republic blouse...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cts900 said:


> I have been peeking in every day.  You all are so inspiring.  I apologize for not always commenting, but I am eternally watching and learning :ninja:.
> 
> Today I wore black and camel at work with my camel VPs....cardi, belt, and scarf are H&M with ASOS skirt and Banana Republic blouse...



I love your pix too CTS!!! Your style is ever so romantic!!! What are you going to wear for Valentine's day???


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2061243
> 
> 
> Just dinner and a photo shoot in the ladies bathroom



Jami, you are so so sooooooooo HOT!!!
I think I have a girl crush on you :shame:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

318Platinum said:


> Dropping in to let everyone know how fabulous, fierce and fun everyone looks in their CLs and to share with you all my first outing with my Christmas present! Hands down, this style is like one of my TOP faves for sure right now! Can't wait to get more! ;-D
> 
> PIGALLE 120 Graffiti Patent



wow, those Pigalles are FIERCE!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2058045
> 
> 
> A friends engagement party.



Fabulous outfit Crystal!!!
I can never pull off yellow pants like that, but they look great on your skintone!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Christchrist said:


> Express dress
> 
> KDT Hermes bracelet , coach bangle and some other bangles and diamond bracelets
> 
> Crystal python lady peep
> LV sobe ivory clutch.
> Terrible lighting
> 
> View attachment 2057825



Love your outfits Christchrist! You're always so glam!


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:


> I have been peeking in every day.  You all are so inspiring.  I apologize for not always commenting, but I am eternally watching and learning :ninja:.
> 
> Today I wore black and camel at work with my camel VPs....cardi, belt, and scarf are H&M with ASOS skirt and Banana Republic blouse...



Look At you with that cute outfit. Love it all


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Love your outfits Christchrist! You're always so glam!



Thanks


----------



## cts900

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I love your pix too CTS!!! Your style is ever so romantic!!! What are you going to wear for Valentine's day???



You are very, very sweet to write that.  That is a big, big compliment coming from you.  For the big day of romance....I have not chosen what to wear out to dinner with DH yet but for work I will be wearing this ASOS dress.  What about you??????


----------



## jamidee

Another dinner outfit. These j brand coated 901s have been my go to. Another equipment brand snakeskin print top.


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:


> Another dinner outfit. These j brand coated 901s have been my go to. Another equipment brand snakeskin print top.



Very cute. Love the shoes


----------



## hermosa_vogue

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2062565
> 
> 
> Another dinner outfit. These j brand coated 901s have been my go to. Another equipment brand snakeskin print top.



You look adorable


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> I have been peeking in every day.  You all are so inspiring.  I apologize for not always commenting, but I am eternally watching and learning :ninja:.
> 
> Today I wore black and camel at work with my camel VPs....cardi, belt, and scarf are H&M with ASOS skirt and Banana Republic blouse...



Looking great cts!!  I miss seeing your great outfits!!


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2062565
> 
> 
> Another dinner outfit. These j brand coated 901s have been my go to. Another equipment brand snakeskin print top.


Fabulous jamidee!!


----------



## Nolia

cts900 said:


> I have been peeking in every day.  You all are so inspiring.  I apologize for not always commenting, but I am eternally watching and learning :ninja:.
> 
> Today I wore black and camel at work with my camel VPs....cardi, belt, and scarf are H&M with ASOS skirt and Banana Republic blouse...



Classic flair!  I love the skirt!



jamidee said:


> View attachment 2062565
> 
> 
> Another dinner outfit. These j brand coated 901s have been my go to. Another equipment brand snakeskin print top.



Gorgeous!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

cts900 said:
			
		

> I have been peeking in every day.  You all are so inspiring.  I apologize for not always commenting, but I am eternally watching and learning :ninja:.
> 
> Today I wore black and camel at work with my camel VPs....cardi, belt, and scarf are H&M with ASOS skirt and Banana Republic blouse...



So pretty!


----------



## CallMeSteph

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2061243
> 
> 
> Just dinner and a photo shoot in the ladies bathroom



I LOVE your shirt!! You look fantastic!


----------



## CallMeSteph

LeeLee1098 said:


> Dress is DVF with the YSA boots!



Your dress with those shoes! Wow! I second that comment about loving the pops of color!


----------



## cts900

LVobsessedNYC said:


> So pretty!



Thank you so much! 



Nolia said:


> Classic flair!  I love the skirt!



Thanks sweetie.  I am very complimented.



beagly911 said:


> Looking great cts!!  I miss seeing your great outfits!!



Thanks, babe.  I miss posting!  I am always here though . 



Christchrist said:


> Look At you with that cute outfit. Love it all



Awwww, thanks CC :kiss:.


----------



## laurenychu

cts900 said:


> So flipping cute.  Really, super darling.



Thanks doll!


----------



## LadyCupid

X


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> I have been peeking in every day.  You all are so inspiring.  I apologize for not always commenting, but I am eternally watching and learning :ninja:.
> 
> Today I wore black and camel at work with my camel VPs....cardi, belt, and scarf are H&M with ASOS skirt and Banana Republic blouse...


You look beautiful CTS. 


jamidee said:


> View attachment 2062565
> 
> 
> Another dinner outfit. These j brand coated 901s have been my go to. Another equipment brand snakeskin print top.



You always look cute. I love the shoes.


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> You look beautiful CTS.



Thank you, my dear *meg* .


----------



## crystalhowlett

cts900 said:
			
		

> I have been peeking in every day.  You all are so inspiring.  I apologize for not always commenting, but I am eternally watching and learning :ninja:.
> 
> Today I wore black and camel at work with my camel VPs....cardi, belt, and scarf are H&M with ASOS skirt and Banana Republic blouse...



U look great!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Fabulous outfit Crystal!!!
> I can never pull off yellow pants like that, but they look great on your skintone!



Girl u pull off anything perfectly!! U can wear these mustard yellows, they would look great in your wardrobe!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Oh that's hot. I love the way it brings I at the waist and hugs the girls!! U r going to look good at work!!   
Idk yet what I'll wear. So sad it's tomorrow. Thinking we will have dinner with a larger group n baby on Friday. But I def want to feel pretty. It's not easy to pull off sexy with a toddler smearing god know what on u. Hahahaha!!  

I'm excited to see everyone's Valentine looks!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

jamidee said:
			
		

> Another dinner outfit. These j brand coated 901s have been my go to. Another equipment brand snakeskin print top.



Hot!!

! Put'em in the box. Hahaha jk ; )


----------



## GCGDanielle

cts900 said:


> Today I wore black and camel at work with my camel VPs....cardi, belt, and scarf are H&M with ASOS skirt and Banana Republic blouse...



You always look so great; classic, polished, and sexy!


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> I'm not so comfy walking in the lady peep. I'm more stable in the piggy 120. Weird



So wild!!  I can walk all night in a LP but really have to focus in a piggy.  To be fair, I've only just started wearing pig 120s.


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> So wild!!  I can walk all night in a LP but really have to focus in a piggy.  To be fair, I've only just started wearing pig 120s.



I just feel unstable. It's weird


----------



## samina

jamidee said:
			
		

> Another dinner outfit. These j brand coated 901s have been my go to. Another equipment brand snakeskin print top.



Love ur pigalles n outfit Jamie and the other one u posted


----------



## crystalhowlett

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> cts900-  oh that's hot. I love the way it brings i at the waist and hugs the girls!! U r going to look good at work!!
> Idk yet what i'll wear. So sad it's tomorrow. Thinking we will have dinner with a larger group n baby on friday. But i def want to feel pretty. It's not easy to pull off sexy with a toddler smearing god know what on u. Hahahaha!!
> 
> I'm excited to see everyone's valentine looks!!


: )


----------



## cts900

GCGDanielle said:


> You always look so great; classic, polished, and sexy!



You are too, too kind and generous with you compliments.  Thank you, sweetness!



crystalhowlett said:


> Oh that's hot. I love the way it brings I at the waist and hugs the girls!! U r going to look good at work!!
> Idk yet what I'll wear. So sad it's tomorrow. Thinking we will have dinner with a larger group n baby on Friday. But I def want to feel pretty. *It's not easy to pull off sexy with a toddler smearing god know what on u.* Hahahaha!!
> 
> I'm excited to see everyone's Valentine looks!!



Don't I know it!  Everytime I try to have a nice meal out, I realize what a bad, bad decision it was.  My kids are well behaved but my clothes always end up with some kind of strange kid-related mystery smear!  You will look gorgeous no matter what you wear .


----------



## crystalhowlett

cts900 said:
			
		

> You are too, too kind and generous with you compliments.  Thank you, sweetness!
> 
> Don't I know it!  Everytime I try to have a nice meal out, I realize what a bad, bad decision it was.  My kids are well behaved but my clothes always end up with some kind of strange kid-related mystery smear!  You will look gorgeous no matter what you wear .



Ha!!!  Right. It's always sometime of oil stain too!!! 

My above comment was for u as well. That dress is very pretty


----------



## cts900

crystalhowlett said:


> Ha!!!  Right. It's always sometime of oil stain too!!!
> 
> My above comment was for u as well. That dress is very pretty



Thanks, babe.  It does not quite look like that on my frame, but I do love it nonetheless .


----------



## stilly

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2061243
> 
> 
> Just dinner and a photo shoot in the ladies bathroom



Love the looks *jamidee*!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

crystalhowlett said:


> Girl u pull off anything perfectly!! U can wear these mustard yellows, they would look great in your wardrobe!!



No I can't! I'm Asian and yellow! So imagine extra yellow-ness! I'll be like a Simpson character lol


----------



## Nolia

CEC.LV4eva said:


> No I can't! I'm Asian and yellow! So imagine extra yellow-ness! I'll be like a Simpson character lol



:lolots:


----------



## crystalhowlett

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> No I can't! I'm Asian and yellow! So imagine extra yellow-ness! I'll be like a Simpson character lol



Stop it!!! Hahaha. U r not a Simpson!!






Doing a few errands today. Rosella python indigo flats.  N whatever was clean.


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Stop it!!! Hahaha. U r not a Simpson!!
> 
> Doing a few errands today. Rosella python indigo flats.  N whatever was clean.



That's cute. I like


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> I just feel unstable. It's weird



I'm the same in LPs.  I feel like a baby deer who hasn't learnt how to walk


----------



## bougainvillier

hermosa_vogue said:


> I'm the same in LPs.  I feel like a baby deer who hasn't learnt how to walk



I'm the same! So sad because I love LPs. So many gorgeous skin!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> I'm the same in LPs.  I feel like a baby deer who hasn't learnt how to walk



Lmao. I just laughed so loud. Bahahahahahaha


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> I'm the same! So sad because I love LPs. So many gorgeous skin!



A baby dear! Bahahahahahaha


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Lmao. I just laughed so loud. Bahahahahahaha



Tell the truth...she's a comedian in real life...she must be!  The things she say are insanely funny as heck!


----------



## evanescent

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2062565
> 
> 
> Another dinner outfit. These j brand coated 901s have been my go to. Another equipment brand snakeskin print top.



You pull off those Piggies so well!



cts900 said:


> I have been peeking in every day.  You all are so inspiring.  I apologize for not always commenting, but I am eternally watching and learning :ninja:.
> 
> Today I wore black and camel at work with my camel VPs....cardi, belt, and scarf are H&M with ASOS skirt and Banana Republic blouse...



Beautiful! I love your style so much, cts! 



crystalhowlett said:


> Stop it!!! Hahaha. U r not a Simpson!!
> 
> View attachment 2064327
> 
> 
> Doing a few errands today. Rosella python indigo flats.  N whatever was clean.



Perfect runaround outfit 



hermosa_vogue said:


> I'm the same in LPs.  I feel like a baby deer who hasn't learnt how to walk





bougainvillier said:


> I'm the same! So sad because I love LPs. So many gorgeous skin!



Ladies, have you vibrammed your LPs? I find them much easier to walk in with the extra grip as they are soooooo slippery otherwise, especially with the small surface area of the soles!


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:


> You pull off those Piggies so well!
> 
> Beautiful! I love your style so much, cts!
> 
> Perfect runaround outfit
> 
> Ladies, have you vibrammed your LPs? I find them much easier to walk in with the extra grip as they are soooooo slippery otherwise, especially with the small surface area of the soles!



Good idea. I'll send mine tomorrow


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> I just feel unstable. It's weird



Me too CC. I swear I look like a baby giraffe learning how to walk in my LP's.


----------



## megt10

crystalhowlett said:


> Stop it!!! Hahaha. U r not a Simpson!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2064327
> 
> 
> Doing a few errands today. Rosella python indigo flats.  N whatever was clean.



Those flats are so cute Crystal.


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> You pull off those Piggies so well!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I love your style so much, cts!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect runaround outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Ladies, have you vibrammed your LPs? I find them much easier to walk in with the extra grip as they are soooooo slippery otherwise, especially with the small surface area of the soles!*



You know I never thought of that since I hardly ever wear mine. I will take mine today, it certainly can't hurt.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Me too CC. I swear I look like a baby giraffe learning how to walk in my LP's.



Bahahahahahaha


----------



## mrl1005

Meeting DBF for a Valentine's Day lunch. Casual, color-blocked and paired with my lame piggy 100s.  (And please excuse my gross holiday weight gain. By May, I should be down to my normal looking weight without my massive thighs lol!!) 

Happy Valentine's Day ladies!!!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:


> Meeting DBF for a Valentine's Day lunch. Casual, color-blocked and paired with my lame piggy 100s.  (And please excuse my gross holiday weight gain. By May, I should be down to my normal looking weight without my massive thighs lol!!)
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day ladies!!!



That looks nice


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> Meeting DBF for a Valentine's Day lunch. Casual, color-blocked and paired with my lame piggy 100s.  (And please excuse my gross holiday weight gain. By May, I should be down to my normal looking weight without my massive thighs lol!!)
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day ladies!!!


You look awesome mrl!!


----------



## Christchrist

Well I let my daughter stack my bracelets today. It's a bit much but I like it. 
Went with jeans , black top MBB (I have decided to keep them after all) and my Chanel maxi 
Going to get my hair done and see the naturopath . Hair is a mess!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Well I let my daughter stack my bracelets today. It's a bit much but I like it.
> Went with jeans , black top MBB (I have decided to keep them after all) and my Chanel maxi
> Going to get my hair done and see the naturopath . Hair is a mess!
> 
> View attachment 2065427


Looking great CC!!  Love the MBB!!  Maybe someday!


----------



## Brazucaa

cts900 said:


> I have been peeking in every day.  You all are so inspiring.  I apologize for not always commenting, but I am eternally watching and learning :ninja:.
> 
> Today I wore black and camel at work with my camel VPs....cardi, belt, and scarf are H&M with ASOS skirt and Banana Republic blouse...



Love the whole outfit! That skirt is fantastic - and goes so well with the shoes

B


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Looking great CC!!  Love the MBB!!  Maybe someday!



Thanks beags. It will happen


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> That looks nice





beagly911 said:


> You look awesome mrl!!



Thanks ladies!!! Can't wait to be back at pre-holiday weight!


----------



## cts900

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2064327
> 
> 
> Doing a few errands today. Rosella python indigo flats.  N whatever was clean.



So, so super adorable. I  Love it.



evanescent said:


> Beautiful! I love your style so much, cts!



My goodness!  Thank you so very much . 



Christchrist said:


> Well I let my daughter stack my bracelets today. It's a bit much but I like it.
> Went with jeans , black top MBB (I have decided to keep them after all) and my Chanel maxi
> Going to get my hair done and see the naturopath . Hair is a mess!
> 
> View attachment 2065427



The stacked bracelets are precious.  You look fab.



Brazucaa said:


> Love the whole outfit! That skirt is fantastic - and goes so well with the shoes
> 
> B



Thank you, dear *B*.


----------



## beagly911

My Valentine's Day offering...dinner at home before DH went to work - 

tank: Poof, TJMaxx find
Top: Trouve (it poofed out more than I had intended as I was getting the last of dinner together!)
Skirt: Pia Rucci
CL: Red Stain/Black Lace YoYoZeppa












And the table:


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:


> Thanks ladies!!! Can't wait to be back at pre-holiday weight!



Shoot I can't wait to be pre baby weight. Only been 17 years. Ha


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:


> So, so super adorable. I  Love it.
> 
> My goodness!  Thank you so very much .
> 
> The stacked bracelets are precious.  You look fab.
> 
> Thank you, dear B.



Thanks cts


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> My Valentine's Day offering...dinner at home before DH went to work -
> 
> tank: Poof, TJMaxx find
> Top: Trouve (it poofed out more than I had intended as I was getting the last of dinner together!)
> Skirt: Pia Rucci
> CL: Red Stain/Black Lace YoYoZeppa
> 
> And the table:



That's a great outfit beags. Love the shoes and the table


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Shoot I can't wait to be pre baby weight. Only been 17 years. Ha


Tell me about it, my youngest is going to be 21 in July (oldest 24 in June)...and I'm 15 lbs from pre-any-baby weight!!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Tell me about it, my youngest is going to be 21 in July (oldest 24 in June)...and I'm 15 lbs from pre-any-baby weight!!!



Girl I'm still 40!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> That's a great outfit beags. Love the shoes and the table


Thanks CC, wish the blouse looked better, it is gorgeous but didn't photograph that well


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Girl I'm still 40!


I'm going to be 46 in April...it's soooo much harder to get it off as you get older!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

beagly911 said:


> My Valentine's Day offering...dinner at home before DH went to work -
> 
> tank: Poof, TJMaxx find
> Top: Trouve (it poofed out more than I had intended as I was getting the last of dinner together!)
> Skirt: Pia Rucci
> CL: Red Stain/Black Lace YoYoZeppa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the table:



Always love the older classic CLs! a lot of his lace styles back then were just pure perfection!


----------



## beagly911

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Always love the older classic CLs! a lot of his lace styles back then were just pure perfection!


Thanks CEC...I love the classic CL's and the lace is so feminine!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> I'm going to be 46 in April...it's soooo much harder to get it off as you get older!!



I meant 40lbs overweight lol


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I meant 40lbs overweight lol



I'm glad Beagly made that mistake...to prove this point! You both need to stop being critical because you both look great!  

(CC, I don't want to hear "it"!)


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:


> My Valentine's Day offering...dinner at home before DH went to work -
> 
> tank: Poof, TJMaxx find
> Top: Trouve (it poofed out more than I had intended as I was getting the last of dinner together!)
> Skirt: Pia Rucci
> CL: Red Stain/Black Lace YoYoZeppa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the table:



How cutely decorated is your table?  You look fab beags!  Happy Valentines Day


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Well I let my daughter stack my bracelets today. It's a bit much but I like it.
> Went with jeans , black top MBB (I have decided to keep them after all) and my Chanel maxi
> Going to get my hair done and see the naturopath . Hair is a mess!
> 
> View attachment 2065427



Well done to your daughter.  Love the bracelet stack.

You  make me not want to get rid of my Chanel


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> I'm glad Beagly made that mistake...to prove this point! You both need to stop being critical because you both look great!
> 
> (CC, I don't want to hear "it"!)



You don't have to hear it lol. You read it. Muhahaha


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Well done to your daughter.  Love the bracelet stack.
> 
> You  make me not want to get rid of my Chanel



Girl it's a classic! I'm gonna keep my mouth shut


----------



## jamidee

Valentines swag


----------



## JessieG

beagly911 said:


> My Valentine's Day offering...dinner at home before DH went to work -
> 
> tank: Poof, TJMaxx find
> Top: Trouve (it poofed out more than I had intended as I was getting the last of dinner together!)
> Skirt: Pia Rucci
> CL: Red Stain/Black Lace YoYoZeppa
> 
> And the table:



Table looks soooo good!!


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:


> Valentines swag



What shoes you wearing lady in red or pink


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> I meant 40lbs overweight lol


Sorry...my bad!!!  But girl 40 or less with a 17 year old you look great!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## beagly911

BagBragger said:


> I'm glad Beagly made that mistake...to prove this point! You both need to stop being critical because you both look great!
> 
> (CC, I don't want to hear "it"!)



Thanks so much BB!!!  I try not to focus on the weight anymore...at one point I was 215+ and I'm 165 now...I'm just happy to look good in what I wear no matter the "size"...cause that's up to the designer and society!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2065998
> 
> 
> Valentines swag



I love the Herve Leger dress!!! Super hot!!! What kind of heels were you wearing with?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Well I let my daughter stack my bracelets today. It's a bit much but I like it.
> Went with jeans , black top MBB (I have decided to keep them after all) and my Chanel maxi
> Going to get my hair done and see the naturopath . Hair is a mess!
> 
> View attachment 2065427



Very cute!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2065998
> 
> 
> Valentines swag



Hotttttt


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> You don't have to hear it lol. You read it. Muhahaha



Oh, girl I'm so self conscious about my shape and my body(I really want to put on dresses so big  just to try to hide my pooch!!!)   it is not even funny.....wont say what size I think I am but still can't realize that I'm 3 sizes down...and it looks good ..but I'm still not satisfied!!


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2065998
> 
> 
> Valentines swag



Looking hot girl!!!  Great dress and the CL's are awesome!!! Even though we can't see them!!!!!!!! WTH!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Getting ready for Valentines Day dinner!

I've been asked by my boyfriend to bring sexy back because I've been getting lazy and dressing as casually as I can get away with.

Wearing a Victoria's Secret dress and my Pivoine Lady Peep. And lip gloss for the first time in forever


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Red and black is so cliche on VDay but I couldn't resist.  Hope everyone enjoyed their day!


----------



## martinaa

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2065998
> 
> 
> Valentines swag



So hot!



hermosa_vogue said:


> Getting ready for Valentines Day dinner!
> 
> I've been asked by my boyfriend to bring sexy back because I've been getting lazy and dressing as casually as I can get away with.
> 
> Wearing a Victoria's Secret dress and my Pivoine Lady Peep. And lip gloss for the first time in forever
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066079



You look so hot girl! I love the colors!


----------



## martinaa

Mrs. MFH said:


> Red and black is so cliche on VDay but I couldn't resist.  Hope everyone enjoyed their day!
> 
> View attachment 2066111



But the red and black looks really good on you!


----------



## HeelAddict

Christchrist said:


> Well I let my daughter stack my bracelets today. It's a bit much but I like it.
> Went with jeans , black top MBB (I have decided to keep them after all) and my Chanel maxi
> Going to get my hair done and see the naturopath . Hair is a mess!



Love the MBB-they look amazing with the jeans! I managed to score some on eBay as they are my UHG but have yet to brave wearing them outside as I still feel a bit like bambi on ice lol x


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Getting ready for Valentines Day dinner!
> 
> I've been asked by my boyfriend to bring sexy back because I've been getting lazy and dressing as casually as I can get away with.
> 
> Wearing a Victoria's Secret dress and my Pivoine Lady Peep. And lip gloss for the first time in forever
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066079


hermosa....you look HOT!!!  What a great look for the day!!!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Getting ready for Valentines Day dinner!
> 
> I've been asked by my boyfriend to bring sexy back because I've been getting lazy and dressing as casually as I can get away with.
> 
> Wearing a Victoria's Secret dress and my Pivoine Lady Peep. And lip gloss for the first time in forever



Oh my gosh you're a hottie! Love that dress!


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Red and black is so cliche on VDay but I couldn't resist.  Hope everyone enjoyed their day!



You look great girl. Hope you had a great day


----------



## Christchrist

HeelAddict said:


> Love the MBB-they look amazing with the jeans! I managed to score some on eBay as they are my UHG but have yet to brave wearing them outside as I still feel a bit like bambi on ice lol x



They have vibrim it helps.


----------



## poppyseed

hermosa_vogue said:


> Getting ready for Valentines Day dinner!
> 
> I've been asked by my boyfriend to bring sexy back because I've been getting lazy and dressing as casually as I can get away with.
> 
> Wearing a Victoria's Secret dress and my Pivoine Lady Peep. And lip gloss for the first time in forever
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066079



LOVE the dress!!


----------



## wannaprada

I haven't been here in ages so I apologize for the general shout-out, but everyone looks great! Love the V-day outfits!


----------



## af4shoppin

Christchrist said:


> Well I let my daughter stack my bracelets today. It's a bit much but I like it.
> Went with jeans , black top MBB (I have decided to keep them after all) and my Chanel maxi
> Going to get my hair done and see the naturopath . Hair is a mess!
> 
> View attachment 2065427



Looks great!


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Meeting DBF for a Valentine's Day lunch. Casual, color-blocked and paired with my lame piggy 100s.  (And please excuse my gross holiday weight gain. By May, I should be down to my normal looking weight without my massive thighs lol!!)
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day ladies!!!


You look great!


Christchrist said:


> Well I let my daughter stack my bracelets today. It's a bit much but I like it.
> Went with jeans , black top MBB (I have decided to keep them after all) and my Chanel maxi
> Going to get my hair done and see the naturopath . Hair is a mess!
> 
> View attachment 2065427


Fantastic as always.


mrl1005 said:


> Thanks ladies!!!* Can't wait to be back at pre-holiday weight!*



Oh you and me both. Starting a diet right after my birthday.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> My Valentine's Day offering...dinner at home before DH went to work -
> 
> tank: Poof, TJMaxx find
> Top: Trouve (it poofed out more than I had intended as I was getting the last of dinner together!)
> Skirt: Pia Rucci
> CL: Red Stain/Black Lace YoYoZeppa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the table:


You look beautiful Beagly, love the shoes and what a lovely table you have set for Valentines Day.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> I'm going to be 46 in April...it's soooo much harder to get it off as you get older!!



I can't believe I am gonna be 51 next week. You are right it is harder after 40. I find it especially hard when I don't step away from the chocolate


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> I meant 40lbs overweight lol


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Getting ready for Valentines Day dinner!
> 
> I've been asked by my boyfriend to bring sexy back because I've been getting lazy and dressing as casually as I can get away with.
> 
> Wearing a Victoria's Secret dress and my Pivoine Lady Peep. And lip gloss for the first time in forever
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066079


Wow, you brought it back with a vengeance! You look incredible and I am sure your BF was more than happy.


----------



## megt10

Mrs. MFH said:


> Red and black is so cliche on VDay but I couldn't resist.  Hope everyone enjoyed their day!
> 
> View attachment 2066111



Classic not cliche and you look beautiful.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


>



Lol.  Meg you're tiny!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Lol.  Meg you're tiny!



And you are my new BFF Seriously, I have been eating like I am never going to see food again. I blame it on peri-menopause and of course a basic lack of willpower  I may not be overweight, but my clothes are on the verge of not fitting, they don't look good on and I gots a lot of clothes.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> And you are my new BFF Seriously, I have been eating like I am never going to see food again. I blame it on peri-menopause and of course a basic lack of willpower  I may not be overweight, but my clothes are on the verge of not fitting, they don't look good on and I gots a lot of clothes.



Yes you sure do have lots of clothes


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Yes you sure do have lots of clothes



That is why it is really important to get the weight off. I have a lot of $ up in that closet. It is a great motivation.


----------



## soleilbrun

Ok general shout out of sorts.  Everyone looks fantastic. Valentine's swag was swug, sexy was brought back and beagley and CC you both look amazing. It is not about size but what you do with it ( we can use that on some men folk but that's another forum ) . You both look outta sight in your clothes. I have seen very thin women look so unsexy and/or appealing or even mal dressed. Ya'll are workin' it and workin' well!


----------



## Christchrist

soleilbrun said:


> Ok general shout out of sorts.  Everyone looks fantastic. Valentine's swag was swug, sexy was brought back and beagley and CC you both look amazing. It is not about size but what you do with it ( we can use that on some men folk but that's another forum ) . You both look outta sight in your clothes. I have seen very thin women look so unsexy and/or appealing or even mal dressed. Ya'll are workin' it and workin' well!



Lol. Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> That is why it is really important to get the weight off. I have a lot of $ up in that closet. It is a great motivation.



You're right. Good motivation


----------



## avcbob

CC - I like your Love bracelet heading up the stack! 



Christchrist said:


> Well I let my daughter stack my bracelets today. It's a bit much but I like it.
> Went with jeans , black top MBB (I have decided to keep them after all) and my Chanel maxi
> Going to get my hair done and see the naturopath . Hair is a mess!
> 
> View attachment 2065427


----------



## Christchrist

avcbob said:


> CC - I like your Love bracelet heading up the stack!



Which one? I was wearing 3


----------



## avcbob

Looks like a YG all diamond - don't know if it's a cuff or bracelet though.  Looks great! My wife wears two loves.



Christchrist said:


> Which one? I was wearing 3


----------



## Christchrist

avcbob said:


> Looks like a YG all diamond - don't know if it's a cuff or bracelet though.  Looks great! My wife wears two loves.



Oh thanks. I made that one


----------



## BagBragger

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much BB!!!  I try not to focus on the weight anymore...at one point I was 215+ and I'm 165 now...I'm just happy to look good in what I wear no matter the "size"...cause that's up to the designer and society!!



That last part Beagly, SOOOO TRUE!  And what an accomplishment for you.  I recently promised myself to get over my weight.  I'm paying for being obsessive about it.  I am making myself be happy with me (while also taking care of me by walking and eating better).  We only get one of is us!  You look wonderful.  And you and CC have kiddies too? I'm not even going to go further! Take care and have a great weekend!!!


----------



## BagBragger

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Ok general shout out of sorts.  Everyone looks fantastic. Valentine's swag was swug, sexy was brought back and beagley and CC you both look amazing. It is not about size but what you do with it ( we can use that on some men folk but that's another forum ) . You both look outta sight in your clothes. I have seen very thin women look so unsexy and/or appealing or even mal dressed. Ya'll are workin' it and workin' well!



AGREED!!!! 

Everyone sure did look nice yesterday...but then again you girls always do. It's so great to see such variations of style.  I've gotten quite a few ideas from here.  And because of my membership here I wear my CLs more.  i used to think special occasions and such because not many people I know wear them, and I work in schools so I dont want people to think I dont deserve a raise (now thats another thread considering i havent gotten one in 4 years!).  You guys have helped me grow...but you all a such a bad influence too, lol, but who cares!  I no longer worry about it!  i just smile and walk with confidence.  Have a great weekend everyone!!! 
(sorry for the vent-like outbreak)


----------



## legaldiva

H&M hot pink blazer
Ann Taylor pencil skirt 
Jimmy Choo for H&M necklace
Ardoise python Biancas


----------



## Christchrist

legaldiva said:


> H&M hot pink blazer
> Ann Taylor pencil skirt
> Jimmy Choo for H&M necklace
> Ardoise python Biancas



You look lovely. I love those Bianca


----------



## beagly911

legaldiva said:


> H&M hot pink blazer
> Ann Taylor pencil skirt
> Jimmy Choo for H&M necklace
> Ardoise python Biancas


You look great legaldiva!!


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> My Valentine's Day offering...dinner at home before DH went to work -
> 
> tank: Poof, TJMaxx find
> Top: Trouve (it poofed out more than I had intended as I was getting the last of dinner together!)
> Skirt: Pia Rucci
> CL: Red Stain/Black Lace YoYoZeppa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the table:



A wonderful gift, B!! And sooo good to see you posting again. You look great girl!

B

PS - are you sure he left the house _after that _dinner?? I think he came in again, by the back door... and just kept watching you... and watching you...


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> Looking hot girl!!!  Great dress and the CL's are awesome!!! Even though we can't see them!!!!!!!! WTH!!!





B


----------



## Brazucaa

hermosa_vogue said:


> Getting ready for Valentines Day dinner!
> 
> I've been asked by my boyfriend to bring sexy back because I've been getting lazy and dressing as casually as I can get away with.
> 
> Wearing a Victoria's Secret dress and my Pivoine Lady Peep. And lip gloss for the first time in forever
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066079



O M G!!!:greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:

For the sake of your dinner date (and your stomach...) I hope DBF picked you up at the door... because... *IF* he saw you looking like that... _in your apartment_... I doubt you left the building... (to put it in a proper way... )


Sooo pretty girl... And sexy... as requested... but I do not _need_ to tell you _that_, do I???

B


----------



## JessieG

hermosa_vogue said:


> Getting ready for Valentines Day dinner!
> 
> I've been asked by my boyfriend to bring sexy back because I've been getting lazy and dressing as casually as I can get away with.
> 
> Wearing a Victoria's Secret dress and my Pivoine Lady Peep. And lip gloss for the first time in forever



Omg!!!! Did u bring it!!!! Heck yes.....!!!!


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> *Starting a diet right after my birthday*.



O M G!!! WHAT FOR???   

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Lol.  Meg you're tiny!



You can say that again, CC... and again...

Enough for us, mere mortals, to want to commit _seppuku_... or stuff ourselves with chocolates... whatever is worst... 

Come on, Meg... give we, poor _common_ girls,  a break, OK???

B


----------



## Brazucaa

soleilbrun said:


> Ok general shout out of sorts.  Everyone looks fantastic. Valentine's swag was swug, sexy was brought back and beagley and CC you both look amazing. It is not about size but what you do with it ( we can use that on some men folk but that's another forum ) . You both look outta sight in your clothes. I have seen very thin women look so unsexy and/or appealing or even mal dressed. Ya'll are workin' it and workin' well!



Hear, hear!

B


----------



## Brazucaa

legaldiva said:


> H&M hot pink blazer
> Ann Taylor pencil skirt
> Jimmy Choo for H&M necklace
> Ardoise python Biancas



Actually, I think it is _illegal_ to look _*that good *_in court, girl... 

Keep it up

B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:


> You can say that again, CC... and again...
> 
> Enough for us, mere mortals, to want to commit seppuku... or stuff ourselves with chocolates... whatever is worst...
> 
> Come on, Meg... give we, poor common girls,  a break, OK???
> 
> B



Bahahahahahaha lol B


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:


> hermosa....you look HOT!!!  What a great look for the day!!!



Thanks beags.  I decided to finally dress up because I was sick of his complaining.



Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh you're a hottie! Love that dress!



I saw a pic of this dress online and FINALLY tracked one down... it was like trying to find my Greissimos!



poppyseed said:


> LOVE the dress!!



Me too!  I almost bought it in all 3 colours it came in hehe



megt10 said:


> Wow, you brought it back with a vengeance! You look incredible and I am sure your BF was more than happy.



Meg I love your new profile pic!  Adorable 



Brazucaa said:


> O M G!!!:greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:
> 
> For the sake of your dinner date (and your stomach...) I hope DBF picked you up at the door... because... *IF* he saw you looking like that... _in your apartment_... I doubt you left the building... (to put it in a proper way... )
> 
> 
> Sooo pretty girl... And sexy... as requested... but I do not _need_ to tell you _that_, do I???
> 
> B



Haha he met me at the restaurant because he didn't have time to come home after work... so yes lucky he didn't see me in the apartment 



JessieG said:


> Omg!!!! Did u bring it!!!! Heck yes.....!!!!



Thanks Jess    I want to see more Jess pics!  Shoes/outfits/whatever


----------



## cts900

hermosa_vogue said:


> Getting ready for Valentines Day dinner!
> 
> I've been asked by my boyfriend to bring sexy back because I've been getting lazy and dressing as casually as I can get away with.
> 
> Wearing a Victoria's Secret dress and my Pivoine Lady Peep. And lip gloss for the first time in forever
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066079



Just _stunning_. 



beagly911 said:


> My Valentine's Day offering...dinner at home before DH went to work -
> 
> tank: Poof, TJMaxx find
> Top: Trouve (it poofed out more than I had intended as I was getting the last of dinner together!)
> Skirt: Pia Rucci
> CL: Red Stain/Black Lace YoYoZeppa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the table:



Stop being so hard on your beautiful self!  You are dynamite and DH is sooooo lucky to have you.  _Adore_ the skirt! The table is precious.  Very romantic.


----------



## crystalhowlett

My little family out for v day dinner went to Sapporo. (Sushi)







Ps So glad I didn't wear anything fancy. Lemon helped me to a nice serving of puk down my clothes n shoes, baby vomit all over my PP &#128546;
She swallowed a piece of ice which scared her so she gaged.........


----------



## crystalhowlett

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Meeting DBF for a Valentine's Day lunch. Casual, color-blocked and paired with my lame piggy 100s.  (And please excuse my gross holiday weight gain. By May, I should be down to my normal looking weight without my massive thighs lol!!)
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day ladies!!!



Oh I love the jeans. My fav color!! U look great casual. I can imagine u dolled up!!! Lame piggys&#10084;.  I don't think u look gross either ; )


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Well I let my daughter stack my bracelets today. It's a bit much but I like it.
> Went with jeans , black top MBB (I have decided to keep them after all) and my Chanel maxi
> Going to get my hair done and see the naturopath . Hair is a mess!



Like it!! MBB r so good dressed up or down.


----------



## crystalhowlett

beagly911 said:
			
		

> My Valentine's Day offering...dinner at home before DH went to work -
> 
> tank: Poof, TJMaxx find
> Top: Trouve (it poofed out more than I had intended as I was getting the last of dinner together!)
> Skirt: Pia Rucci
> CL: Red Stain/Black Lace YoYoZeppa
> 
> And the table:



Beautiful Beag's!!! The satin/lace yoyozep r so lovely. Sad I sold mine.....whaaa I had nude ones. These r 100% sexier!  The table is so romantic! Did your husband have u the chocolates or the restaurant?


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Shoot I can't wait to be pre baby weight. Only been 17 years. Ha



Diddo!!! I mean triple!! I can't wait either.


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> My little family out for v day dinner went to Sapporo. (Sushi)
> 
> Ps So glad I didn't wear anything fancy. Lemon helped me to a nice serving of puk down my clothes n shoes, baby vomit all over my PP dde22
> She swallowed a piece of ice which scared her so she gaged.........



Seriously you and your family are adorable


----------



## crystalhowlett

jamidee said:
			
		

> Valentines swag



Sexy hotness!!! Ya where r the shoes love?  I hope to look like this Thursday for date night dde09. 

Did u whip the card out?


----------



## crystalhowlett

Mrs. MFH said:
			
		

> Red and black is so cliche on VDay but I couldn't resist.  Hope everyone enjoyed their day!



And we r glad u didn't!! &#128525; Nice!!


----------



## attyxthomas

The DH and I postponed our Vday dinner until tonight. Bianca kid 140. 
Just realized I looked like I'm a teen here.


----------



## crystalhowlett

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Getting ready for Valentines Day dinner!
> 
> I've been asked by my boyfriend to bring sexy back because I've been getting lazy and dressing as casually as I can get away with.
> 
> Wearing a Victoria's Secret dress and my Pivoine Lady Peep. And lip gloss for the first time in forever



Well u sure didn't loose a thing!!! U r defiantly sexy!!! Lucky guy!


----------



## JustWantToPeek

Trip to LA a few fun nights on the town then hit up the boutiques on the way home to visit our fav SA Monica at Costa Mesa


----------



## crystalhowlett

legaldiva said:
			
		

> H&M hot pink blazer
> Ann Taylor pencil skirt
> Jimmy Choo for H&M necklace
> Ardoise python Biancas



So pretty, bringing in spring!! The Bianca's r gorgeous.


----------



## Christchrist

attyxthomas said:


> The DH and I postponed our Vday dinner until tonight. Bianca kid 140.
> Just realized I looked like I'm a teen here.



Yes but a pretty good dressed teen. You look lovely


----------



## Christchrist

JustWantToPeek said:


> Trip to LA a few fun nights on the town then hit up the boutiques on the way home to visit our fav SA Monica at Costa Mesa



Who are you with in the last pic? You are always dressed so fun girl


----------



## JustWantToPeek

Christchrist said:


> Who are you with in the last pic? You are always dressed so fun girl



Haha thanks 
I took the picture of my family with our all time fav Louboutin employee and family friend Monica from Costa Mesa store


----------



## crystalhowlett

attyxthomas said:
			
		

> The DH and I postponed our Vday dinner until tonight. Bianca kid 140.
> Just realized I looked like I'm a teen here.



No u don't!!!! U look great. Love the skirt n belt!


----------



## crystalhowlett

JustWantToPeek said:
			
		

> Trip to LA a few fun nights on the town then hit up the boutiques on the way home to visit our fav SA Monica at Costa Mesa



Oh I love all your fits!! The yellow is my fav!!


----------



## Christchrist

JustWantToPeek said:


> Haha thanks
> I took the picture of my family with our all time fav Louboutin employee and family friend Monica from Costa Mesa store



I just love that store.  Cute family girl
Little adorable blondie


----------



## JustWantToPeek

crystalhowlett said:


> Oh I love all your fits!! The yellow is my fav!!



Thanks


----------



## attyxthomas

Christchrist said:


> Yes but a pretty good dressed teen. You look lovely





crystalhowlett said:


> No u don't!!!! U look great. Love the skirt n belt!



Aww thanks guys!!!


----------



## JustWantToPeek

Christchrist said:


> I just love that store.  Cute family girl
> Little adorable blondie



Thank you very much


----------



## cts900

crystalhowlett said:


> My little family out for v day dinner went to Sapporo. (Sushi)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2067430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps So glad I didn't wear anything fancy. Lemon helped me to a nice serving of puk down my clothes n shoes, baby vomit all over my PP &#128546;
> She swallowed a piece of ice which scared her so she gaged.........



First, you all look beautiful.  What a perfect family! Second, I have been victim of sooooo many "I am scared because I cannot swallow this bite of food"--puke sessions that I could not even count them!  I empathize!


----------



## cts900

attyxthomas said:


> The DH and I postponed our Vday dinner until tonight. Bianca kid 140.
> Just realized I looked like I'm a teen here.
> 
> View attachment 2067470



Adorable.


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> My little family out for v day dinner went to Sapporo. (Sushi)
> 
> Ps So glad I didn't wear anything fancy. Lemon helped me to a nice serving of puk down my clothes n shoes, baby vomit all over my PP dde22
> She swallowed a piece of ice which scared her so she gaged.........



What! Poor baby. At least if was ice and not something like hotdog


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:


> What! Poor baby. At least if was ice and not something like hotdog



She had coconut shrimp n salad with ginger dressing. The ice wasn't chewed up good enough n didn't go down like she planned (she's teething so she likes to crunch on it she has 14 teeth@15 mo.). Baby doesn't eat hotdogs yet. Too much sodium . She was fine really just scared. She cried herself to puk her dinner all over me. LOL

Next wknd is date night so ill get to dress up fancy!!!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> She had coconut shrimp n salad with ginger dressing. The ice wasn't chewed up good enough n didn't go down like she planned (she's teething so she likes to crunch on it she has 14 teeth@15 mo.). Baby doesn't eat hotdogs yet. Too much sodium . She was fine really just scared. She cried herself to puk her dinner all over me. LOL
> 
> Next wknd is date night so ill get to dress up fancy!!!!!!!



Glad she is ok. Looking forward to your post next week


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:


> Glad she is ok. Looking forward to your post next week



Thanks CC!!!!! Your a sweetie!!


----------



## gymangel812

JustWantToPeek said:


> Trip to LA a few fun nights on the town then hit up the boutiques on the way home to visit our fav SA Monica at Costa Mesa



you look great! what color are your yellow VPs/HPs? fluo yellow or canary?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

attyxthomas said:


> The DH and I postponed our Vday dinner until tonight. Bianca kid 140.
> Just realized I looked like I'm a teen here.
> 
> View attachment 2067470



i love your outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

JustWantToPeek said:


> Trip to LA a few fun nights on the town then hit up the boutiques on the way home to visit our fav SA Monica at Costa Mesa



Love the color combos!


----------



## megt10

legaldiva said:


> H&M hot pink blazer
> Ann Taylor pencil skirt
> Jimmy Choo for H&M necklace
> Ardoise python Biancas


You look fantastic. Such a great outfit. I love the shoes and that hot pink blazer.


Brazucaa said:


> O M G!!! WHAT FOR???
> 
> B


Thank you so much B. if I want to continue to wear my current wardrobe I need to lose the weight I have put on.


Brazucaa said:


> You can say that again, CC... and again...
> 
> Enough for us, mere mortals, to want to commit _seppuku_... or stuff ourselves with chocolates... whatever is worst...
> 
> Come on, Meg... give we, poor _common_ girls,  a break, OK???
> 
> B


You are very kind B. I have been stuffing myself with chocolate so I doubt there is any left for anyone else


hermosa_vogue said:


> Thanks beags.  I decided to finally dress up because I was sick of his complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a pic of this dress online and FINALLY tracked one down... it was like trying to find my Greissimos!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!  I almost bought it in all 3 colours it came in hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Meg I love your new profile pic!  Adorable
> 
> 
> 
> Haha he met me at the restaurant because he didn't have time to come home after work... so yes lucky he didn't see me in the apartment
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jess    I want to see more Jess pics!  Shoes/outfits/whatever



Thanks H, I love the pic too and I have another that is just as good. Princess looks like she is praying to the shoes. It is so funny.


----------



## megt10

crystalhowlett said:


> My little family out for v day dinner went to Sapporo. (Sushi)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2067430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps So glad I didn't wear anything fancy. Lemon helped me to a nice serving of puk down my clothes n shoes, baby vomit all over my PP &#128546;
> She swallowed a piece of ice which scared her so she gaged.........


You all look adorable.


attyxthomas said:


> The DH and I postponed our Vday dinner until tonight. Bianca kid 140.
> Just realized I looked like I'm a teen here.
> 
> View attachment 2067470


You do look young and that is a good thing especially as you get older. You also look great. Love the skirt and the belt.


JustWantToPeek said:


> Trip to LA a few fun nights on the town then hit up the boutiques on the way home to visit our fav SA Monica at Costa Mesa


Love your pics. So fun. 


crystalhowlett said:


> She had coconut shrimp n salad with ginger dressing. The ice wasn't chewed up good enough n didn't go down like she planned (she's teething so she likes to crunch on it she has 14 teeth@15 mo.). Baby doesn't eat hotdogs yet. Too much sodium . She was fine really just scared. She cried herself to puk her dinner all over me. LOL
> 
> Next wknd is date night so ill get to dress up fancy!!!!!!!


Aww, poor baby and poor you. You looked great though. Can't wait to see next weeks outfit


----------



## LisaMarie24

JustWantToPeek said:


> Trip to LA a few fun nights on the town then hit up the boutiques on the way home to visit our fav SA Monica at Costa Mesa



Work it girl!!


----------



## mrl1005

crystalhowlett said:


> Oh I love the jeans. My fav color!! U look great casual. I can imagine u dolled up!!! Lame piggys&#10084;.  I don't think u look gross either ; )



Awww thanks so much crystal!!!


----------



## megt10

Last night I wore my nude HP's to Shul. The dress is DVF, jacket is Balenciaga quilted, scarf is AMQ Skull and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my nude HP's to Shul. The dress is DVF, jacket is Balenciaga quilted, scarf is AMQ Skull and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.



You look amazing meg!!! (Not surprised though!)


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my nude HP's to Shul. The dress is DVF, jacket is Balenciaga quilted, scarf is AMQ Skull and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.



Lovely Meg. You must have been the best dressed at Shul


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> You look amazing meg!!! (Not surprised though!)


Aww, thank you so much MRL. 


Christchrist said:


> Lovely Meg. You must have been the best dressed at Shul



Thanks CC. I have to say a lot of the women and some men do dress up for Shul these days. I think I started a trend . It was high time though, a few years ago most of the women came dressed looking like they were going to the grocery store. Sweats were not uncommon.


----------



## crystalhowlett

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night I wore my nude HP's to Shul. The dress is DVF, jacket is Balenciaga quilted, scarf is AMQ Skull and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.



Perfect!!!!! The Balenciaga gives some edge against your DVF cute!! Love the quilted shoulders!


----------



## megt10

crystalhowlett said:


> Perfect!!!!! The Balenciaga gives some edge against your DVF cute!! Love the quilted shoulders!



Thanks Crystal. I agree the jacket does make the dress a lot less girly. The quilted style is my favorite.


----------



## beagly911

crystalhowlett said:


> My little family out for v day dinner went to Sapporo. (Sushi)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2067430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps So glad I didn't wear anything fancy. Lemon helped me to a nice serving of puk down my clothes n shoes, baby vomit all over my PP &#128546;
> She swallowed a piece of ice which scared her so she gaged.........


You look terrific!!


----------



## beagly911

attyxthomas said:


> The DH and I postponed our Vday dinner until tonight. Bianca kid 140.
> Just realized I looked like I'm a teen here.
> 
> View attachment 2067470


You look fabulous!!


----------



## beagly911

JustWantToPeek said:


> Trip to LA a few fun nights on the town then hit up the boutiques on the way home to visit our fav SA Monica at Costa Mesa



Absolutely gorgeous JWTP!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my nude HP's to Shul. The dress is DVF, jacket is Balenciaga quilted, scarf is AMQ Skull and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.


Fabulous meg, I'm glad that you've inspired others because you always inspire me to step up my game!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Fabulous meg, I'm glad that you've inspired others because you always inspire me to step up my game!!



Aww, thank you Beagly. That is so kind of you to say.


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my nude HP's to Shul. The dress is DVF, jacket is Balenciaga quilted, scarf is AMQ Skull and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.



Stunning Meg!!!


----------



## Brazucaa

hermosa_vogue said:


> _I decided to finally dress up because I was sick of his complaining._



Can't truthfully say I can blame him... and I am sure _my_ DH would agree heartfeltly... _IF_ I was _crazy_ enough to show him your pics, that is!....

B


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my nude HP's to Shul. The dress is DVF, jacket is Balenciaga quilted, scarf is AMQ Skull and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.



O M G, I can see now you _do_ need to loose some weight...

...


Say... 2~4oz.??? 

You look fantastic as ever Meg - and those Shuls wouldn't be the same without your elegance. 

B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:


> O M G, I can see now you do need to loose some weight...
> 
> ...
> 
> Say... 2~4oz.???
> 
> You look fantastic as ever Meg - and those Shuls wouldn't be the same without your elegance.
> 
> B



Oh my gosh! Lol bahahahahahaha


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh! Lol bahahahahahaha



 What would I be, CC, without such a sweet, wonderful captive audience?? 

B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:


> What would I be, CC, without such a sweet, wonderful captive audience??
> 
> B



I can't get enough of you B


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Stunning Meg!!!


Aww, thank you so much.


Brazucaa said:


> O M G, I can see now you _do_ need to loose some weight...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Say... 2~4oz.???
> 
> You look fantastic as ever Meg - and those Shuls wouldn't be the same without your elegance.
> 
> B


Thank you B, you are too kind. Actually had to put on 4 dresses today to find one that fit decently, so yeah need to take off a few lbs. 


Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh! Lol bahahahahahaha





Brazucaa said:


> What would I be, CC, without such a sweet, wonderful captive audience??
> 
> B


We love your comments that's for sure.


Christchrist said:


> I can't get enough of you B


Me either, B you are awesome!


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> What shoes you wearing lady in red or pink



Nude lucifer


----------



## jamidee

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the Herve Leger dress!!! Super hot!!! What kind of heels were you wearing with?



Thanks! nude lucifer. Ohhh I see the shoes got cut off. Boo! I uploaded tipsy and put the Instagram version on accident 




There fixed!


----------



## jamidee

beagly911 said:


> Looking hot girl!!!  Great dress and the CL's are awesome!!! Even though we can't see them!!!!!!!! WTH!!!



Tipsy moment! Lol! I uploaded the wrong one! I fixed it though! Nude lucifer a


----------



## jamidee

hermosa_vogue said:


> Getting ready for Valentines Day dinner!
> 
> I've been asked by my boyfriend to bring sexy back because I've been getting lazy and dressing as casually as I can get away with.
> 
> Wearing a Victoria's Secret dress and my Pivoine Lady Peep. And lip gloss for the first time in forever



You brought it back! Very nice!


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:


> Nude lucifer



Love that shoe


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Aww, thank you so much.
> 
> Thank you B, you are too kind. Actually had to put on 4 dresses today to find one that fit decently, so yeah need to take off a few lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> We love your comments that's for sure.
> 
> Me either, B you are awesome!



OK girls (CC, M)...  you both! It is always a pleasure to see your posts.

 B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:


> OK girls (CC, M)...  you both! It is always a pleasure to see your posts.
> 
> B



Smooches


----------



## jamidee




----------



## mrl1005

Night in the city with DBF to officially celebrate Valentine's Day by having a nice dinner and then seeing a Broadway show. 

Wearing red Rachel Roy dress with my peach fifi strass. 

Happy V-Day weekend girls!!!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:


> Night in the city with DBF to officially celebrate Valentine's Day by having a nice dinner and then seeing a Broadway show.
> 
> Wearing red Rachel Roy dress with my peach fifi strass.
> 
> Happy V-Day weekend girls!!!



Pretty color dress


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Pretty color dress



Thanks! Great sale from Saks


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Brazucaa said:


> Can't truthfully say I can blame him... and I am sure _my_ DH would agree heartfeltly... _IF_ I was _crazy_ enough to show him your pics, that is!....
> 
> B



Hahahahaha you crack me up!  



Christchrist said:


> I can't get enough of you B



I agree completely


----------



## Brazucaa

mrl1005 said:


> Night in the city with DBF to officially celebrate Valentine's Day by having a nice dinner and then seeing a Broadway show.
> 
> Wearing red Rachel Roy dress with my peach fifi strass.
> 
> Happy V-Day weekend girls!!!



Good LORD! Another set of pics I am _NOT_ showing to DH!... 

That dress is TDF - and the FIFI seem made for you.

You look sooo sexy, girl, I hope you had a wonderful time - I _know_ your DBF certainly had one!...

B

PS - As I said before... it was the pants that were tight... not you that needed to lose weight... and these pics prove it...


----------



## Brazucaa

hermosa_vogue said:


> Hahahahaha you crack me up!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely



Thank you girl! 

 B


----------



## mrl1005

Brazucaa said:


> Good LORD! Another set of pics I am NOT showing to DH!...
> 
> That dress is TDF - and the FIFI seem made for you.
> 
> You look sooo sexy, girl, I hope you had a wonderful time - I know your DBF certainly had one!...
> 
> B
> 
> PS - As I said before... it was the pants that were tight... not you that needed to lose weight... and these pics prove it...



B you are too kind!!   (and you literally made my day.)


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Night in the city with DBF to officially celebrate Valentine's Day by having a nice dinner and then seeing a Broadway show.
> 
> Wearing red Rachel Roy dress with my peach fifi strass.
> 
> Happy V-Day weekend girls!!!



You look stunning.


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> Thanks! nude lucifer. Ohhh I see the shoes got cut off. Boo! I uploaded tipsy and put the Instagram version on accident
> 
> View attachment 2068483
> 
> 
> There fixed!





jamidee said:


> Tipsy moment! Lol! I uploaded the wrong one! I fixed it though! Nude lucifer a


You look awesome!!  Hope you noticed the red crepe/black lace YoYo Zeppas were out for V'day for me!!  I love them!!  Miss seeing you around!


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> Night in the city with DBF to officially celebrate Valentine's Day by having a nice dinner and then seeing a Broadway show.
> 
> Wearing red Rachel Roy dress with my peach fifi strass.
> 
> Happy V-Day weekend girls!!!



Lovely mrl!  Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## jamidee

beagly911 said:


> You look awesome!!  Hope you noticed the red crepe/black lace YoYo Zeppas were out for V'day for me!!  I love them!!  Miss seeing you around!



Oh those are perfect vday shoes! Off to search for your pic! Brt you looked smokin as always!


----------



## wannaprada

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> My little family out for v day dinner went to Sapporo. (Sushi)
> 
> Ps So glad I didn't wear anything fancy. Lemon helped me to a nice serving of puk down my clothes n shoes, baby vomit all over my PP dde22
> She swallowed a piece of ice which scared her so she gaged.........



What a lovely looking family! 




			
				attyxthomas said:
			
		

> The DH and I postponed our Vday dinner until tonight. Bianca kid 140.
> Just realized I looked like I'm a teen here.



Very nice atty! And yes you do look like a teen! 




			
				JustWantToPeek said:
			
		

> Trip to LA a few fun nights on the town then hit up the boutiques on the way home to visit our fav SA Monica at Costa Mesa



You are such a rock star! Love your style!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night I wore my nude HP's to Shul. The dress is DVF, jacket is Balenciaga quilted, scarf is AMQ Skull and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.



I so need that Chanel in my life! Looking great as always Megt!


Woohoo! Hot mama!




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Night in the city with DBF to officially celebrate Valentine's Day by having a nice dinner and then seeing a Broadway show.
> 
> Wearing red Rachel Roy dress with my peach fifi strass.
> 
> Happy V-Day weekend girls!!!



Love those shoes!


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:


> You look stunning.





beagly911 said:


> Lovely mrl!  Enjoy your weekend!



Thanks girls!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

MIL came Over and we enjoyed a few hrs with friends. I wore a little red n blue dress and TOP LA  which can never do wrong.





P.S. Oh my my mirror is so dirty. Please Ignore. If possible.


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> MIL came Over and we enjoyed a few hrs with friends. I wore a little red n blue dress and TOP LA  which can never do wrong.
> 
> P.S. Oh my my mirror is so dirty. Please Ignore. If possible.



Friggin A you are smoking. Great dress and shoes girl. If I wore that I would look like a ton of fruit loops shoved in pantyhose


----------



## jamidee

crystalhowlett said:


> MIL came Over and we enjoyed a few hrs with friends. I wore a little red n blue dress and TOP LA  which can never do wrong.
> 
> P.S. Oh my my mirror is so dirty. Please Ignore. If possible.



Um you skank.... Btw I'd like to point out that your booty is easily as big as mine so no more
 Butt jokes. Thanks


----------



## jamidee

crystalhowlett said:


> MIL came Over and we enjoyed a few hrs with friends. I wore a little red n blue dress and TOP LA  which can never do wrong.
> 
> P.S. Oh my my mirror is so dirty. Please Ignore. If possible.



And your legs are so tiny! Can we be for frenemies!?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my nude HP's to Shul. The dress is DVF, jacket is Balenciaga quilted, scarf is AMQ Skull and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.


Elegant as always with a twist of rock'n roll!  Love it meg!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2069327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIL came Over and we enjoyed a few hrs with friends. I wore a little red n blue dress and TOP LA  which can never do wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Oh my my mirror is so dirty. Please Ignore. If possible.


----------



## Dianabanana12

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2069327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIL came Over and we enjoyed a few hrs with friends. I wore a little red n blue dress and TOP LA  which can never do wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Oh my my mirror is so dirty. Please Ignore. If possible.



Excuse me ma'am ...you are missing the rest of your dress......


----------



## Elsie87

Hello ladies! Long time no see 


Casual Sunday outfit:

Band T-shirt: Pull & Bear
Fur vest: Yaya
Necklace: Galliano
Ring: F21
Skinnies: Esprit
Bag: Balenciaga First in electric blue
Flats: CL Candy


----------



## wannaprada

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> MIL came Over and we enjoyed a few hrs with friends. I wore a little red n blue dress and TOP LA  which can never do wrong.
> 
> P.S. Oh my my mirror is so dirty. Please Ignore. If possible.



Well hello!  Looking good and I love those shoes!!




			
				jamidee said:
			
		

> Um you skank.... Btw I'd like to point out that your booty is easily as big as mine so no more
> Butt jokes. Thanks



LOL!




			
				Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Hello ladies! Long time no see
> 
> Casual Sunday outfit:
> 
> Band T-shirt: Pull & Bear
> Fur vest: Yaya
> Necklace: Galliano
> Ring: F21
> Skinnies: Esprit
> Bag: Balenciaga First in electric blue
> Flats: CL Candy



Nice Elsie!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> What a lovely looking family!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice atty! And yes you do look like a teen!
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a rock star! Love your style!
> 
> 
> 
> I so need that Chanel in my life! Looking great as always Megt!
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Hot mama!
> 
> 
> 
> Love those shoes!


Thanks Wanna. 


crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2069327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIL came Over and we enjoyed a few hrs with friends. I wore a little red n blue dress and TOP LA  which can never do wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Oh my my mirror is so dirty. Please Ignore. If possible.


You look HOT.


HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Elegant as always with a twist of rock'n roll!  Love it meg!!!


Thank you Helen.


Elsie87 said:


> Hello ladies! Long time no see
> 
> 
> Casual Sunday outfit:
> 
> Band T-shirt: Pull & Bear
> Fur vest: Yaya
> Necklace: Galliano
> Ring: F21
> Skinnies: Esprit
> Bag: Balenciaga First in electric blue
> Flats: CL Candy


Fabulous outfit Elsie. Glad to see you.


----------



## Christchrist

Elsie87 said:


> Hello ladies! Long time no see
> 
> Casual Sunday outfit:
> 
> Band T-shirt: Pull & Bear
> Fur vest: Yaya
> Necklace: Galliano
> Ring: F21
> Skinnies: Esprit
> Bag: Balenciaga First in electric blue
> Flats: CL Candy



Very cute. Love your B bag


----------



## crystalhowlett

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Hello ladies! Long time no see
> 
> Casual Sunday outfit:
> 
> Band T-shirt: Pull & Bear
> Fur vest: Yaya
> Necklace: Galliano
> Ring: F21
> Skinnies: Esprit
> Bag: Balenciaga First in electric blue
> Flats: CL Candy



Love your look very nice!!! 


THANK YOU CC, Meg, Wannaprada, Helen! We had a good time but I was glad to get in my bed afterwards....
Jami- frememies...... Your on! 
Diana- my dress is covering the important bits!


----------



## beagly911

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2069327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIL came Over and we enjoyed a few hrs with friends. I wore a little red n blue dress and TOP LA  which can never do wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Oh my my mirror is so dirty. Please Ignore. If possible.



Look at you hot mama!!  Wow!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Hello ladies! Long time no see
> 
> 
> Casual Sunday outfit:
> 
> Band T-shirt: Pull & Bear
> Fur vest: Yaya
> Necklace: Galliano
> Ring: F21
> Skinnies: Esprit
> Bag: Balenciaga First in electric blue
> Flats: CL Candy



You are looking great Elsie!!  So nice to see you!


----------



## Daphne Alaina

A little late and my 1st outfit post but breaking out my Cameo Rose Suede Bianca for the first time on Valentine's Day was meant to be. 





And after a DC business trip all I wanted was takeout from our favorite steakhouse and wine at home in our kitchen even, no dining room stuffiness for V Day. Casual perfection. 




Hope you all had a wonderful Valentine's Day too!


----------



## beagly911

Daphne Alaina said:


> A little late and my 1st outfit post but breaking out my Cameo Rose Suede Bianca for the first time on Valentine's Day was meant to be.
> 
> View attachment 2070139
> 
> 
> 
> And after a DC business trip all I wanted was takeout from our favorite steakhouse and wine at home in our kitchen even, no dining room stuffiness for V Day. Casual perfection.
> 
> View attachment 2070141
> 
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Valentine's Day too!


You look lovely!!  I love your table too!  Glad you had a great day!


----------



## Christchrist

Daphne Alaina said:


> A little late and my 1st outfit post but breaking out my Cameo Rose Suede Bianca for the first time on Valentine's Day was meant to be.
> 
> And after a DC business trip all I wanted was takeout from our favorite steakhouse and wine at home in our kitchen even, no dining room stuffiness for V Day. Casual perfection.
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Valentine's Day too!



You're adorable.  Love the color on the Bianca and love your alma


----------



## cts900

Elsie87 said:


> Hello ladies! Long time no see
> 
> 
> Casual Sunday outfit:
> 
> Band T-shirt: Pull & Bear
> Fur vest: Yaya
> Necklace: Galliano
> Ring: F21
> Skinnies: Esprit
> Bag: Balenciaga First in electric blue
> Flats: CL Candy



You look GREAT! 



crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2069327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIL came Over and we enjoyed a few hrs with friends. I wore a little red n blue dress and TOP LA  which can never do wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Oh my my mirror is so dirty. Please Ignore. If possible.



Your legs are a mile long.  How I envy you!



megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my nude HP's to Shul. The dress is DVF, jacket is Balenciaga quilted, scarf is AMQ Skull and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.



This is maybe the prettiest I have ever seen you look.


----------



## LisaMarie24

Daphne Alaina said:


> A little late and my 1st outfit post but breaking out my Cameo Rose Suede Bianca for the first time on Valentine's Day was meant to be.
> 
> And after a DC business trip all I wanted was takeout from our favorite steakhouse and wine at home in our kitchen even, no dining room stuffiness for V Day. Casual perfection.
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Valentine's Day too!



You look lovely!


----------



## Brazucaa

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2069327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIL came Over and we enjoyed a few hrs with friends. I wore a little red n blue dress and TOP LA  which can never do wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Oh my my mirror is so dirty. Please Ignore. If possible.



Legs AND shoes TDF girl! Congratulations. 

B

PS - _'quality over quantity' _- I could not agree more!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Daphne Alaina said:


> A little late and my 1st outfit post but breaking out my Cameo Rose Suede Bianca for the first time on Valentine's Day was meant to be.
> 
> View attachment 2070139
> 
> 
> 
> And after a DC business trip all I wanted was takeout from our favorite steakhouse and wine at home in our kitchen even, no dining room stuffiness for V Day. Casual perfection.
> 
> View attachment 2070141
> 
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Valentine's Day too!




Really nice!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Look at you hot mama!!  Wow!



Thank u hot mama!!! 

BRAZUCAA- thank you. So sweet. I like your p.s ; )

CTS900- it's an illusion. I'm a shortie  my
Legs r like 26 inch in length. All pants go to b hemmed hahaha but I will gladly take the compliment. It's a rare one! Xoxox


----------



## mrl1005

Daphne Alaina said:


> A little late and my 1st outfit post but breaking out my Cameo Rose Suede Bianca for the first time on Valentine's Day was meant to be.
> 
> And after a DC business trip all I wanted was takeout from our favorite steakhouse and wine at home in our kitchen even, no dining room stuffiness for V Day. Casual perfection.
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Valentine's Day too!



You look absolutely gorgeous. It sounds like an amazing Valentine's Day!


----------



## stilly

Daphne Alaina said:


> A little late and my 1st outfit post but breaking out my Cameo Rose Suede Bianca for the first time on Valentine's Day was meant to be.
> 
> View attachment 2070139
> 
> 
> 
> And after a DC business trip all I wanted was takeout from our favorite steakhouse and wine at home in our kitchen even, no dining room stuffiness for V Day. Casual perfection.
> 
> View attachment 2070141
> 
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Valentine's Day too!



Love the outfit and the Biancas!!!


----------



## stilly

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2069327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIL came Over and we enjoyed a few hrs with friends. I wore a little red n blue dress and TOP LA  which can never do wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Oh my my mirror is so dirty. Please Ignore. If possible.




You look amazing *crystal*!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Daphne Alaina said:


> A little late and my 1st outfit post but breaking out my Cameo Rose Suede Bianca for the first time on Valentine's Day was meant to be.
> 
> View attachment 2070139
> 
> 
> 
> And after a DC business trip all I wanted was takeout from our favorite steakhouse and wine at home in our kitchen even, no dining room stuffiness for V Day. Casual perfection.
> 
> View attachment 2070141
> 
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Valentine's Day too!


Daphne

You look so pretty and love your Pretty in Pink outfit!!!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> You look GREAT!
> 
> 
> 
> Your legs are a mile long.  How I envy you!
> 
> 
> 
> This is maybe the prettiest I have ever seen you look.



Aww, thank you so much CTS. I really love the color of that dress it just makes me feel soft.


----------



## anniethecat

crystalhowlett said:


> MIL came Over and we enjoyed a few hrs with friends. I wore a little red n blue dress and TOP LA  which can never do wrong.
> 
> 
> P.S. Oh my my mirror is so dirty. Please Ignore. If possible.




Oo la la!  Hot mama!


----------



## anniethecat

Elsie87 said:


> Hello ladies! Long time no see
> 
> 
> Casual Sunday outfit:
> 
> Band T-shirt: Pull & Bear
> Fur vest: Yaya
> Necklace: Galliano
> Ring: F21
> Skinnies: Esprit
> Bag: Balenciaga First in electric blue
> Flats: CL Candy




Looking good Elise!  Glad to see you back!


----------



## anniethecat

Daphne Alaina said:


> A little late and my 1st outfit post but breaking out my Cameo Rose Suede Bianca for the first time on Valentine's Day was meant to be.
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Valentine's Day too!




Love those Bianca, you look so springy!


----------



## wannaprada

Daphne Alaina said:


> A little late and my 1st outfit post but breaking out my Cameo Rose Suede Bianca for the first time on Valentine's Day was meant to be.
> 
> And after a DC business trip all I wanted was takeout from our favorite steakhouse and wine at home in our kitchen even, no dining room stuffiness for V Day. Casual perfection.
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Valentine's Day too!



Very nice Daphne!


----------



## AEGIS

Elsie87 said:


> Hello ladies! Long time no see
> 
> 
> Casual Sunday outfit:
> 
> Band T-shirt: Pull & Bear
> Fur vest: Yaya
> Necklace: Galliano
> Ring: F21
> Skinnies: Esprit
> Bag: Balenciaga First in electric blue
> Flats: CL Candy




great seeing you! love the candy!




Daphne Alaina said:


> A little late and my 1st outfit post but breaking out my Cameo Rose Suede Bianca for the first time on Valentine's Day was meant to be.
> 
> View attachment 2070139
> 
> 
> 
> And after a DC business trip all I wanted was takeout from our favorite steakhouse and wine at home in our kitchen even, no dining room stuffiness for V Day. Casual perfection.
> 
> View attachment 2070141
> 
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Valentine's Day too!





crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2069327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIL came Over and we enjoyed a few hrs with friends. I wore a little red n blue dress and TOP LA  which can never do wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Oh my my mirror is so dirty. Please Ignore. If possible.





mrl1005 said:


> Night in the city with DBF to officially celebrate Valentine's Day by having a nice dinner and then seeing a Broadway show.
> 
> Wearing red Rachel Roy dress with my peach fifi strass.
> 
> Happy V-Day weekend girls!!!





megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my nude HP's to Shul. The dress is DVF, jacket is Balenciaga quilted, scarf is AMQ Skull and the bag is Chanel JM Bowler.





attyxthomas said:


> The DH and I postponed our Vday dinner until tonight. Bianca kid 140.
> Just realized I looked like I'm a teen here.
> 
> View attachment 2067470





looking great ladies!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Rolling spikes blk/blk for margarita Mondays!!! 

Proenza Schouler for target sweatshirt. Love It so comfortable.


----------



## wannaprada

crystalhowlett said:


> Rolling spikes blk/blk for margarita Mondays!!!
> 
> Proenza Schouler for target sweatshirt. Love It so comfortable.



Super cute comfy looking outfit!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Rolling spikes blk/blk for margarita Mondays!!!
> 
> Proenza Schouler for target sweatshirt. Love It so comfortable.



Mmmmmmm margarita


----------



## jennarae86

Out for our friend's 26th birthday in downtown Milwaukee.

Top- BCBG
Skirt/tights- ASOS
Shoes- Declic 120 in Black suede


----------



## Christchrist

jennarae86 said:


> Out for our friend's 26th birthday in downtown Milwaukee.
> 
> Top- BCBG
> Skirt/tights- ASOS
> Shoes- Declic 120 in Black suede



Looking good girl.


----------



## beagly911

crystalhowlett said:


> Rolling spikes blk/blk for margarita Mondays!!!
> 
> Proenza Schouler for target sweatshirt. Love It so comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072317


Sooo cute!!


----------



## beagly911

jennarae86 said:


> Out for our friend's 26th birthday in downtown Milwaukee.
> 
> Top- BCBG
> Skirt/tights- ASOS
> Shoes- Declic 120 in Black suede


Great outfit!!


----------



## Elsie87

jennarae86 said:


> Out for our friend's 26th birthday in downtown Milwaukee.
> 
> Top- BCBG
> Skirt/tights- ASOS
> Shoes- Declic 120 in Black suede



Cute! Love your skirt


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, ladies! Good to be back 


Today:

T-shirt "I could die for...": bought on Amazon
Fur vest: Yaya
Jeans: Nts
Cuff: vintage
Bag: Balenciaga PT in anthracite
Boots: CL Flanavec


----------



## jennarae86

Thank you


----------



## megt10

Daphne Alaina said:


> A little late and my 1st outfit post but breaking out my Cameo Rose Suede Bianca for the first time on Valentine's Day was meant to be.
> 
> View attachment 2070139
> 
> 
> 
> And after a DC business trip all I wanted was takeout from our favorite steakhouse and wine at home in our kitchen even, no dining room stuffiness for V Day. Casual perfection.
> 
> View attachment 2070141
> 
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Valentine's Day too!


Love your shoes, you look great and your table is so pretty.


crystalhowlett said:


> Rolling spikes blk/blk for margarita Mondays!!!
> 
> Proenza Schouler for target sweatshirt. Love It so comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072317


Cute outfit, love the sweatshirt.


jennarae86 said:


> Out for our friend's 26th birthday in downtown Milwaukee.
> 
> Top- BCBG
> Skirt/tights- ASOS
> Shoes- Declic 120 in Black suede


You look great the skirt is really cute on you.


Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies! Good to be back
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> T-shirt "I could die for...": bought on Amazon
> Fur vest: Yaya
> Jeans: Nts
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: Balenciaga PT in anthracite
> Boots: CL Flanavec



Love the boots, are the comfortable?


----------



## Perfect Day

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies! Good to be back
> 
> Today:
> 
> T-shirt "I could die for...": bought on Amazon
> Fur vest: Yaya
> Jeans: Nts
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: Balenciaga PT in anthracite
> Boots: CL Flanavec



Love the" today" outfit especially


----------



## HeelAddict

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies! Good to be back
> 
> Today:
> 
> T-shirt "I could die for...": bought on Amazon
> Fur vest: Yaya
> Jeans: Nts
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: Balenciaga PT in anthracite
> Boots: CL Flanavec



Great outfit! Love the t-shirt-in fact I ordered the same one from amazon a few days ago lol. Great Flanavec's-are they comfy?


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies! Good to be back
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> T-shirt "I could die for...": bought on Amazon
> Fur vest: Yaya
> Jeans: Nts
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: Balenciaga PT in anthracite
> Boots: CL Flanavec


Cute look Elsie!!  The t-shirt is adorable!


----------



## gummyb34r5

Love your LPs!! I can't believe you got them for such a great price! Lucky you.  what size did you take in them by the way? And how are they fitting? Have they stretched? 



hermosa_vogue said:


> Getting ready for Valentines Day dinner!
> 
> I've been asked by my boyfriend to bring sexy back because I've been getting lazy and dressing as casually as I can get away with.
> 
> Wearing a Victoria's Secret dress and my Pivoine Lady Peep. And lip gloss for the first time in forever
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066079


----------



## hermosa_vogue

gummyb34r5 said:


> Love your LPs!! I can't believe you got them for such a great price! Lucky you.  what size did you take in them by the way? And how are they fitting? Have they stretched?



I took them in my TTS 35,5 and they actually fit really well.  I haven't noticed a huge stretch in them since they are patent and I've only worn them 3x.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Daphne Alaina said:
			
		

> A little late and my 1st outfit post but breaking out my Cameo Rose Suede Bianca for the first time on Valentine's Day was meant to be.
> 
> And after a DC business trip all I wanted was takeout from our favorite steakhouse and wine at home in our kitchen even, no dining room stuffiness for V Day. Casual perfection.
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Valentine's Day too!



You r Beautiful.  This pink looks great on u. And the print denim is cute!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

jennarae86 said:
			
		

> Out for our friend's 26th birthday in downtown Milwaukee.
> 
> Top- BCBG
> Skirt/tights- ASOS
> Shoes- Declic 120 in Black suede



U look great!!! Aaaaah declics. I'm so glad he came out with the new declic!!! So comfortable.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Thank you, ladies! Good to be back
> 
> Today:
> 
> T-shirt "I could die for...": bought on Amazon
> Fur vest: Yaya
> Jeans: Nts
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: Balenciaga PT in anthracite
> Boots: CL Flanavec



Cute outfit!!! The boots look great with your outfit too.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

crystalhowlett said:


> Rolling spikes blk/blk for margarita Mondays!!!
> 
> Proenza Schouler for target sweatshirt. Love It so comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072317



Love that shirt!!! I'm wearing it right now too lol




Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies! Good to be back
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> T-shirt "I could die for...": bought on Amazon
> Fur vest: Yaya
> Jeans: Nts
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: Balenciaga PT in anthracite
> Boots: CL Flanavec



Where have  you been girl?!??! you disappeared off of the planet!  good to have you back and looking great as always!



Daphne Alaina said:


> A little late and my 1st outfit post but breaking out my Cameo Rose Suede Bianca for the first time on Valentine's Day was meant to be.
> 
> View attachment 2070139
> 
> 
> 
> And after a DC business trip all I wanted was takeout from our favorite steakhouse and wine at home in our kitchen even, no dining room stuffiness for V Day. Casual perfection.
> 
> View attachment 2070141
> 
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Valentine's Day too!



What a sweet outfit, perfect for a romantic dinner!


----------



## crystalhowlett

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Love that shirt!!! I'm wearing it right now too lol
> 
> I bought 2. LOL


----------



## Elsie87

HeelAddict said:


> Great outfit! Love the t-shirt-in fact I ordered the same one from amazon a few days ago lol. Great Flanavec's-are they comfy?





megt10 said:


> Love the boots, are the comfortable?





Thank you! Got them a size up and padded them to the max, so they're pretty comfortable now, yes


----------



## Daphne Alaina

crystalhowlett said:


> You r Beautiful.  This pink looks great on u. And the print denim is cute!!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Love that shirt!!! I'm wearing it right now too lol
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweet outfit, perfect for a romantic dinner!



Thank you for the sweet comments ladies!


----------



## Daphne Alaina

megt10 said:


> Love your shoes, you look great and your table is so pretty.
> 
> Thank you! & Your avatar is too cute!


----------



## Daphne Alaina

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Daphne
> 
> You look so pretty and love your Pretty in Pink outfit!!!





anniethecat said:


> Love those Bianca, you look so springy!





wannaprada said:


> Very nice Daphne!






beagly911 said:


> You look lovely!!  I love your table too!  Glad you had a great day!





Christchrist said:


> You're adorable.  Love the color on the Bianca and love your alma




You girls are too sweet but thank you all!!


----------



## Daphne Alaina

LisaMarie24 said:


> You look lovely!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Really nice!!





mrl1005 said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous. It sounds like an amazing Valentine's Day!





stilly said:


> Love the outfit and the Biancas!!!





AEGIS said:


> great seeing you! love the candy!
> 
> looking great ladies!!!





Thanks so much for the compliments girls!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you for the nice comments! 


Tonight's dinner outfit:

Dress: Issa
Snake ring: vintage
Bag: Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue 226
Shoes: CL peacock patent Pigalle 85


----------



## Christchrist

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for the nice comments!
> 
> Tonight's dinner outfit:
> 
> Dress: Issa
> Snake ring: vintage
> Bag: Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue 226
> Shoes: CL peacock patent Pigalle 85



I love this look. That Chanel is perfect with the outfit and piggy.


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for the nice comments!
> 
> 
> Tonight's dinner outfit:
> 
> Dress: Issa
> Snake ring: vintage
> Bag: Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue 226
> Shoes: CL peacock patent Pigalle 85


Awesome outfit Elsie!!


----------



## cts900

crystalhowlett said:


> Rolling spikes blk/blk for margarita Mondays!!!
> 
> Proenza Schouler for target sweatshirt. Love It so comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 2072317



I love this.  Sooooo cute!



Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies! Good to be back
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> T-shirt "I could die for...": bought on Amazon
> Fur vest: Yaya
> Jeans: Nts
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: Balenciaga PT in anthracite
> Boots: CL Flanavec





Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for the nice comments!
> 
> 
> Tonight's dinner outfit:
> 
> Dress: Issa
> Snake ring: vintage
> Bag: Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue 226
> Shoes: CL peacock patent Pigalle 85



You have been looking especially amazing lately.  Fabulous.


----------



## cts900

Bruges for work....all clothes are H&M except my stockings, which are VS.


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:


> Bruges for work....all clothes are H&M except my stockings, which are VS.



Cutie patootie


----------



## Brazucaa

cts900 said:


> Bruges for work....all clothes are H&M except my stockings, which are VS.



Great skirt, lovely shoes.

B


----------



## cts900

Brazucaa said:


> Great skirt, lovely shoes.
> 
> B



Thanks, B .



Christchrist said:


> Cutie patootie



You are a sweetheart, thanks!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Bruges for work....all clothes are H&M except my stockings, which are VS.


Work chic and sexy, lovely cts!!


----------



## stilly

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for the nice comments!
> 
> 
> Tonight's dinner outfit:
> 
> Dress: Issa
> Snake ring: vintage
> Bag: Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue 226
> Shoes: CL peacock patent Pigalle 85



Love the outfit *Elsie*!!!
I just love Issa dresses...


----------



## nycmarilyn

Wore my Bianca 140mm amethyste gunmetal on VDay for the first time (I've had these for over a year!). Dress from Free People.


----------



## Christchrist

nycmarilyn said:


> Wore my Bianca 140mm amethyste gunmetal on VDay for the first time (I've had these for over a year!). Dress from Free People.



Dang! You look good girl. Love the color combo and your clic clac bracelet


----------



## gfairenoughh

nycmarilyn said:


> Wore my Bianca 140mm amethyste gunmetal on VDay for the first time (I've had these for over a year!). Dress from Free People.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2079265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2079266



WOWOWOWOWOW!!!! You look stunning!!!! And your home is beautiful!!


----------



## martinaa

nycmarilyn said:


> Wore my Bianca 140mm amethyste gunmetal on VDay for the first time (I've had these for over a year!). Dress from Free People.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2079265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2079266



Wow, you look gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

nycmarilyn said:


> Wore my Bianca 140mm amethyste gunmetal on VDay for the first time (I've had these for over a year!). Dress from Free People.



Gorgeous shoes, dress, home, just gorgeous everything!


----------



## BagBragger

nycmarilyn said:
			
		

> Wore my Bianca 140mm amethyste gunmetal on VDay for the first time (I've had these for over a year!). Dress from Free People.



I don't like it....I LOVE ALL OF IT!!!! You are cute as a button!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

nycmarilyn said:


> Wore my Bianca 140mm amethyste gunmetal on VDay for the first time (I've had these for over a year!). Dress from Free People.



Your legs are so long! Gorgeous look.


----------



## beagly911

nycmarilyn said:


> Wore my Bianca 140mm amethyste gunmetal on VDay for the first time (I've had these for over a year!). Dress from Free People.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2079265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2079266


Stunning!!  You look fabulous!


----------



## nycmarilyn

Christchrist said:


> Dang! You look good girl. Love the color combo and your clic clac bracelet





gfairenoughh said:


> WOWOWOWOWOW!!!! You look stunning!!!! And your home is beautiful!!





martinaa said:


> Wow, you look gorgeous!





Mrs. MFH said:


> Gorgeous shoes, dress, home, just gorgeous everything!





BagBragger said:


> I don't like it....I LOVE ALL OF IT!!!! You are cute as a button!





Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Your legs are so long! Gorgeous look.





beagly911 said:


> Stunning!!  You look fabulous!



Awww thank you! You all are very sweet!


----------



## bebefuzz

nycmarilyn said:


> Wore my Bianca 140mm amethyste gunmetal on VDay for the first time (I've had these for over a year!). Dress from Free People.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2079265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2079266



Super stunning!


----------



## bougainvillier

nycmarilyn said:


> Wore my Bianca 140mm amethyste gunmetal on VDay for the first time (I've had these for over a year!). Dress from Free People.



So hoooooot


----------



## wannaprada

Date night with the hubby.  Wearing Prabal Gurung for Target top with Jcrew cardi and Capri pants along with my plum Lady Daf.


----------



## wannaprada

nycmarilyn said:


> Wore my Bianca 140mm amethyste gunmetal on VDay for the first time (I've had these for over a year!). Dress from Free People.



Hot!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Date night with the hubby.  Wearing Prabal Gurung for Target top with Jcrew cardi and Capri pants along with my plum Lady Daf.



First of all you look fab (as always) and second what are these! !! I'm scared. I would die In them  




Man I love your closet


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> First of all you look fab (as always) and second what are these! !! I'm scared. I would die In them
> 
> Man I love your closet



Lol! Those are the Coroclic.  Don't be afraid; you could so handle them!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Lol! Those are the Coroclic.  Don't be afraid; you could so handle them!



Girl I can't express to you enough that I cannot wear a wedge. I will roll an ankle lol.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

wannaprada said:


> Date night with the hubby.  Wearing Prabal Gurung for Target top with Jcrew cardi and Capri pants along with my plum Lady Daf.



Love this pic taken in your wardrobe!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for the nice comments!
> 
> 
> Tonight's dinner outfit:
> 
> Dress: Issa
> Snake ring: vintage
> Bag: Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue 226
> Shoes: CL peacock patent Pigalle 85


Love your outfit and bag. 


cts900 said:


> Bruges for work....all clothes are H&M except my stockings, which are VS.


You look fantastic CTS.


nycmarilyn said:


> Wore my Bianca 140mm amethyste gunmetal on VDay for the first time (I've had these for over a year!). Dress from Free People.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2079265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2079266


You are just stunning.


wannaprada said:


> Date night with the hubby.  Wearing Prabal Gurung for Target top with Jcrew cardi and Capri pants along with my plum Lady Daf.



Love the outfit and your closet.


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Girl I can't express to you enough that I cannot wear a wedge. I will roll an ankle lol.



LOL! Well I will wear them for you! 



hermosa_vogue said:


> Love this pic taken in your wardrobe!





megt10 said:


> Love the outfit and your closet.



Thanks Hermosa and Megt! I am so loving that closet! Lol!


----------



## anniethecat

wannaprada said:


> Date night with the hubby.  Wearing Prabal Gurung for Target top with Jcrew cardi and Capri pants along with my plum Lady Daf.




Looks great!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Date night with the hubby.  Wearing Prabal Gurung for Target top with Jcrew cardi and Capri pants along with my plum Lady Daf.


You look awesome wanna!!


----------



## LisaMarie24

wannaprada said:


> Date night with the hubby.  Wearing Prabal Gurung for Target top with Jcrew cardi and Capri pants along with my plum Lady Daf.



Cute outfit


----------



## wannaprada

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Looks great!






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> You look awesome wanna!!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## Daphne Alaina

nycmarilyn said:


> Wore my Bianca 140mm amethyste gunmetal on VDay for the first time (I've had these for over a year!). Dress from Free People.



Love the outfit! Hot mama!


----------



## Daphne Alaina

wannaprada said:


> Date night with the hubby.  Wearing Prabal Gurung for Target top with Jcrew cardi and Capri pants along with my plum Lady Daf.



Lookin good! Lovin those plum LD's on you.


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Work chic and sexy, lovely cts!!



Thank you, sweet *b.* 



wannaprada said:


> Date night with the hubby.  Wearing Prabal Gurung for Target top with Jcrew cardi and Capri pants along with my plum Lady Daf.



LOVE this.  All of it. 



megt10 said:


> You look fantastic CTS.



Thank you so much, *meg*.


----------



## Kayapo97

nycmarilyn said:


> Wore my Bianca 140mm amethyste gunmetal on VDay for the first time (I've had these for over a year!). Dress from Free People.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2079265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2079266



wow, I am amazed that fire in front of you had not self ignited it must have been so hot in that room!


----------



## Brazucaa

wannaprada said:


> Date night with the hubby.  Wearing Prabal Gurung for Target top with Jcrew cardi and Capri pants along with my plum Lady Daf.



I do not know which one looks better.... you or your closet??

Maybe it is a tie?? 

B


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

nycmarilyn said:


> Wore my Bianca 140mm amethyste gunmetal on VDay for the first time (I've had these for over a year!). Dress from Free People.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2079265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2079266



I love the outfit!


----------



## Dianabanana12

Daphne Alaina said:


> A little late and my 1st outfit post but breaking out my Cameo Rose Suede Bianca for the first time on Valentine's Day was meant to be.
> 
> View attachment 2070139
> 
> 
> 
> And after a DC business trip all I wanted was takeout from our favorite steakhouse and wine at home in our kitchen even, no dining room stuffiness for V Day. Casual perfection.
> 
> View attachment 2070141
> 
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Valentine's Day too!




OMG how adorable do you look!!!!


----------



## wannaprada

LisaMarie24 said:


> Cute outfit



Thanks Lisa!



Daphne Alaina said:


> Lookin good! Lovin those plum LD's on you.



Thanks Daphne! I was lucky enough to get them on sale at 2nd cut!  



cts900 said:


> Thank you, sweet b.
> 
> LOVE this.  All of it.
> 
> Thank you so much, meg.



Thanks sweetie!



Brazucaa said:


> I do not know which one looks better.... you or your closet??
> 
> Maybe it is a tie??
> 
> B



Lol! Thanks B! I actually think the closet looks better! Lol!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

wannaprada said:


> Date night with the hubby.  Wearing Prabal Gurung for Target top with Jcrew cardi and Capri pants along with my plum Lady Daf.



Very nice pic, and very nice closet. Am I the only one who still keeps my shoes in the box?!  Lol


----------



## lovemysavior

Winter white and Navy church outfit with my plum patent Filo's.


----------



## Christchrist

lovemysavior said:


> Winter white and Navy church outfit with my plum patent Filo's.



You look great girl. Love the shirt


----------



## wannaprada

Mrs. MFH said:


> Very nice pic, and very nice closet. Am I the only one who still keeps my shoes in the box?!  Lol



Thanks MFH! Until I redid my closet a week ago my shoes were in boxes too!


----------



## megt10

lovemysavior said:


> View attachment 2082995
> 
> 
> Winter white and Navy church outfit with my plum patent Filo's.



Very nice look. Love the shirt.


----------



## gfairenoughh

lovemysavior said:


> View attachment 2082995
> 
> 
> Winter white and Navy church outfit with my plum patent Filo's.



You look beautiful! You have amazing hair!


----------



## wannaprada

Mixing stripes and dots today! Shirt: Jcrew; Sweater: Target; Pants: Talbots; Shoes: Navy Biancas 140.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Mixing stripes and dots today! Shirt: Jcrew; Sweater: Target; Pants: Talbots; Shoes: Navy Biancas 140.



I like the dots and stripes


----------



## beagly911

lovemysavior said:


> View attachment 2082995
> 
> 
> Winter white and Navy church outfit with my plum patent Filo's.


You look lovely!  I really like the blouse!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Mixing stripes and dots today! Shirt: Jcrew; Sweater: Target; Pants: Talbots; Shoes: Navy Biancas 140.


You look fabulous wanna!!  I've now got an idea for the lecture at Howard U on Wednesday!


----------



## cts900

wannaprada said:


> Mixing stripes and dots today! Shirt: Jcrew; Sweater: Target; Pants: Talbots; Shoes: Navy Biancas 140.



The polka dots make me SO HAPPY!


----------



## BagBragger

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Mixing stripes and dots today! Shirt: Jcrew; Sweater: Target; Pants: Talbots; Shoes: Navy Biancas 140.



Very winter chic!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> I like the dots and stripes



Thanks CC!



beagly911 said:


> You look fabulous wanna!!  I've now got an idea for the lecture at Howard U on Wednesday!



Thanks Beagly and glad I could help! Can't wait to see pics from the mini meetup Wed! 



cts900 said:


> The polka dots make me SO HAPPY!



I love polka dots too Cts! 



BagBragger said:


> Very winter chic!



Thanks BB! Just trying to stay warm!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lovemysavior said:


> View attachment 2082995
> 
> 
> Winter white and Navy church outfit with my plum patent Filo's.



very nice!


----------



## lovemysavior

Christchrist said:


> You look great girl. Love the shirt





megt10 said:


> Very nice look. Love the shirt.





gfairenoughh said:


> You look beautiful! You have amazing hair!





beagly911 said:


> You look lovely!  I really like the blouse!



Thank you all for your sweet comments.  I love to see all of the outfits on here as well.


----------



## lovemysavior

Lavenderduckiez said:


> very nice!



Thank you


----------



## Brazucaa

wannaprada said:


> Mixing stripes and dots today! Shirt: Jcrew; Sweater: Target; Pants: Talbots; Shoes: Navy Biancas 140.



Lovely W! But... as long as you are going to be all day in those 140s... you might as well show them more... fully?? 

B

PS - Just joking, you look great girl!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Mixing stripes and dots today! Shirt: Jcrew; Sweater: Target; Pants: Talbots; Shoes: Navy Biancas 140.



You look fabulous. Great job mixing the dots and stripes, Stacy and ******* would be so proud


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Out for mid-week drinks

Asos lace print peplum top
Supre black jeans
Lady peeps in Pivoine
YSL Arty in navy and rose


----------



## floridasun8

hermosa_vogue said:


> Out for mid-week drinks
> 
> Asos lace print peplum top
> Supre black jeans
> Lady peeps in Pivoine
> YSL Arty in navy and rose
> 
> View attachment 2086389



Great look, absolutely LOVE that top!


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Out for mid-week drinks
> 
> Asos lace print peplum top
> Supre black jeans
> Lady peeps in Pivoine
> YSL Arty in navy and rose
> 
> View attachment 2086389



Fantastic look, love the top on you and of course the shoes.


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Out for mid-week drinks
> 
> Asos lace print peplum top
> Supre black jeans
> Lady peeps in Pivoine
> YSL Arty in navy and rose



I love the way you dress girl!


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Out for mid-week drinks
> 
> Asos lace print peplum top
> Supre black jeans
> Lady peeps in Pivoine
> YSL Arty in navy and rose
> 
> View attachment 2086389


You look awesome!!


----------



## dhampir2005

Hello!

So I haven't been around for a while, but I have been wearing a ton of CLs. I have to give a general shoutout and say that everyone looks great!

Anyways here's a picture from Saturday night out! 

Dress: Herve Leger Ari
Blazer: Zara
Purse: Marc Jacobs Lindy Single
Shoes: CL Pigalle Plato 120 black kid


----------



## Christchrist

dhampir2005 said:


> Hello!
> 
> So I haven't been around for a while, but I have been wearing a ton of CLs. I have to give a general shoutout and say that everyone looks great!
> 
> Anyways here's a picture from Saturday night out!
> 
> Dress: Herve Leger Ari
> Blazer: Zara
> Purse: Marc Jacobs Lindy Single
> Shoes: CL Pigalle Plato 120 black kid



This may be the hottest picture I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Nolia

dhampir2005 said:


> Hello!
> 
> So I haven't been around for a while, but I have been wearing a ton of CLs. I have to give a general shoutout and say that everyone looks great!
> 
> Anyways here's a picture from Saturday night out!
> 
> Dress: Herve Leger Ari
> Blazer: Zara
> Purse: Marc Jacobs Lindy Single
> Shoes: CL Pigalle Plato 120 black kid


----------



## LisaMarie24

dhampir2005 said:


> Hello!
> 
> So I haven't been around for a while, but I have been wearing a ton of CLs. I have to give a general shoutout and say that everyone looks great!
> 
> Anyways here's a picture from Saturday night out!
> 
> Dress: Herve Leger Ari
> Blazer: Zara
> Purse: Marc Jacobs Lindy Single
> Shoes: CL Pigalle Plato 120 black kid



Hottie!!!


----------



## evanescent

hermosa_vogue said:


> Out for mid-week drinks
> 
> Asos lace print peplum top
> Supre black jeans
> Lady peeps in Pivoine
> YSL Arty in navy and rose
> 
> View attachment 2086389



Those LPs really look amazing on you!! Love Pivoine patent!



dhampir2005 said:


> Hello!
> 
> So I haven't been around for a while, but I have been wearing a ton of CLs. I have to give a general shoutout and say that everyone looks great!
> 
> Anyways here's a picture from Saturday night out!
> 
> Dress: Herve Leger Ari
> Blazer: Zara
> Purse: Marc Jacobs Lindy Single
> Shoes: CL Pigalle Plato 120 black kid



HOTNESS!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Out for mid-week drinks
> 
> Asos lace print peplum top
> Supre black jeans
> Lady peeps in Pivoine
> YSL Arty in navy and rose



Lovely!


----------



## crystalhowlett

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> So I haven't been around for a while, but I have been wearing a ton of CLs. I have to give a general shoutout and say that everyone looks great!
> 
> Anyways here's a picture from Saturday night out!
> 
> Dress: Herve Leger Ari
> Blazer: Zara
> Purse: Marc Jacobs Lindy Single
> Shoes: CL Pigalle Plato 120 black kid



Nice!!! Great pic on the bike.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

floridasun8 said:


> Great look, absolutely LOVE that top!





megt10 said:


> Fantastic look, love the top on you and of course the shoes.



Thanks ladies.  The top was something like 11 pounds!!  Crazy cheap



Christchrist said:


> I love the way you dress girl!



Awww thanks C



beagly911 said:


> You look awesome!!



You're so lovely beags 



evanescent said:


> Those LPs really look amazing on you!! Love Pivoine patent!



I saw a pic and think I actually prefer Pivoine calf.  Beggers can't be choosers though, I still love my LPs.



crystalhowlett said:


> Lovely!



Hehe thanks Crystal


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is another "simple" outfit featuring nude 70mm Simples.


----------



## beagly911

dhampir2005 said:


> Hello!
> 
> So I haven't been around for a while, but I have been wearing a ton of CLs. I have to give a general shoutout and say that everyone looks great!
> 
> Anyways here's a picture from Saturday night out!
> 
> Dress: Herve Leger Ari
> Blazer: Zara
> Purse: Marc Jacobs Lindy Single
> Shoes: CL Pigalle Plato 120 black kid


WOW girl you look great!!


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is another "simple" outfit featuring nude 70mm Simples.


OH, hellokatiegirl, I love the simples with the outfit...ok give me the dish on the skirt...love it!!


----------



## Christchrist

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is another "simple" outfit featuring nude 70mm Simples.



You're like a postcard.   That's a cute outfit


----------



## hellokatiegirl

beagly911 said:


> OH, hellokatiegirl, I love the simples with the outfit...ok give me the dish on the skirt...love it!!



Thanks beagly!  The skirt is Kate Spade. It's from at least a few years ago.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Christchrist said:


> You're like a postcard.   That's a cute outfit



 Thanks Christchrist!  I like the comparison to a postcard!


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thanks beagly!  The skirt is Kate Spade. It's from at least a few years ago.


I went to your blog, as I usually do with your outfits, and tried to hunt it down...dang it!!!  It's just the perfect, I think, shape and cut for me!!  I will continue to try to hunt it down...ebay here I come...:doggie:


----------



## dhampir2005

Christchrist said:


> This may be the hottest picture I have ever seen!!!



Aww thank you  Hahahaha I was actually conned into the picture!



Nolia said:


>



Thanks Nolia! All I would need to make this more badass is your Lucifers!



LisaMarie24 said:


> Hottie!!!



Thank you so much! 



evanescent said:


> Those LPs really look amazing on you!! Love Pivoine patent!
> 
> 
> 
> HOTNESS!!



Hahaha I've been trying to actually go out and look cute 



crystalhowlett said:


> Nice!!! Great pic on the bike.



 It was actually running. The owner and picture taker tried to convince me to take it for a spin, but I was like "no way... that seems like bad news bears"



beagly911 said:


> WOW girl you look great!!



Thank you beagly!!!  I've been making an effort a lot recently but most of the time I only post outfits on instagram.


----------



## beagly911

Thank you beagly!!! :hugs: I've been making an effort a lot recently but most of the time I only post outfits on instagram.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Well I have missed seeing you around!!!


----------



## martinaa

hermosa_vogue said:


> Out for mid-week drinks
> 
> Asos lace print peplum top
> Supre black jeans
> Lady peeps in Pivoine
> YSL Arty in navy and rose
> 
> View attachment 2086389



You look very good girl! I love the color of the Lady Peeps.



dhampir2005 said:


> Hello!
> 
> So I haven't been around for a while, but I have been wearing a ton of CLs. I have to give a general shoutout and say that everyone looks great!
> 
> Anyways here's a picture from Saturday night out!
> 
> Dress: Herve Leger Ari
> Blazer: Zara
> Purse: Marc Jacobs Lindy Single
> Shoes: CL Pigalle Plato 120 black kid



Wow, hot hot hot!!


----------



## anniethecat

dhampir2005 said:


> Hello!
> 
> So I haven't been around for a while, but I have been wearing a ton of CLs. I have to give a general shoutout and say that everyone looks great!
> 
> Anyways here's a picture from Saturday night out!
> 
> Dress: Herve Leger Ari
> Blazer: Zara
> Purse: Marc Jacobs Lindy Single
> Shoes: CL Pigalle Plato 120 black kid




Hot look!


----------



## megt10

dhampir2005 said:


> Hello!
> 
> So I haven't been around for a while, but I have been wearing a ton of CLs. I have to give a general shoutout and say that everyone looks great!
> 
> Anyways here's a picture from Saturday night out!
> 
> Dress: Herve Leger Ari
> Blazer: Zara
> Purse: Marc Jacobs Lindy Single
> Shoes: CL Pigalle Plato 120 black kid


This has got to be the best pic ever! You look so hot and fun at the same time.


hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is another "simple" outfit featuring nude 70mm Simples.


You look so cute Katie. I am with Beagly that skirt is beautiful.


----------



## DebbiNC

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is another "simple" outfit featuring nude 70mm Simples.



Love everything....including the shoes! Lovely!!


----------



## LisaMarie24

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is another "simple" outfit featuring nude 70mm Simples.



Just lovely


----------



## jamidee

Dinner date last night, as always I snuck away to take bathroom shots only to have him text me , "stop taking bathroom mirror shots!" Hahah knows me too well


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:


> Dinner date last night, as always I snuck away to take bathroom shots only to have him text me , "stop taking bathroom mirror shots!" Hahah knows me too well



I like the back of that shirt


----------



## jamidee

With and without my blazer. Dinner and drinks with a friend last week. Felt like being sparkly


----------



## jamidee

lovemysavior said:


> Winter white and Navy church outfit with my plum patent Filo's.



You're so cute!


----------



## jamidee

wannaprada said:


> Mixing stripes and dots today! Shirt: Jcrew; Sweater: Target; Pants: Talbots; Shoes: Navy Biancas 140.



Always jcrew! But always looking so business chic!  I need to get on the jcrew train


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:


> Hello!
> 
> So I haven't been around for a while, but I have been wearing a ton of CLs. I have to give a general shoutout and say that everyone looks great!
> 
> Anyways here's a picture from Saturday night out!
> 
> Dress: Herve Leger Ari
> Blazer: Zara
> Purse: Marc Jacobs Lindy Single
> Shoes: CL Pigalle Plato 120 black kid



Lovebox!!!


----------



## SeeingRed

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2088203
> 
> 
> With and without my blazer. Dinner and drinks with a friend last week. Felt like being sparkly



Such a cute outfit! LOVE the jacket!


----------



## laleeza

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is another "simple" outfit featuring nude 70mm Simples.



this is too cute!! great outfit!


----------



## Brazucaa

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is another "simple" outfit featuring nude 70mm Simples.



You look soo pretty K! And you have just the right silhouette to pull this one... Congratulations girl.

B

PS - I second Beagly... I will try and look that skirt up high and low...


----------



## dhampir2005

beagly911 said:


> Well I have missed seeing you around!!!



I know...  I need to drop by more often!



martinaa said:


> You look very good girl! I love the color of the Lady Peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, hot hot hot!!



Thank you! 



anniethecat said:


> Hot look!



Hahaha I make an effort to look halfway decent when going out 



megt10 said:


> This has got to be the best pic ever! You look so hot and fun at the same time.
> 
> You look so cute Katie. I am with Beagly that skirt is beautiful.



Awww Meg, thank you! 



jamidee said:


> Lovebox!!!



LMAO you would!


----------



## dhampir2005

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is another "simple" outfit featuring nude 70mm Simples.



This is such a cute outfit! I love the skirt!



jamidee said:


> View attachment 2088201
> 
> Dinner date last night, as always I snuck away to take bathroom shots only to have him text me , "stop taking bathroom mirror shots!" Hahah knows me too well





jamidee said:


> View attachment 2088203
> 
> 
> With and without my blazer. Dinner and drinks with a friend last week. Felt like being sparkly



I guess you look kind of cute  Btw your thing of the moment is clearly collar necklaces


----------



## SeeingRed

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2088201
> 
> Dinner date last night, as always I snuck away to take bathroom shots only to have him text me , "stop taking bathroom mirror shots!" Hahah knows me too well



Ha! That made me laugh!


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:


> This is such a cute outfit! I love the skirt!
> 
> I guess you look kind of cute  Btw your thing of the moment is clearly collar necklaces



I get fixated and rock it as much and often until I can't look at said item again for the rest of my days. Phahaha oh the whims .


----------



## jamidee

SeeingRed said:


> Ha! That made me laugh!



Hahaha yea, caught red handed :shame:

Thanks for the compliment on the other outfit btw  I'm a magpie at heart. Love glitter-- the jacket was a cheap find at forever 21. Sometimes you get lucky over there.


----------



## stilly

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2088203
> 
> 
> With and without my blazer. Dinner and drinks with a friend last week. Felt like being sparkly



Love the outfit *jamidee*!!!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2088203
> 
> 
> With and without my blazer. Dinner and drinks with a friend last week. Felt like being sparkly



 and all !


----------



## evanescent

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2088203
> 
> 
> With and without my blazer. Dinner and drinks with a friend last week. Felt like being sparkly



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> View attachment 2088201
> 
> Dinner date last night, as always I snuck away to take bathroom shots only to have him text me , "stop taking bathroom mirror shots!" Hahah knows me too well





jamidee said:


> View attachment 2088203
> 
> 
> With and without my blazer. Dinner and drinks with a friend last week. Felt like being sparkly


Look at you girlie, in all your hotness!!  And a sparkly day is a good day


----------



## cts900

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is another "simple" outfit featuring nude 70mm Simples.



OMG!  I love this.  Period.


----------



## cts900

I am all about my Framboise today...it was 78 degrees!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:


> I am all about my Framboise today...it was 78 degrees!!!!!



You look really cute. I just love your skirts


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dhampir2005 said:


> Hello!
> 
> So I haven't been around for a while, but I have been wearing a ton of CLs. I have to give a general shoutout and say that everyone looks great!
> 
> Anyways here's a picture from Saturday night out!
> 
> Dress: Herve Leger Ari
> Blazer: Zara
> Purse: Marc Jacobs Lindy Single
> Shoes: CL Pigalle Plato 120 black kid



Super sexy!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is another "simple" outfit featuring nude 70mm Simples.



Cute combo !


----------



## poppyseed

cts900 said:


> I am all about my Framboise today...it was 78 degrees!!!!!



Beautiful combo with the purple! Love it


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> You look really cute. I just love your skirts



Thank you, CC :kiss:.  



poppyseed said:


> Beautiful combo with the purple! Love it



I match your profile picture!  Thanks, poppy.  So nice to see you .


----------



## wannaprada

jamidee said:


> Dinner date last night, as always I snuck away to take bathroom shots only to have him text me , "stop taking bathroom mirror shots!" Hahah knows me too well





jamidee said:


> With and without my blazer. Dinner and drinks with a friend last week. Felt like being sparkly



Very cute outfits Jamidee! I really like that blazer!



jamidee said:


> Always jcrew! But always looking so business chic!  I need to get on the jcrew train



Thanks sweetie!



cts900 said:


> I am all about my Framboise today...it was 78 degrees!!!!!



Cute outfit CTS and I'm super jealous of your 78 degree weather!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> I am all about my Framboise today...it was 78 degrees!!!!!


You look awesome cts!!  I would love to see 78 degrees, 30 here today!


----------



## LavenderIce

cts900 said:


> I am all about my Framboise today...it was 78 degrees!!!!!



Love Framboise and love you!


----------



## Brazucaa

cts900 said:


> I am all about my Framboise today...it was 78 degrees!!!!!



'Me like!' 

B


----------



## cts900

Brazucaa said:


> 'Me like!'
> 
> B



Haha...I thought of you when I posted!  Figured you might appreciate the color .  Thanks, *B*.



LavenderIce said:


> Love Framboise and love you!



Love you back, *Lav*.  Thank you, sweetie.



beagly911 said:


> You look awesome cts!!  I would love to see 78 degrees, 30 here today!



Thanks, *b* :kiss:. OMG!  30!  Today is even warmer here--you need to visit SD, girl!



wannaprada said:


> Cute outfit CTS and I'm super jealous of your 78 degree weather!



Thanks, babe.  Come visit annnnnnyyyyyytime!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Birthday breakkie!

Marcs blazer
Bardot top
Nudie jeans
Brand new black patent Bianca 120s which were a birthday gift from my boyfriend


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Birthday breakkie!
> 
> Marcs blazer
> Bardot top
> Nudie jeans
> Brand new black patent Bianca 120s which were a birthday gift from my boyfriend
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090109



Happy Birthday!  You look great!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Birthday breakkie!
> 
> Marcs blazer
> Bardot top
> Nudie jeans
> Brand new black patent Bianca 120s which were a birthday gift from my boyfriend



Happy birthday! Looking adorable as always


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> I am all about my Framboise today...it was 78 degrees!!!!!



Hello Gorgeous! It is 82 here.


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Birthday breakkie!
> 
> Marcs blazer
> Bardot top
> Nudie jeans
> Brand new black patent Bianca 120s which were a birthday gift from my boyfriend
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090109


Happy Birthday! You look fabulous and have an awesome bf.


----------



## megt10

Tonights Shul outfit. Ali Ro dress, will be adding some leggings (the dress is a tad short) but it is too hot right now for them. My new Camilla WOC that I got on my birthday and wearing for the first time my Valonana 100 calf lame shoes that I got from the Saks sale ages ago.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. Ali Ro dress, will be adding some leggings (the dress is a tad short) but it is too hot right now for them. My new Camilla WOC that I got on my birthday and wearing for the first time my Valonana 100 calf lame shoes that I got from the Saks sale ages ago.



Look good meg!  You know I'm a sucks for a WOC


----------



## jeninvan

Outfit for today...trusty VPs ...pls excuse my frumpiness just had a baby 2 months ago and haven't lost the weight yet  thanks for letting me share


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:


> Outfit for today...trusty VPs ...pls excuse my frumpiness just had a baby 2 months ago and haven't lost the weight yet  thanks for letting me share



Congrats on the baby. Love your h bracelet and Chanel
. 
Cute outfit girl


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> Congrats on the baby. Love your h bracelet and Chanel
> .
> Cute outfit girl



Thanks CC


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. Ali Ro dress, will be adding some leggings (the dress is a tad short) but it is too hot right now for them. My new Camilla WOC that I got on my birthday and wearing for the first time my Valonana 100 calf lame shoes that I got from the Saks sale ages ago.


Absolutely beautiful meg!!


----------



## beagly911

jeninvan said:


> View attachment 2090233
> 
> 
> Outfit for today...trusty VPs ...pls excuse my frumpiness just had a baby 2 months ago and haven't lost the weight yet  thanks for letting me share


You look fantastic and congrats on the little one!!


----------



## LeeLee1098

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. Ali Ro dress, will be adding some leggings (the dress is a tad short) but it is too hot right now for them. My new Camilla WOC that I got on my birthday and wearing for the first time my Valonana 100 calf lame shoes that I got from the Saks sale ages ago.



These are fabulous!!


----------



## LeeLee1098

This is a DVF dress I bought on Black Friday that I'm finally wearing! With my Catch Me booties.


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. Ali Ro dress, will be adding some leggings (the dress is a tad short) but it is too hot right now for them. My new Camilla WOC that I got on my birthday and wearing for the first time my Valonana 100 calf lame shoes that I got from the Saks sale ages ago.



Love the look *meg*!!!
I think the dress looks fine!!!


----------



## Christchrist

LeeLee1098 said:


> This is a DVF dress I bought on Black Friday that I'm finally wearing! With my Catch Me booties.



Love it. I like the pop of lip color too


----------



## crystalhowlett

Caught me in the bathroom. Sweet BFF.  Shimming n shaking to the sink in Forever Tina.


----------



## beagly911

LeeLee1098 said:


> This is a DVF dress I bought on Black Friday that I'm finally wearing! With my Catch Me booties.


You look beautiful LeeLee!  The DVF looks great with booties!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Caught me in the bathroom. Sweet BFF.  Shimming n shaking to the sink in Forever Tina.



Haha shake it!


----------



## beagly911

crystalhowlett said:


> Caught me in the bathroom. Sweet BFF.  Shimming n shaking to the sink in Forever Tina.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090479


HAha, looking great crystal!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Heading out for birthday drinks!

Forever New dress
Jade No Prive
YSL Arty x 2
Chanel double flap


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Heading out for birthday drinks!
> 
> Forever New dress
> Jade No Prive
> YSL Arty x 2
> Chanel double flap



Awwww you look fabulous girl


----------



## LeeLee1098

Christchrist said:


> Love it. I like the pop of lip color too



Thank you! And it's MAC Lasting Lust. Addicted to it. 



beagly911 said:


> You look beautiful LeeLee!  The DVF looks great with booties!



Thanks so much!


----------



## bougainvillier

hermosa_vogue said:


> Heading out for birthday drinks!
> 
> Forever New dress
> Jade No Prive
> YSL Arty x 2
> Chanel double flap



Love the jade color. Fab Hun!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Look good meg!  You know I'm a sucks for a WOC





beagly911 said:


> Absolutely beautiful meg!!





LeeLee1098 said:


> These are fabulous!!





stilly said:


> Love the look *meg*!!!
> I think the dress looks fine!!!



Thank you so much ladies.


----------



## megt10

jeninvan said:


> View attachment 2090233
> 
> 
> Outfit for today...trusty VPs ...pls excuse my frumpiness just had a baby 2 months ago and haven't lost the weight yet  thanks for letting me share


You look great! Congrats on your baby.


LeeLee1098 said:


> This is a DVF dress I bought on Black Friday that I'm finally wearing! With my Catch Me booties.


Love this on you, it looks fantasize with the boots and jacket.


crystalhowlett said:


> Caught me in the bathroom. Sweet BFF.  Shimming n shaking to the sink in Forever Tina.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090479


So cute. Love the boots.


hermosa_vogue said:


> Heading out for birthday drinks!
> 
> Forever New dress
> Jade No Prive
> YSL Arty x 2
> Chanel double flap
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090665



You look stunning. Your dress is so pretty and I am loving the color of your shoes.


----------



## jeninvan

beagly911 said:


> You look fantastic and congrats on the little one!!





megt10 said:


> You look great! Congrats on your baby.
> 
> Love this on you, it looks fantasize with the boots and jacket.
> 
> So cute. Love the boots.
> 
> 
> You look stunning. Your dress is so pretty and I am loving the color of your shoes.



Thanks ladies...u all r too kind


----------



## 9distelle

jeninvan said:


> View attachment 2090233
> 
> 
> Outfit for today...trusty VPs ...pls excuse my frumpiness just had a baby 2 months ago and haven't lost the weight yet  thanks for letting me share


Congrats on the baby, the VPs look stunning on you!!


----------



## wannaprada

hermosa_vogue said:


> Birthday breakkie!
> 
> Marcs blazer
> Bardot top
> Nudie jeans
> Brand new black patent Bianca 120s which were a birthday gift from my boyfriend



What a great b-day gift! 



megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. Ali Ro dress, will be adding some leggings (the dress is a tad short) but it is too hot right now for them. My new Camilla WOC that I got on my birthday and wearing for the first time my Valonana 100 calf lame shoes that I got from the Saks sale ages ago.



Love the outfit Megt!



jeninvan said:


> Outfit for today...trusty VPs ...pls excuse my frumpiness just had a baby 2 months ago and haven't lost the weight yet  thanks for letting me share



You look great sweetie! Congrats on the new baby!



LeeLee1098 said:


> This is a DVF dress I bought on Black Friday that I'm finally wearing! With my Catch Me booties.



Love the color of that dress! 



crystalhowlett said:


> Caught me in the bathroom. Sweet BFF.  Shimming n shaking to the sink in Forever Tina.



You shake so well my dear! 



hermosa_vogue said:


> Heading out for birthday drinks!
> 
> Forever New dress
> Jade No Prive
> YSL Arty x 2
> Chanel double flap



Great outfit!


----------



## wannaprada

Me over the past couple of days wearing my python Biancas which I cannot get enough of! First pic, dress is Jcrew; second pic, dress by Walter Baker.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Me over the past couple of days wearing my python Biancas which I cannot get enough of! First pic, dress is Jcrew; second pic, dress by Walter Baker.



You wear them well


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Heading out for birthday drinks!
> 
> Forever New dress
> Jade No Prive
> YSL Arty x 2
> Chanel double flap
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090665



You look stunning hermosa!!  Hope your birthday weekend is great!!


----------



## Brazucaa

hermosa_vogue said:


> Birthday breakkie!
> 
> Marcs blazer
> Bardot top
> Nudie jeans
> Brand new black patent Bianca 120s which were a birthday gift from my boyfriend
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090109



I think one can truthfully say he wants to keep you on thew 'straight and narrow'... 

The FASHION 'straight and narrow' that is!  Keep that guy, OK?? We aren't all that lucky... 

Lovely shoes - but I do not need to tell you that, do I??

B


----------



## LisaMarie24

wannaprada said:


> Me over the past couple of days wearing my python Biancas which I cannot get enough of! First pic, dress is Jcrew; second pic, dress by Walter Baker.



You always look lovely Wanna  !!!


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. Ali Ro dress, will be adding some leggings (the dress is a tad short) but it is too hot right now for them. My new Camilla WOC that I got on my birthday and wearing for the first time my Valonana 100 calf lame shoes that I got from the Saks sale ages ago.



This is depressing for us common people (). Enough to turn a believer into a NON-believer... ()

Now seriously... So glad to see you looking that good, Meg!

B


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Me over the past couple of days wearing my python Biancas which I cannot get enough of! First pic, dress is Jcrew; second pic, dress by Walter Baker.


Both looks are fabulous wanna but I love the Walter Baker dress!


----------



## Brazucaa

jeninvan said:


> View attachment 2090233
> 
> 
> Outfit for today...trusty VPs ...pls excuse my frumpiness just had a baby 2 months ago and haven't lost the weight yet  thanks for letting me share



Congratulations on your baby J! I wish I looked _that good *after* my first baby_...



B


----------



## Brazucaa

LeeLee1098 said:


> This is a DVF dress I bought on Black Friday that I'm finally wearing! With my Catch Me booties.



Great dress LL! Beautiful - and looks fantastic on you.

B


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Hello Gorgeous! It is 82 here.





megt10 said:


> Tonights Shul outfit. Ali Ro dress, will be adding some leggings (the dress is a tad short) but it is too hot right now for them. My new Camilla WOC that I got on my birthday and wearing for the first time my Valonana 100 calf lame shoes that I got from the Saks sale ages ago.



Thanks, babe.  Another beautiful day today.  It's crazy!  You look stunning as ever and particularly sexy in this dress! 



crystalhowlett said:


> Caught me in the bathroom. Sweet BFF.  Shimming n shaking to the sink in Forever Tina.
> 
> View attachment 2090479



This photo made me  ear to ear. Precious.


----------



## Brazucaa

hermosa_vogue said:


> Heading out for birthday drinks!
> 
> Forever New dress
> Jade No Prive
> YSL Arty x 2
> Chanel double flap
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090665



You look great - I am sure DBF was pretty pleased!

B


----------



## Brazucaa

wannaprada said:


> Me over the past couple of days wearing my python Biancas which I cannot get enough of! First pic, dress is Jcrew; second pic, dress by Walter Baker.



You look GREAT... on BOTH photos!

I particularly like the last photo - where one can truly appreciate those gorgeous heels.

B


----------



## hellokatiegirl

LisaMarie24 said:


> Just lovely



Thank you LisaMarie! 



laleeza said:


> this is too cute!! great outfit!



Thanks laleeza!



Brazucaa said:


> You look soo pretty K! And you have just the right silhouette to pull this one... Congratulations girl.
> 
> B
> 
> PS - I second Beagly... I will try and look that skirt up high and low...



Thank you for the sweet compliment Brazucaa. Good luck trying to find the skirt! I have my fingers crossed for you! 



dhampir2005 said:


> This is such a cute outfit! I love the skirt!



Thanks dhampir! 



cts900 said:


> OMG!  I love this.  Period.



Thank you cts900! 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute combo !



Thanks Lavenderduckiez, it is one of my favorite skirts!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

megt10 said:


> You look so cute Katie. I am with Beagly that skirt is beautiful.



Thank you for your sweet comments megt10!



beagly911 said:


> I went to your blog, as I usually do with your outfits, and tried to hunt it down...dang it!!!  It's just the perfect, I think, shape and cut for me!!  I will continue to try to hunt it down...ebay here I come...:doggie:



Good luck hunting it down beagly! I think the problem with this skirt is once you get it I can't imagine wanting to sell it! I hope one comes up on ebay for you!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is a CL picture with my dog. We should start a thread called "CLs and your pets" ... although most people probably don't want their pets too close to their gorgeous CLs! 

Anyway here I am wearing another pair of Simple pumps. The skirt is Anthro and the sweater is Kate Spade. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Christchrist

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is a CL picture with my dog. We should start a thread called "CLs and your pets" ... although most people probably don't want their pets too close to their gorgeous CLs!
> 
> Anyway here I am wearing another pair of Simple pumps. The skirt is Anthro and the sweater is Kate Spade.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Cute springer.  Bright colors are so happy


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> You wear them well






			
				LisaMarie24 said:
			
		

> You always look lovely Wanna  !!!






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Both looks are fabulous wanna but I love the Walter Baker dress!






			
				Brazucaa said:
			
		

> You look GREAT... on BOTH photos!
> 
> I particularly like the last photo - where one can truly appreciate those gorgeous heels.
> 
> B



Thank you ladies!


----------



## wannaprada

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Here is a CL picture with my dog. We should start a thread called "CLs and your pets" ... although most people probably don't want their pets too close to their gorgeous CLs!
> 
> Anyway here I am wearing another pair of Simple pumps. The skirt is Anthro and the sweater is Kate Spade.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



What a great outfit!


----------



## cts900

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is a CL picture with my dog. We should start a thread called "CLs and your pets" ... although most people probably don't want their pets too close to their gorgeous CLs!
> 
> Anyway here I am wearing another pair of Simple pumps. The skirt is Anthro and the sweater is Kate Spade.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



LOVE all of this color....I bet you would love this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/cl-lovers-pets-348902.html


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> What a great b-day gift!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfit Megt!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great sweetie! Congrats on the new baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color of that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> You shake so well my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit!


Thanks so much Wanna.


wannaprada said:


> Me over the past couple of days wearing my python Biancas which I cannot get enough of! First pic, dress is Jcrew; second pic, dress by Walter Baker.


I love both of these outfits but that Walter Baker dress is just fabulous.


Brazucaa said:


> This is depressing for us common people (). Enough to turn a believer into a NON-believer... ()
> 
> Now seriously... So glad to see you looking that good, Meg!
> 
> B


You are so sweet B, thank you.


cts900 said:


> Thanks, babe.  Another beautiful day today.  It's crazy!  You look stunning as ever and particularly sexy in this dress!
> 
> 
> 
> This photo made me  ear to ear. Precious.


Thank you so much CTS! It is gorgeous here too. Need to get outside and enjoy it.


hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is a CL picture with my dog. We should start a thread called "CLs and your pets" ... although most people probably don't want their pets too close to their gorgeous CLs!
> 
> Anyway here I am wearing another pair of Simple pumps. The skirt is Anthro and the sweater is Kate Spade.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Love these pics. Your dog and skirt are adorable.


----------



## wannaprada

^^ Thanks Megt!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bougainvillier said:


> Love the jade color. Fab Hun!





megt10 said:


> You look stunning. Your dress is so pretty and I am loving the color of your shoes.





wannaprada said:


> What a great b-day gift!
> 
> Great outfit!





beagly911 said:


> You look stunning hermosa!!  Hope your birthday weekend is great!!





Brazucaa said:


> I think one can truthfully say he wants to keep you on thew 'straight and narrow'...
> 
> The FASHION 'straight and narrow' that is!  Keep that guy, OK?? We aren't all that lucky...
> 
> Lovely shoes - but I do not need to tell you that, do I??
> 
> B





Brazucaa said:


> You look great - I am sure DBF was pretty pleased!
> 
> B



Thankyou all you lovely ladies.  I had a truly special birthday wearing fabulous shoes.  My boyfriend surprised me with a small pressie - a book about the history and construction of shoes.  There's even a section for prominent footwear designers and he said "Don't worry, I checked, Mr Louboutin is in there"


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

jeninvan said:


> View attachment 2090233
> 
> 
> Outfit for today...trusty VPs ...pls excuse my frumpiness just had a baby 2 months ago and haven't lost the weight yet  thanks for letting me share



Love your leggings. Were did you get them?


----------



## Nolia

*Going to a Rock n Roll party today.  Rockin' my Mad Martas with a dip hem skull shirt, faux leather leggings, studded bracelet, pewter dragon bracelet, and skull ring. I basically pulled some stuff out of my closet that I already have  It's mostly just the hair (which I've never tried before in this style and I'm loving it!)*


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> Going to a Rock n Roll party today.  Rockin' my Mad Martas with a dip hem skull shirt, faux leather leggings, studded bracelet, pewter dragon bracelet, and skull ring. I basically pulled some stuff out of my closet that I already have  It's mostly just the hair (which I've never tried before in this style and I'm loving it!)



Ok this is a sick look! I'm loving it. You go girl!


----------



## chilecorona

Excuse the mess, hubby opened his gifts. We're out for our anniversary .


----------



## Christchrist

chilecorona said:


> Excuse the mess, hubby opened his gifts. We're out for our anniversary .



Happy anniversary. You look great girl


----------



## jeninvan

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Love your leggings. Were did you get them?



Thank you... They're from Zara



9distelle said:


> Congrats on the baby, the VPs look stunning on you!!



Thank you 


wannaprada said:


> What a great b-day gift!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfit Megt!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great sweetie! Congrats on the new baby!
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazucaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your baby J! I wish I looked _that good *after* my first baby_...
> 
> 
> 
> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much...you're too kind
Click to expand...


----------



## fumi

Nolia said:


> *Going to a Rock n Roll party today.  Rockin' my Mad Martas with a dip hem skull shirt, faux leather leggings, studded bracelet, pewter dragon bracelet, and skull ring. I basically pulled some stuff out of my closet that I already have  It's mostly just the hair (which I've never tried before in this style and I'm loving it!)*



You are rockin'!  I just love the Mad Martas.




chilecorona said:


> View attachment 2091813
> 
> 
> View attachment 2091814
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess, hubby opened his gifts. We're out for our anniversary .



I love how sparkly the shoes are!


----------



## 9distelle

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is a CL picture with my dog. We should start a thread called "CLs and your pets" ... although most people probably don't want their pets too close to their gorgeous CLs!
> 
> Anyway here I am wearing another pair of Simple pumps. The skirt is Anthro and the sweater is Kate Spade.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


Stunning!! LOVE everything of your photos!!


----------



## evanescent

Nolia said:


> *Going to a Rock n Roll party today.  Rockin' my Mad Martas with a dip hem skull shirt, faux leather leggings, studded bracelet, pewter dragon bracelet, and skull ring. I basically pulled some stuff out of my closet that I already have  It's mostly just the hair (which I've never tried before in this style and I'm loving it!)*



Awesome outfit! Love the Mad Martas!



wannaprada said:


> Me over the past couple of days wearing my python Biancas which I cannot get enough of! First pic, dress is Jcrew; second pic, dress by Walter Baker.



gorgeous!



hermosa_vogue said:


> Heading out for birthday drinks!
> 
> Forever New dress
> Jade No Prive
> YSL Arty x 2
> Chanel double flap
> 
> View attachment 2090664
> 
> 
> Looking fabulous!! They actually do go very well together!  Happy belated birthday hun!
> 
> View attachment 2090665





crystalhowlett said:


> Caught me in the bathroom. Sweet BFF.  Shimming n shaking to the sink in Forever Tina.
> 
> View attachment 2090479



Cute!


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *Going to a Rock n Roll party today.  Rockin' my Mad Martas with a dip hem skull shirt, faux leather leggings, studded bracelet, pewter dragon bracelet, and skull ring. I basically pulled some stuff out of my closet that I already have  It's mostly just the hair (which I've never tried before in this style and I'm loving it!)*


Awesome look, love it. Hope you had fun.


chilecorona said:


> View attachment 2091813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2091814
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess, hubby opened his gifts. We're out for our anniversary .


Happy Anniversary, you look great.


jeninvan said:


> Thank you... They're from Zara
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> wannaprada said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great b-day gift!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfit Megt!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great sweetie! Congrats on the new baby!
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much...you're too kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
Click to expand...


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is a CL picture with my dog. We should start a thread called "CLs and your pets" ... although most people probably don't want their pets too close to their gorgeous CLs!
> 
> Anyway here I am wearing another pair of Simple pumps. The skirt is Anthro and the sweater is Kate Spade.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


Great look and I love you springer!


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> *Going to a Rock n Roll party today.  Rockin' my Mad Martas with a dip hem skull shirt, faux leather leggings, studded bracelet, pewter dragon bracelet, and skull ring. I basically pulled some stuff out of my closet that I already have  It's mostly just the hair (which I've never tried before in this style and I'm loving it!)*


Looking hawt Nolia!  Love the Mad Martas!!


----------



## beagly911

chilecorona said:


> View attachment 2091813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2091814
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess, hubby opened his gifts. We're out for our anniversary .


Beautiful chile!!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## cts900

chilecorona said:


> View attachment 2091813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2091814
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess, hubby opened his gifts. We're out for our anniversary .



Very pretty!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Ok this is a sick look! I'm loving it. You go girl!





fumi said:


> You are rockin'!  I just love the Mad Martas.





evanescent said:


> Awesome outfit! Love the Mad Martas!





megt10 said:


> Awesome look, love it. Hope you had fun.
> 
> 
> 
> beagly911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking hawt Nolia!  Love the Mad Martas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Loads of fun, paying for it this morning LOL
> Fumi, I didn't even realize we had that smiley!!
Click to expand...


----------



## akillian24

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is a CL picture with my dog. We should start a thread called "CLs and your pets" ... although most people probably don't want their pets too close to their gorgeous CLs!
> 
> Anyway here I am wearing another pair of Simple pumps. The skirt is Anthro and the sweater is Kate Spade.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Great shoes and adorable Springer! We have an 8 year old beloved liver & white named Tucker.


----------



## bitchychinky

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is a CL picture with my dog. We should start a thread called "CLs and your pets" ... although most people probably don't want their pets too close to their gorgeous CLs!
> 
> Anyway here I am wearing another pair of Simple pumps. The skirt is Anthro and the sweater is Kate Spade.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Oh my gosh so cute!


----------



## jamidee

Nolia said:


> *Going to a Rock n Roll party today.  Rockin' my Mad Martas with a dip hem skull shirt, faux leather leggings, studded bracelet, pewter dragon bracelet, and skull ring. I basically pulled some stuff out of my closet that I already have  It's mostly just the hair (which I've never tried before in this style and I'm loving it!)*



hottttt


----------



## jamidee

crystalhowlett said:


> Caught me in the bathroom. Sweet BFF.  Shimming n shaking to the sink in Forever Tina.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090479



shake what you got in dem jeans... grab the wall and shake it...


----------



## Brazucaa

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is a CL picture with my dog. We should start a thread called "CLs and your pets" ... although most people probably don't want their pets too close to their gorgeous CLs!
> 
> Anyway here I am wearing another pair of Simple pumps. The skirt is Anthro and the sweater is Kate Spade.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Love the shoes K! But I love the dog even better - great photo combo.

B

PS - Ohhh those RED soles!...


----------



## Brazucaa

chilecorona said:


> View attachment 2091813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2091814
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess, hubby opened his gifts. We're out for our anniversary .



Looking that good girl... I am sure you were one of his presents! 

B


----------



## chilecorona

Christchrist said:


> Happy anniversary. You look great girl





fumi said:


> You are rockin'!  I just love the Mad Martas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how sparkly the shoes are!





megt10 said:


> Awesome look, love it. Hope you had fun.
> 
> Happy Anniversary, you look great.
> 
> 
> jeninvan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you... They're from Zara
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagly911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful chile!!  Happy Anniversary!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cts900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!  Happy Anniversary!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazucaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking that good girl... I am sure you were one of his presents!
> 
> B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you all!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mi_Lan

Nolia said:


> *Going to a Rock n Roll party today.  Rockin' my Mad Martas with a dip hem skull shirt, faux leather leggings, studded bracelet, pewter dragon bracelet, and skull ring. I basically pulled some stuff out of my closet that I already have  It's mostly just the hair (which I've never tried before in this style and I'm loving it!)*



Awesome!!!&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nolia said:


> *Going to a Rock n Roll party today.  Rockin' my Mad Martas with a dip hem skull shirt, faux leather leggings, studded bracelet, pewter dragon bracelet, and skull ring. I basically pulled some stuff out of my closet that I already have  It's mostly just the hair (which I've never tried before in this style and I'm loving it!)*



I love the booties!!!


----------



## Nolia

jamidee said:


> hottttt





Mi_Lan said:


> Awesome!!!&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881;





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the booties!!!




Thank you~


----------



## hellokatiegirl

cts900 said:


> LOVE all of this color....I bet you would love this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/cl-lovers-pets-348902.html



Thanks for the recommendation cts900. I loved looking at everyone's cute pets!



megt10 said:


> Love these pics. Your dog and skirt are adorable.



Thank you meg! I will pass the compliment along to William. 



9distelle said:


> Stunning!! LOVE everything of your photos!!



Thanks loveeyes! 



beagly911 said:


> Great look and I love you springer!



Thanks beagly!  



akillian24 said:


> Great shoes and adorable Springer! We have an 8 year old beloved liver & white named Tucker.



Thanks akillian! I want to get a liver and white sister for William, but as you may know these Springers can be quite a handful! Tucker sounds cute! 



*****ychinky said:


> Oh my gosh so cute!



Thank you!


----------



## akillian24

Cobra Green Filos

Shirt and Cardigan: Nordstroms
Pants: Express
Bag: Chanel Reissue Jumbo/227
Necklace/Bracelet: Stella & Dot
Ring: YSL Arty


----------



## beagly911

akillian24 said:


> Cobra Green Filos
> 
> Shirt and Cardigan: Nordstroms
> Pants: Express
> Bag: Chanel Reissue Jumbo/227
> Necklace/Bracelet: Stella & Dot
> Ring: YSL Arty


I love the color combos!!  You have got to come dress me for a concert I'm going to this weekend, I'm clueless!!


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> Cobra Green Filos
> 
> Shirt and Cardigan: Nordstroms
> Pants: Express
> Bag: Chanel Reissue Jumbo/227
> Necklace/Bracelet: Stella & Dot
> Ring: YSL Arty


Love the shoes twinsie. That outfit is fab


----------



## akillian24

beagly911 said:


> I love the color combos!!  You have got to come dress me for a concert I'm going to this weekend, I'm clueless!!



LOL! Concert dressing is so fun! I feel like you get an "free pass" to wear something you wouldn't normally wear.  Have fun!  And thank you.


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Love the shoes twinsie. That outfit is fab



Thanks! I remember we both snagged them during the sale. You also got the blues ones, no?  Whoot, score!!


----------



## akillian24

DH was playing the reluctant photog... so excuse the lighting.  
Troca 140s in teel suede.  

ETA: Whoah. Photobucket is refusing to shrink again. Sorry ya'll.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

akillian24 said:


> DH was playing the reluctant photog... so excuse the lighting.
> Troca 140s in teel suede.
> 
> ETA: Whoah. Photobucket is refusing to shrink again. Sorry ya'll.



Very NICE


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> DH was playing the reluctant photog... so excuse the lighting.
> Troca 140s in teel suede.
> 
> ETA: Whoah. Photobucket is refusing to shrink again. Sorry ya'll.


Love the color combo


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> Thanks! I remember we both snagged them during the sale. You also got the blues ones, no?  Whoot, score!!


Yup I got the blue from Costa Mesa and the green from NY


----------



## Nolia

akillian24 said:


> DH was playing the reluctant photog... so excuse the lighting.
> Troca 140s in teel suede.
> 
> ETA: Whoah. Photobucket is refusing to shrink again. Sorry ya'll.



Beautiful!


----------



## beagly911

akillian24 said:


> DH was playing the reluctant photog... so excuse the lighting.
> Troca 140s in teel suede.
> 
> ETA: Whoah. Photobucket is refusing to shrink again. Sorry ya'll.


You look great akillian24!!


----------



## fumi

akillian24 said:


> DH was playing the reluctant photog... so excuse the lighting.
> Troca 140s in teel suede.
> 
> ETA: Whoah. Photobucket is refusing to shrink again. Sorry ya'll.



You look amazing! Love how you paired the teal with the yellow.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

akillian24 said:


> DH was playing the reluctant photog... so excuse the lighting.
> Troca 140s in teel suede.
> 
> ETA: Whoah. Photobucket is refusing to shrink again. Sorry ya'll.



I love your outfit! I love how the heels stand out!


----------



## megt10

akillian24 said:


> Cobra Green Filos
> 
> Shirt and Cardigan: Nordstroms
> Pants: Express
> Bag: Chanel Reissue Jumbo/227
> Necklace/Bracelet: Stella & Dot
> Ring: YSL Arty



great ensemble.


----------



## megt10

akillian24 said:


> DH was playing the reluctant photog... so excuse the lighting.
> Troca 140s in teel suede.
> 
> ETA: Whoah. Photobucket is refusing to shrink again. Sorry ya'll.



You look fantastic. I love your outfit.


----------



## Myrkur

Wore this a few days ago when I went to the movies, the dress is actually much brighter in real. I can't go out like this anymore 'cause its freezing again, so have to wear tights again.  I'm so sick of the weather blugh...


----------



## Myrkur

akillian24 said:


> DH was playing the reluctant photog... so excuse the lighting.
> Troca 140s in teel suede.
> 
> ETA: Whoah. Photobucket is refusing to shrink again. Sorry ya'll.



Love it and your hallway looks awesome so far I can see


----------



## Myrkur

Todays outfit.. hehehe my dog fell asleep while taking the pictures lol he is so cute


----------



## martinaa

Myrkur said:


> Wore this a few days ago when I went to the movies, the dress is actually much brighter in real. I can't go out like this anymore 'cause its freezing again, so have to wear tights again.  I'm so sick of the weather blugh...



Wow, you look stunning! May I ask what brand the dress is?


----------



## Myrkur

martinaa said:


> Wow, you look stunning! May I ask what brand the dress is?



Thank you! It's H&M, I never buy H&M because of the quality but I couldn't leave this fun dress hanging there


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Wore this a few days ago when I went to the movies, the dress is actually much brighter in real. I can't go out like this anymore 'cause its freezing again, so have to wear tights again.  I'm so sick of the weather blugh...


You look fab though


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Todays outfit.. hehehe my dog fell asleep while taking the pictures lol he is so cute


This is very cute


----------



## martinaa

Myrkur said:


> Thank you! It's H&M, I never buy H&M because of the quality but I couldn't leave this fun dress hanging there



Oh, I never tought it´s H&M. It look very good, but can´t find it on the german site


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> You look fab though





Christchrist said:


> This is very cute



Thank you CC


----------



## Myrkur

martinaa said:


> Oh, I never tought it´s H&M. It look very good, but can´t find it on the german site



I got it in the store because it wasn't on the dutch website either..


----------



## bitchychinky

Myrkur said:


> Todays outfit.. hehehe my dog fell asleep while taking the pictures lol he is so cute



You look great.
Your dog, oh my gosh soooooo cute!


----------



## Myrkur

*****ychinky said:


> You look great.
> Your dog, oh my gosh soooooo cute!



Thank you


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Myrkur said:


> Todays outfit.. hehehe my dog fell asleep while taking the pictures lol he is so cute




OMG your dog is too cute and I'm not even a dog person.


----------



## Angie415

Yesterday at Oyster Point, South San Francisco for a Baby Shower. Wearing my English Green Patent Bianca 140.


----------



## Flip88

wannaprada said:


> Me over the past couple of days wearing my python Biancas which I cannot get enough of! First pic, dress is Jcrew; second pic, dress by Walter Baker.



Loving this outfit


----------



## SeeingRed

Myrkur said:


> Todays outfit.. hehehe my dog fell asleep while taking the pictures lol he is so cute



Ah, he is so cute!!!  The outfit aint bad either!  lol
Like your Meade, refractor?


----------



## Brazucaa

Myrkur said:


> Todays outfit.. hehehe my dog fell asleep while taking the pictures lol he is so cute



Love the shoes, LOVE the dog!!

B


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> Wore this a few days ago when I went to the movies, the dress is actually much brighter in real. I can't go out like this anymore 'cause its freezing again, so have to wear tights again.  I'm so sick of the weather blugh...





Myrkur said:


> Todays outfit.. hehehe my dog fell asleep while taking the pictures lol he is so cute


You look great!!  and I so understand about the weather, I'm ready for spring!


----------



## stilly

Angie415 said:


> Yesterday at Oyster Point, South San Francisco for a Baby Shower. Wearing my English Green Patent Bianca 140.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2101291


 
Such a cute pic!!!
Love the outfit!!!


----------



## stilly

Myrkur said:


> Todays outfit.. hehehe my dog fell asleep while taking the pictures lol he is so cute


 
Love your outfit* Myrkur*!!!


----------



## beagly911

Angie415 said:


> Yesterday at Oyster Point, South San Francisco for a Baby Shower. Wearing my English Green Patent Bianca 140.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2101291


Cute outfit, I like how you took the pic!!


----------



## Christchrist

Angie415 said:


> Yesterday at Oyster Point, South San Francisco for a Baby Shower. Wearing my English Green Patent Bianca 140.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2101291


Love the white pants with the CL


----------



## hermosa_vogue

akillian24 said:


> DH was playing the reluctant photog... so excuse the lighting.
> Troca 140s in teel suede.
> 
> ETA: Whoah. Photobucket is refusing to shrink again. Sorry ya'll.



Look lovely!!

What's the comfort factor on the Trocas in comparison to Lady Peeps?


----------



## evanescent

Heading out for a quick dinner. Nothing too exciting as all my clothes and accessories are packed for my overseas move, so I'm left with my most recent purchase that just came in the mail, Maggie 140 in mini chad leopard.. LOVE!


----------



## DebbiNC

evanescent said:


> Heading out for a quick dinner. Nothing too exciting as all my clothes and accessories are packed for my overseas move, so I'm left with my most recent purchase that just came in the mail, Maggie 140 in mini chad leopard.. LOVE!




Wow! They are lovely!!


----------



## bitchychinky

evanescent said:


> Heading out for a quick dinner. Nothing too exciting as all my clothes and accessories are packed for my overseas move, so I'm left with my most recent purchase that just came in the mail, Maggie 140 in mini chad leopard.. LOVE!



Still lookin great considering everything is packed up!


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:


> Heading out for a quick dinner. Nothing too exciting as all my clothes and accessories are packed for my overseas move, so I'm left with my most recent purchase that just came in the mail, Maggie 140 in mini chad leopard.. LOVE!


Love the dooney with the belt and Maggies


----------



## megt10

Myrkur said:


> Wore this a few days ago when I went to the movies, the dress is actually much brighter in real. I can't go out like this anymore 'cause its freezing again, so have to wear tights again.  I'm so sick of the weather blugh...





Myrkur said:


> Todays outfit.. hehehe my dog fell asleep while taking the pictures lol he is so cute


Love your outfits and your dog is adorable.


Angie415 said:


> Yesterday at Oyster Point, South San Francisco for a Baby Shower. Wearing my English Green Patent Bianca 140.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2101291


Great look.


evanescent said:


> Heading out for a quick dinner. Nothing too exciting as all my clothes and accessories are packed for my overseas move, so I'm left with my most recent purchase that just came in the mail, Maggie 140 in mini chad leopard.. LOVE!


You always look stunning. Love the shoes.


----------



## Myrkur

evanescent said:


> Heading out for a quick dinner. Nothing too exciting as all my clothes and accessories are packed for my overseas move, so I'm left with my most recent purchase that just came in the mail, Maggie 140 in mini chad leopard.. LOVE!



Love your maggies! Where are you moving too?


----------



## Myrkur

megt10 said:


> Love your outfits and your dog is adorable.
> 
> Great look.
> 
> You always look stunning. Love the shoes.



Thank you meg


----------



## Myrkur

SeeingRed said:


> Ah, he is so cute!!!  The outfit aint bad either!  lol
> Like your Meade, refractor?


Thanks! No reflector 



Brazucaa said:


> Love the shoes, LOVE the dog!!
> 
> B


Thank you 



beagly911 said:


> You look great!!  and I so understand about the weather, I'm ready for spring!


Yeh, I'm getting a bit depressed because of the weather and now it's heavy snowstorms again in europe, just when I thought the weather would become a bit nicer ... 



stilly said:


> Love your outfit* Myrkur*!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

akillian24 said:


> DH was playing the reluctant photog... so excuse the lighting.
> Troca 140s in teel suede.
> 
> ETA: Whoah. Photobucket is refusing to shrink again. Sorry ya'll.



Love the mix of yellow and Caraibes!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Angie415 said:


> Yesterday at Oyster Point, South San Francisco for a Baby Shower. Wearing my English Green Patent Bianca 140.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2101291



Great outfit,  love the green,  but that definitely has to be the most creative way to do an outfit post!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> Heading out for a quick dinner. Nothing too exciting as all my clothes and accessories are packed for my overseas move, so I'm left with my most recent purchase that just came in the mail, Maggie 140 in mini chad leopard.. LOVE!



So pretty!  (you and the shoes)


----------



## beagly911

evanescent said:


> Heading out for a quick dinner. Nothing too exciting as all my clothes and accessories are packed for my overseas move, so I'm left with my most recent purchase that just came in the mail, Maggie 140 in mini chad leopard.. LOVE!


You look fabulous!!  Good luck with the move!


----------



## akillian24

Nordstrom Rack top satisfies my current floral fixation for $20something. 

ETA: DD's are playing in background on a pillow mountain and I'm sorry that Photobucket hates my pictures normal sized.


----------



## beagly911

akillian24 said:


> Nordstrom Rack top satisfies my current floral fixation for $20something.
> 
> ETA: DD's are playing in background on a pillow mountain and I'm sorry that Photobucket hates my pictures normal sized.


You look great!!  And I love Nordies Rack for those "trendy" or wanted items that you know won't be in you closet in 5 years!  Not to mention the "gold mine finds" that keep you smiling for years!!


----------



## akillian24

hermosa_vogue said:


> Look lovely!!
> 
> What's the comfort factor on the Trocas in comparison to Lady Peeps?



Trocas are 140s and have the curved/sculpted heel... so they are far more comfortable for me.  And with the peep toe, I also find them far more comfortable than Biancas as well.  HTH!


----------



## akillian24

beagly911 said:


> You look great!!  And I love Nordies Rack for those "trendy" or wanted items that you know won't be in you closet in 5 years!  Not to mention the "gold mine finds" that keep you smiling for years!!



Exactly, exactly! And thank you.  
I don't make it out to NR often, and then when I get there I always think: Why don't I do this once and awhile??!!


----------



## akillian24

evanescent said:


> Heading out for a quick dinner. Nothing too exciting as all my clothes and accessories are packed for my overseas move, so I'm left with my most recent purchase that just came in the mail, Maggie 140 in mini chad leopard.. LOVE!



This is not what I look like the week I'm packing. 
You look great! Love the Maggies.


----------



## beagly911

akillian24 said:


> Exactly, exactly! And thank you.
> I don't make it out to NR often, and then when I get there I always think: Why don't I do this once and awhile??!!


Oh so totally get it!!  I wish my NR was closer than 1 1/2 hours away, but then I would be there more than I should be!!!  So probably not a bad thing that it's 1 1/2 hours away from home!!


----------



## evanescent

akillian24 said:


> This is not what I look like the week I'm packing.
> You look great! Love the Maggies.



Thank you!! I won't be leaving until a month or two, but all my stuff are going first!



beagly911 said:


> You look fabulous!!  Good luck with the move!



Thank you beagly! 



hermosa_vogue said:


> So pretty!  (you and the shoes)



 thanks hun!



Myrkur said:


> Love your maggies! Where are you moving too?



Thank you! Germany 



megt10 said:


> You always look stunning. Love the shoes.



Thanks meg!




Christchrist said:


> Love the dooney with the belt and Maggies



Dooney?? I googled it quickly and I don't think that's what you meant! (see urban dictionary  ) But thank you! 



*****ychinky said:


> Still lookin great considering everything is packed up!



Thank you!! I have to live out of a suitcase for the next few months or so, and it's hard!



DebbiNC said:


> Wow! They are lovely!!



 Debbi!


----------



## bitchychinky

akillian24 said:


> Nordstrom Rack top satisfies my current floral fixation for $20something.
> 
> ETA: DD's are playing in background on a pillow mountain and I'm sorry that Photobucket hates my pictures normal sized.


 
You look great!  Love the pop.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

This was my ootd from Monday. I was experimenting with mixing animal prints so I kept the shoes simple with my favorite classic piggy ...


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Myrkur said:


> Wore this a few days ago when I went to the movies, the dress is actually much brighter in real. I can't go out like this anymore 'cause its freezing again, so have to wear tights again.  I'm so sick of the weather blugh...



You look hot and gorgeous!! 

wish the weather gets warmer soon, I'm really sick of wearing tights too


----------



## Christchrist

SongbirdDiva said:


> This was my ootd from Monday. I was experimenting with mixing animal prints so I kept the shoes simple with my favorite classic piggy ...


Holy crap you look fierce. BAM. You go girl


----------



## fieryfashionist

Myrkur said:


> Wore this a few days ago when I went to the movies, the dress is actually much brighter in real. I can't go out like this anymore 'cause its freezing again, so have to wear tights again.  I'm so sick of the weather blugh...



Love the color of that dress ... ugh, and I feel you on the weather... what a drag!  I want spring weather!! 



Myrkur said:


> Todays outfit.. hehehe my dog fell asleep while taking the pictures lol he is so cute



So chic ... and what a cute dog!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Angie415 said:


> Yesterday at Oyster Point, South San Francisco for a Baby Shower. Wearing my English Green Patent Bianca 140.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2101291



Love the mix of colors in your outfit and that Chanel is gorgeous!!!



evanescent said:


> Heading out for a quick dinner. Nothing too exciting as all my clothes and accessories are packed for my overseas move, so I'm left with my most recent purchase that just came in the mail, Maggie 140 in mini chad leopard.. LOVE!
> 
> The CLs look fab paired with your neutral outfit!!





akillian24 said:


> Nordstrom Rack top satisfies my current floral fixation for $20something.
> 
> ETA: DD's are playing in background on a pillow mountain and I'm sorry that Photobucket hates my pictures normal sized.



Ahh, that blouse makes me wish it were spring already!!  Love it paired with the jeans and, of course, those insane shoes! 



SongbirdDiva said:


> This was my ootd from Monday. I was experimenting with mixing animal prints so I kept the shoes simple with my favorite classic piggy ...



Very cool, editorial look... the pigalles are perfect with your outfit!


----------



## fieryfashionist

So, I meant to finish these DIY strass babies a looong time ago, but got sidetracked and went a bit cross-eyed, haha.  No idea how some of you ladies crank these strass projects out so quickly, phew!  Decided I needed to finish 'em before my bday this past Sat., so that I could wear 'em!! 

Rose Gold VPs (snagged 'em during the Saks fire sale a few years ago) strassed in Jonquil AB crystals (photobucket is being annoying, so will add more pics later)! 






Anything sparkly is very much "me" and they were perfect for an indoor lowkey (desserts and drinks) bday get together)! 






















Can't believe I'm 31... what a weird age, haha.  Wow, not sure why the pics are massive... damn it, it's making me want some of my fave desserts again)!!


----------



## Christchrist

fieryfashionist said:


> Can't believe I'm 31... what a weird age, haha.  Wow, not sure why the pics are massive... damn it, it's making me want some of my fave desserts again)!!


You're dress is adorable! Good job on the shoes. Happy birthday


----------



## fumi

fieryfashionist said:


> So, I meant to finish these DIY strass babies a looong time ago, but got sidetracked and went a bit cross-eyed, haha.  No idea how some of you ladies crank these strass projects out so quickly, phew!  Decided I needed to finish 'em before my bday this past Sat., so that I could wear 'em!!
> 
> Rose Gold VPs (snagged 'em during the Saks fire sale a few years ago) strassed in Jonquil AB crystals (photobucket is being annoying, so will add more pics later)!
> 
> Anything sparkly is very much "me" and they were perfect for an indoor lowkey (desserts and drinks) bday get together)!
> 
> Can't believe I'm 31... what a weird age, haha.  Wow, not sure why the pics are massive... damn it, it's making me want some of my fave desserts again)!!



Happy Birthday artyhat: You did a great strass job! They look amazing. I am absolutely in love with your dress... I love blush and I love lace  I have to know where you got it! And I am drawn to anything sparkly too!


----------



## fumi

SongbirdDiva said:


> This was my ootd from Monday. I was experimenting with mixing animal prints so I kept the shoes simple with my favorite classic piggy ...



Wow your hair and that cool blazer.... I have no words. You look so cool!


----------



## jetsetheart

fieryfashionist said:


> So, I meant to finish these DIY strass babies a looong time ago, but got sidetracked and went a bit cross-eyed, haha.  No idea how some of you ladies crank these strass projects out so quickly, phew!  Decided I needed to finish 'em before my bday this past Sat., so that I could wear 'em!!
> 
> 
> Can't believe I'm 31... what a weird age, haha.  Wow, not sure why the pics are massive... damn it, it's making me want some of my fave desserts again)!!



Happy birthday and the shoes are gorgeous! Btw, I LOVE Vosges, too! Had to share that because I got so excited when I saw the chocolates in your spread


----------



## Angie415

fieryfashionist said:


> Love the mix of colors in your outfit and that Chanel is gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! (Where's the Chanel?? Lol)


----------



## Angie415

shoeaddictklw said:


> Great outfit,  love the green,  but that definitely has to be the most creative way to do an outfit post!



LOL, Right!! Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Angie415

megt10 said:


> Love your outfits and your dog is adorable.
> 
> Great look.
> 
> You always look stunning. Love the shoes.



Thank you, Meg!


----------



## evanescent

fieryfashionist said:


> So, I meant to finish these DIY strass babies a looong time ago, but got sidetracked and went a bit cross-eyed, haha.  No idea how some of you ladies crank these strass projects out so quickly, phew!  Decided I needed to finish 'em before my bday this past Sat., so that I could wear 'em!!
> 
> Rose Gold VPs (snagged 'em during the Saks fire sale a few years ago) strassed in Jonquil AB crystals (photobucket is being annoying, so will add more pics later)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything sparkly is very much "me" and they were perfect for an indoor lowkey (desserts and drinks) bday get together)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I'm 31... what a weird age, haha.  Wow, not sure why the pics are massive... damn it, it's making me want some of my fave desserts again)!!



They look amazing!!! Gorgeous outfit too  Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Angie415

Christchrist said:


> Love the white pants with the CL



Your compliment makes me feel more sexy! Thanks, CC


----------



## Angie415

stilly said:


> Such a cute pic!!!
> Love the outfit!!!



Stilly, you are a real fashionista and Louboutinsta--your kind words mean a lot!


----------



## Myrkur

LeBleu Saphir said:


> You look hot and gorgeous!!
> 
> wish the weather gets warmer soon, I'm really sick of wearing tights too



Thank you! 



fieryfashionist said:


> Love the color of that dress ... ugh, and I feel you on the weather... what a drag!  I want spring weather!!
> 
> 
> 
> So chic ... and what a cute dog!!



Thanks!! Yeah the weather is so weird over here, like 2 days ago it was 15 degrees celcius and sunny and now it's minus 10 and snowing??!


----------



## Myrkur

fieryfashionist said:


> Can't believe I'm 31... what a weird age, haha.  Wow, not sure why the pics are massive... damn it, it's making me want some of my fave desserts again)!!



Wow, I can't believe you're 31 either, you look so good!!   Happy birthday, you look gorgeous, love your shoes and all those cupcakes and popcakes looks yummyyyy


----------



## 9distelle

fieryfashionist said:


> So, I meant to finish these DIY strass babies a looong time ago, but got sidetracked and went a bit cross-eyed, haha.  No idea how some of you ladies crank these strass projects out so quickly, phew!  Decided I needed to finish 'em before my bday this past Sat., so that I could wear 'em!!
> 
> Rose Gold VPs (snagged 'em during the Saks fire sale a few years ago) strassed in Jonquil AB crystals (photobucket is being annoying, so will add more pics later)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything sparkly is very much "me" and they were perfect for an indoor lowkey (desserts and drinks) bday get together)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I'm 31... what a weird age, haha.  Wow, not sure why the pics are massive... damn it, it's making me want some of my fave desserts again)!!


artyhat:Your outfit is beautiful and the shoes are awesome. Happy birthday!!


----------



## Nolia

*Heading out to high tea at the Windsor Arms in Toronto.
Maiden voyage of my Lipstick Red Celine Micro paired with my Louboutin Maggies in Nude Suede/Patent.*


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nolia said:


> *Heading out to high tea at the Windsor Arms in Toronto.
> Maiden voyage of my Lipstick Red Celine Micro paired with my Louboutin Maggies in Nude Suede/Patent.*



FABULOUS!!!! That bag is stunning! I have been debating whether or not I should purchase one myself!


----------



## Brazucaa

fieryfashionist said:


> So, I meant to finish these DIY strass babies a looong time ago, but got sidetracked and went a bit cross-eyed, haha. No idea how some of you ladies crank these strass projects out so quickly, phew! Decided I needed to finish 'em before my bday this past Sat., so that I could wear 'em!!
> 
> Rose Gold VPs (snagged 'em during the Saks fire sale a few years ago) strassed in Jonquil AB crystals (photobucket is being annoying, so will add more pics later)!
> 
> 
> Anything sparkly is very much "me" and they were perfect for an indoor lowkey (desserts and drinks) bday get together)!
> 
> 
> Can't believe I'm 31... what a weird age, haha. Wow, not sure why the pics are massive... damn it, it's making me want some of my fave desserts again)!!


 
You look amazing Minal! Love it!! Happy Birthday girl! 

B

PS - O M G!! That table... my mouth is watering soooo baddd!!!!

PPS - Those shoes had me drooling... as much as that table....


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> *Heading out to high tea at the Windsor Arms in Toronto.
> Maiden voyage of my Lipstick Red Celine Micro paired with my Louboutin Maggies in Nude Suede/Patent.*


You're so cute


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> You're so cute





gfairenoughh said:


> FABULOUS!!!! That bag is stunning! I have been debating whether or not I should purchase one myself!



Thank you for the kind comments!
I slept on the idea of buying a Luggage for two months.  And in the end I opted for the Micro because I am petite.  The leather is really great quality! Come to the dark side!!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Going to work, wearing my new Ernesta Ghana


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Myrkur said:


> Todays outfit.. hehehe my dog fell asleep while taking the pictures lol he is so cute



Love this. Gonna save it for my inspiration album


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Just want to add, for the posters that apologize for the pics being big - don't!!!

It shows the shoes and outfits so much better!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Myrkur said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thanks!! Yeah the weather is so weird over here, like 2 days ago it was 15 degrees celcius and sunny and now it's minus 10 and snowing??!



Omg, that's so annoying!  So hard to know what to wear with such schizo weather, haha, 



Myrkur said:


> Wow, I can't believe you're 31 either, you look so good!!   Happy birthday, you look gorgeous, love your shoes and all those cupcakes and popcakes looks yummyyyy



Aww, thank you... such a strange age, haha.  You're so sweet... I swear, I'm still recovering from the diabetic coma all of those sweets put me in!!



9distelle said:


> artyhat:Your outfit is beautiful and the shoes are awesome. Happy birthday!!



Aww, thank so much!!! 



Nolia said:


> *Heading out to high tea at the Windsor Arms in Toronto.
> Maiden voyage of my Lipstick Red Celine Micro paired with my Louboutin Maggies in Nude Suede/Patent.*



You look fab!! 



Brazucaa said:


> You look amazing Minal! Love it!! Happy Birthday girl!
> 
> B
> 
> PS - O M G!! That table... my mouth is watering soooo baddd!!!!
> 
> PPS - Those shoes had me drooling... as much as that table....



Haha, thanks so much, girl!!  Looking at the pics makes me want all those sweets again, haha... phew! :-p



InAweWithLoubi said:


> Going to work, wearing my new Ernesta Ghana



They look lovely on you!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Christchrist said:


> You're dress is adorable! Good job on the shoes. Happy birthday



Aww, thanks so much!! 



fumi said:


> Happy Birthday artyhat: You did a great strass job! They look amazing. I am absolutely in love with your dress... I love blush and I love lace  I have to know where you got it! And I am drawn to anything sparkly too!



Aww, thank you!!   They were worth goin a bit cross eyed for, haha.   I actually found the dress on asos... I'm sure it's still there!!   Being able to wear sparkly items is one of the best things about being a girl, haha... I think I'll be 80 and rockin something glittery!


----------



## fieryfashionist

jetsetheart said:


> Happy birthday and the shoes are gorgeous! Btw, I LOVE Vosges, too! Had to share that because I got so excited when I saw the chocolates in your spread



Aww, thank you!   They make some interesting chocolate!!   I absolutely adore La Maison (actually went to a private tasting last night with my friend as part of her bday gift to me... was in heaven, ahh)! 



Angie415 said:


> fieryfashionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the mix of colors in your outfit and that Chanel is gorgeous!!!
> 
> Thank you!!! (Where's the Chanel?? Lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh, haha... was I hallucinating?
> 
> 
> 
> evanescent said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look amazing!!! Gorgeous outfit too  Happy belated birthday!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## deltalady

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Going to work, wearing my new Ernesta Ghana


 
You look fantastic!  Love the shoes!!


----------



## beagly911

SongbirdDiva said:


> This was my ootd from Monday. I was experimenting with mixing animal prints so I kept the shoes simple with my favorite classic piggy ...


Looking awesome!!  I love the mix of prints!


----------



## beagly911

fieryfashionist said:


> So, I meant to finish these DIY strass babies a looong time ago, but got sidetracked and went a bit cross-eyed, haha.  No idea how some of you ladies crank these strass projects out so quickly, phew!  Decided I needed to finish 'em before my bday this past Sat., so that I could wear 'em!!
> 
> Rose Gold VPs (snagged 'em during the Saks fire sale a few years ago) strassed in Jonquil AB crystals (photobucket is being annoying, so will add more pics later)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything sparkly is very much "me" and they were perfect for an indoor lowkey (desserts and drinks) bday get together)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I'm 31... what a weird age, haha.  Wow, not sure why the pics are massive... damn it, it's making me want some of my fave desserts again)!!


Happy Birthday, you look gorgeous!!  And sooo many yummy things on the table!


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> *Heading out to high tea at the Windsor Arms in Toronto.
> Maiden voyage of my Lipstick Red Celine Micro paired with my Louboutin Maggies in Nude Suede/Patent.*


Beautiful Nolia!!


----------



## beagly911

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Going to work, wearing my new Ernesta Ghana


You look great!!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

beagly911 said:


> You look great!!





deltalady said:


> You look fantastic!  Love the shoes!!





fieryfashionist said:


> Omg, that's so annoying!  So hard to know what to wear with such schizo weather, haha,
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you... such a strange age, haha.  You're so sweet... I swear, I'm still recovering from the diabetic coma all of those sweets put me in!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fab!!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, thanks so much, girl!!  Looking at the pics makes me want all those sweets again, haha... phew! :-p
> 
> 
> 
> They look lovely on you!!



Thank you ladies for the comments


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Going to work, wearing my new Ernesta Ghana



Love the heels and the outfit!


----------



## Myrkur

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Going to work, wearing my new Ernesta Ghana



You look great!


----------



## Myrkur

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Love this. Gonna save it for my inspiration album



Aw thanks!


----------



## Myrkur

Nolia said:


> *Heading out to high tea at the Windsor Arms in Toronto.
> Maiden voyage of my Lipstick Red Celine Micro paired with my Louboutin Maggies in Nude Suede/Patent.*



Your outfit is making me all excited for spring already


----------



## 9distelle

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Going to work, wearing my new Ernesta Ghana


LOVE the skirt with CLs!!


----------



## cts900

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Going to work, wearing my new Ernesta Ghana



LOVE these shoes.  LOVE them!



fieryfashionist said:


> So, I meant to finish these DIY strass babies a looong time ago, but got sidetracked and went a bit cross-eyed, haha.  No idea how some of you ladies crank these strass projects out so quickly, phew!  Decided I needed to finish 'em before my bday this past Sat., so that I could wear 'em!!
> 
> Rose Gold VPs (snagged 'em during the Saks fire sale a few years ago) strassed in Jonquil AB crystals (photobucket is being annoying, so will add more pics later)!



What a spread!  I hope your birthday was pure joy and love.  From the pics it looks at though it was.  Your dress is perfect on you.  You are always a vision. 



evanescent said:


> Heading out for a quick dinner. Nothing too exciting as all my clothes and accessories are packed for my overseas move, so I'm left with my most recent purchase that just came in the mail, Maggie 140 in mini chad leopard.. LOVE!



I think you look damn sexy.


----------



## megt10

SongbirdDiva said:


> This was my ootd from Monday. I was experimenting with mixing animal prints so I kept the shoes simple with my favorite classic piggy ...
> 
> You are just stunning.
> 
> 
> fieryfashionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I meant to finish these DIY strass babies a looong time ago, but got sidetracked and went a bit cross-eyed, haha.  No idea how some of you ladies crank these strass projects out so quickly, phew!  Decided I needed to finish 'em before my bday this past Sat., so that I could wear 'em!!
> 
> Rose Gold VPs (snagged 'em during the Saks fire sale a few years ago) strassed in Jonquil AB crystals (photobucket is being annoying, so will add more pics later)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything sparkly is very much "me" and they were perfect for an indoor lowkey (desserts and drinks) bday get together)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I'm 31... what a weird age, haha.  Wow, not sure why the pics are massive... damn it, it's making me want some of my fave desserts again)!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful. Happy belated birthday.
> 
> 
> Nolia said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Heading out to high tea at the Windsor Arms in Toronto.
> Maiden voyage of my Lipstick Red Celine Micro paired with my Louboutin Maggies in Nude Suede/Patent.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gorgeous love the shoes with the bag.
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Going to work, wearing my new Ernesta Ghana



You look great, love the shoes.


----------



## Nolia

fieryfashionist said:


> You look fab!!





beagly911 said:


> Beautiful Nolia!!





Myrkur said:


> Your outfit is making me all excited for spring already





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous love the shoes with the bag.



Thank you kindly!


----------



## mularice

Last night to a bar in Shoreditch, East London.. Where I fell into a crack in the flooring and ripped the leather on my Decolettés..


----------



## cts900

mularice said:


> Last night to a bar in Shoreditch, East London.. Where I fell into a crack in the flooring and ripped the leather on my Decolettés..



You look adorable.  Sorry about the boo boo on your baby.  I have had some rips and tears myself and it is always a little heartbreaking.


----------



## mularice

cts900 said:


> You look adorable.  Sorry about the boo boo on your baby.  I have had some rips and tears myself and it is always a little heartbreaking.


Yeah I didn't notice till I took them off after my night out (changed into my BF's socks to walk home!) and he was like "What did you do to your shoe? Is that gum? Wait, it's ripped". I tagged my SA in a photo and he whatsapped me saying he's ordering me the leather to repair it. So it's fine. Least favourite CL's anyway lol


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> Last night to a bar in Shoreditch, East London.. Where I fell into a crack in the flooring and ripped the leather on my Decolettés..



Oh I am sorry about your shoe, but you did look gorgeous! Glad you can get it fixed.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mularice said:


> Last night to a bar in Shoreditch, East London.. Where I fell into a crack in the flooring and ripped the leather on my Decolettés..



You look stunning!  Sorry to hear about the shoes


----------



## PetitColibri

Myrkur said:


> Todays outfit.. hehehe my dog fell asleep while taking the pictures lol he is so cute



you look great and your dog is a cutie ! lucky you


----------



## PetitColibri

evanescent said:


> Heading out for a quick dinner. Nothing too exciting as all my clothes and accessories are packed for my overseas move, so I'm left with my most recent purchase that just came in the mail, Maggie 140 in mini chad leopard.. LOVE!



you look great as usual !


----------



## PetitColibri

SongbirdDiva said:


> This was my ootd from Monday. I was experimenting with mixing animal prints so I kept the shoes simple with my favorite classic piggy ...



good to see you post here !
you look TDF ! perfection


----------



## Myrkur

PetitColibri said:


> you look great and your dog is a cutie ! lucky you



Thank you


----------



## evanescent

PetitColibri said:


> you look great as usual !





cts900 said:


> I think you look damn sexy.



Thank you ladies!! 



mularice said:


> Last night to a bar in Shoreditch, East London.. Where I fell into a crack in the flooring and ripped the leather on my Decolettés..



Gorgeous! Sucks about your shoes though. Hope you get it fixed soon!


----------



## Myrkur

mularice said:


> Last night to a bar in Shoreditch, East London.. Where I fell into a crack in the flooring and ripped the leather on my Decolettés..



What a cute outfit!


----------



## beagly911

mularice said:


> Last night to a bar in Shoreditch, East London.. Where I fell into a crack in the flooring and ripped the leather on my Decolettés..


You look fabulous!!


----------



## mularice

beagly911 said:


> You look fabulous!!





Myrkur said:


> What a cute outfit!





evanescent said:


> Gorgeous! Sucks about your shoes though. Hope you get it fixed soon!





hermosa_vogue said:


> You look stunning!  Sorry to hear about the shoes





megt10 said:


> Oh I am sorry about your shoe, but you did look gorgeous! Glad you can get it fixed.



Thank you ladies! First time I've really been out in East London (it's sort of the hipster side of London). First thing I said was "This wouldn't have happened in the West End!!". Easy fix apparently, SA has ordered the leather for me.


----------



## theonlylady007

chalk spike pigalles


----------



## Loutheshoeack

theonlylady007 said:


> chalk spike pigalles


I love your outfit and those CL's are TDF


----------



## mularice

theonlylady007 said:


> chalk spike pigalles


FIERCE! I love it!


----------



## beagly911

theonlylady007 said:


> chalk spike pigalles


You look awesome!!


----------



## Nolia

theonlylady007 said:


> chalk spike pigalles



Just bought a great pair of white skinnies the other day... totally need some white shoes to go with it.  Great look!  Makes me crave spring!!


----------



## Doglover1610

Hi ladies! It's been a while since the last pic so here goes:

Dress: Sandra Darren
Bag: Coach Tribeca Op Art Tote
Sunglasses: KMart
Shoes: Very Prive in Camel


----------



## beagly911

Doglover1610 said:


> Hi ladies! It's been a while since the last pic so here goes:
> 
> Dress: Sandra Darren
> Bag: Coach Tribeca Op Art Tote
> Sunglasses: KMart
> Shoes: Very Prive in Camel


WOW looking hot Doglover!!!  Love the dress and adore a VP any day!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

theonlylady007 said:


> chalk spike pigalles



I just bought a pair of white jeans.... I now think I need these Piggies to match!


----------



## carlinha

fieryfashionist said:


> So, I meant to finish these DIY strass babies a looong time ago, but got sidetracked and went a bit cross-eyed, haha.  No idea how some of you ladies crank these strass projects out so quickly, phew!  Decided I needed to finish 'em before my bday this past Sat., so that I could wear 'em!!
> 
> Rose Gold VPs (snagged 'em during the Saks fire sale a few years ago) strassed in Jonquil AB crystals (photobucket is being annoying, so will add more pics later)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything sparkly is very much "me" and they were perfect for an indoor lowkey (desserts and drinks) bday get together)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I'm 31... what a weird age, haha.  Wow, not sure why the pics are massive... damn it, it's making me want some of my fave desserts again)!!



you look stunning girl!!!!   happy birthday!!!


----------



## carlinha

Nolia said:


> *Heading out to high tea at the Windsor Arms in Toronto.
> Maiden voyage of my Lipstick Red Celine Micro paired with my Louboutin Maggies in Nude Suede/Patent.*



love your bag *nolia*!


----------



## Nolia

carlinha said:


> love your bag *nolia*!



Thank you! That's nothing compared to the pool of drool left over from me after scanning your instagram!!


----------



## Christchrist

Doglover1610 said:


> Hi ladies! It's been a while since the last pic so here goes:
> 
> Dress: Sandra Darren
> Bag: Coach Tribeca Op Art Tote
> Sunglasses: KMart
> Shoes: Very Prive in Camel


You go girl


----------



## Myrkur

Doglover1610 said:


> Hi ladies! It's been a while since the last pic so here goes:
> 
> Dress: Sandra Darren
> Bag: Coach Tribeca Op Art Tote
> Sunglasses: KMart
> Shoes: Very Prive in Camel



You look great!


----------



## stilly

theonlylady007 said:


> chalk spike pigalles


 
Love the Piggies!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## megt10

Doglover1610 said:


> Hi ladies! It's been a while since the last pic so here goes:
> 
> Dress: Sandra Darren
> Bag: Coach Tribeca Op Art Tote
> Sunglasses: KMart
> Shoes: Very Prive in Camel


You look great I love your dress. 


theonlylady007 said:


> chalk spike pigalles


These look great in white. You look fantastic.


----------



## megt10

Wore my PP rose spikes yesterday. Dress is DVF the bag is Chanel WOC scarf is AMQ and the jacket is Balenciaga.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Wore my PP rose spikes yesterday. Dress is DVF the bag is Chanel WOC scarf is AMQ and the jacket is Balenciaga.


Looking great meg!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Looking great meg!!



Thanks so much Beagly.


----------



## Nolia

megt10 said:


> Wore my PP rose spikes yesterday. Dress is DVF the bag is Chanel WOC scarf is AMQ and the jacket is Balenciaga.



Great look! I love the pink contrasted with the edgy spikes and the jacket!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Wore my PP rose spikes yesterday. Dress is DVF the bag is Chanel WOC scarf is AMQ and the jacket is Balenciaga.


Meg you look so good


----------



## 8seventeen19

megt10 said:


> Wore my PP rose spikes yesterday. Dress is DVF the bag is Chanel WOC scarf is AMQ and the jacket is Balenciaga.



Of course I love the PP, but that WOC in Rose Fonce has to be my favorite item in that picture! Lookin' good!


----------



## oorin

megt10 said:


> Wore my PP rose spikes yesterday. Dress is DVF the bag is Chanel WOC scarf is AMQ and the jacket is Balenciaga.



Wow meg! Those are super pretty! Nice scarf too! How do you walk in big heels btw? I can't walk comfortably when the back heels keep sliding off my feet.


----------



## jeninvan

theonlylady007 said:


> chalk spike pigalles


absolutely loving this on you...do you mind if i ask if you went TTS or down ?  TIA


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> Wore my PP rose spikes yesterday. Dress is DVF the bag is Chanel WOC scarf is AMQ and the jacket is Balenciaga.


 
Great outfit! I love the color of the shoes.


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> Great look! I love the pink contrasted with the edgy spikes and the jacket!


Thanks so much Nolia.


Christchrist said:


> Meg you look so good


Aww, thank you CC.


shoeaddictklw said:


> Of course I love the PP, but that WOC in Rose Fonce has to be my favorite item in that picture! Lookin' good!


Thank you, I just got the WOC it was my first time taking her out. 


oorin said:


> Wow meg! Those are super pretty! Nice scarf too! How do you walk in big heels btw? I can't walk comfortably when the back heels keep sliding off my feet.


Thanks Oorin. Almost all my shoes are like this, my ankle is super skinny, but I can't go any smaller in my shoes since I have a wide forefoot. They actually don't slide off my feet. If they stretch out too much I put a pad in the front to push my foot back. I just got the scarf from Outnet for something like 125.00. 


martinaa said:


> Great outfit! I love the color of the shoes.



Thank you.


----------



## mularice

I had an important interview today. So I wore a Reiss top, H&M skirt and black jazz decolette with Chanel bag. These are the shoes I gouged the leather on the heel on but I smoothed it down for a quick fix LOL.


----------



## theonlylady007

jeninvan said:


> absolutely loving this on you...do you mind if i ask if you went TTS or down ?  TIA


 I am normally a 7-7 1/2 usa size. I got the pigalles in 38. 

in some sites they say a 38 is = to a 7 1/2 so if you are going by that its tts
but other sites say 38 is a size 8, so in that case I went up a size or half of one.


----------



## theonlylady007

carlinha said:


> love your bag *nolia*!


 
I saw a post from noelia that you have an instagram that would make someone drool lol, do you accept general followers or are you private. I would love to check it out.


----------



## beagly911

mularice said:


> I had an important interview today. So I wore a Reiss top, H&M skirt and black jazz decolette with Chanel bag. These are the shoes I gouged the leather on the heel on but I smoothed it down for a quick fix LOL.


You look beautiful!  Hope the interview went well!!


----------



## googy

That's me girls


----------



## annika08

Brought this Bianca 120mm home with me. It's tight on at first and takes a while to form to your feet. But who cares about the pain. 
AG jeans, old top from nords.


----------



## annika08

Another one of my fave jeans AG, Forever 21 top and Very Prive pumps.


----------



## gfairenoughh

annika08 said:


> Brought this Bianca 120mm home with me. It's tight on at first and takes a while to form to your feet. But who cares about the pain.
> AG jeans, old top from nords.





annika08 said:


> Another one of my fave jeans AG, Forever 21 top and Very Prive pumps.



You are gorgeous! I love the nude Biancas!!


----------



## beagly911

googy said:


> That's me girls


Great look and I love the VP!!!


----------



## beagly911

annika08 said:


> Brought this Bianca 120mm home with me. It's tight on at first and takes a while to form to your feet. But who cares about the pain.
> AG jeans, old top from nords.





annika08 said:


> Another one of my fave jeans AG, Forever 21 top and Very Prive pumps.


You look gorgeous and I love the VP's!!  I think I actually have that Nordies top or something really close from Nordies!!  And the pain is worth the end result....fabulousness!!!:giggles:


----------



## Souzie

googy said:


> That's me girls


Awesome!!  Where did you get your dress, if you don't mind?


----------



## annika08

gfairenoughh said:


> You are gorgeous! I love the nude Biancas!!





beagly911 said:


> You look gorgeous and I love the VP's!!  I think I actually have that Nordies top or something really close from Nordies!!  And the pain is worth the end result....fabulousness!!!:giggles:



Thank you ladies. But it does hurt sometimes right? Or is it just me and sometimes I think if it is really all worth the pain. But the VP's I can walk with for  hours.


----------



## happymummy

Wearing hyper prive in plum patent 
Dress from Dorothy Perkins


----------



## happymummy

megt10 said:


> Wore my PP rose spikes yesterday. Dress is DVF the bag is Chanel WOC scarf is AMQ and the jacket is Balenciaga.


 
Omg, your shoes!!!  Overall, really gorgeous.


----------



## happymummy

annika08 said:


> Another one of my fave jeans AG, Forever 21 top and Very Prive pumps.


 
My kind of outfit! You are gorgeous too!


----------



## annika08

happymummy said:


> My kind of outfit! You are gorgeous too!


Thanks.


----------



## beagly911

annika08 said:


> Thank you ladies. But it does hurt sometimes right? Or is it just me and sometimes I think if it is really all worth the pain. But the VP's I can walk with for  hours.


I've actually walked in my VP's for over 10 hours (with issues at work that ended being almost 4 miles) but I have very few other CL's that I can do that with!!!  I've found that some styles just fit a particular foot better...no rhyme or reason it just fits better!! VP's fit my foot...but I have a few other styles that I could wear for a 10-12 hour day but not 4 miles!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Today:

Leather jacket: D&G
Scarf: LV
T-shirt: no brand
Jeans: Nts
Bag: Chanel Scales flap
Boots: CL Piros


----------



## hermosa_vogue

annika08 said:


> Brought this Bianca 120mm home with me. It's tight on at first and takes a while to form to your feet. But who cares about the pain.
> AG jeans, old top from nords.



I find Bianca 120s ridiculously comfy!  It does take a while to break in though, you look lovely


----------



## HeelAddict

googy said:


> That's me girls



Absolutely love your dress is it from Pinup girl clothing by any chance? The shoes aren't too shabby either


----------



## googy

HeelAddict said:


> Absolutely love your dress is it from Pinup girl clothing by any chance? The shoes aren't too shabby either


haha ))) Would you please be jealous silently?


----------



## annika08

hermosa_vogue said:


> I find Bianca 120s ridiculously comfy!  It does take a while to break in though, you look lovely


Haven't break in mine yet, hopefully this weekend. Somehow when I put them on it's a little tight so maybe the sock trick will do maybe for few minutes only. 



beagly911 said:


> I've actually walked in my VP's for over 10 hours (with issues at work that ended being almost 4 miles) but I have very few other CL's that I can do that with!!!  I've found that some styles just fit a particular foot better...no rhyme or reason it just fits better!! VP's fit my foot...but I have a few other styles that I could wear for a 10-12 hour day but not 4 miles!!!


VPs are comfy, you're right. But my Decollete 100 jazz pump is kinda taking me awhile. It's really hard if I only wear pumps on weekends or parties. My everyday shoes are rubber shoes for work that's why. It takes a price to pay to be vain.


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> Leather jacket: D&G
> Scarf: LV
> T-shirt: no brand
> Jeans: Nts
> Bag: Chanel Scales flap
> Boots: CL Piros


You look great Elsie!  I adore your scarf and CL's!


----------



## beagly911

annika08 said:


> Haven't break in mine yet, hopefully this weekend. Somehow when I put them on it's a little tight so maybe the sock trick will do maybe for few minutes only.
> 
> 
> VPs are comfy, you're right. But my Decollete 100 jazz pump is kinda taking me awhile. It's really hard if I only wear pumps on weekends or parties. My everyday shoes are rubber shoes for work that's why. It takes a price to pay to be vain.


It took me awhile to break in my patent Decollete's, I'm sure you will get there!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> Leather jacket: D&G
> Scarf: LV
> T-shirt: no brand
> Jeans: Nts
> Bag: Chanel Scales flap
> Boots: CL Piros



Fantastic look. Love the jacket with the jeans and of course the bag.


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> I had an important interview today. So I wore a Reiss top, H&M skirt and black jazz decolette with Chanel bag. These are the shoes I gouged the leather on the heel on but I smoothed it down for a quick fix LOL.



You look beautiful good luck.


----------



## megt10

googy said:


> That's me girls



Gorgeous outfit and shoes.


----------



## megt10

annika08 said:


> Brought this Bianca 120mm home with me. It's tight on at first and takes a while to form to your feet. But who cares about the pain.
> AG jeans, old top from nords.



Stunning.


----------



## megt10

annika08 said:


> Another one of my fave jeans AG, Forever 21 top and Very Prive pumps.



You look so cute.


----------



## megt10

happymummy said:


> Wearing hyper prive in plum patent
> Dress from Dorothy Perkins



You look beautiful. I love your dress.


----------



## megt10

Last nights Shul outfit. Dress is Milly, belt CDC, scarf H, bag Chanel, jacket cropped Balenciaga and the shoes are Valonana. I think this was my first time wearing them.


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. Dress is Milly, belt CDC, scarf H, bag Chanel, jacket cropped Balenciaga and the shoes are Valonana. I think this was my first time wearing them.



Hi *meg*!  You are as lovely as ever .


----------



## cts900

Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> Leather jacket: D&G
> Scarf: LV
> T-shirt: no brand
> Jeans: Nts
> Bag: Chanel Scales flap
> Boots: CL Piros



Looking better than ever!



happymummy said:


> Wearing hyper prive in plum patent
> Dress from Dorothy Perkins



This dress is breathtaking on you.



annika08 said:


> Brought this Bianca 120mm home with me. It's tight on at first and takes a while to form to your feet. But who cares about the pain.
> AG jeans, old top from nords.



I think both looks are fabulous.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. Dress is Milly, belt CDC, scarf H, bag Chanel, jacket cropped Balenciaga and the shoes are Valonana. I think this was my first time wearing them.


Looking good meg


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Hi *meg*!  You are as lovely as ever .


Thank you so much CTS.


Christchrist said:


> Looking good meg



Thanks CC


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. Dress is Milly, belt CDC, scarf H, bag Chanel, jacket cropped Balenciaga and the shoes are Valonana. I think this was my first time wearing them.


Looking stunning meg!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Looking stunning meg!



Oh that is so kind of you Beagly. Thank you.


----------



## Christchrist

Wasn't sure about the spikes or the lucifer. The lucifer is much more comfy. KYS Love dress. Hermes clic clac bracelet.  Haven't picked my bag yet. Probably a pop of color with Chanel.


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:


> Wasn't sure about the spikes or the lucifer. The lucifer is much more comfy. KYS Love dress. Hermes clic clac bracelet.  Haven't picked my bag yet. Probably a pop of color with Chanel.


Stupid phone. Here are the lucifer


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Stupid phone. Here are the lucifer


Great look CC, you're rocking the Lucifer!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Great look CC, you're rocking the Lucifer!!


Thanks beags. I really love that shoe


----------



## beagly911

My outfit for a day of running errands and shopping with DH! (didn't get any CL's but I did pick up a cute flat by Madden Girl and fun wedge wedge)

Shell: TJMaxx find
Cardi: Ann Taylor
Pants: Faconnable brown suede 
CL's: Lovely blue ~ I don't know the style 












Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for a day of running errands and shopping with DH! (didn't get any CL's but I did pick up a cute flat by Madden Girl and fun wedge wedge)
> 
> Shell: TJMaxx find
> Cardi: Ann Taylor
> Pants: Faconnable brown suede
> CL's: Lovely blue ~ I don't know the style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!


You're upsidedown beags.  Still fashionable though .


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> You're upsidedown beags.  Still fashionable though .


Really, I'm right side up on my screen...LOL:lolots:


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Really, I'm right side up on my screen...LOL:lolots:


I'm in my phone. Oh well. It's still cute


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for a day of running errands and shopping with DH! (didn't get any CL's but I did pick up a cute flat by Madden Girl and fun wedge wedge)
> 
> Shell: TJMaxx find
> Cardi: Ann Taylor
> Pants: Faconnable brown suede
> CL's: Lovely blue ~ I don't know the style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!


You are right side up on my computer...!!!  Such a cute outfit, and I see you are getting mileage with your "unknowns".  They look great!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> I'm in my phone. Oh well. It's still cute


Thanks CC!  It was nice to be able to wear my CL's!


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> You are right side up on my computer...!!!  Such a cute outfit, and I see you are getting mileage with your "unknowns".  They look great!


Thanks SR, it was so much fun to wear them!


----------



## happymummy

cts900 said:


> This dress is breathtaking on you.



Thank you


----------



## happymummy

megt10 said:


> You look beautiful. I love your dress.



Thanks


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Stupid phone. Here are the lucifer



You look stunning CC. I love the shoes and dress on you.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> You look stunning CC. I love the shoes and dress on you.


Thanks meg. Haven't gotten dressed up in a while.  It was nice


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Stupid phone. Here are the lucifer



Lovely!  I like both the spikes and Lucifer and you look stunning


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for a day of running errands and shopping with DH! (didn't get any CL's but I did pick up a cute flat by Madden Girl and fun wedge wedge)
> 
> Shell: TJMaxx find
> Cardi: Ann Taylor
> Pants: Faconnable brown suede
> CL's: Lovely blue ~ I don't know the style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!



These are perfect for you beagly!



Christchrist said:


> Stupid phone. Here are the lucifer



I like them both but prefer the Lucifer.  Sexy.


----------



## jeninvan

theonlylady007 said:


> I am normally a 7-7 1/2 usa size. I got the pigalles in 38.
> 
> in some sites they say a 38 is = to a 7 1/2 so if you are going by that its tts
> but other sites say 38 is a size 8, so in that case I went up a size or half of one.


Thank you for the info they are absolutely TDF


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Stupid phone. Here are the lucifer



Dammmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evanescent

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for a day of running errands and shopping with DH! (didn't get any CL's but I did pick up a cute flat by Madden Girl and fun wedge wedge)
> 
> Shell: TJMaxx find
> Cardi: Ann Taylor
> Pants: Faconnable brown suede
> CL's: Lovely blue ~ I don't know the style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!



They look perfect on you beags!



Christchrist said:


> Stupid phone. Here are the lucifer





Christchrist said:


> Wasn't sure about the spikes or the lucifer. The lucifer is much more comfy. KYS Love dress. Hermes clic clac bracelet.  Haven't picked my bag yet. Probably a pop of color with Chanel.



Stunning CC!! They both look great 



megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. Dress is Milly, belt CDC, scarf H, bag Chanel, jacket cropped Balenciaga and the shoes are Valonana. I think this was my first time wearing them.



Beautiful as always! I really love your shoe collection meg!


----------



## evanescent

It's finally getting cooler down under, but not cold enough for a jacket  Wearing my favourite Bianca 140s.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> It's finally getting cooler down under, but not cold enough for a jacket  Wearing my favourite Bianca 140s.



So pretty as always!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for a day of running errands and shopping with DH! (didn't get any CL's but I did pick up a cute flat by Madden Girl and fun wedge wedge)
> 
> Shell: TJMaxx find
> Cardi: Ann Taylor
> Pants: Faconnable brown suede
> CL's: Lovely blue ~ I don't know the style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!



Whatever the style they look great and so do you!


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> They look perfect on you beags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning CC!! They both look great
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always! I really love your shoe collection meg!


Thank you so much Evanscent.


evanescent said:


> It's finally getting cooler down under, but not cold enough for a jacket  Wearing my favourite Bianca 140s.



You look so beautiful. Your dress and scarf are gorgeous and the shoes are such a nice contrast.


----------



## HeelAddict

evanescent said:


> It's finally getting cooler down under, but not cold enough for a jacket  Wearing my favourite Bianca 140s.


Stunning! I love your dress it's so pretty-where is it from? X


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Stupid phone. Here are the lucifer


 

Love this whole look!  Where is that dress from...I need it 

Like the Lucifer better than the spikes with that dress.


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for a day of running errands and shopping with DH! (didn't get any CL's but I did pick up a cute flat by Madden Girl and fun wedge wedge)
> 
> Shell: TJMaxx find
> Cardi: Ann Taylor
> Pants: Faconnable brown suede
> CL's: Lovely blue ~ I don't know the style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## anniethecat

evanescent said:


> It's finally getting cooler down under, but not cold enough for a jacket  Wearing my favourite Bianca 140s.


 
Very pretty


----------



## SeeingRed

evanescent said:


> It's finally getting cooler down under, but not cold enough for a jacket  Wearing my favourite Bianca 140s.


 So beautiful!  Perfect Easter dress!


----------



## Myrkur

evanescent said:


> It's finally getting cooler down under, but not cold enough for a jacket  Wearing my favourite Bianca 140s.



You look so cute!


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> Wasn't sure about the spikes or the lucifer. The lucifer is much more comfy. KYS Love dress. Hermes clic clac bracelet.  Haven't picked my bag yet. Probably a pop of color with Chanel.



Are they spiked piggies? They look so good on you


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for a day of running errands and shopping with DH! (didn't get any CL's but I did pick up a cute flat by Madden Girl and fun wedge wedge)
> 
> Shell: TJMaxx find
> Cardi: Ann Taylor
> Pants: Faconnable brown suede
> CL's: Lovely blue ~ I don't know the style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!



What a cute outfit, I looove cardigans, I have too many lol


----------



## Myrkur

megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. Dress is Milly, belt CDC, scarf H, bag Chanel, jacket cropped Balenciaga and the shoes are Valonana. I think this was my first time wearing them.



Nice outfit! I like your dress


----------



## legaldiva

annika08 said:


> Thank you ladies. But it does hurt sometimes right? Or is it just me and sometimes I think if it is really all worth the pain. But the VP's I can walk with for hours.


 
I find my Biancas to be difficult to walk in because of the steep pitch; however, my Bianca slings are TOTALLY different.  I can wear them for hours.  It's maddening, especially because my Bianca pumps are both exotics & downright divine.


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Love this whole look!  Where is that dress from...I need it
> 
> Like the Lucifer better than the spikes with that dress.



I got it at a little boutique on Vancouver Island. It's called Niche' I can contact her if you want.


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Are they spiked piggies? They look so good on you


Yes. Spikes piggy 120


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> I got it at a little boutique on Vancouver Island. It's called Niche' I can contact her if you want.


 
That would be so wonderful of you!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> These are perfect for you beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> I like them both but prefer the Lucifer.  Sexy.





evanescent said:


> They look perfect on you beags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning CC!! They both look great
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always! I really love your shoe collection meg!





megt10 said:


> Whatever the style they look great and so do you!





anniethecat said:


>





Myrkur said:


> What a cute outfit, I looove cardigans, I have too many lol


thank you so very much for your kind comments ladies, you made my day!


----------



## beagly911

evanescent said:


> It's finally getting cooler down under, but not cold enough for a jacket  Wearing my favourite Bianca 140s.


You look beautiful!


----------



## stilly

hermosa_vogue said:


> So pretty as always!


 
You look gorgeous!!!
Love the Biancas!!!


----------



## akillian24

evanescent said:


> It's finally getting cooler down under, but not cold enough for a jacket  Wearing my favourite Bianca 140s.



Your shoes (of course) look amazing... but I'm turning a pale shade of green whilst eyeballing your de-manta clutch.


----------



## evanescent

hermosa_vogue said:


> So pretty as always!



Thanks hun!! 



megt10 said:


> You look so beautiful. Your dress and scarf are gorgeous and the shoes are such a nice contrast.



Thank you Meg!



HeelAddict said:


> Stunning! I love your dress it's so pretty-where is it from? X



I got it from Free People last year.. not sure if it's still in stores though, maybe check eBay if it's there 



anniethecat said:


> Very pretty



Thanks annie!



SeeingRed said:


> So beautiful!  Perfect Easter dress!



Thank you! I guess this was a rehearsal outfit! 



Myrkur said:


> You look so cute!



Thank you!



beagly911 said:


> You look beautiful!



Thanks beagly! 



stilly said:


> You look gorgeous!!!
> Love the Biancas!!!



Thanks stilly :kiss:



akillian24 said:


> Your shoes (of course) look amazing... but I'm turning a pale shade of green whilst eyeballing your de-manta clutch.



I could not love it more! The print is out of this world!!! You should totally get it!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

evanescent said:


> It's finally getting cooler down under, but not cold enough for a jacket  Wearing my favourite Bianca 140s.



I love your outfit!!!


----------



## megt10

Myrkur said:


> Nice outfit! I like your dress



Thank you Myrkur.


----------



## googy

megt10 said:


> Last nights Shul outfit. Dress is Milly, belt CDC, scarf H, bag Chanel, jacket cropped Balenciaga and the shoes are Valonana. I think this was my first time wearing them.


Hi! I like you so much! I hope we all look as good as you when we are your age. My respect!


----------



## d00rvm

Everyone looks great!
Finally the app is working again

I took a picture from 'where I stand' with my CL studded sneakers, Dior jeans, Givenchy sweater and my new babybag: Celine Box


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Wore my PP rose spikes yesterday. Dress is DVF the bag is Chanel WOC scarf is AMQ and the jacket is Balenciaga.


 
(A belated...) Girl!... that dress looks HOT on you! Congrats.

B

PS - Not too shabby the shoes...


----------



## Brazucaa

annika08 said:


> Brought this Bianca 120mm home with me. It's tight on at first and takes a while to form to your feet. But who cares about the pain.
> AG jeans, old top from nords.


 
You look great on BOTH photos - hope the breaking in goes smoothly AND fast....

B


----------



## Brazucaa

happymummy said:


> Wearing hyper prive in plum patent
> Dress from Dorothy Perkins


 
I do not doubt you are a happy mummy... May I add you are one HOT momma too?? 

B


----------



## Brazucaa

annika08 said:


> Haven't break in mine yet, hopefully this weekend. Somehow when I put them on it's a little tight so maybe the sock trick will do maybe for few minutes only.
> 
> 
> VPs are comfy, you're right. But my Decollete 100 jazz pump is kinda taking me awhile. It's really hard if I only wear pumps on weekends or parties. My everyday shoes are rubber shoes for work that's why. It takes a price to pay to be vain.


 
If I may, is there any problem in being ( a bit) vain ??? 

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Stupid phone. Here are the lucifer


 
HOT, girl, HOT!!... 

B


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for a day of running errands and shopping with DH! (didn't get any CL's but I did pick up a cute flat by Madden Girl and fun wedge wedge)
> 
> Shell: TJMaxx find
> Cardi: Ann Taylor
> Pants: Faconnable brown suede
> CL's: Lovely blue ~ I don't know the style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!


 
Good to see you posting photos again, B! We missed that. Looking great too - DH must have been grinning ear to ear!

B


----------



## Brazucaa

evanescent said:


> It's finally getting cooler down under, but not cold enough for a jacket  Wearing my favourite Bianca 140s.


 
What more can one say?? Be-au-ti-ful!... 

B


----------



## mularice

d00rvm said:


> Everyone looks great!
> Finally the app is working again
> 
> I took a picture from 'where I stand' with my CL studded sneakers, Dior jeans, Givenchy sweater and my new babybag: Celine Box
> View attachment 2117853



I absolutely love this!


----------



## beagly911

d00rvm said:


> Everyone looks great!
> Finally the app is working again
> 
> I took a picture from 'where I stand' with my CL studded sneakers, Dior jeans, Givenchy sweater and my new babybag: Celine Box
> View attachment 2117853


Love everything!


----------



## beagly911

Brazucaa said:


> Good to see you posting photos again, B! We missed that. Looking great too - DH must have been grinning ear to ear!
> 
> B


Thank you so much B!


----------



## happymummy

Brazucaa said:


> I do not doubt you are a happy mummy... May I add you are one HOT momma too??
> 
> B


 
Aww so sweet. Thank you


----------



## d00rvm

mularice said:


> I absolutely love this!



Thanks M!


----------



## d00rvm

beagly911 said:


> Love everything!



Thanks Beagly!


----------



## Elsie87

Hello ladies! Today's look:

Jacket: Chanel
T-shirt 'Florence & The Machine': S. Oliver
Jeans: Part Two
Cuff: vintage
Bag: Dior Gaucho tote
Boots: CL Flanavec


----------



## GCGDanielle

Elsie87 said:


> Hello ladies! Today's look:
> 
> Jacket: Chanel
> T-shirt 'Florence & The Machine': S. Oliver
> Jeans: Part Two
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: Dior Gaucho tote
> Boots: CL Flanavec


 
Perfection!  

I adore the Flanavec.  So sad I missed out!


----------



## legaldiva

F21 pink wrap dress
H&M necklace
Ballet pink Petit Rat


----------



## legaldiva

Boston store navy dress
Green/navy scarf
Cork Bianca slings


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Everyone looks great!
> Finally the app is working again
> 
> I took a picture from 'where I stand' with my CL studded sneakers, Dior jeans, Givenchy sweater and my new babybag: Celine Box
> View attachment 2117853





Elsie87 said:


> Hello ladies! Today's look:
> 
> Jacket: Chanel
> T-shirt 'Florence & The Machine': S. Oliver
> Jeans: Part Two
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: Dior Gaucho tote
> Boots: CL Flanavec





legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2119328
> View attachment 2119329
> View attachment 2119330
> 
> 
> F21 pink wrap dress
> H&M necklace
> Ballet pink Petit Rat





legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2119331
> View attachment 2119335
> 
> 
> Boston store navy dress
> Green/navy scarf
> Cork Bianca slings


Ladies you are all looking great.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Went out for dinner and drinks last night in my Rasta Greissimos

Asos dress
YSL Arty
Venetian blown glass Necklace my cousin bought for me in Venice
Cheap costume jewelry


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Hello ladies! Today's look:
> 
> Jacket: Chanel
> T-shirt 'Florence & The Machine': S. Oliver
> Jeans: Part Two
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: Dior Gaucho tote
> Boots: CL Flanavec


Looking great Elsie!!  The Flanavec's are great!


----------



## beagly911

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2119331
> View attachment 2119335
> 
> 
> Boston store navy dress
> Green/navy scarf
> Cork Bianca slings


Both looks are great!  The scarf is really pretty and the Bianca slings are terrific!


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Went out for dinner and drinks last night in my Rasta Greissimos


You look awesome hermosa_vogue!!!


----------



## happymummy

Wearing No prive 



Wearing new simple


----------



## happymummy

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2119331
> View attachment 2119335
> 
> 
> Boston store navy dress
> Green/navy scarf
> Cork Bianca slings



Very classy!


----------



## happymummy

hermosa_vogue said:


> Went out for dinner and drinks last night in my Rasta Greissimos
> 
> Asos dress
> YSL Arty
> Venetian blown glass Necklace my cousin bought for me in Venice
> Cheap costume jewelry



Love this outfit! Pretty!


----------



## stilly

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2119331
> View attachment 2119335
> 
> 
> Boston store navy dress
> Green/navy scarf
> Cork Bianca slings


 
Love the outfit!!!


----------



## stilly

happymummy said:


> View attachment 2119647
> 
> Wearing No prive
> 
> View attachment 2119671
> 
> Wearing new simple


 
You look gorgeous in both looks!!!


----------



## beagly911

happymummy said:


> View attachment 2119647
> 
> Wearing No prive
> 
> View attachment 2119671
> 
> Wearing new simple


You look fabulous!  I love the jacket with the new simple outfit!


----------



## cts900

hermosa_vogue said:


> Went out for dinner and drinks last night in my Rasta Greissimos
> 
> Asos dress
> YSL Arty
> Venetian blown glass Necklace my cousin bought for me in Venice
> Cheap costume jewelry



Well....you might be able to guess that I ADORE this look .



legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2119328
> View attachment 2119329
> View attachment 2119330
> 
> 
> F21 pink wrap dress
> H&M necklace
> Ballet pink Petit Rat



sooooooo very pretty....



Elsie87 said:


> Hello ladies! Today's look:
> 
> Jacket: Chanel
> T-shirt 'Florence & The Machine': S. Oliver
> Jeans: Part Two
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: Dior Gaucho tote
> Boots: CL Flanavec



Damn fine.


----------



## AEGIS

Nolia said:


> *Heading out to high tea at the Windsor Arms in Toronto.
> Maiden voyage of my Lipstick Red Celine Micro paired with my Louboutin Maggies in Nude Suede/Patent.*




You finally got it!!! I know you've wanted this forever. Glad for you and you wear it well!


----------



## AEGIS

fieryfashionist said:


> So, I meant to finish these DIY strass babies a looong time ago, but got sidetracked and went a bit cross-eyed, haha.  No idea how some of you ladies crank these strass projects out so quickly, phew!  Decided I needed to finish 'em before my bday this past Sat., so that I could wear 'em!!
> 
> Rose Gold VPs (snagged 'em during the Saks fire sale a few years ago) strassed in Jonquil AB crystals (photobucket is being annoying, so will add more pics later)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything sparkly is very much "me" and they were perfect for an indoor lowkey (desserts and drinks) bday get together)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I'm 31... what a weird age, haha.  Wow, not sure why the pics are massive... damn it, it's making me want some of my fave desserts again)!!





you're adorable


----------



## d00rvm

Last nights outfit for dinner:
Dolce & Gabbana blazer, Givenchy pin-up T-shirt, Givenchy leather pants, my Celine box and my CL Bianca's!



I just ordered these beauties! Can't wait for them to arrive and wear them!
They are called: CL Guerilla with spikes


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Went out for dinner and drinks last night in my Rasta Greissimos
> 
> Asos dress
> YSL Arty
> Venetian blown glass Necklace my cousin bought for me in Venice
> Cheap costume jewelry


You look gorgeous. Love the dress, color, fit etc.


happymummy said:


> View attachment 2119647
> 
> Wearing No prive
> 
> View attachment 2119671
> 
> Wearing new simple


Yoy look stunning in both outfits. Love your bags too.


d00rvm said:


> Last nights outfit for dinner:
> Dolce & Gabbana blazer, Givenchy pin-up T-shirt, Givenchy leather pants, my Celine box and my CL Bianca's!
> View attachment 2120277
> 
> 
> I just ordered these beauties! Can't wait for them to arrive and wear them!
> They are called: CL Guerilla with spikes
> View attachment 2120278


Fantastic look, I can't wait to see your new booties on you. You are so gonna rock them.


----------



## Lawseenai

happymummy said:


> View attachment 2119647
> 
> Wearing No prive
> 
> View attachment 2119671
> 
> Wearing new simple



Love your outfit!


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:


> Fantastic look, I can't wait to see your new booties on you. You are so gonna rock them.



Thanks Meg!
I've already been imaging outfits in my head with these new booties! Hahaha!


----------



## anniethecat

d00rvm said:


> Thanks Meg!
> I've already been imaging outfits in my head with these new booties! Hahaha!


 

I can't wait to see the booties!  I love them, but they really don't fit in with my lifestyle.


----------



## d00rvm

anniethecat said:


> I can't wait to see the booties!  I love them, but they really don't fit in with my lifestyle.



I will post outfit pics as soon as I get them


----------



## SeeingRed

d00rvm said:


> Last nights outfit for dinner:
> Dolce & Gabbana blazer, Givenchy pin-up T-shirt, Givenchy leather pants, my Celine box and my CL Bianca's!
> View attachment 2120277
> 
> 
> I just ordered these beauties! Can't wait for them to arrive and wear them!
> They are called: CL Guerilla with spikes
> View attachment 2120278


 Such an amazing outfit!  I love this!


----------



## d00rvm

SeeingRed said:


> Such an amazing outfit!  I love this!



Thank you


----------



## beagly911

d00rvm said:


> Last nights outfit for dinner:
> Dolce & Gabbana blazer, Givenchy pin-up T-shirt, Givenchy leather pants, my Celine box and my CL Bianca's!
> View attachment 2120277
> 
> 
> I just ordered these beauties! Can't wait for them to arrive and wear them!
> They are called: CL Guerilla with spikes
> View attachment 2120278


You look great!!  Oh I can't wait to see the booties!!


----------



## Nolia

AEGIS said:


> You finally got it!!! I know you've wanted this forever. Glad for you and you wear it well!



I know!! I can't wait take her out more often when the weather is not as miserable up here!!



d00rvm said:


> Last nights outfit for dinner:
> Dolce & Gabbana blazer, Givenchy pin-up T-shirt, Givenchy leather pants, my Celine box and my CL Bianca's!
> View attachment 2120277
> 
> 
> I just ordered these beauties! Can't wait for them to arrive and wear them!
> They are called: CL Guerilla with spikes
> View attachment 2120278




GORGEOUS Celine!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Last Sundays outfit for a charity event . Hubby took this photo before we left home


----------



## Nolia

Mi_Lan said:


> Last monday's outfit for a Charity event . Hubby took this photo before we left home


----------



## annika08

beagly911 said:


> It took me awhile to break in my patent Decollete's, I'm sure you will get there!


It feels difficult first on, but the leather softens after a while and the heel grips really helps a lot, the silicon gel one. It doesn't feel like it's gonna fly out  from my feet.


----------



## d00rvm

beagly911 said:


> You look great!!  Oh I can't wait to see the booties!!



Thanks B
Can't wait eitherrrr!
I hope they will arrive straight after Easter!!


----------



## d00rvm

Nolia said:


> I know!! I can't wait take her out more often when the weather is not as miserable up here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS Celine!!



Thanks Nolia
The box is a great addition to my Celine collection! So in love with it:$


----------



## d00rvm

Mi_Lan said:


> Last Sundays outfit for a charity event . Hubby took this photo before we left home



Pretty!!!
I'm also loving the background of your picture LOL


----------



## Myrkur

Mi_Lan said:


> Last Sundays outfit for a charity event . Hubby took this photo before we left home


----------



## Myrkur

d00rvm said:


> Last nights outfit for dinner:
> Dolce & Gabbana blazer, Givenchy pin-up T-shirt, Givenchy leather pants, my Celine box and my CL Bianca's!
> View attachment 2120277
> 
> 
> I just ordered these beauties! Can't wait for them to arrive and wear them!
> They are called: CL Guerilla with spikes
> View attachment 2120278



Good to see you around here again! Those booties look amazing and can't wait to see outfit photos with them.


----------



## legaldiva

F21 grey/taupe sweater
Ann Taylor black tweed pencil skirt
Workhorse black patent Deco's


----------



## megt10

Mi_Lan said:


> Last Sundays outfit for a charity event . Hubby took this photo before we left home


Gorgeous photo, looks like a magazine ad.


legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2120852
> 
> F21 grey/taupe sweater
> Ann Taylor black tweed pencil skirt
> Workhorse black patent Deco's



You look fantastic as always Legal.


----------



## legaldiva

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous photo, looks like a magazine ad.
> 
> 
> You look fantastic as always Legal.



Thank you! Trying to keep up wih your fabulous example!


----------



## legaldiva

stilly said:


> Love the outfit!!!



Thank you!! It's incredibly flattering to be complimented by such fashionable ladies.


----------



## legaldiva

cts900 said:


> Well....you might be able to guess that I ADORE this look .
> 
> 
> 
> sooooooo very pretty....
> 
> 
> 
> Damn fine.



Thank you (now I just need to learn the multi-quote!). (((Hugs)))


----------



## cts900

legaldiva said:


> Thank you (now I just need to learn the multi-quote!). (((Hugs)))




Hey, I am happy to see you. You are lovely, just pm'd you  .


----------



## cts900

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2120852
> 
> F21 grey/taupe sweater
> Ann Taylor black tweed pencil skirt
> Workhorse black patent Deco's



I love, love, love this F21 sweater.


----------



## Prada_Princess

d00rvm said:


> Last nights outfit for dinner:
> Dolce & Gabbana blazer, Givenchy pin-up T-shirt, Givenchy leather pants, my Celine box and my CL Bianca's!
> View attachment 2120277
> 
> 
> I just ordered these beauties! Can't wait for them to arrive and wear them!
> They are called: CL Guerilla with spikes
> View attachment 2120278



You look amazing in this OOTN.


----------



## oorin

This is not really recent picture but this is the outfit I wore with my Nude WS AD 140 a few days back.. I was supposed to post a mod pic for my WS AD so I took a quick snap for the outfit as well.. My mom was hurrying me cause we were going out together.. Hence the blur! Sorry!


----------



## d00rvm

Myrkur said:


> Good to see you around here again! Those booties look amazing and can't wait to see outfit photos with them.



Thanks sweety
The app wasn't working anymore, so I had the chance to kick off from PF


----------



## d00rvm

Prada_Princess said:


> You look amazing in this OOTN.



Thank you so much


----------



## cts900

oorin said:


> This is not really recent picture but this is the outfit I wore with my Nude WS AD 140 a few days back.. I was supposed to post a mod pic for my WS AD so I took a quick snap for the outfit as well.. My mom was hurrying me cause we were going out together.. Hence the blur! Sorry!



Love this color combination.  So pretty.


----------



## oorin

cts900 said:


> Love this color combination.  So pretty.



Thank you! I am mostly a neutral colour wearer.. I have little confidence when wearing bright colours.. XD maybe cause I am fat so black white nude and other colours in those line makes me more comfortable hahah.. Thanks


----------



## Christchrist

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2120852
> 
> F21 grey/taupe sweater
> Ann Taylor black tweed pencil skirt
> Workhorse black patent Deco's


Lovely. The skirt is cute


----------



## Christchrist

oorin said:


> This is not really recent picture but this is the outfit I wore with my Nude WS AD 140 a few days back.. I was supposed to post a mod pic for my WS AD so I took a quick snap for the outfit as well.. My mom was hurrying me cause we were going out together.. Hence the blur! Sorry!


BAM. Love the belt


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Mi_Lan said:


> Last Sundays outfit for a charity event . Hubby took this photo before we left home



I declare you have the most gorgeous pics.  They look like they belong in a Vogue magazine or something.


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> I declare you have the most gorgeous pics.  They look like they belong in a Vogue magazine or something.



I second that


----------



## beagly911

Mi_Lan said:


> Last Sundays outfit for a charity event . Hubby took this photo before we left home


You look lovely!  I'm drooling over the background! 


legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2120852
> 
> F21 grey/taupe sweater
> Ann Taylor black tweed pencil skirt
> Workhorse black patent Deco's


Looking beautiful legaldiva!


oorin said:


> This is not really recent picture but this is the outfit I wore with my Nude WS AD 140 a few days back.. I was supposed to post a mod pic for my WS AD so I took a quick snap for the outfit as well.. My mom was hurrying me cause we were going out together.. Hence the blur! Sorry!


So cute, your CL's look great!


----------



## Brazucaa

hermosa_vogue said:


> Went out for dinner and drinks last night in my Rasta Greissimos
> 
> Asos dress
> YSL Arty
> Venetian blown glass Necklace my cousin bought for me in Venice
> Cheap costume jewelry


 
I believe the generic name for those Venetian glass pieces is *murati *(from the island of Murano, one of the main glass centers in Venice). Beautiful dress and shoes, as one has come to expect from you - you look great, congratulations!

B

PS - I bet DBf is no longer nagging you about the way you dress...


----------



## Brazucaa

happymummy said:


> View attachment 2119647
> 
> Wearing No prive
> 
> View attachment 2119671
> 
> Wearing new simple


 
LOVE the B&W dress! 

I do not need to tell you I love the shoes too, do I?? 

B


----------



## Brazucaa

d00rvm said:


> Last nights outfit for dinner:
> Dolce & Gabbana blazer, Givenchy pin-up T-shirt, Givenchy leather pants, my Celine box and my CL Bianca's!
> View attachment 2120277
> 
> 
> I just ordered these beauties! Can't wait for them to arrive and wear them!
> They are called: CL Guerilla with spikes
> View attachment 2120278


 
Love the outfit... and your (somewhat) mischievous look . You look HOT and you KNOW it!... Good! 

B


----------



## Brazucaa

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2120852
> 
> F21 grey/taupe sweater
> Ann Taylor black tweed pencil skirt
> Workhorse black patent Deco's


 
lovely, feminine outfit LD

B


----------



## Brazucaa

oorin said:


> Thank you! I am mostly a neutral colour wearer.. I have little confidence when wearing bright colours.. XD maybe cause I am fat so black white nude and other colours in those line makes me more comfortable hahah.. Thanks


 
I wish I was as fat as you, O... . You looked fantastic, btw - blur or no blur...

B


----------



## Kayapo97

d00rvm said:


> Last nights outfit for dinner:
> Dolce & Gabbana blazer, Givenchy pin-up T-shirt, Givenchy leather pants, my Celine box and my CL Bianca's!
> View attachment 2120277
> 
> 
> I just ordered these beauties! Can't wait for them to arrive and wear them!
> They are called: CL Guerilla with spikes
> View attachment 2120278



You look fab and I love those boots!


----------



## Kayapo97

Mi_Lan said:


> Last Sundays outfit for a charity event . Hubby took this photo before we left home



One lucky hubby.

Just realised you were sitting on some steps, how did you get up there with those heels?


----------



## SeeingRed

oorin said:


> Thank you! I am mostly a neutral colour wearer.. I have little confidence when wearing bright colours.. XD maybe cause I am fat so black white nude and other colours in those line makes me more comfortable hahah.. Thanks


O.K.....
Not seeing the "fat" you mentioned...!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

d00rvm said:


> Last nights outfit for dinner:
> Dolce & Gabbana blazer, Givenchy pin-up T-shirt, Givenchy leather pants, my Celine box and my CL Bianca's!
> View attachment 2120277
> 
> 
> I just ordered these beauties! Can't wait for them to arrive and wear them!
> They are called: CL Guerilla with spikes
> View attachment 2120278



Thats super hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mi_Lan said:


> Last Sundays outfit for a charity event . Hubby took this photo before we left home



I am very very jealous!!!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

oorin said:


> This is not really recent picture but this is the outfit I wore with my Nude WS AD 140 a few days back.. I was supposed to post a mod pic for my WS AD so I took a quick snap for the outfit as well.. My mom was hurrying me cause we were going out together.. Hence the blur! Sorry!



Cute outfit!!! the belt and the bag goes nice with it!


----------



## loubi_love

Very Prive 120, black napa & silver spikes
Seven For All Mankind jeans
Milly top
MAC "Ruby Woo" lippies


----------



## d00rvm

Brazucaa said:


> Love the outfit... and your (somewhat) mischievous look . You look HOT and you KNOW it!... Good!
> 
> B



Thanks B


----------



## d00rvm

Kayapo97 said:


> You look fab and I love those boots!



Thanks Kaya!
Can't wait for the boots to arrive


----------



## d00rvm

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thats super hot!



Thank you lavender


----------



## evanescent

Mi_Lan said:


> Last Sundays outfit for a charity event . Hubby took this photo before we left home



You look amazing! And just look at the backdrop! 



d00rvm said:


> Last nights outfit for dinner:
> Dolce & Gabbana blazer, Givenchy pin-up T-shirt, Givenchy leather pants, my Celine box and my CL Bianca's!
> View attachment 2120277
> 
> 
> I just ordered these beauties! Can't wait for them to arrive and wear them!
> They are called: CL Guerilla with spikes
> View attachment 2120278



Great outfit!! And awesome purchase too, can't wait to see them here!



happymummy said:


> View attachment 2119647
> 
> Wearing No prive
> 
> View attachment 2119671
> 
> Wearing new simple



Gorgeous!



oorin said:


> This is not really recent picture but this is the outfit I wore with my Nude WS AD 140 a few days back.. I was supposed to post a mod pic for my WS AD so I took a quick snap for the outfit as well.. My mom was hurrying me cause we were going out together.. Hence the blur! Sorry!



Very cute. Those ADs look great on you!


----------



## MaryJoe84

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2122325
> 
> 
> Very Prive 120, black napa & silver spikes
> Seven For All Mankind jeans
> Milly top
> MAC "Ruby Woo" lippies


Lovely Outfit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Thank you Nolia 




Myrkur said:


>


 



Mrs. MFH said:


> I declare you have the most gorgeous pics.  They look like they belong in a Vogue magazine or something.






Christchrist said:


> I second that


Thank you MFH and Christchrist  you're so kind  




beagly911 said:


> You look lovely!  I'm drooling over the
> Backround !








Kayapo97 said:


> One lucky hubby.
> 
> Just realised you were sitting on some steps, how did you get up there with those heels?



Haha, it was a bit difficult though  but there were only 2 steps and I was there  



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I am very very jealous!!!!!!





 dear


----------



## oorin

Christchrist said:


> BAM. Love the belt



Thank you! It was instant in love when I saw it XD



beagly911 said:


> So cute, your CL's look great!



Thanks 



Brazucaa said:


> I wish I was as fat as you, O... . You looked fantastic, btw - blur or no blur...
> 
> B



Oh gosh XD Thank you!



SeeingRed said:


> O.K.....
> Not seeing the "fat" you mentioned...!



In my country I am considered fat enough to be single for my whole life.. Apparently this country like skin and bones 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit!!! the belt and the bag goes nice with it!



Thanks! I wish for another Chanel LOL but currently I can only suck for this one flap bag  Be glad of what you have, eh.. Hahhaa..



evanescent said:


> Very cute. Those ADs look great on you!



Though I wish they don't hurt my big toe cuticle :<


----------



## beagly911

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2122325
> 
> 
> Very Prive 120, black napa & silver spikes
> Seven For All Mankind jeans
> Milly top
> MAC "Ruby Woo" lippies


Great outfit!  But I'm a sucker for a VP any day!!


----------



## loubi_love

beagly911 said:


> Great outfit!  But I'm a sucker for a VP any day!!



Thanks! I've been patiently waiting to wear them ... we've had the worst spring imaginable.


----------



## loubi_love

MaryJoe84 said:


> Lovely Outfit!!!!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## LeeLee1098

From earlier this week! With my nude décolleté pumps


----------



## megt10

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2122325
> 
> 
> Very Prive 120, black napa & silver spikes
> Seven For All Mankind jeans
> Milly top
> MAC "Ruby Woo" lippies


Love your whole outfit. The shoes look fantastic and I love the top with them.


LeeLee1098 said:


> From earlier this week! With my nude décolleté pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2123125



You look fantastic!


----------



## SeeingRed

LeeLee1098 said:


> From earlier this week! With my nude décolleté pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2123125


This outfit rocks!!  Beautiful!


----------



## oorin

LeeLee1098 said:


> From earlier this week! With my nude décolleté pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2123125



Nice! I wish I could pull a blazer! Love the heels!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2122325
> 
> 
> Very Prive 120, black napa & silver spikes
> Seven For All Mankind jeans
> Milly top
> MAC "Ruby Woo" lippies



Love the style!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LeeLee1098 said:


> From earlier this week! With my nude décolleté pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2123125



Very sexy!! I love the combo!!


----------



## evanescent

Wore my lilac Ron Rons for the first time yesterday. Love this colour so, so much.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

evanescent said:


> Wore my lilac Ron Rons for the first time yesterday. Love this colour so, so much.


cute combo!


----------



## oorin

evanescent said:


> Wore my lilac Ron Rons for the first time yesterday. Love this colour so, so much.



Super cute! Love the dress!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

evanescent said:


> Wore my lilac Ron Rons for the first time yesterday. Love this colour so, so much.



*Oh doll you look super cute! *


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> Wore my lilac Ron Rons for the first time yesterday. Love this colour so, so much.



Gah stunning! Absolutely love the dress


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> Wore my lilac Ron Rons for the first time yesterday. Love this colour so, so much.



Love this outfit on you! Your dress is so pretty!


----------



## Maddy luv

LeeLee1098 said:


> From earlier this week! With my nude décolleté pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2123125



love it !!


----------



## legaldiva

Christchrist said:


> Lovely. The skirt is cute


 
Thanks a lot, CC--in real life it is beaten & battered!!

Thanks everyone else for all the wonderful compliments.  My ego is going to be out of control!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I wore the following dress, from Tracey Reese, and CL Miminette in pink yesterday. CL no longer makes this style, but I wish he would because they are a great heel height and a nice alternative to the Simple Pump. Anyway, I hope everyone had a great weekend and Easter if you celebrate!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

evanescent said:


> Wore my lilac Ron Rons for the first time yesterday. Love this colour so, so much.



The color of your Ron Rons is gorgeous! Are they new for this season? I think they also look great with the dress.


----------



## beagly911

LeeLee1098 said:


> From earlier this week! With my nude décolleté pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2123125


You look great LeeLee!!


----------



## beagly911

evanescent said:


> Wore my lilac Ron Rons for the first time yesterday. Love this colour so, so much.


You look beautiful and the Ron Ron's are lovely!!


----------



## cts900

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore the following dress, from Tracey Reese, and CL Miminette in pink yesterday. CL no longer makes this style, but I wish he would because they are a great heel height and a nice alternative to the Simple Pump. Anyway, I hope everyone had a great weekend and Easter if you celebrate!



You look flat out LOVELY!



evanescent said:


> Wore my lilac Ron Rons for the first time yesterday. Love this colour so, so much.



So cute!  Great color combination. 



LeeLee1098 said:


> From earlier this week! With my nude décolleté pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2123125



Gorgeous blouse!


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore the following dress, from Tracey Reese, and CL Miminette in pink yesterday. CL no longer makes this style, but I wish he would because they are a great heel height and a nice alternative to the Simple Pump. Anyway, I hope everyone had a great weekend and Easter if you celebrate!


Ahh spring!!  You look terrific!!  And I too would love to see the Miminette again!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

beagly911 said:


> Ahh spring!!  You look terrific!!  And I too would love to see the Miminette again!



Thank you beagly! I am glad you also love the Miminette style. I am sad that I only have the one pair, I would have bought other colors!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

cts900 said:


> You look flat out LOVELY!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!  Great color combination.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous blouse!



Thanks cts900!


----------



## evanescent

oorin said:


> Super cute! Love the dress!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> cute combo!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> *Oh doll you look super cute! *





hermosa_vogue said:


> Gah stunning! Absolutely love the dress





megt10 said:


> Love this outfit on you! Your dress is so pretty!





beagly911 said:


> You look beautiful and the Ron Ron's are lovely!!





cts900 said:


> So cute! Great color combination.



 so much ladies!! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> The color of your Ron Rons is gorgeous! Are they new for this season? I think they also look great with the dress.



Thank you! They were from 2009  

You look lovely too with your Miminettes! I also wish he would bring back some of the wonderful non platform styles in a rainbow of colours..


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore the following dress, from Tracey Reese, and CL Miminette in pink yesterday. CL no longer makes this style, but I wish he would because they are a great heel height and a nice alternative to the Simple Pump. Anyway, I hope everyone had a great weekend and Easter if you celebrate!



I love the dress! Everything goes well nice!


----------



## martinaa

evanescent said:


> Wore my lilac Ron Rons for the first time yesterday. Love this colour so, so much.


 
You look great girl! May I ask where the dress is by?


----------



## JessieG

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore the following dress, from Tracey Reese, and CL Miminette in pink yesterday. CL no longer makes this style, but I wish he would because they are a great heel height and a nice alternative to the Simple Pump. Anyway, I hope everyone had a great weekend and Easter if you celebrate!



Omg!  I love that dress...you look gorgeous...so sweet!! Did you get it a long time ago? I'd love to get one...?


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

evanescent said:


> Wore my lilac Ron Rons for the first time yesterday. Love this colour so, so much.


I've been looking everywhere for those lilac heels, they're so gorgeous!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore the following dress, from Tracey Reese, and CL Miminette in pink yesterday. CL no longer makes this style, but I wish he would because they are a great heel height and a nice alternative to the Simple Pump. Anyway, I hope everyone had a great weekend and Easter if you celebrate!


I love the colour, so pretty!


----------



## evanescent

martinaa said:


> You look great girl! May I ask where the dress is by?



Thank you! The dress is by Sretsis, a Thai label. But it's from 2 years (?) ago so your best bet is probably eBay, sorry! 



mademoiselle.bd said:


> I've been looking everywhere for those lilac heels, they're so gorgeous!



Thanks! I kicked myself for not getting them back when they were released in 2009 and have been keeping an eye out for them since then! Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Myrkur

evanescent said:


> Wore my lilac Ron Rons for the first time yesterday. Love this colour so, so much.



What a cute outfit, I like your dress and ron rons!


----------



## Myrkur

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2122325
> 
> 
> Very Prive 120, black napa & silver spikes
> Seven For All Mankind jeans
> Milly top
> MAC "Ruby Woo" lippies



Wow those VP's look great on you! And I like your top!


----------



## loubi_love

Myrkur said:


> Wow those VP's look great on you! And I like your top!



Thank you! I think that marigold yellow looks good on everyone


----------



## hellokatiegirl

evanescent said:


> so much ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! They were from 2009
> 
> You look lovely too with your Miminettes! I also wish he would bring back some of the wonderful non platform styles in a rainbow of colours..



Thanks! I'm so sad that your shoes are from 2009! The color is perfect  and very "on trend" for this spring. I also agree with you about  bringing back non platform styles in rainbow colors. 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the dress! Everything goes well nice!



Thank you lavenderduckiez!





JessieG said:


> Omg!  I love that dress...you look gorgeous...so sweet!! Did you get it a long time ago? I'd love to get one...?



Thanks JessieG! I got the dress last year. I think it still comes up every once in a while on ebay though. Also Anthropologie offered the same style but with a different print a few months ago, it might still be available.


----------



## cts900

Wore my beloved ADs for work today .


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:


> Wore my beloved ADs for work today .



You're like Mad Men cute!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Wore my beloved ADs for work today .


You look beautiful cts, the AD's with the dress just gorgeous!!  Who's the dress by, I really like it!!


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> You're like Mad Men cute!



Thank you, CC.  That is a huge compliment for me. 



beagly911 said:


> You look beautiful cts, the AD's with the dress just gorgeous!!  Who's the dress by, I really like it!!



Aw, thanks sweetie!  The dress is a cheapie hand-me-down from my mama.  I will ask her! I think she just got it so it's current and from somewhere inexpensive...I'll get back to ya .


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Thank you, CC.  That is a huge compliment for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, thanks sweetie!  The dress is a cheapie hand-me-down from my mama.  I will ask her! I think she just got it so it's current and from somewhere inexpensive...I'll get back to ya .


You look great and thank you so much..I think the dress is so great and classic!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cts900 said:


> Wore my beloved ADs for work today .



Very nice! I love the color of your dress!


----------



## 9distelle

cts900 said:


> Wore my beloved ADs for work today .


LOVE ADs with this outfit!!


----------



## Myrkur

cts900 said:


> Wore my beloved ADs for work today .



What a cute outfit!


----------



## megt10

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore the following dress, from Tracey Reese, and CL Miminette in pink yesterday. CL no longer makes this style, but I wish he would because they are a great heel height and a nice alternative to the Simple Pump. Anyway, I hope everyone had a great weekend and Easter if you celebrate!


You look so pretty. I love your colorful dress with the shoes.


cts900 said:


> Wore my beloved ADs for work today .



You look beautiful CTS. I love color and cut of your dress.


----------



## Dukeprincess

cts900 said:


> Wore my beloved ADs for work today .


----------



## cts900

Dukeprincess said:


>



Hi lovebug! 



megt10 said:


> You look beautiful CTS. I love color and cut of your dress.



Thank you so much, my sweet *meg*.  



Myrkur said:


> What a cute outfit!



Thank you!  I really appreciate that!



9distelle said:


> LOVE ADs with this outfit!!



Hey there . Thank you my dear. 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very nice! I love the color of your dress!



You are too kind, thanks a bunch. 



beagly911 said:


> You look great and thank you so much..I think the dress is so great and classic!!



PMing you now...


----------



## Zoe Bradley

cts900 said:


> Wore my beloved ADs for work today .



Beautiful! I love the teal on you!


----------



## Brazucaa

cts900 said:


> Wore my beloved ADs for work today .


 
I wish _*my*_ 'hand-me-downs' were _that beautiful_!... And the least () said about those gor-ge-ous shoes the better!... I am totally green (with envy... )

B


----------



## wannaprada

cts900 said:


> Wore my beloved ADs for work today .



Super cute!


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> Wore my beloved ADs for work today .




love that dress! Jami has been trying to convince me to buy an HL in that color and style lol


----------



## AEGIS

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore the following dress, from Tracey Reese, and CL Miminette in pink yesterday. CL no longer makes this style, but I wish he would because they are a great heel height and a nice alternative to the Simple Pump. Anyway, I hope everyone had a great weekend and Easter if you celebrate!




You look like spring!


----------



## wannaprada

Today's outfit: Ann Taylor blouse, Jcrew necklaces, 7FAM jeans and black kid leather Pigalle.


----------



## cts900

Zoe Bradley said:


> Beautiful! I love the teal on you!



Thank you so much!



Brazucaa said:


> I wish _*my*_ 'hand-me-downs' were _that beautiful_!... And the least () said about those gor-ge-ous shoes the better!... I am totally green (with envy... )
> 
> B



You are precious.  Thanks, B.



wannaprada said:


> Super cute!



Thank you!



AEGIS said:


> love that dress! Jami has been trying to convince me to buy an HL in that color and style lol



This color on your skintone....TDF!  Get that HL woman!  Thanks so much, hun . 



wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2131825
> 
> 
> Today's outfit: Ann Taylor blouse, Jcrew necklaces, 7FAM jeans and black kid leather Pigalle.



Love the drape of this blouse on you.  So sexy...


----------



## Sweetyqbk

I think I forgot to post here!! Me a couple of weeks back! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My trustee Ron Ron 85 wedge in nude!


----------



## wannaprada

cts900 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> You are precious.  Thanks, B.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> This color on your skintone....TDF!  Get that HL woman!  Thanks so much, hun .
> 
> 
> 
> Love the drape of this blouse on you.  So sexy...



Thanks CTS!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Vince* silk blouse
*J Brand* leather pants
*Céline* Python Micro Luggage
Chinese *jadeite* bangle
*Club Monaco* python belt
*Christian Louboutin* Altadama in Python Perche Soleil


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Vince* silk blouse
> *J Brand* leather pants
> *Céline* Python Micro Luggage
> Chinese *jadeite* bangle
> *Club Monaco* python belt
> *Christian Louboutin* Altadama in Python Perche Soleil
> 
> View attachment 2132295



You sure know how to work it! Super fab!


----------



## oorin

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Vince* silk blouse
> *J Brand* leather pants
> *Céline* Python Micro Luggage
> Chinese *jadeite* bangle
> *Club Monaco* python belt
> *Christian Louboutin* Altadama in Python Perche Soleil
> 
> View attachment 2132295


Superb!! Loving it so much! I love your micro xD


----------



## Myrkur

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore the following dress, from Tracey Reese, and CL Miminette in pink yesterday. CL no longer makes this style, but I wish he would because they are a great heel height and a nice alternative to the Simple Pump. Anyway, I hope everyone had a great weekend and Easter if you celebrate!



You look so cute!!


----------



## Myrkur

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Vince* silk blouse
> *J Brand* leather pants
> *Céline* Python Micro Luggage
> Chinese *jadeite* bangle
> *Club Monaco* python belt
> *Christian Louboutin* Altadama in Python Perche Soleil
> 
> View attachment 2132295



Nice outfit and i like your celine!


----------



## Myrkur

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2131825
> 
> 
> Today's outfit: Ann Taylor blouse, Jcrew necklaces, 7FAM jeans and black kid leather Pigalle.



Great simple outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2131825
> 
> 
> Today's outfit: Ann Taylor blouse, Jcrew necklaces, 7FAM jeans and black kid leather Pigalle.



I love the style!! Jeans are hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Vince* silk blouse
> *J Brand* leather pants
> *Céline* Python Micro Luggage
> Chinese *jadeite* bangle
> *Club Monaco* python belt
> *Christian Louboutin* Altadama in Python Perche Soleil
> 
> View attachment 2132295



Very sexy!!! I love the leather pants!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Wanna, 
You look gorgeous! Love your outfit and of course shoes!


----------



## 9distelle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Vince* silk blouse
> *J Brand* leather pants
> *Céline* Python Micro Luggage
> Chinese *jadeite* bangle
> *Club Monaco* python belt
> *Christian Louboutin* Altadama in Python Perche Soleil
> 
> View attachment 2132295


These ADs enlighten the entire outfit, LOVE!!


----------



## mrscurvy

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2131825
> 
> 
> today's outfit: Ann taylor blouse, jcrew necklaces, 7fam jeans and black kid leather pigalle.



hot!!!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2131825
> 
> 
> Today's outfit: Ann Taylor blouse, Jcrew necklaces, 7FAM jeans and black kid leather Pigalle.


You look awesome Wanna. Love the whole outfit.


Sweetyqbk said:


> I think I forgot to post here!! Me a couple of weeks back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2131873
> 
> My trustee Ron Ron 85 wedge in nude!


You look beautiful in that dress and I love the nude shoes with it.


CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Vince* silk blouse
> *J Brand* leather pants
> *Céline* Python Micro Luggage
> Chinese *jadeite* bangle
> *Club Monaco* python belt
> *Christian Louboutin* Altadama in Python Perche Soleil
> 
> View attachment 2132295


You are always so stunning CEC. I love your shoes they are just gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

It has been awhile since I have worn my CL's. I have been on a Valentino kick. Last night though I wore my Citoyenne 100 suede pumps to a Holocaust remembrance day at my synagogue. The dress is Pucci, and the bag is Jimmy Choo. The jacket is cropped Balenciaga in Denim.


----------



## wannaprada

Myrkur said:


> Great simple outfit!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the style!! Jeans are hot!


 


Mrs. MFH said:


> Wanna,
> You look gorgeous! Love your outfit and of course shoes!


 


mrscurvy said:


> hot!!!


 


megt10 said:


> You look awesome Wanna. Love the whole outfit.
> 
> You look beautiful in that dress and I love the nude shoes with it.
> 
> You are always so stunning CEC. I love your shoes they are just gorgeous.


 
Thank you so much ladies!  



megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have worn my CL's. I have been on a Valentino kick. Last night though I wore my Citoyenne 100 suede pumps to a Holocaust remembrance day at my synagogue. The dress is Pucci, and the bag is Jimmy Choo. The jacket is cropped Balenciaga in Denim.


 
You always look fabulous! Another great outfit!  And I'm still waiting for you to get tired of your Balenciaga jackets!


----------



## sammix3

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Vince* silk blouse
> *J Brand* leather pants
> *Céline* Python Micro Luggage
> Chinese *jadeite* bangle
> *Club Monaco* python belt
> *Christian Louboutin* Altadama in Python Perche Soleil
> 
> View attachment 2132295



Love!!!


----------



## sammix3

Sweetyqbk said:


> I think I forgot to post here!! Me a couple of weeks back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2131873
> 
> My trustee Ron Ron 85 wedge in nude!



Super cute dress! Where is it from?


----------



## sammix3

I've been MIA lately due to my busy work schedule, but here are a couple of pics from last week with my Ron Rons and New Simples.


----------



## sammix3

cts900 said:


> Wore my beloved ADs for work today .



Gorgeous! Such a great work outfit.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> You look awesome Wanna. Love the whole outfit.
> 
> You look beautiful in that dress and I love the nude shoes with it.
> 
> You are always so stunning CEC. I love your shoes they are just gorgeous.





9distelle said:


> These ADs enlighten the entire outfit, LOVE!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very sexy!!! I love the leather pants!





wannaprada said:


> You sure know how to work it! Super fab!





oorin said:


> Superb!! Loving it so much! I love your micro xD





Myrkur said:


> Nice outfit and i like your celine!




Thank you all so so so much! I haven't been posting around in the CL subforum for a while cuz my attention has been diverted... but it always feels so good to be back with you ladies! Have a wonderful week everyone!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have worn my CL's. I have been on a Valentino kick. Last night though I wore my Citoyenne 100 suede pumps to a Holocaust remembrance day at my synagogue. The dress is Pucci, and the bag is Jimmy Choo. The jacket is cropped Balenciaga in Denim.



Love the blues and purples! The colors are divine together! 



sammix3 said:


> I've been MIA lately due to my busy work schedule, but here are a couple of pics from last week with my Ron Rons and New Simples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133023
> 
> View attachment 2133024



Oohhh I love the outfit with the pink polka dot scarf! It really compliments your celine, which is gorgeous 



Sweetyqbk said:


> I think I forgot to post here!! Me a couple of weeks back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2131873
> 
> My trustee Ron Ron 85 wedge in nude!



Cute outfit! Is that an Ippolita necklace? Very pretty together with the dress!



wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2131825
> 
> 
> Today's outfit: Ann Taylor blouse, Jcrew necklaces, 7FAM jeans and black kid leather Pigalle.



Wanna, you're just so classy and modern! I love how you put your outfits together!



cts900 said:


> Wore my beloved ADs for work today .



You are really rockin' it for work CTS  that peacock blue dress is a stunner!!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have worn my CL's. I have been on a Valentino kick. Last night though I wore my Citoyenne 100 suede pumps to a Holocaust remembrance day at my synagogue. The dress is Pucci, and the bag is Jimmy Choo. The jacket is cropped Balenciaga in Denim.



Love the blue on you!! I want to come play in your closet!


----------



## sammix3

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2131825
> 
> 
> Today's outfit: Ann Taylor blouse, Jcrew necklaces, 7FAM jeans and black kid leather Pigalle.



Gorgeous! And your closet is amazing!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Two outfits from this weekend. 

Black lace peplum top from F21, CoH slick skinnies, leather cuff from a thrift shop and my beloved black patent decolletes (not shown... Chanel black caviar medium flap... was in a mad rush)!






Lunch with a friend (weather was nicer and felt like being more springy, haha). Ted Baker blouse, CoH Thompson st. skinnies, Miu Miu bag (bday present!! ), pair of bangles and my Barbie pink declics (lips are one of my fave outta the 28273737 lipsticks I own - YSL Le Fuchsia)! 





Our spread at one of my fave places - La Maison (du Chocolat)!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Can't seem to multiquote on my iPhone, weird, so I'll go through the pages on my laptop later to comment on all of the lovely outfits!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2131825
> 
> 
> Today's outfit: Ann Taylor blouse, Jcrew necklaces, 7FAM jeans and black kid leather Pigalle.


Great look wanna!  



Sweetyqbk said:


> I think I forgot to post here!! Me a couple of weeks back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2131873
> 
> My trustee Ron Ron 85 wedge in nude!


Lovely nude, I really like the color of your dress too!!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Vince* silk blouse
> *J Brand* leather pants
> *Céline* Python Micro Luggage
> Chinese *jadeite* bangle
> *Club Monaco* python belt
> *Christian Louboutin* Altadama in Python Perche Soleil
> 
> View attachment 2132295


Fabulous CEC!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have worn my CL's. I have been on a Valentino kick. Last night though I wore my Citoyenne 100 suede pumps to a Holocaust remembrance day at my synagogue. The dress is Pucci, and the bag is Jimmy Choo. The jacket is cropped Balenciaga in Denim.


You are beautiful meg!


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> I've been MIA lately due to my busy work schedule, but here are a couple of pics from last week with my Ron Rons and New Simples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133023
> 
> View attachment 2133024


Great looks sammix, glad to see you back!


----------



## beagly911

fieryfashionist said:


> Two outfits from this weekend.
> 
> Black lace peplum top from F21, CoH slick skinnies, leather cuff from a thrift shop and my beloved black patent decolletes (not shown... Chanel black caviar medium flap... was in a mad rush)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch with a friend (weather was nicer and felt like being more springy, haha). Ted Baker blouse, CoH Thompson st. skinnies, Miu Miu bag (bday present!! ), pair of bangles and my Barbie pink declics (lips are one of my fave outta the 28273737 lipsticks I own - YSL Le Fuchsia)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our spread at one of my fave places - La Maison (du Chocolat)!


Love the lace and I'm so ready for spring!  You look great FF!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

On the way to the movies, me and my Pigalle Lame Spikes


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Wtg for "The Place Beyond the Pines"...good but long


----------



## cts900

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Vince* silk blouse
> *J Brand* leather pants
> *Céline* Python Micro Luggage
> Chinese *jadeite* bangle
> *Club Monaco* python belt
> *Christian Louboutin* Altadama in Python Perche Soleil
> 
> View attachment 2132295


 
This took my breath away. You and your photos are just beautiful. 



megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have worn my CL's. I have been on a Valentino kick. Last night though I wore my Citoyenne 100 suede pumps to a Holocaust remembrance day at my synagogue. The dress is Pucci, and the bag is Jimmy Choo. The jacket is cropped Balenciaga in Denim.


 
LOVE this use of color! You look fabulous, as always. 



sammix3 said:


> I've been MIA lately due to my busy work schedule, but here are a couple of pics from last week with my Ron Rons and New Simples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133023
> 
> View attachment 2133024


 


sammix3 said:


> Gorgeous! Such a great work outfit.


 
You are very sweet, thanks so much dear. I adore the styling of both outfits. You have amazing taste. The polka dots are killing me...love 'em. 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> You are really rockin' it for work CTS  that peacock blue dress is a stunner!!


 
Thank you, my sweet. 



fieryfashionist said:


> Two outfits from this weekend.
> 
> Black lace peplum top from F21, CoH slick skinnies, leather cuff from a thrift shop and my beloved black patent decolletes (not shown... Chanel black caviar medium flap... was in a mad rush)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch with a friend (weather was nicer and felt like being more springy, haha). Ted Baker blouse, CoH Thompson st. skinnies, Miu Miu bag (bday present!! ), pair of bangles and my Barbie pink declics (lips are one of my fave outta the 28273737 lipsticks I own - YSL Le Fuchsia)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our spread at one of my fave places - La Maison (du Chocolat)!


 
The floral blouse is sooooooo pretty. You look like a breath of fresh air. That table looks YUMMY!


----------



## mrscurvy

Mrs. MFH said:


> Wtg for "The Place Beyond the Pines"...good but long


 

Gorgeous.. I plan to check this movie out over the weekend..


----------



## SeeingRed

fieryfashionist said:


> Two outfits from this weekend.
> 
> Black lace peplum top from F21, CoH slick skinnies, leather cuff from a thrift shop and my beloved black patent decolletes (not shown... Chanel black caviar medium flap... was in a mad rush)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch with a friend (weather was nicer and felt like being more springy, haha). Ted Baker blouse, CoH Thompson st. skinnies, Miu Miu bag (bday present!! ), pair of bangles and my Barbie pink declics (lips are one of my fave outta the 28273737 lipsticks I own - YSL Le Fuchsia)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our spread at one of my fave places - La Maison (du Chocolat)!


 The outfits are cute, and the food looks so yummish!!!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Mrs. MFH said:


> Wtg for "The Place Beyond the Pines"...good but long


 
HAWT! I really need me some spikes!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Thank you so much ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> You always look fabulous! Another great outfit!  And I'm still waiting for you to get tired of your Balenciaga jackets!


Thanks Wanna, I don't see me getting tired of my balenciaga motos any time soon. They just get better with age and use.


sammix3 said:


> I've been MIA lately due to my busy work schedule, but here are a couple of pics from last week with my Ron Rons and New Simples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133023
> 
> View attachment 2133024


Sammi!!!!! Miss seeing you. You look fabulous and I love your scarf.


CEC.LV4eva said:


> Love the blues and purples! The colors are divine together!
> 
> 
> 
> Oohhh I love the outfit with the pink polka dot scarf! It really compliments your celine, which is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> Cute outfit! Is that an Ippolita necklace? Very pretty together with the dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna, you're just so classy and modern! I love how you put your outfits together!
> 
> 
> 
> You are really rockin' it for work CTS  that peacock blue dress is a stunner!!


Thanks so much CEC.


sammix3 said:


> Love the blue on you!! I want to come play in your closet!


Well I should have some more DVF coming today from Bloomies F&F sale. Now would be the time.


fieryfashionist said:


> Two outfits from this weekend.
> 
> Black lace peplum top from F21, CoH slick skinnies, leather cuff from a thrift shop and my beloved black patent decolletes (not shown... Chanel black caviar medium flap... was in a mad rush)!
> 
> 
> Lunch with a friend (weather was nicer and felt like being more springy, haha). Ted Baker blouse, CoH Thompson st. skinnies, Miu Miu bag (bday present!! ), pair of bangles and my Barbie pink declics (lips are one of my fave outta the 28273737 lipsticks I own - YSL Le Fuchsia)!
> 
> 
> Our spread at one of my fave places - La Maison (du Chocolat)!



You look gorgeous in all of your looks.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> You are beautiful meg!


You are kind! Thank you my friend.


Mrs. MFH said:


> Wtg for "The Place Beyond the Pines"...good but long


Love this pic!


cts900 said:


> This took my breath away. You and your photos are just beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this use of color! You look fabulous, as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are very sweet, thanks so much dear. I adore the styling of both outfits. You have amazing taste. The polka dots are killing me...love 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, my sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> The floral blouse is sooooooo pretty. You look like a breath of fresh air. That table looks YUMMY!



Thank you so very much CTS.


----------



## legaldiva

I love the style on this thread, esp the high/low mix of brands!


----------



## fieryfashionist

SeeingRed said:


> The outfits are cute, and the food looks so yummish!!!



Aww, thank you (and it was, haha)! 



megt10 said:


> Thanks Wanna, I don't see me getting tired of my balenciaga motos any time soon. They just get better with age and use.
> 
> Sammi!!!!! Miss seeing you. You look fabulous and I love your scarf.
> 
> Thanks so much CEC.
> 
> Well I should have some more DVF coming today from Bloomies F&F sale. Now would be the time.
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous in all of your looks.



Thanks so much, Meg! 



beagly911 said:


> Love the lace and I'm so ready for spring!  You look great FF!!



Aww, thank you!   I love me some lace... I may have a slight obsession, haha. 



Mrs. MFH said:


> Wtg for "The Place Beyond the Pines"...good but long



Hotttt! 



cts900 said:


> This took my breath away. You and your photos are just beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this use of color! You look fabulous, as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are very sweet, thanks so much dear. I adore the styling of both outfits. You have amazing taste. The polka dots are killing me...love 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, my sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> The floral blouse is sooooooo pretty. You look like a breath of fresh air. That table looks YUMMY!



Aww, thanks so much, C!   I'm so sick of wearing black and cold weather in general that the springish weather made me jump for joy (and reach for color, haha).  Everything on that table was soooo delicious (I'll have to pay for it tonight at the gym, phew)!


----------



## fieryfashionist

cts900 said:


> Wore my beloved ADs for work today .



You look so beautiful!  I just LOVE the color of that dress on you!! 



wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2131825
> 
> 
> Today's outfit: Ann Taylor blouse, Jcrew necklaces, 7FAM jeans and black kid leather Pigalle.



My god, your closet is KILLING me!   You look fab!



Sweetyqbk said:


> I think I forgot to post here!! Me a couple of weeks back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2131873
> 
> My trustee Ron Ron 85 wedge in nude!



Lookin great... and what a staple shoe (I may need a pair)! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Vince* silk blouse
> *J Brand* leather pants
> *Céline* Python Micro Luggage
> Chinese *jadeite* bangle
> *Club Monaco* python belt
> *Christian Louboutin* Altadama in Python Perche Soleil
> 
> View attachment 2132295



Your pics are always a treat for the eyes... I love the entire look!! 



megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have worn my CL's. I have been on a Valentino kick. Last night though I wore my Citoyenne 100 suede pumps to a Holocaust remembrance day at my synagogue. The dress is Pucci, and the bag is Jimmy Choo. The jacket is cropped Balenciaga in Denim.



Stunning in shades of blue... I love it! 



sammix3 said:


> I've been MIA lately due to my busy work schedule, but here are a couple of pics from last week with my Ron Rons and New Simples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133023
> 
> View attachment 2133024



Pink!!!  My fave color... and you wear it beautifully!!  Lovin' your outfits!


----------



## Nolia

Can't believe the recent posts!! All eye candy! 



Sweetyqbk said:


> I think I forgot to post here!! Me a couple of weeks back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2131873
> 
> My trustee Ron Ron 85 wedge in nude!



I never liked the all patent Ron Ron zeppas but you've changed my mind! The nudes look incredible!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Vince* silk blouse
> *J Brand* leather pants
> *Céline* Python Micro Luggage
> Chinese *jadeite* bangle
> *Club Monaco* python belt
> *Christian Louboutin* Altadama in Python Perche Soleil
> 
> View attachment 2132295



Immaculate as always!  I LOVE your python Luggage!!  And in a micro too!!



megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have worn my CL's. I have been on a Valentino kick. Last night though I wore my Citoyenne 100 suede pumps to a Holocaust remembrance day at my synagogue. The dress is Pucci, and the bag is Jimmy Choo. The jacket is cropped Balenciaga in Denim.



Whenever you wear these Citoyenne, I remember how much I actually like them on a foot.  On it's own, I would've walked right pass it.  You paired it well!



sammix3 said:


> I've been MIA lately due to my busy work schedule, but here are a couple of pics from last week with my Ron Rons and New Simples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133023
> 
> View attachment 2133024



Classy looks!!  And yay!  More luggages!!



fieryfashionist said:


> Two outfits from this weekend.
> 
> Black lace peplum top from F21, CoH slick skinnies, leather cuff from a thrift shop and my beloved black patent decolletes (not shown... Chanel black caviar medium flap... was in a mad rush)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch with a friend (weather was nicer and felt like being more springy, haha). Ted Baker blouse, CoH Thompson st. skinnies, Miu Miu bag (bday present!! ), pair of bangles and my Barbie pink declics (lips are one of my fave outta the 28273737 lipsticks I own - YSL Le Fuchsia)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our spread at one of my fave places - La Maison (du Chocolat)!



I love your Barbie pinks!!



Mrs. MFH said:


> Wtg for "The Place Beyond the Pines"...good but long



Can never go wrong with spikes!!


----------



## Kayapo97

megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have worn my CL's. I have been on a Valentino kick. Last night though I wore my Citoyenne 100 suede pumps to a Holocaust remembrance day at my synagogue. The dress is Pucci, and the bag is Jimmy Choo. The jacket is cropped Balenciaga in Denim.



Megt,

Love the dress and shoes, Pucci is one of may fav designers in recent years.


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> You look so beautiful!  I just LOVE the color of that dress on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> My god, your closet is KILLING me!   You look fab!
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin great... and what a staple shoe (I may need a pair)!
> 
> 
> 
> Your pics are always a treat for the eyes... I love the entire look!!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning in shades of blue... I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Pink!!!  My fave color... and you wear it beautifully!!  Lovin' your outfits!


Thank you so much.


Nolia said:


> Can't believe the recent posts!! All eye candy!
> 
> 
> 
> I never liked the all patent Ron Ron zeppas but you've changed my mind! The nudes look incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> Immaculate as always!  I LOVE your python Luggage!!  And in a micro too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever you wear these Citoyenne, I remember how much I actually like them on a foot.  On it's own, I would've walked right pass it.  You paired it well!
> 
> 
> 
> Classy looks!!  And yay!  More luggages!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your Barbie pinks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can never go wrong with spikes!!


I am always drawn to a shoe that has some kind of strap across the foot. I find them so much easier to walk in since my heel is skinny and tends to slip no matter what size shoe I wear. Of course I am also always drawn to color .


Kayapo97 said:


> Megt,
> 
> Love the dress and shoes, Pucci is one of may fav designers in recent years.


Thank you Kayapo. I loved wearing the dress. It was so comfortable, and I think flattering. I am going to be checking out Pucci more often.


----------



## SeeingRed

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2131825
> 
> 
> Today's outfit: Ann Taylor blouse, Jcrew necklaces, 7FAM jeans and black kid leather Pigalle.


 So classy!


----------



## beagly911

Today's outfit for my interview...

Shell: Ann Taylor
Jacket: Ann Taylor (I really need to get stock in this store!)
Skirt: TJMaxx find
CL's:  I have no idea what style they are


----------



## Nadin22

You look great! Good luck for your interview!                                                                                                              


beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for my interview...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jacket: Ann Taylor (I really need to get stock in this store!)
> Skirt: TJMaxx find
> CL's:  I have no idea what style they are


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for my interview...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jacket: Ann Taylor (I really need to get stock in this store!)
> Skirt: TJMaxx find
> CL's:  I have no idea what style they are


 Beautiful Beagly, GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for my interview...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jacket: Ann Taylor (I really need to get stock in this store!)
> Skirt: TJMaxx find
> CL's:  I have no idea what style they are



How did your interview go?


----------



## FLPPrincess

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Vince* silk blouse
> *J Brand* leather pants
> *Céline* Python Micro Luggage
> Chinese *jadeite* bangle
> *Club Monaco* python belt
> *Christian Louboutin* Altadama in Python Perche Soleil
> 
> View attachment 2132295



The polish and shoes are UNBELIEVBLE!!!  You have such fabulous taste!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for my interview...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jacket: Ann Taylor (I really need to get stock in this store!)
> Skirt: TJMaxx find
> CL's:  I have no idea what style they are


 
Love the outfit *beagly*!!!
I don't think I've ever seen that style before...
Hope the interview went well!


----------



## akillian24

fieryfashionist said:


> Two outfits from this weekend.
> 
> Black lace peplum top from F21, CoH slick skinnies, leather cuff from a thrift shop and my beloved black patent decolletes (not shown... Chanel black caviar medium flap... was in a mad rush)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch with a friend (weather was nicer and felt like being more springy, haha). Ted Baker blouse, CoH Thompson st. skinnies, Miu Miu bag (bday present!! ), pair of bangles and my Barbie pink declics (lips are one of my fave outta the 28273737 lipsticks I own - YSL Le Fuchsia)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our spread at one of my fave places - La Maison (du Chocolat)!



You.. Miss Fashion, are in great shape!! Nicely done!
Love the CL's too.


----------



## beagly911

Nadin22 said:


> You look great! Good luck for your interview!


Thank you so much!!



SeeingRed said:


> Beautiful Beagly, GOOD LUCK!!!


Thanks, fingers crossed!  



Christchrist said:


> How did your interview go?


I think it went ok, got stumped on a few of the geography questions...crud!!! But over all I think it went well!  I'm not an unknown name in 9-1-1.



stilly said:


> Love the outfit *beagly*!!!
> I don't think I've ever seen that style before...
> Hope the interview went well!


Thank you stilly, I hadn't seen them before but I'd been stalking them for a month or so and when *Laurnethemean *authenticated them I knew I had to get them!!


----------



## Souzie

fieryfashionist said:


> Two outfits from this weekend.
> 
> Black lace peplum top from F21, CoH slick skinnies, leather cuff from a thrift shop and my beloved black patent decolletes (not shown... Chanel black caviar medium flap... was in a mad rush)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch with a friend (weather was nicer and felt like being more springy, haha). Ted Baker blouse, CoH Thompson st. skinnies, Miu Miu bag (bday present!! ), pair of bangles and my Barbie pink declics (lips are one of my fave outta the 28273737 lipsticks I own - YSL Le Fuchsia)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our spread at one of my fave places - La Maison (du Chocolat)!



Both awesome outfits, Minal!!!!



beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for my interview...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jacket: Ann Taylor (I really need to get stock in this store!)
> Skirt: TJMaxx find
> CL's:  I have no idea what style they are



What a great outfit to go with that lovely smile!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for my interview...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jacket: Ann Taylor (I really need to get stock in this store!)
> Skirt: TJMaxx find
> CL's:  I have no idea what style they are



Cute outfit beagly!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for my interview...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jacket: Ann Taylor (I really need to get stock in this store!)
> Skirt: TJMaxx find
> CL's:  I have no idea what style they are



Beagly, you look chic, polished and ready to take on anything. They would be crazy not to hire you! I hope it went well.


----------



## d00rvm

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for my interview...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jacket: Ann Taylor (I really need to get stock in this store!)
> Skirt: TJMaxx find
> CL's:  I have no idea what style they are



You look great!
They must hire you! Even if it were only for them to see your fab outfits and shoes every day
I hope the interview went well!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for my interview...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jacket: Ann Taylor (I really need to get stock in this store!)
> Skirt: TJMaxx find
> CL's: I have no idea what style they are


 
Perfection! How did it go??????



fieryfashionist said:


> You look so beautiful! I just LOVE the color of that dress on you!!


 
Awwww, my lovely M . Thank you sweetheart.


----------



## beagly911

xsouzie said:


> Both awesome outfits, Minal!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great outfit to go with that lovely smile!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit beagly!





megt10 said:


> Beagly, you look chic, polished and ready to take on anything. They would be crazy not to hire you! I hope it went well.





d00rvm said:


> You look great!
> They must hire you! Even if it were only for them to see your fab outfits and shoes every day
> I hope the interview went well!





cts900 said:


> Perfection! How did it go??????
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, my lovely M . Thank you sweetheart.


Thank you so much ladies, you've made my day!  I think the interview went well.  I had another test today with another agency so we'll see what happens with that one!


----------



## soleilbrun

theonlylady007 said:


> chalk spike pigalles


 
May I ask when and where you got these. I hope to have a pair of my own before I die. Magnificent!!


----------



## Souzie

Big Stack for today


----------



## Christchrist

xsouzie said:


> Big Stack for today
> View attachment 2136610
> 
> View attachment 2136613



Lovely.  Love the belt


----------



## Kayapo97

xsouzie said:


> Big Stack for today
> View attachment 2136610
> 
> View attachment 2136613



You look amazing love the outfit, that blouse is lovely


----------



## Souzie

Christchrist said:


> Lovely.  Love the belt





Kayapo97 said:


> You look amazing love the outfit, that blouse is lovely



Thanks babes!!


----------



## Flip88

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Vince* silk blouse
> *J Brand* leather pants
> *Céline* Python Micro Luggage
> Chinese *jadeite* bangle
> *Club Monaco* python belt
> *Christian Louboutin* Altadama in Python Perche Soleil
> 
> View attachment 2132295



Everybody looks fabulous from interview outfits to remembrance service outfits but this look is my favourite of recent outfits. Those pants are hot! and work perfectly with the outfit.  &#9825;


----------



## cts900

xsouzie said:


> Big Stack for today
> View attachment 2136610
> 
> View attachment 2136613



So pretty!


----------



## legaldiva

This thread keeps me loving CLs.  All the outfits are so classy & gorgeous!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

sammix3 said:


> Super cute dress! Where is it from?



Thanks. Dress is H&M , 30 bucks i think!!! When i tell ppl its hm they are shocked. 
Necklace is a silver and mother of pearl clover necklace from 47th street in New York.
Thanks everyone for the sweet comments


----------



## megt10

Wore my Belle booties today with Caslon tank, Paige cropped jeans, Vince Camuto belt, Hermes scarf and yes it is still moto weather so Balenciaga Higgins cropped jacket. The bag is Chanel Sharpei.


----------



## faylouise

mularice said:


> I had an important interview today. So I wore a Reiss top, H&M skirt and black jazz decolette with Chanel bag. These are the shoes I gouged the leather on the heel on but I smoothed it down for a quick fix LOL.



I really love this outfit! You look great!


----------



## MaryJoe84

megt10 said:


> Wore my Belle booties today with Caslon tank, Paige cropped jeans, Vince Camuto belt, Hermes scarf and yes it is still moto weather so Balenciaga Higgins cropped jacket.


Super chic!!!! You always look fantastic!!!


----------



## megt10

MaryJoe84 said:


> Super chic!!!! You always look fantastic!!!



Thank you so much MaryJoe.


----------



## megt10

xsouzie said:


> Big Stack for today
> View attachment 2136610
> 
> View attachment 2136613



You look so pretty. I love the blouse with the jeans.


----------



## Christchrist

Express dress, Chanel classic, custom order whore kid piggy 120. Sprinkle a little coach and Hermes jewelry, Michele watch  along with some homemade diamond jewelry.  I'll call it a successful night.


----------



## attyxthomas

Christchrist said:


> Express dress, Chanel classic, custom order whore kid piggy 120. Sprinkle a little coach and Hermes jewelry, Michele watch  along with some homemade diamond jewelry.  I'll call it a successful night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139636
> View attachment 2139637



Great outfit combo!! Lookin' fineeee mamacita!!


----------



## Souzie

Christchrist said:


> Express dress, Chanel classic, custom order whore kid piggy 120. Sprinkle a little coach and Hermes jewelry, Michele watch  along with some homemade diamond jewelry.  I'll call it a successful night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139636
> View attachment 2139637



I love the crisp white of the shoe and bag combo.  I now need a white Chanel...you look fabulous!!!


----------



## Souzie

cts900 said:


> So pretty!



Thanks hun!



megt10 said:


> You look so pretty. I love the blouse with the jeans.



Thank you, sweet Meg!



megt10 said:


> Wore my Belle booties today with Caslon tank, Paige cropped jeans, Vince Camuto belt, Hermes scarf and yes it is still moto weather so Balenciaga Higgins cropped jacket. The bag is Chanel Sharpei.



This outfit is total awesome-ness!!!


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:


> Express dress, Chanel classic, *custom order whore kid piggy 120*. Sprinkle a little coach and Hermes jewelry, Michele watch  along with some homemade diamond jewelry.  I'll call it a successful night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139636
> View attachment 2139637





I couldn't help myself... I laughed. 

But seriously, you look AMAZING! Love the white piggies, and the white Chanel. You're a bombshell CC!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Express dress, Chanel classic, custom order whore kid piggy 120. Sprinkle a little coach and Hermes jewelry, Michele watch  along with some homemade diamond jewelry.  I'll call it a successful night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139636
> View attachment 2139637



I like how the white Chanel and white piggies make everything POP. You are smokin hot!!!


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Express dress, Chanel classic, custom order whore kid piggy 120. Sprinkle a little coach and Hermes jewelry, Michele watch  along with some homemade diamond jewelry.  I'll call it a successful night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139636
> View attachment 2139637



Wow, you look great! I love the white Chanel with the white Pigalles!


----------



## beagly911

xsouzie said:


> Big Stack for today
> View attachment 2136610
> 
> View attachment 2136613


You look great!!  I love your CL and your blouse!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Wore my Belle booties today with Caslon tank, Paige cropped jeans, Vince Camuto belt, Hermes scarf and yes it is still moto weather so Balenciaga Higgins cropped jacket. The bag is Chanel Sharpei.


Great look meg!  The Hermes scarf is awesome!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Express dress, Chanel classic, custom order whore kid piggy 120. Sprinkle a little coach and Hermes jewelry, Michele watch  along with some homemade diamond jewelry.  I'll call it a successful night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139636
> View attachment 2139637


Looking beautiful CC!!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Express dress, Chanel classic, custom order whore kid piggy 120. Sprinkle a little coach and Hermes jewelry, Michele watch  along with some homemade diamond jewelry.  I'll call it a successful night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139636
> View attachment 2139637


You look HOT CC. I love these shoes with the bag and your dress is so pretty.


xsouzie said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, sweet Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit is total awesome-ness!!!


Thank you. You are so kind.


beagly911 said:


> Great look meg!  The Hermes scarf is awesome!



Thanks Beagly.


----------



## megt10

Last night I wore my red simples. The top is DVF, pants are IM, belt is Berge, bag is Valentino and the jacket is my cobalt quilted Balenciaga. The cat is Princess who was not happy that we were heading out again.


----------



## rcy

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my red simples. The top is DVF, pants are IM, belt is Berge, bag is Valentino and the jacket is my cobalt quilted Balenciaga. The cat is Princess who was not happy that we were heading out again.


 

love everything about this!!


----------



## oorin

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my red simples. The top is DVF, pants are IM, belt is Berge, bag is Valentino and the jacket is my cobalt quilted Balenciaga. The cat is Princess who was not happy that we were heading out again.



Meg! You sure know how to dress up! Love that red simples! Also I always love how you smile so brightly!


----------



## Souzie

beagly911 said:


> You look great!!  I love your CL and your blouse!



Thanks, beags!!



megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my red simples. The top is DVF, pants are IM, belt is Berge, bag is Valentino and the jacket is my cobalt quilted Balenciaga. The cat is Princess who was not happy that we were heading out again.



What a knock out! And your Princess is a beauty as well!!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Wore my Belle booties today with Caslon tank, Paige cropped jeans, Vince Camuto belt, Hermes scarf and yes it is still moto weather so Balenciaga Higgins cropped jacket. The bag is Chanel Sharpei.



Looking good meg


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:


> Express dress, Chanel classic, custom order whore kid piggy 120. Sprinkle a little coach and Hermes jewelry, Michele watch  along with some homemade diamond jewelry.  I'll call it a successful night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139636
> View attachment 2139637



I just read this!!! Stupid autocorrect!!!
Thanks for the compliments even though my description makes me look crazy


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my red simples. The top is DVF, pants are IM, belt is Berge, bag is Valentino and the jacket is my cobalt quilted Balenciaga. The cat is Princess who was not happy that we were heading out again.



Meg you look so good. I love your kitty's fur. Fluffy


----------



## megt10

rcy said:


> love everything about this!!





oorin said:


> Meg! You sure know how to dress up! Love that red simples! Also I always love how you smile so brightly!





xsouzie said:


> Thanks, beags!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a knock out! And your Princess is a beauty as well!!





Christchrist said:


> Looking good meg





Christchrist said:


> Meg you look so good. I love your kitty's fur. Fluffy


Aww, thank you so much ladies.


----------



## MaryJoe84

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my red simples. The top is DVF, pants are IM, belt is Berge, bag is Valentino and the jacket is my cobalt quilted Balenciaga. The cat is Princess who was not happy that we were heading out again.



 classy, beautiful outfit!!!!!!!!!!! And your cat is tooo cute


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my red simples. The top is DVF, pants are IM, belt is Berge, bag is Valentino and the jacket is my cobalt quilted Balenciaga. The cat is Princess who was not happy that we were heading out again.





megt10 said:


> Wore my Belle booties today with Caslon tank,  Paige cropped jeans, Vince Camuto belt, Hermes scarf and yes it is still  moto weather so Balenciaga Higgins cropped jacket. The bag is Chanel  Sharpei.



YOU, my dear, are a class act.  Always so put together and chic!



Christchrist said:


> Express dress, Chanel classic, custom order whore kid piggy 120. Sprinkle a little coach and Hermes jewelry, Michele watch  along with some homemade diamond jewelry.  I'll call it a successful night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139636
> View attachment 2139637



Love it all....love it all....LOVE it all!


----------



## wannaprada

sammix3 said:


> I've been MIA lately due to my busy work schedule, but here are a couple of pics from last week with my Ron Rons and New Simples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133023
> 
> View attachment 2133024



Love all the pink!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Wanna, you're just so classy and modern! I love how you put your outfits together!



Thanks sweetie! That is quite the compliment coming from such a stylish, classy woman!



beagly911 said:


> Great look wanna!



Thanks Beagly!



Mrs. MFH said:


> Wtg for "The Place Beyond the Pines"...good but long



Hotness!



fieryfashionist said:


> My god, your closet is KILLING me!   You look fab!



Thanks Fiery!



SeeingRed said:


> So classy!



Why thank you!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for my interview...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jacket: Ann Taylor (I really need to get stock in this store!)
> Skirt: TJMaxx find
> CL's:  I have no idea what style they are



What a great interview outfit! I hope you get it!



xsouzie said:


> Big Stack for today
> View attachment 2136610
> 
> View attachment 2136613



Nice!



megt10 said:


> Wore my Belle booties today with Caslon tank, Paige cropped jeans, Vince Camuto belt, Hermes scarf and yes it is still moto weather so Balenciaga Higgins cropped jacket. The bag is Chanel Sharpei.



Great casual look Megt!



Christchrist said:


> Express dress, Chanel classic, custom order whore kid piggy 120. Sprinkle a little coach and Hermes jewelry, Michele watch  along with some homemade diamond jewelry.  I'll call it a successful night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139636
> View attachment 2139637



It's hard to see past the big Chanel bag!  



megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my red simples. The top is DVF, pants are IM, belt is Berge, bag is Valentino and the jacket is my cobalt quilted Balenciaga. The cat is Princess who was not happy that we were heading out again.



Love everything about this look!



fieryfashionist said:


> Two outfits from this weekend.
> 
> Black lace peplum top from F21, CoH slick skinnies, leather cuff from a thrift shop and my beloved black patent decolletes (not shown... Chanel black caviar medium flap... was in a mad rush)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch with a friend (weather was nicer and felt like being more springy, haha). Ted Baker blouse, CoH Thompson st. skinnies, Miu Miu bag (bday present!! ), pair of bangles and my Barbie pink declics (lips are one of my fave outta the 28273737 lipsticks I own - YSL Le Fuchsia)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our spread at one of my fave places - La Maison (du Chocolat)!



You. Look. Hot!


----------



## megt10

MaryJoe84 said:


> classy, beautiful outfit!!!!!!!!!!! And your cat is tooo cute





cts900 said:


> YOU, my dear, are a class act.  Always so put together and chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it all....love it all....LOVE it all!





wannaprada said:


> What a great interview outfit! I hope you get it!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Great casual look Megt!
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see past the big Chanel bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything about this look!
> 
> 
> 
> You. Look. Hot!



Ladies thank you so very much for your kind words. I really appreciate it.


----------



## legaldiva

cts900 said:


> I love, love, love this F21 sweater.



Thank you! I pulled it out of the back if my closet and got the most incredible compliments. That means I need to wear it more often!


----------



## Souzie

wannaprada said:


> What a great interview outfit! I hope you get it!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Great casual look Megt!
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see past the big Chanel bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything about this look!
> 
> 
> 
> You. Look. Hot!



Thanks wanna!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Express dress, Chanel classic, custom order *whore *kid piggy 120. Sprinkle a little coach and Hermes jewelry, Michele watch  along with some homemade diamond jewelry.  I'll call it a successful night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139636
> View attachment 2139637



lol @ whore 

You look amazingly gorgeous btw.  So so hot.


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> Express dress, Chanel classic, custom order whore kid piggy 120. Sprinkle a little coach and Hermes jewelry, Michele watch  along with some homemade diamond jewelry.  I'll call it a successful night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139636
> View attachment 2139637



Stunning!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> lol @ whore
> 
> You look amazingly gorgeous btw.  So so hot.



Yea that was a nice typo


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Stunning!



Thanks girl


----------



## samina

Zara black and white stripe skirt
Zara red top
Zara cardigan
Marc Jacob rose gold watch
Forever21 necklace
Patent Pigalle 85 CLs


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> View attachment 2141487
> 
> Zara black and white stripe skirt
> Zara red top
> Zara cardigan
> Marc Jacob rose gold watch
> Forever21 necklace
> Patent Pigalle 85 CLs



Loving this color scheme. You look good


----------



## cts900

legaldiva said:


> Thank you! I pulled it out of the back if my closet and got the most incredible compliments. That means I need to wear it more often!



Agreed!  That is a keeper.



samina said:


> View attachment 2141487
> 
> Zara black and white stripe skirt
> Zara red top
> Zara cardigan
> Marc Jacob rose gold watch
> Forever21 necklace
> Patent Pigalle 85 CLs



The black and white skirt is killer.


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:


> Loving this color scheme. You look good



Thank you CC! It's my favourite skirt and monochrome with red is a killer had lots of random guys smiling at me


----------



## samina

cts900 said:


> The black and white skirt is killer.


Thanks CTS! I have it in burgundy and black too


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my red simples. The top is DVF, pants are IM, belt is Berge, bag is Valentino and the jacket is my cobalt quilted Balenciaga. The cat is Princess who was not happy that we were heading out again.


Lovely meg, you look beautiful!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> What a great interview outfit! I hope you get it!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Great casual look Megt!
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see past the big Chanel bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything about this look!
> 
> 
> 
> You. Look. Hot!


Thank you so much wanna!


----------



## Christchrist

Denim spike piggy 120, LV epi brea , Hermes jewelry and my own. And my trust UofA T-shirt for my nephews birthday party.


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Denim spike piggy 120, LV epi brea , Hermes jewelry and my own. And my trust UofA T-shirt for my nephews birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141825
> View attachment 2141826


Great casual look CC!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Lovely meg, you look beautiful!


Thank you so much Beagly. You are always so kind.


Christchrist said:


> Denim spike piggy 120, LV epi brea , Hermes jewelry and my own. And my trust UofA T-shirt for my nephews birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141825
> View attachment 2141826



You look HOT CC.


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you girls .  Ice skating party at the Sportsplex. Hahaha


----------



## crystalhowlett

Cousin's Couples shower.

Express dress
Kusuma LV NF
Roccia VP's


----------



## crystalhowlett

Birthday party,  O'sheas downtown. 

Jbrand lambskin pants
Prabel gurung top 
Chanel maxi 
Canary Flo


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Last night I wore my CL Sharka pumps out with the following Kate Spade Dress. The Sharka pumps in black patent were my very first (of many) pair of CLs.


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2142244
> 
> 
> Cousin's Couples shower.
> 
> Express dress
> Kusuma LV NF
> Roccia VP's



You're adorable girl


----------



## Christchrist

hellokatiegirl said:


> Last night I wore my CL Sharka pumps out with the following Kate Spade Dress. The Sharka pumps in black patent were my very first (of many) pair of CLs.



Very classy. I love the colors


----------



## Mrs. MFH

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2142261
> 
> 
> Birthday party,  O'sheas downtown.
> 
> Jbrand lambskin pants
> Prabel gurung top
> Chanel maxi
> Canary Flo



I love this look. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## sammix3

fieryfashionist said:


> Two outfits from this weekend.
> 
> Black lace peplum top from F21, CoH slick skinnies, leather cuff from a thrift shop and my beloved black patent decolletes (not shown... Chanel black caviar medium flap... was in a mad rush)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch with a friend (weather was nicer and felt like being more springy, haha). Ted Baker blouse, CoH Thompson st. skinnies, Miu Miu bag (bday present!! ), pair of bangles and my Barbie pink declics (lips are one of my fave outta the 28273737 lipsticks I own - YSL Le Fuchsia)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our spread at one of my fave places - La Maison (du Chocolat)!



Both amazing outfits!  You have the best stuff - clothes, shoes, purses, accessories AND style!


----------



## fieryfashionist

sammix3 said:


> Both amazing outfits!  You have the best stuff - clothes, shoes, purses, accessories AND style!



Aww, that's so sweet of you to say ... so many ladies here have insane closets I'd kill to accidentally on purpose get locked inside of, haha. 



hellokatiegirl said:


> Last night I wore my CL Sharka pumps out with the following Kate Spade Dress. The Sharka pumps in black patent were my very first (of many) pair of CLs.



I always love your outfits... such beautiful colors! 



crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2142261
> 
> 
> Birthday party,  O'sheas downtown.
> 
> Jbrand lambskin pants
> Prabel gurung top
> Chanel maxi
> Canary Flo



Oooooh, I have that top!!  You look hot!!



crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2142244
> 
> 
> Cousin's Couples shower.
> 
> Express dress
> Kusuma LV NF
> Roccia VP's



That dress looks fab on you!!



Christchrist said:


> Denim spike piggy 120, LV epi brea , Hermes jewelry and my own. And my trust UofA T-shirt for my nephews birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141825
> View attachment 2141826



Well, damn... casual at it's hottest!


----------



## fieryfashionist

wannaprada said:


> What a great interview outfit! I hope you get it!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Great casual look Megt!
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see past the big Chanel bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything about this look!
> 
> 
> 
> You. Look. Hot!



Coming from such a stylish hottie, that's a huge compliment... thank you! 



samina said:


> View attachment 2141487
> 
> Zara black and white stripe skirt
> Zara red top
> Zara cardigan
> Marc Jacob rose gold watch
> Forever21 necklace
> Patent Pigalle 85 CLs



Awesome look... I particularly love that skirt!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my red simples. The top is DVF, pants are IM, belt is Berge, bag is Valentino and the jacket is my cobalt quilted Balenciaga. The cat is Princess who was not happy that we were heading out again.



Oooooh, that blouse looks SO nice on you and I just love the red simples with the entire outfit!!   Ahh, and the color of that Bal moto is just... !!  Haha, Princess is too cute!


----------



## fieryfashionist

megt10 said:


> Wore my Belle booties today with Caslon tank, Paige cropped jeans, Vince Camuto belt, Hermes scarf and yes it is still moto weather so Balenciaga Higgins cropped jacket. The bag is Chanel Sharpei.



I love the color palette (Higgins is a gorgeous color)... but you always look fabulous! 



Christchrist said:


> Express dress, Chanel classic, custom order whore kid piggy 120. Sprinkle a little coach and Hermes jewelry, Michele watch  along with some homemade diamond jewelry.  I'll call it a successful night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139636
> View attachment 2139637



Damn girl, white hotttttt! 



akillian24 said:


> You.. Miss Fashion, are in great shape!! Nicely done!
> Love the CL's too.



Aww, thank you ... I love to eat, so I gotta hit the gym often, haha.  



xsouzie said:


> Both awesome outfits, Minal!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great outfit to go with that lovely smile!!



Aww, thanks so much, girl!!  



xsouzie said:


> Big Stack for today
> View attachment 2136610
> 
> View attachment 2136613



Wow, first of all, your figure is absolutely TDF and second, I love it all... head to toe!


----------



## fieryfashionist

beagly911 said:


> Today's outfit for my interview...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Jacket: Ann Taylor (I really need to get stock in this store!)
> Skirt: TJMaxx find
> CL's:  I have no idea what style they are



You look so sharp... very well put together and classy!   I'm glad to hear the interview went well!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my red simples. The top is DVF, pants are IM, belt is Berge, bag is Valentino and the jacket is my cobalt quilted Balenciaga. The cat is Princess who was not happy that we were heading out again.


Wow! You make peg leg, pleated pants look amazing!!! That DVF top is so pretty. Princess is presh looking at you. 




Christchrist said:


> Express dress, Chanel classic, custom order whore kid piggy 120. Sprinkle a little coach and Hermes jewelry, Michele watch  along with some homemade diamond jewelry.  I'll call it a successful night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139636
> View attachment 2139637


Ohhh I got a good laugh out of that autocorrect. Loving that outfit though. 



crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2142261
> 
> 
> Birthday party,  O'sheas downtown.
> 
> Jbrand lambskin pants
> Prabel gurung top
> Chanel maxi
> Canary Flo


The Canari is perfect with that top! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> Last night I wore my CL Sharka pumps out with the following Kate Spade Dress. The Sharka pumps in black patent were my very first (of many) pair of CLs.


Such a beautiful and classy outfit!


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> I love the color palette (Higgins is a gorgeous color)... but you always look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn girl, white hotttttt!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you ... I love to eat, so I gotta hit the gym often, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks so much, girl!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, first of all, your figure is absolutely TDF and second, I love it all... head to toe!


Thanks Fiery. 


shoeaddictklw said:


> Wow! You make peg leg, pleated pants look amazing!!! That DVF top is so pretty. Princess is presh looking at you.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I got a good laugh out of that autocorrect. Loving that outfit though.
> 
> 
> The Canari is perfect with that top!
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful and classy outfit!



Thank you shoeaddict.


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Oooooh, that blouse looks SO nice on you and I just love the red simples with the entire outfit!!   Ahh, and the color of that Bal moto is just... !!  Haha, Princess is too cute!



Thank you so much. I felt really good in this outfit. I love the color combo of the blouse and it worked so nicely with the pants.


----------



## fieryfashionist

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I felt really good in this outfit. I love the color combo of the blouse and it worked so nicely with the pants.



You're welcome!   DVF makes such pretty blouses ... I think I may need to get a few more (you've inspired me to investigate, haha).   Well, you look amazing, so if you feel half as good, I'd say that's a huge success!


----------



## Christchrist

Can I just say that this is my favorite thread! I love watching all of the great outfits that you guys put together. I really enjoy it.  thank you


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Christchrist said:


> Denim spike piggy 120, LV epi brea , Hermes jewelry and my own. And my trust UofA T-shirt for my nephews birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141825
> View attachment 2141826



*You're beautiful!  Love your Vuitton!!*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2142244
> 
> 
> Cousin's Couples shower.
> 
> Express dress
> Kusuma LV NF
> Roccia VP's



*So fab! And I love this Neverfull!!! *


----------



## Christchrist

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *You're beautiful!  Love your Vuitton!!*



Thank you so much Crisp


----------



## Souzie

fieryfashionist said:


> I love the color palette (Higgins is a gorgeous color)... but you always look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn girl, white hotttttt!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you ... I love to eat, so I gotta hit the gym often, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks so much, girl!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, first of all, your figure is absolutely TDF and second, I love it all... head to toe!



Thanks babe! :kiss:  And TDF figure?  Look who's talking, missy...heyyyy sexy lady!!!!


----------



## Souzie

Everybody looks awesome!!!

Declic 140 today


----------



## phillj12

Mi_Lan said:


> Last Sundays outfit for a charity event . Hubby took this photo before we left home



I'm speechless! What a collection and AMAZING photo!


----------



## beagly911

xsouzie said:


> Everybody looks awesome!!!
> 
> Declic 140 today
> View attachment 2143319
> 
> View attachment 2143320


You look fabulous!!


----------



## wannaprada

samina said:


> View attachment 2141487
> 
> Zara black and white stripe skirt
> Zara red top
> Zara cardigan
> Marc Jacob rose gold watch
> Forever21 necklace
> Patent Pigalle 85 CLs



I love black, white and red together! You look great!



Christchrist said:


> Denim spike piggy 120, LV epi brea , Hermes jewelry and my own. And my trust UofA T-shirt for my nephews birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141825
> View attachment 2141826



Love the LV!



crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2142244
> 
> 
> Cousin's Couples shower.
> 
> Express dress
> Kusuma LV NF
> Roccia VP's





crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2142261
> 
> 
> Birthday party,  O'sheas downtown.
> 
> Jbrand lambskin pants
> Prabel gurung top
> Chanel maxi
> Canary Flo



Hot mama! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> Last night I wore my CL Sharka pumps out with the following Kate Spade Dress. The Sharka pumps in black patent were my very first (of many) pair of CLs.



Very pretty!



xsouzie said:


> Everybody looks awesome!!!
> 
> Declic 140 today
> View attachment 2143319
> 
> View attachment 2143320



You look great and I love the blazer!


----------



## SeeingRed

xsouzie said:


> Everybody looks awesome!!!
> 
> Declic 140 today
> View attachment 2143319
> 
> View attachment 2143320


You have the cutest clothes!!


----------



## wannaprada

Asos dress, Jcrew necklace, Open Clic pumps.


----------



## Christchrist

xsouzie said:


> Everybody looks awesome!!!
> 
> Declic 140 today
> View attachment 2143319
> 
> View attachment 2143320



Oh my gosh you look smoking!!!love the blazer


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Asos dress, Jcrew necklace, Open Clic pumps.
> 
> View attachment 2143442



Hey spicy.  I love it! Looking great wanna


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Hey spicy.  I love it! Looking great wanna



LOL! Thanks CC!


----------



## Doglover1610

wannaprada said:


> Asos dress, Jcrew necklace, Open Clic pumps.
> 
> View attachment 2143442



Too cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

xsouzie said:


> Everybody looks awesome!!!
> 
> Declic 140 today
> View attachment 2143319
> 
> View attachment 2143320



I love your outfit!


----------



## wannaprada

Doglover1610 said:


> Too cute!



Thank you doglover!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

xsouzie said:


> Everybody looks awesome!!!
> 
> Declic 140 today
> View attachment 2143319
> 
> View attachment 2143320



Chic!


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> You're welcome!   DVF makes such pretty blouses ... I think I may need to get a few more (you've inspired me to investigate, haha).   Well, you look amazing, so if you feel half as good, I'd say that's a huge success!


Aww, thanks.


xsouzie said:


> Everybody looks awesome!!!
> 
> Declic 140 today
> View attachment 2143319
> 
> View attachment 2143320


You look amazing, love the blazer on you.


wannaprada said:


> Asos dress, Jcrew necklace, Open Clic pumps.
> 
> View attachment 2143442


Great look Wanna. Love the shoes with the red dress.


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Asos dress, Jcrew necklace, Open Clic pumps.
> 
> View attachment 2143442


Great look wanna!


----------



## stilly

xsouzie said:


> Everybody looks awesome!!!
> 
> Declic 140 today
> View attachment 2143319
> 
> View attachment 2143320


 
Gorgeous Outfit *xsouzie*!!!
Love the Declics!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Express dress, Chanel classic, custom order whore kid piggy 120. Sprinkle a little coach and Hermes jewelry, Michele watch along with some homemade diamond jewelry. I'll call it a successful night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139636
> View attachment 2139637


 
Love the outfit and of course the Piggies *CC*!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

xsouzie said:


> Everybody looks awesome!!!
> 
> Declic 140 today
> View attachment 2143319
> 
> View attachment 2143320



This looks lovely!!! That blazer is on fire!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:


> Aww, thanks.
> 
> You look amazing, love the blazer on you.
> 
> Great look Wanna. Love the shoes with the red dress.



Thank you Megt!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> Great look wanna!



Thanks Beagly!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Love the outfit and of course the Piggies *CC*!!!



Of course you do. Lol you're the piggy queen


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute outfits, ladies. I'm avoiding photos of me until I get closer to being in shape (a shape other than round, at least).


----------



## samina

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Souzie

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh you look smoking!!!love the blazer





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your outfit!





beagly911 said:


> You look fabulous!!





Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Chic!



Thank you ladies, for your kind comments!!!



SeeingRed said:


> You have the cutest clothes!!



Awwww...thank you, Hun!!


----------



## Souzie

stilly said:


> Gorgeous Outfit *xsouzie*!!!
> Love the Declics!!!





megt10 said:


> Aww, thanks.
> 
> You look amazing, love the blazer on you.
> 
> Great look Wanna. Love the shoes with the red dress.





Mrs. MFH said:


> This looks lovely!!! That blazer is on fire!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Souzie

wannaprada said:


> I love black, white and red together! You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the LV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot mama!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great and I love the blazer!



Thank you!!



wannaprada said:


> Asos dress, Jcrew necklace, Open Clic pumps.
> 
> View attachment 2143442



I love the pairing of this dress with the Open Clics!!


----------



## Christchrist

BattyBugs said:


> Cute outfits, ladies. I'm avoiding photos of me until I get closer to being in shape (a shape other than round, at least).



I'm pretty thick. Who cares. Rock your clothes and shoes


----------



## sammix3

wannaprada said:


> Asos dress, Jcrew necklace, Open Clic pumps.
> 
> View attachment 2143442



I just love red with animal print! Super sexy!


----------



## LeeLee1098

Wearing my Décolletés with sequins today to sparkle up this miserably rainy week.


----------



## Christchrist

LeeLee1098 said:


> Wearing my Décolletés with sequins today to sparkle up this miserably rainy week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146811



Cute. You sure will brighten up a gloomy day


----------



## mularice

Casual monochrome.
Leather shorts, quilted jumper (from Zara Men's!), Chanel bag and Decollete jazz.


----------



## samina

mularice said:


> Casual monochrome.
> Leather shorts, quilted jumper (from Zara Men's!), Chanel bag and Decollete jazz.



Cute outfit


----------



## SeeingRed

mularice said:


> Casual monochrome.
> Leather shorts, quilted jumper (from Zara Men's!), Chanel bag and Decollete jazz.


 So cute!  Wish I could wear those outfits


----------



## akillian24

Whoah! I'll repost with smaller pics!


----------



## Dukeprincess

akillian24 said:


> Whoah! I'll repost with smaller pics!



I prefer the bigger necklace that looks like a collar.


----------



## akillian24

Ok, take two, less obnoxious pics.  
Edit: Clearly I need tPF iPhone app 101.  Pictures are still huge! My apologies.

Option a) 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Option b). 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 to make


----------



## akillian24

Dukeprincess said:


> I prefer the bigger necklace that looks like a collar.



I like this one a ton too!!! But I wondered if it looked off if I didn't pull in the shoes anywhere else.  I like the random pop of color.. but then my CL adoration might be blinding me too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

akillian24 said:


> I like this one a ton too!!! But I wondered if it looked off if I didn't pull in the shoes anywhere else.  I like the random pop of color.. but then my CL adoration might be blinding me too.



No, I don't think that you have to incorporate the shoes, per se.  Your outfit is neutral enough that the shoes offer a nice pop of color.


----------



## mularice

akillian24 said:


> Ok, take two, less obnoxious pics.
> Edit: Clearly I need tPF iPhone app 101.  Pictures are still huge! My apologies.
> 
> Option a)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147235
> 
> 
> Option b).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147245



Definitely prefer the first one with the bigger statement necklace!!


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> Casual monochrome.
> Leather shorts, quilted jumper (from Zara Men's!), Chanel bag and Decollete jazz.



Love!!!!!!


----------



## mularice

SeeingRed said:


> So cute!  Wish I could wear those outfits



Thanks!
I'm sure you could wear a version of this! I've worn the same thing but with a leather skirt if shorts aren't your thing. And I wore glitter Fred flats which looked nice!


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> Ok, take two, less obnoxious pics.
> Edit: Clearly I need tPF iPhone app 101.  Pictures are still huge! My apologies.
> 
> Option a)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147235
> 
> 
> Option b).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147245



Hmmm see I prefer the one without the necklace ;/


----------



## Christchrist

Graffiti piggy 120 and Venus dress for girls lunch day


----------



## beagly911

akillian24 said:


> Ok, take two, less obnoxious pics.
> Edit: Clearly I need tPF iPhone app 101.  Pictures are still huge! My apologies.
> 
> Option a)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147235
> 
> 
> Option b).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147245


I like option A...the pop of color is fierce!  And the necklace in A balances the look!  Whichever one you choose you will look fabulous!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Graffiti piggy 120 and Venus dress for girls lunch day
> View attachment 2147456
> View attachment 2147457
> View attachment 2147458


Looking gorgeous CC, love the piggies!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

akillian24 said:


> Ok, take two, less obnoxious pics.
> Edit: Clearly I need tPF iPhone app 101.  Pictures are still huge! My apologies.
> 
> Option a)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147235
> 
> 
> Option b).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147245



Not helping your options but I freaking love the jade


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Graffiti piggy 120 and Venus dress for girls lunch day
> View attachment 2147456
> View attachment 2147457
> View attachment 2147458



Absolutely love that dress on you


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> Graffiti piggy 120 and Venus dress for girls lunch day
> View attachment 2147456
> View attachment 2147457
> View attachment 2147458



Hot damn!  Sexy .



akillian24 said:


> Ok, take two, less obnoxious pics.
> Edit: Clearly I need tPF iPhone app 101.  Pictures are still huge! My apologies.
> 
> Option a)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147235
> 
> 
> Option b).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147245



I love this blouse.  



mularice said:


> Casual monochrome.
> Leather shorts, quilted jumper (from Zara Men's!), Chanel bag and Decollete jazz.



This is effortlessly chic and lovely.  



LeeLee1098 said:


> Wearing my Décolletés with sequins today to sparkle up this miserably rainy week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146811



AH-dorable!!!!!



wannaprada said:


> Asos dress, Jcrew necklace, Open Clic pumps.
> 
> View attachment 2143442



Great color on you, wanna!



xsouzie said:


> Everybody looks awesome!!!
> 
> Declic 140 today
> View attachment 2143319
> 
> View attachment 2143320



Absolutely TDF.


----------



## Christchrist

Thanks ladies. Venus.com has some comfy cheap clothes. It's fab.  Thanks for the compliments


----------



## Souzie

cts900 said:


> Hot damn!  Sexy .
> 
> 
> 
> I love this blouse.
> 
> 
> 
> This is effortlessly chic and lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> AH-dorable!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great color on you, wanna!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely TDF.



Thanks babe!


----------



## Souzie

Christchrist said:


> Graffiti piggy 120 and Venus dress for girls lunch day
> View attachment 2147456
> View attachment 2147457
> View attachment 2147458



I need this dress!!  Off to Venus I go...you look hot btw!!!


----------



## Christchrist

xsouzie said:


> I need this dress!!  Off to Venus I go...you look hot btw!!!



Thanks lol. Love Venus


----------



## Kayapo97

mularice said:


> Casual monochrome.
> Leather shorts, quilted jumper (from Zara Men's!), Chanel bag and Decollete jazz.



Love how you look, still a bit chilly for shorts in London isn't it?


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> Graffiti piggy 120 and Venus dress for girls lunch day
> View attachment 2147456
> View attachment 2147457
> View attachment 2147458



Nice combo, love that ankle shot of the piggies


----------



## Myrkur

mularice said:


> Casual monochrome.
> Leather shorts, quilted jumper (from Zara Men's!), Chanel bag and Decollete jazz.



Nice oufit!


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> Graffiti piggy 120 and Venus dress for girls lunch day
> View attachment 2147456
> View attachment 2147457
> View attachment 2147458



That dress looks great on you, I also have a dress like that in black, but I don't really know when to wear it


----------



## Myrkur

wannaprada said:


> Asos dress, Jcrew necklace, Open Clic pumps.
> 
> View attachment 2143442



Love your pumps!!


----------



## Myrkur

xsouzie said:


> Everybody looks awesome!!!
> 
> Declic 140 today
> View attachment 2143319
> 
> View attachment 2143320



Great oufit!


----------



## Myrkur

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2142261
> 
> 
> Birthday party,  O'sheas downtown.
> 
> Jbrand lambskin pants
> Prabel gurung top
> Chanel maxi
> Canary Flo



Love the flo with that summer top


----------



## Myrkur

hellokatiegirl said:


> Last night I wore my CL Sharka pumps out with the following Kate Spade Dress. The Sharka pumps in black patent were my very first (of many) pair of CLs.



Cute oufit


----------



## Myrkur

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my red simples. The top is DVF, pants are IM, belt is Berge, bag is Valentino and the jacket is my cobalt quilted Balenciaga. The cat is Princess who was not happy that we were heading out again.



Very stylish meg!!


----------



## Myrkur

xsouzie said:


> Big Stack for today
> View attachment 2136610
> 
> View attachment 2136613



Love this outfit!!


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> Express dress, Chanel classic, custom order whore kid piggy 120. Sprinkle a little coach and Hermes jewelry, Michele watch  along with some homemade diamond jewelry.  I'll call it a successful night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139636
> View attachment 2139637



You look greaat


----------



## mularice

Kayapo97 said:


> Love how you look, still a bit chilly for shorts in London isn't it?





Myrkur said:


> Nice oufit!



Lol, if there's any sun at all I'm making the most of it, plus I spend very little time "outdoors", usually in a building/car/bus.

Thank you Myrkur!


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:


> Love!!!!!!





Christchrist said:


> Graffiti piggy 120 and Venus dress for girls lunch day
> View attachment 2147456
> View attachment 2147457
> View attachment 2147458



Thanks CC!

Looking HOT!!! Damn, that dress is working for you!


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> That dress looks great on you, I also have a dress like that in black, but I don't really know when to wear it



Wear it anywhere. Ha. I wear what I'm in the mood for. This dress is so cozy. I'm gonna need another


----------



## akillian24

mularice said:


> Definitely prefer the first one with the bigger statement necklace!!




Ok! Thanks.


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Hmmm see I prefer the one without the necklace ;/



This makes me feel better....  I was wondering if it was an obvious choice and I just wasn't seeing it.  I like both too.


----------



## wannaprada

sammix3 said:


> I just love red with animal print! Super sexy!


 
Thanks Sammix!



LeeLee1098 said:


> Wearing my Décolletés with sequins today to sparkle up this miserably rainy week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146811


 
Super cute outfit!



mularice said:


> Casual monochrome.
> Leather shorts, quilted jumper (from Zara Men's!), Chanel bag and Decollete jazz.


 
Loving those leather shorts and the entire outfit!  You look great!



akillian24 said:


> Ok, take two, less obnoxious pics.
> Edit: Clearly I need tPF iPhone app 101.  Pictures are still huge! My apologies.
> 
> Option a)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147235
> 
> 
> Option b).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147245


 
Great outfit! 



Christchrist said:


> Graffiti piggy 120 and Venus dress for girls lunch day
> View attachment 2147456
> View attachment 2147457
> View attachment 2147458


 
That dress looks good on you!



cts900 said:


> Hot damn!  Sexy .
> 
> 
> 
> I love this blouse.
> 
> 
> 
> This is effortlessly chic and lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> AH-dorable!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great color on you, wanna!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely TDF.


 
Thanks cts!


----------



## wannaprada

Myrkur said:


> Love your pumps!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## megt10

LeeLee1098 said:


> Wearing my Décolletés with sequins today to sparkle up this miserably rainy week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146811


You look adorable LeeLee!


mularice said:


> Casual monochrome.
> Leather shorts, quilted jumper (from Zara Men's!), Chanel bag and Decollete jazz.


I love this outfit! I think it is one of my favorites casual and chic.


akillian24 said:


> Ok, take two, less obnoxious pics.
> Edit: Clearly I need tPF iPhone app 101.  Pictures are still huge! My apologies.
> 
> Option a)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147235
> 
> 
> Option b).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147245


You look great love the shoes as a great pop of color to your outfit. I like the big necklace too.


Dukeprincess said:


> No, I don't think that you have to incorporate the shoes, per se.  Your outfit is neutral enough that the shoes offer a nice pop of color.


Agreed, they add interest to the outfit and the color is so pretty.


----------



## megt10

Myrkur said:


> Very stylish meg!!



Thank you Myrkur.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Graffiti piggy 120 and Venus dress for girls lunch day
> View attachment 2147456
> View attachment 2147457
> View attachment 2147458



CC you look stunning! I love this dress on you. Yes you need another one . Your shoes look so good with it too.


----------



## sammix3

Wore the DVF Zarita and my nude Ron Ron's for my birthday dinner last night.


----------



## martinaa

sammix3 said:


> Wore the DVF Zarita and my nude Ron Ron's for my birthday dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 2149298




You look great! I like the colour of the dress with the nude shoes.


----------



## Christchrist

sammix3 said:


> Wore the DVF Zarita and my nude Ron Ron's for my birthday dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 2149298



You look lovely.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> CC you look stunning! I love this dress on you. Yes you need another one . Your shoes look so good with it too.



The only other color it comes in is orange ;/


----------



## Myrkur

sammix3 said:


> Wore the DVF Zarita and my nude Ron Ron's for my birthday dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 2149298



Beautiful and congrats!


----------



## Kayapo97

sammix3 said:


> Wore the DVF Zarita and my nude Ron Ron's for my birthday dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 2149298



love the dress very pretty hope you had a great BD!


----------



## Nolia

sammix3 said:


> Wore the DVF Zarita and my nude Ron Ron's for my birthday dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 2149298



Wow, that's like the perfect nude for you!!


----------



## wannaprada

sammix3 said:


> Wore the DVF Zarita and my nude Ron Ron's for my birthday dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 2149298



Lovely!


----------



## fumi

sammix3 said:


> Wore the DVF Zarita and my nude Ron Ron's for my birthday dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 2149298



You look so pretty! Love your dress!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

sammix3 said:


> Wore the DVF Zarita and my nude Ron Ron's for my birthday dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 2149298



Love the colour of that dress, you look stunning!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sammix3 said:


> Wore the DVF Zarita and my nude Ron Ron's for my birthday dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 2149298



I love how rich the color of the dress is! Glamorous!


----------



## Jönathan

sammix3 said:


> Wore the DVF Zarita and my nude Ron Ron's for my birthday dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 2149298


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> The only other color it comes in is orange ;/



Orange would be so fun! Then again orange is my favorite color.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Orange would be so fun! Then again orange is my favorite color.



Maybe I'll try it co do love this one


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Maybe I'll try it co do love this one



You should, I think it would look great on you and I am sure you have a pair of shoes that would look lovely with it


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> You should, I think it would look great on you and I am sure you have a pair of shoes that would look lovely with it



Nude  ?


----------



## oorin

Had birthday dinner today! Look at my fat face!
Fendi cuff
Fendi belt
Cartier baby love bracelet
Chanel classic flap
CL Bianca 120 black patent


----------



## Christchrist

oorin said:


> Had birthday dinner today! Look at my fat face!
> Fendi cuff
> Fendi belt
> Cartier baby love bracelet
> Chanel classic flap
> CL Bianca 120 black patent



Your face looks lovely. I like your outfit too.  Happy birthday


----------



## oorin

Christchrist said:


> Your face looks lovely. I like your outfit too.  Happy birthday



Haha thank you! But its my friend's birthday dinner


----------



## phillj12

oorin said:


> Had birthday dinner today! Look at my fat face!
> Fendi cuff
> Fendi belt
> Cartier baby love bracelet
> Chanel classic flap
> CL Bianca 120 black patent



Love it!! You look awesome! Quick question...is your Chanel SHW and your belt, jewelry GHW? My Chanel has SHW but am never sure if I can wear it if I am wearing GHW on my clothes or jewelry..but it looks amazing on you!


----------



## oorin

phillj12 said:


> Love it!! You look awesome! Quick question...is your Chanel SHW and your belt, jewelry GHW? My Chanel has SHW but am never sure if I can wear it if I am wearing GHW on my clothes or jewelry..but it looks amazing on you!



Yes the chanel and my watch is shw while my belt and bracelets are ghw.. My necklace is white gold.. Its just i used to into white gold-silver stuff then lately I'm into gold.. So i had to make it work.. I know the feeling of "unmatch" but then they're amazing anyway  people wouldn't care  i see a lot of people mix match ghw and shw too.. Don't be afraid!


----------



## samina

oorin said:


> Had birthday dinner today! Look at my fat face!
> Fendi cuff
> Fendi belt
> Cartier baby love bracelet
> Chanel classic flap
> CL Bianca 120 black patent



Love this outfit on u


----------



## wannaprada

oorin said:


> Had birthday dinner today! Look at my fat face!
> Fendi cuff
> Fendi belt
> Cartier baby love bracelet
> Chanel classic flap
> CL Bianca 120 black patent



Happy birthday! You looked great!


----------



## beagly911

oorin said:


> Had birthday dinner today! Look at my fat face!
> Fendi cuff
> Fendi belt
> Cartier baby love bracelet
> Chanel classic flap
> CL Bianca 120 black patent


You look beautiful!


----------



## phillj12

oorin said:


> Yes the chanel and my watch is shw while my belt and bracelets are ghw.. My necklace is white gold.. Its just i used to into white gold-silver stuff then lately I'm into gold.. So i had to make it work.. I know the feeling of "unmatch" but then they're amazing anyway  people wouldn't care  i see a lot of people mix match ghw and shw too.. Don't be afraid!



Yes! That's exactly like me! The majority of my jewelry is plat/white gold/silver but lately I've been buying YG. Glad to see you can rock them both together!! Thank you!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Monday morning back at work in my red eel Decollete


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Monday morning back at work in my red eel Decollete



You always put it together nice girl


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Monday morning back at work in my red eel Decollete


You look amazing hermosa!


----------



## SeeingRed

hermosa_vogue said:


> Monday morning back at work in my red eel Decollete


Awesome!!!


----------



## samina

hermosa_vogue said:


> Monday morning back at work in my red eel Decollete



Cool outfit!


----------



## mrscurvy

phillj12 said:


> Yes! That's exactly like me! The majority of my jewelry is plat/white gold/silver but lately I've been buying YG. Glad to see you can rock them both together!! Thank you!!!



Me 3 but I have been doing a lot of mix matching hardware and its been working out great.. I'm noticing more 2 tone jewelry now a days..


----------



## loubi_love

Don't mind my messy bed & poor teddy bear in the background... 

Dress: Milly
CL: Bianca 120 nude patent


----------



## MaryJoe84

hermosa_vogue said:


> Monday morning back at work in my red eel Decollete


Lovely outfit!!!!


----------



## MaryJoe84

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2152363
> 
> 
> Don't mind my messy bed & poor teddy bear in the background...
> 
> Dress: Milly
> CL: Bianca 120 nude patent


----------



## wannaprada

hermosa_vogue said:


> Monday morning back at work in my red eel Decollete



Very cute!


----------



## wannaprada

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2152363
> 
> 
> Don't mind my messy bed & poor teddy bear in the background...
> 
> Dress: Milly
> CL: Bianca 120 nude patent



Nice outfit Loubi! Poor teddy!


----------



## wannaprada

Outfit from a few days ago. Asos dress, Jcrew cardigan and belt with my Mehari sandals, which are super comfortable!!


----------



## beagly911

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2152363
> 
> 
> Don't mind my messy bed & poor teddy bear in the background...
> 
> Dress: Milly
> CL: Bianca 120 nude patent


Lovely outfit!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Outfit from a few days ago. Asos dress, Jcrew cardigan and belt with my Mehari sandals, which are super comfortable!!
> 
> View attachment 2152794


Stylish as usual wanna, I love the sandals!


----------



## oorin

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2152363
> 
> 
> Don't mind my messy bed & poor teddy bear in the background...
> 
> Dress: Milly
> CL: Bianca 120 nude patent



Love the dress! Yum!


----------



## Christchrist

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2152363
> 
> 
> Don't mind my messy bed & poor teddy bear in the background...
> 
> Dress: Milly
> CL: Bianca 120 nude patent



Looks great


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Outfit from a few days ago. Asos dress, Jcrew cardigan and belt with my Mehari sandals, which are super comfortable!!
> 
> View attachment 2152794



Looking good as always wanna


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Wore the DVF Zarita and my nude Ron Ron's for my birthday dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 2149298


Love this more and more every time I see it. You are just radiant Sammi.


oorin said:


> Had birthday dinner today! Look at my fat face!
> Fendi cuff
> Fendi belt
> Cartier baby love bracelet
> Chanel classic flap
> CL Bianca 120 black patent


You look beautiful.


hermosa_vogue said:


> Monday morning back at work in my red eel Decollete


Great outfit Hermosa. Love everything.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Outfit from a few days ago. Asos dress, Jcrew cardigan and belt with my Mehari sandals, which are super comfortable!!
> 
> View attachment 2152794



You look amazing wanna.


----------



## stilly

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2152363
> 
> 
> Don't mind my messy bed & poor teddy bear in the background...
> 
> Dress: Milly
> CL: Bianca 120 nude patent


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## d00rvm

Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and wearing my Bianca's.




Unfortunately my ordered Guerilla's with black spikes we're too small so I had to send them back


----------



## martinaa

d00rvm said:


> Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and wearing my Bianca's.
> 
> View attachment 2156028
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my ordered Guerilla's with black spikes we're too small so I had to send them back


 
Great outfit! I love the dress.


----------



## SeeingRed

d00rvm said:


> Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and wearing my Bianca's.
> 
> View attachment 2156028
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my ordered Guerilla's with black spikes we're too small so I had to send them back


 Very sophisticated and sharp! Classic beauty!


----------



## beagly911

d00rvm said:


> Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and wearing my Bianca's.
> 
> View attachment 2156028
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my ordered Guerilla's with black spikes we're too small so I had to send them back


You look fabulous d00rvm, the dress color is gorgeous on you!


----------



## Christchrist

d00rvm said:


> Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and wearing my Bianca's.
> 
> View attachment 2156028
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my ordered Guerilla's with black spikes we're too small so I had to send them back



Yeah you're adorable


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and wearing my Bianca's.
> 
> View attachment 2156028
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my ordered Guerilla's with black spikes we're too small so I had to send them back



Wow you look stunning. Your dress is beautiful and such a gorgeous color.


----------



## megt10

I wore my Proratas yesterday for several appointments that I had. The skirt is James Jeans, tank Vince, sweater is DVF and the belt in IM.


----------



## d00rvm

martinaa said:


> Great outfit! I love the dress.



Thankss


----------



## d00rvm

SeeingRed said:


> Very sophisticated and sharp! Classic beauty!



Thank you seeingred!


----------



## d00rvm

beagly911 said:


> You look fabulous d00rvm, the dress color is gorgeous on you!



Thanks Beagly!
There was also another one in bright pink, but I went for bright blue
Love this color too


----------



## d00rvm

Christchrist said:


> Yeah you're adorable



Thank you so much Christ


----------



## d00rvm

megt10 said:


> Wow you look stunning. Your dress is beautiful and such a gorgeous color.



Thanks Meg!
Love the color and the dress tooooo


----------



## soleilbrun

d00rvm said:


> had dinner last night in my newest celine dress, carrying my celine box and wearing my bianca's.
> 
> View attachment 2156028
> 
> 
> unfortunately my ordered guerilla's with black spikes we're too small so i had to send them back


 
a++


----------



## MaryJoe84

megt10 said:


> I wore my Proratas yesterday for several appointments that I had. The skirt is James Jeans, tank Vince, sweater is DVF and the belt in IM.



Classy Outfit!


----------



## megt10

d00rvm said:


> Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and wearing my Bianca's.
> 
> View attachment 2156028
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my ordered Guerilla's with black spikes we're too small so I had to send them back





MaryJoe84 said:


> Classy Outfit!



Thank you so much.


----------



## juliana@

d00rvm said:


> Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and wearing my Bianca's.
> 
> View attachment 2156028
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my ordered Guerilla's with black spikes we're too small so I had to send them back



Love Love Love your outfit. 
Hope you get your Guerrilla's soon, post pictures when you get them.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I wore my Proratas yesterday for several appointments that I had. The skirt is James Jeans, tank Vince, sweater is DVF and the belt in IM.


You look fabulous meg!  You are so stylish even when running errands!


----------



## d00rvm

juliana@ said:


> Love Love Love your outfit.
> Hope you get your Guerrilla's soon, post pictures when you get them.



Thanks Juliana!
They are sold out in Holland and also in the CL online shop in my size
I'm pretty sad about it wanted them sooooo bad!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> You look fabulous meg!  You are so stylish even when running errands!



Thank you so much Beagly.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> I wore my Proratas yesterday for several appointments that I had. The skirt is James Jeans, tank Vince, sweater is DVF and the belt in IM.



I love your outfit Meg!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

d00rvm said:


> Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and wearing my Bianca's.
> 
> View attachment 2156028
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my ordered Guerilla's with black spikes we're too small so I had to send them back



Very cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Outfit from a few days ago. Asos dress, Jcrew cardigan and belt with my Mehari sandals, which are super comfortable!!
> 
> View attachment 2152794



Looking hot!


----------



## Myrkur

wannaprada said:


> Outfit from a few days ago. Asos dress, Jcrew cardigan and belt with my Mehari sandals, which are super comfortable!!
> 
> View attachment 2152794



Love your sandals!


----------



## Myrkur

d00rvm said:


> Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and wearing my Bianca's.
> 
> View attachment 2156028
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my ordered Guerilla's with black spikes we're too small so I had to send them back





Oh I see your post now about the boots lol


----------



## Myrkur

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2152363
> 
> 
> Don't mind my messy bed & poor teddy bear in the background...
> 
> Dress: Milly
> CL: Bianca 120 nude patent



What a nice dress!


----------



## Myrkur

oorin said:


> Had birthday dinner today! Look at my fat face!
> Fendi cuff
> Fendi belt
> Cartier baby love bracelet
> Chanel classic flap
> CL Bianca 120 black patent



You look great oorin!


----------



## Myrkur

sammix3 said:


> Wore the DVF Zarita and my nude Ron Ron's for my birthday dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 2149298



Oh that's the dress with the full zipper on the back right? I wanted to get that dress, but I didn't like that the zipper was going down all the way.


----------



## d00rvm

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very cute!



Thanks Lavender!


----------



## vnapier

d00rvm said:


> Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and wearing my Bianca's.
> 
> View attachment 2156028
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my ordered Guerilla's with black spikes we're too small so I had to send them back



Love that dress! Can't wait for the warm weather to stick around so I can have more fun with my shoes!


----------



## Nolia

Just posted this in my collection thread. Taking my Ron Rons out today!!


----------



## d00rvm

vnapier said:


> Love that dress! Can't wait for the warm weather to stick around so I can have more fun with my shoes!



Thank you


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> Just posted this in my collection thread. Taking my Ron Rons out today!!


Looking fabulous Nolia!


----------



## Nolia

beagly911 said:


> Looking fabulous Nolia!



Thanks so much, beagly!


----------



## AEGIS

Nolia said:


> Just posted this in my collection thread. Taking my Ron Rons out today!!




well you look pretty damn cool


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> Wore the DVF Zarita and my nude Ron Ron's for my birthday dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 2149298





have you lost weight if you don't mind me asking? you look great and happy bday! twins on the dress! you wear it much better than i.


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> I'm pretty thick. Who cares. Rock your clothes and shoes





i like your confidence girl!


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Graffiti piggy 120 and Venus dress for girls lunch day
> View attachment 2147456
> View attachment 2147457
> View attachment 2147458


 
_Those shoes_ certainly put the _Venus_ on the Venus dress!... . Congrats, you 'stole' the lunch I am sure!

B


----------



## mrscurvy

Nolia said:


> Just posted this in my collection thread. Taking my Ron Rons out today!!



Love the outfit.. Where are the pants from?


----------



## Brazucaa

d00rvm said:


> Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and wearing my Bianca's.
> 
> View attachment 2156028
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my ordered Guerilla's with black spikes we're too small so I had to send them back


 
Guerillas or no Guerrillas... you still look like on a (winning) warpath... You look so pretty, congratulations. And you did the right colour choice, regarding the dress, if I may - the blue looks fantastic on you.

B


----------



## Nolia

AEGIS said:


> well you look pretty damn cool





mrscurvy said:


> Love the outfit.. Where are the pants from?



Thanks so much!  Pants are from XXI~


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> I wore my Proratas yesterday for several appointments that I had. The skirt is James Jeans, tank Vince, sweater is DVF and the belt in IM.


 
Looking GREAT, girl - as always (I am running out of superlatives to write about your outfits... )

The sweater and the belt give the right amount of 'splash' (of colour) to what looks like a 'little black dress'

B


----------



## mrscurvy

Nolia said:


> Thanks so much!  Pants are from XXI~



Very nice!


----------



## sammix3

hermosa_vogue said:


> Love the colour of that dress, you look stunning!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love how rich the color of the dress is! Glamorous!






			
				Jönathan;24457206 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!





Myrkur said:


> Beautiful and congrats!





Kayapo97 said:


> love the dress very pretty hope you had a great BD!





AEGIS said:


> have you lost weight if you don't mind me asking? you look great and happy bday! twins on the dress! you wear it much better than i.



Thank you so much everyone!  I had an amazing time and loved my outfit. 

*Aegis *- Yes I did, just a few pounds.  But every pound counts on some one with my petite frame.  Thanks for noticing!  I bet you look great in your Zarita and can't wait to see some modeling pics.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Nolia said:


> Just posted this in my collection thread. Taking my Ron Rons out today!!



I absolutely LOVE your phone cover!!!


----------



## megt10

Brazucaa said:


> Looking GREAT, girl - as always (I am running out of superlatives to write about your outfits... )
> 
> The sweater and the belt give the right amount of 'splash' (of colour) to what looks like a 'little black dress'
> 
> B



Thanks so much B. You are always so kind.


----------



## evangelineyeun

SongbirdDiva said:


> Forgot to post this 2 days ago lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got so many compliments and stares on these shoes on Monday from men and women. One guy almost got hit by a car because he was more focused on the shoes than the street lol!


Those are hot! Although, I don't think I could walk in them.


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> Just posted this in my collection thread. Taking my Ron Rons out today!!



Wow, you look fantastic Nolia. I love everything about your outfit.


----------



## akillian24

Nolia said:


> Just posted this in my collection thread. Taking my Ron Rons out today!!




This is such a great example of 'effortless' style!  Love it.


----------



## akillian24

Playing with Picstitch....   Graffiti Pigalle 120 on Saturday going out for Date Night.


----------



## Nolia

hermosa_vogue said:


> I absolutely LOVE your phone cover!!!





megt10 said:


> Wow, you look fantastic Nolia. I love everything about your outfit.





akillian24 said:


> This is such a great example of 'effortless' style!  Love it.



Thank you! Akillian, not many people can rock short hair like you do!! Love your graffiti Pigalles too!


----------



## beagly911

akillian24 said:


> Playing with Picstitch....   Graffiti Pigalle 120 on Saturday going out for Date Night.


You look great!


----------



## 8seventeen19

akillian24 said:


> Playing with Picstitch....   Graffiti Pigalle 120 on Saturday going out for Date Night.



Awesome outfit, and I love your KS!


----------



## Christchrist

Looking good ladies. Sorry for the general shout out.


----------



## mrscurvy

evangelineyeun said:


> Those are hot! Although, I don't think I could walk in them.



You look great.. Love the shoes..


----------



## sammix3

akillian24 said:


> Playing with Picstitch....   Graffiti Pigalle 120 on Saturday going out for Date Night.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

akillian24 said:


> Playing with Picstitch....   Graffiti Pigalle 120 on Saturday going out for Date Night.



Love the outfit!


----------



## d00rvm

Brazucaa said:


> Guerillas or no Guerrillas... you still look like on a (winning) warpath... You look so pretty, congratulations. And you did the right colour choice, regarding the dress, if I may - the blue looks fantastic on you.
> 
> B



Thanks B!
Wasn't planning to wear the guerilla's with this dress
But still sad they were too small!


----------



## d00rvm

akillian24 said:


> Playing with Picstitch....   Graffiti Pigalle 120 on Saturday going out for Date Night.



You look great!


----------



## d00rvm

Nolia said:


> Just posted this in my collection thread. Taking my Ron Rons out today!!



You look lovely Nolia!


----------



## Elsie87

Hi ladies! 

Today's look:

Tunic: Hema
Leggings: Mexx
Necklace: Chanel
Spiked cuff: Forever 21
Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
Boots: CL Flanavec


----------



## phillj12

Elsie87 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Today's look:
> 
> Tunic: Hema
> Leggings: Mexx
> Necklace: Chanel
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Boots: CL Flanavec



LOVE your look! ESP the Bal bag!


----------



## megt10

akillian24 said:


> Playing with Picstitch....   Graffiti Pigalle 120 on Saturday going out for Date Night.


I love these shoes. They are perfect with your outfit too. You look great.


Elsie87 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Today's look:
> 
> Tunic: Hema
> Leggings: Mexx
> Necklace: Chanel
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Boots: CL Flanavec



Love it, all of it. You look amazing Elsie.


----------



## sammix3

Nolia said:


> Just posted this in my collection thread. Taking my Ron Rons out today!!



The Ron Rons are my fav! Just wish they were 120s though


----------



## Christchrist

Elsie87 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Today's look:
> 
> Tunic: Hema
> Leggings: Mexx
> Necklace: Chanel
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Boots: CL Flanavec



Looking good gurl


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Today's look:
> 
> Tunic: Hema
> Leggings: Mexx
> Necklace: Chanel
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Boots: CL Flanavec


You look awesome Elsie!


----------



## Nolia

d00rvm said:


> You look lovely Nolia!






Elsie87 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Today's look:
> 
> Tunic: Hema
> Leggings: Mexx
> Necklace: Chanel
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Boots: CL Flanavec



I adore the entire outfit!!



sammix3 said:


> The Ron Rons are my fav! Just wish they were 120s though



Then they'd be Lady Lynches!!


----------



## sammix3

Nolia said:


> I adore the entire outfit!!
> 
> 
> 
> Then they'd be Lady Lynches!!



Oh really? I didn't know!


----------



## vnapier

Forgive the work bathroom shots....breaking in my new Pigalle 120's. Zara pants and Gap T.


----------



## beagly911

vnapier said:


> Forgive the work bathroom shots....breaking in my new Pigalle 120's. Zara pants and Gap T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2163781
> View attachment 2163782


So cute...good luck with the break in!


----------



## Christchrist

vnapier said:


> Forgive the work bathroom shots....breaking in my new Pigalle 120's. Zara pants and Gap T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2163781
> View attachment 2163782



Hey they look great on you. How did you do with them?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

vnapier said:


> Forgive the work bathroom shots....breaking in my new Pigalle 120's. Zara pants and Gap T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2163781
> View attachment 2163782



Loving the classic heels!


----------



## mrscurvy

vnapier said:


> Forgive the work bathroom shots....breaking in my new Pigalle 120's. Zara pants and Gap T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2163781
> View attachment 2163782



These are so sexy.. It's amazing how a pair of shoes can just change the look of a simple outfit.. Love it!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

vnapier said:


> Forgive the work bathroom shots....breaking in my new Pigalle 120's. Zara pants and Gap T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2163781
> View attachment 2163782



I love your new pigalle 120's! I wish I could wear shoes this high, but right now I am working on 100's. They look great on you!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Today I wore my CL Simple 85's in Framboise. This was one of the colors I had to get from a few years ago.  My skirt is J. Crew and the belt is Anthropologie.


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> Today I wore my CL Simple 85's in Framboise. This was one of the colors I had to get from a few years ago.  My skirt is J. Crew and the belt is Anthropologie.


Yet another awesome look hellokatiegirl!


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Graffiti piggy 120 and Venus dress for girls lunch day
> View attachment 2147456
> View attachment 2147457
> View attachment 2147458




I'm catching up.... LOVE!!!!  And 
I love the white.


----------



## akillian24

Nolia said:


> Thank you! Akillian, not many people can rock short hair like you do!! Love your graffiti Pigalles too!



Thank you! That's my "mom haircut".  



beagly911 said:


> You look great!



Thank you! We had a lovely time. 



shoeaddictklw said:


> Awesome outfit, and I love your KS!



Thank you! I love her line as well!  So clean, but elegant.  




sammix3 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you! Why my pigalles getting.. dare I say... more comfortable?  



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the outfit!


Thank you very much.


----------



## sammix3

vnapier said:


> Forgive the work bathroom shots....breaking in my new Pigalle 120's. Zara pants and Gap T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2163781
> View attachment 2163782



You look super fierce in your pigalle's!  I take pics at my work's bathroom all the time 



hellokatiegirl said:


> Today I wore my CL Simple 85's in Framboise. This was one of the colors I had to get from a few years ago.  My skirt is J. Crew and the belt is Anthropologie.



Loving all the pretty colors.  Such a great look for spring.


----------



## DebbiNC

hellokatiegirl said:


> Today I wore my CL Simple 85's in Framboise. This was one of the colors I had to get from a few years ago.  My skirt is J. Crew and the belt is Anthropologie.




Very pretty! Love the way the shoes make everything work!


----------



## DebbiNC

vnapier said:


> Forgive the work bathroom shots....breaking in my new Pigalle 120's. Zara pants and Gap T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2163781
> View attachment 2163782




Those  "Piggies" are awesome...even in the bathroom! Hope the break in goes well!


----------



## nthuhang

Please take a look at my reveal of my CL Corneille and Chanel Espadrilles!
http://youtu.be/FUYPtc4OrK0


----------



## vnapier

mrscurvy said:


> These are so sexy.. It's amazing how a pair of shoes can just change the look of a simple outfit.. Love it!!



Agreed! I almost felt bad for not having a more sassy outfit on. Lol. But the heels brought it together!! Thanks!


----------



## vnapier

Christchrist said:


> Hey they look great on you. How did you do with them?



It wasn't awful. Did a lot of sitting and slow walks. Lol. My calves killed that evening. Haha! But can't wait to wear again. Crazy!


----------



## vnapier

hellokatiegirl said:


> Today I wore my CL Simple 85's in Framboise. This was one of the colors I had to get from a few years ago.  My skirt is J. Crew and the belt is Anthropologie.



The color pop is fab!


----------



## wannaprada

I find myself super behind, again. Everyone looks great!


----------



## wannaprada

Kay Unger dress, Jcrew cardi, Mehari pumps.


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Kay Unger dress, Jcrew cardi, Mehari pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2165731


Looking incredible wanna!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

DebbiNC said:


> Very pretty! Love the way the shoes make everything work!



Thanks! Yes, the pink color matches some of the "sparkles" of my belt.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

vnapier said:


> The color pop is fab!



Thanks vnapier!



beagly911 said:


> Yet another awesome look hellokatiegirl!



You're so sweet! Thanks beagly! 



sammix3 said:


> You look super fierce in your pigalle's!  I take pics at my work's bathroom all the time
> 
> Loving all the pretty colors.  Such a great look for spring.



Thank you! I love color as you can probably tell!


----------



## mrscurvy

wannaprada said:


> Kay Unger dress, Jcrew cardi, Mehari pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2165731



Love!!


----------



## d00rvm

Hi CL lovers!
I will be in New York from 20 till the 27th of May! (First time in NYC)
Anyone have tips on where to shop voor Louboutin?
I will be staying at The Four Seasons! And already saw on the website which shopping streets are nearby! But haven't got a clue which (department)stores to go to!
TIA


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> Looking incredible wanna!!



Thanks Beagly!


----------



## wannaprada

mrscurvy said:


> Love!!



Thanks Mrscurvy!


----------



## wannaprada

d00rvm said:


> Hi CL lovers!
> I will be in New York from 20 till the 27th of May! (First time in NYC)
> Anyone have tips on where to shop voor Louboutin?
> I will be staying at The Four Seasons! And already saw on the website which shopping streets are nearby! But haven't got a clue which (department)stores to go to!
> TIA



There are plenty of spots! You have Bergdorf, Saks, Barneys, and the two CL boutiques, Madison and Horatio. Saks, Barneys and Madison Boutique are within walking distance from one another. Have fun!


----------



## Elsie87

Wearing my new jacket out today (with some Loubies of course!):

Jacket: Barbara Bui
Top: H&M
Leggings: Mexx
Ring: H&M
Bag: Valentino Rockstud
Shoes: CL blue glittart VP


----------



## d00rvm

wannaprada said:


> There are plenty of spots! You have Bergdorf, Saks, Barneys, and the two CL boutiques, Madison and Horatio. Saks, Barneys and Madison Boutique are within walking distance from one another. Have fun!



Thank you so much Wanna!
I'm from Holland, so not that familiar with stores in New York


----------



## SeeingRed

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my new jacket out today (with some Loubies of course!):
> 
> Jacket: Barbara Bui
> Top: H&M
> Leggings: Mexx
> Ring: H&M
> Bag: Valentino Rockstud
> Shoes: CL blue glittart VP


 Adorable!  I have been on such a jacket craze this year...


----------



## loubi_love

wannaprada said:


> Kay Unger dress, Jcrew cardi, Mehari pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2165731



Great outfit!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my new jacket out today (with some Loubies of course!):
> 
> Jacket: Barbara Bui
> Top: H&M
> Leggings: Mexx
> Ring: H&M
> Bag: Valentino Rockstud
> Shoes: CL blue glittart VP


You look lovely Elsie, the new jacket is great!


----------



## wannaprada

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my new jacket out today (with some Loubies of course!):
> 
> Jacket: Barbara Bui
> Top: H&M
> Leggings: Mexx
> Ring: H&M
> Bag: Valentino Rockstud
> Shoes: CL blue glittart VP



Looking good as usual Elsie!


----------



## wannaprada

loubi_love said:


> Great outfit!



Thanks loubi!


----------



## Myrkur

d00rvm said:


> Hi CL lovers!
> I will be in New York from 20 till the 27th of May! (First time in NYC)
> Anyone have tips on where to shop voor Louboutin?
> I will be staying at The Four Seasons! And already saw on the website which shopping streets are nearby! But haven't got a clue which (department)stores to go to!
> TIA



Oooh you are going, how nice! Is your boyfriend coming with you?


----------



## d00rvm

Myrkur said:


> Oooh you are going, how nice! Is your boyfriend coming with you?



Noooo!
Going to visit my girlfriend
She's living there for 5 months!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you ladies for all the lovely comments! 



Beautiful Spring day today:

Retro dress: Hell Bunny Vixen
Bangles: Zeeman
Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
Shoes: CL nichel Turbella


----------



## Nadin22

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you ladies for all the lovely comments!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Spring day today:
> 
> Retro dress: Hell Bunny Vixen
> Bangles: Zeeman
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Shoes: CL nichel Turbella



Very cute outfit!


----------



## Ilgin

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you ladies for all the lovely comments!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Spring day today:
> 
> Retro dress: Hell Bunny Vixen
> Bangles: Zeeman
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Shoes: CL nichel Turbella



Great look with the floral B bag and CLs, *Elsie*! The dress is too cute!!


----------



## Ilgin

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my new jacket out today (with some Loubies of course!):
> 
> Jacket: Barbara Bui
> Top: H&M
> Leggings: Mexx
> Ring: H&M
> Bag: Valentino Rockstud
> Shoes: CL blue glittart VP



So cool and super-chic! The jacket is just TDF!!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you ladies for all the lovely comments!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Spring day today:
> 
> Retro dress: Hell Bunny Vixen
> Bangles: Zeeman
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Shoes: CL nichel Turbella



Love the dress and the bag. You look so pretty.


----------



## SeeingRed

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you ladies for all the lovely comments!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Spring day today:
> 
> Retro dress: Hell Bunny Vixen
> Bangles: Zeeman
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Shoes: CL nichel Turbella


A lovely pin up girl!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you ladies for all the lovely comments!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Spring day today:
> 
> Retro dress: Hell Bunny Vixen
> Bangles: Zeeman
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Shoes: CL nichel Turbella


Absolutely adorable Elsie!!


----------



## AEGIS

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you ladies for all the lovely comments!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Spring day today:
> 
> Retro dress: Hell Bunny Vixen
> Bangles: Zeeman
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Shoes: CL nichel Turbella





you look slimmer....you look great! but you always did/do


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Geezzz ... you are fantastic ... so     :urock:  !




Elsie87 said:


> Thank you ladies for all the lovely comments!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Spring day today:
> 
> Retro dress: Hell Bunny Vixen
> Bangles: Zeeman
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Shoes: CL nichel Turbella


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Everyone looks so fab in their Loubies! It has been a very long time since I've posted here, but in honor of finally finding "the one that got away" here is my outfit pic, wearing my new to me Jade watersnake Altadamas &#128153;&#128156;&#128153;&#128156;

Outfit from baby girl's Baptism on Saturday.






Jade ADs with Ted Baker dress and YSL clutch.


----------



## beagly911

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so fab in their Loubies! It has been a very long time since I've posted here, but in honor of finally finding "the one that got away" here is my outfit pic, wearing my new to me Jade watersnake Altadamas &#128153;&#128156;&#128153;&#128156;
> 
> Outfit from baby girl's Baptism on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 2169511
> 
> View attachment 2169512
> 
> 
> Jade ADs with Ted Baker dress and YSL clutch.


You look fabulous!!  It's great to see you again, and congrats to baby girl!


----------



## sammix3

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so fab in their Loubies! It has been a very long time since I've posted here, but in honor of finally finding "the one that got away" here is my outfit pic, wearing my new to me Jade watersnake Altadamas &#128153;&#128156;&#128153;&#128156;
> 
> Outfit from baby girl's Baptism on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 2169511
> 
> View attachment 2169512
> 
> 
> Jade ADs with Ted Baker dress and YSL clutch.



Gorgeous! Missed you on TPF!


----------



## sammix3

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you ladies for all the lovely comments!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Spring day today:
> 
> Retro dress: Hell Bunny Vixen
> Bangles: Zeeman
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Shoes: CL nichel Turbella



So pretty!


----------



## AEGIS

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so fab in their Loubies! It has been a very long time since I've posted here, but in honor of finally finding "the one that got away" here is my outfit pic, wearing my new to me Jade watersnake Altadamas &#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56476;
> 
> Outfit from baby girl's Baptism on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 2169511
> 
> View attachment 2169512
> 
> 
> Jade ADs with Ted Baker dress and YSL clutch.





You look great and you have lost all of your baby weight if not more!  You've inspired so many of my shoe purchases lol. Twins on these


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

beagly911 said:


> You look fabulous!!  It's great to see you again, and congrats to baby girl!


Thank you beagly911!!!


sammix3 said:


> Gorgeous! Missed you on TPF!


Sammix3 thank u so much, I've missed all of you lovely ladies too!



AEGIS said:


> You look great and you have lost all of your baby weight if not more!  You've inspired so many of my shoe purchases lol. Twins on these



You're so sweet AEGIS, thank you so much! I'm very proud to say that I'm now as thin as I was when I was 22 and it feels so good


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Everyone looks fantastic. So much shoe candy to look at here


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Just a few of my most recent outfits with my CLs:


----------



## AEGIS

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Thank you beagly911!!!
> 
> Sammix3 thank u so much, I've missed all of you lovely ladies too!
> 
> 
> 
> You're so sweet AEGIS, thank you so much! I'm very proud to say that I'm now as thin as I was when I was 22 and it feels so good





tbh i am trying to get to the size i was when i was 22 before i have any kids!  just in case so i dont look like a balloon. 22 was when i met my dh and you know--love makes u fat :/

anyway--congrats! you should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## AEGIS

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Just a few of my most recent outfits with my CLs:




love the pink suit and spikes! very sweet and naughty at the same time.


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you for the nice comments everyone! 





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so fab in their Loubies! It has been a very long time since I've posted here, but in honor of finally finding "the one that got away" here is my outfit pic, wearing my new to me Jade watersnake Altadamas &#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56476;
> 
> Outfit from baby girl's Baptism on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 2169511
> 
> View attachment 2169512
> 
> 
> Jade ADs with Ted Baker dress and YSL clutch.


 
You look fantastic! 




Brasilian_Babe said:


> Just a few of my most recent outfits with my CLs:


 
LOVE both looks; you look amazing!


----------



## 9distelle

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so fab in their Loubies! It has been a very long time since I've posted here, but in honor of finally finding "the one that got away" here is my outfit pic, wearing my new to me Jade watersnake Altadamas &#128153;&#128156;&#128153;&#128156;
> 
> Outfit from baby girl's Baptism on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 2169511
> 
> View attachment 2169512
> 
> 
> Jade ADs with Ted Baker dress and YSL clutch.


Love the ADs with that outfit, they look great on you!!


----------



## soleilbrun

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so fab in their Loubies! It has been a very long time since I've posted here, but in honor of finally finding "the one that got away" here is my outfit pic, wearing my new to me Jade watersnake Altadamas &#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56476;
> 
> Outfit from baby girl's Baptism on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 2169511
> 
> View attachment 2169512
> 
> 
> Jade ADs with Ted Baker dress and YSL clutch.


 
You look so polished. I love the shoes with the dress. Are you trying to convince us that you are not currently 22?!?



Brasilian_Babe said:


> Just a few of my most recent outfits with my CLs:


 
Both outfits are great. You have such a flair for accessories. That is where I usually come up short.


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so fab in their Loubies! It has been a very long time since I've posted here, but in honor of finally finding "the one that got away" here is my outfit pic, wearing my new to me Jade watersnake Altadamas &#128153;&#128156;&#128153;&#128156;
> 
> Outfit from baby girl's Baptism on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 2169511
> 
> View attachment 2169512
> 
> 
> Jade ADs with Ted Baker dress and YSL clutch.



You look stunning Dezy. I love the dress with the shoes.


----------



## megt10

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Just a few of my most recent outfits with my CLs:


Gorgeous as always.


----------



## Brazucaa

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so fab in their Loubies! It has been a very long time since I've posted here, but in honor of finally finding "the one that got away" here is my outfit pic, wearing my new to me Jade watersnake Altadamas &#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56476;
> 
> Outfit from baby girl's Baptism on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 2169511
> 
> View attachment 2169512
> 
> 
> Jade ADs with Ted Baker dress and YSL clutch.


 
Running for 'State's Best Dressed Mother' are you??  ( almost wrote Godmother as you looked sooo slim!...)

You look fabulous, congratulations.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Just a few of my most recent outfits with my CLs:


 
Looking GREAT girl - nice to see you back, dear!

B


----------



## stilly

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Just a few of my most recent outfits with my CLs:


 
Both pairs look amazing on you!!!


----------



## Christchrist

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so fab in their Loubies! It has been a very long time since I've posted here, but in honor of finally finding "the one that got away" here is my outfit pic, wearing my new to me Jade watersnake Altadamas &#128153;&#128156;&#128153;&#128156;
> 
> Outfit from baby girl's Baptism on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 2169511
> 
> View attachment 2169512
> 
> 
> Jade ADs with Ted Baker dress and YSL clutch.



You look lovely


----------



## Christchrist

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Just a few of my most recent outfits with my CLs:



You go girl!


----------



## cts900

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so fab in their Loubies! It has been a very long time since I've posted here, but in honor of finally finding "the one that got away" here is my outfit pic, wearing my new to me Jade watersnake Altadamas &#128153;&#128156;&#128153;&#128156;
> 
> Outfit from baby girl's Baptism on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 2169511
> 
> View attachment 2169512
> 
> 
> Jade ADs with Ted Baker dress and YSL clutch.



Seeing you in here is _*such*_ a treat!  You look effervescent.  Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous .


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so fab in their Loubies! It has been a very long time since I've posted here, but in honor of finally finding "the one that got away" here is my outfit pic, wearing my new to me Jade watersnake Altadamas &#128153;&#128156;&#128153;&#128156;
> 
> Outfit from baby girl's Baptism on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 2169511
> 
> View attachment 2169512
> 
> 
> Jade ADs with Ted Baker dress and YSL clutch.



Such a breath of fresh air to see you posting here again!! You have been missed  and you look radiant, congratulations on your baby girl. I loved your posts in heels when she was in your belly too


----------



## beagly911

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Just a few of my most recent outfits with my CLs:


Both outfits are beautiful!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Just a few of my most recent outfits with my CLs:


 
you look fab!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

soleilbrun said:


> You look so polished. I love the shoes with the dress. Are you trying to convince us that you are not currently 22?!?


you are so sweet! add 8 years to the 22!



megt10 said:


> You look stunning Dezy. I love the dress with the shoes.


thanks meg!!!



Brazucaa said:


> Running for 'State's Best Dressed Mother' are you?? ( almost wrote Godmother as you looked sooo slim!...)
> 
> You look fabulous, congratulations.
> 
> B


Seriously, you made my day! thank you so much! 



Christchrist said:


> You look lovely


thank you!!



cts900 said:


> Seeing you in here is _*such*_ a treat! You look effervescent. Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous .


 


LamborghiniGirl said:


> Such a breath of fresh air to see you posting here again!! You have been missed  and you look radiant, congratulations on your baby girl. I loved your posts in heels when she was in your belly too


*cts900, LamborghiniGirl- *you ladies sure know how to welcome a girl back! thank you both so much for the lovely compliments, I have missed you both!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thank you ladies for all your kind words. You are all too sweet.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so fab in their Loubies! It has been a very long time since I've posted here, but in honor of finally finding "the one that got away" here is my outfit pic, wearing my new to me Jade watersnake Altadamas &#128153;&#128156;&#128153;&#128156;
> 
> Outfit from baby girl's Baptism on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 2169511
> 
> View attachment 2169512
> 
> 
> Jade ADs with Ted Baker dress and YSL clutch.



Super hot!!! Your rocking the outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Just a few of my most recent outfits with my CLs:



I'm loving the pairings!


----------



## Elsie87

Hello ladies! 

Today's outfit:

Blazer: Gucci
Top: no brand
Skinnies: Esprit
Spiked cuff: Forever 21
Bag: Chanel Scales flap
Shoes: CL Simple 85


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Today's outfit:
> 
> Blazer: Gucci
> Top: no brand
> Skinnies: Esprit
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Bag: Chanel Scales flap
> Shoes: CL Simple 85



Gorgeous, love the red shoes with the neutral outfit.


----------



## phillj12

Brazilian-Babie and Elsie87- LOVE all your outfits! Great style ladies!

BB-what fun colors and patterns-just stunning!

E87- yes, great neutral and pop of color! Love how you've combined your expensive pieces with those that aren't!


----------



## SeeingRed

Elsie87 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Today's outfit:
> 
> Blazer: Gucci
> Top: no brand
> Skinnies: Esprit
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Bag: Chanel Scales flap
> Shoes: CL Simple 85


 So classy!  I love red CLs, but they don't love me...


----------



## legaldiva

GAP black wrap dress
Turquoise jewelry
Ballet pink Petit Rat (I love these gorgeous ladylike pumps!!!!!!!)


----------



## legaldiva

Oops forgot the photos


----------



## poppyseed

legaldiva said:


> Oops forgot the photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2173608
> View attachment 2173609


 

Love this! I forgot how classy a black dress with nude shoes can look.


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Today's outfit:
> 
> Blazer: Gucci
> Top: no brand
> Skinnies: Esprit
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Bag: Chanel Scales flap
> Shoes: CL Simple 85


Love the pop of red, you look great!


----------



## beagly911

legaldiva said:


> Oops forgot the photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2173608
> View attachment 2173609


Very stylish legal, I love the turquoise jewelry!


----------



## Christchrist

Elsie87 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Today's outfit:
> 
> Blazer: Gucci
> Top: no brand
> Skinnies: Esprit
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Bag: Chanel Scales flap
> Shoes: CL Simple 85



Nice pop of red


----------



## Christchrist

legaldiva said:


> Oops forgot the photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2173608
> View attachment 2173609



Always a classy little lassy


----------



## vnapier

akillian24 said:


> Playing with Picstitch....   Graffiti Pigalle 120 on Saturday going out for Date Night.



Those are hot! Outfit is casual but cute and shoes make the outfit sexy!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Just a few of my most recent outfits with my CLs:



Both are so nice, you definitely have style and I love your polish.


----------



## wannaprada

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so fab in their Loubies! It has been a very long time since I've posted here, but in honor of finally finding "the one that got away" here is my outfit pic, wearing my new to me Jade watersnake Altadamas &#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56476;
> 
> Outfit from baby girl's Baptism on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 2169511
> 
> View attachment 2169512
> 
> 
> Jade ADs with Ted Baker dress and YSL clutch.


 
So glad to see you back!  You look gorgeous as always!


----------



## megt10

legaldiva said:


> Oops forgot the photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2173608
> View attachment 2173609



You look stunning Legal! I love the nude shoes with the black dress.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Balota in cobalt. The top is DVF, pants TR, belt Hermes, bag is NG and the jacket is Balenciaga in cyclone.


----------



## poppyseed

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Balota in cobalt. The top is DVF, pants TR, belt Hermes, bag is NG and the jacket is Balenciaga in cyclone.



Wow Meg, I love all the shades of blue and aqua...


----------



## poppyseed

I have a really crappy photo with my new Alexander McQueen bag and my multi glitter Pigalle Plato 140, I think these shoes are going to kill feet today!


----------



## wannaprada

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Just a few of my most recent outfits with my CLs:



Love, love that pink suit!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Balota in cobalt. The top is DVF, pants TR, belt Hermes, bag is NG and the jacket is Balenciaga in cyclone.



Love the color of your Balotas!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Balota in cobalt. The top is DVF, pants TR, belt Hermes, bag is NG and the jacket is Balenciaga in cyclone.



You look great meg. Love that belt


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> I have a really crappy photo with my new Alexander McQueen bag and my multi glitter Pigalle Plato 140, I think these shoes are going to kill feet today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175805



Love the bag. How are your feet


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Love the bag. How are your feet


 
Thanks! I changed into my flats now lol!


----------



## akillian24

poppyseed said:


> I have a really crappy photo with my new Alexander McQueen bag and my multi glitter Pigalle Plato 140, I think these shoes are going to kill feet today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175805



I just wore my new PP 140s last night... and either I've forgotten how painful Pigalle 120s are to break in, or my PP 140s are actually less comfortable than my 120s.  Love your look!


----------



## beagly911

My outfit today, Loft dress (it's about 2 sizes too big now), scarf (birthday present) and nude 70 simples


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> My outfit today, Loft dress (it's about 2 sizes too big now), scarf (birthday present) and nude 70 simples



Love that dress!


----------



## Nolia

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Balota in cobalt. The top is DVF, pants TR, belt Hermes, bag is NG and the jacket is Balenciaga in cyclone.



Great outfit!1 That cobalt is TDF though I don't think that's the Balota.


----------



## Nolia

*Updating with two images!!

First look was from last week's sunny, sweaty and hot shopping trip. Top to bottom low end: H&M, Suzy Shier, Roots but shoes are Louboutiin Hola Chica Studded Gladiator Sandals.

Second look is tonight's casual outfit. Again, lots of H&M and XXI stuff finished with a Chanel WOC and Louboutin Ron Rons.*


----------



## MotoChiq

Nolia said:


> *Updating with two images!!
> 
> First look was from last week's sunny, sweaty and hot shopping trip. Top to bottom low end: H&M, Suzy Shier, Roots but shoes are Louboutiin Hola Chica Studded Gladiator Sandals.
> 
> Second look is tonight's casual outfit. Again, lots of H&M and XXI stuff finished with a Chanel WOC and Louboutin Ron Rons.*



Love you phone case!


----------



## Myrkur

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so fab in their Loubies! It has been a very long time since I've posted here, but in honor of finally finding "the one that got away" here is my outfit pic, wearing my new to me Jade watersnake Altadamas &#128153;&#128156;&#128153;&#128156;
> 
> Outfit from baby girl's Baptism on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 2169511
> 
> View attachment 2169512
> 
> 
> Jade ADs with Ted Baker dress and YSL clutch.



You look beautiful!


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> My outfit today, Loft dress (it's about 2 sizes too big now), scarf (birthday present) and nude 70 simples



Lovely outfit


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Balota in cobalt. The top is DVF, pants TR, belt Hermes, bag is NG and the jacket is Balenciaga in cyclone.


I love all the color meg!


----------



## beagly911

poppyseed said:


> I have a really crappy photo with my new Alexander McQueen bag and my multi glitter Pigalle Plato 140, I think these shoes are going to kill feet today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175805


Looking good poppyseed!


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> *Updating with two images!!
> 
> First look was from last week's sunny, sweaty and hot shopping trip. Top to bottom low end: H&M, Suzy Shier, Roots but shoes are Louboutiin Hola Chica Studded Gladiator Sandals.
> 
> Second look is tonight's casual outfit. Again, lots of H&M and XXI stuff finished with a Chanel WOC and Louboutin Ron Rons.*


Cute outfits Nolia!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Love that dress!





Myrkur said:


> Lovely outfit


Thank so very much ladies!


----------



## megt10

legaldiva said:


> Oops forgot the photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2173608
> View attachment 2173609





Nolia said:


> Great outfit!1 That cobalt is TDF though I don't think that's the Balota.



Thank you. You are right of course. They are the Denis that is what I get for rushing, lol.


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> Wow Meg, I love all the shades of blue and aqua...





wannaprada said:


> Love the color of your Balotas!





Christchrist said:


> You look great meg. Love that belt





Nolia said:


> Great outfit!1 That cobalt is TDF though I don't think that's the Balota.





beagly911 said:


> I love all the color meg!



Thank you ladies so much. BTW, these are the Denis not Balota


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> I have a really crappy photo with my new Alexander McQueen bag and my multi glitter Pigalle Plato 140, I think these shoes are going to kill feet today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175805


Love the bag Poppyseed. You look great. These shoes just kill my feet too.


beagly911 said:


> My outfit today, Loft dress (it's about 2 sizes too big now), scarf (birthday present) and nude 70 simples


Gorgeous dress Beagly, you look beautiful in it.


Nolia said:


> *Updating with two images!!
> 
> First look was from last week's sunny, sweaty and hot shopping trip. Top to bottom low end: H&M, Suzy Shier, Roots but shoes are Louboutiin Hola Chica Studded Gladiator Sandals.
> 
> Second look is tonight's casual outfit. Again, lots of H&M and XXI stuff finished with a Chanel WOC and Louboutin Ron Rons.*


Nolia, you look awesome in both outfits. I love the sandals they are so cute.


----------



## Nolia

MotoChiq said:


> Love you phone case!





beagly911 said:


> Cute outfits Nolia!!





megt10 said:


> Nolia, you look awesome in both outfits. I love the sandals they are so cute.



Thank you for the kind comments!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Love the bag Poppyseed. You look great. These shoes just kill my feet too.
> 
> Gorgeous dress Beagly, you look beautiful in it.
> 
> Nolia, you look awesome in both outfits. I love the sandals they are so cute.


Thank you meg.


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> My outfit today, Loft dress (it's about 2 sizes too big now), scarf (birthday present) and nude 70 simples



You're wasting away girl. You look good.  Feel good?


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> You're wasting away girl. You look good.  Feel good?


It feels great!!!  I bought a pair of AT pants and a skirt in a size 8...I've never been a size 8 in my adult life EVER!!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> It feels great!!!  I bought a pair of AT pants and a skirt in a size 8...I've never been a size 8 in my adult life EVER!!!



Go beagly! Nice work


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> My outfit today, Loft dress (it's about 2 sizes too big now), scarf (birthday present) and nude 70 simples


You are beautiful!


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> You are beautiful!


Thanks so much, more to come as I start at AT on Monday!  woohoo!!!


----------



## MaryJoe84

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Balota in cobalt. The top is DVF, pants TR, belt Hermes, bag is NG and the jacket is Balenciaga in cyclone.


Very chic, as always!!!


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> Thanks so much, more to come as I start at AT on Monday!  woohoo!!!



Oh my! Can't wait to see!!!!  
HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> My outfit today, Loft dress (it's about 2 sizes too big now), scarf (birthday present) and nude 70 simples


 
Congratulations B, on ALL grounds - size, elegance AND being back to work!!

I, for one, am very much looking forward to see those new outfits - in ANY size! 

B


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> It feels great!!!  I bought a pair of AT pants and a skirt in a size 8...I've never been a size 8 in my adult life EVER!!!


How awesome is that. Congratulations.


beagly911 said:


> Thanks so much, more to come as I start at AT on Monday!  woohoo!!!



More Congrats Beagly. I am so happy for you on all fronts.


----------



## sammix3

Wore my glitter Puglia to lunch today


----------



## martinaa

sammix3 said:


> Wore my glitter Puglia to lunch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179163


 
Oh my, you look amazing! May I ask where you got the dress?


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Wore my glitter Puglia to lunch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179163



You look beautiful Sammi. I love the dress on you.


----------



## poppyseed

akillian24 said:


> I just wore my new PP 140s last night... and either I've forgotten how painful Pigalle 120s are to break in, or my PP 140s are actually less comfortable than my 120s. Love your look!


 

Thanks! Haha, on that day I has a couple of blisters and that's only from half a day wearing them at work (mostly sitting down)! Yes, it was my first tim wearing them, but I bought them worn guessing probably once or twice, so not sure what it would have been like if they were new!!


----------



## poppyseed

beagly911 said:


> Looking good poppyseed!


 


megt10 said:


> Love the bag Poppyseed. You look great. These shoes just kill my feet too.
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! Glad to know I'm not the only one Meg!


----------



## sammix3

martinaa said:


> Oh my, you look amazing! May I ask where you got the dress?



Thank you! I got it at Aritzia.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> You look beautiful Sammi. I love the dress on you.



Thanks Meg! I love this dress too! So comfy and cute! I love how the fabric feels and it doesn't wrinkle.


----------



## legaldiva

megt10 said:


> You look stunning Legal! I love the nude shoes with the black dress.


 
Thank you, everyone, for hte comments!  I duck in to post photos on my phone and don't come back enough to express how wonderful this thread is!

I love those Petit Rat in person, and I did NOT like them at all before I tried them on.  The magic of Louboutin.

So positive & encouraging!!!


----------



## wannaprada

sammix3 said:


> Wore my glitter Puglia to lunch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179163



Lovely outfit and that Celine bag!


----------



## Nolia

sammix3 said:


> Wore my glitter Puglia to lunch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179163



Simple and stunning!!


----------



## poppyseed

Today's neutral outfit with some bright accesories:
Jeans: Ralph Lauren
Tops: River Island and Warehouse
Shoes: Rose Matador Pigalle 100
Bag: Alexander McQueen Novak
Jewellery: H&M necklace, Republic bracelets and ring


----------



## poppyseed

Ok accidentally hit send!!
Pics:


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the bag Poppyseed. You look great. These shoes just kill my feet too.
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! Glad to know I'm not the only one Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. My PP are better than my 1 pair of Pigalles but the patent PP spike hurt my feet a lot the leather version is much better for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> Ok accidentally hit send!!
> Pics:
> View attachment 2180449
> View attachment 2180450



You look stunning. I love the shoes with your outfit. Just gorgeous.


----------



## vnapier

Black Zara shirt
Gap scarf
J brand jeans
Particule nude pumps


----------



## poppyseed

megt10 said:


> poppyseed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. My PP are better than my 1 pair of Pigalles but the patent PP spike hurt my feet a lot the leather version is much better for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look stunning. I love the shoes with your outfit. Just gorgeous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Meg, that is an honour coming from you who always looks so lovely!
> I think I have to give my PPs a bit more chance to prove themselves...and true - the material makes a huge difference, glitter is not my favourite on comfort!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

vnapier said:


> View attachment 2180481
> 
> Black Zara shirt
> Gap scarf
> J brand jeans
> Particule nude pumps



I love your outfit!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sammix3 said:


> Wore my glitter Puglia to lunch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179163



Very pretty! The dress is gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

vnapier said:


> View attachment 2180481
> 
> Black Zara shirt
> Gap scarf
> J brand jeans
> Particule nude pumps


Great look!!


----------



## beagly911

My last two outfits...
First is from Mothers Day
Ann Taylor Dress
Calvin Klein Shrug
Navy Simple 70









Second is from today at work...
Ann Taylor Dress
Calvin Klein  Shrug
Nude Simple 70's


----------



## Chanieish

beagly911 said:


> My last two outfits...
> First is from Mothers Day
> Ann Taylor Dress
> Calvin Klein Shrug
> Navy Simple 70
> 
> Second is from today at work...
> Ann Taylor Dress
> Calvin Klein  Shrug
> Nude Simple 70's



You look amazing *beagly*! That first dress is especially stunning! Is it still available? 

Love your style! I like pops of color and CL's of course!


----------



## beagly911

Chanieish said:


> You look amazing *beagly*! That first dress is especially stunning! Is it still available?
> 
> Love your style! I like pops of color and CL's of course!


Thank you so much, and the first dress is still on the Ann Taylor web site under the sale section!!  Go, go, go...regular and petite!!!


----------



## Chanieish

beagly911 said:


> Thank you so much, and the first dress is still on the Ann Taylor web site under the sale section!!  Go, go, go...regular and petite!!!



Thanks!

I ordered it in petite. I like to show a little leg.  

Also ordered the Windswept Floral Print Sleeveless Dress. The print is so pretty! Hope they fit! Great sale.


----------



## beagly911

Chanieish said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I ordered it in petite. I like to show a little leg.
> 
> Also ordered the Windswept Floral Print Sleeveless Dress. The print is so pretty! Hope they fit! Great sale.


YEAH!!  I so love AT sales and the fit is so GREAT!!  I hope you have a great fit!!


----------



## poppyseed

beagly911 said:


> My last two outfits...
> First is from Mothers Day
> Ann Taylor Dress
> Calvin Klein Shrug
> Navy Simple 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is from today at work...
> Ann Taylor Dress
> Calvin Klein Shrug
> Nude Simple 70's


 
Beagly, you look fabulous! I love both dresses


----------



## Mrs. MFH

beagly911 said:


> My last two outfits...
> First is from Mothers Day
> Ann Taylor Dress
> Calvin Klein Shrug
> Navy Simple 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is from today at work...
> Ann Taylor Dress
> Calvin Klein  Shrug
> Nude Simple 70's



You look good Beagly. Love the second dress the most!


----------



## MaryJoe84

beagly911 said:


> My last two outfits...
> First is from Mothers Day
> Ann Taylor Dress
> Calvin Klein Shrug
> Navy Simple 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is from today at work...
> Ann Taylor Dress
> Calvin Klein  Shrug
> Nude Simple 70's


very nice and chic outfits!!!!


----------



## phillj12

vnapier said:


> View attachment 2180481
> 
> Black Zara shirt
> Gap scarf
> J brand jeans
> Particule nude pumps



Looks great!


----------



## beagly911

poppyseed said:


> Beagly, you look fabulous! I love both dresses





Mrs. MFH said:


> You look good Beagly. Love the second dress the most!





MaryJoe84 said:


> very nice and chic outfits!!!!


Thank you so much ladies!! Getting ready for another interview today...pics to come!


----------



## vnapier

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your outfit!!!



Thanks! I'm so simple...so I let the shoes do all the work. Haha!


----------



## vnapier

Just got this dress yesterday and was trying on with my new Nude Kid leather Pigalle 100mm.
Wearing shoes at work so ill post my outfit later!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> My last two outfits...
> First is from Mothers Day
> Ann Taylor Dress
> Calvin Klein Shrug
> Navy Simple 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is from today at work...
> Ann Taylor Dress
> Calvin Klein  Shrug
> Nude Simple 70's



Looking good beagly


----------



## Christchrist

vnapier said:


> View attachment 2183074
> 
> Just got this dress yesterday and was trying on with my new Nude Kid leather Pigalle 100mm.
> Wearing shoes at work so ill post my outfit later!


I like the dress with the shoes


----------



## vnapier




----------



## mrscurvy

vnapier said:


> View attachment 2183206
> View attachment 2183208
> View attachment 2183210



Gorgeoussssss.. You are making want to buy these!!!


----------



## briska1989

vnapier said:


> View attachment 2183206
> View attachment 2183208
> View attachment 2183210


Beautifull outfit :o


----------



## Chanieish

vnapier said:


> View attachment 2183074
> 
> Just got this dress yesterday and was trying on with my new Nude Kid leather Pigalle 100mm.
> Wearing shoes at work so ill post my outfit later!





vnapier said:


> View attachment 2183206
> View attachment 2183208
> View attachment 2183210



Great looking in your Piggies!


----------



## Christchrist

vnapier said:


> View attachment 2183206
> View attachment 2183208
> View attachment 2183210



I love when you ladies do to work in style


----------



## megt10

vnapier said:


> View attachment 2180481
> 
> Black Zara shirt
> Gap scarf
> J brand jeans
> Particule nude pumps


Such a cute outfit, love it.


beagly911 said:


> My last two outfits...
> First is from Mothers Day
> Ann Taylor Dress
> Calvin Klein Shrug
> Navy Simple 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is from today at work...
> Ann Taylor Dress
> Calvin Klein  Shrug
> Nude Simple 70's


You look stunning in both dresses.


vnapier said:


> View attachment 2183074
> 
> Just got this dress yesterday and was trying on with my new Nude Kid leather Pigalle 100mm.
> Wearing shoes at work so ill post my outfit later!


Beautiful dress and it looks so good with the shoes.


vnapier said:


> View attachment 2183206
> View attachment 2183208
> View attachment 2183210



Cute look.


----------



## mrscurvy

vnapier said:


> View attachment 2183206
> View attachment 2183208
> View attachment 2183210



I purchased these this morning so now I'm blaming you for my empty pockets lol,. Can't wait to get them


----------



## poppyseed

Yesterday's ensemble
My fav Topshop jacket, Zuzi Zuzi dress, Dorothy Perkins belt, Alexander McQueen Novak, black/leopard Maggies and Angus the labrador who's always close by watching what I'm doing


----------



## poppyseed

vnapier said:


> View attachment 2183074
> 
> Just got this dress yesterday and was trying on with my new Nude Kid leather Pigalle 100mm.
> Wearing shoes at work so ill post my outfit later!


 
Oh I love the dress!


----------



## briska1989

Poppyseed 

very sexy.


----------



## Nolia

*Tonight's outfit. I adore this skirt but since I am petite, it drags on the floor. So... I think that's a great excuse to wear platforms, don't you? :lolots: Bringing out Madame Butterfly out to play!!*


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Such a cute outfit, love it.
> 
> You look stunning in both dresses.
> 
> Beautiful dress and it looks so good with the shoes.
> 
> 
> Cute look.


Thank you so much!


----------



## beagly911

vnapier said:


> View attachment 2183206
> View attachment 2183208
> View attachment 2183210


Your piggies look great!


----------



## beagly911

poppyseed said:


> Yesterday's ensemble
> My fav Topshop jacket, Zuzi Zuzi dress, Dorothy Perkins belt, Alexander McQueen Novak, black/leopard Maggies and Angus the labrador who's always close by watching what I'm doing
> View attachment 2184395
> View attachment 2184396


Very nice poppyseed, Angus is adorable!


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> *Tonight's outfit. I adore this skirt but since I am petite, it drags on the floor. So... I think that's a great excuse to wear platforms, don't you? :lolots: Bringing out Madame Butterfly out to play!!*


Great look Nolia!


----------



## pixiesparkle

I haven't been to a party for a while..here's my outfit last night . The theme was black, white, red and gold.
Three Floor dress, Sandro sequin jacket, an old clutch (can't remember where I got it from), YSL Arty ring, Cartier love bracelet and Fifi in red pony hair


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> Yesterday's ensemble
> My fav Topshop jacket, Zuzi Zuzi dress, Dorothy Perkins belt, Alexander McQueen Novak, black/leopard Maggies and Angus the labrador who's always close by watching what I'm doing
> View attachment 2184395
> View attachment 2184396



The whole outfit is stunning especially Angus . I love the green of your dress with the shoes. They go so nicely together.


----------



## megt10

pixiesparkle said:


> I haven't been to a party for a while..here's my outfit last night . The theme was black, white, red and gold.
> Three Floor dress, Sandro sequin jacket, an old clutch (can't remember where I got it from), YSL Arty ring, Cartier love bracelet and Fifi in red pony hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2185123
> View attachment 2185124



You both look stunning.


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *Tonight's outfit. I adore this skirt but since I am petite, it drags on the floor. So... I think that's a great excuse to wear platforms, don't you? :lolots: Bringing out Madame Butterfly out to play!!*



Love


----------



## Chanieish

Nolia said:


> *Tonight's outfit. I adore this skirt but since I am petite, it drags on the floor. So... I think that's a great excuse to wear platforms, don't you? :lolots: Bringing out Madame Butterfly out to play!!*



I think maxi lengths are so flattering and elongating.  You look great! Love the MBBs!



pixiesparkle said:


> I haven't been to a party for a while..here's my outfit last night . The theme was black, white, red and gold.
> Three Floor dress, Sandro sequin jacket, an old clutch (can't remember where I got it from), YSL Arty ring, Cartier love bracelet and Fifi in red pony hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2185123
> View attachment 2185124



Amazing sparkles and CLs! Marquee is one of my favorite clubs! I try to go there thrice a year!  I live in California so its not that far.


----------



## Nolia

beagly911 said:


> Great look Nolia!





megt10 said:


> Love





Chanieish said:


> I think maxi lengths are so flattering and elongating.  You look great! Love the MBBs!



Thank you!  I was so afraid that maxi skirts would look odd on me since I am petite, but I think it all comes down to proportion... that and a pair of excellent heels!


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> *Tonight's outfit. I adore this skirt but since I am petite, it drags on the floor. So... I think that's a great excuse to wear platforms, don't you? :lolots: Bringing out Madame Butterfly out to play!!*



That's so cute


----------



## vnapier

mrscurvy said:


> Gorgeoussssss.. You are making want to buy these!!!



Thanks! They were much easier to wear than my 120's! Haha!


----------



## vnapier

Can someone tell me what UGH stands for? I get its like you ultimate shoe desire but what does it mean?


----------



## beagly911

vnapier said:


> Can someone tell me what UGH stands for? I get its like you ultimate shoe desire but what does it mean?


Ultimate Holy Grail, the one you will search and low for!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nolia said:


> *Tonight's outfit. I adore this skirt but since I am petite, it drags on the floor. So... I think that's a great excuse to wear platforms, don't you? :lolots: Bringing out Madame Butterfly out to play!!*



WOnderful idea!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

poppyseed said:


> Yesterday's ensemble
> My fav Topshop jacket, Zuzi Zuzi dress, Dorothy Perkins belt, Alexander McQueen Novak, black/leopard Maggies and Angus the labrador who's always close by watching what I'm doing
> View attachment 2184395
> View attachment 2184396



I;m loving the colors you out together on your outfit!! Very nice!


----------



## Elsie87

Goodmorning  ladies! 

Today's outfit:

Dress: Pepe Jeans
Cuff: vintage
Bag: vintage Chanel
Shoes: CL Altadama 100


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Goodmorning  ladies!
> 
> Today's outfit:
> 
> Dress: Pepe Jeans
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: CL Altadama 100



Love this dress on you Elsie. You look fabulous, and I love the bag too.


----------



## beagly911

Yesterday for work...

Ummm...Ann Taylor with Fuxia Newton's


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Goodmorning  ladies!
> 
> Today's outfit:
> 
> Dress: Pepe Jeans
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: CL Altadama 100



Great look Elsie, you look so beautiful!


----------



## cts900

vnapier said:


> Can someone tell me what UGH stands for? I get its like you ultimate shoe desire but what does it mean?



UHG: Ultimate Holy Grail


----------



## MaryJoe84

beagly911 said:


> Yesterday for work...
> 
> Ummm...Ann Taylor with Fuxia Newton's


Very chic!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Yesterday for work...
> 
> Ummm...Ann Taylor with Fuxia Newton's



You have been looking FANTASTIC!!!!!


Elsie87 said:


> Goodmorning  ladies!
> 
> Today's outfit:
> 
> Dress: Pepe Jeans
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: CL Altadama 100



Amazing, as _always_. 



poppyseed said:


> Yesterday's ensemble
> My fav Topshop jacket, Zuzi Zuzi dress, Dorothy Perkins belt, Alexander McQueen Novak, black/leopard Maggies and Angus the labrador who's always close by watching what I'm doing
> View attachment 2184395
> View attachment 2184396



I am loving your looks.  Gorgeous. 



sammix3 said:


> Wore my glitter Puglia to lunch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179163




What a pretty dress.  I love this on you!


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> Yesterday for work...
> 
> Ummm...Ann Taylor with Fuxia Newton's


 
Great Look B! Keep it up, OK?

B


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Yesterday for work...
> 
> Ummm...Ann Taylor with Fuxia Newton's



Hello Gorgeous.


----------



## vnapier

beagly911 said:


> Ultimate Holy Grail, the one you will search and low for!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Chanieish

Elsie87 said:


> Goodmorning  ladies!
> 
> Today's outfit:
> 
> Dress: Pepe Jeans
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: CL Altadama 100



Looking beautiful!  Chanel and CLs are my favorite combo!



beagly911 said:


> Yesterday for work...
> 
> Ummm...Ann Taylor with Fuxia Newton's



You look great! Love the pop of color with your Newtons!


----------



## lovemysavior

Here is me today...wearing my plum Filo's on a beautiful sunny Cali day.
*please excuse my messy room...we are in a redecorating/painting/mini makeover process.


----------



## kham

beagly911 said:


> Yesterday for work...
> 
> Ummm...Ann Taylor with Fuxia Newton's



Very Nice!!!! Love the Newtons.


----------



## beagly911

MaryJoe84 said:


> Very chic!


Thank you so much!



cts900 said:


> You have been looking FANTASTIC!!!!!


Thanks cts, I'm having so much fun working at AT, I just have to behave and not buy the whole store...



Brazucaa said:


> Great Look B! Keep it up, OK?
> 
> B


I will B, thanks!



megt10 said:


> Hello Gorgeous.


Aww thank you so much meg!  You're always so sweet!



Chanieish said:


> You look great! Love the pop of color with your Newtons!


Thank you Chanieish, the little pink embroidered flowers on the skirt are fantastic with the Newtons!



kham said:


> Very Nice!!!! Love the Newtons.


Thanks kham, I love my Newtons too, but after a 4 hour shift on my feet the whole time...the tootsies hurt a bit when I got home. :giggles:


----------



## susanshuo

Wearing a vintage Chapeau Melon 
Dress: Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
Jacket: Vivienne Westwood Red Label...


----------



## beagly911

susanshuo said:


> Wearing a vintage Chapeau Melon
> Dress: Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
> Jacket: Vivienne Westwood Red Label...


You look fabulous!!  But I love a vintage CL, always!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Yesterday for work...
> 
> Ummm...Ann Taylor with Fuxia Newton's


Cute look!


----------



## martinaa

susanshuo said:


> Wearing a vintage Chapeau Melon
> Dress: Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
> Jacket: Vivienne Westwood Red Label...



Fabulous!


----------



## martinaa

lovemysavior said:


> Here is me today...wearing my plum Filo's on a beautiful sunny Cali day.
> *please excuse my messy room...we are in a redecorating/painting/mini makeover process.



You look great! I love the white and blue combo with the Filos.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Yesterday for work...
> 
> Ummm...Ann Taylor with Fuxia Newton's





susanshuo said:


> Wearing a vintage Chapeau Melon
> Dress: Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
> Jacket: Vivienne Westwood Red Label...



Beautiful outfit and it looks so good on you.


----------



## poppyseed

susanshuo said:


> Wearing a vintage Chapeau Melon
> Dress: Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
> Jacket: Vivienne Westwood Red Label...


 
Your dress and jacket are adorable, I love Vivienne Westwood!


----------



## poppyseed

briska1989 said:


> Poppyseed
> 
> very sexy.


 


beagly911 said:


> Very nice poppyseed, Angus is adorable!


 


megt10 said:


> The whole outfit is stunning especially Angus . I love the green of your dress with the shoes. They go so nicely together.


 
Thank you very much ladies! Angus is a big attention seeker and wants to be in every photo!


----------



## poppyseed

Today's bright outfit



Dress H&M 
Belt Primark
Jeans Rock & Republic
Shoes Indigo Maggies 140
Bag YSL Muse 2 Cabas


----------



## Christchrist

lovemysavior said:


> Here is me today...wearing my plum Filo's on a beautiful sunny Cali day.
> *please excuse my messy room...we are in a redecorating/painting/mini makeover process.



Love that plum with the white.  Very cute


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> Today's bright outfit
> View attachment 2187750
> 
> 
> Dress H&M
> Belt Primark
> Jeans Rock & Republic
> Shoes Indigo Maggies 140
> Bag YSL Muse 2 Cabas



Indigo!!!! Love! Cute bag


----------



## Christchrist

susanshuo said:


> Wearing a vintage Chapeau Melon
> Dress: Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
> Jacket: Vivienne Westwood Red Label...



You look lovely


----------



## lovemysavior

Christchrist said:


> Love that plum with the white.  Very cute


 
Thank you so much ChristChrist


----------



## lovemysavior

martinaa said:


> You look great! I love the white and blue combo with the Filos.


 
Thank you for your sweet compliment.


----------



## beagly911

lovemysavior said:


> Here is me today...wearing my plum Filo's on a beautiful sunny Cali day.
> *please excuse my messy room...we are in a redecorating/painting/mini makeover process.


You look great!  I love the white pants, where did you find them??


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute look!


Thank you so much!


----------



## beagly911

poppyseed said:


> Today's bright outfit
> View attachment 2187750
> 
> 
> Dress H&M
> Belt Primark
> Jeans Rock & Republic
> Shoes Indigo Maggies 140
> Bag YSL Muse 2 Cabas


I love all the bright colors!  And your Maggies are TDF!!


----------



## lovemysavior

beagly911 said:


> You look great!  I love the white pants, where did you find them??


 
Thank you so much Beagly. The top and white jeans are both from Forever 21.  I had been looking for white jeans like these for a long time and was so glad that I found these.


----------



## Myrkur

lovemysavior said:


> Here is me today...wearing my plum Filo's on a beautiful sunny Cali day.
> *please excuse my messy room...we are in a redecorating/painting/mini makeover process.



Nice outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

susanshuo said:


> Wearing a vintage Chapeau Melon
> Dress: Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
> Jacket: Vivienne Westwood Red Label...



Very nice! I love the colors on your outfit!


----------



## lovemysavior

Myrkur said:


> Nice outfit!



Thank you Myrkur


----------



## Cammiecam

Here are my very prives


----------



## Cammiecam

Ootd
For some reason I cannot post another pic


----------



## poppyseed

I'm wearing my Rose Matador Piggies today with mad print no name wrap dress and white Rock and Republic jeans


----------



## lovemysavior

Cammiecam said:


> Here are my very prives



Love!


----------



## mrscurvy

Cammiecam said:


> Here are my very prives



Very nice.. What bag is that? Trevi? I am carrying my Evora today


----------



## Nolia

Cammiecam said:


> Here are my very prives


Perfection!!



poppyseed said:


> I'm wearing my Rose Matador Piggies today with mad print no name wrap dress and white Rock and Republic jeans
> View attachment 2190606



I love the colour combination!!


----------



## stilly

Cammiecam said:


> Here are my very prives


 


poppyseed said:


> I'm wearing my Rose Matador Piggies today with mad print no name wrap dress and white Rock and Republic jeans
> View attachment 2190606


 
Gorgeous ladies!!!


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> Today's bright outfit
> View attachment 2187750
> 
> 
> Dress H&M
> Belt Primark
> Jeans Rock & Republic
> Shoes Indigo Maggies 140
> Bag YSL Muse 2 Cabas


 I love this outfit. The colors are so pretty and you look great.


Cammiecam said:


> Here are my very prives


They look great on you.


poppyseed said:


> I'm wearing my Rose Matador Piggies today with mad print no name wrap dress and white Rock and Republic jeans
> View attachment 2190606


Love this outfit too.


----------



## Christchrist

Wearing my black on black Chanel with jeans sweater and my grenadine piggy 120.


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Wearing my black on black Chanel with jeans sweater and my grenadine piggy 120.
> View attachment 2192427



Looking good, girl!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:


> Looking good, girl!



Thanks dear


----------



## lovemysavior

Christchrist said:


> Wearing my black on black Chanel with jeans sweater and my grenadine piggy 120.
> View attachment 2192427



Hot CC!  Love it all.


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Wearing my black on black Chanel with jeans sweater and my grenadine piggy 120.
> View attachment 2192427


Looking awesome CC!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Thanks girls. I love these shoes


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Wearing my black on black Chanel with jeans sweater and my grenadine piggy 120.
> View attachment 2192427



Dead gorgeous! You need to let me come play in ur closet!


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Wearing my black on black Chanel with jeans sweater and my grenadine piggy 120.
> View attachment 2192427


 
These Pigalles ...


----------



## DariaD

Went for a ballet in Saint Petersburg and took my Graffiti Pigalles 100 for a walk. They are the most comfortable shoes EVER. 

Dress: French Connection
Jewellery: Tiffany & Co
Clutch: Emporio Armani


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Wearing my black on black Chanel with jeans sweater and my grenadine piggy 120.
> View attachment 2192427


 
This is lush!


----------



## poppyseed

DariaD said:


> Went for a ballet in Saint Petersburg and took my Graffiti Pigalles 100 for a walk. They are the most comfortable shoes EVER.
> 
> Dress: French Connection
> Jewellery: Tiffany & Co
> Clutch: Emporio Armani


 
Daria, you look amazing! Love the dress x


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Wearing my black on black Chanel with jeans sweater and my grenadine piggy 120.
> View attachment 2192427



Very cute!


----------



## wannaprada

DariaD said:


> Went for a ballet in Saint Petersburg and took my Graffiti Pigalles 100 for a walk. They are the most comfortable shoes EVER.
> 
> Dress: French Connection
> Jewellery: Tiffany & Co
> Clutch: Emporio Armani



Looking good Daria!


----------



## wannaprada

Me from yesterday at Jcrew wearing Jcrew dress and cardigan with my Bianca Spikes, my new favorite shoe!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Wearing my black on black Chanel with jeans sweater and my grenadine piggy 120.
> View attachment 2192427


Love the outfit with the shoes CC. 


DariaD said:


> Went for a ballet in Saint Petersburg and took my Graffiti Pigalles 100 for a walk. They are the most comfortable shoes EVER.
> 
> Dress: French Connection
> Jewellery: Tiffany & Co
> Clutch: Emporio Armani


Such a pretty dress, you look beautiful.


wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2193091
> 
> 
> Me from yesterday at Jcrew wearing Jcrew dress and cardigan with my Bianca Spikes, my new favorite shoe!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!



Fantastic Wanna and those shoes are HOT!


----------



## susanshuo

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very nice! I love the colors on your outfit!


Thank you!


----------



## susanshuo

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very nice! I love the colors on your outfit!


Thanks dear!


----------



## soleilbrun

Christchrist said:


> Wearing my black on black Chanel with jeans sweater and my grenadine piggy 120.
> View attachment 2192427


 
Great combo. The bag and the shoes are sublime.



DariaD said:


> Went for a ballet in Saint Petersburg and took my Graffiti Pigalles 100 for a walk. They are the most comfortable shoes EVER.
> 
> Dress: French Connection
> Jewellery: Tiffany & Co
> Clutch: Emporio Armani


 
You look so cute. How was the ballet?



wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2193091
> 
> 
> Me from yesterday at Jcrew wearing Jcrew dress and cardigan with my Bianca Spikes, my new favorite shoe!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!


 
You look fantastic. Love the spikes on you.


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Dead gorgeous! You need to let me come play in ur closet!



Whenever you're in town girl


----------



## Christchrist

DariaD said:


> Went for a ballet in Saint Petersburg and took my Graffiti Pigalles 100 for a walk. They are the most comfortable shoes EVER.
> 
> Dress: French Connection
> Jewellery: Tiffany & Co
> Clutch: Emporio Armani



Looking good Daria


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you everyone. Boy I wish my app would multi quote!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:


> Love the outfit with the shoes CC.
> 
> Such a pretty dress, you look beautiful.
> 
> 
> Fantastic Wanna and those shoes are HOT!


 


soleilbrun said:


> Great combo. The bag and the shoes are sublime.
> 
> 
> 
> You look so cute. How was the ballet?
> 
> 
> 
> You look fantastic. Love the spikes on you.


 
Thank you ladies!!


----------



## beagly911

DariaD said:


> Went for a ballet in Saint Petersburg and took my Graffiti Pigalles 100 for a walk. They are the most comfortable shoes EVER.
> 
> Dress: French Connection
> Jewellery: Tiffany & Co
> Clutch: Emporio Armani


Looking beautiful DariaD!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2193091
> 
> 
> Me from yesterday at Jcrew wearing Jcrew dress and cardigan with my Bianca Spikes, my new favorite shoe!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!


Great look wanna!


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Wearing my black on black Chanel with jeans sweater and my grenadine piggy 120.
> View attachment 2192427



I love these! Pink pink pink!!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Wearing my black on black Chanel with jeans sweater and my grenadine piggy 120.
> View attachment 2192427


 
Fabulous *CC*!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2193091
> 
> 
> Me from yesterday at Jcrew wearing Jcrew dress and cardigan with my Bianca Spikes, my new favorite shoe!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!


 
Love the outfit *wanna*!!!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> Great look wanna!



Thanks Beagly!


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:


> Love the outfit *wanna*!!!



Thank you Stilly!


----------



## loubi_love

My new Cataclou wedges! 
7 For All Mankind "the skinny" 
Denim shirt from Urban Outfitters (last year) - I'm obsessed with the back. 
Alexander Wang "Rocco" black w/gold hardware 

...date night with my parents


----------



## loubi_love

Christchrist said:


> Wearing my black on black Chanel with jeans sweater and my grenadine piggy 120.
> View attachment 2192427



that black on black is insane!


----------



## mrscurvy

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2194037
> View attachment 2194038
> 
> 
> My new Cataclou wedges!
> 7 For All Mankind "the skinny"
> Denim shirt from Urban Outfitters (last year) - I'm obsessed with the back.
> Alexander Wang "Rocco" black w/gold hardware
> 
> ...date night with my parents



Love your outfit so cute,. The denim shrt is HOT!!


----------



## wannaprada

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2194037
> View attachment 2194038
> 
> 
> My new Cataclou wedges!
> 7 For All Mankind "the skinny"
> Denim shirt from Urban Outfitters (last year) - I'm obsessed with the back.
> Alexander Wang "Rocco" black w/gold hardware
> 
> ...date night with my parents



Great outfit!


----------



## loubi_love

mrscurvy said:


> Love your outfit so cute,. The denim shrt is HOT!!



Thank you! I'm glad I re-discovered it in my closet.


----------



## loubi_love

wannaprada said:


> Great outfit!



Thank you....love your spiked Biancas too


----------



## wannaprada

loubi_love said:


> Thank you....love your spiked Biancas too



Thanks!


----------



## beagly911

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2194037
> View attachment 2194038
> 
> 
> My new Cataclou wedges!
> 7 For All Mankind "the skinny"
> Denim shirt from Urban Outfitters (last year) - I'm obsessed with the back.
> Alexander Wang "Rocco" black w/gold hardware
> 
> ...date night with my parents


Such a great look!!!! The back is great!!!


----------



## martinaa

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2194037
> View attachment 2194038
> 
> 
> My new Cataclou wedges!
> 7 For All Mankind "the skinny"
> Denim shirt from Urban Outfitters (last year) - I'm obsessed with the back.
> Alexander Wang "Rocco" black w/gold hardware
> 
> ...date night with my parents



Great look!


----------



## Perfect Day

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2193091
> 
> 
> Me from yesterday at Jcrew wearing Jcrew dress and cardigan with my Bianca Spikes, my new favorite shoe!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!



Loving everyones outfits. I am parricularly drawn to this,  love it


----------



## Cammiecam

mrscurvy said:


> Very nice.. What bag is that? Trevi? I am carrying my Evora today



Thank you. Yes, that's my Trevi PM.


----------



## Cammiecam

Nolia said:


> Perfection!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the colour combination!!



Thank you


----------



## megt10

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2194037
> View attachment 2194038
> 
> 
> My new Cataclou wedges!
> 7 For All Mankind "the skinny"
> Denim shirt from Urban Outfitters (last year) - I'm obsessed with the back.
> Alexander Wang "Rocco" black w/gold hardware
> 
> ...date night with my parents



You look hot. I love your short and the sandals are one of my favorites. I have them in the flat version in both the beige and black.


----------



## sammix3

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2194037
> View attachment 2194038
> 
> 
> My new Cataclou wedges!
> 7 For All Mankind "the skinny"
> Denim shirt from Urban Outfitters (last year) - I'm obsessed with the back.
> Alexander Wang "Rocco" black w/gold hardware
> 
> ...date night with my parents



Super cute!


----------



## sammix3

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2193091
> 
> 
> Me from yesterday at Jcrew wearing Jcrew dress and cardigan with my Bianca Spikes, my new favorite shoe!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!



Great outfit!


----------



## sammix3

Christchrist said:


> Wearing my black on black Chanel with jeans sweater and my grenadine piggy 120.
> View attachment 2192427



Love your so black chanel and the color of your piggies!


----------



## Christchrist

sammix3 said:


> Love your so black chanel and the color of your piggies!



Thank you sammix3


----------



## wannaprada

Perfect Day said:


> Loving everyones outfits. I am parricularly drawn to this,  love it



Thank you!!


----------



## wannaprada

sammix3 said:


> Great outfit!



Thanks Sammix!


----------



## Brazucaa

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2193091
> 
> 
> Me from yesterday at Jcrew wearing Jcrew dress and cardigan with my Bianca Spikes, my new favorite shoe!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!


 
And you are looking _more than good_, W! 

B


----------



## Brazucaa

DariaD said:


> Went for a ballet in Saint Petersburg and took my Graffiti Pigalles 100 for a walk. They are the most comfortable shoes EVER.
> 
> Dress: French Connection
> Jewellery: Tiffany & Co
> Clutch: Emporio Armani


 
You look fan-tas-tic, no doubt about that! You caused a lot of sore necks, I am sure. 

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Wearing my black on black Chanel with jeans sweater and my grenadine piggy 120.
> View attachment 2192427


 
Looking great CC (as I expected you to... )

B


----------



## Brazucaa

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2194037
> View attachment 2194038
> 
> 
> My new Cataclou wedges!
> 7 For All Mankind "the skinny"
> Denim shirt from Urban Outfitters (last year) - I'm obsessed with the back.
> Alexander Wang "Rocco" black w/gold hardware
> 
> ...date night with my parents


 
I am sure both were grinning from ear to ear when they saw you looking like that... 

B


----------



## wannaprada

Brazucaa said:


> And you are looking _more than good_, W!
> 
> B



You are too sweet B! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## loubi_love

megt10 said:


> You look hot. I love your short and the sandals are one of my favorites. I have them in the flat version in both the beige and black.



Ohh I bet those are so fun to run around in! I absolutely love the wedges...but I'm a sucker for flats, I need to check those out


----------



## loubi_love

Brazucaa said:


> I am sure both were grinning from ear to ear when they saw you looking like that...
> 
> B



Hahaha seeing me outside of sweatpants is always a treat for them


----------



## RedBottomLover

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2194037
> View attachment 2194038
> 
> 
> My new Cataclou wedges!
> 7 For All Mankind "the skinny"
> Denim shirt from Urban Outfitters (last year) - I'm obsessed with the back.
> Alexander Wang "Rocco" black w/gold hardware
> 
> ...date night with my parents


Love your style!


----------



## DariaD

*Brazucaa, megt10, soleilbrun, Christchrist, beagly911, poppyseed, wannaprada* &#8212; thank you, ladies, so so much! The ballet was really amazing, classic version of "Sleeping beauty"


----------



## Felicious

Tonight's outfit. Asos dress and Fifi in fairy tale menthe


----------



## wannaprada

Felicious said:


> View attachment 2196048
> 
> 
> Tonight's outfit. Asos dress and Fifi in fairy tale menthe



You look great Felicious! Asos is one of my new favorite addictions!


----------



## Christchrist

Felicious said:


> View attachment 2196048
> 
> 
> Tonight's outfit. Asos dress and Fifi in fairy tale menthe



Very pretty shoes. You look great


----------



## beagly911

Yesterdays outfit for work:

Shrug: Ann Taylor
Dress: Ann Taylor
CL's: Pink and white striped Formentera


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Yesterdays outfit for work:
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Pink and white striped Formentera



You're tiny beagly! You look great babe


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> Yesterdays outfit for work:
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Pink and white striped Formentera


 
Girl! Have you noticed these days you are _thinner _than the wall clock??? 

Looking great, girl - keep it up!

B


----------



## lovemysavior

Todays outfit wearing my faithful Filo's, Banana Republic skirt, Marshalls blouse.


----------



## megt10

Felicious said:


> View attachment 2196048
> 
> 
> Tonight's outfit. Asos dress and Fifi in fairy tale menthe


I love these shoes. You look great.


beagly911 said:


> Yesterdays outfit for work:
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Pink and white striped Formentera


Hey skinny girl, you look fabulous. 


lovemysavior said:


> Todays outfit wearing my faithful Filo's, Banana Republic skirt, Marshalls blouse.



Very pretty and classy.


----------



## BagBragger

beagly911 said:


> Yesterdays outfit for work:
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Pink and white striped Formentera



I need a magnifying glass to see you!!!!!   You must feel as wonderful as you look!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> You're tiny beagly! You look great babe


Thank you CC!  They are so comfortable that I am stalking a similar pair right now!



Brazucaa said:


> Girl! Have you noticed these days you are _thinner _than the wall clock???
> 
> Looking great, girl - keep it up!
> 
> B


Thank you so much B!!  I'm loving it!



megt10 said:


> Hey skinny girl, you look fabulous.


Thank you meg, you made my day!


----------



## beagly911

BagBragger said:


> I need a magnifying glass to see you!!!!!   You must feel as wonderful as you look!


Aww that's so sweet, thank you!!  I do feel wonderful, down from a 16/18 to an 8/10...it's a freeing feeling!!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> Yesterdays outfit for work:
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Dress: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Pink and white striped Formentera



You look great Beagly!


----------



## wannaprada

lovemysavior said:


> Todays outfit wearing my faithful Filo's, Banana Republic skirt, Marshalls blouse.



Cute outfit!


----------



## beagly911

lovemysavior said:


> Todays outfit wearing my faithful Filo's, Banana Republic skirt, Marshalls blouse.


Such a lovely look!!  The Filo's just take it over the top!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> You look great Beagly!


Thank you wanna!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Attended the Miss Gay USofA pageant over the weekend in Dallas to support a contestant/friend of mine. Finally decided to wear this gorgeous McQueen dress out for the first time. I just knew these Altis would do the trick! ;-D

Dress: Alexander McQueen Scuba Snake Print

Clutch: Alexander McQueen Britannia

Shoes: Christian Louboutin Alti Cork/Gold Spikes


----------



## mrscurvy

318Platinum said:


> Attended the Miss Gay USofA pageant over the weekend in Dallas to support a contestant/friend of mine. Finally decided to wear this gorgeous McQueen dress out for the first time. I just knew these Altis would do the trick! ;-D
> 
> Dress: Alexander McQueen Scuba Snake Print
> 
> Clutch: Alexander McQueen Britannia
> 
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Alti Cork/Gold Spikes
> 
> View attachment 2197040



Wow gorgeous!!! Love the whole look.. Beautiful dress..


----------



## Christchrist

lovemysavior said:


> Todays outfit wearing my faithful Filo's, Banana Republic skirt, Marshalls blouse.



This outfit is very classy and classic looking. You look lovely


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Attended the Miss Gay USofA pageant over the weekend in Dallas to support a contestant/friend of mine. Finally decided to wear this gorgeous McQueen dress out for the first time. I just knew these Altis would do the trick! ;-D
> 
> Dress: Alexander McQueen Scuba Snake Print
> 
> Clutch: Alexander McQueen Britannia
> 
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Alti Cork/Gold Spikes
> 
> View attachment 2197040



Fabulous dahling
I love that clutch!!!! I don't know how you wear the lower lashes. I would go bananas


----------



## Myrkur

Not todays outfit, but just got in this dress and thought it looked nice with my loubs..


----------



## Myrkur

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2194037
> View attachment 2194038
> 
> 
> My new Cataclou wedges!
> 7 For All Mankind "the skinny"
> Denim shirt from Urban Outfitters (last year) - I'm obsessed with the back.
> Alexander Wang "Rocco" black w/gold hardware
> 
> ...date night with my parents



I love these wedges so much, I just can't walk in wedges lol.... I'd be suicide.


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Not todays outfit, but just got in this dress and thought it looked nice with my loubs..
> 
> View attachment 2197206



You were correct. It looks great with them


----------



## lovemysavior

Thank you all for your kind words.  As you can see from most of my posts on here, my Filo's are my faves so far


----------



## RoseCL

318Platinum said:


> Attended the Miss Gay USofA pageant over the weekend in Dallas to support a contestant/friend of mine. Finally decided to wear this gorgeous McQueen dress out for the first time. I just knew these Altis would do the trick! ;-D
> 
> Dress: Alexander McQueen Scuba Snake Print
> 
> Clutch: Alexander McQueen Britannia
> 
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Alti Cork/Gold Spikes
> 
> View attachment 2197040



Great look. Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

318Platinum said:


> Attended the Miss Gay USofA pageant over the weekend in Dallas to support a contestant/friend of mine. Finally decided to wear this gorgeous McQueen dress out for the first time. I just knew these Altis would do the trick! ;-D
> 
> Dress: Alexander McQueen Scuba Snake Print
> 
> Clutch: Alexander McQueen Britannia
> 
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Alti Cork/Gold Spikes
> 
> View attachment 2197040


Wow, Speechless!!  Fab, your McQueen needed this kind of night to make its debut!!


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> Not todays outfit, but just got in this dress and thought it looked nice with my loubs..
> 
> View attachment 2197206


Oh you look fantastic!!  Whats the intel on the dress, it is great!!


----------



## BagBragger

I wore these Thursday.  Got them in a 39.5.  It's the filo. A very nice shoe. I thinking about the royal and navy blue colors (if they go to sale...but just one), but I must get a 39. I need heel grips/pads for these. Maybe I'm loosing weight in my feet.  I swear my shoes fit before!!!!!


----------



## BagBragger

Myrkur said:


> Not todays outfit, but just got in this dress and thought it looked nice with my loubs..
> 
> View attachment 2197206



How'd you get your dress to do that, lol?  Good pairing!


----------



## BagBragger

318Platinum said:


> Attended the Miss Gay USofA pageant over the weekend in Dallas to support a contestant/friend of mine. Finally decided to wear this gorgeous McQueen dress out for the first time. I just knew these Altis would do the trick! ;-D
> 
> Dress: Alexander McQueen Scuba Snake Print
> 
> Clutch: Alexander McQueen Britannia
> 
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Alti Cork/Gold Spikes
> 
> View attachment 2197040



(Clears throat)......(but still silent)! &#128077;


----------



## beagly911

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2197695
> 
> 
> I wore these Thursday.  Got them in a 39.5.  It's the filo. A very nice shoe. I thinking about the royal and navy blue colors (if they go to sale...but just one), but I must get a 39. I need heel grips/pads for these. Maybe I'm loosing weight in my feet.  I swear my shoes fit before!!!!!


HAHA, I laughed when I read this, the first two places I loose weight is ---the girls (much to my husbands dismay!) and my feet....um why my feet???  They look gorgeous and yes you MUST, MUST get more colors!!  I vote for the royal!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2197695
> 
> 
> I wore these Thursday.  Got them in a 39.5.  It's the filo. A very nice shoe. I thinking about the royal and navy blue colors (if they go to sale...but just one), but I must get a 39. I need heel grips/pads for these. Maybe I'm loosing weight in my feet.  I swear my shoes fit before!!!!!



Mine shrunk! Hope that doesn't happen to you


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> Mine shrunk! Hope that doesn't happen to you



Something is happening. I mean my shoes would be T-I-G-H-T when trying on. Now they are flopping off. And the filo's I wore for the first time Thursday, but mid morning my heels were slipping out. It's a 39.5...well you know that, and that was half a size down from what I thought I wore!!!!


----------



## BagBragger

beagly911 said:


> HAHA, I laughed when I read this, the first two places I loose weight is ---the girls (much to my husbands dismay!) and my feet....um why my feet???  They look gorgeous and yes you MUST, MUST get more colors!!  I vote for the royal!



You can have some of my girls!!!!! And I don't get the feet either.  Would it be nice if we could pick at least one place where we'd want the weight to come from???? It certainly would not be our feet!!!!


----------



## martinaa

Myrkur said:


> Not todays outfit, but just got in this dress and thought it looked nice with my loubs..
> 
> View attachment 2197206


 
Great outfit! What style are the Loubis?


----------



## martinaa

318Platinum said:


> Attended the Miss Gay USofA pageant over the weekend in Dallas to support a contestant/friend of mine. Finally decided to wear this gorgeous McQueen dress out for the first time. I just knew these Altis would do the trick! ;-D
> 
> Dress: Alexander McQueen Scuba Snake Print
> 
> Clutch: Alexander McQueen Britannia
> 
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Alti Cork/Gold Spikes
> 
> View attachment 2197040


 
Wow! You look fantastic! I love the dress!!


----------



## mrscurvy

BagBragger said:


> Something is happening. I mean my shoes would be T-I-G-H-T when trying on. Now they are flopping off. And the filo's I wore for the first time Thursday, but mid morning my heels were slipping out. It's a 39.5...well you know that, and that was half a size down from what I thought I wore!!!!



This has been happening to me as well.. My shoes fit so tight in the morning but by mid day I'm in need of padding.. I assume its the heat.. My feet is so funny during the spring/summer months.. I only get consistency in the winter months lol..


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

318Platinum said:


> Attended the Miss Gay USofA pageant over the weekend in Dallas to support a contestant/friend of mine. Finally decided to wear this gorgeous McQueen dress out for the first time. I just knew these Altis would do the trick! ;-D
> 
> Dress: Alexander McQueen Scuba Snake Print
> 
> Clutch: Alexander McQueen Britannia
> 
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Alti Cork/Gold Spikes
> 
> View attachment 2197040



Dear, you look suuuuper gorgeous!!!!


----------



## loubi_love

Myrkur said:


> Not todays outfit, but just got in this dress and thought it looked nice with my loubs..
> 
> View attachment 2197206



Lovely!


----------



## akillian24

Myrkur said:


> Not todays outfit, but just got in this dress and thought it looked nice with my loubs..
> 
> View attachment 2197206



Such a great picture!  Great outfit.


----------



## akillian24

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2194037
> View attachment 2194038
> 
> 
> My new Cataclou wedges!
> 7 For All Mankind "the skinny"
> Denim shirt from Urban Outfitters (last year) - I'm obsessed with the back.
> Alexander Wang "Rocco" black w/gold hardware
> 
> ...date night with my parents



This is AWESOME! I love this outfit - looks great on you.
I also love the feather headdress(?) in the background of your room! I've been looking/thinking of putting one in my living room.


----------



## vnapier

mrscurvy said:


> I purchased these this morning so now I'm blaming you for my empty pockets lol,. Can't wait to get them



Haha! I take full blame!!


----------



## vnapier

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2194037
> View attachment 2194038
> 
> 
> My new Cataclou wedges!
> 7 For All Mankind "the skinny"
> Denim shirt from Urban Outfitters (last year) - I'm obsessed with the back.
> Alexander Wang "Rocco" black w/gold hardware
> 
> ...date night with my parents



Love the outfit and the shoes! They run super short and they don't make in 42. I'm very jealous


----------



## loubi_love

akillian24 said:


> This is AWESOME! I love this outfit - looks great on you.
> I also love the feather headdress(?) in the background of your room! I've been looking/thinking of putting one in my living room.



Haha yes! My sister's friend brought t back from South Africa...I think it's so cool!


----------



## loubi_love

vnapier said:


> Love the outfit and the shoes! They run super short and they don't make in 42. I'm very jealous



Ohh dang. They do run short - I sized up a full size. I definitely couldn't have taken my TTS.


----------



## megt10

Myrkur said:


> Not todays outfit, but just got in this dress and thought it looked nice with my loubs..
> 
> View attachment 2197206


Yeah it does. Gorgeous dress and shoes. You look better than nice! You look fantastic.


BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2197695
> 
> 
> I wore these Thursday.  Got them in a 39.5.  It's the filo. A very nice shoe. I thinking about the royal and navy blue colors (if they go to sale...but just one), but I must get a 39. I need heel grips/pads for these. Maybe I'm loosing weight in my feet.  I swear my shoes fit before!!!!!



Love the shoes. When I lost weight I lost it in my feet too. When I gain weight my shoes get too tight. So like my wardrobe I have fat day shoes and skinny day shoes, lol.


----------



## loubi_love

Dress: Tibi.
Belt/necklace: JCrew.
Louboutins: Bianca 140 - python, sorry I don't know the exact style name without breaking out my box.
Wedding reception attire


----------



## Christchrist

Well I'm so out of shape but I don't care. I rocked it. Pollock piggy 120. My trusty So Black Chanel and new necklace. Forgot the shirt and jeans brand 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Excuse the toys and crap can't son wasn't making getting ready easy


----------



## mrscurvy

Christchrist said:


> Well I'm so out of shape but I don't care. I rocked it. Pollock piggy 120. My trusty So Black Chanel and new necklace. Forgot the shirt and jeans brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201569
> View attachment 2201570
> View attachment 2201571
> View attachment 2201572
> 
> Excuse the toys and crap can't son wasn't making getting ready easy



Whoa.. I love the whole outfit.. Can't cosign on the out of shape though... U look great to me


----------



## loubi_love

Christchrist said:


> Well I'm so out of shape but I don't care. I rocked it. Pollock piggy 120. My trusty So Black Chanel and new necklace. Forgot the shirt and jeans brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201569
> View attachment 2201570
> View attachment 2201571
> View attachment 2201572
> 
> Excuse the toys and crap can't son wasn't making getting ready easy



Ahh. Love everything.


----------



## Christchrist

mrscurvy said:


> Whoa.. I love the whole outfit.. Can't cosign on the out of shape though... U look great to me



Thanks curvy. I feel like a pile of poo. Ha


----------



## Christchrist

loubi_love said:


> Ahh. Love everything.



Thank you


----------



## beagly911

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2201437
> 
> 
> Dress: Tibi.
> Belt/necklace: JCrew.
> Louboutins: Bianca 140 - python, sorry I don't know the exact style name without breaking out my box.
> Wedding reception attire


You look lovely!!  I love the color of the dress!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Well I'm so out of shape but I don't care. I rocked it. Pollock piggy 120. My trusty So Black Chanel and new necklace. Forgot the shirt and jeans brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201569
> View attachment 2201570
> View attachment 2201571
> View attachment 2201572
> 
> Excuse the toys and crap can't son wasn't making getting ready easy


CC you look great!!  And you definitely do NOT look like a pile of poo - so stop thinking that way!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Well I'm so out of shape but I don't care. I rocked it. Pollock piggy 120. My trusty So Black Chanel and new necklace. Forgot the shirt and jeans brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201569
> View attachment 2201570
> View attachment 2201571
> View attachment 2201572
> 
> Excuse the toys and crap can't son wasn't making getting ready easy



Hottie!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> CC you look great!!  And you definitely do NOT look like a pile of poo - so stop thinking that way!



Thanks love. Just have to get these adrenal glands in order


----------



## sammix3

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2201437
> 
> 
> Dress: Tibi.
> Belt/necklace: JCrew.
> Louboutins: Bianca 140 - python, sorry I don't know the exact style name without breaking out my box.
> Wedding reception attire



You look stunning!



Christchrist said:


> Well I'm so out of shape but I don't care. I rocked it. Pollock piggy 120. My trusty So Black Chanel and new necklace. Forgot the shirt and jeans brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201569
> View attachment 2201570
> View attachment 2201571
> View attachment 2201572
> 
> Excuse the toys and crap can't son wasn't making getting ready easy



You totally rocked it!  Loving your amazing CLs and Chanel accessories!


----------



## loubi_love

beagly911 said:


> You look lovely!!  I love the color of the dress!



Thank you! It's a fun summer color I think.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Well I'm so out of shape but I don't care. I rocked it. Pollock piggy 120. My trusty So Black Chanel and new necklace. Forgot the shirt and jeans brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201569
> View attachment 2201570
> View attachment 2201571
> View attachment 2201572
> 
> Excuse the toys and crap can't son wasn't making getting ready easy



Hot mama! You look great to me CC. If you feel that you are out of shape just start making little changes...no soda etc..u wouldn't believe how many calories u consume just by drinking. Also get out and strut in those gorgeous Pigalle's. Ok maybe not in those but you get the point.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2201437
> 
> 
> Dress: Tibi.
> Belt/necklace: JCrew.
> Louboutins: Bianca 140 - python, sorry I don't know the exact style name without breaking out my box.
> Wedding reception attire



Very nice dress and shoes. You always have such great pics.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Well I'm so out of shape but I don't care. I rocked it. Pollock piggy 120. My trusty So Black Chanel and new necklace. Forgot the shirt and jeans brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201569
> View attachment 2201570
> View attachment 2201571
> View attachment 2201572
> 
> Excuse the toys and crap can't son wasn't making getting ready easy



I'm loving the style!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

On my way to my friends brunch.
Kenneth Cole dress
CL Filo blue sapphire
Chanel mini flap


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Christchrist said:


> Well I'm so out of shape but I don't care. I rocked it. Pollock piggy 120. My trusty So Black Chanel and new necklace. Forgot the shirt and jeans brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201569
> View attachment 2201570
> View attachment 2201571
> View attachment 2201572
> 
> Excuse the toys and crap can't son wasn't making getting ready easy


Beautiful! Love how you look! Love your Chanel black jumbo!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Mrs. MFH said:


> On my way to my friends brunch.
> Kenneth Cole dress
> CL Filo blue sapphire
> Chanel mini flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2202251
> View attachment 2202252



Very pretty! Your Chanel is gorgeous!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2201437
> 
> 
> Dress: Tibi.
> Belt/necklace: JCrew.
> Louboutins: Bianca 140 - python, sorry I don't know the exact style name without breaking out my box.
> Wedding reception attire



You look beautiful on these! I like your dress. And I also love your juju hat on your wall.


----------



## Christchrist

sammix3 said:


> You look stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> You totally rocked it!  Loving your amazing CLs and Chanel accessories!



Thanks you sammix


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Hot mama! You look great to me CC. If you feel that you are out of shape just start making little changes...no soda etc..u wouldn't believe how many calories u consume just by drinking. Also get out and strut in those gorgeous Pigalle's. Ok maybe not in those but you get the point.



I don't drink soda. I eat very healthy. I have an adrenal gland and thyroid issue right now. It's been hell.  I miss the old me.  Thank you girl


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> On my way to my friends brunch.
> Kenneth Cole dress
> CL Filo blue sapphire
> Chanel mini flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2202251
> View attachment 2202252



Oh my gosh! You look sick! I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm loving the style!!!



Thanks lavender


----------



## akillian24

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2201437
> 
> 
> Dress: Tibi.
> Belt/necklace: JCrew.
> Louboutins: Bianca 140 - python, sorry I don't know the exact style name without breaking out my box.
> Wedding reception attire



Biancas look incredible on you. For some reason they don't work on me... but I absolutely love them on you. And the dress is TDF!  Great look.


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Well I'm so out of shape but I don't care. I rocked it. Pollock piggy 120. My trusty So Black Chanel and new necklace. Forgot the shirt and jeans brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201569
> View attachment 2201570
> View attachment 2201571
> View attachment 2201572
> 
> Excuse the toys and crap can't son wasn't making getting ready easy



You don't get to say you're out of shape when I can see the muscle tone through your denim even in a pic. You look great!

And I hear ya on the kiddo challenge.  My 14 month old is in a photobombing stage... so even if I manage to get ready, she's in the background for her 10 seconds of tPF fame.


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> You don't get to say you're out of shape when I can see the muscle tone through your denim even in a pic. You look great!
> 
> And I hear ya on the kiddo challenge.  My 14 month old is in a photobombing stage... so even if I manage to get ready, she's in the background for her 10 seconds of tPF fame.



Lol. Haha. It doesn't get easier.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> I don't drink soda. I eat very healthy. I have an adrenal gland and thyroid issue right now. It's been hell.  I miss the old me.  Thank you girl



Oh I'm sorry C I didn't know.


----------



## mrscurvy

Mrs. MFH said:


> On my way to my friends brunch.
> Kenneth Cole dress
> CL Filo blue sapphire
> Chanel mini flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2202251
> View attachment 2202252



Gorgeous.. Love the outfit..


----------



## loubi_love

Mrs. MFH said:


> On my way to my friends brunch.
> Kenneth Cole dress
> CL Filo blue sapphire
> Chanel mini flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2202251
> View attachment 2202252



Amaze. The blue looks great with the black & white striped dress!


----------



## loubi_love

CRISPEDROSA said:


> You look beautiful on these! I like your dress. And I also love your juju hat on your wall.



Haha thanks! The hat was a gift from a friend who travelled to S. Africa. I purchased my dress on sale @ shopbop.com too!


----------



## Kayapo97

DariaD said:


> Went for a ballet in Saint Petersburg and took my Graffiti Pigalles 100 for a walk. They are the most comfortable shoes EVER.
> 
> Dress: French Connection
> Jewellery: Tiffany & Co
> Clutch: Emporio Armani



love the dress you look terrific; the ballet in saint Petersburg must have been fab.


----------



## akillian24

Need advice and it felt indulgent to start my own thread.    Would ya'll wear nude platforms with this dress? Or classic nude pigalle? 

*The dress needs to be hemmed to the length it is in the first picture.... But the other pictures give you a good idea of the style in general terms.. just imagine it a bit more flirty than the rest of the pictures.  Also pretend my legs have a bit of color.


----------



## loubi_love

akillian24 said:


> Need advice and it felt indulgent to start my own thread.    Would ya'll wear nude platforms with this dress? Or classic nude pigalle?
> 
> *The dress needs to be hemmed to the length it is in the first picture.... But the other pictures give you a good idea of the style in general terms.. just imagine it a bit more flirty than the rest of the pictures.  Also pretend my legs have a bit of color.



I vote for the nude pigalle.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

akillian24 said:


> Need advice and it felt indulgent to start my own thread.    Would ya'll wear nude platforms with this dress? Or classic nude pigalle?
> 
> *The dress needs to be hemmed to the length it is in the first picture.... But the other pictures give you a good idea of the style in general terms.. just imagine it a bit more flirty than the rest of the pictures.  Also pretend my legs have a bit of color.



defo pigalle


----------



## Nolia

akillian24 said:


> Need advice and it felt indulgent to start my own thread.    Would ya'll wear nude platforms with this dress? Or classic nude pigalle?
> 
> *The dress needs to be hemmed to the length it is in the first picture.... But the other pictures give you a good idea of the style in general terms.. just imagine it a bit more flirty than the rest of the pictures.  Also pretend my legs have a bit of color.



I vote nude Pigalle!


----------



## akillian24

Thanks all!  This dress (according to DH) looks better in person than in pictures, but I still worry it's a big burlap-sackish in style.  I'm still playing with options.. but I'm obsessed with the color!


----------



## akillian24

Mrs. MFH said:


> On my way to my friends brunch.
> Kenneth Cole dress
> CL Filo blue sapphire
> Chanel mini flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2202251
> View attachment 2202252



The cobalt Chanel in the mini is TDF. You look great! I wish Filos fit me!


----------



## Chanieish

akillian24 said:


> Thanks all!  This dress (according to DH) looks better in person than in pictures, but I still worry it's a big burlap-sackish in style.  I'm still playing with options.. but I'm obsessed with the color!



I would do pigalle as well. You need a sexier shape of show with a trapeze dress. Also if you hem it, don't worry about the loose shape. Showing off some leg offsets the flowy dress!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Well I'm so out of shape but I don't care. I rocked it. Pollock piggy 120. My trusty So Black Chanel and new necklace. Forgot the shirt and jeans brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201569
> View attachment 2201570
> View attachment 2201571
> View attachment 2201572
> 
> Excuse the toys and crap can't son wasn't making getting ready easy



CC you look gorgeous! The body! The face!


----------



## GoGlam

akillian24 said:


> Need advice and it felt indulgent to start my own thread.    Would ya'll wear nude platforms with this dress? Or classic nude pigalle?
> 
> *The dress needs to be hemmed to the length it is in the first picture.... But the other pictures give you a good idea of the style in general terms.. just imagine it a bit more flirty than the rest of the pictures.  Also pretend my legs have a bit of color.



You look like you have a great body but I don't think this dress is the best thing for it. Also sounds like you're second-guessing it yourself


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Oh I'm sorry C I didn't know.



CrAp happens. Thanks girl


----------



## akillian24

Chanieish said:


> I would do pigalle as well. You need a sexier shape of show with a trapeze dress. Also if you hem it, don't worry about the loose shape. Showing off some leg offsets the flowy dress!






GoGlam said:


> You look like you have a great body but I don't think this dress is the best thing for it. Also sounds like you're second-guessing it yourself



^This is exactly why I trust y'all!  Yes.... if I keep this, it will be hemmed to a very provocative length.. otherwise I think I just get lost.  I will post updates on what I do!   CL - accessorized of course.


----------



## wannaprada

Mrs. MFH said:


> On my way to my friends brunch.
> Kenneth Cole dress
> CL Filo blue sapphire
> Chanel mini flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2202251
> View attachment 2202252



Looking good Mrs! And I need that Chanel mini!! &#128525;


----------



## beagly911

Mrs. MFH said:


> On my way to my friends brunch.
> Kenneth Cole dress
> CL Filo blue sapphire
> Chanel mini flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2202251
> View attachment 2202252


You look fabulous Mrs.!!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Well I'm so out of shape but I don't care. I rocked it. Pollock piggy 120. My trusty So Black Chanel and new necklace. Forgot the shirt and jeans brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201569
> View attachment 2201570
> View attachment 2201571
> View attachment 2201572
> 
> Excuse the toys and crap can't son wasn't making getting ready easy



Looking good CC! I cannot believe you drive in your shoes! &#128551; I find it too uncomfortable to drive in my heels, in part, because my legs are sorta long, but also because I'm afraid I'll break a heel!


----------



## beagly911

akillian24 said:


> Need advice and it felt indulgent to start my own thread.    Would ya'll wear nude platforms with this dress? Or classic nude pigalle?
> 
> *The dress needs to be hemmed to the length it is in the first picture.... But the other pictures give you a good idea of the style in general terms.. just imagine it a bit more flirty than the rest of the pictures.  Also pretend my legs have a bit of color.


the piggies!


----------



## Kayapo97

akillian24 said:


> Need advice and it felt indulgent to start my own thread.    Would ya'll wear nude platforms with this dress? Or classic nude pigalle?
> 
> *The dress needs to be hemmed to the length it is in the first picture.... But the other pictures give you a good idea of the style in general terms.. just imagine it a bit more flirty than the rest of the pictures.  Also pretend my legs have a bit of color.



Love the colour; I think you need to go for a pair of high 120 stilettos, pigalle or similar, not platforms. If it was me I would try with a pair of OTK boots as I think that would make it just that bit more sexy IMO.


----------



## lovemysavior

I was wearing my Rolandos for a bit earlier...trying to wear them around my house to break them in...


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> Need advice and it felt indulgent to start my own thread.    Would ya'll wear nude platforms with this dress? Or classic nude pigalle?
> 
> *The dress needs to be hemmed to the length it is in the first picture.... But the other pictures give you a good idea of the style in general terms.. just imagine it a bit more flirty than the rest of the pictures.  Also pretend my legs have a bit of color.



That bag!!! Stunning. ! You look great girl


----------



## Christchrist

lovemysavior said:


> I was wearing my Rolandos for a bit earlier...trying to wear them around my house to break them in...



Let me know how that goes. I'm afraid of that shoe. Ha


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> CC you look gorgeous! The body! The face!



GF so are you dahling


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Looking good CC! I cannot believe you drive in your shoes! &#128551; I find it too uncomfortable to drive in my heels, in part, because my legs are sorta long, but also because I'm afraid I'll break a heel!



Break a heel!!!! Ok now I'm afraid to drive in them


----------



## lovemysavior

Christchrist said:


> Let me know how that goes. I'm afraid of that shoe. Ha



Haha...you know that I will probably never buy another Rolando after all this work, but today we had some progress.  They felt better than they ever have.  Maybe after they soften up I would change my mind and buy them again...lol...


----------



## mrscurvy

lovemysavior said:


> I was wearing my Rolandos for a bit earlier...trying to wear them around my house to break them in...



OMG.. They look so good on you!!   Yesss keep trying ...I swear by the Rolandos!!


----------



## megt10

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2201437
> 
> 
> Dress: Tibi.
> Belt/necklace: JCrew.
> Louboutins: Bianca 140 - python, sorry I don't know the exact style name without breaking out my box.
> Wedding reception attire


I love this outfit. The color of the dress is so pretty on you and you look fantastic in it.


Christchrist said:


> Well I'm so out of shape but I don't care. I rocked it. Pollock piggy 120. My trusty So Black Chanel and new necklace. Forgot the shirt and jeans brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201569
> View attachment 2201570
> View attachment 2201571
> View attachment 2201572
> 
> Excuse the toys and crap can't son wasn't making getting ready easy


You look HOT CC. Love your accessories too.


Mrs. MFH said:


> On my way to my friends brunch.
> Kenneth Cole dress
> CL Filo blue sapphire
> Chanel mini flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2202251
> View attachment 2202252


Gorgeous dress. You look so pretty in it.


akillian24 said:


> Need advice and it felt indulgent to start my own thread.    Would ya'll wear nude platforms with this dress? Or classic nude pigalle?
> 
> *The dress needs to be hemmed to the length it is in the first picture.... But the other pictures give you a good idea of the style in general terms.. just imagine it a bit more flirty than the rest of the pictures.  Also pretend my legs have a bit of color.



Pigalle.


----------



## oxox

I don't usually post outfit pics but since I so rarely have the chance to wear my CLs anywhere, I'm taking advantage of it!


----------



## Elsie87

Hi ladies! 

Today's outfit:

Tunic: Halé Bob
Chains: no brand
Cuff: vintage
Jeans: Etam
Bag: Burberry
Shoes: CL goa lamé Simple 85


----------



## Christchrist

oxox said:


> I don't usually post outfit pics but since I so rarely have the chance to wear my CLs anywhere, I'm taking advantage of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2203737



Love this. You look great


----------



## Christchrist

Elsie87 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Today's outfit:
> 
> Tunic: Halé Bob
> Chains: no brand
> Cuff: vintage
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Burberry
> Shoes: CL goa lamé Simple 85



The cuff looks great with the bag and shoes


----------



## cts900

Elsie87 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Today's outfit:
> 
> Tunic: Halé Bob
> Chains: no brand
> Cuff: vintage
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Burberry
> Shoes: CL goa lamé Simple 85




Lookin' great, Elsie.



oxox said:


> I don't usually post outfit pics but since I so rarely have the chance to wear my CLs anywhere, I'm taking advantage of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2203737



SO cute!  Love!


----------



## wannaprada

lovemysavior said:


> I was wearing my Rolandos for a bit earlier...trying to wear them around my house to break them in...



My Rolandos were tight when I first bought them. I almost sent them back. But they stretched after a few wears and now they are one of my most comfortable CLs! I wore them for 5hrs straight one time during a CL meetup. I love them. Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

oxox said:


> I don't usually post outfit pics but since I so rarely have the chance to wear my CLs anywhere, I'm taking advantage of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2203737



Very cute!


----------



## wannaprada

elsie87 said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> Today's outfit:
> 
> Tunic: Halé bob
> chains: No brand
> cuff: Vintage
> jeans: Etam
> bag: Burberry
> shoes: Cl goa lamé simple 85



&#128077;&#128076;&#128079;


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Well I'm so out of shape but I don't care. I rocked it. Pollock piggy 120. My trusty So Black Chanel and new necklace. Forgot the shirt and jeans brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201569
> View attachment 2201570
> View attachment 2201571
> View attachment 2201572
> 
> Excuse the toys and crap can't son wasn't making getting ready easy


 
Come on CC... with eyes like that who needs a shape??

Amazing shoes, as usual, dear.

B

PS - you look good girl - and don't let anyone tell you otherwise, OK?
PPS - Get well soon, OK?


----------



## Brazucaa

Mrs. MFH said:


> On my way to my friends brunch.
> Kenneth Cole dress
> CL Filo blue sapphire
> Chanel mini flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2202251
> View attachment 2202252


 
Beautiful dress! In fact the whole outfit is lovely - down to those shoes.

B

PS - and those legs, girl... some of my friends would kill for legs like _that_ . Luckly, no-one invented leg transplats... yet...


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Let me know how that goes. I'm afraid of that shoe. Ha



Me too! That was the very first CL I fell in love with. Tried it on at a NM years ago... and it scared me away from CLs for another few years.  The agony!


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:


> Come on CC... with eyes like that who needs a shape??
> 
> Amazing shoes, as usual, dear.
> 
> B
> 
> PS - you look good girl - and don't let anyone tell you otherwise, OK?
> PPS - Get well soon, OK?



Thanks B. I'm feeling better for sure. It's a slow process.


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> Me too! That was the very first CL I fell in love with. Tried it on at a NM years ago... and it scared me away from CLs for another few years.  The agony!



Oh my gosh. How can I wear piggy buy not rolando!?


----------



## oxox

wannaprada said:


> Very cute!





cts900 said:


> SO cute!  Love!





Christchrist said:


> Love this. You look great



Thanks ladies! I'm usually too scared to post outfit photos!


----------



## oxox

lovemysavior said:


> I was wearing my Rolandos for a bit earlier...trying to wear them around my house to break them in...



These look perfect with jeans!


----------



## beagly911

lovemysavior said:


> I was wearing my Rolandos for a bit earlier...trying to wear them around my house to break them in...


Your Rolandos look great!  



oxox said:


> I don't usually post outfit pics but since I so rarely have the chance to wear my CLs anywhere, I'm taking advantage of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2203737


You look lovely!  



Elsie87 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Today's outfit:
> 
> Tunic: Halé Bob
> Chains: no brand
> Cuff: vintage
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Burberry
> Shoes: CL goa lamé Simple 85


Great look Elsie!!


----------



## Christchrist

oxox said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm usually too scared to post outfit photos!



Don't ever be scared! We support each other here


----------



## Sweetyqbk

oxox said:


> I don't usually post outfit pics but since I so rarely have the chance to wear my CLs anywhere, I'm taking advantage of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2203737



U look great!!! I love the dress, who makes it?


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh. How can I wear piggy buy not rolando!?



Precisely!  I don't find pigalles to be half as bad as I did the Rolando.


----------



## oxox

beagly911 said:


> You look lovely!


Thanks beagly!!! 



Christchrist said:


> Don't ever be scared! We support each other here






Sweetyqbk said:


> U look great!!! I love the dress, who makes it?


Thanks sweety!! The dress is from ASOS! http://www.asos.com/au/Oasis/Oasis-Sicilian-Night-Sundress/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=2988864&SearchQuery=oasis&Rf900=1465&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Multiivory


----------



## Christchrist

Express dress, materialistic boutique lace jacket, my custom jewelry , white kid piggy 120 and white caviar Chanel maxi. Monochrome kind of day. Lunch with my girlfriend.


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:


> Express dress, materialistic boutique lace jacket, my custom jewelry , white kid piggy 120 and white caviar Chanel maxi. Monochrome kind of day. Lunch with my girlfriend.
> View attachment 2205439



I don't know what happened with the duplicate pics. Ugh


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Express dress, materialistic boutique lace jacket, my custom jewelry , white kid piggy 120 and white caviar Chanel maxi. Monochrome kind of day. Lunch with my girlfriend.
> View attachment 2205439


 
Love the look CC!!!
Those white Piggies are amazing!!!


----------



## mrscurvy

Christchrist said:


> Express dress, materialistic boutique lace jacket, my custom jewelry , white kid piggy 120 and white caviar Chanel maxi. Monochrome kind of day. Lunch with my girlfriend.
> View attachment 2205439



You look so nice.. Girl those white Piggy's are to die for!!


----------



## Chanieish

Christchrist said:


> Express dress, materialistic boutique lace jacket, my custom jewelry , white kid piggy 120 and white caviar Chanel maxi. Monochrome kind of day. Lunch with my girlfriend.
> View attachment 2205439



Very pretty! The white flap and shoes pop nicely against the darker dress.


----------



## oxox

Christchrist said:


> Express dress, materialistic boutique lace jacket, my custom jewelry , white kid piggy 120 and white caviar Chanel maxi. Monochrome kind of day. Lunch with my girlfriend.



Gorgeous white pigalles!! You look great!


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you girls.  I rocked them for 4 hours! Woohoo


----------



## sammix3

Hot!!


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Express dress, materialistic boutique lace jacket, my custom jewelry , white kid piggy 120 and white caviar Chanel maxi. Monochrome kind of day. Lunch with my girlfriend.
> View attachment 2205439


 
 I love the whole outfit! You look amazing!!


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:


> I love the whole outfit! You look amazing!!



Thank you martinaa


----------



## Christchrist

sammix3 said:


> hot!!



&#128522;


----------



## mrscurvy

lovemysavior said:


> Haha...you know that I will probably never buy another Rolando after all this work, but today we had some progress.  They felt better than they ever have.  Maybe after they soften up I would change my mind and buy them again...lol...



Yaaaay!!


----------



## stilly

oxox said:


> I don't usually post outfit pics but since I so rarely have the chance to wear my CLs anywhere, I'm taking advantage of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2203737


 
Love the dress and CL's!!!
So cute!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Well I'm so out of shape but I don't care. I rocked it. Pollock piggy 120. My trusty So Black Chanel and new necklace. Forgot the shirt and jeans brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201569
> View attachment 2201570
> View attachment 2201571
> View attachment 2201572
> 
> Excuse the toys and crap can't son wasn't making getting ready easy


 
I love the Pollacks with jeans!!!
Your Pollacks look a little different than mine. Yours have more yellow. I guess they're all a little different...


----------



## stilly

lovemysavior said:


> I was wearing my Rolandos for a bit earlier...trying to wear them around my house to break them in...


 
These look so good you!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> I love the Pollacks with jeans!!!
> Your Pollacks look a little different than mine. Yours have more yellow. I guess they're all a little different...



It's a fun shoe. I love it


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Citoyenne to the theatre. The dress is DVF, bag is JC Biker in Viola (just got it so I still remember) and the jacket is Balenciaga.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Citoyenne to the theatre. The dress is DVF, bag is JC Biker in Viola (just got it so I still remember) and the jacket is Balenciaga.



You're always looking fabulous meg. I love the shoes with that dress. Flawless


----------



## oxox

stilly said:


> Love the dress and CL's!!!
> So cute!!!



Thanks, stilly!!


----------



## oxox

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Citoyenne to the theatre. The dress is DVF, bag is JC Biker in Viola (just got it so I still remember) and the jacket is Balenciaga.



You always look amazing, Meg, but I have to say that this is one of my favourite looks ever!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Citoyenne to the theatre. The dress is DVF, bag is JC Biker in Viola (just got it so I still remember) and the jacket is Balenciaga.



I'm loving the look!


----------



## MaryJoe84

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Citoyenne to the theatre. The dress is DVF, bag is JC Biker in Viola (just got it so I still remember) and the jacket is Balenciaga.


Nice and chic!!!!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> You're always looking fabulous meg. I love the shoes with that dress. Flawless


Thank you so much CC. These are some of my favorite CL shoes. They are really comfortable and easy to walk long distances in. 


oxox said:


> You always look amazing, Meg, but I have to say that this is one of my favourite looks ever!


Thank you OXOX, the print on this dress is really flattering I think. 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm loving the look!


Thanks Lavender.


MaryJoe84 said:


> Nice and chic!!!!



Thank you.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Citoyenne to the theatre. The dress is DVF, bag is JC Biker in Viola (just got it so I still remember) and the jacket is Balenciaga.


You look amazing meg, I'm sorry I missed out on the Citoyenne, they are such a great CL!!


----------



## Christchrist

Tart dress, red kid piggy 120 and my trust LV epi brea.  Poor bag is stuffed to the brim. Time to clean her


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Tart dress, red kid piggy 120 and my trust LV epi brea.  Poor bag is stuffed to the brim. Time to clean her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2208056
> View attachment 2208057
> View attachment 2208058


You look beautiful CC!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> You look beautiful CC!!



Thank you very much for such a kind comment Beagly


----------



## oxox

Christchrist said:


> Tart dress, red kid piggy 120 and my trust LV epi brea.  Poor bag is stuffed to the brim. Time to clean her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2208056
> View attachment 2208057
> View attachment 2208058



Love the LV with the CLs!
Also you look amazing in that dress!


----------



## loubi_love

Christchrist said:


> Tart dress, red kid piggy 120 and my trust LV epi brea.  Poor bag is stuffed to the brim. Time to clean her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2208056
> View attachment 2208057
> View attachment 2208058



Love the black/white/red combo!  Random question - what is your lipstick? It's the perfect shade!


----------



## mrscurvy

Christchrist said:


> Tart dress, red kid piggy 120 and my trust LV epi brea.  Poor bag is stuffed to the brim. Time to clean her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2208056
> View attachment 2208057
> View attachment 2208058



Awww you look so nice.. My other favorite LV   love it!!!


----------



## Christchrist

loubi_love said:


> Love the black/white/red combo!  Random question - what is your lipstick? It's the perfect shade!


Thank you 
It's Chanel color pirate


----------



## Christchrist

oxox said:


> Love the LV with the CLs!
> Also you look amazing in that dress!



Thank you oxox


----------



## Christchrist

mrscurvy said:


> Awww you look so nice.. My other favorite LV   love it!!!



Isn't epi great . Thank you


----------



## loubi_love

Christchrist said:


> Thank you
> It's Chanel color pirate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2208337



Thank you!! The Rouge Allure formula is the best. I'm going to hunt that down.


----------



## Christchrist

loubi_love said:


> Thank you!! The Rouge Allure formula is the best. I'm going to hunt that down.



I got it at Neiman Boston. Rita in Chanel is fab


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Tart dress, red kid piggy 120 and my trust LV epi brea.  Poor bag is stuffed to the brim. Time to clean her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2208056
> View attachment 2208057
> View attachment 2208058



Very pretty!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> You look amazing meg, I'm sorry I missed out on the Citoyenne, they are such a great CL!!


Thank you so much Beagly. I love these shoes. 


Christchrist said:


> Tart dress, red kid piggy 120 and my trust LV epi brea.  Poor bag is stuffed to the brim. Time to clean her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2208056
> View attachment 2208057
> View attachment 2208058



You look gorgeous CC! I love the dress on you.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much Beagly. I love these shoes.
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous CC! I love the dress on you.



Thanks Meg. It's pretty cozy


----------



## Christchrist

lavenderduckiez said:


> very pretty!



&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128536;


----------



## akillian24

Dress: Alice & Olivia
Bag: Chanel
Shoes: LP w/ red toe

Question: Does the red-toe on the LPs throw off the B&W + Cobalt combo?  Would it look better if I had a solid black shoe?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look great! I like it with the red toe.


----------



## MaryJoe84

akillian24 said:


> Dress: Alice & Olivia
> Bag: Chanel
> Shoes: LP w/ red toe
> 
> Question: Does the red-toe on the LPs throw off the B&W + Cobalt combo?  Would it look better if I had a solid black shoe?


I like it!!! To me the red toe fits perfectly in the colour combo!!!


----------



## megt10

akillian24 said:


> Dress: Alice & Olivia
> Bag: Chanel
> Shoes: LP w/ red toe
> 
> Question: Does the red-toe on the LPs throw off the B&W + Cobalt combo?  Would it look better if I had a solid black shoe?



I like it.


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> Dress: Alice & Olivia
> Bag: Chanel
> Shoes: LP w/ red toe
> 
> Question: Does the red-toe on the LPs throw off the B&W + Cobalt combo?  Would it look better if I had a solid black shoe?



I like this. You look great


----------



## Sweetyqbk

oxox said:


> Thanks beagly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweety!! The dress is from ASOS! http://www.asos.com/au/Oasis/Oasis-Sicilian-Night-Sundress/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=2988864&SearchQuery=oasis&Rf900=1465&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Multiivory



Its very cute! i have yet to order asos but just today 3 cute things i liked from blogs were all from there, maybe an order in the near future


----------



## beagly911

akillian24 said:


> Dress: Alice & Olivia
> Bag: Chanel
> Shoes: LP w/ red toe
> 
> Question: Does the red-toe on the LPs throw off the B&W + Cobalt combo?  Would it look better if I had a solid black shoe?


I think this looks fabulous!!  I love the red tip!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

akillian24 said:


> Dress: Alice & Olivia
> Bag: Chanel
> Shoes: LP w/ red toe
> 
> Question: Does the red-toe on the LPs throw off the B&W + Cobalt combo?  Would it look better if I had a solid black shoe?



cute outfit! I love the color of your bag.. really  nice!


----------



## lovemysavior

akillian24 said:


> Dress: Alice & Olivia
> Bag: Chanel
> Shoes: LP w/ red toe
> 
> Question: Does the red-toe on the LPs throw off the B&W + Cobalt combo?  Would it look better if I had a solid black shoe?


 
Love this whole look!


----------



## briska1989

akillian24 said:


> Dress: Alice & Olivia
> Bag: Chanel
> Shoes: LP w/ red toe
> 
> Question: Does the red-toe on the LPs throw off the B&W + Cobalt combo?  Would it look better if I had a solid black shoe?


Sexy woman


----------



## samanthatyy

dear all CL gurus, I'm considering on getting either Piou Piou 85mm (baby pink) or Fifi 100mm (hot pink) as these 2 models are the only 2 models which available in size 35 on laprendo.com. Could someone tell me which model would be more comfy and easier to walk in for long hours? I prefer the Piou Piou as the color contrast of the heels & the red soles is more obvious compare to the hot pink Fifi. Is Piou Piou a wise choice?? 

Thank you in advance, I went to the CL boutique (1 and only) here in Singapore, they don't carry Piou Piou & Fifi, thus I'm unable to try them personally.


----------



## Christchrist

samanthatyy said:


> dear all CL gurus, I'm considering on getting either Piou Piou 85mm (baby pink) or Fifi 100mm (hot pink) as these 2 models are the only 2 models which available in size 35 on laprendo.com. Could someone tell me which model would be more comfy and easier to walk in for long hours? I prefer the Piou Piou as the color contrast of the heels & the red soles is more obvious compare to the hot pink Fifi. Is Piou Piou a wise choice??
> 
> Thank you in advance, I went to the CL boutique (1 and only) here in Singapore, they don't carry Piou Piou & Fifi, thus I'm unable to try them personally.



Fifi is sexier. I love mine. I don't care for piou piou. It's to low for me. It would probably be comfy though. Someone else can chime in


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Tart dress, red kid piggy 120 and my trust LV epi brea.  Poor bag is stuffed to the brim. Time to clean her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2208056
> View attachment 2208057
> View attachment 2208058



Love love love this!!!


----------



## SeeingRed

Mrs. MFH said:


> On my way to my friends brunch.
> Kenneth Cole dress
> CL Filo blue sapphire
> Chanel mini flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2202251
> View attachment 2202252


This is an adorable outfit!


----------



## crystalhowlett

A few wks ago. I wore a HL n very mix to a lovely wedding.


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Love love love this!!!



Thanks babe. How are you?


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2210918
> 
> 
> A few wks ago. I wore a HL n very mix to a lovely wedding.



Sexy momma!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:


> Sexy momma!



Thank you CC!!! 

I loved your black maxi and red accessories combo. Very casual and chic.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2210918
> 
> 
> A few wks ago. I wore a HL n very mix to a lovely wedding.



I'm so jelly of that dress and those shoes and that body!


----------



## beagly911

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2210918
> 
> 
> A few wks ago. I wore a HL n very mix to a lovely wedding.


You look amazing crystal!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Citoyenne to the theatre. The dress is DVF, bag is JC Biker in Viola (just got it so I still remember) and the jacket is Balenciaga.



Nice look Meg! Love!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Thank you CC!!!
> 
> I loved your black maxi and red accessories combo. Very casual and chic.



Thank you


----------



## samanthatyy

Christchrist said:


> Fifi is sexier. I love mine. I don't care for piou piou. It's to low for me. It would probably be comfy though. Someone else can chime in


thank you CC for your replies! Honestly the Piou Piou 85mm is kinda low for me too but I think 85mm is easier to be walked in? I am just afraid that Fifi 100mm is not going to be comfortable for me. 

Anyone else here could gimme more suggestion?


----------



## Chanieish

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2210918
> 
> 
> A few wks ago. I wore a HL n very mix to a lovely wedding.



You look stunning! I love that purple/fuchsia color on you. Very pretty!


----------



## Chanieish

I went out for dinner and drinks last night and took my sex pigalles out for a spin. It was the first time I wore pigalles out ever and damn, that was a painful, but very sexy night!  These are my favorite shoes and I was scared to ruin the beautiful red soles. But I was like f that time to wear them out!

Dress: James Perse (most comfortable and soft dress ever)
Bag: Marchesa Lily Clutch 
Blazer: BCBG


----------



## Christchrist

Chanieish said:


> I went out for dinner and drinks last night and took my sex pigalles out for a spin. It was the first time I wore pigalles out ever and damn, that was a painful, but very sexy night!  These are my favorite shoes and I was scared to ruin the beautiful red soles. But I was like f that time to wear them out!
> 
> Dress: James Perse (most comfortable and soft dress ever)
> Bag: Marchesa Lily Clutch
> Blazer: BCBG



Glad you tried then. The pain is worth it. Amazing shoe


----------



## beagly911

Chanieish said:


> I went out for dinner and drinks last night and took my sex pigalles out for a spin. It was the first time I wore pigalles out ever and damn, that was a painful, but very sexy night!  These are my favorite shoes and I was scared to ruin the beautiful red soles. But I was like f that time to wear them out!
> 
> Dress: James Perse (most comfortable and soft dress ever)
> Bag: Marchesa Lily Clutch
> Blazer: BCBG


Beautiful outfit!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Chanieish said:


> I went out for dinner and drinks last night and took my sex pigalles out for a spin. It was the first time I wore pigalles out ever and damn, that was a painful, but very sexy night!  These are my favorite shoes and I was scared to ruin the beautiful red soles. But I was like f that time to wear them out!
> 
> Dress: James Perse (most comfortable and soft dress ever)
> Bag: Marchesa Lily Clutch
> Blazer: BCBG



Wow you look stunning!!


----------



## Chanieish

Christchrist said:


> Glad you tried then. The pain is worth it. Amazing shoe



Most definitely. I love the shape of the pigalle! By the way I'm trying to get the pigalle in grenadine. How would you describe the color? Fuchsia? Bright pink?

Thanks a bunch!



beagly911 said:


> Beautiful outfit!



Thanks *beagly*!!! 



hermosa_vogue said:


> Wow you look stunning!!



Aww thank you *hermosa*! You are so sweet.


----------



## Kayapo97

Chanieish said:


> I went out for dinner and drinks last night and took my sex pigalles out for a spin. It was the first time I wore pigalles out ever and damn, that was a painful, but very sexy night!  These are my favorite shoes and I was scared to ruin the beautiful red soles. But I was like f that time to wear them out!
> 
> Dress: James Perse (most comfortable and soft dress ever)
> Bag: Marchesa Lily Clutch
> Blazer: BCBG



Amazing outfit, you look darn hot girl!


----------



## megt10

Mrs. MFH said:


> Nice look Meg! Love!


Thank you so much.


Chanieish said:


> I went out for dinner and drinks last night and took my sex pigalles out for a spin. It was the first time I wore pigalles out ever and damn, that was a painful, but very sexy night!  These are my favorite shoes and I was scared to ruin the beautiful red soles. But I was like f that time to wear them out!
> 
> Dress: James Perse (most comfortable and soft dress ever)
> Bag: Marchesa Lily Clutch
> Blazer: BCBG



Sexy look. Love the outfit and of course the shoes.


----------



## Christchrist

Chanieish said:


> Most definitely. I love the shape of the pigalle! By the way I'm trying to get the pigalle in grenadine. How would you describe the color? Fuchsia? Bright pink?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!



It's more of a purple pink to me. Not bright. It's almost like the pivione kid


----------



## briska1989

Chanieish said:


> I went out for dinner and drinks last night and took my sex pigalles out for a spin. It was the first time I wore pigalles out ever and damn, that was a painful, but very sexy night!  These are my favorite shoes and I was scared to ruin the beautiful red soles. But I was like f that time to wear them out!
> 
> Dress: James Perse (most comfortable and soft dress ever)
> Bag: Marchesa Lily Clutch
> Blazer: BCBG


Oh, so pretty


----------



## briska1989

akillian24 said:


> Dress: Alice & Olivia
> Bag: Chanel
> Shoes: LP w/ red toe
> 
> Question: Does the red-toe on the LPs throw off the B&W + Cobalt combo?  Would it look better if I had a solid black shoe?


You look great. Perfect on you


----------



## Chanieish

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> Sexy look. Love the outfit and of course the shoes.



Thanks Meg! I always look forward to your outfit pics.



Christchrist said:


> It's more of a purple pink to me. Not bright. It's almost like the pivione kid



Hmm. I see. I was hoping for a little bit of brightness. I'm trying to get them but they are sold out everywhere! Planning to send these to be strassed lol



briska1989 said:


> Oh, so pretty



Thank you briska


----------



## crystalhowlett

hermosa_vogue said:


> I'm so jelly of that dress and those shoes and that body!



Thank you !!! Xoxo


----------



## crystalhowlett

beagly911 said:


> You look amazing crystal!!



Thank you Beagly!!! So sweet! Xoxo


----------



## crystalhowlett

Chanieish said:


> I went out for dinner and drinks last night and took my sex pigalles out for a spin. It was the first time I wore pigalles out ever and damn, that was a painful, but very sexy night!  These are my favorite shoes and I was scared to ruin the beautiful red soles. But I was like f that time to wear them out!
> 
> Dress: James Perse (most comfortable and soft dress ever)
> Bag: Marchesa Lily Clutch
> Blazer: BCBG



You look good!!!! And just ooze "sex" I bet your where the talk of the town n had many compliment all night. Beauty is pain. Especially that first night but they look sooooo good!! 


Thank you as well!! I am finding I have bought a lot of the lilac/fushia colors lately for my daughter and myself. So pretty and def girly.


----------



## crystalhowlett

akillian24 said:


> Dress: Alice & Olivia
> Bag: Chanel
> Shoes: LP w/ red toe
> 
> Question: Does the red-toe on the LPs throw off the B&W + Cobalt combo?  Would it look better if I had a solid black shoe?



I love this!! So fresh and colorful. I don't see a problem with any of it.  The tip is a signature of Louboutin so it can't clash. N the blue chanel is awesome!! 
This being said. U just have to think this way. Red goes with black which goes with blue which goes with white. Blue and red also match. So it works. You look Hot!!


----------



## Chanieish

Kayapo97 said:


> Amazing outfit, you look darn hot girl!



You're making me blush!  Thank you!



crystalhowlett said:


> You look good!!!! And just ooze "sex" I bet your where the talk of the town n had many compliment all night. Beauty is pain. Especially that first night but they look sooooo good!!
> 
> 
> Thank you as well!! I am finding I have bought a lot of the lilac/fushia colors lately for my daughter and myself. So pretty and def girly.



The bright colors look great against your skin tone! I'm glad you and your daughter are enjoying those beautiful colors!


----------



## jeninvan

Date night with my DH this evening sans the kiddos...

Leggings and shirt Zara
Python clutch Michael Kors Collection
Bracelet Hermes clic clac
Shoes fifi spike (been wearing these so much lately...my most comfy CL ever)

Thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Chanieish said:


> I went out for dinner and drinks last night and took my sex pigalles out for a spin. It was the first time I wore pigalles out ever and damn, that was a painful, but very sexy night!  These are my favorite shoes and I was scared to ruin the beautiful red soles. But I was like f that time to wear them out!
> 
> Dress: James Perse (most comfortable and soft dress ever)
> Bag: Marchesa Lily Clutch
> Blazer: BCBG



Love your outfit! Gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2210918
> 
> 
> A few wks ago. I wore a HL n very mix to a lovely wedding.



I love the mixture of the dress and the heels! Really hot!


----------



## loubi_love

Bachelorette attire: sorry the background isn't the best!

DVF beaded top 
Rag & Bone jeans
Bianca 140 - black patent (my first love)


----------



## akillian24

jeninvan said:


> Date night with my DH this evening sans the kiddos...
> 
> Leggings and shirt Zara
> Python clutch Michael Kors Collection
> Bracelet Hermes clic clac
> Shoes fifi spike (been wearing these so much lately...my most comfy CL ever)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213251


This is such a well-put together look.  You look great!


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:


> Date night with my DH this evening sans the kiddos...
> 
> Leggings and shirt Zara
> Python clutch Michael Kors Collection
> Bracelet Hermes clic clac
> Shoes fifi spike (been wearing these so much lately...my most comfy CL ever)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213251



Lookin fly Jeni


----------



## Christchrist

loubi_love said:


> Bachelorette attire: sorry the background isn't the best!
> 
> DVF beaded top
> Rag & Bone jeans
> Bianca 140 - black patent (my first love)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213514



Great look.


----------



## beagly911

jeninvan said:


> Date night with my DH this evening sans the kiddos...
> 
> Leggings and shirt Zara
> Python clutch Michael Kors Collection
> Bracelet Hermes clic clac
> Shoes fifi spike (been wearing these so much lately...my most comfy CL ever)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213251


You look fantastic!  Hope you had a great date night!


----------



## beagly911

loubi_love said:


> Bachelorette attire: sorry the background isn't the best!
> 
> DVF beaded top
> Rag & Bone jeans
> Bianca 140 - black patent (my first love)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213514


Looking lovely!!


----------



## martinaa

jeninvan said:


> Date night with my DH this evening sans the kiddos...
> 
> Leggings and shirt Zara
> Python clutch Michael Kors Collection
> Bracelet Hermes clic clac
> Shoes fifi spike (been wearing these so much lately...my most comfy CL ever)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213251



You look good, that is a great outfit! Love your shoes!


----------



## martinaa

loubi_love said:


> Bachelorette attire: sorry the background isn't the best!
> 
> DVF beaded top
> Rag & Bone jeans
> Bianca 140 - black patent (my first love)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213514



You look stunning!


----------



## needloub

I am on vacation in Chicago and here are some of my outfit pics with my tortoise VP's and bone Simples...





Dress:  Asos
Scarf:  Hermes
Bag:  LV Neverfull
Shoes: tortoise VP's and Stuart Weitzman leopard flats






Dress:  Alex & Alex from Gilt
Bag:  Amrita Singh
Shoes:  J Crew Janey flats, bone Simples
Accessories:  my diamond hoops and watch, Hermes electric bleu KDT






Dress and blazer from Banana Republic
Bag:  LV Neverfull
Shoes:  CL tortoise VP's, SW flats


----------



## wannaprada

Looking good ladies!

This is me from yesterday at a graduation party. Dress is Asos with my kid Dafs.


----------



## kham

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies!
> 
> This is me from yesterday at a graduation party. Dress is Asos with my kid Dafs.
> View attachment 2213730



Gorgeous *Wanna*!!! Those Daffs are HOT!!


----------



## mrscurvy

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies!
> 
> This is me from yesterday at a graduation party. Dress is Asos with my kid Dafs.
> View attachment 2213730



Wow you look so nice!!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> looking good ladies!
> 
> This is me from yesterday at a graduation party. Dress is asos with my kid dafs.
> View attachment 2213730



bam!


----------



## Christchrist

needloub said:


> I am on vacation in Chicago and here are some of my outfit pics with my tortoise VP's and bone Simples...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress:  Asos
> Scarf:  Hermes
> Bag:  LV Neverfull
> Shoes: tortoise VP's and Stuart Weitzman leopard flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress:  Alex & Alex from Gilt
> Bag:  Amrita Singh
> Shoes:  J Crew Janey flats, bone Simples
> Accessories:  my diamond hoops and watch, Hermes electric bleu KDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress and blazer from Banana Republic
> Bag:  LV Neverfull
> Shoes:  CL tortoise VP's, SW flats



These are very classy.  Love


----------



## BagBragger

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies!
> 
> This is me from yesterday at a graduation party. Dress is Asos with my kid Dafs.
> View attachment 2213730



You look pretty! The dress is so effortless.


----------



## wannaprada

kham said:


> Gorgeous *Wanna*!!! Those Daffs are HOT!!





mrscurvy said:


> Wow you look so nice!!





Christchrist said:


> bam!





BagBragger said:


> You look pretty! The dress is so effortless.



Thank you ladies! I appreciate the sweet comments!


----------



## loubi_love

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies!
> 
> This is me from yesterday at a graduation party. Dress is Asos with my kid Dafs.
> View attachment 2213730



Looks great - I wish I could rock Dafs without looking too unstable :-/


----------



## loubi_love

needloub said:


> I am on vacation in Chicago and here are some of my outfit pics with my tortoise VP's and bone Simples...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress:  Asos
> Scarf:  Hermes
> Bag:  LV Neverfull
> Shoes: tortoise VP's and Stuart Weitzman leopard flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress:  Alex & Alex from Gilt
> Bag:  Amrita Singh
> Shoes:  J Crew Janey flats, bone Simples
> Accessories:  my diamond hoops and watch, Hermes electric bleu KDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress and blazer from Banana Republic
> Bag:  LV Neverfull
> Shoes:  CL tortoise VP's, SW flats



You should check out the new Louboutin boutique! 58 E. Oak - just off Michigan Ave.


----------



## phillj12

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies!
> 
> This is me from yesterday at a graduation party. Dress is Asos with my kid Dafs.
> View attachment 2213730



Awesome look!


----------



## phillj12

loubi_love said:


> Bachelorette attire: sorry the background isn't the best!
> 
> DVF beaded top
> Rag & Bone jeans
> Bianca 140 - black patent (my first love)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213514



Love it!


----------



## PlainnJaine

Just graduated today from nursing school!


----------



## beagly911

needloub said:


> I am on vacation in Chicago and here are some of my outfit pics with my tortoise VP's and bone Simples...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress:  Asos
> Scarf:  Hermes
> Bag:  LV Neverfull
> Shoes: tortoise VP's and Stuart Weitzman leopard flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress:  Alex & Alex from Gilt
> Bag:  Amrita Singh
> Shoes:  J Crew Janey flats, bone Simples
> Accessories:  my diamond hoops and watch, Hermes electric bleu KDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress and blazer from Banana Republic
> Bag:  LV Neverfull
> Shoes:  CL tortoise VP's, SW flats


Great combinations Needloub!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies!
> 
> This is me from yesterday at a graduation party. Dress is Asos with my kid Dafs.
> View attachment 2213730


You look beautiful wanna!!


----------



## beagly911

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2214185
> 
> 
> Just graduated today from nursing school!


Congratulations on your degree!!  You look lovely!


----------



## oxox

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies!
> 
> This is me from yesterday at a graduation party. Dress is Asos with my kid Dafs.
> View attachment 2213730



Wow! You really rock those Dafs! :worthy::worthy:


----------



## oxox

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2214185
> 
> 
> Just graduated today from nursing school!



You look gorgeous! And congrats on graduating!


----------



## needloub

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies!
> 
> This is me from yesterday at a graduation party. Dress is Asos with my kid Dafs.
> View attachment 2213730


You look fantastic...as always!! 



Christchrist said:


> These are very classy.  Love


Thank you!  I have updated my wardrobe recently and it's a work in progress...



loubi_love said:


> You should check out the new Louboutin boutique! 58 E. Oak - just off Michigan Ave.


It's a lovely boutique...I just couldn't resist!  I prefer shopping on Oak Street than Michigan Ave...too touristy! 



beagly911 said:


> Great combinations Needloub!!


Thank you!


----------



## needloub

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2214185
> 
> 
> Just graduated today from nursing school!


Congratulations!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Birthday party in my new to me candy spike


----------



## Sweetyqbk

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2214185
> 
> 
> Just graduated today from nursing school!



Yay!!!! I'm a nurse too... Congrats!!!


----------



## Christchrist

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2214185
> 
> 
> Just graduated today from nursing school!



Congratulations!!!!! You look great


----------



## Christchrist

Sweetyqbk said:


> Birthday party in my new to me candy spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214318
> View attachment 2214321



Love that red polka dot with the candy


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Sweetyqbk said:


> Birthday party in my new to me candy spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214318
> View attachment 2214321



You look gorgeous. Love the shoes, dress, a d bag!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2214185
> 
> 
> Just graduated today from nursing school!



Congrats!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies!
> 
> This is me from yesterday at a graduation party. Dress is Asos with my kid Dafs.
> View attachment 2213730



Love it and Congrats!


----------



## jeninvan

akillian24 said:


> This is such a well-put together look.  You look great!





Christchrist said:


> Lookin fly Jeni





beagly911 said:


> You look fantastic!  Hope you had a great date night!





martinaa said:


> You look good, that is a great outfit! Love your shoes!



Thanks ladies  but I still have about 45 or so lbs to lose post baby


----------



## jeninvan

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies!
> 
> This is me from yesterday at a graduation party. Dress is Asos with my kid Dafs.
> View attachment 2213730



Loving the whole ensemble...pure perfection


----------



## MDM

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies!
> 
> This is me from yesterday at a graduation party. Dress is Asos with my kid Dafs.
> View attachment 2213730



Wow, you look amazing!  




PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2214185
> 
> 
> Just graduated today from nursing school!



There's certainly nothing plain about you.    You look adorable and congratulations!!!




Sweetyqbk said:


> Birthday party in my new to me candy spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214318
> View attachment 2214321



I could've sworn I was looking at a pic of (circa 1980s) Madonna!    You look gorgeous!


----------



## soleilbrun

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies!
> 
> This is me from yesterday at a graduation party. Dress is Asos with my kid Dafs.
> View attachment 2213730


 
You look fantastic!


----------



## soleilbrun

loubi_love said:


> Bachelorette attire: sorry the background isn't the best!
> 
> DVF beaded top
> Rag & Bone jeans
> Bianca 140 - black patent (my first love)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213514


 
I like this look. I really need to wear my bianca more.



needloub said:


> I am on vacation in Chicago and here are some of my outfit pics with my tortoise VP's and bone Simples...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Asos
> Scarf: Hermes
> Bag: LV Neverfull
> Shoes: tortoise VP's and Stuart Weitzman leopard flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Alex & Alex from Gilt
> Bag: Amrita Singh
> Shoes: J Crew Janey flats, bone Simples
> Accessories: my diamond hoops and watch, Hermes electric bleu KDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress and blazer from Banana Republic
> Bag: LV Neverfull
> Shoes: CL tortoise VP's, SW flats


 
Great outfits. You seem like an expert vacation packer.


----------



## needloub

soleilbrun said:


> Great outfits. You seem like an expert vacation packer.



Thanks!  I really wanted to use my pairs for multiple outfits!


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:


> Thanks ladies  but I still have about 45 or so lbs to lose post baby



You're preaching to the choir babe. So do I


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> You're preaching to the choir babe. So do I



OMG my oldest is going to ne 24 this week and I'm only getting close to pre-pregnancy baby weight


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> You're preaching to the choir babe. So do I



OMG shutup woman.  You look absolutely stunning


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:


> OMG my oldest is going to ne 24 this week and I'm only getting close to pre-pregnancy baby weight



Beags you are looking absolutely amazing!!  Every time you post an outfit pic you look like you've lost another 10 kilos!!


----------



## oxox

Sweetyqbk said:


> Birthday party in my new to me candy spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214318
> View attachment 2214321



Incredible outfit!! Everything is perfect.


----------



## megt10

This past weekend DH and I celebrated our anniversary. We went to the beach for brunch. I wore my Marina Liege with a Jean Paul Gaultier dress, NM shrug.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> This past weekend DH and I celebrated our anniversary. We went to the beach for brunch. I wore my Marina Liege with a Jean Paul Gaultier dress, NM shrug.



You look divine M!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

megt10 said:


> This past weekend DH and I celebrated our anniversary. We went to the beach for brunch. I wore my Marina Liege with a Jean Paul Gaultier dress, NM shrug.



Gorgeous and Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## Souzie

megt10 said:


> This past weekend DH and I celebrated our anniversary. We went to the beach for brunch. I wore my Marina Liege with a Jean Paul Gaultier dress, NM shrug.



Love!!!  Happy anniversary, Meg!


----------



## DebbiNC

megt10 said:


> This past weekend DH and I celebrated our anniversary. We went to the beach for brunch. I wore my Marina Liege with a Jean Paul Gaultier dress, NM shrug.



As always, you look wonderful! Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

megt10 said:


> This past weekend DH and I celebrated our anniversary. We went to the beach for brunch. I wore my Marina Liege with a Jean Paul Gaultier dress, NM shrug.



You look lovely as always Meg

Happy Anniversary


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> This past weekend DH and I celebrated our anniversary. We went to the beach for brunch. I wore my Marina Liege with a Jean Paul Gaultier dress, NM shrug.


You look lovely meg!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> OMG my oldest is going to ne 24 this week and I'm only getting close to pre-pregnancy baby weight



Haha. I feel you. Mine is 16. I'm still trying. You look great beags


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> OMG shutup woman.  You look absolutely stunning



Love you 2 Kay


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> This past weekend DH and I celebrated our anniversary. We went to the beach for brunch. I wore my Marina Liege with a Jean Paul Gaultier dress, NM shrug.



Very nice meg. Nice color pop


----------



## Chanieish

megt10 said:


> This past weekend DH and I celebrated our anniversary. We went to the beach for brunch. I wore my Marina Liege with a Jean Paul Gaultier dress, NM shrug.



Oooh so sexy! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> You look divine M!





Mrs. MFH said:


> Gorgeous and Happy Anniversary!!!





xsouzie said:


> Love!!!  Happy anniversary, Meg!





DebbiNC said:


> As always, you look wonderful! Happy Anniversary!!





hermosa_vogue said:


> You look lovely as always Meg
> 
> Happy Anniversary



Ladies thank you so much for your kind words. We had a great day.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> You look lovely meg!  Happy Anniversary!





Christchrist said:


> Very nice meg. Nice color pop





Chanieish said:


> Oooh so sexy! Happy Anniversary!



Thank you, Beagly, CC and Chanieish you are so sweet.


----------



## MaryJoe84

megt10 said:


> This past weekend DH and I celebrated our anniversary. We went to the beach for brunch. I wore my Marina Liege with a Jean Paul Gaultier dress, NM shrug.


Very chic!!!! 
And belated happy anniversary


----------



## megt10

MaryJoe84 said:


> Very chic!!!!
> And belated happy anniversary



Thank you Maryjoe. We had a great day.


----------



## loubi_love

Sweetyqbk said:


> Birthday party in my new to me candy spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214318
> View attachment 2214321



You look great!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> This past weekend DH and I celebrated our anniversary. We went to the beach for brunch. I wore my Marina Liege with a Jean Paul Gaultier dress, NM shrug.



I'm loving the outfit!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sweetyqbk said:


> Birthday party in my new to me candy spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214318
> View attachment 2214321



Very cute!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm loving the outfit!!!



Thank you Lavender.


----------



## vnapier

Loving my new Rampoldi peep toes!!! 
7 Roxanne destroyed jeans
Zara T
Willow and Ivy blazer


----------



## crystalhowlett

Sweetyqbk said:


> Birthday party in my new to me candy spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214318
> View attachment 2214321



I love love love!!!!


----------



## Tina Fyanicci

wannaprada said:


> Looking good ladies!
> 
> This is me from yesterday at a graduation party. Dress is Asos with my kid Dafs.


:urock:


----------



## mrscurvy

vnapier said:


> Loving my new Rampoldi peep toes!!!
> 7 Roxanne destroyed jeans
> Zara T
> Willow and Ivy blazer
> View attachment 2217167
> View attachment 2217168



Wow these are so hot!!! Love the outfit..


----------



## vnapier

mrscurvy said:


> Wow these are so hot!!! Love the outfit..


Thanks mrscurvy! They are suprisingly comfortable and easier to walk in than expected


----------



## mrscurvy

vnapier said:


> Thanks mrscurvy! They are suprisingly comfortable and easier to walk in than expected



I must try them!!


----------



## Brazucaa

Chanieish said:


> I went out for dinner and drinks last night and took my sex pigalles out for a spin. It was the first time I wore pigalles out ever and damn, that was a painful, but very sexy night!  These are my favorite shoes and I was scared to ruin the beautiful red soles. But I was like f that time to wear them out!
> 
> Dress: James Perse (most comfortable and soft dress ever)
> Bag: Marchesa Lily Clutch
> Blazer: BCBG


 
Someone once said _'no pain, no gain'_ (it must have been a man... ). You looked GREAT girl! 

B


----------



## Brazucaa

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2214185
> 
> 
> Just graduated today from nursing school!


 
Congratulations PJ! Although... will they allow you to wear your CLs at work???
-
-
- Just joking!... You look so happy - and those shoes... lovely

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Sweetyqbk said:


> Birthday party in my new to me candy spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214318
> View attachment 2214321


 
O M G Carrie Bradshaw???



Just joking - you look as great as SJP used to (and still does). I hope you had a good day - you looked like a million (dollars, euros, GBPs, you name it... )

All the best to you

B


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> This past weekend DH and I celebrated our anniversary. We went to the beach for brunch. I wore my Marina Liege with a Jean Paul Gaultier dress, NM shrug.


 
Adorable!... Love the combo - and the shrug gives it a lovely, cozy touch.

B

PS - I bet DH looked like a kid at a candy store...


----------



## Brazucaa

vnapier said:


> Loving my new Rampoldi peep toes!!!
> 7 Roxanne destroyed jeans
> Zara T
> Willow and Ivy blazer
> View attachment 2217167
> View attachment 2217168


 
VERY sexy shoes! I am envious!... 

B

PS - the rest is not shabby... at all !!...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

vnapier said:


> Loving my new Rampoldi peep toes!!!
> 7 Roxanne destroyed jeans
> Zara T
> Willow and Ivy blazer
> View attachment 2217167
> View attachment 2217168



Cute outfit!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Spent the weekend in Miami for my friend's birthday! 





Wearing my beloved Jade watersnake ADs with Clover Canyon dress &#10084;&#128151;&#10084;&#128151;


----------



## loubi_love

vnapier said:


> Loving my new Rampoldi peep toes!!!
> 7 Roxanne destroyed jeans
> Zara T
> Willow and Ivy blazer
> View attachment 2217167
> View attachment 2217168



Loooove it!!


----------



## loubi_love

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Spent the weekend in Miami for my friend's birthday!
> View attachment 2217587
> 
> View attachment 2217588
> 
> 
> Wearing my beloved Jade watersnake ADs with Clover Canyon dress &#10084;&#128151;&#10084;&#128151;



I've seen this dress on tons of celebs- it looks so much better on you  The shoes go wonderful too!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Spent the weekend in Miami for my friend's birthday!
> View attachment 2217587
> 
> View attachment 2217588
> 
> 
> Wearing my beloved Jade watersnake ADs with Clover Canyon dress &#10084;&#128151;&#10084;&#128151;



Holy SMOKES!!! You look absolutely fab, loving that dress and the shoes with it.  All around perfection, hope you had fun in Miami!


----------



## Christchrist

vnapier said:


> Loving my new Rampoldi peep toes!!!
> 7 Roxanne destroyed jeans
> Zara T
> Willow and Ivy blazer
> View attachment 2217167
> View attachment 2217168



Hey those look great on you


----------



## Christchrist

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Spent the weekend in Miami for my friend's birthday!
> View attachment 2217587
> 
> View attachment 2217588
> 
> 
> Wearing my beloved Jade watersnake ADs with Clover Canyon dress &#10084;&#128151;&#10084;&#128151;



Very pretty


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm loving the outfit!!!





Brazucaa said:


> Adorable!... Love the combo - and the shrug gives it a lovely, cozy touch.
> 
> B
> 
> PS - I bet DH looked like a kid at a candy store...



Thanks so much B. DH really liked the dress.


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Spent the weekend in Miami for my friend's birthday!
> View attachment 2217587
> 
> View attachment 2217588
> 
> 
> Wearing my beloved Jade watersnake ADs with Clover Canyon dress &#10084;&#128151;&#10084;&#128151;



Wow Dezy you look HOT, love the whole outfit.


----------



## phillj12

vnapier said:


> Loving my new Rampoldi peep toes!!!
> 7 Roxanne destroyed jeans
> Zara T
> Willow and Ivy blazer
> View attachment 2217167
> View attachment 2217168



Love the entire look!


----------



## beagly911

vnapier said:


> Loving my new Rampoldi peep toes!!!
> 7 Roxanne destroyed jeans
> Zara T
> Willow and Ivy blazer
> View attachment 2217167
> View attachment 2217168


Great outfit!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Spent the weekend in Miami for my friend's birthday!
> View attachment 2217587
> 
> View attachment 2217588
> 
> 
> Wearing my beloved Jade watersnake ADs with Clover Canyon dress &#10084;&#128151;&#10084;&#128151;


Beautiful dezy!


----------



## stilly

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Spent the weekend in Miami for my friend's birthday!
> View attachment 2217587
> 
> View attachment 2217588
> 
> 
> Wearing my beloved Jade watersnake ADs with Clover Canyon dress &#10084;&#55357;&#56471;&#10084;&#55357;&#56471;


 
You look amazing *dezy*!!!


----------



## stilly

vnapier said:


> Loving my new Rampoldi peep toes!!!
> 7 Roxanne destroyed jeans
> Zara T
> Willow and Ivy blazer
> View attachment 2217167
> View attachment 2217168


 
Love these with the jeans!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Brazucaa said:


> O M G Carrie Bradshaw???
> 
> 
> 
> Just joking - you look as great as SJP used to (and still does). I hope you had a good day - you looked like a million (dollars, euros, GBPs, you name it... )
> 
> All the best to you
> 
> B



Thank you sooo much for such a sweet comment


----------



## Sweetyqbk

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Spent the weekend in Miami for my friend's birthday!
> View attachment 2217587
> 
> View attachment 2217588
> 
> 
> Wearing my beloved Jade watersnake ADs with Clover Canyon dress &#10084;&#128151;&#10084;&#128151;



You look beautiful and i love ur dress and shoes!!!


----------



## wannaprada

loubi_love said:


> Looks great - I wish I could rock Dafs without looking too unstable :-/





phillj12 said:


> Awesome look!





needloub said:


> You look fantastic...as always!!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I have updated my wardrobe recently and it's a work in progress...
> 
> 
> It's a lovely boutique...I just couldn't resist!  I prefer shopping on Oak Street than Michigan Ave...too touristy!
> 
> 
> Thank you!





Mrs. MFH said:


> Love it and Congrats!





jeninvan said:


> Loving the whole ensemble...pure perfection





MDM said:


> Wow, you look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's certainly nothing plain about you.    You look adorable and congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could've sworn I was looking at a pic of (circa 1980s) Madonna!    You look gorgeous!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## wannaprada

soleilbrun said:


> You look fantastic!





Tina Fyanicci said:


> :urock:



Thanks ladies!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:


> This past weekend DH and I celebrated our anniversary. We went to the beach for brunch. I wore my Marina Liege with a Jean Paul Gaultier dress, NM shrug.



Happy Annoversary Meg! You looked great!



vnapier said:


> Loving my new Rampoldi peep toes!!!
> 7 Roxanne destroyed jeans
> Zara T
> Willow and Ivy blazer
> View attachment 2217167
> View attachment 2217168



I love these shoes! I need them! Great outfit!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Spent the weekend in Miami for my friend's birthday!
> View attachment 2217587
> 
> View attachment 2217588
> 
> 
> Wearing my beloved Jade watersnake ADs with Clover Canyon dress &#10084;&#128151;&#10084;&#128151;



You look awesome Dezy!


----------



## akillian24

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ You look great! I like it with the red toe.



Thanks!




MaryJoe84 said:


> I like it!!! To me the red toe fits perfectly in the colour combo!!!



Ok! Sometimes it feels like the red toe is jumping out: Lookit me! 




megt10 said:


> I like it.



Thank you very much. 




Christchrist said:


> I like this. You look great



Thanks. I go back and forth with the B&W stripe combo.  One day I love it and the next I feel like I'm auditioning for a circus. 





beagly911 said:


> I think this looks fabulous!!  I love the red tip!



Thanks! These (for me) are really comfy CLs.





Lavenderduckiez said:


> cute outfit! I love the color of your bag.. really  nice!



Thank you! The bag is fairly new and (of course) was quite an adventure to find.



lovemysavior said:


> Love this whole look!



Thanks so very much!





briska1989 said:


> Sexy woman



^^ Only on the weekends. LOL. Thank you. 




briska1989 said:


> You look great. Perfect on you



Thanks! The back of this dress has a piece of elastic... finally something that has some grace in sizing up top! Yes! 




crystalhowlett said:


> I love this!! So fresh and colorful. I don't see a problem with any of it.  The tip is a signature of Louboutin so it can't clash. N the blue chanel is awesome!!
> This being said. U just have to think this way. Red goes with black which goes with blue which goes with white. Blue and red also match. So it works. You look Hot!!



^^ This is very good logic! Thanks so much.


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> You're preaching to the choir babe. So do I



Are you kidding me!!  You look amazing!


----------



## jeninvan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Spent the weekend in Miami for my friend's birthday!
> View attachment 2217587
> 
> View attachment 2217588
> 
> 
> Wearing my beloved Jade watersnake ADs with Clover Canyon dress &#10084;&#128151;&#10084;&#128151;



The whole ensemble looks fantastic!!


----------



## martinaa

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Spent the weekend in Miami for my friend's birthday!
> View attachment 2217587
> 
> View attachment 2217588
> 
> 
> Wearing my beloved Jade watersnake ADs with Clover Canyon dress &#10084;&#55357;&#56471;&#10084;&#55357;&#56471;


 
Wow, you look very hot!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Spent the weekend in Miami for my friend's birthday!
> View attachment 2217587
> 
> View attachment 2217588
> 
> 
> Wearing my beloved Jade watersnake ADs with Clover Canyon dress &#10084;&#128151;&#10084;&#128151;



Love this outfit! You look great


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Black Love Me for work today

Forever New white silk blouse
Marcs indigo cropped pants
Diva necklace


----------



## crystalhowlett

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Spent the weekend in Miami for my friend's birthday!
> View attachment 2217587
> 
> View attachment 2217588
> 
> 
> Wearing my beloved Jade watersnake ADs with Clover Canyon dress &#10084;&#128151;&#10084;&#128151;



Love it from head to toe!! 
I like all the colors in the dress as well. It looks good... (Wendy Williams voice)


----------



## crystalhowlett

hermosa_vogue said:


> Black Love Me for work today
> 
> Forever New white silk blouse
> Marcs indigo cropped pants
> Diva necklace



U r such a Doll!!  Great work outfit n the love me's r the cherry!


----------



## akillian24

crystalhowlett said:


> U r such a Doll!!  Great work outfit n the love me's r the cherry!


Dress back from being altered and with piggies.  
PS - I'm boycotting hair & makeup today.


----------



## mrscurvy

akillian24 said:


> Dress back from being altered and with piggies.
> PS - I'm boycotting hair & makeup today.



Absolutely gorgeous... Love the look!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

akillian24 said:


> Dress back from being altered and with piggies.
> PS - I'm boycotting hair & makeup today.



Loving the look! Gorgeous dress!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Black Love Me for work today
> 
> Forever New white silk blouse
> Marcs indigo cropped pants
> Diva necklace



cute outfit!


----------



## Chanieish

akillian24 said:


> Dress back from being altered and with piggies.
> PS - I'm boycotting hair & makeup today.



Oooh! I remember the longer dress and this alteration looks stunning! Your legs are amazing with the piggies  The sexiness of the legs + CLs is balanced by the trapeze dress. Gorgeous!


----------



## soleilbrun

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Spent the weekend in Miami for my friend's birthday!
> View attachment 2217587
> 
> View attachment 2217588
> 
> 
> Wearing my beloved Jade watersnake ADs with Clover Canyon dress &#10084;&#55357;&#56471;&#10084;&#55357;&#56471;


 
Wowwwzzaaa!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Going to High Tea with my friends to celebrate one of my girlfriend's getting engaged.

Wearing my Metal Nodo!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

hermosa_vogue said:


> Going to High Tea with my friends to celebrate one of my girlfriend's getting engaged.
> 
> Wearing my Metal Nodo!



Gorgeous. You look stunning!


----------



## fumi

hermosa_vogue said:


> Going to High Tea with my friends to celebrate one of my girlfriend's getting engaged.
> 
> Wearing my Metal Nodo!



So pretty! I love the Metal Nodo!


----------



## akillian24

hermosa_vogue said:


> Going to High Tea with my friends to celebrate one of my girlfriend's getting engaged.
> 
> Wearing my Metal Nodo!



Perfect... And I love the arty ring.


----------



## caitle

hermosa_vogue said:


> Going to High Tea with my friends to celebrate one of my girlfriend's getting engaged.
> 
> Wearing my Metal Nodo!



Love them!


----------



## caitle

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Spent the weekend in Miami for my friend's birthday!
> View attachment 2217587
> 
> View attachment 2217588
> 
> 
> Wearing my beloved Jade watersnake ADs with Clover Canyon dress &#10084;&#128151;&#10084;&#128151;



That dress is amazing! And the ADs are too, of course &#128522;


----------



## martinaa

hermosa_vogue said:


> Going to High Tea with my friends to celebrate one of my girlfriend's getting engaged.
> 
> Wearing my Metal Nodo!



You look stunning!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Going to High Tea with my friends to celebrate one of my girlfriend's getting engaged.
> 
> Wearing my Metal Nodo!



Ultra sexy!!!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Going to High Tea with my friends to celebrate one of my girlfriend's getting engaged.
> 
> Wearing my Metal Nodo!



Gorgeous babe


----------



## loubi_love

Taking my new Batignolles out for a spin today! (Thanks CC for the sizing help)  

Top: Banana Republic 
Jeans: AG skinnies bought at Anthropologie a looong time ago
Batignolles 100 in Rose Paris
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff (found this cute bag at Bloomingdales)


----------



## Christchrist

loubi_love said:


> Taking my new Batignolles out for a spin today! (Thanks CC for the sizing help)
> 
> Top: Banana Republic
> Jeans: AG skinnies bought at Anthropologie a looong time ago
> Batignolles 100 in Rose Paris
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff (found this cute bag at Bloomingdales)


----------



## mularice

hermosa_vogue said:


> Going to High Tea with my friends to celebrate one of my girlfriend's getting engaged.
> 
> Wearing my Metal Nodo!



Gorgeous as always!!!


----------



## loubi_love

Out for drinks. 

Dress: random find @ Tarjay
Bag: Alexander Wang "Rocco" in Acid
Balota 150 glitter specchio


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

loubi_love said:


> Out for drinks.
> 
> Dress: random find @ Tarjay
> Bag: Alexander Wang "Rocco" in Acid
> Balota 150 glitter specchio
> View attachment 2221738
> View attachment 2221739



Love this


----------



## Christchrist

loubi_love said:


> Out for drinks.
> 
> Dress: random find @ Tarjay
> Bag: Alexander Wang "Rocco" in Acid
> Balota 150 glitter specchio
> View attachment 2221738
> View attachment 2221739



So bright and pretty


----------



## Mrs. MFH

loubi_love said:


> Out for drinks.
> 
> Dress: random find @ Tarjay
> Bag: Alexander Wang "Rocco" in Acid
> Balota 150 glitter specchio
> View attachment 2221738
> View attachment 2221739



I love how your bag matches the zipper.  Pretty pic!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

loubi_love said:


> Taking my new Batignolles out for a spin today! (Thanks CC for the sizing help)
> 
> Top: Banana Republic
> Jeans: AG skinnies bought at Anthropologie a looong time ago
> Batignolles 100 in Rose Paris
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff (found this cute bag at Bloomingdales)


----------



## loubi_love

Mrs. MFH said:


> Gorgeous! I love Rose Paris its my favorite CL pink. Didn't know Batignolles came in this color.



Thank you! I found them @ Saks in Columbus, Ohio if that helps


----------



## loubi_love

Mrs. MFH said:


> I love how your bag matches the zipper.  Pretty pic!



I usually wear that bag with really neutral clothing because it's so bright...but it just went too perfectly with the dress not to break it out!


----------



## deltalady

Wearing an Ann Taylor and black patent Flo to my swearing in.


----------



## cts900

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Spent the weekend in Miami for my friend's birthday!
> View attachment 2217587
> 
> View attachment 2217588
> 
> 
> Wearing my beloved Jade watersnake ADs with Clover Canyon dress &#10084;&#128151;&#10084;&#128151;



My goodness, *dezy*.  You look _unbelievable_.  My jaw hit the floor!



megt10 said:


> This past weekend DH and I celebrated our anniversary. We went to the beach for brunch. I wore my Marina Liege with a Jean Paul Gaultier dress, NM shrug.



This dress is so flattering on you--giving you some va-va-voom, miss *meg*!  LOVE!



hermosa_vogue said:


> Black Love Me for work today
> 
> Forever New white silk blouse
> Marcs indigo cropped pants
> Diva necklace



Your necklace is goregous.


----------



## xxrebstarr

Enjoying the pictures posted on this thread! Loubz make any outfit look amazing! I can't wait to share mine!


----------



## mrscurvy

I love all the ASOS dresses..I hope mine look as awesome on me once I purchase


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Lavenderduckiez said:


> cute outfit!





Mrs. MFH said:


> Gorgeous. You look stunning!





fumi said:


> So pretty! I love the Metal Nodo!





akillian24 said:


> Perfect... And I love the arty ring.





caitle said:


> Love them!





martinaa said:


> You look stunning!





Christchrist said:


> Gorgeous babe





mularice said:


> Gorgeous as always!!!




Thankyou so much ladies.  I was searching through my wardrobe for matching rose gold accessories and was surprised at how much I actually have!  (mental note: must stop shopping)


----------



## needloub

mrscurvy said:


> I love all the ASOS dresses..I hope mine look as awesome on me once I purchase



I'm addicted to _Asos_...so flattering!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Stealing some time to take a photo. French connection dress with crystal python lady peeps and my chanel


----------



## loubi_love

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Stealing some time to take a photo. French connection dress with crystal python lady peeps and my chanel



Great outfit!


----------



## loubi_love

hermosa_vogue said:


> Going to High Tea with my friends to celebrate one of my girlfriend's getting engaged.
> 
> Wearing my Metal Nodo!



They look to die for!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Stealing some time to take a photo. French connection dress with crystal python lady peeps and my chanel


 
Gorgy *Lav*!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Gorgy *Lav*!!!



Thanks stilly!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Stealing some time to take a photo. French connection dress with crystal python lady peeps and my chanel



Dangggg girl!!! You look hot! :sunnies


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> Dangggg girl!!! You look hot! :sunnies



Thanks girl!!!


----------



## 9distelle

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Stealing some time to take a photo. French connection dress with crystal python lady peeps and my chanel


LOVE the LPs with that outfit!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

9distelle said:


> LOVE the LPs with that outfit!!



Thanks girl! My feet did not like me at the end of the night. Lol


----------



## megt10

akillian24 said:


> Dress back from being altered and with piggies.
> PS - I'm boycotting hair & makeup today.


Love the dress on you now that it is altered. Just so pretty.


hermosa_vogue said:


> Going to High Tea with my friends to celebrate one of my girlfriend's getting engaged.
> 
> Wearing my Metal Nodo!


You look fantastic.


loubi_love said:


> Taking my new Batignolles out for a spin today! (Thanks CC for the sizing help)
> 
> Top: Banana Republic
> Jeans: AG skinnies bought at Anthropologie a looong time ago
> Batignolles 100 in Rose Paris
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff (found this cute bag at Bloomingdales)
> View attachment 2221739


So pretty.


----------



## megt10

deltalady said:


> Wearing an Ann Taylor and black patent Flo to my swearing in.


Oh congratsulations Delta. You look great.


cts900 said:


> My goodness, *dezy*.  You look _unbelievable_.  My jaw hit the floor!
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is so flattering on you--giving you some va-va-voom, miss *meg*!  LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> Your necklace is goregous.


Thank you so much CTS.


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Stealing some time to take a photo. French connection dress with crystal python lady peeps and my chanel


Such a pretty outfit, looking good.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

martinaa said:


> Wow, you look very hot!


 


hermosa_vogue said:


> Love this outfit! You look great


 


crystalhowlett said:


> Love it from head to toe!!
> I like all the colors in the dress as well. It looks good... (Wendy Williams voice)


 


soleilbrun said:


> Wowwwzzaaa!


 


caitle said:


> That dress is amazing! And the ADs are too, of course &#128522;


 


cts900 said:


> My goodness, *dezy*.  You look _unbelievable_.  My jaw hit the floor!


 
thank you all so much!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

megt10 said:


> Wow Dezy you look HOT, love the whole outfit.


 


beagly911 said:


> Beautiful dezy!


 


stilly said:


> You look amazing *dezy*!!!


 


Sweetyqbk said:


> You look beautiful and i love ur dress and shoes!!!


 


wannaprada said:


> You look awesome Dezy!


 


jeninvan said:


> The whole ensemble looks fantastic!!


 
thank you lovely ladies!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Stealing some time to take a photo. French connection dress with crystal python lady peeps and my chanel



That's a great combo. You look great


----------



## akillian24

Out for a weeknight dinner with girlfriends: 

Troca 140s, McQ satin dragonfly de-manta clutch and S&D seychelles ERs.  Chanel yellow polish.  Express top & JCrew shorts.


----------



## loubi_love

akillian24 said:


> Out for a weeknight dinner with girlfriends:
> 
> Troca 140s, McQ satin dragonfly de-manta clutch and S&D seychelles ERs.  Chanel yellow polish.  Express top & JCrew shorts.



Lookin good!


----------



## MegsVC

Trying to decide on a résumé handing out outfit... Don't mind the clothes tossed everywhere in the background lol.
Think I've decided on Talula blazer, forever 21 color block top, black Harlow jeans and my filo's.


----------



## phillj12

deltalady said:


> Wearing an Ann Taylor and black patent Flo to my swearing in.



So classy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Oh congratsulations Delta. You look great.
> 
> Thank you so much CTS.
> 
> Such a pretty outfit, looking good.



Thanks meg!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> That's a great combo. You look great



THanks Christ!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

loubi_love said:


> Great outfit!



Thanks girl!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

akillian24 said:


> Out for a weeknight dinner with girlfriends:
> 
> Troca 140s, McQ satin dragonfly de-manta clutch and S&D seychelles ERs.  Chanel yellow polish.  Express top & JCrew shorts.



Loving the combo!


----------



## soleilbrun

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Stealing some time to take a photo. French connection dress with crystal python lady peeps and my chanel


 
Looking fabulous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

soleilbrun said:


> Looking fabulous!



Thanks!!


----------



## beagly911

This was my outfit for the Installation Banquet

Dress: Elisa J
CL's: Red crepe/black lace YoYo Zeppa


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Stealing some time to take a photo. French connection dress with crystal python lady peeps and my chanel


You look gorgeous Lavender!!


akillian24 said:


> Out for a weeknight dinner with girlfriends:
> 
> Troca 140s, McQ satin dragonfly de-manta clutch and S&D seychelles ERs.  Chanel yellow polish.  Express top & JCrew shorts.


So chic!



MegsVC said:


> Trying to decide on a résumé handing out outfit... Don't mind the clothes tossed everywhere in the background lol.
> Think I've decided on Talula blazer, forever 21 color block top, black Harlow jeans and my filo's.


Very nice Megs!!


----------



## beagly911

loubi_love said:


> Taking my new Batignolles out for a spin today! (Thanks CC for the sizing help)
> 
> Top: Banana Republic
> Jeans: AG skinnies bought at Anthropologie a looong time ago
> Batignolles 100 in Rose Paris
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff (found this cute bag at Bloomingdales)
> View attachment 2221739



Love both outfits loubi_love!



deltalady said:


> Wearing an Ann Taylor and black patent Flo to my swearing in.


Great look deltalady, but I adore Ann Taylor and CL's...hehe:giggles:


----------



## CloudyDayz198

beagly911 said:


> This was my outfit for the Installation Banquet
> 
> Dress: Elisa J
> CL's: Red crepe/black lace YoYo Zeppa



Beautiful beagly! Nothing beats a simple black dress and gorgeous red shoes, so classic! You look gorgeous


----------



## beagly911

jess10141 said:


> Beautiful beagly! Nothing beats a simple black dress and gorgeous red shoes, so classic! You look gorgeous


Thank you jess, I thought the outfit looked great.  The dress is actually a really deep midnight blue!(almost black)


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> This was my outfit for the Installation Banquet
> 
> Dress: Elisa J
> CL's: Red crepe/black lace YoYo Zeppa



You look stunning!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> This was my outfit for the Installation Banquet
> 
> Dress: Elisa J
> CL's: Red crepe/black lace YoYo Zeppa



Go B. woot


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> This was my outfit for the Installation Banquet
> 
> Dress: Elisa J
> CL's: Red crepe/black lace YoYo Zeppa


Looking hot beagly!


----------



## 8seventeen19

beagly911 said:


> This was my outfit for the Installation Banquet
> 
> Dress: Elisa J
> CL's: Red crepe/black lace YoYo Zeppa



You look beautiful! Installation-- Are you an OES?


----------



## 9distelle

beagly911 said:


> This was my outfit for the Installation Banquet
> 
> Dress: Elisa J
> CL's: Red crepe/black lace YoYo Zeppa


how YoYo Zeppa look on you with that outfit!!


----------



## loubi_love

beagly911 said:


> This was my outfit for the Installation Banquet
> 
> Dress: Elisa J
> CL's: Red crepe/black lace YoYo Zeppa



So pretty!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> You look stunning!





Christchrist said:


> Go B. woot





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Looking hot beagly!





shoeaddictklw said:


> You look beautiful! Installation-- Are you an OES?





9distelle said:


> how YoYo Zeppa look on you with that outfit!!





loubi_love said:


> So pretty!!



Thank you so much ladies!! I felt pretty, oh so pretty!!

*shoeaddicklw*, it was the installation for NENA, the National Emergency Number Association ~ 9-1-1.


----------



## GoGlam

beagly911 said:


> This was my outfit for the Installation Banquet
> 
> Dress: Elisa J
> CL's: Red crepe/black lace YoYo Zeppa



Beagly, you look great! Just out of curiousity, have you ever thought about letting your hair grow a little longer? Like a bob above or at the shoulder?


----------



## soleilbrun

beagly911 said:


> This was my outfit for the Installation Banquet
> 
> Dress: Elisa J
> CL's: Red crepe/black lace YoYo Zeppa


 
Very stylish!


----------



## beagly911

GoGlam said:


> Beagly, you look great! Just out of curiousity, have you ever thought about letting your hair grow a little longer? Like a bob above or at the shoulder?


Thank you GoGlam, I do let my hair grow out every few years and then I cut it short again.  I've been thinking about growing it out again! haha



soleilbrun said:


> Very stylish!


Thanks soleibrun!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Ugh was trying to upload just 1 and delete the rest???!! Headed out to the movies.
EXpress clothes
LV belt and bag
CL Astrogirl


----------



## mrscurvy

Mrs. MFH said:


> Ugh was trying to upload just 1 and delete the rest???!! Headed out to the movies.
> EXpress clothes
> LV belt and bag
> CL Astrogirl



Gorgeous!!! Love the braids too!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> Ugh was trying to upload just 1 and delete the rest???!! Headed out to the movies.
> EXpress clothes
> LV belt and bag
> CL Astrogirl



I'm loving the colors you put together!!


----------



## beagly911

Mrs. MFH said:


> Ugh was trying to upload just 1 and delete the rest???!! Headed out to the movies.
> EXpress clothes
> LV belt and bag
> CL Astrogirl


Perfect outfit for the Astrogirl!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> This was my outfit for the Installation Banquet
> 
> Dress: Elisa J
> CL's: Red crepe/black lace YoYo Zeppa


 
Love the look *beagly*!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Ugh was trying to upload just 1 and delete the rest???!! Headed out to the movies.
> EXpress clothes
> LV belt and bag
> CL Astrogirl



My little hottie


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Love the look *beagly*!!!


Thank you so much stilly!


----------



## megt10

Mrs. MFH said:


> Ugh was trying to upload just 1 and delete the rest???!! Headed out to the movies.
> EXpress clothes
> LV belt and bag
> CL Astrogirl



In love with those shoes. They look great with the outfit too.


----------



## vnapier

Fab! I love a look that's casual but well put together with GREAT accessories.


----------



## martinaa

Mrs. MFH said:


> Ugh was trying to upload just 1 and delete the rest???!! Headed out to the movies.
> EXpress clothes
> LV belt and bag
> CL Astrogirl



Great look!


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> This was my outfit for the Installation Banquet
> 
> Dress: Elisa J
> CL's: Red crepe/black lace YoYo Zeppa


 
A belated 'O M G, B - you look HOT!!' 

B


----------



## DebbiNC

beagly911 said:


> This was my outfit for the Installation Banquet
> 
> Dress: Elisa J
> CL's: Red crepe/black lace YoYo Zeppa



Lookin' good!  Love the dress...and, of course, the shoes!


----------



## Daphne Alaina

Date night with the hubbs kinda for my bday. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Forever 21 Bleached Chambray Blouse
OLD BCBG Girls Plush Pink & Blk Skirt
Vintage Necklace
Black Caviar Double Flap
And &#10084;...Red Water Snake Decolette 554 (thanks to the lovely ladies here for the tip & SA contact)


----------



## phillj12

Daphne Alaina said:


> Date night with the hubbs kinda for my bday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2232391
> 
> 
> Forever 21 Bleached Chambray Blouse
> OLD BCBG Girls Plush Pink & Blk Skirt
> Vintage Necklace
> Black Caviar Double Flap
> And &#10084;...Red Water Snake Decolette 554 (thanks to the lovely ladies here for the tip & SA contact)



Looks awesome! Love your double flap too!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Daphne Alaina said:


> Date night with the hubbs kinda for my bday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2232391
> 
> 
> Forever 21 Bleached Chambray Blouse
> OLD BCBG Girls Plush Pink & Blk Skirt
> Vintage Necklace
> Black Caviar Double Flap
> And &#10084;...Red Water Snake Decolette 554 (thanks to the lovely ladies here for the tip & SA contact)


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## beagly911

Off to work at Ann Taylor...

Shell: Ellen Tracy
Jacket: Ann Taylor
Pants: Ann Taylor
CL's: Simple 70 Nude patent


----------



## beagly911

Daphne Alaina said:


> Date night with the hubbs kinda for my bday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2232391
> 
> 
> Forever 21 Bleached Chambray Blouse
> OLD BCBG Girls Plush Pink & Blk Skirt
> Vintage Necklace
> Black Caviar Double Flap
> And &#10084;...Red Water Snake Decolette 554 (thanks to the lovely ladies here for the tip & SA contact)


Great date night outfit!!  Happy Bday!!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Off to work at Ann Taylor...
> 
> Shell: Ellen Tracy
> Jacket: Ann Taylor
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Simple 70 Nude patent



You look fabulous!  Are you loving this job?????


----------



## cts900

Ladies, you are looking, as always, stunning.  Thank you for being a constant inspiration.  

I began summer school today is a Navy ASOS dress and my Navy Nappa Simple 100s


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> You look fabulous!  Are you loving this job?????


I'm really loving it, but need to find something more permanent and full time.  The employee discount is awesome!!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Ladies, you are looking, as always, stunning.  Thank you for being a constant inspiration.
> 
> I began summer school today is a Navy ASOS dress and my Navy Nappa Simple 100s


You look terrific!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Off to work at Ann Taylor...
> 
> Shell: Ellen Tracy
> Jacket: Ann Taylor
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Simple 70 Nude patent



You're so skinny.  looking good girl


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:


> Ladies, you are looking, as always, stunning.  Thank you for being a constant inspiration.
> 
> I began summer school today is a Navy ASOS dress and my Navy Nappa Simple 100s



Lovely


----------



## Souzie

beagly911 said:


> Off to work at Ann Taylor...
> 
> Shell: Ellen Tracy
> Jacket: Ann Taylor
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Simple 70 Nude patent





cts900 said:


> Ladies, you are looking, as always, stunning.  Thank you for being a constant inspiration.
> 
> I began summer school today is a Navy ASOS dress and my Navy Nappa Simple 100s



Lookin' good, ladies!!!


----------



## Souzie

Summer nights are finally here with the N'uit D'etes


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

xsouzie said:


> Summer nights are finally here with the N'uit D'etes
> 
> View attachment 2234017
> 
> View attachment 2234018



Cute!


----------



## Myrkur

xsouzie said:


> Summer nights are finally here with the N'uit D'etes
> 
> View attachment 2234017
> 
> View attachment 2234018



Nice outfit!


----------



## cts900

xsouzie said:


> Lookin' good, ladies!!!





Christchrist said:


> Lovely





beagly911 said:


> You look terrific!!



Thank you so much, lovelies.


----------



## cts900

xsouzie said:


> Summer nights are finally here with the N'uit D'etes
> 
> View attachment 2234017
> 
> View attachment 2234018



Fabulous!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> You're so skinny.  looking good girl


Thanks CC, I'm feeling great!


xsouzie said:


> Lookin' good, ladies!!!


Thank you xsouzie!


----------



## beagly911

xsouzie said:


> Summer nights are finally here with the N'uit D'etes
> 
> View attachment 2234017
> 
> View attachment 2234018


Looking great!


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> Ladies, you are looking, as always, stunning. Thank you for being a constant inspiration.
> 
> I began summer school today is a Navy ASOS dress and my Navy Nappa Simple 100s


 
Love the dress and Simples *cts*!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Off to work at Ann Taylor...
> 
> Shell: Ellen Tracy
> Jacket: Ann Taylor
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Simple 70 Nude patent


 
Great work look *beagly*!!!
Have you been wearing your CL's regularly to work?


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> Love the dress and Simples *cts*!!!



Thanks so very much, hun.


----------



## Daphne Alaina

phillj12 said:


> Looks awesome! Love your double flap too!



Thank ya! : )


----------



## Daphne Alaina

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks so much! You're too sweet!


----------



## Daphne Alaina

beagly911 said:


> Off to work at Ann Taylor...
> 
> Shell: Ellen Tracy
> Jacket: Ann Taylor
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Simple 70 Nude patent



Very crisp, clean and stylish. Perfect for work and you look great!


----------



## Daphne Alaina

beagly911 said:


> Great date night outfit!!  Happy Bday!!



Thanks so much! It was a fantastic date & celebration &#128516;


----------



## Daphne Alaina

cts900 said:


> Ladies, you are looking, as always, stunning.  Thank you for being a constant inspiration.
> 
> I began summer school today is a Navy ASOS dress and my Navy Nappa Simple 100s



1st day of school outfit ; ) very pretty


----------



## Daphne Alaina

xsouzie said:


> Summer nights are finally here with the N'uit D'etes
> 
> View attachment 2234017
> 
> View attachment 2234018



HOT summer outfit & you look fantastic in it!


----------



## Christchrist

xsouzie said:


> Summer nights are finally here with the N'uit D'etes
> 
> View attachment 2234017
> 
> View attachment 2234018



Woot. Looking smoking girl


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Great work look *beagly*!!!
> Have you been wearing your CL's regularly to work?


Thank you stilly, I wish I could wear them more but being on my feet for an entire shift is hard on the tootsies!  Hopefully one of the consulting jobs will come through and I can wear them more!! 



Daphne Alaina said:


> Very crisp, clean and stylish. Perfect for work and you look great!


Thank you Daphne!


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Santa Maria 140 Wedges. The dress is Marc by Marc Jacobs. For dinner I added a cashmere shrug and the Elvis belt by IM.


----------



## mrscurvy

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Santa Maria 140 Wedges. The dress is Marc by Marc Jacobs. For dinner I added a cashmere shrug and the Elvis belt by IM.



Very nice!!


----------



## megt10

mrscurvy said:


> Very nice!!



Thank you Mrscurvy.


----------



## cts900

Daphne Alaina said:


> 1st day of school outfit ; ) very pretty



Thank you so much!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Santa Maria 140 Wedges. The dress is Marc by Marc Jacobs. For dinner I added a cashmere shrug and the Elvis belt by IM.



You look, as always, _perfect_.


----------



## Daphne Alaina

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Santa Maria 140 Wedges. The dress is Marc by Marc Jacobs. For dinner I added a cashmere shrug and the Elvis belt by IM.



Love this dress and the wedges...you look really pretty in it too!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Santa Maria 140 Wedges. The dress is Marc by Marc Jacobs. For dinner I added a cashmere shrug and the Elvis belt by IM.



Very chic outfit! I love these wedges!  Are they gold or rose gold ?


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Santa Maria 140 Wedges. The dress is Marc by Marc Jacobs. For dinner I added a cashmere shrug and the Elvis belt by IM.



Very cute meg


----------



## Myrkur

cts900 said:


> Ladies, you are looking, as always, stunning.  Thank you for being a constant inspiration.
> 
> I began summer school today is a Navy ASOS dress and my Navy Nappa Simple 100s



I love this outfit!


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> Off to work at Ann Taylor...
> 
> Shell: Ellen Tracy
> Jacket: Ann Taylor
> Pants: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Simple 70 Nude patent



You look great beagly!


----------



## Myrkur

akillian24 said:


> Out for a weeknight dinner with girlfriends:
> 
> Troca 140s, McQ satin dragonfly de-manta clutch and S&D seychelles ERs.  Chanel yellow polish.  Express top & JCrew shorts.



omygosh, those troca's, that color..... I'm guessing it's not available anymore huh?!


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> This was my outfit for the Installation Banquet
> 
> Dress: Elisa J
> CL's: Red crepe/black lace YoYo Zeppa


What a classy outfit!


----------



## Myrkur

loubi_love said:


> Out for drinks.
> 
> Dress: random find @ Tarjay
> Bag: Alexander Wang "Rocco" in Acid
> Balota 150 glitter specchio
> View attachment 2221738
> View attachment 2221739



Love all your outfits! You always look great


----------



## Myrkur

hermosa_vogue said:


> Going to High Tea with my friends to celebrate one of my girlfriend's getting engaged.
> 
> Wearing my Metal Nodo!



Where did you get that dress?


----------



## eternityras

loubi_love said:


> Out for drinks.
> 
> Dress: random find @ Tarjay
> Bag: Alexander Wang "Rocco" in Acid
> Balota 150 glitter specchio
> View attachment 2221738
> View attachment 2221739



very pretty outfit! and love the flower on that wall


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> You look great beagly!





Myrkur said:


> What a classy outfit!


Thank you so very much Myrkur!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Myrkur said:


> Where did you get that dress?



It was a hand me down from my sister. Brand is Honey and Beau which I think is an Australian brand


----------



## Luv n bags

xsouzie said:


> Summer nights are finally here with the N'uit D'etes
> 
> View attachment 2234017
> 
> View attachment 2234018


 
Love your blouse! May I ask where you purchased it?


----------



## Souzie

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute!





Myrkur said:


> Nice outfit!





cts900 said:


> Fabulous!





beagly911 said:


> Looking great!





Daphne Alaina said:


> HOT summer outfit & you look fantastic in it!





Christchrist said:


> Woot. Looking smoking girl



Awww...thank you ladies!!


----------



## Souzie

tigertrixie said:


> Love your blouse! May I ask where you purchased it?



Thanks babe.  I found it on ebay but it's by Madison Marcus.  HTH!!


----------



## cts900

Myrkur said:


> I love this outfit!



Thank you!  I love that dress.  I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## megt10

Daphne Alaina said:


> Love this dress and the wedges...you look really pretty in it too!





cts900 said:


> You look, as always, _perfect_.





sammix3 said:


> Very chic outfit! I love these wedges!  Are they gold or rose gold ?





Christchrist said:


> Very cute meg



Thanks so much ladies. Sammi the shoe are more a rose gold.


----------



## Souzie

Today is way back play back with pewter Lady Gres


----------



## beagly911

xsouzie said:


> Today is way back play back with pewter Lady Gres
> 
> View attachment 2242470
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242471


Looking great, and the CL's are the prefect end to the outfit!!!


----------



## laurenychu

haven`t posted in a while, you ladies are looking amazing as usual!

took my piggies out to work today. i linked everything on my blog, but wearing zara tank and pants & helmut sweater.


----------



## HeelAddict

xsouzie said:


> Today is way back play back with pewter Lady Gres
> 
> View attachment 2242470
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242471



Gorgeous.  Love your outfit with the Lady Gres. Can I ask where you got your top from? Thanks x


----------



## Myrkur

xsouzie said:


> Today is way back play back with pewter Lady Gres
> 
> View attachment 2242470
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242471



You look great!


----------



## beagly911

laurenychu said:


> haven`t posted in a while, you ladies are looking amazing as usual!
> 
> took my piggies out to work today. i linked everything on my blog, but wearing zara tank and pants & helmut sweater.


Looking good laurenychu!!  Glad to see you here again.


----------



## laurenychu

beagly911 said:


> Looking good laurenychu!!  Glad to see you here again.


thanks babe! have a happy and safe weekend!


----------



## SabiLyn

Happy 4th !! Almost.. Heading to work! My new simples just get more and more comfy!!


----------



## AEGIS

SabiLyn said:


> Happy 4th !! Almost.. Heading to work! My new simples just get more and more comfy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243433





how patriotic and cute!


----------



## beagly911

SabiLyn said:


> Happy 4th !! Almost.. Heading to work! My new simples just get more and more comfy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243433


You look terrific!!  I love the patriotic notes!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Nude Love Me today with a white silk shirt and black/nude lace skirt.


----------



## Daphne Alaina

xsouzie said:


> Today is way back play back with pewter Lady Gres
> 
> View attachment 2242470
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242471



Love those Lady Greis!!


----------



## Daphne Alaina

laurenychu said:


> haven`t posted in a while, you ladies are looking amazing as usual!
> 
> took my piggies out to work today. i linked everything on my blog, but wearing zara tank and pants & helmut sweater.



Super cute!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Santa Maria 140 Wedges. The dress is Marc by Marc Jacobs. For dinner I added a cashmere shrug and the Elvis belt by IM.



I love the outfit Meg! I haven't seen your CL posts anymore. Miss them!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

xsouzie said:


> Today is way back play back with pewter Lady Gres
> 
> View attachment 2242470
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242471



Looking good girl! In love with your Hermes belt!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

laurenychu said:


> haven`t posted in a while, you ladies are looking amazing as usual!
> 
> took my piggies out to work today. i linked everything on my blog, but wearing zara tank and pants & helmut sweater.



Great outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Nude Love Me today with a white silk shirt and black/nude lace skirt.



Gorgeous outfit! Love the necklace


----------



## Christchrist

SabiLyn said:


> Happy 4th !! Almost.. Heading to work! My new simples just get more and more comfy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243433



Well that's just adorable and patriotic


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Nude Love Me today with a white silk shirt and black/nude lace skirt.



I want that shirt!
Looking great girl


----------



## Souzie

beagly911 said:


> Looking great, and the CL's are the prefect end to the outfit!!!



Thanks beags! 



HeelAddict said:


> Gorgeous.  Love your outfit with the Lady Gres. Can I ask where you got your top from? Thanks x



Thanks Hun.  It's from Victoria's Secret. 



Myrkur said:


> You look great!



Thanks! 



Daphne Alaina said:


> Love those Lady Greis!!



Thank you! 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Looking good girl! In love with your Hermes belt!



Awww...thanks babe


----------



## martinaa

laurenychu said:


> haven`t posted in a while, you ladies are looking amazing as usual!
> 
> took my piggies out to work today. i linked everything on my blog, but wearing zara tank and pants & helmut sweater.


 
Great outfit!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the outfit Meg! I haven't seen your CL posts anymore. Miss them!


Thanks Lavender. I haven't been wearing my CL as often as I once did. I have been wearing mostly my Valentino kitten heels. 


xsouzie said:


> Today is way back play back with pewter Lady Gres
> 
> View attachment 2242470
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242471


You always look so HOT!


laurenychu said:


> haven`t posted in a while, you ladies are looking amazing as usual!
> 
> took my piggies out to work today. i linked everything on my blog, but wearing zara tank and pants & helmut sweater.


You look great.


SabiLyn said:


> Happy 4th !! Almost.. Heading to work! My new simples just get more and more comfy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243433


Such a cute outfit.


hermosa_vogue said:


> Nude Love Me today with a white silk shirt and black/nude lace skirt.


Stunning, love your outfit.


----------



## Souzie

megt10 said:


> Thanks Lavender. I haven't been wearing my CL as often as I once did. I have been wearing mostly my Valentino kitten heels.
> 
> You always look so HOT!
> 
> You look great.
> 
> Such a cute outfit.
> 
> Stunning, love your outfit.



Thank you, dear Meg!!


----------



## beagly911

SabiLyn said:


> Happy 4th !! Almost.. Heading to work! My new simples just get more and more comfy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243433


Great 4th of July outfit!  Love New Simples!


----------



## anniethecat

xsouzie said:


> Today is way back play back with pewter Lady Gres
> 
> View attachment 2242470
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242471


 

 looking great!  love the Lady Gres!


----------



## Nolia

laurenychu said:


> haven`t posted in a while, you ladies are looking amazing as usual!
> 
> took my piggies out to work today. i linked everything on my blog, but wearing zara tank and pants & helmut sweater.



Perfection!!


----------



## Souzie

anniethecat said:


> looking great!  love the Lady Gres!



Thank ya darlin'


----------



## maryelle

hermosa_vogue said:


> Nude Love Me today with a white silk shirt and black/nude lace skirt.



cute outfit!


----------



## Christchrist

In wearing my turquoise dress. I have no idea what brand, my custom made jewelry, silver python flo 120 and silver Chanel WOC.  Happy 6th anniversary toy hubby


----------



## loubi_love

Christchrist said:


> In wearing my turquoise dress. I have no idea what brand, my custom made jewelry, silver python flo 120 and silver Chanel WOC.  Happy 6th anniversary toy hubby
> View attachment 2248760
> View attachment 2248762
> View attachment 2248763
> View attachment 2248766
> View attachment 2248767
> View attachment 2248768



Lovely shoes  Happy Anniversary! You make a great couple


----------



## Christchrist

loubi_love said:


> Lovely shoes  Happy Anniversary! You make a great couple



Thank you loubi.  He's a good man. I'm very very lucky


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> In wearing my turquoise dress. I have no idea what brand, my custom made jewelry, silver python flo 120 and silver Chanel WOC.  Happy 6th anniversary toy hubby
> View attachment 2248760
> View attachment 2248762
> View attachment 2248763
> View attachment 2248766
> View attachment 2248767
> View attachment 2248768



Seriously so stunning


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> In wearing my turquoise dress. I have no idea what brand, my custom made jewelry, silver python flo 120 and silver Chanel WOC.  Happy 6th anniversary toy hubby
> View attachment 2248760
> View attachment 2248762
> View attachment 2248763
> View attachment 2248766
> View attachment 2248767
> View attachment 2248768



Happy anniversary to you and your DH!!! You look stunning as usual


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> In wearing my turquoise dress. I have no idea what brand, my custom made jewelry, silver python flo 120 and silver Chanel WOC.  Happy 6th anniversary toy hubby
> View attachment 2248760
> View attachment 2248762
> View attachment 2248763
> View attachment 2248766
> View attachment 2248767
> View attachment 2248768



Cute outfit! Happy anniversary!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit! Happy anniversary!


Thank you lav



jeninvan said:


> Happy anniversary to you and your DH!!! You look stunning as usual


Thank you jeni it was a lovely date 



hermosa_vogue said:


> Seriously so stunning



Aww shox. Thank you


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> In wearing my turquoise dress. I have no idea what brand, my custom made jewelry, silver python flo 120 and silver Chanel WOC.  Happy 6th anniversary toy hubby
> View attachment 2248760
> View attachment 2248762
> View attachment 2248763
> View attachment 2248766
> View attachment 2248767
> View attachment 2248768



You look great girl!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> In wearing my turquoise dress. I have no idea what brand, my custom made jewelry, silver python flo 120 and silver Chanel WOC.  Happy 6th anniversary toy hubby
> View attachment 2248760
> View attachment 2248762
> View attachment 2248763
> View attachment 2248766
> View attachment 2248767
> View attachment 2248768


You look great CC!!  You and DH look so happy, Happy Anniversary!


----------



## theto

Christchrist said:


> In wearing my turquoise dress. I have no idea what brand, my custom made jewelry, silver python flo 120 and silver Chanel WOC.  Happy 6th anniversary toy hubby



Looking fabulous!  Love the silver accents, and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> You look great CC!!  You and DH look so happy, Happy Anniversary!



Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you ladies


----------



## samanthatyy

Christchrist said:


> In wearing my turquoise dress. I have no idea what brand, my custom made jewelry, silver python flo 120 and silver Chanel WOC.  Happy 6th anniversary toy hubby
> View attachment 2248760
> View attachment 2248762
> View attachment 2248763
> View attachment 2248766
> View attachment 2248767
> View attachment 2248768



You looked stunning in the blue dress CC!! And love your matching silver WOC and the gorgeous pair of CL!


----------



## Christchrist

samanthatyy said:


> You looked stunning in the blue dress CC!! And love your matching silver WOC and the gorgeous pair of CL!



Thank you Samantha


----------



## ladypinner

Oh my Christchrist, you look absolutely gorgeous and happy in those pics. Love the dress, CL shoes and Chanel bag .... Cute pic of you and DH too


----------



## lovemysavior

Christchrist said:


> In wearing my turquoise dress. I have no idea what brand, my custom made jewelry, silver python flo 120 and silver Chanel WOC.  Happy 6th anniversary toy hubby
> View attachment 2248760
> View attachment 2248762
> View attachment 2248763
> View attachment 2248766
> View attachment 2248767
> View attachment 2248768



Aww Happy Anniversary to you guys.  May your marriage be blessed above and beyond.  Your outfit is stunning BTW


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Christchrist said:


> In wearing my turquoise dress. I have no idea what brand, my custom made jewelry, silver python flo 120 and silver Chanel WOC.  Happy 6th anniversary toy hubby
> View attachment 2248760
> View attachment 2248762
> View attachment 2248763
> View attachment 2248766
> View attachment 2248767
> View attachment 2248768



WOW!!! You look amazing..super sexy!!! Love the dress with the shoes..OMG and that bag 

Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Christchrist

ChrisyAM15 said:


> WOW!!! You look amazing..super sexy!!! Love the dress with the shoes..OMG and that bag
> 
> Happy Anniversary!!





lovemysavior said:


> Aww Happy Anniversary to you guys.  May your marriage be blessed above and beyond.  Your outfit is stunning BTW





ladypinner said:


> Oh my Christchrist, you look absolutely gorgeous and happy in those pics. Love the dress, CL shoes and Chanel bag .... Cute pic of you and DH too



Well thanks guys. You really know how to make a girl feel good


----------



## MDM

Christchrist said:


> In wearing my turquoise dress. I have no idea what brand, my custom made jewelry, silver python flo 120 and silver Chanel WOC.  Happy 6th anniversary toy hubby
> View attachment 2248760
> View attachment 2248762
> View attachment 2248763
> View attachment 2248766
> View attachment 2248767
> View attachment 2248768



Wow, I knew you were cute - I just had no idea you were hot. 
Happy anniversary!


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> In wearing my turquoise dress. I have no idea what brand, my custom made jewelry, silver python flo 120 and silver Chanel WOC.  Happy 6th anniversary toy hubby
> View attachment 2248760
> View attachment 2248762
> View attachment 2248763
> View attachment 2248766
> View attachment 2248767
> View attachment 2248768



Happy Anniversary Darlin'


----------



## Christchrist

MDM said:


> Wow, I knew you were cute - I just had no idea you were hot.
> Happy anniversary!


Ha. Silly girl Thank you 


anniethecat said:


> Happy Anniversary Darlin'



Thank you booboo


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> In wearing my turquoise dress. I have no idea what brand, my custom made jewelry, silver python flo 120 and silver Chanel WOC.  Happy 6th anniversary toy hubby
> View attachment 2248760
> View attachment 2248762
> View attachment 2248763
> View attachment 2248766
> View attachment 2248767
> View attachment 2248768



Perfection at its finest you lookin hot girlie. Happy belated Anniversary.


----------



## phillj12

laurenychu said:


> haven`t posted in a while, you ladies are looking amazing as usual!
> 
> took my piggies out to work today. i linked everything on my blog, but wearing zara tank and pants & helmut sweater.



LOVE your outfit!! Never knew camo and CLs would look so great together!


----------



## Daphne Alaina

Christchrist said:


> In wearing my turquoise dress. I have no idea what brand, my custom made jewelry, silver python flo 120 and silver Chanel WOC.  Happy 6th anniversary toy hubby
> View attachment 2248760
> View attachment 2248762
> View attachment 2248763
> View attachment 2248766
> View attachment 2248767
> View attachment 2248768



LOVE the shoes and you look great. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Christchrist

Daphne Alaina said:


> LOVE the shoes and you look great. Happy Anniversary!





Mrs. MFH said:


> Perfection at its finest you lookin hot girlie. Happy belated Anniversary.



Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

Today I wore my Hermes click clac in blue, black kdt, my diamond jewelry designs, Chanel necklace , So black jumbo classic Chanel , Michelle urban mini diamond watch , express dress and my trusty sapphir piggy 100. 
I was shopping with my daughter.  She got a nasty tuna snack thing at Nordstrom. It leaked and I layed my LV epi electric passport wallet and arm in it.  Ugh. But worse I didn't bring my dustbag and put my shoes in a random bag. THEY WERE COVERED IN TUNA MAYO JUICE!!!!!! Oh my gosh!!! She is lucky she is my kid cause I would kick some major behind


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Today I wore my Hermes click clac in blue, black kdt, my diamond jewelry designs, Chanel necklace , So black jumbo classic Chanel , Michelle urban mini diamond watch , express dress and my trusty sapphir piggy 100.
> I was shopping with my daughter.  She got a nasty tuna snack thing at Nordstrom. It leaked and I layed my LV epi electric passport wallet and arm in it.  Ugh. But worse I didn't bring my dustbag and put my shoes in a random bag. THEY WERE COVERED IN TUNA MAYO JUICE!!!!!! Oh my gosh!!! She is lucky she is my kid cause I would kick some major behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252540
> View attachment 2252542



Beautiful!  And gorgeous Chanel!!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> In wearing my turquoise dress. I have no idea what brand, my custom made jewelry, silver python flo 120 and silver Chanel WOC.  Happy 6th anniversary toy hubby
> View attachment 2248760
> View attachment 2248762
> View attachment 2248763
> View attachment 2248766
> View attachment 2248767
> View attachment 2248768


You look beautiful, I love that color on you. Happy Anniversary to yo and DH.



Christchrist said:


> Today I wore my Hermes click clac in blue, black kdt, my diamond jewelry designs, Chanel necklace , So black jumbo classic Chanel , Michelle urban mini diamond watch , express dress and my trusty sapphir piggy 100.
> I was shopping with my daughter.  She got a nasty tuna snack thing at Nordstrom. It leaked and I layed my LV epi electric passport wallet and arm in it.  Ugh. But worse I didn't bring my dustbag and put my shoes in a random bag. THEY WERE COVERED IN TUNA MAYO JUICE!!!!!! Oh my gosh!!! She is lucky she is my kid cause I would kick some major behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252540
> View attachment 2252542



Lovely as always.


----------



## ladypinner

Christchrist said:


> Today I wore my Hermes click clac in blue, black kdt, my diamond jewelry designs, Chanel necklace , So black jumbo classic Chanel , Michelle urban mini diamond watch , express dress and my trusty sapphir piggy 100.
> I was shopping with my daughter.  She got a nasty tuna snack thing at Nordstrom. It leaked and I layed my LV epi electric passport wallet and arm in it.  Ugh. But worse I didn't bring my dustbag and put my shoes in a random bag. THEY WERE COVERED IN TUNA MAYO JUICE!!!!!! Oh my gosh!!! She is lucky she is my kid cause I would kick some major behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252540
> View attachment 2252542



I love your outfit pairings CC. So complimentary and stylish ..... Stunning as usual !!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Today I wore my Hermes click clac in blue, black kdt, my diamond jewelry designs, Chanel necklace , So black jumbo classic Chanel , Michelle urban mini diamond watch , express dress and my trusty sapphir piggy 100.
> I was shopping with my daughter.  She got a nasty tuna snack thing at Nordstrom. It leaked and I layed my LV epi electric passport wallet and arm in it.  Ugh. But worse I didn't bring my dustbag and put my shoes in a random bag. THEY WERE COVERED IN TUNA MAYO JUICE!!!!!! Oh my gosh!!! She is lucky she is my kid cause I would kick some major behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252540
> View attachment 2252542



I'm wearing the same shoes today C!!!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> I'm wearing the same shoes today C!!!



Nice. I'm sure yours don't smell like tuna


----------



## sammix3

Christchrist said:


> Today I wore my Hermes click clac in blue, black kdt, my diamond jewelry designs, Chanel necklace , So black jumbo classic Chanel , Michelle urban mini diamond watch , express dress and my trusty sapphir piggy 100.
> I was shopping with my daughter.  She got a nasty tuna snack thing at Nordstrom. It leaked and I layed my LV epi electric passport wallet and arm in it.  Ugh. But worse I didn't bring my dustbag and put my shoes in a random bag. THEY WERE COVERED IN TUNA MAYO JUICE!!!!!! Oh my gosh!!! She is lucky she is my kid cause I would kick some major behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252540
> View attachment 2252542



You look stunning!


----------



## Christchrist

sammix3 said:


> You look stunning!



Thank you sammix


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Today I wore my Hermes click clac in blue, black kdt, my diamond jewelry designs, Chanel necklace , So black jumbo classic Chanel , Michelle urban mini diamond watch , express dress and my trusty sapphir piggy 100.
> I was shopping with my daughter.  She got a nasty tuna snack thing at Nordstrom. It leaked and I layed my LV epi electric passport wallet and arm in it.  Ugh. But worse I didn't bring my dustbag and put my shoes in a random bag. THEY WERE COVERED IN TUNA MAYO JUICE!!!!!! Oh my gosh!!! She is lucky she is my kid cause I would kick some major behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252540
> View attachment 2252542



 girl, your still looking fierce!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Today I wore my Hermes click clac in blue, black kdt, my diamond jewelry designs, Chanel necklace , So black jumbo classic Chanel , Michelle urban mini diamond watch , express dress and my trusty sapphir piggy 100.
> I was shopping with my daughter.  She got a nasty tuna snack thing at Nordstrom. It leaked and I layed my LV epi electric passport wallet and arm in it.  Ugh. But worse I didn't bring my dustbag and put my shoes in a random bag. THEY WERE COVERED IN TUNA MAYO JUICE!!!!!! Oh my gosh!!! She is lucky she is my kid cause I would kick some major behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252540
> View attachment 2252542



You look gorge!! That story is CRINGE-worthy, no doubt.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Nice. I'm sure yours don't smell like tuna



LOL, aww poor baby. I am so sorry that happened to you. I hope you don't have cats


----------



## poppyseed

Yesterday I took my newest addition-8 Mignons for a spin, with new dress bought especially to go with my new babies bag is Alexander McQueen, belt from Dorothy Perkins.


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> Yesterday I took my newest addition-8 Mignons for a spin, with new dress bought especially to go with my new babies bag is Alexander McQueen, belt from Dorothy Perkins.
> View attachment 2253165
> View attachment 2253166



You look so pretty. I love the dress with the bag and shoes.


----------



## poppyseed

megt10 said:


> You look so pretty. I love the dress with the bag and shoes.


 

Thank you Meg! So sweet as always!!


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Today I wore my Hermes click clac in blue, black kdt, my diamond jewelry designs, Chanel necklace , So black jumbo classic Chanel , Michelle urban mini diamond watch , express dress and my trusty sapphir piggy 100.
> I was shopping with my daughter. She got a nasty tuna snack thing at Nordstrom. It leaked and I layed my LV epi electric passport wallet and arm in it. Ugh. But worse I didn't bring my dustbag and put my shoes in a random bag. THEY WERE COVERED IN TUNA MAYO JUICE!!!!!! Oh my gosh!!! She is lucky she is my kid cause I would kick some major behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252540
> View attachment 2252542


 
You look great! I hope you got your LV wallet and shoes all cleaned up, thank god epi is so durable!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Today I wore my Hermes click clac in blue, black kdt, my diamond jewelry designs, Chanel necklace , So black jumbo classic Chanel , Michelle urban mini diamond watch , express dress and my trusty sapphir piggy 100.
> I was shopping with my daughter.  She got a nasty tuna snack thing at Nordstrom. It leaked and I layed my LV epi electric passport wallet and arm in it.  Ugh. But worse I didn't bring my dustbag and put my shoes in a random bag. THEY WERE COVERED IN TUNA MAYO JUICE!!!!!! Oh my gosh!!! She is lucky she is my kid cause I would kick some major behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252540
> View attachment 2252542


You look fabulous CC!  I hope the tuna smell come out!


----------



## Nolia

poppyseed said:


> Yesterday I took my newest addition-8 Mignons for a spin, with new dress bought especially to go with my new babies bag is Alexander McQueen, belt from Dorothy Perkins.
> View attachment 2253165
> View attachment 2253166



Beautiful!


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> Yesterday I took my newest addition-8 Mignons for a spin, with new dress bought especially to go with my new babies bag is Alexander McQueen, belt from Dorothy Perkins.
> View attachment 2253165
> View attachment 2253166



You look beautiful babe


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> You look fabulous CC!  I hope the tuna smell come out!


I hope so too they smell!


poppyseed said:


> You look great! I hope you got your LV wallet and shoes all cleaned up, thank god epi is so durable!


It is. These shoes are smelly though 


megt10 said:


> LOL, aww poor baby. I am so sorry that happened to you. I hope you don't have cats


I don't! Woot


shoeaddictklw said:


> You look gorge!! That story is CRINGE-worthy, no doubt.


Thank you 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> girl, your still looking fierce!



Thanks babe


----------



## martinaa

poppyseed said:


> Yesterday I took my newest addition-8 Mignons for a spin, with new dress bought especially to go with my new babies bag is Alexander McQueen, belt from Dorothy Perkins.
> View attachment 2253165
> View attachment 2253166



You look great!


----------



## beagly911

poppyseed said:


> Yesterday I took my newest addition-8 Mignons for a spin, with new dress bought especially to go with my new babies bag is Alexander McQueen, belt from Dorothy Perkins.
> View attachment 2253165
> View attachment 2253166


Beautiful poppyseed!!  How did the first spin go?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

poppyseed said:


> Yesterday I took my newest addition-8 Mignons for a spin, with new dress bought especially to go with my new babies bag is Alexander McQueen, belt from Dorothy Perkins.
> View attachment 2253165
> View attachment 2253166



Cute outfit!


----------



## phillj12

poppyseed said:


> Yesterday I took my newest addition-8 Mignons for a spin, with new dress bought especially to go with my new babies bag is Alexander McQueen, belt from Dorothy Perkins.
> View attachment 2253165
> View attachment 2253166



Love the entire look!


----------



## MR14

Christchrist said:


> Today I wore my Hermes click clac in blue, black kdt, my diamond jewelry designs, Chanel necklace , So black jumbo classic Chanel , Michelle urban mini diamond watch , express dress and my trusty sapphir piggy 100.
> I was shopping with my daughter.  She got a nasty tuna snack thing at Nordstrom. It leaked and I layed my LV epi electric passport wallet and arm in it.  Ugh. But worse I didn't bring my dustbag and put my shoes in a random bag. THEY WERE COVERED IN TUNA MAYO JUICE!!!!!! Oh my gosh!!! She is lucky she is my kid cause I would kick some major behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252540
> View attachment 2252542



You look AMAZING! Love the entire outfit!


----------



## Christchrist

MR14 said:


> You look AMAZING! Love the entire outfit!



Thank you MR


----------



## loubi_love

poppyseed said:


> Yesterday I took my newest addition-8 Mignons for a spin, with new dress bought especially to go with my new babies bag is Alexander McQueen, belt from Dorothy Perkins.
> View attachment 2253165
> View attachment 2253166



Love that color! Looks great.


----------



## stilly

poppyseed said:


> Yesterday I took my newest addition-8 Mignons for a spin, with new dress bought especially to go with my new babies bag is Alexander McQueen, belt from Dorothy Perkins.
> View attachment 2253165
> View attachment 2253166


 
The dress, bag and shoes are all gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Today I wore my Hermes click clac in blue, black kdt, my diamond jewelry designs, Chanel necklace , So black jumbo classic Chanel , Michelle urban mini diamond watch , express dress and my trusty sapphir piggy 100.
> I was shopping with my daughter. She got a nasty tuna snack thing at Nordstrom. It leaked and I layed my LV epi electric passport wallet and arm in it. Ugh. But worse I didn't bring my dustbag and put my shoes in a random bag. THEY WERE COVERED IN TUNA MAYO JUICE!!!!!! Oh my gosh!!! She is lucky she is my kid cause I would kick some major behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252540
> View attachment 2252542


 
Love the outfit *CC*!!!
Beware the tuna I guess...


----------



## hermosa_vogue

poppyseed said:


> Yesterday I took my newest addition-8 Mignons for a spin, with new dress bought especially to go with my new babies bag is Alexander McQueen, belt from Dorothy Perkins.
> View attachment 2253165
> View attachment 2253166



Poppy!

I love that dress


----------



## poppyseed

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful poppyseed!! How did the first spin go?


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit!


 


phillj12 said:


> Love the entire look!


 


loubi_love said:


> Love that color! Looks great.


 


stilly said:


> The dress, bag and shoes are all gorgeous!!!


 


hermosa_vogue said:


> Poppy!
> 
> I love that dress


 

Thank you ladies, you are all very sweet!!

Beagly- I have been breaking them in a little at the time, but this was the first fukll day in them. I did end up with some strap marks on my feet but nowhere near as painful as the beginning, hopefully they stetch a bit more...


----------



## poppyseed

Today I'm wearing gold Balotas with another DP dress, M&S cardi, YSL Arty ring and turquoise necklace which is my own creation...for some reason this summer I'm totally obsessed with turquoise and aqua.


----------



## cts900

poppyseed said:


> Today I'm wearing gold Balotas with another DP dress, M&S cardi, YSL Arty ring and turquoise necklace which is my own creation...for some reason this summer I'm totally obsessed with turquoise and aqua.
> View attachment 2254360
> View attachment 2254362





poppyseed said:


> Yesterday I took my newest addition-8 Mignons for a spin, with new dress bought especially to go with my new babies bag is Alexander McQueen, belt from Dorothy Perkins.
> View attachment 2253165
> View attachment 2253166



You are looking amazing.  Just beautiful.  



Christchrist said:


> Today I wore my Hermes click clac in blue, black kdt, my diamond jewelry designs, Chanel necklace , So black jumbo classic Chanel , Michelle urban mini diamond watch , express dress and my trusty sapphir piggy 100.
> I was shopping with my daughter.  She got a nasty tuna snack thing at Nordstrom. It leaked and I layed my LV epi electric passport wallet and arm in it.  Ugh. But worse I didn't bring my dustbag and put my shoes in a random bag. THEY WERE COVERED IN TUNA MAYO JUICE!!!!!! Oh my gosh!!! She is lucky she is my kid cause I would kick some major behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252540
> View attachment 2252542



That story is terrible!  But you looked damn good .


----------



## beagly911

poppyseed said:


> Today I'm wearing gold Balotas with another DP dress, M&S cardi, YSL Arty ring and turquoise necklace which is my own creation...for some reason this summer I'm totally obsessed with turquoise and aqua.
> View attachment 2254360
> View attachment 2254362


You look great poppyseed!


----------



## Nadin22

poppyseed said:


> Yesterday I took my newest addition-8 Mignons for a spin, with new dress bought especially to go with my new babies bag is Alexander McQueen, belt from Dorothy Perkins.
> View attachment 2253165
> View attachment 2253166



OMG!!! Love the outfit and especially the 8 Mignons!


----------



## ladypinner

poppyseed said:


> Today I'm wearing gold Balotas with another DP dress, M&S cardi, YSL Arty ring and turquoise necklace which is my own creation...for some reason this summer I'm totally obsessed with turquoise and aqua.
> View attachment 2254360
> View attachment 2254362



Loving the outfit Poppyseed - especially the turquoise/aqua accents. I do adore that color, so fresh and summery


----------



## LouboutinNewbie

Celebrating my birthday. Caribas Biancas


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

poppyseed said:


> Today I'm wearing gold Balotas with another DP dress, M&S cardi, YSL Arty ring and turquoise necklace which is my own creation...for some reason this summer I'm totally obsessed with turquoise and aqua.
> View attachment 2254360
> View attachment 2254362



Cute outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LouboutinNewbie said:


> Celebrating my birthday. Caribas Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255178
> View attachment 2255179



Happy birthday! The heels look fabulous on you!


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> Today I'm wearing gold Balotas with another DP dress, M&S cardi, YSL Arty ring and turquoise necklace which is my own creation...for some reason this summer I'm totally obsessed with turquoise and aqua.
> View attachment 2254360
> View attachment 2254362



You look fantastic Poppyseed! The turquoise looks beautiful with your coloring.


----------



## beagly911

LouboutinNewbie said:


> Celebrating my birthday. Caribas Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255178
> View attachment 2255179


Happy Birthday, the Biancas and you look terrific!!


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> Today I'm wearing gold Balotas with another DP dress, M&S cardi, YSL Arty ring and turquoise necklace which is my own creation...for some reason this summer I'm totally obsessed with turquoise and aqua.
> View attachment 2254360
> View attachment 2254362



Love your outfits girl


----------



## Christchrist

LouboutinNewbie said:


> Celebrating my birthday. Caribas Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255178
> View attachment 2255179



Love that color. So glad I'm getting mine back from my friend now


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Playing dress up today I decided to pair a H&M chambray shirt with my J.Crew neon green pencil skirt and my CL Indies 100mm for a work look. Voila!


http://s119.photobucket.com/user/niacwhite/media/image.jpg.html

http://s119.photobucket.com/user/niacwhite/media/image-1.jpg.html

http://s119.photobucket.com/user/niacwhite/media/image-3.jpg.html

Just need to add accessories and I'm ready for a day at the office!


----------



## Chanieish

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Playing dress up today I decided to pair a H&M chambray shirt with my J.Crew neon green pencil skirt and my CL Indies 100mm for a work look. Voila!
> 
> 
> http://s119.photobucket.com/user/niacwhite/media/image.jpg.html
> 
> http://s119.photobucket.com/user/niacwhite/media/image-1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s119.photobucket.com/user/niacwhite/media/image-3.jpg.html
> 
> Just need to add accessories and I'm ready for a day at the office!



You look fab!! Jealous of your loooooong and slim legs!


----------



## ilovelucii

My first night breaking in my grey Biancas!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Chanieish said:


> You look fab!! Jealous of your loooooong and slim legs!


Thanks!! I'm really not tall, just 5'5, but I do love my legs!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

ilovelucii said:


> My first night breaking in my grey Biancas!!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## beagly911

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Playing dress up today I decided to pair a H&M chambray shirt with my J.Crew neon green pencil skirt and my CL Indies 100mm for a work look. Voila!
> 
> 
> http://s119.photobucket.com/user/niacwhite/media/image.jpg.html
> 
> http://s119.photobucket.com/user/niacwhite/media/image-1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s119.photobucket.com/user/niacwhite/media/image-3.jpg.html
> 
> Just need to add accessories and I'm ready for a day at the office!


Great look!  That is an awesome work outfit!


----------



## Christchrist

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Playing dress up today I decided to pair a H&M chambray shirt with my J.Crew neon green pencil skirt and my CL Indies 100mm for a work look. Voila!
> 
> 
> http://s119.photobucket.com/user/niacwhite/media/image.jpg.html
> 
> http://s119.photobucket.com/user/niacwhite/media/image-1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s119.photobucket.com/user/niacwhite/media/image-3.jpg.html
> 
> Just need to add accessories and I'm ready for a day at the office!



Love playing dress up. Nice color combo


----------



## Christchrist

ilovelucii said:


> My first night breaking in my grey Biancas!!



Cute  great gams


----------



## BagBragger

Nude Patent Vendome. First time wearing them last night. I need the patent to stretch a little in the toe area. Other than that I'm STILL loving them. The true test will be wearing them to work...fingers crossed and I need to head over to the tips for wear thread &#128521;!


----------



## LouboutinNewbie

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Happy birthday! The heels look fabulous on you!





beagly911 said:


> Happy Birthday, the Biancas and you look terrific!!





Christchrist said:


> Love that color. So glad I'm getting mine back from my friend now



Thanks ladies. I was able to wear them without breaking them in and danced for hours.


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> In wearing my turquoise dress. I have no idea what brand, my custom made jewelry, silver python flo 120 and silver Chanel WOC.  Happy 6th anniversary toy hubby
> View attachment 2248760
> View attachment 2248762
> View attachment 2248763
> View attachment 2248766
> View attachment 2248767
> View attachment 2248768



You look gorgeous


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

beagly911 said:


> Great look!  That is an awesome work outfit!





Christchrist said:


> Love playing dress up. Nice color combo



Thanks ladies! Should I actually wear this to work it'll be my first time wearing these CLs out!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2256665
> View attachment 2256666
> 
> 
> Nude Patent Vendome. First time wearing them last night. I need the patent to stretch a little in the toe area. Other than that I'm STILL loving them. The true test will be wearing them to work...fingers crossed and I need to head over to the tips for wear thread &#55357;&#56841;!


Looking good! Good luck wearing them to work!


----------



## stilly

ilovelucii said:


> My first night breaking in my grey Biancas!!


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ilovelucii

stilly said:


> Gorgeous!!!






Christchrist said:


> Cute  great gams





Ladyintheshoe said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thanks guys! They were amazing and fun to wear.. tiny bit painful by end of the night but so worth it!


----------



## dlina03

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2256665
> View attachment 2256666
> 
> 
> Nude Patent Vendome. First time wearing them last night. I need the patent to stretch a little in the toe area. Other than that I'm STILL loving them. The true test will be wearing them to work...fingers crossed and I need to head over to the tips for wear thread &#128521;!



Work it! You rocking em!


----------



## lovemysavior

Wearing my new loves.... nude patent Corneilles with fuschia and a touch of rose gold accessories.


----------



## mrscurvy

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2256665
> View attachment 2256666
> 
> 
> Nude Patent Vendome. First time wearing them last night. I need the patent to stretch a little in the toe area. Other than that I'm STILL loving them. The true test will be wearing them to work...fingers crossed and I need to head over to the tips for wear thread &#128521;!



You look hot!! It's because of you I keep thinking about buying these Vendomes!!! Just when I thought I was done smh.. Keep us posted on when u finally wear them to work..


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

lovemysavior said:


> Wearing my new loves.... nude patent Corneilles with fuschia and a touch of rose gold accessories.


Love! I have them in black patent, but now you have me wanting the nude ones too!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2256665
> View attachment 2256666
> 
> 
> Nude Patent Vendome. First time wearing them last night. I need the patent to stretch a little in the toe area. Other than that I'm STILL loving them. The true test will be wearing them to work...fingers crossed and I need to head over to the tips for wear thread &#128521;!



You look so sexy BB! Love that green dress


----------



## sammix3

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2256665
> View attachment 2256666
> 
> 
> Nude Patent Vendome. First time wearing them last night. I need the patent to stretch a little in the toe area. Other than that I'm STILL loving them. The true test will be wearing them to work...fingers crossed and I need to head over to the tips for wear thread &#128521;!



You look fab!  I need these shoes!!


----------



## beagly911

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2256665
> View attachment 2256666
> 
> 
> Nude Patent Vendome. First time wearing them last night. I need the patent to stretch a little in the toe area. Other than that I'm STILL loving them. The true test will be wearing them to work...fingers crossed and I need to head over to the tips for wear thread &#128521;!


Beautiful BB!!  Good luck with the work outing, can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## beagly911

lovemysavior said:


> Wearing my new loves.... nude patent Corneilles with fuschia and a touch of rose gold accessories.


Gorgeous lovemysavior!  I love your dress!


----------



## BagBragger

1st- really liking all the latest pictures, especially the colors.  Fashion has me excited and I haven't been for a long time.  It's seems like the "rules" are being broken...in a good way.  You ladies are proof of that!

2nd- (and only because I don't know how to multi-quote) Thank you for all the compliments! I should have shared that the dress is from Dorothy Perkins (.com), the jewelry is a mix-match of things handmade and purchased at TJ Maxx, and the purse is the only (mistreated and highly favored) Gucci purse I have left after purging and parting last fall (still have a wallet, sunnies and work bags).  

3rd (and lastly)- I don't think anyone could go wrong with the Vendome.  I definitely felt stable and the craftsmanship quality was better than other CLs I've purchased brand new.  I'm hoping its a sign of improvement that will only get better.  I plan to do the sock trick while at home so I can wear them to work soon and will report back when I do that...if all goes well I may have to get the style in one of those pretty, rich fall colors!

Okay Girlies (and Genties), have a great week...keep cool from the heat and dry from any rain!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> 1st- really liking all the latest pictures, especially the colors.  Fashion has me excited and I haven't been for a long time.  It's seems like the "rules" are being broken...in a good way.  You ladies are proof of that!
> 
> 2nd- (and only because I don't know how to multi-quote) Thank you for all the compliments! I should have shared that the dress is from Dorothy Perkins (.com), the jewelry is a mix-match of things handmade and purchased at TJ Maxx, and the purse is the only (mistreated and highly favored) Gucci purse I have left after purging and parting last fall (still have a wallet, sunnies and work bags).
> 
> 3rd (and lastly)- I don't think anyone could go wrong with the Vendome.  I definitely felt stable and the craftsmanship quality was better than other CLs I've purchased brand new.  I'm hoping its a sign of improvement that will only get better.  I plan to do the sock trick while at home so I can wear them to work soon and will report back when I do that...if all goes well I may have to get the style in one of those pretty, rich fall colors!
> 
> Okay Girlies (and Genties), have a great week...keep cool from the heat and dry from any rain!



Have a great night J


----------



## Christchrist

lovemysavior said:


> Wearing my new loves.... nude patent Corneilles with fuschia and a touch of rose gold accessories.



That's adorable


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2256665
> View attachment 2256666
> 
> 
> Nude Patent Vendome. First time wearing them last night. I need the patent to stretch a little in the toe area. Other than that I'm STILL loving them. The true test will be wearing them to work...fingers crossed and I need to head over to the tips for wear thread &#128521;!



Babe!!!! You're looking hot hot hot!!!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous lovemysavior!  I love your dress!


 


Christchrist said:


> That's adorable


 
Thank you ladies...you gals are so sweet!


----------



## poppyseed

beagly911 said:


> You look great poppyseed!


 


Nadin22 said:


> OMG!!! Love the outfit and especially the 8 Mignons!


 


ladypinner said:


> Loving the outfit Poppyseed - especially the turquoise/aqua accents. I do adore that color, so fresh and summery


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit!


 


megt10 said:


> You look fantastic Poppyseed! The turquoise looks beautiful with your coloring.


 


Christchrist said:


> Love your outfits girl


 

Thank you co much ladies!!


----------



## poppyseed

LouboutinNewbie said:


> Celebrating my birthday. Caribas Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255178
> View attachment 2255179


 
Beautiful!Love the colour of your Biancas!


----------



## poppyseed

lovemysavior said:


> Wearing my new loves.... nude patent Corneilles with fuschia and a touch of rose gold accessories.


 
Love your outfit, the dress looks lush!


----------



## Kayapo97

lovemysavior said:


> Wearing my new loves.... nude patent Corneilles with fuschia and a touch of rose gold accessories.



Lovely outfit, who is the dress made by?


----------



## lovemysavior

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely outfit, who is the dress made by?


 
Thank you so much.  My dress is actually from Ross.  I love to mix designer stuff with cute stuff I may find at Ross, Marshall's or even thrift stores.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lovemysavior said:


> Wearing my new loves.... nude patent Corneilles with fuschia and a touch of rose gold accessories.



Really pretty! THe heels make your legs longer.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ilovelucii said:


> My first night breaking in my grey Biancas!!



cute!


----------



## lovemysavior

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Really pretty! THe heels make your legs longer.



Thank you Lavender!  I need the illusion of longer legs since I am only 5'4...haha.


----------



## ilovelucii

Lavenderduckiez said:


> cute!



Thanks!! They were fun to wear


----------



## bougainvillier

With my intern flats today. Kate Spade skirt, Club Monaco top and cardigan, Chanel red medium flap. Thanks for sharing


----------



## maryelle

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2259681
> 
> 
> With my intern flats today. Kate Spade skirt, Club Monaco top and cardigan, Chanel red medium flap. Thanks for sharing



really cute outfit! love the combination of colors


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2259681
> 
> 
> With my intern flats today. Kate Spade skirt, Club Monaco top and cardigan, Chanel red medium flap. Thanks for sharing



Purdy


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> Purdy



thanks


----------



## bougainvillier

maryelle said:


> really cute outfit! love the combination of colors



thanks


----------



## Felicious

Today's outfit - taking my Flo's out for the first time


----------



## megt10

Felicious said:


> Today's outfit - taking my Flo's out for the first time
> 
> View attachment 2261312



Love them with your outfit!


----------



## DebbiNC

Felicious said:


> Today's outfit - taking my Flo's out for the first time
> 
> View attachment 2261312



What a lovely "pop" of color! Perfect. Hope enjoyed them!


----------



## Binks

Felicious said:


> Today's outfit - taking my Flo's out for the first time
> 
> View attachment 2261312


Such a gorgeous pop of colour


----------



## Christchrist

Felicious said:


> Today's outfit - taking my Flo's out for the first time
> 
> View attachment 2261312



Shoe twins. Love the outfit with them


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Felicious said:


> Today's outfit - taking my Flo's out for the first time
> 
> View attachment 2261312


Love the whole ensemble. The mirror is pretty nice too!


----------



## Felicious

megt10 said:


> Love them with your outfit!



Thanks Megt 



DebbiNC said:


> What a lovely "pop" of color! Perfect. Hope enjoyed them!





Binks said:


> Such a gorgeous pop of colour



They are so bright orange/pink outdoors, great for this hot summerday  And my feet are still happy, so we had a great first trip haha 



Christchrist said:


> Shoe twins. Love the outfit with them



Yay twins - and thanks, I love the shape of this shoe, so sexy!



Ladyintheshoe said:


> Love the whole ensemble. The mirror is pretty nice too!


 Thanks  Funny thing is that I can't see my face in the mirror when I'm in heels  (6' 2" with flo) But hey, I stare at my feet anyway


----------



## jeninvan

Today's ootd 

Banana republic top
Zara pants
Nude Bananas

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## beagly911

Felicious said:


> Today's outfit - taking my Flo's out for the first time
> 
> View attachment 2261312


Beautiful outfit and the CL's are fabulous!


----------



## beagly911

jeninvan said:


> Today's ootd
> 
> Banana republic top
> Zara pants
> Nude Bananas
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Felicious said:


> Thanks Megt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so bright orange/pink outdoors, great for this hot summerday  And my feet are still happy, so we had a great first trip haha
> 
> 
> 
> Yay twins - and thanks, I love the shape of this shoe, so sexy!
> 
> Thanks  Funny thing is that I can't see my face in the mirror when I'm in heels  (6' 2" with flo) But hey, I stare at my feet anyway


Exactly! It's all about the shoes. Lol


----------



## cts900

Felicious said:


> Today's outfit - taking my Flo's out for the first time
> 
> Love this look. Love.
> 
> View attachment 2261312





bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2259681
> 
> 
> With my intern flats today. Kate Spade skirt, Club Monaco top and cardigan, Chanel red medium flap. Thanks for sharing



AH-dorable!


----------



## jeninvan

beagly911 said:


> Looking great jeninvan!



Thank you beagly


----------



## martinaa

Felicious said:


> Today's outfit - taking my Flo's out for the first time
> 
> View attachment 2261312


 
I love the color of the Flo! Great outfit!



jeninvan said:


> Today's ootd
> 
> Banana republic top
> Zara pants
> Nude Bananas
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Felicious said:


> Today's outfit - taking my Flo's out for the first time
> 
> View attachment 2261312


Just Gorgeous...love the conservative look with the sexy loubis


----------



## Nolia

Felicious said:


> Today's outfit - taking my Flo's out for the first time
> 
> View attachment 2261312



You are stunning!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

A Friday night downtown with the girls and my Corneille babies!


----------



## theto

Taking my DIY strassed Elisas out for my birthday!


----------



## beagly911

Ladyintheshoe said:


> A Friday night downtown with the girls and my Corneille babies!


Looking good, hope you had a good time!



theto said:


> Taking my DIY strassed Elisas out for my birthday!


You and you DIY look fabulous!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## lovemysavior

Ladyintheshoe said:


> A Friday night downtown with the girls and my Corneille babies!



Corneille....My fave CL shoe out of my collection   You look great!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

beagly911 said:


> Looking good, hope you had a good time!





lovemysavior said:


> Corneille....My fave CL shoe out of my collection   You look great!



Thanks so much ladies! Beagly, I had a ball. Lovemysavior I LOVE the Corneille; it's so chic AND comfortable!


----------



## Christchrist

Ladyintheshoe said:


> A Friday night downtown with the girls and my Corneille babies!



Love them with jeans


----------



## Christchrist

theto said:


> Taking my DIY strassed Elisas out for my birthday!



Happy birthday. They look greAt with the color in the dress


----------



## theto

beagly911 said:


> You and you DIY look fabulous!  Happy Birthday!



Thank you! I DIY'ed just for the occasion 



Christchrist said:


> Happy birthday. They look greAt with the color in the dress



Thanks so much! I had a pink dress in mind from the beginning to go with the volcano, love them together.


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Christchrist said:


> Love them with jeans


Thanks CC!!


----------



## susanshuo

theto said:


> Taking my DIY strassed Elisas out for my birthday!


Happy birthday!!


----------



## Christchrist

I forgot the name of the dress. I've had it for years. Piggy 120 grenadine. Love this shoe!!!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> I forgot the name of the dress. I've had it for years. Piggy 120 grenadine. Love this shoe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2266006
> View attachment 2266007
> View attachment 2266008



I love the dress with the shoes and you look beautiful.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> I love the dress with the shoes and you look beautiful.



Thank you so much Meg. It was a nice dinner


----------



## Jönathan

Christchrist said:


> I forgot the name of the dress. I've had it for years. Piggy 120 grenadine. Love this shoe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2266006
> View attachment 2266007
> View attachment 2266008



Cute outfit! That shoe is perfect! The color is absolutely amazing!


----------



## BagBragger

Today, my Very Prive kid leather w/ red peep toe. Dress by Ralph Lauren and sweater by Nine West.


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2266327
> 
> 
> Today, my Very Prive kid leather w/ red peep toe. Dress by Ralph Lauren and sweater by Nine West.



Looking good ma


----------



## mularice

Sorry for the rubbish quality, Instagram likes to blur everything.

Went out with the girls on Sat night.
Silk drop arm tank
Black bodycon skirt
Gold belt
Gold Maggies
Black with GHW Chanel bag


----------



## Myrkur

mularice said:


> View attachment 2266482
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality, Instagram likes to blur everything.
> 
> Went out with the girls on Sat night.
> Silk drop arm tank
> Black bodycon skirt
> Gold belt
> Gold Maggies
> Black with GHW Chanel bag



Love maggies


----------



## Myrkur

Ladyintheshoe said:


> A Friday night downtown with the girls and my Corneille babies!





theto said:


> Taking my DIY strassed Elisas out for my birthday!





Christchrist said:


> I forgot the name of the dress. I've had it for years. Piggy 120 grenadine. Love this shoe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2266006
> View attachment 2266007
> View attachment 2266008



Looking good!!


----------



## Myrkur

Felicious said:


> Today's outfit - taking my Flo's out for the first time
> 
> View attachment 2261312



Such a cute outfit!


----------



## Myrkur

Felicious said:


> Today's outfit - taking my Flo's out for the first time
> 
> View attachment 2261312





lovemysavior said:


> Wearing my new loves.... nude patent Corneilles with fuschia and a touch of rose gold accessories.



Love how the pink goes together with nude


----------



## Myrkur

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2256665
> View attachment 2256666
> 
> 
> Nude Patent Vendome. First time wearing them last night. I need the patent to stretch a little in the toe area. Other than that I'm STILL loving them. The true test will be wearing them to work...fingers crossed and I need to head over to the tips for wear thread &#128521;!





ilovelucii said:


> My first night breaking in my grey Biancas!!



you two look great!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> I forgot the name of the dress. I've had it for years. Piggy 120 grenadine. Love this shoe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2266006
> View attachment 2266007
> View attachment 2266008


CL outfit perfection CC!  They look great with your dress!!


----------



## beagly911

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2266327
> 
> 
> Today, my Very Prive kid leather w/ red peep toe. Dress by Ralph Lauren and sweater by Nine West.


Great look BagBragger!!  The red tip with your dress is awesome!


----------



## beagly911

mularice said:


> View attachment 2266482
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality, Instagram likes to blur everything.
> 
> Went out with the girls on Sat night.
> Silk drop arm tank
> Black bodycon skirt
> Gold belt
> Gold Maggies
> Black with GHW Chanel bag


WOW, love the Maggies!


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> View attachment 2266482
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality, Instagram likes to blur everything.
> 
> Went out with the girls on Sat night.
> Silk drop arm tank
> Black bodycon skirt
> Gold belt
> Gold Maggies
> Black with GHW Chanel bag



Cute


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> CL outfit perfection CC!  They look great with your dress!!



Well thanks


----------



## megt10

Today I am wearing my Valonana 100 calf lame velour. The dress is Moschino, and the bag is Ferragamo Sofia. Going to throw on my Versace jacket later this evening.


----------



## BattyBugs

Hot stuff, ladies!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my Valonana 100 calf lame velour. The dress is Moschino, and the bag is Ferragamo Sofia. Going to throw on my Versace jacket later this evening.



You and those adorable jackets. Love the colors you're wearing


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my Valonana 100 calf lame velour. The dress is Moschino, and the bag is Ferragamo Sofia. Going to throw on my Versace jacket later this evening.


You are looking great meg, your CL's are so fun!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> You and those adorable jackets. Love the colors you're wearing





beagly911 said:


> You are looking great meg, your CL's are so fun!





BattyBugs said:


> Hot stuff, ladies!



Thanks so much ladies. CC the jacket is a recent acquisition from the Matches sale. I wasn't sure about a hot pink jacket at my age but the details won out .


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ladyintheshoe said:


> A Friday night downtown with the girls and my Corneille babies!


Twins! One of my faves!! Mine need new heel taps I've worn them so much. 



theto said:


> Taking my DIY strassed Elisas out for my birthday!


Happy belated! You looked gorgeous!



Christchrist said:


> I forgot the name of the dress. I've had it for years. Piggy 120 grenadine. Love this shoe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2266006
> View attachment 2266007
> View attachment 2266008


Cobblestones... ush: Perfect match! 



BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2266327
> 
> 
> Today, my Very Prive kid leather w/ red peep toe. Dress by Ralph Lauren and sweater by Nine West.


Gorgeous! 



mularice said:


> View attachment 2266482
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality, Instagram likes to blur everything.
> 
> Went out with the girls on Sat night.
> Silk drop arm tank
> Black bodycon skirt
> Gold belt
> Gold Maggies
> Black with GHW Chanel bag


Love the Maggies! 



megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my Valonana 100 calf lame velour. The dress is Moschino, and the bag is Ferragamo Sofia. Going to throw on my Versace jacket later this evening.


You always look so very put together. The shoes are so fun!


----------



## mizcolon73

Too many for me to catch up... But everyone looks HAWT!!! &#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;


----------



## theto

Christchrist said:


> I forgot the name of the dress. I've had it for years. Piggy 120 grenadine. Love this shoe!!!



Pretty piggies, I love how it pops with the flowers on your dress. 



BagBragger said:


> Today, my Very Prive kid leather w/ red peep toe. Dress by Ralph Lauren and sweater by Nine West.



Beautiful classic shoe and outfit!



mularice said:


> Sorry for the rubbish quality, Instagram likes to blur everything.
> 
> Went out with the girls on Sat night.
> Silk drop arm tank
> Black bodycon skirt
> Gold belt
> Gold Maggies
> Black with GHW Chanel bag



Looking hot, beautiful maggies!



megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my Valonana 100 calf lame velour. The dress is Moschino, and the bag is Ferragamo Sofia. Going to throw on my Versace jacket later this evening.



Love the fun shoes and the accessories with white, so chic.


----------



## theto

susanshuo said:


> Happy birthday!!





Myrkur said:


> Looking good!!





shoeaddictklw said:


> Happy belated! You looked gorgeous!



Thank you all! It was a great birthday!


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> I forgot the name of the dress. I've had it for years. Piggy 120 grenadine. Love this shoe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2266006
> View attachment 2266007
> View attachment 2266008




Who needs to know the name of the (very cute) dress when you know the name and colorway of the very fierce shoes!  (Singing) All I want for christmas is...(no, not my two front teeth)!


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> Looking good ma



Thanks Babe!


----------



## BagBragger

Beautiful classic shoe and outfit!

Thank you so much!


----------



## BagBragger

shoeaddictklw said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Thanks my dear!


----------



## juliana@

mularice said:


> View attachment 2266482
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality, Instagram likes to blur everything.
> 
> Went out with the girls on Sat night.
> Silk drop arm tank
> Black bodycon skirt
> Gold belt
> Gold Maggies
> Black with GHW Chanel bag



Love your outfit! 
Is that a mini?


----------



## mularice

juliana@ said:


> Love your outfit!
> Is that a mini?



Thank you!

It's not a mini, it's a classic flap small I believe? I'm not sure on all the sizes but I think it's mini - small - medium - jumbo - maxi. The mini is like realllly small and looks less rectangular and more squashed I think.


----------



## mularice

theto said:


> Looking hot, beautiful maggies!





shoeaddictklw said:


> Love the Maggies!



Thank you ladies!!


----------



## mularice

Myrkur said:


> Love maggies





beagly911 said:


> WOW, love the Maggies!





Christchrist said:


> Cute



Thanks 

Felt good to be out with the girls and I love the Maggies, so I was happy to get to wear them!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Felicious said:


> Today's outfit - taking my Flo's out for the first time
> 
> View attachment 2261312



gorgeous


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

theto said:


> Taking my DIY strassed Elisas out for my birthday!



Beautiful! I love the sparkles!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I forgot the name of the dress. I've had it for years. Piggy 120 grenadine. Love this shoe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2266006
> View attachment 2266007
> View attachment 2266008



Very pretty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2266327
> 
> 
> Today, my Very Prive kid leather w/ red peep toe. Dress by Ralph Lauren and sweater by Nine West.



Cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mularice said:


> View attachment 2266482
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality, Instagram likes to blur everything.
> 
> Went out with the girls on Sat night.
> Silk drop arm tank
> Black bodycon skirt
> Gold belt
> Gold Maggies
> Black with GHW Chanel bag



Loving the outfit girl!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my Valonana 100 calf lame velour. The dress is Moschino, and the bag is Ferragamo Sofia. Going to throw on my Versace jacket later this evening.



Looking hot Meg!


----------



## soleilbrun

megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my Valonana 100 calf lame velour. The dress is Moschino, and the bag is Ferragamo Sofia. Going to throw on my Versace jacket later this evening.


 
Looking great! Love the colorful accessories and the detailing on the jacket.


----------



## theto

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beautiful! I love the sparkles!



Thank you, they certainly got a lot of admirable stares and attention!


----------



## sammix3

Christchrist said:


> I forgot the name of the dress. I've had it for years. Piggy 120 grenadine. Love this shoe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2266006
> View attachment 2266007
> View attachment 2266008



Pretty dress.  I love how the grenadine matches the pink flowers.


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> Who needs to know the name of the (very cute) dress when you know the name and colorway of the very fierce shoes!  (Singing) All I want for christmas is...(no, not my two front teeth)!



Bahahahaha


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you everyone. Meg you would notice the cobblestone hahahah. True shoe hag like me


----------



## megt10

shoeaddictklw said:


> Twins! One of my faves!! Mine need new heel taps I've worn them so much.
> 
> 
> Happy belated! You looked gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Cobblestones... ush: Perfect match!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Love the Maggies!
> 
> 
> You always look so very put together. The shoes are so fun!





theto said:


> Pretty piggies, I love how it pops with the flowers on your dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful classic shoe and outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking hot, beautiful maggies!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the fun shoes and the accessories with white, so chic.





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Looking hot Meg!





soleilbrun said:


> Looking great! Love the colorful accessories and the detailing on the jacket.





Christchrist said:


> Thank you everyone. Meg you would notice the cobblestone hahahah. True shoe hag like me



Thank you so much ladies. You are all so kind.


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

shoeaddictklw said:


> Twins! One of my faves!! Mine need new heel taps I've worn them so much.
> 
> 
> Happy belated! You looked gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Cobblestones... ush: Perfect match!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Love the Maggies!
> 
> 
> You always look so very put together. The shoes are so fun!


Thanks lady! I'm addicted to the Corneille. Plotting on a nude pair now!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I forgot the name of the dress. I've had it for years. Piggy 120 grenadine. Love this shoe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2266006
> View attachment 2266007
> View attachment 2266008


 
Love the dress and piggys *CC*!!!


----------



## stilly

mularice said:


> View attachment 2266482
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality, Instagram likes to blur everything.
> 
> Went out with the girls on Sat night.
> Silk drop arm tank
> Black bodycon skirt
> Gold belt
> Gold Maggies
> Black with GHW Chanel bag


 

Love the look!!!


----------



## jeninvan

martinaa said:


> I love the color of the Flo! Great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Bananas   Great combination.



Thank you


----------



## beagly911

My outfit for work tonight...
Jacket...Olivia Moon
tank...nordires
Skirt..JCrew
CL's..Navy patent simple


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for work tonight...
> Jacket...Olivia Moon
> tank...nordires
> Skirt..JCrew
> CL's..Navy patent simple



Oh Beagly, you look stunning and classy!


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Marina Liege. The dress is Laundry and the bag is my mini Bolide.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Marina Liege. The dress is Laundry and the bag is my mini Bolide.


Looking great meg!  Lovely summer style.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Oh Beagly, you look stunning and classy!


Thank you so much, you made my day!


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> I forgot the name of the dress. I've had it for years. Piggy 120 grenadine. Love this shoe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2266006
> View attachment 2266007
> View attachment 2266008



Looking hot CC!  Love the color


----------



## loubi_love

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Marina Liege. The dress is Laundry and the bag is my mini Bolide.



Absolutely love!


----------



## susanshuo

Went to the movies and had dinner at In-N-Out with my BF this evening. 
Dress - Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
Shoes - Decollete 554 100 mm


----------



## beagly911

susanshuo said:


> Went to the movies and had dinner at In-N-Out with my BF this evening.
> Dress - Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
> Shoes - Decollete 554 100 mm


Great look and I'm so glad someone else is wearing their CL's everywhere and always!!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Thank you so much, you made my day!


 Just the truth 


loubi_love said:


> Absolutely love!


 Thank you.


susanshuo said:


> Went to the movies and had dinner at In-N-Out with my BF this evening.
> Dress - Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
> Shoes - Decollete 554 100 mm


 I love your dress and the shoes are perfect with it.


beagly911 said:


> Looking great meg!  Lovely summer style.


 Thank you my friend.


----------



## DebbiNC

susanshuo said:


> Went to the movies and had dinner at In-N-Out with my BF this evening.
> Dress - Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
> Shoes - Decollete 554 100 mm




Lovely!! Bet you were the "best dressed" at In-N-Out!


----------



## susanshuo

beagly911 said:


> Great look and I'm so glad someone else is wearing their CL's everywhere and always!!



My BF was kind of entertained by me when I yelled "There are fries on the floor and they will ruin the red soles of my Loubis!"


----------



## susanshuo

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Marina Liege. The dress is Laundry and the bag is my mini Bolide.


The bag!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Marina Liege. The dress is Laundry and the bag is my mini Bolide.



Very pretty


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for work tonight...
> Jacket...Olivia Moon
> tank...nordires
> Skirt..JCrew
> CL's..Navy patent simple



Love the patter of the skirt


----------



## loubi_love

Bianca nude patent 120 - I could run a marathon in these, insanely wearable
Ann Taylor silk shorts
H&M tank 
Rebecca Minkoff "saddle" bag


----------



## Flip88

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2273397
> View attachment 2273398
> 
> 
> Bianca nude patent 120 - I could run a marathon in these, insanely wearable
> Ann Taylor silk shorts
> H&M tank
> Rebecca Minkoff "saddle" bag



Love your outfit here! I see you have a piece of art on your wall - what is that?  I love it!!! The round item &#9829;. Back to your outfit - it all works for you. Enjoy the run


----------



## Kalos

loubi_love said:


> Bianca nude patent 120 - I could run a marathon in these, insanely wearable
> Ann Taylor silk shorts
> H&M tank
> Rebecca Minkoff "saddle" bag



I love your whole outfit, the colours look great on you. Love the Biancas too, I'm looking for a pair of closed toe nude CLs would have never considered Bianca 120 before, but now it's definitely in my list.


----------



## Christchrist

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2273397
> View attachment 2273398
> 
> 
> Bianca nude patent 120 - I could run a marathon in these, insanely wearable
> Ann Taylor silk shorts
> H&M tank
> Rebecca Minkoff "saddle" bag



Bianca is a great shoe


----------



## martinaa

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2273397
> View attachment 2273398
> 
> 
> Bianca nude patent 120 - I could run a marathon in these, insanely wearable
> Ann Taylor silk shorts
> H&M tank
> Rebecca Minkoff "saddle" bag



You look great girl! Fantastic outfit!


----------



## megt10

susanshuo said:


> The bag!!


 Thank you. I have been very bad lately. 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very pretty


 Thank you Lavender.


loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2273397
> View attachment 2273398
> 
> 
> Bianca nude patent 120 - I could run a marathon in these, insanely wearable
> Ann Taylor silk shorts
> H&M tank
> Rebecca Minkoff "saddle" bag


 Wow, you look gorgeous in this outfit. I love everything about it.


----------



## MR14

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2273397
> View attachment 2273398
> 
> 
> Bianca nude patent 120 - I could run a marathon in these, insanely wearable
> Ann Taylor silk shorts
> H&M tank
> Rebecca Minkoff "saddle" bag



Love the outfit, you look so gorgeous! I totally agree about running a marathon in the Biancas.


----------



## ilovelucii

Here is my outfit choice for a night on the town last night. My grey Biancas. Only the second time I've worn!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Oh Beagly, you look stunning and classy!



You've been looking firece as always *meg*!



mularice said:


> View attachment 2266482
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish quality, Instagram likes to blur everything.
> 
> Went out with the girls on Sat night.
> Silk drop arm tank
> Black bodycon skirt
> Gold belt
> Gold Maggies
> Black with GHW Chanel bag



Sexy, cute, stylish...lovely.



BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2266327
> 
> 
> Today, my Very Prive kid leather w/ red peep toe. Dress by Ralph Lauren and sweater by Nine West.



LOVE the red on you!



Christchrist said:


> I forgot the name of the dress. I've had it for years. Piggy 120 grenadine. Love this shoe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2266006
> View attachment 2266007
> View attachment 2266008



This color combo is fabulous.


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for work tonight...
> Jacket...Olivia Moon
> tank...nordires
> Skirt..JCrew
> CL's..Navy patent simple



I heart navy patent.  Delicious!


----------



## susanshuo

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2273397
> View attachment 2273398
> 
> 
> Bianca nude patent 120 - I could run a marathon in these, insanely wearable
> Ann Taylor silk shorts
> H&M tank
> Rebecca Minkoff "saddle" bag


Seriously? Now I am thinking about getting a pair of Bianca!


----------



## susanshuo

Dress - Marc by Marc Jacobs
Shoes - Hmm.. I am not really sure about the model of them. But they are definitely one of my favorite Louboutins.


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the patter of the skirt


Thank you Lavenderduckiez, it was a great ebay find awhile back.  I think PhiPhi had a similar one and I adored it and had to hunt one down.  No enabling there! haha



cts900 said:


> I heart navy patent.  Delicious!


Thank you so much cts, I love the navy patent too and since it's a 70 I can wear it all day!!


----------



## beagly911

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2273397
> View attachment 2273398
> 
> 
> Bianca nude patent 120 - I could run a marathon in these, insanely wearable
> Ann Taylor silk shorts
> H&M tank
> Rebecca Minkoff "saddle" bag


You look fabulous!


----------



## beagly911

susanshuo said:


> Dress - Marc by Marc Jacobs
> Shoes - Hmm.. I am not really sure about the model of them. But they are definitely one of my favorite Louboutins.


Great outfit susanshuo, I can see why those are one of your favorite CL's!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> You've been looking firece as always *meg*!
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy, cute, stylish...lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the red on you!
> 
> 
> 
> This color combo is fabulous.


 Aww, thank you so much CTS. You are always so sweet.


----------



## loubi_love

beagly911 said:


> You look fabulous!


thank you!


----------



## loubi_love

Flip88 said:


> Love your outfit here! I see you have a piece of art on your wall - what is that?  I love it!!! The round item &#9829;. Back to your outfit - it all works for you. Enjoy the run


I'm not exactly sure what it's called (the artwork on my wall), but it's an African headdress my friend brought back from South Africa for me


----------



## beagly911

My outfit for our Anniversary dinner last night

Dress: Jones New York
Shrug: Ann Taylor
CL's: Black suede Drapanova




BJ making his presence known!


----------



## loubi_love

Kalos said:


> I love your whole outfit, the colours look great on you. Love the Biancas too, I'm looking for a pair of closed toe nude CLs would have never considered Bianca 120 before, but now it's definitely in my list.


I absolutely LOVE the Bianca 120   I have the Bianca 140 in black (which was my first pair that really did me in haha)...but I must say I'm able to walk/dance/run around much longer in the Bianca 120s - more so than other 120s I have (i.e. Plato Pigalle, New Simple) because of the platform on the toe (about 1.25 in. platform).  Hope this helps


----------



## loubi_love

MR14 said:


> Love the outfit, you look so gorgeous! I totally agree about running a marathon in the Biancas.


thank you  we would be very stylish marathoners


----------



## loubi_love

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for our Anniversary dinner last night
> 
> Dress: Jones New York
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Black suede Drapanova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJ making his presence known!


oh my goodness I looooove those!


----------



## megt10

ilovelucii said:


> Here is my outfit choice for a night on the town last night. My grey Biancas. Only the second time I've worn!


 Love your outfit and the color of the Biancas is beautiful.


susanshuo said:


> Dress - Marc by Marc Jacobs
> Shoes - Hmm.. I am not really sure about the model of them. But they are definitely one of my favorite Louboutins.


 Adorable outfit.


beagly911 said:


> My outfit for our Anniversary dinner last night
> 
> Dress: Jones New York
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Black suede Drapanova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJ making his presence known!


 You are radiant Beagly. Happy Anniversary.


----------



## beagly911

ilovelucii said:


> Here is my outfit choice for a night on the town last night. My grey Biancas. Only the second time I've worn!


Very cute dress and the Biancas are great with it!


----------



## Doglover1610

My outfit for church today - excuse the unmade bed and dirty mirror 

Dress: JCPenney
Shoes: Piaf 85 in Black Patent


----------



## beagly911

loubi_love said:


> oh my goodness I looooove those!


Thanks, they were my first CL's and I love them!!  



megt10 said:


> You are radiant Beagly. Happy Anniversary.


Aww thank you meg, we had a wonderful night!  The dress is satin and I got it quite a while ago ~ I am finally feeling good enough to wear the dress, satin is soooo unforgiving! :giggles:


----------



## susanshuo

beagly911 said:


> Great outfit susanshuo, I can see why those are one of your favorite CL's!


Thanks!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for our Anniversary dinner last night
> 
> Dress: Jones New York
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Black suede Drapanova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJ making his presence known!



Happy anniversary! Beautiful outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2273397
> View attachment 2273398
> 
> 
> Bianca nude patent 120 - I could run a marathon in these, insanely wearable
> Ann Taylor silk shorts
> H&M tank
> Rebecca Minkoff "saddle" bag



Love the colors your wearing!


----------



## Souzie

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for our Anniversary dinner last night
> 
> Dress: Jones New York
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Black suede Drapanova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJ making his presence known!



Happy anniversary pretty lady!!


----------



## legaldiva

J Crew blue pleated peplum tank
Coral waterfall blazer
Zara tan skinny pants
Python simples
H&M for Versace Orchid ring


----------



## cts900

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2275029
> 
> View attachment 2275033
> 
> View attachment 2275034
> 
> 
> J Crew blue pleated peplum tank
> Coral waterfall blazer
> Zara tan skinny pants
> Python simples
> H&M for Versace Orchid ring



Gorgeous color comination.  The ring is so pretty . 



Doglover1610 said:


> My outfit for church today - excuse the unmade bed and dirty mirror
> 
> Dress: JCPenney
> Shoes: Piaf 85 in Black Patent



You look fantastic!



beagly911 said:


> My outfit for our Anniversary dinner last night
> 
> Dress: Jones New York
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Black suede Drapanova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJ making his presence known!



Happy Anniversary!  I have always loved this shoe....I like that it flies under the radar....very pretty on you.


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for our Anniversary dinner last night
> 
> Dress: Jones New York
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Black suede Drapanova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJ making his presence known!


 
Congratulations on your Aniversary, B - a wonderful 'hour glass' shape. And hubby grinning ear to ear, I am sure... 

B


----------



## stilly

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2275029
> 
> View attachment 2275033
> 
> View attachment 2275034
> 
> 
> J Crew blue pleated peplum tank
> Coral waterfall blazer
> Zara tan skinny pants
> Python simples
> H&M for Versace Orchid ring


 
Love the outfit!!!


----------



## stilly

susanshuo said:


> Dress - Marc by Marc Jacobs
> Shoes - Hmm.. I am not really sure about the model of them. But they are definitely one of my favorite Louboutins.


 
I love your dress with those CL's!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> My outfit for our Anniversary dinner last night
> 
> Dress: Jones New York
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> CL's: Black suede Drapanova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJ making his presence known!


 
Gorgy outfit *beagly*!!!
Hope you had a great anniversary!!!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Doglover1610 said:


> My outfit for church today - excuse the unmade bed and dirty mirror
> 
> Dress: JCPenney
> Shoes: Piaf 85 in Black Patent



Pretty!


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute outfits!


----------



## legaldiva

cts900 said:


> Gorgeous color comination. The ring is so pretty .
> 
> 
> 
> You look fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary! I have always loved this shoe....I like that it flies under the radar....very pretty on you.


 


stilly said:


> Love the outfit!!!


 
Thank you cts & stilly!!


----------



## Christchrist

Looking good ladies. Sorry for the general shout out


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Happy anniversary! Beautiful outfit!





xsouzie said:


> Happy anniversary pretty lady!!





cts900 said:


> Gorgeous color comination.  The ring is so pretty .
> 
> 
> 
> You look fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary!  I have always loved this shoe....I like that it flies under the radar....very pretty on you.





Brazucaa said:


> Congratulations on your Aniversary, B - a wonderful 'hour glass' shape. And hubby grinning ear to ear, I am sure...
> 
> B





stilly said:


> Gorgy outfit *beagly*!!!
> Hope you had a great anniversary!!!



Thank you so much ladies, we had a great time!  *cts, *these were my first CL's and I adore them!!


----------



## legaldiva

Trial day
Grey Theory dress suit
Ballet pink petit rat


----------



## DebbiNC

legaldiva said:


> Trial day
> Grey Theory dress suit
> Ballet pink petit rat



I'd say you just won the case!  Love the look!


----------



## legaldiva

DebbiNC said:


> I'd say you just won the case! Love the look!


 
Thanks!  The child sex offender is going to take my prison offer; I will give my trial outfit all the credit.


----------



## BattyBugs

Great outfit!


----------



## loubi_love

legaldiva said:


> Trial day
> Grey Theory dress suit
> Ballet pink petit rat
> View attachment 2277575



I love pink/grey together. I'm a trial attorney as well and I always get nervous wearing my Louboutins in court...I guess I worry how it will come off to the jury or judge. Has anyone ever commented on them before? I applaud you for wearing them. I need to work up the nerve


----------



## susanshuo

stilly said:


> I love your dress with those CL's!!!
> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you, Stilly!!


----------



## megt10

Doglover1610 said:


> My outfit for church today - excuse the unmade bed and dirty mirror
> 
> Dress: JCPenney
> Shoes: Piaf 85 in Black Patent


You look beautiful.


legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2275029
> 
> View attachment 2275033
> 
> View attachment 2275034
> 
> 
> J Crew blue pleated peplum tank
> Coral waterfall blazer
> Zara tan skinny pants
> Python simples
> H&M for Versace Orchid ring


Great outfit. Love your shoes.


legaldiva said:


> Trial day
> Grey Theory dress suit
> Ballet pink petit rat
> View attachment 2277575


Totally stunning.


legaldiva said:


> Thanks!  The child sex offender is going to take my prison offer; I will give my trial outfit all the credit.


That and the shoes  Congratulations.


loubi_love said:


> I love pink/grey together. I'm a trial attorney as well and* I always get nervous wearing my Louboutins in court...I guess I worry how it will come off to the jury or judge. *Has anyone ever commented on them before? I applaud you for wearing them. I need to work up the nerve



I think it probably depends a lot on where you live. NY, Chicago, LA probably a good move, other parts of the country maybe not.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my New Simples with a M Missioni dress, Maggie London cropped sweater and my new Hermes Jypsiere.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my New Simples with a M Missioni dress, Maggie London cropped sweater and my new Hermes Jypsiere.



I'm drooling over your jyp! I need one. Always put together Meg


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> I'm drooling over your jyp! I need one. Always put together Meg



Thank you CC. I can totally see you with this bag.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Thank you CC. I can totally see you with this bag.



I'm gonna have to get it eventually ha


----------



## legaldiva

loubi_love said:


> I love pink/grey together. I'm a trial attorney as well and I always get nervous wearing my Louboutins in court...I guess I worry how it will come off to the jury or judge. Has anyone ever commented on them before? I applaud you for wearing them. I need to work up the nerve


 


megt10 said:


> You look beautiful.
> 
> Great outfit. Love your shoes.
> 
> Totally stunning.
> 
> That and the shoes  Congratulations.
> 
> 
> I think it probably depends a lot on where you live. NY, Chicago, LA probably a good move, other parts of the country maybe not.


 
I wear my CLs (especially at sentencing) at every stage but NOT in front of a jury.  I have worn them while waiting for deliberations or accepting a verdict, but usually my trials are with defendants in custody so the tables are skirted.  I think they are too flashy, and I don't want to ever distract the jury.  It's too much work to teach people about sex crimes and hte law and explain the facts in a few short days to potentially have them not paying attention to the trial itself for even a second.

I try to be far more understated in trial.  I go for the no label Young ********** look.  The low heeled YSL Tribtoo are my go-to jury shoes.


----------



## Souzie

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my New Simples with a M Missioni dress, Maggie London cropped sweater and my new Hermes Jypsiere.



Meg, you look so pretty!!


----------



## Souzie

legaldiva said:


> Trial day
> Grey Theory dress suit
> Ballet pink petit rat
> View attachment 2277575



Great oufit!


----------



## legaldiva

xsouzie said:


> Great oufit!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## cts900

legaldiva said:


> Trial day
> Grey Theory dress suit
> Ballet pink petit rat
> View attachment 2277575



Beautiful.


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

I think i might be the only guy on this forum haha, but just wanted to say, it's really nice that you all put so much effort and time into your looks and styles, and you all look amazing!! I hope your partners, (or for women without partners, the random guys around work or in the street), appropriate the effort you put it and tell you  .

Chris


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

susanshuo said:


> Went to the movies and had dinner at In-N-Out with my BF this evening.
> Dress - Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
> Shoes - Decollete 554 100 mm



I really love the nude colour, and the decollete is lovely. Its the 2nd pair of CL's i brought my on/off girlfriend, andits the ones she loves the most (in the patent black). 

Great dress too


----------



## Christchrist

Finally a good pic from the carpet. Gosh! Ok pigereslle with Chanel boy and bcbg dress 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My girl is wearing vp


----------



## MR14

Christchrist said:


> Finally a good pic from the carpet. Gosh! Ok pigereslle with Chanel boy and bcbg dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280592
> 
> My girl is wearing vp



Great outfit CC! Love that Boy bag!


----------



## MR14

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my New Simples with a M Missioni dress, Maggie London cropped sweater and my new Hermes Jypsiere.



Love the dress! You look great!


----------



## MR14

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2275029
> 
> View attachment 2275033
> 
> View attachment 2275034
> 
> 
> J Crew blue pleated peplum tank
> Coral waterfall blazer
> Zara tan skinny pants
> Python simples
> H&M for Versace Orchid ring



Love the blazer, its so cute!


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Finally a good pic from the carpet. Gosh! Ok pigereslle with Chanel boy and bcbg dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280592
> 
> My girl is wearing vp



Work. It!  Nicely done.


----------



## susanshuo

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> I really love the nude colour, and the decollete is lovely. Its the 2nd pair of CL's i brought my on/off girlfriend, andits the ones she loves the most (in the patent black).
> 
> Great dress too



Thank you! I personally have two pairs of Decollete, and this is the first CL model that I got for myself. For me, Decollete is very feminine. You are definitely with a great taste of girls' shoes!


----------



## susanshuo

Christchrist said:


> Finally a good pic from the carpet. Gosh! Ok pigereslle with Chanel boy and bcbg dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280592
> 
> My girl is wearing vp


I am in love with the bag!


----------



## megt10

xsouzie said:


> Meg, you look so pretty!!


Thank you xsouzie 


Christchrist said:


> Finally a good pic from the carpet. Gosh! Ok pigereslle with Chanel boy and bcbg dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280592
> 
> My girl is wearing vp


You look gorgeous CC, I love your bag.


MR14 said:


> Love the dress! You look great!



Thank you so much.


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute outfits!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Finally a good pic from the carpet. Gosh! Ok pigereslle with Chanel boy and bcbg dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280592
> 
> My girl is wearing vp



Hotness! I love the Chanel boy!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my New Simples with a M Missioni dress, Maggie London cropped sweater and my new Hermes Jypsiere.



Looking good girl!


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Finally a good pic from the carpet. Gosh! Ok pigereslle with Chanel boy and bcbg dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280592
> 
> My girl is wearing vp



Lovely contrast with the Chanel Boy!


----------



## Nolia

Just posted this in my collection thread. Another casual look~ Ron Rons with Chanel. First time trying out this dangly ear wrap.  I don't have pierced ears and was really happy to find something that I loved to accessorize my head, if you will.


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Looking good girl!



Thank you so much Lavender.


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> Just posted this in my collection thread. Another casual look~ Ron Rons with Chanel. First time trying out this dangly ear wrap.  I don't have pierced ears and was really happy to find something that I loved to accessorize my head, if you will.



You look so cute.


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

Nolia said:


> Just posted this in my collection thread. Another casual look~ Ron Rons with Chanel. First time trying out this dangly ear wrap.  I don't have pierced ears and was really happy to find something that I loved to accessorize my head, if you will.



The ron ron's look great with the white/cream shorts.

Great job


----------



## BattyBugs

Nolia said:


> Just posted this in my collection thread. Another casual look~ Ron Rons with Chanel. First time trying out this dangly ear wrap.  I don't have pierced ears and was really happy to find something that I loved to accessorize my head, if you will.


 
You look fantastic, Nolia.


----------



## ellegreene

Nolia said:


> Just posted this in my collection thread. Another casual look~ Ron Rons with Chanel. First time trying out this dangly ear wrap.  I don't have pierced ears and was really happy to find something that I loved to accessorize my head, if you will.



Seriously cute outfit! Great style


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nolia said:


> Just posted this in my collection thread. Another casual look~ Ron Rons with Chanel. First time trying out this dangly ear wrap.  I don't have pierced ears and was really happy to find something that I loved to accessorize my head, if you will.



Love the top!


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> Just posted this in my collection thread. Another casual look~ Ron Rons with Chanel. First time trying out this dangly ear wrap.  I don't have pierced ears and was really happy to find something that I loved to accessorize my head, if you will.



Like the whole outfit with the boy


----------



## Christchrist

Ladies Neiman has the boy bag . I got mine from Chanel San Francisco. (Charese)


----------



## loubi_love

Saturday night look...hope everyone has a great weekend!!
Shoes: Winter Trash peep toes. I love these, but I think I may have a "lemon" as I've noticed a lot of quality issues with them. 
Jeans: Rag & Bone grey destroyed skinny (I believe these were exclusive to Intermix) 
Top: Equipment high/low blouse
Bag: Alexander Wang "Rocco" GHW


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Christchrist said:


> Finally a good pic from the carpet. Gosh! Ok pigereslle with Chanel boy and bcbg dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280592
> 
> My girl is wearing vp


beautiful


----------



## Souzie

Suede cacao Tenues to the CL exhibition, which was SPECTACULAR btw.  I was in heaven


----------



## soleilbrun

Nolia said:


> Just posted this in my collection thread. Another casual look~ Ron Rons with Chanel. First time trying out this dangly ear wrap. I don't have pierced ears and was really happy to find something that I loved to accessorize my head, if you will.


 


loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2281684
> View attachment 2281685
> View attachment 2281686
> 
> 
> Saturday night look...hope everyone has a great weekend!!
> Shoes: Winter Trash peep toes. I love these, but I think I may have a "lemon" as I've noticed a lot of quality issues with them.
> Jeans: Rag & Bone grey destroyed skinny (I believe these were exclusive to Intermix)
> Top: Equipment high/low blouse
> Bag: Alexander Wang "Rocco" GHW


 


xsouzie said:


> Suede cacao Tenues to the CL exhibition, which was SPECTACULAR btw. I was in heaven
> 
> View attachment 2282403
> 
> 
> View attachment 2282404


 
Looking great ladies. I would like to try out an ear cuff also but haven't taken the plunge. It looks good on you.


----------



## Christchrist

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2281684
> View attachment 2281685
> View attachment 2281686
> 
> 
> Saturday night look...hope everyone has a great weekend!!
> Shoes: Winter Trash peep toes. I love these, but I think I may have a "lemon" as I've noticed a lot of quality issues with them.
> Jeans: Rag & Bone grey destroyed skinny (I believe these were exclusive to Intermix)
> Top: Equipment high/low blouse
> Bag: Alexander Wang "Rocco" GHW



Looking good girl. Love that color on you


----------



## Christchrist

xsouzie said:


> Suede cacao Tenues to the CL exhibition, which was SPECTACULAR btw.  I was in heaven
> 
> View attachment 2282403
> 
> 
> View attachment 2282404



Pretty xsouzie


----------



## Christchrist

Dr. Louboutin said:


> beautiful



Thank you


----------



## Kayapo97

xsouzie said:


> Suede cacao Tenues to the CL exhibition, which was SPECTACULAR btw.  I was in heaven
> 
> View attachment 2282403
> 
> 
> View attachment 2282404



You look heavenly as well


----------



## Nolia

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> The ron ron's look great with the white/cream shorts.
> 
> Great job





BattyBugs said:


> You look fantastic, Nolia.





ellegreene said:


> Seriously cute outfit! Great style





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the top!





Christchrist said:


> Like the whole outfit with the boy





soleilbrun said:


> Looking great ladies. I would like to try out an ear cuff also but haven't taken the plunge. It looks good on you.



Thanks for all the kind comments, everyone!


----------



## martinaa

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2281684
> View attachment 2281685
> View attachment 2281686
> 
> 
> Saturday night look...hope everyone has a great weekend!!
> Shoes: Winter Trash peep toes. I love these, but I think I may have a "lemon" as I've noticed a lot of quality issues with them.
> Jeans: Rag & Bone grey destroyed skinny (I believe these were exclusive to Intermix)
> Top: Equipment high/low blouse
> Bag: Alexander Wang "Rocco" GHW



You look great! I love the pink!



xsouzie said:


> Suede cacao Tenues to the CL exhibition, which was SPECTACULAR btw.  I was in heaven
> 
> 
> View attachment 2282403
> 
> 
> View attachment 2282404



Very sexy outfit girl!


----------



## lovemysavior

Happy Sunday everyone.  Here I am attempting to give my Rolandos another chance to break in some more


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

lovemysavior said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.  Here I am attempting to give my Rolandos another chance to break in some more



Seriously hot shoes, and really nice trousers too  , never seen anything like them before, really smart.


----------



## Christchrist

lovemysavior said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.  Here I am attempting to give my Rolandos another chance to break in some more



How did that go? That toe box scares me


----------



## lovemysavior

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> Seriously hot shoes, and really nice trousers too  , never seen anything like them before, really smart.



Thank you so much 







Christchrist said:


> How did that go? That toe box scares me



Well...they were still so stiff to walk in.  My foot fits fine in them but the toe box doesn't move or flex when I walk :/


----------



## loubi_love

lovemysavior said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.  Here I am attempting to give my Rolandos another chance to break in some more



Love those pants! Where did you find them? You're brave...I couldn't even get my piggies in the Rolando. Such a beautiful shoe.


----------



## loubi_love

Christchrist said:


> Looking good girl. Love that color on you



Thanks CC - can't pass up a hot pink sleeveless top


----------



## lovemysavior

loubi_love said:


> Love those pants! Where did you find them? You're brave...I couldn't even get my piggies in the Rolando. Such a beautiful shoe.



Thank you loubi...my pants are from Forever 21.  And yes the Rolando is gorge but painful to break in.


----------



## beagly911

OMGosh, I don't keep up for a couple of days and you ladies WOW me as usual!  Please forgive the general shout out...You all look amazing!!!


----------



## giggles00

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> I think i might be the only guy on this forum haha, but just wanted to say, it's really nice that you all put so much effort and time into your looks and styles, and you all look amazing!! I hope your partners, (or for women without partners, the random guys around work or in the street), appropriate the effort you put it and tell you  .
> 
> Chris



Totally correct -- look good, feel good.  

It's a matter of Pride/Respect, sign of Sophistication and Integrity/Credibility.


BCBG store (Bon Chic Bon Genre)

"Good Style Good Attitude"


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Love the dress and piggys *CC*!!!



Agree, Grenadine (it looks Fuchsia on my computer monitor) is WOW..sensational eye-candy!

I need to score a Red, Fuchsia for my Pigalle 120 collection.


----------



## beagly911

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> I think i might be the only guy on this forum haha, but just wanted to say, it's really nice that you all put so much effort and time into your looks and styles, and you all look amazing!! I hope your partners, (or for women without partners, the random guys around work or in the street), appropriate the effort you put it and tell you  .
> 
> Chris


Chris, I can assure you that you are not the only guy on the forum and us ladies love, love, love to see the guys rocking an awesome CL!!!  We all love seeing the guys and gals outfits and CL's, and I will say that I would really like to see a lot more outfit pics of the guys in their CL's and how they style them!!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Chris, I can assure you that you are not the only guy on the forum and us ladies love, love, love to see the guys rocking an awesome CL!!!  We all love seeing the guys and gals outfits and CL's, and I will say that I would really like to see a lot more outfit pics of the guys in their CL's and how they style them!!!



I second that


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

oh i dont wear cl's, i just think they look sexy, and i used to buy them for my ex girlfriend, and i joined this site for more information on cl, mb, jc styles, as well as mullberry, for what types to get her when we was together.


----------



## megt10

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2281684
> View attachment 2281685
> View attachment 2281686
> 
> 
> Saturday night look...hope everyone has a great weekend!!
> Shoes: Winter Trash peep toes. I love these, but I think I may have a "lemon" as I've noticed a lot of quality issues with them.
> Jeans: Rag & Bone grey destroyed skinny (I believe these were exclusive to Intermix)
> Top: Equipment high/low blouse
> Bag: Alexander Wang "Rocco" GHW


Totally hot looking. Love your top.


xsouzie said:


> Suede cacao Tenues to the CL exhibition, which was SPECTACULAR btw.  I was in heaven
> 
> View attachment 2282403
> 
> 
> View attachment 2282404


Stunning as always xsouzie!


lovemysavior said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.  Here I am attempting to give my Rolandos another chance to break in some more



You look fantastic, love the pants.


----------



## J_L33

Felicious said:


> Today's outfit - taking my Flo's out for the first time
> 
> View attachment 2261312



This outfit is to die for! So pretty and demure, which perfectly offsets the playfulness of the CLs. Outfit details, please!


----------



## Myrkur

lovemysavior said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.  Here I am attempting to give my Rolandos another chance to break in some more



Nice outfit. I'd like some rolandos too, but I've heard they can be pretty uncomfortable..


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> Finally a good pic from the carpet. Gosh! Ok pigereslle with Chanel boy and bcbg dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280592
> 
> My girl is wearing vp



the pigaresille look sooo good on you!


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> the pigaresille look sooo good on you!



Thank you


----------



## BagBragger

Everyone looks so nice and chic!  Loving the inspiration.  And I feel like I need the hustle and bustle of another sale...especially since I didn't buy anything during the last one, lol!  Take care Ladies (and Gents)!


----------



## AaMiEe




----------



## Chanieish

AaMiEe said:


> View attachment 2285736



Lovely! Looking great in those Biancas and Eva!


----------



## Souzie

soleilbrun said:


> Looking great ladies. I would like to try out an ear cuff also but haven't taken the plunge. It looks good on you.





Christchrist said:


> Pretty xsouzie





Kayapo97 said:


> You look heavenly as well





martinaa said:


> You look great! I love the pink!
> 
> 
> 
> Very sexy outfit girl!





megt10 said:


> Totally hot looking. Love your top.
> 
> Stunning as always xsouzie!
> 
> 
> You look fantastic, love the pants.



Thank you!!!


----------



## AaMiEe

Chanieish said:


> Lovely! Looking great in those Biancas and Eva!



Thank you


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

A lil dress to showcase my Maudissimas!


----------



## Christchrist

Ladyintheshoe said:


> A lil dress to showcase my Maudissimas!



Well that's just cute


----------



## Felicious

J_L33 said:


> This outfit is to die for! So pretty and demure, which perfectly offsets the playfulness of the CLs. Outfit details, please!



Oh thank you  Skirt is from Asos, Belt from Ted Baker, Shirt from Nowhere and nail polish is Essie 'Camera' - not as fluorescent as the 'Rose Paris' color on the heels, but close enough


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Christchrist said:


> Well that's just cute


Thanks CC!


----------



## Itsjustabag

Looking good ladies!


----------



## briska1989

Ladyintheshoe said:


> A lil dress to showcase my Maudissimas!


Nice shoes, very sexy.


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

briska1989 said:


> Nice shoes, very sexy.


Thank ya very much!!


----------



## theto

Ladyintheshoe said:


> A lil dress to showcase my Maudissimas!



Love the look!  Sexy shoes and a flirty dress


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

theto said:


> Love the look!  Sexy shoes and a flirty dress


Thank you Theto!


----------



## stilly

Ladyintheshoe said:


> A lil dress to showcase my Maudissimas!


 
These look so gorgeous on you!!!
Love the dress!!!


----------



## stilly

lovemysavior said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.  Here I am attempting to give my Rolandos another chance to break in some more


 
The Rolandos are so gorgeous but killers on the feet.
I'm still trying to break mine in 2 years later...keep at it!!!


----------



## megt10

AaMiEe said:


> View attachment 2285736


Great outfit.


Ladyintheshoe said:


> A lil dress to showcase my Maudissimas!



So pretty. Love the shoes.


----------



## megt10

I wore my Simples the other day. The top is Caslon tank, skirt is M Missoni, belt is Brighton, the jacket is Balenciaga, and the bag is Hermes Kelly.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> I wore my Simples the other day. The top is Caslon tank, skirt is M Missoni, belt is Brighton, the jacket is Balenciaga, and the bag is Hermes Kelly.



What a lovely Kelly and pink


----------



## Perfect Day

megt10 said:


> I wore my Simples the other day. The top is Caslon tank, skirt is M Missoni, belt is Brighton, the jacket is Balenciaga, and the bag is Hermes Kelly.



A beautiful outfit. You have some beautiful pieces and a fabulous array of leathers &#9829;


----------



## lovemysavior

stilly said:


> The Rolandos are so gorgeous but killers on the feet.
> I'm still trying to break mine in 2 years later...keep at it!!!


 
Thanks Stilly.  I will continue to work on it.  I just clipped off the elastic on the back of the shoe and it looks like it helped a bit more.


----------



## Flip88

AaMiEe said:


> View attachment 2285736



Everyone looks amazing. These shoes are amongst my favourites. Meg - love the Bal jacket &#9829;


----------



## ouija board

megt10 said:


> I wore my Simples the other day. The top is Caslon tank, skirt is M Missoni, belt is Brighton, the jacket is Balenciaga, and the bag is Hermes Kelly.



You look fantastic with your Kelly! It really suits your style  Great outfit and CLs as always!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> What a lovely Kelly and pink





Perfect Day said:


> A beautiful outfit. You have some beautiful pieces and a fabulous array of leathers &#9829;





Flip88 said:


> Everyone looks amazing. These shoes are amongst my favourites. Meg - love the Bal jacket &#9829;





ouija board said:


> You look fantastic with your Kelly! It really suits your style  Great outfit and CLs as always!



Thanks so much ladies. You are all very kind.


----------



## akillian24

megt10 said:


> I wore my Simples the other day. The top is Caslon tank, skirt is M Missoni, belt is Brighton, the jacket is Balenciaga, and the bag is Hermes Kelly.



it's HHHEEERRREEE!!! And. It. Looks. Fabulous.

And of course the shoes.


----------



## megt10

akillian24 said:


> it's HHHEEERRREEE!!! And. It. Looks. Fabulous.
> 
> And of course the shoes.



Thank you so much Akillian. I love it.


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the outfit, Meg. It is a combination of lady and bad girl at the same time.


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

stilly said:


> These look so gorgeous on you!!!
> Love the dress!!!





megt10 said:


> Great outfit.
> 
> 
> So pretty. Love the shoes.



Thanks Stilly and Megt10!!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

megt10 said:


> I wore my Simples the other day. The top is Caslon tank, skirt is M Missoni, belt is Brighton, the jacket is Balenciaga, and the bag is Hermes Kelly.



Your Kelly is tdf! Is that blue jean? Cls are beautiful ofcourse


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> I wore my Simples the other day. The top is Caslon tank, skirt is M Missoni, belt is Brighton, the jacket is Balenciaga, and the bag is Hermes Kelly.



Love the outfit!!! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## megt10

BattyBugs said:


> Love the outfit, Meg. It is a combination of lady and bad girl at the same time.


Thanks Batty.


LVobsessedNYC said:


> Your Kelly is tdf! Is that blue jean? Cls are beautiful ofcourse


Thank you LV, yes it is the blue jean. I just got it last week.


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the outfit!!! Gorgeous bag!



Thank you Lavender.


----------



## maryelle

megt10 said:


> I wore my Simples the other day. The top is Caslon tank, skirt is M Missoni, belt is Brighton, the jacket is Balenciaga, and the bag is Hermes Kelly.



Love the combination of colors!


----------



## megt10

maryelle said:


> Love the combination of colors!



Thank you so much.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Stealing some time in the ladies room. Herve leger with Chanel clutch and my black patent daffodile.


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Stealing some time in the ladies room. Herve leger with Chanel clutch and my black patent daffodile.


Looking good girl. Love the clutch


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Looking good girl. Love the clutch



Thanks girl!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

It's been a little while since I have worn any of my Louboutins, but I decided to break out my CL miminette's for our anniversary last week. Here is a picture of them and the very colorful Kate Spade dress I wore with them.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

megt10 said:


> I wore my Simples the other day. The top is Caslon tank, skirt is M Missoni, belt is Brighton, the jacket is Balenciaga, and the bag is Hermes Kelly.



megt10, you are simply fabulous!  That leather jacket is killer and I love the combo of blue and pink, such a chic outfit!



Ladyintheshoe said:


> A lil dress to showcase my Maudissimas!



Love the silhouette of the dress, so feminine and playful.



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Stealing some time in the ladies room. Herve leger with Chanel clutch and my black patent daffodile.



 It should be that illegal to look that smoking hot!  You look great *Lavenderduckiez* and what a lethal combo - HL, Chanel, and CL.  Showstopper!



hellokatiegirl said:


> It's been a little while since I have worn any of my Louboutins, but I decided to break out my CL miminette's for our anniversary last week. Here is a picture of them and the very colorful Kate Spade dress I wore with them.



Happy anniversary!!  You look great (and what an awesome tidbit that that's the spot you got married at)!  That KS dress was made for you


----------



## rockcandymelts

hellokatiegirl said:


> It's been a little while since I have worn any of my Louboutins, but I decided to break out my CL miminette's for our anniversary last week. Here is a picture of them and the very colorful Kate Spade dress I wore with them.



I love this!  So feminine and fun!  I love kate spade--her clothing line is so underrated! 

As a long time lurker in this thread,  everyone,  as always,  looks amazing!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mello_yello_jen said:


> megt10, you are simply fabulous!  That leather jacket is killer and I love the combo of blue and pink, such a chic outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the silhouette of the dress, so feminine and playful.
> 
> 
> 
> It should be that illegal to look that smoking hot!  You look great *Lavenderduckiez* and what a lethal combo - HL, Chanel, and CL.  Showstopper!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy anniversary!!  You look great (and what an awesome tidbit that that's the spot you got married at)!  That KS dress was made for you


Thanks girl!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hellokatiegirl said:


> It's been a little while since I have worn any of my Louboutins, but I decided to break out my CL miminette's for our anniversary last week. Here is a picture of them and the very colorful Kate Spade dress I wore with them.



Love the outfit! Pretty colors!


----------



## megt10

mello_yello_jen said:


> megt10, you are simply fabulous!  That leather jacket is killer and I love the combo of blue and pink, such a chic outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the silhouette of the dress, so feminine and playful.
> 
> 
> 
> It should be that illegal to look that smoking hot!  You look great *Lavenderduckiez* and what a lethal combo - HL, Chanel, and CL.  Showstopper!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy anniversary!!  You look great (and what an awesome tidbit that that's the spot you got married at)!  That KS dress was made for you



Aww, thank you so very much Jen. I really appreciate your kind comments.


----------



## DebbiNC

hellokatiegirl said:


> It's been a little while since I have worn any of my Louboutins, but I decided to break out my CL miminette's for our anniversary last week. Here is a picture of them and the very colorful Kate Spade dress I wore with them.




How pretty!!!  Happy anniversary!


----------



## Christchrist

hellokatiegirl said:


> It's been a little while since I have worn any of my Louboutins, but I decided to break out my CL miminette's for our anniversary last week. Here is a picture of them and the very colorful Kate Spade dress I wore with them.



This is adorable! Happy anniversary


----------



## legaldiva

loubi_love said:


> I love pink/grey together. I'm a trial attorney as well and I always get nervous wearing my Louboutins in court...I guess I worry how it will come off to the jury or judge. Has anyone ever commented on them before? I applaud you for wearing them. I need to work up the nerve



Not in a bad way. I just have to wonder what they say about my shoes/outfits once they get back to lockup. 




Talbots dark olive green suit
Ann Taylor keyhole blouse
Nude VPs.

This pair was probably one of my best investments. Timeless.


----------



## Christchrist

legaldiva said:


> Not in a bad way. I just have to wonder what they say about my shoes/outfits once they get back to lockup.
> 
> View attachment 2292408
> View attachment 2292409
> 
> Talbots dark olive green suit
> Ann Taylor keyhole blouse
> Nude VPs.
> 
> This pair was probably one of my best investments. Timeless.



So classic


----------



## legaldiva

Christchrist said:


> So classic


 
Thanks, CC!

CL has come out with some really unique and interesting styles, but his classics were what drew me to the brand to begin with.


----------



## Christchrist

legaldiva said:


> Thanks, CC!
> 
> CL has come out with some really unique and interesting styles, but his classics were what drew me to the brand to begin with.



Amen to that


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

mello_yello_jen said:


> megt10, you are simply fabulous!  That leather jacket is killer and I love the combo of blue and pink, such a chic outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the silhouette of the dress, so feminine and playful.
> 
> 
> 
> It should be that illegal to look that smoking hot!  You look great *Lavenderduckiez* and what a lethal combo - HL, Chanel, and CL.  Showstopper!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy anniversary!!  You look great (and what an awesome tidbit that that's the spot you got married at)!  That KS dress was made for you


Thanks Jen!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

hellokatiegirl said:


> It's been a little while since I have worn any of my Louboutins, but I decided to break out my CL miminette's for our anniversary last week. Here is a picture of them and the very colorful Kate Spade dress I wore with them.


Beautiful! Love love love the dress!


----------



## giggles00

legaldiva said:


> Trial day
> Grey Theory dress suit
> Ballet pink petit rat
> View attachment 2277575



LOVE your outfit..suit with Pigalle pumps.  My M.O. Modus Operanda as well.

I will pair the jacket with shorter skirts, pleated skirts, etc.  Or, keep the original skirt and slip into the shorter skirt late in the day.  Preparation for night time clubbing!

I will also do a long jacket, which can act as a mini-dress..kinda risque ala Jennifer Lopez


----------



## megt10

legaldiva said:


> Not in a bad way. I just have to wonder what they say about my shoes/outfits once they get back to lockup.
> 
> View attachment 2292408
> View attachment 2292409
> 
> Talbots dark olive green suit
> Ann Taylor keyhole blouse
> Nude VPs.
> 
> This pair was probably one of my best investments. Timeless.



Gorgeous outfit and you look fantastic.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Everyone is always so sweet on this forum! Thank you for the anniversary love! 


mello_yello_jen said:


> Happy anniversary!!  You look great (and what an awesome tidbit that that's the spot you got married at)!  That KS dress was made for you



Thank you mello yello! Yes, I kind of feel like this dress was made for me too! 



rockcandymelts said:


> I love this!  So feminine and fun!  I love kate spade--her clothing line is so underrated!
> 
> As a long time lurker in this thread,  everyone,  as always,  looks amazing!



Thank you rockcandy! I adore Kate Spade clothing too. She is one of my favorites. 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the outfit! Pretty colors!



Thank you Lavenderduckiez! I love lots of color! 



DebbiNC said:


> How pretty!!!  Happy anniversary!



Thanks DebbiNC!



Christchrist said:


> This is adorable! Happy anniversary



Thanks Christchrist! 



Ladyintheshoe said:


> Beautiful! Love love love the dress!



Thank you Ladyintheshoes!


----------



## cts900

legaldiva said:


> Not in a bad way. I just have to wonder what they say about my shoes/outfits once they get back to lockup.
> 
> View attachment 2292408
> View attachment 2292409
> 
> Talbots dark olive green suit
> Ann Taylor keyhole blouse
> Nude VPs.
> 
> This pair was probably one of my best investments. Timeless.



Beautiful.


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Stealing some time in the ladies room. Herve leger with Chanel clutch and my black patent daffodile.


 
Love the dress and Daffs *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

hellokatiegirl said:


> It's been a little while since I have worn any of my Louboutins, but I decided to break out my CL miminette's for our anniversary last week. Here is a picture of them and the very colorful Kate Spade dress I wore with them.


 
Love the dress and pink CLs!!!
So cute!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Love the dress and Daffs *Lav*!!!



Thanks stilly!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

stilly said:


> Love the dress and pink CLs!!!
> So cute!!!



Thanks stilly!


----------



## Brazucaa

hellokatiegirl said:


> It's been a little while since I have worn any of my Louboutins, but I decided to break out my CL miminette's for our anniversary last week. Here is a picture of them and the very colorful Kate Spade dress I wore with them.


 
Love the whole look - and those shoes... they give you feet TDF

B


----------



## Brazucaa

legaldiva said:


> Not in a bad way. I just have to wonder what they say about my shoes/outfits once they get back to lockup.
> 
> View attachment 2292408
> View attachment 2292409
> 
> Talbots dark olive green suit
> Ann Taylor keyhole blouse
> Nude VPs.
> 
> This pair was probably one of my best investments. Timeless.


 
I don't like this look... I am sorry to say...

I LOVE IT! . Congratulations LD. Looking great, as always.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

giggles00 said:


> LOVE your outfit..suit with Pigalle pumps. My M.O. Modus Operanda as well.
> 
> I will pair the jacket with shorter skirts, pleated skirts, etc. Or, keep the original skirt and slip into the shorter skirt late in the day. Preparation for night time clubbing!
> 
> I will also do a long jacket, which can act as a mini-dress..kinda risque ala Jennifer Lopez


 
Look our, Sarah Jessica Parker! . You look like a million (USD or EUR, take your pic...)

B


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I wore my Simples the other day. The top is Caslon tank, skirt is M Missoni, belt is Brighton, the jacket is Balenciaga, and the bag is Hermes Kelly.


Great look meg, your Kelly is amazing!!


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Stealing some time in the ladies room. Herve leger with Chanel clutch and my black patent daffodile.


You look awesome Lavender!


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> It's been a little while since I have worn any of my Louboutins, but I decided to break out my CL miminette's for our anniversary last week. Here is a picture of them and the very colorful Kate Spade dress I wore with them.


You look beautiful hellokatiegirl!!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## beagly911

legaldiva said:


> Not in a bad way. I just have to wonder what they say about my shoes/outfits once they get back to lockup.
> 
> View attachment 2292408
> View attachment 2292409
> 
> Talbots dark olive green suit
> Ann Taylor keyhole blouse
> Nude VPs.
> 
> This pair was probably one of my best investments. Timeless.


Looking fabulous legaldiva!   I love my VP's and am always trying to find something to pair them with!!  I need the nude again!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> You look awesome Lavender!



Thanks beagly!


----------



## legaldiva

giggles00 said:


> LOVE your outfit..suit with Pigalle pumps. My M.O. Modus Operanda as well.
> 
> I will pair the jacket with shorter skirts, pleated skirts, etc. Or, keep the original skirt and slip into the shorter skirt late in the day. Preparation for night time clubbing!
> 
> I will also do a long jacket, which can act as a mini-dress..kinda risque ala Jennifer Lopez


 


megt10 said:


> Gorgeous outfit and you look fantastic.


 


cts900 said:


> Beautiful.


 


Brazucaa said:


> I don't like this look... I am sorry to say...
> 
> I LOVE IT! . Congratulations LD. Looking great, as always.
> 
> B


 


beagly911 said:


> Looking fabulous legaldiva! I love my VP's and am always trying to find something to pair them with!! I need the nude again!


 
Thanks a lot, ladies!!  Fall is my favorite fashion time of hte year.  Darker colors, more texture.  

*giggles*--I have a Calvin Klein grey "suit dress," and it is PHENOMENAL.  Now I need a pair of Pigalle Platos to match ... great idea!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Great look meg, your Kelly is amazing!!



Thank you so much Beagly. I need to start breaking out the CL's a bit more often.


----------



## Christchrist

Express dress and crea (forgot how to spell it) python lady peep. Getting my lady bits of summer in


----------



## Chanieish

Christchrist said:


> Express dress and crea (forgot how to spell it) python lady peep. Getting my lady bits of summer in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307643
> View attachment 2307644



Amazing! Love the hint of white python sticking out. Maxi dresses are awesome. Comfy and flattering!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

On my honeymoon cruise. Bebe dress with my Lame Lady Peep
	

		
			
		

		
	



Last night on the cruise Arden B dress with my Pigalle Plato Speechio
	

		
			
		

		
	



A night out for drinks with hubby Arden B dress and Pigaresille


----------



## Doglover1610

Love the looks *Mrs. MFH*!


----------



## Chanieish

Mrs. MFH said:


> On my honeymoon cruise. Bebe dress with my Lame Lady Peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307875
> 
> Last night on the cruise Arden B dress with my Pigalle Plato Speechio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307877
> 
> A night out for drinks with hubby Arden B dress and Pigaresille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307878



Each outfit and shoe is stunning! I bet you were the star of the cruise!


----------



## Itsjustabag

Mrs MFH you look beautiul!

CC - those Lady Peeps are tdf!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the dress & LPs, CC.

Congratulations on your marriage Mrs MFH. Very nice shoe and outfit choices.


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> On my honeymoon cruise. Bebe dress with my Lame Lady Peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307875
> 
> Last night on the cruise Arden B dress with my Pigalle Plato Speechio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307877
> 
> A night out for drinks with hubby Arden B dress and Pigaresille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307878



Girl you look good. Love the combos


----------



## Christchrist

Chanieish said:


> Amazing! Love the hint of white python sticking out. Maxi dresses are awesome. Comfy and flattering!


It's the perfect I" don't care" dress. Haha 




BattyBugs said:


> Love the dress & LPs, CC.


Thank you Batty 




Itsjustabag said:


> CC - those Lady Peeps are tdf!



They have a special place in my heart


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Posted twice


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

For a mid-March wedding in Oregon perhaps.  My lizard new Piaf 85 in Fuxia.

Anthropologie dress
Michael Kors Sloan Bag (very Chanel like)


----------



## Chanieish

Ladyintheshoe said:


> For a mid-March wedding in Oregon perhaps.  My lizard new Piaf 85 in Fuxia.
> 
> Anthropologie dress
> Michael Kors Sloan Bag (very Chanel like)



What a perfect pop of color! I love it when shoes stand out!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Chanieish said:


> What a perfect pop of color! I love it when shoes stand out!


Thanks so much! I love that too!


----------



## soleilbrun

Mrs. MFH said:


> On my honeymoon cruise. Bebe dress with my Lame Lady Peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307875
> 
> Last night on the cruise Arden B dress with my Pigalle Plato Speechio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307877
> 
> A night out for drinks with hubby Arden B dress and Pigaresille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307878


 
Hotness! Congratulations on your wedding.


----------



## ZulemaZulema

Ladyintheshoe said:


> For a mid-March wedding in Oregon perhaps.  My lizard new Piaf 85 in Fuxia.
> 
> Anthropologie dress
> Michael Kors Sloan Bag (very Chanel like)



I love your whole outfit! Very nice style!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

ZulemaZulema said:


> I love your whole outfit! Very nice style!


Thanks Zulema!! Dress makes me look thin! Woohooo!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Express dress and crea (forgot how to spell it) python lady peep. Getting my lady bits of summer in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307643
> View attachment 2307644


Looking hot CC!!!  The "hot" weather seems to be waning here and it's only the last of August?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?  We have had a mild summer, less heat and humidity...already missing my "summer" clothes!!!


----------



## beagly911

Mrs. MFH said:


> On my honeymoon cruise. Bebe dress with my Lame Lady Peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307875
> 
> Last night on the cruise Arden B dress with my Pigalle Plato Speechio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307877
> 
> A night out for drinks with hubby Arden B dress and Pigaresille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307878


Awe you look lovely Mrs MFH...and so happy!!!  Congrats and I hope the cruise was wonderful!!!


----------



## beagly911

Ladyintheshoe said:


> For a mid-March wedding in Oregon perhaps.  My lizard new Piaf 85 in Fuxia.
> 
> Anthropologie dress
> Michael Kors Sloan Bag (very Chanel like)


Great look Ladyintheshoe!!!  Your Fuxia's are great...I love my Newton Fuxia's!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Express dress and crea (forgot how to spell it) python lady peep. Getting my lady bits of summer in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307643
> View attachment 2307644



Looking hot as always


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> On my honeymoon cruise. Bebe dress with my Lame Lady Peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307875
> 
> Last night on the cruise Arden B dress with my Pigalle Plato Speechio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307877
> 
> A night out for drinks with hubby Arden B dress and Pigaresille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307878



LOve the outfits!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

beagly911 said:


> Great look Ladyintheshoe!!!  Your Fuxia's are great...I love my Newton Fuxia's!!!!


Thank you Beagly!


----------



## Christchrist

Ladyintheshoe said:


> For a mid-March wedding in Oregon perhaps.  My lizard new Piaf 85 in Fuxia.
> 
> Anthropologie dress
> Michael Kors Sloan Bag (very Chanel like)



Oh my gosh I love that dress!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Looking hot as always


Thanks babe 



beagly911 said:


> Looking hot CC!!!  The "hot" weather seems to be waning here and it's only the last of August?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?  We have had a mild summer, less heat and humidity...already missing my "summer" clothes!!!



Yeah it's insane! I need a little more sun


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh I love that dress!


CC, thanks! I went into the store just browsing...no harm, no foul, spotted this dress and I couldn't leave without it. Amazeballs!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Express dress and crea (forgot how to spell it) python lady peep. Getting my lady bits of summer in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307643
> View attachment 2307644






Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thanks beagly!






soleilbrun said:


> Hotness! Congratulations on your wedding.






Christchrist said:


> Girl you look good. Love the combos






BattyBugs said:


> Love the dress & LPs, CC.
> 
> Congratulations on your marriage Mrs MFH. Very nice shoe and outfit choices.






Itsjustabag said:


> Mrs MFH you look beautiul!
> 
> CC - those Lady Peeps are tdf!






Chanieish said:


> Each outfit and shoe is stunning! I bet you were the star of the cruise!






Doglover1610 said:


> Love the looks *Mrs. MFH*!



Thanks ladies. We had a very good time. More pics to come soon, I'm starting a collection thread


----------



## mmwhite

Pigalle spikes for dinner w/ the hubby..


----------



## Christchrist

mmwhite said:


> Pigalle spikes for dinner w/ the hubby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2310587
> View attachment 2310588



They look great on you


----------



## mmwhite

Christchrist said:


> They look great on you



Thank you!! Feet were killing me though!! Lol


----------



## Kayapo97

mmwhite said:


> Thank you!! Feet were killing me though!! Lol




I think you look fab

But did hubby appreciate the effort you made?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mmwhite said:


> Pigalle spikes for dinner w/ the hubby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2310587
> View attachment 2310588


Looking hot!


----------



## stilly

mmwhite said:


> Pigalle spikes for dinner w/ the hubby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2310587
> View attachment 2310588


 
The Piggy Spikes look gorgy on you!!!


----------



## brittany729

mmwhite said:


> Pigalle spikes for dinner w/ the hubby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2310587
> View attachment 2310588


Very nice!!


----------



## Christchrist

H&M dress,  white Chanel  caviar maxi and my bubblegum piggy 120.


----------



## ColdSteel

Work outfit. Got my No. 299 Trash with Kate spade stockings, express skirt, and Forever 21 cardigan and blouse, topped off with a Target layered chain necklace. 

I love my new job!


----------



## beagly911

mmwhite said:


> Pigalle spikes for dinner w/ the hubby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2310587
> View attachment 2310588


You and the CL's look great!!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> H&M dress,  white Chanel  caviar maxi and my bubblegum piggy 120.
> View attachment 2311223
> View attachment 2311224


Great look CC and your pup is adorable!!


----------



## beagly911

ColdSteel said:


> View attachment 2311248
> 
> 
> Work outfit. Got my No. 299 Trash with Kate spade stockings, express skirt, and Forever 21 cardigan and blouse, topped off with a Target layered chain necklace.
> 
> I love my new job!


Good look ColdSteel!!!


----------



## ZulemaZulema

Christchrist said:


> H&M dress,  white Chanel  caviar maxi and my bubblegum piggy 120.
> View attachment 2311223
> View attachment 2311224



Those shoes are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## ZulemaZulema

ColdSteel said:


> View attachment 2311248
> 
> 
> Work outfit. Got my No. 299 Trash with Kate spade stockings, express skirt, and Forever 21 cardigan and blouse, topped off with a Target layered chain necklace.
> 
> I love my new job!



Nice outfit!! Wish I could wear my Loubs to work


----------



## Christchrist

ColdSteel said:


> View attachment 2311248
> 
> 
> Work outfit. Got my No. 299 Trash with Kate spade stockings, express skirt, and Forever 21 cardigan and blouse, topped off with a Target layered chain necklace.
> 
> I love my new job!



Oh my gosh I love your spunk


----------



## Christchrist

ZulemaZulema said:


> Those shoes are absolutely gorgeous!!


Thank you 



beagly911 said:


> Great look CC and your pup is adorable!!



He's my little photo bomber


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

ColdSteel said:


> View attachment 2311248
> 
> 
> Work outfit. Got my No. 299 Trash with Kate spade stockings, express skirt, and Forever 21 cardigan and blouse, topped off with a Target layered chain necklace.
> 
> I love my new job!


Hot hot hot!! Love your style!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Christchrist said:


> H&M dress,  white Chanel  caviar maxi and my bubblegum piggy 120.
> View attachment 2311223
> View attachment 2311224


Very pretty!


----------



## PlainnJaine

Wearing my Batignolles


----------



## Nolia

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2311998
> 
> 
> Wearing my Batignolles



Just lovely!


----------



## ZulemaZulema

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2311998
> 
> 
> Wearing my Batignolles



Love the outfit!


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> H&M dress,  white Chanel  caviar maxi and my bubblegum piggy 120.
> View attachment 2311223
> View attachment 2311224



Ugh! Love!


----------



## akillian24

ColdSteel said:


> View attachment 2311248
> 
> 
> Work outfit. Got my No. 299 Trash with Kate spade stockings, express skirt, and Forever 21 cardigan and blouse, topped off with a Target layered chain necklace.
> 
> I love my new job!



I want a No 299 so badly! These look great with stockings!


----------



## Christchrist

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2311998
> 
> 
> Wearing my Batignolles



Looking good girl


----------



## rockcandymelts

Ladyintheshoe said:


> For a mid-March wedding in Oregon perhaps.  My lizard new Piaf 85 in Fuxia.
> 
> Anthropologie dress
> Michael Kors Sloan Bag (very Chanel like)



Your shoes are beautiful,  of course,  but i LOVE that dress!  You look amazing!


----------



## rockcandymelts

beagly911 said:


> Looking hot CC!!!  The "hot" weather seems to be waning here and it's only the last of August?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?  We have had a mild summer, less heat and humidity...already missing my "summer" clothes!!!



Oh,  I wish I was having that problem! It's still 90 every day here!  I'm craving fall weather like you would not believe.


----------



## rockcandymelts

Christchrist said:


> H&M dress,  white Chanel  caviar maxi and my bubblegum piggy 120.
> View attachment 2311223
> View attachment 2311224



Very cute! A pop of color is always fun.. And i love your photo bomber  







ColdSteel said:


> View attachment 2311248
> 
> 
> Work outfit. Got my No. 299 Trash with Kate spade stockings, express skirt, and Forever 21 cardigan and blouse, topped off with a Target layered chain necklace.
> 
> I love my new job!



So jealous that you get to wear Louboutins to work!  You look great!


----------



## rockcandymelts

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2311998
> 
> 
> Wearing my Batignolles



Cute and casual! I love the pants!


----------



## rockcandymelts

mmwhite said:


> Pigalle spikes for dinner w/ the hubby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2310587
> View attachment 2310588



Very cute! I wish I could pull off skinny jeans/jeggings/leggings like that!


----------



## Zucnarf

My new nude decollete


----------



## Spaceflocke

My Five Year old daughter took a Photo Last Night While on Holidays 

DvF Dress
CL shoes 

Thankshttp://instagram.com/p/dmLZUhl1OV/


----------



## Spaceflocke

http://instagram.com/p/dmLZUhl1OV/


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

rockcandymelts said:


> Your shoes are beautiful,  of course,  but i LOVE that dress!  You look amazing!


Awww thanks sooo much!


----------



## hhl4vr

Christchrist said:


> Looking good girl


 
Just being on site for second day, and still gettting my way around and going the threads, I have to say that you are Looking Good too.

You have such a wonderful collection-hope we can chat once I get full access. (3 days and counting)


----------



## Christchrist

Spaceflocke said:


> My Five Year old daughter took a Photo Last Night While on Holidays
> 
> DvF Dress
> CL shoes
> 
> Thankshttp://instagram.com/p/dmLZUhl1OV/






Spaceflocke said:


> http://instagram.com/p/dmLZUhl1OV/



Awww I miss my black vamps.  So pretty


----------



## Christchrist

Zucnarf said:


> My new nude decollete
> View attachment 2312584



How cute with your DA speedy


----------



## Zucnarf

Thank You dear, I love that combo


----------



## Myrkur

Zucnarf said:


> My new nude decollete
> View attachment 2312584



What a nice outfit and amazing long legs


----------



## Myrkur

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2311998
> 
> 
> Wearing my Batignolles





Christchrist said:


> H&M dress,  white Chanel  caviar maxi and my bubblegum piggy 120.
> View attachment 2311223
> View attachment 2311224



Both lovely outfits


----------



## maryelle

Zucnarf said:


> My new nude decollete
> View attachment 2312584



cute outfit!


----------



## maryelle

Christchrist said:


> H&M dress,  white Chanel  caviar maxi and my bubblegum piggy 120.
> View attachment 2311223
> View attachment 2311224



that bubble gum pink


----------



## Kayapo97

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2311998
> 
> 
> Wearing my Batignolles



Love your outfit style.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Everyone looks so great! 
Here are my Grenadine Pigalle spike flats making their debut &#128522;


----------



## MaryJoe84

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so great!
> Here are my Grenadine Pigalle spike flats making their debut &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317344


----------



## BattyBugs

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so great!
> Here are my Grenadine Pigalle spike flats making their debut &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317344


 

You look great, Dezy! Love the spikes.


----------



## wannaprada

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so great!
> Here are my Grenadine Pigalle spike flats making their debut &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317344



Looking good!


----------



## wannaprada

Mrs. MFH said:


> On my honeymoon cruise. Bebe dress with my Lame Lady Peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307875
> 
> Last night on the cruise Arden B dress with my Pigalle Plato Speechio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307877
> 
> A night out for drinks with hubby Arden B dress and Pigaresille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307878



Hot mama!! &#128525;&#128077;


----------



## wannaprada

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2311998
> 
> 
> Wearing my Batignolles



What a great outfit!


----------



## Spaceflocke

Christchrist said:


> Awww I miss my black vamps.  So pretty



Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so great!
> Here are my Grenadine Pigalle spike flats making their debut &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317344



How cute you look


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

MaryJoe84 said:


>


 


BattyBugs said:


> You look great, Dezy! Love the spikes.


 


wannaprada said:


> Looking good!


 


Christchrist said:


> How cute you look


 
you are all so sweet, thank you!!!


----------



## Souzie

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so great!
> Here are my Grenadine Pigalle spike flats making their debut &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317344



You look fabulous!!


----------



## Souzie

First outing with the Glory's


----------



## stilly

xsouzie said:


> First outing with the Glory's
> 
> View attachment 2318877
> View attachment 2318878
> 
> View attachment 2318879


 
These look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## rockcandymelts

xsouzie said:


> First outing with the Glory's
> 
> View attachment 2318877
> View attachment 2318878
> 
> View attachment 2318879



Sparkles and Louboutins.. Two of my favorite things  you look great!


----------



## Souzie

stilly said:


> These look fabulous on you!!!





rockcandymelts said:


> Sparkles and Louboutins.. Two of my favorite things  you look great!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## SheWhoDares

xsouzie said:


> First outing with the Glory's
> 
> View attachment 2318877
> View attachment 2318878
> 
> View attachment 2318879


 
You look great!


----------



## deej87

xsouzie said:


> First outing with the Glory's
> 
> View attachment 2318877
> View attachment 2318878
> 
> View attachment 2318879



you look amazing!


----------



## FreshLilies

xsouzie said:


> First outing with the Glory's
> 
> View attachment 2318877
> View attachment 2318878
> 
> View attachment 2318879



Your skirt is fabuloussss


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

xsouzie said:


> You look fabulous!!


 
thank you!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

xsouzie said:


> First outing with the Glory's
> 
> View attachment 2318877
> View attachment 2318878
> 
> View attachment 2318879


 
love your skirt!


----------



## anniethecat

xsouzie said:


> First outing with the Glory's


 
You look fab hun!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Here are my outfit details that I wore for a job interview today.


----------



## lovemysavior

mmwhite said:


> Pigalle spikes for dinner w/ the hubby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2310587
> View attachment 2310588



Lovely!


----------



## lovemysavior

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2311998
> 
> 
> Wearing my Batignolles



love this whole outfit


----------



## stilly

lovemysavior said:


> Here are my outfit details that I wore for a job interview today.


 

Love the outfit!!!
With such a cute outfit, they have to give you the job!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

stilly said:


> Love the outfit!!!
> With such a cute outfit, they have to give you the job!!!


 
Aww thanks Stilly.  I hope so too


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

xsouzie said:


> First outing with the Glory's
> 
> View attachment 2318877
> View attachment 2318878
> 
> View attachment 2318879



Very pretty! I like the colors your wearing!


----------



## Kayapo97

lovemysavior said:


> Here are my outfit details that I wore for a job interview today.



Lovely outfit I hope you were successful.


----------



## Souzie

SheWhoDares said:


> You look great!





deej87 said:


> you look amazing!





FreshLilies said:


> Your skirt is fabuloussss





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love your skirt!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very pretty! I like the colors your wearing!



Thank you!!! 



anniethecat said:


> You look fab hun!!!



Thank you, my love!


----------



## Christchrist

lovemysavior said:


> Here are my outfit details that I wore for a job interview today.



Perfection!


----------



## rockcandymelts

lovemysavior said:


> Here are my outfit details that I wore for a job interview today.



What a great outfit! Put together,  but not boring... I'd give you the job in a heartbeat  hope the interview went well!


----------



## lovemysavior

Christchrist said:


> Perfection!


 
Thank you


----------



## lovemysavior

Thank you so much* Rockcandy* and *Kayapo*.  I hope  it all works out too


----------



## ZulemaZulema

Wore my patent pigalles last night for drinks with the girls


----------



## Brazucaa

ZulemaZulema said:


> Wore my patent pigalles last night for drinks with the girls


 
You look fantastic, and those 'B&W' stripes enhance your figure no end. 

The shoes complement your legs in a wonderful, sexy way. Congratulations on a wonderful outfit, down to the splash of colour!

B


----------



## stilly

ZulemaZulema said:


> Wore my patent pigalles last night for drinks with the girls


 
Love the outfit!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ZulemaZulema

Brazucaa said:


> You look fantastic, and those 'B&W' stripes enhance your figure no end.
> 
> The shoes complement your legs in a wonderful, sexy way. Congratulations on a wonderful outfit, down to the splash of colour!
> 
> B





stilly said:


> Love the outfit!!!
> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks ladies!! It's my first outfit post so I really appreciate the lovely comments!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the outfits.


----------



## Souzie

Been on a color fix lately...here with the Monocronana


----------



## ZulemaZulema

xsouzie said:


> Been on a color fix lately...here with the Monocronana
> 
> View attachment 2328371
> View attachment 2328372
> 
> View attachment 2328373



I love the color on these!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

xsouzie said:


> Been on a color fix lately...here with the Monocronana
> 
> View attachment 2328371
> View attachment 2328372
> 
> View attachment 2328373



Super hot!


----------



## rockcandymelts

xsouzie said:


> Been on a color fix lately...here with the Monocronana
> 
> View attachment 2328371
> View attachment 2328372
> 
> View attachment 2328373



Oh,  I think I might have to track down a pair of these... I love the color! You look great!


----------



## anniethecat

xsouzie said:


> Been on a color fix lately...here with the Monocronana


 
 Love this!  Those straps really pop.


----------



## beagly911

Sorry for the general shout out...I'm about 8 pages behind!  Everyone looks terrific!!


----------



## maryelle

xsouzie said:


> Been on a color fix lately...here with the Monocronana
> 
> View attachment 2328371
> View attachment 2328372
> 
> View attachment 2328373



love how you matched the shoes with the dress


----------



## maryelle

ZulemaZulema said:


> Wore my patent pigalles last night for drinks with the girls



great outfit! love the hairstyle


----------



## Souzie

ZulemaZulema said:


> I love the color on these!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Super hot!





maryelle said:


> love how you matched the shoes with the dress





rockcandymelts said:


> Oh,  I think I might have to track down a pair of these... I love the color! You look great!



Thank you!! 



anniethecat said:


> Love this!  Those straps really pop.



Thanks babe!  I normally shy away from color and the majority of my CL's are neutral, so I'm still getting used to them. They are hella bright!


----------



## af4shoppin

ZulemaZulema said:


> Wore my patent pigalles last night for drinks with the girls



I've been looking for ways to style my new Pigalles. You look great!


----------



## Doglover1610

Hi ladies! Here I am at the medical school graduation dinner.

Dress: Jessica Simpson
Clutch: Forever 21
Shoes: Very Prive in Camel

I also am happy to add that I've lost 22 lbs since I wore this dress last year.


----------



## Chanieish

You look so pretty! The yellow looks great on you and of course the loubies do too! Congratulations on med school graduation! I wish you a successful and happy career!

I have two more years to go! 



Doglover1610 said:


> Hi ladies! Here I am at the medical school graduation dinner.
> 
> Dress: Jessica Simpson
> Clutch: Forever 21
> Shoes: Very Prive in Camel
> 
> I also am happy to add that I've lost 22 lbs since I wore this dress last year.


----------



## soleilbrun

Doglover1610 said:


> Hi ladies! Here I am at the medical school graduation dinner.
> 
> Dress: Jessica Simpson
> Clutch: Forever 21
> Shoes: Very Prive in Camel
> 
> I also am happy to add that I've lost 22 lbs since I wore this dress last year.


 
Hello beautiful! Congratulations on your graduation and weight loss.


----------



## megt10

xsouzie said:


> Been on a color fix lately...here with the Monocronana
> 
> View attachment 2328371
> View attachment 2328372
> 
> View attachment 2328373


You and the shoes look HOT. Love your dress too.


Doglover1610 said:


> Hi ladies! Here I am at the medical school graduation dinner.
> 
> Dress: Jessica Simpson
> Clutch: Forever 21
> Shoes: Very Prive in Camel
> 
> I also am happy to add that I've lost 22 lbs since I wore this dress last year.


You look so pretty. Congrats on the graduation and weight loss.


----------



## Christchrist

Awwww you look lovely. Congrats on the weight loss and graduation


----------



## anniethecat

xsouzie said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks babe!  I normally shy away from color and the majority of my CL's are neutral, so I'm still getting used to them. They are hella bright!



They are bright but so pretty


----------



## Souzie

megt10 said:


> You and the shoes look HOT. Love your dress too.
> 
> You look so pretty. Congrats on the graduation and weight loss.



Thanks Meg!  Where have you been, pretty lady?  I miss your outfit shots! 



anniethecat said:


> They are bright but so pretty


----------



## megt10

xsouzie said:


> Thanks Meg!  Where have you been, pretty lady?  I miss your outfit shots!



Aw, thank you Xsouzie. I have been laying low with some health issues this summer. Haven't done much dressing up this summer. I am hoping to be back in action this Fall/Winter


----------



## LouboutinChick

lovemysavior said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.  Here I am attempting to give my Rolandos another chance to break in some more



I like your outfit 
Your louboutins are beauty :woohoo


----------



## cuteangel7777

All of you ladies look gorgoeus! I love this thread

I havent posted in a long time so I thought about doing some posts--

Pigalle 120 from SS 2010


----------



## indi3r4

Wear my fifi spikes for anniversary dinner on Monday.


----------



## needloub

indi3r4 said:


> Wear my fifi spikes for anniversary dinner on Monday.
> View attachment 2336751


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

indi3r4 said:


> Wear my fifi spikes for anniversary dinner on Monday.
> View attachment 2336751


Very cute!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

It's almost homecoming season and I've got 2 or 3 to attend this year. A lil Loubi action while tailgating never hurt anybody.

Philip Lim for Target Boom sweatshirt
J. crew Ponte Pants
CL Miralep


----------



## stilly

indi3r4 said:


> Wear my fifi spikes for anniversary dinner on Monday.
> View attachment 2336751


 
Your outfit is so cute!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

ZulemaZulema said:


> Wore my patent pigalles last night for drinks with the girls



I just love some Piggies - fabulous


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

On my way out! True religion pants with banana republic top and of coarse my black patent daffodiles


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ZulemaZulema said:


> Wore my patent pigalles last night for drinks with the girls



I like the outfit! Where is your dress from?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Doglover1610 said:


> Hi ladies! Here I am at the medical school graduation dinner.
> 
> Dress: Jessica Simpson
> Clutch: Forever 21
> Shoes: Very Prive in Camel
> 
> I also am happy to add that I've lost 22 lbs since I wore this dress last year.



Looking good girl!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

indi3r4 said:


> Wear my fifi spikes for anniversary dinner on Monday.
> View attachment 2336751



Very nice!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> On my way out! True religion pants with banana republic top and of coarse my black patent daffodiles



Yum yum


----------



## jeNYC

At the Louboutin Soirée for his exhibit.  Wore my lowest heel pair YoYo 85mm with strassed heels since there was a lot of walking around inside.


----------



## maryelle

indi3r4 said:


> Wear my fifi spikes for anniversary dinner on Monday.
> View attachment 2336751



Chic outfit! Love the leopard top. Congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## maryelle

Doglover1610 said:


> Hi ladies! Here I am at the medical school graduation dinner.
> 
> Dress: Jessica Simpson
> Clutch: Forever 21
> Shoes: Very Prive in Camel
> 
> I also am happy to add that I've lost 22 lbs since I wore this dress last year.



Wow! So inspiring! Work it girl! You look so happy and fabulous.


----------



## ZulemaZulema

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Looking good girl!!!



Thank you! It's from ASOS


----------



## ZulemaZulema

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I like the outfit! Where is your dress from?



Woops replied to the wrong quote lol


----------



## wannaprada

indi3r4 said:


> Wear my fifi spikes for anniversary dinner on Monday.
> View attachment 2336751



Looking good as always Indi! &#128077;


----------



## Christchrist

jeNYC said:


> At the Louboutin Soirée for his exhibit.  Wore my lowest heel pair YoYo 85mm with strassed heels since there was a lot of walking around inside.



Cute


----------



## cts900

You are all looking so beautiful.  Sorry for the general shout out but THANK YOU for the inspiration _every_ day!


----------



## DariaD

Finally got the shoes which are comfortable and appropriate enough to be worn to Uni  Miss Boxe Nappa 85 with wooden wedge! 
Paired with Levi's shirt and Asos Midi-Skirt.


----------



## J_L33

DariaD said:


> Finally got the shoes which are comfortable and appropriate enough to be worn to Uni  Miss Boxe Nappa 85 with wooden wedge!
> Paired with Levi's shirt and Asos Midi-Skirt.



That Asos midi skirt. LOVE!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Dinner downtown with my ladies and my lizard New Piaf last night.


----------



## ellegreene

Nude Bianca Patent 140mm to an engagement party and a wedding!


----------



## anniethecat

ellegreene said:


> View attachment 2343649
> View attachment 2343650
> 
> 
> Nude Bianca Patent 140mm to an engagement party and a wedding!



Very cute dresses. Bianca is one of my favorite styles.


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

ellegreene said:


> View attachment 2343649
> View attachment 2343650
> 
> 
> Nude Bianca Patent 140mm to an engagement party and a wedding!



love the biancas! such a great style, and nude looks so nice. also great choice in dresses and you have really nice long dark hair and a great figure! i think your have all eyes on you at the party and wedding


----------



## martinaa

ellegreene said:


> View attachment 2343649
> View attachment 2343650
> 
> 
> Nude Bianca Patent 140mm to an engagement party and a wedding!


 
Wow, you look really good! Very cute dresses! And I loveee nude Biancas.


----------



## martinaa

DariaD said:


> Finally got the shoes which are comfortable and appropriate enough to be worn to Uni  Miss Boxe Nappa 85 with wooden wedge!
> Paired with Levi's shirt and Asos Midi-Skirt.


 
Cute outfit!



Ladyintheshoe said:


> Dinner downtown with my ladies and my lizard New Piaf last night.


 
Love the shoes!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

martinaa said:


> Cute outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shoes!


Thanks lady!! Dare I say that they are comfy too?!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ellegreene said:


> View attachment 2343649
> View attachment 2343650
> 
> 
> Nude Bianca Patent 140mm to an engagement party and a wedding!


pretty outfits


----------



## Mrs. MFH

ellegreene said:


> View attachment 2343649
> View attachment 2343650
> 
> 
> Nude Bianca Patent 140mm to an engagement party and a wedding!



I love both dresses, and of course the Bianca's are always a hit.


----------



## kattyagg

laurenychu said:


> Wish I went home with these, but tried on the Isolde at Nordstrom. So so distraught that I couldn't get them!



Love the shoes and the frenchie too!!!


----------



## oxox

Playing mini golf in my Sobeks at my 21st birthday party. Dress from BCBG Max Azria and the clutch I used for the evening was by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## stilly

oxox said:


> Playing mini golf in my Sobeks at my 21st birthday party. Dress from BCBG Max Azria and the clutch I used for the evening was by Marc Jacobs.


 
Love the pic!
You must have been the most stylish mini golfer!!!


----------



## oxox

stilly said:


> Love the pic!
> You must have been the most stylish mini golfer!!!



Thanks stilly!!
I think it must have been a tie between me and my friend who was wearing nude You You's!


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute outfits!


----------



## Tivo

xsouzie said:


> First outing with the Glory's
> 
> View attachment 2318877
> View attachment 2318878
> 
> View attachment 2318879


 

That skirt is "the business" as they say! Who is it by?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

My birthday weekend!  DB took me out to dinner this while weekend. Felt like a princess! Fifi heels with chanel cross body, joe's jeans, banana republic sheer top, and banana republic blazer


----------



## Souzie

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My birthday weekend!  DB took me out to dinner this while weekend. Felt like a princess! Fifi heels with chanel cross body, joe's jeans, banana republic sheer top, and banana republic blazer



Happy birthday!!!!  You look awesome!!


----------



## Souzie

Tivo said:


> That skirt is "the business" as they say! Who is it by?



Hey there,
No idea of the designer, it was borrowed from my sister.  I suspect it's from some cheapo brand as it was part of her 'one time use' clubbing attire.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

xsouzie said:


> Happy birthday!!!!  You look awesome!!



Thanks girl!


----------



## BagBragger

Fleming's Steakhouse in downtown Chicago for my birthday in my nude patent Vendome 120s last night.  





P.S.  Those lines seen in the picture of the back of my dress are actual seams of the dress (not panty lines, lol).


----------



## Tivo

BagBragger said:


> Fleming's Steakhouse in downtown Chicago for my birthday in my nude patent Vendome 120s last night.
> 
> View attachment 2354751
> View attachment 2354752
> 
> 
> P.S.  Those lines seen in the picture of the back of my dress are actual seams of the dress (not panty lines, lol).


 

Sexy! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## BagBragger

Tivo said:


> Sexy! Love the whole outfit!



Thank you my dear!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BagBragger said:


> Fleming's Steakhouse in downtown Chicago for my birthday in my nude patent Vendome 120s last night.
> 
> View attachment 2354751
> View attachment 2354752
> 
> 
> P.S.  Those lines seen in the picture of the back of my dress are actual seams of the dress (not panty lines, lol).



Gorgeous!!! Very beautiful!


----------



## Aplblsm

BagBragger said:


> Fleming's Steakhouse in downtown Chicago for my birthday in my nude patent Vendome 120s last night.
> 
> View attachment 2354751
> View attachment 2354752
> 
> 
> P.S.  Those lines seen in the picture of the back of my dress are actual seams of the dress (not panty lines, lol).



You go girl in your pink!   Looking like your sister!  LOL

And happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## martinaa

BagBragger said:


> Fleming's Steakhouse in downtown Chicago for my birthday in my nude patent Vendome 120s last night.
> 
> View attachment 2354751
> View attachment 2354752
> 
> 
> P.S. Those lines seen in the picture of the back of my dress are actual seams of the dress (not panty lines, lol).


 
Great look! The color of the dress is gorgeous!


----------



## BagBragger

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gorgeous!!! Very beautiful!



(Imagine me blushing) Awww, thank you Lav!


----------



## BagBragger

Aplblsm said:


> You go girl in your pink!   Looking like your sister!  LOL
> 
> And happy birthday!!!!!



&#128154;&#128151;&#128154; (with a curtsy and smile) Thank youuuuuu!  And please don't tell her that...it will go to her head!  She thinks she's my mom, lol.


----------



## BagBragger

martinaa said:


> Great look! The color of the dress is gorgeous!



Thank you so much!  It was a Marshall's find, but it's by Jones New York.  The zipper really makes it special and I thought the nude shoes would be a great addition.


----------



## Brazucaa

DariaD said:


> Finally got the shoes which are comfortable and appropriate enough to be worn to Uni  Miss Boxe Nappa 85 with wooden wedge!
> Paired with Levi's shirt and Asos Midi-Skirt.


 

IF your graduation mark depended on your look, I know you would graduate with Honours! 
Congratulations, practical, yet so femine look. I hope you sent that photo to your mom and dad - they will be ever so proud. I know I would be.

B


----------



## LV&Evie

The only decent pic of my shoes (Maternas) that I wore for my wedding rehearsal and rehearsal dinner.


----------



## Aplblsm

BagBragger said:


> &#128154;&#128151;&#128154; (with a curtsy and smile) Thank youuuuuu!  And please don't tell her that...it will go to her head!  She thinks she's my mom, lol.



I saw her yesterday and I was sooooo tempted to tell her!  LOL


----------



## lovemysavior

Wearing my beloved Corneille's today.


----------



## lovieluvslux

BagBragger said:


> Fleming's Steakhouse in downtown Chicago for my birthday in my nude patent Vendome 120s last night.
> 
> View attachment 2354751
> View attachment 2354752
> 
> 
> P.S.  Those lines seen in the picture of the back of my dress are actual seams of the dress (not panty lines, lol).


You look lovely.  I like the nude with dress.  HB!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

lovemysavior said:


> Wearing my beloved Corneille's today.



This is lovely, love Black, White and Red together. Best choice of shoes to wear too. Gorgeous dress!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

ZulemaZulema said:


> Wore my patent pigalles last night for drinks with the girls



Great look, gorgeous shoes.


----------



## Chanieish

Wearing my Pigalle sex pumps out to bf's birthday dinner


----------



## Kayapo97

Chanieish said:


> Wearing my Pigalle sex pumps out to bf's birthday dinner
> 
> View attachment 2358470
> 
> 
> View attachment 2358473



You look lovely, the dress and shoes go really well together, hope bf appreciated the effort you went to


----------



## Loubspassion

Chanieish said:


> Wearing my Pigalle sex pumps out to bf's birthday dinner
> 
> View attachment 2358470
> 
> 
> View attachment 2358473



Gorgeous!! Love the entire outfit:thumbup:


----------



## stilly

Chanieish said:


> Wearing my Pigalle sex pumps out to bf's birthday dinner
> 
> View attachment 2358470
> 
> 
> View attachment 2358473


 
Love the dress and piggies!!!
You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## cts900

DariaD said:


> Finally got the shoes which are comfortable and appropriate enough to be worn to Uni  Miss Boxe Nappa 85 with wooden wedge!
> Paired with Levi's shirt and Asos Midi-Skirt.



You look _so very_ pretty .  ASOS makes my very favorite midi skirts.  LOVE me some midi.


----------



## Chanieish

Kayapo97 said:


> You look lovely, the dress and shoes go really well together, hope bf appreciated the effort you went to



Thank you! The weather is still summery in LA so I wanted to go with softer colors. 



Loubspassion said:


> Gorgeous!! Love the entire outfit:thumbup:



Thank you! 



stilly said:


> Love the dress and piggies!!!
> You look gorgeous!!!



Thanks piggy (and now So Kate) queen!


----------



## anasa

Chanieish said:


> Wearing my Pigalle sex pumps out to bf's birthday dinner
> 
> View attachment 2358470
> 
> 
> View attachment 2358473



Lovely outfit! Can I ask where your dress is from? &#128522; it's beautiful


----------



## Chanieish

anasa said:


> Lovely outfit! Can I ask where your dress is from? &#128522; it's beautiful



Thank you! 

Its French Connection Skittle Sequin Dress. I got it off ASOS a few months ago and it looks like its on sale now: http://us.asos.com/French-Connectio...W9uLVNlcXVpbi1BbmQtQ2hpZmZvbi1EcmVzcy9Qcm9kLw..

It runs pretty big I think. I'm wearing a size 2 and bunched some material in the back.


----------



## lovemysavior

Ali-bagpuss said:


> This is lovely, love Black, White and Red together. Best choice of shoes to wear too. Gorgeous dress!



Thank you


----------



## theonlylady007

these are called hot grey kid 120. love the way the red sole pops when you wear all black


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Chanieish said:


> Wearing my Pigalle sex pumps out to bf's birthday dinner
> 
> View attachment 2358470
> 
> 
> View attachment 2358473



Love your outfit. Those pumps are on my wishlist.  They are impossible to find in my size!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

LV&Evie said:


> The only decent pic of my shoes (Maternas) that I wore for my wedding rehearsal and rehearsal dinner.



So cute, I have a pair of maternas in aqua. They are so comfortable


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

theonlylady007 said:


> these are called hot grey kid 120. love the way the red sole pops when you wear all black



These look like sky scrappers!!! You look fantastic.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

You all look great ladies.  I will be here all morning if I try to comment on all your pics 

These are a couple of my recent outfits.
With my Horacio pumps. An oldie style but still very comfortable for running around in at work.







With my simples


----------



## theonlylady007

Brasilian_Babe said:


> These look like sky scrappers!!! You look fantastic.


 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm loving the outfits.


----------



## Chanieish

theonlylady007 said:


> these are called hot grey kid 120. love the way the red sole pops when you wear all black



Fantastic! You look so classy with the full skirt!



Brasilian_Babe said:


> Love your outfit. Those pumps are on my wishlist.  They are impossible to find in my size!





Brasilian_Babe said:


> These are a couple of my recent outfits.
> With my Horacio pumps. An oldie style but still very comfortable for running around in at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my simples



You look amazingggggg! Can't add enough "g's" for emphasis! I love your printed dresses and am kind of into them right now! They look great on your slim figure!

And thanks for the compliment! Hope you can find yours soon! I love mine, they are classy with a hint of sparkle (and honestly, no one can read "SEX" on it if you don't point that out so don't let that bother you lol).


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Chanieish said:


> Wearing my Pigalle sex pumps out to bf's birthday dinner
> 
> View attachment 2358470
> 
> 
> View attachment 2358473



Cute!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Chanieish said:


> Fantastic! You look so classy with the full skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazingggggg! Can't add enough "g's" for emphasis! I love your printed dresses and am kind of into them right now! They look great on your slim figure!
> 
> And thanks for the compliment! Hope you can find yours soon! I love mine, they are classy with a hint of sparkle (and honestly, no one can read "SEX" on it if you don't point that out so don't let that bother you lol).



Thanks for the kind words Chanieish. Can you believe I was one of those people  when I first became obcessed with the sex pigalles I had no idea they actually had it written on the shoes?


----------



## Chanieish

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute!



Thank you! 



Brasilian_Babe said:


> Thanks for the kind words Chanieish. Can you believe I was one of those people  when I first became obcessed with the sex pigalles I had no idea they actually had it written on the shoes?



Haha I think it give the shoe a sexy secret.  Only pretty much you know! I love the extra embellishment and I think the shoe is quirky!


----------



## Chanieish

Trying out something new...midi length for dinner and drinks out with the girlies! Not sure how I feel about it.  

Express pleather jacket + James Perse dress + Louboutin Sandy Python sling. 

Please ignore the disgusting dorm room. I will get to cleaning it I swear!


----------



## Purse_Princess

Chanieish said:


> Trying out something new...midi length for dinner and drinks out with the girlies! Not sure how I feel about it.
> 
> Express pleather jacket + James Perse dress + Louboutin Sandy Python sling.
> 
> Please ignore the disgusting dorm room. I will get to cleaning it I swear!



Oooh I like it!


----------



## mularice

Haven't posted in a while..




Asymmetric double breasted jacket
Black tee
Pleated skirt
Chanel bag
Statement necklace (loving a good necklace right now!)
Black Jazz Decolletté 868


----------



## Sue89

mularice said:


> Haven't posted in a while..
> 
> View attachment 2369307
> 
> 
> Asymmetric double breasted jacket
> Black tee
> Pleated skirt
> Chanel bag
> Statement necklace (loving a good necklace right now!)
> Black Jazz Decolletté 868



I love everything in this outfit.


----------



## anniethecat

mularice said:


> Haven't posted in a while..
> 
> View attachment 2369307
> 
> 
> Asymmetric double breasted jacket
> Black tee
> Pleated skirt
> Chanel bag
> Statement necklace (loving a good necklace right now!)
> Black Jazz Decolletté 868




Love this whole look!


----------



## martinaa

mularice said:


> Haven't posted in a while..
> 
> View attachment 2369307
> 
> 
> Asymmetric double breasted jacket
> Black tee
> Pleated skirt
> Chanel bag
> Statement necklace (loving a good necklace right now!)
> Black Jazz Decolletté 868


 
Great look!


----------



## Kayapo97

mularice said:


> Haven't posted in a while..
> 
> View attachment 2369307
> 
> 
> Asymmetric double breasted jacket
> Black tee
> Pleated skirt
> Chanel bag
> Statement necklace (loving a good necklace right now!)
> Black Jazz Decolletté 868



mularice,

Fabulous outfit, absolutely love that pleated skirt look. Was this for a special event or work?


----------



## mularice

Sue89 said:


> I love everything in this outfit.







anniethecat said:


> Love this whole look!







martinaa said:


> Great look!







Kayapo97 said:


> mularice,
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous outfit, absolutely love that pleated skirt look. Was this for a special event or work?




Thanks ladies!!

It was for a meeting with a prospective employer. It's HR based but within the fashion/retail industry so I try to look smart but "fashionable".


----------



## Kayapo97

mularice said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> It was for a meeting with a prospective employer. It's HR based but within the fashion/retail industry so I try to look smart but "fashionable".



Good luck with the job and secondly I think you nailed the look.


----------



## mularice

Kayapo97 said:


> Good luck with the job and secondly I think you nailed the look.




Thank you so much


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> Haven't posted in a while..
> 
> View attachment 2369307
> 
> 
> Asymmetric double breasted jacket
> Black tee
> Pleated skirt
> Chanel bag
> Statement necklace (loving a good necklace right now!)
> Black Jazz Decolletté 868



I haven't been here in awhile and I am glad I popped in. You look fantastic Mularice.


----------



## mularice

megt10 said:


> I haven't been here in awhile and I am glad I popped in. You look fantastic Mularice.




Thank you so much Meg!

Yes I haven't been here in a while either - app broke and I had some stuff going on. Gonna try not to leave it so long between visits!


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> Thank you so much Meg!
> 
> Yes I haven't been here in a while either - app broke and I had some stuff going on. Gonna try not to leave it so long between visits!



I know it has been a busy time for me too but I really miss seeing everyone in their outfits.


----------



## Nolia

*Repost from my thread!

Rockin' my birthday dinner last night in Supra Fifres. Paired with a sheer tiger top from H&M, a structured buttoned pair of shorts from Zara, Danier leather jacket, Aldo ear wrap, Hermes Kelly Double Tour bracelet and my trusty Chanel WOC.

Today (my actual birthday), went on a scenic rail tour for brunch with my family. My Celine Micro sported a CL keychain and an Hermes Astrologie Twilly. And I am proudly wearing something I've been lusting after for a while. DH gifted me my Hermes Wide Balcon du Guadalquivir Enamel bracelet.  *


----------



## anniethecat

Nolia said:


> *Repost from my thread!
> 
> Rockin' my birthday dinner last night in Supra Fifres. Paired with a sheer tiger top from H&M, a structured buttoned pair of shorts from Zara, Danier leather jacket, Aldo ear wrap, Hermes Kelly Double Tour bracelet and my trusty Chanel WOC.
> 
> Today (my actual birthday), went on a scenic rail tour for brunch with my family. My Celine Micro sported a CL keychain and an Hermes Astrologie Twilly. And I am proudly wearing something I've been lusting after for a while. DH gifted me my Hermes Wide Balcon du Guadalquivir Enamel bracelet.  *




Holy hotness!!!!!!


----------



## akillian24

Nolia said:


> *Repost from my thread!
> 
> Rockin' my birthday dinner last night in Supra Fifres. Paired with a sheer tiger top from H&M, a structured buttoned pair of shorts from Zara, Danier leather jacket, Aldo ear wrap, Hermes Kelly Double Tour bracelet and my trusty Chanel WOC.
> 
> Today (my actual birthday), went on a scenic rail tour for brunch with my family. My Celine Micro sported a CL keychain and an Hermes Astrologie Twilly. And I am proudly wearing something I've been lusting after for a while. DH gifted me my Hermes Wide Balcon du Guadalquivir Enamel bracelet.  *



Wow.  I mean.. WOW! You look hawt!


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> *Repost from my thread!*
> 
> *Rockin' my birthday dinner last night in Supra Fifres. Paired with a sheer tiger top from H&M, a structured buttoned pair of shorts from Zara, Danier leather jacket, Aldo ear wrap, Hermes Kelly Double Tour bracelet and my trusty Chanel WOC.*
> 
> *Today (my actual birthday), went on a scenic rail tour for brunch with my family. My Celine Micro sported a CL keychain and an Hermes Astrologie Twilly. And I am proudly wearing something I've been lusting after for a while. DH gifted me my Hermes Wide Balcon du Guadalquivir Enamel bracelet.  *


 
Happy B-Day *Nolia*!!! artyhat:
Lovin' the boots!!!


----------



## Nolia

anniethecat said:


> Holy hotness!!!!!!





akillian24 said:


> Wow.  I mean.. WOW! You look hawt!





stilly said:


> Happy B-Day *Nolia*!!! artyhat:
> Lovin' the boots!!!



Thanks so much!! Had a wonderful b-day!


----------



## Sweetyqbk




----------



## Onye54

Ok so...this is the pic of when I was shopping for the outfit that I ended up wearing but LOL I forgot to take a pic when I actually went out. 







I'm wearing Michael by Michael Kors Leopard Ruched Dress, Christian Louboutin Daffodile Pumps, Betsey Johnson Black & Gold Pearl Bracelet, & Kate Spade Spade Stud Earrings.


----------



## Doglover1610

This was taken on my 26th birthday last Wednesday in the tiny island of Montserrat, where I am currently on a work assignment.

Cardigan, camisole and pants all by New York & Company. Wearing my Piaf 85 in black patent leather.


----------



## BagBragger

Doglover1610 said:


> This was taken on my 26th birthday last Wednesday in the tiny island of Montserrat, where I am currently on a work assignment.
> 
> 
> 
> Cardigan, camisole and pants all by New York & Company. Wearing my Piaf 85 in black patent leather.




Very chic!  Happy belated birthday fellow Libra!


----------



## BagBragger

Onye54 said:


> Ok so...this is the pic of when I was shopping for the outfit that I ended up wearing but LOL I forgot to take a pic when I actually went out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing Michael by Michael Kors Leopard Ruched Dress, Christian Louboutin Daffodile Pumps, Betsey Johnson Black & Gold Pearl Bracelet, & Kate Spade Spade Stud Earrings.




SUPER Cuteness...far too cute for the dressing room, but it'll have to do, right?  Hope you have fun because you had to have wowed everyone!


----------



## BagBragger

Nolia said:


> *Repost from my thread!
> 
> Rockin' my birthday dinner last night in Supra Fifres. Paired with a sheer tiger top from H&M, a structured buttoned pair of shorts from Zara, Danier leather jacket, Aldo ear wrap, Hermes Kelly Double Tour bracelet and my trusty Chanel WOC.
> 
> Today (my actual birthday), went on a scenic rail tour for brunch with my family. My Celine Micro sported a CL keychain and an Hermes Astrologie Twilly. And I am proudly wearing something I've been lusting after for a while. DH gifted me my Hermes Wide Balcon du Guadalquivir Enamel bracelet.  *




Another Libra with wonderful taste!  Happy belated birthday.  You look Fab-YOU-lous!


----------



## anniethecat

Doglover1610 said:


> This was taken on my 26th birthday last Wednesday in the tiny island of Montserrat, where I am currently on a work assignment.
> 
> Cardigan, camisole and pants all by New York & Company. Wearing my Piaf 85 in black patent leather.



Like this look! Very chic.  The owner of a company I used to work for had a vacation home on Montserrat...has the island recovered from the ash etc that covered it from the volcano?  The pictures he showed us were devastating.

Happy Birthday!!!artyhat:


----------



## Onye54

BagBragger said:


> SUPER Cuteness...far too cute for the dressing room, but it'll have to do, right?  Hope you have fun because you had to have wowed everyone!


Oh thanks!!! Hahaha I know  the dressing room pics! I had so much fun but was dancing all night long I was in so much pain! Worth it though!!


----------



## Nolia

BagBragger said:


> Another Libra with wonderful taste!  Happy belated birthday.  You look Fab-YOU-lous!



Thank you. Proud Libra here!.


----------



## neome

Wearing my new black patent Filove 85mm


----------



## Kalos

neome said:


> Wearing my new black patent Filove 85mm




They're so cute on you!


----------



## neome

Kalos said:


> They're so cute on you!


Thank you Kalos


----------



## Aplblsm

neome said:


> Wearing my new black patent Filove 85mm



Love the shoes!  And you MUST share where you got that jacket from!


----------



## neome

Aplblsm said:


> Love the shoes!  And you MUST share where you got that jacket from!



Thank you, its not a jacket dear, its a peplum sweater from banana republic


----------



## mularice

I posted this in the Zara thread.

Wearing my Fred's in black glitter


----------



## Aplblsm

neome said:


> Thank you, its not a jacket dear, its a peplum sweater from banana republic


 
I guess I'm visually impaired from the glare of the gorgeous outfit!   Thanks!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I don't keep up Louboutin style names anymore, but here are my new thigh high boots from net-a-porter worn in Denver 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Nolia

mularice said:


> I posted this in the Zara thread.
> 
> Wearing my Fred's in black glitter
> 
> View attachment 2382792



Super cute!!


----------



## whoknowsx

kittenslingerie said:


> I don't keep up Louboutin style names anymore, but here are my new thigh high boots from net-a-porter worn in Denver 2 weeks ago.



Now those are some gorgeous shoes!! Do they stay up on your slender thighs? I'm lean too and most of my thigh-high boots slouch


----------



## kittenslingerie

whoknowsx said:


> Now those are some gorgeous shoes!! Do they stay up on your slender thighs? I'm lean too and most of my thigh-high boots slouch



They stay up great/tight actually, however I like a scrunch them a little personally.


----------



## kittenslingerie

whoknowsx said:


> Now those are some gorgeous shoes!! Do they stay up on your slender thighs? I'm lean too and most of my thigh-high boots slouch



Here's a standing shot to show you how tight they actually are even on me when standing.


----------



## angelcove

kittenslingerie said:


> Here's a standing shot to show you how tight they actually are even on me when standing.


 
You look great!! 

They would look like pants on me!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

angelcove said:


> You look great!!
> 
> They would look like pants on me!!



Thanks.


----------



## stilly

kittenslingerie said:


> I don't keep up Louboutin style names anymore, but here are my new thigh high boots from net-a-porter worn in Denver 2 weeks ago.


 
These look amazing on you!!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

kittenslingerie said:


> I don't keep up Louboutin style names anymore, but here are my new thigh high boots from net-a-porter worn in Denver 2 weeks ago.



You look fab, great outfit with those stunning boots.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Thanks Stilly and Kayapo97!


----------



## twosmallwonders




----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Feeling #printsational last night for homecoming festivities: Asos Dress; Santa Fe Maggie


----------



## lovemysavior

Hi everyone.  Here are my beloved Corneille's today.


----------



## lovemysavior

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Feeling #printsational last night for homecoming festivities: Asos Dress; Santa Fe Maggie
> 
> View attachment 2386898



Looks great!


----------



## lovemysavior

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2386778
> View attachment 2386779



You look fab and love the skirt outfit a lot!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

lovemysavior said:


> Hi everyone.  Here are my beloved Corneille's today.




Hot!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

lovemysavior said:


> Looks great!




Thanks!


----------



## cts900

mularice said:


> I posted this in the Zara thread.
> 
> Wearing my Fred's in black glitter
> 
> View attachment 2382792



So flippin' cute. LOVE.


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2386778
> View attachment 2386779



SERIOUSLY HOT!!! 



lovemysavior said:


> Hi everyone.  Here are my beloved Corneille's today.



Amazing high heels, so sexy and smart! You look very beautiful too! got a eva mendes look 



kittenslingerie said:


> Here's a standing shot to show you how tight they actually are even on me when standing.



You make them look very classy! very beautiful young woman too!.



mularice said:


> Haven't posted in a while..
> 
> View attachment 2369307
> 
> 
> Asymmetric double breasted jacket
> Black tee
> Pleated skirt
> Chanel bag
> Statement necklace (loving a good necklace right now!)
> Black Jazz Decolletté 868



ummmm ... WOW!!!! amazing style


----------



## mularice

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> ummmm ... WOW!!!! amazing style




Thank you you're too kind


----------



## mularice

Thank you ladies!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Looking great ladies!

I need to play catchup now. Wearing nude Love Me, Bianca 120s and lace/satin crepe VPs today


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Love Me nude


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Bianca 120 black patent


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Cute cute cute!!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Looking great ladies!
> 
> I need to play catchup now. Wearing nude Love Me, Bianca 120s and lace/satin crepe VPs today







hermosa_vogue said:


> Love Me nude







hermosa_vogue said:


> Bianca 120 black patent




Looking fabulous as always love.


----------



## Christchrist

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Feeling #printsational last night for homecoming festivities: Asos Dress; Santa Fe Maggie
> 
> View attachment 2386898







twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2386778
> View attachment 2386779







kittenslingerie said:


> I don't keep up Louboutin style names anymore, but here are my new thigh high boots from net-a-porter worn in Denver 2 weeks ago.




Good outfit choices ladies.  Sorry for the general shoutout. It's been a long time.  I have tons to catch up on


----------



## lovemysavior

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> Amazing high heels, so sexy and smart! You look very beautiful too! got a eva mendes look


 
Wow Eva Mendes huh?  Thanks


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Christchrist said:


> Good outfit choices ladies.  Sorry for the general shoutout. It's been a long time.  I have tons to catch up on




Thanks CC! I knew I hadn't seen you around much lately!


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

hermosa_vogue said:


> Bianca 120 black patent



Love the classics.
They always look the best.
You look great, great outfit.


----------



## twosmallwonders

christchrist said:


> good outfit choices ladies.  Sorry for the general shoutout. It's been a long time.  I have tons to catch up on



ty


----------



## Chanieish

hermosa_vogue said:


> Love Me nude





hermosa_vogue said:


> Bianca 120 black patent



You look so stunning! Love your sexy style and those CL's! Love Mes are amazingggg!


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Bianca 120 black patent



You look stunning.


----------



## Chanieish

Couple of outfit pics with my Nude Kid Corneilles. Quickly moving towards the top on my list of favorites! Out in a bar in SF in the first pic after a stressful flight and repping my Ravens on the 2nd pic.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Chanieish said:


> Couple of outfit pics with my Nude Kid Corneilles. Quickly moving towards the top on my list of favorites! Out in a bar in SF in the first pic after a stressful flight and repping my Ravens on the 2nd pic.



Lovely!!


----------



## martinaa

Chanieish said:


> Couple of outfit pics with my Nude Kid Corneilles. Quickly moving towards the top on my list of favorites! Out in a bar in SF in the first pic after a stressful flight and repping my Ravens on the 2nd pic.


 
I love the first outfit! You look great!


----------



## DebbiNC

Chanieish said:


> Couple of outfit pics with my Nude Kid Corneilles. Quickly moving towards the top on my list of favorites! Out in a bar in SF in the first pic after a stressful flight and repping my Ravens on the 2nd pic.



Love your Corneilles! Very pretty!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Chanieish said:


> Couple of outfit pics with my Nude Kid Corneilles. Quickly moving towards the top on my list of favorites! Out in a bar in SF in the first pic after a stressful flight and repping my Ravens on the 2nd pic.


I too am a Corneille and Ravens fan!! Great looks!


----------



## mularice

Miss Clichy Royal Red Suede 
Leather skinnies, black tux blazer and white blouse (has tiny gold buttons running down the back) - all Zara
Classic Chanel bag
Gold statement necklace


----------



## kchandbagholic

megt10 said:


> You look stunning.



my heart just melted when i saw the closet in your profile picture


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Chanieish said:


> Couple of outfit pics with my Nude Kid Corneilles. Quickly moving towards the top on my list of favorites! Out in a bar in SF in the first pic after a stressful flight and repping my Ravens on the 2nd pic.


Those drinks look delish, and of course the shoes are gorgeous.  You mentioned in another thread (Celebs in CL's) that you need to lose weight...I disagree you look good!! I may need to give these Corneille's a try.


----------



## stilly

hermosa_vogue said:


> Bianca 120 black patent


 
Gorgeous outfits *hermosa_vogue*!!!


----------



## stilly

mularice said:


> Miss Clichy Royal Red Suede
> Leather skinnies, black tux blazer and white blouse (has tiny gold buttons running down the back) - all Zara
> Classic Chanel bag
> Gold statement necklace
> View attachment 2391368


 
Love the outfit!
The skinnys look great with the red suede!


----------



## lovemysavior

Chanieish said:


> Couple of outfit pics with my Nude Kid Corneilles. Quickly moving towards the top on my list of favorites! Out in a bar in SF in the first pic after a stressful flight and repping my Ravens on the 2nd pic.


 
You look great and the Corneille's are my fave CL heels


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice outfits. I wish I looked half as put together.


----------



## megt10

kchandbagholic said:


> my heart just melted when i saw the closet in your profile picture



Thank you. I designed it and had it built above my master bath a few years ago. It is my favorite room in my house.


----------



## julianorman

Chanieish said:


> Couple of outfit pics with my Nude Kid Corneilles. Quickly moving towards the top on my list of favorites! Out in a bar in SF in the first pic after a stressful flight and repping my Ravens on the 2nd pic.



Second pic is sporty but classy. Love it.


----------



## Chanieish

martinaa said:


> I love the first outfit! You look great!



Thank you! I had just hopped off a plane (worst flight of my life--terrorist scare!!!) and needed A LOT OF DRINKS lol.



DebbiNC said:


> Love your Corneilles! Very pretty!!



Thank you! They are quickly becoming my favorites!



Ladyintheshoe said:


> I too am a Corneille and Ravens fan!! Great looks!



Yayyyy double twins! Good thing they won (barely) against the Bengals this week. 



Mrs. MFH said:


> Those drinks look delish, and of course the shoes are gorgeous.  You mentioned in another thread (Celebs in CL's) that you need to lose weight...I disagree you look good!! I may need to give these Corneille's a try.



Haha thanks Mrs. MFH! Just compared to Candice Swanepoel who looks insanely awesome! I hope you do give them a try. The kid version is crazy comfy, just watch out for cracks on the street/sidewalk because of the thin heel!



lovemysavior said:


> You look great and the Corneille's are my fave CL heels



Thank you! Me too, right after the pigalle. 



hermosa_vogue said:


> Lovely!!



Thank you


----------



## Chanieish

julianorman said:


> Second pic is sporty but classy. Love it.



Haha thanks! Gotta glam up a loose jersey with some red soles!


----------



## LouboutinChick

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Great look, gorgeous shoes.


beautiful lady


----------



## LouboutinChick

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2386778
> View attachment 2386779


Amazing look


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Chanieish said:


> Couple of outfit pics with my Nude Kid Corneilles. Quickly moving towards the top on my list of favorites! Out in a bar in SF in the first pic after a stressful flight and repping my Ravens on the 2nd pic.



Love your outfit!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

mularice said:


> Miss Clichy Royal Red Suede
> Leather skinnies, black tux blazer and white blouse (has tiny gold buttons running down the back) - all Zara
> Classic Chanel bag
> Gold statement necklace
> View attachment 2391368



I'm in love with the color of those


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

hermosa_vogue said:


> Love Me nude



So cute!


----------



## LouboutinChick

Chanieish said:


> Trying out something new...midi length for dinner and drinks out with the girlies! Not sure how I feel about it.
> 
> Express pleather jacket + James Perse dress + Louboutin Sandy Python sling.
> 
> Please ignore the disgusting dorm room. I will get to cleaning it I swear!



You are a unbelieveable woman:kiss:


----------



## LouboutinChick

Felicious said:


> Today's outfit - taking my Flo's out for the first time
> 
> View attachment 2261312



beautiful lady, I love these pink louboutins


----------



## LouboutinChick

loubi_love said:


> Taking my new Batignolles out for a spin today! (Thanks CC for the sizing help)
> 
> Top: Banana Republic
> Jeans: AG skinnies bought at Anthropologie a looong time ago
> Batignolles 100 in Rose Paris
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff (found this cute bag at Bloomingdales)


----------



## LouboutinChick

loubi_love said:


> Out for drinks.
> 
> Dress: random find @ Tarjay
> Bag: Alexander Wang "Rocco" in Acid
> Balota 150 glitter specchio
> View attachment 2221738
> View attachment 2221739



Soooo beauty


----------



## LouboutinChick

mularice said:


> Miss Clichy Royal Red Suede
> Leather skinnies, black tux blazer and white blouse (has tiny gold buttons running down the back) - all Zara
> Classic Chanel bag
> Gold statement necklace
> View attachment 2391368



Great look I love your pants


----------



## Flip88

mularice said:


> Miss Clichy Royal Red Suede
> Leather skinnies, black tux blazer and white blouse (has tiny gold buttons running down the back) - all Zara
> Classic Chanel bag
> Gold statement necklace
> View attachment 2391368



Beautiful ootd. Those leather skinnies are beautiful.


----------



## LouboutinChick

loubi_love said:


> View attachment 2281684
> View attachment 2281685
> View attachment 2281686
> 
> 
> Saturday night look...hope everyone has a great weekend!!
> Shoes: Winter Trash peep toes. I love these, but I think I may have a "lemon" as I've noticed a lot of quality issues with them.
> Jeans: Rag & Bone grey destroyed skinny (I believe these were exclusive to Intermix)
> Top: Equipment high/low blouse
> Bag: Alexander Wang "Rocco" GHW



OMG..So beautiful. You're so pretty


----------



## stilly

Chanieish said:


> Couple of outfit pics with my Nude Kid Corneilles. Quickly moving towards the top on my list of favorites! Out in a bar in SF in the first pic after a stressful flight and repping my Ravens on the 2nd pic.


 
You look so cute in both outfits!!!


----------



## mularice

LouboutinChick said:


> Great look I love your pants







Flip88 said:


> Beautiful ootd. Those leather skinnies are beautiful.




Thanks ladies!


----------



## mularice

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I'm in love with the color of those







stilly said:


> Love the outfit!
> The skinnys look great with the red suede!




Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## mularice

Wearing some of my Isabel Marant pour H&M items.

Oversized tux jacket and sweatpants from IM x H&M
White tee
Clutch
Pearl necklace
Decolletté 868 Jazz


----------



## Chanieish

mularice said:


> View attachment 2409504
> 
> 
> Wearing some of my Isabel Marant pour H&M items.
> 
> Oversized tux jacket and sweatpants from IM x H&M
> White tee
> Clutch
> Pearl necklace
> Decolletté 868 Jazz



Super cute outfit. Love your layering, both in this outfit and your last one.


----------



## Chanieish

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love your outfit!



Thank you kindly! 



LouboutinChick said:


> You are a unbelieveable woman:kiss:




Aww you're making me blush! Thank you so much!



stilly said:


> You look so cute in both outfits!!!



Thanks stilly! You look amazing in _all_ your outfits!


----------



## stilly

mularice said:


> View attachment 2409504
> 
> 
> Wearing some of my Isabel Marant pour H&M items.
> 
> Oversized tux jacket and sweatpants from IM x H&M
> White tee
> Clutch
> Pearl necklace
> Decolletté 868 Jazz


 
Love your outfit *mularice*!!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Wore my Indies to work one day last week with a Mango blazer and cropped khakis. It's far too cold here today for a cropped anything. Brrr!


----------



## mularice

stilly said:


> Love your outfit *mularice*!!!



Thanks Stilly!!



Ladyintheshoe said:


> View attachment 2410126
> View attachment 2410127
> 
> 
> Wore my Indies to work one day last week with a Mango blazer and cropped khakis. It's far too cold here today for a cropped anything. Brrr!



Looking good! Love the use of colour in the blazer! 
Also I love the display in the back


----------



## mularice

Chanieish said:


> Super cute outfit. Love your layering, both in this outfit and your last one.




Thank so you much, I love your outfits!


----------



## LouboutinChick

mularice said:


> View attachment 2409504
> 
> 
> Wearing some of my Isabel Marant pour H&M items.
> 
> Oversized tux jacket and sweatpants from IM x H&M
> White tee
> Clutch
> Pearl necklace
> Decolletté 868 Jazz



Very cute outfit. You're so cute too This is a nice composition. I like it


----------



## LouboutinChick

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. I ended up changing into my backup piggy kid 120. Lol. Needed more stability. I always bring an extra pair of shoes
> 
> 
> Thanks girl
> 
> View attachment 2058096



WoW it looks so beauty  I love the Pigalle 120s. I got them in black and nudeso in love


----------



## mularice

LouboutinChick said:


> Very cute outfit. You're so cute too This is a nice composition. I like it




I can't take credit for the composition, I saw a model at the pre launch event wearing the same type of outfit lol

But thank you for the compliments!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

mularice said:


> Thanks Stilly!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! Love the use of colour in the blazer!
> Also I love the display in the back


Thanks so much mularice!


----------



## LouboutinChick

Ladyintheshoe said:


> View attachment 2410126
> View attachment 2410127
> 
> 
> Wore my Indies to work one day last week with a Mango blazer and cropped khakis. It's far too cold here today for a cropped anything. Brrr!



Looks fantastic. The shoes are very cool. And you too, Lady in the shoe&#128515;&#128536;&#128571;


----------



## LouboutinChick

hermosa_vogue said:


> Bianca 120 black patent



Lovley woman and bianca's


----------



## mularice

I'm not sure where to post this, but it's coming up to that time of year and I'm thinking about holiday outfits. I just found this dress while having a clear out, it was the first dress my bf ever bought me like 5 years ago. I've put on a bit of weight since then but what do you ladies think, suitable for the upcoming party season? I've worn it with black satin VP's but other CL suggestions are welcome...


----------



## AnnZ

mularice said:


> I'm not sure where to post this, but it's coming up to that time of year and I'm thinking about holiday outfits. I just found this dress while having a clear out, it was the first dress my bf ever bought me like 5 years ago. I've put on a bit of weight since then but what do you ladies think, suitable for the upcoming party season? I've worn it with black satin VP's but other CL suggestions are welcome...
> 
> View attachment 2410231




Perfect for the holiday season!  Very pretty.  I love the satin peep toes.


----------



## hhl4vr

mularice said:


> I'm not sure where to post this, but it's coming up to that time of year and I'm thinking about holiday outfits. I just found this dress while having a clear out, it was the first dress my bf ever bought me like 5 years ago. I've put on a bit of weight since then but what do you ladies think, suitable for the upcoming party season? I've worn it with black satin VP's but other CL suggestions are welcome...
> 
> View attachment 2410231


 
I agree, the ourfit and colour are great for holidays and goes great with the peep toes.


----------



## mularice

AnnZ said:


> Perfect for the holiday season!  Very pretty.  I love the satin peep toes.







hhl4vr said:


> I agree, the ourfit and colour are great for holidays and goes great with the peep toes.




Thanks for the feedback! Ironically my bf now doesn't like the dress despite being the one who bought it for me LOL but I quite like it so I'll keep it and make use of it!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

LouboutinChick said:


> Looks fantastic. The shoes are very cool. And you too, Lady in the shoe&#128515;&#128536;&#128571;




Thank you LouboutinChick!


----------



## Kayapo97

mularice said:


> I'm not sure where to post this, but it's coming up to that time of year and I'm thinking about holiday outfits. I just found this dress while having a clear out, it was the first dress my bf ever bought me like 5 years ago. I've put on a bit of weight since then but what do you ladies think, suitable for the upcoming party season? I've worn it with black satin VP's but other CL suggestions are welcome...
> 
> View attachment 2410231


 
Weight, no you haven't it looks lovely and shows off your fab legs. Great for party season.


----------



## mularice

Kayapo97 said:


> Weight, no you haven't it looks lovely and shows off your fab legs. Great for party season.




Thank you!

It is actually a lot tighter than it was when it was purchased, but like I said, it's been 5 years! Haha


----------



## Tivo

Sorry for the weird mirror! In the process of replacing my old floor mirror.


----------



## mularice

Tivo said:


> Sorry for the weird mirror! In the process of replacing my old floor mirror.
> 
> View attachment 2410566
> View attachment 2410569
> View attachment 2410571
> View attachment 2410579




Stunning! Your legs / figure looks killer! Shoes are very nice too lol


----------



## Tivo

mularice said:


> Stunning! Your legs / figure looks killer! Shoes are very nice too lol


Thank you so much! And I LOVE your dress! It's hella sexy!


----------



## mularice

Tivo said:


> Thank you so much! And I LOVE your dress! It's hella sexy!




Thank you! Who knew what treasures you can find hidden away in the back of the closet!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

It's been a very long time since I posted here, but I wore my CL "Cate" riding boots today.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Tivo said:


> Sorry for the weird mirror! In the process of replacing my old floor mirror.
> 
> View attachment 2410566
> View attachment 2410569
> View attachment 2410571
> View attachment 2410579




Gorgeous!


----------



## Kfoorya2

hellokatiegirl said:


> It's been a very long time since I posted here, but I wore my CL "Cate" riding boots today.



Lovely! you make me want to go try these boots and get them now


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Tivo said:


> Sorry for the weird mirror! In the process of replacing my old floor mirror.
> 
> View attachment 2410566
> View attachment 2410569
> View attachment 2410571
> View attachment 2410579




Gorgeous!


----------



## LouboutinChick

hellokatiegirl said:


> It's been a very long time since I posted here, but I wore my CL "Cate" riding boots today.



You look so sweet. I Like these boots, they look great on you.&#128522;&#9786;&#65039;&#128536;


----------



## LouboutinChick

Tivo said:


> Sorry for the weird mirror! In the process of replacing my old floor mirror.
> 
> View attachment 2410566
> View attachment 2410569
> View attachment 2410571
> View attachment 2410579



The Dress is so wonderful. You look very beauty. So were the Pigalle's or So Kate? The color is pretty&#128525;&#128525;, they look fantastic on you&#128536;&#128168;


----------



## LouboutinChick

These are my first photos here. Unfortunately I don't wear Louboutins in this pic, because these photos are at my school. And at school I don't wear my beauty's. But my Black Pigalle's 120 I wear Last week to this dress. I hope you comment my photos&#9786;&#65039;&#128591;&#128536;


----------



## mizcolon73

Tivo said:


> Sorry for the weird mirror! In the process of replacing my old floor mirror.
> 
> View attachment 2410566
> View attachment 2410569
> View attachment 2410571
> View attachment 2410579



You make wearing these beauties look soooooo easy!!


----------



## MaryJoe84

LouboutinChick said:


> These are my first photos here. Unfortunately I don't wear Louboutins in this pic, because these photos are at my school. And at school I don't wear my beauty's. But my Black Pigalle's 120 I wear Last week to this dress. I hope you comment my photos&#9786;&#65039;&#128591;&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2410907
> View attachment 2410908



Nice dress!!!
I think the Pigalle look fab with it


----------



## anniethecat

LouboutinChick said:


> These are my first photos here. Unfortunately I don't wear Louboutins in this pic, because these photos are at my school. And at school I don't wear my beauty's. But my Black Pigalle's 120 I wear Last week to this dress. I hope you comment my photos&#9786;&#65039;&#128591;&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2410907
> View attachment 2410908




That dress is made for Pigalle!


----------



## Tivo

LouboutinChick said:


> These are my first photos here. Unfortunately I don't wear Louboutins in this pic, because these photos are at my school. And at school I don't wear my beauty's. But my Black Pigalle's 120 I wear Last week to this dress. I hope you comment my photos&#9786;&#65039;&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56856;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2410907
> View attachment 2410908


 
You look great! So trendy and rockstar! The Pigalle must look amazing with that dress!


----------



## LouboutinChick

Tivo said:


> You look great! So trendy and rockstar! The Pigalle must look amazing with that dress!



Thank you &#128536;&#128536;&#128536; This is so sweet&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LouboutinChick

anniethecat said:


> That dress is made for Pigalle!



Thank you too&#10084;&#65039;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536; Next time I always wear my pigalle to this dress&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## stilly

You look amazing in that dress and your So Kates!!!
Gorgeous!!!




Tivo said:


> Sorry for the weird mirror! In the process of replacing my old floor mirror.
> 
> View attachment 2410566
> View attachment 2410569
> View attachment 2410571
> View attachment 2410579


----------



## hhl4vr

Tivo said:


> Sorry for the weird mirror! In the process of replacing my old floor mirror.
> 
> View attachment 2410566
> View attachment 2410569
> View attachment 2410571
> View attachment 2410579


 
Wow killer outfit    A real head turner


----------



## evanescent

We got married in Denmark last month. Naturally I wore Louboutin


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

evanescent said:


> We got married in Denmark last month. Naturally I wore Louboutin


So Beautiful!!!  Congratulations on your wedding


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:


> We got married in Denmark last month. Naturally I wore Louboutin




This is so lovely. You look great


----------



## Nolia

evanescent said:


> We got married in Denmark last month. Naturally I wore Louboutin



 You look incredible!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congratulations!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Tivo said:


> Sorry for the weird mirror! In the process of replacing my old floor mirror.
> 
> View attachment 2410566
> View attachment 2410569
> View attachment 2410571
> View attachment 2410579


GORGEOUS!!!  PERFECT FIGURE TOO!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hellokatiegirl said:


> It's been a very long time since I posted here, but I wore my CL "Cate" riding boots today.


Love the combo!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mularice said:


> I'm not sure where to post this, but it's coming up to that time of year and I'm thinking about holiday outfits. I just found this dress while having a clear out, it was the first dress my bf ever bought me like 5 years ago. I've put on a bit of weight since then but what do you ladies think, suitable for the upcoming party season? I've worn it with black satin VP's but other CL suggestions are welcome...
> 
> View attachment 2410231


Still tiny and looking great!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

louboutinchick said:


> these are my first photos here. Unfortunately i don't wear louboutins in this pic, because these photos are at my school. And at school i don't wear my beauty's. But my black pigalle's 120 i wear last week to this dress. I hope you comment my photos&#9786;&#65039;&#128591;&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2410907
> View attachment 2410908


you rock!!!


----------



## fumi

evanescent said:


> We got married in Denmark last month. Naturally I wore Louboutin



Your dress is gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> We got married in Denmark last month. Naturally I wore Louboutin



Congratulations Evanescent. You look so beautiful. I love the shoes with the dress.


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:


> We got married in Denmark last month. Naturally I wore Louboutin




Congrats hun! You both look amazing


----------



## evanescent

bougainvillier said:


> Congrats hun! You both look amazing





megt10 said:


> Congratulations Evanescent. You look so beautiful. I love the shoes with the dress.





fumi said:


> Your dress is gorgeous!





BattyBugs said:


> Congratulations!





Nolia said:


> You look incredible!!





Christchrist said:


> This is so lovely. You look great





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> So Beautiful!!!  Congratulations on your wedding



Thank you ladies!! It was a mini elopement and we are having our wedding reception next year. Still haven't decided which shoes to wear yet though


----------



## Tivo




----------



## LouboutinChick

Tivo said:


> View attachment 2437109




I&#10084;&#65039;it

Very cute Tivo&#128536;

So Kate&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Christchrist

Tivo said:


> View attachment 2437109




You look so cute.


----------



## Kalos

Tivo said:


> View attachment 2437109




I love your top, it's so pretty. Nice shoes too!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Tivo said:


> View attachment 2437109


Love the combo!  So Kate YUM!!!


----------



## Tivo

Thanks guys! I got some great deals on a couple Rebecca Taylor pieces! Here is a dress: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Paired with my Bianca's of course, lol! I adore these shoes.


----------



## Christchrist

[QU OTE=Tivo;25889060]Thanks guys! I got some great deals on a couple Rebecca Taylor pieces! Here is a dress: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2437842
View attachment 2437843
View attachment 2437844


Paired with my Bianca's of course, lol! I adore these shoes. [/QUOTE]

That's a nice combo. Looking good ma


----------



## Tivo

Christchrist said:


> [QU OTE=Tivo;25889060]Thanks guys! I got some great deals on a couple Rebecca Taylor pieces! Here is a dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437842
> View attachment 2437843
> View attachment 2437844
> 
> 
> Paired with my Bianca's of course, lol! I adore these shoes.



That's a nice combo. Looking good ma[/QUOTE]
Thanks ChristChrist! 

BTW: I'm still lusting after those red Dos N's of yours! Why oh why did I go in that thread? Lol!


----------



## Christchrist

Tivo said:


> That's a nice combo. Looking good ma


Thanks ChristChrist! 

BTW: I'm still lusting after those red Dos N's of yours! Why oh why did I go in that thread? Lol![/QUOTE]


Haha. I love that red. They are sexy


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute outfits!


----------



## DariaD

My outfit for Chtistmas party with "Great Gatsby" dresscode, rocking gold laminato Rolandos


----------



## Spaceflocke

Very nice you Look fab!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

DariaD said:


> My outfit for Chtistmas party with "Great Gatsby" dresscode, rocking gold laminato Rolandos
> View attachment 2438968


WOW!  So stylish!


----------



## bougainvillier

DariaD said:


> My outfit for Chtistmas party with "Great Gatsby" dresscode, rocking gold laminato Rolandos
> View attachment 2438968




Love the outfit. You look like a golden Barbie!


----------



## Tivo

DariaD said:


> My outfit for Chtistmas party with "Great Gatsby" dresscode, rocking gold laminato Rolandos
> View attachment 2438968


You look hot! Great outfit! Bet you were best dressed!


----------



## Kayapo97

DariaD said:


> My outfit for Chtistmas party with "Great Gatsby" dresscode, rocking gold laminato Rolandos
> View attachment 2438968


Lovely outfit, who is the dress by?


----------



## Kayapo97

Tivo said:


> Thanks guys! I got some great deals on a couple Rebecca Taylor pieces! Here is a dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437842
> View attachment 2437843
> View attachment 2437844
> 
> 
> Paired with my Bianca's of course, lol! I adore these shoes.


Tivo,


Lovely outfit you look beautiful, congrats.


----------



## DariaD

*Spaceflocke, HelenOfTroy45, bougainvillier, Tivo *  Thank you so much, ladies!



Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely outfit, who is the dress by?



Thank you!
The dress is All Saints Leola Dress in short version


----------



## Doglover1610

Hey ladies I'm back!

*Picture 1*

At my old college roommate's white coat ceremony 


Dress - bought from Amazon
Bag - Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy 25
Shoes - CL Minibout in Brown


*Picture 2*

At a friend's wedding 


Dress and clutch - Forever21
Shoes - CL Very Prive in Camel


----------



## laurenam

DariaD said:


> My outfit for Chtistmas party with "Great Gatsby" dresscode, rocking gold laminato Rolandos
> View attachment 2438968


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Doglover1610 said:


> Hey ladies I'm back!
> 
> *Picture 1*
> 
> At my old college roommate's white coat ceremony
> 
> 
> Dress - bought from Amazon
> Bag - Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy 25
> Shoes - CL Minibout in Brown
> 
> 
> *Picture 2*
> 
> At a friend's wedding
> 
> 
> Dress and clutch - Forever21
> Shoes - CL Very Prive in Camel


You look SO FINE and SWEET!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Doglover1610 said:


> Hey ladies I'm back!
> 
> *Picture 1*
> 
> At my old college roommate's white coat ceremony
> 
> 
> Dress - bought from Amazon
> Bag - Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy 25
> Shoes - CL Minibout in Brown
> 
> 
> *Picture 2*
> 
> At a friend's wedding
> 
> 
> Dress and clutch - Forever21
> Shoes - CL Very Prive in Camel




Woot woot look at those legs. I'm jelly


----------



## LouboutinChick

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> you rock!!!




Thank you&#10084;&#65039;&#128536;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BoriquaNina

My DIY strassed Very Prive with a sweetheart yoke dress I wore to the nutcracker this weekend!


----------



## LouboutinChick

BoriquaNina said:


> My DIY strassed Very Prive with a sweetheart yoke dress I wore to the nutcracker this weekend!




Very beautiful&#128522;&#128591; Nice dress and VP's&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## martinaa

DariaD said:


> My outfit for Chtistmas party with "Great Gatsby" dresscode, rocking gold laminato Rolandos
> View attachment 2438968


 
Oh my - you look great! So Christmas!


----------



## Christchrist

BoriquaNina said:


> My DIY strassed Very Prive with a sweetheart yoke dress I wore to the nutcracker this weekend!



Very classic and pretty outfit


----------



## Christchrist

Well I went to a holiday party. Sorry my room is a mess I was scrambling to get ready. I ended up wearing a plum dress but tried on my good ole bcbg dress first.  Not much fits my growing tummy and boobs. Ha. Hyper Prive Strass lace


----------



## mularice

Merry Christmas ladies!!

Simple Christmas Eve outfit just relaxing with some friends.

Zara grey chunky sweater
Topshop black "patent" vinyl pencil skirt
Decolletté 868 black Jazz
Croc skin clutch
Burberry Prorsum cashmere and fur collar coat


----------



## Tivo

Christchrist said:


> Well I went to a holiday party. Sorry my room is a mess I was scrambling to get ready. I ended up wearing a plum dress but tried on my good ole bcbg dress first.  Not much fits my growing tummy and boobs. Ha. Hyper Prive Strass lace
> View attachment 2440592
> View attachment 2440593


Sexy mama! Your pose is on point and that is some Top Model face you're giving! Go ahead sexy!


----------



## Tivo

mularice said:


> Merry Christmas ladies!!
> 
> Simple Christmas Eve outfit just relaxing with some friends.
> 
> Zara grey chunky sweater
> Topshop black "patent" vinyl pencil skirt
> Decolletté 868 black Jazz
> Croc skin clutch
> Burberry Prorsum cashmere and fur collar coat
> 
> View attachment 2440664


Love it! That skirt is so cute!


----------



## Christchrist

Tivo said:


> Sexy mama! Your pose is on point and that is some Top Model face you're giving! Go ahead sexy!



Hahaha thanks. Ha



mularice said:


> Merry Christmas ladies!!
> 
> Simple Christmas Eve outfit just relaxing with some friends.
> 
> Zara grey chunky sweater
> Topshop black "patent" vinyl pencil skirt
> Decolletté 868 black Jazz
> Croc skin clutch
> Burberry Prorsum cashmere and fur collar coat
> 
> View attachment 2440664



There's my girl. Rocking it babe


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Well I went to a holiday party. Sorry my room is a mess I was scrambling to get ready. I ended up wearing a plum dress but tried on my good ole bcbg dress first.  Not much fits my growing tummy and boobs. Ha. Hyper Prive Strass lace
> View attachment 2440592
> View attachment 2440593


You look so HOT!!!  I can easily imagine you strutting around in them shoes working it!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mularice said:


> Merry Christmas ladies!!
> 
> Simple Christmas Eve outfit just relaxing with some friends.
> 
> Zara grey chunky sweater
> Topshop black "patent" vinyl pencil skirt
> Decolletté 868 black Jazz
> Croc skin clutch
> Burberry Prorsum cashmere and fur collar coat
> 
> View attachment 2440664


Love the entire combo!  Simple and elegant!!!


----------



## DariaD

mularice said:


> Merry Christmas ladies!!
> 
> Simple Christmas Eve outfit just relaxing with some friends.
> 
> Zara grey chunky sweater
> Topshop black "patent" vinyl pencil skirt
> Decolletté 868 black Jazz
> Croc skin clutch
> Burberry Prorsum cashmere and fur collar coat
> 
> View attachment 2440664



love love love the skirt!!!


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:


> Well I went to a holiday party. Sorry my room is a mess I was scrambling to get ready. I ended up wearing a plum dress but tried on my good ole bcbg dress first.  Not much fits my growing tummy and boobs. Ha. Hyper Prive Strass lace
> View attachment 2440592
> View attachment 2440593




Hey CC! You look so beautiful! Sexiest momma I know!!

By the time this festive period is over I'm probably gonna look 8 months pregnant with triplets, except they'll be food babies


----------



## mularice

DariaD said:


> love love love the skirt!!!







HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Love the entire combo!  Simple and elegant!!!







Christchrist said:


> Hahaha thanks. Ha
> 
> 
> 
> There's my girl. Rocking it babe







Tivo said:


> Love it! That skirt is so cute!




Thanks ladies!!! Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas and here's hoping you've all been good so Santa has left some red soles under your tree!


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> Hey CC! You look so beautiful! Sexiest momma I know!!
> 
> By the time this festive period is over I'm probably gonna look 8 months pregnant with triplets, except they'll be food babies




Hahahah you're funny.  You'll be fine. You've lost some weight girl


----------



## Kalos

mularice said:


> Merry Christmas ladies!!
> 
> Simple Christmas Eve outfit just relaxing with some friends.
> 
> Zara grey chunky sweater
> Topshop black "patent" vinyl pencil skirt
> Decolletté 868 black Jazz
> Croc skin clutch
> Burberry Prorsum cashmere and fur collar coat
> 
> View attachment 2440664




Looking good! Great outfit, I agree with CC you look like you've lost weight.


----------



## Kalos

Christchrist said:


> Well I went to a holiday party. Sorry my room is a mess I was scrambling to get ready. I ended up wearing a plum dress but tried on my good ole bcbg dress first.  Not much fits my growing tummy and boobs. Ha. Hyper Prive Strass lace
> View attachment 2440592
> View attachment 2440593




Congrats on your impending arrival. I'm jealous of your boobs!


----------



## Christchrist

Kalos said:


> Congrats on your impending arrival. I'm jealous of your boobs!




Hahahaha don't be. They are monstrous


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:


> Hahahah you're funny.  You'll be fine. You've lost some weight girl







Kalos said:


> Looking good! Great outfit, I agree with CC you look like you've lost weight.




Hehe yes I've lost some weight, I'm not sure how, I wasn't dieting or anything. I've just noticed that a lot of my clothes are too big and have spent a fortune buying more clothes or altering my favourite pieces. I used to take a large in Zara and now I take a small. Not bad eh?


----------



## mularice

Festive red for Christmas Lunch 

Red lace midi length dress
Nude patent Very Prive


----------



## Luv n bags

Love the dress!


----------



## DariaD

mularice said:


> Festive red for Christmas Lunch
> 
> Red lace midi length dress
> Nude patent Very Prive
> 
> View attachment 2441101



Phenomenal dress, you have a great figure!


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> Festive red for Christmas Lunch
> 
> Red lace midi length dress
> Nude patent Very Prive
> 
> View attachment 2441101




Rawr rawr


----------



## MvGalloway

mularice said:


> Festive red for Christmas Lunch
> 
> Red lace midi length dress
> Nude patent Very Prive
> 
> View attachment 2441101



Dita comes to mind  very very nice


----------



## Tivo

mularice said:


> Festive red for Christmas Lunch
> 
> Red lace midi length dress
> Nude patent Very Prive
> 
> View attachment 2441101




Wow!


----------



## jssl1688

at a holiday event with my banane 140 python.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jssl1688 said:


> at a holiday event with my banane 140 python.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## mularice

tigertrixie said:


> Love the dress!







DariaD said:


> Phenomenal dress, you have a great figure!







Christchrist said:


> Rawr rawr







MvGalloway said:


> Dita comes to mind  very very nice







Tivo said:


> Wow!




Thanks ladies! Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas Day!!

I'm not usually a fan of red or longer length hems as I'm a bit short but thought this worked alright. Appreciate all the compliments!


----------



## mularice

jssl1688 said:


> at a holiday event with my banane 140 python.




Stunning!! Your legs are


----------



## clouboutin1

Amazing legs, the shoes and your outfit are radient!


----------



## jssl1688

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you Helen.



mularice said:


> Stunning!! Your legs are


i love your outfits on here and zara, beautiful!! Thank you


clouboutin1 said:


> Amazing legs, the shoes and your outfit are radient!


Thanks you Clou, that's so sweet of you.


----------



## stilly

jssl1688 said:


> at a holiday event with my banane 140 python.




Love the look!
Gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

Out to dinner on Christmas with my DH to his Mom's assisted living community...Black patent Wallis 85 and Ann Taylor(duh!!!) for everything else!!


----------



## jssl1688

stilly said:


> Love the look!
> Gorgeous!



thank you stilly!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Out to dinner on Christmas with my DH to his Mom's assisted living community...Black patent Wallis 85 and Ann Taylor(duh!!!) for everything else!!




You're tiny beags


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Out to dinner on Christmas with my DH to his Mom's assisted living community...Black patent Wallis 85 and Ann Taylor(duh!!!) for everything else!!



Looking good beagly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jssl1688 said:


> at a holiday event with my banane 140 python.



Very pretty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Well I went to a holiday party. Sorry my room is a mess I was scrambling to get ready. I ended up wearing a plum dress but tried on my good ole bcbg dress first.  Not much fits my growing tummy and boobs. Ha. Hyper Prive Strass lace
> View attachment 2440592
> View attachment 2440593


Loving the outfit!!! Miss you not posting your outfits lately.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

DariaD said:


> My outfit for Chtistmas party with "Great Gatsby" dresscode, rocking gold laminato Rolandos
> View attachment 2438968



Really classy! I love!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Loving the outfit!!! Miss you not posting your outfits lately.




I know. I'm just so uncomfortable as a preggo. It sucks


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I know. I'm just so uncomfortable as a preggo. It sucks



I didn't know your pregnant. Congrats girl! Your still looking hot with the outfits!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> You're tiny beags





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Looking good beagly!


Thanks ladies...I'm down 65 lbs from my highest and lower than I was when I got preggers with my first!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Well I went to a holiday party. Sorry my room is a mess I was scrambling to get ready. I ended up wearing a plum dress but tried on my good ole bcbg dress first.  Not much fits my growing tummy and boobs. Ha. Hyper Prive Strass lace
> View attachment 2440592
> View attachment 2440593


Looking great CC...congrats!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

beagly911 said:


> Out to dinner on Christmas with my DH to his Mom's assisted living community...Black patent Wallis 85 and Ann Taylor(duh!!!) for everything else!!


beagly, long time!
You are looking absolutely sharp and elegant!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I didn't know your pregnant. Congrats girl! Your still looking hot with the outfits!




Well thanks. Ha


----------



## beagly911

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> beagly, long time!
> You are looking absolutely sharp and elegant!!!


Thank you so much HelenofTroy!  Unfortunately I don't have an opportunity to wear my CL's very often so I love it when I can!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

beagly911 said:


> Thank you so much HelenofTroy!  Unfortunately I don't have an opportunity to wear my CL's very often so I love it when I can!!


I know I know that special feeling


----------



## SLCsocialite

Here are a few outfits in some of my Loubies!!


----------



## Christchrist

SLCsocialite said:


> Here are a few outfits in some of my Loubies!!




Great pics girl. Looking good


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

Here's me at a football game...


----------



## Christchrist

Pascion4Fascion said:


> View attachment 2442868
> 
> 
> Here's me at a football game...




My my. Heels on grass. I would sink. Ha


----------



## Meeka41

SLCsocialite said:


> Here are a few outfits in some of my Loubies!!



Pretty pics


----------



## bougainvillier

Worn my Fifi spikes to a Christmas party.


----------



## bougainvillier

SLCsocialite said:


> Here are a few outfits in some of my Loubies!!




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> Worn my Fifi spikes to a Christmas party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2442996
> View attachment 2442997
> View attachment 2442998




How did they feel?


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

Christchrist said:


> My my. Heels on grass. I would sink. Ha




Haha! It did a lil bit. Was only at the pitch to take photos. Watched the game elsewhere. &#128522;


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> How did they feel?




Very comfortable. Love them


----------



## evanescent

bougainvillier said:


> Worn my Fifi spikes to a Christmas party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2442996
> View attachment 2442997
> View attachment 2442998



Those Fifi spikes look amazing on you!



Pascion4Fascion said:


> View attachment 2442868
> 
> 
> Here's me at a football game...



Fabulous! Are they the Lady Lynch?



SLCsocialite said:


> Here are a few outfits in some of my Loubies!!



Great outfits.



jssl1688 said:


> at a holiday event with my banane 140 python.



Gorgeous!



Christchrist said:


> Well I went to a holiday party. Sorry my room is a mess I was scrambling to get ready. I ended up wearing a plum dress but tried on my good ole bcbg dress first.  Not much fits my growing tummy and boobs. Ha. Hyper Prive Strass lace
> View attachment 2440592
> View attachment 2440593



Oh CC, you look fabulous!! Love the Lace Bouquet print so much


----------



## mularice

My NYE outfit for tonight. Having dinner with my bf and my best friend and her bf then just having a civilised post midnight soirée at her flat.

Emerald green silk top
Feather skirt (it's black but has a tint of green in the feathers)
Chanel bag
Crepe satin VPs

Have a great NYE everyone!!!


----------



## Nolia

mularice said:


> My NYE outfit for tonight. Having dinner with my bf and my best friend and her bf then just having a civilised post midnight soirée at her flat.
> 
> Emerald green silk top
> Feather skirt (it's black but has a tint of green in the feathers)
> Chanel bag
> Crepe satin VPs
> 
> Have a great NYE everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 2446352



Incredible outfit!!


----------



## Nolia

*Reposted from my collection thread (along with a new addition). Lady Peeps in Purple Calf VIP!

Spending NYE casually with good friends. Bringing an easy change of clothes in the event that we do head out. Day to night is so easy with just a pair of heels!*


----------



## Brazucaa

mularice said:


> Festive red for Christmas Lunch
> 
> Red lace midi length dress
> Nude patent Very Prive
> 
> View attachment 2441101


 
LOVE IT all! And the S (as in Small...) does show! Congratulations, you look like a million bucks!

B

PS - The sexiest Santa's Helper, no doubt about that!


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> Out to dinner on Christmas with my DH to his Mom's assisted living community...Black patent Wallis 85 and Ann Taylor(duh!!!) for everything else!!


 
Those CLs do add a nice touch B, welcome back! And I think you can wear _these_ to work, if you want to.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Nolia said:


> *Reposted from my collection thread (along with a new addition). Lady Peeps in Purple Calf VIP!*
> 
> *Spending NYE casually with good friends. Bringing an easy change of clothes in the event that we do head out. Day to night is so easy with just a pair of heels!*


 
Sexy... and beautiful! Happy NY, N

B


----------



## Brazucaa

mularice said:


> My NYE outfit for tonight. Having dinner with my bf and my best friend and her bf then just having a civilised post midnight soirée at her flat.
> 
> Emerald green silk top
> Feather skirt (it's black but has a tint of green in the feathers)
> Chanel bag
> Crepe satin VPs
> 
> Have a great NYE everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 2446352


 
I wish you the same, M. And, in that outfit, I am sure you are going to SHINE!

B


----------



## phillj12

mularice said:


> My NYE outfit for tonight. Having dinner with my bf and my best friend and her bf then just having a civilised post midnight soirée at her flat.
> 
> Emerald green silk top
> Feather skirt (it's black but has a tint of green in the feathers)
> Chanel bag
> Crepe satin VPs
> 
> Have a great NYE everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 2446352




Looks fabulous! Love that skirt! Just curious, what size Chanel is that! 
Happy New Year!


----------



## Nolia

Brazucaa said:


> Sexy... and beautiful! Happy NY, N
> 
> B



Thank you! And Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Kayapo97

Nolia said:


> *Reposted from my collection thread (along with a new addition). Lady Peeps in Purple Calf VIP!
> 
> Spending NYE casually with good friends. Bringing an easy change of clothes in the event that we do head out. Day to night is so easy with just a pair of heels!*


As ever Hot outfit and shoes.


Enjoy NYE


----------



## Kayapo97

mularice said:


> My NYE outfit for tonight. Having dinner with my bf and my best friend and her bf then just having a civilised post midnight soirée at her flat.
> 
> Emerald green silk top
> Feather skirt (it's black but has a tint of green in the feathers)
> Chanel bag
> Crepe satin VPs
> 
> Have a great NYE everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 2446352


Love your skirt!


Happy NYE!


----------



## anniethecat

mularice said:


> My NYE outfit for tonight. Having dinner with my bf and my best friend and her bf then just having a civilised post midnight soirée at her flat.
> 
> Emerald green silk top
> Feather skirt (it's black but has a tint of green in the feathers)
> Chanel bag
> Crepe satin VPs
> 
> Have a great NYE everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 2446352




Love this look!!!


----------



## anniethecat

Nolia said:


> *Reposted from my collection thread (along with a new addition). Lady Peeps in Purple Calf VIP!
> 
> 
> 
> Spending NYE casually with good friends. Bringing an easy change of clothes in the event that we do head out. Day to night is so easy with just a pair of heels!*




Looks great!!!


----------



## beagly911

Brazucaa said:


> Those CLs do add a nice touch B, welcome back! And I think you can wear _these_ to work, if you want to.
> 
> B


Thanks B, I think if it's a short shift I would be able to wear them!!


----------



## beagly911

mularice said:


> My NYE outfit for tonight. Having dinner with my bf and my best friend and her bf then just having a civilised post midnight soirée at her flat.
> 
> Emerald green silk top
> Feather skirt (it's black but has a tint of green in the feathers)
> Chanel bag
> Crepe satin VPs
> 
> Have a great NYE everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 2446352


WOW great outfit and the CL's are fabulous!!


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> *Reposted from my collection thread (along with a new addition). Lady Peeps in Purple Calf VIP!
> 
> Spending NYE casually with good friends. Bringing an easy change of clothes in the event that we do head out. Day to night is so easy with just a pair of heels!*


Great look Nolia!!  Would love to have a place to go to in my CL's!!  Riding the recliner with the beagle tonight! LOL


----------



## DariaD

My outfit for NY celebration yesterday, Blue Glittart RonRons and French Connection dress.
I am very surprised that RonRons are so comfy considering their 11cm heel.


----------



## Kalos

My outfit from last night... Black glitter pigalle 85, Karen Millen dress & Anya Hindmarch Marano Dancer clutch (if you haven't seen this bag before, google it, it lights up! So cute)


----------



## Nolia

Kayapo97 said:


> As ever Hot outfit and shoes.
> 
> 
> Enjoy NYE





anniethecat said:


> Looks great!!!





beagly911 said:


> Great look Nolia!!  Would love to have a place to go to in my CL's!!  Riding the recliner with the beagle tonight! LOL



 And Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## mularice

beagly911 said:


> WOW great outfit and the CL's are fabulous!!







anniethecat said:


> Love this look!!!







Kayapo97 said:


> Love your skirt!
> 
> 
> Happy NYE!







phillj12 said:


> Looks fabulous! Love that skirt! Just curious, what size Chanel is that!
> Happy New Year!







Brazucaa said:


> I wish you the same, M. And, in that outfit, I am sure you are going to SHINE!
> 
> B







Brazucaa said:


> LOVE IT all! And the S (as in Small...) does show! Congratulations, you look like a million bucks!
> 
> B
> 
> PS - The sexiest Santa's Helper, no doubt about that!







Nolia said:


> Incredible outfit!!





Thanks Ladies!

Hope you all had a wonderful NYE and have a fantastic start to 2014!

The feather skirt was last season Warehouse  but I can't get enough of feathers still!

Chanel bag is the size down from the medium flap bag. It's like a small medium? It's great as a day and evening flap bag  lamb skin black with gold hardware.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Playing around before heading out for NYE
Clothing: all Kenneth Cole
Bag: Chanel Clutch with Chain in red Caviar
Shoes: CL Big Lips Calf


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Playing around before heading out for NYE
> Clothing: all Kenneth Cole
> Bag: Chanel Clutch with Chain in red Caviar
> Shoes: CL Big Lips Calf
> View attachment 2447930




Bam! Looking good. Love that clutch


----------



## BoriquaNina

Christmas Eve Outfit with the DF
Top: red Express Portofino shirt
Jeans: Express Jegging
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Tsar in DIY Moonlight Strass

DF is wearing is a long sleeve black button up, black silk tie, jeans and Christian Louboutin Louis in black kid leather.


New Years Eve Outfit
Top: Black V Neck from Forever21
Skirt: Chevron Sequin Mini from LoveAlana on Etsy
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Daffodile in Black Suede
Clutch: Gold Lambskin Foldover by Sophie & Ava


I DESPERATELY need ideas on what to wear with my Tsar. They tend to look very bridal. They're my favorite pair right now but besides the occasional ivory dress or the leather pants, ivory blouse route I've already gone I'm at a loss. Any help appreciated!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Bam! Looking good. Love that clutch




Thanks CC!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

BoriquaNina said:


> Christmas Eve Outfit with the DF
> Top: red Express Portofino shirt
> Jeans: Express Jegging
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Tsar in DIY Moonlight Strass
> 
> DF is wearing is a long sleeve black button up, black silk tie, jeans and Christian Louboutin Louis in black kid leather.
> 
> 
> New Years Eve Outfit
> Top: Black V Neck from Forever21
> Skirt: Chevron Sequin Mini from LoveAlana on Etsy
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Daffodile in Black Suede
> Clutch: Gold Lambskin Foldover by Sophie & Ava
> 
> 
> I DESPERATELY need ideas on what to wear with my Tsar. They tend to look very bridal. They're my favorite pair right now but besides the occasional ivory dress or the leather pants, ivory blouse route I've already gone I'm at a loss. Any help appreciated!




You are gorgeous! Love the skirt, sry I don't have any outfit ideas for the Tsar.


----------



## karinapricilla

pj6 by fabooosh, on Flickr

my blog post from few months ago: pigalle spikes in rose paris


----------



## LouboutinChick

karinapricilla said:


> pj6 by fabooosh, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> my blog post from few months ago: pigalle spikes in rose paris




Pretty woman&#9786;&#65039; The outfit looks perfect.
I like your leather pants with the pink Spikes Pigalle. What's the name of your blog?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

karinapricilla said:


> pj6 by fabooosh, on Flickr
> 
> my blog post from few months ago: pigalle spikes in rose paris


Love the combo!  Edgy and Sexy!!!


----------



## karinapricilla

LouboutinChick said:


> Pretty woman&#9786;&#65039; The outfit looks perfect.
> I like your leather pants with the pink Spikes Pigalle. What's the name of your blog?



Hi there! I'm kind of new here i don't know how to mention you :s
thanks for the compliment dear, please do visit my blog at *glamourouge.*
thanks for asking :*


----------



## LolasCloset

BoriquaNina said:


> Christmas Eve Outfit with the DF
> I DESPERATELY need ideas on what to wear with my Tsar. They tend to look very bridal. They're my favorite pair right now but besides the occasional ivory dress or the leather pants, ivory blouse route I've already gone I'm at a loss. Any help appreciated!



I love those Tsars! Personally (and this is just my own style speaking, which tends towards a vintage-y feel), I would probably try them with a flared A-line skirt that falls at the knee in black or ivory, a cinch belt, and a slim fitting top for something that could be casual-ish for day or more dressy. Ditto for a nice shirtdress with a flared skirt and nipped in waist. The picture below is mostly an idea for shape, rather than print, but even that print could work with a cute black top. Sorry the image is so big!

Another idea could be a pencil skirt with a feminine blouse on top, like with some ruffles or lace to counterbalance the slim cut of the skirt and echo the frill of the shoe.


----------



## karinapricilla

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Love the combo!  Edgy and Sexy!!!



thank you dear


----------



## Nolia

karinapricilla said:


> pj6 by fabooosh, on Flickr
> 
> my blog post from few months ago: pigalle spikes in rose paris


----------



## Mrs. MFH

karinapricilla said:


> pj6 by fabooosh, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> my blog post from few months ago: pigalle spikes in rose paris




Very pretty lady! Love the shoes


----------



## LV&Evie

Wore my Scissor Girls and my sable wrap out the other night when I went to a performance at the Met Opera!    Apologies in advance for the horrible yellow lighting at the hotel....


----------



## BoriquaNina

Mrs. MFH said:


> You are gorgeous! Love the skirt, sry I don't have any outfit ideas for the Tsar.



Thank you!



LolasCloset said:


> I love those Tsars! Personally (and this is just my own style speaking, which tends towards a vintage-y feel), I would probably try them with a flared A-line skirt that falls at the knee in black or ivory, a cinch belt, and a slim fitting top for something that could be casual-ish for day or more dressy. Ditto for a nice shirtdress with a flared skirt and nipped in waist. The picture below is mostly an idea for shape, rather than print, but even that print could work with a cute black top. Sorry the image is so big!
> 
> Another idea could be a pencil skirt with a feminine blouse on top, like with some ruffles or lace to counterbalance the slim cut of the skirt and echo the frill of the shoe.


Great ideas. I really love the frilly top and pencil skirt idea. Thank you!


----------



## Coco_Rouge

This was my outfit for my Birthday meal in November. It was the first time wearing my Bianca heels out!


----------



## Brazucaa

Coco_Rouge said:


> This was my outfit for my Birthday meal in November. It was the first time wearing my Bianca heels out!


 
Congratulations, you look lovely! Hope you had  a wonderful time. Oh, and those shoes... they ROCK!

B


----------



## Echoes

karinapricilla said:


> my blog post from few months ago: pigalle spikes in rose paris






Nolia said:


>


Ditto, but same for yours a couple of pages back.


----------



## Christchrist

karinapricilla said:


> pj6 by fabooosh, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> my blog post from few months ago: pigalle spikes in rose paris




Love this look


----------



## Kayapo97

Coco_Rouge said:


> This was my outfit for my Birthday meal in November. It was the first time wearing my Bianca heels out!


Nice, and how did you find wearing them out? comfortable?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Coco_Rouge said:


> This was my outfit for my Birthday meal in November. It was the first time wearing my Bianca heels out!


THose are pretty!


----------



## martinaa

karinapricilla said:


> pj6 by fabooosh, on Flickr
> 
> my blog post from few months ago: pigalle spikes in rose paris



You look great!


----------



## PyAri

DariaD said:


> My outfit for Chtistmas party with "Great Gatsby" dresscode, rocking gold laminato Rolandos
> View attachment 2438968



oh my gosh, you look fabulous!


----------



## Coco_Rouge

Brazucaa said:


> Congratulations, you look lovely! Hope you had  a wonderful time. Oh, and those shoes... they ROCK!
> 
> B



Thank you, I did indeed!


----------



## Coco_Rouge

Kayapo97 said:


> Nice, and how did you find wearing them out? comfortable?



Thanks! I found them really nice to walk in; my feet were a tad sore at the end of the night.. I expected that though 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> THose are pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## nikki2304

You look great! Amazing shoes


----------



## megt10

Ladies I am joining the land of the living again after a rough 2013. It has been a very long time since I posted an outfit. I am in the process of getting my old body back after health stuff and starting the new year on a happy note.Tonight I am heading back to Shul wearing my Bianca's for the first time. The dress is DVF, scarf Hermes, bag Chanel boy, and the jacket Balenciaga. The dog is Misha a new addition to our family.


----------



## stilly

Coco_Rouge said:


> This was my outfit for my Birthday meal in November. It was the first time wearing my Bianca heels out!







Gorgeous!!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Ladies I am joining the land of the living again after a rough 2013. It has been a very long time since I posted an outfit. I am in the process of getting my old body back after health stuff and starting the new year on a happy note.Tonight I am heading back to Shul wearing my Bianca's for the first time. The dress is DVF, scarf Hermes, bag Chanel boy, and the jacket Balenciaga. The dog is Misha a new addition to our family.


So great to see you back meg!  You look great!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Ladies I am joining the land of the living again after a rough 2013. It has been a very long time since I posted an outfit. I am in the process of getting my old body back after health stuff and starting the new year on a happy note.Tonight I am heading back to Shul wearing my Bianca's for the first time. The dress is DVF, scarf Hermes, bag Chanel boy, and the jacket Balenciaga. The dog is Misha a new addition to our family.




Looking good meg. Glad you're feeling better


----------



## Kalos

You look great. I love your Boy bag, the colour is gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> So great to see you back meg!  You look great!





Christchrist said:


> Looking good meg. Glad you're feeling better





Kalos said:


> You look great. I love your Boy bag, the colour is gorgeous.



Thank you so much ladies.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Ladies I am joining the land of the living again after a rough 2013. It has been a very long time since I posted an outfit. I am in the process of getting my old body back after health stuff and starting the new year on a happy note.Tonight I am heading back to Shul wearing my Bianca's for the first time. The dress is DVF, scarf Hermes, bag Chanel boy, and the jacket Balenciaga. The dog is Misha a new addition to our family.



Hey Meg! Definitely miss your posts! Welcome back and I'm looking forward to your outfits and your new additions. Your looking fantastic as always!


----------



## Kayapo97

megt10 said:


> Ladies I am joining the land of the living again after a rough 2013. It has been a very long time since I posted an outfit. I am in the process of getting my old body back after health stuff and starting the new year on a happy note.Tonight I am heading back to Shul wearing my Bianca's for the first time. The dress is DVF, scarf Hermes, bag Chanel boy, and the jacket Balenciaga. The dog is Misha a new addition to our family.


Welcome back, love the new addition.


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hey Meg! Definitely miss your posts! Welcome back and I'm looking forward to your outfits and your new additions. Your looking fantastic as always!





Kayapo97 said:


> Welcome back, love the new addition.



Thank you so much ladies it is good to be back .


----------



## mularice

megt10 said:


> Ladies I am joining the land of the living again after a rough 2013. It has been a very long time since I posted an outfit. I am in the process of getting my old body back after health stuff and starting the new year on a happy note.Tonight I am heading back to Shul wearing my Bianca's for the first time. The dress is DVF, scarf Hermes, bag Chanel boy, and the jacket Balenciaga. The dog is Misha a new addition to our family.




Good to see you posting again Meg!

You're looking lovely as ever and I love the new addition to your family! So cute!


----------



## mularice

A couple of new outfits. I'm still boring and sticking to a black and grey colour pallet.

First outfit : H&M low blouse and Zara skort with Chanel bag and Décolleté 868 Jazz Calf.




Second outfit : Isabel Marant x H&M tuxedo blazer, H&M smooth line corset body, H&M grey marl sweatpants and again the Décolleté 868's.


----------



## BagBragger

megt10 said:


> Ladies I am joining the land of the living again after a rough 2013. It has been a very long time since I posted an outfit. I am in the process of getting my old body back after health stuff and starting the new year on a happy note.Tonight I am heading back to Shul wearing my Bianca's for the first time. The dress is DVF, scarf Hermes, bag Chanel boy, and the jacket Balenciaga. The dog is Misha a new addition to our family.




You've been missed!  Prayerfully you are doing well and each day is better than before!  You look just lovely...and Misha is a doll!


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> Ladies I am joining the land of the living again after a rough 2013. It has been a very long time since I posted an outfit. I am in the process of getting my old body back after health stuff and starting the new year on a happy note.Tonight I am heading back to Shul wearing my Bianca's for the first time. The dress is DVF, scarf Hermes, bag Chanel boy, and the jacket Balenciaga. The dog is Misha a new addition to our family.



What a wonderful treat to see you in here, *Meg*.  You HAVE been missed.  You are looking as beautiful as ever and I hope that your new year will be filled with health, happiness, and much laughter! xo


----------



## cts900

mularice said:


> A couple of new outfits. I'm still boring and sticking to a black and grey colour pallet.
> 
> First outfit : H&M low blouse and Zara skort with Chanel bag and Décolleté 868 Jazz Calf.
> 
> View attachment 2459494
> 
> 
> Second outfit : Isabel Marant x H&M tuxedo blazer, H&M smooth line corset body, H&M grey marl sweatpants and again the Décolleté 868's.
> 
> View attachment 2459495



Could you be any cuter!?  I love these looks, as I have always loved all of your amazing choices.  Homeruns!


----------



## mojo92

mularice said:


> A couple of new outfits. I'm still boring and sticking to a black and grey colour pallet.
> 
> First outfit : H&M low blouse and Zara skort with Chanel bag and Décolleté 868 Jazz Calf.
> 
> View attachment 2459494
> 
> 
> Second outfit : Isabel Marant x H&M tuxedo blazer, H&M smooth line corset body, H&M grey marl sweatpants and again the Décolleté 868's.
> 
> View attachment 2459495



You make H&M look like a million bucks! Awesome outfits, I was literally browsing through Instagram and saw your first look there and literally remarked to myself about how I need to check out H&M now!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mularice said:


> A couple of new outfits. I'm still boring and sticking to a black and grey colour pallet.
> 
> First outfit : H&M low blouse and Zara skort with Chanel bag and Décolleté 868 Jazz Calf.
> 
> View attachment 2459494
> 
> 
> Second outfit : Isabel Marant x H&M tuxedo blazer, H&M smooth line corset body, H&M grey marl sweatpants and again the Décolleté 868's.
> 
> View attachment 2459495


Loving the new looks!


----------



## Nolia

megt10 said:


> Ladies I am joining the land of the living again after a rough 2013. It has been a very long time since I posted an outfit. I am in the process of getting my old body back after health stuff and starting the new year on a happy note.Tonight I am heading back to Shul wearing my Bianca's for the first time. The dress is DVF, scarf Hermes, bag Chanel boy, and the jacket Balenciaga. The dog is Misha a new addition to our family.



Welcome back, meg!! Hope you are doing well!  You look fab as usual!


----------



## lala1

From my Instagram 

Decollete 100 in black patent


----------



## lala1

mularice said:


> A couple of new outfits. I'm still boring and sticking to a black and grey colour pallet.
> 
> First outfit : H&M low blouse and Zara skort with Chanel bag and Décolleté 868 Jazz Calf.
> 
> View attachment 2459494
> 
> 
> Second outfit : Isabel Marant x H&M tuxedo blazer, H&M smooth line corset body, H&M grey marl sweatpants and again the Décolleté 868's.
> 
> View attachment 2459495



WOW I love your style


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> Good to see you posting again Meg!
> 
> You're looking lovely as ever and I love the new addition to your family! So cute!


Thank you so much Mularice. 


mularice said:


> A couple of new outfits. I'm still boring and sticking to a black and grey colour pallet.
> 
> First outfit : H&M low blouse and Zara skort with Chanel bag and Décolleté 868 Jazz Calf.
> 
> View attachment 2459494
> 
> 
> Second outfit : Isabel Marant x H&M tuxedo blazer, H&M smooth line corset body, H&M grey marl sweatpants and again the Décolleté 868's.
> 
> View attachment 2459495


Wow, you look stunning. I will be back here getting lots of inspiration from you gorgeous ladies.


----------



## megt10

BagBragger said:


> You've been missed!  Prayerfully you are doing well and each day is better than before!  You look just lovely...and Misha is a doll!





cts900 said:


> What a wonderful treat to see you in here, *Meg*.  You HAVE been missed.  You are looking as beautiful as ever and I hope that your new year will be filled with health, happiness, and much laughter! xo





Nolia said:


> Welcome back, meg!! Hope you are doing well!  You look fab as usual!



Ladies, thank you so much for your very kind words and well wishes. I am doing so much better and getting back to my old self which of course means CL shoes


----------



## mularice

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much Mularice.
> 
> Wow, you look stunning. I will be back here getting lots of inspiration from you gorgeous ladies.





lala1 said:


> WOW I love your style





cts900 said:


> Could you be any cuter!?  I love these looks, as I have always loved all of your amazing choices.  Homeruns!





mojo92 said:


> You make H&M look like a million bucks! Awesome outfits, I was literally browsing through Instagram and saw your first look there and literally remarked to myself about how I need to check out H&M now!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Loving the new looks!



Thank you ladies Appreciate all your kind words!

I love mixing high end and high street together. A lot of my clothes are Zara and H&M but my accessories and shoes are high end.


----------



## megt10

I wore my Bello booties the other day. Love these shoes they are really comfortable. I wish I could find the same in black!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> I wore my Bello booties the other day. Love these shoes they are really comfortable. I wish I could find the same in black!


Looking AWESOME meg!!!!  Great to see you back!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> I wore my Bello booties the other day. Love these shoes they are really comfortable. I wish I could find the same in black!




Looking good meg


----------



## bougainvillier

I found a picture of the day I worn my ADs! It was the pairing I shared at the beginning of my collection thread. So much fun that night! It was my company party 

Excuse my weird posing. I don't know what I was doing with my hand. Oops too much champagne!


----------



## Flip88

lala1 said:


> From my Instagram
> 
> Decollete 100 in black patent



They are lovely - as is the fur!  Lippi?


----------



## Flip88

LV&Evie said:


> Wore my Scissor Girls and my sable wrap out the other night when I went to a performance at the Met Opera!    Apologies in advance for the horrible yellow lighting at the hotel....



Beyond &#9829;


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Looking AWESOME meg!!!!  Great to see you back!!!!


Thank you Helen. I am glad to be able to post again.


Christchrist said:


> Looking good meg


Thank you so much CC.


bougainvillier said:


> I found a picture of the day I worn my ADs! It was the pairing I shared at the beginning of my collection thread. So much fun that night! It was my company party
> 
> Excuse my weird posing. I don't know what I was doing with my hand. Oops too much champagne!



You look beautiful.


----------



## bougainvillier

megt10 said:


> You look beautiful.



Thank you *megt10*! It's very nice of you


----------



## mularice

I took a chance to try on this old one shoulder playsuit as I've recently lost some weight. It's been about 4 years since I last could fit in it lol I have a girls night out planned next week so I will probably wear this.

Black one shoulder playsuit - Topshop
Black and White pearl bead necklace
Chanel bag with ghw
Gold Ayers Maggie CLs


----------



## Chanieish

mularice said:


> I took a chance to try on this old one shoulder playsuit as I've recently lost some weight. It's been about 4 years since I last could fit in it lol I have a girls night out planned next week so I will probably wear this.
> 
> Black one shoulder playsuit - Topshop
> Black and White pearl bead necklace
> Chanel bag with ghw
> Gold Ayers Maggie CLs
> 
> View attachment 2467849





lala1 said:


> From my Instagram
> 
> Decollete 100 in black patent





megt10 said:


> I wore my Bello booties the other day. Love these shoes they are really comfortable. I wish I could find the same in black!





bougainvillier said:


> I found a picture of the day I worn my ADs! It was the pairing I shared at the beginning of my collection thread. So much fun that night! It was my company party
> 
> Excuse my weird posing. I don't know what I was doing with my hand. Oops too much champagne!



All you ladies look so good!  Loving the outfits and CLs!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

mularice said:


> I took a chance to try on this old one shoulder playsuit as I've recently lost some weight. It's been about 4 years since I last could fit in it lol I have a girls night out planned next week so I will probably wear this.
> 
> Black one shoulder playsuit - Topshop
> Black and White pearl bead necklace
> Chanel bag with ghw
> Gold Ayers Maggie CLs
> 
> View attachment 2467849


Love the look!!


----------



## mularice

Chanieish said:


> All you ladies look so good!  Loving the outfits and CLs!!





Ladyintheshoe said:


> Love the look!!



Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## mularice

Going for a sport luxe look today for lunch.

Isabel Marant x H&M sweatshirt
Twist front asymmetric skirt from eBay
Croc clutch
Décolleté 868


----------



## Nolia

mularice said:


> Going for a sport luxe look today for lunch.
> 
> Isabel Marant x H&M sweatshirt
> Twist front asymmetric skirt from eBay
> Croc clutch
> Décolleté 868
> 
> View attachment 2469883



Aa-wooooooooooooooooooo-gah!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mularice said:


> Going for a sport luxe look today for lunch.
> 
> Isabel Marant x H&M sweatshirt
> Twist front asymmetric skirt from eBay
> Croc clutch
> Décolleté 868
> 
> View attachment 2469883



love the look!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> I found a picture of the day I worn my ADs! It was the pairing I shared at the beginning of my collection thread. So much fun that night! It was my company party
> 
> Excuse my weird posing. I don't know what I was doing with my hand. Oops too much champagne!



Oooh Love those Perche Soleil ADs 
Your hands are lovely, dear!


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> Going for a sport luxe look today for lunch.
> 
> Isabel Marant x H&M sweatshirt
> Twist front asymmetric skirt from eBay
> Croc clutch
> Décolleté 868
> 
> View attachment 2469883




Very pretty.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mularice said:


> Going for a sport luxe look today for lunch.
> 
> Isabel Marant x H&M sweatshirt
> Twist front asymmetric skirt from eBay
> Croc clutch
> Décolleté 868
> 
> View attachment 2469883



The skirt is very hot!!! Love the look on you!


----------



## mularice

Nolia said:


> Aa-wooooooooooooooooooo-gah!!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> love the look!





Christchrist said:


> Very pretty.





Lavenderduckiez said:


> The skirt is very hot!!! Love the look on you!



Thank you ladies! Just trying to experiment a little with my wardrobe right now


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oooh Love those Perche Soleil ADs
> Your hands are lovely, dear!



Thank you hun!  I need more exotic ADs in my life


----------



## IramImtiaz

mularice said:


> Going for a sport luxe look today for lunch.
> 
> Isabel Marant x H&M sweatshirt
> Twist front asymmetric skirt from eBay
> Croc clutch
> Décolleté 868
> 
> View attachment 2469883



 you look fabulous!


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> I took a chance to try on this old one shoulder playsuit as I've recently lost some weight. It's been about 4 years since I last could fit in it lol I have a girls night out planned next week so I will probably wear this.
> 
> Black one shoulder playsuit - Topshop
> Black and White pearl bead necklace
> Chanel bag with ghw
> Gold Ayers Maggie CLs
> 
> View attachment 2467849



You look amazing! Congrats on the weight loss too.


----------



## mularice

megt10 said:


> You look amazing! Congrats on the weight loss too.





IramImtiaz said:


> you look fabulous!



Thank you both!

I'm quite pleased that I have managed to lose some weight, I feel like clothes look better now.


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies, if anyone here has Guerilla can you pleassssse post mod pics? I just bought a pair and would love to see how you stylish ladies wear them! Thanks!!


----------



## mularice

All black again!

H&M jacket
H&M strapless body
Reiss laser cut "feather" skirt
Décolleté 868


----------



## Kayapo97

mularice said:


> All black again!
> 
> H&M jacket
> H&M strapless body
> Reiss laser cut "feather" skirt
> Décolleté 868
> 
> View attachment 2475148


oh my you look drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mularice said:


> All black again!
> 
> H&M jacket
> H&M strapless body
> Reiss laser cut "feather" skirt
> Décolleté 868
> 
> View attachment 2475148



LOVE this!


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> All black again!
> 
> H&M jacket
> H&M strapless body
> Reiss laser cut "feather" skirt
> Décolleté 868
> 
> View attachment 2475148




Very cute


----------



## cts900

mularice said:


> All black again!
> 
> H&M jacket
> H&M strapless body
> Reiss laser cut "feather" skirt
> Décolleté 868
> 
> View attachment 2475148



so flattering on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mularice said:


> All black again!
> 
> H&M jacket
> H&M strapless body
> Reiss laser cut "feather" skirt
> Décolleté 868
> 
> View attachment 2475148



Beautiful outfit!! Love the feather skirt with the blazer.


----------



## mularice

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beautiful outfit!! Love the feather skirt with the blazer.





cts900 said:


> so flattering on you!





Christchrist said:


> Very cute





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> LOVE this!





Kayapo97 said:


> oh my you look drop dead gorgeous!!!



Thank you so much everyone! I'm really obsessed with feathered skirts right now!


----------



## wobertow

mularice said:


> All black again!
> 
> H&M jacket
> H&M strapless body
> Reiss laser cut "feather" skirt
> Décolleté 868
> 
> View attachment 2475148




You look fabulous as usual!!!


----------



## mularice

wobertow said:


> You look fabulous as usual!!!



Thank you so much


----------



## ElainePG

Woo Hoo, *megt10*! You made the Purse Blog today! Mazel Tov! 

(It's from your January 10 post the one where you're wearing the black dress & Chanel boy bag and being admired by Misha.)


----------



## bougainvillier

A night out with my Fifi spikes


----------



## megt10

ElainePG said:


> Woo Hoo, *megt10*! You made the Purse Blog today! Mazel Tov!
> 
> (It's from your January 10 post the one where you're wearing the black dress & Chanel boy bag and being admired by Misha.)



Aww, thank you Elaine.


----------



## megt10

bougainvillier said:


> A night out with my Fifi spikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2476848



Your whole outfit is fantastic.


----------



## beagly911

bougainvillier said:


> A night out with my Fifi spikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2476848


Looking great bougainvillier!!


----------



## bougainvillier

megt10 said:


> Your whole outfit is fantastic.





beagly911 said:


> Looking great bougainvillier!!



Thank you *meg* and *beagly*! Sorry for the giant picture. Have a nice weekend


----------



## beagly911

ElainePG said:


> Woo Hoo, *megt10*! You made the Purse Blog today! Mazel Tov!
> 
> (It's from your January 10 post the one where you're wearing the black dress & Chanel boy bag and being admired by Misha.)


Shoot, I can't find it!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bougainvillier said:


> A night out with my Fifi spikes



Lovely outfit! Loving the shoes and the bag!


----------



## bougainvillier

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Lovely outfit! Loving the shoes and the bag!




Thank you!


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> Thank you so much everyone! I'm really obsessed with feathered skirts right now!



You look amazing it that skirt. I totally love it.


----------



## mularice

megt10 said:


> You look amazing it that skirt. I totally love it.



Thanks Meg!

I'm so happy, I managed to fit in it comfortably and it's a size US2!


----------



## mularice

bougainvillier said:


> A night out with my Fifi spikes



Love this! You look great! And those shoes are FIERCE.


----------



## bougainvillier

mularice said:


> Love this! You look great! And those shoes are FIERCE.




Thank you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Closed for archiving due to length.

New thread is here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/who-what-wear-post-your-cl-outfit-pics-852821.html


----------

